# Naruto: The Next Generation



## forkliftjoe (Feb 8, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata x Naruto

A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387
Chapter 1

“Are YOU  READY  HI-NA-TAAAaaaa…???!!!!”

She looked at Naruto and thought, “He is SO loud!”

“Yeah, I’m ready!” Hinata replied as she stared at the 30-something Hokage facing her a few yards away.  He had a hungry look in his eyes and knew he wasn’t about to go easy on her.

Naruto made his hand-signs and produced 20 Shadow Clones and they charged the petite, pony-tailed blonde from several directions.  His chest swelled with pride as he watched his 13-year old daughter throw shuriken and kunai at his attacking clones.

“Good!  She’s conserving her chakra.” he thought as she launched into hand-to-hand combat with the remaining clones.

Hinata was strong, fast and quite the acrobat in close range tactics, and was taking out Naruto’s clones with one or two blows each.

She took a deep breath as the last one disappeared in a puff of smoke and yelled, “C’mon Pop!  Don’t go so easy on me!  You’re makin’ me mad!”

“Oooo!” he yelled back from the tree line, “Last thing I want is a ‘Mad Hinata’ on my hands!  …Okay!  Fine with me!  I’ll just wear you down with _shear numbers!_”

Naruto created 100 more clones and Hinata gulped and once again became a frenzy of action, her fists and feet landing one blow after another.  

“Fortunately, they get in each other’s way when he does this many…” she thought.

Hinata saw an opening and leaped into the air and took a new position in the large clearing.  

Soon as she landed she spotted a kunai flying toward her with an exploding tag tied to it.  She quickly raised her hand and caught it in mid-air with a ball of chakra less than 3 feet from her head.

“Whoa!” Naruto said to himself as he watched the chakra ball safely contain the blast with a small “Poof!” 

“Girl! Where the heck did you pick THAT up!?”  He yelled to Hinata and she continued to pummel his clones.

“Be nice, treat me to lunch and I’ll teach you!” she yelled back at her dad.

Finally, she clobbered the last clone and dropped to her knees and panted hard.

“Don’t tell me you’re already tired!” Naruto yelled to her as he stepped out from behind the tree he had been using for cover.  “You still have to get this bell, you know!”

“I… know…!”  she said breathing hard.  “I’m just… I’m just catching my… breath!”

Suddenly, Hinata disappeared in a puff of smoke and Naruto’s eyes went wide, he knew he’d been had and spun around as fast as he could.  Sure enough, there were 3 Hinata’s coming right at him.

“Cool! You learned my …Auugh!!!” he yelped as the Hinata on the right had done a forward handstand and smacked him square in the face with her foot.

“I’ve got you now!” Hinata yelled right before Naruto also disappeared in a puff of smoke.  “No!” she yelled.

Without a word, Naruto jumped out of a tree, threw shuriken at the 2 clones and lunged at his daughter.  The 2 Hinata clones disappeared and Naruto and Hinata went down to the ground in a “thud!”

Naruto got up on his hands and knees, looked his daughter in the eyes and said, “Three Shadow Clones!  You surprised me honey!  I’m proud of you!”

Hinata looked up at her dad, grinned and said, “Wrong, Pop!  It’s Five!”

That “Hinata” disappeared and 2 more grabbed Naruto from behind knocking his face into the dirt as she quickly grabbed the bell from his hip.

The other “Hinata” disappeared and the real one started jumping up and down in excitement and yelling, “I got it!  I got it!  Yea!  I finally did it!”

Naruto sat up and wiped the dirt from his face, “I must be gettin’ old…” he said with a satisfied grin.

Hinata ran and threw her arms around her dad’s neck and hugged him while still jumping up and down.

“I didn’t hurt you did I?” she giggled.

“Yeah, it hurt, but it’s a good kind of a hurt!” Naruto laughed,  “Let’s go eat!” 


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 8, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Shikamaru


Chapter 2


Shikamaru could hear the people outside the Hokage’s Office, “That punk Naruto is desecrating the Hokage Monument!  …WITH PAINT!”

He got up from his desk, walked outside and saw Naruto hanging from a rope in front of the monument with a bucket of paint and a large brush, swinging back and forth, splashing paint on the monument’s face and occasionally flipping the bird with both hands to the crowd below. 

“Not again…” he groaned.

Naruto was cackling with laughter as he took the brush and slung paint out onto the crowd, who yelled, screamed, cursed and ran for cover.

About this time, Sakura walked up behind Shikamaru and with a calm, but cold voice asked, “How long has this been going on?”

He looked at her and replied, “Hmph! Does it really matter?”

Sakura took in a deep breath and screeched, “NARUTO… JIRAIYA… UZUMAKI… JUNIOR…!!!  GET YOUR BUTT DOWN HERE RIGHT NOW OR SO HELP ME I WILL GROUND YOU FOR A MONTH!!!”

“Oh, crap!” young Naruto said to himself.

“You need to do more than just ground him!” said Naruto’s classroom teacher.  “Just look at the mess he’s made!”

Sakura grimaced and gave the teacher a dirty look.

The rest of the crowd was mumbling and cursing and complaining about being covered with paint.

A few minutes later young Naruto came down the stairway and Sakura walked up, grabbed him by one ear and twisted.

“OW! OW! OW! OWWW!” he yelped as she started to escort him inside the building.

“You’re in deep trouble young man!” Sakura scowled.  “Come on, we’re going home!”

“Wait a minute, Lady Uzumaki!” his teacher protested, “What about this mess?  He needs to clean this up!”  

“It’s not a problem…”  Sakura said through clinched teeth.  

She then closed her eyes, pressed both hands together with her index fingers raised and said, “KAI!”

A hush came on the crowd as they looked around and the paint and the mess were gone.

Shikamaru grinned and thought to himself, “To be able to cast a Genjutsu of this level on so many people.. and at his age…!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 8, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Hinata


Chapter 3


Naruto and Hinata were finishing off their second bowls of ramen at Ichiraku’s.  They were both grinning ear-to-ear and wearing the day’s dirt and sweat like badges of honor.

“Now tell me Hinata…” Naruto asked, “How did you learn to catch that kunai with your chakra and use it as a shield to muffle the explosion…!!??”

“I dunno, Pop.” she replied. “I just did it one day a few weeks ago when my team was training… I’m not sure I know how I’m doing it…  I’m just doing it…!” 

“Don’t you even have a wild guess?”

“I think…” she struggled to put into words, “…or I feel, like it flows down my arm to my hand and then out my hand and out in front of me.”  

Hinata continued, “Asuma tried to do it and he was able to make the ball of chakra, but he missed the kunai…  Poor guy… The knife poked him right in his palm!”

“Is he Okay?” Naruto asked.

“He’s fine.  “H” healed the wound.  I still feel bad about hurting him though.”

“Yeah, he’s a tough kid.”  Naruto remarked.

“Yeah…”  Hinata replied.  “Dad, I wanted to ask you if we could get a *good* mission this week.”

Naruto chuckled, “Tired of chasing stray cats?  Heh, I’m surprised ol’ Tora’s still around… I figured that stupid cat would be dead by now!”

“C’mon Pop!” Hinata protested, “I’m a Ninja now and I want a Ninja mission!”

Naruto looked at his daughter and grinned, “Think you and your guys can handle one?”

“Yes we can!”  Hinata asserted.

“Okay,” Naruto said, “Go tell Konohamaru and your teammates to pack their gear and meet me in my office first thing tomorrow morning. I think I’ve got a mission that’s perfect for you.”


*To be continued...*


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Quite a good start.  I really enjoyed envisioning evryone as adults with their own children.  I guess even as hokage Naruto is still unpredictable...letting his 13 yr old daughter grab the bells from him.  Nicely done integrating Jiraiya's name and Asuma's into the story as well. I cant wait for the next few chapters.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm writing it up as a concept series set about 17 years from Chapter 387.

I figure I have enough in the back of my head for *12 Chapters or so*.  

*(*Yeah, right!  55 Chapters as of March 12th! ~ FLJ)*

Just keep in mind Chapter 389 or 390 could blow my concept out of the water...!


ForkliftJoe


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 10, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Hinata x Naruto 

A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387

*Comments and feedback welcome. ~ FLJ*


Chapter 4 


Sakura woke up and looked at Naruto who was still sound asleep beside her.  

She smiled at him and realized she had kicked the covers off of herself during the night trying to get some air.

She was about to try and pull the blanket back over herself without waking Naruto when she heard Hinata getting ready to leave on her mission.

Sakura then gently got out of bed, pulled on her robe and tapped on her daughter’s bedroom door.

“Oh, it’s you Mom.  How are you feeling?” Hinata asked.

Sakura yawned, nodded her head and replied, “Pretty good.  Are you all excited about your first *decent* mission?”

“Yeah, Pop wouldn’t tell me where we were going, but did say to pack for 10 days or so.  He had one of his big grins when he said it, too.”

Sakura smiled, “Yeah, your Father’s that way.  Don’t let him fool you, though… He worries about you.”

“Yeah, I know… And I try to be careful.”  Hinata replied as she packed.

“On the other hand,” Sakura continued, “I have complete confidence in you.”  

“Your Father and I discussed it last night after you went to sleep.”

Sakura chuckled, “He said you were smarter than he was at your age and that you got my brain.”

“I told him that you got his “Presence of Mind” and his instincts and those saved our lives more times than my brain ever did.”

Hinata replied, “Well, Mom, I adore Pop, but he acts so goofy at times…”

“It’s part of his charm, Sweetie!” Sakura interrupted.

“I used to hate him when we first met,” Sakura smiled, “He was so loud and obnoxious, but then he proved himself over and over again… Next thing I knew, he had won me over…!”  

“Oh, here!” Sakura remembered, “I got you three new tops to wear.  Solid black like you wanted. …and they have ‘a little more room’ too.”

“Thanks, Mom…” Hinata blushed.  “I really hate not wearing your red, but we decided as a team to all wear something black…”

“That’s Okay.” Sakura replied, “It’s more important that you think and act as a team.  Besides, you wear your forehead plate on a red ribbon.  That’s close enough.”

“By the way, Mom, would it be alright if I took one of Pop’s old jackets with me?” Hinata asked,  “I know his orange isn’t exactly a stealthy color, but it looks warm.”

“I used to wear his old ones all the time when we started going together.” Sakura smiled, “We’d both be honored.” 

Hinata quickly finished packing and slipped on one of the new sleeveless tops after her Mom left the room.

“Do you have time for breakfast?” Sakura quietly asked so as not to wake Naruto and Naruto Jr.

“No, Team 3’s meeting for breakfast and some practice before we go to Dad’s office.” Hinata replied as she stepped into the kitchen and showed off the new top.  “What do you think?”

“Oh, it looks sharp!” Sakura replied. “You’re really becoming a beautiful young woman!”

Hinata blushed and said, “I’ve gotta go!”

She grabbed her pack, then reached for her Mom and they embraced, then kissed each other on the cheek.

“Bye, Mom. I love you! ...and take care of yourself!”

“I love you, too, Sweetie!” Sakura replied with a small tear in her eye, “You be careful out there and stay sharp…!”


To be continued…

*Receptionist: "How do you write women so well?" 
Melvin Udall: "I think of a man, and I take away reason and accountability."

 ~ Quote from Jack Nickolson in "As Good As It Gets"*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 11, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation - Chapter 5*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Naruto x Naruto Jr.


Chapter 5 


Naruto woke up and made his way into the kitchen where Sakura was making breakfast.

“Mmmm- Morning…!” he said as he slipped his hands around his wife’s waist and placed a kiss on her cheek.

“Morning!”  Sakura replied back as she turned her head and puckered her lips for the 2nd kiss she knew was coming.

“Hinata’s already left?” Naruto asked.

“Yeah, she and Team 3 were meeting for breakfast.”

“It’s day 4, I wonder how Obito’s doing at the Chuunin Exams.” He said.

Sakura turned around and put her arms around his neck and replied, “You don’t have to worry about him!  He’s his father’s son!”

“How are you feeling?” he asked looking right in her eyes and hugging her a little tighter.

“Honey, I’m fine and the baby’s fine!  You worry too much…!”

“I know,” Naruto said with a grin.  “What kind of husband and father would I be if I didn’t?”

They kissed once more, hugged each other, then Naruto went to shower and get ready for the day while Sakura woke up a groggy young Naruto and got him ready for school.

“I’ll walk him to school, Honey.” Naruto said, “Why don’t you stay here and rest a bit more?”

“I’ll be fine.” Sakura replied, “I have things to do today at the hospital.” 

“Here’s your lunch, Honey, and please try and stay out of trouble today!” she said as she kissed young Naruto on the forehead.

“Aww, Mom! I didn’t hurt nobody! I was just havin’ some fun!” he replied.

“Yeah, ‘High-Pockets’, I wanna talk to you about that!” Naruto said while he scooted his son out the door.

“Bye for now!” he grinned to his wife.

Sakura cupped her hand behind his neck and they kissed. 

“Bye for now!” she said and then watched them walk down the street.

“Dude! You can’t go doing things like you did yesterday!”  She heard Naruto say their son. 

“Yeah! Yeah!…”


To be continued…

*
“Wil, if yer neck was any stiffer, you couldn't even bend down ta pull yer boots on!”
 ~  Slim Pickens in “The Cowboys”*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 12, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation Ch. 6 & 7*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata x Hinata x Asuma x Kohonamaru  (Team 3)


Chapter 6 


Hinata Hyuga let out a sigh and said, “I wonder how Obito is doing…”

“You got it bad, don’t you?” asked Hinata Uzumaki, who was completely upside-down doing vertical push-ups with one hand.

Their other teammate, Asuma Nara was laying comfortably on the ground with his ankles crossed and a book over his face.

“You know, O.J., for twins you two are so different!” Hinata Hyuga replied as she sat on the ground with her legs apart doing stretching exercises.

“You don’t how glad I am that is!” Hinata Uzumaki said with a smirk. “I don’t know what you see in him “H.”  He’s always been this distant, tough guy ever since I can remember.” 

“A lot of that is probably just because you're _his sister_…” Hinata Hyuga replied. “Say, did your Dad give you any idea where we were going?”

“Nope, not a clue.” she replied.  “Hey! Asuma! Are you asleep over there?!” she yelled.

“I’m awake…” he replied, “I’m just laying here enjoying the scenery.” 

“Aaaaa!” both Hinata’s gasped.

“You are so dead!” Hinata Uzumaki snapped as she cart-wheeled to her feet and lunged toward Asuma, who had jumped to his feet laughing and started to run away.

“Whoa! Hold it!” yelled their Sensei Konohamaru who had just arrived.

“You guys have already missed the Chuunin Exams because you were horsing around, Asuma broke his arm and left you 2 missions short!” he scolded them. 

“Now here you are about to do it again right before a big mission.”

“I’m sorry, Sensei.” Hinata Uzumaki apologized.

Konohamaru looked at them and said, “Alright. Now, has everyone got everything?  All your kunai, shuriken and exploding tags?”

“Yes, Sensei.” they replied.

“Changes of clothing, first aid kits and bedding?”

“Yes…” both Hinata’s replied in unison.

“Yeah, and I’ve got this defibrillator gadget here in my pack.” replied Asuma.  

“Okay, and I’ve got this Taser thing they want us to test.” said Konohamaru. “Alright, let’s go eat breakfast and see what Naruto-Sama has for us.”

Excited, the two Hinata’s looked at each other. 

“Yay! Our first real mission! Whoo-Hoo!” Hinata Uzumaki yelled while jumping up and down.

“Yeah!” shouted Hinata Hyuga as she did a cart-wheel and the top of her backpack popped open and quickly scattered the contents all over the ground.

“Aw, geez…” Asuma shook his head as the two girls broke up laughing.



To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 12, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Shikamaru

A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387


Chapter 7


Naruto was snickering as he ran up the outside staircase to his office.

“Kakashi-Sensei!” he yelled as he walked in the door.  “How long have you been waiting?”

“Ahh, Naruto! Not long, not long!” he answered. “I just got here. Long time, no see!” 

“Come on in!” Naruto said as he opened the office door.  “Hey, Shikamaru! Look who’s here!”

“Sensei!” Shikamaru yelled as he got up from his desk and quickly shook hands with Kakashi.

“How are you doing these days, Sensei?” asked Naruto.

“I can’t complain.  How are Sakura and the kids?”

Naruto started snickering again.  “Well, I’ll tell you Sensei, you know Sakura is almost 3-months pregnant?”

“Really…?!  Awp! Congratulations!  …Awp, awp, awp! I just had a sudden thought!” he winked.  “Naruto Uzumaki… For the first time in his life, he’s outnumbered!” 

All three men broke up laughing.

“Let me tell you what I did just now!” Naruto said. “I just walked Naruto Jr. to school and ran into Ino and her father-in-law Chouza Akimichi as they were dropping off young Chouza… Well, Ino just found out she’s having another kid, too, and they haven’t informed Sakura yet!”

“Awp! Uh,oh!” Kakashi exclaimed.

“Oh, geez!” groaned Shikamaru.

“Well, Ino’s on her way to work at the hospital,” Naruto continued, “And Sakura’s gonna be there today, too, so I made a Shadow Clone and sent him up there to see the expression on Sakura’s face when she finds out!”

“Aw man! She’s gonna have a cow!”  Shikamaru said as he shook his head.

“Naruto!  One of these days, she gonna kill you!”  Kakashi blurted.

“Hee, hee, hee!” Naruto laughed as he put his hands behind his head.

“Well, Sensei…” Naruto replied. “It’ll make up for this… come in here to my private office!” as he opened the door and turned on the light.

“Take a look at this, Sensei!"

Kakashi walked in and looked at the wall and let out a start, “Aaagh!”

Naruto and Shikamaru started laughing.

“Wh… What IS that?!” Kakashi asked.

On the wall was a large 20x24-inch portrait of Sakura from the waist up, her arms crossed, leaning toward the camera, a menacing scowl on her face and a playful smirk on her lips. *****

“That was something she got me and hung on the wall right across from my desk there.” Naruto explained with a big grin. 

“Every time I look up from it, there she is! She said she did it to keep me in line when she wasn’t around!  Do you know it actually works?!”

“Naruto,” Kakashi said while staring at the portait and shaking his head, “you two have one strange relationship!”

All three men began to laugh.


To be continued…

*(*** ForkliftJoe’s Notes:  I knew a guy that his wife did this for real!)*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation - Chapter 8*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Shikamaru

A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387

*(Less dialogue and more action coming soon! 
Comments and feedback welcome. ~ FLJ)*


Chapter 8


“So tell me, how are the other kids?” Kakashi asked.

“Obito is in the 4th day of the Chuunin Exams” Naruto replied, “and you’ll be seeing Hinata soon enough.  Naruto Jr., well what can I say?”

“He’s too much like his Dad!” quipped Shikamaru.

“Yeah, hee, hee... He was swinging from the Hokage Monument yesterday and had 30-plus people in a Genjutsu thinking he was throwing wet paint on them!”  Naruto said like a proud father.

“A Genjutsu…?!  Ahhh, taking after his mother as well!”

“Anyway, Sensei, Hinata and her team will be escorting you to the Sand.  Konohamaru is their Sensei, along with Asuma and Hinata Hyuga.  I think you’ll enjoy this trip.” grinned Naruto.

“Awp! Shikamaru, your boy?”

“Yeah Sensei, he’s got my lazy streak and Temari’s wits in a fight!”

“Why aren’t they in the Chuunin Exams?”  Kakashi asked.

“Well, Asuma and my Hinata got a little too rough in training 4 months ago and she broke Asuma’s arm in 3 places.  That put them 2 missions behind.” Naruto explained.

“A fight?” 

“Not exactly...” Shikamaru said in a displeased tone.

“He got Hinata in a Shadow Possession and was trying to get her to unzip her blouse.” explained Shikamaru.  

“She’s strong as an ox and fought against the Jutsu…”  Naruto interrupted.

“Yeah,” Shikamaru continued, “and he fought her back with the Jutsu and lost!  He’s lucky she didn’t break a lot more than his arm!” 

“But I’ll tell you, Sensei, the next day Asuma came over to the house and apologized to Hinata, me and Sakura personally!” Naruto said proudly.

“I didn’t know that!” Shikamaru exclaimed, “Temari must have put him up to it!”

“I don’t think so. Asuma’s a good kid and his apology was genuine.”  Naruto said.  

“He said he wanted to make sure all 3 of us knew he was just giving her a hard time, was just going through the motions and never would have embarrassed her by unzipping her all the way.” 

“Hmmm!  Sounds to me like he might be sweet on her…” Kakashi hinted.

“Do you believe him?” asked Shikamaru.

“Yeah, I do!”  Naruto said confidently.  “In fact Shikamaru, I’ll go so far as to say that I trust him with my daughter’s life!”

“Thanks, Naruto.”  Shikamaru said with pride.  “That means a lot.”

“Well, Hinata’s still sorry about breaking his arm...”

“Ahh, so she’s sweet on him too!”  Kakashi ribbed.

“Heh! You haven’t seen them squabble yet, Sensei!”  Naruto scoffed.

“Just like a couple of my former students, hmmm?”

“Let me tell you something Naruto,” Kakashi explained, “When a woman truly despises a man, she won’t talk to him, lecture him or give him the time of day, _like Sakura did with you…_”  

“No, when a woman hates a man, you will see it in her facial expressions, her eyes and her body language, and she will hold him in… COMPLETE… CONTEMPT!”  

“Sakura may have dissed you, she may have even said she hated you, but I never once saw her hold you with contempt.” Kakashi finished with his trademark wink as Naruto took in his words.

Just then they heard Team 3 come into the building… 


To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Shikamaru
(Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387*


Chapter 9


“Kakashi Sensei!”  Hinata Uzumaki yelled as she threw her arms around Kakashi’s neck and gave him a hug.

“Awp! Hey there! How are you?” he replied and he caught her and reeled back to keep his balance.

“Come on in guys!  You’re right on time!” Naruto told the others.

“I’m sure you all know each other by now so I’ll get right to it… Your mission is to escort Kakashi Sensei to The Sand and place yourselves at his disposal, AND escort him back, if that’s OK with you, Sensei.”

“That would be great, Naruto! Give me plenty of quality time with one of my favorite god-children.”  Kakashi grinned.

“Alright. Now guys, understand that this mission *IS* Top Secret.”  Naruto said in a serious tone.  

Hinata gulped. She was just beginning to understand the responsibilities her Dad had as The Seventh Hokage and she knew she would have to take her responsibilities and assignments serious as well.

“Now, you guys will be going before Gaara when you first get there.” Naruto continued.  “Hinata, I know you’ve met him several times, and Asuma, I know he’s your Uncle, but you will need to conduct yourselves as Leaf Shinobi for *THAT* meeting.”

“Kakashi Sensei will be there to guide you through all the ‘rigmarole’ that goes with it.  After that, Gaara will loosen up and you won’t have to act so stuffy.” he grinned.

While Naruto spoke, Asuma had nudged both Hinata’s to stand beside him at attention and then motioned them to stand at ease.

“When you go down to Supply for your food and equipment I want every one of you, _Kakashi Sensei excluded_, to get a new ‘standard issue’ forehead protector and wear them on your foreheads during that first meeting.”  Naruto instructed.  

“This is what’s known in our profession as a diplomacy mission, so even if it’s a little weak on action, it’s a good mission for you guys as rookie’s.”

“This is part of the job. Understand?”  Naruto asked firmly.

“Yes, Sir.” They all replied reverently.

Naruto nodded his head and winked. 

“You’ll do fine. Don’t sweat it.” he reassured them with a big grin.

“Sensei, anything you need to add?”

“Ah yes, there is.” Kakashi replied. 

“I can’t tell you all the details of our trip, but we will be spending at least 10 days there and I should have you back in about 16 or 17 days from now. If you have any important concerns that need to be dealt with before we leave, please do so quickly and without disclosing information about our mission.” 

“If anyone gets nosy, just tell them it’s an advanced 2-week training mission to help you catch up to the other teams. Understand?”

“Yes, Sir.” They replied.

“Alright. I’d like for us to leave by Noon.  Any questions?” Kakashi concluded.

“I have one, Sirs.” Asuma stated.  “Dad, I remember Mom wanted to send some things to Uncle Gaara and Uncle Kankuro…”

Shikamaru put his hand up, “Already ahead of you…” reached down and produced a package of scrolls and a couple of bags of Konoha candy, as everyone began to chuckle.


To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 14, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Shikamaru
(Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387*

*(Pardon the Mush... Action & Adventure is Coming!)*


Chapter 10


“Okay, if there’s nothing else, you’re dismissed.” Naruto said with a grin. “Good luck guys! Be safe!” 

“Thanks Naruto-Sama!” replied Konohamaru.

“Naruto-Sama, thanks for letting us do this!” said Hinata Hyuga as she waved good-bye.

“Come here a sec!” Naruto motioned back as he walked toward her and gave her a firm hug.

“I’m proud of you…! I know your Dad is, even though he has a hard time showing it.”

Hinata Uzumaki smiled as she knew her best friend didn’t get too much affection from her father and was caught off guard by her own father’s encouragement.

Naruto then looked Hinata Hyuga in the eyes and said, “You watch everyone’s back now, alright?”

“Y…Yes Sir! I will!” she replied.

Shikamaru had stepped out into the hallway to see Asuma off and Hinata Uzumaki turned to her Dad and they hugged each other in a tight embrace.

“You’ve made me a little nervous with that speech, Pop…  I guess I haven’t been taking this thing as seriously as I should.” 

“Aw, Honey, don’t you worry.  It’s Gaara!” Naruto reassured his daughter.

“Look at me… I said this was a perfect assignment for your team and that’s the truth!  You’re behind the other teams, so it’s good cover.  You’re all capable Ninja’s going out with the former Sixth Hokage…” he explained.

“And because it’s Gaara, it’s Okay even if you *do* screw-up!” he grinned.

Hinata smiled and nodded her head.

“Now look,” Naruto added, “With all that said, this is still a Ninja mission so there is some danger as there are in all missions.  A D-Rank mission can always turn into a B-Rank, or even an A-Rank, so you stay sharp!  Look after your teammates! Okay?”

“Okay, I will!” Hinata said as she hugged her Dad tight again.

Naruto gave her a firm squeeze and said, “I love you, Honey!  I’m proud of you!”

“Love you, Dad!” She squeezed back, they kissed each other on the cheek and then she made her way toward the door. “Bye!”

“Bye!” Naruto grinned.

A few seconds later Kakashi stepped back into the office after he had slipped out to give Naruto and Hinata some privacy.

After a long pause he said, “You really enjoy being a parent as well as Hokage, don’t you?”

“Yeah...  I do…!”


To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 14, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x 
Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


Chapter 11


“To the trees guys!”  Hinata Uzumaki yelled as Team 3 leaped into the treetops.

“Awp! Awp! Hold it guys! Hold it!” yelled Kakashi. “I’m sorry!  Come on back down…”

They quickly returned to where Kakashi was standing with puzzled looks on their faces.

“I’m just nursing too many old injuries to go leaping through the trees very far…” Kakashi explained, “We’re gonna have to walk.”

Asuma and both Hinata’s let out a quiet groan while Konohamaru held his tongue.

“I realize that will add a couple of days there and back, but at least it will give me more time to get acquainted with you and learn your capabilities.”  Kakashi grinned.

“Could you at least teach us some new Jutsu while we walk, Sensei?” Asuma asked.”

“Certainly!” Kakashi grinned again as they started down the main trail.

Both Hinata’s took the lead, talking excitedly to each other, while Konohamaru took the last position leaving Kakashi and Asuma to talk in the center.

“So tell me Asuma, what areas do you excel in?” Kakashi asked.

Both Hinata’s cracked up laughing. 

“You mean besides dozing off during training?!” Hinata Uzumaki snickered.

“Or getting hurt?!” Hinata Hyuga said with a big grin.

“Or chasing skirts?” Konohamaru snorted.

“My, my…” said Kakashi, “You *do* get the abuse it seems…!”

“Aw, Sensei, this is nothing!” Asuma said with confidence, “I have 3 sisters, so I’m no stranger to pain!” 

Both Hinata’s and Konohamaru all cracked up laughing.

“Awp!” quipped Kakashi with a grin.

“I don’t have anything special, Sensei.” Asuma continued. “Just the basic Ninja skills and the Shadow Possession Jutsu that my Dad taught me.”

“Mom taught me some of her Jutsu, but I hate lugging that big fan around.”

“Also, ‘O.J.’, Obito and I have tried learning her Dad’s Rasengan Justu, but it uses up so much chakra.”

“O.J.”…??? Kakashi  asked.

“That’s right, Sensei! We need to explain that to you!” Asuma replied.  

“In order for us to avoid confusion and keep both Hinata’s straight while on a mission…” 

“They call me ‘O.J.’, Sensei,” Hinata Uzumaki interrupted. “And we call her ‘H.’” she said pointing to Hinata Hyuga, who looked over her shoulder and smiled.

“Ahhh! ‘H.’ and ‘O.J.’ Very good!”  Kakashi grinned.  “But tell me, where did you get ‘O.J.’ from?”

“Well, Sensei,” Asuma explained, “it started off as calling Hinata ‘Odd-Job’ as a nickname because she did so much of the ‘grunt-work’ when we were first assigned together from the Academy.”

“Somewhere along the way, it got shortened to ‘O.J.’” Hinata Uzumaki said with a big grin while walking backwards.

Right after she said this, she tripped on a small rock on the trail and landed flat on her backside.

“Awp! Are you OK?” Kakashi asked as he bent down to help her up.

Hinata and her teammates were laughing as Kakashi took her by the hand.

She pulled herself up and grinned. “Don’t worry, Sensei… I’m tough!” 

Asuma smiled as he watched Hinata dust the dirt off the seat of her Khaki shorts.

“Oh, yeah!” he whispered to himself.

“Hey!” yelped Hinata Hyuga as she smacked him upside the head with her palm.

“Oww!”


To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 16, 2008)

Naruto: The Next Generation
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara

(Note: Lightning knocked out the power as I was writing this, so I may re-edit it tomorrow. Comments welcome. ~ FLJ)


Chapter 12


Hinata Uzumaki readjusted her pack and they all resumed walking.

“So tell me Hinata…” Kakashi started.

“Yeeesss?” Both Hinata’s replied giggling.

“Awp! Okay, Okay! My bad…! ‘H’, I understand you’re training to be a Medical Ninja?” Kakashi said with a wink. 

“Yes, Sensei… I’ve been training with ‘O.J.’s’ Mom for several years, and it seems my Byakugan gives me an edge in treating patients.  In fact, I’ve been allowed to assist in several surgeries.”  Hinata Hyuga said as she slowed her pace to walk with Kakashi.

“Really?!” asked an impressed Kakashi.

“And a few of them were kind of tricky, weren’t they?” Konohamaru asked.

“Yes, Sensei, a couple of them were.” Hinata replied.  “One was a rare open heart surgery and the other was a brain aneurysm, and I’m told both patients are expected to make complete recoveries.”

By this time Asuma had caught up with Hinata Uzumaki at the lead of their formation.

“Hey!” He grinned.

“Hey…” Hinata replied.

“Do you think we could practice that basic Rasengan Jutsu of your Dad’s?”

“I don’t see why not… We probably should if you’re up to it. How’s your arm?” she asked with a concerned look.

“It’s fine ‘O.J.’ Your Mom gave me a clean bill of health.  It doesn’t even hurt anymore.”  Asuma tried to reassure her.

“I still feel bad about it…”

“Look, I know you’ve been worried about it, but I kinda had it coming.  I’m more concerned that you might not believe me when I told you and your folks that I would never embarrass you.  That’s more important to me.”

Hinata looked at him and smiled. “I believe you.  So do my folks.”

Asuma felt relieved and smiled back at her.

Hinata chuckled and put her hand on his shoulder, “You believe me when I say I believe you, don’t you?  *That’s* important to me!”

“Yeah! I do.” he replied. “Do you believe me when I say my arm is fine?”

She looked at Asuma with a concerned expression. “Yeah, I do… but…”

“But what?”

“I dunno… It’s just that sometimes my own strength… ”

“You’re afraid you’ll lose control and really hurt someone?”

Hinata looked at him surprised that he knew what she was thinking.

“Yeah…” she said.

Asuma thought for a while and said, “Wow, I wish I could come up with something really profound to make you feel better, but I can’t.”

Hinata squinted her eyes and gave him a miffed look.

“I will say this,” he continued, “I trust you and know you’ll figure it out.  I’ll help if you want.”

“Yeah…!” She smiled.

“Let me give it some thought.” He said.



To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 18, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


Chapter 13


“Why do we have ‘open-toe’ Ninja boots?” Asuma asked in frustration as he sat on the ground and shook the dirt and small rocks out of his boot.

They had been walking for a couple of hours and had stopped for a break.

“How much farther do you want to go today Sensei?” asked Konohamaru.

“Ahh, I plan to stop at a place I know.  It’s comfortable and owned by some friends of mine.” He replied.

As they hit the trail again, Asuma walked up to Hinata Uzumaki and said, “I’ve given it some thought.  You’re concerned about breaking things and/or hurting people accidentally, right?”

“Right.”

“I think you’ll get used to your recent increase in strength and be fine…”

“But I don’t want to break someone’s arm again like I did yours!” Hinata interrupted.

“Yeah, but I had aggravated you and made you angry while I was trying as hard as I could to hold you in my Shadow Possession.  You’re not the type to get angry without a reason and go off on a rampage.” 

“And all the cups and glasses I’ve broken at home?  Mom had to go buy new ones.”  

“Well, like everything else we have to deal with, it takes training and practice… Like me trying to learn that chakra trick of yours.”

With that, Asuma trotted ahead of Hinata, turned and tossed a rubber ball at her.

“Here catch!”

“Whoop!” She exclaimed as she caught it with a ball of chakra from her hand.

“Whoa! What’s that?!” exclaimed Kakashi.

“No, no… you’re supposed to catch it with your bare hand.” Asuma said as Hinata Hyuga explained what had happened to Kakashi.

“This will help you to handle fragile things,” Asuma instructed, “And when you toss it back to me, I’ll try and catch it with a chakra ball.

“Okay!” Hinata giggled as she tossed the ball back to him. “It’s been a while since I’ve played ‘Catch’, but maybe you’re onto something!”

“Ahhgh!” He yelled as he made a chakra ball and missed.  He chased the ball down and tossed it back to Hinata.

Hinata caught the ball in her hand and then tossed it back to Asuma, who missed again with his chakra ball.

Both Hinata’s and Konohamaru were laughing at Asuma’s spectacle when Kakashi said, “Toss it to me a minute, Asuma!” 

Kakashi had pulled his forehead protector away from his Sharingan to copy Asuma’s actions.

Kakashi missed and Hinata Hyuga ran after it.

“Here Sensei!  Let me show you how to do it!  Toss it to me ‘H!’” Hinata Uzumaki said.

She caught the ball and then tossed it back to Kakashi, who caught it with a perfected chakra ball.

“Show off!”  Asuma quipped as everyone started laughing.

“Ahhh, you’ll get it sooner than you think…!” Kakashi replied.


To be continued…


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari Nara (Team 7 Leader) x Obito Uzumaki 
x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo

*Introducing Obito Uzumaki and the New Team 7!*


Chapter 14

Naruto and Shikamaru heard yelling and cursing outside the office.

“That sounds like Obito’s team!” Naruto exclaimed as he walked toward the door.

“It’s only Day 4 of the Chuunin Exams!” Shikamaru replied. “What are they doing back?!”

“Look, just don’t even talk to me! Yelled Obito Uzumaki to his comrade, Takahiro Togo.

Hitomi Akimichi stood cringing with her hand to her mouth, afraid of what Obito might do to her their teammate.  

They were all covered with 4 days worth of dirt, grime and sweat.  Obito’s clothing was stained with dried blood and other fluids that didn’t look human.

“Obito! Calm down!” Naruto said to his son. “What happened?  What are guys doing back here?”

“Aw, th…this idiot…!”  Obito stammered.

“T…Takahiro opened a scroll Naruto Sensei…” Hitomi answered shivering.

“Look guys, I said I was sorry! I was only trying to…” Takahiro started to explain.

“What IS that smell?” Shikamaru asked wrinkling his nose. 

“That was the giant snake…” Takahiro replied.

“Giant snaaaa…?”

“Whoa! Hold it guys! Hold it!”  Naruto said in a loud, but firm voice.  “Everybody just… HOLD… IT!”  

“Here, everybody sit down.  Temari, come on in.  Everybody come on in, sit down and take a deep breath.”

“Temari, I guess you’re just as much in the dark as I am?” Naruto asked.

“I’ve caught bits and pieces.” She replied.

“Okay.  Hitomi, you first… Tell us what happened… Ah, ah… Guys!” instructed Naruto as he got hold of the situation.  “Hitomi, please…”

“Yes, Sensei…” She replied. “We had collected 4 Earth Scrolls and were still looking for someone who had a Heaven Scroll…”

“Wait, you guys collected FOUR Earth Scrolls…?!”  Naruto interrupted.

“Yes, Sensei, well, Obito did, and we had split up to get water and look for something to eat…”

“And gnat-brain here had the bright idea to open up a scroll!”  Obito’s voice boomed in frustration.

“It’s alright, son.” Naruto said as he lifted his hand.  

“Naruto Sensei,” Takahiro pleaded. “I’m sorry, we were running out of time and I just wanted to try and duplicate the Heaven Scroll… I would never do that on a real mission!”

“It’s alright, guys…!” Naruto chuckled. “Really…”

“Let me tell you about a couple of young rookie’s from several years ago… They also had the bright idea to open a scroll and try the same thing you did.”  Naruto said with his face turning slightly red. 

“They were Sakura and myself.”

Everyone sat in stunned disbelief.

“You Sensei…???” Hitomi asked.

“Heh…” Shikamaru laughed to himself as he winked to his wife who stood against the wall with a huge grin.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari Nara (Team 7 Leader) x Obito Uzumaki 
x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


Chapter 15


“That’s right guys…”  Naruto continued, “And if it hadn’t been for… Well, a guy from another team that stopped us at the last second, we would have failed our first Chuunin Exam.”

“Dad, I thought this was supposed to be a test of trust…”

“It is, son… But what we’ve found over the years is that the guys that get busted for opening a scroll in the Exam… are less likely to EVER DO IT AGAIN…!”  Naruto said looking straight at Takahiro.

“Yes, Sensei… It will never happen again.” He replied.

“Alright.  Now, what are you guys doing back? The Proctors are supposed to knock you out…”

I think I have the story on that, Naruto…” Temari interrupted.

“It seems they caught Takahiro in a GenJutsu and Hitomi about a minute later.  Then Obito came up… and well, they… they couldn’t knock him out…!”

“Say what?”  Naruto asked.

“That’s right.”  She continued. “Not with GenJutsu, a nerve pinch, a blow to the head… One examiner even had some knock-out gas…”

“Really?”  Shikamaru said as they all looked at Obito who looked around the room at everyone and squirmed in his chair.

“Okay…! Naruto said as he shook his head.  

“Tell me, how did you guys manage to get Four Earth Scrolls?”

“Well, that was Obito’s doing, Sensei…”  Hitomi explained. “He took on each team and they couldn’t hurt him or anything…”

“Yeah!  He just grabbed them one at a time and started ripping their pockets and pouches open until he found their scrolls and then tossed each guy up into one of the trees!” Takahiro chuckled.

“It was just our rotten luck that they all had Earth Scrolls.”

“Well, what about the snake?” Shikamaru asked.

“Oh, that!” Hitomi explained, “Well, that was on the first day. We were about 40-minutes or so into it and we heard all this horrible screaming and yelling…”

“Yeah, you could tell someone was really in trouble…” Takahiro interrupted.

“We went over there,” Hitomi continued, “And two of the Grass Ninja’s were trying to attack this huge snake.  It had swallowed the girl on their team…”

Naruto shook his head and shuddered, while Shikamaru and Temari looked on in silence as the rookie Ninja's told their story.

“That’s when Obito jumped up on the snake’s head and pounded his fist right into the snake’s head!”  Takahiro explained.  “He then took out that big knife of his and cut the snake’s head off…!”

“Everything went to the ground after that and the snake was squirming around…” Takahiro continued as Hitomi and Temari shuddered.  

Obito just looked at the others while they looked at him, obviously embarrassed at all the attention. 

“Obito… He just took his knife at that point and started slicing longways until he got to the girl inside and got her out.”

“Was she alright?” Naruto asked.

“Yes Sensei.” Hitomi replied. “I checked her out and she was fine.”

“You didn’t fight them or take their scroll?”  Temari asked.

“No, we decided to let them recover and fight them fair and square later.” Obito replied.

“Instead, we called a truce for the evening and treated everyone to a snake barbeque!” Takahiro said with a big grin.

“Ewww!” Temari winced and said with a disgusted look on her face while Naruto and Shikamaru laughed.

“It was good Temari-Sensei!”  Hitomi said with a big toothy grin.  “It tasted just like chicken!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 20, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Sakura x
Temari Nara (Team 7 Leader) x Obito Uzumaki 
x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 16*


“Alright guys! All of you go on home, get cleaned up and get some rest.” Naruto instructed.  “I think I have a mission planned for you in the next couple of days, so check back tomorrow after lunch.”

“A new mission, Sensei?”  Hitomi Akimichi asked.

“We’re still putting it together.”  Shikamaru replied.

“That’s right… Temari, I need to see you for a couple of minutes.”  Naruto added.

“They’re still arguing!”  Temari chuckled as the three rookie’s left the building.

“Yeah… How are they doing?” Naruto asked.

“They’re doing okay.”  Temari replied.  “They *do* need to work on their teamwork… Obito has a habit of jumping ahead of the others and taking care of the situation…. And, *they* have a habit of letting him!” 

“Hitomi has the makings of becoming a first rate Medical Ninja, if she will gain a little more confidence in herself… And Takahiro has good fighting instincts, but needs to be less of a smart-aleck.”

“Think they can handle a C-Rank mission?”  Shikamaru asked.

Temari smiled at her husband, “Yeah, I think they can, with the right team leader.”

“I’m sorry, Temari…”  Naruto replied. “But I need to reassign you for a few months.”

“I need you to assist Sakura in training Medical Ninja’s in Combat Avoidance.”

“I thought Ino had taken over…”  Temari replied.

Naruto chuckled.  “We did, too!”

Temari smiled and looked at her husband, then looked at Naruto, who both had big grins on their faces.

“Oh, no! Don’t tell me…”

“Yep!  Ino told me today!”  Naruto replied.

“Wait a minute… Before I go over there…”  Temari said waving her hands. “This baby-boom thing over there among female Jounin’s isn’t contagious is it?  Our quiver is full!”

“Who knows?”  Naruto said with a smirk.  “I kinda hope it isn’t… We’re running out of women who are qualified to do this training!”

Temari crossed her arms, tapped her toe for a few seconds and said, “Alright… I’ll do it!  Who’ll take over training Team 7?”

“Kiba and Mikasa…”  replied Shikamaru.

Suddenly Naruto cracked up laughing.  “Ah-ha-ha-ha-haaa! Oh, the look on her face!”

“What the…”  Temari stammered.

“Your clone?”  Shikamaru asked.

Sakura suddenly transported into the room.  “NARUTO!” She bellowed. 

“Oh, Temari… Hi!.. Excuse me…!  NARUTO!!!”

“Gotta go folks!”  Naruto made a handsign and transported out of the room.

“Ooooohhh! I’m gonna kill him!”  Sakura said as she made a handsign and transported after him.

“You always say that but you never do…”  Shikamaru said after she left.

“What just happened here?”  Temari asked as she looked at her husband.

“New game they’re playing… He hacks her off, she chases him and they bounce all over the village for about 5-minutes with Transportation Jutsu.” Shikamaru said as he got up, walked over to his wife and they embraced.

“They always kiss and make up at the end… then grin and do it again the next day.”

Temari giggled as she planted one on his lips. “The Seventh Hokage… We are so screwed…”

“I heard that!”  Naruto yelled grinning as he transported into the room.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 20, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3 Leader) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x
Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 17*


“Awp! Well guys we’re here!” Kakashi said. “This is where we’ll spend the night.”

“Here?”  Asuma said, slightly out of breath from chasing the ball they’d been tossing back and forth.

“Yes, these are old friends of mine and your parents.”

“Mitarashi’s Hot Springs & Spa.”  Hinata Uzumaki read on the sign out front. “Kid friendly and pets allowed…???”

“What is this place?”  She wondered.

“Kakashi-Sensei!  How the heck are ya?!”  Shouted a familiar voice.

“Awp! Anko! Long time no see!  How are things?”

“Mmmm! Doin’ just fine!” said Anko as she threw her arms around Kakashi’s neck and kissed his cheek. 

“Where’s Lee?”  Kakashi asked.

“Oh, he’s over at one of the cabins fixing a toilet.”

“Sensei!  Hey, Hinata!  What a surprise!” Yelled another familiar voice.

“Lee-Sensei!” Shouted a shocked Hinata Uzumaki.

“Let me introduce everyone…” Kakashi said.  “This is Rock Lee and his wife Anko, they own the place.  Anko, Lee, I believe you know Hinata Uzumaki and Konohamaru… Over here is Asuma Nara and Hinata Hyuga…”

“Shikamaru’s boy and Neji’s daughter?!  Please!  Come right in!”

“O.J., You know these people?”  Asuma asked Hinata. 

“Oh… yeah!  Lee-Sensei trained Obito and me in TaiJutsu several years ago! …But I didn’t know he owned all this…”  

“We own it together kiddies!”  Anko interrupted.  

“My family owned this resort and Lee and I took over after we got married and turned it into a ‘Lover’s Paradise’…!”

“That’s right!  Where couples can celebrate the Power of Youth!”  Lee announced with his familiar enthusiasm.

Both Hinata’s and Asuma walked in stunned silence.

“Uh, Kakashi-Sensei…” Whispered Konohamaru, “Are you sure this is the best place for the five of us to spend a night?”

Ahh, not to worry… The grounds here are walled off with a family section on the West side.”  Kakashi replied.

“Oh, yeah!  We’ll set you up with separate rooms for the girls and we also have a walled-off hot springs!”  Anko added.  

“Just don’t wander over to the East side!”

“I’ll set five more places at the dinner table, my dearest-sweetest!” Lee announced.

“Just be sure and wash your hands after fixing that toilet, honey-bunny!”



*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 21, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3 Leader) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x
Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 18*


“Ohh! This is great isn’t it?”  Hinata Hyuga asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“Yeah, this is a nice place…” She replied.

“Enjoy the warm water while you can, because I think we sleep on the ground tomorrow night…”

Hinata Hyuga looked at the fence around the spa and said, “You don’t suppose Asuma is lurking around for a ‘free-shot’ do you?”

“He better not be…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied, then after thinking for a minute said, “No, I don’t think he will… I’ll trust him… For now.”

“Something’s happened to him ‘H’.  I don’t know what it is, but he’s… different.”  

“Well, after breaking his arm…”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“No, that’s not it… I think my Dad had a talk with him.”

“Your Dad may have threatened to clean his clock… I know mine would have.”

Hinata Uzumaki giggled.  “Clean his clock…?  Where do you get these, ‘H’…?”

Hinata Hyuga snickered and replied, “I don’t know, O.J., they just come to me…”

“I think the guy likes you…”  Hinata Hyuga said while leaning forward to see her friend’s reaction.

“I know… I like him too, ‘H’, but I want him to respect me.”

“Y’know, Mom said Dad and Konohamaru used to have a thing they used to call “Perverted Jutsu”…

“EH…?”

“Yeah, they’d get together and they’d do a Shadow Clone, then do a Transformation into a naked woman… Usually in front of some older guy that didn’t expect it.”

“Oh, that’s funny!”  Hinata Hyuga laughed.  

“Mom said legend has it that Dad gave half the village nosebleeds including the Third Hokage.” 

Both girls chuckled.

“O.J., I think Asuma’s right about your losing control, though… He had you pretty wound up when you broke his arm, and you caught the ball all day long today without popping it or breaking it.”

“Yeah!” She replied with a relieved tone.  “Playing catch was a great idea of his… Kakashi-Sensei even said so.”

“And he’s figuring out that trick I taught him, too…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 21, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura

*A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387*


*Chapter 19*


Naruto woke up and saw that his bride of 15-plus years had kicked the covers off of herself again during the night.  

Sakura had pulled her T-shirt above her belly to try and get some air circulating and now she was shivering.

“A week shy of 3 months and she’s starting to show.” He smiled and thought to himself as he gently laid the covers back over her.

He reached up with his hand to feel her forehead to see if she had any fever and she stirred awake with sleepy eyes.

“Shh…” He whispered to her.  “You kicked the sheets off again… You cold?”

“A little…” Sakura mumbled.

“It’s okay. Go back to sleep…” Naruto whispered to her as he rearranged the blanket over his wife and clasped her hand in his.

She mumbled, then drifted back to sleep.

Naruto lay there and watched her sleep for several minutes.

And as a man will sometimes do, he thought back about their life together… The good times as well as the bad… And the things they had done together.

He thought about their children and what Kakashi had said to him about enjoying “being a parent as well as Hokage.”

Naruto agreed.  To him, being a husband and a father, and the anticipation of having a 4th child on the way with the woman he loved was the greatest feeling in the world.

He saw that Sakura had stopped shivering and was sound asleep.  He twisted the wedding band that was on her finger with his thumb and gently kissed her hand.

Then, as a man will sometimes do in the wee hours of the night, _because he is a man,_ he offered the Almighty a short and silent prayer of gratitude, and a prayer for the well-being of his wife and children.

...And with that, Naruto was also sound asleep.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 21, 2008)

O.O whoa. really romantic.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 23, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3 Leader) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x
Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 20*


Asuma left the cabin just before sunrise with his gear and walked over to a place where he wouldn’t disturb anyone.

Taking aim at a tree, he pulled eight Shuriken from his back pouch and concentrated, trying to picture in his mind what he was trying to do…

He raised his hands and threw the Shuriken and they split up into 32 different spinning stars.

The real Shuriken struck the tree and the phony ones disappeared.

“Yeah!” Asuma thought to himself.  “A great distraction and not a bad trick if I can remember how to do it in the heat of battle.”

He tried it two more times and returned to the cabins where both Hinata’s and Konohamaru were waiting.

It was a cool morning and he noticed both girls had their jackets on and wearing shorts.

“Not that I’m complaining, but how can women stand to wear shorts on a morning like this?” Asuma asked.

Shivering and her teeth chattering, Hinata Uzumaki replied, “It should warm up after we get going…”

After another 40-minutes waiting for Kakashi, Hinata Hyuga had pulled her blanket from her pack and both girls had wrapped up in it while sitting on the porch.

About this time Kakashi “poofed” onto the sidewalk.

“You’re late!”  Both Hinata’s yelled at him.

“Sorry, my bad!”  Kakashi grinned.

“Lee and Anko are fixing us breakfast before we leave.”  Konohamaru said.

They all went in, had breakfast, then walked out to the main trail to the Sand.

“Asuma, you said you’d like me to teach you some new Jutsu?”  Kakashi asked.

“That’s right, Sensei.” Asuma replied.

“I gave this some thought last night and decided to have you sign the summoning scroll for my Ninja Hounds.  They’re great for tracking and come in handy during a fight.”

“Hin… Sorry, O.J., do you have a piece of clothing we could use and have you go on ahead about 5k and wait for us?”  Kakashi asked.

“Sure, Sensei…” As she reached into her pack. “Here’s the top I had on yesterday.”

“Hmmm, nice!” Asuma said with a smirk.

“Stop it!” Hinata Uzumaki said as she playfully smacked him in the head with her palm.

“Okay, O.J.,”  Kakashi said.  “You go on ahead and we’ll be along in a bit”

“Okay Sensei!”

Kakashi then pulled out the scroll and instructed Asuma to sign it in blood.

“I’m ambidextrous, Sensei…”

“Then sign with both hands” Kakashi smiled.

“Okay, now make these handsigns and place your palm down on the ground.”

“Summoning Jutsu!” Asuma said.

A quick puff of smoke and a small, brown dog appeared.

“Ahh! Nothing to it…”  Kakashi said.  

“This is Pakkun, we’ve worked together for years…  Pakkun, this is Asuma…”

“Yeah, pleased to meetcha!”  Pakkun replied.

“He talks…?!” Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“Here, Pakkun, this is a tracking exercise…” Kakashi said as he held up Hinata Uzumaki’s top.

“Hmmm, nice!”  Pakkun said with a smirk.

“Oh great!  Even the dog is perverted!” Hinata Hyuga thought to herself.



*To be continued…*


----------



## hello25 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice story pretty interesting. What I really wanna know is what happened to Sasuke and Hinata. Are they dead? Did they leave the village? Or maybe they hooked up and are missing-nins and have a kid? O.O


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

sweet... go pervert pakkun... sniff that shirt!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 23, 2008)

hello25 said:


> Nice story pretty interesting. What I really wanna know is what happened to Sasuke and Hinata. Are they dead? Did they leave the village? Or maybe they hooked up and are missing-nins and have a kid? O.O



Well, Jiraiya contacted me and asked me to give him an interview...
Nihilus Respect Thread

I had considered an evil twist with Hinata and Sasuke, but decided against it.

(Although, I might reconsider...)


ForkliftJoe


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 24, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Obito Uzumaki


*Chapter 21*


“Hi, Mom.” Obito said as he walked into the house after his morning workout. 

“Hi, Honey… How are you this morning?”

“Aw, I’m still bummed out after yesterday.  How are you feeling?”

“I’m feeling good.  You hungry?  I broiled some chicken.” Sakura asked her son.

“Yeah, that sounds good.” As he sat down at the table.

“Y’know Mom, it’s not so much failing the Chuunin Exam as it is the way we failed that gets me.”  

“Making Chuunin at this point, I’m not even sure any of us are ready for that position yet.  I can take it or leave it.  I just hate to lose.”

Sakura smiled, “Hate to lose… That just runs in the family!”

She looked at her son who had a troubled look in his face.

“Anything else wrong?”

“Oh, I’ve got a few things on my mind…”

“Honey, I know you’re the type that likes to sort things out for himself, but if there’s anything…”

“Yeah, that Sand guy, you know, the 2nd or 3rd cousin of Temari Nara… whatshisname…”

“Kazuo?”

“Yeah, he jumped me with his puppet and scratched me with some kind of poison.. I felt funny for a minute, then I was fine.  Heh, I broke his puppet in about 40 pieces… Hope I don’t have to pay for that.”

“They use a mild poison in the Chuunin Exams, but still it should be enough to knock someone of your size out for a couple of hours…” Sakura said to her son with a perplexed look as she set the chicken on the table.

“The only thing I can figure is your Dad’s genes and Kyuubi’s chakra… Somehow it’s affected your nervous and immune systems.”

“Would that explain GenJutsu?” Obito asked.  “Y’know, High-Pockets scared 20 people out of their wits last week _and I couldn’t even see it!_”

“Yes…” Sakura said coldly. “That boy is living up to being an H.K.***”

“It might explain why you’re not affected by GenJutsu, which isn’t a bad thing.”

“Yeah, I know…”  He replied.

“Mom, after I eating I’d like to go over to Neji-Sensei’s before I go up to Dad’s office… Pick his brain for a couple of minutes.”

“Sure, Honey… Could you take Junior with you?  I have the day off today and would like to get some rest.”


To be continued…

_***ForkliftJoe’s Note:  H.K., Hokage’s Kid… sorta like a Preacher’s Kid_


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 24, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Uzumaki x Naruto Jr. x Neji and Tenten Hyuga


*Chapter 22*


<Obito: Begin Flashback>

“Bye, O.J.!  Bye, Obito…!”  Said Hinata Hyuga.

“Bye!” Hinata Uzumaki replied.

“Uh, yeah!  Uh… Bye, Hinata!”  Obito stuttered.

After several seconds… “Ohhh…!!!” Hinata yelled as she slapped her twin brother upside his head.

“Ow!” She yelped as her hand began to sting.

“You’re thick-skinned and thick-headed in more ways than one!” She scolded Obito.

“What do you mean?”  He replied as he rubbed his head.

“H. has a crush on you and you just ignore her!”

“I don’t ignore her…!  She’s a nice girl… I like her.”

“Then ask her out!”

“Hinata, she’s your best friend… What if we don’t get along?  What if it didn’t work out and things really went sour?”  Obito asked his sister.

“You just said it…”  She smiled.  “She _is_ my best friend, and I care about her happiness.  If things go sour, she and I will deal with it, if and when the time comes.” 

“By the way, twin brother, I care about you’re happiness, too!”  Hinata said with a big grin.

<End Flashback>


“Morning Neji-Sensei…” Said Obito and Naruto Jr. as they walked into the Hyuga’s courtyard.

“Obito!  How are you?”  Neji replied.

“Obito!”  Exclaimed his wife, Tenten.  “It’s so good to see you! And who’s this you have with you?”

“Tenten-Sama, you know it’s me!”  Young Naruto replied.

“Just watch out for his Genjutsu’s…”  Obito warned.

“Are you really that good?”  Tenten asked.

“Oh, crap!”  Obito thought to himself.

Young Naruto put his finger to his eye and both Tenten and Neji shrieked in terror and fell backward, eyes wide, hands clawing at the ground behind them, trying to escape.

“High-Pockets!  Enough!”  Obito yelled to his brother.

“Are you okay?!” He knelt down to Tenten and Neji who were breathing hard. “Talk to me!”

Tenten gulped and allowed Obito to help her up… “I..I’m fine…” She was shivering.  

“Incredible…” Neji said. “I haven’t seen anything like that since my match with your Dad 20 years ago… And I understand you can’t see it…?!  A GenJutsu this intense…???  Not at all…???”

*
To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 25, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Uzumaki x Naruto Jr. x Neji and Tenten Hyuga

*
Chapter 23*


“That’s uh, that’s something I wanted to talk to you about, Sensei… Although this probably isn’t a good time…” Obito said as he reached down to help Neji to his feet.

“It…it’s okay Obito…” Neji said still sweating from Young Naruto’s GenJutsu.  “I’ll just sit here on the porch…  Whew!…”

“Naruto, why don’t you come inside with me?”  Tenten asked.  “I just made some pecan pie, let me fix you a slice.”

“_Mmm… Pecan pie…_”  Neji said.

A couple of minutes later, Tenten was still shaking as she set the piece of pie in front of Naruto.

Naruto stared at the pie for a few seconds and said, “Tenten-Sama, I’m sorry about what I did... I didn’t think that it would… I didn’t think…”

“It’s okay, Naruto.  You just don’t know your own strength, yet…  You do realize you can _kill_ people with that Jutsu…?”

Naruto just looked at his pie.

Tenten leaned over, put her hand on his head and looked him in the eyes.  

“Nobody is mad at you sweetie…!” 

“You just need to know you must only use something like that to protect the life of someone who is precious to you…!  Like your Mom or your Dad, or your brother and sister!  Do you understand?”

“Yeah…” Naruto smiled.

“Go ahead and eat your pie and we’ll talk some more…” 

Outside, Neji and Obito were talking.

“Sensei, what was that you said about your match with my Dad?”  Obito asked.

“That was 20 years ago during the Chuunin Exam… We were in the finals and I had shut down your father’s chakra flow.”

“None of us kids knew about the Kyuubi’s chakra then and he used it to ‘jump-start’ his own chakra flow.”

“I was using my Byakugan when he tapped into the Kyuubi and I could swear that thing winked at me…”  Neji said in a cold voice.

“I’m sorry Naruto did that to you, Sensei… We’ve been trying to break him of it, but he’s been a handful lately.  He sees it as a game…”

“But you can’t see it?” Neji asked.

“No, Sensei… I can’t.  Mom thinks it’s my DNA or something, and it has a way of protecting my body as well as my mind.”  Obito attempted to explain.

“Well, that could be…”

Obito looked around for a second. 

“Neji-Sensei… There is something else I wanted to ask you…”


*To be continued…*

*
***ForkliftJoe’s Notes:  ‘Pecan pie’ In this case it’s pronounced,  ‘Pee-Kan Pie’*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 25, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Uzumaki x Naruto Jr. x Neji and Tenten Hyuga


*Chapter 24*


“What is it…?”  Neji asked.

Obito gulped and said, “Well, Sensei, it’s about Hinata… I’d like to ask her out.” 

“Well… This day is full of surprises…” Neji grinned.

“I don’t recall anyone from my generation, _or yours_, asking for permission to date a man’s daughter…”

“Well, it’s like this, Sensei… Our families have been friends for a long time, you’ve spent hours training me yourself, so I thought I should check with you first.”  Obito explained.

“I believe Hinata has a slight crush on you, so this should make her very happy…  I assume your intentions are honorable…?” Neji asked with a grin.

“Yes, Sensei.  They are.”  Obito said.  

“Although, I don’t know how well we’ll get along… But I thought I’d ask her out… Spend some time with her and see how things go…  I just don’t want to do anything that would destroy the relationship between our families.”

Neji looked around and said, “Obito, if we can survive your brother’s GenJutsu, our family’s relationship can survive anything…!”

“I understand…!”  Obito replied with a smirk.

Several minutes later Tenten and Naruto came back out on the porch.

“Neji-Sama…?”  Young Naruto asked. “I’m sorry about my GenJutsu…”

“It’s alright Naruto… I’m feeling fine now.”  Neji replied.

“Go ahead Naruto…” Tenten said.  “Just like I showed you…”

Naruto reached out and touched Neji’s forehead and he stopped sweating and felt a ‘sense of relief’ from the earlier GenJutsu.

“What did you just do…?!”  Obito asked his brother.

“I have Genjutsu users in my family…”  Tenten explained.  

“People like Naruto have the ability to not only cast intense GenJutsu, they also have the ability to dispel and even fix damage to the mind caused by a GenJutsu.”  Tenten smiled.

“Your Mom and I discussed this a few days ago… Why don’t you go ahead with your day…?  I’ll talk with Naruto a little while longer, then take him home.”

“Uh, you’re sure…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah, we’re sure…”

*
To be continued…
*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 25, 2008)

cool... that's sweet. freakin awesome. GO STUPID NARUTO SON!! is he stupid??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 26, 2008)

*Chapter 25*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 25*


Hitomi Akamichi breathed a heavy sigh. 

“How can I get Obito to notice me when I got so short-changed in the ‘T&A’ Department…?” She thought as she sat on a park bench outside the Hokage’s Office.

“All I got going for me are Mom’s blue eyes, and he just stares at me with a blank look on his face…”

A few minutes later, Takahiro Togo walks up.

“Hey, Hitomi!… Whatcha’ doin’…?  Moping over Obito again?”

Hitomi rolled her eyes and asked, “Why do you insist on being such a jerk?  Didn’t you get us in enough trouble yesterday?”

“Yeah, you’re right… I guess… Think the Big Guy’s still mad at me?”

“I don’t know… Just please behave yourself today in front of his Dad and our new Sensei…”

“New Sensei?”  Takahiro replied.

“Yeah, my Mom said Temari-Sensei is being reassigned to train Medical Ninja’s because of the ‘baby-boom’ they’re having.”

“So who’s the new guy?”

“One of their old friends who works with a dog… I forget his name.”

“I wonder if he does any tricks?”

“There you go again…” Hitomi groaned.

Just then Obito walked up.

“Hey, guys!  You ready to go on up?”

“O…Obito!  Hi…” Hitomi stammered.

“Huh?… Oh… Hi… uh… Hitomi.”  He replied with a blank look on his face.

Hitomi sighed as she put her head back in her hands.

“Say, are you okay, Hitomi?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah… I’m fine…” She mumbled.

“Look guys, about yesterday… I’m sorry about getting riled.”  Obito apologized.  

“I probably said some things I shouldn’t have.  What do you say we try and put it behind us and concentrate on our teamwork before one of us really screws-up and gets somebody killed?” 

“Look man, I’m the one who screwed-up.”  Takahiro replied.

“I know… We’re all at fault here one way or another.  But look, We’re gonna be working with Kiba-Sensei and he’s a great teamwork teacher, and I wanna make sure we’re okay with each other…  We square?”

Takahiro thought for a second, “Yeah man, we’re square!”

“What about you, Hitomi?”  Obito asked.

“Y…yeah… I’m fine…” She stuttered.

“You sure you’re alright?  Something you want to talk about?”

“Oh… No, Obito… It’s just that… uh…”

“It’s just that ‘booming’ voice of yours, ‘Admiral’…” Takahiro interrupted.  “It’s a little intimidating… Isn’t it, Hitomi?”  He said looking at her.

“Booming?  My voice ‘booms’…?  Obito asked quietly.

“Uh, huh…” Hitomi winced while Takahiro grinned and nodded his head.

“Well, uh… Sorry, I’ll try and do something about that…  Guess we’d better go on up.”

Obito went on ahead while Hitomi grabbed Takahiro by the arm and whispered, “Thank you… You really saved me back there.”

“Least I can do for a teammate…” He whispered back.  “Just be sure and invite me to your wedding…!”  He grinned.

Hitomi blushed.

*
To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

cool. go hitomi... blush like the girl you are!! BE ANOHER VERSION OF HINATA- AROUND- NARUTO!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> cool. go hitomi... blush like the girl you are!! BE ANOHER VERSION OF HINATA- AROUND- NARUTO!!!



Yeah, I decided to give the dude a couple of women to choose from... 

Maybe 3 or 4...

(We should all be so lucky...  Heh, heh, heh.)


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

bad bad bad!! no fun! course, it is funny how some girls compete for boys... *thinking back to ino/sakura fight*

He's mine billboard brow!
ino-pig!
billboard brow!
INOPIG!!!
he's mine and you KNOW IT!! AHHH!!!
NO, HE'S MINE!!!!!
how did i get involved in this?
SASUKE!!!!


----------



## hello25 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice story so far! I thought you said Neji was kinda cold? But he was laughing with tenten?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 26, 2008)

hello25 said:


> Nice story so far! I thought you said Neji was kinda cold? But he was laughing with tenten?




Well, cold people laugh a cold laugh... and some are colder than others.

That said, Neji doesn't seem the type to roll in the floor while busting a gut, but he has laughed.

When Naruto bit Kiba in the Chuunin Exam comes to mind.

My question is, how far can I go with the 'blood & guts' in the combat chapters...?


ForkliftJoe


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 27, 2008)

*Chapter 26*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 26*


“Ah, here they are…”  Naruto said as he got up from the corner of the desk he was sitting on. 

“Come on in guys!  I want you to meet Kiba and his dog, Mikasa… Kiba, this is Hitomi Akimichi and Takahiro Togo.”  

“Hi…”  

“How you doing…”  

“Pleased to meetcha’”

“Hi, Sensei… Oh, what a cute dog!”  Hitomi cooed.  

“Careful, he doesn’t always take to strangers…”  Kiba warned.

But, Mikasa just rolled over on his back with his tongue hanging out as Hitomi giggled and started to scratch his belly.

“…Okay, so you’ve become fast friends…”  Kiba chuckled.

“Alright Dad, so you have a mission for us?”  Obito asked.

“That’s right, son… You will all be leaving tomorrow for several days.  I can’t tell you any more than that at this time.  It’s Top Secret, but just tell anyone who asks that it’s just a training mission.”

“Since you bombed out of the Chuunin Exam, that will give you excellent cover…”  Naruto explained.

“I want you to train the rest of the afternoon with Kiba and get acquainted with him and Mikasa.”  

“Temari tells me you all need help with your teamwork, so please make an extra effort to work things out before you hit the trail tomorrow.”

“We’ve already been discussing that, Dad.  I think we’re going to do a lot better from here on.”  Obito replied.

Naruto looked at their faces, nodded his head and said, “I know you will.”

“Meet me here tomorrow first thing in the morning.  You’re dismissed.  Takahiro… I need to see you for a minute.”

Everyone left and Naruto said, “Let’s go to the observation deck.”

As they walked up the stairs Naruto said, “Look, I hate to cramp anyone’s style, but I need to make sure you understand something, Takahiro…”

“Yes, Sensei…”  He replied.

“Being a Ninja here in the Leaf Village carries a lot of responsibility.  Do you see the Hokage Monument?  Three of the first four Hokage’s died protecting this village before they were 30 years of age… That’s younger than I am now…!”

“You’re a rookie Genin…  Right now, you really only have to worry about protecting 3 people, those of your teammates…  The day will come when you and your comrades will carry the weight of the entire village.  Do you understand?”

“I think so Sensei…”

Naruto breathed a heavy sigh.  “Takahiro, do you have anyone who is precious to you?”

“…‘Precious’, Sensei…?”

“Yeah, you know… Precious… Important… Someone you’d risk you life for and maybe give your life for…  That’s what these guys did…”  

Naruto then turned and looked Takahiro in the eyes.

“Everyone, and I do mean _every… single… person…_ in this village was important enough to them to die for...”  

“Not just the people they knew personally, but also the people they didn’t know…”

“That’s something I had to realize before I could _ever_ became Hokage.”  

“And it’s something I need to make sure you realize if you’re ever to become anything more within your team than just a grinning smart-ass.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 27, 2008)

*Chapter 27*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 27*


Takahiro grimaced at Naruto’s words.

“Sensei, I’m really sorry about the scroll…”

“This isn’t about the scroll, Takahiro…  This is about you becoming a Ninja this village can _depend_ on…!”

“You and Hitomi are the two weakest links in your class…  I can’t let you stay that way…” 

“That’s why I teamed you up with Obito and Temari…  They’re capable of watching out for the two of you until you learn the ropes.”

“I hate dragging people in on the carpet and bawling them out like this… I do.  But I have a responsibility as Hokage to teach you, and make sure you become capable of pulling your own weight as a Leaf Ninja.”

Naruto put his hand on Takahiro’s shoulder.

“I need you to _become a man_… To be responsible… and be a leader…”

Naruto then handed him a slip of paper.

“This is something someone told me on my first big mission… A guy by the name of Kaiza said it.  I want you to read it… _aloud_.”

Takahiro took the slip of paper and read aloud.



> “When you become a man, you have to walk a road that won't leave you filled with regrets.”
> 
> “If something is precious to you... no matter how painful or how hard it seems, no matter what it may cost you, you have to hang in there... and protect it with all the strength you've got, even at the risk of your own life!”
> 
> “If you do that, even if you die in the attempt, at least the world will be left with the proof that a man worth living had died!”



“I want you to take that slip of paper and keep it with you.”

“I understand, Sensei… At least I hope I do…”

It was the first time Naruto had heard sincerity in Takahiro’s voice.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 27, 2008)

wow!! make more more mroe!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 28, 2008)

*Chapter 28*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Temari x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo

A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387


*Chapter 28*


“Alright Takahiro,” Naruto continued, “Remember… It’s not about the scroll, it’s not about having a smart mouth, I don’t care about that…  It’s about…”

“…Becoming a Ninja you can depend on…”  Takahiro finished Naruto’s sentence.

“That’s exactly right… That’s good… We understand each other…?”

“Yes, Sensei... I hear you.”

“Alright… End of lecture.”  Naruto nodded and patted him on the back.

“You go on ahead and train with your team… Oh, and tell Hitomi I need to see her, too.”

“Yes, Sensei…”

They both walked down the stairs and Naruto stepped into his office where Temari was waiting.

“Well, that’s one down, now for the other one.”  Naruto remarked.

Temari grinned, “You really don’t like doing these do you?”

“No, I don’t.  But it’s part of my job.”  

“Assigning little nit-picking D & C Rank Missions.  Doing paperwork.  That’s what staff is for…  The training of Ninja’s…?  That I take serious.”

“She’s sensitive, so please go easy on her?”

Naruto grinned and reached into his desk and pulled out a box of tissue and set it down on the desk.

“I got it covered!”  He said with a smirk.

Temari put her hand to her forehead, shook her head and chuckled.

Soon Hitomi walked in.

“You wanted to see me, Sensei?” She asked.

“Yes, sit down Hitomi.”  Naruto replied.  “Tell me, what do you think about your progress in Team 7?”

Hitomi winced and looked down.  “I’m not doing too well… am I…?”

Naruto and Temari looked at each other.

“Well… I can hear the depression in your voice…”  Naruto said calmly.  “I have a hunch you’re being too hard on yourself.”

“Huh?” Said Hitomi.

“Huh?” Said Temari.

“That’s right… And I’m gonna play this hunch…”  

“Hitomi, You got excellent grades during your medical training, and so far you’ve done as well as your able in TaiJutsu and NinJutsu.”

“You’re 13, and basically, _the runt of the litter_…”

Hitomi looked up at Naruto with a hurt look.

“Don’t you worry about that, _you’re still growing_…!  What’s more you’re at a time in your life when you’re due to make a giant leap in mental, physical and emotional maturity.”  

“It may take another month or two, or even a year, but it’ll happen!”

“When it does, your performance will improve and you’ll be able to pull your own weight on your team.”

“But Sensei, I’m holding them back…”  Hitomi whined on the verge of tears.

“No… You’re not…” Naruto shook his head.  “_I'm holding you back_...!”

*
To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 28, 2008)

*Chapter 29*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 29*


Naruto continued. “Like I just told Takahiro, you and he are the two weakest graduates of your class and that’s why I teamed you up with Temari and Obito…”

“Their job right now is to watch over the two of you until you’re up to speed.”

“Your job right now is to get the basic feel of Ninja missions until you’re ready for the bigger missions.”

Hitomi had tears running down her face. “Sensei… It’s just…I…I…”

Naruto and Temari looked at each other.

“It’s what?” Naruto asked with the calmest tone he could muster.

“Sensei… Everyone else is _so brave_…”

“…And you’re scared?”  Naruto offered her the box of tissue.  “That’s normal, Hitomi… We all get scared from time to time.”

“I…I get so scared… I can’t…”

“That you freeze up when all Hell’s breaking loose and you can’t even think?”

She looked at Naruto like he could see right into her soul.

“Let me tell you something about bravery, Hitomi… Bravery isn’t the absence of fear…  Bravery is being scared out of your wits and having _the guts and determination_ to face the challenge in spite of the danger.”

“The three bravest people I’ve ever known were just like that… One is my wife Sakura when she was your age… The other is the first Hinata Hyuga… and the third was a little 6-year old kid that I watched charge, _unarmed_, at two bad guys with Katana’s to save his Mom.”

“Sakura-Sensei…?”  She looked at Naruto.

“Yeah, and just so you know, it wasn’t your Mom who recommended you be assigned to a team, _it was Sakura_…  She tells me she sees potential in you.”

“Now, if it was just me, I’d hold you back for another year and then put you on a team… But Sakura said you need to be on a team _now_ and learning the things you can only learn when on a team…”

“And let me tell you one more thing… _I love my wife_… and I’m not gonna let anyone make a fool out of her… Certainly not you.”  Naruto grinned.

Temari and Hitomi gave Naruto a weird look.

“Okay, I’m allowed to make a fool out of her… But I’m the only one!”  He said with a big smile.

Temari giggled and Hitomi cracked a small laugh.

“Right now you don’t need bravery… You just need to find somewhere inside of you some guts, determination and a good, old fashioned dose of in-your-face stubbornness.”

“In fact Hitomi, that’s your assignment while you’re on this mission tomorrow.”

“You okay?”  Naruto asked.

“Yeah…” She said blotting up her tears with a tissue.

“Alright… Use my office as long as you need.  I’m gonna go get my lunch.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 28, 2008)

WHOO HOO!! look into that soul and creep people out! YEAH!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 29, 2008)

*Chapter 30*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Obito Uzumaki 


*Chapter 30*


Naruto walked into the house and sat down on the sofa and put his feet up.

A few minutes later Sakura walked up behind him and slid her arms around him and put her head against his.

?Hi Sweetie? How was your day??

?It was okay? How are you feeling??

?I?m feeling really good today??  She said as she kissed his cheek.

?That?s good? You sound happy??

?I am? I thought a lot about you today and about how lucky I am.?  She whispered in his ear.

Naruto smiled and motioned her to sit next to him on the sofa.  Sakura walked around put her arms back around his neck and curled up beside him, and they held each other for a few minutes.

?I had a talk with Takahiro and Hitomi today??  Naruto said.

?How did it go??

?I think I got through alright to Takahiro? I wonder if I did the right thing about Hitomi??

?What did you do??

?She seemed bummed out and depressed, so I played a hunch? Told her she was too hard on herself and would grow in the next few months?? 

?I also told her that you had selected her for medical training and that I wouldn?t let anyone make a fool out of you.?  Naruto said as he squeezed Sakura a little tighter and kissed her forehead.

Sakura gave out a small chuckle.  ?I think you did fine? Let?s give that a chance to sink in and see what happens.? 

About that time Obito walked through on his way out the door.

?Obito, where are you going?? 

?Oh, hi Dad? Well, Team 5 is doing night training and they said I could join them.?

?But you have a mission tomorrow morning? early!? Naruto exclaimed.

?I already slept 2 hours this evening? That?s enough??

?I don?t know son? I still say you need more than that.?

?I just wake up and stare at the ceiling??

Naruto scratched his head.

?Okay, son.  Be careful out there?!?

?I will? Bye Dad? Mom.?

?Love you, son!?  Sakura cooed as she snuggled up against Naruto.

Naruto kissed his wife on her forehead and whispered, ?Thanks for having him!?

?Junior is over at the Hyuga?s for the night, and we have the whole house to ourselves? Any ideas??

?I got a couple?? He grinned and kissed her on the lips.  ?So long as you don?t get too tired??

Sakura squeezed him tight and kissed him back. ?Can?t we just cuddle for a while?  Do some ?smoochin????

?Oh, yeah?!?


*To be continued?*

(By the way, I did some research... It IS established in the Manga that *sofa's* to sit on DO exist.  [Chapter 284, Page 2] I was a little concerned... ~ FLJ)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 29, 2008)

ewww... gross!!! 
second personality: dude.. that was sick.
third: THAT WAS GREAT!!!!!! GO NARUTO!! KISSS SAKURA!! i'm jealous..
forth: I'm imaging that to be me and gaara.. *sigh* how romantic!...
fifth: if you ask me, that was just plain pussy writin'. fuckin weird!
third: SHUT UP! IT WAS NOT WEIRD!! it was romantic!!
second: whatever..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 29, 2008)

*Chapter 31*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3 Leader) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x
Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 31*


“Hey guys, wake up!”  Konohamaru said to his rookies.

Asuma faked a groan, pretending to be asleep, he had been awake for the last 40-minutes under his blanket quietly watching Hinata Uzumaki sleep.

“C’mon Asuma… Up and at ‘em!”  Konohamaru kicked him.

“Okay… okay…” He said throwing his blanket back and faking grogginess.

Hinata sat up, yawned and stretched.  She was rubbing the sleep from here eyes when she noticed Asuma looking at her with a wide grin on his face.

“My, you’re extra cute this morning!”  He said.

Hinata quickly grabbed her blanket and pulled it to her chest, then checked herself to make sure an article of clothing hadn’t ‘misplaced’ itself during the night.

“O.J…” Asuma said to her and tapped his cheek with his index finger.

Hinata’s eyes widened and she slapped both her cheeks with both hands and said, “Ohmygawd!” 

“Huh…?”  Hinata Hyuga said groggily as she stirred from her blanket just in time to see Hinata Uzumaki grab her bag and scramble from her blanket and run off into the woods. 

“Awp! Morning O.J.!”  Kakashi said returning from the woods with the camp shovel and a roll of toilet paper.

“Morningsenseiexcuseme!” She said as she ran past him while holding her hands to her face.

“Hey, won’t you be needing this?” As he held up the shovel and toilet paper.

Asuma, Konohamaru and Hinata Hyuga looked at each other and started to snicker.

“What gives?”  Kakashi asked.

“It seems Sensei, that our ‘Wonder Girl’ has inherited her Daddy’s whiskers…!”  Konohamaru grinned.

“And she’s a little sensitive about it…”  Hinata Hyuga added.

“Ahh, she a good sport.”  Konohamaru replied.

“I’m serious, I think she looks kinda cute with ‘em.”  Asuma said.

“You’re weird.” Hinata replied as she slipped on her boots.

Asuma slipped on his boots, then grabbed Hinata’s and started off into the woods.

“Hey O.J., you okay?”  He called to her.  “I have your boots… Are you decent?”

“Yeah, I’m over here.”

“Here, you don’t need to be running barefoot out here.” Asuma said as he handed her a boot.

“Thanks! I'm glad there's only six of 'em!” She sighed as she grabbed his shoulder and balanced herself on the other foot while slipping it on.

“I’m sorry to give you such a hard time… I hope you’re not too mad at me.”

“I’m not mad at you. Or at least I’m not mad at you as long!”  She smirked as she held onto his shoulder while slipping on the other boot.

A minute later they walked into the campsite where Kakashi was looking over their bags of meal rations.  "Hey! We have Tater Tots!"

“Awp! O.J., I hope you don’t pluck those out…”

“Legend has it for every one that dies 10 more come to it’s funeral…!”  Kakashi grinned as she shook her head and made a face at him.

“Sensei!  You’re bad!” Quipped Hinata Hyuga.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 1, 2008)

*Chapter 32*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari x 
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 32*


?Morning everybody??  Naruto said to Team 7 as they walked into his office.

?Kiba and Temari said you guys did well in training yesterday afternoon.  Looks like maybe you guys are starting to get the feel of things.?

?Your mission is to go to escort a shipment of machine supplies to the Sand.  This mission is Top Secret of course?  And you will have the Sand Team with you from the Chuunin Exam.?

?And you?ll probably have the Grass Team for the first leg, too.?  Shikamaru added.

?Yes, and they aren?t part of your mission?? Naruto continued.  ?They?ll just be going the same direction you are at the same time...  Talk to them, be friendly, but they don?t know about your mission? Alright??

?Right, Sensei.?  They said.

?Hitomi?? Temari smiled.  ?You did very well with your extra training session, you have a good grasp of the physical basics and I think you?re well prepared for this mission.?

?Guts and stubbornness, Hitomi, guts and stubbornness??  Naruto added.  ?The training will take over when the time comes.?

?Now, once the shipment has been delivered, you are to proceed to the Sand Village and meet Team 3 and join their mission.?

?What mission are they on, Naruto??  Kiba asked.

?I?ll fill you in later, Kiba? Right now, it?s ?need to know? information and VERY Top Secret.?

?Okay, you?re dismissed.?

?So long, Dad.?  Obito said.

?See you when you get back, son? Be careful out there.?

After they left, Naruto informed Kiba.

?Yeah, Kakashi Sensei is with Team 3.  You?ll meet up with them and be at his disposal while he?s there.?

?Ah, VERY Top Secret?!  I gotcha!?  Kiba replied.

?Did they really do good yesterday?? Naruto asked.

?Yeah, they?re rough yet, but they can handle this.  And Hitomi can really handle her Kunai and Shuriken?  She?s better than she gives herself credit.?

?Anything you can do to boost her confidence will be great.?  Temari said.

?Yeah? Say did you guys feel the earth move last night??  Kiba asked.

?That?s what she said??  Shikamaru said still half-asleep.

Naruto and Kiba chuckled while Temari blushed and slapped Shikamaru in the head.

?Ow!?

?Too? much? in?for?ma?tion?!? Temari said through clinched teeth.

?Dude, I didn?t mean it like that?!?  Kiba said with a laugh.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 1, 2008)

WHOO WHO!!! go hinata! and go temari, slap shikamaru in the head!!


----------



## hello25 (Mar 1, 2008)

HaHa shikamaru's a pimp. so is naruto


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 1, 2008)

they rule over the girls, insult to me, but pretty funny!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 1, 2008)

> HaHa shikamaru's a pimp. so is naruto





> they rule over the girls, insult to me, but pretty funny!!




Nah, they're dedicated family men...  An inspiration to one and all...!

May their tribe increase...!

Thanks for the comments and bear with me... I'm getting the fight scenes ironed out, but it'll take me 6 to 10 more "chapters" to _get them there_.

Fortunately it takes 3-days to get the the Sand.


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 1, 2008)

yea.. family men. you know what that means. "oh my ceris isn't blue, it's tsk blue!" llok out.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 33*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 33*


“Looks like we have 3 wagons with 2 guys per wagon.” Kiba said.

“This isn’t tough work, but stay alert anyway… You never know when a ‘D-Rank’ mission can go to something hairy.  The Sand Ninja have also been assigned to us for this trip, and I’ll be in charge.”

“Hey!… Obito is it…?”

“Yeah… uh…”  Obito grasped for the Sand Ninja’s name.

“Kazuo…”

“Yeah, Kazuo!… Hey sorry about your puppet…”

“Dude, don’t sweat it…  It was a fair fight during the Chuunin Exam.”

“How did you guys do?”  Takahiro asked.

“We made it to the finals thanks to you guys… We fought another team after getting ourselves out of the trees and got their Heaven scroll, and then caught back up with you just in time to see you get eliminated!”  Kazuo explained.

“Dude, what were you thinking opening up a scroll?” The second Sand Ninja asked.

“Hey, we’ve got that settled… Just let it go…”  Obito answered.

“Yeah, he’s right, Chokichi…  Oh, I should introduce you guys to our guys since we’ll be working with each other… This is Chokichi and she’s Jin.”

“I’m Obito, this is Takahiro, she’s Hitomi our Medical Ninja and our Sensei there is Kiba.”

“And don’t forget Mikasa…!”  Kiba added.

“The dog…?  Cool!”

“Hey, guys… We’re getting ready to pull out!”  Kiba said.

Obito saw Hitomi struggling with her pack and walked over to her.

“Hitomi…”

She looked at him and said “Yes…?”

“Uhh…”

“_That look again…_”  She thought to herself.

“Ahem… Uh, Hitomi, let me carry that defibrillator thing my Mom wants us to test…  That 10 extra pounds is gonna be murder for you.”

“Thanks, but I really need to carry my own weight here.”

“No, Mom and Dad both told me to carry it for you…”

“I know… Until I get stronger…” She sighed.

“No, until they come up with a lighter model… Every team is having trouble with it… Not just you.”

“Okay, Obito… Thanks.”

She took off her pack, reached in and struggled with the heavy machine.

Obito took it in one hand and slipped it into his pack. 


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 2, 2008)

obito's a show off... >.< TOBI VIRUS!!  ... spread it. it rocks. and don't forget to add his partener in crome, DEIDARA!!   !! great story!! keep it giong@


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 34*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 34*


“Okay guys… Remember that the Grass guys are going to be tagging along until we reach the crossroads.” Kiba reminded both teams.  

“We’ll let the convoy go ahead a few yards and pretend not to be a part of it while they’re here.  Talk about anything you like, but Team 7 is on a training mission and the Sand Team is on their way home…  This mission is _Top Secret_.”

“Hi, howzit goin’?”  Kiba waved with a friendly voice.

“Hi! Mind if we tag along?” Asked the very attractive Grass Kunoichi who looked like she was 13 going on 21.

“Nah!  The more the merrier!  These Sand guys are doing the same thing.”

“I’m Youkako, and this is Taizo and Taro.”

“Hi.”

“Pleased to meetcha…”

“Likewise…”

After everyone introduced themselves, Youkako made a beeline for Obito.

“Hi!… Obito, right?”  She said with her sweetest voice and softest eyes she could muster.

“Yeah… That’s right!”

“I never got the chance to thank you for saving my life the other day…”

“Oh, yeah… The snake… I guess I didn’t recognize you…”

“Weeelll…” She chuckled. “I was _quite the mess_ from being inside that thing.”

“But you’re okay now?”

“Oh, sure!  We’re tough in my village!”  She said as she grabbed Obito by his arm.

“Oh, great!  _MORE competition_...!!!”  Hitomi thought to herself with a groan.

“Yeah, but we don’t cook a mean snake like you guys do, do we Taro?” Interrupted Taizo.

“_Hush Tazio!_” Youkako quipped.  

“Anyway Obito, I was hoping you’d let me show you my appreciation… Maybe buy you lunch at the crossroads.” She flirted as she snuggled up close as they walked.

“Well, I appreciate the thought, uh… Youkako?…  But I’m seeing someone right now and I don’t think she’d like that…”

Hitomi quietly whimpered to herself as her heart sank.

“She’s not here right now is she?  Who would know?”

“_What a tart!_” Jin from the Sand thought.

“I would.” Obito answered firmly.

“_That’s my teammate!_”  Grinned Takahiro as he whispered to Kazou and Chokichi who both nodded while enjoying the show in front of them.

“Look, I’m just trying to say ‘thanks’ for saving my life… _What are you?_… A ‘one woman man’…?”  Youkako said with an irritated tone.

“Hey, I’m sure you would have done the same for me or anyone else that was in a jam… And yeah… I guess I am a ‘one woman’ type.”

“OHHH…!  MEN…!” She snorted in frustration as she marched ahead of the group.

Takahiro looked at Kazou, gave a mischievous wink and they both ran up ahead to catch up with Youkako.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 2, 2008)

hahahaha!!! girl trouble, and boy trouble. sweet.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 35*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 35*


“_Your teammate rocks_!”  Jin said to Hitomi.  “Whenever you see the girl he’s dating, you tell her for me _she’s lucky_!”

Her words just made Hitomi gradually sank deeper into her depression.

“Yeah… Okay…” She replied.

“You okay?”

“Huh?… Yeah, I’m fine… Just not used to long hikes yet.” Hitomi lied trying to hide her real feelings.

“Shameless hussy like her would be better off training rather than flirting...” Jin griped. “That way she wouldn’t get swallowed by giant snakes and need to be rescued…!”

Mikasa could sense Hitomi was feeling down and ran to the back of the formation and came up behind her and nudged her bare thigh with his nose.

“Ahhh!” Hitomi yelped.  

“Oh, it’s you!  Hi doggy… You’re sweet…” She said as she reached down and scratched his ears.

By this time Takahiro and Kazou had caught up with Youkako.

“Hey, you can buy my lunch…!”  Grinned Takahiro.

“Forget buying him lunch, _I’ll buy YOU lunch_!”  Kazou said as he flashed his best smile.

Youkako glared at both guys and caught them staring at her well-developed cleavage through the half-open top that she had deliberately left down to seduce Obito.

“_No thanks_!”  She said coldly as she quickly yanked the zipper up and stormed ahead.

Her two teammates snickered at her behind her back.

“So how did you guys make out at the Chuunin Exams?” Chokichi asked.

“Well, we passed.  Same as you.”  Taro replied.

“Yeah… Maybe one of us will get to slug it out with you in the finals next month.”  Tazio added.

“Yeah… Maybe…!”  Chokichi replied with a tone of enthusiasm. 

Hitomi and Mikasa had fallen back in the formation and Kiba had stopped to pretend to clear a rock from his boot.

“Hitomi… You okay?”  He asked.

“Ohhh… Yeah Sensei… I’m fine.”  She said as she tried to put on a smile. 

“Yeah, right…  Look, I’m not gonna tell you who you can have a crush on and who you can’t… That’s none of my business.  But while you’re here I want you to keep your head in the game.  Alright?”

Hitomi nodded her head.

Kiba put his arm on her shoulder. 

“What were Naruto’s orders for you on this trip?  Do you remember?”

Hitomi thought for a minute.

“To find guts and determination… be stubborn…”

“That’s right…  You know, I fought Naruto in the Chuunin Exams 20 years ago.  He taught me firsthand what it means to be stubborn…”

Hitomi looked up at Kiba and said, “He did?”

Kiba chuckled. “Yeah, the ‘_hard way_’…” 

“We all thought he was nothing but a loser at the time… Every last one of us in our class… Even Sakura!”

“I hit him hard 3 or 4 times and thought he was down for the count.”

“That guy… _He just wouldn’t give up_!”  

“He beat me like a step-child and then a month later he cleaned Neji Hyuga’s plow!  _Nobody expected it_!”

“He had talent and skill, we didn’t know about the Kyuubi inside him, but it didn’t matter… It was his determination that won the day.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chapter 36*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 36*


Kiba was getting a little frustrated with Hitomi.  She was dead silent from his best ‘motivational message’ and couldn’t tell if he was getting through to her or not.

“Hitomi…?”

“Yes, Sensei?”

“I need to know if any of this is getting through to you… Do you understand?”

“Yes, Sensei… At least I guess I do…  I know I’m good at the Medical NinJutsu part… It’s just... I get to feeling so hopeless about the rest of it.”

“Everybody is telling me the rest will happen… That next year I’ll be completely different… I guess I just don’t want to wait until next year…”

“Well, that’s not a bad thing… There are things you can be doing now while you’re waiting.”  Kiba replied.

“Let’s stop here a minute, Hitomi.”

“You know, I’m not a psychologist or anything like that, but I can see you’re struggling with some kind of depression…”

“I don’t like to use profanity around women, but I’m your team leader and you’re my responsibility out here on the mission… So I’ll just say it…”

“I think a time comes when you have to look inside yourself, _grab your depression by the throat and bitch-slap the hell out of it_!”

Hitomi looked at Obito with wide eyes.

“_Then you fight your depression like you were fighting for your very life_!”

“And just because you fight it and win one day doesn’t mean you won’t have to _fight it again another day_, or another day after that.”

Kiba put his hand back on her shoulder.

“Am I making sense to you?” He asked while looking her in the eyes.

“Yeah…”

“Good!  Sometimes the fight isn’t out there… Sometimes it’s right up here…”  He said pointing to his head.

“_You think about that Hitomi_… You think about it hard _and you fight it_!”

“_Flip it the bird and get mean_…!  Alright?”

“Alright…” Hitomi winced.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 3, 2008)

hehehehe... go kiba! tell hitomi to flip the bird! EVERYONE likes to filp the bird!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2008)

*Chapter 37*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 37*


Team 7, the Sand Team and the Grass Team had stopped for lunch at the crossroads.  Everyone was quietly munching away and Mikasa was going from person to person mooching whatever he could.

Hitomi was off by herself thinking about everything Kiba, Naruto and Temari had said to her.

She looked over at Obito who was sitting with Takahiro and the Sand Team.

“Well, I guess that’s that…” She thought to herself.  “I don’t think chasing after this guy when he’s in a relationship with someone else is what everyone had in mind about being _stubborn_.”

“That part that Kiba Sensei said… ‘_Grab your depression by the throat_… _Fight for your life_…’ Yeah…!”

“Hi… Are you alright?”

“Oh, yeah… Kazou?”  She smiled.

“Yeah, that’s right.”

“I was just sitting here thinking… Trying to figure something out.”

“Anything I can do to help?”

Mikasa ran up and sat down next to Hitomi wagging his tail and she started to scratch his ears.

“No, it’s something I need to figure out for myself… Thanks anyway.  How’d you and Takahiro make out with… uh…”

“Youkako the Ice Queen…?!”  He chuckled.  “_We didn’t_.”

“Do mankind a favor and don’t ever become ‘high-maintenance’ like that chick!  Wow!”

Hitomi giggled.  “Yeah, she was pretty full of herself wasn’t she?”

“Hey, I think your Sensei’s dog likes you…”

“Yeah, he’s being somewhat of a pest… _But you’re a cute pest aren’t you_? _Yes you are_!” She cooed to the dog.

“Hey guys!  We’re pulling out!” Yelled the Grass Team.

“Yeah! See you in a month!  Have a nice trip!” Jin waved back.

“Okay guys, we’re pulling out, too.”  Kiba said.

“How are you doing Hitomi?”  Obito asked as they hit the trail.

“I’m doing fine, Obito… I’m doing fine.” She said with a smile. “And thanks again for carrying that defibrillator… That helps a lot.”

“Sure… uh, anytime…”  He said as he raised an eyebrow.

Meanwhile, the Grass Team made their way up the trail.

“I see you made it back… Have any trouble?”

“None at all, Sensei…” Youkako answered the man as he stepped out from behind a tree.

“Did you get the information?”

“Yes, Sensei… We did.”  Replied Tazio.  “And you’re not gonna like all of it.”

“Yeah, that kid of his is tough… _Maybe too tough_.”  Added Taro.

“Yes, BUT… He IS on his way right now to the Sand for several days, Kabuto-Sensei.”  Youkako said.

“Well then, that gives us an opportunity then, _doesn’t it_?”

“_Kukukuku_…”

*To be continued...*


ForkliftJoe's Comments:  Has anyone noticed how ol' 'Roach-a-magoo' and Roscoe P. Coletrane from the Dukes of Hazzard laugh alike...???  Just an observation...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2008)

*Chapter 38*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto Jr. x Ino x Tenten x Sakura
*
A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387*


*Chapter 38*


?Hey, Ino-Sama? Can you show me any more of Mom & Pop??

?Umm? Sure? How about this one??

Young Naruto started to snicker.

?What?s so funny??  Ino chuckled.

?Pop was so short, and loud??

?That he was? We thought he was such a dork then? But he really came into his own during this time.?

?Mom?s hair is so long.  _It?s pretty_??

?You think so???

?Yeah??

?Here Naruto, one more and then you need to come out??

?Ha!  What is he doing??

?That was at the very start of the Chuunin Exams? We were all getting nervous about being in the room with all these older, tougher Ninja?s and your Dad was shaking so bad that your Mom thought he was going to crack-up??

?She went over to him to try a calm him down when he just exploded??



> ?My name is Naruto Uzumaki! I won?t lose to you bastards!?
> 
> ?You got that?!?
> 
> ...



Both Young Naruto and Ino were laughing so hard they were crying.

?N?Naruto?  W?Why don?t you come out now???

?Okay? Ino-Sama??

Naruto took his hands off Ino?s head and they opened their eyes, looked at each other and then got a case of the giggles again.

?What is SO funny?????  Tenten asked as she started removing monitoring equipment.

?We were having a Naruto Sr. moment?? Ino replied laughing.

?So how did it go?? Asked Sakura as she walked in the door.

?Oh, he was the perfect gentleman, Sakura.  You can be very proud of him.? Ino smiled.

?Now Naruto?? Ino looked at him. ?You understand though, that not everyone is just going to let you walk around inside their mind??

?Yes, ma?am.?

?You did very good, and we?ll try again tomorrow? Okay??

?Okay, Ino-Sama.?

?And how do you feel, Ino??  Asked Sakura.

?I feel? Refreshed? _Strangely refreshed_.  He has a very gentle way inside another person?s mind.? Ino replied as she patted Naruto?s shoulder.

?I still want to go over the data before we let him try again?? Tenten interrupted.

?I agree? This is new territory and I think we need to take every precaution.? Sakura added.

?And thanks for doing this, Ino?? Sakura smiled. 

?You?re about the only one here that knows anything about this kind of Mental Jutsu??

?It was my pleasure...?

?Mom, can we go to Ichiraku?s??

?Sigh? Like father, like son, huh??  Ino smiled.

?Yeah!?  Sakura grinned with pride.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

wow that was very enjoyable.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2008)

go naruto... Jr. wow.. the little thing about the narusaku fics have spread. and i read the chapter before, damn that kabuto! he's too sneaky!!! and i hate it when oro and him talk like that! not cool. it's still a great work on the way to an excellent sucess. keep going!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> wow that was very enjoyable.





> go naruto... Jr. wow.. the little thing about the narusaku fics have spread. and i read the chapter before, damn that kabuto! he's too sneaky!!! and i hate it when oro and him talk like that! not cool. it's still a great work on the way to an excellent sucess. keep going!




Many thanks!

While trying to be creative, I'm also trying to avoid anything that sounds stupid.  (Pecan Pie being a Texas thing is a stretch... Do they even have pecans in Japan???)

I'm also trying to stay somewhat within 'established gimicks' (Naruto Jr. walking around in Ino's mind for instance... Then I remembered Sasuke did the same thing with Naruto.)

I have a wild, twisted-evil idea with Kabuto... It'll take several chapters to get there, but I think it'll be good.


ForkliftJoe


----------



## hello25 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice story!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 5, 2008)

nice story,waiting for the next chapter


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2008)

*Chapter 39*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3 Leader) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x
Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 39*


“Awp!  We’re going to turn here.”

“Huh?… Kakashi-Sensei, I thought we were going to the Sand Village?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked as she looked around.

“Sorry guys… This is part of the ‘Top Secret’ part of our mission… I couldn’t tell you until now.”  Kakashi winked.

“How far we gotta go?”  Asuma asked.

“I can’t tell you that either.”

“Hey guys…” Konohamaru interrupted. “This is part of being a shinobi.”  

“The reason your not told is so in case you’re ever captured you can’t tell an enemy anything.”

“We’ll be in the Sand Village in a couple of days.  Don’t worry.”  Kakashi reassured them.

“We’ve got at least 2 extra days on the trail…? What do we have to eat?” Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“I’m glad you asked!”  Replied Kakashi. “I picked up some sort of pre-cooked chicken meals before we left!”

Asuma, Konohamaru and both Hinata’s looked at each other in horror.

“Chicken… Sensei…?” Asked Asuma. 

“Ahhh, yes… They had a lot of it, _so I got extra_!”

“Extra…?”  Hinata Uzumaki groaned.

“Uh, if it’s the one I think it is Sensei, _there’s a reason for that_…”  Hinata Hyuga cringed.

“Did you bring enough toilet paper, Sensei?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Hey, now!  If you’re gonna complain you can go hungry!”

“Can we?  _Please_…?!”  Asuma replied.

“Awp!  Now it can’t be that bad… The guy in supply said it was quite good!”

“Yeah, he’d say that because he’s been trying to get rid of the slop for the last 5 months!”  Konohamaru said.

“Why don’t you rip one open and take a whiff, Sensei?” Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“Eeehhh, alright…” Kakashi sighed in frustration as he pulled one of the large foil packets from his pack.

“Uuwwaagh…!!!  What IS this stuff…?!”

“I tried to feed some to a stray cat and he wouldn’t touch it, Sensei!” Hinata Hyuga chuckled.

“This… looks…”

“Yeah, Sensei…?” Hinata Uzumaki snickered. 

“It…it _smells_ like…”

“Yeah, Sensei…?” Asuma chuckled.

“And they expect us to…”

“Yeah, Sensei…?”  Konohamaru turned to the others and grinned.

“Well, maybe we could try to…”

“Don’t even think it, Sensei… Not even Tsunade could cure that kind of diarrhea…!” Hinata Hyuga replied.

“I came prepared everybody!  I grabbed a couple of extra breakfast meals before we left.” Asuma said.

“Yeah? Which one?” Asked Hinata Uzumaki

“Cook-in-bag scrambled eggs with bacon bits!”

“Oooo! _I love those_!” She replied.

"Yeah, Hinata... I know!" Asuma thought to himself and smiled.

“Well, what do I do with these?  I got 5 packs of them!” Kakashi said.

“Whatever you do, don’t feed it to any bears!  _They’ll bring it all back_!” Joked Konohamaru.


*To be continued…*


"This chapter dedicated to all the guys who ever spent 10-days at Philmont Scout Ranch with way too many packages of Smashed Potatos and Chipped Beef... Just add water!" ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 6, 2008)

AHHAH! kakashi doesn't observe. good one. i bet he was too busy reading his pervert book. Good thing asuma brought extra. i wonder what the top secret thing is??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ...i wonder what the top secret thing is??



Uh, yeah... So do I...  And I'm the one writing it!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Actually, it has more to do with Kakashi being the Sixth Hokage and traveling incognito... especially when traveling to other countries.

SOP for world leaders and former world leaders...

Our rookie heroes don't know this, of course. 





ForkliftJoe


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2008)

*Chapter 40*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura


*Chapter 40*


“Hi, Honey…!”  Naruto said as he walked in the door.

“Hi… You hungry?”  Sakura asked as he stole a kiss from her.

“Yeah, a little… Sorry I’m late…”

“S’ok… I know you have a lot of teams out today.”

“Where’s High-Pockets?” Asked Naruto.

“He had a full day, too.  He’s already sound asleep.”

“So how did the evaluation go?”

“I need to talk to you about that… Honey, did you know that he has ‘Total Recall’ abilities…?”

“Toe… Tall… Re… Call…?”

“Arrrgghh!” Sakura growled in frustration.  

She was about to playfully smack Naruto in the head for his stupidity, but then sighed, put her arms around his neck and tenderly kissed him.

“I also owe you an apology…”  She said.

“What for?”  He asked as he put his hands around her waist.

“When I’ve been pregnant, you know how you’ve always put your head against my stomach and talked to the babies…?  I told you that was stupid and I made you stop…?”  Sakura explained as tears were starting to well up in her eyes.

“I was wrong…”

“Honey… Shhh… What happened?” Naruto said as he comforted his wife.

“He was doing a Mental Jutsu exercise with Ino and put his hand on her stomach and made contact with her baby…”

“Huh…?”

“Yeah… He said all he could hear were voices… And one of the clearest in the baby’s mind was Chouji’s…  He does the same thing with Ino…”

Naruto smiled, pulled his wife close and hugged her.

“I’m sorry I made you stop doing that…” She wept.

“Sakura…”  Naruto chuckled. “I love you.”

Sakura inhaled a shaky breath and said, “I love you, too.”

Naruto then looked her in the eye, blotted her tears and kissed her.

"Don't you worry, we got 6-months to make up for lost time...!" He grinned.

“Now, what’s this about ‘Total Recall’…?”

“Well, basically… He can recall any event in his own mind, or someone else’s…”

Naruto thought a minute then said, “Cool!…  An interrogation technique…!  We can sure use that!” 


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2008)

*Chapter 41*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 41*


Obito woke up.

“Anything wrong?” Kiba asked.

“No, Sensei… I always get up this time of night.” Obito answered in a whisper so as not to wake everyone else.

“In fact Sensei, why don’t you go ahead and get some sleep… I'll stand guard.”

“Obito, you’ve only had a couple of hours…”

“That’s all I’ve needed for several months.  Don’t ask me why… I don’t understand it myself.”

“Well, okay… Thanks!  I know I can sure use the extra rest!”

“Mikasa!… Hey Mikasa!”  Kiba whispered to his dog.

Mikasa had laid down next to Hitomi after she fell asleep and scrunched up beside her.  Now he was refusing to move and wagging his tail.

“Hehe… How do you like that.”  Kiba said.

“That’s some dog you got there, Sensei…” Obito remarked with sarcasm.

“You know, if that dog could bend and twist his front paw just right, he’d flip me the bird!”

Obito chuckled.

“Obito… What do you know about Hitomi?”

“She’s a nice girl… Mom thinks a lot of her…”

“Yeah?… Does she have any pets?”

Obito shook his head.  “Not that I know of, Sensei.”

“Okay, I’m goin’ to bed… Watch the fire…”

“Alright…”

Obito had the camp to himself as he made note of where everyone was and watched the fire’s embers put out a soft glow.

He glanced over to Hitomi and Mikasa, who started to wag his tail again, and grinned.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*Chapter 42*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 42*


?How far are we going today, Sensei??  Takahiro asked as he packed his bedroll.

?That depends on the guys with the wagons.?  Kiba answered.

?Hey, this ?Egg & Bacon Bit? breakfast isn?t half bad!? Jin said.

?Yeah? just add water!?  Hitomi smiled.

Soon the wagons pulled out and the 2 teams followed behind.

Mikasa was walking along with Hitomi and Kiba walked up beside her.

?I see you had a bedmate with you last night??

?Oh? Yes?? She giggled. ?I guess he?s sneaky? He kept me warm though!?

?Well, you know I?ve been raising and training these dogs to turn over to other Ninja?s? Do you think you might like to work with him??

?I guess? For how long??

?Permanent.?

?You mean? I?d get to keep him?  Kiba Sensei? I can?t take your dog??

?Why not?  He likes you and I think you like him? And we can train him to assist you in your field.?

?In fact, I think he?d be a great ?Search & Rescue? dog, if you wanted to go that route.?

?Wow? I?ve never had a dog? I? I?d like to think it?? Hitomi stammered.

?Sure, think it over? Just putting a bug in your ear!?  Kiba smiled.

A couple of hours later they came to a wide spot in the road and Mikasa started growling.

?Huh? What?s wrong fella?? Hitomi asked.

?EVERYONE LOOK SHARP!?  Kiba yelled.

Just then 2 pairs of hands came up out of the ground right in front of Hitomi and grabbed Jin and Chokichi by their ankles and pulled them both under the ground.

?EVERONE TAKE TO THE TREES!  NOW!? Kiba yelled.

?Crap!  Earth Jutsu!? Obito thought as all hell broke loose.

Hitomi froze while everyone else leapt for the safety of the trees.

Obito was yanking off his pack when another pair of hands reached up and grabbed Hitomi by her ankles and started to pull her under.

Hitomi screamed?


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*Chapter 43*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 43*


“HITOMI!” Obito screamed.

What happened next took place in a matter of seconds.

Mikasa lunged for the hands that had grabbed Hitomi and chomped down on the attacking Ninja’s wrist.

This bought Obito time to free Hitomi from the attacking Ninja who was now screaming in pain.

Holding Hitomi around her waist in one arm, Obito reached down and grabbed the attacking Ninja by his free wrist and pulled him straight out of the ground.

Then setting Hitomi aside, made a fist and hit the Ninja square in his face… _HARD_.

The force of Obito’s blow caused the attacking Ninja’s face to disintegrate and a _sickening snap_ was heard as his head was forced back.

Grabbing Hitomi and leaping for the safety of the trees, Obito remembered his mother’s training…



> Flashback:
> 
> “Hinata… Obito… You may run into Ninja’s who use Earth NinJutsu.  They have the ability to move around under the ground and they attack by pulling their opponents under the ground...”
> 
> ...



“_Remember… Don’t hold back_!”

Obito charged the spot where the two Sand Ninja's went under, reared back and hit the ground.

The resulting shock wave caused the ground for 80 yards in every direction to heave upwards ripping trees from the ground and causing his teammates to scramble for safety.

The shockwave then reached the 3 wagons, causing them to overturn and ripping one wagon in half.

Huge clods of dirt rose from the ground bringing the other 2 attacking Ninjas to the surface, who quickly scrambled back under the ground.

Before the dirt, dust, leaves and bird feathers had even settled, Obito was throwing the huge, heavy clods out of the way, trying to reach his fallen teammates.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*Chapter 44*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 44*


After what seemed a lifetime, Obito reached Jin and Chokichi.

?Obito?!  Hey Obito!  Don?t move them?!  I?m coming down!?

He looked over his shoulder.  It was Hitomi.

?Hitomi!  Get out of here?!? Obito?s voice boomed.  ?This isn?t safe!  The whole thing could cave in on top of us?? 

?I can?t let you move them!  If they?re hurt bad enough, you could kill them!?

?Ow!? Hitomi yelped.

?Hey! You?re hurt!?

?Feels like it?s my ankle where that guy grabbed me?  Jin?! Are you okay??

Jin was scratched up and unconscious, but was still breathing.

Next, Hitomi checked on Chokichi.

?Chokichi?! Hey, Chokichi!? Oh God, he?s not breathing??

She quickly checked his neck for a pulse and to make sure his neck wasn?t broken.

Next Hitomi tilted his head back and put her mouth over his and breathed hard as she could.

?Hitomi? What can I?? Obito asked.

?Hush?!? She interrupted him as she ripped his shirt open and put her ear to his chest.

?Obito!  We?ve got to get him outta here!?

She pulled a scroll out of her fanny pack, bit her thumb and said, ?Summoning Jutsu!? and a rescue litter appeared.

She then breathed into his mouth a couple more times, then said, ?Obito, help me get him into the litter? Be careful of his back and neck??

?Okay??  Obito moved Chokichi as gently as he could in the confined space while Kiba, Takahiro and Kazuo lowered a rope.

Obito tied the rope to the litter while Hitomi strapped him in.

?Okay, take him up easy?? Hitomi instructed. ?Obito, bite your thumb and use my scroll to summon another litter.

Next, she turned again to Jin who was still unconscious and checked her for injuries.

?I think she?s just in shock?  Help me put her in the litter.?

Soon they had Jin on her way up.

?Obito, I need to get up there??

?You got it!? He grabbed her in his arms and leaped.

Once they were clear, Hitomi started to work on Chokichi.  Kiba and Takahiro were already doing CPR and she checked him quickly for other injuries.

?You guys keep doing CPR? Obito, Kazuo? Put a blanket on Jin and raise her legs? Keep her warm.?

?Owww!? Hitomi yelped as she twisted her foot again.

?Hitomi, treat you own foot before you make it worse?!?

?No time, Sensei??

?_Treat your foot Hitomi_? That?s an order!?

She quickly molded her chakra and healed the sprained muscles in her foot and ankle, then turned her attention to Chokichi.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2008)

COOL! life thretening situation. AND OBITO HAS BRUTE STRENGTH LIKE SAKURA!!! be careful... look oou for his tantrums... only evil and bad news awaits.... And so cool! i hate thoseninjas that tried to pull everyoine under the ground, bastards.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chapter 45*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 45*


“Let me take a look at him…” Hitomi said as she started to check Chokichi’s vitals.

“He’s breathing on his own… He has a couple of broken ribs, maybe three…” 

“I think… He’s got a collapsed lung…”

“Ahhh! I wish Hinata were here…” Hitomi yelled in frustration. “She could see inside him!” 

“You’re doing fine Hitomi…” Kiba said calmly.  “You just tell us what you need.”

She put her ear to his chest and listened.

“Obito…”

“Yeah…”

“I need that defibrillator…”

“Right!… It’s in my pack… _Where is it_?”

Obito looked around but his pack was gone.

“_Where is it_?” He growled to himself.

“It’s over there!”  Kazuo yelled.  “_I got it_!”

Kazuo ran over to the pack and grabbed it thinking it weighed only 15 or 20 pounds.

“Aaggghh!  Dude!  What do you have in this thing…?  _It weighs a ton_!”

Obito grabbed the pack and unzipped the top and pulled out the defibrillator and sat it down next to Hitomi.  She pulled out the adhesive paddles, placed them on Chokichi and turned it on.

“Now I can monitor his heart…” She said as she scanned his chest with chakra. 

“Okay, I need someone to lift him up…”

“I got it…” said Takahiro.

 “Right here… Gently… Just enough to get my hand in…  Gotta set these ribs…  C'mon... _There_!”

Hitomi took a breath, and then another.

“Okay… I need someone to breathe into him...”

“I got that…” Kiba said.

“Time it when he inhales, Sensei… Deliberate, but steady…  Good… A little harder…”

Hitomi was sweating and forcing her chakra out both of her hands while watching Chokichi’s chest rise and listening to the defibrillator.

Obito had pulled out a washcloth and poured water on it.

“Hitomi… Here…” He said softly as he touched her shoulder and wiped her brow and blotted her face.

“Thanks… Once more Sensei… Yeah… Just like that…”

Hitomi checked Chokichi’s chest and vitals one again.  She was turning pale and breathing hard.

Suddenly she crawled away, coughed and threw up. 

“You okay…?” Obito asked as he rubbed her back and wiped her face with the wet cloth.

“Gross…” She said. “Yeah, I’m fine…”

“Thanks, Obito…” She said as she took the wet cloth from him and wiped her mouth.

“Can you get me another one of these?” She asked as she breathed through the wet cloth.

“Sure…” He said as he reached into his pack.

Mikasa came over and laid down near her and looked at her with a concerned look.  Hitomi smiled at him and the dog started wagging his tail.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chapter 46*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 46*


?Here?s the other washcloth?? Obito said as he handed it to her and started to rub her back again.

?That feels good? Can you work my neck??? She asked as she pressed her face into the wet cloth.

?Yeah? Right here??

?Yeah?? She replied as she rolled her head side-to-side.

?Hitomi??  Kiba said. ?He?s breathing easier and his color?s getting better.?

?Good? How?s Jin looking??

?She?s starting to stir around?? Kiba answered.

?That?s good? Somebody stay right there with her? Don?t let her move around too much??

?I?ve got her?!?  Kazuo said.

?Thanks Obito?? Hitomi said as she turned around to check on Chokichi.

She started to put her hands on his chest and hesitated when she saw they were trembling. 

?S?ok Hitomi?? Kiba said. ?You?re doing great? Take a breath and do what you gotta do??

Takahiro wanted to say something stupid, but figured to save it for later. Instead he just winked and whispered, ?Nice job?!?

She smiled and said, ?Thanks?!? Then she closed her eyes, concentrated her chakra to her hands and placed them on Chokichi?s chest.

?I think I?ve closed the tear in his lung? Sensei, breathe into him one more time?? 

?Okay?? Kiba replied.

?Easy? Yeah? I think that?s got it??  Hitomi said as she listened to the defibrillator.

She started to relax as she watched Chokichi breathe easier and his heart rhythm came back to normal.

?Let?s just watch them both for a while now?? She said as she crawled back and sat next to Mikasa.

Obito poured water into a fresh washcloth for her and wrung it out.

She held her knees to her chest and started to stroke Mikasa?s fur as she looked over the carnage and thought of what had happened in the last 40-minutes.

It had been Hitomi?s ?baptism of fire? and she started to shake, and then sob uncontrollably.

?Here, you guys watch them.? Kiba said as he grinned, took the wet cloth from Obito and walked over to her.

Kiba sat down next to her, handed her the washcloth and put his hand on the back of her neck.

?I?m sorry? to come apart like this?? She sobbed.

?Nothing to be sorry about? I just watched a very brave rookie Kunoichi risk her life, and then bust her butt to save two lives??  

?Nothing to be sorry about at all??

Hitomi was still sobbing and hiccupping.  


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 8, 2008)

awwww!!! go hitomi! save those lives! you are a good kunoichi!! and you know so good medical ninjutsu!!! i just love this, keep going!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awwww!!! go hitomi! save those lives! you are a good kunoichi!! and you know so good medical ninjutsu!!! i just love this, keep going!!



I used to watch 'MASH' and 'Emergency!' all the time...

'Emergency!' was great... In it's own 1970's 'G-Rating' kind of way...


ForkliftJoe


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chapter 47*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 47*


“Hitomi… You okay?” Obito asked. 

“Would you like an energy bar?  Something to drink?” As he rummaged through his pack.

“The energy bar would be good for you right now…” Kiba suggested.

“I like the apple…” She replied still trembling and wiping tears from her face.

“Ah, great minds think alike!” Obito said. “Here you go!”

“You have a blanket in there, Obito?” Kiba asked as Hitomi tore open the wrapper and took a bite.

“I’m not cold, guys… Thanks…” She said as she chewed.

“No, but you’re in shock and you’ve used up a lot of chakra.” Kiba replied.  

“Right now I want you to rest up and take care of yourself… We might not be out of the woods yet.”

“I have a light jacket…” Obito offered.  “And here’s a bottle of water.”

“That’s good, let’s have it.” Kiba said as he took the jacket, unrolled it and draped it across Hitomi’s shoulders.

Hitomi rolled her eyes and shook her head as she took a sip from the bottle Obito opened for her.

She then gave a small chuckle and said, “If I’d known you guys would be this sweet to me I would have barfed in front of you a long time ago.”

Obito and Kiba looked at each other and laughed.

After a few minutes, Hitomi started to feel better and her trembling subsided.

Soon, Dublin the wagon master walked up.  

“Pardon my interruption, Sensei…”

“Yes…?” Kiba replied.

“I have a man injured and…”

“Bad?  My Medical Ninja is at her limit right now…”

“No… I’m fine, Sensei…” Hitomi said with her voice still shaky. “It’s my responsibility…”

“And your safety and well-being is MY responsibility, Hitomi.” Kiba said looking her in the eyes.

“It’s just a broken leg, Sensei… It’s not life-threatening and he’ll keep if I can just get him something for the pain.”

“I just need a few more minutes, Sensei…”

Hitomi then looked at Dublin and said, “I’ll be over there just as…” She hesitated, then with a newfound sense of confidence and pride in her voice said, “…Just as soon as I check on _my patients_.”

Dublin and Kiba looked at each other, then Dublin winked and replied, “Yes, ma’am!”


*To be continued…*


ForkliftJoe's Notes:  I couldn't find a good Japanese name for a wagon master (or a truck driver) so I went with Dublin.  Dublin is the name of a small town here in Texas where they bottle Dr. Pepper.  

Dublin was a term used in the old horse & buggy days when Indians would attack the Cowboys and the wagon train would "Double In"

...or at least that's the story.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chapter 48*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387


*Chapter 48*


Hitomi molded some chakra and finished treating her ankle, then she and Kiba got up and checked on Jin and Chokichi.  

Jin was awake and alert, and Chokichi was stable.

Next they walked over to the wagons.  Dublin and Kiba checked the  condition of the shipment while Hitomi treated the other man’s broken leg.

A couple of Dublin’s men tried to get fresh with Hitomi.

“Hey, _you’re cute_!” One said.

“Yeah!  _You can fix my leg anytime_!” Said another.

“Hey! I’m working here!  I’m a professional ya’ know!”  Hitomi yelled at them.

“Hey!  Show some respect!” Dublin yelled at his men,  “_Don’t you bums know how to treat a lady_?!”

“Dublin, we’re not going any further today.” Kiba said.  

“Make camp and start on repairs.  I’ll get a message off to Konoha and let them know what happened… See if we can get another wagon dispatched to replace the one we lost.”

Hitomi finished, then she and Kiba made their way back to the others.

“Obito…” Kiba motioned as he looked over the Ninja Obito had killed. 

“I think we can catch those two guys.  They can’t travel very far or very fast under the ground… Are you up to it?”

“Hehe… _Lead on Sensei_...!”

“Hitomi, do what I told you, take care of yourself and watch your patients.”

“Takahiro, you’re in charge… Make camp and stay close to the busted up ground here… We won’t be gone long and everyone should be safe until we get back… Mikasa should alert you if anybody tries anything.”

“Yes, Sensei… Anything else?  Takahiro replied.

“Yeah, watch Hitomi…. If she needs something, see that she gets it.  And one more thing… You and Kazuo dump the dead guy in the hole over there and throw some dirt on him before he starts stinking up the place.”

“You got it, Sensei!”

“Obito, let’s go!”  Kiba said as he took to the trees.

“Sensei, they got a good 90-minute head start… Are you sure we can catch them?”  Obito asked.

“Pretty sure…”

“Can you track them while they’re underground?”

“This one I can!”  Kiba replied with a devious grin.  “I’m tracking his scat!”

“Say what?”

“Old hunters method, Obito… You see, you hit the ground so hard back there that this guy crapped his pants… _and crapped ‘em big time_!”  Kiba chuckled.

“I can track him until doomsday, or until he cleans himself up…”

“Sensei… That IS disgusting…”  Obito replied.

“You’re right, but it works!” Kiba chuckled.

“One more thing… You saw that guy’s forehead protector…?”

“Yeah, Sensei… A Grass Ninja…’

“Active Duty Grass Ninja… But he’s not Grass…” Kiba explained. 

“_I think he’s Sound_…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 8, 2008)

ooooooo..... a sound ninja! and hitomi is being called cute  by GUYS!! not old ladies who pinch your check and kiss you with disgusting lips. ew. that was such a good story!! i want to hear more!!!


----------



## -18 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good story


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Chapter 49*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 49*


?What do you mean he?s Sound??  Obito asked.

?This nose of mine can tell what?s in a guy?s diet?? Replied Kiba.

?He eats a lot of corn and they don?t have corn in the Grass? They do have a lot of corn over in the Sound?  _That?s what I mean_?!?

?There?s something fishy there??  Kiba said to himself.

?Obito? I don?t mind you killing that guy back there? You did just fine? But we need to take one of these guys alive so we can grill him? You hear me??

?Yes, Sensei, I do!? Obito replied.

?These guys are too dangerous, so these are my orders? I?ll take my guy alive? _You kill yours_? And I don?t care how you do it? Understand??

?Yes, Sensei?? Obito replied.

?You okay with that?? Kiba asked as he looked over his shoulder.

?Yes I am?!? Obito said assertively.

?Alright, we?re getting close? They?re still underground and we?re gonna try and sneak up on ?em? When I tell you, you hit the ground just like you did before?  Got it??

?Yes, Sensei? _Just say when_!?  Obito replied.

?Sudden thought, Sensei? Any chance they?re leading us into an ambush??

Kiba inhaled. 

?Good thinking? But, no? There?s only two of ?em?  Get ready??

They went treetop to treetop a few more yards and Kiba backed off to give Obito more room.

?Right in front of you? NOW OBITO!?

Obito leaped down from the trees and hit the ground with his fist as hard as he could.  

Once again, the shock wave made the ground heave and ripped the trees lose for 80-plus yards in every direction, and forcing the enemy Ninja to the surface.

?Aahhhhggh!  How did they find us?!?  One yelled to the other.

?Never mind how?!  _Kill them_!? Yelled the other.

Kiba leaped down and charged toward the enemy Ninja with kunai in hand.

?There they are Obito?! You take the one on the right?!?

Just then Kiba saw the enemy Ninja on the right throw 3 kunai at Obito and strike him in the head, killing him instantly.

?OBITO?!!!? Kiba screamed.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Chapter 50*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 50*


“OBITO…!”  Kiba screamed as he ran toward the fallen rookie.

“Nice GenJutsu…” 

“Look at them.  The Jounin is rolling on the ground in a blind panic over the loss of the Genin, and the Genin is just standing there with a stupid look on his face.”

“Yeah, I’ll finish them off…”

Obito, stood stunned for a moment as he watched Kiba thrashing about in the dirt, then watched as the enemy Ninja on the left hurled 2 kunai, one toward Kiba and one toward him.

Obito then pulled 3 kunai of his own and threw them in quick succession, one deflecting the enemy kunai that was meant for Kiba, the second one at the kunai meant for himself. 

His third one went all the way through the skull of the enemy Ninja on the left and he hit the ground dead.

Obito then ran up and grabbed the last remaining enemy Ninja by the hand and squeezed hard.

“AAAAAAHHHHGGGHHHH….!!!!”  He screamed in agony as he felt the bones in his hand break and shatter.

“I oughta rip your arm off and shove it down your throat!” Obito boomed.

“Huh..?!  Wha,,,?!” Kiba stammered as he came out of the GenJutsu.  He was soaked with sweat and disoriented.

The enemy Ninja was on his knees, also soaked with sweat, and in extreme pain.

“My orders are to take you alive… They don’t say in one piece… _Why did you attack us_?!”  Obito yelled, his voice booming into the Ninja’s face.

“You go to Hell!” He replied.

“You first!” Obito grinned as he squeezed a little harder.

“AAAHHUUGGHHH….!

Just then, Obito heard a faint pop inside the Ninja’s mouth.

“GAAAKKKK…!!”

The enemy Ninja started thrashing and convulsing as Obito held his hand.

“What the…?!”

The Ninja’s eyes rolled back and his body went limp.

Obito guided the body to the ground and felt for a pulse.  The third Ninja was dead.

“What happened?!” Kiba said sitting on the ground, soaked with his own sweat.

“That’s what I’d like to know…” Obito said as he walked toward Kiba. 

“Sensei… Are you alright?”

“Obito…? _You’re alive_?!”

“It was GenJutsu, Sensei…”

“I’m sorry, I tried to take the last one alive… Something happened… I don’t know what…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 9, 2008)

dun dun dun!!! what happen!!!! must know!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Life Imitates Art...?*

*Wow...!  I didn't know this when I was writing Hitomi's bit this week, and it covers some stuff I was going to write later.*

Far out...!

ForkliftJoe

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Medic Stationed in Afghanistan Becomes 2nd Woman to Be Awarded Silver Star*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Medic to Be Awarded Silver Star
Sunday , March 09, 2008 - The Associated Press

CAMP SALERNO, Afghanistan —

*A 19-year-old medic from Texas will become the first woman in Afghanistan and only the second female soldier since World War II to receive the Silver Star, the nation's third-highest medal for valor.*

Army Spc. Monica Lin Brown saved the lives of fellow soldiers after a roadside bomb tore through a convoy of Humvees in the eastern Paktia province in April 2007, the military said.

After the explosion, which wounded five soldiers in her unit, Brown ran through insurgent gunfire and used her body to shield wounded comrades as mortars fell less than 100 yards away, the military said.

"I did not really think about anything except for getting the guys to a safer location and getting them taken care of and getting them out of there," Brown told The Associated Press on Saturday at a U.S. base in the eastern province of Khost.

Brown, of Lake Jackson, Texas, is scheduled to receive the Silver Star later this month. She was part of a four-vehicle convoy patrolling near Jani Kheil in the eastern province of Paktia on April 25, 2007, when a bomb struck one of the Humvees.

"We stopped the convoy. I opened up my door and grabbed my aid bag," Brown said.

She started running toward the burning vehicle as insurgents opened fire. All five wounded soldiers had scrambled out.

"I assessed the patients to see how bad they were. We tried to move them to a safer location because we were still receiving incoming fire," Brown said.

Pentagon policy prohibits women from serving in front-line combat roles — in the infantry, armor or artillery, for example. But the nature of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, with no real front lines, has seen women soldiers take part in close-quarters combat more than previous conflicts.

Four Army nurses in World War II were the first women to receive the Silver Star, though three nurses serving in World War I were awarded the medal posthumously last year, according to the Army's Web site.

Brown, of the 4th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, said ammunition going off inside the burning Humvee was sending shrapnel in all directions. She said they were sitting in a dangerous spot.

"So we dragged them for 100 or 200 meters, got them away from the Humvee a little bit," she said. *"I was in a kind of a robot-mode, did not think about much but getting the guys taken care of."*

For Brown, who knew all five wounded soldiers, it became a race to get them all to a safer location. Eventually, they moved the wounded some 500 yards away and treated them on site before putting them on a helicopter for evacuation.

*"I did not really have time to be scared," Brown said. "Running back to the vehicle, I was nervous (since) I did not know how badly the guys were injured. That was scary."*

*The military said Brown's "bravery, unselfish actions and medical aid rendered under fire saved the lives of her comrades and represents the finest traditions of heroism in combat."*

Sgt. Leigh Ann Hester, of Nashville, Tenn., received the Silver Star in 2005 for gallantry during an insurgent ambush on a convoy in Iraq. Two men from her unit, the 617th Military Police Company of Richmond, Ky., also received the Silver Star for their roles in the same action.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 9, 2008)

uh.... huh?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> uh.... huh?




When I wrote the part with Hitomi and writing her where she was unsure of herself, and then to have her climbing down into a hole surrounded by boulder-size clods of dirt to treat two wounded people with no regard to her safety... 

Well, I had to wonder if I was being realistic or if I was being too "hollywood" about it.

Needless to say, _I now feel vindicated_...

Anyway, lots more to come!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Chapter 51*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 51*


Kiba was shaking from the effects of the GenJutsu.

“H…How did you…?”

Obito arched his eyebrows, shrugged his shoulders and said, “Nobody’s GenJutsu seem to get to me…”

“Hehe… Be glad they don’t…”

“You gonna be alright, Sensei?”

“Yeah…” He said with a cough.

“Tell me what happened…”

“Well, the guy you were going after threw kunai at us, I deflected them and threw a kunai back at him and he’s dead.”

“The other one I grabbed by his hand and broke it to keep him from forming any seals.  We had a few words, I squeezed a little harder, then I heard something break in his mouth… Next thing I knew he was dead, too.”

“Poison, most likely… Who were they and what were they up to?” Kiba said out loud.

“Not the shipment…?” Obito asked.

“No… there’s nothing special about it.” Kiba said while breathing heavy.

“Besides, why would he kill himself with a suicide capsule over a theft…?  Doesn’t make any sense… The only way you’d do that… Is to make information of your real objective die with you.”

“I tried to take him alive, Sensei…”

“I believe you… Obito… These guys are pros… They didn’t expect a Genin to take ‘em… You surprised them… Just know once you’re reputation gets around…  You’re victories won’t come so easy…”

“Yeah… I know…”

“Ahhhgh…!  Help me up… I need to get over there…”  Kiba said.

Obito helped him to his feet and they went over to the Ninja that had died by poison.  Kiba knelt down and looked him over.

“Obito, whenever you examine a dead Ninja, be careful of booby traps… Exploding tags, poison needles, that sort of thing…”

Kiba looked inside the dead Ninja’s mouth.

“Wow… Poison in a hollowed out molar… _This guy was dedicated_.”

“That was some fast acting stuff, Sensei.”

“I bet it was…” Kiba said while gently lifting up the dead ninja’s shirt with a kunai.

“No exploding tags… That’s good…”

Kiba ripped open the dead Ninja’s shirt then pulled out his fighting knife and sliced into the Ninja’s stomach, pried open the wound with the knife and took a breath.

“Yeah… they’ve been eating a lot of corn… _These guys are from the Sound_.”

“Sensei… Dude… You’re gonna make me throw up…” Obito winced.

“Hehe… Let’s check the other one and head back.”

They walked over to the Ninja Obito had killed with a kunai to the head and Kiba said, “Nice job!  All the way though his skull!”

Kiba checked the body for booby traps, then examined it for clues.

“Alright Obito, let’s go..”

“What do we do with the bodies?”

“Well, we don’t want their friends to know what happened to them, _or know that we did it_… So we’ll let the wildlife have ‘em…” 

With that Kiba pulled out two kunai with exploding tags and threw them at each body.

“Chow time guys!” Kiba said as the tags went off and ripped the Ninja’s bodies into pieces.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 9, 2008)

whoa... blood and gore!!! and i get it now, thanks for explaining!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa... blood and gore!!!...



Not any worse than ol' Zetsu chowing down on the guy Naruto killed in Chapter 261 (page 11)  

Mr. K had our heroes leave the dead behind for the buzzards, too!

Ah, life on the food chain...!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 9, 2008)

yes, life of the food chain.. so nice!!


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 9, 2008)

Love it, Naruto a dad, thats great man!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Chapter 52*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 52*


“NO!” Hitomi thought as she held her breath… She could feel herself being crushed by the earth… Then, she awoke with a start.

“Hitomi… It’s me…” Whispered Obito as he held his hand over her mouth.  “You okay?  You were having a nightmare…”

“Ohhh…” She groaned as she sat up.  Mikasa was laying right beside her wagging his tail.

“I’m sorry…” She whispered.  “Did I wake anybody else up?”

“No, it looks quiet… Why don’t you go back to sleep?”

She thought for a minute then said, “No, I need to get up for a while…”

She grabbed one of her blankets, wrapped herself up and slipped on the slippers she had with her.  She got up and Mikasa lazily rolled over onto the blanket she had been sleeping on and savored her body heat.

She snickered at the dog’s antics and flopped the end of the blanket over him and Mikasa let out a huge sigh. 

Even wrapped in the blanket Hitomi felt chilled. She looked at Obito wearing a T-shirt and the light jacket he had given her earlier.

“It’s freezing out here…” She whispered to him. “Aren’t you cold?”

Obito shook his head, smiled and said, “No…”

Hitomi walked as quietly as she could and checked on Jin and Chokichi.  They were sleeping peacefully and Hitomi left them alone.

She looked up at the stars and thought about what had happened during the day and about the dream she’d just had…



> Hitomi’s Flashback:
> 
> Naruto: “You’re still growing…! What’s more you’re at a time in your life when you’re due to make a giant leap in mental, physical and emotional maturity. It may take another month or two, or even a year, but it’ll happen!”
> 
> ...



She gently bit her lower lip and sighed, “Yeah… Thanks, Kiba-Sensei... Dad... Naruto-Sensei...”

She then walked quietly back to where Obito was sitting with his back against a fallen log in front of the glowing fire of coals.

“You alright?” Obito whispered.

“Yeah, I’m fine…” She whispered back as she knelt down beside him.

“Obito, can we talk?”

“Sure…!” Obito whispered.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 10, 2008)

o. owhats going to happen??? will she tell obito that she LOOOOOVVVVVVEEESSSSSSSS him!! i want to know!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 10, 2008)

What Val Kilmer in 'Tombstone' called an 'enchanting moment' or two coming up.

heh, heh, heh, heh.

(A very long scene, so bear with me... I work for a living, y'know... Also, I may have to split it up between 2 or 3 chapters)  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 10, 2008)

*Chapter 53 - Hitomi & Obito Clear The Air!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 53  --  "Hitomi & Obito Clear The Air! - Part One"*


“Here, Hitomi… Go ahead grab a chunk of log and sit next to me if you're cold.”  Obito grinned.

“Uhh, okay… You sure the girl you’re seeing won’t mind…?”

“Nah, I hope not anyway!  Even if she does, we’re teammates, right?  …And I also promised your Mom & Dad I’d watch out for you.”

“I bet you… Hey… You’re warm!…  I bet you wouldn’t let Takahiro sit next to you like this…” She whispered as she cuddled up next to Obito.  

“Hehe… He’s not my type… I’d let Mikasa sit next to me before I’d let him…!”

Hitomi snickered.

“You want something to drink?  I got some apple juice…” He said as he rummaged through his pack.

“Yeah, that sounds good… Do you have enough?”

“Sure…” He said as he held open his pack open for her to see inside.

“Obito…!” She whispered. “How much do you have in…? That pack must weigh a ton!”

Obito picked it up and held it. “…About 80 pounds.”

“And you carry my defibrillator and the rest of the stuff… Obito, _that’s over 100 pounds_...!”

“Feels light to me…” Obito replied as he opened the bottle and handed it to her.

“Thanks…” She said. “Oh! _That tastes good_.”

“You like it?” He asked as he opened himself a bottle.

“Mm-mmm.” She whispered as she savored a second sip.

“If you don’t mind my asking, just how much can you lift?”

“You know those big boulders on the practice field…?”

“Yeah…?”

“I was out there with Team 5 the night before we left doing some extra training… We got carried away, and I picked one of those up and tossed it about 60 feet…”

“Th… Those must weigh…?”  Hitomi gasped.

“About 3 tons…” Obito said sheepishly.

“Oh… my…”

“Shhh… You’ll wake everybody up!” He whispered to her.  “Besides I’d rather everybody didn’t know…”  

“Why not…?”

“When the thing hit the ground it caused a jolt big enough to break some dishes and windows… I know several people were asking if anybody felt an earthquake during the night…!”

Hitomi covered her mouth and giggled.  “So the Hokage’s Kid has a mischievous streak after all…”

Obito grinned.

Then Hitomi and Obito each took another sip from their bottles.

Hitomi took a breath and said, “Obito, I never got a chance to thank you for all you did today... You saved my life… You saved Jin and Chokichi’s, too.”

“I had help.  Mikasa over there got to you first…  Besides, you’re the one who was incredible today… Still can’t get over the way you climbed into that pit!  I know my Mom would be proud of you…  Your Mom too…!”

“Obito…  I froze when I saw Jin and Chokichi got pulled under…” She whispered.  “That’s what my nightmare was about… How do guys like you do it…?!” 

Obito thought for a moment. 

“I’m not sure how to… How to answer that… I’m not sure I’m qualified to answer that for anyone besides me…” He said looking Hitomi in the eyes.

“What do you mean ‘your not qualified’...?”  She asked with a puzzled look.

“Well… I’m tougher to hurt… You know…?”  

“I mean I... I know I’m not 100 percent indestructible... _And I know there are some guys out there that could kill me_... But I also know that I don’t have to worry about getting hurt as bad as anybody else…”

“So you’re never afraid…?” Hitomi asked.

“My biggest fear is not being able to help or save those who are important to me…”

Hitomi winced at his answer.

“That’s something my Dad taught me… ‘Do what protects the people’… And he’s got the whole village to think about…”

Hitomi thought for a moment, then whispered, “Obito… You really enjoy being a Hokage’s Kid, don’t you?”

“Yeah…!” He smiled.

“…To answer your question… You say you froze… Hitomi, everybody freezes every now and then… Some of the best freeze, so it’s not just you.”

“On top of that, it was a _sneak attack_…!  Jin and Chokichi were caught completely off guard…”

“And, you pulled yourself together when the chips were down and did your job…!  If it hadn’t been for you today, all my efforts would have just been a... a body recovery…”

“Yeah…” She replied somberly.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 10, 2008)

*Chapter 54 - Hitomi & Obito Clear The Air - Con't*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 54 -- "Hitomi & Obito Clear The Air! - Part Two"*


Hitomi took another sip, thought for a minute and took another deep breath.

?Obito? Can I? Can I ask you something else???

?Sure??

?There are times when you? Well, when we?ve looked at each other and you?ve had this strange look on you?re face? For a while, I thought you just didn?t like me for some reason? But I think I know you well enough now to know that?s not it??

?Ah? Oh, boy?? He said as he took a deep breath and rubbed his face with his hand.

?What??? She smiled with a perplexed look on her face.

?You? Uhhh?? Obito stammered and shook his head.

?Obito, your driving me crazy here and for the first time you?re making me mad??  She whispered.

?It?s your eyes?? He confessed.

?Oh? Yeah? Well? I know they?re a little weird looking, but??

?What??!? Obito whispered. ?Weird? No?!  You?ve got beautiful eyes!?

Hitomi felt her heart skip a beat.

?Hitomi, you? Well, you and your mother both? Your eyes are so stunning that when I make eye contact with either of you? I? uh??

Hitomi was looking at Obito in disbelief.

?Uhhh?? 

?Obito?? Hitomi whispered. ?Are you telling me that all this time? Years? Whenever you? _You_? _Mister action himself_? Have made eye contact with me, or my Mom, that you suddenly get a?a? a _brain fart_??!? 

Obito winced and stammered, ?Uh? No! I? uh? uh? Yeah? That?s it??

?_Unbelievable_?!?  She chuckled as she leaned back against the log.

There was a long silence.

?Obito, that has got to be either the sweetest or maybe the silliest thing anybody has ever said to me??

Obito?s face was red.  He shrugged his shoulders and said, ?You asked me? I told you??

He looked at her and said, ?Uh? You don?t... Believe me? Do you??

Hitomi rubbed her face with her hand and said, ?Obito, after this week, I?m not sure WHAT to believe anymore??

?But wait? You and I have spent the last hour or so sitting right here? I?ve looked you right in the eye? and everything?s been fine??

?It?s dark? I can?t see your eyes that well right now...?

?_This is insane_?? She shook her head and took a large sip of juice. 

?You have to be pulling my leg??

?Again? You asked me? I told you.?

Another long silence.

?I?m sorry if that embarrassed you?? Obito said scratching his head.

?I?m not embarrassed? I?m just? You?ve completely blown my mind? and? and? I don?t know what to think??  She whispered.

She looked at Obito with her head in her hand.

Obito looked at her, took a deep breath and shook his head.

Finally after another long pause she said, ?Obito? I?m sorry? I? _Oh_... _Here_??

She got up on her knees and put her arms around Obito?s neck and gave him a hug.

?I do thank you for saving my life and everything you did yesterday? I mean that??

?I know you do?? He replied.

She kissed his neck, then looked at him, chuckled and said, ?I don?t know what to think about the last part of this conversation, but thanks for the juice.?

?Anytime?? 

They both chuckled. 

?I need to go check on my patients?? Hitomi said as the sun was starting to break. 


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2008)

awww!! hitomi likes obito! course that's obbvious! gez, a little brain fart there! oh crap, that's what obito had.... MIND SOAP!!!!!! 
second: what a moron.
fifth: shut the hell up, im listening to Maximuim the Hormone.
seveth: Oh! which song?? 
fifth: the most fucking awesome one, what's up people.
seventh: give me a head phone, i must listen to that rockin song.
fifth: whatever, hurry the fuck up.
second: this has gotten way off topic...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awww!! hitomi likes obito! course that's obbvious! gez, a little brain fart there! oh crap, that's what obito had.... MIND SOAP!!!!!!




Actually, I think they like _each other_...  And they look so *cute* together!  

Drinking apple juice together at 4 o'clock in the morning, snuggled up next to each other in front of a campfire will do that I suppose...

BUT, Obito has a prior commitment to Hinata Hyuga... He even asked her Dad, Neji for permission to date her...  And Obito is a man of honor, too...

Oops!  Poor Hitomi. 

Oh, well there's always Takahiro...


And what will happen with Hinata Uzumaki and Asuma Nara...?

Will their relationship develop...?  Or will Asuma do something stupid and blow it?


Stay tuned!  There's more to come!  ~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2008)

hmmm.. lets see.. asumas last name is nara, so, she'll whooops!! i mean HE'LL probably mess it up. (hehehehe!! i called asuma a girl!!)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chapter 55*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x Konohamaru x Naruto x Shikamaru


A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387


*Chapter 55*


“Be advised, Team 7 was attacked by 3 Ninja’s.  Not sure of origin. Have advised Konoha.  Something not right.  Stay sharp.  ~  Kiba”

What do you think it means, Sensei?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Not sure…” Replied Kakashi. “I thought Temari was in charge of Team 7.”

“There might have been a change… Naruto mentioned Ino was expecting...”  Kakashi thought out loud.

“Think he sent Temari to train Medical Ninja’s?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Makes sense… I would.  Kakashi said as he pulled out a scroll.  “Here wind that thing up.”

Konohamaru picked up the bird puppet and wound the key as Kakashi wrote on the scroll.

“Here… Send it on it’s way…”

Then Kakashi pulled out two more scrolls, tossed one on the ground, performed hand signs and another bird appeared.

Meanwhile back in Konoha…

“Naruto…!  We have word that Kiba and Team 7 were attacked!” Shikamaru informed.

“What…?!  Where?”

“About 17 kilometers west of point 43.  Kiba said he thinks they are Sound Ninja posing as Grass.  Think they’re after Kakashi?”

“I don’t know…  Anyone hurt?”

“Just two, both guys from the Sand.  Read this…” Shikamaru said with a grin.

Naruto read the rest of the message and grinned himself.  

“He’s recommending Hitomi for a citation… Good for her!”  Naruto said.  

“Send him this message… “Have sent word to Team 3.  Break off from shipment and make way as soon as possible to point 67.  Make sure non-coms are safe. ~ Naruto”

“Advise Kakashi as well and code both messages.”

“Okay, anything else?” Shikamaru asked.

“Yeah, quietly put everyone on alert… I don’t like the idea of a Sound impersonating a Grass and committing suicide to avoid talking… I don’t like it.” 


*To be continued…*


(Housekeeping chapter... Bear with me folks!  Charter was down today and messed up all my computer time!~ FLJ)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2008)

ohh... that is so cool!! hitomi got citation!!! yeah!! i think.. is that good?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chapter 56*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 56*


Obito woke up and scratched his head.  He had been up 33 hours and went off into the tree line where it was quiet and to keep the sun out of his eyes while he slept a couple of hours.

“Hey… You’re awake…”  Hitomi said.  “I brought you some lunch…”

“Now, you didn’t have to do that…”  He replied as she handed him the mess kit.

“Thanks…!  Smells good.”

“You’re welcome… Jin made it.”  Hitomi said as she deliberately looked Obito in the eyes.

“Uhh… _Oh, crap_!”  He said as he realized what she was doing and turned away. 

Hitomi giggled as Obito’s face turned red.

“I’m sorry, I had to check that out for myself one time…” She said as she started to blush.  “I won’t do it again…”

“It’s alright…”  He replied as he gave her a dirty look while trying to suppress a big grin.

He took a couple of bites while she sat on the ground, crossed her arms over her knees and watched him eat.

“I think yesterday was some good medicine for you…” Obito said with a smirk.

“What do you mean?”  She asked with her head against her knees.

“You’re more confident.”

She smiled, looked at him and noticed he didn’t flinch like before.

“It looks good on you… In fact you’re very attractive today.”

She started to blush.

“_Attractive_…?  My hair’s a mess, I’m wearing yesterday’s sweat…”

“That’s not what I mean… A good dose of confidence will make any girl attractive, I don’t care how long she’s been out in the woods.”

She looked at the ground while his words sank in, then looked at him again and whispered, “Thank you.”

“Hey, for rubber chicken, this is good…!” He said as he took another bite.  “I guess Jin is doing okay?  How about Chokichi?”

“He’s resting… He got up for a while and I think he’ll be able to travel tomorrow.”

“Good!”  He said as he scarfed another bite.

“Hitomi, I liked they way we talked last night… We said some things that needed to be said…”

“In the interest of teamwork, how about if something is bothering one of us, we talk about it from now on?”

“I’d like that…” She said. “I’m a little uncomfortable, though… I’ve had a crush on you for some time… and since you’re seeing someone…”

Obito glared at her with a smirk and looked at her for a long, thoughtful minute. 

Hitomi smiled at him, secretly not wanting the moment to end.

“Hitomi… I like you… and… uh... rrgghh… I wish I had the words to say this right...”  He grunted in frustration.

“You like me, _but_…”  She replied somberly.

“But, nothing!…  _I like you_… period.”  Obito said assertively.

“You see, I have a crush on you, too… A little one… About like that.” Obito said as he held his thumb and forefinger apart about half an inch.

Hitomi sat stunned as her face was turning red and her heart was beating faster.

“Here's the problem... I don’t want to hurt you, but I’ve made commitments and obligations to my family as well as the other girl’s family.  So I can’t just…”

“I know…” Hitomi sighed.



*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ohh... that is so cool!! hitomi got citation!!! yeah!! i think.. is that good?



So long as it's not one of those old Chevy Citations...  I had a girlfriend that had one of them.  Man! Those cars were junk!  _Worse than a Cavalier!_

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Well folks, it looks like I've done put Obito between a rock and a hard place!  Heh, heh, heh...

What will he do?  WHAT will he do...?

Seems like no matter what he does, he's gonna hurt somebody that he doesn't want to hurt.

Will it be Hinata, who he committed himself into asking out on a date out of pressure?

Or will it be Hitomi, who he just figured out that he really likes?

Or maybe he'll give in to temptation, become a 1st class heel and try and date both...?  (bad idea...!  BUT, it would be entertaining...)

...or maybe it'll be a "Pam Ewing Moment", somebody will wake up and it'll all be a dream?

Good thing he's just a kid... He's got his whole life to live with his decision, be it good or bad, right or wrong...

(That is if he doesn't get killed in the line of duty first...!)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

ForkliftJoe's Notes...

Re: "Pam Ewing Moment"... This was the old "Dallas" TV show... Bobby Ewing died on the show in front of Pam and the show went on without him.  

One season later Patrick Duffy wanted to come back, so the powers that be decided to make television history and made the entire 1985-86 season a bad dream that Pam had.

The TV show "St. Elsewhere" took this a step further by making the show's entire run an austistic kid's dreamworld fantasy.

And some folks say comic books will rot a person's mind....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2008)

!!!!! interesting.... obito likes hitomi.. but isn't allowed to... and comic books don't rot peeps minds.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> !!!!! interesting.... obito likes hitomi.. but isn't allowed to... and comic books don't rot peeps minds.




Yeah, at least people who read comic books _can read and write_...

There's a lot of TV couch potatos that stuggle to write their own names on a job application!

Chapter 57 will be up later today...


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2008)

how true how true! REBEL!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2008)

*Chapter 57*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kiba (Team 7) x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo
The Sand Team


*Chapter 57*


?Hitomi? I like you? and? uh... rrgghh? I wish I had the words to say this right...? He grunted in frustration.

?You like me, but?? She replied somberly.

?But, nothing!? I like you? period.?  Obito said assertively.

?You see, I have a crush on you, too? A little one? About like that.? Obito said as he held his thumb and forefinger apart about half an inch.

Hitomi sat stunned as her face was turning red and her heart was beating faster.

?The problem is, I don?t want to hurt you, but I?ve made commitments and obligations to my family as well as the other girl?s family.  So I can?t just??

?I know?? Hitomi sighed.

??Dating two girls at once isn?t my style.?

?Yeah??

?I, uh??

?Hey Obito!?  Kiba yelled. ?You gonna goldbrick the rest of the day?!  We need your help with the wagons!?

?Hehe, saved by the bell, I guess???  Hitomi said as she tried to grin.

?Not really.?  Obito said with a grumble as he grabbed his boots and pulled them on.

?Be right there, Sensei!?

?Hitomi? Give me some time to do things right here.  I don?t want to hurt you, but I don?t want to hurt the other girl either??

?What????  She whispered.

?Obito!?  Kiba bellowed.

?Coming!?

??Talk about it later.?  Obito mumbled to Hitomi as he took off running.

?Okay, Sensei, What are we doing??

?We?re taking the good wheel off the busted wagon and putting it on this one over here. Kiba replied.

?Obito?? Kiba grabbed him by his arm and whispered, ?Don?t show off how strong you are here? Go ahead and lift the wagon, but use both hands and strain at it like it?s almost too heavy.  ?Just in case we?re being watched.?

?I hear you, Sensei??  Obito replied.

?Takahiro, give him a hand!?  Kiba said and then walked away.

?Let?s go get the good wheel?? Takahiro said.

While they were walking, Takahiro smiled and said, ?Brain fart, huh??

?What?  Were you???

?I think everyone was listening last night?? Takahiro grinned. 

?Two babes at one time? Dude! I didn?t think you had it in you, you sly dog!?

?It?s not like that??  Obito growled.

?Hey, I?m proud of you, man?!  Just be aware there?s a double standard? Women can date 2 or 3 guys at the same time and get away with it? Guys can?t.?   

?Well? Guys like me can get away with it, but nice guys like you can?t.?  

?Oh, and be careful around Jin, she hates your guts now??

?Thanks? Thanks a lot? Anything else you need to tell me?? Obito asked in frustration.

?No? Not that I can think of??


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2008)

haha! obito is going to get his ass kicked!! isn't he? but still! HAHA!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Chapter 58*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara
(Team 7) Kiba  x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team



*Chapter 58*


?What?s the message say Kakashi-Sensei??  Asked Asuma.

?About what I figured? We?re to head on to the original destination as fast as possible, with extreme caution and gather intelligence.?

?Naruto says Team 7 will be joining us in a couple of days.?

?Team 7???  Hinata Uzumaki asked.  ?They were supposed to be in the Chuunin Exam? Did something happen??

?Ahhh, they probably just finished early and didn?t have to do eliminations??  Kakashi said.

?Well, we?ll go on about 3 more hours, then take a break.?

Meanwhile, back with Team 7.

?Hitomi? I can?t believe that guy?! And I had so much respect for him earlier!?  Jin fumed.  ?He?s just like all the other men!?

?Jin, just because you had a bad experience or two or three guys doesn?t mean we?re all like that.?  Chokichi replied.  

?I think he was just throwing off ?Miss High-Maintenance from the Grass? the other day? I would have done the same.?

?Besides, Jin, if it weren?t for Obito and Hitomi here, we?d both be dead.?

?Chokichi? The world is full of men that are quick to action when disaster strikes...?  Jin replied.  ?And too many of them are scum when there?s no crisis to deal with.? 

Hitomi at this time was feeling sick to her stomach.

?This is getting more and more insane??  She thought.

?Hitomi, what do we need to do with these two rescue litters??  Kiba asked.

?Huh? Oh, leave ?em or burn ?em, Sensei?  I can?t do a Sealing Jutsu yet to put them back on a scroll.?  She replied.

?I hate to leave them behind and waste equipment??  Kiba replied. ?Where?s your scroll?  I?ll seal them.?

?I can do that if you?d like, Kiba-Sensei.?  Jin said. 

?That?ll be fine.?  He replied.

?Kiba-Sensei??  Hitomi asked.

?Yeah, Hitomi??

?Would it be alright if I took a short break?  There?s something I need to get straight with Obito??  She said with a solemn and determined voice.

Kiba looked at Hitomi.

?Yeah, sure? Just don?t take too long.  I expect we?re going to be pulling out soon as we get word back from Konoha.?


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Chapter 59 -- Hitomi Sets Obito Straight!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba  x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 59  --  Hitomi Sets Obito Straight!*


“Ugh..!  This is heavy!”  Obito groaned as he held up the wagon.

“Hang in there, man… We almost got it!”  Takahiro replied as he and Kazou wrestled with the wheel.

“Just don’t drop it while I’m under here!”  Kazou added.

“Laying it on a bit thick, aren’t you?”  Hitomi asked.  “The wagon crews aren’t even here watching…”

“Just following Sensei’s orders…!”  Takahiro replied.

“Okay, Obito… It’s on.

“Oof…!  Whew…! Glad that’s over!”  Obito faked wiping sweat from his brow.

“Obito… I need to talk to you…” Hitomi said with a firm voice. 

“ALONE!”  She said as she glared at Takahiro.

“Excuuussseee ME!”  Takahiro replied as he and Kazou walked off.

“Something wrong?”  Obito asked Hitomi.

“Yeah… Obito, I’m not comfortable with… with you dumping another girl for me…”  She said with her voice on the verge of breaking.

“You told Youkako you were seeing someone else and that you didn’t think she would appreciate you seeing anyone else… And now you’re going to break up with that girl for me?”  Hitomi asked.

“I just told Youkako that to get her off my back… _She was a pain_…”  Obito replied.

“And as far as the other girl… Well, I haven’t even asked her out yet.  I've discussed asking her out with her folks, and they gave me their okay… I doubt she even knows…”

“On top of that the only reason I was going to ask her out was because my sister was busting my chops to ask her out.”  

“I’m not in love with her or anything… My asking her out was only a courtesy.  I didn’t know you and I were going to hit it off like we were.”

“Obito… I… I’ve wanted to be with you since our first year at the academy… _But this doesn’t FEEL right_… _Not to me_...” 

“And it LOOKS worse to the rest of the gang here.”

“I’ve always looked up to you because you are so kind and you always seem to make good decisions…” 

“I don’t want you to hurt someone else or… or _to trash your reputation_ just so you can date me!”

“I’ve never wasted a lot of time worrying what other people thought of me, Hitomi… I’ve always tried to do what I thought was right, or that I was taught was right…”

“The reason I went ahead and made a commitment to you was… was… why should I make you wait for me to clear up a… a farce relationship?”  

“I didn’t believe that was the right thing to do to you…  I’m sorry this became such a mess…”

“Well, at the risk of losing you… I won’t date you unless you make a clean and honorable break with the other girl, and preserve your reputation!  _I mean it_!”  Hitomi said with a calm, determined voice.

Obito smiled.

“Wow… _What guts_!  Okay, Hitomi… you’ve got it, _that’s a promise_.”

As Hitomi turned and walked away, a tear came to her eye as she remembered the words Naruto said to her a few days ago …



> “Let me tell you something about bravery, Hitomi… Bravery isn’t the absence of fear… Bravery is being scared out of your wits and having the guts and determination to face the challenge in spite of the danger.”




*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

*Chapter 60*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 60*


Hitomi walked back to her pack and started rolling her bedroll.

Kiba knelt beside her and started packing his pack.

“You okay?” He asked.

“I think that was the hardest thing I’ve ever had to do.”  She said fighting back tears.

“You’re doing just fine… Don’t let any of ‘em see you cry, though.  Here, take my canteen and take yours… Go fill ‘em up.  Take your time.”

“Okay, Sensei… Thanks.”

Meanwhile Team 3 was finishing a rest break.

“How much further, Sensei?”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“Ahh, a couple of more hours.”  Kakashi replied.

“Any chance for a hot meal instead of this trail chow?”  Asuma asked.

“I’ll settle for a hot shower…”  Hinata Uzumaki added.

Asuma tried not let either of the two Hinata's catch him grinning as his mind wandered.

Back at Team 7, a bird puppet flapped into the camp.

Kiba opened the scroll it was carrying and yelled to his team.

“Alright guys, we’re pulling out!”

“Chokichi… Do you think you can travel?”

“I… think so Sensei.”  He replied.

“We’ll discuss it with Hitomi when she gets back… Everyone get your gear, we’ll be leaving the shipment and traveling through the treetops.”  Kiba informed his team.

“Leaving the wagons…?”  Takahiro asked.  “I thought they we’re Top Secret…?”

“Nah, they’re just parts and equipment… cover for the real mission.”  Kiba quipped.  “Don’t worry about it.”

“Obito… Come with me for a minute.”  Kiba said as he saw Hitomi coming back from getting water.

“Hitomi, we’re pulling out… I need to talk to both of you for a moment…”

“Look, whatever is going on between you two is none of my business, but I think things may be getting hairy and I want both of you to keep your minds on this mission… Understood?”

“Yes, Sensei…”  Hitomi and Obito replied.

“Obito, I want you to carry the defibrillator for Hitomi just like you have been.”

“Anything else you need to say to each other, do it now… I want to leave in 
5-minutes.”  Kiba said as he walked away.

Obito looked at Hitomi and said, “We got some things to work out, but I can put it aside…”

“Yeah, me too!”  She replied as she grabbed his forearm and squeezed.

“We’re okay then…?  Teammate?”

“Yeah…!”  She smiled.  “Let’s do it!”


*To be continued...*


(ForkliftJoe's notes:  I'll be out of pocket a few days... More when I get back!)


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 17, 2008)

yo man u'r fricking awesome....i'm addicted to u'r story....can't wait until the next chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 18, 2008)

aawwwwwww!!!! so cute!gf+bf together and covering it up from the other team mates!! so cute!!! that's so good! keep going!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 18, 2008)

*Chapter 61*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 61*


“Kiba-Sensei, I’d like to volunteer for the point today.”  Said Takahiro.

“Thanks, but I’ll be taking the lead today…” Kiba replied. 

“Everyone, let’s consider ourselves at war.  I want everyone to stay sharp and watch the terrain… If something doesn’t look right, sound right or smell right, speak up!”

“Hitomi, do you think Chokichi is up to traveling?”

“I’d rather he didn’t travel for another day, but he should be okay as long as he doesn’t try anything wild or crazy.” She replied.

“Alright, I’ll take the point, the Sand Team will follow me… Obito, I want you in the center where you can reach the front or back of the formation.”

“Takahiro, I want you in the rear with Hitomi and Mikasa… Protect Hitomi.  I’ll have my nose up front and Mikasa’s will be in the rear for maximum coverage.”  Kiba instructed.

“Hitomi, we’ll probably need your skills as a Medical Ninja, so take care of yourself, conserve your chakra and lean on the rest of the team if there’s trouble.”  

“You’re physically the weakest, so you’re setting our pace… If you get tired, tell us to stop.  I know you don’t like that, but that’s the way it is.”

“Any questions?...  Alright, let’s go!”

At this time, Team 7 was approaching Point 67.

“Kakshi-Sensei!”  Yelled Hinata Uzumaki.

“Yeah, I see it…”  He replied as he looked up at the smoke in the distance.  

“Everyone stop and take cover...  Stay alert.”  Kakashi ordered.

“What do you think it is?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Listen…” Kakashi replied.  “They’re fighting.”

“Small explosions, too… Kunai with exploding tags…?”

“Most likely…”

“O.J., you have the most chakra… Create a clone and send it in ahead of us while you stay at the rear with H. and Asuma…  Asuma, summon Pakkun…”

Hinata Uzumaki created a shadow clone and Asuma summoned Pakkun.

“Everyone watch yourselves… Pakkun, what can you tell me?”

“I sense there’s several platoons…” the Ninja Hound replied.  “Sand Ninja, too.  And... I smell blood.”

“Yeah... Smell any traps?”

“No… And I don’t sense anyone trying to sneak up on us either.”

“Okay, we’re going in… Spread out and watch the flanks… O.J.… Forward.”

Hinata’s clone went forward leading the group with Kunai in hand.


*To be continued…*


I caught a break... More later! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 20, 2008)

*Chapter 62*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 62*


Hinata Uzumaki?s clone carefully made her way closer to the compound.  Hugging the trees, she could hear several others locked in combat as Kunai clanged and men yelled and screamed.  Every once in a while she could hear an explosion. 

Her first glimpse of the compound revealed several bodies and damaged buildings.

Seeing no one around she motioned the others to come forward and soon Kakashi was standing next to her.

After a few minutes, things were quiet again.

Kakashi tapped her on the shoulder and motioned her to the next tree. Once there, she looked over her shoulder at Kakashi who gave her the signal.

?Little rock!?  She yelled.

After a few seconds they heard someone say, ?Possum on the half-shell!?

Kakashi signaled Hinata?s clone forward and they both ran next to one of the buildings with Kunai and looked around the corner. 

?Leaf Ninja??!? One Sand Ninja said as he was sitting on the ground.

?Sand and Leaf??  Kakashi replied.  ?What?s the situation??

?Sir, we were attacked by Grass Ninja about an hour ago??  He said panting hard. ?My squad caught these guys trying to flank us? There was a bigger fight over there by the river.?

?How bad are you hurt?? Kakashi asked as he tried to help the Sand Ninja to his feet.

?Just a couple of small scratches, sir. I?I don?t understand? why?? He said as his feet fell out from under him.

?H!? Kakashi yelled.

Soon Hinata Hyuga was there looking the Sand Ninja over.

?Byakugan!? She said as she looked at the wound. ?Kakashi-Sensei, he?s been poisoned.?

?That?s what I thought? What can you do about it??

?I can see it and I can remove it? This wound is fresh? When did you get this other one??  Hinata Hyuga asked.

?Ab?About 30-minutes ago??

?That?s the one giving you trouble right now? Lay down? Asuma, will you hold him as still as you can??

?Yeah, sure??  Asuma replied.

Slowly Hinata used a poison removal Jutsu to draw the bulk of the poison out of the Sand Ninja?s body. A couple of minutes later, he was breathing easier.

?Can you make an antidote??  Kakashi asked.

?I don?t know, Sensei? Given time, I might.?

?This one over here is still alive!?  Yelled Konohamaru as he examined the bodies.

Suddenly Kakashi and the others heard a noise and turned quickly with weapons drawn.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

oooo!!! what will come out?? and it's a good cliffhanger!! so cooollll!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 20, 2008)

*Chapter 63*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 63*


“Kakashi-Sensei…?!”

“Ahh… Kankurou!  Long time, no see!”

“Good to see you, too, Kakashi-Sensei… As you can see, you’ve come at a bad time, but I’m glad you’re here…  How many do you have with you?”

“I have 5, including myself and 3 rookies.  What started all this?”

“We don’t know… We were just minding our own business and building the pumping installation when they attacked…  Grass Ninja… Why?”

“I don’t know all the specifics, but it’s possible they aren’t Grass.”  Kakashi explained.

“What…?  That makes even less sense!” Kankurou exclaimed.

During this time Hinata Hyuga was tending to the other surviving Sand Ninja’s wounds.

“We need to be careful, they’re using poison-tipped weapons!” She said.

“Ahh… Also not a Grass method.”  Kakashi said.

“Kankurou-Sensei…!”  Yelled a Sand Ninja as he came running up.  “We have men trapped in the pump house!”

“Be right there!”

Kakashi looked at his team and said, “Let’s do what we can!  H., are you ready?”

“Yes, Sensei!”

As they approached the river they could see the shambles of a pump house below the cliff.

“We were 70% finished with this pumping station… Looks like we’ll have to start all over again.”  Kankurou stated.

“I don’t know why anyone would want to attack us here unless they just want to start a war…”

“I agree… This may just be a diversion…”  Kakashi said.

“Wait, Sensei… I thought this mission was Top Secret…”  Asuma asked.

“Ahh… It was Top Secret because I was with you!”  Kakashi winked.  “Standard operating procedure whenever traveling with a Hokage or former Hokage…”

“Sensei!  So this place is…”  Hinata Uzumaki exclaimed.

“Nothing special…”  Kakashi interrupted.

“Kakashi-Sensei…”  Kankurou said.  “We have two men trapped in the rubble of the pump house and that huge slab has them pinned down… I have 9 able-bodied men to help lift if your guys can pull them out.”

“O.J.?” Kakashi said as he looked at Hinata Uzumaki.

“I should be able to lift that by myself, Sensei…”

“Girl! That thing must weigh close to a ton!”  Kankurou quipped.

“Why don’t we give her a shot at it?”  Konohamaru suggested.  “Have my Team go pull them out while your men provide cover in case they attack again?”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

oh!!!! who has been put under the rubble? and what will hinata uzamachi do?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 21, 2008)

*Chapter 64*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 64*


“We need to get this slab off of them… Then move those other rafter beams and get them out of here.”  Kankurou said.

“Yes, sir.” Replied Asuma.

“Let me check them out before you start moving stuff around…”  Hinata Hyuga said as she crawled under the slab.

“Be careful under there…”  Hinata Uzumaki said as she cringed.

There was about 4 feet between the floor and the ceiling, the rafter beams were holding the heavy slab up and the two men were wedged between the smaller stuff. 

“They’re both alive but unconscious… One has a concussion.  Looks like it might be more poison on the other one… Let me treat them before we try moving anything.”

At this time, Team 7 had been making their way to Point 67 for nearly two hours.  

Takahiro, Hitomi and Mikasa were at the rear and had fallen off the pace ever so slightly.  

They were far enough back from the rest of the squad that Takahiro felt comfortable talking.

“You’ve been quiet…”  Takahiro said as he looked at Hitomi.

“I know…”  She sighed.

“You know, Hitomi, when some girls have a crush on a guy and then when they get their wish with him, they get cold feet…  I hope that’s not happening here.”

“Wh…What?!  N..No…!” She exclaimed in a hushed tone. “You’ve got some nerve, too… What business is this of yours?”

“Simple… You and Obito both are my teammates.  I don’t want to lose either one of you… To a Kunai to the throat, or to a ‘lover’s spat’…  That’s all.” 

“Yeah… Thanks…” She said quietly.

“It’s just that this whole thing is happening too fast…  Too much all at once… I want some time to think… Soak it in…”

“I got you…!”  Takahiro smirked.

“Oh, yeah… Don’t worry too much about the other girl… She won’t have him…”

“What?!  How do you know all this?  ...Or any of this?”

“I have my sources…” Takahiro grinned.  “Obito’s too much of a nice guy for…”

“I don’t want to know who she is…!  Do me a favor, nosy… Let Obito be the one to fill me in on all that, okay?”

“Sure… Just trying to help out…” 

“Hey!” Jin said. “Kiba-Sensei says you guys are falling too far back… Do you need to stop and rest?”

“No, I’m good!” Hitomi said as she pushed herself forward.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 21, 2008)

oooooooo..... hitomi had the secret found out!! takahiro is a really nosy person isn't she? nosy.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 22, 2008)

*Chapter 65*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 65*


“Right here?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“Yeah, right there is the safest place to lift the slab.”  Replied Konohamaru.

“There’s only room for the three of you under there, so work fast and work deliberate… We’ll cover you out here.”

“Alright, O.J., we’re ready!”  Hinata Hyuga yelled.

In a half squatting position, Hinata Uzumaki planted her feet, placed both her hands on the slab above her, concentrated her chakra and lifted the slab about 14 inches.

“Whoa…!” Asuma said as he watched her from her side.  He stared at her for a few seconds as he could only think about how ‘hot’ she looked straining the muscles in her arms and legs.

“Ow!”

“Hey! Asuma…!”  Hinata Hyuga yelled as she smacked him in the head.  “Stop gawking and help me move this rafter off my patient!”

“Yeah… Right… Sorry…” He said as he turned and grasped the fallen rafter.

Hinata Hyuga then handed him a scroll and said, “Summon a litter and let’s load him up.”

A few minutes later they were sliding the first victim out of the collapsed structure.

“How are you doing O.J.?”  Konohamaru asked as he pulled the litter past her and slid it to a couple of Sand Ninja’s.

“I can do this for a while… I’d hate to try for all day.”  She replied.

“Just hang in there… They’re working on the second one.”

“They’re attacking!”  They heard someone yell.

On the other side of the river they saw about 8 Ninjas take up a position directly across from them and started throwing Kunai at them, then another 5 or so to their right with bows and arrows.

“Crap!  Archers…!  Hurry up in there!”  Konohamaru yelled as he took up a position with part of the building’s broken door to use as a shield to block the incoming weapons.

Asuma helped Hinata Hyuga move the last rafter and load him into the litter.

Hinata Uzumaki watched Konohamaru move to her left to block incoming arrows.

A few yards in front of her and to her right were Kakashi and Kankurou using Kunai and Shuriken to intercept incoming enemy Kunai.

Just then, she saw a Kunai fly high over the others and come right at her.  Someone threw a Shuriken at it and missed.

“O.J.…!”  Kakashi screamed.

“ASUMA!” She yelled with a tense voice as she watched the lone Kunai sail in a slow, true arc right for her chest.

Hinata Uzumaki shut her eyes and cringed.

“Oh, God!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 23, 2008)

*Chapter 66*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 66*


Hinata Uzumaki saw the Kunai fly high over the others and come right at her.  Someone threw a Shuriken at it and missed.

“O.J.…!”  Kakashi screamed.

“ASUMA!” She yelled with a tense voice as she watched the lone Kunai sail in a slow, true arc right for her chest.

Hinata Uzumaki shut her eyes and cringed.

“Oh, God!”  She whimpered.

The next thing she felt was a thud at her feet.  

“It’s okay… I got it!  …Hey! O.J….!”

Hinata opened her eyes and saw the poisoned tip of the Kunai hovering in midair right in front of her.  It was less than an inch from her chest and piercing her heart.

She looked down at the ground and saw Asuma flat on his back with his arm raised.  He had managed to catch the handle in a ball of chakra.

“I have it, Asuma…”  Kakashi said as he grasped the Kunai and pulled it away from Hinata. 

“O.J., are you alright?”  He asked with a concerned look in his eyes.

Hinata’s eyes darted as she turned pale and started to tremble.

“O.J….?!  Hey O.J….! Snap out of it or we’re all dead!”  Asuma yelled at her as he reached up and whacked her butt.

“Hey…! Watch where yer… Yeah... Yeah!  I’m fine!” She snapped as she regained her senses.  “Hurry up, will ya?  This thing’s getting heavy!”

Asuma and Hinata Hyuga slid the second litter out of the collapsed building as Kakashi helped pull them out past Hinata Uzumaki.

“Everyone’s clear O.J., set the slab down and let’s get out of here!”  Kakashi yelled as the Grass Ninja launched another volley.

“Yeah, gimmie a second!”  She replied.

Hinata concentrated her chakra and lifted the slab.  It came loose from the rest of the debris and she held it over her head.

“Hey Asuma…!” She yelled.  “You got any exploding tags?”

“Yeah…!

“Slap 3 of ‘em on here and run!”

“You sure?”  He asked.

“Yeah…!  Do it!”

Asuma pulled out 3 exploding notes and slapped them on top of the slab.

“O.J…. You’re locked and loaded!  He yelled.

“Take cover!” Hinata yelled back as she concentrated and her body flashed with chakra.  

She bent her knees and arms and then lunged forward, throwing the heavy the slab flying across the river toward the largest unit on the other side.

The enemy Ninja’s eyes grew wide in terror as they watched it sail directly toward them.  Right before it crashed into them, it exploded in a huge fireball instantly killing 8 men and injuring several more.

Suddenly, Hinata dropped to her knees and started to shake uncontrollably.

Asuma saw her go down and handed off his end of the litter to another Sand Ninja and ran toward her.

“O.J.!” He yelled as he saw a volley of arrows flying right for her. 

Just then, he was struck in his arm by a poisoned Kunai and fell to the ground.

“O.J.!!!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........... what happened?? WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 23, 2008)

*Chapter 67*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 67*


?O.J?.!!!? Asuma screamed in terror as he held his arm and watched the volley of arrows fly toward Hinata Uzumaki.

A sudden puff of smoke and Kakashi had transported himself next to Hinata. He grabbed her and transported her to safety just before the volley of arrows struck the ground and exploded.

Konohamaru grabbed Asuma and yanked him to his feet, and leaped to the top of the cliff.

They quickly ran to the relative safety of the rear of the compound where Hinata Hyuga was treating the injured.

?H? It?s O.J?. What can I do??  Kakashi asked.

Hinata Hyuga quickly examined Hinata Uzumaki with her Byakugan. 

?She?s in shock after that stunt.  She must have stopped her chakra flow ?cold-turkey? right after she threw it?? 

?Put her feet up and cover her with a blanket?! Keep her warm and let me know if there?s any change!? 

?H?! Asuma took a Kunai to his arm?!?  Konohamaru yelled as he helped him sit down on a crate.

?Never mind about me?? Asuma protested.  ?What about O.J.?  Take care of her first?!? 

?She?s going to be fine? Let me see your arm!?  Hinata replied.

?What do you mean she?s going to be fine??  Look at her!  She shaking like a leaf!?

?Calm down!  She?s just in shock from cutting off her chakra too fast? The best thing to do is let her body adjust on it?s on?!?

?H? I can?t believe you!  She?s our teammate and your not going to do anything???

?Back off and hold still!  I?m the doctor here!  I tell you she?s gonna be fine!?  

?You?re my teammate, too!  If I don?t get that poison out of you, you?re gonna be in a lot worse shape than she is!?

?She?s right, Asuma??  Konohamaru said.

?Alright!? Asuma snorted.

Hinata Hyuga used her Byakugan and poison removal Jutsu and extracted the poison from Asuma?s body.

?It?s already spread some? Just hold still??  Hinata said as she made a second pass with the Jutsu.

?There, I got it all? How do you feel??

?I feel okay? My arm hurts, though.?

?I?ll take care of that in a minute.?  She replied.

?Hey, H? I?m sorry about before??

?Asuma? It?s alright.  Don?t apologize for loving someone? Okay??

She looked at him with a smirk.

He grinned back.

?Yeah? Okay??


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

OOOOOOOO!!! asuma is protectivE!!! heheee.. future blackmail..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

*Chapter 68*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 68*


?Ow!  Why do we have ?open-toe? Ninja boots??!?  Hitomi growled as she sat down on a fallen log.

?Are you gonna be okay??  Kiba asked.

?Yeah, just give me a couple of minutes, Sensei.?  She replied.

?Take your time? We need a short break anyway.?

Hitomi carefully slid the boot off her right foot and shook the small debris out of it, including a small rock with sharp edges.  

?There it is??  She mumbled.

She molded some chakra then concentrated on healing the puncture wound on the ball of her foot.

?Anyone else care for a power bar or a bottle of juice??  Obito asked.  ?How about you, Hitomi??

?Yeah, I?ll take one in a minute?? She smiled.  ?Thanks??

She finished treating her foot and wiped her hands on her shorts.

Obito opened the bottle and handed it to her and she took a swig.

?Ohh, that?s good stuff?!  Thanks!  Won?t you sit down???

?Obito, I?m sorry if I sounded rude or angry with you earlier?  You just completely caught me off guard? I guess I never expected you to have feelings for me? Then everything seemed to happen at once... Too fast.?

?It?s alright.  Seems like I have a habit of making a lot of decisions either too fast or too slow.  My Mom and sister complain about me doing that all the time??  He grinned.

?So you decided you liked me on the ?fast track????  She asked while taking a sip of apple juice.

?I think it?s simpler than that? You?ve changed on this trip and I like what I see? You?re smart, you?re assertive and you?re brave??  

?You?re also easy to talk to and we like the same kind of apple juice?!  Throw in your cute face and those big blue eyes of yours, and I?m hooked.?  

They both started to blush.

?I like you, too?? Hitomi said.  ?And I DO want to date you.  I meant what I said about the other girl, though? And about your reputation??

?Just makes me like you even more??  He replied.

?Besides, what do you think a date is??

?To me it?s a guy and a girl who like each other sitting down, sharing a couple of bottles of apple juice, talking and spending some time getting to know each other.?

Obito and Hitomi looked at each other, he with a huge grin and she with a sly smile.

?You make everything sound so simple?!? She said as she leaned over and nudged him with her arm and shoulder.

?Hey, we?re ready to move out?!?  Kiba yelled.

?Meet me tonight for another bottle?? Obito asked as he helped her up and held her pack.

?Sure? Why not?? She smiled.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 24, 2008)

OOOO!!! it's a date night!! i must hear more!! it's music to my ears!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

*Chapter 69*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 69*


?Huh??!  What??!?  Hinata Uzumaki shouted as she bolted awake from the blanket she was laying on.

?Hey, you?re awake!?  Hinata Hyuga said as she crawled over to her.  ?How do you feel??

?I feel fine? Disoriented? But I feel fine? What happened??

?Well, you cut off your chakra flow too soon and too quick after throwing that heavy slab? You?ve been out for about 4 hours.?

?What?s the situation?  Is anyone else hurt??

?Well, Kakashi-Sensei got you out of harms way, Asuma took a Kunai to his arm and I removed the poison??

?Is he alright?!?  Hinata Uzumaki interrupted.

?He?s fine?? Hinata Hyuga smiled. ?He?s right over there with Konohamaru??

?He was worried sick about you, you know??

?He was???

?Yeah? In fact, Kakashi-Sensei had to throw him out of here so I could work on these other guys.?

?Oh, O.J., this is Buford? Buford this is my best friend Hinata Uzumaki, but we just call her O.J.?

?Nice to meet you O.J.? He said as he extended his hand.

?Uh, Buford? Yeah? Nice to meet you, too.?  She said as she shook the tall, rugged man?s hand then looked at Hinata Hyuga.

?He?s my bodyguard?!?  Hinata Hyuga said with a sly smile and a twinkle in her eyes.

?Uhh? Bodyguard?????

?Yeah?? Buford replied. ?Since H can see the poison with her Byakugan and remove it, I?ve been assigned as her bodyguard.?

Hinata Uzumaki looked back and forth at both of them, then shook her head.

?H, you really enjoy being spoiled don?t you??

?Oh, yeah!  You know it!?

Both Hinata?s laughed while Buford stood there with a puzzled look on his face.

?I need to get up.?  Hinata Uzumaki groaned.

?You sure you feel like it??  Hinata Hyuga asked.

?Yeah, H? I feel fine now.  Like I just got up from a nap.?

She walked around and saw Kakashi.

?Awp! O.J.! How do you feel??

?I?m fine, now, Sensei? Thanks for looking out for me??

?Ahh? Anytime.?

?What are we doing?? 

?Well, we sent word to both Konoha and the Sand.  Two Sand Teams that were nearby have joined us.  Everyone is getting something to eat and we?re setting up a perimeter for tonight.?

?You need to get something to eat, and I?ll give you your assignment as soon as I figure out what it is.?

?Okay, Sensei? Where?s Asuma?  I?d like to talk to him for a minute??

?Ahh? I sent him over there to watch the flank??  Kakashi winked.  ?I think he?s sulking a little bit.?


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

*Chapter 70*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 70*


“I feel like I’ve been sent to look for a left-handed smoke-shifter…” Asuma grumbled to himself as he watched for movement in the woods.

“Asuma…? Hey!” Hinata Uzumaki said as she walked up behind him and touched his shoulder.

“O.J.! Are you…”

Asuma was abruptly cut off as Hinata stepped in front of him, slipped both arms around his neck and pressed her lips to his.

While they were kissing, he slid his arms around her waist and pulled her close.

Hinata broke the kiss and looked at him.

“W…Wow… uhh…”  Asuma gasped.

“That was for catching the Kunai and saving my life…”  She cooed.

Asuma cleared his throat and sighed.

“Yeah, I just barely caught it… That was too close.”

“I know…”  She replied.

“We both came close to getting killed today… I just wanted you to know how I felt about you.”  She said as she held her arms around his neck.

She then kissed him again and squeezed his neck tighter.

A minute later, they were looking each other in the eyes and laughing.

“How’s your arm?”

“My arm is fine… Right now, everything is fine…”  He replied as he gently slid his right hand below her waist.

“Hey… No, no, no…”  Hinata said as she reached behind her with her left hand, grabbed his wrist and slid it back to her waist.

“Right there… No further “South” than that…!”

“Now… I want you to listen to me… Okay?” She said as she slid her left arm back around his neck.

“Okay…” He replied.

“I may be affectionate, but I’m not “easy”… Alright?”

“Alright…” He said while looking her in the eyes.

“Now, you’ve won my heart… I think you did some time ago… But, if you want to keep me, you’re going to have to “earn” me… I hope that makes sense…”  Hinata explained.

“Hmmm… I think so.” Asuma sighed. “You’re the Hokage’s daughter… So I gotta keep my nose clean… Keep things on the up & up… No hanky-panky… That sort of thing…”

“That’s right.” Hinata replied. “I love you and I know you love me, but it’s 5 or 6 years… Think you can do it?”

Asuma looked deep into her eyes while she looked at him, took a deep breath and said, “I won’t let you down.”

“US down, Asuma… You and me… Don’t let US down… Please?”

“He smiled at her and said, “Okay… You got it.”

“Alright… This is gonna have to be the last one for a while, so enjoy it…”  She grinned as she pressed her lips to his one last time.

After they broke the kiss, Asuma squeezed her in a tight hug and said, “I give you my word.”

With that they smiled, parted and Hinata walked back to camp.


*To be continued...*


----------



## chickmashine (Mar 25, 2008)

I LUV THIS ! ! !   I just got through them all now!
I love your story I love the fights the love parts the family things ! ! !
The names were a bit confusing in the beginning but i got it now!!!!

And I luv that you post so much =) =) =)

kepp em coing ! ! !


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

oooo!!! they kissed!!! BREAKER!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

chickmashine said:


> I LUV THIS ! ! !   I just got through them all now!
> I love your story I love the fights the love parts the family things ! ! !
> The names were a bit confusing in the beginning but i got it now!!!!
> 
> ...



Many thanks!  I've been tempted to re-do the names... "H" never seems to look right when I punctuate her nick-name in the correct way.

(I originally thought it would be a neat gimmick to have 2 people on the same team with the same first name.  I just made more work for myself...  I was in a youth group one time where there were about 8 guys named Steve... THAT was confusing!)

Wait 5 or 6 years for someone...?  Yes, I've seen it done.  5 different couples from my High School, and my sister waited 7 years until her High School boyfriend graduated college.

Maybe it is a little "old fashioned"... But as Jim Backus said in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World... "What could happen to an Old Fashioned?"

(An "Old Fashioned" is a drink by the way...)


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 25, 2008)

really? what's it made of?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> really? what's it made of?



According to Wikipedia it's made with rye whisky

In the movie It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (1963), Tyler Fitzgerald (Jim Backus) has three Old Fashioned's while flying his airplane. (That's funny right there!) 

On his way to make his fourth, (His fourth???) he leaves Benjy (Buddy Hackett) in charge of flying the airplane. Benjy asks "What if something happens?" to which Mr. Fitzgerald asks "What could happen to an Old Fashioned?"

The airplane crashes through a Coca-Cola Billboard right before intermission.  Great movie!

Many thanks and check back!  I'll try and write another chapter tonight! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 26, 2008)

*Chapter 71*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji


*Chapter 71*


?Everyone? Glad you could make it.?  Naruto said to the small group on the training field.

?Why are we meeting here??  Ino asked.

?We?re thinking spies may have set up listening devices in the city? This is a ?just-in-case???  Shikamaru answered.

?As you may have heard Teams 3 and 7 were attacked? Kiba thinks they?re Sound guys posing a Grass guys?  Why??  We don?t know.?  Naruto explained.

?Isn?t Kakashi-Sensei with Team 3?  Maybe they?re gunning for him??  Sakura asked.

?I don?t think so??  Shikamaru replied.  ?It?s true he has enemies, but none of them are capable of gathering up this many men and basically declaring war.?

?The guys that would be going after Kakashi are assassins, mercenaries and one or two man bands??

?The pumping station then??  Neji asked.

?No? Everyone can have a much water as they want from that river.?  Naruto replied.

?We think it may be a diversion? Get us and the Sand to send mass reinforcements to the pumping station? We?re not falling for it.?

?Naruto, let?s keep walking?? Interrupted Shikamaru.

?Right? Neji, you have some of your clan visiting the Sand don?t you??  Naruto asked.

?Yes, we do.?

?Good, can you get word to them to report to Gaara and use their Byakugan to search for spies and also to help in their hospital??

?Sure? But why their hospital??

?Your Hinata has proven that she?s able to see the poison inside victims and remove it.?  Sakura answered.  

?Your people don?t need medical training, but they need to assist the Sand?s Medical Ninjas.  Kakashi-Sensei sent us a sample of the poison, but it will take a few days to come up with an antidote and get it shipped into the field.?

?Why don?t we send more Medical Ninjas to the river?? Asked Ino.  ?Right now, it?s just Hinata and my Hitomi? A large battle is out of their league??

?Hehe, don?t you worry, Ino? I do have some good news in all this? Both Hinata and Hitomi are proving themselves far beyond our expectations? In fact both teams are.?

?Really..??  Ino asked with surprise.

?Yeah, in fact Kiba has recommended Hitomi for a citation? So she?s doing just fine!?  Naruto grinned.

Ino smiled as she felt a lump form in her throat, both from pride and from dread at what her daughter must have faced.

?What about Konoha?  Should we expect an attack here??  Neji asked.

?Well, we?re not taking any chances? We?re quietly alerting all the Ninjas that are here, reassigning our best people and posting extra lookouts to keep watch outside and inside the walls.?  Shikamaru answered.

?What about the teams at the river??  Ino asked.

?Team 7 should join them sometime tomorrow??  Naruto replied.  

?If they can get help from the Sand they will evacuate the wounded and abandon the pumping station and head for the Sand village.?  

?I know you?re all worried about your kids on these teams? Our twins are on both teams as well.  I have complete confidence in all of them as well as the team leaders who are with them.?

?And don?t forget?? Sakura added.  ?They have Kakashi-Sensei with them.? 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 26, 2008)

GASP!! i want to know who the people are!! i want to know what will happen! im addicted to the story. it's great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 26, 2008)

*Chapter 72*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 72*




> ?I know you?re all worried about your kids on these teams?? Naruto explained.
> 
> ?Our twins are on both teams as well.  I have complete confidence in all of them as well as the team leaders who are with them.?
> 
> ?And don?t forget?? Sakura added.  ?They have Kakashi-Sensei with them.?



Back at the Pumping Station there was a loud noise in camp.

?I thought we were supposed to be as quiet as possible so the enemy couldn?t pinpoint our position?!?  Hinata Hyuga whispered as she covered her ears.

?I?ll take care of this??  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?Sensei? Hey Sensei?!  Wake up!?  She whispered.

?ZZZnnoooxxxx?! Huh ? Wha? Huh??!  Wha?z wrong??!?  He mumbled as Hinata shook him awake.

?You were snoring?!?  She replied.

?I was??

?Yeah? Loud enough to wake the dead?!  S?ok? Just turn over and go back to sleep!?  She whispered.

Kakashi rolled over grumbled and went back to sleep.  

Both Hinata?s smiled at each other and shook their heads.

A few minutes later Kankurou walked up.

?H?!  One of your patients is in trouble!? He whispered.

?Okay? I?ll be right there? Buford! O.J.! Asuma!  Come with me??

As they walked up they could see one of the injured Sand Ninja?s was in trouble.

?He stopped breathing about 3 minutes ago? We started CPR and sent for you.?

?I need the defibrillator??  Hinata Hyuga whispered.

Asuma pulled the defibrillator out of his pack and Hinata ripped open the Sand Ninja?s shirt and hooked up the paddles.

?Asuma, turn it on??  She whispered.

Asuma pushed the small button on the side.

*?BEEEEEEP!?  UNIT OKAY!? STAY CALM!? CALL FOR HELP?!?*

?SHHHHH?.!!!!  Quiet!!!?  Both Hinata?s and Asuma shushed in unison as they grabbed for the machine.

?Crap!? Where?s the damn volume on this thing??!? Asuma whispered loudly as he felt for a dial or knob.

?Here? I got my hand over the speaker??  Hinata Uzumaki said as Asuma pulled out a penlight.

?I got it? Let it go O.J?.?  Asuma replied.

*?Check Responsiveness!?  Don?t Touch Patient!??*  The machine now spoke in a low voice.

?Unbelieveable?!? Hinata Uzumaki whispered as she shook her head as Asuma, Buford and Hinata Hyuga laughed.

?Alright? Everyone stand back!?  Hinata Hyuga whispered as she checked the defibrillator?s readings and pushed the shock button.

After a few minutes, the Sand Ninja?s heart was beating again and breathing on his own.

?Wow? What a night!?  Asuma whispered as he sat back on the ground.

?Yeah? Look at those stars!? Hinata Uzumaki said as she grabbed his knee and sat next to him.

?I better post a couple of extra lookouts?? Kankurou said.

Hinata looked at Asuma and asked, ?Think they?ll attack after that commotion???

Asuma reached for her shoulder, pulled her close and rubbed his fingers on her back and neck.

?They might? Are you ready??

?Yeah??  She smiled.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 27, 2008)

*Chapter 73 - Obito & Hitomi's Date! - Part 1*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team

*Be sure and check out Chapter 72 at the bottom of Page 7...!*

*Chapter 73*


Team 7 had made camp for the night.  They ate a hot meal and read the latest message from Konoha.

Hitomi had taken a few minutes to wash herself off with a washcloth and brush her hair as best she could.

“Obito, if you don’t mind I’m gonna turn in first…” Kiba said.  “I’m beat.”  

“The rest of you turn in and get as much sleep as you can… I figure we won’t get there before Noon tomorrow.  I hope we’ll be in time.”

Kiba looked at Hitomi who seemed a little disappointed.  

He thought for a minute leaned down and said,  “Alright… You two go ahead and do your apple juice…  Hitomi… About 40 minutes, alright?  You need your sleep the most.”

“Alright Sensei…” She grinned. “Thanks!”  

“Obito… Wake me up about 3:00 and I’ll let you do your 2 hours… Mikasa… Chaperone them!”  Kiba said with a wink.

“Thanks, Sensei…”  Obito replied as Kiba walked off.

Hitomi giggled as she grabbed Obito by his hand and led him a few feet into the open field as Mikasa followed.

He reached into his pack and pulled out two bottles of apple juice.

“Nice night tonight… Look at all those stars!” Obito said as he opened the bottle for Hitomi and handed it to her.

“Yeah…” She replied as she scooted up next to him and reached for his hand as Mikasa laid down next to her.

“I know you have a lot on your mind with your sister being on Team 3, but thanks for doing this.” 

“Yeah, I’m worried about all of them… But don’t ever tell my sister I said so…”  Obito smirked as he took a sip.

“You look nice tonight…”

“Thank you…” She smiled.

“Well, even if we’re all a little grungy and sweaty after all we’ve been through in the last 3 days…”  He grinned as he looked her in the eyes.

“Oh, well of course… It goes with the job…” She said as she squeezed his hand. 

“Seriously though…” Obito sighed. “Are you ready for what’s coming?”

“Yeah, I think so… I just wish I wasn’t holding the rest of you up getting there.”

“Aw, Hitomi… Please don’t say it like that…” He said as he put his arm around her shoulder.

“We’re gonna need you when we get there.  You heard what the message said… Over 20 wounded and no way to evacuate them for a couple of more days.”

“Yeah, Obito… You’re right… I just wish there was some way for you to get there now… Much as I worry about you doing it, I know you could kill off a lot of the enemy and buy them some breathing room…” 

“It’s too bad you couldn’t leave, now… But even you need some rest…”

“I couldn’t leave you guys anyway…” Obito replied. “What if there’s an ambush waiting for us?”

Hitomi reached up to her shoulder and squeezed his hand again as they both took another sip of apple juice and thought silently for a minute.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 27, 2008)

*Chapter 74 - Obito & Hitomi's Date! - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team

*Be sure and check out Chapter 72 at the bottom of Page 7...!*

*Chapter 74*


“Obito… What if you made a couple of Shadow Clones and sent them on ahead?  I know they usually disappear once they’re hit, but yours are tougher than anyone else’s aren’t they?”

Obito looked at her for a second, then grinned and said, “And Dad always told me to look for a woman who’s smarter than I am…!”

Hitomi smiled, then asked, “But would they have enough Chakra to fight once they got there?”

“Not at full strength…”  He said as he took another sip of juice.  

“…What if…?  Hitomi… Do you have Soldier Pills?”

“Yeah, on my pharmaceutical scroll…” 

“I get it…!  We give your clones Soldier Pills and send them ahead… But would they work on your clones? Remember, poison and GenJutsu don’t have any effect on you…”

“One way to find out…!  Let’s go over here!”

Obito took her by the hand an they walked further from the camp.

“We should clear this with Kiba-Sensei, but he needs his sleep.”  She said as she pulled her scroll from her fanny pack.

“I know… I’ll tell him in the morning when I wake him up…”  Obito said as he cleared his pack of non-essential stuff and put it on.

Quietly, Obito made his hand sign and whispered, “Shadow Clone Jutsu!” 

Two clones appeared as Hitomi summoned 4 Soldier Pills from her scroll.

“Alright, you guys know what to do…”  Obito said to his clones.

“Here…” Hitomi instructed.  “Each of you take one of these now and the second one ONLY if you get in a jam…”

“Yeah…” Obito said.  “Both of you split up, one go North and the other go South for a couple of kilometers each, then head for the river… Avoid trouble as best you can and then support Team 3…”

“With any luck you should get there by what…?  Mid-morning…?” Asked Hitomi.

“Right… Anything else?” One clone asked.

“Yeah…” Hitomi replied. “Any ill effects from the Soldier Pill?”

They both shook their heads.

“Here… Lemme listen to you heartbeats.”  Hitomi said as she put her head to one of the clone’s chest.

“Sounds strong… Sounds normal… Take a deep breath please…  I can’t tell… How do you feel?”

“I feel fine…” Said the clone.  “Me too…” Said the other.

“If there’s nothing else…?” Asked Obito.

Everyone shook their heads.

“Bye guys!” Obito whispered, and then they took off.

“Be careful!” Hitomi whispered.

She put her arm around Obito, smirked and said, “Just like sending your kids off on their first day of school, isn’t it?” 

Obito put his arm around her shoulder and kissed her on the forehead.

“You flirt!”  He grinned.

She giggled and hugged him.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 27, 2008)

Omg this is so long! Good, but long


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2008)

they are hugging! they are kissing! THEY ARE TURNING INTO A SUCESSFUL COUPLE!! SO PROUD!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 28, 2008)

*Chapter 75 - Team 3 Prepares For War!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 75*


“Well now… Is everyone rested?”  Kakashi asked.

“It's 2 am… Here’s what we’re going to do… We move the wounded into the basement of that building, next we use the dead as decoys…”

“Sensei… The dead as decoys…?”  Hinata Hyuga asked in surprise.

“S’ok…”  Answered Kankurou.  “They’re my men… They already died once for their country, and they’d consider it an honor to do this to save their comrades.” 

“Me and my apprentice, Chillicothie, will use Chakra strings to animate some of the corpses.

“We’ll light up the camp fire to draw them right to us…”  Kakashi continued.

Asuma, help move the wounded and set things up… After that you’re with me and Konohamaru.  Both Hinata’s and Buford, you’re in the basement with the wounded.

“H… I want you to scan the area with your Byakugan and check for enemy movements.

“Yes, Sensei…”

“Asuma… Summon Pakkun.”

“Yes, Sensei…”

“Kakashi-Sensei…”  Hinata said.  “I see them moving across the river… Looks like 3 platoons… There’s another 3 platoons further up the river looking for a place to cross.”

“Okay… Let’s go!  Kankurou… Tell your people.”

“Sensei… This is too much for just a diversion… Are they trying to start a war…?”  Asked Asuma.

“Ahh… I looked over some of the enemy Ninja that were killed…”  Kakashi explained.

“They’re not what I’d call skilled professionals… More like soldiers of fortune... Riff-raff and hired thugs… There’s so many of them though and professionally equipped…  I’ve never seen anything like it…” 

“Somebody big is behind this then…?”  Asked Asuma.

“Maybe... The only thing to do now is fight them and try and hold out…  Hurry up and move the wounded…”

“Yes, Sensei…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 28, 2008)

*Chapter 76 - Look Up! The Battle Begins!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 76*


“Noisy aren’t they?”

“Yeah, they’re being deliberate about it…”

“The seven of us against that…”

“You guys be quiet and let them get about halfway across the river… Then we’ll attack.”

Meanwhile at the camp HQ, Kakahsi and the others were waiting for the other enemy unit to attack.

“They’ve made their way across…” Pakkun said.

“Hmmm… Yes…  They’ll wait for their other unit to attack and use the confusion to hit us.”

“Kankurou… You think those seven guys will be enough?”  Kakashi asked.

“Without a doubt… Bexar and Olaf are two of my best men and they’ve trained the other five.”

Back at the river, Bexar and his men listened to the enemy Ninja wade across the river.

“Sounds like there’s about 50 of them Sensei…” Olaf whispered.

“I count 43…” Bexar replied with a softer whisper.

“HIT ‘EM NOW!” He yelled as he leapt to his feet and threw two Kunai with exploding tags.

Olaf and the rest of the Sand Ninja responded from the flanks with Shuriken and Kunai as well.

Several Enemy Ninja went down in the water while others hurried toward the bank throwing shuriken and Kunai back at the Sand Ninja.

Up at HQ, Kakashi and the others could hear the explosions along with the yelling and screaming.

“Sounds like it’s started…”  Konohamaru said.

“Yeah…” Replied Kakashi.

“Kakashi… I smell 48 coming toward us.” Pakkun said.

“Waitaminute… Something’s wrong… I got one underground moving toward us… And two more in the air…!”

“In the air…?!  Pakkun, are you sure…?” Asuma asked.

“Yeah... And some kind of stink to go with them…!” 

Kakashi raised his headband and used his Sharingan to scan the sky.

“Balloons!”  Kakashi said with a panicked voice. “They’ve got men in balloons!”

“Asuma… Run and get O.J. and send her up here… You take her place with H and the wounded… And watch out for that guy with the Earth Jutsu…!”

“Konohamaru… Kick out that fire and everybody scatter… Watch the flanks!”

“O.J.!  We got trouble!  Report to Kakashi!”  Asuma yelled as he ran down the steps with a Kunai drawn.

“Right!”  Hinata Uzumaki replied as she ran up the steps two at a time.

“H… Use your Byakugan to locate an Earth Style user that’s supposed to be creeping up on us…!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

b..ballons? BUAHAHAHA!!! i laugh! that is somehow funny! and this seems to be getting to somewhere that i want to stay up all night and find out, but i can't cause, my parents are asses. so, so far, i want to read more. it's doing really good!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 29, 2008)

*Chapter 77 - Hinata & Asuma Rock!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 77*


“H… Use your Byakugan to locate an Earth Style user that’s supposed to be creeping up on us…!” Asuma instructed.

Hinata Hyuga looked around the room as Buford stood beside her with his Kunai drawn.

“There he is right behind that wall…!”  She yelled.

Just then the enemy Ninja’s head and arm materialized out from the wall with a grenade and tossed it.

“I got it!”  Yelled Asuma as he used a ball of Chakra to catch the grenade.

A couple of seconds later the grenade went off with a muffled ‘poof’.

“Hey! You did it!”  Hinata yelped.

“Never mind that… Keep your eye on him!”

“Right there…!

The enemy Ninja once again materialized out from the wall with a second grenade.

Asuma molded a larger Chakra ball and this time caught the enemy Ninja with the grenade in his hand and concentrated his energy.

The grenade went off with a ‘poof’ and shredded the upper torso of the enemy Ninja leaving the rest of him caught in the wall. 

“Aagghhh…!” Hinata fell back repulsed at the sight.

“Ugh…!  What a way to go…!”  Buford said out loud as he caught Hinata.

“You’d rather it was us…?” Asuma asked. 

Above ground Hinata Uzumaki reported to Kakashi.

“Sensei…?!”

“O.J….!  Over here…!”  Kakashi said as he grabbed her by the arm and pulled her into the woods where it was dark. 

“We’ve got two balloons… See ‘em?”

“Yes, Sensei…”

“They’re going to try and drop grenades down on top of us…!  Can you leap up there and beat them to the punch…?”

“Sure, Sensei… No sweat…”

“Fine… Leap up there and kill the first one, and then throw a Kunai with an exploding tag at the second one… They’re filled with a highly explosive gas, so be sure and jump clear as soon as you throw it…!  GO!”

Hinata leapt into the trees and worked her way to the first balloon just as the enemy Ninja was tossing grenades at the camp.

“TAKE COVER…!”  Kakashi yelled.

Three large explosions went off sending shrapnel everywhere.

Hinata leapt out of the dark with a Kunai and drove it into the heart of the enemy Ninja just as he pulled the pin on a grenade.

She caught the grenade and tossed it as far as she could into the woods where it exploded harmlessly… She silently hoped.

She then threw her Kunai with an exploding tag at the second balloon and then jumped clear into the closest tree and scrambled for cover.

The Kunai ripped into the balloon’s envelope and exploded in a huge fireball sending flaming debris into the treetops and lighting up the night sky.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 29, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> b..ballons? BUAHAHAHA!!! i laugh! that is somehow funny! and this seems to be getting to somewhere that i want to stay up all night and find out, but i can't cause, my parents are asses. so, so far, i want to read more. it's doing really good!




Yes, the balloon... The long forgotten weapon of war!  (For obvious reasons...)

I got the idea while putting together the fight and read up on them at Wikepedia….

I knew they were used in the Civil War and WW1, but they go back further than that…  The 1700’s…!  ~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

O.O no way. you know, i somehow think that the government is really desperate for some war machines. really weird.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2008)

*Chapter 78 - Hinata Mops Up*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 78*


Hinata Uzumaki made her way from the cover of the treetops and back to the ground where Kakahsi and the others were getting into position to attack the second group of enemy Ninja?s.

?Nice job, O.J.!?  Kakashi said.

?Thanks Sensei? Was anyone hurt??

?No, I don?t think so? Those balloons cost us our element of surprise, but the fire should accomplish the same thing?  Maybe better.? 

?Once that other balloon has passed over the compound, throw another Kunai with an exploding tag at it? It?ll help cover that flank.?

?Right!?

The fire from the first balloon?s hydrogen and canvas envelope was quickly incinerating the treetops between the compound and the enemy Ninjas.

They heard screaming as the grenades were going off and some of the men were caught up in the fire.

Kakashi used his Sharingan to scan the flanks and found one group trying for their right and the other group coming in from the left.

?O.J?. Now!?  Kakashi instructed.

Hinata then took aim and threw the Kunai into the other balloon?s envelope, which exploded into flames and landed in the treetops right on top of the approaching Ninja?s.

From the cover of the darkness, she started throwing her Shuriken and Kunai into the enemy.

Kakashi gave the word and Kankurou, Konohamaru, Chillicothie and five other Sand Ninja?s charged their left flank and engaged twenty enemy Ninja?s.

Hinata Uzumaki continued to hold the right flank on her own.

She wished she could charge into the woods, but couldn?t because of the exploding grenades from the fire.

Instead she continued to move from spot to spot in the shadows and throw Shuriken and Kunai at the remaining enemy.

Within 12 minutes it was over and the enemy Ninja were either dead or dying. 

Kankurou staggered back from the woods with a wounded Konohamaru.

?What happened?  How bad are you hurt??  Kakashi asked.

?It?s just a slash to the arm, Sensei??  He groaned.

?O.J?. Send for H? Get her up here??

?No, Sensei? Get me down to where she is? No sense exposing her to danger out here??

?Yeah, you?re right? Take him down, Kankurou? The rest of you keep watch?!? 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 30, 2008)

battle! go oj! go oj! this is getting good!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> battle! go oj! go oj! this is getting good!



It's not close up, in-your-face-combat yet, but I'm getting it there.

(You wouldn't want the fight to all be over in 2 or 3 chapters anyway, would you...?)


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 30, 2008)

true, i don't want it over in only a few chapters... but this is oh so good! i still can't wait!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2008)

*Chapter 79 - 200 Plus!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 79*


“H… Konohamaru’s been hurt…!”  Kankurou said as he helped Konohamaru down the steps.

“Asuma… Go up and help Kakashi…”  Konohamaru said as he found a supply crate to sit on.

“Yes, Sensei… Uh, H… Can you scan across the river with your Byakugan from here?”

“Sure… Why?”

“Just a hunch…”

Hinata Hyuga quickly scanned the area.

“My God…!”

“What do you see?”  Asuma asked.

“About 200 plus… and it looks like they’re preparing to send skirmishers across… about 40 of them.  And these guys look better trained and more experienced than the guys you just fought.”

“Thanks… I’ll tell Kakashi…!”  Asuma yelled as he ran up the steps.

“Sensei… Let me see that wound of yours…  Hold still while I remove the poison.”  Hinata instructed.

“How are you holding up…?  You must be exhausted…”  Konohamaru asked.

“Be quiet Sensei… I’m giving the orders around here…”  She replied.

“Better listen to her, man…”  Grinned Kankurou.

“Hey, Buford… Uh… What’s that mess on the wall?”

“That…?  Oh… That’s some of Asuma’s handiwork… Part of the guy’s still in the wall…”  Buford replied.

“Ugh… What a mess!”  Kankurou winced and shook his head.

Topside with Kakashi.

“Over 200 with 40 skirmishers, huh…?” Kakashi said.  

“Okay, they’ll try and take us on several at a time until they break us… Or at least wear us down and then hit us with that larger body.”

“Chillicothie… Go tell Bexar I want his Team back up here with us.”

Soon Bexar’s Team was back at the compound and Kakashi looked at his watch.

“It’s 4:30… I figure they’ll attack at dawn… Maybe a little before with a small scout team…  We’ll split up in teams of two… 20 yards apart and hide in the treeline by the river.”

“Sensei… Can we hold off against all that?”  Asuma asked.

Hinata Uzumaki walked up behind Asuma and slid her hands onto his shoulders and squeezed.

“As long as they don’t attack with the main force all at once… I believe we can.”  Kakashi replied.  

“Everyone relax and conserve your Chakra… Let one person on each team do the attacking while the other one hangs back… If you get hit, fall back and make your way back here…  While you’re fighting, keep moving… Don’t stand in one place too long.”

Kakashi looked at Hinata and Asuma and winked.

“Asuma… You’re with Konohamaru… O.J., you’ll be with me… I think you’ll both worry less this way…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

*Chapter 80 - Saying Our 'Goodbyes' Before the Fight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 80*


?Can you give us a minute Sensei??  Asked Asuma.

?Sure??  Kakashi replied.

Asuma took Hinata Uzumaki by the hand and led her beside a building to the safety of the shadows.

?You look concerned? You okay??  Asuma asked her.

?I?d be lying if I said I wasn?t scared?? Hinata replied. 

?I just? I wish we had spent more time together before today instead of going back and forth with all the games??

Hinata started to tear up.  Asuma looked at her and then pulled her close and held her tight.

?Look, I think we?re gonna be fine? You took on 100 of your Dad?s clones, right???  Asuma asked.

?Yeah, but my Dad wasn?t going all out trying to kill me...? She said with her chin over his shoulder.  ?These guys are going to try and kill us? Every one of them??

?Like I heard that one guy say, ?We knew the job was dangerous when we took it!??  Asuma replied.

?Sure we could die here today, but I have more confidence in us than that? I have confidence in you, Hinata?!?

?You call me by my first name??  It?s been awhile?? She snickered.

Asuma rubbed her back and then her neck.

?Sure? I love you, you know? I have for some time.? He said to her.

?I know? I love you, too.?

Hinata chuckled, ?You believe me when I say I love you, don?t you??  That?s important to me?  Especially right now??

?Yeah? I do??

Asuma turned his head, looked her in her eyes and kissed her.

After a minute he cupped her cheek with his hand and said, ?Listen to me? You stay loose and keep your mind on the fight? I?ll do the same? Okay??

Hinata nodded her head and wiped away a tear.

?Yeah? Stay sharp!?

?That?s right? Stay sharp?!?

They hugged each other once more, then walked back to the others holding hands.

Kakashi looked at them and smiled.

?Asuma? It?s almost time? Go down and see if Konohamaru is ready.?

As he started down the stairs, Kakashi grabbed Asuma by the arm and whispered, ?Don?t worry about O.J?. I?ll watch her back.?

?Thanks, Sensei??


*To be continued...*


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

wow, great job, awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 31, 2008)

eww! kisses! but, it's romantic, so i can't argue with that. very nuce details! and good god! 200??? christ, they are in for a load of hell!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> eww! kisses! but, it's romantic, so i can't argue with that. very nuce details! *and good god! 200??? christ, they are in for a load of hell!*



Hey!  Why do you think they're kissing each other goodbye?

...Then again, any excuse will do... Right?  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 31, 2008)

ha.. true very true!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

*Chapter 81 - A Cold Chill*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara

*A Concept Series set appx. 17-years after Manga Chapter 387*

*Chapter 81*


Kankurou was sitting on the floor writing on a scroll when Asuma came down the steps.

“Sensei’s… Whenever you’re ready.”  Asuma said.

Hinata Hyuga was sitting on a crate half asleep and leaning on Buford.

“You look tired, H…”  Asuma said.

“I feel tired.”  She replied.

“How do you feel, Sensei?” She asked Konohamaru as she got up and checked his pulse and heartbeat.

“I feel fine… I can hold up my end.”  He replied.

“Buford…” Kankurou said rolling up the scroll, “Will you see this gets to my wife and kids?”

Buford hesitated for a moment.

“Uh… Sure, Sensei…”

Hinata felt a cold chill grasp her heart as she began to realize what was happening.

“S…Sensei…?” She asked as she looked Konohamaru right in the eyes.

“Yeah H… You saw them better than anyone else… Over 200, right?”

Kankurou put his hand on Hinata’s shoulder and said, “You saw all the guys I lost… We lose people in situations like this.  Friends, relatives… Those we love and cherish…”  

“I’d think you’d know this in our line of work, but you’re young… Reality hits hard sometimes…”

He sighed then said, “Lady Hyuga… Thanks for all your help… You saved a lot of lives here.”

“But for what if we’re all just gonna get killed anyway…?”  She asked with tears streaming down her cheeks.

“Hey, don’t despair too much… None of us are dead yet…”  He smiled.  “Just take this time to appreciate those you’ve grown to love and respect.”

Hinata looked at Asuma, then at Konohamaru.

Asuma then slid his arm around Hinata and she reached for Konohamaru and they embraced.

“My God, no…”  She sobbed.

Kankurou then looked at Buford, and they shook hands.

“It’s been and honor, Sensei.”  Buford said.

“The honor has been mine, Buford… Protect her with your life.”  He said as he pointed toward Hinata.

“With my dying breath if it comes to that, Sensei…”

“I love you guys…” Hinata said.

“Love you, too…” Konohamaru replied.

“Yeah, you’re the best, Hinata…”  Said Asuma. 

Konohamaru broke the embrace and said, “Let’s go Asuma...”

Asuma and Hinata looked at each other and embraced again.

“You’ve talked to O.J., haven’t you?”  She asked.

“Yeah, and I’ll tell you the same thing I told her… We could all die here today, but I have more confidence in us than that…!  

“Don’t start acting like we’re already defeated, because we aren’t…! You stay sharp and fight!  Okay?”

“Yeah…”

They squeezed each other tightly, then let go.

Asuma grabbed his pack and walked up the stairs.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 31, 2008)

this is really tough on them. it's like letting go of your most precious item ever. i feel sad for them.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> this is really tough on them. it's like letting go of your most precious item ever. i feel sad for them.




Yeah, sometimes life imitates art and art imitates life...

My sister's husband is career Army.  A couple of years ago she was hosting a party of one of the base units and met the daughter of an old friend who was engaged to a US Marine.

He went to Iraq and a few weeks later was killed by a sniper.  He was only 19.

To this day my sister says she can still see that guy's face. ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 31, 2008)

that is so sad! the human mind can reject so many things!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

*Chapter 82 - Courage*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 82*


Hinata Hyuga sank to her knees and sobbed.  

Buford, not sure what to do, walked over, knelt down next her and placed his hand on her back.

One of the wounded Sand Ninja sat up from his mat and said, “Buford… Hand me one of those crutches over there…”

“Sure…”  He replied as he got up and walked to the crutches.

“W… What are… you doing…?”  Hinata sobbed.  “You… You’ve lost a leg…”

“I’m well enough to fight, Lady Hyuga…” He said as he took the crutch from Buford.  

“I’ll be damned if I’m gonna lay here flat on my backside and let my buddies have all the fun!” He winked.

“Yeah… That goes for me, too!”  Said another.

“But… You can’t even see…” She said.

“Then I’ll be his eyes!  It’s me, Guthrie… Both my arms are in a sling… Can you throw if I direct you?”

“Just say where, Hico… You and me’ll send ‘em straight to hell for breakfast!”

“Hey, wait a minute guys…” Buford said. “Why don’t the two of you stay here with H and I’ll go in your place?”

“You’ve already got an assignment, Junior!”  Smirked the blind Ninja.

“Yeah, Buford… And it’s an important one… Guthrie’s right… You stay here and protect Lady Hyuga!” Replied Hico.

In all, five wounded Sand Ninja were able to rise to their feet and make their way up the stairs.

The last one out stopped on the staircase and looked at Hinata and Buford.

“Lady Hyuga… Thanks for patching us up!  Take care of our buddies while we keep these guys off your back will ‘ya…?”

Hinata was too choked up to speak.  All she could do was place her fist over her heart and mouth the words, “Thank you!”

After the last one walked out the door at the top of the stairs, Hinata Uzumaki walked down.

“What’s going on…?” She asked.

“C….Courage… Raw courage…” Hinata Hyuga croaked as she wiped her eyes.

Hinata Uzumaki walked down and embraced her best friend.

“There’s not much time left…” She said.

“No… None at all… If I don’t see… If the worst does happen…” Hinata Hyuga said.

“I know… Same here…”

“O.J.!”

“I gotta go…”

“Yeah…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 1, 2008)

*Chapter 83 - The Wake-Up Call*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team  


*Chapter 83*


“Kiba-Sensei… Wake up…”

“Huh…?  Takahiro…?”

“Yeah, I got up early so you could sleep an extra hour and Obito could get his two hours an hour early… After all, time is important for those guys at the river.”  Takahiro whispered.

“Uh, huh…” Kiba yawned.

“Also Sensei, Obito wanted me to inform you that Hitomi had a brainstorm after you turned in… Here’s your coffee… Unless of course, you’re gonna be mad at her, then Obito said to tell you it was his idea and not hers, so he’d get the blame…”

“Huh?” Kiba said as he took a sip.

“If on the other hand you thought it was a great idea, then I’m to tell you it was all Hitomi’s idea and that she should get the credit… Understand…?”

“Takahiro… Why don’t you just tell me what they did…?”

“Obito made two Shadow Clones, Hitomi gave them Soldier Pills and they sent them on ahead.”

Kiba and Takahiro looked at each other.

Then Kiba took a sip of coffee and looked at Obito and Hitomi who were both asleep with the top of their heads next to each other and Mikasa curled up beside Hitomi.

Kiba looked at Takahiro and took another sip.

“Y’know…” Kiba said clearing his throat, “That’s not a bad idea… Not bad at all… I like it!” 

“Did you make this coffee…?”

“Yes I did, Sensei…”

“It’s terrible!”

“You’re right Sensei… My coffee always is…”

“Strong, but terrible…”  He said as he took another sip. 

“Alright… Let’s give everyone another 30-minutes, then get them up… Except Obito… Let him sleep while we break camp… He can get his stuff packed fast and eat on the way…  By the way, what’s for breakfast?”

“Breakfast Bars and Hardtack.”

“Ugh…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 1, 2008)

eww! hardtack?? yuck! and those sand ninja are so brave! just like my gaara-kun! *sniff* go get em! make my gaara proud!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *eww! hardtack?? yuck! *and those sand ninja are so brave! just like my gaara-kun! *sniff* go get em! make my gaara proud!!



It's gotta be better than the Pre-Cooked Chicken that Kakashi picked up from supply back in Chapter 39...

Or how he's not able to get a key, lying within the range of a few meters, quickly enough without resorting to petty tricks.

~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 1, 2008)

*Chapter 84 - Kakashi's Instructions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara

*5 NEW CHAPTERS TODAY...!  Starting with Chapter 83...!  Enjoy! ~ FLJ*


*Chapter 84*


“Can you see anyone, H?”

“Yes, Sensei… They’re all at the river and waiting… For their orders to cross, I guess.”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“Very good, we have some time yet…”

“It’s been an honor serving with you guys… And I’m glad we were able to take a few minutes and spend time with the people closest to us… But as Asuma has pointed out, we’re not done yet!”

“I remember the first big mission I took O.J.’s parents on… We ran up against a tough opponent and I told them that, ‘I wouldn’t let anyone on my team die.’”

“That was true then and it’s true now… I am the Sixth Hokage.  That means something important.”

It means that you guys don’t fight and die for me… It means that I fight and die for you…!  …And for our village.”

Hinata Uzumaki felt a lump in her throat and thought of her dad.

“I know the odds are stacked against us, but you have all proved yourselves or you wouldn’t be here.  Trust me, we’re going to win… But I need you to follow orders.”

“To start, we’ll be working in teams of two… One attacks and the other supports his teammate.”

“Kakashi-Sensei…?”

“Yes, uh, Guthrie wasn’t it?”  Kakashi replied to the blind Ninja.

“Yes, Sensei… I’d like to volunteer for the point… I’m rested up and I’ve got a killer Jutsu.”

Hinata Uzumaki looked at Asuma, grinned and nudged him with her elbow.

“I can hear you all snickering, now…”  Guthrie added with a smile.

“Very well Guthrie… You and Hico take the point after Konohamaru takes care of this first wave of 40 men.”  Kakashi said.

“Konohamaru will do the honors and we will all support him with a barrage of Shuriken and Kunai with exploding tags…”

“After that, fall back and we’ll re-group… This is going to be a long fight, so there will be a lot of going back and forth…  Watch the flanks…”

“We will not cross the river… I want to keep the high ground!”

“Hopefully we can hold out and get some relief this afternoon…”

“Any questions?”

“No…?  Alright… H…?  What do you see?”

“They’re starting to move toward the river and they’re spread apart by a few feet…”

“They’re all still together, though?”

“Yes, Sensei…”

“Okay… Let’s go…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Chapter 85 - Just bad with names*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team x Obito’s Clone

*5 NEW CHAPTERS TODAY...!  Starting with Chapter 83...!  Enjoy! ~ FLJ*


*Chapter 85*


“Alright, we’re outta here!”  Kiba said as Team 7 and the Sand Team took to the trees.

“That was a great idea you guys had…!  Too bad none of us thought of it before…!”  Kiba said to Obito and Hitomi.

“Yeah…” Said Hitomi.

“How are you doing…?”  She asked Obito.

“Me…?”  Obito chuckled. “I’m fine!  How are you doing?”

“I’m keeping up, silly!  What I meant is you were worried last night… I just wanted to make sure you were okay…”

Obito grinned and said, “I'm fine… And thanks for asking!”

A little over 4 hours ahead of them, both of Obito’s clones were making their way toward the river.

“Dawn… About another hour…” One clone thought to himself.

“Hope we’re both in time…” Thought the other.

A few minutes later the Obito Clone to the South leapt through a group of trees.

Suddenly, a huge series of explosions threw him violently to the ground.

“Uggh… What was that…?”  The clone asked out loud.

“Cool...! The Perimeter Barrier Jutsu is a success!” 

“Well, look what the cat dragged in…!”  He heard familiar voices say.

The clone looked up and fanned the smoke and dust away with his hand.

“You guys…?  The Grass Team…?”

“Yeah… Dufus!  I’m Youkako, and this is Taizo and Taro.”

“I take it you guys are in cahoots with the guys who attacked us…”

“You see, I told you he was smart… He’s just bad with names…”  Tazio said.

“Shut up…”  Youkako said in an annoyed voice.

“Since you didn’t disappear, I’ll take it you’re the real thing and not a Shadow Clone like your Daddy is so famous for…”

“I’ll let her think that…” The clone thought to himself.

“…Obito Uzumaki!  You have no idea how glad our Master was to learn of your existence…!”

“I don’t suppose you’d be willing to tell me who he is..?” The clone asked.

“No… That’s all you get.”  Taro said.

“Well, if that’s it then, I have places to go and people to see…”

“Where and who would that be?”  Youkako asked.

“Sorry, that’s all YOU get!”  The clone replied.

“Sorry Obito… Our Master has other plans for you… You’ll be coming with us!”  Youkako said as she put her finger to her eye and cast a powerful GenJutsu at Obito’s clone.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Chapter 86 - Obito's Clone Vs. The Grass Team*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito’s Clone x The Grass Team

*5 NEW CHAPTERS TODAY...!  Starting with Chapter 83...!  Enjoy! ~ FLJ*


*Chapter 86*


“You’ll be coming with us!” Youkako said.

Youkako stood there for several long, quiet seconds with her finger in her eye and Obito's clone staring at her with an impatient look on his face.

“Uhhh… Youkako… Who writes your dialogue…???”  Obito’s clone asked.

“I told you it wouldn’t work…” Tazio ribbed Youkako.

“Shut up…” She said to him with an annoyed voice.

“Well, if that’s all, I’ll be going…”  The clone said. 

“Y’know… I saved your life… I can’t believe you’re doing this!”

The Grass Ninjas started to laugh.

“You didn’t save me from that snake, you fool!  We brought it with us!”  Youkako scoffed.  “What an amateur!”  

“You were using it in order to spy on us… See who'd come to 'your rescue'... Gather intelligence…”

“I told you he’s not as dumb as he looks…!”  Tazio said.

“Shut up…” Youkako said with an annoyed voice.

“Well… I’m gone!”  The clone said.

“Not so fast…!  Get him Taro!”  Youkako screeched.

Taro took off and circled around Obito’s clone in a blur.

“Super-Speed Jutsu of some sort…?”  The clone thought to himself.

“AHH!”  Obito’s clone felt a sharp pain in his back and dropped to his hands and knees and started to shiver.

Taro stopped and said, “One of our strongest poisons… It paralyzes almost instantly… It’ll take a couple of days to kill you… But we’ll give you the antidote soon as we get you back to the Master’s Hideout.”

“S… Sure you won’t… tell me who he is…?”  The clone asked.

“Not a chance.”  Youkako said.

Obito’s clone grunted in pain and a flash of Chakra came off his body.  He stopped shivering and stood to his feet.

“Remind me to kill you when I have more time…”  The clone growled.

The three grass Ninja looked at each other.  Tazio and Taro shrugged their shoulders and Tazio made a quick series of hand signs.

Lightning energy came out of his arms and struck Obito’s clone and he screamed in pain and dropped to his knees again.

The clone growled and looked at them.

“Oh crap!”  Tazio exclaimed.

Taro took off again in a blur of speed around Obito’s clone and started to hit the clone.

“Ow!…  Ow!… Hey!… That hurts!”  Taro yelled as hit the clone.

“How tough are you anyway?!”

“If it hurts so bad, STOP DOING IT…!” The clone boomed as he took a swing and missed.

“Ha! You swing like an old lady!”  Tazo taunted.

“Yeah… and you hit like a girl!”

“Gahhh!”  The clone yelled as he felt another sting in his back.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Chapter 87 - The Final Blow*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito’s Clone x The Grass Team

*5 NEW CHAPTERS TODAY...!  Starting with Chapter 83...!  Enjoy! ~ FLJ*


*Chapter 87*


Obito’s clone shrugged off the pain and glared at the Grass Ninjas.

“That was a double dose… You should be dead…”  Taro said as he dropped the spent syringe.

“Last chance guys… Give it up or die!”  The clone said with his booming voice.

“Our orders are to take him alive, you dip!” Screeched Youkako.

“I don’t think that’s gonna happen…”  Tazio said.  

“We just hit him with every means we have of taking him alive… We HAVE to KILL him now…!  He knows too much!” Taro yelled.

“Just do it…”  Youkako said as she walked away.

Taro took off again at high speed around the clone and started to stab at him with Kunai and Shuriken.

“What’s up with this guy…?” Taro thought as he ran around the clone.  

“The more I cut and stab him the harder it is to slice him… Is he getting tougher…???”

Tazio was charging up another Lighting Jutsu.

“Back off Taro… I’ll hit him again!”

With that, Obito’s clone focused his Chakra into his arm and punched the ground with all his might.

Taro and Tazio screamed in terror for a short second. 

The shock wave caused the ground to heave and break apart as the trees splintered for 80 yards in every direction.

More than a minute later the dust had cleared and the clone looked around and saw Taro and Tazio were dead, their bodies ripped apart by the trees as they had splintered and fell.

He looked over his shoulder and saw Youkako had survived. 

She was dazed and bleeding from her head and he started to walk toward her.

“You bastard!”  She yelled as she focused her Chakra into her right hand and charged the clone.

“A Chakra Scalpel…?!  Medical Ninjutsu…?”  The clone thought as he pulled his Kunai from it’s holster and braced himself.

“DIE…!”  She screeched as she swung her arm.

“Whoa… Fast!”  The clone yelled.

“AAGGGHHH!” Obito and Youkako both yelled as she struck the clone on the top of his left shoulder.

The clone felt his collarbone break and Youkako felt her arm snap in three places.

Both fell to the ground in pain.

“AAAAGHHH…” She yelled. “What ARE you?!”

Obito’s clone stood up, walked over and grabbed Youkako by her good arm and yanked her to her feet.

“I should kill you…”  Obito boomed into her face.

“You guys started this war and are playing for keeps… But it’s goes against my grain to hurt a girl… Especially when she’s already hurt… Pray you never cross my path again!”

With that, the clone tossed her into one of the still standing trees and left her there.

While he walked away, he could still hear her cursing and screeching at him.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Chapter 88 - Konohamaru does it again!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito’s Clone x The Grass Team


*Chapter 88*


Once the Obito clone was far enough away for Youkako, he thought about releasing the Jutsu.

“No…” He thought. “My mission is to get to the river… There’s no guarantee the other clone made it and half an Obito clone is better than none…”

With that he carefully pulled off his pack and pulled out a T-Shirt and made a crude sling out of it and then took to the trees.

Back at the river, Kakashi was getting everyone into position.

“Pakkun, is there anyone else sneaking around our flanks?”  He asked.

“No… This group is the only one moving right now.”  The dog replied.

“What’s your count?”

“I count 43.”

“Is everyone ready?”  Kakashi whispered.

Everyone nodded.

“Konohamaru… You’re on…!”

“Yes, Sensei…”

With that Konohamaru stepped up to a tree facing the group of enemy Ninja, placed his hands together and concentrated.

His comrades waited in the shadows with Shuriken and Kunai ready.

Konohamaru then took a deep breath and said, “Harem No Jutsu!”

There was a huge puff of smoke and there before the enemy’s eyes were 100 shapely brunettes standing in the wisps of smoke.

Hinata Uzumaki put her hand to her mouth and said, “Oh… my… Gawd…!”

“What in the hell…?!” Asuma, Kankurou, and Chillicothie all said together as they stood with their mouths open, their faces red and blood dripping from their nostrils.

“Bimbo Charge!” All 100 cooed in unison as they ran toward the enemy Ninja.

Soon, they heard the enemy Ninja yelling in shock as the 100 brunettes bounded toward them, each clone selecting ‘a target’ to throw their arms around.

Many screamed as their noses started to gush blood and a couple dropped dead from heart attacks.

At the top of the other bank the Colonel in charge of the enemy unit pulled out a telescope to see what was going on and quickly staggered back in shock with his own nose starting to bleed.

“Good Lord, what a Jutsu!”  The Colonel exclaimed.

As the Harem clones started to make contact with the 43 men, Kakashi gave the order. 

“Now! Let ‘em have it!”  He yelled.

His team then stood to their feet and started throwing their Kunai and Shuriken at the enemy.  The Harem clones started disappearing as their weapons found their marks.

Soon the 43 men were on the ground dead or severely wounded.

Kakashi gave the order to retreat and they all went back to the compound.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is great, thanks a lot for this. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 3, 2008)

WHAT THE??? harem??? jutsu?? THE NARUTO TRADE MARK LIVES ON!! hara de hara har!!! HA! that was a really good one. and that obito clone is a tough boy. tough piece of jerky. and those are tough!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Chapter 89 - Ratcliff's Raiders*

Naruto: The Next Generation
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff & Major Bismarck


Chapter 89


Once Kakashi and his team made it back to the compound, they stood around for a minute to catch their breath and then started to laugh.

“Konohamaru-Sensei… Mom said you and Pop developed that Jutsu…” Hinata Uzumaki said,  “Never thought I’d ever see it though…”

“I’m not sure I ever want to again…”  Asuma replied.

“Now that surprises me… I’d figure you would get a kick out of that more than anyone!” She smiled at Asuma.

“Yeah…!  If it was you or H doing it, I would!  But it was a GUY doing it…!  Our Sensei…!”  Asuma replied as the other men started to laugh.

“Sensei… Dude…!  You broke the rules, man!”

“All’s fair in love and war, Asuma!” Konohamaru chuckled.

Hinata smiled at Asuma and winked.

“Okay, Sensei… What do we do next?”  Konohamaru asked Kakashi.

“Well, right now they are regaining their composure… I’m sure the Harem Jutsu and the loss of 43 men has thrown them…”

“Pakkun… What can you tell me?”

“It’s as you say… They’re up on their high ground discussing what to do next…”  The dog replied.

“Major Bismarck… How many did we lose?”

“We lost 34 men, Colonel… Nine are wounded and can’t fight for the rest of the day… What WAS that…?  Some sort of GenJutsu…?”

“No… It was more like a kid’s prank… Something very stupid... And yet very effective…” He said blotting blood from his nose.

“What are your orders, Sir?”

“We have what, Major…?  220 men…?”

“238 to work with and another 243 coming, Colonel Ratcliff.”

“Very good!  Send in Echo Delta!” 

“They're outnumbered, desperate and extremely capable... So let's play with them and feel ‘em out!”

“Sir!” The Major saluted.

Soon eight enemy Ninja were making their way to the river.

“Kakashi… Eight men are coming…”  Pakkun said.

“Eight…?!”  Kakashi replied.

“Hico… Guthrie… The two of you come with me… The rest of you stay here with Pakkun and watch the flanks!… O.J.!”

The four of them left and Asuma rose to his feet.

“Worried?”  Asked Konohamaru.

“No, Sensei… Well, yeah… a little…”

“Don’t worry about O.J., she’ll be fine!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 4, 2008)

*Chapter 90 - Guthrie & Hico Defend and Attack!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Heroes, Guthrie & Hico 


*Chapter 90*


“Hico… Guthrie… Are you up for this?”

“We sure are, Sensei.. Would you like a run down on our Jutsu’s?” Guthrie asked.

“Ahh, thanks… But I already know what they are…!”

“How would you know that, Sensei?”

“I’m the Sixth Hokage… It’s my job to know!” He winked.

“Plus, I put together the Leaf’s Bingo Book entries on you guys 10 years ago…!”

“Alright… You two make your way down to the bank there… O.J., You have more Chakra than I have… I need you to make about a dozen Illusionary Shadow Clones of different people to give them something to shoot at… Can you handle that?”

“Sure, Sensei…”

Hinata Uzumaki then made her sign and created twelve Clones and had them position themselves on the bank close to Guthrie and Hico.

The eight enemy Ninja were across the river and they put themselves into a formation.

“They’re setting up Gutrie… Get ready…”  Hico told the blind Ninja as he stood behind him.

The enemy Ninja started making a series of hand signs in unison.

Kakashi lifted his forehead protector and watched with his Sharingan.

“Yeah… Fire Dragon Napalm…!  In mass!”

The eight Ninja drew in deep breaths and exhaled, “Katon Karyuu Endan!!!”

Fire shot from the Ninja’s mouths and combined into a huge wall of fire that lunged across the river.

“Wow!  I can feel the heat…!” Hinata yelped. “Hico… Gu…”

Kakashi grabbed her by the arm.

“Just watch!”  He said.

“Alright Guthrie!”  Hico tapped him on the shoulder.

“Suiton Suijinheki…!!!”  Guthrie yelled.

Water rose from the river in a huge wall and blocked the flame, then fell back on it extinguishing it. 

Hico then yelled, “Doton Doryuuheki…!” 

Mud shot out of his mouth and shot back across the river and smashed into six of the eight enemy Ninja’s and buried them.

The remaining two started to scramble back up the bank and Kakashi took a Kunai with an exploding tag and flung it at the two Ninja’s.

The Kunai stuck one of them in his back and he screamed in pain.  A second later the tag exploded, killing them both.

“Alright…!  Let’s get outta here!”  Kakashi ordered.

“Sensei… Won’t they just send more…?”  Hinata asked.

“Not through here… All that left over mud would bog them down… They’ll just have to look for another place to cross, now…”

“That will buy us some time then?” She asked.

“A little, O.J., but don’t count on it…”  He replied.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

whoa.... this is intense.. it's getting even better...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 4, 2008)

*Chapter 91 - Simple Orders*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff & Major Bismarck


*Chapter 91*


“Alright everyone… We can expect a counter attack at any time so stay sharp!”  Kakashi said.

He ducked down the stairs and saw Hinata Hyuga was sound asleep on a mat.

“Shhhh…”  Buford hushed as he put his finger to his lips.

“First time she’s slept in 27 hours, Sensei…”  He whispered.

“Yeah… She’s exhausted…” Kakashi whispered back.

“She paced the floor worrying about everybody for the last 40 minutes… She’s only been asleep for five…”

“Let her sleep, then… I can make due without her Byakugan…” He winked.

“Colonel!  Echo Delta has been routed…!  They’re all dead, Sir!”

“Ahhhhggghhh!” Ratcliff growled.

“Okay… Major, come with me… Let's find out what we're dealing with and take it out...! Call for Rondo…”

“Yes, Sir!”  Bismarck replied.

Ratcliff pulled out his telescope and started to glass the area.

“Rondo reporting, Sir…!”

“Good… You can see across the river, right?”

“Yes Colonel, I can…”

“I’m only seeing about fifteen… Maybe twenty… They look like they have Leaf with them, too…  Ooo… Nice blonde!  She’s cute!  They got a guy on crutches… another with his head bandaged… This is a hodge-podge team…”  Colonel Ratcliff mumbled to himself.

“Mmmm… Nice legs…”  Rondo said.

“What…?”  Major Bismarck asked while looking through his telescope.

“…On the blonde, Sir.”  Rondo replied.

“Yes she does…!” Ratcliff added.  “Say, are those whiskers on her face…???”

Suddenly Ratcliff saw something and focused on it.  “I’ll-be-damm!  Kakashi Hatake! …The Sixth Hokage!”

“Where…?” Bismarck asked.

“Right there with ‘Blondie’… See him?”

“The guy with the white hair, Sir?”  Rondo asked.

“Yeah, that’s him!”  Ratcliff replied.  “That’s why we’re losing so many guys here all at once…  I figured that old Biscuit Eater would’a died years ago…!”

“Captain Rondo… You’re the best sniper I have…” Ratcliff said as he turned to Rondo.

“Your orders are simple: KILL KAKASHI!” 

“I’ll set up a diversion for you… The target’s over a thousand yards away, so take your time…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Apr 5, 2008)

?Say, are those whiskers on her face????? 

Nice, can't wait to read more.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

a hot blond? HA! look out hinata uzamachi! you might have some pervs lookin for you! HA!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 5, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> “Say, are those whiskers on her face…???”
> 
> Nice, can't wait to read more.




Yeah, fortunately there's only six of 'em!  ...Or so she once said.




claraofthesand said:


> a hot blond? HA! look out hinata uzamachi! you might have some pervs lookin for you! HA!




Evil men with evil schemes...

More tonight and this weekend!  (I have to work on Saturday's)

The plot gets thicker and downright sinister...

The bad guys get badder and the good guys get... well... Check back and see for yourself!


Many thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

i will be waiting.. and watching....


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 5, 2008)

*Chapter 92 - Ratcliff's Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff & Major Bismarck


*Chapter 92*


“Captain Rondo… You’re the best sniper I have…” Colonel Ratcliff said.

“Your orders are simple: KILL KAKASHI!”  

“I’ll set up a diversion for you… The target’s over a thousand yards away, so you take your time…”

“I can nail him, Colonel.  With these eyes, I always hit what I aim at… Even at that distance!”

“Yeah, but at a thousand yards the target can move after you shoot… Probably 20 seconds…”

“25… Colonel…”

“Lot can happen in the 25 seconds it takes for your arrow to hit the target…”  Ratcliff replied.

“Beggin’ the Colonel’s pardon, but would you care to make a wager, Sir?”  Rondo asked.

“Yeah…?”

“I want the blonde…” Rondo said with a sinister grin.

“Our contract says we need a survivor from every attack we make to carry the news back to the Sand and the Leaf… It might as well be her…”  Bismarck sighed.

“Okay…  You kill Kakashi, she’s yours… But I want him DEAD!” Ratcliff replied.  

“Yes, Sir…! You got a bet!”  Rondo saluted and left.

“Major Bismarck…” Ratcliff grunted. “Remind me to kill him someday.” 

“Sir…?”

“Get Pine and Bluff…”

“Yes, Sir…!”

Colonel Ratcliff continued to glass the area.

“Yeah… They got a Ninja dog… They can smell us coming!”  He said to himself.

“Pine and Bluff reporting, Colonel!”

“Gather your platoons… You’re doing a Mass Transportation Jutsu into the heart of their campground… I’ll split 100 men and send them around both flanks and draw them away from the center… When I give the word, you all go at once…”  Ratcliff explained.

“Capture the blonde girl and one other person, but KILL everyone else!”   

“Now, I got Rondo aiming for the old guy with the white hair, but kill him quick if you can… He’s that dangerous…!”

“Yes, Sir!”  Pine and Bluff saluted.

“Kakashi, they’re moving!”  Pakkun said.  “About 40 on the left flank and 60 on our right…!”

“Mmmmnnn… I don’t like it.”  Kakashi replied.

“Kankurou, you take your team and go to the right… Chillicothie you take a team and go to the left… Don’t go too far and don’t engage them!  If it’s a diversion I want you to get back here ASAP…!”

“Guthrie and Hico… You’ve used up most of your Chakra, so stay under cover and guard H and Buford…  Be ready for a large surprise attack…!”

“Yes, Sensei…!”  They replied.

“What do we do, Sensei?”  Asked Konohamaru.

“The four of us mill around at the edges…  If this is a diversion, I want to be ready…”  Kakashi answered.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

look out kakashi.. LOOK OUT!! 
kakashi: ah! what are you yelling for?!?!
LOOK OUT!! ARROW!!
kakashi: wgh! *ducks down*
LOOK OUT FOR THE ROCK!!!
kakashi: rock?
YEEEAHAHH!! *kicks kakashi in face*
kakashi: AH! WHAT THE HELL?!?!
keep your guard up, dummy.
kakashi: YOU KICKED ME IN THE FACE!!
i know...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chapter 93 - Ratcliff's Raiders Attack!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff & Major Bismarck


*Chapter 93*


“Ratcliff’s guys are in position… You guys ready?”  Major Bismarck asked Captain Pine.

“Just about, Sir.”  Pine replied.

Pine and Captain Bluff had gathered their platoons of twelve men each.

“Lone Jack… You’ll transport in after us in what…?  3-minutes?”  Pine asked.

“Sounds right, Sir…” The one-eyed bushwacker replied while loading his poisoned Kunai. “I’ll play it by ear…”

“Just remember, we’re after the old, white-haired guy… And we’re to capture the blonde girl they have over there plus one more person.”

“A blonde girl...?  What if she puts up a scrap?”  Lone Jack scoffed.

“Our orders are to capture her and take her alive!”

“Yes, Sir.” He sneered.  “…I’m ready.”

Pine and Bluff gathered their men around them in a circle while Bismarck signaled Colonel Ratcliff.

Colonel Ratcliff then keyed his two-way radio to the two groups of men he had in position on the river bank.

“Do it!”

“Yes, Sir!” The radio crackled back.

40 men charged across the river on one side of Kakashi’s position and the other 60 men charged the other side.

Kankurou and Chillicothie’s teams started throwing Kunai with exploding tags at Ratcliff’s men halting their charge at the river.

Ratcliff gave the signal to Pine and Bluff who made their hand signs and transported their men into the middle of the Sand’s compound, first Pine’s men followed by Bluff’s with a 10-second delay.

“Sensei!”  Asuma yelled.

“I see them…”  Kakashi said calmly.

Pine’s men quickly spread out and engaged Kakashi and the others.

Kakashi and Asuma quickly pulled several Shuriken and started throwing them at the attacking Ninja’s while Hinata Uzumaki and Konohamaru attacked with their Kunai.

Hinata drawing on her experience with her Dad a few weeks ago became a flurry of fists and feet, taking out one after the other, and sometimes two at a time.

Suddenly, Bluff’s platoon transported into the compound behind Kakashi and attacked.

“Sensei!”  Yelled Konohamaru.

Just then, Hinata grabbed a Ninja she had just punched in the face by his feet and threw him into Bluff’s men.  

The ‘cart-wheeling’ action of his body spinning through the air knocked eight of Bluff’s men down. 

She quickly kicked another one in the face, slapped an exploding tag on his rump and threw him over the river in the direction of the other group that was trying to cross the river.

He screamed in terror as he spun through the treetops.  The 40 men who were still in the river saw him shoot out over the tree line and spin toward them.

Right before he hit the group of 40, he exploded in a huge fireball killing 23 instantly and injuring several others.

Ratcliff seeing this, signaled Lone Jack who made his hand signs and transported himself into Kakashi’s position.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

eee.... kakashi!! they're going to kill you!! and jesus hinata u.!!! you put the exploding tag on a dudes ass??? really over done there..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chapter 94 - Lone Jack's Poison Kunai*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff, Major Bismarck & Lone Jack


*Chapter 94*


?That was a neat trick, O.J? Where did you pick that up??  Asuma asked as he threw a Shuriken through a guy?s throat.

?I just thought it up!?  She replied as she blocked another enemy Ninja?s attempt to stab her with a Kunai and put her first through his chest.

?Keep your minds on what you?re doing!?  Konohamaru yelled as he went Kunai to Kunai with another.

Just at that moment, Lone Jack transported into the fight and lunged toward Kakashi with a poisoned Kunai.

?Sensei!?  Yelled Hinata as she threw herself between them.

She screamed in pain as Lone Jack shoved the Kunai into Hinata?s left shoulder and out of her back.  

Kakashi grabbed her as she went down, the tip of the Kunai poking his hand sticking out of her back.

?Crap!? Lone Jack exclaimed as Hinata pulled the Kunai out of her shoulder.

?I?m in trouble now!  You?ll be dead in seconds?? He scowled.

?O.J.!?  Yelled Asuma as he slashed the throat of one of the last of Pine?s men.

?Poison?? Said Kakashi.

?Yeah? One of the fastest acting poisons we have? And there?s no antidote??  Lone Jack sneered as he pulled out another Kunai and lunged for Kakashi.

Hinata quickly grabbed him by his ankle as he stepped over her and slammed him backward to the ground.

Holding her left arm against her body, she stood to her feet and began to spin while holding onto Lone Jack by his leg.

?What??!  Hey!  ?.HEY!!!?  He yelled.

While she was spinning him, she took three steps and smashed his face into a nearby tree, breaking his neck and killing him. 

As she let go of the dead bushwhacker?s leg she grabbed her stomach and fell to her knees.

?H!? Yelled Asuma? ?Hurry!  It?s O.J.!?

Kakashi tried to get to his feet, but fell back down.

?I?m already feeling the effects of the poison??  Kakashi thought as he looked at his hand.

Hinata Uzumaki was shivering and sweating.  She felt cold.

?Feels like I?m dying? Is this it?? She thought.

?O.J.!  My God!?  Hinata Hyuga exclaimed as she ran to her best friend, already examining her with her Byakugan.

?Hinata!?  Asuma said as he grabbed her by her shoulders fearing what was about to happen.

?Look out Asuma!?  Hinata Hyuga yelled as she pulled him away.

?Looks like the poison went into an artery? And it?s different than the other stuff they?ve been using?!?  She thought.

Suddenly, Hinata Uzumaki doubled over and clenched in pain.  A flash of Chakra came from her body, and the pain was gone.

?Am I? Am I dead??


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> eee.... kakashi!! they're going to kill you!! *and jesus hinata u.!!! you put the exploding tag on a dudes ass??? really over done there.*.




In the words of Clint Eastwood...

"No trial -- No reports to file!"


~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

aahhh!! hinata!! LIVE!!! you must live!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chapter 95 - Did I Die?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 95*


“Looks like the poison went into an artery… And it’s different than the other stuff they’ve been using…!”  Hinata Hyuga thought.

Suddenly, Hinata Uzumaki doubled over and clenched in pain.  A flash of Chakra came from her body, and the pain was gone.

“AH!… Whoa! What was that?!” Exclaimed Hinata Hyuga as she yelped and then fell backward.

“Uh… What just happened?” Asuma asked. 

Buford ran up next to Hinata Hyuga and stood behind her with his Kunai drawn.  Guthrie and Hico walked up and stood with him.

“Ahhh!” Groaned Hinata Uzumaki as she felt the pain in her shoulder.  

She was looking around and wondering if she was actually still alive or if it was just an illusion.

“O.J…?”  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“I..I feel fine… Except for my shoulder… What happened?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

Hinata Hyuga looked at her friend with her Byakugan and stared.

“O.J…. The poison’s gone…” She said in disbelief.

“Sensei!” Yelled Hinata Uzumaki as she saw Kakashi fall on his side.

“My hand…” He said shivering.

Hinata Hyuga pulled his glove off and started her Poison Extraction Jutsu.

“This is gonna hurt Sensei…”  She told him.

“Is… O.J….?”  Kakashi struggled to ask.

“She’s gonna be fine… Don’t worry!  …I can see and remove this poison, too!  There’s not much in you, Sensei… So you’ll be fine, too…”

“Relax and try not to talk…!”

Konohamaru was walking around looking for survivors of Pine and Bluff’s men.

One came to and was about to throw a Kunai at Konohamaru when a Kunai struck him in the head.

“You got him Guthrie!”  Said Hico.

“Knew I heard some rustling that didn’t sound right…”  Said the blind Ninja.

“Ahhh!”  Groaned Hinata Uzumaki as she held her bleeding shoulder.

“Here…” Asuma said as he sat down on the ground next to her.  “Lean on me…”

“Easy… It hurts…” She said.

“I thought I was about to lose you…”  He whispered solemnly while stroking her hair away from her face.  “What happened?”

“I…I don’t know… I can’t explain it…”

“There, Sensei… I got it all.  Just lay there.”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Now, I’ll treat your wound, O.J.”

She examined her best friend with her Byakugan again.

“No trace… No trace at all of that poison…!  Your Dad’s genes again?” She asked.

“Your guess is as good as mine, H… Ouch!”  She yelped as Hinata Hyuga started healing the wound.

“Right now, it’s the only thing that makes sense…”  


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

whoa.. the poisen diappeared. naruto, your curse has gone and helped your daughter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chapter 96 - Naruto's Morning Press Conference*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Narrator x Sakura x Shikamaru


*Chapter 96*


“…As I said in the State of the Leaf Address, we are working in our relationship with the Sand, and other countries as well, to bring economic stability to our countries.”

“Our relationship with the Sand is excellent… Kazekage Gaara and I have had a great friendship for many years… I trust him and he trusts me.”

“We are working on a safer road between the Sand and the Leaf with places of refuge during their sandstorms.  And we hope to have direct telephone lines to the Sand within a year.”

“Hokage-Sama…!” Several reporters yelled in unison.

“Yes, Ami?”

“Hokage-Sama… Would you tell us how is your wife doing?”

“Well thank you for asking, Ami... She’s doing quite well and the baby is coming along just fine.”  

“My sweatheart has a tendency to complain that I put her best friend in charge of her's and the baby’s health, but as you know, doctors always make the worst patients.”  Naruto grinned knowing Sakura could hear him and could do nothing about it.

The crowd laughed.

“Hokage-Sama…!”

“Yes, Kanpou?”

“Hokage-Sama… There are complaints by some of the elders and the Rain Village who claim they are intimidated by your “Pro-Creation Policy”… Would you care to comment?”

“Well Kanpou… It’s been no secret of mine or the former Sixth Hokage to encourage couples to have an extra child or two if they are able.  I believe this is necessary for us to have a strong country.”

“As you know we have lost some of our best people in the last 30 plus years… During the Kyuubi Crisis as well as the War with the Sand and the Sound 20 years ago.”

“Other crisis’s over the years have left some of our other elite Ninja with bodies too broken to do anything but teach, Rock Lee being one of the best examples.  Not a day goes by that I don’t think of him and the sacrifices he has made for the Leaf.”

“My administration as well as Hokage Kakashi’s have built many new parks and recreation places for families to take their children and have a good time.  I think this has worked out pretty well.”

“One last question…!”  Naruto said.

“Hokage-Sama…!”

“Yes, Misumi?”

“Hokage-Sama… Is it true that we are engaged in a conflict right now with the Sand down in the River Country?  And, if so how does that reflect on your ‘supposed’ relationship with Kazekage Gaara?”

Naruto glared at the reporter for a moment.

“I don’t know where you get your information, sir, but I can assure you that we are NOT in any kind of conflict with the Sand…!”

“Now, yes… It is true that there is a problem in the River Country… A small group of would be terrorists trying to make a big show, but we are working WITH the Sand to try and resolve that issue.”

“There is a matter of security as I’m sure you will understand, but once we have the situation under control, we will have a statement for the press and not before.”

“I want to thank you all for coming… Have a good afternoon!”

“Hokage-Sama!  Isn’t it true that the citizens of the Sand and the Leaf question your loyalty in light of your relationship with Gaara considering you are both Junchuuriki…?!”

Sakura stood out of sight in the doorway and cringed at the reporter’s question.

Naruto had already turned his back and walked inside, pretending not to hear the reporter. 

"Hokage-Sama.. Would you answer my question....."

Naruto closed the door.

“Shikamru… Is there any word from Kakashi?”  He asked.

“No… Not yet…”

“Honey…”  Sakura asked as she put her hand on Naruto’s shoulder.  “Who was that guy?”

“I don’t know… Some jerk from the Cloud… He does that just to cause trouble.  I just make it a point to ignore him.”

“Is that wise?”  Sakura asked.

“Today it is...  At least until we know how things go at the river.”  Replied Shikamaru.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

wow. naruto is tough. go naruto. beat the reporters. oh and tell sakura to beat them to hell. she can do it!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Chapter 97 - A Sniper Takes His Shot At Kakashi*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Ratcliff’s Raiders, Major Bismarck & Captain Rondo


*Chapter 97*


“There O.J…. How’s that?”  Hinata Hyuga asked as she healed Hinata Uzumaki’s shoulder.

“Yeah, feels good H…” She replied.  “How’s Kakashi Sensei?”

“Awp! Much better… You do good work, H…”  Kakashi replied.

“Ugh…!”  He said as he tried to get up.

“Take it easy the both of you!  You’ll both be a little weak in the knees for a few minutes!”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“I’m not sure we have a few minutes…  Those guys on the right are still fighting…”  Kakashi replied.

“Here Sensei… Sit on this crate…”  Asuma said as he slid the small wooden box to Kakashi.

*****

“Captain Rondo… It looks like the Pine and Bluff’s attack failed.  Have you got a bead on Kakashi yet?”  Asked Major Bismarck.

“Looks like I could have one now…  They’re sitting him down on a crate.  That fool Lone Jack nearly killed the blonde… She’s tougher than she looks…”

“Yeah… How’d Lone Jack come out of it?”

“You didn’t see it?”

“No.”  Replied Bismarck.

“She killed him!  …Picked him up by his leg and swung him round and round and smashed his head into a tree...  She almost decapitated him!”  Rondo said excitedly.

“That little thing…?!”

“Oh, yeah!  I’m gonna have me a lot of fun!”  Rondo sneered.

“You gotta kill Kakashi, you know…” Bismarck reminded him.

“Only gonna take 28 seconds…”  Rondo said as he lined up his shot.

“I thought it was 25…”

“28… We’re standing at 1,139 yards… I won’t beat my own record, but Kakashi will be just as dead.”  Rondo boasted. 

“Hey!”  Bismarck said looking through his telescope.  “There’s a brunette with them doing a healing Jutsu… See her?”

“Oh, yeah…”  Replied Rondo.  “Nice legs on her, too!  Hey, she’s got an eye technique to boot!” 

“Byakugan…?  Yeah that’s what it is!  She can see 360 degrees for several thousand yards… No wonder we’re having so much trouble with them!  You need to tell Ratcliff about this!”

“I’ll tell him after you take your shot!  I wanna see this!”  Bismarck replied.

“Alright, here we go…” Rondo said as he took aim.  “I’m gonna drill him right through the head!”  

Rondo charged up the arrow with his Chakra and took the shot while Major Bismarck watched through his telescope.

“Nice shot!”

“They always are…”  Rondo bragged.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

eeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! kakashi!! look behind you or you die!! and the two hinatas now have perverts wanting to kidnap them, that sucks. STALKERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Chapter 98 - Arrow's Flight of 28 seconds - Part 1*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Ratcliff?s Raiders, Major Bismarck & Captain Rondo


*Chapter 98*


?What about the brunette?s Byakugan?  Won?t she see that coming?? Asked Major Bismarck.

?She?s not even using it right now??  Captain Rondo replied.  ?Even if she was, everyone gets ?tunnel vision???

?That Telescopic Eye Technique of yours??  Bismarck scoffed.

*****

?Where?s Pakkun??  Kakashi asked.

?He?s checking on the right flank.?  Asuma answered.

?Ahh??  Kakashi nodded his head while catching his breath.

?O.J?. Are you alright??  He asked.

?Yeah Sensei, I?m fine now??  Hinata Uzumaki said as she stood up.

?See?  It doesn?t even hurt!?  She said while moving her arm up an down.

?Hehe?? Kakashi laughed.  ?You risked your life for mine, didn?t you?  Even took a poisoned Kunai to the shoulder.?

Hinata walked up to Kakashi and stood in front of him.

?That wasn?t exactly how I planed it Sensei? I tried to catch his hand before he stabbed me? My foot slipped and I missed?!?  Hinata grinned as she explained.

?Just the same that was very noble of you and I?m grateful.?  He said as he took her hand in his and squeezed.

*****

?Ah, crap?! The blonde walked right in front of Kakashi?!?  Captain Rondo groaned.

?Well, Ratcliff said a lot can happen in 25 or so seconds?? Bismarck replied.  ?Maybe she?ll move at the last second??

?Not a chance? It?s gonna hit her right between the shoulder blades and through her heart!?  Rondo said.

?I saw a guy get it that way once? Last thing he ever saw was that bloody arrowhead sticking out of his chest!  Gruesome way to go?!?  Bismarck said while watching through his telescope.

?Yeah? Think Ratcliff?ll let me have the brunette instead?? Rondo asked.

?You still gotta kill Kakashi?!? Bismarck replied.

?I?ll get him?? Rondo said as he watched his arrow about to drive into Hinata Uzumaki?s back.

?Annddd? BULLSEYE!?


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Chapter 99 - Arrow's Flight of 28 seconds - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
Special Guest Villains, Ratcliff’s Raiders, Major Bismarck & Captain Rondo


*Chapter 99*


“Hehe…” Kakashi laughed.  “You risked your life for mine, didn’t you?  Even took a poisoned Kunai to the shoulder.”

Hinata Uzumaki walked up to Kakashi and stood in front of him.

“That wasn’t exactly how I planed it Sensei… I tried to catch his hand before he stabbed me… My foot slipped and I missed…!”  Hinata grinned as she explained.

“Just the same that was very noble of you and I’m grateful.”  He said as he took her hand and squeezed.

“Aww Sensei… Please…”  Hinata gushed as her face turned red from embarrassment.

“No… I mean it!”  Kakashi said. “You really…”

“HEY!  WEENIE-ARM!”  Said a loud booming voice out of the sky.

An instant later a bloodstained hand snatched Rondo’s arrow out of the air as it was about to go into Hinata’s back, and a figure hit the ground with a thud.

“OBITO!”  Hinata Hyuga yelled.

“Ugh… What happened to you…?!”  Hinata Uzumaki asked her twin brother.  “You’re a mess!”

“Nice to see you too, Sis…” He replied.

“Just a second… I gotta see this!” Obito said as he watched across the river.

*****

“Yeah… Think Ratcliff’ll let me have the brunette instead?” Captain Rondo asked.

“You still gotta kill Kakashi…!” Major Bismarck replied.

“I’ll get him…” Rondo said as he watched his arrow about to drive into Hinata Uzumaki’s back.

“Annddd… BULLSEYE!”

“What in hell…?!”  Bismarck exclaimed.

“Who’s this guy?” Rondo asked.

“Don’t know… Whoever he is, he just saved your blonde for you…”

Just then, a Kunai dropped down straight out of the sky and struck the ground between them.  

Bismarck and Rondo looked down to see a Kunai with an exploding tag.

“OH SHI…!!!”

Obito’s tag exploded in a huge fireball ripping Major Bismarck and Captain Rondo into small pieces.

“What was that?!  Colonel Ratcliff yelled.

“It was over there where Major Bismarck and Captain Rondo were, Sir…!” Yelled a Lieutenant.

“Go check on ‘em!”

“Yes, Sir!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

OOO...OOO who saved them? tell me who. i wish to know!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OOO...OOO who saved them? tell me who. i wish to know!!



*One of Obito's clones has arrived!  Will it be enough?

He turned Major Bismarck & Captain Rondo into Dog Chow with an Exploding Kunai... 

Will Colonel Ratcliff retaliate?

More tonight after I write it!

Same Bat-Time!!!  Same Bat-Channel!!!* 

...Sorry, couldn't resist. ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

cool. it's wicked. nice little corny preveiw you had.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> cool. it's wicked. nice little corny preveiw you had.




Well, you have to read it with that *deep, baritone voice *like that announcer in the GEICO Commercials.

 ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 8, 2008)

*Chapter 100 - They Were Expendable?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 100 - They Were Expendable?*


“What did you do?” Hinata Uzumaki asked her brother as they watched the fireball across the river.

“Just taking out the guys who shot this at you, Baby Sis!”  The Obito clone said as he tossed her the arrow he had grabbed.

She caught the arrow, looked at it, shook her head and pointed it back at the clone and said, “Will you stop calling me Baby Sis…?  You’re only 3-minutes older than me…! Now stop it!”

“So what’s happened…? You guys look like you’ve seen some action… Hey Sis, you’re hurt!” He said looking at the hole in her top and the blood on her shoulder.

“No Obito… This is nothing… At least not now.  What happened to you? You're splattered with blood!”

“Ahh… Hold it, now…”  Kakashi said.  “I think I need a full report, Obito…”

“Alright Sensei… By the way how are you?”  Obito replied.

“I’ve been better, but I’m okay… Thank you… Now, your report.”

“First of all Sensei, I’m a clone and there’s two of us… I take it the other one hasn’t got here yet…?”

“No, not y…”

“HEY!  THEY’RE IN TROUBLE OVER HERE…!!!”  They heard another voice boom.

They looked up and saw the other Obito clone sail over the compound toward the river.

“Was his arm in a sling…?”  Asuma asked.

*****

“Colonel Ratcliff!  It was Major Bismarck and Captain Rondo!   They’re both dead, Sir!  Blown to bits!”  Lieutenant Benton yelled.

“Damn!” Ratcliff yelled.

“Okay Lieutenant, here’s what we’re gonna do!  Get every man together and we’re gonna rush ‘em from both sides!  This is a Maximum Effort…!”

*****

The Obito clone landed on top of the water with a skid right in the middle of the enemy unit.

“I’m here to protect my family and friends!  SURRENDER or DIE!”  He boomed.

“I call that bold talk for a punk kid with his arm in a sling…!”  Sneered the Captain in charge.

“Yeah, yeah… You should see the other guy…” The Obito clone scoffed.

“Hehe… Hey Memphis…!  Jump down there and grease him!”  The Captain ordered.

Just then a tall Ninja with a Katana leapt from his position on the bank, ran toward the clone, and with a blood-thirsty scream, he swung his blade.

The Obito clone raised his free arm and caught the blade in his bare hand with a loud “Whack!”

There was a long silence as the enemy Ninja glared at the clone and watched as a small trickle of blood flowed from his hand where the Katana had struck.

The Obito clone glared back at the enemy Ninja as he quietly crushed the blade with his hand and snapped it off with his thumb.

The broken blade tumbled into the water and there was another long silence.

“Oh, crap…”  One enemy Ninja finally whispered.


To be continued...


----------



## ntoyzaster (Apr 9, 2008)

good job mate! i love your work, please keep posting

edit:i registered on this forum only to congratulate you for your great work!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

*Chapter 101 ? True Grit?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 101 – True Grit?*


“What are you doing, you cowards?!  It’s just one kid…!!!”  The Captain bellowed.  

“GET HIM!”

With that the enemy Ninja’s attacked the Obito clone with Kunai and Shuriken.  The first few weapons made minor scratches in the clone’s skin before bouncing off.

The Obito clone then pulled out several shuriken and threw them with such force that they shredded flesh and bone as they went completely through their targets.

“I gave them a chance…”  He thought.

A couple of them lunged at the Obito clone and the clone put his fist through the first one’s chest, killing him.

The clone then spun and kicked the other one, breaking his ribs and sending him skipping the water's surface for several yards down the river.

As the clone continued to fight, the river began to turn red with the blood.

*****

“Obito, quick… tell me what’s happened on your end…”  Kakashi said to the first clone as they ran to where they could watch the fight.

“Yes, Sensei…” The other clone replied. 

“As I said, we’re both clones.  We were created about 5 hours ago and traveled all night to get here…” 

“Kiba-Sensei, Team 7 and a Sand Team from the Chuunin Exam are on their way and should be here in 5 to 6 hours.”

“The other clone and I went in separate directions, so I don’t know how the other one was injured.  I ran into an advance scout team North of here… They put up a fight to stop me, but I killed them.”

“Alone?!”  Kakashi asked.  “How many?”

“I killed all twelve of them, Sensei… They fought to the last man... And two women.”  The clone said solemnly as he looked down.

“Yeah… Such is war, Obito…”  Kakashi replied.  “Are you alright with that?”

“Yeah, Sensei… I am.”  The Obito clone said.  “I’m not proud of what I did, but I’m not ashamed of it either… Some people have to get their hands dirty to protect the innocent…”

Kakashi looked at the Obito clone and said, “That’s exactly right… You’re doing just fine.”

“A Shadow Clone usually disappears once it’s hit… How did you survive?”  Kakashi asked.

“I’m not sure, Sensei…  What I can tell you is that the more I mixed it up in that fight, the tougher it was for me to be cut or injured.”

Kakashi scratched his head and sighed.

“Asuma, when it’s safe to do so, tell the other clone to report to me… And be careful!”

“Yes, Sensei!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

whoa.. his clone is pissed. AND CONGRATS ON YOUR 100TH CHAPTER!! you have come far!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

*Chapter 102 ? The Quiet Man?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 102 ? The Quiet Man?*


Finally, the Ninja Captain came after the clone with a mace.  

As the clone dodged the mace, he swung and put his fist through the side of the Captain?s head with a sickening crunch.

The last enemy Ninja tried to run, but the Obito clone grabbed him by the leg, picked him up and started to swing him in a circle.

The Ninja screamed in horror as the clone threw him over the trees toward the enemy?s camp.

*****

?Lieutenant, are the men all set?? Growled Colonel Ratcliff.

?Yes, Sir!  They await your instructions!?  The Lieutenant replied.

?Good!  Then let?s??

At that point, the Ninja that the Obito clone had thrown came yelling and cartwheeling into the enemy camp and crashed into a cook?s chuckbox, scattering food, pots, pans and cooking utensils.

Colonel Ratcliff and the Lieutenant ran over to him and carefully turned him over.

?I?It was ?that kid??  The Ninja gasped, and then died.

?Lieutenant, follow me!?  Colonel Ratcliff snarled.

They both ran to the river and saw the blood in the water and a lone figure standing on the river?s surface with his arm in a sling.  They pulled out their telescopes and looked.

?That kid with his arm in a sling?!?  The Lieutenant asked.

?No? Impossible!?  Ratcliff scoffed. 

?He?s the only one I see covered in blood, Sir.  The rest of the men are down? There?s one hanging in a tree?? The Lieutenant said.

?They must have gotten reinforcements and already hid before we got here??  Ratcliff replied.

?Here come the survivors from the right flank, Sir.?

?Report? Captain Ogden!?  Ratcliff ordered.

?Our drive on the right flank succeeded in diverting attention, Sir, but we couldn?t take the high ground there?  If we had more men?? 

?Sir, did you see???

?No??  Ratcliff answered.

?It was that Leaf kid, Sir? The one with his arm in a sling? With TaiJutsu alone and all by himself.?

?Gather the men, Lieutenant? We attack!?

*****

?H? Can you use your Byakugan to see what they?re up to across the river??

?Yes, Sensei??

Hinata Hyuga made her hand signs and concentrated.

?They still have over a hundred Sensei, and it looks like they?re planning an all out assault against us?!?

?I could go over there, Sensei?? Said the clone.

?No? We need you here??  Kakashi replied.

?What if I throw Kunai with exploding tags??

?That?s over a thousand yards, Obito!?  Kakashi exclaimed.

?1,367, to be exact?? Hinata Hyuga said.

?If you can spot me, Hinata? I?ll try it!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 10, 2008)

go.. do it.. i dare you. make them scream. i want to see the blood  go everywhre! YEAH!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 10, 2008)

*Chapter 103 ? The Undefeated?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 103 – The Undefeated?*


“Obito… Are you alright?”  Yelled Asuma as he worked his way down the bank.

“Yeah, I’m fine… I’m a clone by the way.”  The Obito clone replied.

“Yeah, I know… The other one told us… Kakashi said for you to report to him.”

“How’s everyone up there?”  The clone asked.

“We’re fine right now, some injuries, but we’re okay.”  Asuma replied.

*****

“I have extra Kunai, Sensei, but I’m short on tags.”  The first Obito clone said.

“Here.” Said Buford as he handed the clone a box.  “Exploding tags are one thing we have plenty of…”

“Asuma, tell everyone to keep an eye on the flanks…” Kakashi instructed.

“Right, Sensei!”

“Pakkun, do you smell anything?”  Kakashi asked.

“No… Only across the river.”

“Obito clone number two… Tell me what happened.”

“Yes, Sensei…”

*****

“Alright Hinata… What’s my first target?”  The first clone asked.

“Straight ahead at 1250!”  She said while using her Byakugan.

The Obito clone took a Kunai with a tag and threw it into the air.  It sailed over the river and landed behind the trees.

“You’re about 30 yards short!”  She replied.

"Weenie arm!"  Hinata Uzumaki said in a mocking voice just to annoy her twin brother.

The clone stuck his tongue out at her, took a second Kunai and threw it.

*****

“Alright Captain, you take the right flank again… Lieutenant, you’re with me and…”

“LOOK OUT!” A man yelled as he saw the first Kunai fall out of the sky.

Colonel Ratcliff looked up and cringed.

“Oh, crap!  Take cover!”  He bellowed.

The Kunai hit the ground in front of them and exploded.

A second Kunai then fell out of the sky and fell some 20 yards behind them.  It exploded and killed 23 men.

“FALL BACK…!!! FALL BACK!!!” Ratcliff ordered as he ran.

A third Kunai fell right where Ratcliff had been standing and exploded killing another 3 men. 

*****

“Oh gross!”  Winced Hinata Hyuga as she watched the 3 men fly into the air and disintegrate.

“Here, let me try one!” Said Hinata Uzumaki.

“This is for making me sick while ago!”  She yelled as she threw the Kunai.

The Obito clone threw another Kunai right after hers.

*****

“INCOMING!!!”  Yelled an enemy Ninja.

“FALL BACK…!!!  EVERYBODY FALL BACK!!!” Ratcliff bellowed.

“What do we do now, Sir?”  The Lieutenant asked.

“We fall back and wait for the reinforcements to get here!”  Ratcliff growled.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

this is fun! i wannt jump right in and throw exploding tags at them too!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 11, 2008)

*Chapter 104 - Comparing Notes*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 104 - Comparing Notes*


?You?ve got them on the run!?  Yelled Hinata Hyuga.

?Let?s see if we can?t throw about three more and then give it a rest!? Replied the Obito clone.

?Hey!? Hinata Uzumaki said as she tagged the other Obito clone on the arm. ?You throw one, too!?

Both clones and Hinata each took a Kunai and threw them across the river, then the first clone threw one last Kunai.

The four Kunai landed among the last of the retreating enemy Ninja and exploded, killing 18 men and injuring 13.

?Here?? Said the wounded Obito clone. ?Let me get a couple of Kunai off this dead guy over here and I?ll throw a couple more!?

?No!? Yelled Hinata.  ?Those have a strong poison and nearly killed me!?

?Yeah??  Let me guess?? The clone replied.  ?You doubled over in pain, felt cold and sweaty, thought you were gonna die, felt a flash of Chakra and then felt better??

Everyone looked at the clone in stunned silence.

?Uh, yeah? How did you know??  Asked Hinata.

?I took a full dose of the same thing in a fight with the Grass Team from the Chuunin Exam? I?m immune to this now.?

?By the way, Kakashi-Sensei?  Kiba-Sensei said these guys aren?t Grass!  They?re from the Sound??

?The Sound?  How does he know that??  Kakshi asked.

?Well, uh? He cut a couple of them open and found they ate a lot of corn??

?Ahhh? That?s right!  They don?t eat a lot of corn in the Grass!  Somebody?s playing us here??  Kakashi said.

?Ugh?!  I need to rest? I can?t even see straight anymore.? Said Hinata Hyuga as she tried to examine the Obito clone?s wound with her Byakugan.

?Wait? I can see inside my own hand just fine? Why can?t I see inside you??

Hinata walked around the clone and said, ?There a thin layer of Chakra around your body?  Why is that??

?I noticed in the two fights I was in that it became harder to get cut??  Said the injured clone.

?Yeah, the same with me??  Said the first clone.

?Remember what Mom was saying??  That our Chakra was linked with our immune and nervous systems??  Said the first Obito clone to the injured one.

?How did you get the broken collar bone??  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

?That was the last blow? Some girl with a Chakra Scalpel? She broke her arm in a couple of places when she hit me with it!?  The injured clone explained.

?What happened to her??  Asked Kakashi.

?I tossed her into a tree and left, Sensei!?


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

wow. their chakra is nuts. THANK NARUTO FOR BLESSING YOU WITH HIS CURSE, WHICH YOU NOW CALL A BLESSING!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 13, 2008)

*Chapter 105 - Comparing Notes - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 105 - Comparing Notes - Part 2*


“You tossed her into a tree…?  How lame is that?”  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“I’ve tossed a lot of people into trees, Baby Sis… It’s fun!”  The injured Obito clone replied.

“Wait a minute…”  Said Hinata Hyuga, “I want to hear more about the poison you’re immune to…”

“Yeah, Hinata… I’ve been exposed to 2 or 3 different poisons.  I felt sick, then felt Chakra flow through me and I was fine…”

The clone reached down and picked up a Kunai from Lone Jack’s dead body.

“Yeah… This is the same stuff the Grass Team hit me with… See?” 

Both Hinata’s cringed as they watched him scratch his arm with the poisoned Kunai and nothing happened.

“Wow, this is some Kunai this guy had… A cartridge with the poison goes in here and the blade has several passageways inside for the poison to secrete out once a person is stabbed with it…”

“Kankurou… How did your teams do?”  Asked Kakashi.

“They did well, Sensei… No serious injuries…”  He replied.

“So what do we do now, Sensei?”  The first Obito clone asked.

“We wait for the reinforcements… We have too many wounded to evacuate and we have to protect them.  That may take another day at least.”

“Can we keep driving them back with Kunai and exploding tags?”  The clone asked.

“We have plenty of tags, but we’re short on Kunai…”  Kankurou replied.

“I expect they’ll try one or two more attacks and maybe one tonight…”  Kakashi said.

“At any rate I need to get a report off to Konoha.”

“And I need to send one to the Sand…”  Replied Kankurou.

“H… You and Buford get back below and get some rest… We’ll need you later.”

“Yes, Sensei.” She replied.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Too many irons in the fire at work this weekend, so probably nothing but a couple of "housekeeping chapters" today, even if I get the chance to write them, but they will be necessary to the plot.

I appreciate you, the fans of this gig... 3,164 hits!  Many thanks!


...Never thought it would go 25 Chapters much less 105. 

And I've already got an idea or two for a second volume!  (Provided our heroes live through this one... heh, heh, heh.)

Be patient and check back!  More surprises to come! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 13, 2008)

*Chapter 106 - Tying Up The Loose Ends*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Youkako and a Surprise Guest Villain


*Chapter 106 - Tying Up The Loose Ends*


“Arrrrrggghhhh!”  Yelled the buxom Kunoichi as she sat in the tree and used her healing technique on her arm.

“If I ever get my hands on that sonofa…. Ahhhhgghh!”

She laid back in the branches and breathed heavily.

“I think that’s got it…”  She said as she wiped the sweat from her face.

A few minutes later she carefully climbed down out of the tree leaned her back against the trunk and sat down.

“That’s it…” She panted.  “I’ve used all my Chakra…” 

Youkako closed her eyes and drifted off to sleep.

Some time later, she awoke to the sound of footsteps.

“Your teammates are dead I see… Delightful. 

“K…Kabuto-Sensei…!”  Youkako cringed.

“So you survived, Youkako…?”

“Y…Yes, Sensei… J..Just barely…  That Obito guy killed Tazio and Taro…”  Youkako said as she trembled in fear.

“Tell me what I need to know…”  Kabuto said as he pulled out a scroll.

She gulped and replied, “We attacked Obito and he was too strong for us…”

“Too strong…?”  Kabuto interrupted.

“Y…Yes, Sensei…”

“Please, my dear… Go on.”

“I hit him with my strongest GenJutsu and… and it didn’t have any effect on him… I mean none at all!”

“I find that hard to believe…”  Kabuto said in a calm, gentle voice.

“It…it’s the truth Sensei…!”  Youkako stammered.

“Very well.  Go on.”

“T…Taro hit him with enough poison to kill an army… and… and Tazio hit him with his lightning Jutsu.”

“I finally hit him with my Chakra Scalpel and broke his collarbone… I…I broke my own arm doing it…”

“He let you live?”

“Y..yes, Sensei… And he tossed me into this tree.  I spent the last 3 hours healing my arm and then climbed down…!”

“Sigh… So hard to get good help these days…”  Kabuto said as he pulled the scroll open and sat down on the ground with it.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  He said.

The broken bodies of Tazio and Taro flashed into energy and flowed onto Kabuto’s scroll.

“There.  I can always use an extra male body or two…” Kabuto said as he rolled up the scroll.

He walked over to Youkako and sat down in front of her.

“You know my dear… This plan of mine has been over 15 years in the making.  I won’t let anyone screw it up… Certainly not you…”

Youkako was terrified as she whimpered and moved her legs, grinding her heels into the dirt while trying to push herself away.

“You know, I don’t have many dead female’s your age on any of my scrolls… I could use a few, too.”  Kabuto hissed as he opened another scroll.

“Please Sensei… I...I’ll do better…”

“Then again… As pretty as you are, maybe it’s best to keep you alive…”

Youkako gulped.  “T…Thank you Sensei… You…You won’t regret…”

“LIVE SEAL JUTSU!”  Kabuto yelled as he slapped his hand to the scroll.

“NNNOOOOOO…!”  Youkako screamed as she flashed into energy and flowed onto the blank scroll.

“But as stupid as you are, it will be best to keep you on a tight leash.”  Kabuto scoffed.

“So Number Eight… You heard?  Ku…Kukuku…”

“Yes, Number Two… I did.

“Think you can get to Ratcliff in time to modify our plan?”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2008)

oo! what's going to happen... why is kabuto doing that crap that is really mean even for him? so many questions, yet i have to wait for the answers!! AHH!! agonizing!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oo! what's going to happen... why is kabuto doing that crap that is really mean even for him? so many questions, yet i have to wait for the answers!! AHH!! agonizing!



Well, I've always said... If you're gonna be a Bad Guy...Be a Bad Guy!

I remember a lot of old westerns... The bad guy would be robbing the bank and shoot the first guy who sneezed graveyard dead.  And maybe a few other people.

Then the bad guy would get to where the hero was, and you could always tell who the hero was in those old westerns...

Would the bad guy haul off and shoot the hero on sight???  NO!

The bad guy would go to the hero, get in his face and TALK...REAL...MEAN...TO...HIM...

You'll notice this with Jimmy Stewart in "The Far Country"  (A fun, but stupid movie)

One guy gets shot in his big toe and he's dead before he hits the ground.

Jimmy Stewart gets shot 435 times and walks around for 15 minutes with his arm in a sling.

~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

HA! so much irony! and yet, not that funny, it's probably because i don't like westerns.. oh well!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 15, 2008)

*Chapter 107 - Shikamaru's Update*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Shikamaru

(Joe's Notes:  Pay attention to the press conferences!  They aren't just filler!)


*Chapter 107 - Shikamaru's Update*


“Shikamaru-Sama! Shikamaru-Sama!”  The reporters all yelled.

“Hold on, hold on… I’m just here to make a statement… You guys are too troublesome…” Shikamaru sighed.

“Anyway… Early this morning an ‘as yet’ unknown group attacked one of our outposts.  Shinobi of the Leaf and the Sand engaged this group in combat and drove them away.  We don’t know anything about injuries yet, but we do have medical specialists on the scene.”  He said in the most bored, monotone voice he could muster.

“That is all...” Shikamaru said as he turned around and walked away with a ‘shoo-ing’ motion of his hand.

“Wait! Shikamaru-Sama…!”  One reporter yelled.  “Isn’t it true that the Junchuuriki Hokage and Junchuuriki Kazekage have conspired to invade the Wave Country for water in spite of the citizens desire for peace?”

“Now I will respond to that…”  He said with a vein popping on his forehead. 

“Where do you guys get your information?  I think your making a lot of it up…”  

“Reliable sources, Shikamaru-Sama…”

“Reliable sources…?!  Such as…?”

“My sources are confidential, Shikamaru-Sama.”

“In other words you’re making it up…”  Shikamaru said as he glared at the reporter.

“I resent that, Shikamaru-Sama!”  The reporter protested.

“And I resent your accusations of both the Hokage and the Kazekage!  Many times both these men have laid their lives on the line for BOTH VILLAGES, and you come in here with this crap!” 

“You can quote me on that sir!  Good day!”

Shikamaru spun around and walked back into the Hokage’s Office.

“Wow, honey!”  Temari giggled as she threw her arms around his neck.  

“You come alive when you get angry!”

“Hehe… I oughta turn you loose you on ‘em!”  He grinned.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2008)

WHHOT! goo angry shikamaru!! yeah!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 15, 2008)

*Chapter 108 - Preparing for Battle*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 108 - Preparing for Battle*


?Found another box of tags!?  Chillicothie said.

?Yeah, thanks!?  Said the wounded Obito clone as he tied an exploding tag to the handle of a Kunai.

?I?ve scavenged all the dead for Kunai??  Said Konohamaru.  ?Asuma and O.J. are rounding up rocks.?

?That?s funny, Sensei?? Said the first Obito clone who was cleaning a rock so the tag would stick.  ?Throwing rocks at the enemy??

?Ahhh? With exploding tags!  Whatever works!?  Replied Kakashi.

?Hey?? Whispered one Obito clone to the other.  ?Hinata?s here? What do we do??

?Leave it for the original??  Replied the other.  

?Why should we stress ourselves out about that?  It?s his mess anyway, let him clean it up!?

Just then Hinata Uzumaki walked up with an armful of rocks and dumped them in a pile.

?Hey you two?!  H is down in the bunker? Why don?t one of you go talk to her??  She grinned.

The two clones looked at one another.

The first one said, ?Baby Sis? Stop trying to play ?match-maker? will ya???

?Yeah??  Whispered the other.  ?The original is involved with someone else??

?WHAT?!? She said with a hoarse whisper.

?Shhhh!? Shushed the wounded clone.  ?Not so loud? Let the original take care of it.?

?You jerk!?  Hinata said as she slapped her brother?s clone on the head.

?Ow!?

?Baby Sis, I wish you?d quit hitting me on the head? You?re gonna break your hand!?

?Ohhhh?.!?  She growled as she walked off.

?Don?t go away mad??  Said the first clone.

?Yeah, just go away??  Said the other.

?Kakashi!  More men arriving across the river!?  Said Pakkun.

?How many??  Asked Kakashi.

?I count at least 50?  And they?re staying out of Obito?s throwing range.?


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

uh-oh they seem a little smarter...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 17, 2008)

*Chapter 109 - Hinata's Conversation with Clones*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 109 - Hinata's Conversaition with Clones*


?I?m glad to see you guys??  Colonel Ratcliff said.

?How far behind is the rest of your group, Major Abbott??

?About 45-minutes, Sir!?

?Very good!  Where are your earth-users??

?Captain Pickens and his men are in my group here, Sir.?  Abbott replied.

?Good!  Get ?em over here!?

*****

?Hi, Obito! I haven?t seen you in a while!?  Hinata Hyuga said with a huge smile to the Obito clones.

?Oh, uh? Yeah!  I?ve been.. or we?ve? HE? He?s been busy with training and all? And the Chuunin Exams??

?Yeah, we were wondering what happened? How come you guys were sent out???  Hinata asked.

?Oh? Long story??  Said the wounded clone.

?Yeah, Takahiro opened a scroll and got us kicked out??  Said the other clone.

?That idiot?!?  Hinata Hyuga said as she rolled her eyes.

?Well, we got it all straightened out now.?  Said the first Obito clone.

?Yeah, we decided nothing more needs to be said, so we?re cool now.?  Said the second clone.

?How?s your shoulder??  Hinata asked as she started to examine the clone with her Byakugan.

?Don?t waste your Chakra on me? It doesn?t even hurt.?  Replied the clone.

?Yeah, and when the original gets here, we?ll just break the Jutsu anyway.?  Added the other clone.

?Hey, I can see inside you now? What gives??  

?Yeah? Seems I get a layer of Chakra built up around me when I get riled up in a fight.?  Said the wounded clone.

?I noticed that with me, too!?  Said the other.

?That is a nasty break? The bones have already healed in that broken position??  Hinata observed.

?Yeah, my Chakra is??

?Kakashi!  They have even more men showing up!?  Yelled Pakkun.  ?I sense about another 150 men arriving?!?

?That makes what??  Just over 300??  Said Kakashi.

?Everyone stay alert and watch the flanks!?  


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

WHOOT!! more fightin! YEAH!!! more blood and great punches that go right through ya! YEAH!!!


----------



## Zonamaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Like the plot! Really good story!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't know if there will be a Chapter tonight...

We're ducking hail and tornadoes in Fort Worth!

~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

Dumb blond personality: oh crap!! whatever you do, don't go out side!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 18, 2008)

*Chapter 110 - Ratcliff's Grand Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 110 - Ratcliff's Grand Plan*


?Alright, here?s the play??  Colonel Ratcliff said to the dozen men.

?We?ve already hit these guys with just about everything we had and got our clocks cleaned? They?re that strong and they have the Leaf?s Sixth Hokage with them.?

?Our only hope here is to outwit them, and that?s where you guys come in.?

?Now, they?re sure to detect you? How, I don?t know, but we?ll try and create a diversion and you guys go in under the river and hit them in the center of their compound.?

?Any questions??  Ratcliff asked.

?Very good? Captain Pickens, whenever you?re ready!?

?Yes, Sir!?  Pickens relpied.

*****

?Asuma? O.J?. You guys have done well so far??  Kakashi said.

?Thanks, Sensei? Although, times like this I wish I had packed my Mom?s fan??  Asuma said.

?Awp!  You should learn to seal it to a scroll? If we ever get out of this I?ll teach it to you both?!?  Kakashi grinned.

?Yeah, I did that years ago with my puppets!? Said Kankurou.  ?Made life a lot easier!?

?Why didn?t Mom ever seal her fan to a scroll, Uncle Kankurou??  Asked Asuma.

?Well, Temari always liked to strut around with her fan and intimidate her opponents? Throw her weight around??  Kankurou grinned.

?Kakashi!? Said Pakkun.  ?They?re moving!?  

?One group to the right.  Another one to the left.?

?Okay, here?s what we?ll do? We?ll pretend we don?t notice them yet? Draw them into Obito and O.J.?s range and then hit them with the Exploding Tags.?  Kakashi said.

?Everyone sit around and act stupid?!?

?Uh, we can do that!?  Said the wounded Obito clone.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

ha! act stupid they say! smart! ha!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

*Chapter 111 - Earth-Users...!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 111 - Earth-Users...!*


“Major Abbott, you send three platoons to the left and three to the right…” Said Colonel Ratcliff.

“Keep everybody spread out since they’re able to throw Kunai with exploding tags… Be prepared to fall back out of range in a hurry.”  

“Remember you are to be a diversion and not engage in combat.”

“Yes, Sir!”  Replied Major Abbott.

*****

“They’re moving around just out of Obito’s range.”  Said Pakkun.

“It’s a diversion then…”  Replied Kakashi.

“I smell men underground and they’re coming up from the river!”  Said Pakkun.

“Earth-Users!  Everyone stay sharp and move around…!  Don’t stand in one spot or you’re dead!”  Yelled Kakashi.

“H…!  We need you up here!”

Hinata Hyuga ran up the stairs with Buford behind her.

“What about my patients?”

“Asuma… Konohamaru… Go down and protect them!”  Kakashi instructed.

“H… We need your Byakugan…”

“I see twelve of them…!  They’re spread out and creeping up on us!”

“O.J…. Stay close to me… Buford… Stay close to H!”  Kakashi said.

“O.J.?  H?”  Asked the first Obito clone.

“It’s how we keep two Hinata’s straight on my team… I’m O.J. and she’s H… Learn it and use it while you’re working with us!”  Hinata Uzumaki said to her brother’s clones.

“Alright, Baby Sis!”  The clone replied.

“Will you stop calling me that…?!!”  She sneered.

“Stop bickering and move around!”  Kakashi yelled.

“Hey Sis…”  Said the wounded clone.  “We can’t use Mom’s trick with the wounded in that bunker if these guys grab somebody and pull them underground!”  

“I’ve already used the trick three times and it’ll devastate the landscape!”

“Here they come!”  Said Hinata Hyuga.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

holy crap! i think they're going to use the trick...  and i will laugh! HAHAH!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

*Chapter 112 - Earth-Users...!  Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 112 - Earth-Users...!  Part Two*


“Hey Sis…” Said the wounded Obito clone. “We can’t use Mom’s trick with the wounded in that bunker if these guys grab somebody and pull them underground!” 

“I’ve already used the trick three times and it’ll devastate the landscape!”

“Here they come!” Said Hinata Hyuga.

“You really need to learn some other kinds of Jutsu, Obito… There’s a lot more to being a Ninja than just having brute strength, you know!”  Hinata Uzumaki said to her brother’s clone as she winked at Kakashi. 

“Yeah, yeah…”  Both Obito clones replied.

Just then, four Ninja popped out of the ground.

One stabbed the wounded Obito clone with a Kunai and froze for an instant after he saw his Kunai glance off the clone's body without leaving a mark.

The first clone grabbed the enemy Ninja by the throat with one hand and squeezed… There was a gush of blood as he died instantly.

The other clone saw Kankurou on the other side of the clearing, who was engaged with another enemy Ninja and locked Kunai against Kunai.

The other clone grabbed the dead Ninja and threw him hard into the Ninja Kankurou was fighting.

“Whoa!  Nice shot!”  Kankurou said.

One charged Hinata Uzumaki and Kakashi with a Katana.  Hinata faked fear, grabbed Kakashi to hide behind, then charged.

With flawless timing she did a quick handspring, dodged the Katana and put her foot right into the enemy Ninja’s face, breaking his neck along with his nose and knocking out several teeth.

The fourth Ninja lunged at Hinata Hyuga.  Buford stepped between them and drove a Kunai into the Ninja’s heart while taking the Ninja’s Kunai just below his ribcage.

“Buford!”  Hinata yelled.

Just as she was about to kneel down to treat Buford, four more Ninja’s popped out of the ground.

“H, look out!”  Yelled Kakashi as he saw one charge Hinata and Buford.

Glaring at the Ninja, she activated her Byakugan and concentrated her Chakra to her hands and feet.

“Gentle fist style…”  She thought as she placed her hand on the ground, pivoted and drove her foot straight into the attacking Ninja’s groin with a flash of Chakra.

There were sickening crunching noises as the flash of Chakra traveled through the enemy Ninja’s body, rupturing organ after organ.

The enemy Ninja’s eyes bulged outward and in a small, high-pitched squeak said, “Mama…”

The next instant, he fell to the ground dead.

Kakashi looked at Hinata Hyuga and said, “And you call yourself a Doctor…?!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

WHOO!! GO HINATA U!!!!! GET THAT NINJA IN THE CROCH!!!! YEA!! WHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 21, 2008)

*Chapter 113 - Earth-Users...! Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 113 - Earth-Users...! Part Three*


?O.J., we need some cover!?  Kakashi said as he stood next to Hinata Hyuga, who gently pulled the Kunai from Buford?s stomach and began her healing Jutsu.

?Be right with you!? Hinata Uzumaki said as she blocked another enemy Ninja?s Kunai and put her fist through his chest.

Chilicothie fought and killed one more and the last four enemy Ninja?s popped out of the ground.

The Obito clones engaged one each, the first clone killing one with a skull crushing blow to the head.

The wounded clone grabbed the attacking Ninja?s Kunai with his bare hand and broke it between his thumb and fingers.  That enemy Ninja made a quick retreat into the ground.

Konohamaru killed one enemy Ninja, and one threw a Kunai at Kakashi.

Hinata Uzumaki caught the Kunai with a Chakra ball as Kakashi threw his own Kunai into the forehead of the enemy Ninja. 

The last remaining Ninja also retreated into the ground.

?Two of them are getting away!?  Yelled Pakkun.

?Not if we can help it??  Replied Kakashi.  ?O.J.!?

?I?m with you Sensei!?  Hinata Uzumaki replied as she and Kakashi quickly made hand signs and sank into the ground.

?What?s up with that??  The wounded Obito clone asked Hinata Hyuga.

?Kakashi-Sensei spent an afternoon teaching us Earth-Style Jutsu on the way here.  O.J. and Asuma are quite good at it!?  She replied.

?I want to know where she got that trick with catching a Kunai in the air with her Chakra?!?  Said the first clone.

?Yeah!  That one is neat isn?t it??  Hinata Hyuga grinned.

?Buford, dude, you gonna be alright??  The wounded clone asked.

?Yeah? Uh, well? I don?t know??  Buford replied.  ?Maybe? With a little extra care, I think I?ll be alright.?

Hinata Hyuga smiled and said, ?Why Buford of the Sand? Are you flirting with your doctor??

Buford looked at her for a moment and said, ?Yes I am!  Doesn?t it sound right??

The wounded Obito clone cleared his throat and said, ?Don?t ask me, man? I?m just a clone!?

The wounded clone turned and walked to the other clone, raised his fist and tapped the other clone?s fist with a big grin on his face.

Hinata Hyuga smiled and winked at Buford.

?Sounds pretty good to me??  She said softly.

?Make a hole, I?m coming up!?  They heard Hinata Uzumaki yell as she slowly poked her head out of the ground beside them. 

?Did I miss anything?? She asked.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

will she find out anything? hmmmmm.... i want to know!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 22, 2008)

Good story, keep up the good work! I have this feeling that someone important isn't going to make it out alive... I hope no one dies i would cry lol. Can't wait til the next chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 22, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Good story, keep up the good work! I have this feeling that someone important isn't going to make it out alive... I hope no one dies i would cry lol. Can't wait til the next chapter.




When I started this there were a couple of people I wanted to whack, but now I'm not so sure...  I even had a couple of people wearing a red jersey!

But with a second installment coming...

We'll just have to wait and see.

Many Thanks!  ~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

i get impatient.. quickly?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chapter 114 - A Change in Plans*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 114 - A Change in Plans*


“Ahhh… O.J.”  Kakashi said.  “I got mine.  How about yours?”

“I got him Sensei… He’s about 11 feet below us with a Kunai through his head.”  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

“Good… No injuries I trust…?”

“Nope!  I’m good!”  She grinned.

“So what happens next, Sensei?”  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“That depends on what you see across the river…”  Replied Kakashi.

Hinata Hyuga used her Byakugan to check on the enemy’s position.

“They're staying just out of Obito’s throwing range… What are they waiting for?”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“Probably for some more men to catch up…”  Kakashi replied.

“Do you know who they are, Sensei?”  Asked the wounded Obito clone.

“I’m not sure, but there was a huge group of mercenaries on the other side of the Stone Country called Ratcliff’s Raiders.  If this is them we could face another 400 men.”

“400…?” Hinata Hyuga whispered as several others gasped.

“Rumor is they are ruthless, and not beyond killing women and children.”  Kakashi continued.

“Once they’ve conquered a village, they usually allow a couple of people to live and send them to their next target.”

“Why would they do that, Sensei?”  Asked the first Obito clone. 

“Mostly for the psychological effect… Fear and intimidation.  That sort of thing.”  Replied Kakashi.

*****

“Major Abbott… Have your men go over the ridge to the rear and wait for the other group…”  Colonel Ratcliff instructed.

“Yes, Sir!”  Abbott replied.

“Colonel Ratcliff… I need to speak with you…”

“Huh?  Who’s that…?!”  Ratcliff yelled has he pulled his sword from it’s sheath.

“My name’s not important…”  Said the figure as he materialized out of the trunk of the tree Ratcliff was standing beside.

“I bring you greetings from Lord Kabuto… You may call me R.”

“R?”

“Yes, Colonel… There has been a change in plans.”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chapter 115 - Lunchtime in the Grass*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Lord Dixon x Monmouth


*Chapter 115 - Lunchtime in the Grass*


“Ah, lunchtime!” 

“Yes, Lord Dixon… I think the Sushi is quite good today.”

The Appointed Leader of the Grass paid the vendor, took the paper tray and a pair of chopsticks.

“Mmmm… This IS good, Monmouth!  Here, let me buy another and I’ll take it back to the office with me.”

“As you wish, Lord Dixon.  Kukuku…”

“What’s so funny?  Dixon asked as he took another bite.

“Sorry, my Lord… I was just thinking of something my little girl said this morning…”  Monmouth replied.

“Ah, yes… Kids are something aren’t they?  How old is she?”

“She just turned 7, my Lord.”  Monmouth replied as he handed Dixon the second order of Sushi.

“Splendid… My little girl just turned 12 and should graduate from our Ninja Academy in a couple of months.” 

Dixon finished off the last bite from the first tray.

“This Sushi is great, Monmouth… You’ve outdone yourself!”

“Thank you, Lord Dixon.”  Monmouth replied.

“Well, back to the grindstone…”  Dixon said as he picked up the second tray and walked away.

“Come again, my Lord.”  Monmouth replied.

Monmouth watched as Dixon walked further away.

“Almost…” He thought. “Just a little further… NOW!”

Monmouth quickly made hand-signs and the Sushi stand exploded in a huge fireball and incinerated everything within 20 feet.

Dixon and several others were knocked off their feet.

The force of the explosion blew out windows and caused one 2 story residence to partly collapse.

Several village Ninja rushed in to save whoever they could.

“Lord Dixon!”  One Ninja yelled.

“I…I’m alright…!  One of you check on Monmouth.. He was standing right there!”

“He’s dead, Sir!  Nothing could have survived that!  My job is to get you safely to the palace!  Now please!”

The Ninja grabbed Dixon, helped him to his feet and escorted him to the palace with his Kunai in hand.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

Yo FLJ, I'm only up to around chapter 60, but I just wanted to say that it's been a great read so far. Very entertaining! (though I am having a bit of trouble keeping up with the names)

Looking forward to the next 50+ or so chapters to go.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

great man!! you got another replier!!! great chapter!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Yo FLJ, I'm only up to around chapter 60, but I just wanted to say that it's been a great read so far. Very entertaining! (though I am having a bit of trouble keeping up with the names)
> 
> Looking forward to the next 50+ or so chapters to go.




Yeah, I thought it would be fun to have 2 Hinata's on the same team.

(Whut wuz I thinkin'...???)

The bad guys are all named after towns in Arkansas.  

(I needed names... I had a road map handy.)


Many thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 23, 2008)

*The guy that came out of the tree it it that dude?*

Does this mean that the Akatsuki are working with Kabuto (Interesting twist and I was gonna use that way later on for my fan fiction ... oh well I still will ). Are they pulling out???? I want to know!!! And who are these new guys? "I got 22 new questions and no god damn answers" (As said by Dane Cook about the show Lost) lol. But I'm addicted. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

More storms here in Fort Worth with cloud-to-ground lightning, softball size hail and a few tornadoes to the west of us...

(Check out nbc5i.com for the damage reports)

....And I had so much I wanted to write tonight.

Maybe I'll just destroy Kohona with a sudden EF5 and be done with it...

Texas weather, you're throwin' my groove!

Bear with me folks... More when I can get it done.

Many thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 116 - Team 7 Arrives!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 116 - Team 7 Arrives!*


?Kakashi!  A small team is approaching from the rear!?  Yelled Pakkun.

?Little Rock!?

?Possum on the half-shell!?

?Boy, are we glad to see you guys!?  Said Kakashi.

?We went as fast as we could, Kakashi-Sensei!? Replied Kiba. ?Long time, no see!?

?Hey! My clones made it!?  Said Obito.  

?Whoa! What happened to you??  He asked the wounded clone.

?Awp! Instead of explaining everything, why don?t you guys just release the Jutsu??  Kakashi suggested.

?Okay!?  All three Obito?s replied.

The two clones disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Whoa!?  Obito reeled at the sudden gain of information and started to fall backward.

?Oops!? Yelped Hitomi as she tried to steady Obito, but started to fall backward with him.

?Here!?  Said Takahiro as he tried to help Hitomi, but Obito was too big and they all fell backward to the ground in a heap.

?Hey! You guys alright??  Kiba chuckled.

?Yeah? wonderful??  Hitomi smiled sheepishly.

?Ugh? Wowww??  Obito groaned as he absorbed the memories from his clones.

?You okay??  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

?Yeah? I am now.?  Replied Obito.

?Good to see you made it!? His twin sister grinned.

?Sis? All of a sudden, it?s like I never left!?

?Yes, that Jutsu will do that.?  Kakashi said.

?What?s the situation, Sensei??  Asked Kiba.

?Well, we?re facing as many as 400 men and we need to get out of here.  The problem is we have over 25 wounded and no way to take them with us.?

?Kiba-Sensei? Why don?t we just seal them onto a couple of scrolls and go??  Asked Jin.

?And you are???  Asked Kakashi.

?I?m sorry, Sensei? These are the Sand rookies that were assigned to me.?  Replied Kiba.

?This is Jin, that?s Chokichi and he?s Kazuo.?

?Ahh? Good to meet you, Jin.  Now, you say seal the wounded to scrolls??  Asked Kakashi.

?Yes, Sensei? It?s an almost forgotten technique the Medical Team in Konoha was teaching us while we were there for the Chuunin Exams.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

oo!! USE IT!! USE IT!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chapter 117 - Brainstorming*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 117 - Brainstorming*


“Jin, you realize you’re talking about sealing LIVE PEOPLE to a scroll?”  Asked Kakashi.

“Yes, Sensei… I do.  I know it’s extreme, but if we all get killed anyway…”  Jin replied.

“How long would it take?”

“That’s the problem, Sensei… With this many, I couldn’t seal them all before I ran out of Chakra.”

“How many could you seal?”

“Half… I guess…”  Jin sighed.

“You guess, or you know?”  Kakashi asked firmly.

“Given time… I..I believe I can seal 13 of them, Sensei.”

“How long could we leave them sealed to the scrolls?”  Asked Kiba.

“That’s one of the things Ino-Sama discussed, Sensei… 36 hours should be safe…”

“How would we seal the other half, Sensei?”  Kiba asked.

“I’ll be able to seal the other half once I watch her with my Sharingan…”  Replied Kakashi.

“What about me, Sensei…”  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.  “I have a higher level of Chakra than most… Couldn’t I learn this technique and carry some of the load?”

“It’s risky, Sensei… Medical Ninja’s are the only one’s allowed to do this.  It takes a lot of Chakra for each person we seal, a Med-Nin’s Chakra control and a lot of concentration.”  Jin explained.

“Ahh… I agree.  That’s why you and I will be the only one’s doing it...  However, I want you to try and learn this with me, O.J…. Just in case.”

“Yes, Sensei…”  Hinata replied.

“We might as well get started.  We’ll explain it to the wounded and go from there.”

“Kiba, I’ll leave you and Kankurou in charge.”

“Yes, Sensei.”  Kiba replied.

*****

“Lord Dixon…”

“Yes, Kewanee…?”

“We found Monmouth and his wife… Murdered in their home.”

“No… What about their little girl?”  Dixon asked.

“She was in class, my Lord… She’s safe.”  Kewanee replied. 

“We don’t know who was at Monmouth’s stand, but most likely it was a Shadow Clone…” 

“We also found these at Monmouth’s house on a table…”  Kewanee said as she held out her hand.

“Exploding tags…”  Dixon replied

“Yes, my Lord.  Issued in Konoha.”  Kewanee said.

Dixon sighed and said,  “Prepare our fastest hawk…” 


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO!!!!! will this be another goood fight? hehe... i wait in the shadows..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OOOOOOOOO!!!!! will this be another goood fight? hehe... i wait in the shadows..




Sub-plots, sub-plots and more sub-plots...

As long as they're not lame, I'll be alright.

"Mission to Mars"... Now THAT was LAME!

(Only time in my life I wanted to go back to the ticket office and demand my money back...)

~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 25, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Sub-plots, sub-plots and more sub-plots...
> 
> As long as they're not lame, I'll be alright.
> 
> ...


Oooh I can't wait! And hahaha Mission to Mars was soo  lame... so true so true.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2008)

Finally! I'm caught up! and I'm still really enjoying this fic! Really enjoy some of the humor in this fic and the scenes, though plenty graphic, are a blast to read.

One question. Usually, when I write fics, they start off pretty fine and clean cut, but later end up really angsty or really violent as the story ages, then goes back to normal with the next 'season.' Did you have any idea your fic would be _this_ graphic and war-story-ish while it was still in its infancy?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter 118 - Obito's Preperations*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 118 - Obito's Preperations*


“Awp!  Obito!  Uh…”  Kakashi said snapping his fingers at Hitomi. 

“Hitomi, Sensei…”  Obito grinned.

“Hitomi…”  Kakashi winked.  “Pleased to meet you.  You’re a Med-Nin too, right?”

“Yes, Sensei... I am.”  She replied.

“And a good one, too!”  Kiba vouched with pride.

“Ah, great… Hitomi… We need you in the bunker.”  Kakashi said.

“I’ll see you later.”  Obito said.

“Okay.”  Hitomi grinned.

“Obito, you and the Sand guys come over here.”  Kiba said.

“Okay, Sensei, but uh, nature is calling…”  Obito smirked.

“Uh… Okay, soon as you can.”  Kiba replied.

Obito grabbed a camp shovel and a roll of toilet paper and started for the woods.

He walked by the body of Lone Jack and stopped to look over his shoulder, made sure nobody was watching, reached down and pulled a poisoned Kunai from the dead Ninja’s pouch.

He walked a ways into the woods, made sure he was alone and then pulled out one of the other enemy weapons he had palmed and cut himself with it.

A few seconds later he felt the poison take effect and sank to his knees.  In the next few seconds he felt a flash of Chakra flow though his body and the pain was gone.

“Alright…” He thought to himself, “The immunity isn’t transferred from the clones… Great… That means I have to go through this again.”

Obito then cut himself with Lone Jack’s Kunai and immediately doubled over in pain.

“Urrrghh…!!!  Oh, yeah… It’s just like I remembered it!”  He groaned.

A few seconds later he felt his Chakra flash a second time and once again, the pain was gone.

“Whew…!  Thank God that’s over with!”  Obito said outloud.

“So, immunities and injuries aren’t transferred to me from my clones but memories and experiences are…  And my Chakra recovery is almost immediate…  Cool…!”

Obito stood up, made his hand signs and said, “Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Two more Obito clones stood with Obito.

“You know what to do…!”  He said to his clones.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

wow. obito, you make the weirdest excuses to try wacky things.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chapter 119 ? Dixon?s Diplomacy*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Dixon and the Grass


*Chapter 119 ? Dixon?s Diplomacy*


?Lord Dixon? I believe we must retaliate at once!?

?Ottawa, did it ever occur to you that maybe that?s just what someone wants??  Dixon asked.

?Sir??

?I was standing right there stuffing my face like a sitting duck, don?t you think that if this was an assassination he would have blown me up right then instead of waiting for me to walk off??  Dixon reasoned.

?Trust, but verify!  I?m going with my gut here, but someone?s playing us??

?Lord Dixon??  Kewanee interrupted.

?Yes, did you get my messages off??

?Yes, Sir? One to the Hokage and the other to ?our man? in Konoha.?  She replied.

?I also have Ambassador Arbogast outside.?

?Very good!  Show him in, Kewanee? Ottawa, if you?ll excuse us?? 

?Yes, Lord Dixon.? 

?Dix??  Arbogast said.

?Arb? sit down.?  Dixon replied.

?I need you to go to Konoha and meet with Naruto Uzumaki.?

?Are you sure this wasn?t an attempt??  Arbogast asked.

?I?ve known both Kakashi and Naruto a long time? This isn?t their style and we?re on good terms with them.?  Dixon explained.

?Yeah, but you know he?s one of those Gen-sure-e-key guys?  Are you sure he?s not showing his true colors??

?He saved my life.  I trust the man.  What can I tell you??  Dixon replied.

?Okay?? Arbogast shrugged his shoulders.

?Alright Arb? Before we go further? The sky is blue today!?

?Heh? My dog chewed up my slipper.?  Arbogast answered.

?Alright? Meet with the guy in Konoha.?

?Is he still running that store??

?Yeah, and it?s still top secret.?  Dixon said.

?I?ll pack a bag and leave.  By the way, what would you do if I ever answer the code wrong??  Arbogast said with a smirk.

Just then a Kunai whizzed past his ear and hit the wall behind him.

?Arb? We?ve known each other since we were kids, but don?t ever joke about something like that.  This business is too serious.?

Arbogast gulped.

?I hear you Dix??


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

who's the guy??  who!! i have an idea as of who.... (deals with ramen) but im not saying!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> who's the guy??  who!! i have an idea as of who.... (deals with ramen) but im not saying!



I have no idea either... I'm making this up as I go along.

I figure I'll have 4 or 5 chapters or more to figure it out... ~ FLJ


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, you're a regular eminem of the fic world, huh? I thought you'd planned, like, 5 or 8 chapters ahead.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

me too. but your story, your decisions.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Well, you're a regular eminem of the fic world, huh? I thought you'd planned, like, 5 or 8 chapters ahead.




Sometimes I do... Sometimes I don't.

Sometimes I have the idea, but it takes me 5 or 6 to get from one point to the other.

It's like driving from Texas to Tennessee... 

You have to go through Arkansas to get there!


On the other hand, I've had several ideas since I started and just had to fill the gaps in between.

I'm not a pro, but as long as it flows and doesn't insult the reader's intelligence (too much) I figure I'm doin' OK.

A friend of mine is taking writing classes at the local college and he's paying them money to rip him apart.

Now, they've got him so screwed up that he can't write at all!


Stay tuned... Huge climax at the end that I think you'll enjoy!

(probably only take me another... oh... 40 or 50 Chapters to get there...!)


~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 120 - The Forgotten Jutsu*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team


*Chapter 120 - The Forgotten Jutsu*


“Alright guys… That’s the plan.”

“Kakashi-Sensei… Do you know for sure this will work?”  Asked one of the wounded Sand Ninja.

“Well, I’ve heard of this Jutsu, but I’ve never seen it done.”  Kakashi replied.

“Excuse me… Kakashi-Sensei?”

“Yes, Hitomi…”

“This is that forgotten sealing Jutsu that my Mom and Ten Ten-Sama re-discovered and have been working with.  I’ve never tried it myself, but it’s pretty simple to learn.”

“The only real drawback is extreme concentration and the amount of Chakra required.”  Hitomi explained.

“Jin… You’ll be doing the first few?”  Asked another Sand Ninja.

“That’s right…”  Replied Jin with a solemn tone.

“Well then, I volunteer to be the first.”  Said the Sand Ninja.

“What…?!” Jin replied as Hinata Uzumaki and Hitomi gasped. 

“These guys were doing the same thing early this morning too…”  Hinata Hyuga whispered to Hitomi and Hinata Uzumaki.

“Yeah…” Replied the Sand Ninja.  “Just give me a second… Buford…”

“Yeah…?”  Buford asked.

“See that my family gets this, will you?”

“Yeah… Sure thing.”  Buford replied.

“Lady Hyuga… Thanks for everything.”  

“And Jin… If this doesn’t work, I want you to promise me something.”

The wounded Ninja's willingness to volunteer had caught her off guard and for the first time, she was beginning to feel nervous.

“W…What is it…?”  Jin asked.

“That you won’t blame yourself, but the guys who started this fight… Will you promise me that…?”

“O...Okay… I promise.”  Jin winced.

“Alright then… Let’s get this show on the road!”  Said the wounded Ninja.

“Whew… Okay… L…Lie still and breathe easy…” Jin instructed as she opened a large scroll.

Hinata Hyuga wiped some small tears from her eyes.

Kakashi lifted his forehead protector and watched with his Sharingan.

Jin closed her eyes and concentrated building her Chakra.

“You ready…?”  She whispered to the wounded Ninja.

“Yeah… Go for it!”

Jin focused more of her Chakra, then she slapped her hand onto the scroll and said, “SEALING JUTSU!”

The wounded Ninja screamed as he dematerialized into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

“Oh, God… D…Did I hurt him?”  Jin gasped.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

WHAT HAPPENED??? did she hurt him??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chapter 121 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 121 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Two*


Jin focused more of her Chakra, then she slapped her hand onto the scroll and said, ?SEALING JUTSU!?

The wounded Ninja screamed as he dematerialized into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?Oh, God? D?Did I hurt him??  Jin gasped.

?Nah, that guy never screams when he?s hurt??  Replied another wounded Sand Ninja.  ?Just when he?s scared crap-less.?

Several people laughed at the wounded Ninja?s comments.

?Yeah??  Said another.  ?You?d scream too if you were being vaporized and stored on a glorified roll of toilet paper!?

?I?m next!?  Said yet another wounded Ninja.

?Okay? Give me a second.?  Jin said as she wiped away tears and sweat.

?You?re doing fine, Jin? Just take a moment to compose yourself.?  Kakashi told her.

?Thanks, Sensei?? 

?How can you guys do this??  Jin asked the wounded Ninja.

?You?re a Kunoichi of the Sand and you don?t understand??

Jin shook her head.

?As much as I want to live? We?ve sworn to protect the citizens of the Sand and our allies with our lives.?  The wounded Ninja explained.

?If protecting you and getting all of us out of here, means we risk death by being sealed onto scrolls, we?ll do it.?

?Yeah?!  That?s right?!?  The wounded men said.

Jin wiped away more tears and sweat.

?Alright? If you?re ready??  Jin said.

?Hitomi? I have a large amount of Chakra? Could you teach me this Jutsu???  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

?Yeah? I agree??  Said Hinata Hyuga.  ?It?s too much for one or two people to seal 28 men? I know Kakashi-Sensei doesn?t have a large Chakra, so we need someone else??

?Okay? Let?s go over here??  Hitomi answered.

*****

?You understand what I?m telling you, Colonel??  Asked the mysterious R.

?Y?Yes, I do?? Replied Colonel Ratcliff.  ?We attack with full force, no matter what??

?That is correct??  

?The sum of my force should arrive within the next hour and a half.?

?Very good??

?Uh? Where will you be in all this??

?I?ll be mingled in with your top men, Colonel.?  Replied R.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

uh oh... they are going to interrupt the sealing process!! NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> uh oh... they are going to interrupt the sealing process!! NO!!!!!!!!!!




Maybe... Maybe not... They have 90 minutes until the rest of Ratcliff's men get there and then they have to plan and coordinate the attack. 

...And they're gonna have to get past Obito and his 2 "factory fresh" clones!

I wonder what he's got planned that he's not telling anyone...

Hmmmm....

More after I write it! ~ FLJ


----------



## victorvscn (Apr 27, 2008)

If we look at some parts of it alone it does look like hentai XD


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

*Chapter 122 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 122 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Three*


“So that’s what we’ve got planned.  Any questions?”  Kankurou asked.

“Sensei’s… I created two more Shadow Clones and sent them to watch the flanks…” Obito said.

“I’m glad to hear that, Obito… Your clones were a lifesaver earlier, but you realize you just split your Chakra 3 ways?”

“It’s okay, Sensei… My Chakra’s almost back up to full strength.”

“That soon…?”  Kiba asked.

“Excuse me…?!”  Hitomi interrupted as she walked out of the bunker.

“Yes, Hitomi… What do you need?”

“We need a Shadow Clone for test subject…”  She replied.

Everyone turned and looked at Obito.

Obito suddenly felt self-conscious, shrugged his shoulders and cleared his throat.

“Alright… Number Three coming right up!”  He said as he made his hand signs and created a third clone.

Hitomi then lead the clone into the bunker.

“You’ve already created 3 new clones?”  Hitomi asked.

“Yeah… This was a good idea you had… And my Chakra recovery is a lot faster than I figured, so it really works out!”  The Clone explained.

“So what are we doing?”

“Well, lay down here on this mat and I’ll explain it to everyone here.”  Hitomi replied.

“Hinata… This Jutsu…”

“Call me O.J., Hitomi… And call her H… We’ve got two Hinata’s here and trust me, it’ll get confusing…”  Hinata Uzumaki explained.

“Okaaaayy… Uh, O.J…. This Jutsu requires a lot of concentration.  You may have noticed that there are no hand signs…” 

“It’s almost a matter of the users will… That’s why Med-Nins are the only ones being trained to use it.”

“And Sis, you bombed that part of the entrance exam two years ago… That’s why Mom & Dad had you train in hand-to-hand tactics…”

“I KNOW… Obito…”  Hinata growled at her twin brother’s clone.

“That was two years ago… And I’ve thought a lot about it and I’ve had time to grow since then… I really think I could pass it now…” 

“Well, that's why I wanted a Shadow Clone… He’s… Well…  Expendable…”  Hitomi winced as she looked at the clone.

“Why don’t we just give it a try?”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Alright… Obito just lay back and breathe easy…”  Hitomi instructed.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

*Chapter 123 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 123 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Four*


Hitomi unrolled a scroll she had prepared and had Hinata Uzumaki concentrate her Chakra.

Across the room Kakashi had just finished sealing a wounded Ninja to another scroll and looked at the Obito clone with his Sharingan.

“You have to pump a lot of Chakra into the Jutsu and onto the scroll…”  Hitomi instructed Hinata.

“STOP!”  Yelled Kakashi.

“Huh…?!”  Hitomi yelped.

“What’s the matter, Sensei…?!”  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“H… Look at Obito with your Byakugan…”

Hinata Hyuga looked and saw what appeared to be a shield of Chakra surrounding the Obito clone.

“Obito… What gives?”  She asked.

“I don’t know what you’re talking about…”  He replied.

She pulled out a Kunai and tried to scratch Obito, but the blade couldn’t make contact with his skin.

“This isn’t going to work…”  Hinata Hyuga said.  “At least we now have an idea why you’re so tough…”

“W…What’s going on…?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“You’ve got one, too… O.J.”  Hinata Hyuga observed.  “Yours isn’t as intense, but it’s there…”

“What…?!”  Hinata Uzumaki asked as she looked at herself.

“It’s a thin layer of Chakra acting as a shield… Evidently, it’s started to manifest itself during all the fighting the two of you have been doing.”

“In fact, I doubt either one of you could be sealed to a scroll, and it might even be dangerous to try…”  Hinata Hyuga explained.

“Dad’s DNA again…?”  the Obito clone asked.

“Yeah…” Hinata Hyuga sighed.

“So what do we do now?”  Hitomi asked.

“Why don’t you ladies try one of my Shadow Clone’s”  A familiar voice said.

Hinata Hyuga spun around and smiled affectionately at the blind Ninja.  

“Guthrie… You brave man!”  She whispered.

“Hey, don’t forget me!  I’m not lettin’ that old goat get all the glory!”  Hico demanded.

“Obito Clone Number Three… You can release your Jutsu, now…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Hehe… I’m not releasing a good Shadow Clone Jutsu… I’m goin’ out to fight!”  The Obito clone replied.

“That’s the spirit, Sonny!  You go and give ‘em hell!”  Guthrie said with a sneer.


*To be continued…*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool they both will be unstopable... Yay! lol You can do it Hinata Uzumaki!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 28, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Cool they *both will be unstopable*... Yay! lol You can do it Hinata Uzumaki!




"Unstopable"...? 

Hmmm...  I dunno.

Explainations of their abilities ARE coming... But never forget what John Wayne told Ron Howard in the Shootist...



> John Wayne: "Did he mention that third eye you better have?"
> 
> Ron Howard: "Third eye?"
> 
> John Wayne: "For that dumbass amateur. There's always some six-fingered bustard that couldn't hit a cow in the @#% with a tin cup that does ya in."



Someday I'll write a book... 
"All I Ever Needed To Know About Life I Learned From Watching John Wayne Movies"

Could be a best seller!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

i liked your story so far!!! keep going! brave obito, be tough and fight to let go of the jutsu!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 28, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i liked your story so far!!! keep going! brave obito, be tough and fight to let go of the jutsu!



Many thanks!

I'm getting the last scenes worked out in my head and starting to wonder what I'm gonna do for an encore.

Of course if Mr K. kills off Kiba, Kakashi or one of my key players that he created, I'm up the creek.

Guess I could always do a DC Comics schtick and call this "Earth Joe" or something...

Then again, maybe not...  


More after I write it! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 28, 2008)

*Chapter 124 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 124 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Five*


“Shadow Clone Jutsu!”  Guthrie said.

“Alright, let’s help him down on the pad.”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“How do I look?”  Asked the Guthrie clone, flirting with Hitomi and the two Hinata’s.

“You look just fine… Now lie still.”  Hinata instructed the clone.

“Well, I’m told you look just like a million bucks!”  Said the blind clone with a smirk.

Hinata Hyuga started to blush as several of Guthrie’s buddies started to laugh.

Hinata Uzumaki smiled at the old warrior and said, “I’ve known her a long time and believe me, she’s just as hard to get!”

“Ohh, ho ho!”  The Guthrie clone cackled as his buddies cracked up with laughter.

After one of the men started to whistle, Kakashi stood up on his knees and said, “Awp!  Hey, guys… Could you keep it down?  We need to concentrate over here!”

“Sorry, Sensei…”  Several of the men said.

Kakashi looked at Jin and said, “Why don’t we take a small break?  This is gonna take a while anyway.”

“I… I agree, Sensei… How many have we got sealed so far?”  She panted.

“We’ve got eight…”  Kakashi replied.

“That’s all?”  Jin whimpered.  “It’s taking too long…”

“Nonsense… You’re doing just fine!  I’d expect nothing less from one of the Sand’s Kunoichi’s…!”  Kakashi winked.

“Alright, here we go…”  Said Hinata Uzumaki.

She closed her eyes, concentrated a large amount of her Chakra, pictured the Jutsu in her mind and then slapped her hand to the scroll.

“SEALING JUTSU!”

The Guthrie clone yelped as he dematerialized and flowed onto the scroll.

“Did I do it?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“I…I think so…!”  Hitomi said as she pulled the scroll to herself and examined the coded script.

“It looks good… What do you think H?”

“From what I can tell it looks just like Jin’s and Kakashi-Sensei’s...”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“There’s only one real way to find out… Isn’t there…?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked with her hands over her mouth.

Hinata Hyuga and Hitomi gulped and looked at each other.

Hitomi focused her Chakra, said a small prayer and slapped her hand down onto the scroll.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

please oh please let it work!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 28, 2008)

YOu can do it Hinata Uzumaki... It's going to work!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 28, 2008)

ok first i have to say.... wow...... it took me three days to read this story.... it's so freaking long.... but don't worry i believe it was worth it. You don't find to many fanfcis like this. it was actually decent....

i love how you have a war going on, and it's believe too.... brownie points for you..

i also love the characters. Asuma and Takahiro being my favorites. and i love how you have all this crap so intertwined throughout your story, that just keeps me wishing to read it even when i have to pee ( don't worry, i evntually high tail it to the bathroom) but i don;t want to leave because it's getting to the good part. 

it's very nice.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ok first i have to say.... wow...... it took me three days to read this story.... it's so freaking long.... but don't worry i believe it was worth it. You don't find to many fanfcis like this. it was actually decent....
> 
> i love how you have a war going on, and it's believe too.... brownie points for you..
> 
> ...





Many thanks!

Yes... Takahiro. 

Stay tuned... His turn is coming and he will have a major part in the story!  ~  FLJ



> “Naruto-Sensei, I’m really sorry about the scroll…”
> 
> “This isn’t about the scroll, Takahiro… This is about you becoming a Ninja this village can depend on…!”
> 
> (From Chapter 27 on Page 2)



As you can see, sometimes I think 100-Plus Chapters ahead...! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2008)

*Chapter 125 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 125 - The Forgotten Jutsu - Part Six*


Hitomi focused her Chakra, said a small prayer and slapped her hand down onto the scroll.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”

There was a small ‘Foom!’, a wisp of smoke and the Guthrie clone was back laying on the pad.

For a few tense seconds, there was nothing but silence in the room.

Finally, Hinata Hyuga touched the clone’s shoulder and said, “Guthrie…?”

“Yes, Lady Hyuga…?  What’s the matter?  Didn’t it work?”

Cheers and laughter went up through the room.

Hitomi and both Hinata’s hugged each other and yelled, both for joy and relief that the Jutsu worked.

“What’s going on?”  Asked the Guthrie clone.

“You can relax… It worked!”  Hitomi said to the clone.

“It did…?!” Asked the clone.

“Whoop!… Wait a minute!  Just a second!”  Yelled the clone.

“W…What’s wrong?” Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“I…I can see!  I can see!”  Yelled the clone.  “But… But, I can’t hear!”

The original Guthrie started to cackle and his buddies started to laugh.

Hinata Hyuga rolled her eyes and shook her head.

“I’m sorry, Lady Hyuga… It’s an old joke and I couldn’t pass it up!”  The clone explained.

Hinata Hyuga started to laugh and said, “That’s okay, Guthrie… the atmosphere’s been a little too heavy in here for a while… We needed something to lighten things up…” 

Hinata Uzumaki sat back and put her forehead to her knees and breathed a sigh of relief.

Hitomi reached over to Hinata Uzumaki, put her hand on her shoulder and said, “It worked!  You did it!  How do you feel?”

“I’m fine…” She replied. 

“How do you like these guys, Hitomi?  They fight like they do, face death and serious injury… And then they laugh and cut up like this…!  Unbelievable…!” 

“Are you going to be able to do more sealings?”  Hitomi asked.

“Oh, yeah…” Hinata Uzumaki said as she looked Hitomi in the eyes and grinned.  “No sweat!”

The Guthrie clone released the Jutsu and Hinata Hyuga crawled over to the original Guthrie.  She put her arms around the old warrior's neck, hugged him and kissed his cheek.

“Now, what was that for, Lady Hyuga?”  Guthrie asked.

“Just to say ‘thank you’…”  She whispered.  “I’ve learned a lot from you.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwww so nice.... you know i was thinking..... if hinata hyuga needed somebody to cuddle, since orbito is smitten with another girl.... bufor and her work mighty good together


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> awwwww so nice.... you know i was thinking..... if hinata hyuga needed somebody to cuddle, since orbito is smitten with another girl.... bufor and her work mighty good together




Yeah, and she'll have a couple of good scenes, too.

And don't forget, Obito's kind of in a pickle with Hinata and Hitomi.

Stay tuned!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah but orbito is with hitomi.... i swear if orbito keeps jumping chicks like that.... someone is seriously gonna need to pimp slap that whore


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG!! it worked!! i am content with the suspense breaker!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yeah but orbito is with hitomi.... i swear if orbito keeps jumping chicks like that.... someone is seriously gonna need to pimp slap that whore




Remember, Obito never dated Hinata... He was under pressure from his twin sister to ask her out...

Then, he went and got approval from her Dad (Neji) to date her.

He fell in love with Hitomi during the mission and they hit it off.

It's messy, but great material!

*So... Is Obito a hero? ...or a bum?*


...Then again, he's never asked for approval from Hitomi's parents (Ino & Choji) to date her either...  Ouch!

~ FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

I still think takahiro is awesome and isn't spotlighted for his greatness.... i mean look at orbito.... he has all theases woman he can choose from, but where's the lucky lady who gets takahiro? huh? ..... and don't get me started on Asuma, i mean come on..... he's so awesome, and he has to be respectful TO Hinata, i think he deserves some respect to..... yep yep sure 'nough


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2008)

*Chapter 126 - The Winds Rise*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Naruto x Shikamaru


*Chapter 126 - The Winds Rise*


“Alright guys… Let’s get back to work!”  Said Kakashi.

“Guthrie… If you’re ready, we’ll seal the real you now…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Naw, you go ahead and take Hico first.  I can walk under my own power and a lot of these guys are hurt worse than me…!”  The blind Ninja replied.

“Besides, you might need my killer Jutsu again to get all of us out of here!”

*****

“Anyway, Sensei’s… That my idea.”  Said Obito.

“Cover our escape with your Shadow Clones?”  Kiba asked.

“Best way to do this, I think.”  Added Kankurou.  “I’ve seen his clones in action… Besides we’re all beat and he’s ready to go.”

“Alright… I’ll clear this with Kakashi, but you need to stay behind the lines and let your clones do the fighting.”  Kiba instructed.

*****

“Hey, Naruto…  We just got a Priority One message from the Grass Country!”  Shikamaru announced.

“What’s up?”  Naruto asked.

“Seems someone tried to blow up Lord Dixon with an exploding tag… They found evidence that the tag was one of ours…”

“He says he’s concerned that this could strain our relations if word gets out…”  Shikamaru added.

“This doesn’t sound good… Any word from Kakashi?”

“No, not yet…  Dixon also said he was sending Ambassador Arbogast to meet with you about the bombing.”

“Send him a message that we will investigate immediately on our end and that I will be happy to receive Ambassador Arbogast.”  Narrato instructed.

“Do we have anyone close to the Grass?”

“Looks like Team Udon is closest…”  Shikamaru replied.

“Great!  They have one of Neji’s relatives on their team… How soon can they get there?”

“Probably within 36 hours.”

“Do it!  ...Also alert ANBU and have them send a couple of plain-clothes to watch Sakura and Naruto Jr.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

ZOMG whats gonna happen to sakura and little naru......... god this suspense is killing me


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

wow.. poor naruto, he has to deal with the bombing thing. But Udon.. Udon,.... where have i heard that name before.....?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

konohamaru, mooegi and udon, they were on the same team


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

OOOH!! thats where i heard that name!!! he's the snot kid!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

yep sure nough is


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, and I had to look it up, too!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 127 - Good Luck To Us All*


“Colonel Ratcliff!”  Yelled Major Abbott and pointed.

“Yeah… Here they are…”  Ratcliff grinned.

“About time you guys showed up… What kind of shape are you in?”

“A little tired Colonel, but not so much that we can’t fight… What’s up?”

“A change in plans from our employer, Captain Rye.  Where are your archers?”

*****

“Whew… Four more and we’re done…!”  Kakashi said.

“How are you holding up, Jin?”  He asked.

“I…I’m about played out, Sensei…”  Jin panted.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Yelled Hinata Uzumaki.

“Three more…” Hitomi grinned.

“How are you, O.J.?”  Kakashi asked.

“I’m fine… Sensei… I can get the last three… You and Jin conserve your Chakra…”  Hinata Uzumaki gasped.

“Hehe… I can do one morrr...” 

Jin’s eyes rolled back in her head as she collapsed.

“Awp!  You’re done for the day…”  Kakashi said as he caught the Sand Kunoichi and laid her head gently onto a mat.

“H… Why don’t you do a quick scan of the area?”  Kakashi asked.

“They have even more men across the river, and it looks like they’re starting to move into position…  They’re still out of Obito’s range.”  Hinata Hyuga observed.

“O.J…. Are you sure you can seal the rest?”

“Yes, Sensei… I can.”  She replied.

“I need to get up there…”  Kakashi said.

“Alright… One more…”  Hinata Uzumaki said with determination.

“Alright guys…”  Kakashi said as walked out of the bunker and sat down on a crate.

“We’ve got more men than H can count lining up… We’ve got less than 4 hours of daylight left…”

“We know Sensei…  We’ve got the plan if you want to hear it…”  Kiba said.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Hinata Uzumaki yelled as she slapped her hand onto the scroll.

“Two more to go…!  She grinned.

“No…”  Hitomi said sadly as she felt the next man for a pulse.  “Only one more…”

“Rats!”  Hinata Hyuga exclaimed.

There was silence except for Hinata Uzumaki's heavy breathing.

“Remember… Remember what that first guy said, ladies… Blame the guys who started this war…”  Guthrie said.  

“You’ve all done your best, and there’s 26 of us who wouldn’t be getting out of here if it weren’t for you…”

“You’re right Guthrie… It’s just so sad…”  Hinata Hyuga said as she wiped the tears from her face.

“I…I think we need to hurry…”  Hinata Uzumaki said softly.

“Yeah…” Hinata Hyuga replied.

“Hey soldier… Are you ready?”  Hitomi whispered to the last man as she wiped away tears of her own.

“Yeah… Lady Hyuga… He handed me this before he died… I have one, too… For my family… If you would…”  The man said as he handed Hinata Hyuga two folded scraps of paper.

Hinata Hyuga nodded her head as she broke down into quiet sobs and grasped the paper.

Buford placed his hands gently on her shoulders and pulled her away.

“She’s exhausted…”  The wounded Ninja said.

“Yeah… You ready…?” Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“Yes, Lady Uzumaki… Good luck to us all!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

awww... such hard times are always trouble to deal with. don't cry! be strong!! don't break shinobi rule #25!! eh, screw that one.. how many people have broken that rule already?? it's like it's not even real!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 30, 2008)

*refuses to cry, refuses to cry* aw what the hell * starts tearing up* it's just so sad, poor little hina H. is so sweet and she's such a nice kid, poor poor girl


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> *refuses to cry, refuses to cry* aw what the hell * starts tearing up* it's just so sad, poor little hina H. is so sweet and she's such a nice kid, poor poor girl




I told you she had a couple of big scenes coming up... And this one won't be the last!

More tonight after I write it! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2008)

*Chapter 128 - Breath of Fresh Air*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 128 - Breath of Fresh Air*


?It sounds like a good plan, Obito? Are you sure you?re up for it??  Kakashi asked.

?Yeah, Sensei? I am.?  Obito replied.

?Alright? Go ahead and create your clones and we?ll leave.?

Just then Buford helped Hinata Hyuga out of the bunker.

?What?s wrong??  Kakashi asked.

?She?s worn out, Sensei? O.J. is sealing the last one.? He replied.

?No? I?m fine? Sensei? I just need some fresh air??  Hinata Hyuga said.

Buford sat Hinata down on a crate, then tugged on Kakashi?s arm and pulled him off to the side.

?They had a man die right in front of them, Sensei? It got to her??  Buford explained.

?Ahh??  Kakashi nodded.

Hinata Uzumaki and Hitomi walked out of the bunker.  Hinata Uzumaki sat down next to her best friend and put her arm around her shoulder.

Hitomi walked up behind Obito and she put her arms around his neck.

Kakashi knelt down in front of Hinata Hyuga and asked,  ?Are you alright??

?Yeah? I?ll be fine, Sensei? I just need a few minutes??

?Sure? Let me know if you need anything.?

?Yeah? I will.?

?I guess it was rough in there??  Obito said to Hitomi as he put his arm around her shoulder.

?Yeah? A lot of brave men in there?  I heard your clones really saved the day.?

?It was your idea??  Obito grinned.

?Hitomi?? Obito said.  ?All of you will be pulling out and I?m covering your retreat.?

Hitomi?s heart skipped a beat.

?W?Why you??

?Because I?m the only one who can.?

?Now, don?t worry? I?ll be using more Shadow Clones and I?ll stay behind the lines directing them.? 

Hitomi had both arms around Obito?s chest and she hugged him tighter.

?I...I know you?re the best choice? And the only one who can get out of this alive by himself? But be extra careful? Please??

?Sure? Have dinner with me when we get out of this mess??  Obito grinned.

Hitomi took a deep breath.

?Sure.?


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Apr 30, 2008)

He better make it out alive, for Hitomi sake. Why don't they have Hinata Uzumaki do the same as her brother, she seems to have sort of the same chakra build up and unlimited supply of chakra Like obito since they are twins... It would be smart


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2008)

*Chapter 129 - The Bug-Out*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 129 - The Bug-Out*


“Alright… Everyone listen up!  Get you gear together, we’re bugging out out in 5-minutes!”  Kakashi announced.

“Asuma!”  Obito yelled.  “Here’s our defibrillator.”

“Thanks… Ours is used up.”

“Obito!  Why don’t you let me stay with you and help?”  Asked Takahiro.

“Because I can do this myself, and we don’t know what will be waiting for us up ahead.”  Obito explained.

“Getting all these people and the scrolls to safety is important and Kakashi-Sensei may need every man… So you go on ahead!”

“Takahiro… We need help with a litter!”  Hitomi yelled.

“Take care of yourself…”  Takahiro said as he shook Obito’s hand.

“Can you carry one end of this litter with Chokichi on the other?  Jin’s still out cold.”  Hitomi explained.

“Yeah, sure!”

“Obito… Take care of yourself… Okay?”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Don’t worry, I will…”

“By the way,”  Obito said scratching his head.  “Uh… This isn’t the time or the place, but I need to talk to you sometime…”

“Oh, uh… Sure Obito.  Buy me lunch when we get to the Sand!”  Hinata grinned and waved goodbye.

Hinata Uzumaki cleared her throat and frowned at her brother.

“Two dates with two girls…?  What would Mom say?”

“Now Sis, it’s not like that… I’m just gonna clean up my mess.”

Hinata looked at Obito silently for a few seconds.

“Why are you doing this alone?”  She asked.

“I saw the report on these guys that Dad had on his desk… They’re some bad, evil people, Sis… They’ve killed, raped and burned people to death in their homes…”

“I can’t let them catch up to you guys… Or turn and head for the Leaf Village!”

“There’s an opportunity to wipe them out or thin their numbers to an insignificant handful, and I’m gonna take it!”

“Using Shadow Clones?

“That’s right.  Now, you stay with Kakashi-Sensei… His Chakra is all but used up.  So’s everyone else’s…”

“Alright… But you be careful, Obito… Don’t get over-confident or cocky… Remember what Dad taught us… There’s always someone out there tougher, stronger and more willing to kill…”  Hinata pleaded.

“I know… Don’t worry.”

Hinata and Obito looked at each other for a long silent moment, then embraced.

“Love you, brother…”

“Love you, Sis… Take care.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> He better make it out alive, for Hitomi sake. Why don't they have Hinata Uzumaki do the same as her brother, she seems to have sort of the same chakra build up and unlimited supply of chakra Like obito since they are twins... It would be smart




Hinata U. has to cover Kakashi's entire EXHAUSTED unit... 

Plus, she's not quite up to the same levels that Obito is.

Check back, because it's gonna be good and all will be made clear!  (I think...)

Ah, the gears are spinning...  ~ FLJ


----------



## Brutalis9 (May 1, 2008)

Sweet, the story is going really well, keep up the good work. Can't wait until the  next chapter.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

LLOOVVVE IITT!! and good god obito! two DATES?? on the same DAY?? good god! he's a swinger!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 1, 2008)

*cracks knuckles* i swear.... and today IS slap a ho day.... * starts walking toward orbito*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

whoa... easy there kisara... wait until after the dates... death threats first, then the punishment!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa... easy there kisara... wait until after the dates... death threats first, then the punishment!



Careful now... This is Obito you're talking about.

You'll hurt your hand. ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

and if he hurts my hand, i hurt his balls. CHA!!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 1, 2008)

*Chapter 130 - Good Hunting*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 130 - Good Hunting*


Hinata and Obito looked at each other for a long silent moment, then embraced.

?Love you, brother??

?Love you, Sis? Take care.?

?Uh, by the way Sis? What?s this??  Obito asked while putting his index finger to his cheek.

Hinata Uzumaki gasped, put her hand to her own cheek and felt her whiskers.

?Oh, shut up!?  She snapped at her brother who was chuckling.

?Leave it to you to ruin a tender moment??  Hinata added.

?Bye!?  Obito said waving his hand and snickering to himself.

Hinata Uzumaki watched her twin brother walk away with a serious look on her face.

?Bye?? She whispered.

?Awp!  Don?t worry O.J? He?ll be fine!?  Kakashi said.

?Are?Are you sure, Sensei??

?I have complete confidence in him, Hinata? If I didn?t, I wouldn?t leave him to cover our retreat all alone.?  Kakashi replied.

?What if something goes wrong??  Something you can?t predict???

?This is a dangerous profession, Hinata? You both knew that going in.?  Kakashi explained.

?The question you need to ask yourself is what will you do if the worse does happen to him??  

?Will you go on, live your life and accomplish great things? ?And do them in his memory?  ...or would you give up and wallow for the rest of your life in your own personal pity-party??

?Obito? Here, I have some extra Kunai.?  Kiba said.

?Thanks, Sensei? But I have all I need.  You keep ?em, you might need ?em later?  Besides, I can do far more damage with my bare hands now??  Obito replied.

?You?re sure??

?Yeah!?

?Wish I could stay here and watch the show!  How many clones do you have now??

?I?ve got five right now, Sensei.?

?Kiba? We need to go.?  Kakashi said.

?Alright, Sensei? Good luck Obito!?

?Same to you, Sensei!?

?Obito? Remember to stay hidden, don?t take chances and use your Shadow Clones??  Kakashi instructed.

?I will, Sensei??

?Everyone is worried about you doing this, Obito? I?ve told them I have complete confidence in you? Please don?t make a fool out of me.?

?I won?t, Sensei? I promise!?  Obito said as he shook Kakashi?s hand.

?Alright? Good luck, and good hunting!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 1, 2008)

*Chapter 131 - Last Minute Details*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Obito Clones
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 
The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 131 - Last Minute Details*


?Colonel!  We have movement!?  Yelled an observer.

Colonel Ratcliff, Major Abbott and R each pulled out their telescopes and watched as Kakashi and the others left the compound.

?They?re abandoning the wounded??  Major Abbott asked.

?No? Probably came up with a Jutsu to take them with them? Either a Time-Space Jutsu or a sealing technique? Replied R.

?Look down there!  See him?  It?s that kid again!?  Ratcliff said.

?And there?s another one just like him!   And another!  Shadow Clones??  Abbott exclaimed.

?Colonel Ratcliff? This changes the plan again?  Those clones are there to cover their retreat, so you?ve won the ground.?

?I want you to give me Abbott and 120 men? The rest of you fall back and hang around for about 30-minutes, then continue to the next phase.?

?Yes, Sir??  Ratcliff snarled.

?Why Colonel? Are we cross??  R asked.

?No, Sir? Not at all.?

?By the way? Who?s your fastest and most eager recruit??  R inquired.

?Uh, that would be Emmet??

?Send him here? I have a special assignment for him.?

?Yes, Sir??

*****

?Hitomi? Settle down.  You just make it worse for yourself and Obito??  Kakashi said.

?I?m sorry, Sensei? I can?t help it.?  Hitomi replied.

?Kakashi? I need to rest now, but you?re all clear for the next 12 kilometers.?  Said Pakkun.

?Sure, Pakkun? Thanks for your help? We have Kiba and Mikasa with us now, so we?ll be fine.?

Pakkun disappeared in a puff of smoke.

*****

?They should be far enough along now?? Obito thought to himself as he made his hand signs and created two more clones.

?Fan out and flank Kakashi?s party and follow them.?

*****

?Emmet? We?ll be attacking soon and going up against a tough opponent.?  R explained.  

?Once they start mixing things up with this guy, I want you to take this tag and place it on the clone in the middle? It?s a specially shaped explosive charge and you will have 20-seconds to get away and duck.?

?Yes, Sir!?  Emmet replied.

?Now, be sure and duck!?  R reminded him.

?Yes, Sir, I will!?

?Major Abbott? Instruct your archers to begin the attack in 15-minutes, then move the rest of the men into position and cross the river in force.?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

!!! don't get killed!! NO NO!! don't get killed!!! obito watch it!! AHH!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> !!! don't get killed!! NO NO!! don't get killed!!! obito watch it!! AHH!!!




Now, now, you wouldn't want me to make it EASY for him, would you?

What's the fun in that? 


Besides, with no Manga or Animated this week, I smell the opportunity for a ratings sweep!

So I'd better make it good this weekend! ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

i hate the fact that there's no anime or manga this week.. IT PISSES ME OFF!! but, a holiday for the Japanese- samas are what they earned. All of those good chapters! they deserve a break!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2008)

*Chapter 132  -  Abbott?s Attack Begins*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 132  -  Abbott?s Attack Begins*


?Kakashi-Sensei? Are you alright??  Kiba asked.

?Yeah, yeah? I?m fine? That sealing Jutsu took a lot out of me??  Kakashi said while leaning against a tree.

?Maybe we should rest a few minutes???  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

?No? We need to keep moving? Take full advantage of the time Obito is buying for us.?  Kakashi replied.

Mikasa growled then started to wag his tail.

?Someone?s coming!?  Kiba exclaimed.

?Little Rock!?

?It?s Obito??  Asked Kakashi.

?Possum on the half-shell!?  Yelled Konohamaru.

?Why?d you guys stop??   Asked the Obito Clone.

?Kakashi?s low on Chakra?!?  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?O..Obito??  Said Hitomi.

?I?m a clone, guys? And there?s one more of me off to the right.  The original created us both to go with you.?  The clone explained.

?He shouldn?t use up his Chakra like that?!?  Kankurou said.

?Our Chakra is already back up to full strength!?  The clone replied.

?We need to keep moving??  Kakashi said.

?Here, Sensei? Lean on me!?  Konohamaru said.

*****

?Major Abbott? Begin the attack!?  R ordered.

?Yes, Sir!?  Abbott replied as he gave the signal to his archers.

Twenty archers moved forward and shot a volley of arrows with exploding tags wrapped around their shafts toward the other side of the river.

Obito and his clones moved around as needed to dodge the arrows.

?Let ?em come in closer? Draw more of them out!?  Obito yelled to his clones.

?They?re probably expecting more Kunai & Tags? One and Two? When I give the word, jump over there and hit ?em!?

The archers continued to move closer and fire arrows toward the bank.

?Major Abbott? Send in the rest of the men!?


*To be continued? *


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2008)

*Chapter 133  -  Obito?s Counter-Attack*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 133  -  Obito’s Counter-Attack*


“Do you hear that?  Asked Takahiro.

“It’s started…”  Kankurou replied.

Both Hinata’s and Hitomi looked at each other.

“Don’t worry… He’ll be fine!”  Hinata Hyuga said trying to use her most convincing voice.

“No, he really will be…!”  Said Kakashi without a waver.  

“Good luck, Obito…”  Hitomi said under her breath.

*****

One of Obito’s clones stood his ground with 3 arrows coming right at him.

He spread his arms, focused his Chakra and with a sweeping motion sent his Chakra forward toward the arrows.

The arrows exploded when the wave of Chakra hit them.

“One and Two… Now!”  Obito yelled.

The first and second clones jumped across the river and landed behind the archers.  

In unison the clones focused their Chakra and hit the ground as hard as they could with their fists.

The ground ruptured and heaved upward more than 130 feet in every direction, causing the river bottom to shift, blow water into the sky and  throw men into the air.

The shockwave alone ripped trees from the ground and sent them falling into each other, crushing several of the enemy Ninja.

In the confusion the first and second clones charged the remaining Ninja.

“Three, Four and Five… There should be a lot more men than this!  Fan out and find ‘em… GO!”  Obito yelled.

As the third, fourth and fifth clones jumped across the river, Obito created two more clones.

“Stay here a couple of minutes until our Chakra rebuilds.”  Obito instructed.

Abbott’s men and the Obito clones engaged in hand-to-hand combat.

Their weapons glanced off the clones while the clones tore into the enemy Ninja.

The clones punched, pounded, picked up and threw Abbott’s men across the battlefield, killing many of them instantly.

“Emmet… GO!”  R ordered.

“Yes, Sir!”  Emmet yelled as he stumbled over his own feet, fell to the ground and scrambled toward the fight.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2008)

*Chapter 134 - Emmet?s Assignment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 134 - Emmet’s Assignment*


Kakashi’s group could hear the explosions in the distance.

Hitomi saw one of Obito’s clones walking near her and walked over to him.

“I..I know you’re just one of his clones… But… I’m scared for you and I need to know… Can you really pull this off?”

“Sure, Hitomi… Don’t worry.  And that’s not just bravado… It’ll be fine…”  The clone replied.

“I..I’ve fallen for you, you know.”  Hitomi said to the clone.  “Be sure and tell him that…”

“I know… I feel the same way about you…” The clone grinned.

“Or rather he does… or is it we?”  The clone said while scratching his head.

Hitomi giggled.

*****

Emmet trained his eyes on one of the two clones and made his way toward him.

“Do it, Emmet!  Do it!”  Yelled Major Abbott as he watched through his telescope.

The young Ninja took the special tag and picked his way through the dead bodies and carnage while the Obito clone fought two other Ninja’s.

One of the enemy Ninja’s swung at the clone with a mace.  The clone blocked the mace with his forearm, broke the handle and put his fist through the other Ninja’s face.

“TAKE THIS!”  Emmet yelled as he slapped the tag onto the clone’s back and turned to run for his life.

“That’s good enough…”  R smiled and thought to himself as he made his handsigns.

The tag exploded with a sharp, ear-splitting sonic boom.

Both Obito clones, Emmet and the rest of the men on the battlefield were vaporized instantly.

R and Abbott ducked into the depression they were laying in as a huge shockwave sped across the area, stripping the ground of everything in it’s path including the grass. 

Across the river, Obito and the sixth and seventh clones ducked and braced themselves.

“Oh, crap!”  Obito said to himself as the shockwave hit with a loud roar, ripping trees from their roots and demolishing the compound’s buildings.

*****

“Whoa!  What was THAT…?!”  Yelled Chillicothie as he turned to look toward the compound.

Everyone turned and looked in horror as they watched the giant shockwave sweep across the countryside in a huge circle.

Just then, the two Obito clones disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“What…?!  NO!!”  Screamed Hitomi.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Brutalis9 (May 3, 2008)

Damn, i hope Obito's alright.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2008)

*Chapter 135  - The Horror of the Moment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 135  - The Horror of the Moment*


“OBITO!!!”  Hinata Uzumaki shrieked in panic and started to run back toward the compound.

“Everyone!  GET DOWN!”  Kakashi yelled.

“O.J!”  Asuma yelled as he and Takahiro ran after and tackled Hinata.

“Hitomi!”  Hinata Hyuga yelled as she grabbed Hitomi and rolled to the ground and Buford threw himself on top of them both.

Everyone else ducked and covered as the shockwave hit with a loud boom, breaking trees and blowing debris.

*****

“What’s that?!”  Colonel Ratcliff yelled as he and his men heard the explosion and the blast.

“Quick!  Everyone down into that ravine!”  Ratcliff ordered.

The shockwave hit with a deafening boom as trees and boulders passed over head.

“What did that kid do…? Nobody could survive this!”  Ratcliff thought to himself.

*****

Abbott poked his head up and looked to see utter desolation on the battlefield.

“R!  What did you… Aughh!”

“You’ve outlived your usefulness to me, Major… I have everything I need now…”  R said as he held the syringe of poison in the back of Abbott’s neck. 

“This is the same fast-acting poison that Lone-Jack used.  You’ll be dead in a few seconds.”  R grinned.

“Wh..?  You… Double-crossing son-of-a… Gaaacckkk!!”

Major Abbott hocked up a mouthful of blood as his heart suddenly stopped.

*****

Hitomi could be heard quietly sobbing as the dust settled.

“Is…Is everyone alright?”  Kakashi asked.

“Please God… No…”  Hinata Uzumaki prayed.

“We’re fine over here, Sensei…”  Asuma said.

“We need some help over here, Sensei…”  Guthrie yelled.  “I think it’s Chillicothie.”

“I’m okay, everyone… I’m just pinned under this branch.”

“Don’t move!”  Kakashi instructed.  

“H...! Can you check him out?”

“S…Sure, Sensei… Buford, stay with her…”  Hinata Hyuga said as she gently hugged Hitomi and then stood up.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Damn, i hope Obito's alright.



I dunno, man... It's not looking good.


*4 Chapters tonight... Time for a break!*

(Don't you hate it when that happens?)

Be patient folks!  I have to work for a living on Saturday's, but I'll try and get more back-to-back Chapters posted this weekend!

Check back for "a fix" since they took the week off in Japan!  ~ FLJ


*Oh, yeah!  The inspiration for the explosion came from the "Rocket Factory Explosion" in Nevada, May 4, 1988... 20 years ago this Sunday!

Check it out on YouTube!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

OMG!!  obito? *pokes bleeding heavily obito who isn't moving* are you ok?
obito: I'M FUCKING BLEEDING TO DEATH!! DO YOU THINK I'M OK??
i take that as a yes?
o: NOO!!!
you sure?
o: YES IM SURE!! IM BLEEDING TO DEATH HERE!!
aww.. you must be tired!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 3, 2008)

*glare* .........poor hinata u. poor hinata H. poor Hitomi..... i could care less about orbito.............

o- hey... thats not cool!

k- your point

o-.....

k-......


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2008)

*Chapter 136 - Decisions in the Aftermath*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 136 - Decisions in the Aftermath*


?We need some help over here, Sensei?? Guthrie yelled. ?I think it?s Chillicothie.?

?I?m okay, everyone? I?m just pinned under this branch.?

?Don?t move!? Kakashi instructed. 

?H...! Can you check him out??

?S?Sure, Sensei? Buford, stay with her?? Hinata Hyuga said as she gently hugged Hitomi and then stood up.

?O.J?. We need you!?  Kankurou yelled.

Hinata Hyuga walked over to Chillicothie and checked him for injuries.

?You?re bleeding?!? She said.

?We gotta get this tree off of him??  Kakashi said.  ?O.J.!?

?Hinata?? Asuma said as he shook her shoulder.

?Yeah? I?m coming??  Hinata Uzumaki quietly said.

Using her Byakugan, Hinata Hyuga checked Chillicothie for internal injuries.

?Your leg is broken in three places, but nothings ruptured? You?re lucky.?

?I think we all are??  Konohamaru replied.

?Yeah, looks like just scrapes, cuts and bruises??  Kiba said.

?I?m here? What do we need to do??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?Can you lift this tree off of him??  Kakashi asked.

?Yeah??

Hinata reached under the fallen tree and lifted it up.

?Pull him out easy??  Hinata Hyuga instructed Kazou and Chokichi as they slid the injured Ninja from under the tree.

Hinata Uzumaki lowered the tree to the ground and Hinata Hyuga started healing his injuries.

Kankurou was on a couple of fallen trees and looking through his telescope back toward the compound.

?Do you see anything??  Kakashi asked.

?A lot of dust down there? I can?t see anything.?  Kankurou replied.

?You need to send someone down there, Sensei? He might still be alive.?  Guthrie said.

Kakashi and Kankurou looked at each other.

?You?re right!?  Takahiro said as he made a hand sign.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?  He said as he made a clone and ran toward the compound.

?Takahiro!  Wait!?  Yelled Kakashi, but the clone ran off.

?I?ll send one too!?  Hinata Uzumaki said.  ?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?

?Me too!?  Hitomi said as she stood up and made her sign.

Kakashi grabbed her hands and glared at her.

?If anyone else makes a clone, I?ll bust him back to the academy!?  He yelled.  ?I don?t care who his or her Daddy is!?

?I?m sorry Hitomi? You?re a Medical Ninja and I need you here.  That?s the way it has to be.?  Kakashi said to her firmly.

?O.J.!  Have Takahiro break his Jutsu and report back soon as you can!?  He yelled at Hinata Uzumaki?s clone.

?Okay, Sensei!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

gez kakashi.... so harsh.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2008)

I HATE spliting up these Chapters on separate pages like this...

*If you're just joining us, check out Page 16 for Chapters 132 - 136 for the latest back-to-back Chapters!

A special since there's no Manga or Anime this weekend!*

I've had this stuff in the back of my head for several weeks now and I think everyone will like it!

Enjoy! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2008)

*Chapter 137  -  Takahiro?s Resolve*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 137  -  Takahiro’s Resolve*


“Takahiro!  Wait up!”  Hinata Uzumaki’s clone yelled.

“Hey, you catch up!  Because I’m going!” Takahiro’s clone replied.

“Okay... Let’s hurry...!”  She replied.

“Takahiro… Thanks for doing this…”

“He’s my teammate, Hinata… I can’t sit around and do nothing…”  Takahiro replied as he remembered what Naruto had said to him.



> “Sensei, I’m really sorry about the scroll…”
> 
> “This isn’t about the scroll, Takahiro… This is about you becoming a Ninja this village can depend on…!”  Naruto replied.
> 
> ...




“Hinata… Your Dad gave me a pretty good "talking to" right before we left.  I have to do this…”  Takahiro explained.

“I’m...I'm afraid to look…” Hinata said.

“Yeah… Me too…”

*****

“Colonel Ratcliff…!  I see you survived…”  

“Oh… It’s you…”

“Now, now… Don’t be that way…  I have big plans for you!”

“I’ve lost half my men, Kabuto, and I’m not in the mood for your gas! Now… Where’s the money you owe us?”

Kabuto sighed.  “Let’s set up camp before it gets dark, and I’ll square with you…”

*****

“You sending a message, Sensei…?  What are you gonna say about…?”  Asuma asked.

“I’m not telling them anything about that… Not until we know…”  Kakashi replied.

“How’s O.J. and Hitomi?”

“Doing as well as expected, Sensei… For some reason, it seems that having a Shadow Clone on the way is harder on O.J….”

“That’s the main reason I didn’t want Hitomi to send one…” 

“I see…”  Asuma said as he wound the bird puppet for Kakashi.

“This is the burden of leadership, Asuma…  You don’t always make the right calls… And even if you do, you can still lose people…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

......... go takahiro....whoot whoot


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

wow.... i feel pity... and yet somehow im laughing.. STOP POKING ME!!! *swings at little brother* GOD DAMMIT!! OUT!! OUT OUT OUT!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 4, 2008)

*Chapter 138  - The Search for Obito  - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 138  - The Search for Obito - Part One*


?Hitomi? How are you doing??  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

?I..I?ve been better??  She said with a quivering voice as Hinata sat down on the ground next to her.

?We were just getting to know each other??  Hitomi said as she stroked Mikasa?s fur.

?I remember he?d clam up whenever he got around you??  Hinata interrupted. 

?Yeah? He said he?d look me in my eyes and get a brain fart??  Hitomi chuckled half-heartedly.  

?Is that what was going on all these years?  Hehe, that?s so like him?!?

?Hinata? What are we gonna do???  Hitomi asked.

Hinata started to sob.

*****

Hinata Uzumaki?s and Takahiro?s clones made their way past the debris and into what was left of the compound.

?Th?There?s nothing left??  The Hinata clone whispered.

?Obito!?  The Takahiro clone yelled.  ?Obitooo!?

?I WAS hopeful??  Takahiro thought to himself.  ?Figured he?d be sitting around somewhere? There may not be enough of him left to scrape up with a stick??

The Hinata clone sank to her knees and sat down with tears trickling down her cheeks. 

?Hey? Hey!  Hinata!  Don?t give up? We haven?t even started looking!?  Takahiro yelled.

?I mean, sure, everything?s a mess, but there are places to hide? He might be hurt or even out cold.?

?Obito!?  Takahiro yelled out.

?He was probably down here by the river where he could watch his clones fight? And there?s huge piles of debris?  It?s not TOTAL devastation down here like it is on the high ground??  Takahiro reasoned.

?C?mon Hinata? Over here!?  

Hinata?s clone wiped her tears, stood to her feet and followed Takahiro.  She was too choked up to yell for Obito.

As they got closer to the river they found piles of debris and an occasional body part.

?It?ll be dark soon? Maybe we should have brought Mikasa with us??  Takahiro thought to himself.

?Hey, Obito!?  Takahiro yelled again.

?What?!? Obito?s voice boomed from under a pile of splintered logs.

?O..Obito???  Hinata gasped.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 4, 2008)

*Chapter 139  - The Search for Obito - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 139  - The Search for Obito - Part Two*


“Obito!”  Takahiro yelled once more.

“Great day, Takahiro!… You make enough noise to wake the dead!”  Obito groaned as he kicked a log off of himself.  

Hinata’s clone leaped to Obito and grabbed one of the logs that was laying over her twin brother and tossed it aside.

“O…Obito… You’re alive!”  She yelled as she grabbed her brother by his shoulders.

“Are you hurt?”  She asked.

“No, I don’t think so… I just had the wind knocked out of me…”

Hinata’s clone hugged her brother and sobbed loudly.

“Why Sis… I didn’t know you cared…”

“Everybody was worried about you, man…  That was a huge explosion!”  Takahiro said wiping his brow in relief.

“Really?  I didn’t notice…”  Obito said calmly with a smirk.

“Yeah, Hinata… He’s fine…”

“Hinata… Let me sit up…” Obito said with an arm around his sister.

“Aw, maaannn… They got my apple juice…”  Obito groaned as he peeled the remains of his pack from his back.

“Every bottle!”

“Here, man…” Takahiro said with a grin as he pulled a bottle out of his pack.  “I swiped a couple earlier when you weren’t looking!”  

“Swiping my apple juice…?  Waitaminute… You don’t even like apple juice!”

“Just practicing my spying skills for that next Chuunin Exam, Teammate!”

“Yeah… And we’re gonna pass it this time!”  Obito grinned.

Hinata’s clone had managed to compose herself.  

She sat next to her brother with an arm around his shoulder and her other hand on his chest while he drank the apple juice.

“Takahiro… Go ahead and break your Jutsu and tell the others we found him and that he’s alright… Be sure and tell Hitomi…”  Hinata said.

“Yeah, and be sure and tell her I got her message…”  Obito added with a grin.

“She’s worried sick… We all were…”  Hinata added.

“Uh, sorry guys… I can’t do that.”  Takahiro replied.

“What do you mean you can’t do that?”  Asked Hinata coldly.

“Uh, I’m not a clone… I’m the real one.”

Obito spit up his apple juice and cracked up laughing, while the Hinata clone went ballistic.

“What do you mean you’re the REAL ONE!  I stood right there and watched you make yourself and take off running!  You... You… Idiot!”

“It’s alright, Sis!  Calm down…” Obito said snickering.

“Look, I’m sorry… It’s just… Well, remember what I told you on the way down here…”  Takahiro tried to explain.

“Sis… Sis… Look… It’s almost dark.  Why don’t you go ahead and break your Jutsu and tell the others… Tell ‘em we’ll be along just as soon as I get my wind.”  

“Be sure and tell Hitomi I love her and I’m thinking about her… And I love you, too, Sis!”  Obito said as he took his sister’s clone by the hands, pulled her to himself and kissed her.

Hinata blushed, then embraced her brother.

“Love you, too… I’m glad you’re okay…”

Hinata Uzumaki then stepped back and broke her Jutsu in a puff of smoke.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

HAHAH!! GO TAKAHIRO! BE  A LIER!! HA!!!!!!! and wow obito, you don't lie very well do you? you were grumpy? hmmm... this gives me idea. *walks to obito, takes in deep breath*
o: oh great she's goin yell! *plugs ears*
*stops sucking in air and kicks obito in shin* 
o: OWWWW!
THAT'S FOR LYING SOOO BADLY!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 4, 2008)

..... save the apple jucie... i think thats the only thing i like about O..... i love apple juice


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 4, 2008)

Stay tuned, because the twists and turns aren't over!

I just got back from mowing the lawn and now it's Dr. Pepper Time!

More later tonight after I write it!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 4, 2008)

*Chapter 140  - Angst Relieved*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 140  - Angst Relieved*


“Kakashi-Sensei… What…what if Obito’s hurt?  Shouldn’t one of us go down there?”  Hitomi asked.

“Hitomi… I’m sorry, but this is the way it has to be.  I think deep down you know this.”  Kakashi replied.

“I don’t like it anymore than you do, but we have to think about the well-being of everyone here, including the 26 men you helped seal to the scrolls.” 

“You and H are the only two Medical-Ninja’s we have… We can’t spare either of you.”  

“And Hitomi… You also know Obito wouldn’t want it any other way.” 

“Yeah…”  Hitomi replied.

“Be patient… We should hear from them soon.”

Two minutes later Hinata Uzumaki shrieked.

“HE’S ALIVE! HE’S ALIVE!”

“He is…?!”  Hinata Hyuga yelled.

Hitomi started to shake and sank to her knees.

“Yes… He’s fine!  They’ll be back in just a bit…!  Hinata Uzumaki said as tears ran down her face.

“I knew that kid would make it!”  Guthrie said to Kakashi.

“Awp!  So he did… I have to admit, I was worried.”  Kakashi replied.

Hinata Uzumaki made her way past her teammates as they were trying to hug and congratulate her and walked over to Hitomi and knelt down next to her.

“Hitomi, he told me to be sure and tell you he got your message, that he loves you and he’s thinking about you.”

Hitomi broke down and sobbed.

Hinata Hyuga knelt down beside them both and grinned at her best friend.

“So how come your clone broke the Jutsu?  I thought…”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“Oh, yeah!  Hold that thought H…!”   Hinata Uzumaki interrupted. 

“TAKAHIRO!!!  YOU... JERK!!!”  She yelled at Takahiro’s clone.

*****

“What did they use to blow this place up…?  And why?”  Takahiro asked Obito.

“I don’t know… Some kid slapped a red tag on my second clone… I never seen anything like it…  They wipe out their own guys with a suicide bomb just to get me and my clones...?!”  Obito replied.

“How you doing?”

“I’ll be fine… I’ll be sore for a while, but I’ll be fine…”  Obito said as he stood up.

“It was a special exploding tag we developed…  It requires a human sacrifice to create it!”  Said a voice from behind the pile of debris.

“Obito Uzumaki…”  R said as he stepped out into the open.  “I’m glad I get to meet you at last.”


*To be continued…*


----------



## trsofnaruto (May 4, 2008)

Ooooo its getting good. Kick his ass Obito lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

*Chapter 141 - R's Last Attack*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 141 - R's Last Attack*


“Who the heck are you?!”  Obito replied.

“My name’s not important…”

“Obito Uzumaki, I want you!”  R said.

There was a long silence.

“Uh, sorry friend… I’m not that kind of guy… I like women…”  Obito said.

“Uh, yeah!  Me, too!”  Takahiro added as he cleared his throat.

There was another long silence as R’s face turned red.

“That…That...was NOT... what I meant…”  R replied.

“No matter… I’ll take care of you first Obito-Kun, then I’ll take care of your friend!”

R started to lunge toward Obito as he tried to pull a Kunai out of his holster, but the weapon had stuck to the inside from the blast and wouldn't come out without shreading the holster.

Takahiro pulled his Kunai, threw it and struck R in the throat.

The would be assassin gagged, fell to the ground and died.

Obito freed his Kunai and walked over to the dead assassin.

“Kukuku…”  Laughter could be heard from the river bottom.

Obito and Takahiro looked around anticipating another attack.

“That was creepy!”  Takahiro said.

“Yeah, so was he…”  Obito replied.  “Nice shot by the way!”

“What did he mean by the tag needing a human sacrifice to create it?”  Obito asked out loud.

“Who knows, man?  Look, if you’re ready, we should go back.”

“Yeah… Something I gotta do first…”  Obito replied.  “Let me have your pack… And your weapons pouch…”

Takahiro took off the pack and pouch and then Obito put them on.

“My gear is trashed…” Obito said as he put the pouch on his hip.

“Shadow Clone Jutsu!”  Obito created two new clones.

“The rest of those men retreated… Find out where and what they’re up to!”  Obito instructed his clones as he took Takahiro’s gear back off.

“Whatever it takes to protect the people… Attack if necessary!  Be sure and kill ‘em!  GO!”

The clones leaped across the river in pursuit of Ratcliff’s men.

“You sure you’re up for this?”  Takahiro asked.

“Hehe… Like I said, I’ll be sore, but I’m fine.”  Obito replied.

“Let’s go.”



*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Ooooo its getting good. Kick his ass Obito lol




Many Thanks!

*By the way, I'd like to know who are everyone's favorite characters from this Fan-Fic?*

The gears are grinding away for the 2nd installment, and I'm making my list as to who is gonna do what.

Enjoy! ~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (May 5, 2008)

So far to me it would have to be Obito and Hinata Uzumaki


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

MINE IS OBITO CAUSE HE'S GOT A BAD ATTITUDE!!!!

i liked those chapters! i wonder who he was.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 5, 2008)

TAKAHIRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


abd orbito can go to hell...... as long as he leaves his apple juice behind


oh i also like asuma..... hey asuma hasn't been seen in a while TT.TT


----------



## Kornnelius (May 5, 2008)

I just used up 2 ours reading through 100 chapters and I want more!!! I would love to see this story made into a manga or even into a ainme.

My favourite characters would have to be Takahiro, Asuma, and Naruto Jr.

Naruto Jr. would make a formidable foe. 

I'm getting a kind of negetive vibe from Obito. He seem to kind of enjoy killing his foes...

What I really wanna see is a sick-ass fight involving the seventh hokage Naruto!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

Kornnelius said:


> I just used up 2 ours reading through 100 chapters and I want more!!! I would love to see this story made into a manga or even into a ainme.
> 
> My favourite characters would have to be Takahiro, Asuma, and Naruto Jr.
> 
> ...




Many thanks!

Seems Obito's popularity is about half & half... 

(Maybe I should have used Paul Newman in Hud as the "personality pattern" rather than John Wayne...???)

(The women loved, but hated Hud... Somebody figure that one out...)


There IS a significant story behind Obito... But I don't want to give it away.

I'll explain Obito, and the others, once the series is finished and on the Hard Drive.

One thing I will say is that I'm finding I use each character's personality to further the story as I write it... and by doing that, a lot of the dialog takes care of itself.

i.e., Hinata U. woulnd't say thus and such... but Hitomi would, and she'd say it like this...


Thanks again and enjoy the ride!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Kornnelius (May 5, 2008)

Obito seems like he could become a 'Sasuke' but the reason would differ completely.  That would be an ok story but it might be to much of the samiliar to the original Naruto.  

OR Obito could maybe be taken over by the Kyuubi's chakra which will make him evil...
Or he might just be good and him and his siter fight crime together while he dates 2 chicks, tha be cool too. 

Although what FLJ is thinking is probably gonna be way better.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

Kornnelius said:


> Obito seems like he could become a 'Sasuke' but the reason would differ completely.  That would be an ok story but it might be to much of the samiliar to the original Naruto.
> 
> OR Obito could maybe be taken over by the Kyuubi's chakra which will make him evil...
> Or he might just be good and him and his sister fight crime together while he dates 2 chicks, tha be cool too.
> ...




Hmmm.  No...

Obito is simpler than that, (Asuma is too)

Obito is more of a Ninja's Ninja with a sense of duty.  Whatever it takes to do that duty and accomplish the mission.

He tries to look at the big picture and how it will affect others in the long run... Especially concerning the Leaf Village and it's citizens.

He realizes that sometimes in order to protect those citizens, good men have to get their hands dirty, and sometimes bloody.

(And that's not giving anything away!)

Thanks again!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

*Chapter 142 - The ANBU*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Ino x Moegi


*Chapter 142 - The ANBU*


(A few hours earlier in the Konoha Hospital…)

“Goodnight Sakura!”

“Nite Ino!”  Sakura replied as she locked the door to her office.

“Sakura-Sama?”

“Moegi!  How are you?”

“I’m fine… How are you?  You look well!”  Moegi asked as Sakura embraced her.

“I look about 3-months pregnant…”  Sakura said out of the corner of her mouth.

“Nonsense… I think you look cute!”

“Naruto does… Sometimes I think he likes me best when I’m between 3 and 6 months…”

Moegi puts her index finger to her lips as she hands Sakura a slip of paper.



> I’m on official assignment to protect you and Naruto Jr.
> Act as though this is a social visit in case the walls have ears.




“Well, Naruto has always been a funny one!”  Moegi grinned as she put her right hand on her left bicep and blinked.

“So, I’m about to go pick up Naruto Jr. at the Hyuga’s… Would you like to come with me?  That way we can talk and I’ll buy you dinner.”

“Yes, Sakura-Sama, I’d like that.

A couple of minutes later they walked out the door.

“So what’s this about?”  Sakura asked as she tore the note into small pieces.

“This is about that assassination attempt in the Grass.”  Moegi explained.

“We have several ANBU in civvies watching you and Naruto Jr.  I’m assigned to you and my apprentice is assigned to him.”

“Are things that bad?”  Sakura asked.

“The truth is, ‘we don’t know’… That’s why we’re taking these precautions.”

“Sakura-Sama… In spite of this cloak and dagger stuff, I do look forward to having a social visit with you.”

“Alright… I take it you have to taste the food first even if I cook it?”

“Heavens, no!  That’s what my apprentice is for!”  Moegi grinned.

Both women enjoyed a laugh.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

hm. Moegi seems alite evil.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2008)

*Chapter 143 - Obito's Return*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team
Special Guest Villains, Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff’s Raiders


*Chapter 143 - Obito's Return*


“Little Rock!”  Obito yelled.

“Possum on the half-shell!”  Konohamaru yelled back.

Obito and Takahiro walked into the campsite to the cheers, hugs and handshakes of their comrades.

Hitomi stood in one spot holding her arms and shivering.  Obito walked over to her and embraced her.

“Hey… It’s alright… I’m fine.

Hitomi tried to talk, but was so wrought up with emotion that her words were unintelligible. 

“Shhh… It’s alright, Hitomi…”  Obito said as he held her and kissed the top of her head.

“Obito… Uh… Take your time… You can brief me in a few minutes…”  Waved Kakashi.

“By the way, glad you’re okay!”  Kakashi grinned.

“Thanks, Sensei!”

Hinata Hyuga walked up to Hinata Uzumaki, put her arm around her and squeezed.

“They make such a cute couple, don’t they?”  Hinata Hyuga snickered.

Hinata Uzumaki rolled her eyes and shook her head. 

“Hitomi, we really should check Obito out from a medical standpoint…”  Hinata said.

Hitomi held on to Obito with her head against his chest and hiccupping.

Hinata winked at Obito and said, “Okay Hitomi, you check his heart and I’ll examine him with my Byakugan…!”

“I really feel fine, H…”  Obito replied.

“You just hold on to her and let me do my job…”  Hinata grinned.

“Alright…  Takahiro… You have that other bottle of apple juice?”  Obito asked.

Hinata Hyuga looked at Obito with a strange look on her face, then walked over to Kakashi.

“Yeah, sure… Here you go!”  Takahiro replied as he pulled the bottle from his pack and handed it to Obito.

“Here, Hitomi… Let’s go over here and sit down…” 

“Kakashi-Sensei…”

“Yes, H?”

“I can’t see inside Obito… He’s got this shield of Chakra around him…”

“Ahhh… Maybe that’s why he survived the explosion at ground zero without a scratch…”

“Maybe so… But it still shook him up, Sensei...”

“Just relax and keep an eye on him for a while…  His Dad’s recuperative powers were fast, too.”  Kakashi said.

“Yes, Sensei…”

“Hinata… You’re doing a terrific job!  Thank you!”  Kakashi grinned.

“Thanks, Sensei!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

aww! sad reunion! yet soo happy!


----------



## Kornnelius (May 6, 2008)

Whos the main character here though I'm a lil confused since the story is following Hinata Uzumaki and Obito... are they both the main characters?? :S


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

i think that obito is the main main character, everyone else is the other main characters, did that make sense?


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

Hinata U. started out as the main character, and in my mind she still is.

(Obito wasn't even in my mind for the first 3 or 4 chapters... the scene stealer!)

When I came up with him, he started out as a way to show what Hinata H. was capable of doing.

It's become like Hill Street Blues... With several main characters interacting with each other.

More tonight!  ~  FLJ


----------



## Kornnelius (May 6, 2008)

Actually I was hoping for someone else to be main character.  Like maybe one of the more inexperienced ninjas, such as Takahiro or Asuma.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

*Chapter 144  - The Meeting - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


* Chapter 144  - The Meeting - Part One*


?So there you have it, Colonel.?

?Kabuto? You realize I?m down to just under 300 men?  ?And you want me to start attacking villages here in the Fire Country??  Ratcliff complained.

?Where?s your money??  He demanded.

?That?s the catch, Colonel? There?s a large stockpile of gold in this little village here??  Kabuto said as he pointed on the map.

?There?s more than enough to pay what I agreed to.?

?Fine? What do you get out of it??

?I don?t need any gold? It?s too heavy and I always travel light.?

?Then why are you doing this??  Ratcliff squinted an eye and asked.

?Let?s just say it?s a win-win? You get what you want, and I get what I want.?

?It?s still too thin, Colonel??  One of the men said.

?Yeah? Do you know how long it?s been??  Said another.

?You see what I have to put up with, Kabuto?  I?ve lost all my Major?s and Captain?s? I?m down to a couple of Lieutenant?s, a dozen or so experienced pirates and all these recruits??  Ratcliff said as he shrugged his shoulders. 

?A down payment of some sort would be nice!?  Ratcliff boldly hinted.

?Yes? I see??  Kabuto sighed as he stepped back and pulled out a scroll.

?I was saving this to make another Red Tag, but I?ll find another later.? He said as he unrolled the scroll and slapped his hand onto it.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

There was a puff of smoke and sitting on the ground was Youkako.

?Ahhhh!? She screamed.  ?Lord Kabuto!  What..What is this??

?Let?s just say I?m entertaining some business partners and you?re the entertainment?!  Kukukuku??

?YEAH?.!!!?  Four of the men yelled.  

There was applause and several wolf whistles as the four men grabbed Youkako, a torch and started off into the woods.

?Hey!  Go downwind?!  Over there?!? Ratcliff yelled as he pointed in the opposite direction.

?At least a hundred yards!  That?s an order!?

?I?ve got several men who go completely insane at the smell of blood??  Ratcliff whispered to Kabuto.

?I understand?  So, do we have a deal??  Kabuto grinned.

?For a couple of wagonloads of gold and a village full of people to plunder, I guess we do.?  Ratcliff replied.

?I don?t want to run into anymore Leaf Ninja until we reach Konoha? You sure there won?t be any there??

?Only by accident.  I?ve made sure they?ll be concentrating their efforts in the Grass and in the Sand.?  Kabuto said.

?DON?T DO THIS!?  Youkako shrieked as the men threw her to the ground.

?Ni-hehehehe?!? One sweaty looking man giggled as he slid a Katana from it?s sheath.

?Ha-ha!  It?s gonna be a hot time tonight, baby!? Another man said as he looked up at the full moon and started to thump his chest and howl.  

?Ah-WooooOOOOOOoooo?. AHH!?

A Kunai flew out of the dark and went clean through the skull of the man howling at the moon.

Youkako screamed.

Two more Kunai then struck and killed the other two men.

The next instant eight Shuriken whizzed through the one holding the torch and shredded him to death.

Then a large figure landed next to Youkako, slapped a hand over her mouth and picked her up.

?Stay quiet!?  The figure said as he leapt for the trees.

?O..Obito Uzumaki?? She thought.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

*Chapter 145 - The Meeting - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Clones vs. Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 145 - The Meeting - Part Two *


?What?s going on??  Ratcliff asked at the sudden silence.

Just then five Kunai with exploding tags flew into the camp, striking men and tree trunks.

?HIT THE DIRT!?  Ratcliff yelled as Kabuto disappeared in a puff of smoke.

The next instant the tags exploded killing several men and wounding others.

?Damn your hide Kabuto!?  Ratcliff growled.

?Relax, Colonel? It?s just a Shadow Clone? One kid??  Kabuto said as his head materialized out of a nearby tree trunk.

?That big kid?! I thought your guy took care of him when he wiped out my other guys?!?

Just then a handful of smoke grenades landed in the campsite and went off.

?Scatter you idiots, or you?re all dead!?  Ratcliff roared.

?Just do your job as we agreed, Colonel? I?m outta here!?  Kabuto said.

Ratcliff scurried to a different location in the smoke.

?Come out and show yourself you bast?. ACK!?  One man yelled as another Kunai with an exploding tag struck him in the forehead.

?EVERYBODY DUCK!?  One man yelled just before the tag exploded and killed several more men.

?Nail!  You can see in the dark!  Go after this punk!?  Ratcliff ordered.

?Yes, Sir!? Nail replied as he crawled off into the dark.

*****

?This should be far enough?? The Obito clone said as he landed on a large branch. 

?Are you ready to spill your guts and tell me what you know??  The Obito clone said to Youkako.

?Obito Uzumaki??  Why..Why would??

?Quietly??  The clone growled.

?I tried to kill you? Why would you do this???

The clone glared at her in the moonlight.

?Do I have to explain it?!  What?s wrong with you?!?

Youkako?s eyes widened.

The Obito clone shook his head.

?I?m not gonna sit like a bump on a log and watch a girl get murdered?!?

?Tell me who you?re working for?!!!?  The clone boomed.

?A?A man named Kabuto? He trained the three of us? Tazio, Taro and me?  He had us enter the Chuunin Exam and get information??

?Information on what??

?Any?Anything and everything?? She gulped.

?We reported back to him after we left you guys at the crossroads??  

?Once we told him who was who and where they were? He..He was mainly interested in you? Said you were the Hokage?s son??

?What about all this other crap he?s got going on?!?

?I..I don?t know? That?s the truth? I swear..!?

?AhhhRRRR??  The clone growled in frustration.

?He wouldn?t tell us everything in case we got captured? You have to believe me!?

?You?re still the enemy as far as I?m concerned and I?ll take everything you say with a huge grain of salt!?  

?I don?t have to believe you and I won?t trust you!?  The clone glared at her.

?Wh?What are you gonna do with me???

?Leave you here!  Don?t follow me and don?t get in my way!?  Obito boomed.

?Obito? Please?!  I?I?m out of Chakra and I?ve got nowhere to go!?

The clone hung his head.

?Please!  Kabuto will kill me!?  Youkako pleaded.

?Alright? Go to the Leaf Village and turn yourself in? Ask for Ibiki.?

?Ibiki??? Youkako asked.

?That?s right? Ibiki.  He?s an older guy.  Tell him you talked to me.?

The clone then turned and looked Youkako right in the eye.

?Be SURE you tell him EVERTHING!?


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

whoa.. those guys are perverts.... EWW!! obito seems pretty nice considering she's an enemy. nice obito! but DO YOU HAVE TO YELLL!!??!?!
obito: OW! NOT IN MY EAR!!
AHHH!!!
o: *AHHH!*
[size=+2]AHH!![/size]
o: [size=+3]AHHH!!![/size]
[size=+4]AHHHH!![/size]
o: [size=+5]AHH!![/size]
[size=+9]AHHH!!![/size]


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa.. those guys are perverts.... EWW!! obito seems pretty nice considering she's an enemy. nice obito! but DO YOU HAVE TO YELLL!!??!?!
> obito: OW! NOT IN MY EAR!!
> AHHH!!!
> o: *AHHH!*
> ...



He's not yelling... 

He just has a "booming voice" that makes it sound like he's yelling.

~ FLJ


----------



## Kornnelius (May 6, 2008)

After these two chapters Obito has just jumped up to being one of my favourite character. (boomig voice must be a Naruto inheratence)


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

Kornnelius said:


> After these two chapters Obito has just jumped up to being one of my favourite character. (boomig voice must be a Naruto inheratence)




Just think of Robert Mitchum in his later years... 

His voice boomed, too!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2008)

*Chapter 146  - Obito's Debriefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team 


*Chapter 146  - Obito's Debriefing*


“Are you feeling better, Hitomi?”  Kakashi asked as he sat down on the log next to Hitomi and Obito.

“Yeah… Sorry I’ve made such a spectacle of myself, Sensei…”  She replied as she sat on the ground next to Obito with her arms around his waist.

“Hehe, don’t be sorry.  I’m just glad things worked out.”  Kakashi replied.

“Yeah, Sensei… It’s kinda nice having someone worry about you like this…”  Obito grinned.

“Yes, it is…  Now, tell me what happened.”

“Well, Sensei… I had two clones fighting across the river, I sent three more to look for the rest of their unit, and I had two more with me in reserve.”

My 2nd clone had just took out two men when this kid about my age slapped a red tag on my back… That is, the clone’s back… He ran for cover and it went off…”

“You remember all this…?”  Kakashi asked.

“Yes, Sensei… I got all the info back from the clones… One of the clones had seen the enemy’s main force retreating to the West… Several kilometers in the distance.  That’s when we all got hit.”

“I can’t explain what happened next, Sensei… But I felt my Chakra flash by itself… That might be that shield around me that Hinata was talking about.”

“Next thing I knew, I woke up under a pile of logs… I sat there for a while, then heard Sis and Takahiro.”

“A few minutes after Sis left, this guy comes out from behind some debris and attacks us.  He said that tag required a human sacrifice…  What did he mean by that, Sensei?”

Hitomi shivered and squeezed Obito tighter.  He responded by a gentle hug with the arm he had around her shoulders.

“I’m not sure, Obito… There’s only a small handful of people who could have performed such a thing and most of them are long dead.”  Kakashi replied.

“Are you getting this down, Asuma?”

“Yes, Sensei…”  Asuma replied as he wrote everything down on a scroll.

“Good… We’ll send this in the next message to Konoha.”

“Anything else you can tell me, Obito?”  Kakashi asked.

“Yeah, Sensei… Before we left, I created two new clones and sent them in pursuit of the retreating unit.” 

“Also… Takahiro, you have my Kunai’s…?”

“Yeah… Here…”  Takahiro replied.

“Check this out, Sensei… Those were in my weapons pouch…”

“Six Kunai fused together… Wow!”  Kakashi exclaimed.

Hitomi shivered and said, “Obito… How could you survive that?”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaa.... six kunai... and obito is hangin with his girlfriend... cool


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 7, 2008)

*Chapter 147 - Kakashi's Decisions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team 


*Chapter 147 - Kakashi's Decisions*


?Kakashi-Sensei??

?Yes, Kankurou?? Kakashi replied.

?I hate to point this out, but at the rate we?ve been traveling, 36 hours will expire before we reach the Sand Village??

?Yeah, yeah, I know? But too many of us are beat? We need rest.? Kakashi replied.

?Awp?!?

Everyone tensed up as they heard explosions off in the far distance.

?Might be my clones? Caught up with the retreating force??? Obito said.

?Yeah, they?re headed for one of the Fire Country?s villages?? Kakashi said.

?No? Over my clones bodies?? Obito replied.

?Hmm? Obito, you made Shadow Clones to race ahead of your team to reach us this morning??

?That?s right, Sensei? It was Hitomi?s idea and? Oop??

Obito looked at Hitomi and she had fallen asleep with her head on his chest.

?She?s exhausted, too?? Kakashi chuckled.

?Yeah, Sensei?? Obito speaking softly now. ?It was her idea??

?It was a good one, too. Think you could create a couple more and run ahead with the scrolls? Get them to the Sand Village??? Kakashi asked.

?Presuming of course, you can first peel Hitomi off of you without waking her?? Kakashi grinned.

?Why not let me, Sensei?? Hinata Uzumaki asked.

Obito motioned Takahiro to set up Hitomi?s bedroll as he gently scooped her up in his arms.

?Well, O.J., since you volunteer, here?s my idea? You and Obito both get some rest. Then have Obito make two clones, then they and the real you run ahead with the scrolls?? Kakashi replied.

?That way you?ve got backup and you?re not out in the desert alone??

While Kakashi and Hinata Uzumaki were talking, Obito tucked Hitomi down onto her bedroll and draped the blanket over her.  Mikasa curled up next to her as Obito leaned down and gently kissed her temple.

?You're enjoying this fling of yours, aren't you??  Asked Takahiro.

?Hehe, I hope it's more than just a fling...?  Replied Obito silently hoping Hitomi heard him.

?How does that sound to you Obito??  Kakashi asked.

?Eh...? Sorry, Sensei... I wasn't listening...?  Obito replied sheepishly.

?I'll explain it to him, Sensei...? Hinata sighed as she shook her head.

?Alright? Both of you turn in? I?ll wake you in four hours.? Kakashi instructed.

?Yes, Sensei?? The twins replied.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

wow... that's good! obito and his sis are gettin along!! YEA!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow... that's good! obito and his sis are gettin along!! YEA!




Yeah, and Obito and Hitomi are getting sappy.

Is everybody nauseous yet?


~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

im not. then again, i have an iron stoomach.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 7, 2008)

*Chapter 148  -  Nail?s Bad Move*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Clones vs. Colonel Ratcliff and Ratcliff?s Raiders


*Chapter 148  -  Nail?s Bad Move*


?Alright? Here?s what were gonna do?? Colonel Ratcliff said.

?Lieutenant, we?re gonna split up into three groups and head off into separate directions? It?s just one guy and he can?t chase all of us.?

?You take a hundred men and go to this small village here on this scroll.  Raise scatter-hell with the populace, then head for Konoha.  Go!?

?Yes, Sir!?

?Acorn?  You?re still the best bushwhacker I have!  You take eighty men and head off toward the village Kabuto told us about? Take the South trail to the South entrance.?

?I?ll take whatever is left on the North trail to the West side of the village and we?ll attack? That secret storehouse of gold is what we?re after.? 

?Yes, Sir??  Acorn replied.

?Now, while Nail is keeping that big kid busy, we head out in three different directions? GO!?

?Yes, Sir!  Alright? You men come with me? Hurry!?  Acorn said.

Just then two more of the Obito clone?s Kunai?s flew into the camp and exploded, killing more men.

?Aha!  There he is!?  Nail thought to himself.

?Heh? This punk is what?s been giving Ratcliff and the others so much grief??!?

?I?ll hit him with my most intense Genjutsu and fry his brain??

?Kid? This technique was rivaled to Orochimaru and Itachi Uchiha? You should be honored to die by it!?  Nail thought to himself as he slipped into position.

?Easy? Easy? NOW!!!?

?YAAAAAAAA?gggkkkk!?  Nail screamed in agony and then began to foam at his mouth.

The Obito clone spun around just in time to watch Nail fall to the ground in a heap.

A few seconds later the other Obito clone arrived and looked at the dead Ninja on the ground.  Blood was still trickling out of his nose and ears.

?Dude, what did you do to him??  The Second clone asked the First. 

?I didn?t do anything? He snuck up behind me and screamed? Next thing I know, he?s on the ground like this.?

?Where are all the others??

?I watched them split up into three teams and take off in different directions.?

?Well, we can?t let any of them reach a village? You go after this team and I?ll go after the other one.?

?Alright? Let?s scrounge the dead guys for extra weapons though??  The First clone said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kornnelius (May 7, 2008)

Lol Acorn??  You should give them japanese names cuz it just doesnt sound right with english name OR anything to do with what grows on trees... unless u find the japanese word for it then its ok


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 7, 2008)

Kornnelius said:


> Lol Acorn??  You should give them japanese names cuz it just doesnt sound right with english name OR anything to do with what grows on trees... unless u find the japanese word for it then its ok



Acorn. The name of another town in Arkansas...  

The Japanese writers seem to have themes for such things, so...  ~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

at least you're giving them names of things that are real. that was great, ninja foaming of the mouth... that's excellent.. rabid....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 8, 2008)

*Chapter 149 - The Late Night - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Moegi


*Chapter 149 - The Late Night - Part One*


?Hi Honey, I'm home...!?

?Hey Naruto... You're running late...  Is everything alright??  Sakura asked.

?Yeah...?  Naruto said less than enthusiastically.  ?Oh, hi Moegi... How are you??

?I'm doing just fine, Lord Hokage.?  She said as she stood up and bowed.

Naruto sighed.

?Moegi...?  Naruto said as his wife grinned, grabbed his hand and pulled him down to steal a kiss.

?...If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times, just call me Naruto... You and I have known each other way too long for you to be stuffy!?  

Naruto sat down on the edge of the sofa and stroked Sakura's cheek with the back of his hand.

?Not in front of my rookie apprentice, Lord Hokage...?  Moegi grinned as she looked down the hallway toward Naruto Jr?s room.

?Oh...?  Said Naruto as he observed Moegi?s apprentice sitting in a chair sound asleep.

?Goldthwaite...?  Moegi called out.

All that could be heard was snoring.

?Goldthwaite!? 

?Huh... Whazzat...?!?  Goldthwaite snorted awake.

?Goldthwaite!  Look sharp, rookie!?  Moegi snapped.

?Lord Hokage!?  Goldthwaite said with a panicked voice as he snapped to attention.

?Hey, he's sharp!?  Naruto said to Moegi with a grin.

?He has his moments, Lord Hokage...?  Moegi said with a chuckle.

?Well, I'm sure he'll make the grade once he gets a little experience under his belt.?  Naruto replied.

?At any rate, why don't we call it a night??

?As you wish, Lord Hokage... We'll be back in the morning, and I'll have a Three-Man team posted outside tonight.?  Moegi said.

?That'll be fine... 'Nite.?

?Good evening Lord Hokage!  Lady Uzumaki!?  Goldthwaite said almost yelling.

?Uh... Bye.?  Naruto replied.

The door closed and Naruto shook his head while Sakura cracked up laughing.

?Come on and sit down, Honey...?  Sakura said still laughing.

They slid their arms around each other and kissed passionately.

?Mmm. You feel good to me...!?  Naruto said as he leaned back on the sofa.

?You sound tired...  Why don't I fix you something to eat??

?Nah... I had two bowls of ramen a couple of hours ago...  I'd rather lay here and smooch with my main squeeze!? Naruto replied as they both shifted around and got comfortable.

?Hey, is it me or is this sofa getting smaller??  Naruto asked.

?I think I'm getting bigger...?  Sakura sighed as she glanced at her belly.

Naruto squeezed her tight and kissed her on the forehead.

?You look gorgeous!?  He said.

?Would you like something to drink...?  Some Sake, maybe...??  Sakura asked.

?Nah... I'd better keep a clear head... Too much going on... They might wake me up during the night, too.?

Sakura hugged her husband and laid her head down on his chest.

?Are things looking that bad??  She asked.

?Nobody knows yet...? 

?We need to find a way to get faster communications between our villages...?  He sighed.

?You'll figure it out...?  She said.

?Yeah...?  He said as he kissed the top of her head.

They held each other quietly on the sofa for several minutes as Sakura listened to Naruto's heartbeat.

Soon, they were both asleep.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

aww! sakura and naruto, wife and husband taking a calm chapter are we? not bad.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> aww! sakura and naruto, wife and husband taking a calm chapter are we? not bad.




Just a build up to the build up...

Besides, I have to figure the logistics for the next few chapters.

~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 9, 2008)

*Chapter 150 - The Late Night - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura


*Chapter 150 - The Late Night - Part Two*


Naruto blinked awake and looked at the clock.

He and Sakura had nodded off on the sofa for just over an hour.

?Sakura...?  He whispered as he gently shook her.

?Mmm??  She grunted.

Naruto chuckled to himself.

?C'mon honey... I don't want us to spend the night on the sofa again... Makes my back hurt...?

?Mmm... 'ok...?  She mumbled.

Naruto reached down and gently untangled the leg she had wrapped around his leg and slid off the sofa.

?Three months ago, this was fun...!?  Naruto whispered in her ear with a grin as he slid his arms under is wife and picked her up.

He made his way into the bedroom and laid her down on the bed.  He pulled the blanket over her and kissed her cheek, then went to check on the house.

Naruto queitly openned the door to Naruto Jr.'s  room and checked on his son.  

He stood and watched him sleep for a few minutes as he thought about what Ino and Tenten had told him earlier in the day.




> ?That's what we've figured out...?  Ino said.
> 
> ?We can't begin to calculate his potential.?  Added Tenten.  ?And he's already mastered the basic GenJutsu training regimens... Or rather I should say he surpassed them before he began!?
> 
> ...


 

Naruto went back and climbed into bed.  Sakura snuggled up next to him and looked at him with sleepy eyes.

?How long have I been asleep?  She asked.

?About an hour... I checked on High-Pockets, too...  He's sound asleep and drooling on his pillow.?

Sakura giggled as she put her arms around Naruto.

?I love you...?  She said as she squeezed him tight.  

?It's funny, there are times you get me so mad that I want to kill you... But then there are times I love you so much that it hurts.?

?Sounds like a successful marriage to me!?  Naruto said as he kissed her right on the nose.

?I can't imagine what my life would be like without you...  Are you being careful??

?Sakura? Don?t worry?  I trust my guys and I have the best people working on this??

Naruto kissed his wife once more and said, ?Let?s get some sleep, alright??


*To be continued..*.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

aww.. another gushy moment in the chapters eh?


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> aww.. another gushy moment in the chapters eh?



"Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance"


Consider it an exercise...  

(Naruto & Sakura... How good it COULD be!)  ~  FLJ


Quote of the day:  "The all-you-can-eat salad bar is NOT a challenge!"


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 10, 2008)

*Chapter 151 - Mission to the Sand - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team 


*Chapter 151 - Mission to the Sand - Part One*


?You only got a little over 2 hours sleep, Obito?  Are you sure that?s enough??

?That?s all I ever get anymore, Sensei??  Obito replied.

?Ee-ahh?! Okay??  Kakashi replied.  ?Go wake your sister??

?Hehe? She?ll still be asleep, Sensei??

?Beauty-rest??  Kakashi mumbled.

?Hey Weenie-Arm!  Wake up!?  Obito said in a loud whisper.

?Huh? Izzit morning already???  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?Yeah? about 3 AM? Sis.?

?Ugh??

Twenty minutes later Hinata Uzumaki had pulled herself together and was ready to go.

?Wouldn?t you rather make the Shadow clones to flank the real me??  Asked Obito.

?No? I?ll hold up my end? Besides, I?m faster on my feet than you are!?

?Ya can?t have everything, you know??  Obito mumbled.

?Alright Obito? Create your clones.?  Kakshi instructed.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?  Obito said in a loud whisper and three clones appeared.

?Okay? O.J., you carry the three scrolls.  Now the desert should be hot so don?t try and break any land records? Pace yourself? And here?s 2 extra water bottles.?

?Thanks, Sensei??  Hinata replied.  ?What about unsealing the scrolls??

?It uses a standard Summoning Jutsu? You have roughly 22 hours before the first men who were sealed need to be released or you risk damage.?  Jin replied.

?And from here, you?ll need every minute of that if you have to stop and fight or if there?s a sand storm??  Kankurou said.

?Then we?d better get going?  Clone One? Take the point as a scout!?  Obito instructed his clone.  ?Two and Three, flank Sis an each side.?

The first clone took off.

?Good luck, O.J.? Asuma said as he waved.

?You?ll have to do better than that!?  Hinata said as she threw her arms around Asuma?s neck and locked lips with him.

?I take it they?re an item now as well??  Obito asked Kakashi.

?Ya think??  Kakashi replied with a grin.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

ooohhhh! hinata and asuma are gettin it on!! bown chika wown wow!! ha!


----------



## Kornnelius (May 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ooohhhh! hitomi and asuma are gettin it on!! bown chika wown wow!! ha!



You mean Hinata? Hitomi is Obitos girl.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

lol....nice clara............ hinata's finally showing herself again.... orbitos been in the spotlight too long..... time for his sister to make her appearence again.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

whoops.. i said hitomi.. why did that come up? im editing that..

hehe.. bown chika wown wow!
asuma: SHUT UP!!
you know you want to!
asuma: we are nice gf and bf for now, so get off me!
that's what she said. OH! BURN!!! HA!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

aw asuma.... suck it up.... you know you like what you see......yep sure nough


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

asuma: im not saying anything.
that's what she told you to do during the 'private' time! HA! ANOTHER BURN!!! HA!!
hinata: excuse me? what are you doing?
that's what you said when he was checkin you out! HA!!
hinata: GENTLE FIST!!!
AHH!! SHIT!!! WRONG ONE TO MESS WITH!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 10, 2008)

*Chapter 152 - Mission to the Sand - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x The Sand Team 


*Chapter 152 - Mission to the Sand - Part Two*


Hinata Uzumaki and the other two Obito clones leapt into the trees.

?So... You and Asuma are finally a couple!?  One clone grinned.

?Oh... Uh, yeah... We are now...?  Hinata replied.

?You and Hitomi are certainly chummy, I notice...?

?Yeah...?  The clone grinned. 

?By the way, are you mad about that or something??

?I am... A little...?  Hinata replied.

?You know H had a crush on you!  I can't believe you'd do something like this!?

?Sis... Stop trying to play match-maker!  You hurt more than you help...?

?Besides... It looks to me like Hinata has a thing for Buford!?  Obito said.

?Well... I'm a little mad at her, too.?  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?Hehe... This is funny!?

?What is??

?You're the only one in this cheap, paperback romance novel who's angry about any of these couples pairing off!?  The clone snickered.

Hinata glared at her brother's clone.

?So... What are your intentions with Hitomi?? Hinata asked.

?Well, I'll tell you Sis... I guess I'm not much of one for looking around... In fact, if we were of legal age, I'd ask Hitomi to marry me right now!?

Hinata stopped on a tree branch and stared at her brother's clone.

?What??  The clone asked as he stopped on the next branch.

?Obito... Aren't you rushing things a bit... I mean, less than a week ago, you didn?t even know she existed!?  

?At least Asuma and I have been flirting with each other since we first enrolled in the academy??  Hinata reasoned.

?Oh, I wouldn?t actually do it, Sis?  I know I need to give us both some courting time?!  I?m just telling you how I feel about her.?

?It?s nothing personal, but I?ve never felt this way about Hinata or any of the other girls??  The clone explained.

?Are you sure you didn?t get hit in the head during that big explosion or something?  I?m not sure you?re thinking straight??  Hinata asked.  

?Relax Sis? I?ll give the situation time before I do anything rash...?  Obito sighed.

?See that you do?!?  Hinata replied.

?We?re burning moonlight?!  Let?s go??


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

whoa.... they are getting a little serious about the relationships.. OBITO NO MARRIAGE FOR YOU!!!! you are too young... and WAY too naive.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> whoa.... they are getting a little serious about the relationships.. OBITO NO MARRIAGE FOR YOU!!!! you are too young... and WAY too naive.




That he is...  But what material!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

ok..... im bored again.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

*Chapter 153 - Yamanaka Flowers*

*Naruto: The Next Generation
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Ino x Shelby *


*Chapter 153 - Yamanaka Flowers*


The sun was just breaking over Konoha and Naruto walked into the Yamanaka Flower Shop.

“Hey Naruto!  You’re up and at ‘em early today!”

“You too, Ino… How are you feeling today?”  Naruto asked.

“No morning sickness yet…  What brings you in?”

“Just wanted to get a dozen roses for my main squeeze… That’s all.”

“Aww… Aren’t you sweet?”

Say, Naruto… I’d like you to meet the new girl I hired to run the shop with Dad…”

“Shelby… This is…”

“Yes, Ino-Sama… Everyone knows who Naruto-Sama is!”  Shelby interrupted.  

“Hokage-Sama!  It is an honor to meet you!”  She said as she bowed sharply.

“Ah… Shelby… Please… Not so formal… Just call me Naruto-Sama…”  Naruto grinned.

“You’re Izumo’s daughter aren’t you?”

“That’s right, uh… Naruto-Sama…”

“Well, I’m pleased to meet you… When will you graduate from the academy?”

“This year, I hope…”

“Water Jutsu, right?”

“Yes, that’s right…”

“I never could figure out how your Dad did that sticky stuff…”  Naruto mumbled.

“Well anyway, do your best and become a Shinobi the village can depend on.”

“Thank you, Naruto-Sama.”  Shelby replied.

“Here you go… One dozen roses.  Sign here.”  Ino grinned as she handed Naruto the bill.

“Hmm...  Price is goin’ up…”  Naruto twitched an eyebrow and mumbled.

“Lot of that goin’ around…”  Ino replied with a wink.

Naruto signed the bill and then with a smirk on his face, wrote a card to go with the flowers.

Both Ino and Shelby were giggling while he wrote.

“Hehe… You think that’s funny, watch this… Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Naruto made a clone and handed him the flowers and the card.

“You know what to do… Go!”

“Bye Naruto…!”  Ino cooed as Naruto and his clone went out the door.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

ino..... you're not being a whore again are you? that's just wrong....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

> “Hmm... Price is goin’ up…” Naruto twitched an eyebrow and mumbled.
> 
> “Lot of that goin’ around…” Ino replied with a wink.




I think this is what's known as "breaking the 4th wall"...  

(My favorite humburger at Wendy's jumped 50-cents yesterday!)

Time to build more refineries and then go to Alaska, start drilling for all that oil and eat moose steaks!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

*Chapter 154 - Shikamaru?s Morning Briefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari 


*Chapter 154 - Shikamaru’s Morning Briefing*


Naruto stopped and peeked around the corner and looked toward his office.  Sure enough the newspaper reporters were standing around waiting like they had been for several weeks.

“Look at all that crap!”  He thought to himself.  “I’m gonna make them clean up their trash and cigarette butts!”

Naruto then stepped back, made a quick sign and used his Transportation Jutsu to pop into the hallway outside his office.

He then sighed and loudly stomped his feet as he walked toward the office door, waited a couple of seconds, then opened the door and walked in.

“Morning Shikamaru… Temari…”  Naruto said as he quickly made his way to his private office.

“M..Morning Naruto…!  Temari yelped as she had just jumped out of Shikamaru’s lap and was straightening out her skirt and buttoning the top two buttons of her blouse.

Shikamaru grabbed the latest message from Kakashi and walked into Naruto’s office.

“Here’s ah…”  Shikamaru stopped for a second to clear his throat and get his mouth working again after kissing his wife for the last 20-minutes.

“Here’s the latest dispatch from Kakashi…  Everyone is safe and they’re heading for the Sand.”

Naruto looked at Shikamaru and cocked an eyebrow.

“How did they get the wounded out?”

“Jin from the Sand used the Sealing Jutsu Ino was teaching and they sealed 26 wounded to scrolls…”  

“Your Hinata along with three of her brother’s clones are rushing them to the Sand village at this time.” 

“It also seems a large portion of Ratcliff’s men retreated to the East.  Obito made two other clones to pursue them.”

“There’s several small villages South of us… Could they be headed there?” Naruto asked.

“It’s possible…”  Shikamaru replied.

“Who’s close?” Naruto asked.

“Choji and his Team 10…”

“Send them to the largest village to the South of us.”

“Okay!  What about the newspaper guys?  Want me to update them?”

“Naw… I’ll do it.  Besides, I can’t send you out in public like that…”

“What do you mean?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Dude, you’ve got your wife’s lipstick all over your face!”  Naruto grinned.

“Man… How troublesome…”  He said as he put his hand to his cheek.

“Here… I’ll take care of it!”  Temari giggled as she pulled out a tissue and started to wipe her husband’s face.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 11, 2008)

yea know... ever since i started reading this, it had been nothing but all the pairing i hated.....naruto and sakura, temari and shikamaru, choji and ino, and i'm very passionate about my pairings..... but you know whats funny.... in this stroy i don't care. forkliftjoe...... you have done something incredible.......i have never, not once read a story in which it involved a pairing i was dead set agansit..... execpt this one... and it had THREE pairing i hated...THREE


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yea know... ever since i started reading this, it had been nothing but all the pairing i hated.....naruto and sakura, temari and shikamaru, choji and ino, and *i'm very passionate about my pairings..... but you know whats funny.... in this stroy i don't care*. forkliftjoe...... you have done something incredible.......i have never, not once read a story in which it involved a pairing i was dead set agansit..... execpt this one... and it had THREE pairing i hated...THREE




I sincerely thank you!

I'm told one of the main goals of any story, be it a book, a movie or a TV show, is that the audience has to CARE about the characters and what happens to them.


There will be just a few more "house-keeping" chapters before we get back to stompin' the bad guys, but there's more good stuff to come!

Enjoy the ride!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

*Chapter 155 - Naruto Vs. The Press*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari 


*Chapter 155 - Naruto Vs. The Press *


Naruto sighed and walked out to the reporters.

?Hokage-Sama, Hokage-Sama!?

Naruto put his hands up and said, ?Hold on guys? We have a team that was engaged with an unknown force.  There has been a large, unknown loss of life within this force.?  

?Our team has persevered and is now retreating to one of our allies major villages for medical attention and refit.?

?Do you know how many casualties we have, Hokage-Sama??

?Not at this time, and even if I did that figure would be classified for several days? I understand our losses are very light.?

?Was The Sixth with them??

?Ah, you know better than that? Even if he was, I couldn?t tell you.?

?Hokage-Sama, isn?t all this a smokescreen that you and Gaara-Sama put together with your ultimate plan to wipe out the other main Ninja Villages and take over the Continent??

Naruto jumped down off the deck and grabbed the reporter by the neck of his tunic.

?Misumi of the Cloud, right?!?

?Y?Yes, Sir!?

?Where the hell do you get off making all this stuff up?!  HUH?!?  Naruto yelled into his face.

Several of the reporters cringed at Naruto?s angry outburst.

?I?m only acting on the orders of my main office, Hokage-Sama? Our readers are asking these questions of us? They want to know the same thing!?  Misumi replied nervously.

?Alright. Fine!  All of you listen up!?  Naruto bellowed as he let go of Misumi.

?Neither Gaara or myself have ANY plans WHATSOEVER to take over the world or declare war on ANY NATION!?

?If we are attacked, we will fight?! But that?s it!?  

?I?m trying to make peace with every nation on our Continent and encourage free trade and it seems several of you are doing everything possible to screw that up!?

?I?m not sure the readers in my country will believe you, Hokage-Sama??  Misumi said.

?Well, if you keep printing this same kind of crap in your newspapers, I wouldn?t expect them to believe me?!?

?In fact, I don?t think your editor in the Cloud has ever got a quote of mine right, yet!?

?H..How would you know what?s in our newspaper?  You don?t even get it here in the Leaf??  Misumi asked.

?I have friends? Lots of them!  Now get it right!?

Naruto turned to walk back upstairs.

?And one more thing? You guys are like a bunch of slobs!  Look at all the trash around here!?  

?Clean it up and pick up all those cigarette butts and put it in the trash where it belongs!?  Naruto bellowed.

Naruto walked back into the office.

?Nice? But it could backfire, you know!?  Shikamaru said.

?We?ll know that when it happens??  Naruto replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

whoa... go naruto.... poor guy. 
and.... temari..... you are in a hokage office... you aren't suppose to do that, damn shikamaru! do you make her THAT horny??


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 11, 2008)

*Chapter 156  -  Mutiny!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
The Obito Clones Vs. Ratcliff’s Raiders 


*Chapter 156  -  Mutiny!* 


“Acorn!  We’ve hit this guy all night long and we can’t shake him!” Yelled one of the cutthroats. 

“I know… We’ve split up into smaller groups and spread out in these woods to make it harder for him to attack us all…”

“What are we gonna do?”

“Follow orders and keep making our way to that South entrance!”

They heard another explosion and more of their men scream.

“Why don’t we have another small team fall back and ambush him?”

“We tried that with those five guys, remember…?  All five were to hang back and fry him with Lightning Jutsu… You saw how that worked out!”

“Well, let’s try it again!… Earth or Water Jutsu maybe…”

“How about we keep running?  He can’t kill us all before we get there!”  Acorn replied.

“No, he’ll just kill us when we get there!”  The cutthroat yelled.

Acorn was tired of the man yelling at him.

He pulled out a Kunai, grabbed the cutthroat by his neck and stabbed him through the heart.

Acorn stood up and asked,  “Anyone else?  No?  Then let’s keep moving!”

*****

A huge explosion shook the woods and screaming men flew into the air.

The next instant, the second Obito clone struck the ground with his fist causing the ground to heave for 80 yards in every direction.

Trees were uprooted and fell on several men, killing most of them instantly.

“Lieutenant… What do we do?  We can’t kill this guy!”  Asked one of the pirates.

“I say we surrender before he kills us!”  Yelled another.

“We have our orders!”  Said the Lieutenant.

“You can follow them if you want, but I say we give up!”

“What is this? A mutiny?”  The Lieutenant growled.

Everyone cringed as another of the clone’s tags exploded in the distance killing several more.

“Yeah!  It’s a mutiny!”  Several of the men yelled as they charged the Lieutenant with swords drawn.

They hacked the young Lieutenant to death and hung his body on a tree.

“What do we do now?”

“It’s everyman for hisself!”  The pirate sneered, then he and two other pirates ran off into the woods.

A couple of the other men ran off, leaving sixteen men to themselves.

“Quick!  We need a white flag!”

“NO MORE!”  One man yelled to the clone.

“WE SURRENDER!”  Yelled another.

“Throw down your weapons!”  The Obito clone boomed from the treetops.

The sixteen threw down their weapons and held up their hands. The Obito clone leapt from the trees and landed right in front of them so hard that the ground shook.

The clone was drenched in blood and sweat and waded through the men, ripping their pockets open and checking them for weapons.

One of the men passed out from fear and fell to the ground while another soiled his pants.

The Obito clone reached into one man’s holster and pulled out a Kunai.

The clone held the weapon right to the man's face and glared at him.

“I…I forgot that was there…!”  The man gulped.

“Yeah, right!”  The clone growled in the man’s face as he bent the Kunai over double with one hand.  

“Alright!  We head for Konoha!”  The clone boomed.  

“Anybody tries anything, I’ll kill you!  Now move out!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kornnelius (May 11, 2008)

If only FLJ wrote all of the Naruto series. I think it would have been even better.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

*Chapter 157  - Tea and Roses*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Moegi


*Chapter 157  - Tea and Roses*


Sakura woke up and made her way into the bathroom.

?Ugh? Slept in the clothes I wore yesterday??  She thought.

Twenty minutes later, she had bathed, slipped on a clean T-shirt and a pair of shorts, tied on her robe and made her way into the kitchen.

?Morning Sakura??  Moegi said as she stood up.

?Moegi??  Oh, right??  Sakura said and put her hand over her mouth, remembering to be careful of what she said in case of bugs.

?I made some tea??  Moegi said.  ?Goldthwaite took Naruto Jr. to school??

?Oh, and Naruto had a clone drop these off.?

Sakura looked at the roses Naruto had sent her and smiled.

She took a whiff of the roses as she opened the card and read it.

Moegi watched Sakura?s expression as she silently read the card.  She blushed, bit her lower lip and then giggled.

?You really enjoy being married to him don?t you??  Moegi asked.

?Oh, yeah??  Sakura replied with a sweet smile.

?Must have taken you forever to figure him out??  Moegi said.

?Not so much?  Men are pretty simple, Moegi? They become complicated when you try and figure them out.?  Sakura said as she slipped Naruto?s card into the pocket of her robe.

?You?re talking about Konohamaru??  Moegi said.

?I wasn?t, but if you want to I will??  Sakura replied.

?Four years? Sakura? Since we broke up??

?He?s had a lot of hard breaks? His Grandfather dies, then his Uncle? Then he loses half his team??  Sakura said.

?And then I get on with ANBU??  Moegi silently mouths the words so as not to speak them.

?Naruto had to beg him to take on Team 3??  Sakura said.

?We?re still married??  Moegi said.

?He wants you safe?  He can?t stand the thought of losing you??  Sakura replied.

?Men bust their guts to provide and protect?  The best ones do?  And Konohamaru is one of them, Moegi??

?He needs love and respect, and he needs it from you.?  Sakura said.

?What do I say to him??  Moegi asked.

Sakura took a sip of tea and thought for a minute.

?It?s easy to flippantly say ?I love you???  Sakura said.

?Last night I was in a loving mood? I told Naruto that there were times I wanted to kill him, and then there were times I loved him so much that it hurt??

?This morning he gets me a dozen roses and writes out a long, sappy card that I?ll treasure forever?  He believed me? I got through to him??

?It?s that easy???  Moegi asked.

?Depends on the person?  When we were kids, Naruto wanted me bad enough that he?d overlook all the crap I dumped on him.?  Sakura replied.

?In your case, you and Konohamaru may have to rebuild.?

?I know Konohamaru well enough to know that he still loves you and wants to be with you? But first you?ll have to get through to him that you want to be with him?  He?ll have to believe you.? 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

wow... they surrender... THEY'RE FRENCH!!!!! FRENCH SURRENDER!!!!! 

wow... moegi is talking about konohamaru..... weirdo... konohamaru is weird!!


----------



## Zonamaster (May 12, 2008)

In your story you haven't mentioned Sauske. I think it would be cool if you added him somewhere doesn't matter where but it is something you should think about.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

i could probably list a whole group of characters that haven't been mentioned......... Hinata hyuga for one.... you have two characters named after her, and where is she....gods knows where.... she could have run off with sasuke for all i knew... and shino....even though i wish nhe jumped off a cliff with kaiba..... where's he.... and rock lee.... and gai sensei....kurenai... and anko.....itach... and the akatsuki..... but hey the only ones i'm worried about is hinata and sasuke....even though sasuke could be dead and i would be the happiest girl in the world... i'm just saying...


by the way.... love the update.....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> i could probably list a whole group of characters that haven't been mentioned......... Hinata hyuga for one.... you have two characters named after her, and where is she....gods knows where.... she could have run off with sasuke for all i knew... and shino....even though i wish nhe jumped off a cliff with kaiba..... where's he.... and rock lee.... and gai sensei....kurenai... and anko.....itach... and the akatsuki..... but hey the only ones i'm worried about is hinata and sasuke....even though sasuke could be dead and i would be the happiest girl in the world... i'm just saying...
> 
> 
> by the way.... love the update.....




I have an idea for Sasuke... (heh, heh, heh...)

Rock Lee and Anko got married and are operating a getaway retreat as stated way back in Chapters 17, 18 and 20  (Pages 1 & 2...)

One of them there May/November relationships...  Figure Lee is 35 and Anko is 42-ish.

The original Hinata Hyuga is presumed dead, but she died a hero.  

(uh, maybe)

Gai and Kurenai...?  Funny you should mention them...

I gotta be careful with some of this stuff, I'm trying to avoid Spoilers and such...

*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know about Kurenai's unborn child yet... Boy or girl, if it even lives, etc...  Which I would love to include, by the way... But that's how it is.



Maybe I'll just make up my own, pull a DC Comics and call this "Earth Joe" ...or something.  


And yeah, the bit with Sakura and Moegi was tough to write.

I had to dig deep to remember a lot of women with women conversations I've been privy to over the years.  

I'm not 100% satisfied with it.  But, I'll let it ride for the moment, and maybe tweak it later.

Keep in mind the main theme I have with Naruto and Sakura:  
How good their marriage COULD be...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

*Chapter 158 - Meeting with the Council*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Shikamaru x The Council 


*Chapter 158 - Meeting with the Council*


?Naruto, don?t forget you have a council meeting this morning.?  Shikamaru said.

?Yeah, I?d better get going??

Naruto walked into the boardroom.

?Hey, there his is!?  Maito Gai said as he started to stand up.

?Please, Gia-Sensei keep your seat!?  Naruto replied as he shook Gia?s hand.

?How?s the leg??

?Well, it?s there? It?s about all I can say.?  Maito Gai replied.

?Kurenai? How are you??  Naruto asked.

?I?m well.  How is Sakura??

?About 3 months? We?re both excited?!?  Naruto grinned.

Naruto sat down and they spent 20 minutes going over the budget and public safety issues.

?Naruto? What about this assassination attempt in the Grass??  Maito Gia asked.

?We?re not sure?  It?s possible it wasn?t an attempt, but a diversion?? Naruto replied.

?Here?s the main thing I want to discuss with both of you? We need better and faster communications with our allies? The birds are too slow.?  Naruto explained.

?We have the telegraph lines going up? Won?t that help??  Asked Kurenai.

?It will, but we also need embassies with ambassadors based in these other countries once the telegraph lines are up.?

?What about the battle at the river?  Any word yet??  Maito Gia asked.

?Kakashi-Sensei got a report to us this morning? Everyone is out and on their way to the Sand as we speak? A few deaths, but they were all Sand personnel.?

?And the force that attacked them???  Kurenai asked.

?A large part of their force retreated to the East, the remainder did a suicide run on Obito?s Shadow Clones he left behind to cover their retreat.?  Naruto explained.

?Why would they blow up their own people like that??  Maito Gia asked.

?Hehe? None of this makes sense? Team 7 was attacked earlier by Sound Ninja posing as Grass Ninja?  It was so easy to check out.?  Naruto said.  

?I think somebody is toying with us??  

?I?ll agree with that? But who?  And for what reason??  It?s so? Sloppy??   Kurenai reasoned.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

YEAH!!! GAI SENSEI!!!!!! WHOOT WHOOT...sorry i actually like gai sensei...he's so...awesome....

nice update

aw darn hinata died...oh well


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

she did? i thought she didnt! and wow... gai isn't training... amazing.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> YEAH!!! GAI SENSEI!!!!!! WHOOT WHOOT...sorry i actually like gai sensei...he's so...awesome....
> 
> nice update
> 
> aw darn hinata died...oh well




Hey, I've gotta save some stuff for Part 2...!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

*Chapter 159 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki  x  Obito Clones


*Chapter 159 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part One*


“I thought it’d be hotter than this…”  Hinata Uzumaki said to her brother’s clone.

“I think it’s part of that Chakra shield Hinata said she saw around us…”  The Obito clone replied.

“Yeah, I’ve noticed I don’t get so cold at night.”  Replied another clone.

“I still wish we were leaping treetop to treetop instead of running in this desert.”  Hinata said.

“So, you just mold extra Chakra to strengthen your shield to keep from getting cut or hurt?”  She asked the clone.

“Yeah, probably a lot like that stunt you pulled to catch that Kunai…”

“Using so many clones to do so much fighting… It’s just given me several years worth of combat experience in the last couple of days.”  The clone explained.

“I’ll have to try that…”  Hinata replied.

“It’s nice what they’re doing here… Putting up sand fences and signs to make a path through the desert.”  The clone observed.

“Yeah…  Kankurou-Sensei told me that they’re doing this to keep people from getting lost…”  Hinata replied.

“They’re doing the same thing on the main trail between the Sand and the Leaf… And setting up storm bunkers with food and water, too.”

“Hey!  Look there!  It’s civilization!”  The Obito clone said.

“Stop right there!”  Yelled the skinny man in uniform.

“Identify yourselves!”  He demanded.

“Hi!  I’m Hinata Uzumaki of the Leaf Village and these are my twin brother’s clones!”  She said as she grabbed both knees and breathed.

“Uzumaki from the Leaf you say?  And these are clones?”

“That’s right…”

“I am Major Burns and you will address me as such!”

“Uh… Yes, sir…”  Hinata replied.

“Let me see your papers.”  Burns said.

“I lost mine in the explosion, Sis…”  The clone said.

Hinata handed Burns her written orders and ID Card.  

Burns looked them over and asked,  “Do you have any papers to verify that these papers are YOUR papers?”

“Eh?”  

“…Look, Major Burns, we’ve been on an authorized mission by the river and were attacked along with a Sand Platoon lead by Kankurou.”  Hinata explained.

“We’ve got 26 injured Sand Ninja sealed onto these three big scrolls and we have less than 6 hours to get them to the Sand Village… Now will you let us pass?”

“I’m sorry, I can’t let you pass… I’ll have to arrest you on investigation for spying… And I’ll have to confiscate those scrolls and your weapons!”  Burns replied.

“What?!  Do you know what will happen to these men if we don’t get these scrolls to the Sand?  TODAY?!”  Hinata protested.

“Why don’t you check with intelligence?”  The Obito clone asked.

“Intelligence is something I try to avoid.”  Burns replied.

“This is getting us nowhere…”  Hinata thought to herself.

“Look… Major…”  Obito started to say.

Just then Hinata decked Major Burns in the face and knocked him flat on his back.

“Sis!  What are you doing?!  He’s a Major!”  The Obito clone yelled.

“So salute him and run you goober!  Kakashi can straighten things out later!”  Hinata yelled at him and took off running.

All three Obito clones quickly saluted the unconscious Burns, shrugged their shoulders and ran after Hinata.

“You’re gonna get us court-martialed, Sis…!”  One of the clones yelled.

“Ferret-faced, lip-less bureaucrat…!”  Hinata fumed.


*To be continued…*


(With heartfelt apologies to the late, great Larry Linville)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

CHA!!!! GO HINATA U. KICK SOME MAJOR ASS...get it..major ass...hahaha i crack my self up....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> CHA!!!! GO HINATA U. KICK SOME MAJOR ASS...get it..major ass...hahaha i crack my self up....




Hinata and Obito needed a little push to get to the Sand, so I decided to prod them along and do a small tribute to the old MASH TV show while I was at it.

Larry Linville played the annoying Major Frank Burns for several seasons.

I'm told Mr. Linville was one of the nicest (Hollywood) people you could ever meet, and he was a master of delivery.

One of the funniest scenes had Burns playing soldier in front of a mirror, when he takes a hand grenade and pulls the pin with his teeth, then spits it out while looking at himself.

...Then realizes he's pulled the pin out on a live hand grenade!

Priceless!

Sadly, he died a few years ago from cancer.  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 13, 2008)

*Chapter 160 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Obito Clones


*Chapter 160 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Two*


"What was that guy's problem?"  Asked One of Obito's clones.

"Beats me... Probably didn't get the word... Maybe he's just an idiot... Who knows and who cares?"  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

Major Burns came to and held his face, then got up and started yelling at the twins who were running in the distance.

"You didn't hit him hard enough, Sis...!"

Suddenly the was a flume of smoke going into the air.  There was a small 'pop' and then a blue flare began to drift down under a parachute.

"That can't be good..."  One of the clones said.

"Great..."  Hinata mumbled.

"How much farther do we have to go?"  A clone asked.

"Several more kilometers at least..."  Hinata replied.

"Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?"  Another clone laughed.

"Shut up and keep running!"  Hinata growled.

After a few minutes the twins heard a loud whistle.  They looked behind them and saw a large number of Sand Ninja chasing them.

"Now what do we do?"  Asked a clone.

"We keep running...!"  Hinata growled.

The clone chuckled at his sister's attitude.

"Middle of the desert and no place to hide!  At least we'll make good time...!"

"If you're getting tired, say so and I'll carry you..."  The clone said to his sister.

"When pigs fly!"  Hinata snorted.  "Besides I'm faster than you are!"

"HA!"  The clone replied.  "Wanna pick up the pace then?  Three against one!"

"Put your money where your mouth is!"  Hinata growled.

"All my cash got fried... How about if you lose, you pay for a double date at Yakinku's?"

"All right... And if I win, you buy me that dress I want!"

"A dress?!  YOU?!"

"Hey, can't a girl doll herself up for a date?"

"Okay, you're on!  But you'll need more than a hot dress..."  The clone snickered as he ran ahead.  "Lipstick on a pig!!"

"OHH...!"  Hinata huffed as she ran after the clone.  

"Obito, I don't care how indestructible you are, when I catch you, you are DEAD!!!"

The clone continued to laugh as the other two clones followed, looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

go hinata U...... your awesome....


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

HA!!!! GO HINATA!!! BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EM!! AND OBITO!! he needs it...


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 13, 2008)

*Chapter 161 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Obito Clones 


*Chapter 161 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Three *


After running for another hour and a half the twins saw the Sand Village on the horizon. 

“There it is, Sis!” 

“About time...” Hinata Uzumaki mumbled. 

They heard another 'pop' behind them and a whistle blow. 

“Crap! Not again!” Yelled the Obito clone as he watched another flare shoot into the sky from the pursuing Sand Ninja. 

“They're warning the village about us...!” Hinata yelled. 

A few minutes later they watched a large number of Sand Ninja come out of the village's ramparts to intercept them. 

“I don't want to fight these guys, Sis... Not over a stupid misunderstanding... I might forget myself and really hurt someone with this many of them...!” The clone yelled. 

“They're lining the top of the rampart, too... Where's the entrance?” Hinata asked. 

While continuing to run, the clone signaled the other clones. 

“Sis! Take off your pack... Hold it in front of you and hug it so you can protect the scrolls... I have an idea!” The Obito clone instructed his sister. 

“What are you gonna do?” Hinata asked as she removed her backpack and checked the scrolls. 

“Right now... The less you know, the better!  Run straight ahead...!” The clone yelled. 

“You ready?” The clone asked. 

“Yeah... Wuahhh!” Hinata yelled as her brother's clone scooped her up in his arms. 

“Hang on... We're gonna jump!” 

The Obito clone with his other two clones charged the approaching Sand Ninja's. The Sand Ninja's started throwing Shuriken and Kunai, but they simply bounced off the clone's Chakra shields. 

The three clones all focused their Chakra and leaped over the line of men and kept running as they continued to throw Shuriken and Kunai after them. 

“So that's how you do that! Neat stunt...” Hinata said. 

“I'm not done yet...” The clone replied as they all charged the rampart. 

“Whoa... That sucker's tall...!” The clone said. 

“Oh, no... You're not...” Hinata cringed. 

“Yep! I am!” The clone replied. 

Once again all three clones focused their Chakra and each took a giant leap to the top of the rampart as the Ninja started to throw more Shuriken and Kunai at them. 

Hinata shut her eyes and screamed as the clone carrying her sailed up and nearly collided with one of the Sand Ninja standing on the top. 

“Excuse me!” The Obito clone yelled. 

“Pardon me!” The second clone yelled. 

“Whoa! Playin' through!” The third clone yelled. 

They all sailed a few more feet up into the air, then started back down. 

“You crazy fool! We're gonna hit the ground too hard!” Hinata bellowed. 

“Just hang on to your pack...! Duck and cover over it once we're on the ground!” The clone yelled back. 

The Sand Ninja inside the village stared in shock and scrambled for safety as they watched the three clones soar to the ground. 

The three Obito clones landed with a crash so hard that it shook the ground, kicked up a cloud of dust, and threw Sand Ninja off their feet. 

“SAFE!” Yelled the first Obito clone as he set his sister down on the ground, who immediately hugged the pack and dropped to the ground to protect it. 

“Or not...” The second clone said as the dust cloud settled and revealed over 200 Sand Ninja with weapons drawn. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

O.O HA! nice obito! your slow mind got you into a stupid situation! HaHA- wait.,.... GAARA IS COMING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> O.O HA! nice obito! *your slow mind got you into a stupid situation!* HaHA- wait.,.... GAARA IS COMING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just be glad he didn't make a copy of a copy like Michael Keaton did in "Multiplicity"  ~  FLJ



> "You know how when you make a copy of a copy,
> it's not as sharp as... well... the original."


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 13, 2008)

hahaha orbitos so stupid....but hey... i must give him kudos for protecting hina u.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 14, 2008)

*Chapter 162 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Obito Clones 


*Chapter 162 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Four *


Suddenly the Sand Ninja started throwing Shuriken and Kunai at the Obito clones and Hinata, several others attacked with spears and lances. 

The Obito clones concentrated their Chakra and all the weapons glanced off their shields. 

?Little Rock!? Hinata yelled as she held her body over the pack. 

?Cease the attack!? One Sand Ninja yelled. 

Several more weapons hit the clone's shields. 

?Cease the attack! Stay your weapons!? Yelled another Sand Ninja. 

?Keep 'em covered... But hold your attack!?  Yelled one of the Sand Ninja.

?Who are you?!?  Another one demanded to know.

Before the clones or Hinata could speak, the wind kicked up and blew loose sand in everyone?s face.

?Everyone stand down??

?Kazekage-Sama!?  One of the Sand Ninja exclaimed.

?Please use caution, Gaara-Sama? We had the ?blue flare? warning!?  Another said.

?Obito Uzumaki???  Gaara asked.

?Gaara-Sama? Long time, no see? Is it okay if I relax now??  The first Obito clone asked.

?Captain of the Guard!  Have everyone stand down and return to their posts!?  Gaara ordered.

?Yes, Sir!?

The Obito clones relaxed and released their Chakra shield.

?It?s okay now, Sis??

?Hinata?!?  Gaara said as he bent down, took Hinata by her hand and helped her to her feet. 

?My, you both have grown!  What happened that you had the ?blue flare? warning issued against you??  Gaara asked.

?Oh, that? Your Major Burns??

?Oh? Him?  I see??  Replied Gaara.  ?Captian, cut an order for that idiot??

?Yes, Sir??

?Major Burns: I am entrusting you with a new assignment of the utmost importance.  You are to proceed immediately to the Land of Waves and procure as many Left-Handed Smoke-Shifters as possible.?

?Write it up and leave it on my desk? I?ll sign it before the day is out!?

?Yes, Sir!?

?Gaara-Sama? We need to get to your hospital as soon as we can?!? Hinata said.

?We have three scrolls with 26 injured men sealed to them and it?s been just over 34 hours for the first ones??

?Yes? This way? Follow me!?  Gaara replied as he signaled more instructions to his men.

?So you were in the battle at the river??  Gaara asked.

?Yes, we were?  You have many brave men, Gaara-Sama?  The first men sealed on these scrolls volunteered to do so?!?  Hinata explained.

?I know, Hinata? We?ll do everything we can for them.?  Gaara said as he held the hospital door open for Hinata and the Obito clones.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 14, 2008)

*Chapter 163 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Obito Clones x Gaara


*Chapter 163 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Five* 


?Ohh? This water tastes good!?  Hinata Uzumaki said as she and the Obito clones waited in the hospital waiting room.

?Here he comes, Sis??

?Everything is all right? Our top Medical Ninja?s are unsealing the scrolls and everyone seems in good health? At least as good as they can be??  Gaara said.

?That?s a relief?!?  The first clone replied.

?Do any of you need medical attention??  Gaara asked.

?No, Gaara-Sama? The three of us are clones!?  The first clone replied.

?All three??!?

?I?m real, Gaara-Sama and I could sure use a bath and a change of clothes?  Everything I?m wearing ?crunches? with every move I make!?

?I?ll take you to the palace, then? Matsuri will fix you up.?  Gaara replied.

?If it?s all the same to you Gaara-Sama? We?d rather eat??  The first clone said.

?Beef!?  Replied the second clone.

?Captain, please escort these three to the Barbeque place of their choice with my compliments and send me the bill!?  Gaara ordered.

?Yes, Sir!?

?Hey, wait a minute you guys??  Hinata said.  ?One of you should break your Jutsu and let Kakashi know we made it.?

?Aw, I wanted to eat??  Said the first clone.

?Me, too!?  Said the second.

?Yeah, we clones have been doing all the dirty work in this adventure?  Getting ourselves stabbed, poisoned, blown up??  Complained the third clone.

?And what does the original do??  Asked the first clone.

?He hangs back where it?s safe and having fun squeezing Hitomi?s knee? That?s what!?  Griped the second clone.

?Guys, you?re giving me a headache?!?  Hinata said.

?I can see things haven?t changed much with you two??  Gaara sighed.

Hinata rolled her eyes and shook her head.

?We?ll check back with you before we break the Jutsu, Gaara-Sama? Just in case you have any further messages for Kakashi-Sensei.?  The first clone said.

?That will be fine, Obito??  Gaara said.  ?Hinata, if you?re ready??  

?Yes!?  She replied as she stood up and grabbed her backpack.

?Except for the blonde ponytail, you look more and more like your mother?  How is she??  Gaara asked.

?Oh, she?s fine, Gaara-Sama? I?m sure you know she and Dad are having another baby???

?Yes, Naruto told me??

?By the way, what was that ?blue flare? thing??  Hinata asked.

?Hmm? That??

?That was a special warning signal to be used only in case of an enemy with great strength?  The men have standing orders to kill any intruders when that signal is issued and to show no quarter??  Gaara explained.

?I?m glad you are alright?  And my apologies for Major Burns stupidity??

?Well, thank my brother?s nigh-invulnerable clones, Gaara-Sama? But please don?t tell him I said so??  Hinata grinned.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

hello gaara.. you showed up... finally... time for a little welcome home gift!!
gaara: ive been home.
I don't care!! COME HERE! *glomps gaara, kiss*
gaara: you know there are people watching.
like i give a rats ass!! *starts making out with gaara*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 14, 2008)

*Chapter 164 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Obito Clones x Gaara


*Chapter 164 - Welcome to the Sand! - Part Six *


“Ahh... That hit the spot!”  The first Obito clone said.

“That it did...!”  Said the second.

“Goof barfafoo”  Said the third with his mouth full.

“That's 3 pounds of meat... EACH!”  Captain Blanco thought to himself. 

“HURRRRAP!”  The second clone belched loudly.

“Always better the second time around!” The first clone laughed out loud.

“Is there anything else you guys would like?” Blanco asked with a slight impatient tone in his voice.

“No, Sir... I think we're good.  Just figure we'll kick back and relax for a few minutes then one of us will go back.”  The second clone replied.

“It's gonna torture the original knowing we pigged-out like this...”  Said the first clone.

“Yeah!”  Cackled the third clone. “Knowing OUR stomachs are full good meat and he's living on rations!”

“Whatever's in your stomach won't go back to him...?  That's cruel!”  Said Blanco.

“Yeah, but he gets the girl while we're doing the dirty work, so it balances out...”  Said the second clone.

Blanco shook his head and laughed.

*****

“Ahh... That's MUCH better!” Hinata Uzumaki said as she came out of the guest room while drying her hair with a towel and wearing her last clean top and pair of shorts.

“You look so much like your mother...”  Matsuri said.

“Oh, thanks...”  Hinata blushed.  “Gaara-Sama said the same thing.”

“Well, you do... Funny how you nor your brothers inherited her pink hair...”

“Well, maybe with the next one in a little over 5 months...  So long as it's not a boy!”  Hinata snickered.

“Looks like you need to replace a blouse...  That was a nasty wound you got in the shoulder... Are you okay?”  Matsuri asked.

“Oh, I'm fine... H fixed me right up after it happened.  Didn't even leave a scar.”

“H...?”

“Hinata Hyuga... She our Team's Medical Ninja...”

“This was soaked with blood...”  Matsuri said as she examined the blouse.

“Yeah, Mom just bought it for me, too.”  Hinata replied as she started to brush her hair.

“Well, we'll go out later and find you a new one.  In the meantime, I'll wash your other stuff for you.”

“Matsuri-Sama... You don't really have to do all that...”

“No, you're our guest... And our families have been friends for years.  I just wish we got to see more of each other.”

“What will your brother's clones do?”

“One will break his Jutsu and report back... The other two will hang around in case there's trouble.”

“Now, they're gonna need a bath and a change of clothes...  Especially if they're gonna hang around me!”  Hinata said.  

“My brother is ripe after that explosion he went through!”

“Well, we'll fix them up.”

*****

“How much longer do you think it will take for Kakashi and his team to get here?”  Gaara asked.

“I'm not sure, Gaara-Sama... Kakashi-Sensei can't travel as fast as he used to... A couple of other people are limping, too.”

“In that case, tell Kakashi we’re sending a platoon to intercept and escort him to the village…”

“Yes, sir... Gaara-Sama.”

“Captain Blanco… Send two of our Medical Ninja’s with the platoon.”

“Yes, Sir.”

“Which of us is gonna do it?”  Asked the first clone.

“Rock, paper, scissors?”  Said the second clone.

All three made a fist.

“One, two three!  Oop!  Ahh!”

“Number Two... You're it!”

“Yeah, yeah...”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 14, 2008)

stupid good for nothing orbito clones.... 

nice update btw


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

HA! stuffing their faces like that... weirdos.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 15, 2008)

*Chapter 165 - Ratcliff's Raiders: The Final Showdown*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
The Obito Clones Vs. Ratcliff’s Raiders 


*Chapter 165 - Ratcliff's Raiders: The Final Showdown*


“Borger… You set up with these men here!  Pampa… You take those guys over there!”

“Choji-Sensei… Where do you want me?”

“Ayame… You’re our Med-Nin…  Ahhh… It may not matter anyway… Find a basement and set up a place to treat injuries.”

“Yes, Sensei…”  Ayame said as she ran off.

“What a first mission for a bunch of rookies…!  If these guys hit us in force, we won’t stand much of a chance.”  Choji thought to himself.

“Sensei… Here they come!”  Pampa yelled.

Choji looked out the village’s West entrance and saw Ratcliff’s men start their charge.

“Ino, my little honey-bunny… If I don’t live through this, just know how much I loved y…”

“Sensei!  Look!”  Yelped Borger.

Flying through the air, leaping treetop to treetop was a blood-soaked figure, who was tossing Kunai with exploding tags down on Ratcliff’s men.

“Obito…?!”  Choji asked out loud.

The tags exploded and men screamed as they died.

The Obito clone jumped to the ground and began driving through the remainder of Ratcliff’s force, throwing some men into trees and others into the sky only to fall to their deaths.  

Grabbing, crushing and pounding with his bare hands…  Killing as many of Ratcliff’s men as quickly as he could.

Finally he stood face to face with the last 30 or so men Ratcliff had, and Ratcliff himself.

The Obito clone and Ratcliff glared at each other.

“You’re the one who’s massacred my men…?!  A punk kid…?!”  Hissed Ratcliff as he walked past and ahead of his men.

“That’s right… Surrender or die!”  The Obito clone boomed.

“YOU GO TO HELL…!!!”  Screeched Ratcliff as he charged the Obito clone in a blind rage with a Katana.

Obito focused his Chakra and charged Ratcliff.

Ratcliff quickly tried to impale the Obito clone, but the blade glanced off his body as the clone put his fist through Ratcliff’s chest and out of his back, killing him instantly.

Just then, the clone heard a noise.  Ratcliff had booby-trapped himself with a dozen or so exploding tags!

“Crap!”  The Obito clone said out loud with his arm still stuck in Ratcliff’s body.

There was a huge explosion and fireball as both the men in the village and the remainder of Ratcliff’s men dove for cover.

“God, no…’  Choji whispered.

There was a long silence as the men on both sides watched the smoke and flames.

Then a lone figure staggered out of the smoke and glared at Ratcliff’s men.

“Is there anyone else?”  The Obito clone growled.

Ratcliff’s men stood speechless and stared at the clone.

“Cat got your tongues…?!”  The clone boomed.

“W…We..We surrender!”  One man said as he threw down his sword.

“Me too…”  Said another.

Then the rest of the men tossed their weapons to the ground and put up their hands.

The Obito clone went up to the men and started to rip pockets open and check for hidden weapons.

“Obito…”  Choji said as he ran up to the Obito clone.  “Dude, are you alright?”

“Choji-Sensei…! Yeah, I’m fine… How are you?  Is your team here?”

“Uh… Yeah!  Yeah!  Sure!  Uh… Why don’t I have Ayame check you over?”  Choji asked.

“Obito!  Dude!  You’re a mess, man!”  Pampa interrupted.

“Hehe… You should see the other guy!”  Obito grinned using his old joke.

“Yeah… I see him alright… There’s some of him over here, some of him over there…”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kornnelius (May 15, 2008)

I think u are making these clones just a bit too indestructible... other than that i love this action!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 15, 2008)

.................i hate orbito... almost as much as i hate sasuke, no ofense.... it's take alot to get me so emotional over characters


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

wow.. holy fuckin crap man. obito killed a guy and asked for more. EMO!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 15, 2008)

Kornnelius said:


> I think u are making these clones just a bit too indestructible... other than that i love this action!




Hey, everyone needs a "fall guy" to keep the comedy going!

Besides, I want somebody I can keep blowing up over and over and over again!




> .................i hate orbito... almost as much as i hate sasuke, no ofense.... it's take alot to get me so emotional over characters




Because he's got two women going at the same time?



Will Kakashi and the others make it to the Sand?

What is Kabuto up to?  What's his angle?

And what's going on with the assasination attempt in the Grass Country?


More to come tonight!  Same Bat-Time!  Same Bat-Channel!

(I always wanted to say that...)  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 15, 2008)

*Chapter 166  -  Obito and Team 10*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
The Obito Clones Vs. Ratcliff?s Raiders 


*Chapter 166  -  Obito and Team 10*


?Obito... How did you...??  Choji asked.

?That's a long story, Sensei... And by the way, I'm a clone...?  The Obito clone replied.

?You mean all this time you've been fighting us, you were a clone?!?  Asked one of Ratcliff's men.

?Well, there were two of us... He went after the other platoon and I've already wiped out the platoon that was headed to the South entrance here.?  The clone explained.

?They fought down to the last man, too.?

?Acorn and his men??  Ratcliff's man asked.

?I don't know what his name was, and I didn't ask... The last five wanted to fight to the death, so I obliged them.

?The end of Ratcliff's Raiders... By a kid...? One man said.

?Shut up you fool!  They'll use it against us at trial!?  Another man growled.

?Ratcliff's Raiders...??  Pampa asked.

?I've heard of them...?  Borger said.  ?They're a bunch of Soldiers of Fortune... Cutthroats for hire...?

?They've killed a lot of people including women and children...?  Choji explained as he glared at the men.  ?Raped, burned...?

?Aw, screw you, man!?  One of the men snapped.

?You're the one that's screwed!  When they get through with you guys, you'll all be swinging from the gallows!?  Choji said.

?Sensei...?  Is everyone alright??  Ayame asked as she ran up.

?We're fine... You might check Obito here...?  Choji said.

?Ohh... Yeesss.... I'll be happy to, Obit..Oh!? Oh!... I..I've never seen so much... blood...?  Ayame said as she held her hand over her mouth and nose as she looked at the clone.

?It's alright, Ayame... None of this blood is mine and I'm a clone...?  The clone replied.

?You're soaked with it...!  How did you get... so much... on you...?  Ayame said as she was starting to turn pale.

?Ah... That's from grabbing so many guys by the throat and squeezing them with my hand...?  The clone replied. 

?Easy way to kill a guy, but it splatters...?

Ayame slapped both hands over her mouth and ran off.

?Something I said??  Asked the clone.

?Well, Obito...  You're setting new limits for the 'gross-out factor'...?  Borger replied.

?Where's the original Obito??  Choji asked.

?He's with Kakashi's platoon and on their way to the Sand village, Sensei.

?How's my daughter??

?Oh, she's fine, Choji-Sensei!  She's doing just fine...!?  Obito replied.

?Something you want to tell me, boy??  Choji said as he arched an eyebrow.

?Ah... The original wants to talk to you face to face about that, Sensei...?  The clone said scratching his head.

?Hhmmm...?  Choji mumbled with a low growl.

?Anyway, Sensei... There was another group of Ratcliff's men headed toward this other village to the East of us. I should check on him.?

?Yeah... I agree.  Seems you can handle it... And with a few volunteers from this village, we can handle these guys...?  Choji said. 

?When you catch up to him, head back for Konoha.?

?Okay, Sensei??  The clone replied.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

ha! choji is getting a little defensive!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 15, 2008)

*Chapter 167 - Winding Down*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Gaara x Kakashi x Kankurou x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akimichi 


*Chapter 167 - Winding Down*


“Kakashi-Sensei… It's good to see you again.”  Gaara said as he poured Sake for Kakashi and Kankurou.

“The rest of your trip in was uneventful?”

“All except for Obito and Hitomi making up pet names for each other…  They can get so cute that it’s nauseating…”  Kankurou replied.

“That and that Major at the checkpoint…”  Kakashi added.

“I don’t know what his new orders were, but he was excited about them…”

“…. Really?”  Gaara paused, then asked with a wicked grin.

“How are the wounded we sealed to the scrolls?”  Kakashi asked.

“They are doing well and all are expected to recover.”  Gaara replied.

“Matsuri has set the three girls up in our large guest room, and we’ll set you and the rest of your platoon in the dorms downstairs as soon as everyone has eaten.”

“That’ll be fine… We could all use some sleep.”  Kakashi said.

“Oh, you might pass the word that Obito will probably be up and about by 1:00 or 2:00 in the morning…”

“Why so early?”  Gaara asked.

“He does that… He can only sleep 2 or 3 hours, and he’s the type that likes to travel and explore.”  Kakashi replied.

“I’ll pass it along, though everyone here knows him by now…”

“We watched his three clones leap clear over our wall today…”  Gaara said as he poured himself a cup of Sake.

“He survived the biggest explosion I’ve ever seen…”  Kankurou said.

“It’s the effect of the Nine Tails on Naruto…”  Kakashi added. 

“Anyway, you and your platoon rest tomorrow.  We’ll do the court the day after…”  Gaara said.

“It sounds good…  I’ll put my report together tomorrow.  Those guys used a lot of poison and had that huge exploding tag… We need information…”  Kakashi said as he stood up.

“Yes… We need faster communications, too.”  Gaara replied.

*****

“Ohhh!  I’m stuffed!”  Hitomi said as she flopped backward onto the bed.

“Me, too!”  Hinata Hyuga said as she sat down in a chair.

Mikasa was already curled up on a blanket in the floor.

“Well, I slept some this afternoon and I’m going for a dip in the pool…”  Hinata Uzumaki said as she pulled her swimsuit from her pack.

“Anyone else care to join me?  It a nice night!”

“Not me… I’m beat and going to bed!”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“I… Didn’t bring a swimsuit…”  Hitomi said with a groan.  “But I’ll hang out at the pool with you while my meal digests…”

“Okay…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied as she went into the bathroom to change.

A few minutes later the two girls walked out onto the patio, and Hinata waded into the pool.

“Ah, the water is great!  Sure you won’t come in?  Gaara and Matsuri won’t mind that you’re wearing a T-shirt and shorts…”

“No thanks… I don’t want to shower again before turning in.  I’ll just sit here at the edge and cool my feet.”  Hitomi said as she sat down and put her legs into the water.

Hinata swam around for a minute of two, then paddled over to Hitomi.

“Hitomi, if I seemed a little cold to you earlier, I’m sorry…  I’ve been trying to set my brother up with… with someone else… and it bothered me that you two were hitting it off.”  Hinata said.  

“I’ve never seen Obito happier, or goofier, than he’s been with you… I’m glad you’re dating him…”

“Thanks… We just hit it off during this mission, so I wouldn’t say we’ve ‘dated’ yet…  Just sat around the campfire sipping apple juice and looking at the stars.”  Hitomi explained.

“Sounds like a date to me!  A nice one, too!”  Hinata smiled leaning against the edge of the pool.

“O.J…  How big a mess is this with the other girl?”

Hinata sighed.

“It’s cool… Don’t you worry about it!”  She said.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

obito................ is a cheater. HA!! 
and gaara is being soooo nice!! HUG  FOR BEING NICE GAARA-KUN!!!!! *hugs gaara*
gaara: you find the most oddest reasons just to hug me don't you?
............. ................. HUG!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 16, 2008)

I'll have an update later tonight.

I have to get the chronology of the next 3 or 4 chapters right.

I also have to mow the lawn... (I lost my dog in the back yard!)  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 16, 2008)

*Chapter 168 - The Lunch Date*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito x Hinata Hyuga 


*Chapter 168 - The Lunch Date*


“Oh, don't worry about it, Obito...!” Hinata Hyuga giggled.

“Nothing personal, but I wouldn't go out with you but a couple of times anyway...” 

“I mean, you’re great eye-candy and all… It's just that you're too much like a brother or a cousin to me...!”  She said as she continued to giggle.

Obito sat across the table with his hand on his face, relieved and slightly embarrassed.

“Nothing personal for me either, but I'm glad you feel that way... Especially after going to your Dad and getting his approval!” Obito replied.

“Well, I've been having a lot of fun flirting with several guys from our class... In fact... Well, do you know Borger?”  Hinata asked as she took a sip of tea.

“Yeah... Tall, skinny guy from Team 10 with a blue Mohawk? Lightning Jutsu...?”  Obito asked as he bit into a dumpling.

“That's him! I took him home for dinner last week!” Hinata giggled.

“Hinata...!” Obito groaned. “Your Dad's gonna kill you!”

“You should have seen his face when I introduced them to each other!” Hinata smiled and giggled again.

“Now, you're doing that deliberate...”

“You're right! I am!”

Hinata looked at Obito for a moment and sighed.

“Although I have to tell you, Obito... Ah...”

“What?”

“I don't think I'm going to flirt so much anymore... Not after what happened at the river. Just seems cruel somehow.” Hinata said somberly.

“Aw, most guys like having the girls flirt with them...!” Obito replied.

“That's not what I'm talking about, Obito...  I've been toying and teasing the guys like a cat with a mouse...” 

“After watching so many fight, die and give their all for others... Well, I just think I need to be more respectful of the men in my life...”

“Yeah... I always hated seeing the guys get dissed by the girls, especially when everyone of 'em would lay their lives on the line to protect those girls...”  Obito said.

“You shouldn't stop flirting, though... A lot of guys need that... Some won't make a move on a girl unless the girl gives the guy some encouragement.”

“Besides, if you come across too serious, you'll scare 'em off...!”  Obito chuckled.

Hinata took another sip of tea.

“Yeah, well... I don't think I'll ever be so carefree again...”  Hinata said.

“Now, Hinata... Those guys didn't risk their lives just so you would sit around, mope and be miserable... That's not what they would want.”  Obito said.

“If I ever buy the farm, it's not what I would want from anyone...”  Obito said as he wiped his mouth with a napkin.

“Sure, cry over me, remember me a couple of times a year, lay flowers on my grave and appreciate what I did...” 

“In fact, have all the girls fall over my casket and beg me to come back...!”  Obito said with a grin.

“But, don't you and everyone else be miserable and not enjoy life and freedom.  That's not what I would die for.  That's not what these guys died for.”

There was a long silence as tears began to well up in Hinata's eyes.

“It's always been so simple for you, hasn't it, Obito...?” Hinata said as she wiped her eyes.  “You've always known what this business was all about...”

“Hinata, I'm... A Shinobi of the Village Hidden in the Leaves…  I fight for the next generation.”  Obito smiled proudly.

“The Noble Cause…”  Hinata said quietly.

“Obito… I’m glad you’re dating Hitomi… I really am… But please be careful…  She was a wreck when we thought you had been killed.”

“I know, she told me...”  Obito replied.

“No, you didn't see her.  I was scared for her… Please, Obito...  For her sake… Don’t be reckless.”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 17, 2008)

aw...go hinata hyuga...so nice *mutters* event though orbito doesn't desire it



and i don't know why i hate orbito .... i just do.... sorta like how it was with sasuke....i just started hating him....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 17, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> aw...go hinata hyuga...so nice *mutters* event though orbito doesn't desire it
> 
> and i don't know why i hate orbito .... i just do.... sorta like how it was with sasuke....i just started hating him....





Understandable...  Obito is Obito...  What can I say?

(Harmless fuzz-ball with the mentality of a machine-gunner... Glad he's one of the good guys!)


Hinata H. went through a life changing experience at the river and inside the bunker.

What is she gonna be like in the next volume?

Again, more juicy material for future use!  ~  FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

aww.... obtio..... hinata.... you guys are somewhat naive. i can't really think of anything else.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 17, 2008)

*Chapter 169 -  The Day After*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Matsuri x Gaara x Obito x Kakashi


*Chapter 169 -  The Day After*


?Hi, H!  Wanna go for a swim??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?No, not right now? I have something I need to do.  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Alright? Hey, sleepy-head!?

?Huh??? Asked Hitomi.

?You gonna sleep all day??

?No??  Hitomi yawned.  ?Just felt good to sleep in a real bed for the first time in several days??

Hinata Hyuga walked into the Kitchen where Matsuri was eating a small sandwich.

?Matsuri??  She asked.

?Uh, I have a note from one of the guys in the bunker that died? I was asked to give it to his wife.?

?Oh? Well, we have people who handle those things.  Give it to me and I?ll see that it gets to the right place.?

?I was wondering if I could??

?No? Let the councilors do it? Unless you?ve been trained you might do more harm than good.?  Matsuri said.

?Was it that rough??

?Yeah? For me it was??  Hinata replied.  ?It wasn?t what I expected.?

?All the blood and wounds??  Matsuri asked.

?The people who died that I couldn?t save??  Hinata replied.

?People dying on a battlefield is normal, Hinata? You have to remember the ones you did save, and I understand you saved several??

?Those men get to go home to their wives and kids because of you, so stop selling yourself short? Okay??

?Okay??  Hinata smiled.

?I know what will cheer you up!  What do you say we go do some shopping??  Matsuri grinned.

?Can I go??  Yelled Hitomi.

?Now she wakes up??  Hinata said.

*****

?Obito? Come in??  Gaara said.  ?You got the cash I left for you? Is it enough??

?Oh, ah? More than enough, Gaara-Sensei? Thanks? I?ll repay you my next payday??

?Nonsense? I figure we?ll be sending more your way before long?? 

?It seems your clones wiped out Ratcliff?s men and took about 40 men prisoner?  And a lot of the men your clones killed had prices on their heads??  Gaara said.

?Excuse me?? Obito asked in disbelief.

?Your clones made it back to Konoha this morning, Obito.?  Kakashi said.  

?Your clones killed some ?A? and ?S? Class criminals?  You?re about to become a rich man!?

Obito winced.

?I?m? No bounty hunter, Sensei?s? And I really don?t want blood money??

?Well? That?s something you should discuss with your father??  Kakashi said.

?At any rate, I?d like for you and your team to be part of the reception tomorrow as well as your sister?s team.?  Gaara said.  

?If you will inform your Sensei and the rest of your team.  You all deserve recognition and citations??  Gaara added.

?Well, thank you, Gaara-Sensei? I?ll tell everyone soon as I leave.?  Obito replied.

?Is there anything else I can do for you??  Gaara asked.

?Ah? Yes, there is, Gaara-Sensei??  Obito said.  

?Where is a good place I could take a girl on a first date??


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

WHOA!! God damn obito!! gaara... you do know some spots... right?? you took me to them,... and it all ended in a happy ending...
ga: i know!
will you tell?
ga:  maybe... depends....
on what? *finger on lip, leans over gaara*
ga: uh............


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

*Chapter 170  -  Dinner Plans*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Matsuri x Asuma x Obito 


*Chapter 170  -  Dinner Plans*


Obito walked at a fast pace from Gaara’s office, excited to be asking Hitomi out for their first official date.

“Let’s see, I’ll go to the palace and ask her to have dinner with me, then I’ll go to the dorm and take a shower… Or should I do the shower first…?”

Obito then took a whiff under his arms and decided he still smelled good enough from the shower he took that morning.

“Obito!”  Said a familiar voice.

“Hey!”

*****

“Alright, I’ll pick you up at 6:00…”  Asuma said.

“I’ll be ready…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied as she hugged Asuma and kissed his cheek.

“Going out with Asuma…?”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“Yep!  After what we’ve been through, I figure we’ve earned it…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied.  

“Besides, I want some time with him where we’re not fighting for our lives.”

There was a knock at the door.

“Hitomi…?  Obito’s here and wants to see you!”  Matsuri said.

“He is…?!  Oh, yeah!”  

Hitomi had to think for a moment as having a boyfriend call on her was an all new experience.

“Hey, Sugar Bear!”  Obito said.

“Hey yourself, Hero!”  Hitomi said as she made a running jump at Obito and threw her arms around his neck.

Both Hinata’s looked at each other with twitching eyebrows.

“Sugar… Bear…???”  Whispered Hinata Hyuga.

“Hero…?!”  Whispered Hinata Uzumaki.

“Gaara-Sama told me about a nice restaurant down the way here… Will you have dinner with me tonight?”  Obito asked Hitomi. 

“Wow… I don’t know… I was going to wash my hair…”  Hitomi said in an overacted, apathetic voice.

Then she giggled and said, “Sure, I’ll have dinner with you tonight…!”

“Great…!  And if you don’t mind…”  Obito then started to whisper into Hitomi’s ear.

“No… I don’t mind… Besides, I think it’d be sweet…”  Hitomi replied in a whisper.

“Far out!”  Obito replied.  “Well then, I’ll pick you up at 6:30…”

“I’ll be here…”  Hitomi replied.

“Oh, yeah… Before I forget… Our team is to join Team 3 for the reception tomorrow…!”  Obito said loudly.

“It is?”  Hinata Hyuga asked from the guest room.

“You guys didn’t bring new forehead protectors, did you?”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“Dad had us get new ones and told us to wear them for this thing…”

“He didn’t tell us anything about that.”  Obito replied.

“Well, everything got fouled up with all the chaos at the river…”  Matsuri said.  “I don't think your team was supposed to come to our village at all, originally.”

“Well then, I guess we’ll just follow orders and go warts and all!”  Obito said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

AH HA!! i wonder what he whispered into her ear?
gaara.... you told them of a good restruant didn't you? which one?
ga: uh.. the one by the achademy..
frisky's? 
ga: no, the other one.
oh!! that's a good place! excellent food.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

*Chapter 171  -  Youkako Surrenders*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Youkako x Obito x Naruto x Shikamaru x Ibiki


*Chapter 171  -  Youkako Surrenders*


Youkako walked in the Front Gate of Konoha and over to the information desk.

“Can we help you?” Asked the Duty Officer.

“Y…Yes… I was wondering if I could see Obito Uzumaki.”

“Hehe… You and every other woman between the ages of 8 and 80…”

“Please… It’s important…!”  Youkako pleaded.

“You’re gonna have to give us a good reason…  Too much Top Secret stuff going on right now to just take you to him…”  Replied the other Duty Officer.

“He…He saved my life the other night and told me to come here and ask for Ibiki…”

“Ibiki…?!”

“Yeah…”

The two officers looked at each other.

*****

“I don’t know what else we could tell you, Dad…”  Said the Obito clone.

 “Wow… At least you’re all okay now…”  Naruto replied.  “Kakashi and the others made it to the Sand village late last night.”

“Are you sure the guy called himself Kabuto?”  Asked Shikamaru.

“That’s what that Ratcliff guy called him.”  The clone replied.

“Kabuto died years ago… Maybe it’s somebody posing as him or stole his name for their own purposes?”  Naruto reasoned.

“I have an old photo of Kabuto…”  Said Ibiki.  “Did he look like this?”

Both clones looked at the photo.

“Naw, I’ve never seen this guy before.”  Replied the first clone.

“Me neither…”  Replied the second.

There was a knock at the door.

“Come in!”  Yelled Naruto.

“Pardon the interruption, Hokage-Sama, but we have a young girl at the gate asking to see Obito and Ibiki.”  Said the guard.

“Her name’s Youkako?”  Asked the Obito clone.

“Uh… Yes, yes it is…”  Replied the guard.

“She’s the one I was telling you about… Ibiki-Sensei, you need to see her.”

“What about you, Obito?”  Ibiki replied.

“I’ve nothing to say to her…”

The men looked at each other.

“Escort her to my office and keep an eye on her.  Make her comfortable and give her a meal if she’s hungry.  I’ll be here a while longer.”  Ibiki said.

“Yes, Sir!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

wow... kabuto does look unrecognizable after the little 'absorbing' event... weirdo... and god!!! OBITO IS MEAN!!


----------



## Ral (May 18, 2008)

Personally...This is the first Fanfic i've ever seen that went up to 171 Chapters!(even if i do lack posts for being a 2 year member) That i can actually continue reading and reading and i really like the way you plotted it. 

Figured i had to read all 171 chaps lol

My advise is to post all your recent fanfics and new ones in Your Blog so things wont get that messy so i can read more of your future work.

Other than that you did well comming this far!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

Ral said:


> Personally...This is the first Fanfic i've ever seen(even if i do lack posts for being a 2 year member) That i can actually continue reading and reading and i really like the way you plotted it.



Many thanks!  It's gone farther than I thought when I first started... 

Lightning in a bottle... Or something.




> My advise is to post all your recent fanfics and new ones in Your Blog so things wont get that messy so i can read more of your future work.



In my "blog"...?  I'll have to take a look at that...




> Other than that you did well!



Stay tuned... There's a couple of more twists coming...  ~ FLJ


----------



## Ral (May 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> In my "blog"...?  I'll have to take a look at that...



Its in the Navigation bars next to UserCP Ftw. 




forkliftjoe said:


> Stay tuned... There's a couple of more twists coming...  ~ FLJ



Cant wait to see lol.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

Ral said:


> Cant wait to see lol.



It'll be in a few Chapters...

Like your artwork by the way...  Jim Mooney, the Late Kurt Schaffenburger and the Late, Great Curt Swan were all "leg men"  ~ FLJ


AW, man!  Jim Mooney died!  March 30, 2008!



He got paid $50 a page at DC Comics in 1968 for his Supergirl work...

(I wonder what artists get paid now?)  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

*Chapter 172  -  The Blind Date*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Matsuri x Obito 


*Chapter 172  -  The Blind Date*


“I can’t believe I let you guys talk me into a blind date…”  Hinata Hyuga said as she brushed her hair.

“Oh, come on Hinata… You’ve been in a funk ever since we got here!”  Hitomi replied as she buttoned her blouse.

“Good thing I bought a couple of outfits today…”  Hinata said as she zipped her skirt.

“Let’s see…”  She said to herself while looking around on the dresser.

“What are you looking for?”  Hitomi asked.

“One of my scrunchies… Well, never mind… I’ll just wear my hair like this.”  Hinata said as she brushed her hair a few more times. 

“Your hair looks nice like that… I’m not wearing mine in a pony-tail either.”  Hitomi said as she slipped into her boots.

“You’re going on a date wearing your combat boots?”  Hinata asked.  “I bought a new pair of sandals.” 

“Well, it’s the trend right now…  Besides, I bought apple juice for later!”  Hitomi giggled.

Hinata looked at Hitomi and smiled.

“I’m glad you and Obito have hit it off… You make a cute couple…”  Hinata said.

“…Even if you have been over-doing the ‘cute’ part!”  Hinata giggled.

Hitomi paused for a moment and said, “Thanks Hinata… That means a lot.”

“And, yeah, I figured we over-did things when Kankurou and Kazou started throwing up.”

Both girls began to laugh.

There was a knock at the door and Matsuri answered.

“Hey!  How are you…?!”  Matsuri replied.  “Oh, I haven’t seen you for weeks!  …Obito, come on in…  Hinata!  Hitomi!”

“Aw, geez… So long as it’s not Takahiro…”  Hinata thought to herself as the girls walked into the living room.

“Hi!  You two know Buford.”  Obito said with a big grin.

“How could I forget?”  Hitomi giggled as she shook hands with Buford.

“Buford…?  Wow… uh…”  Hinata blushed and fumbled for words.

“Hinata… It’s good to see you again.”  Buford said hoping they were the right words.

Hinata stared at Buford for a moment then walked over to him and embraced him.

“You weren’t just flirting with me the other day were you?”  She asked.

Obito and Hitomi chuckled, looked at each other and stole a quick kiss.

“Well, why don’t all of you go on to dinner?  Buford, it was nice to see you again!”  Matsuri said.

“Have a good evening Aunt Matsuri…”  Buford replied.

“Aunt?!”  Asked Hinata.

“Yeah… Matsuri-Sama here is my Dad’s sister…”  Buford replied.

“Let’s go guys!  I’m hungry… Again!”  Obito said as he held the door open.

The four left the palace and started walking to the restaurant.

“You look really nice tonight, Hitomi…”  Obito said.

“Why thanks… So do you.  I guess that’s a new shirt?”  Hitomi asked as she slipped her hand into Obito’s and playfully body bumped him.

“I’m glad you consented to go out with me, Lady Hyuga…”  Buford said to Hinata.

“Consented…???”

“Pht!… Buford, for starters, relax and call me Hinata… We went through too much to be stuffy with each other.  Okay?”  Hinata replied and smiled as she locked arms with Buford.

“Alright…”  Buford grinned.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

blind dates??? two of them?? oh god... hide the tecquilla!!!! HIDE IT!! you don't want them saying 'I swear to drunk I'm not god' !!! YOU DON'T!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

hey why didn't hinata and asuma go with them...see it's all orbitos fault...he may have asked about hinata and buford...but did his sister ever cross his mind...nope...sure didn't....*mumbles* stupid go for nothing... *cough* my bad..... and whats so wrong about takahiro.....nothing...thats what...god i swear....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> hey why didn't hinata and asuma go with them...see it's all orbitos fault...he may have asked about hinata and buford...but did his sister ever cross his mind...nope...sure didn't....*mumbles* stupid go for nothing... *cough* my bad..... and whats so wrong about takahiro.....nothing...thats what...god i swear....




Takahiro's somewhat of a ladies man... 

Not quite James Bond, but more like Antonio Banderas' "Zorro"

...or maybe Dean the pig in "Liberty Meadows"

Whatever the case, I'm sure he's chasing the local ladies with Kazou and maybe Chokichi...  

I'm starting to look forward to putting Volume 2 together... I gotta do something with Borger...  

I mean, how can you not write an adventure for a guy with a blue Mohawk...???  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2008)

*Chapter 173  -  Double Date in the Sand*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Obito x Buford


*Chapter 173  -  Double Date in the Sand*


“Dude… Are you gonna eat all that?”  Buford asked Obito.

“Hey, man… Sometimes you just gotta have a big ol’ piece of pork!”  Obito replied as the waiter put the food onto the table.

“Hitomi… I just hope you’re a good cook!”  Hinata Hyuga thought to herself.

“Here, Sugar Bear… Try some of this!”  Obito said to Hitomi while holding a bite of food with a pair of chopsticks for her.

“Sugar… Bear…???”  Buford thought to himself with a twitching eyebrow.

“Mmm!  Look over there!”  Hitomi said as she took the bite of food and pointed out the window.

“Hey, hey!”  Hinata said as she rapped on the window and waved at Takahiro and Kazou.

“Great day… They found twins, too!”  Obito said.

“Oh, yeah…  Bambi and Bunny…  They both do water Jutsu.”  Buford said as Takahiro and his companions waved back.

“Bambi and Bunny…?” Asked Hinata while twitching an eyebrow.

“Yeah…  13 going on 22, and not a brain between them.”  Buford replied.  “Fortunately, they’re not on the same team together…”

“With figures like that, you don’t need brains…” Hitomi said as she glanced down at her chest uncomfortably.

While they were waving, they watched a guy on the street who was glaring at the twin girls walk right into a lamppost.

“Ow!  That had to hurt!”  Obito snickered as he took another bite of his meal.

“Ohh… Poor guy!”  Hitomi cooed.

“And THAT is why they're not on the same team together... They're too distracting!”  Buford said.

“I take it they're clumsy, too…”  Asked Hinata as she shook her head and rolled her eyes.

“Very…!”  Buford said to Hinata with a grin.

“Anyway, I hear that everyone who made it back from the river is gonna be fine…”  Obito said.

“Did you hear anything about the two clones you sent after the guys that got away?”  Buford asked.

“Yeah, I did.  Seems they wiped out the bad guys before they could reach the other villages.”  Obito replied.

“Your clones again?”  Hitomi asked.

“Yep!  And your idea…!”  Obito grinned as he nudged Hitomi with his elbow.

“Look, ALL of us saved a lot of lives this week and probably prevented a really bad war…  Not bad for a bunch of first year, rookie Ninja’s…!”  Obito said.

“Yeah…”  Hinata grinned.

“A toast to our class?”  Hitomi asked as she raised her glass.

“Why not?”  Replied Hinata as she raised her glass.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 174 - Spy vs. Spy*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Ambassador Arbogast and ?


*Chapter 174  -  Spy vs. Spy *


"Good evening, sir? It's good to see you again!"

"Thank you, I always enjoy coming to Konoha... Such a nice, pleasant village!"  Replied Arbogast.

?I?d like to get some pipe tobacco, if you please.?

?I?ll fix you right up!?  The store owner replied.

"Oh, ho, ho!"  Laughed an old man in the back of the store.

"The old geezer likes the girlie mags..." The store owner said.

"Mmm. I see..."

"The latest word is that the Hokage's son was able to rout Ratcliff's entire outfit almost single-handedly..."  The store owner whispered.

"He did?!" Arbogast whispered.

"The newspaper from the Cloud Country has been doing a hatchet job on the Hokage and the Kazekage for being Junjuriki..."  The store owner continued.

"Well, we're not sure what the attempt was in the Grass..."  Arbogast interrupted.

"The Hokage has sent Shinobi Teams out to the other villages and hamlets within the Fire Country.  Right now everything is spread thin."  Replied the store owner.

"Well, I am to meet with the Hokage tomorrow... So long as we prevent a war, I think everything will be alright."

"Heh, hee, hee... I'll take these youngster!... and a bottle of Red!"  The old man said as he placed three magazines on the checkout counter.

"Whoa! Old timer... This stuff will put you into an early grave...! Or at least give you a  nosebleed!"

"Well son, it's like I told my doctor... I know a lot more old drunks than I do old doctors!  Heh, hee, hee... Ack!"

"Whoa, Dude... Don't hack up a hairball there..."

"I'm fine sonny... I'll see you next week!"

The old man turned and hobbled out the door.

"Crazy old fart!"  Arbogast thought as he shook his head.

A few minutes later the old man had made his way down the street and twisted through several alley's.  He walked up to a trash can and tossed the girlie magazines and the bottle of whiskey into the can.

"Kai!" He said.

"You're just gonna throw them away...?"  Asked Goldthwaite reaching into the trash can.

"Hey, you just leave 'em in there!"  Said Moegi.

"What did you find out?"

"Seems the ambassador is on the level...  But, they're as clueless as we are." Moegi whispered as she slipped on her vest and weapon's pouch.  

"And they want to stop a war... Not start one."   


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

moegi........ wow............ she's a stalker. stalker. and obito is eating... again..
HA!! lampost trick works EVERYTIME!! HA!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *HA!! lampost trick works EVERYTIME!!* HA!




There's the old gag in "It's a Wonderful Life" where Violet Bick (Played by Gloria Grahame) is flirting with Jimmy Stweart on the street and this old guy walks right out in front of a Model T and stops to gawk at her.

The guy in the old car hits the "Ooogah" horn and the guy jumps.

It's stupid, but funny.  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 175  -  After Dinner Plans*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Obito x Buford x Naruto x Moegi


*Chapter 175  -  After Dinner Plans*


“So what’s your game plan, now?  How long will you guys stay before you go back?”  Buford asked as they finished dinner.

“I figure we’ll rest up at least another day… Probably get orders tomorrow or the day after.”  Obito replied.

“Well, our mission was to escort Kakashi-Sensei and put ourselves at his disposal… I don’t see that changing.”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“We also have that reception tomorrow…”  Hitomi said.

“There’s also a lot of shipping traffic between the Sand and Konoha… We might end up with another escort assignment.”  Obito reasoned.

“How about you, Buford?  What’s next for you?”  Hinata asked.

The waiter brought the check and Obito quickly grabbed it.

“Hey!  Obito…”  Buford started to protest.

“Naw… Naw… This is my treat…!”  Obito replied.

“Well… Argh!  I get it next time, Dude!”  Buford griped.

“I don’t know, Hinata…”  Buford continued.  “I think I leave for a new assignment late tomorrow or early the day after.”

“Any of your assignments ever bring you to Konoha?”  

“While I’ll admit, I’ve never been one for blind dates, and the SNEAKY WAY it was played on me… I would like to see you again.”  Hinata said. 

“I think it’s time we were going...”  Obito said as he slid out of the seat.

“Obito…”  Hitomi started to say.

“Besides… I picked up a couple of bottles of apple juice and I think we can catch a desert sunset…!”  Obito said as he left a tip for the waiter.

Hitomi smiled and took Obito’s hand.

“Buford, buddy… It was nice working with you!”  Obito said as he reached down and shook Buford’s hand.

“Same here, Obito… Same here.”

“If we don’t see you before we leave…”  Hitomi said.

“Yeah… Take care of yourself, Hitomi…”

Obito went up to the door, paid the check and then walked out with Hitomi.

“They really do make a nice couple, don’t they?”  Buford said.

“Yes, they do…”

“Well, Buford of the Sand… I’d like to go someplace and talk.”  Hinata said with a smile.

“There’s a nice little park down the street with a great view of those sunsets…”  Buford suggested.

“I’d like that…”  Hinata replied.

*****

“Hokage-Sama… Ambassador Arbogast has arrived in the village…  It’s my opinion that they want to get to the bottom of whatever’s going on as much as we do.”  Moegi said.

“You trust the store owner?”  Asked Naruto.

“He may be a double spy, but in 12 years he’s never crossed me yet.”  Moegi replied.  

“Always good information out of him and he’s fed whatever information, or mis-information, that I’ve passed on to him to whoever.”

“Hehe… You want to say that three times real fast?”  Naruto replied.

“Alright, you keep snooping...  I’ll send a messenger to Arbogast that I’d like to meet with him tomorrow afternoon.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

.......nice chappy...but still hate orbito...nothing personal


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> .......nice chappy...but still hate orbito...nothing personal




None taken...

Your favorites are coming up in a few Chapters...  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

wow... romance and serious business in the same chappy... nice.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 19, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN"T WAIT !!!! OMG THIS IS GOING TO BE SO FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 176  -  Watching the Sunset*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Hitomi Akamichi x Obito x Buford


*Chapter 176  -  Watching the Sunset*


“You got a couple of bottles of apple juice, too?”  Hitomi laughed.

“Yeah!  Did you?”  Obito grinned.

“Yep!”

“Well, you see there… You and I are made for each other!”  Obito said, dropping a hint.

They walked a little way away from the village toward the rampart.

“Obito… I uh…”

“Hold that thought a couple of seconds!”  Obito interrupted as he scooped Hitomi up in his arms, focused his Chakra and leaped to the top of the rampart.

“Ah…EEEEKKKK!!!”  Hitomi squealed with surprise and delight as they soared up into the air.

Obito landed on the top and set Hitomi down.  Her face was bright red and she was holding her hand over her mouth and laughing.

“Here…”  Obito said.  “Let’s sit down here and enjoy the sunset… They’re really great in the Sand!”

Obito opened a bottle of apple juice and handed it to Hitomi.  Just then a guard walked up.

“Huh?  Oh, it’s you…”  The guard said.  “We met yesterday… You had a different girl with you, though…”

“Oh… Uh, yeah… That was my sister.”  Obito replied.

“Busted…”  Hitomi whispered with a snicker.

“Hey, sorry about yesterday… I just brought my favorite girl up here to see the sunset!”  Obito explained.

“No problem… Everybody does.  Although they usually WALK UP…”  The guard grinned. 

“Uh, yeah…”  Obito grinned.

“Carry on…”  The guard said as he turned around and walked away.

Obito and Hitomi started laughing.

“Oh, hey… Look at that!”  Obito said as he opened his bottle.

“Mmm… It’s beautiful!”  She said as she slid her arm around Obito and he put his arm around her shoulders.

“Thanks for bringing me here.”  She said as she stole a kiss.

“You wanted to say something a little while ago?”

“It’ll keep… One thing this last week has taught me is to savor the special moments…”  

She hugged him a little tighter, snuggled her face against his shoulder and put her hand on his chest.

*****

Down in the village, Hinata Hyuga and Buford were holding each other on a park bench in much the same way.

“I’ve never seen a sunset like this one before…”  Hinata said.

“Yeah… Konoha has too many trees blocking the view… Unless you get up high somewhere.”  Buford replied.

“Buford… I like you… I wish there was a way we could spend more time together…  I just don’t see how.”

“I know…” 

“We can write each other… See how things go.”  Buford suggested.

“Of course, you probably have a couple of dozen guys waiting in the wings…”  He said while looking at Hinata out of the corner of his eye.

“I do… But they haven’t been what we’ve been through… Most of them are too carefree and clueless.  I was before this week…”  Hinata explained.

“So you won’t date a guy now unless he’s been through hell in a bunker?”  Buford asked with a puzzled look on his face.

“No… It’s just you and I have bonded.  I don’t know anything about you, but I trust you!”

“I don’t want to overlook that or ignore it… Even if you are a country away…”

“Well then, let’s play things by ear and see what happens…”  Buford replied as he looked Hinata in the eyes.

Hinata was about to grab Buford and kiss him when he suddenly pointed to the sky.

“Look at that!”  He said.

“Wow… Spectactular!”  Hinata said as the sun had slipped below the horizon a few minutes before and the sky was now changing colors one second to the next… 

Different shades of Reds, Oranges, Blues and Purples as the sky behind them became dimmer and dimmer.

A light breeze began and the temperature dropped a couple of degrees.

“It’s gonna be a nice night!  Great short-sleeve weather!”  Hinata said. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

ohh... hinata! you were late!! grab him a kiss now.. now.. now!.. NOW DAMMIT!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 177  -  Great Night - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hitomi x Obito 


*Chapter 177  -  A Great Night - Part One*


?Great night, isn?t it?? Hitomi asked as she took another sip of apple juice.

?Yeah, it sure is.?  Obito replied.

?I never realized how the sky would change colors like that 5 minutes after the sun went down??

?You seem happy? I?ll have to take you to see a lot more sunsets.?  Obito replied with a grin.

?I am??  Hitomi said as she slipped her hand into Obito?s.

?I was a bothered about a couple of things? And I was going to tell you about them, but everything changed when you picked me up and jumped up here just for us to see this tonight??

?Oh?  What?s that??

?That you really like me??

?Well, of course I like you? I?m in love with you, too? If that?s not moving too fast??  Obito replied

?No? I mean you?re in this for the long haul?  You wouldn?t bring just any girl up here.  Only someone you really cared about??  Hitomi said.

?I just realized that tonight.?  She said.

Hitomi and Obito looked each other in the eyes for a moment then embraced and kissed.

?One thing I want to tell you??  Obito said.

?We?re free and clear now? I talked to the other girl? Turns out it wasn?t a problem to begin with??

?What?  When did you?  Oh, no??  Hitomi replied.  ?All this time it was??

?Yeah, it was Hinata??

?I can?t believe you gave her up for me??  Hitomi said.

?Wasn?t anything to give up?  More of my sister?s meddling?!?  Obito griped.

?She?s interested in two or three other guys.  I was too much like a brother, she said? Or a cousin??

?Ouch!?  Hitomi groaned with a chuckle.

?Well, it may be her and Buford now??  Obito reasoned.

?You told me he came up to you and asked about Hinata??

?Yeah, the guy was beside himself!?  Obito snickered.  ?That?s why I thought, why not a blind, double date??

?Well, I think it worked out great?!?  Hitomi said with a huge smile.

?So, how about us?  Are we good now??  Obito asked.

?You have to ask??  Hitomi replied as she kissed Obito again.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 178  -  A Great Night - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Buford x Matsuri x Hinata Uzumaki x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 178  -  A Great Night - Part Two*


“Look at those stars…!”  Hinata Hyuga said as she and Buford walked arm in arm toward the palace.

“Yeah, we should have what’s left of the full moon later…”  Buford replied.

“It’s funny, I never thought the desert would be so romantic…”  Hinata laughed.

“I have to say… I came close to kissing you while ago…”

“Y..You did?!”  Buford stuttered.

“Yeah… And the date’s not over with either…!”  Hinata added. 

“Must be doing something right…”  Buford mumbled to himself.

“Huh?”  Hinata asked.

“Oh, uh… I said, It sure is an awesome night!”  Buford replied.

Hinata looked at Buford and remembered what Obito had said:



> “You shouldn't stop flirting... A lot of guys need that... Some won't make a move on a girl unless the girl gives the guy some encouragement.”
> 
> “Besides, if you come across too serious, you'll scare 'em off...!”


Hinata took Buford’s hands in hers, stood on her toes and kissed Buford.

They broke, looked at each other, then took a breath and kissed again.

“Wow… What was this for…?”  Buford asked.

“Just some encouragement…”  Hinata replied with a wink.

“I like your idea… Let’s write and see what happens…  Maybe I can convince my folks to come here for a week or two this summer.”  Hinata said.

*****

“What in the world…?!”  Matsuri asked.

Hinata Uzumaki and Asuma walked into the palace soaked with sweat and covered with dirt.

“We did some night training…”  Asuma said panting.

‘Yeah… It was great!”  Hinata added with a grin.

“I think we’re getting the Earth Jutsu down pretty good!”  Asuma said.

Matsuri shook her head.

“Hitomi and the other Hinata aren’t back yet?”  Hinata asked.

“Not yet…  Why don’t you two go swimming and cool off?  It’s a nice night for it…”  Matsuri suggested.

“Oh, I don’t know…” Hinata balked.

“Oh, go on!”  Matsuri said.

“I’ll be right out…”  Hinata said.

“Alright if I swim in these shorts?”  Asuma asked Matsuri.

“Sure, just shower off first… It’s over there by the pool.”

Asuma peeled off his shirt, emptied his pockets, pulled off his boots and showered.

He then jumped into the pool and splashed around, then floated on his back.

Hinata then walked out wearing her bikini and a T-shirt over it, then waded into the pool.

“Worried about moon burn?”  Asuma joked.

“No… Just this bikini is the only swimsuit I have and the last thing I need to do is get you fired up…”  Hinata replied.

“Remember… You gave me your word…”  She reminded him.

“That I did… I also promised you that I wouldn’t let us down… And I won’t.”  Asuma replied.

“That’s right… You did.”  Hinata said, impressed that he remembered.

“So, can I at least get a hug and a kiss?”  Asuma smirked.

“Mmm… Maybe!”  Hinata giggled as she splashed water at him.

*****

In another part of the village, a blood-curdling scream could be heard.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

wow........ romance... AND A CLIFF HANGER!! who screamed??? if it will get gaara down.... im not going to like it!! EEENNN!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow........ romance... AND A CLIFF HANGER!! who screamed??? if it will get gaara down.... im not going to like it!! EEENNN!!



Yeah, I finished it and backed up my work to an SD Card just in time for the computer to crash.

I got THE BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH!!!!

Has anyone here ever caught a virus from One Magna?

I'll be on my backup computer, but I won't have Microsoft Word or spell check... #@#%@...!!!

Bear with me...  ~ FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

it's ok...your still awesome ^.^


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 20, 2008)

I'm back up and running (sort of) on my backup computer that I have affectionately named, "The Plastic Boat Anchor"

I had to reload everything... 

Still don't have Mozilla or Microsoft Word... #@%$@#...!!!

More tonight after I write it... And run it through AOL for Spell Check...

I hate computers... Don't know why we ever invented them...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 20, 2008)

*Chapter 179 - Breakfast in the Sand*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
(Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo


*Chapter 179 - Breakfast in the Sand* 


"Urrrp! That was a good breakfast!" Obito said. 

"Four helpings...?" Asked Asuma. 

"Yeah... He's a growing boy, yet." Replied Takahiro. 

"Well, all you guys were out late last night!" Kiba said as he fed a slice of breakfast ham to Mikasa. 

"Yeah, well... Some were out later than others..." Asuma sneered. 

"We won't mention any names, but their initials were Takahiro and Kazou...!" Snickered Hitomi. 

"Yeah, yeah..." Takahiro scoffed. 

"Where is Kazou, anyway?" Asked Obito. 

"Their team is getting ready for a mission... We've probably seen the last of them this trip." Replied Hinata Uzumaki. 

"When do we go back, Sensei?" Asked Obito. 

"Our team will probably get orders tomorrow... Team 3 will stay with Kakashi-Sensei and go wherever the spirit moves him..." Kiba replied. 

Just then Konohamaru stuck his head in the cafeteria. 

"There he is..." He mumbled. 

"Takahiro!" Konaohamaru yelled and motioned Takahiro to the door. 

"Whoops! You're in trouble now!" Giggled Hitomi. 

"Wonder what's up...?" Obito thought to himself as he watched Konohamaru and Takahiro talk with a couple of official looking Sand Ninja's. 

Concerned, Kiba got up and walked over. 

After a few minutes, Kiba came back and sat down. 

"That was serious looking..." Hinata Uzumaki said. 

"Yeah, the two girls Takahiro and Kazou were with last night never got home..." Kiba replied. 

"What?!" "Oh, no..." The two teams mumbled. 

"Where's the other Hinata?" Kiba asked. 

"She went to see Buford off... He just found out that he leaves for a mission this afternoon..." Hinata Uzumaki replied. 

"You guys stay here for a bit... Hitomi, you take care of Mikasa... I'm going with Takahiro... He has to talk to the investigators..." Kiba said. 

"Okay, Sensei..." They said. 

*****

"Well, we went out to eat, walked around the village... Then we watched the sunset." Takahiro said. 

"Uh, let's see... Well, then we talked for quite a while... I don't know how long... Then we walked around the village some more, then Kazou said he had to get home..." 

"Bambi and Bunny said they had to get home, too, and so we parted right there and went home separately... Except the twins, of course...  They walked off together." 

"What time was that?" Asked the Sand Ninja. 

"Uhh... One thirty..." Takahiro said sheepishly. 

"You didn't get in until nearly two thirty... What happened?" Asked Kiba. 

"You won't believe it, but I got lost..." Takahiro replied. 

"Lost?!" Kiba asked. 

"I'm sorry, Sensei... All the streets and buildings look alike around here... Really officers, I haven't been here often and I've always been with someone else..." Takahiro explained. 

"Relax, son... Relax... Nobody's accusing you of anything... We're just trying to find out what might have happened or where they might have gone..." The Sand Ninja said. 

"Now, you didn't follow them...?" 

"No, sir." 

"Did you see anyone else about?" 

"No one except for the little store... I asked the guy for directions... Seems I had walked in almost the opposite direction." Takahiro replied. 

"Okay... I think that'll do it for now... We may ask you to hang around the village a couple of days. Contact us if you think of anything else..." 

"Sensei, shouldn't we help look for them?" 

"No... We'll handle all that..." Replied the Sand Ninja. 

"Besides, we still have that reception in little over an hour..." Konohamaru said. 

"I don't care about that, Sensei's... I think I need to help look." Takahiro said.  

"I can at least make a Shadow Clone..." 

"Nope!" Kiba said. 

"I know you mean well, son... But stay out of it and let us handle it... Okay?" Said the Sand Ninja. 

"I'll let you know when we find anything..." The other Sand Ninja added. 

"Yes, sir..." Takahiro replied. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 21, 2008)

*Chapter 180 - Last Minute Instructions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo 


*Chapter 180 - Last Minute Instructions* 


"So what did they tell you?!" Hitomi asked Takahiro.

"Just that they were missing and wanted to know when was the last time I saw them..." He replied.

"When did you see them last?" Obito asked.

"Right when we said goodbye... Kazou went his way, the girls went their's and I went mine... I didn't see anyone hanging around or anyone follow them."

"Well, we'll offer our help after the reception, but I doubt they'll accept it... Their investigators like to do their own detective work." Kakashi said.

"Couldn't we look on our own anyway, Sensei? I really think we should..." Takahiro asked.

"We might..." Kakashi whispered.

"Anyway, let's get on to the main palace... And everyone stay sharp, just in case." Kakashi instructed. 

***** 

"Wow..." Hitomi giggled. "First time I've seen any of us wearing their forehead protectors on their foreheads!"

"It's a special occasion!" Said Hinata Uzumaki as she made sure her blouse was straight.

"It'll go back around my waist as soon as this shindig is over..."

"Takahiro is sure worried about the two girls..." Hinata Hyuga said.

"Wouldn't you? I sure am..." Hinata Uzumaki replied.

"I think he's right... We should help look for them..." Hitomi said.

"Well, let's get this over with first..." Hinata Hyuga said. 

***** 

A few minutes later they were all in the outer chamber of the main palace.

"Alright... I have your names... If you will all line up by your teams with your Sensei's, Gaara-Sama will walk out onto the platform." Explained the Captain of the Guard.

"When he gives the nod, Kakashi-Sensei will step up first and present you as Teams 3 and 7..."

"Then you will all step up together and then Gaara-Sama will address you."

"Everyone please stand up straight and don't slouch..." 

"Now is anyone nervous...? No? Well, I am!" The Captain joked.

The two teams laughed.

"Yeah, we all got on clean underwear in case of an accident, too!" Takahiro joked.

Everyone laughed again...

"There's always one..." Sighed Kakashi.

"Kakashi-Sensei...?" Asked Asuma.

"Mmmm?" Replied Kakashi as he rolled his eye.

"What happens if we have to scratch an itch...?"

"Well, now... If you took a bath more often you wouldn't have that problem, now would you?" Kakashi replied.

"OOooooOOOooo...!" They said in unison as Kakashi chuckled. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

> "Yeah, we all got on clean underwear in case of an accident, too!" Takahiro joked.
> 
> Everyone laughed again...
> 
> "There's always one..." Sighed Kakashi.



this made me laugh a lot...it was funny


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 21, 2008)

*Chapter 181 - The Reception*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara


*Chapter 181 - The Reception * 


"Wow!  Look at the crowd."  Hinata Uzumaki said.

'Ahh... Just a little over a hundred people... Mostly dignitaries and tourists from other villages."  Kakashi said.

Gaara walked up to his doorway on the platform and stopped.

The Captain of the Guard took a deep breath and said loudly, "Atten-SHUN!"

Everyone in the room snapped to attention.

The Captain of the Guard said loudly,  "Ladies and Gentlemen... The Fifth Kazekage, Gaara of the Sand!" 

A round of applause went up in the room as Gaara walked out onto the platform.

The Captain of the Guard then said loudly, "Kazekage-Sama, Ladies and Gentlemen, I present Hataki Kakashi of the Leaf, The Sixth Hokage!"

Another round of applause went up in the room, which became a loud roar as Kakashi stepped up on the platform with Gaara and the two men shook hands.

Kakashi then stepped to Gaara's right to introduce the two teams.

"Gaara-Sama... This is Team 3, with Konohamaru Sarutobi as their Sensei..."  He said as Konohamaru and Gaara shook hands.

"You know Hinata Uzumaki of course..."

Obito noticed a small group of newspaper reporters writing notes out of the corner of his eye.

"What a way to make a living..."  He thought.

"This is Team 7 with Kiba Inusuka as their Sensei..."  Kakashi said.

"Kiba... It's good to see you again..."  Gaara said.

"Good to see you again, too, Gaara-Sama...!"  Kiba said as they shook hands.

"This is Hitomi Akimichi...  She's a Medical Ninja..."  Kakashi said.

"Delighted... Are you enjoying your stay?"  Gaara asked.

"Oh, uh... Yes... Yes, Sir... I am..."  Hitomi stammered as she shook Gaara's hand, caught off guard by the direct question.

"Of course, you know Obito Uzumaki..."  Kakashi said.

"Yes, of course.."

Just then Takahiro grabbed Obito's right shoulder with his left hand and pulled back on him.

"Kukukuku...." 

Obito caught by the surprise turned to see Takahiro lunging for Gaara with a Kunai.

"BY ORDER OF THE SEVENTH HOKAGE!"  Takahiro yelled.

People began screaming as Obito grabbed Takahiro by the wrist forcing him to drop the Kunai.

Gaara's sand burst from behind him to protect him and flowed toward Takahiro, only to be deflected by Obito's Chakra shield.

Sand Ninja flew into the room with weapons drawn.  Some lunged at the two Leaf teams.

"NO!  DON'T!"  Screamed Hinata Uzumaki as she grabbed Hinata Hyuga and Asuma and threw them to the floor.

Konohamaru grabbed Kakashi and pulled him back.

Kiba grabbed Hitomi and threw her to the floor and fell on top of her in a defensive move.

Obito grabbed Takahiro by the throat with his free hand and his Chakra flashed.

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!"  He boomed.

"EVERYONE STAND DOWN!!!"  Gaara yelled to his guards.

Several of Gaara's men repeated the order to the other attacking Sand Ninja's, then everyone froze in a stand off.  


*To be continued...*


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 21, 2008)

nice i like it


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 21, 2008)

Okami Demon said:


> nice i like it




Was everyone nice and bored?  


By the way, my computer is back from the shop with a new hard-drive!  

80 Factory Fresh Gigs of Raw Power!  

Arrr... Arrr... Arrr... Arrr...  (Tim Allen grunting)

More tonight after I write it!  ~ FLJ


----------



## blackfire94 (May 21, 2008)

Great thought on what is happen.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 22, 2008)

*Chapter 182 - Takahiro's Sacrifice - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara


*Chapter 182 - Takahiro's Sacrifice - Part One  * 


Obito grabbed Takahiro by the throat with his free hand and his Chakra flashed.

“WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!” He boomed.

“EVERYONE STAND DOWN!!!” Gaara yelled to his guards.

”Everyone hold you positions!”  The Captain of the Guard yelled.

“Takahiro… Why?”  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“O…Obito…”  Takahiro stuttered.

“What’s the matter with you?”  Obito asked.

“Th..That guy at…the river… He did… something to me…  Got inside me…  He can’t fight your Chakra…”  Takahiro said.

“That last guy?  You killed him, remember?”

“No…It’s what he…Wanted us to think…  He wanted to take you instead… But couldn’t do it…”

The others were listening and Hinata Hyuga started to get up.

“STAY DOWN!  DON’T GET UP!”  One of the Sand Ninja yelled.

“I have to!”  Hinata replied.

“Let her up!”  Gaara yelled.

“Kazekage-Sama… You should leave… This isn’t safe.”  The Captain of the Guard said.

“It’ll take more than a kid with a Kunai to kill me…”  Gaara said as he used a flume of sand to pick up Takahiro’s Kunai and hand it to the Captain.

Hinata Hyuga activated her Byakugan.

“Obito… I can’t see that well inside you, but there’s a strange Chakra inside Takahiro… That shield of yours is disrupting the flow…”  Hinata said.

“Obito… Listen to me… Listen!”  Takahiro pleaded.

“I’m listening…”

“Those two girls… He…He made me attack them…Sealed them to a scroll…”

“You remember what the guy…said about a sacrifice… AAAGGGGHHHHH!!!!”  Takahiro screamed in pain and breathed heavy.

“He..He’s trying… to kill me… fry my brain…. To shut me up…!”

Obito focused a little more Chakra.

“A human sacrifice to make the tags… I remember…”  Obito replied.

“Th…That’s what he’s gonna do with them… Stop him, Obito…. Stop him!  He’s gonna use one here in the Sand village!”

“I will… We will, buddy!”  Obito replied.

“Hinata… If my Chakra can keep the thing inside him at bay, why can’t I just force the guy out of him?”  Obito asked.

“It…That’s too dangerous… We don’t know enough and we might kill Takahiro…!”

I..I agree… This is like Mom’s Mind Transfer Jutsu… We need time to research…!  Hitomi said as she held her wrist.

“This is more like Orochimaru’s Soul Transfer…”  Kakashi said.

“Obito…”  Takahiro said then coughed two times.  “This guy is after your family…  Your Dad… ‘specially… He…He’s got agents there already!”

“We’ll warn them…”  Obito said.

“I left the scroll with the girls at the store… I don’t know where it is…”

“Tell….Tell your Dad I…I wanted to become… A Shinobi… the village could…depend on…  Tell…. Him… Sorry I failed…”

Obito stood stunned.

A tear ran down Hinata Uzumaki’s face as she remembered Takahiro’s determination a couple of days earlier.

“You haven’t failed yet, buddy…”  Obito replied.

“K..Kill me… Obito… He..He’s gonna kill me anyway… He’s too dangerous…!”


*To be continued…*


*FLJ's Notes: Chapters 137 - 141*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 22, 2008)

*Chapter 183  -  Takahiro?s Sacrifice  -  Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara


*Chapter 183  -  Takahiro’s Sacrifice  -  Part Two*


“K..Kill me… Obito… He..He’s gonna kill me anyway… He’s too dangerous…!”  Takahiro pleaded.

“No.”  Said Obito.  “I’ve already killed enough people… I’m not gonna kill my teammate… We’ll figure a way out of this.”

“Kakashi-Sensei!”  Hinata Uzumaki yelled.  “H… I have an idea!”

“Obito… You can’t hold me… like this all day…”  Takahiro groaned.

“I’m not gonna let that guy kill you…”  Obito replied as he continued to focus his Chakra.

“We got it Obito…”  Kakashi said.

“Get ready to let go, Obito…”  Said Asuma as he stood with a hand sign.

“Now Obito!  Now!”  Asuma yelled.

Hinata Hyuga pulled Obito back and he let go just in time to see Asuma’s shadow make contact with Takahiro.

“What are you guys…”  Obito asked.

“UurrrRRRAAAGGGHHHH!”  Takahiro started to scream in pain again.

“Hurry!”  Asuma said.

Hinata Uzumaki had set up with an open scroll, focused her Chakra and yelled, “SEALING JUTSU!”

Takahiro continued to scream as he turned into smoke and started to flow onto the scroll.

“We did it!”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“It will buy us 36 hours to find a way to save Takahiro…”  Kakashi said. 

“First, we have to find that scroll…”  Gaara said.  

“Captain of the Guard!  Assemble two teams and find that store!”

“Begging your pardon, Gaara-Sama… We may not have that kind of time.”  Kakashi said.

“What do you suggest?”  Gaara asked.

“Team 3… I helped train them myself…”  Kakashi replied.

Gaara looked at Hinata Uzumaki and smiled.

“I nearly killed your Mother once… I don’t want anything to happen to you…”  Gaara said.

“I became a Ninja knowing the risks, Gaara-Sensei… We’re wasting time talking about something that has long been forgiven…”  Hinata replied.

“We have to save your village!”

“Agreed.”  Gaara replied.

“Team 3… Summon Pakkun and find the scroll!  Capture that spy if you can, but kill him if you have to!”  Kakashi ordered.

“And be careful…”

“We will…”  Konohamaru said.

They turned and ran for the exit.

“Kakashi-Sensei… Shouldn’t I go with them?”  Obito asked.

“Make a clone to leave with me… Go as backup.”

“Yes, Sir!”

Obito turned and looked at Hitomi.

“Hey, you're hurt…”  Obito said.

“Just a sprain…Go!”  She replied.

“Shadow Clone Jutsu!”  Obito said as he made his hand sign.

“Sorry, Sensei… I made two by mistake!”  Obito said as he ran for the exit.

“Hehe… I’m okay with that!”  Kakashi said.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 22, 2008)

*sniff*  *sniff*...don't die takahiro...please don't die


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

ok. i was gone for a while due to movie premire death note... so FUNNY!!! ryuk.. temper temper when you don't get apples. HA!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 22, 2008)

*Chapter 184  -  Tracing Takahiro*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara


*Chapter 184  -  Tracing Takahiro*


?Just how bad are you hurt, Hitomi??  Kiba asked.

?Like I said, it?s just a sprain? I?ll have it healed in no time.?  She said as she focused her Chakra on her wrist.

?Kiba? Let?s get a message off to Konoha? Let them know what?s happened.?  Kakashi said.

?Gaara-Sama? We have the two teams assembled? They are awaiting instructions.?  Said the Captain of the Guard. 

?Have them close the exits out of the village? And be prepared for a pursuit.?  Gaara instructed.  

?Find out who has entered or left the village in the last 10 hours.?

?I doubt, he?s left the village??  Kakashi said.

?Maybe? Or he could have left the village for the Leaf already and left a Shadow Clone behind to set off the tag here.?  Gaara said.

?You think the two girls are already dead??

?I?m the Kazekage? I can?t afford to take chances? You know that.?

?Yeah, you?re right??  Kakashi replied.

?What about Takahiro?  Can you save him??  Gaara asked.

?I don?t know? If it is Orochimaru?s Soul Transfer Jutsu? Well, there?s no known remedy??  Kakashi said.

*****

?Hey!  Kakashi-Sensei said for me to back you guys up!?  Obito said.

?That?s fine? You never know??  Replied Konohamaru.

?Summon Pakkun and let?s track Takahiro back wherever it was that he went last night.?

Asuma quickly weaved his hand signs, bit his thumb and summoned Pakkun.

?Hey?!  I just got cozy with a cute poodle and you gotta bite your thumb and call me out here!?  Pakkun said.

?Sorry, it couldn?t be helped!?  Asuma said.

?Yeah, the fate of the Sand village depends on what we do next!?  Hinata Uzumaki said.

?It?s always the fate of something?  It?s the only reason Kakashi ever called on me?  Does anyone ever call me when it?s time to eat??  NO!?  Pakkun griped.

?Alright? How about a steak??  Asuma asked.

?Now??  Asked Pakkun.

?No, after we stop this spy from trying to blow us all up in the next 20 or 30 minutes!?  Konohamaru said.

?Say, whatever happened to your cute little vest??  Hinata Hyuga asked.

?Oh, ahhh? Hmmm??  Pakkun stammered.

Just then there was a puff of smoke and a poodle stood next to Pakkun.

?Here, baby? You left this at my place?? The poodle cooed as she handed him his vest.

?Thank you, honey??  Pakkun replied.

?My place later!?  The poodle said as she nudged him in the rump with her nose, then disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?So much for retirement??  Pakkun sighed as he put on the vest.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

uh............ wtf.... pakkun was about to get it on wasn't he....? ew....


----------



## Kornnelius (May 22, 2008)

Damn even the dog is getting his freak on!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 22, 2008)

Shades of Spuds MacKenzie...!  

(Look it up on Wikipedia...)  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 22, 2008)

*Chapter 185  -  Clues to the Crime*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara


*Chapter 185  -  Clues to the Crime*


“So what are we coming back here for?” Obito asked.  “We’re burning a lot of daylight coming back to the dorm.”

“I once heard from an old-timer that the less time you have, the more important it is to use it wisely…”  Pakkun replied.

“We’re going back for the clothes Takahiro had on last night… Pakkun can get clues from all the smells and odors that will be on them…  Then we can backtrack from there.”  Asuma said.

“So this is the guy’s dorm?”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“Eww, guys… Why do you leave dirty underwear on the floor?”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“Turn ‘em wrong-side out and you can wear ‘em another day!”  Asuma said.

“Eewww!”  Both Hinata’s yelled.

“Here they are… Sushi… Perfume… Vanilla ice cream… Kerosene… Tobacco…”  Pakkun said as he sniffed.

“Kerosene?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Alright… I got it!  Follow me!”  Pakkun said.

Team 3 and Obito ran after Pakkun into the streets.

“When we find the store, we’ll keep going… Make it look to anyone who might be watching that we’re going back to the scene of the crime…  From there we’ll make a plan!”  Pakkun said.

“Why not just go into the store?”  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

“Because if they have the tags ready to blow they might set them off… We have to do a sneak attack and catch them off guard.”  Konohamaru said.

“You think the those twin girls are already dead, don’t you?”  Obito asked.

“I’m not sure, Obito… I just know we can’t take too many chances…” Konaohamaru replied.

“You, yourself know the power in one of those tags… What do you think is gonna happen to this village if one of them goes off?”

“There’s the store, there… Keep running!”  Pakkun said.

“You saw the kerosene keg out front?”  Asuma asked.

“Yeah, they sell it there.”  Replied Obito.

“This way!”  Yelled Pakkun.

“Right here!”  Pakkun said as he stopped in an alley.  “This is where Takahiro sealed the girls.

“This isn’t far from the restaurant…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Alright… H… Can you see inside that store with your Byakugan?”  Konohamaru asked.

“Sure…  Byakugan!”

“Sensei… There’s a basement under the store and there is a man there… He’s writing on the tags…”

“Good!  That means he’s still making preparations… Any sign of the twins?”  Asked Konohamaru.

“No, but I see a scroll… Oh, he’s opening it!”

“We have to hurry…”  Konohamaru said.

“Should I go smash my way in?”  Obito asked.

“There’s more to being a skilled Shinobi than just busting heads with brute strength, Obito…”  Konohamaru said.

“O.J. and Asuma… Use your Earth Jutsu and come up from the floor of the basement…  Asuma, use your Shadow Possession on him and capture him.

“O.J., if he fails or something goes wrong… Or even if your gut tell you something’s wrong… Don’t hesitate… Kill the guy!”

“H will watch with her Byakugan… If something happens, Obito will charge in…”

“We’re dealing with sophisticated exploding tags here, so assume this guy is armed to the teeth…  Don’t take chances!”  Konohamaru explained.

“You ready?”  Asuma asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“Hehe!  I was born ready!”  She replied.

“Let’s go!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

oh dear god... more smashing... this will end up with blood won't it?


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 23, 2008)

*Chapter 186 - The Bust*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 186 - The Bust *


Asuma and Hinata Uzumaki weaved their hand signs and sank into the ground. 

They quickly made their way under the store and poked their heads out of the floor, where the man inside was taking one of the tags he had just prepared and started to weave a series of hand signs. 

Asuma quickly made his hand sign and focused his Chakra. 

The man placed one hand on the scroll and raised his other hand and froze. 

“Shadow Possession Jutsu successful...!” Asuma said. 

“Who's there?! Who are you?!” Yelled the man. 

“The people who are gonna stop you!” Hinata said as she climbed out of the floor.

She walked over and examined one of the tags. 

“Big Boom...??? That's what you wrote on the tags? That's lame!” Hinata said. 

“It's lame but it'll LEVEL this village! Kukukuku...” 

“And kill how many people? ...And what is with that stupid laugh?!” Hinata demanded to know. 

“Hehe... Hinata Uzumaki... Your knowledge of history is lacking, my dear...” The man said. 

“Your mother had a mind like an encyclopedia... Except for the blonde ponytail, you look just like her...” 

“O.J... Let's not take any chances with this guy...” Asuma said while holding him with his Shadow Possession. 

“O.J...?” The man asked. 

“You're right!” Hinata said with an impatient look on her face as she pulled a scroll from her weapons pouch and opened it. 

“Just like before, Asuma...” Hinata said as she focused her Chakra. 

“SEALING JUTSU!” She said as Asuma released his Jutsu. 

The man screamed as he turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll. 

“That was unsatisfying...” Hinata said as she rolled up the scroll. 

“What do you mean?” Asked Asuma as he climbed out of the floor. 

“I wanted to hit him!” 

“Save it for the next one...” Asuma grinned. 

Just then Konohamaru and Obito walked in upstairs and took custody of the old man. 

“Don't kill me!” Asuma and Hinata heard him beg. 

“Just don't make any sudden moves! What do you know about the guy downstairs?” Konohamaru asked. 

“He just rents the place from me... That's all...!” 

“Yeah, right! Watch him Obito... H, come with me.” 

Konaohamaru and Hinata Hyuga walked down the stairs and into the basement. 

“Wow... What a layout!” Konohamaru said. 

“Here's the scroll, Sensei...” Hinata Uzumaki said. 

“Should we unseal Bambi and Bunny?” Hinata Hyuga asked. 

“Bambi...???” Asuma asked. 

“And Bunny...???” Hinata Uzumaki asked. 

“Oh, yeah... Very top heavy and very blonde...!” Hinata Hyuga said. 

“Hey, I say we unseal them here...!” Said Asuma with a big grin. 

“You would!” Hinata Uzumaki said as she glared at Asuma. 

“We better wait and get them someplace safe... Sometimes these things get sealed with booby traps.” Konohamaru said as he put the scroll into his weapons pouch. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## Gary (May 23, 2008)

dang this i very good


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 24, 2008)

*Chapter 187 ?  Concern for Takahiro*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 187 ?  Concern for Takahiro*


?Well, I?ve sent word to Konoha explaining the situation??  Kakashi said.

?Kakashi-Sensei? What do you think is going on and how many are involved in this thing?  Some sort of coup d'?tat???  Kiba asked.

?I?m not sure? A lot of it doesn?t make sense? Then again if it involves some left over faction of Orochimaru??

?But he?s dead, Sensei? Or isn?t he??  Kiba asked.

?Both him and Kabuto??  Kakashi replied.

?I?ve heard of both of them, Sensei? Who were they exactly??  Hitomi asked.

?Awp!  Bad guys before your time, Hitomi?  They were masters of Forbidden Jutsu??  Kakashi replied.

?Like what they?ve done to Takahiro???  Hitomi asked with concern.

?Maybe? There?s no known way to reverse a Soul Transfer Jutsu, but then again nobody has ever tried??  Kakashi said.

?How does it differ from my Mom?s Mind Transfer??  Hitomi asked.

?Mainly the intensity of the Jutsu and the Chakra used??  Kakashi replied. 

?In fact your Mom and Naruto helped me do the research on a lot of stuff we captured from Orochimaru while I was Hokage?  He had some wild stuff?  All of it sinister.?  Kakashi said.

Hitomi started to tear up.

?Don?t worry yet, Hitomi? If there?s a way to save Takahiro, we?ll find it.?

?Yeah??

?Kakashi-Sensei? We?re back!  We got him!?  Said Konohamaru.

?What about the two missing girls??  Kakashi asked.

?Right here on this scroll? I hope.?  Konohamaru said.

?We should take them to a bunker to release them??  Kankurou said.

?Hey, where have you been??  Kiba asked.

?I was about to leave on a mission when all this happened??

?Hitomi, you alright??  Obito asked.

?Yeah? Just bummed over Takahiro? It doesn?t look good for him??

?How?s your hand??

?It was just a sprain? It?s fine, see??  Hitomi said as she wiggled her fingers.

?Sorry you got hurt??  Obito said.  ?Right now?s not the time, but I think you and I need to talk some about that??

?About getting hurt on a mission??  Yeah? We need to??  Hitomi replied.

?Obito?!  Can we bum a clone from you??  Asked Kankurou.

?Sure, Sensei? Be right with you!?  Obito said as he gently put his hand up to Hitomi?s cheek, leaned over and kissed her forehead.

?We?ll talk later??  Obito said as he walked away.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Brutalis9 (May 24, 2008)

Obito's cool but i think he's been made way too powerful for a 13? year old. With out him everyone would have been killed it seems. Other then that, keep up the great work. Thanks


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 24, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> dang this i very good




Many thanks!

I'm getting close to the end... (I think)

I don't want to do another "Mission To Mars" or "In The Heat Of The Night"


"Mission To Mars"... They had you going with great acting and a great script, then ruin it by holding hands with the martians and singing "Kumbaya"...

Only movie I ever considered going to the ticket office and demanding my money back...

"In The Heat Of The Night"... In both the book and the 1966 movie, John Ball had a great murder mystery/crime drama going.  

Perfect police work, chain of evidence, etc... 

Then at the end Virgil Tibbs pulls the answer to the crime out of thin air...




Brutalis9 said:


> Obito's cool but *i think he's been made way too powerful for a 13? year old.* With out him everyone would have been killed it seems. Other then that, keep up the great work. Thanks




All part of the plan...

I hope to pull a "Donald Trump" and mix things up a little (as well as the teams) in the next volume...

Obito may find that there are some things in life that he just can't handle...

~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 24, 2008)

*Chapter 188 - The Bunker*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 188 - The Bunker*


?Alright, Sensei? What are we doing??  Obito asked Kankurou.

?We?re on our way to one of our weapon?s bunkers outside the village.  It has an underground containment room for poisons and explosives.?  Kankurou explained.

?We?ll use one of your clones to open the scroll and summon the twins off of it.?  Konohamaru said.

?I can also use that Chakra shield to muffle any explosives??  Obito said.

?I?m more concerned with a GenJutsu ?Death Spell? printed onto the scroll.?  Kankurou said.

?Alright? Shadow Clone Jutsu!?  Obito created one clone.

?Dude? You could have waited until we got to the bunker??  Kankurou said.

?Our Chakra levels need to come back up while we?re walking.  Otherwise we?d have to wait once we got there.?  Obito explained.

?Okay, you?re the doctor?!?

They walked outside the village to the installation a mile away.

?This is a nice long walk in the desert??  Obito said.

?Not tired already, are you??  Kankurou asked.

?Nah, just nothing to look at??  Obito replied.

They walked into the building and waiting inside were both Hinata?s, Asuma and Buford.

?Buford, Dude? I thought you had a mission???  Obito said.

?Oh, he got reassigned at the last minute!?  Hinata Hyuga said excitedly while holding his hand.

?Well, assassination attempts will do that, I guess??  Obito replied.  ?So I take it that you?re with Kankurou-Sensei??

?Yes, that his assignment? Chillicothie is leading another team that?s investigating the guys with the tags??  Hinata Hyuga explained.

?Dude? You?ve been an item with Hinata for less than 24 hours and already she?s doing all the talking???

Hinata Hyuga?s face blushed bright red as everyone started laughing.

?Hehe? Now THAT?S what I call cute!?  Obito said giving Hinata a hard time.

Kankurou led everyone into an armored bunker under the ground.

?Okay, Obito Clone Number One? Take the scroll down the passage way, into the room then shut the door and latch it.?  He explained.

?We have closed-circuit cameras and an intercom so we can communicate? Don?t open the scroll until we?re ready.?

?Right.?  The clone answered.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

*Chapter 189 - Unsealing the Scroll*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 189 - Unsealing the Scroll *


“Here… Take these with you…”  Kankurou said.

The Obito clone went into the room, shut the huge door and latched it.

“Testing, testing, can you hear me?”  Kankurou asked the Obito clone over the intercom.

“Yes, Sensei…”  The clone answered back.

Before we start, there’s something you need to understand…This scroll may have traps on it that will make it impossible to recover the girls alive.”

“GenJutsu is one possibility and an explosion spell is another.”

“He had the scroll open when we got there… In fact I rolled the scroll back up…”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“The guy you captured may have deactivated the traps… Sometimes they will reset themselves.”  Kankurou replied.  

“Alright, go ahead and open it.”  Kankurou instructed the clone.

The Obito clone focused his Chakra and allowed it to flash from his body, filling the room.

Next he opened the scroll and examined it.

“I got a cartoon of a kid sticking his middle finger up in the air on the edge here…  It says it’s made in someplace called R-CAN-SAW...”  Obito said.

“Yeah, that's the Death Spell… You don’t feel anything?”  Kankuru asked.

“I saw that… when I picked up the scroll.”  Hinata said.

“You’re lucky!  That spell should kill anyone who looks at it.”  Kankurou said.

Everyone in the room looked at Hinata.

“Your Dad’s DNA again…”  Hinata Hyuga whispered.

“Obito, take one of those tags I gave you and stick it down on top of the drawing, and apply some Chakra.

“Okay...”  The clone said as he placed a tag on the scroll, then bit his thumb and smeared blood onto it.

“Now, look the scroll over and see if there’s anything else…”  Kankurou instructed.

“Yeah… There’s the two seals with the girls and another off to the side that says EXPLODE… and lines between everything that says LINK…”  The clone said.

“That’s what I was afraid of… There’s no way to get these two girls off the scroll without blowing everyone up.”  Kankurou said.

“What if I could block the explosion?  How big are we talking about?”  The clone asked.

“The same force as a standard issue exploding tag…”  Kankurou replied.

“How do I summon them off the scroll?  Regular summoning Jutsu?”

“That’s right..”

“Brace yourselves… I’ll give it a shot!”  The clone said.

“Wait a minute… You need a hand for each girl!”  Kankurou yelled.

“I know… I’ll use my foot on the explosion seal!”  The clone yelled back.

“Aw, crap!”  Kankurou groaned.

The clone concentrated his Chakra, put his foot down on the exploding seal and placed both hands onto the other two seals.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”

Bambi and Bunny appeared in a puff of smoke and the Obito clone grabbed them both and lunged away from the scroll as the exploding seal began to ignite.

Suddenly a huge explosion rocked the bunker with enough force kill the lights and crack the walls.

The real Obito focused his Chakra and flooded the room as he put his hands on the wall to keep it from caving in on his comrades.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh shit to the fuck... something bad willhappen right? like obitos chakra giving out or something coming from underneath? i just know it!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

Two cars collide in the pits

Screech!  Boom!  Pop!  Flump, flump, flump...

Danica:  "Mumble, mumble"

Crew Chief:  "Hey Ryan... Put your visor down..."

Chief of Security:  "Danica... You can't go down here and punch the guy's lights out!  This is Indy Racing... Not NASCAR!"

FLJ:  "Yeah!  Save it for when you come to Texas in 2 weeks!  You can pull an A.J. Foyt and really clobber the jerk!"


Well, that's racing... Back to the story after I write it!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

*Chapter 190 -  The No Brainer*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 190 -  The No Brainer*


“Obito Clone!  Keep that shield of yours up while I vacuum the smoke out of the room!”  Kankurou yelled into the mike as he started hitting buttons on the console.

Backup lighting came on and the whoosh of air started moving the smoke into another containment room.

The speaker crackled and a fuzzy picture appeared one the monitor from the damaged camera.

“Are you two alright?”  Asked the Obito clone.

“Wow…!”  Cooed one of the twin girls.

“Hey!  Watch where your reaching!”  Snapped the other twin.

“I beg your pardon…”  The clone apologized.

“What happened?  Last thing I remember was walking home and Takahiro jumped out with a scroll in hand…”  Said Bambi.

“Where are we?  And who are you?”  Bunny demanded to know.

“It’s a long story!  I’m Obito… And that wasn’t Takahiro…”  The clone replied.

“Obito… Keep your shield up in case this smoke has poison in it!”  Kankurou yelled into his microphone.

“Okay, Sensei!”  The clone replied.

“Just stay here a minute…” He told the twin girls as they sat on the floor.  

“I swear!   Some guys will do anything to cop a feel!  Bunny griped.

“Oh, my!”  Bambi said as the smoke started to clear and she got her first look at Obito’s clone.

“Keep your hands off this one Bunny, he’s MINE!”

“Uh, sorry ladies… I’m a clone.”  The clone replied.

“Oh, that’s nice… But really, I don’t care what religion you are…!”  Bambi replied as she grabbed hold of his arm.

“Cool off, Bambi… Dating is against his religion!”  Bunny replied.

“Oh… Too bad.”  Bambi cooed.

“Alright, Obito… You guys can come out now!”  Kankurou said over the speaker.

“Yes, Sensei… And I THANK you!”  The Obito clone replied.

“How do you get being a clone being a religion?”  Asked Asuma as the two Hinata’s rolled their eyes and shook their heads.

“Like I said last night… Not a brain between them…”  Buford said.

“Now all we have to do is figure out a way to save Takahiro…”  Obito said.

“Less than 36 hours…”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“We can release and reseal…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“How long could we do that?”  Asked Asuma.

“As long as we need to…”  Replied Hinata Hyuga.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

*Chapter 191 -  Ambassador Arbogast*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Ino x Arbogast


*Chapter 191 -  Ambassador Arbogast*


?Excuse me? Ambassador Arbogast??

?Yes?  Oh, Misumi? Yes, how are you??  Arbogast asked as they shook hands.

?I?m doing fine, sir? I was hoping to get an interview with you??

?Certainly, certainly? I?m on my way to a meeting with the Hokage right now, but? Well, why don?t you come with me??

?Sir???

?To my meeting with Naruto Uzumaki? You can take notes until we go into our private meeting!?

Misumi thought for a moment then said, ?Alright, I?d be happy to!?

*****

?Anyway?  I thought we might give Naruto some after class training, and I asked Neji to come here to explain the benefits of teaching him better Chakra control.?

?Ino, I appreciate your interest in High-Pockets abilities? And I do want him to get some extra training before he graduates from the Academy??  Naruto replied.

?But I still want him to enjoy time being a kid.?

?Honey? I agree with you, but he?s advancing beyond his classmates and he?s getting bored, and you know the trouble he can get into when he?s bored.?  Sakura replied.

?Excuse me? Naruto, Ambassador Arbogast from the Grass is here??  Shikamaru interrupted.

?He also has that newspaper reporter we?ve had trouble with.?

?Misumi from the Cloud??

?Yeah??

Naruto sighed.

?I think they?re old friends??  Shikamaru added.

?That?s all we need?  Alright, show them in and tell them I?ll be right with them.?  Naruto said.

?Why don?t we continue this later??  Naruto said to Ino and Neji.

?Honey? I?d like you to meet the Ambassador if you?re up to it.? 

?Sure? Ino, would you take Naruto home with you?  I?ll swing by and pick him up just as soon as I leave here.?  Sakura said.

?Sure!?  Ino replied.

*****

A hawk landed in the loft and the handler got up to retrieve the scroll straped to it?s leg.

?Here, send this to decoding!?  He instructed the other handler.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

wow.. those twins are stupid. they thought a clone was a religon? what the fuck was that??


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow.. those twins are stupid. they thought a clone was a religon? what the fuck was that??




Twin blondes with names like Bambi and Bunny...?

What did you expect?

It's Memorial Day Weekend...  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 26, 2008)

*Chapter 192 - The Message from the Grass*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru


*Chapter 192 - The Message from the Grass  *


“Ambassador Arbogast… This is my wife, Sakura.”  Naruto said as he gave Misumi a cold look.

“My dear…”  Arbogast said as he took Sakura’s hand and kissed it.

“Naruto-Sama, I believe you know Misumi of the Cloud… Old friend of mine…”  Arbogast said.

“Oh, yes… Misumi and I have had dealings with each other…”  Naruto said through gritted teeth.

“Naruto-Sama… I know we haven’t had the best of dealings in the past, but…”

“Uh, but, his family and my family are old friends and I’ve always made it a point to return a favor.”  Arbogast quickly interrupted.

“I’d like for him to cover our meeting before we get into the classified matters.”

“Of course, Ambassador…”  Naruto replied as he held his thoughts.

“Now, uh… oh, thank you, sir…”  Arbogast stammered as Shikamaru offered him a cup of Sake.

“Now, Lady Uzumaki… I hear you have 3 lovely children…!”  Arbogast asked.

“And one on the way…”  Sakura smiled.

“Oh!  So you do!”  Arbogast laughed.

Just then one of the bird handlers ran into the room.

“Hokage-Sama!  A message from the Grass!”  

“Thanks Deke…”  Naruto replied as he took the slip of paper.  

“What is it?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Just a message saying Udon’s team made it to the Grass…”  Naruto said puzzled.  “Deke, this could have waited…”

“Kukukuku…  Revenge is sweet, Naruto-Sama!”  Deke said with a sneer.

Just then, Deke fell to the floor and Sakura grabbed her head and screamed.

“YEEEEEAAAAAAAA…!!!”

“What in…”  Arbogast yelped as he grabbed Sakura as she fell to the floor.

“SAKURA!”  Naruto yelled as he lunged for his wife.

“Sakura!  Can you hear me?!”

“Kukukuku… I told you I’d get even with you, Naruto-Sama… What better way than making your life a living hell…?”  A voice from nowhere said.

“Kabuto… Where are you?  Show yourself!”  Naruto growled.

“I’m inside your pretty wife’s mind… At least part of me is… Part of Lord Orochimaru’s Soul Transfer Jutsu…”

“The rest of me is floating around in the room… Just waiting to wreck havoc…  Watch this!”

“Guh… AAAHHHHH…!!!!!”  Misumi yelled as he grabbed his head and fell to the floor, blood trickling out of his nose and ears.

“Misumi…!”  Arbogast yelled as he crawled over to the fallen reporter.

“Don’t waste your time Ambassador… He’s quite dead.  Kukukukuku…”  Kabuto laughed.


*To be continued…*


----------



## blackfire94 (May 26, 2008)

IS Sakura going to be okay.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by blackfire94
> IS Sakura going to be okay.



Beats me... Check back and find out along with the rest of us...!


Has anyone noticed that Roach-a-magoo, Kabuto and Rosco P. Coltrane from the Dukes of Hazzard laugh the same way? (sort of...)

"Possum on a gumbush! Kuku... Kuku!"

Maybe they're distant cousins...???

*******


Bear with me on the next Chapter or two folks!

I'm still writing it and I think it's gonna be well worth the wait...

I'm gonna sleep on it overnight and "fine-tune" it tomorrow (May 27th)

I want to keep the quality of it up, so I'm not gonna just throw it out here.

*Will Sakura live?  Will Kabuto DIE...???* 

(He needs to!  What I would do to his grave wouldn't pass for flowers!)


Tune in tomorrow!  

*Same Bat-Time!  Same Bat-Channel!* 

~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

*Chapter 193 - Kabuto?s Revenge*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji


*Chapter 193 - Kabuto’s Revenge*


“What’s going on?!  We heard all the screaming…!”  Ino yelled as she ran into the Hokage’s Office with Neji and Naruto Jr.

“Oh, God!  Sakura!”  Ino shrieked as she saw Sakura laying in Naruto’s arms, her eyes open wide and foam coming from her mouth.

“MOM!”  Yelled Naruto Jr. as he ran to Sakura’s side.

“Kukuku… Yes, go ahead and check her over Ino-Sama… It won’t do you any good…”  Kabuto said.

“It’s some form of Orochimaru’s Soul Transfer, Ino…”  Naruto said.

“You see Naruto-Sama, I found a way 16-years ago to divide my essence and take over another body while keeping the first…”  

“Or, I can leave the first body and transfer to another… The option is completely mine!”  

“I took over that bird-guy of yours five years ago, just waiting for an opportunity like this!”

“It took some doing, but I’ve managed to perfect it… You gave me the idea, Naruto-Sama… A play on your Shadow Clones…”

“Now I have close to a thousand copies of me, all roaming the continent… You’ll never kill me now!  Kukukuku…”

“Naruto!  There’s a strange Chakra inside Sakura and another one flooding the room and filling the air.  Neji said as he used his Byakugan.

“That would be how he killed Misumi…”  Said Shikamaru.

“As easy as it would have been for me to kill you, or even wipe out your family… It will be much more rewarding to torment you…”

“That why I got the rumors started about you being a Junchuuriki… To build mistrust in the other villages… Give you more things to worry about…”

“Even now, your oldest son, Obito-Kun is under the control of one of my other clones and has killed Gaara-Sama in your name…  I wish I could have been there to see everyone’s faces!  Kukukuku…!”

“You sick, twisted bastard!”  Naruto cursed.

“Oh, I’m just getting started, Naruto-Sama…”  Kabuto continued to gloat.  

“Gaara-Sama’s death at Obito-Kun’s hands is sure to start a war unlike any we’ve ever seen…!  The Leaf will be lucky to survive…” 

“But don’t worry too much about your wife… I’m not going to kill her.”

“No, I’m just going to fry her brain and leave her a vegetable for the rest of her life…”

“I’ll tell you what I’m going to do, Naruto-Sama… I’m taking over the mind of your unborn child!  Kukukuku…!”

“Ooo!  She’s a girl!  You didn’t know that, did you…?”

“Sorry to spoil the surprise, Naruto-Sama…!”

“Just think… In less than six months, I’ll pop out into the world as your new baby daughter!  Kukukuku…!”

Naruto felt sick as sweat was pouring down his face.

“No!  We’ll find a way to stop you!”  Ino yelled.

“How?  There's not a damn thing you can do to stop me!”  Kabuto replied with a smug, arrogant tone.

“Abort the unborn child?  You won’t do that.  I know you people… You’ll hope for a way to purge me… Separate me from the child and hope to restore Sakura-Sama’s mind…!”

“AHHH!”  Sakura winced and squirmed as Kabuto jabbed her mind.

“But you’ll never do it…”  Kabuto bragged.  “Not in a million years!”

“Tell me ‘Daddy’… Kukuku… Will you nurse me at your wife’s bosom while she lays in bed and drools…  Mind-less the rest of her life?”

“Will you change my diapers?  Walk me to school?  Kiss my boo-boo’s?  Take me to the park?  Buy me a puppy?  Kukukuku…”

“Why, it’s a capital idea!  I’ll play the roll of the sweet, perfect, little girl that every father wishes he had!  All just for you, Naruto-Sama!”  

“Maybe you’ll even forget it’s me inside of her!!!  Kukuku… Hahahaha!!!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## blackfire94 (May 27, 2008)

Naruto has to stop Kabuto. He a sick twisted basterd. If you let him do that to his wife people will thrash your tread.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Naruto as to stop Kabuto. He a sick twisted basterd. If you let him do that to his wife people will thrash your tread.




Now, now... Don't spoil the ride!  

More to come!  (Girls, hang on to your boyfriends!)  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

*Chapter 194 - Sakura?s Mind*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji


*Chapter 194 - Sakura?s Mind*


?Tell me something, Naruto-Sama? How does it feel???

?How does it feel to study Ninja Arts your whole life, become Hokage and then finally, none of it can save your wife and children from the Hell I?m about to unleash on you?????

?Where?s your confident attitude now, and what good will it do you?  Kukukuku??

?Sakura? I?ve loved you since we were kids?? Naruto said to his wife of 15 years.  ?I never thought it would come to this?  Don?t give up!  Fight him!?

?This Jutsu is too powerful??  Ino thought.  ?Even though she?s strong-willed enough to kick me out of her mind, she can?t fight this?!?

Naruto Jr. stood up and put a hand on Ino?s shoulder.

Ino turned and looked at Naruto Jr. and he was grinning.

?Just like you taught me, Ino-Sensei? Watch my back!?

?Oh-ho! What?s this?  Like father, like son??  Kabuto scoffed.

?Hehe!  You talk too much!?  Naruto Jr. said.

?High-Pock??!?  Naruto started to say as Ino grabbed his arm.

?Shh?  Just hold your wife? And don?t let go??  Ino said.

Naruto Jr. placed a hand on his mother?s head.

Inside Sakura?s mind, she was fighting Kabuto.

?Kukuku? Lady Uzumaki? This is going to be fun!?

?You can get out of my head anytime you?re ready!?  Inner Sakura replied.

?All in good time? After I?ve turned you brain into mush?!?

?AAAUGGGGHHH?!?  Sakura screamed.

?I?m sorry, did that hurt??  Kukuku??

Sakura panted and held her head.

?My, you are strong-willed, aren?t you?  I remember you kicked Ino-Sama out of you mind 20 years ago? A brilliant performance!  But, I?m not Ino-Sama??

?YAAAAHHH!?  Inner Sakura yelled.

?PEACE!?  Naruto Jr. yelled as he put up a Chakra barrier around Sakura?s psyche.

?Hello, what?s this??  Kabuto asked.

?Sweetie???

?You rest, Mom? I can handle this jerk??  Naruto Jr. said.

?So you can crawl around in people?s minds, too, Naruto-Kun??  What are you going to do?  Hit me with a Rasengan??  

?Hehe!  This is the world of people?s psyche?  And I?ve been winning battles in people?s heads since before you were born!?

?GGGAAAAAHHHH?!?  Naruto Jr. groaned as Kabuto hit him with a Chakra laden, mind blast.

?Naruto? Get out of here, Honey!?  Sakura yelled.

?Just stay close to me, Mom!?  Naruto Jr. said as he focused his Chakra and sent his own wave of mental energy toward Kabuto.

?GGRRRRAAAA!?  Kabuto yelled.

Outside, Deke?s body convulsed and squirmed in pain.  Blood trickled from his ears as he foamed at the mouth.

?What?s going on??  Yelled Shikamaru.

?It?s the host body?  He?s still alive!?  Ino said.

?What does that mean??  Asked Naruto.

?That means we still have a chance!  The Jutsu isn?t complete as long as the original host is alive? Fight him Sakura!?  Ino explained as she cheered Sakura on.

Inside, Sakura pleaded with Naruto Jr. 

?Naruto? Protect the baby? He?s after the baby?? 

?I know, Mom? I know?!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## blackfire94 (May 27, 2008)

Fight back naruto jr. yeah


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

*Chapter 195 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. - Part One*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 195 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. - Part One*


“Naruto… Protect the baby… He’s after the baby…”  Inner Sakura pleaded with Naruto Jr.

“I know Mom… I know…!”  He replied.

“You damned brat!”  Kabuto cursed.  “I’ll fry your brains along with your Mother’s!”

Kabuto sent a bolt of mental energy at Naruto Jr. and Sakura.

“Hang on!”  Naruto Jr. said to his Mom as he concentrated his Chakra and intensified the barrier around them.

“Unnn!”  Naruto Jr. grunted as he will-powered the barrier to hold.

Both Kabuto and Naruto Jr. panted and glared at each other.

“Mom…”  Naruto Jr. whispered to Sakura.  “I’m going to have to leave you for just a minute…  I won’t be long…”

Naruto Jr. focused his Chakra and sent an intense bolt of Chakra laden, mental energy toward Kabuto.

“No!  I’m not ready for another hit!”  Kabuto thought as he braced himself.

“GuhYYYAAAAAAA…!!!!”  Kabuto yelled in agony as it felt as if a layer of skin was being pulled off of him.

“Ino-Sensei!”  Naruto Jr. yelped as he stepped out of Sakura’s mind.

“Naruto…?”

Naruto Jr. quickly whispered into Ino’s ear.

“Son, what is it?  What’s happening?”

“No time to explain, Pop!  Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Naruto Jr. created three clones.  One clone went over to Deke and put his hands on his head.

The other clone put one hand on Sakura’s stomach and the other on the original’s head.

“Quick!  Drag that guy over here!”  Naruto Jr. instructed, then he put his hands back on Sakura’s head.

“I’m back!”  Naruto Jr. said to his Mom.

“That didn’t take long… Where did you go?”

“Later… How are you feeling, Mom?”

“My brain feels like it’s on fire… Ohh… That’s better…”

Naruto Jr. began bathing Sakura’s head in Chakra.

“I didn’t know you could do this…” 

Outside, Sakura began to calm down and breathe easier.

“She looks peaceful… Did High-Pockets do that?”  Naruto asked Ino.

“Shhh…!  Don’t ask questions right now…”  Ino replied.

“That brat of yours is actually healing the brain damage, Naruto-Sama…  I hate to admit this, but it appears that I underestimated his abilities…”  Kabuto said.

“Excuse me while I go all out and play Brain in a Blender!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 27, 2008)

*Chapter 196 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. -  Part Two*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 196 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. -  Part Two*


Neji and Shikamaru finished moving Deke and Naruto Jr’s. clone next to Sakura.  The clone with Deke put his free hand on the original’s head.

“What..?!  What’s going on?” Kabuto yelled.

“Hehe… You’re blind as a bat to the outside when you’re in this state, aren’t you?”  Naruto Jr. said.

“You can’t tell what’s going on around you unless someone talks too much and tells you out loud!”

“No! He guessed my weakness!”  Kabuto thought to himself.

“I’ll… I’LL KILL YOU ALL!”  Kabuto growled.

“No you won’t… The only one doing any brain frying around here today is me, Butt-Head …!”

Naruto Jr. then focused his Chakra, put his middle finger up to his eye, pulled down on the lower lid and said, “Bleh…!”

“Guh…Yeeeeeeeeeeeeee….!!!!”  Kabuto screeched in terror as he felt his psyche being pulled apart. 

Naruto Jr. concentrated and focused his Chakra and forced a wave of mental energy through his Mother’s mind and body.

“NOW!”  Yelled the original to the two clones as they concentrated their Chakra’s.

Ino, Shikamaru and Neji stood back as they heard Kabuto’s blood-curdling scream and watched as an intense Chakra began to flow back and forth between Naruto Jr. and his two clones.

“Was that Sakura…?  It sounded like a little girl!”  Shikamaru asked.

“No… That was Kabuto…”  Naruto replied.  “I’ve heard him scream before…”

Chakra flowed from the two clones into Naruto Jr.

“Ino-Sensei!”  Naruto Jr. yelled.

“Right here!”  Ino yelled back as she tossed open a blank scroll next to him.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Naruto Jr. yelled as he slapped both hands down onto the scroll and Chakra flowed from his arms.

Another blood curdling scream could be heard from Kabuto as the Chakra flowed and crackled for the longest time onto the scroll, then finally all was quiet.

Naruto Jr. sat down on the floor and breathed heavy, his face and clothes soaked with sweat. 

After what seemed an eternity, the silence was broken by a soft, but proud voice.

“My… Aren’t you… the little hero…?”

“Sakura!”  Naruto yelled.

“Honey… Please… Not so loud…!  I have a headache.”

“Honey… I thought…”  Naruto choked up and held his wife.

“Young man… I need to talk to you… about your language…”  Sakura grinned at her son.

“How’s the…”

“The baby’s fine, Mom… So are you… I’ll check on both of you later… You need to rest.”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Nonsense… I’m just a little weak… That’s all…”

“Hehe!  Pop’s right… You doctors make the worst patients!”

“Peace!”  Naruto Jr. said as he put his hand on his Mother’s head.  “…and sleep.” 

Sakura slowly relaxed into her husband’s arms, gently closed her eyes and drifted peacefully off to sleep.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

*Chapter 197 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. - Part Three*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Arbogast x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 197 - Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. -  Part Three*


?Is that it for Kabuto???  Shikamaru asked.

?For this one, anyway??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?A THOUSAND copies of him??  Naruto said as he held his wife.

?Don?t worry, Pop? He was lying??

?I got everything from him and the last count he had, there were only 29 copies.?  Naruto Jr. explained.

Everyone looked at Naruto Jr. in stunned silence.

?What???  Naruto Jr. asked.

?I think we need to have a formal debriefing??  Shikamaru said sarcastically.

?We need to get Sakura to the hospital first?!?  Ino replied.

?Take this guy with you, too??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Deke???  Ino replied.

?Yeah, I purged Kabuto from him and he should be fine, too.?

?What..What about Misumi??  Arbogast asked.

Naruto Jr. crawled over to the dead reporter and put his hand on his head.

?No? Ugh? His brain looks like it was beaten with a claw hammer? There?s nothing I can do??  Naruto Jr. said.  ?I?m sorry.?

?Shikamaru? We need to get word to Gaara as quick as we can about Obito??  Naruto said.

?High-Pockets? Can you purge Kabuto out of Obito?? 

?I don?t think I?ll have to, Pop? Obito could never feel MY GenJutsu?s, so I don?t see how this Kabuto guy could take him over??

?Keep something else in mind? Kabuto didn?t know everything that his clones were up to.  Weeks and months have gone by without contact with some of them?!?  Naruto Jr. explained.

?If that?s the case, the Kabuto clone may have taken over someone else??  Shikamaru said.

?Neji, can you see a Kabuto inside anyone?  Is that possible??  Naruto asked.

?A Kabuto?????  Asked Ino.

?There?s a new phrase for our vocabulary!  Replied Shikamaru.

?I saw him when he was active? If he?s trying to lay low or hide inside someone? Well, there?s no way to tell yet.?  Neji replied.

?Shikamaru, get all of this off and don?t take chances?  Put it on the bird yourself!?

Ino had medics load up Sakura and Deke onto stretchers.

?Son? I?m proud of you!  You did good today!  Real good!?  Naruto said.

?Thanks Pop!  Can we go eat?  I?m hungry and have a headache myself??

?Sure? I need to go to the hospital? Alright if Shikamaru takes you??

?I?ll take him, Naruto??  Neji said.

?Alright? Bring him to the hospital as soon as you?re finished.?  Naruto said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Brutalis9 (May 28, 2008)

So far Naruto the Hokage has done nothing, feels like he's still a little kid. Wheres his kids Obito, Naruto Jr have been like god's among humans. Just hope that if his kids are all this powerful, then Naruto should be the god of god's.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

*Chapter 198 - The Message Too Late*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 198 - The Message Too Late *


“Naruto… We got a message from Gaara…”  Shikamaru said as he walked into Sakura’s hospital room.

“Okay…”  Naruto said as he got up, kissed his sleeping wife on the forehead and walked out into the hall.

“How’s Sakura?”

“Sleeping soundly… What’s the message?”  Naruto asked.

“Alright… The Kabuto clone took over Takahiro and tried to stab Gaara with a Kunai during the reception… All of that in front of a large group of newspaper men covering the event…”  Shikamaru explained.

“On top of that, Takahiro yelled ‘In the name of the Seventh Hokage…!’ as he was lunging for Gaara…”

“Aw crap!”  Naruto groaned.

“Obito was able to grab him, and this is where it really gets interesting…”  Shikamaru continued.

“Evidently Obito’s Chakra was strong enough to disrupt Kabuto’s psyche and Takahiro was able to explain what had happened.”

“Takahiro had also abducted two girls and handed them off to another agent who was going to make a couple of those big exploding tags.”  

“They’re trying to find them now and stop them.”

“What about Takahiro?”  Naruto asked.

“Once Obito stopped him and Takahiro started talking, Kabuto tried to kill Takahiro from within… They sealed him to a scroll and are asking us if there’s a way to save him.”

“They’re advising you that you need to be careful because Kabuto has it in for you and your family.”

“Hehe…”  Naruto scoffed. “Tell us something we don’t already know…!” 

Naruto sighed.

“We’ve GOT to come up with a faster way to communicate between the villages!”

“Send a Flash Message that we probably have a way to save Takahiro and tell ‘em we’ll send a team just as soon as we can.”

Just then Ino, Naruto Jr. and Neji walked up to the room.

“Hey!  There he is!”  Naruto said.

“Oh, yeah!  All fed and ready to go again!”  Ino giggled.

“This kid better get a lot of A-Rank missions with his appetite!”  Neji said.

Naruto Jr. grinned as he picked his teeth with a tooth pick.

“Give the bill to Shikamaru…”  Replied Naruto.

Neji handed the bill to Shikamaru, who took a quick look at the bill.

“WHAT…?!  Great day in the morning!  How much Ramen did you eat…?!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> *So far Naruto the Hokage has done nothing, feels like he's still a little kid.* Wheres his kids Obito, Naruto Jr have been like god's among humans. Just hope that if his kids are all this powerful, then Naruto should be the god of god's.




Actually, he's done quite a bit... As we'll see.   ...and as you should see in the first Chapters... Making decisions and training the next generation.

Training his daughter, encouraging Hinata Hyuga and Hitomi, and dealing with Takahiro...

These are the things a mature leader does.

Basically, Naruto has a country to run... He can't go all over the place kicking bad-guy backside anymore.

Remember... Naruto is the one who wanted to become Hokage!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

*Chapter 199 - A deal with Ino*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura x Shikamaru x Ino x Neji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 199 - A deal with Ino* 


?Is Sakura still asleep??  Ino asked.

?Yeah??  Naruto replied.

?I?ll need some time yet before I?m ready to go in??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Well, I imagine it would tucker you out? Three Shadow Clones, a fight for life and sealing a bad guy to a scroll like that??  Naruto said to his son.

?She needs some rest anyway??  Ino added.

?I do need to go in, though?Make sure Mom and the baby are alright??  Naruto Jr. said.

?You need to check Deke out, too? Just to be safe.?  Ino said.

?I have another one for you, too??  Naruto said.  ?We have another Kabuto inside Takahiro over in the Sand??

?Ino, I know you?re just a few weeks pregnant, but would you be up to making the trip??  Naruto asked.

?Sure, so long as you don?t give me too many bumps along the way?!?  Ino replied.

?Good?  As far as I?m concerned, right now, YOU are High-Pockets Sensei??  Naruto said.

Naruto Jr. had a big smile on his face.

Now, if you?re sure you?re up to the trip, say so?  I can get Tenten to go, but I?d rather it be you.?

I?ll also have an elite team of rookie Ninja?s escort the two of you to the Sand??  Naruto grinned. 

?Oh??  And would I know this team of brave souls??  Ino asked with a giggle.

?Yeah? Their Sensei is a good friend of mine??  Naruto joked.

?I?ll go? It?ll be fine.  Choji and I were hoping to get some traveling in before I got too big to move around??  Ino replied.

?Alright? Just remember you?ll have impressionable minors with you??

?When will we leave??  Ino asked.

?Soon as we can make all the arrangements, it?ll be at your discretion.  They have Takahiro sealed to a scroll.?

?I hope they know they?ll have to release Takahiro from the scroll every 36 hours??  Ino said.

?I?ll make sure they do? Moegi??

?Yes, Naruto-Sensei???

Run over to the bird loft and tell Shikamaru to include Ino?s warning in the message he?s sending.?

?Yes, Sir!?  Moegi replied.

?And stop being so formal!?

?Yes, Sir!  Hokage, Sir!?  Moegi saluted as she ran off. 

?Grrraaa!  KIDS!?  Naruto growled.


*To be continued...*


----------



## blackfire94 (May 28, 2008)

Little naruto jr. is crazy strong.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Little naruto jr. is crazy strong.




Only between his ears...

I envision him weighing in at about 90 lbs. wringing wet.

More about him later though...  



By the way, is everybody out of school this week?  The forum seems to have a different "pace" about it...  

Or maybe it's just me... we're hitting close to 100 degrees here and it's not even June!  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 28, 2008)

*Chapter 200  -  Full Circle*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara  x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Gaara


*Chapter 200  -  Full Circle*


Both Hinata?s, Asuma, Obito and Hitomi were sitting out on the palace patio by the pool.

?I remember Takahiro chasing every girl in the Forest of Death during the Chuunin Exam??  Said Hitomi.

?Yeah? Especially when we called a truce for the first night to treat everyone to barbeque??  Obito said.

?Barbeque????  Where did you get the meet??  Asked Asuma.

?Well, Obito killed a giant snake that had swallowed some poor girl and cut the snake open long-ways to get her out??

?Eeww?!?  Exclaimed the two Hinata?s.

?So? Since the snake was already there and filleted??  Hitomi continued.

?EeeWW?!!!?  Exclaimed both Hinata?s

?It tasted just like chicken!?  Hitomi giggled.

?EEEWWWW?!!!?  Exclaimed both Hinata?s while holding their mouths.

?Alright? You?re red-lining the gross-out factor!?  Said Asuma.

?Actually, that girl tuned out to be a spy for the Sound.?  Obito said.

?She did?!?  Hitomi asked.  ?When did you...??

?When we sent my two clones to the river? That?s how the one got his shoulder broke.?

?I wondered how that happened? What did you do??  Asked Hinata Hyuga.

?Well, the two guys she was with got killed when my clone did that Earth Split Technique? and I tossed her into a tree and left her there.?  Obito replied.

?Seems you?ve tossed a lot of people into trees??  Asuma said.

?They may not be the last??  Obito sneered.  ?Remember, we all get to do the Chuunin Exam together in six months??

?Oooo? Do I hear a challenge??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?Good evening!?

?Gaara-Sensei!?  Hinata Uzumaki said as everyone started to stand.

?Please? Keep your seats? You are my guests here so let?s not be so formal, tonight??  Gaara said.

?We got word from Naruto that they will be sending someone to help Takahiro, and that they think they have a way to save him.?  Gaara said as he took a seat.

?They do??  Hinata Hyuga asked.  ?Did they say how??

?No? Only that they have an expert that they are sending.?  Gaara replied.

?Wow? Thank you for telling us, Gaara-Sama!?  Hitomi replied.

?Hitomi?? Right??  Gaara asked.  ?I?ve known everyone else here since they were toddlers??

?Yes? That?s right??  Hitomi replied.

?Well, the Sand owes all of you a debt of gratitude? If it wasn?t for your efforts we might all be at war right now with the other countries.?

?It?s not often one country will fight for another one??

?I guess it?s something our Dad taught us??  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?Yes, well, I wouldn?t be Kazekage if it weren?t for Naruto?  He?s the one who taught me to fight for others??  Gaara said.

Obito and Hinata Uzumaki looked at each other.

?Our Dad told us that it was the other way around??  Obito said.

?How?s that??  Gaara asked.

?Dad told us that he never would have become Hokage if it weren?t for you, Gaara-Sensei??  Obito said.

?Yeah, up until after you fought some guy with an exploding bird and nearly got killed, Dad said he fought for those who were important to him??  Hinata Uzumaki explained.

?He told us that it was you who taught him, that if he was to ever become Hokage? Then he would have to fight for everyone? For people he didn?t know and not *just* for those who were important to him??

Gaara stared at Hinata Uzumaki for a moment.

Matsuri walked up to Gaara and put her hand on his shoulder.

?Wow? Inspiration comes full circle sometimes, doesn?t it??? She grinned.

?It certainly does??  Gaara said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 29, 2008)

*Chapter 201 - Sakura?s Lecture*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Sakura 


*Chapter 201 - Sakura’s Lecture*


“So all of this is Kabuto’s doing…?”  Sakura asked.

“Yeah, everything from the attack at the river and in the Grass to the newspaper guys writing the crap they’re writing…”  Naruto replied.

“It’s one big campaign to discredit and embarrass me…  That’s all…!”

“Hard to believe he can divide himself up and take over other people like that.”  Sakura said.

“He’s after us… Or rather he’s after me and plans to hurt of kill anyone close to me to get to me…”  Naruto said.

“It’s not your fault… He’s a twisted evil man hell-bent on taking over the world… or at least trashing it if he can’t have it.”  Sakura reasoned.

“See what can happen if you grow up without a Mommy?”  Naruto smirked.

Sakura chuckled.

“God, it’s good to hear you laugh…!”  Naruto said as he reached for his wife’s hand.

“It was that close, was it?”  Sakura asked.

“If High-Pockets hadn’t gone inside you…  You sure you don’t remember anything?”

“No… It’s like I woke up from a great night’s sleep.”

“He said he’d ‘sealed’ your experience into a ‘compartment’ and that he could unseal it if you ever wanted… I don’t know why you’d want to, though.”  Naruto explained.

“Yeah… I can do without the nightmares.”  Sakura said.

“So where is my little hero?”

“He’s down the hall with Ino checking Deke… Hopefully we can get some more information from his mind.”

“Honey, I have to send High-Pockets and Ino to the Sand… One of Kabuto’s clones has taken over Takahiro… I’m sending Choji’s team and both of Obito’s clones with them.”

“How long can his clones go…?”  Sakura asked.  “They almost seem to be self-sustaining…”

“Beats me… Maybe they’ll find out on the way.”  Naruto replied.

“Anyway… Honey, what would you say if I resigned as Hokage and…”

“WHAT?!”  Sakura yelped.

“I’m just saying if my being Hokage is putting the village in danger and since High-Pockets needs to start training…”

“I can’t believe I’m hearing this!  To be Hokage is all you’ve ever wanted…!”  Sakura interrupted.

“I’ve got something more important to me, now… A wife I love very much, 3 fine kids and another one the way...”  Naruto replied.

“And you think you’ll be able to protect us better if you resign…?!”

“We’ve had our moments, but I believe this is truly the most foolish thing I’ve ever heard come out of your mouth…!”  Sakura lectured. 

“I’m just making you the offer, Honey…”  Naruto tried to explain.

“Don’t ‘Honey’ me!  We wouldn’t have the peace and prosperity among all five nations if it weren’t for you…”

“Even Kakashi said you inspired him to be a better Hokage!”

“And…and if it weren’t for you, everyone born into the Branch Family of the Hyuga Clan would still have a green swastika burned into their forehead, and Shinobi everywhere would still be considered as nothing but tools!”

Naruto stared at his wife.

“Never give up!  Never go back on your word!  That’s your Shinobi way…!  Remember…?!”

“You changed our world…”  Sakura said wiping away tears.

“When we were first teamed up I thought you were crazy…  You proved me wrong and showed me what real love and devotion to another person is…”  

“And… and I love you too much to listen to a bunch of stupid talk from you!”

“You realize what you’re saying, don’t you?  It means more security and we’ll take a lot of heat from these newspaper guys…”  Naruto said.

“We’ll start our own newspaper, then!  Even if I have to write and print it myself!”  Sakura replied.  “We’ll find a way…”

“Hehe… Always knew there was a reason I loved you…!”  Naruto said.

He sat down on the edge of Sakura’s bed and they kissed, embraced and held each other for a few minutes.

“I can’t leave you two alone for a minute, can I?”  Ino said as she stood in the door.

“Hehe… Can’t a husband and his wife get any privacy in this hospital?”  Naruto asked.

“Honey…”  Sakura giggled.  “Would you get me some ice cream? …With diced strawberries?”

“Yeah, sure…”  Naruto grinned.

“Ooo!  That sounds good!  Get me one, too?”  Ino replied.

“Ah, feeding for four!


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 29, 2008)

*Chapter 202  -  Team 10 departs for the Sand*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Sakura x Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 202  -  Team 10 departs for the Sand*


The next day at the Konoha Hospital.

“Have a nice trip and mind your manners with Ino…”  Sakura said.

“I will Mom!  When will you get to go home?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

“It should be later today…  Don’t worry, I feel fine.”  Sakura replied.

“How about you?  Will you be able to handle another Kabuto?”

“Yeah… One thing I found out from Deke-Sama… Everytime Kabuto does one of these ‘splits’ he gets weaker.”

“He does?”  Asked Sakura.

“Yeah, that’s why he doesn’t do it all that often… And why he’s only got 29 copies of himself… Or 28 or 27 as the case may be…”  Naruto Jr. explained.

“Well… Don’t underestimate him… He’ll hurt you.”  Sakura said with concern.

“You know… The main reason he held off doing one was so he could get at you… Just lying in wait until you and Pop had a baby…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Yeah… There’s a lot of evil people in the world, Naruto… Your Dad is concerned about you crawling around in their heads at your age… So am I…”  Sakura said.

“That’s why I put everything I learn into a ‘compartment’…  Don’t worry Mom!  I’ll be fine!”

“It’s time we got going, Sakura…”  Ino said.

“Alright… Give your Mom a hug and a kiss, Hero?”

“Awww, Mom… Do I have to…?”

“YES…!”  Sakura and Ino shouted together.

“As long as none of the guys can see…”  Naruto Jr. said as he climbed onto Sakura’s bed and hugged her.

“I love you… Be safe!”  Sakura said as she kissed her youngest son on his cheek.

“Love you, too, Mom… We’ll see you later!”

“Have fun!”

*****

Ino and Naruto Jr. walked out of the hospital where Choji and his Team were waiting with the two Obito clones.

“Hello, Honey-Bunny… How far do you feel like traveling today?”

“As far as we can get…”  Ino said as she embraced her husband and kissed him.

“Hey you guys… There are minors here…!”  Ayame said.

“Ah, Honey… You remember Ayame… Borger and Pampa…”  Choji said.

“Oh, sure…”

“And these are Obito’s two clones…”

“Hi!  How are you?”  Ino asked.

“Well, uh… We’re clones…”  The first Obito clone said.

“Hopefully smarter than the original!”  Said Naruto Jr. with a cackle.

“At least I’m smart enough to zip my fly!  X.Y.Z.!”

“Aw crap!”  Naruto Jr. said as he turned around and zipped his pants.

Ayame giggled as she looked at Borger.

“What?  Aw crap!”  Borger said as he turned around and zipped his pants.

They headed out of the village and Ayame walked up alongside of one of the Obito clones.

“Can I walk with you?”  She asked hoping to flirt.

“I guess it’s a free country… I’m uh, seeing someone, you know…”  The clone replied.

“Oh, really…?!”  Asked Ino with a giggle.  

“The lucky girl!  Who is she, Obito?”

Both clones broke out into a sweat.

“Uh… We’re clones and we’re not at liberty to say…”

Choji glared at the clones.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 29, 2008)

Harvey Korman has died.

Famous comedian on the Carol Burnett Show and 'Straight Man' for Tim Conway's antics...  

(Tim Conway could crack Harvey Korman up and make him forget his lines every show!)

He was 81.

His best remembered skit was the "Gone With The Wind" bit on the Carol Burnett Show...  You can catch it on YouTube.

~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 30, 2008)

*Chapter 203 -  Emergency Meeting*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari


*Chapter 203 -  Emergency Meeting *


?So what do we do now??  Temari asked Naruto and Shikamaru.

?Well, for your ears only:  I made an offer to Sakura to resign? But, God bless her!  She turned me down and gave me a good talking to?!?  Naruto said.

?I?d expect nothing less!? Chuckled Temari.

?Yeah, don?t resign? I like my job just the way it is??  Replied Shikamaru.

?Yeah, right!  What other job can you be a bum and get paid for it??  Temari grinned as she teased her husband.

?Hey, hey? Be nice??  Shikamaru said.

?Anyway, it stands to reason that Kabuto has agents and copies of himself all over the continent?  His main goal seems to be to cause trouble for the Leaf by attacking me, my family and my friends.?  Naruto explained.

?Naruto said there were only 29 or less copies of Kabuto? Not the thousands he claimed to have.?  Shikamaru said.

?Hehe? 29 is 29 too many?!?  Naruto sneered.

?I figure he?s got one in each of the bird lofts of every country? I sent a special coded message to Gaara and one to Dixon in the Grass.  They?ll be the only ones to decode it.?

?What will we do then??  Asked Shikamaru.

?Capture them and then hold them until we can get High-Pockets to separate Kabuto from the host bodies.?  Naruto replied.

?Deke had been under Kabuto?s spell for five years!  He was just waiting for Sakura and me to have another child?  He started to make his move when we found out Sakura was pregnant two month ago!?

?Twisted bastard?!?  Shikamaru cursed. 

?You think Naruto?s up to all that??  Temari asked.

?As much as I don?t like him getting involved with Ninja missions at his age, I don?t think we have much choice??  Naruto said.

?Temari? I need you to take some of the load off of Ino and Sakura so they can see to Naruto?s training? I?ll get you some help.?

?This next Academy class? I figure to put four kids on a team instead of three? Free up a couple of more trainers??

?I plan to mix things up a little more with the existing teams?  And bring as many of the Hyuga?s into the search as I can??

?One thing in our favor? High-Pockets said Kabuto gets weaker everytime he splits into a new host??

?What does he mean by ?weaker????  Asked Shikamaru.

?Sounds to me like Kabuto is weaker only to Naruto?  The rest of us are easy pickings!?

?Well, hopefully that?s where the Hyuga?s will come in? I hope they?ll be able to detect Kabuto if he?s hiding inside of someone?!?  Naruto explained.

?Maybe your Shadow Possession can hold him, too.?


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 30, 2008)

Decisions, decisions...

I'm at a point where I can close this out in about 8 or 9 more chapters with a "Happy Ever After"...

OR...  I can go another 20 or so and use it as a springboard into Volume No. 2...


Imput?  Suggestions?


~  FLJ


----------



## xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx (May 31, 2008)

I think you should go for another 20 or so..
You're quite good. You should keep it up.


----------



## Brutalis9 (May 31, 2008)

Keep it going forever.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 31, 2008)

xxx_sophie_surenei_xxx said:


> I think you should go for another 20 or so..
> You're quite good. You should keep it up.





> Keep it going forever.




I plan to keep going...

I'm chomping at the bit to go to the next volume and have too many ideas at once for it.

I need to finish up this one first and keep the quality up.  I don't want to 'just rush through it' to finish it up.  ~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 31, 2008)

*Chapter 204  -  Team 10 Talks Shop*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Sakura x Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 204  -  Team 10 Talks Shop*


?So, Nautro? You see what I mean about how you focus your Chakra while inside a person?s mind?? Naruto Jr. replied.

?Yeah, Ino-Sensei?  I could make it flow up and down my arms and use it to protect Mom?s mind while I was in there??

 ??And you stepped outside and created three Shadow Clones to link yourself between three people??  Ino added.

?And I also swiped all the information that Deke had in his mind while I was smackin? Kabuto back and forth between me and my clones?? 

?What surprises me is how you were able to beat him so easily??  Ino said.

?Well, he had split himself so many times that he was a lot weaker than I was...  I think his mind was unstable to begin with and he?s been experimenting on himself with a lot of dope.?  Naruto Jr. explained. 

?You ?mind and brain? people are talking too much ?shop?? It gives me a headache!?  Choji said.

?Aww? You just need some lovin? from your cute, little wife!?  Ino giggled as she tossed her pack to one of the Obito clones and jumped onto Choji?s back.

?Hey!?  Choji said with a chuckle.

?What?s the matter?  Am I getting too heavy??  She asked as she gave him a smooch on his cheek.

?You too heavy?!  Never!?  Choji replied.  ?I just don?t see how you can be comfortable on top of my pack like that??

?I?ll let you take it off??  Ino cooed.

?Get down a sec, Honey-Bunny!?

?Hunny-Bunny??!?  Everyone thought to themselves.

?Here, Boy!  Take care of that?!?  Choji said as he tossed his pack to the other Obito clone.

?Yes, Sir... Sensei!?  The clone replied.

?What am I??  A pack mule?? He thought to himself.

?Alright, climb on!?  Choji said to his wife.

Ino giggled as she jumped onto his back, threw her arms around his neck and stole a kiss.

?Still got the best legs in town?!?  Choji grinned as he gave her thigh a little squeeze.

?Eeek!?  Ino squealed as she gave his head a playful slap with her hand, then stole another kiss.

?Guys, guys? Get a room!?  Ayame said.

?We plan to??  Ino giggled again as she leaned her head forward across his shoulder and pressed her face against his.

Uh, if we could get back to the mission? If this Kabuto guy is that unstable, then that probably makes him more dangerous than anything??  Borger said. 

?What?s with these exploding tags I?ve heard about??  Pampa asked.

?They? Are huge!?  The first Obito clone answered.

?Yeah, big enough of an explosion to leave Konoha a smoking crater??  The other clone added.

Ayame gulped.

?Wh..Why would he do that???  She asked.

?He?s got it in for my Dad and our village? It?s not destroying our village as much as it?s causing as much pain as he can??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Dead people don?t hurt?  People who are alive and have lost someone they care about do?  That?s what Kabuto is about.?

?Yeah, and these tags take a human sacrifice to create? Or so he told me.?  The first clone said.

?Dude!  You fought him?!?  Borger asked.

?Yeah? One of him? For all of 5 seconds?? The clone replied.

?Hey, Bro? I fought him, too!  And I kicked his??

?Naruto?!  Please??  Ino chuckled.

?Sorry??


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 31, 2008)

*Chapter 205  -  Round-Up Time and A Threat*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x Gaara


*Chapter 205  -  Round-Up Time and A Threat*


?I got this private message from Naruto??  Gaara said.

?Awp!  Yeah, this makes sense??  Kakashi replied.

?Well, I?ll put Team 3 on it and we?ll see if Hinata Hyuga can?t find the guy with her Byakugan??

?Fine? And I?ll check with our people for any missing persons.?  Gaara said.

?Yeah? The exploding tags this guy is trying to create is the real threat right now??

*****

An hour later, Gaara met with Kakashi and Team 3.

?These are all the bird and message handlers we have in the village and I have them under guard??  Gaara said.

?What about it H??  Can you see him??  Kakashi asked.

Hinata Hyuga activated her Byakugan and scanned the room.

?I have something?The girl? Third on the left?!?

?A girl??  Kakashi said.

?Hey!  What gives??  The girl yelled.

?Shadow Possession successful??  Asuma said.

?Anyone else??  Kakashi asked Hinata Hyuga.

No? The room?s clean? It?s showing up and an abnormality in a person?s Chakra in the brain and at the base of the neck??  She relplied.

?That?s good??  Kakashi replied.

?What are you doing to me??  The girl demanded to know.

?Hello, Kabuto??  Kakashi said.

?Kabuto??  Who?s that?  I don?t know anyone named that!?

?Seal her?!?  Kakashi said.

Hinata Uzumaki opened a scroll.

?Kukukuku? You?re Naruto?s daughter aren?t you???  The girl asked.

?Agh?!? She groaned as Asuma tightened his grip, concerned for Hinata?s safety.

?Let?s do this O.J.!?  Asuma said.

?Your day is coming, girlie?!   Your day is coming??  The girl said.

?Shut up!?  Hinata Uzumaki said.  ?SEALING JUTSU!?

The girl screamed as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?Taking over women, too?!?  Hinata Uzumaki asked Kakashi with an angry tone.

?This is a very bad person, O.J?  Orochimaru took over a girl once, too?  We couldn?t save her? But hopefully we can save this one??  Kakashi said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## blackfire94 (May 31, 2008)

You should a part when naruto fights. All his children have kick butt but not him.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

i hope gaara doesn't get hurt!! DON'T GET HURT GAARA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa x Obito Clones x Team Udon


*Chapter 206  -  We?ll Leave the Light On For You*


?Well, here we are?  We?ll check in here and stay the night.?  Choji said.

?Wait a minute!?  Said Ayame.  ?What about me, Sensei?  If you and Ino-Sama take a room there won?t be any adult supervision??

?You get a room all to yourself!?  Ino replied.

?But??

?What?s the matter?  If you?re scared to sleep by yourself, I?m sure we can scrounge up a Teddy Bear??  Choji asked.  

?Don?t worry, I?ll stay with you!?  Naruto Jr. said with a big grin.

?YOU I trust the least?!?  Ayame replied.

?Everyone go ahead and sleep all you want??  Said the first Obito clone.

?We?ll stand the entire watch.?  Said the second clone.

?You need sleep, too??  Choji said.

?Only a couple of hours? The two of us will trade off at 2 AM??

?Suit yourself!?  Choji said as he signed in.

?Ayame, you take Room 3, the guys take room 5??

?And Honey-Bunny? We get Suite 2 across the way?!?

?Ahhh!?  Ino squealed as Choji sweeped her up in his arms.

?Oh, uh, Boy? Grab our bags will you??  Choji said to the first Obito clone with a devious grin.

?Don?t mind him, Obito??  Ino giggled.  ?He?s just messing with you??

?Not a problem, Ino-Sama? I?ll be happy to carry your bags??  The clone replied.

*****

?Udon-Sensei? I found the missing bird handler!?  Hizashi said.  ?He?s dead? Three streets down, 2nd floor, Apartment 207??

?Let?s hurry? And watch out for traps? Especially tags!?  Udon said.  ?Emi! You stay back!?

?Yes, Sensei?? She replied.

Team Udon carefully entered the apartment as Hizashi scanned the area with his Byakugan for traps.

?It?s clean??  He said.

?No signs of a struggle, and no sign of any injury??  Daichi said as he checked the body of the Grass Ninja.

?He must have switched body?s?  We?re too late.?  Udon said.

?Kukukuku??

Suddenly on the other side of the village, there was an explosion.

?Crap!?  Yelled Udon.  ?Let?s get over there!?

Leaping rooftop to rooftop, Team Udon quickly made it to the other side of the village.

?We gotta help the victims as well as look for the bad guy!?  Yelled Udon. ?You see anything Hizashi?? 

?No, nothing?!?  He replied.  ?WAIT? TAG!?

A second explosion rocked the area.

Emi screamed.


*To be continued?*


FLJ?s Notes:  I see Team Udon here being made up of an older team, 16 and 17-year olds as opposed to our heroes who are 13 and 14.  Hizashi Hyuga *could be* a son of Hanabi, the original Hinata Hyuga?s little sister.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

*Chapter 207  -  An International Incident*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Team Udon


*Chapter 207  -  An International Incident*


A second explosion rips through the Grass Village causing three apartment buildings to collapse.

“Sensei…!”  Yelled Emi as she waved her hand in the dust and debris.

“Emi…!”  Daichi yelled back. 

“Everyone stay where you are… Give the dust time to settle!”  Yelled Hizashi.

“Agh… I need some help here, guys…”  Emi said.

“Hizashi… What do you see?”  Daichi yelled.

“I can’t see anything right now… All this dust in my eyes…”  Hizashi yelled back.

“Splash some water in them when you get the chance…”  Emi said.

Team Udon could hear people trapped under the debris, screaming and yelling for help.

Just as the dust was starting to settle, there was another rumble as the rest of a partially collapsed building fell apart, and they could hear more people screaming.

“Emi… How bad are you hurt?”

“Sensei!  I don’t think I’m hurt bad… Just stuck…”  She replied.

“Why didn’t you stay back where it was safe?”  Udon asked.

“I thought I was…  AHHH!”

“Sorry… I’ll try and get this chunk of concrete off of your leg.”

“Here, Sensei… Let me help…”  Daichi said as he felt around in the dust.

“HEY!  Watch where you’re reaching!”  Emi said.

“I beg your pardon!”  Daichi replied.

“I swear!  Any excuse to cop a feel…” 

“We got dozens of people trapped!”  Hizashi yelled from a new location.

“Where did you go?”  Udon replied.

“I had to jump up on top of a building out of the area so I could see, Sensei… The dust and dirt hurt my eyes if I’m standing in it…”

“Be careful… Emi’s leg is broken in three places… There’s a board right behind you that you can use for a splint.”  Hizashi instructed.

“Okay… We’ll take care of her… You see what you can do to help the other rescue teams…”  Udon replied.

Hizashi used his water bottle to wash his eyes out again and then leapt to another building where some of the Grass Ninja were setting up a command post.

“Macomb,  It’ll be dark soon.  We’re gonna need to set up some lights!”

“Yes, Sir!  I’ll get right on it!”

“Sir!  I’m Hizashi Hyuga from the Leaf!  There are dozens trapped under the debris, I can see them with my eye Technique and I can lead your men right to them!”

“Yeah, I’ll bet you can…  You’re under arrest!  Effingham… Take this guy away and watch out for the three others that are with him!”

“Yes, Sir!”

“Wait a minute!”  Protested Hizashi, “We're here on official assignment and we’re here to help!”

“In a pig’s eye!”  The Grass Ninja growled.  

“Effingham!  If this guy or his friends give you any trouble at all, kill ‘em!” 

“Yes, Sir!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

DAMN!! im sorry for not comeing for a while.. ok.. wow and wow and woow and uh.. oh yea.. WOW. lots of things going on here... fighting and some relationships.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

*Chapter 208  -  Rescue in the Grass*

*Naruto : The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Team Udon


*Chapter 208  -  Rescue in the Grass*


“Wait just a minute!  We’re under orders from the Hokage at the request of Lord Dixon himself!”  Hizashi continued to protest.

The Grass Ninja turned and stormed toward Hizashi with a Kunai in hand.

“One more word outta you and I’ll chop off your head right here and now!”  He said through gritted teeth.

Out of reflex, Hizashi took a posture to use his Kaiten.  

This set the Grass Ninja off and he attacked by throwing his Kunai.

Hizashi spun and deflected the Kunai.

“We’re wasting time while people are trapped!”  Hizashi tried to reason with the Ninja.

“The only way you’ll get near any of them is over my dead body!”  He said as he pulled another Kunai and started to lunge toward Hizashi.

“Stand down, Captain!”

“Lord Dixon…!  Sir, you shouldn’t be here… It’s too dangerous… Especially with this guy here!”

“Captain Freeport… That will be enough.”  Replied Dixon.

“You’re sure, Sir?”  Freeport said as he glared at Hizashi.

“Yes, this man and his team are here at my request…  Let him do his job.”

“Yes, Sir!”  Freeport said as he saluted and walked away.

“My apologies, Hizashi… Where is the rest of your team?”

“Helping one of my teammates, Sir… She’s injured and they’re working on her now.”

“My instructions were to use my Byakugan to assist in the rescue operations with you… This man had other ideas.”  Hizashi explained.

“Captain Freeport is one of my most loyal officers… I wish I had a dozen more just like him.”  Dixon replied.

“If you ever earn his trust, you’ll find there's no man better to have along side you in battle…”

“Yes, Sir…” Hizashi said.

“Now…  You said something about assisting with the rescue…”

“Yes, Sir… I can use my eye technique to pinpoint and guide you to anyone left alive.”

“Then let’s stop wasting time.  Effingham…!”

“Yes, Sir!”

*****

“Alright, Emi… That should do it…”  Udon said as he finished strapping a splint onto her leg.

“Ow!  Thanks, Sensei…”  Emi replied.

“Daichi… Find Hizashi and help him however you can… I’ll get Emi to the hospital.”  Udon instructed.

“Wait, Sensei… I can still do my job…”  Emi said.

“Yeah, until the painkiller wears off…”  Daichi said.

“You’re going to the hospital right now!  Maybe this’ll teach you to stay back when there’s trouble.”  Udon said.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 2, 2008)

ouch burn udon.......gosh...WOW this is soo awesome...sorry i missed a weekend then soo much happened in the story i kept putting it off...but i finished reading the rest today...so yep...very nice


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Team Udon


*Chapter 209  -  Next Morning 7:52 AM*


?Glad to see you slept well after a breaking your leg like that, Emi??  Udon said.

?I?ve already been using Healing Jutsu on it, so I should be fine in a couple of days.?  She replied.

?So how many were you able to save??

?We pulled 67 of the debris and found 26 dead? More could die from their injuries??  Daichi replied. 

?So why did we blunder into that second explosion?  I thought with Hizashi?s Byakugan??

?The tag materialized out of nowhere? Some kind of Transportation Jutsu??  Udon said.

Just then, there was a knock at the door.

?Come in??  Emi said.

?Lord Dixon??  Udon said.

?Please everyone keep your seats??  Dixon said.  ?Did you see this morning?s newspaper??

?No, Sir? We haven?t.?  Udon replied.

?Well, the newspaper guys are playing this thing up and the people here are buying it?  I?m going to have to take you all into Protective Custody??

?Some of the people blame you, saying that you?re the ones who attacked the Glass Village? And some are demanding your immediate public executions?!?  Dixon continued.

?That?s crazy!  You asked us here, and we brought Hizashi specifically to get to the bottom of this!?  Daichi said.

?This is all because of Naruto? Isn?t it??  Udon asked.

?Yeah? I?m afraid so??  Dixon replied.

?I don?t get it??  Emi said.

?Part of this guy?s revenge on Naruto??  Udon explained.  

?Take control of the newspapers, slander a man left and right, and make stuff up? The people believe it.  ?Just like now.?

Suddenly there was a crash down the hall.

Udon, Daichi and Dixon each pulled their Kunai?s.

?Lord Dixon!?  A man yelled as he came up the hospital hallway.

?What is it?  What happened??  Dixon demanded.

?It was a rock, Sir? Someone threw it through a window??

?That?s not all, Sir!  There?s a mob outside with signs and banners??

?Call in some extra guards and assign a couple more to this room!?  Dixon ordered.

Dixon turned to Udon.

?You see how it is??  He sighed.  ?Have your people stay away from the windows??

?Yes, Sir??  Udon replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 2, 2008)

It's just getting better and better..
Pretty good job, Keep up the good work.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

*Chapter 210  -  Working Vacation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa x Obito Clones


*Chapter 210  -  Working Vacation*


?Alright, guys? We?ll pull out just as soon as Ino and Naruto are ready.?  Choji said.

?Hey, Honey?!?  Ino yelled to her husband as she jogged down the stairs.

?Hey, Honey-Bunny??  He yelled back and they wrapped their arms around each other and kissed.

?Mmm? You smell good!  Just washed your hair??  Choji grinned as he and Ino looked each other in the eyes.

?Well, I had to after that midnight swim we took??  She cooed as she kissed him again.

?I thought we needed to get to the Sand??  Pampa said impatiently.

?Well, it?s a working vacation??  Choji replied as he took another whiff of his wife?s hair.

Naruto Jr. came walking down the hallway with one of his brother?s clones.

?He?s still half asleep??  The clone said.

?What?s for breakfast?? Naruto Jr. yawned.

?You missed breakfast, sleepyhead!?  The other clone replied.

?I did???

?We?ll stop just down the road? I need to eat, too!?  Ino giggled as she teased a few locks of Choji?s hair.

They stopped at a Caf? and ordered a meal.

?At least we get to eat high on the hog this time around??  Borger said.

?Yeah? Not bad for a bunch of rookies on a C-Rank mission??  Ayame said.

?Actually, this one is a B-Rank??  Choji said quietly as he and Ino playfully fed each other.

?And the last one was upgraded to an A-Rank? So you guys should make out like bandits on payday?!?  He added.

?Really??  Asked Ayame.

?Sensei??  Pampa said as he motioned out the window.

?A bird puppet? Obito, go get it and bring it in??  Choji said.

?Yes, Sensei??  The clone replied.

The clone retrieved the puppet and handed Choji the scroll.  Choji kissed his wife then turned and opened the scroll.

?Good news or bad, Sensei???  Ayame asked.

?It?s not good?  The Grass Village was attacked again last night and Udon?s Team was right in the middle of it??

?Are they alright??  Ino asked concerned.

?Emi broke her leg, but they?re all okay? 26 Grass people are dead and an entire row of 3-story apartments was destroyed??  Choji continued.

?Team Udon has been placed into Protective Custody and that the newspaper reporters and stirring up a mob against the Leaf?!?

?What??!?  ?What?s going on??!?

?Naruto says to proceed with caution...?  Choji finished reading.

?And so we will?!?  Choji said as he pulled out a scroll and started to write.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 2, 2008)

Men your good getting good your story's are gettin better ya know


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Men your good getting good your story's are gettin better ya know




Many thanks!

Yeah, buddy!  Gotta get that "Political Intrigue" stuff goin'...

It IS an election year after all!


Seriously, though... Mr. K. did design some politics and economic infrastructure issues into Naruto...

Takes time to set the stuff up, though...

I'm sure a lot of great material has wound up on the floor of his studio just because the publisher didn't have room for it!

Maybe in 15 or 20 years, he can do a book and give us the lowdown on everything he wanted to do, but couldn't...

~  FLJ

PS:  Here's that YouTube Vid of the guy sitting on a bucket with a car's airbag inside and his buddy sets it off...

here

Great entertainment...!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Chapter 211  -  Mixing Things Up*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Rolla 


*Chapter 211  -  Mixing Things Up*


?You wanted to see me, Lord Hokage??

?Shelby?!  Come on in? Sit down!?  Naruto said.

?How are things at the flower shop??  He asked.

?Oh, uh? Just fine Lord Hokage??  Shelby replied.

?That?s good? The reason I asked you to come in is that I?m putting together a experimental four-man team?? 

?You and three others have the best grades, and we can graduate you a couple of months early to handle some local D-Rank missions and free up some more seasoned Shinobi for the tougher missions.?

?You?ll still have to report back to the Academy for exams and official graduation? But we?ll keep you in the loop with your classes.?

?Are you interested??

?You?re giving me a choice, Lord Hokage???  Shelby asked with a puzzled look.

?Yes? You will get a choice every now and then, Shelby??  Naruto grinned.  

?Even though I?m the Hokage? If you got something to say, you go ahead and speak your mind? It?s how I run things? And call me Naruto-Sensei??

?Yes, Lord Hoka? Na?Naruto-Sensei? I?d like to be part of this team??  

?Good girl!?

?Report to the practice area this afternoon, with your Ninja gear!?

?Yes, Sensei!?

?Oh, and skip lunch? You?ll throw up?!?

*****

?Afternoon guys!?

?Sensei? You?re late!?

?My apologies Choji??  Naruto replied.

?Sensei? You?re our instructor???  Shelby asked.

?For this exercise, yes.  This is a little experiment of mine? If it works, I?ll be making some other changes to the other teams.?

?This isn?t just a post graduation evaluation? You?re also my guinea pigs!?

?Now, if you will all introduce yourselves??

?I?m Shelby Kamizuki? My Dad was a part of the Hokage?s staff under the Third and the Fifth??

?My name?s Rolla Umino and I?m in the dummy class??

?Now, Rolla? Let?s not call it that? Some guys just need extra schooling.  That?s all??

?Yes, Sensei??  Rolla mumbled.

?My name?s Tami Nara??  She giggled as she looked at Choji Jr.

?I see you have your Mom?s fan with you? Can you handle that thing??  Naruto asked.

?You?ll find out soon enough, Sensei!?  Tami replied with a challenging grin.

?OoooOOOOoooo!!!?  The group replied.

?Choji??  Naruto said.

?I?m Choji Akimichi Jr? Sorry Sensei? But I ate lunch? Because I?m not gonna throw up good food for nobody!?

?Hehe? Suit yourself, but don?t come crying to me when you toss your cookies!?

?And all those potato chips!?  Rolla replied.

?Alright? I?m sure you?ve all heard of the Bell Test? You will have 90 minutes to take a bell from me? Anyone who fails gets tied up to one of those posts and has to watch while I eat an early dinner.?

?Come at me with the intent to kill or you won?t stand a chance!?  Naruto said.

?Hehe? That could be dangerous, old man!?  Rolla replied.

?Hehe? You?re just a punk aren?t you?  The bigger they talk the harder they fall!?  Naruto replied.

?ERRRRAAHHH?!!!!?  Rolla charged Naruto with a Kunai and suddenly found himself in a cloud of smoke with his arm twisted behind his back and his own Kunai leveled at his neck.

?I didn?t say to start yet??  Naruto said.

?Whoa! He caught Rolla with a Shadow Clone?!?  Shelby thought to herself.

?He made the clone so fast!?  Tami thought after tripping backward over her fan. ?Do we stand a chance against him??

She was about to pick herself up when Choji held his hand down to her.

?Huh?  Oh!  Th?Thank you Choji!?  She grinned as she took his hand and he pulled her up.

?Gotta watch out for my teammates!?  Choji smiled.

?Okay, guys??  Naruto said. 

?If you?re all though playing and flirting with each other? GO!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 3, 2008)

Final we see so action from naruto. Thank you


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Chapter 212 - The Bell Test*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Rolla 


*Chapter 212 - The Bell Test*


?Okay, guys?? Naruto said. 

?If you?re all though playing and flirting with each other? GO!?

The four Genin scattered.

Naruto looked around.

?Yep!  They?re hiding well? Good.  Now, there?s always one??

?Fight me!  Just you and me Sensei?!?  Tami Yelled.

?Yep!  There she is, right on time!?  He thought.

?You?re gonna need more than a big fan and hot air to beat me!?  Naruto yelled.

?Shelby!?  Choji Jr. whispered.  ?Come here!?

?What is it??  She asked.

?We don?t have much time? We gotta find Rolla while Tami is keeping Naruto occupied?!?

Tami popped her fan open and waved it with all her might.  The wind started to slash away at the Practice Area and Naruto disappeared.  

?Where?d he go??!?  Tami yelled.

?You need to think before you use a Jutsu, or it will get used against you!?  Naruto said with a muffled voice.  

?Where are you??!?  Tami growled while she looked around.

?You kicked up so much dirt and dust you lost sight of me, giving me the advantage!?

?Earth-Type Jutsu!?  Naruto yelled from under the ground as he grabbed Tami by her ankles.

?Uwaaahhh!?

?When you loose sight of your enemy, don?t just stand around!  You only make the perfect target of yourself!?  Naruto lectured.

?Look, I already talked to Tami? The only way we?re gonna pass this is by working together??  Choji explained.  

?There?s only three bells, so one of us will have to take the hit??

?Which one of us??  Shelby asked.

?I will!?  Said Choji.  ?Right now we?re being measured on our performance and teamwork is more important than getting the bells!?

?If any of you have any good tricks up your sleeves, now would be a good time to use them!?  He added.

?Hey!  Get me outta here!?  Tami said with only her head above the ground.

?Dig, girl, dig!?  Naruto said as he walked away.

?Okay? So what?ll we do... Rush him??  Rolla asked.

?Yeah!  You and Shelby both? I?ll go get Tami and then we?ll hit him at once!?  Choji said.

?Alright? I?ve got a lightning Jutsu? What have you got, Rolla??  Shelby asked.

?Just hand-to-hand and a weak fire Jutsu??  Rolla replied.

?Why don?t you try and attack him head on and keep him distracted and I?ll hit him with a few volts!?  Shelby suggested.

?Okay!  Let?s do it?! This way!  Rolla whispered.

?Perfect!  They?re working together and making a plan!?  Naruto thought to himself. 

?They?re on the move??

?Eeeee-YAH!?  Rolla yelled as he flew out of the bushes.

Naruto dodged the attack with ease.

Rolla then tried to land a series of kicks and punches on Naruto that he either blocked or dodged with ease.

?You?re gonna have to do better than this? LOT?S BETTER!?  Naruto said.

?I?ll do better? NOW!?

?LIGHTNING JUTSU!?  Shelby yelled.

?YAAAAA!!!?  Naruto yelled as he was hit with Shelby?s technique.

?Ohmygawd!?  She gasped at the cloud of smoke? ?I hit him with too much!?

?I?VE KILLED THE HOKAGE!!!?  She screeched.  ?OUR Hokage!!!?

?Shelby?!?

?Naruto-Sensei?!  You?re alive!?

?Who are you talking to?  There?s nobody there!?  Rolla asked from the opposite direction.

??Help me?!?  Naruto groaned as he crawled on the ground half-charred and bloody.

Shelby started to shake and sob at the ghastly site of a fried Naruto. 

?UuuWAAAAAAA?!!!  She screeched at the top of her lungs, and then she fainted.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Chapter 213 - A New Plan of Attack*

Naruto: The Next Generation
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Rolla 


*Chapter 213 - A New Plan of Attack *


“Shelby…!”

“Naruto-Sensei…! You’re alive!”

“Who are you talking to? There’s nobody there!” Rolla asked from the opposite direction.

“…Help me…!” Naruto groaned as he crawled on the ground half-charred and bloody.

Shelby started to shake and sob at the ghastly site of a fried Naruto. 

“UuuWAAAAAAA…!!! She screeched at the top of her lungs, and then she fainted.

“A fisherman should never feel sorry for the worm…”  Naruto sighed from the edge of the clearing.

“MEAT TANK!”  Choji yelled as he crashed through the woods after the undamaged Naruto.

“Great!  He’s covering for the team while Tami grabs Shelby…”  Naruto thought as he dodged Choji.

“Don’t just sit there!  Grab your fallen teammate and run!”  Tami yelled at Rolla as she ran with Shelby over her shoulders.

Several minutes later, she woke up.

“Where am I…?”  She groaned.  “NAR…!”

“Shhh…!”  Tami shushed as she clamped her hand over Shelby’s mouth.

“Relax… It was only GenJutsu… You didn’t KILL the Hokage…”  Tami explained.

“Oh God… It..It seemed so real…”  Shelby said as she wiped the sweat from her face.

“I think… I think… I’m gonna PUKE…!!!”

“Ugh…”  Rolla said as Shelby hurled into a bush.

“Guess Choji wasn’t the only one who ate lunch, after all…” Tami winced.

“You alright?”  Tami asked Shelby.

“Yeah… I didn’t know he could do GenJutsu…”  Shelby replied.

“He’s the Hokage… You don’t get to be one unless you learn a little about everything…!”  Choji said.

“Hey!  You made it back!”  Tami grinned.

“Yeah, just barely… He’s tough!”  Choji replied.

“Let’s try hitting him from four sides now that we’re all here!”  Choji said.

“Yeah!  Everyone ready?”

A few minutes later.

“Ah, here they come…”  Naruto thought.

“Better hustle guys!  You only have 28 minutes!”  Naruto yelled.

“ATTACK!”  Yelled Choji and all four Genin came out of their positions at Naruto.

Naruto disappeared just before they hit and the four Genin crashed into each other.

Naruto then stepped out from his hiding place and said, “Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Suddenly the four Genin were faced with a dozen Naruto’s.

“Awww… Crap!”  Choji said.

“Prepare to defend yourselves!”  The twelve Naruto clones yelled in unison, then charged.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG, this is great.  Great to see Naruto being the teacher.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 4, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> OMG, this is great.  Great to see Naruto being the teacher.




I figure the Bell Test has been done to death in other Fanfics, so I'll try and be sure and plant a surprise or two... Do something different.

(Hopefully I already have)

At this point in Naruto's life, he's got to do a lot of leading and a lot of training... He's not gonna be out doing missions.


And, lets face it... If you look at the way the other five Hokage's were written, there is a BIG gap between them and Naruto as he stands now at Chapter 400-Plus.

He's not even doing a Transportation Jutsu yet and every other older Ninja was in Part 1...!

Mr. Kishimoto has a LOT of writing to do...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 4, 2008)

*Chapter 214 - Naruto?s Lecture*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Rolla 


*Chapter 214 - Naruto’s Lecture*


Naruto then stepped out from his hiding place and said, “Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Suddenly the four Genin were faced with a dozen Naruto’s.

“Awww… Crap!” Choji said.

“Prepare to defend yourselves!” The twelve Naruto clones yelled in unison, then charged.

The Naruto clones engaged the four Genin in hand-to-hand combat and he lectured from one clone after another as they continued to land blow after blow.

“You have to be ready for anything that the enemy might try…! Every surprise!”  

“You can’t let yourself stagnate…!”

“You have to train and continue to learn new Jutsu and new combat tactics…!”

“My God, he’s good!”  Tami thought as she blocked the clones blows.

“You have to be smart!”  

“Alert!”

“And come up with new moves!”

“Even in the middle of a fight!”

“Because an enemy is gonna do the same!”

“He’s… He’s just toying with us… He has to be… He’d kill us if he really went all out!”  Choji thought.

“You have to read what’s underneath the underneath!” 

“And avoid obvious traps!”

“It takes bravery!”

“Courage!”

“And raw guts to be a Shinobi!”

“Ahhh!”  Shelby screamed as she blocked another one of his blows.

“Teamwork is part of it!

“But it’s just part of it!”

“Become a Shiobi our Village can depend on!”

“Never give up!

“Never go back on your word!”

“THAT’S  MY  NINJA  WAY…!”

A Naruto clone then grabbed Rolla by his collar and threw him toward Choji.

Choji caught him and went to the ground.

“Retreat!”  Tami yelled.

“Fall back and regroup!”  Yelled Choji as he picked up Rolla and ran for the woods.

“Now comes the real test…”  Naruto thought as the twelve clones released their Jutsu.

Everyone was breathing heavy.

“Is…Is everyone alright…?”  Choji asked.  “Shelby?”

“Y..Yes… I think so…”

“Tami…?  You okay?”

“Yeah… I never thought it'd be like this!”  She said.

“Rolla?”

“I’m fine… Man! I may never play the violin again!”

Everyone chuckled.

“What do we do now?”  Tami asked.

“I don’t know… I’m out of ideas…!”  Choji said.

“I don’t know about the rest of you, but I say we try it again next year…”  Rolla said as he laid on his back and wiped his face with his hand.

“What do you mean ‘try it again next year’ you twerp…?!”  Shelby asked.

Everyone turned and looked at Shelby.

“This is all I’ve ever wanted to do and now I’ve been given my shot at it!  I’m not about to quit!”

“Didn’t you hear what he said…?” 

“Never give up and never go back on your word!”  Shelby continued.

“That’s his Ninja way…”  Choji said.

“Become a Shiobi our Village can depend on!”  Tami said as she looked at her teammates.

“Yeah... He said the same thing to me just a few days ago...”  Shelby said.

“This is just the Hokage and his Shadow Clones giving us a serious workout… What if it was a real enemy who was a real threat to the Village…?”  Shelby asked.

“Yeah, and what if we were the only ones here to stop him…?”  Tami asked.

“Best we could do is fight a delaying action before we got killed…”  Choji said.

There was a long silence between the four Genin.

“Isn’t that our job should it come to that?”  Shelby asked.

“Yeah… it is…”  Choji said. 

“Let’s show him and fight right down to the last minute on the clock…”  Tami said.

“I’m in!”  Choji said.

“Let’s do it!”  Shelby said.

“How ‘bout it Rolla?”  Tami asked.

“Hehe… You pass!”  Rolla said.

The clock rang and Naruto broke his Transformation Jutsu.


*To be continued…*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

........ uh.... wow.. bell test interesting. i bet the half pass half fail! or pass. that would be almots like ........ except naruto isn't reading.... and kakashi read the... god it's weird!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 4, 2008)

*Chapter 215 - The Graduation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Rolla 


*Chapter 215 - The Graduation*


?Let?s show him and fight right down to the last minute on the clock??  Tami said.

?I?m in!?  Choji said.

?Let?s do it!?  Shelby said.

?How ?bout it Rolla??  Tami asked.

?Hehe? You pass!?  Rolla said.

The clock rang and Naruto broke his Transformation Jutsu.

The three sat on the ground speechless as Naruto chuckled and grinned.

?You?You mean all this time you were Rolla??!?  Tami asked.

?Me or one of my clones?  Sorry to do all of that to you, but I had to know some things!?

?Like what, Sensei???  Choji asked not believing what just happened.

?How far you were willing to go? How capable you were with a tough opponent? Your personal dedications and your ability to work as a team.?

?Everyone of you just passed with flying colors?!?  Naruto chuckled again.

Shelby put her hands on her head and breathed a huge sigh of relief.

?You alright, Shelby??  Naruto asked.

?Yes, Sensei? I just need a minute.?  She replied.

?Take your time??  Naruto said.  ?You will all need a lot of training? You?re as green as green bananas!?

?Will?Will you be training us, Sensei???  Tami asked.

?Off and on?  I have a special assignment for you guys, that is if you?re not completely discouraged by now??

?Like I said, Sensei? I?m in!?  Choji said.

?Me, too!?  Tami said excitedly.

?How long will it take us to improve and get better, Sensei??  Shelby asked.

?Depends entirely on you? You guys are the youngest, so it?ll take a while yet for your Chakra?s to mature, but there?s still a lot you can do now.?  Naruto replied.

?The enemies you will face will come at you a lot harder than I did and they will try and kill you, so you will need to be mentally prepared?!?

?Think it over? Shelby??

?Yes, Sensei? I will.?  She replied.

?In the meantime? I have these for you.?

Naruto reached into his weapons pouch and pulled out three brand new forehead protectors and handed them to the three Genin.

?Congratulations guys!?  Naruto said.

?Thanks, Sensei!?  Tami said as she couldn?t wait to tie hers on.

Choji wiped the sweat off his face and hands then took his.  ?Thanks, Sensei??

?Thanks, Sensei??  Shelby said as she took hers and started at it.

?Well, who?s up for Ramen??  Naruto asked.  ?My treat!?

?With respects, Sensei? I want barbeque!?  Choji said as he tied on his forehead protector. 

?Barbeque???  Naruto asked.

Tami grinned and nodded her head.

?Hehe? Alright.?

?You coming, Shelby??  Naruto asked.

She was still lying on the ground, staring at her forehead protector and running her fingers across the Leaf Symbol on the plate.

?I talk a good game, Sensei? But do I really have what it takes??  Shelby asked.

?I wouldn?t have given you that forehead protector if I thought you didn?t??  Naruto said.

?Shelby, cut yourself some slack and give yourself time to grow in the job?!?

She looked at the forehead protector, wiped her face with her hand, then took a deep breath and stood up.

?Thanks, Sensei??  She said as she tied on the forehead protector.

?Count me in!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 4, 2008)

Yay! I finally caught up... Sorry I haven't written in a while, with my computer almost crashing, gaduation, family coming and going, and focussing on my own FF I just now finally was able to read the last 20-30 chapters lol. This story I getting really exciting. I can't wait for the next one... But I have a little question concerning Sasuke... Since you said earlier that you had something in mind with him, I was wondering if the whole Kabuto thing had any connectiong with Sasuke (like if they were working together, or if was Sasuke posing as Kabuto, but I am leaning in for them working together...) 
Naruto Sr. is now getting more story to his abilties now. Since his children are god among poeple (figurtively speaking), I can't wait to see what God among Gods (Naruto) is capable of doing. I know since he is Hokage we wont see much of him in action and since it's mostly a story about the next generation that limits it down even more. But I am sure there will be some type of showdown so everyone can see why Naruto became Hokage in the first place and I can't wait till then... 
Naruto Jr. is so cute, he is my little hero. I can't wait to see the three syblings fighting in action (Like Gara and his two syblings). But before I write a book of what I mised I will stop right here... 
I am so excited for you, keep it going man


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 4, 2008)

Naruto is just like the type of Sensei that kakashi is.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 4, 2008)

*Chapter 216 - A Meal With The New Rookies*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami 


*Chapter 216 - A Meal With The New Rookies*


?Thanks for the meal, Sensei!?  Choji Jr. said.

?Yeah, thanks, Sensei!?  Tami said.

?Well, you?re all welcome? Now, come to my office in the morning, and I?ll set you up with your assignment.?  Naruto said.

?What do you have for us, Sensei??  Or should we ask???  Choji asked.

?Well, more training for one thing? You?ll also be working with Neji Hyuga on a project he and I have cooked up??  Naruto replied.

?What?s project is that, Sensei??  Tami asked.

?Tell you tomorrow??  Naruto replied with a glare.

?Ohh?!?  Tami winced.

?Now, as far as your training? You all need work.?

?Choji, you?ve got strength, brawn and no instincts??

?Tami, you got guts, you?re cunning, but you have no common sense? In short, you remind me of me!?

Tami giggled and blushed.

?Shelby, you?ve got good instincts, good speed and you?re smart? But you need to work out, get some upper body strength and build up some stamina??

?Need to look at your diet, too? How much water do you drink?  You got overheated too fast?!?

?Probably not enough, Sensei??  Shelby replied.

?When my wife gets back to work, go see her about a physical?? 

?Also ask her about Medical Ninja Training? Good chance you have what it takes..!?

?Yes, Sensei??  Shelby said.

?Guess it?s a good thing you were holding back on us, Sensei??  Choji said.

?I wasn?t holding back? Oh, I was pulling my punches, but you guys have got talent!?  Naruto replied.

?We do??  Tami asked.

?Yeah? I attack each of you with four Shadow Clones each and I increase the speed and make you feel the pressure??  Naruto explained.  

?When the clones release the Jutsu, I gain their experience and knowledge? And THAT?S how I evaluated you?!? 

?Take Shelby, for instance? I learned she has a lot of speed? As fast as I hit her, she blocked every blow!?

Shelby brightened up.

?Get your stamina built up and you might even learn a super-speed Jutsu?  We?ll talk to Kakashi-Sensei about it??

?Okay, Sensei??  Shelby replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 4, 2008)

*Chapter 217 - Fun Time for Team 10*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa x Obito Clones


*Chapter 217 - Fun Time for Team 10*


?Okay? We?ll stop here for tonight? and leave at 4 AM??  Choji said.

?Why so early, Sensei?? Borger asked.

?Because we hit the desert tomorrow?  Yeah, the road is lined with trees and a wind fence? But it?s STILL the desert!?  Choji explained.

?And with Naruto Jr. and my wife only a month pregnant, we have to consider them.?

?Everyone be sure and drink extra water tonight and eat a good portion of beef??

?Okay, Sensei??  Everyone said.

?Feelin? okay, Hunny-Bunny??  Choji asked Ino.

?Yeah? A little tired? How about a swim to cool off??  Ino asked.

?Sounds good!  Hey, boy!  Grab these bags will ya??  Choji yelled to an Obito clone.

?Yes, Sensei??  The clone growled.

Choji scooped up his wife and carried her to the room and they giggled and kissed as they went down the hall.

?Mmm? You really do have the nicest legs?!?

?Choji? Stop? You?re embarrassing me?!?  Ino flirted.

?Here we are!?  Ino said as she held onto her husband and put the key into the lock and opened the door.

Choji put his wife down and gave her a long kiss.

?I?ll go change??  He said as he opened his bag and pulled out his trunks.

?Thanks for carrying the bags, Obito??  Ino said.

?Oh, uh? Your welcome, Ino-Sensei?!?  The clone replied.

They looked at each other for a moment.

?Something you need to talk about?  You look puzzled.?  Ino said.

?Ah? No, Sensei? It?s not my place? Good night.?  The clone replied.

Downstairs, Borger, Pampa and Naruto Jr. were splashing around in the pool.

Ayame walked out and pulled off her T-shirt to reveal her bikini.

Borger and Pampa stopped rough-housing with Naruto Jr. and started to clap their hands and applaud with  whistles and cat calls.

Ayame blushed and pretended to be embarrassed, but ate it up.

Then she ran and jumped into the pool.

?Ahhh?!  What a great way to cool off!?  She said.

?Enjoy it while you can? It gets hotter tomorrow!?  Pampa said.

?Wow!  Cute mole right on your??

?Stop it!?  Ayame snapped as she splashed water at Borger.

?CANNONBALL?!!!?

?Oh, crap!?  Pampa yelped.

?Aaahhh!?  Ayame screeched.

Just then Choji hit the water with a huge splash as the others paddled to get away.

The wave of water lifted Naruto Jr. right out of the water and across the deck and into a table. 

?I?m sorry, Naruto? Are you okay??  Ino asked as she rushed over to him.

?Yeah? I?m fine??  He sputtered.

?Honey, be careful??  Ino said.  ?We?re supposed to take Naruto to the Sand? Not drown him!?

?Sorry, buddy!  You alright??  Choji asked.

?S?alright!?  He replied.

?I?m coming in?? Ino said.  ?First one who gets my hair wet is a dead man!?

?Careful guys!  She means it!?  Choji said.

?What?ll she do, Sensei??  Splash us??  Borger asked.

?No, worse? She?ll go into me with her Mind Transfer and use me to sit on you!?  

The three Genin looked at each other and thought for a minute.

?Hey!  I think I?ll get out now!?  Pampa said.

?Yeah, it?s time to eat anyway!?  Borger said.

?C?mon, Naruto!  My Momma didn?t raise no fool!?  Ayame said as she grabbed Naruto Jr. by his hand and dragged him out of the pool.

?Hey!  You do have a mole on your??

?Shut up, Naruto!?

?Hehe? Thought they?d never leave!?  Choji said as he paddled over to his wife.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 5, 2008)

*Chapter 218 - The Rookies New Assignment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Choji x (Team 10) Ayame x Borger x Pampa x Obito Clones x Naruto x Shelby x Choji x Tami x Neji 


*Chapter 218 - The Rookies New Assignment*


?Well, did everyone sleep well??  Choji asked.

?uhh?uhhhh??  Everyone groaned.

?Since there?s no more trees to leap through, we?ll be walking the rest of the way??

?Where?s the Obito clones, Sensei??  Asked Borger.

?I sent them and a Shadow Clone of my own ahead to scout for us.?  Choji replied.

?Now take it easy? The Sand has built Rest Stops along the way with food, shelter and water, but we?ll still have to take it easy with the heat.?

?Yes, Sensei??

*****

?Hey guys? Glad you?re here??  Naruto said.

?You all know Neji Hyuga??

?Morning, Sensei??  The three replied.

?Good moning.?  Neji said.

?The assignment I have for you is to work with Neji in patrolling and spotting these Kabuto spies that are here in the Village??  Naruto explained.

?This may sound exciting, but it?s dull, boring work 99% of the time??

?That makes it easy to get careless and overlook stuff?  You will also be spending time in the bird house and watching the message handlers.?

?Now, the other 1% when you catch a spy may be deadly and treacherous, but at least your backup will be close by??

?Neji will give you the low-down? Any questions??  Naruto asked.

?No, Sensei??  They replied.

?Alright? You?re dismissed, and good luck!?

?Alright team? You?re the only one I don?t know??

?I?m Shelby Kamizuki, Sensei??

?Yes? Wow? You?ve grown?!?  Neji replied.  ?Makes me feel like an old man?!?

?You are an old man, Sensei??  Tami quipped.

Neji glared.

?I?m 34 and I am not so old??  Neji stated matter of fact.

?You?re not so young, either??  Choji Jr. said, pushing his luck.

?Hey you guys?! Have a little respect for our Sensei?!?  Shelby said.

?Hmph? It?s alright, Shelby? They make me laugh?!?  Neji replied.

The three Genin stared at Neji in silence with perplexed expressions on their faces.

?Laugh???  Tami asked.  ?My Dad told me you wouldn?t know a joke if it bit you in the??

?My sense of humor is just different from your father?s? That?s all.?  Neji said with a smirk.

?So what are we supposed to do, Sensei??  Shelby asked.

?You may have heard of the attack in the Hokage?s Office the other day, and of the attacks in the Grass Village??

?They were the result of an old enemy by the name of Kabuto? He?s found a way to divide his mind and take over other people? At count he had around 26 or 27 copies of himself that we can?t account for??

?He also has other operatives working with him and they have managed to infiltrate the Villages. The ?Kabuto? who attacked Sakura took over Deke in the bird house 5 years ago??

?So out job is to find these guys??  Tami asked.

?Not exactly? YOUR job is to help provide security at the bird house and watch over the message guys.  When a message comes in or goes out? One of us will be there while the message handler does his job.?

?An extra set of eyes??  Choji said.

?Correct.?  Neji said.

?There will also be another team handling this as well, so in our off time we will be training.?

?Yes, Sensei?


*To be continued? *


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 5, 2008)

*Chapter 219 -  Takahiro?s 3rd Scroll*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 219 -  Takahiro’s 3rd Scroll*


“Hopefully this is the last time we’re gonna have to do this…”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“We’ll do it as often as we have to, O.J.”  Kakashi said.

“I know, Sensei… That’s not what I meant.”

“Yeah, I know…”

“You ready, Asuma?”  Kakashi asked.

“Yes, Sensei…”  He replied.

Hinata Hyuga wrote some information down and took note of the time.

“Okay, I’m ready…”  She said.

“I’m here just in case, Obito said.

“Alright…”  Hinata Uzumaki quickly made her hand-signs and slapped  her hand down on Takahiro’s scroll.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”

There was a cloud of smoke and Takahiro appeared.

“Shadow Possession is a success!”  Asuma yelled.

“UrrrAAAGGGHHH!”  Yelled Kabuto from inside Takahiro.

“How long do you brats think you can keep doing this…?  Huh…?”

“Unseal and re-seal me every 30 hours or so…?  Kill me and this punk and let’s get this over with!”

“Eat my shorts!”  Kakashi said.

“Eat my shorts?”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“O.J…. Hurry!”  Asuma yelled.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  She yelled as she slapped her hand onto a new scroll.

“YeeuuuUUUUAAAAAAA…!!!!”  Yelled Takahiro as he turned back into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

There was a long silence, then Asuma started to snicker.

“Kakashi-Sensei… With all respects… PLEASE don’t make me laugh when I’m trying to do a Shadow Possession on a deranged individual…”  Asuma laughed.

“Awp!  Sorry, my bad!”  Kakashi winked.

“How did he look, Hinata?”  Obito asked.

“I checked him with my Byakugan and he looks fine.”  Hinata Hyuga replied trying to reassure Obito.

“Okay… Thanks.”  Obito said as he walked out of the bunker.

“I guess he’s still bummed out.”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“Yeah… We had a long talk the other night…”  Hitomi said.

“You know the one…  About this line of work, death, dying, getting killed or watching someone you care about getting killed and there’s nothing you can do about it…”

“Yeah… Obito and I talked a little about that, too.”  Hinata replied.

“Obito’s got a good handle on it… But it’s still not easy...”  Hitomi replied. 

“I guess it never is…”  Hinata said.

“Well, that expert is supposed to be here tomorrow…”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

“Who do you suppose it is, Sensei?”  Hitomi asked.

“They didn’t say…  Ino or her father most likely…”  Kakashi said.

“It could be some older, really brilliant Ninja…!”  Hinata Uzumaki said.

*****

“Hey, Choji-Sama!  Are we there, yet?  Are we there, yet?  Are we there, yet?… Ni-he-he-he-he…!!!”  Naruto Jr. cackled.  

“You know what, dude?!  This is getting really old, even for me!”  One of the Obito clones boomed.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello Houston... Speak to me...

Powers back up, folks!  

We had a lot of wind the last couple of days, the trees started breaking and falling on the power lines.

Texas weather... It'll probably snow tomorrow!

Check back!  More tonight after I write it!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 6, 2008)

*Chapter 220 -  Obito's Question*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara 
(Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara 


*Chapter 220 -  Obito's Question*


?Hey?!?

?Huh??  Hi, Hitomi??  Obito replied.

?I brought the apple juice??  She said as she handed Obito a bottle.

?Oh, thanks??

?Are you alright?? 

?Yeah, I?ll be fine?  Sorry I?m not better company??  Obito said.

?Takahiro? What a guy!?  Hitomi chuckled.  ?Wish I had told him??

?Yeah, he?s a character?  He grew a lot this trip?  He may be lazy, but he?s no coward??

They both took a swig of juice.

?You grew a lot, too? Didn?t you??  Obito asked.

?Yeah, for the first time in my life I feel useful? Not like some school girl being dragged around place to place, just to be told to stay out of the way?  I hate that feeling!?  Hitomi said.

?Hitomi? About that thing we talked about last night? If something ever happens to me? You go on!  I want you to be happy?  Okay??  Obito said.

?Alright??  Hitomi replied. 

?Will you do the same??  She asked.

?? Ahh??  Obito groaned.

?I want you to be happy, too!?  She said as she grabbed his arm, playfully shook him and stole a kiss.

?You have gotten bold!?  He said.

?Let?s just say I?m learning to savor every moment??  Hitomi said seriously, then smiled.

?I?m happy to be with you?!?  She added.

?Yeah??  He replied.

?You haven?t answered my question? Would you go on and be happy?  Hitomi asked again.

?Eventually? I guess.  It?d be hard, though? But I would try? After I grieve over you for a couple of years??  Obito answered.

?Yeah? I think it?d be the same for me??

They both took another swig of juice.

Hitomi had wrapped her arms around Obito?s arm and scooted herself right next to Obito.  He leaned down and kissed her forehead.

?I wish we were older??  He said.

?? Why is that??  She asked.

Obito grimaced for a moment.

?Because I?d ask you to marry me now instead of having to wait another 5 or 6 years??

Hitomi?s heart skipped a beat.

?I hope that my telling you this doesn?t scare you off??  Obito added.

?No? No, it doesn?t??  Hitomi said as she looked up at Obito.

?I wanted to tell you a couple of days ago, but Sis said it wasn?t a good idea??

?But?  All this talk about death and dying?  Hitomi, if anything ever does happen? Well, I want you to know?  I?I  Well? I want you to know?? 

They embraced and held each other for a few minutes.  Hitomi had her head against Obito?s chest and she could hear his heart beat.

?Obito? That means a *lot* to me?  And just so you know? I?d say yes?!?

?You would, Hitomi??

?Yeah?!?  She said with a giggle and squeezed him tight.

?Will you ask me again in 6 years??  She asked.

?Sure?!?  Obito replied as he kissed her forehead once more.


*To be continued? *


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chapter 221 - Takahiro?s Rescue*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Gaara  x Team 10 x Ino x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 221 - Takahiro’s Rescue *


“You can let go, Asuma!”  Said Ino as she unrolled a blank scroll next to the original Naruto Jr.

“What’s he doing?”  Asked Hinata Uzumaki.

“Well, he using two Shadow Clones to corner the Kabuto inside of Takahiro… He’ll check Takahiro’s mind to make sure he purges all of this Kabuto out of him, and then he’ll seal him to a scroll.

“SEALING JUTSU…!”  Naruto Jr. yelled as he slapped his hands to the scroll and Chakra flowed down his arms as Kabuto screamed in torment.

“What was that?”  Asked Hitomi.

“That was Kabuto… He screams like a little girl when he doesn’t get his way…”  Ino chuckled.

“Done!”  Naruto Jr. sighed as he released the two Shadow Clones.

“Takahiro…?  How do you feel?”  Hinata Hyuga asked.

“I feel fine… What just happened?”  He asked.

“Don’t you know?”  Asked Obito.

“Seems like I tried to attack someone, somewhere… But I can’t remember who I was trying to do to what…?  Or where?”  Takahiro replied as he scratched his head.

“I had to compartmentalize some of his memories… They should come back in a day or so…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“That guy really worked his way into the nooks and crannies of your brain!”

“Huh…?  What brain?”  Takahiro mumbled.

“Come on… It’s the hospital for you…!”  Hinata Hyuga said as she helped Takahiro to his feet.

“Oh… Okay…  Is somebody sick…?”

“I need to rest before I do the next guy, Ino-Sensei.”  Naruto Jr. said. 

“Yeah, we need to eat, too.”  Ino replied.

“You sure he’s gonna be alright?”  Obito asked.

“He’s done nothing but worry about Takahiro since we sealed him to the scroll, Mom…”  Hitomi said.

“You guys must be close…”  Ino said.

“Well, we’re teammates, Ino-Sensei…”  Obito replied.

“So how do you feel, Obito…?  Now that you’ve rejoined with your Shadow Clones?”  Ino asked.

“They went through a lot…!  I’ll say that for them!”  Obito replied.

“Yeah, they sure saved our bacon against that Ratcliff guy…”  Choji replied.

Obito looked at Hitomi for a moment and she nodded her head.

“Choji-Sensei… Could I speak with you?”  Obito asked.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

Many Thanks Folks!

This thread has hit the 10,000 mark!

We're getting into the closing Chapters, but I'm still kicking around ideas for Volume 2, so stay tuned!

~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

*Chapter 222 -  Naruto Jr?s. Debriefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x Hinata Uzumaki x Naruto Jr. x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 222 -  Naruto Jr?s. Debriefing*


?Obito an? Hitomi, sittin? in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N? OWW?!?

?Shut up!?  Hinata Uzumaki said as she smacked her little brother in the head.

?Ahhhh?  Kakashi groaned.

?The more things change??  He thought to himself.

?Naruto? What else did you find out from the Kabuto??  Kakashi asked.

?You?ll have to wait for him to swallow his Ramen, Sensei??  Hinata said.

?Don?t stuff so much in your mouth, you twit!?  She scolded her brother.

?Youf stof beingf sof boffy!?  Naruto Jr. replied with his mouth full.

Naruto Jr. then swallowed his Ramen, took a sip of water and said, ?I?m the hero right now, Sis? So back off!?

?HERO??!  Why you little twerp!  While you?ve been playing mind games, our two teams have been facing life and death!?  Hinata yelled.

?Awp!  O.J?. Calm down? We each do what we can when we can??  Kakashi said calmly.

?But, Sensei??

?Hinata?  He?s hasn?t even graduated from the academy?  His day will come.  When it does come, you will worry about him.?

Hinata grimaced.

?Yeah, I guess you?re right??

?Wow, you guys saw some action?  What happened??  Naruto Jr. asked excitedly.

?I?ll tell you all about it later, Naruto?  Right now, I need to know what you learned from the Kabuto you got out of Takahiro??  Kakashiu said.

?Yeah, Sensei? His plan wasn?t to kill Gaara, but to make a scene and cause trouble for Pop??  

?He knew Gaara would kill him before he could get close to him? That?s why he yelled ?In the name of the Seventh Hokage? as he attacked??

?It was Takahiro who grabbed Obito??  Naruto Jr. added.

?It was???  Kakashi asked.

?Yeah, it was about all the guy could do to try and warn anyone??

?So he kept trying to the last??  Hinata said.

?Hmm???  Kakashi hummed.

?Something he said to me when we were searching for Obito, Sensei?? 

?Dad gave him a good lecture right before he left? About becoming a Shinobi the Village could depend on??  Hinata explained.

?So he?s trying harder??  Kakashi replied.

?One other thing, Kakashi-Sensei? There?s only about 28 of these Kabuto guys right now, but they?re at a time when they?re spawning??

?Spawning???  Kakashi asked. 

?That?s the word they use??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?So we could have as many as 56 Kabuto?s??  Kakashi groaned.

?Hey, there you are!  Check this out!?  Said Asuma.

?Wow!  That?s a big fan!  Are you gonna pack one now??  Hinata asked.

?After you teach me to seal it to a scroll so I can carry it?!?  Asuma replied.

?Alright?!?  She grinned.

?Hehe? Hinata an' Asuma, sittin? in a tree? OWW!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Ino x Choji x Naruto Jr.


*Chapter 223 -  Choji’s Little Talk*


“I have to tell you, Obito… Ahh… Ino and I really didn’t want any of our kids to date this young…”  Choji said.

“Dad, I…”  Hitomi said.

“Just a second, Sweetie…  Just how far along is this thing with you two?”  Choji asked Obito as he put another batch of meat on the grill.

“So far we’ve sat around, talked, drank apple juice together, watched a couple of sunsets…”

“Kissed her yet?”  Choji glared.

Obito squirmed in his seat for a second and Hitomi’s heart skipped a beat.

“Yes, sir… We have.”  Obito said boldly.

Ino looked at her daughter, then at her husband.

Choji glared at Obito, but Obito wouldn’t flinch.

“Mmmm…  I see…”  Said Choji.

“Well…  This puts me into a tough position… You being the Hokage’s son and all…”

“Don’t put it that way, Sensei…” Obito replied.

“I love my Dad and I’m happy he’s the Hokage… But I prefer to stand on my own accord!  Especially on this…”

“Choji was silent for a moment, then he looked at Obito and said, “What if the answer is no, then?”

Obito and Hitomi looked at each other.

“Well, I realize it’s down the road, but we’ve already talked about marriage…  We’re gonna have to wait 6 years anyway, and I’m willing to wait that long.”  Obito replied.

“And Dad, I’m willing to wait, too…”  Hitomi said.

“Are you, now?”

“Yes, Dad… I am…”

“You have grown on this mission, haven’t you Sweetie?”  Choji said proudly.

“Huh?”  Hitomi asked.

“You’re calling me Dad, now… Not Daddy…”

“Ohh…”  Hitomi blushed.

“Choji… Shouldn’t you and I discuss this later?”  Ino asked.

“I’d rather discuss it now… Hitomi. Obito… Would you excuse us?”  Choji replied.

“Okay, Sensei…”  Obito said as he got up and walked with Hitomi to the other side of the restaurant.

“Honey… I’m okay with her dating Obito… He’s honest, responsible…”  Ino said.

“Much better choice than a lot of guys she could date… I was worried about that Takahiro kid on her team…”  Choji replied.

“Still… 13 and they’re already talking marriage?”  He added.

“They wouldn’t be the first, now would they?”  Ino asked with a smile.

“Yeah, but we didn’t talk marriage until later on…”  Choji replied.

“You brought me that basket of fruit in the hospital…”  Choji grinned.

“Yeah, and I thought you were going to die after that mission to retrieve Sasuke…”

Choji sighed and looked at his daughter across the room.

“They just came back from a mission where they fought a war and watched people die… That’s what’s driving this.”  Choji said.

“Even so… It may have given them the dedication and commitment to each other that they’ll need to have a successful marriage.”  Ino said.

“Yeah…”  Choji grinned as he waved them back to the table.

“Sit down…  Obito, what do you know about me?”  Choji asked.

“That you’re a big man, in more ways than one… Sensei…”  Obito replied.

Choji glared at Obito.

“Oh, no…”  Thought Ino.

“He wouldn’t…”  Thought Hitomi.

“I also know that you and I have something in common… You and I are the first men in our classes to kill an enemy in action…”  Obito added.

Choji grinned and signaled the waiter.

“I’ll consider you dating my daughter, Obito… But first you must prove yourself worthy…”

“Honey…”  Ino said.

“He’s not gonna make me fight him, is he…?”  Obito thought.

“Waiter, more meat… and keep it coming.”  Choji said.

“Dad…!”  Hitomi thought.

“You’re gonna have to eat me under the table, boy…!  Belching is allowed, but no throwing up or going the Men’s Room!”

“Stand back, Honey… This could get ugly…”  Ino said to her daughter.


*To be continued…*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha! that a new way of doing this... lol. IDK who is going to win Choji or Obito (Obviously Obito since he is one of the main characters or are you gonna pull a fast one on us FLJ?) But also the smart thing for Obito to do is to summon many clones and have them all eat (good way to beat Choji if you count that as fair lol). Can't wait till the next chapter!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha! that a new way of doing this... lol. IDK who is going to win Choji or Obito (Obviously Obito since he is one of the main characters or are you gonna pull a fast one on us FLJ?) But also the smart thing for Obito to do is to summon many clones and have them all eat (good way to beat Choji if you count that as fair lol). Can't wait till the next chapter!




Glad you like it!

Again... I never intended for Obito to be a main character... He was an afterthought and was intended to show what Hinata Uzumaki would/could be capable of... Eventually.

His relationship with Hitomi was also never intended to take off so early either.  It was going to drag on and on until Obito found that Hinata Hyuga wasn't the girl for him.

(I originally wanted Obito and Hinata to start kissing and have the sound of chirping crickets distract them...  The more they tried to get the spark of romance going, the louder the crickets would chirp...  I'm glad I didn't do it...!)

Then I read someone in another post say that this was the way most stories went with couples.

Well, I wanted to do something different, so I decided to mix things up.

Herman Wouk did a similar thing with Byron Henry and Natalie Jastrow in his WW2 novel "The Winds of War"

I remember watching the mini-series and thought their relationship would drag on until the end of the show.

Nope!  Early in Episode 2 they lock lips and start talking marriage!

(Of course Herman Wouk had to get them married early so Natalie could drag a baby through the Holocost in "War and Remeberance"...) 

Anyway, I think Obito and Hitomi have worked out pretty well so far.

I'll get to the other inspiration for Obito later... (And no, it's NOT Superman...)


Thanks for reading!  ~  FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha lol, I'm glad you didn't place Obito and H together. this works out better. Evne though I have to tell you when you first placed Hitomi and Obito together I was like "What the hell are you thinking? You even had Obito ask Neji if he could date H" But it all worked out now lol.

Now about them already talking about marriege... What? lol. No you hit this Gereation (our society I mean) right on the dot. Kids now a days will go out with each other and with in a week they already saying "I love you". And they will be talking about marriege and kids within 2 weeks. Sometimes I feel like slapping some of my friends that do that (seriously WTF what have we come to) Then they break up like a week later and the other one is like "Why? I can't live on without him/her. I gonna go slice my wrists open." UGH! they drive me insane! I can understand if they were going out for a year or so (even then I'm like dude you have the rest of your life to find the Mr/Mrs Right, stop whinning) but when they were going out for a couple of months or less I feel like slapping hitting them in the face until they come back to reality lol. With Obito and Hitomi it's kindoff understandable because they just went through a tough battle and they are clining to each other for support (just like what happened in WW2, reason for the baby boom). After a while when they actually do fall in love with each other it's going to be a beautiful story. Right now out of all the couples Hinata U. and Asuma are my favorite since they have flirted with each other for a long time, he respects her alot, and she as well. If anything I can say they trully do love each other (and close to being in love too). I can't wait to hear more of those 2!

Now ? With the whole Hinata U. being the main character not Obito. Does this mean that she will surpass Obito at one point? Just curious.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha lol, I'm glad you didn't place Obito and H together. this works out better. Evne though I have to tell you when you first placed Hitomi and Obito together I was like "What the hell are you thinking? You even had Obito ask Neji if he could date H" But it all worked out now lol.
> 
> Now about them already talking about marriege... What? lol. No you hit this Gereation (our society I mean) right on the dot. Kids now a days will go out with each other and with in a week they already saying "I love you". And they will be talking about marriege and kids within 2 weeks. Sometimes I feel like slapping some of my friends that do that (seriously WTF what have we come to) Then they break up like a week later and the other one is like "Why? I can't live on without him/her. I gonna go slice my wrists open." UGH! they drive me insane! I can understand if they were going out for a year or so (even then I'm like dude you have the rest of your life to find the Mr/Mrs Right, stop whinning) but when they were going out for a couple of months or less I feel like slapping hitting them in the face until they come back to reality lol. With Obito and Hitomi it's kindoff understandable because they just went through a tough battle and they are clining to each other for support (just like what happened in WW2, reason for the baby boom). After a while when they actually do fall in love with each other it's going to be a beautiful story. Right now out of all the couples Hinata U. and Asuma are my favorite since they have flirted with each other for a long time, he respects her alot, and she as well. If anything I can say they trully do love each other (and close to being in love too). I can't wait to hear more of those 2!
> 
> Now ? With the whole Hinata U. being the main character not Obito. Does this mean that she will surpass Obito at one point? Just curious.





Paul Harvey's wife just died a couple of weeks ago.  She was 91 (?)

I read where he asked her to marry him on their first date, she said yes (eventually)  Of course they were both in their 20's at the time.

But, I've seen "childhood chums" stay together from elementary school and get married.

It's RARE, but it does happen.  ~  FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

That is extremely rare now a days. But it's cute to see when you see it. With your FF with Obito and Hitomi when they really become inseperable, it's going to be a beautiful story. I can't wait.

Wow I didn't know Paul Harveys wife died a few weeks ago (shows how much attention I pay with the news lol) That is just funny that he asked her to marry him on the first date lol. But that was back in the what 30's- 40's. They had real dedication to each other back then now a days quite different, an average relationship last from 1 week to a month. Then we get the ones that have been sweethearts for years and you learn to appriciate them, but it's very rare!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

oh my god... who in the world CAN eat choji under?? THATS IMPOSSIBLE!!! good luck obito.. you'll need it with all hell and heaven combined...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

But Obito ca eat alot too... He might need a little help (maybe some clones lol)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

no duh.. but i don't think his clones are aloud..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> That is extremely rare now a days. But it's cute to see when you see it. With your FF with Obito and Hitomi when they really become inseperable, it's going to be a beautiful story. I can't wait.
> 
> Wow I didn't know Paul Harveys wife died a few weeks ago (shows how much attention I pay with the news lol) That is just funny that he asked her to marry him on the first date lol. But that was back in the what 30's- 40's. They had real dedication to each other back then now a days quite different, an average relationship last from 1 week to a month. Then we get the ones that have been sweethearts for years and you learn to appriciate them, but it's very rare!




Well, I could write about Naruto & Sakura, Choji & Ino, Neji & Tenten and Rock Lee & Anko having mulitple affairs and cheating on each other...

But really... Who wants to read crap like that?

Isn't this better?

There's "Sex In The City", "Desperate Housewives" and daytime soaps for that slop!  


Seems to me the folks that have the best marriages are the people who put the most effort into the marriage and don't allow themselves to get too distracted by life, school, work, career, kids and the like.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha lol... Good point... Like I said earlier we get the ones who have been sweehearts for years and you learn to appriciate them... I love good love stories (true love stories to where they actually stay together forever lol)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

*Chapter 224 -  Obito vs. Choji?!  A Fight to the Death??!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Ino x Choji


*Chapter 224 -  Obito vs. Choji…!  A Fight to the Death…?!*


“BurrrRRRRAAAP!”

“Daaad…!”

“Guys… Isn’t this enough?”  Ino asked shaking her head.

“Not quite, Hunny-Bunny!”

“URuuuuuP!” 

“Whew!  Excuse me!”  Said Obito. 

Choji put more meat on the grill and made an effort to wave some of the smoke toward Obito.

“Hehe… He’s starting to get pale…”  He thought.

“That’s 12 pounds of beef each!”  Ino thought to herself.  “How much more are they gonna eat?!”

Obito gently rubbed his stomach.

“Hey, Sensei… Who’s gonna pay for all this?”  Obito asked.

“Why, the loser, of course…!  Heh, heh, heh…”  Choji replied.

“Burrrrrup!”  Obito belched again.

“What’s the matter?  Getting full?  Are your eyes bigger than your stomach?”

“Not me… POPS… I’m just savoring what I’ve eaten…!  You should know as well as I do that good beef is always better the second time around!”

“Pops…???  You’re getting a little ahead of yourself here aren’t you?”  Choji asked.

“Hehe… Before this night is over, I’ll earn the right… _and the honor!_  …To regard you as my future Father-in-Law…!”  Obito said boldly.

“Hehe… Time to put your stomach where your mouth is, BOY…  The meat’s ready!”  Choji said as he divvied up the meat. 

“Whoops!  Some of those are a little burnt…”  Choji said waving more of the smoke from the burnt meat toward Obito.

“Hehe… He’s turning green…”  Choji grinned to himself.

“Ugh…”  Obito balked and took a short breath through his mouth, trying not to breathe through his nose.

Hitomi could tell Obito was feeling nauseous and sat down next to him.

“Obito… You don’t have to do this…”  She whispered.  “I said I’d wait for you and I will…”

“Thanks… But no pain, no gain… I’m committed to us, Hitomi…  And I’ll go as far as I can…”  Obito replied.

Hitomi smiled.

Choiji gulped another bite.

“Giving up?”  He asked.

“Not on your life!”  Obito replied as he bit down on another piece of meat.

They continued to eat and Choji placed more meat on the grill as both men held onto their stomaches.

“Ugghhh!”  Obito groaned as he doubled over holding his stomach.

“Obito!”  Hitomi yelped.

“Hehe… This is it… He’s gonna puke!”  Thought Choji.

Just then, Obito felt his Chakra flash and the pain disappeared.

He sat up and took a deep breath and looked at Choji.

“What just happened?”  Choji thought to himself.

Obito then took his chopsticks and turned the meat on the grill over.

“So tell me, Choji-Sensei… How did you and Ino-Sensei first meet?”  Obito asked calmly.

Choji glared at Obito.

“Oh, our Dad’s were on the same team for years, Obito… We got to know each other at the academy, and then we were assigned to a team ourselves…”  Ino replied.

“Is that so…?”  Obito asked.

“Yes… We were ‘Ino-Shika-Cho’…”

“That’s right, you had Shikamaru Nara on your team, too…!”  Obito replied.

“What did you just do, boy?”  Choji asked.

“I didn’t do anything, Sensei…  You know what would really go good with this meat?  Some onions and some mushrooms!”  

“Waiter…!”  Obito yelled.

“Ugh… Mushrooms….”  Choji groaned.

“What’s the matter, Sensei?  Don’t you like mushrooms…?”  Obito asked.

“Oh, no…!”  Ino thought.

“Don’t you know things like mushrooms and onions just spoil the flavor of the meat?”  Choji asked.

“Well, I always thought mushrooms were great with grilled beef, Sensei…”  Obito replied as Choji was starting to turn green himself.

“…Especially if you smother everything in a little anchovy sauce!”  Obito added.

Choji suddenly turned pale and slapped his hand over his mouth and started to heave.

“Here, Dad…”  Hitomi said handing her Dad a wastebasket she had found in the restroom earlier.

“It may not be big enough…” She winced and thought to herself.

Choji grabbed the wastebasket, stuffed his head down into it and began to throw up. 

“Serves you right…”  Ino thought as she grinned at her husband and patted his back.

Several of the restaurant’s customers got up and moved.

“Crap!  I knew this was gonna happen…”  The restaurant’s owner thought as he glared at Obito and continued to watch, and hear, Choji heave into the wastebasket.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 10, 2008)

I added a little to the end of Chapter 224

Chapter 225 was getting too long and 225 and 226 sort of go together, so I'll post them both tomorrow after I finish them.

~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 10, 2008)

Alright.. I'll make sure I get on tomorrow..
It's gettting pretty damn good..
Keep it up.. Great job... ^-^
I wonder how many chapters you can do..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 10, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Alright.. I'll make sure I get on tomorrow..
> It's gettting pretty damn good..
> Keep it up.. Great job... ^-^
> I wonder how many chapters you can do..




I'll be posting Chapters 225 and 226 after 7PM tonight.

By the way... I know a lot of folks like onions and mushrooms with their beef, but that greasy smoke curls my nose hairs...!

Give me Outback Steakhouse or Logan's Roadhouse!

(Dry roasted peanuts in the shell and a 12-ounce sirloin...  Mmmm...)


~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 10, 2008)

*Chapter 225 -  Obito?s Promise - Part 1*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Ino x Choji


*Chapter 225 -  Obito’s Promise - Part 1*


Obito paid the check, made apologies and left a large tip at the restaurant.

“It was a fair fight, Dad… You were legal!”  Hitomi grinned at Choji as they sat in the foyer.

“Oh, we were…?!”  He said as he grabbed his daughter around the shoulders and playfully shook her as she giggled, then planted a loving kiss on her forehead.

“I’m very proud of you…”  He said to Hitomi.

“Thanks, Dad… I love you.”  

“Are you feeling better, Sensei?”  Obito asked.  “I’m sorry if I pushed too hard.”

“Don’t apologize Obito…” Ino said.  “It was HIS idea…!”

“Here, Sweetie… Have a Bromo…” 

“Thanks, Honey-Bunny…”  Choji said as he drank the Bromo.

“Let’s go outside for some fresh air…”  Choji said.

After they had walked down the street they came to a small park and sat down on the benches that were there.

“So, Sensei… Do I pass?”  Obito grinned.

“Well, Obito… You proved to me that you have ‘follow-through’…  I’ll give you that.”  Choji said.

He looked at Obito and Hitomi and then sighed.

“Let’s talk about TRUST for a minute… Obito…”  Choji said.

“I have a good feeling about you two… I think a good man can keep a girl out of trouble and that a good woman can keep a guy out of trouble as well…  Especially when they are committed to each other.”

Choji looked Obito right in his eyes and said, “I’ll cut to the chase…”

“You want to date and marry my daughter, then no sex until you’re married, Obito… Not with Hitomi or anyone else, either…”

Obito leaned back as he glared at Choji. 

“I don’t know what kind of man you think I am, Sensei… But you have my word…”

“Hehe… Good intentions, Obito…  Good intentions…” 

“You’re still a kid and both of you lack experience… The day will come when the world around you isn’t all that innocent and pure…”  Choji said.

“It’s easy to promise somebody something… It’s hard to keep that promise when the temptation is there…”

“For example…  The two of you are on a mission…  You’re tired, cold, wet and hungry… Maybe you’re not even sure you’ll make it back alive…”

“You’re holding each other to stay warm and you feel Hitomi’s fine, soft flesh start to melt in your arms…”

“Are you gonna remember your promise to me and live up to it…?  Or will you say ‘to hell with it’…  Jump each other’s bones and indulge yourselves…?”

Obito looked at Choji and they stared each other right in the eyes for a long minute.

“I don’t want your oath in blood, Obito… But I want your assurance.  I want to hear you say it…”

I want you to promise my wife… me… and Hitomi… And yourself as well…  That you will honor my daughter and keep her pure…”

“Do you understand what I’m saying?”

“Yes, sir… I do.”  Obito replied.

“No sex until you marry her.”  Choji repeated.

Obito continued to look Choji in the eyes, then turned away to make eye contact with Ino and Hitomi.

Ino was uncharacteristically silent.  She was nervous, but managed a pleasant smile at Obito.

Obito looked Ino in the eyes, smiled and nodded his head.

“Choji-Sensei… Ino-Sensei… I promise you… I won’t have sex with Hitomi until we are properly married… Hitomi, you have my word that we will do this right.”  Obito said.

“I’m gonna hold you to it, Obito…”  Choji said as he offered Obito his hand. 

Obito and Choji shook hands and then Choji looked at his daughter.

“I want the same promise from you…”  He said.

“Alright… Dad… Mom… I promise… No sex until Obito and I are properly married.”  Hitomi said.

“Alright…”  Choji grinned.

“Hehe… Okay, Obito… You officially have my permission to date my daughter…”  Choji said.

Ino hugged her husband, then Hitomi, and last she hugged Obito.

“I’m so happy for you…’ She whispered in his ear and kissed him on the cheek.

“C’mon, Honey-Bunny… Let’s go back to the room.”  Choji said to his wife.

“You kids enjoy the rest of the evening, but don’t stay out too late.”  Choji said as he walked away with Ino holding hands.

“Thanks, Sensei…”  Obito replied.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 10, 2008)

*Chapter 226  -  Obito?s Promise - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi  


*Chapter 226  -  Obito’s Promise - Part 2*


Obito and Hitomi walked to the edge of the village hand-in-hand to watch the sunset.

“How do you feel?”  Hitomi smiled.

“Stuffed!  After the first 5 pounds I felt like we were wasting food…”

“After the first 5 pounds…?!”  She giggled.

“Yeah… Your Dad will be alright, won’t he?”

“Oh, sure… It’s not the first time he’s pigged out like this, and Mom knows just what to do…”  Hitomi replied.

They sat down in a grassy park at the edge of the Village and watched the sun go down behind the rampart.

“Gonna be a great sky in about 5-minutes…”  Obito said.

“I brought some apple juice…”  Hitomi smiled.

“Ugh… Thanks…”  Obito groaned as he took a breath.

“You are stuffed aren’t you?”  Hitomi giggled.

“What happened back there anyway?  You looked like you were gonna be sick then you got your wind back…”  She asked.

“I’m not sure… The same thing happened back at the river when I got poisoned…  I felt my Chakra flash through my body, then I was fine.”  Obito explained.

“Yeah… Your sister said the same thing happened to her…”

“Yeah… Ugh… I’m sorry, Hitomi… I can’t drink this tonight…”  Obito grinned sheepishly.

“It’s okay…”  She giggled.

They sat next to each other and watched the sky change colors as the sun continued to sink past the horizon.

Hitomi then slipped her arms around Obito, hugged him and then put her head against his shoulder.

“Obito… Thanks for making that promise to me and my folks… That takes a lot of pressure off of me…”

“It does?  How so…?”  He asked.

“Well, I don’t have to worry about you… Or what… What you expect from me… Or if my parents are worrying what we’re up to…”

“I also know where you stand about our relationship… And that I won’t have to worry about drawing a line with you…” 

“You make me feel safe, Obito…”

“I’ll never do anything to hurt you, Hitomi… Well, not intentionally anyway…”  Obito said.

“Keep in mind I may do something stupid every once in a while, but never to deliberately hurt you or your family.”  He grinned.

“Thanks…!”  She replied.

“I’ll tell you what…”  Obito said.  “Why don’t we just concentrate on being boyfriend and girlfriend for now…?  We’ll build our relationship and worry about the rest of it later?”

“Okay…!”  Hitomi giggled as she and Obito squeezed each other. 

“That’s a beautiful sky!”  She said.


*To be continued…*


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome, great


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha Obito actually beat him... Now NO SEX! You hear Obito or i'll jump in the story and Kick you A**!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Quite funny but cute at the same time..
The Hitomi/ Obito pairing was a good idea..


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 11, 2008)

*?I?m not sure? The same thing happened back at the river when I got poisoned? I felt my Chakra flash through my body, then I was fine.? Obito explained.*

Sorry to say this but every time something happens to Obito there's this chakra flash and all is alright. I understand the next generation surpassing the one before, but that's just too much too fast i think. I like Obito but i think he's way too strong and too much plot jutsu helping him out along the way. I love the story so far so plz keep going, just saying what i'm thinking. Hope no one gets mad, thanks.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> *“I’m not sure… The same thing happened back at the river when I got poisoned… I felt my Chakra flash through my body, then I was fine.” Obito explained.*
> 
> Sorry to say this but every time something happens to Obito there's this chakra flash and all is alright. I understand the next generation surpassing the one before, but that's just too much too fast i think. I like Obito but i think he's way too strong and too much plot jutsu helping him out along the way. I love the story so far so plz keep going, just saying what i'm thinking. Hope no one gets mad, thanks.




Nah, I'm not mad, Obito is following a theme and he does have his limits...  

I'm not ready to disclose my inspiration for him, but he will be fading into the limelight so I can concentrate on Hinata and Asuma.

After all the guy's too big a gun...!  He's not really good for anything except a war where you need to kill enemy Ninja wholesale...

The other characters have more potential.

And with 50 Plus Kabuto's running around that have to be CAPTURED...

(Looks like I have created a huge mess!  Heh, heh, heh...)  ~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 11, 2008)

Yess he does have his limits, but you, "Brutalis9" do seem to forget that he IS the son of Naruto Uzumaki. He naturally would have traits and powers from Kyuubi.
But i do understand that that is your opinion, but i gave mine too.. ^-^
&& FLJ, yess you have created a big mess.. Make sure it's interesting. lol..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 11, 2008)

*Chapter 227  -  The Hospital Visit*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Choji x Ino x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Hinata Hyuga


*Chapter 227  -  The Hospital Visit*


“I’m glad we’re letting them stay together…”  Ino said.

“Yeah… I am, too… You see the way her face lights up?”  Choji asked.

“Yeah… Hitomi’s changed… This mission has done something for her.”  Ino replied.

“Much as I hate to admit it and give Sakura credit.  She was right.” 

“And you were great with Obito…”

“Obito’s a good kid…  His promise was sincere, and I think he’ll live up to it.  I’m not sure I could depend on any of the other guys in their class.”  Choji said.

“Oh, I’ll bet there’s plenty of decent guys in their class…!”  Ino said.

“Yeah, but I don’t know any of them well enough…”  Choji said.

“How’s your tummy?!”  Ino cooed.

“Hehe… I think I’m gonna need a lot of tender lovin’ care…”  He grinned.


*****


“Hey!  There he is!”  Obito said as he and Hitomi walked into the hospital room.

“Hey Dude!  Hinata was just filling me in on everything that happened.”  Takahiro said.

“Everything…?!”  Hitomi smirked.

“Weeeelll… Not EVERYTHING…”  Hinata replied.

“What?  What happened?”  Takahiro asked.

“Hmmm… Do you remember Bambi and Bunny…?”  Asked Obito.

“Bambi…?”  Takahiro asked.

“And Bunny!”  Hitomi grinned.

“You…You mean I finally got to date a couple of hot babes and I don’t remember it?”  Takahiro asked.

“Well, it was a double date you had with Kankurou, but you got the hotter babe…!”  Hinata smiled.

“Aw, maaaan…!”

Everyone started to laugh.

“Do…Do you think she’d go out with me again…?”  Takahiro asked.

“I doubt it, man… They both know it was you who kidnapped them…”  Obito replied.

“Yeah, but it wasn’t me…!  It..It was that Kabuto guy inside of me!”

“Well, you can TRY to explain it to them…  But they thought a clone was a religion…”  Hitomi said.

“That’s right!”  Hinata said laughing out loud.

“Huh…?”  Takahiro grunted.

“Yeah, we had one of my clones unseal them from the scroll and it… I …me….  He!  He told them he was a clone… And they said they didn’t care what religion I was…!”  Obito explained.

“Are you telling me they’re dumb and dumber…?”  Takahiro asked.

“Hehe… Dumb blondes that are so dumb that the other dumb blondes notice…”  Hitomi sneered.

“Oh!  Well, now… That just makes it easy…!  I’ll just explain everything, dazzle them with my brilliance…” Takahiro reasoned.

“Brilliance…?!”  Obito asked.

“Dazzle…?”  Hitomi said.

“…And everything will be fine!”  Takahiro said.

“Hey, guys… It’s getting late and visiting hours are over…”  Hinata said.

“Yeah, okay…”  Obito said as he reached out to shake Takahiro’s hand.  

“Glad you’re alright, man!”

Hitomi put her arms around Takahiro’s neck, gave him a quick hug and a kiss on the cheek.

“We were worried about you, teammate…!  Glad your back!”  She said.

Takahiro looked her in the face.

“Thanks guys!  Hitomi… I hope I find someone like you…”

“Yeah, right!  You want a girl that’s stacked!”  She said with wink and a nudge.

“Hehe… Yeah, you’re right!  Hey Hinata, what are you doing tonight?”

Hinata Hyuga stared at Takahiro for a moment then broke into hysterical laughter.

“Tak…a…hir…o…!  You…you…crack me…up…!”  She chortled.

“What’s the matter?  Do I offend?”  Takahiro asked as he sniffed himself.

“Always…!”  She continued to laugh.

“Hehe… No respect…”  Takahiro scoffed.

“Alright guys…”  Hinata waved Obito and Hitomi out.

“Bye!”

“And you, ‘Conquering Hero’… Go to sleep!”  Hinata grinned as she pulled the extra pillow out from behind Takahiro and playfully nudged his head.”

“Yes, warden…”  He sneered.


*To be continued…*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 11, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> I'm not ready to disclose my inspiration for him, but he will be fading into the limelight so I can concentrate on Hinata and Asuma.


YES! Your focusing on my favorite pairing... I <3 U lol...And Takahiro is back to his normal self lol. I can't wait till the next chapter


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 11, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> YES! Your focusing on my favorite pairing... I <3 U lol...And Takahiro is back to his normal self lol. I can't wait till the next chapter




A quick pole...

Should I put Volume 2 on this thread or start a new one?

(I may do a few spoofs and filler between 1 and 2...) ~  FLJ


PS:  I'm also thinking of doing a major re-write and make everyone one year older, including Naruto Jr.

The only exception would be Hitomi... I'd leave her at 13 1/2...

Pros?  Cons?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 11, 2008)

*Chapter 228  -  Naruto Jr?s. 2nd Briefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Kakashi x Naruto Jr. x Ino


*Chapter 228  -  Naruto Jr?s. 2nd Briefing*


?So what did you learn from the other Kabuto???  Kakashi asked.

?Nothing new, Sensei??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?This guy?s was taken over 8 years ago?  Here?s the information on the other Kabuto?s here in the Sand.?

?Awp?!  I?ll give that to Kankurou??  Kakashi said.

?They had a backup plan to blow up a village near here with one of those exploding tags? But only if everything else failed??  Naruto continued.

?What they want is for the entire Sand Village to get scared, overthrow Gaara-Sama and make demands of our Village??  

?Havoc, chaos and confusion??!  That?s their goal???  Ino asked.

?That and distrust in Pop??  Naruto added.

?Basically, he? THEY? are a terrorist organization??  Kakashi said.

?Well, dead people can?t protest and revolt? The phrase they use, Sensei?s? So we won?t see them using the red tags in the Sand Village itself??  Naruto said.

?We hope??  Kakashi interrupted.

??And it does require a human sacrifice to create the red tags!?  Naruto added.

?Sinister bastard?!?  Kakashi cursed.

?Kakashi!  Please? The boy??  Ino winced.

?Awp!  My apologies?!?  Kakashi winked.

?Don?t worry about me, Ino-Sensei? That?s mild compared to what I?ve seen inside these guy?s heads?!?

?Besides, after what this guy tried to do to Mom, I?ll call ?em a lot worse than bastards!?

?Naruto!?

?Sorry, but I do?!?

Ino sighed, shook her head and laughed.

?So, what?s next, Sensei???  Naruto asked.

?Well, I?ll send this info back to Konoha and we?ll wait for further instructions from your Dad??  Kakashi explained.

?I expect Kankurou will have some photos for you to look through, and we?ll probably try and round up the other Kabuto?s here??

?We have too many Leaf Ninja here as it is and some will have to go back to Konoha and onto other missions.?

?Yes, I need to get back, too? While I still feel like traveling??  Ino said.

?Can you stay on with Naruto for a couple more days?  Kakashi asked.

?Yeah, sure? I just don?t think I dare stretch it into a week??

?Much as I like working with you, Ino-Sensei? I think I?ll be alright? You take care of yourself??  Naruto grinned.

?Awp!  Aren?t you the little charmer?!?  Kakashi winked.

?He has his moments, Sensei?!?  Ino smiled.

?Hehe??  Naruto blushed.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 12, 2008)

*Chapter 229  -  Private Meeting*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Shibi Aburame


*Chapter 229  -  Private Meeting*


?Shibi-Sensei?  Thanks for meeting with me today.?

?No problem, Lord Hokage??  Replied Shibi

?Please? I?ve known you and Shino for years? Call me Naruto.?

??You are the Hokage? It?s fitting that you be addressed as such, and if I may, you?ve earned the right.?

?Yeah, yeah? It still seems stuffy??  Naruto mumbled.

?As you asked me? I?ve had my bugs running between the surrounding country?s.  Shibi said.

Team Udon is under house arrest in the Grass Country, but they are able to move around and gather information? Under heavy guard of course.?

?Yeah, Kabuto?s plan has worked like a charm there? The only reason they?re under arrest is to avoid a riot??  Naruto replied.

?Why Dixon doesn?t grow a spine and tell the newspaper guys there off I don?t know??

Naruto looked around.

?What about Shino??  He asked quietly.

?Shino is still in the Rain Country collecting information?  His bugs have reported the situation is far worse??  Shibi said. 

?The people there are more paranoid?  And they?re training Shinobi? Young Shinobi??

?Kids? Just kids??  Naruto groaned.  ?Damn Kabuto??

?Has he been able to identify any of the Kabuto?s there??

?No?  None of our bugs are able to detect the Kabuto inside anyone?  One man is obvious? His name is Midare and we suspect one female has been taken over??

?How?s Shino??  Is he safe??

?Shino is fine? He stays in the woods and moves around.?

?Fine? Let me know if either of you need anything?  You, me and Shino are the only ones who know of your assignment? I?m not telling Kakashi, Shikamaru or even my wife what we?re doing??

?A wise precaution?  My wife thinks I?m out collecting insects??

?Well, you are, aren?t you??  Naruto asked.

?Naruto? You?re going to be under a lot of pressure in the weeks and months to come? I?ve watched you grow and I believe that you are the Leaf?s best hope of defending itself.?

?Whatever you do, don?t quit? It will only place the Leaf in more danger?.?

?Hehe? Thanks Shibi-Sama.  I won?t!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Chapter 230  -  Team 7 and Team 10 Start Home*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Kakashi x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x (Team 10) Choji x Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 230  -  Team 7 and Team 10 Start Home*


The sun was setting on the Sand Village.

?You sure you can handle this without me??  Ino asked.

?Sure, Sensei? I?ll be fine.?  Naruto Jr. replied.

?Okay then? You take care??  Ino said as she kissed him on his forehead.

?Ahh?!  Sensei?!?  He grimaced and blushed as Ino giggled.

?Don?t worry? I?ll keep him out of trouble? And try my best to keep his sister from killing him??  Kakashi said.

?Alright, Obito? To keep the bad guys guessing, make a Shadow Clone and have it Henge into your little brother and flirt with Ino??  Choji said.

?Okay, Sensei??  Obito replied.

?You sure you two are up for traveling??  Hitomi asked Takahiro and Kiba.  ?Sensei? I?ve seen you looking better??

?Yeah? I?m fine Hitomi? I just hit the Sake too hard yesterday??  Kiba said.

?I?m feeling fine, now? Thanks, Hitomi??  Takahiro said.

?Yeah?  What?s with the shiners??  She asked.

?Those?  Oh? Hehe?  I found Bambi and Bunny?!  I wish I hadn?t??

Everyone started to laugh.

?Dude!  You?re a seasoned Shinobi, now!  You?re supposed to know how to duck!?  Obito said as he ribbed his teammate.

They walked out of the Sand Village and started across the desert.

?Gonna be a great moon tonight!?  Choji said.

?Yeah, but it?s still gonna be hot!?  Replied Ayame.

?Sensei? Are you alright?  You don?t seem the type to drink too much??  Hitomi said.

There was a short silence.

?I?m fine, Hitomi??  Kiba replied.  ?Just that time of year again??

?An old flame??  She grinned.

Kiba tried not to glare at her and she felt uncomfortable.

?Sensei? I?m sorry if I??

?It?s okay Hitomi?  Yesterday was the fourteenth anniversary that my wife died while on a mission...?  Kiba said.

?Fourteen years?!  I really should be over it by now??

?Sorry to hear that, Sensei? Who was she??  Takahiro asked.

?She was Hinata Hyuga?  We had been married less than a year??

?I?ve heard of her?!?  Hitomi said.

?Yeah, I heard she died a hero!?  Takahiro said.

?Well, the all details are classified and Top Secret?  She was a sweet, drop dead, gorgeous woman!?  Kiba said.

?We were on the same team together for the longest time?  I?d be sneaking a peek at her while we were walking and I?d walk right into things!  Trees, signs? everything!?

?That?s sweet!?  Hitomi said.

?Here?s her picture?? Kiba said as he pulled a card out of his weapons pouch.

?Aww, Sensei?  She?s beautiful!?  Hitomi said as she looked at the photo, then handed it to Takahiro.

?Yes, she was??  Kiba said.

?Whoa!?  Takahiro said as he looked at the card.

?So you don?t know anything about how she??

?I know? Naruto and Kakashi-Sensei told me everything? I just can?t tell you guys!?  Kiba smiled.

?Takahiro?!?

?Huh?  OW!?  Takahiro yelped as he walked into a signpost while staring at the photo.

?Yeah? That brings back memories??  Kiba chuckled.

?Ugh? Sorry, Sensei??  Takahiro said as he handed Kiba the photo and rubbed his head.

?She was gorgeous? Wow!?


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn.. Still doing quite good..
Aww.. I liked Hinata though.. 
But hey, it's your story dude. It's still good though.
&& the Takahiro+Picture=Signpost part.. AHAHAHA! nice.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Damn.. Still doing quite good..
> Aww.. I liked Hinata though..
> But hey, it's your story dude. It's still good though.
> && the Takahiro+Picture=Signpost part.. AHAHAHA! nice.




Many thanks!

We're on our way to the border now... 

Volume 2 is within sight and the gears are spinning!


It's like leaving the state for the first time!  

"You are leaving Texas... Welcome to Oklahoma!"

(Yeah, it was a big let-down for me, too!)


Oh, yeah... Keep in mind that in science fiction... Nobody stays dead (for long)

Then again, sometimes they do...

No hints or nothing... Just an observation... Sort of...


~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 13, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Oh, yeah... Keep in mind that in science fiction... Nobody stays dead (for long)
> 
> Then again, sometimes they do...
> 
> ...



Nobody stays dead for long?? OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!
Bring Hinata baccckk  That would be totally rad!!.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah brign her back for old Kiba sake...  i love Kiba I don't want him to be sad


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yeah brign her back for old Kiba sake...  i love Kiba I don't want him to be sad




Ohhhhh....  You're gonna hate this next one!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Chapter 231 - Kiba and Hinata - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Kakashi x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x (Team 10) Choji x Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 231 - Kiba and Hinata - Part One*


?I?m sorry, guys? It?s my fault??  Kiba said.

?It?s okay, Kiba??  Ino replied.

?Too much Sake in all this heat??

?We?re at the desert resort, now? We have A/C and we can stay as long as we need?

?I really hate to hold you up, Ino??

?Shush? I?m fine? Don?t you worry about it??  Ino said as she placed a fresh cool washcloth on his forehead.

?Here, drink this??  She said.

?Hehe? More booze??  Kiba asked.

?Just a swig of whiskey to help you sleep? Not even 2 ounces??  Ino said.

Kiba swallowed the whiskey and grimaced.

?Bleh? Always hated the taste of whiskey??

?Good thing??  Ino smirked.

?I don?t know why you?re doing this, Ino?  You know full well my team has a terrific Medical Ninja??

?I don?t mind, Sensei? I like to watch Mom in action.?  Hitomi grinned.

?Besides, Kiba? We?re all old friends??  Ino grinned.

?You know? I can still see her??  Kiba said.

?Remember the time we all went down to the river??  Naruto and Sakura had just announced she was having twins??

?I remember? We all went swimming and had chicken fights??  Ino replied.

?Yeah? And you splashed Sakura?  Man-O-Man, was she hacked!?  Kiba grinned.

?And then Hinata climbed on your shoulders and the two of you took on me and Choji??

?And you got mad because she wouldn?t give up??  

?Yeah? Amazing how much a person will grow, isn?t it??

?Yeah? It sure is??

?You proposed to her a couple of days later??  Ino said.

?I proposed to her that night?!  She wanted a day or two to think about it? I caught her completely off guard!?  Kiba chuckled.

?I didn?t know that?!?  Ino said. 

?Yeah?? 

?Ino, I?m glad you didn?t name either of your two girls after her??  

?Don?t get me wrong? I?m honored Naruto and Sakura, and Heji and Tenten named their girls after Hinata? But I don?t think I could?ve handled it if any more couples had.?

Ino smiled.

?I remember our wedding?when she walked down the isle with her Dad? I can almost? See her? You know???

?I know? Kiba??  Ino said wiping away a tear.

?She was so beautiful? I remember? the first time we? we? Hehe??

Kiba mumbled as he finally drifted off to sleep.

Ino and Hitomi wiped away tears and then covered Kiba with a sheet.

?He?ll be fine, now??  Ino said.

?So sad, Mom? How long were they married before she died???  Hitomi asked.

?Not long, Honey? seven of eight months??  Ino replied.

?It happened about a week before Obito and Hinata were born??

?Yeah??  Hitomi said as she watched Kiba sleep.

?Honey, if you?ll watch him, I?m gonna lay down??  Ino said.

?Sure, Mom? You get some rest??

?Mom?  I love you??

?I love you, too, Honey??


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 13, 2008)

AWW poor Kiba... I want to know what happened!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Earth-Joe...*



sophie-surenei said:


> Nobody stays dead for long?? OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!
> Bring Hinata baccckk  That would be totally rad!!.. lol.



Actually, I.....  Was thinking of someone else...

I really think I'm gonna have to do that DC Comics 'Earth-1, Earth-2' routine to keep this working...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Without going into spoilers... Things are starting to happen in the Manga that will scrap my ideas here...  I'm thinking 'Earth-Joe'...




For example, If 'Kishimoto's Canon' Kakashi gets whacked in 7 weeks, the 'Earth-Joe' Kakashi can duck and survive here by an inch... and be around another 20 years to appear in my story!




> AWW poor Kiba... I want to know what happened!!!!



I'll let you know as soon as I know!  


Many thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Chapter 232 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Kakashi x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x (Team 10) Choji x Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 232 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Two*


?This is nice, Sensei??  Obito said.

?Yeah? Most of this resort is under the ground where it?s cooler??  Choji replied.

?And they?re talking about using some of Orochimaru?s captured technology to build a road under the desert all the way from the Sand Village to the Leaf?s border??

?They think they can maintain a constant 74 degrees.?

?That?ll be great!?  Takahiro said.

?Hey, guys!?  Hitomi said.

?Hi, Honey? How?s Kiba??  Choji asked.

?Mom gave him something and he?s out??  Hitomi replied.

?Yeah, Konohamaru said he and Kakashi had to pour him into his bed last night??  Choji said.

?He only does this once a year??

?Yeah, he told us a little about it??  Hitomi said.

?Well, Honey, he doesn?t talk much about it? I think he told you and Takahiro more than he?s told anyone in the fourteen years since it happened.?  Choji explained.

?That?s really sad? He?s such a nice guy and a great Sensei.?

?It can happen to any of us, Sweetie? Don?t ever forget that and appreciate your comrades while you can??

?Oh, I appreciate ALL my comrades, Sensei?  Speaking of which?  Say Ayame? What are you doing for dinner??  Takahiro smiled.

?I?m eating with MY comrades and then I?m going straight to bed!?  She said firmly with her arms folded across her chest.

Everyone started to laugh.

?Hey, Dad? Where?s Mikasa??

?Him?  Oh, take a look??

Choji walked over to his and Ino?s room and he opened the door.

?Shh? Your Mom?s asleep??  Choji shushed as he opened the bedroom door.

There on the bed curled up beside Ino was Mikasa.

He opened his eyes and started to wag his tail.

?He went in with your Mom and hopped up in the bed with her.?  Choji explained quietly.

Hitomi giggled.

?He?s a sweet dog??


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 13, 2008)

*Chapter 233 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
The Konoha 11


*Chapter 233 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Three*


_Kiba began to toss and turn… And dream…_


“AHHH…!  Ino-Pig!”  Sakura yelled after Ino splashes her with water.

“Forehead-Momma-to-be!”  Ino yells at Sakura while laughing.

“URRRaaaaAAAHHH!”  Choji yelled as he picked Ino up out of the water on his shoulders.  

“We can lick any man in the house!”  He yells.

“Yeah!”  Ino yells while screaming in delight.   “Whoo-oo Hoo!”

“Chicken fights!  C’mon Hinata!”

“O…Okay Kiba…”

“C’mon Tenten… Grab Neji!”  Ino yells.

“No way!”  Neji scoffs while sitting on the bank of the river.

“We’ll catch the next one!”  Tenten yells back giggling.

“So it’s just you guys, is it?”  Choji asks Kiba.

“Looks like it…”  He replies.

“Get ‘em Hinata!”  Sakura yells from the bank.

“AHHH!”  Hinata yells as Ino splashes water in her face. 

“Splash her back, Hinata!”

“Okay…!”  Hinata says as she slaps the top of the water with her hand.

“You’re gonna have to do better than that!  And NO JUTSU!”  Ino yelled laughing.

“Lean forward Hinata!”  Kiba said as he charged Choji.

“What?!  AHHH!!”  Ino yelled as she fell backward into the water.

“Oops… S…Sorry!”  Hinata cringed while laughing.

“Yea!  Hinata!”  Sakura cheered while clapping her hands.

“Nice play, Hinata!”  Yelled Naruto.

“Alright… No more Ms. Nice Guy!”  Ino yelled as she climbed back onto Choji.

“Ow!   Hey, Honey… Watch where you put your foot!”  Choji said.

“Alright!  I’m ready!  CHARGE!”  Ino yelled.

Choji lunged toward Kiba while Ino and Hinata locked arms facing each other.

Kiba planted his feet in the river bottom, but Choji’s weight was too much and he felt himself falling backward.

“Hang on, Hinata!”  He yelled.

“Oh-oo-oo-oohh!”  Hinata yelped as she grabbed for whatever she could as she felt herself falling backward.

“AHHH!”  Ino yelled as she felt herself sliding forward into the water with Hinata.

Sakura and the rest of the crowd cheered as they all went down with a huge ‘SPLASH!’

All four regained their footing and stood up out of the water.

“AHHH!”  Ino yelled as she sat back down into the water.

“HINATA, YOU ARE DEAD!”  Ino growled.

“What happened, Honey?”  Choji asked.

“NOT ANOTHER STEP CLOSER, CHOJI!”  She barked while pointing a finger at him out of the water.

“Wh…What happened?”  Hinata asked.

“You tore the string to my top you twerp!”  Ino growled.

“Oh!  I..I..I’m SORRY, Ino… I..I”

Another rowdy cheer went up for the rest of the group.

“Don’t stand there apologizing!  Help me fix it!”  Ino demanded.

“Y…Yes!  Of course!”  Hinata said as she started to rig the string to Ino’s bikini.

“He..Here… I almost got it…”  

“No Granny Knots now…”  Ino said through gritted teeth.

“There we go, Ino!  Good as new!”  Hinata said proudly.

“Now… One more round?”  She asked Ino.

“What?!”  Ino snapped.

“Best two out of three?”  Hinata asked with a big grin.

“Yeah!”  Yelled the crowd. 

“Are you serious…?”  Ino asked.

“Yes!  Yes I am, Ino!”  Hinata said with pride and a gleam in her eye.

“What’s the matter?  Chicken?”  Hinata asked.

“Ch…Ch…Chicken…?!”  Gasped Ino.

Hinata put her hands into her armpits and started to flap her elbows, and cluck like a chicken at Ino.

“Chicken!  Bw-waak!  Bwaak! Bwaak! Bwaak! Bw-waak! Bwaak! Bwaak!”

“Best two out of three then…”  Ino growled with a smile.

“Care to make a wager?”  Hinata asked grinning.

“WHAAAT?!”

“Loser buys dinner…?”  Hinata suggested.

The crowd on the bank started to cheer again.

“Alright!  Alright, Hinata…  You’re on!”

Choji went under the water and picked up Ino, while Kiba did the same with Hinata.

“Alright, Hinata!”  Kiba said.  “That’s my girl!”

“Great legs, too!”  He thought to himself and he placed both his hands on her knees.

“Be sure and lean forward and fall right onto Choji…”  Hinata whispered at Kiba.

“Alright, here we go!”  Kiba said as he lunged forward and crashed into Choji.

“Whoa!  Hang on Ino!”  He yelled as he felt the river bottom give way as he went backward.

“CHOJI…!  AHHH…!”  Ino yelled as she fell backward.

The crowd cheered and applauded as Hinata shook her fists in the air and bounced on Kiba’s shoulders.

“Here, Honey…”  Choji said as he helped Ino to her feet.

“I’m sorry, the river’s bottom gave way…”  He apologized.

Ino glared at Choji, growled and started to make her way towards Hinata.

“Hey, Ino…!”  Choji said as he grabbed Ino by the arm.  

“Calm down and be nice… I mean it!”  Choji whispered.

Kiba had sat down in the water to let Hinata off and as he came back up, Hinata quickly wrapped her arms around Kiba’s neck and kissed him.

“Hello!  What’s this?”  He asked Hinata.

“Just a reward for my hero…”  She said as she kissed him again.

Ino waded up and stopped.

“Hehe…”  She thought to herself and smiled as she watched them finish and look into each other's eyes.

“Nice play, Hinata…”

“Th..Thanks, Ino…”

“So… Looks like it’s my treat…”  Ino smiled.

“Won’t you invite Kiba?  I’ll grab Choji and we’ll make a double date out of this…!”

“That’s MY girl!”  Choji said proudly.


*To be continued…*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 14, 2008)

Aww... Why can't Hinata be back, they seem like a cute couple (Seriously in the Manga/Anime I have always wanted Kiba and Hinata to be together).... Poor Kiba...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 14, 2008)

Who else are you thinking about then??.. Tell Me!!
Why not Hinata.. Who else??


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 14, 2008)

Make it naruto and sakura


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh, heh, heh...

Like the man said, "Don't sell the steak, sell the sizzle!"


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hinata is very different the she usally is.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Hinata is very different the she usally is.



Well, they're all 20 and 21 at this point (In Kiba's dream)  That's 4 to 5 years from where they are in the Manga...

A LOT can happen in 4 years!

People change... They grow up.  (Well, most folks do...)

Why can't Hinata change and become more confident in her late teens?

That would include challenging Ino in a chicken fight and even doing some things to hack her off... Like... Like... 

Like getting in her face, flapping her arms and clucking like a chicken...!!!

~  FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

*Chapter 234 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
The Konoha 11 


*Chapter 234 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Four*


_Kiba continues to dream…_


“Wow… Everyone is getting married these days…!”  Kiba said.

“Yeah!  Doesn’t that give you any idea’s, Kiba…?”  Ino asked with a sneer.

Hinata’s heart skipped a beat.

“Who, me?”  Kiba asked.

“Yes, you!”  Ino said.

“Oh, wow!  Look!  The meat’s ready!”  Kiba said.

“Nice save… Obvious as sin, but nice…!”  Choji grinned.

Everyone laughed.

“S..So your wedding is next week?”  Hinata asked.

“No, Neji and Tenten’s is next week, ours is in two weeks.”  Choji said.

“And believe me, I’m looking forward to it…!”  Choji said as he leaned over and stole a kiss from Ino.

“Hehe… You almost got a preview…”  Ino replied as she glared at Hinata.

“Now, Honey-Bunny… String bikini’s aren’t designed for combat, rough-housing or chicken fights…”

“That’s for sure, huh, Hinata?”  Kiba asked as he nudged Hinata.

“Y..Yes…!”  She stuttered.

“Oh, relax Hinata… I’m not sore… It’s just everyone almost got a free-shot today…”  Ino said.

The two couples ate dinner and got up to leave the restaurant.

“Here, Choji… Pay the check…”  Ino said as she handed Choji the money.

“Yes, Dear…”

They walked outside and talked for a few minutes.

“Nice night!”  Kiba said.

“It sure is…”  Hinata said.

“Well, I need to go… I have a mission tomorrow.”  Choji said.

“Yeah, and I have training.”  Kiba said.

Choji grabbed Ino, bent her backward and kissed her.

“Good night, Honey-Bunny… Sleep well.”  He said as Ino giggled.

“You, too… And be careful tomorrow.”  She said.

“Uh… Well, good night Hinata… I enjoyed our time together.”  Kiba said.

“Y..Yeah… So did I, Kiba…  Good night…”

Ino and Hinata walked off together while Choji and Kiba walked off in another direction.

“You two make a cute couple, you know.”  Ino said to Hinata.

“Y..You think so..?”  Hinata asked surprised.

“Hehe… Yeah…”  Ino replied.  “You should make your play for him.”

“Yeah… Everyone is pairing up…”  Hinata said.

“That because of Betty and Hondo’s deaths…  Nobody’s wanting to drag their feet…”  Ino replied.

“Hinata… Sakura is my best friend and we promised to be each other’s Maid of Honor… But she’s got morning sickness real bad and may not be able to stand with me.”

“Would you be willing to stand in her place?  It..It would mean a lot to me…”

“S..Sure, Ino… I’d like that…”  Hinata replied.

*****

“She’s nuts about you, you know…”  Choji said

“Hinata…?”  Kiba asked.

“No!  Shikamaru’s Mom, you dork!  OF COURSE it’s Hinata… Who do you think?”  Choji grinned.

“Just asking to make sure…”  Kiba chuckled.

“Not to be telling you what to do, but you ought to jump on her… Er, so to speak…”

“You think she would…?”  Kiba asked.

“Yeah, buddy… I think she would.”  Choji replied.

“Time’s short, you know…?”

“Yeah…”

*****

Kiba looks at his watch…

“1:30 am…  What am I doing?”  He thinks to himself as he walks around the Village.

A few minutes later he walks past the Hyuga House and hears a gasp.

“Huh?  Someone there?”  He asks.

“K…Kiba?”  He hears a hushed voice.

“Hinata?”  Kiba whispers back.

“Up..Up here…”

Kiba looks up at the balcony and sees Hinata.

“You’re still up?”  Kiba asked.

“I..I couldn’t sleep…”  She said.

“Yeah… Me neither…”

They looked at each other for a long moment.

“Wow… She’s beautiful… And sweet!”  Kiba thought to himself.

“Say… Uh… Could we talk?”  Kiba asked.

“Huh?  Oh… S..Sure Kiba…!  I’ll be right down…!”  Hinata replied.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

*Chapter 235 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
The Konoha 11 


Chapter 235 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Five


_Kiba continues to dream…_


“Everyone else is asleep, Kiba… We..We can talk out here…”  Hinata said as she led him into the courtyard.

“Would..Would you like some tea?  Something to drink?”

“No… Uh, not right now… Maybe later… Can we sit down?”

They sat down on the porch and were silent for several minutes.

“I..I enjoyed our time tonight, Kiba…  And this afternoon…”  Hinata said.

“Yeah… Me too…!  Me… ah… Too…”  Kiba replied.

“Can…Can you believe we won that chicken fight…?”  She asked.

“Oh, yeah..!  And you were great… The way you saw that opening at the end!”  Kiba replied.

They both laughed.

“Yeah…!”  Hinata giggled.

Kiba looked Hinata in the eyes, swallowed and took the plunge.

“…And then you kissed me.”  Kiba smiled.

“Oh… Yeah… Uhhh… I… I…”  She stammered as her face turned red.

“Shhh… It’s okay, Hinata… It’s okay…. Calm down.  I don’t want you having a heart attack or stroke or something.”  Kiba said as he gently took her hand.

Hinata’s face was beet red and she was shivering.

“Hinata… You’re just bashful, but not the type to play games… I’m not either…”

“Kiba!  Please!”  Hinata blurted.

“Huh?”

“I..I..I just wanted to..to..give you some encouragement…to…You know…”  She said.

“Do what?”  Kiba asked completely puzzled.

“To..To..encouage you to do what you’re about to do…!”

“I..I..I..just didn’t think it would be this soon…!”

“Ask you to marry me?”  Kiba asked.

“YES!… I mean NO!… No…I mean… I…I…”

“Shh…”  Kiba shushed as he pulled her to him and kissed her.

Shivering, Hinata slid her arms around Kiba and continued to kiss him.

“Wow… That’s nice…”  Kiba said.

He gently moved her hair out of her face and brushed her cheek with his thumb.  He could feel her heart racing.

“I..I’ve meant every kiss I’ve given you, Kiba…  Every…Every single one of them…”

“I just figured a couple…A couple of months before you would…would..”

“Pop the question?”

“Yeah…” 

“Would..would you give me a couple of days…?  Please?  You’ve caught me off guard…”

“I don’t get it… But okay…”  Kiba said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 14, 2008)

*Chapter 236 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
The Konoha 11


*Chapter 236 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Six*


_The memories started to come faster for Kiba as he tossed and turned?_


?I said I didn?t get it, but that it was okay??  Kiba said.

?I may be one of the first out of our class to get married, Kiba, but Hinata and Sakura are two completely different women??  Naruto said as he slurped his Ramen.

?It?s troublesome, but if you don?t handle the next 36 hours just right??  Shikamaru said.

?You mean this is a test??  Kiba asked.

?It?s possible?  Her Dad?s kind of difficult to deal with??  Naruto said.

?Have you talked with Hiashi-Sensei??  Asked for his daughter?s hand???  Shikamaru asked with a devious grin.

?Uh? No??  Kiba said.

?Better hurry??  Naruto grinned.

?Yeah?!  Ayame?  My treat!?  Kiba said as he paid the check.

?Hehe? I wonder if he?s given any thought to a ring yet??  Shikamaru said.

?I?m still paying for Sakura?s??  Naruto replied.

*****

?If this is what will make Lady Hinata happy, then you have my blessing, Kiba.?  Hiashi said.

?Make up for some of the crap I put her through when she was younger?? 

?Just be sure you treat her right??

?Yes, sir? I will.  And thank you!?  Kiba said as he shook Hiashi?s hand.

*****

?Why didn?t you guys tell me I needed to get a ring??!?  Kiba yelled.

?You didn?t ask!?  Replied Shikamaru.

Naruto grinned as he looked at Kiba.

*****

?Kiba? You..You don?t have to get me a ring? My answer is yes?!?  Hinata said as she stretched up on her toes to kiss him.

?Hinata? Isn?t it my duty or something to get you a ring??  Kiba asked.

?We?ll pick one out together??  Hinata smiled.

*****

?God!  She?s beautiful!?  Kiba thought as her father walked her down the isle.

??I now pronounce you as husband and wife!  You may kiss the bride.?

*****

?You happy, Hinata??  Kiba asked.

?Very?? She grinned as she cuddled next to him.

*****

Kiba started to whine and whimper, imitating a dog.

?Kiba?!  You know that makes me? hee, hee, hee??  Hinata started to giggle.

*****

?Kiba???

?Yeah, Honey??

?Will you light some candles???  Hinata cooed.

*****

?Honey? I just got the word.  I leave on a mission tomorrow??

?For how long??  Kiba asked.

?Kakashi didn?t say??  Hinata answered.

?Oh? ANBU??

?Shhh? Don?t even say it??  Hinata whispered.  

?They need my Byakugan and Neji is on another mission??

*****

?Kiba??

?Naruto??  Ino???

?I?m sorry??

*****

?That?s how it happened, Kiba??  Kakashi said.

?Iwashi is the only one to return alive? That?s all Top Secret, of course??

?Yes? Lord, Hokage??

?Kiba? I know this may not mean much? But Hinata saved the Leaf, the Rain and probably two or three other Villages?  Countless lives??

?Hinata died a hero? And from now on, she will be regarded as one??

?Thank you? Lord, Hokage??

?Kiba?  I can?t tell you how sorry I am? As a friend and as someone who has also lost the woman he loves? My door is always open.?

?Thank you? Kakashi? I?I appreciate that.?

*****

?Konohamarooo?  Yer a fool!  Big, grade A fool??

?Kiba, you?re drunk!?  Konohamaru said.

?Awp!  Kiba? Why don?t we go on back to the palace??  Kakashi asked.

?Whh?Whhy don?t yew tell thish clod what it means to lose a wife?  Huh??

?The only reason he walked out on Moegi was because she joined the ANBU?!?  Kiba ranted.

?Kiba!  Hush!?  Kakashi said.

?Don?t get to spend as much time with her as yew like? So yer answer ish..ish.. to break up and spend less time with her??!?

?Yew listen to me, pal o?mine?  Yer wife ish still alive and well? Yew luv her and she still luv?s yew?  Go back to her and spend ash much time with her as yew can?  Tomorrow? If that?s possible??

?Barkeep!  More Saki!?  Kiba bellowed.

*****

?Hinata? I?ll cherish you forever??  He said as he kissed her on the nose. 

?I love you??  She said as she kissed him.

?I?ll cherish you forever??

?I?ll cherish you forever??

?I?ll cherish you forever??

?AH--AHHH!?  Kiba woke up in a cold sweat.

He looked around and wiped his face.

?Damn??


*To be continued...*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 15, 2008)

I feel bad for him...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I feel bad for him...




Yeah... No matter what else happens, from this point Kiba's gonna have it rough...

Even if it ends up happy for him, it will be bittersweet.

Will his drunken rant make the difference for Konohamaru and Moegi...?

Will Kiba ever find love and re-marry?

Will anyone here ever find where I screwed up the continuity and gave Ino & Choji and extra child...???  (Oops!)


For the answers to these and other questions, tune in tomorrow night...!

Same Bat-Time -- Same Bat-Channel...!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 15, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yeah... No matter what else happens, from this point Kiba's gonna have it rough...
> 
> Even if it ends up happy for him, it will be bittersweet.
> 
> ...



That is why I feel bad for him, how could this end in a good way is all I am thinking right now (It is going to be a bittersweet for him for sure). And I hope he did get something thru Konohamaru, I really don't get why he left her because she joined the ANBU lol... The only way that i can see Kiba getting better now is if he finds another love but who? All the girls frim his age group in Konoha are taken (well the ones that we know of I mean). I can't wait to find out...



> Will anyone here ever find where I screwed up the continuity and gave Ino & Choji and extra child...???  (Oops!)



Haha the little group that Naruto brought together to scout with Neji, Choji Jr. I believe lol (I think that was his name, I don't feel like looking all over the place for his name lol).... Wait that was a mistake?... Well you fooled me... Can't wait till the next one!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> That is why I feel bad for him, how could this end in a good way is all I am thinking right now (It is going to be a bittersweet for him for sure). And I hope he did get something thru Konohamaru, I really don't get why he left her because she joined the ANBU lol... The only way that i can see Kiba getting better now is if he finds another love but who? All the girls frim his age group in Konoha are taken (well the ones that we know of I mean). I can't wait to find out...




Konohamaru also lost part of his team in my story...

There will be other issues as we get into it...

And Kiba could always rob a craddle...!

Or do like Rock Lee and marry an older woman... 




> Haha the little group that Naruto brought together to scout with Neji, Choji Jr. I believe lol (I think that was his name, I don't feel like looking all over the place for his name lol).... Wait that was a mistake?... Well you fooled me... Can't wait till the next one!




I gave them another girl by mistake...

And do I have an idea for Naruto Jr. when he starts at the Academy...


Oh, yeah... This is cool!



I don't believe it was in the Manga, but it was in the anime...

The bar scene with the original Ino-Shika-Cho right before Naruto and Neji's fight.

They are drinking out of SQUARE BOXES...

The square boxes exist and they drink Sake out of them!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 15, 2008)

> Konohamaru also lost part of his team in my story...
> 
> There will be other issues as we get into it...
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Kono did loose part of his team... I want to knoe the other issues damn it! lol

Haha Kiba going out with a younger girl Hehe that would be funny... But the older woman would be good too... Don't forget Shikamura did the same thing with Temari she is actually a couple of years older than him...



> I gave them another girl by mistake...
> 
> And do I have an idea for Naruto Jr. when he starts at the Academy...


You did... I didn't even notice that? What chapter?

What is the idea I want to know... Is he going to start with his age or skip to the end of the academy grade since he is soo smart! lol



> Oh, yeah... This is cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA... The irony is just beautiful


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Chapter 237 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Ino x Naruto Jr. x Kakashi x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x (Team 10) Choji x Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 237 -  Kiba and Hinata  - Part Seven*


?Is he alright??  Takahiro asked.

?Yes, everyone? He?s fine??  Ino said.

?Let this be a lesson to all of you about drinking too much Sake and going on binges??  Ino lectured.

?Uh, why didn?t he just throw up??  Borger asked.

?Pride.?  Choji said.

?Eh?? 

?He?s got too much pride to throw up when he gets drunk? It?s part of his problem??  Choji said with a grin.

?Let?s all get back to sleep.?  Ino said.

Everyone went back to their rooms.

?Hey, Hitomi??  Obito whispered.

?Yeah??

?I didn?t know about all of this? Wish we could do something nice for him??

?I know? It just makes me sick? I?ve been up all night thinking about him.?  Hitomi replied.

?Maybe we can all go with him to the cemetery? Pay our respects and leave an offering.?  She added.

?Kiba?s wife??  Asked Choji.

?You?ll have to go to the Heroes Memorial? They never recovered her body??  Ino said.

?Ohh...?  Hitomi winced.

?I went with Naruto to break the news to him?  That was hard.?  Ino added.

?The only guy to survive the mission gave Kakashi and Naruto the details? And he died several years ago? The rest is all Top Secret? ANBU business??  Choji explained.

?He..He never re-married or anything???  Hitomi asked.

?He tried dating another woman one time? Her husband died on a mission?  Kiba cut the date short? Told her he couldn?t do it.?  Ino replied.

?Some guys are like that??  Choji said. 

?Well, we?ll do something for him??  Obito said.

?That?ll be nice of you guys.?  Ino replied.

?Why don?t you two kiss and call it a night??  Choji asked.

Obito and Hitomi grinned and kissed.

?Sleep well? I?ll be roaming the hallways and keeping a look out for bedbugs and such!?  Obito said.

?Good hunting!  Nite!?  Hitomi giggled.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> > I gave them another girl by mistake...
> >
> > And do I have an idea for Naruto Jr. when he starts at the Academy...
> 
> ...




When Ino and Kiba are talking and Kiba said he appreciated Ino not naming one of their TWO daughters "Hinata"...


Choji and Ino are (were) supposed to have Hitomi, Choji Jr., *Little Chouza* named after Choji's dad, (he's mentioned in Chapter 7) and then Ino's unborn child.

"Little Chouza" is about 5 or 6 and Chouza himself is one proud Grandpa!

I may let it ride though... Naruto Jr. needs some more chicks to fawn over him... Or to give him grief.


Shikamaru and Temari also have 4 kids... Asuma, Tami, and 2 other girls.

Asuma told Kakashi in Chapter 11 that he had 3 sisters and that he was no stranger to pain...


One thing about a long series with a lot of characters... You have a LOT of details to keep straight.  It's very easy to overlook or forget something.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww.. So sad..
But.. Good job FLJ.. 
Soo good!!.. ^-^


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aww.. So sad..
> But.. Good job FLJ..
> Soo good!!.. ^-^




Many thanks!

Intricate, detailed sub-plots are fun, aren't they?

It's just that long wait for them to pan out, and then the let down after they've been sprung and there's no more waiting.

I still can't watch 24... It's too frustrating!


Anyway... Naruto: The Next Generation... Volume 2... The gears are turning...




> A Typical Season of 24:
> 
> Alright, is everyone ready to hyperventilate into a paper sack?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 15, 2008)

ok i finally caught up...and lets just say.....i love you flj........remember hw i told you before that you have ALL my most hated pairing...ALL!!!!!! well you have finally gotten my MOST favorite pairing in...Kiba hina...mind you hinata's dead...but hey....i'll get what i can take


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ok i finally caught up...and lets just say.....i love you flj........remember hw i told you before that you have ALL my most hated pairing...ALL!!!!!! well you have finally gotten my MOST favorite pairing in...Kiba hina...mind you hinata's dead...but hey....i'll get what i can take




Glad you like it... I may add some more "Flashbacks" later...

You will notice in Kiba's dream that Hinata stutters and fidgets less...  Well, keep reading.  I don't want to spoil it!






> ...remember hw i told you before that you have ALL my most hated pairing...ALL!!!!!! ...




Even Rock Lee and Anko...???   (Maybe the humor is TOO obvious...)


Check back!  More after i write it! ~  FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 15, 2008)

yes even lee and anko......sorry....:shrug...but hey...so sue me...they also killed off my favoritew character..not you...but mr. K...so i usually am very point blank about everyone else...in the show...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> yes even lee and anko......sorry....:shrug...but hey...so sue me...they also killed off my favoritew character..not you...but mr. K...so i usually am very point blank about everyone else...in the show...




That's okay!  They're comedy relief anyway...

(But what a wild wedding night...!)

You could almost make a T-Shirt!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 15, 2008)

.......?.....a t-shirt......


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> .......?.....a t-shirt......




There used to be a famous cartoon T-shirt about Prince Charles and the Late Lady Diana and the morning after their wedding...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Chapter 238 -  Team 7 and Team 10 Return*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Ino x Naruto Jr. x Kakashi x (Team 7) Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x (Team 10) Choji x Ayame x Borger x Pampa


*Chapter 238 -  Team 7 and Team 10 Return*


?Wow!  Feels like we?ve been gone a lifetime!?  Obito said.

?Yeah, at least 3 or 4 months!?  Takahiro said.

?It?s only been about ten or eleven days??  Hitomi grinned.

?Hey!  There you are!?  Sakura yelled.

?Hi Mom!?  Obito yelled.

Sakura ran up and wrapped her arms around Obito and kissed his cheek.

?Oh, I?ve missed you!?  Sakura raved.

?Naruto!  Honey!  I thought you were??

?He is Mom? I?m an Obito Clone in disguise?!?  

?I thought it best to have the clone Henge into Naruto Jr.?  Choji said.

?Well, at least you got Obito back here in one piece!?  Sakura smiled.

Everyone started to laugh.

?Well, Sakura? It?s sort of the other way around??  Kiba said.

?I know? I?m just joking around!?  Sakura laughed.

?Hehe? With all three kids gone, you?ve been hanging around Naruto too much??  Ino said.

?Don?t start? Ino??  Sakura sneered.

?Yeah? Besides we need to get to Naruto?s Office and make our report.?  Choji said.

?Dad? You mean we don?t even get to bathe first??  Hitomi said.

?No, Sweetie, we don?t? And I?ll thank each and every one of you to stay downwind of me??  Choji joked as he walked toward the Hokage?s Office.

An hour later Kiba finished making his report.

?So, you guys all got your Baptism of Fire??  That?s good, you?re all a good step or two ahead of your class.?  Naruto said.

?We?ll talk some more in the next few days? Right now I?d like to talk to Obito and Kiba? The rest of you are dismissed.?  

?Great job guys!  All of you!?  Naruto added.

?Thanks, Sensei??  Lord, Hokage??

?Alright, guys? Let?s go for a walk.?  Naruto said.

They left the office and walked toward the training ground.

?Hey!  You got Neji training a team??  Kiba asked.

?Yeah, top three fresh out of the Academy early??

?This walk is about the Red Tags?  Kiba, I know this hits you kinda hard? Especially right now??

?It?s okay, Naruto?  Let?s get on with it??  Kiba replied.

?Get on with what??  Obito asked.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeaah.. "Get on with what??"..
So curious..


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 16, 2008)

This sound good.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah.. "Get on with what??"..
> So curious..





> This sound good.




Yeah...!  I'd like to know myself...!  And I'm the one writing it...!

(Bear with me... It's that kind of a day...)

It's already hitting 100 degrees in the shade...!

Summer in Texas...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

*Chapter 239 -  A Fresh Light*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kiba x Obito Uzumaki x Temari


*Chapter 239 -  A Fresh Light*


?What are you talking about, Pop??  Obito asked.

?Son, one thing you?ve always been great about is keeping secrets??  Naruto replied. 

?I know you?ve seen a lot and heard a lot being around the office so much, and that you?ve had to forget you saw or heard any of it??

?I know you know a little about Kiba?s wife??

?Yeah, they got a recap on the trip back??  Kiba chuckled.

?Well, this is all Top Secret? You can?t tell anyone except on an extreme need-to-know situation??  Naruto said.

?Hinata Inuzuka died stopping some half-whacked doomsday cult in the Rain? This cult was using the Red Tags that you describe??  Naruto explained.

?She probably saved three or four countries with a secret, forbidden Jutsu only the Hyuga Clan knows??  Kiba added.

?They had a huge stockpile of Tags and they were in the process of setting them all off at once.  She used an advanced Chakra shield similar to the Kaiten?.?   Naruto continued. 

?Pop? You know that Kabuto guy said they used a human sacrifice to create those Tags??  Obito said.

?Yeah? I know??  Naruto said grimly.

?Aw, crap!  None of you knew that, did you??  Obito exclaimed.

?No, son? We didn?t? This is fresh information you?ve obtained??

?And if Kabuto is cloning himself and figured out how to create these Tags??  Kiba said.

Obito felt his blood run cold.

?Yeah??  Said Naruto.

Obito thought for a second.

?But wait a minute, Pop? I thought Kabuto was trying to embarrass and discredit you for revenge?  High-Pockets said they all had the same goal in mind and that dead people couldn?t revolt??  Obito said.

?That?s true, son? But he probably has other plans as well??

?Or maybe he?s using the Tags to finance his operations??  Kiba said.

?Naruto?!?  Temari yelled as she ran up.

?Whattya got??  Naruto asked.

?Ibiki needs to see you??  Temari said.

?Alright? You guys go home and get some rest? We?ll discuss this later? But only outside and away from buildings in case they?re bugged.?  Naruto instructed.

Naruto sighed.

?Kiba? Go ahead and bring Obito up to speed? Maybe a fresh mind can shed some light on the issue??

?Okay, Naruto??  Kiba replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG poor Hinata... I wonder what they found out?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> OMG poor Hinata... I wonder what they found out?




That's what I gotta figure out how to write...!

Settle yourselves in for the LONG HAUL...!

Remember, it took me over 4 months just to get it here!

Mix yourself up a tall glass of Blue Bell Vanilla Ice Cream and some A&W Root Beer!

Kick back and enjoy the ride!  (and don't miss a detail...!)

~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll take you up on that tip lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yeah...!  I'd like to know myself...!  And I'm the one writing it...!
> 
> (Bear with me... It's that kind of a day...)
> 
> ...



Eh 100 degree's?? Ehh. That sucks FLJ..
We've only goten to 80 today..
But hey, it's Washington weather.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> That's what I gotta figure out how to write...!
> 
> Settle yourselves in for the LONG HAUL...!
> 
> ...



Ahaha.. Tell me why thats exactly what i'm doing.. lol. Kinda creepy. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

a 100 degrees is nothing, i live in AZ were we reach up to a 120 it's like literally sticking your head in the oven. Who ever said AZ is the dry heat can shove their foot up their own ass because AZ is still flippen HOT!... I am so glad I am Moving to FL


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> a 100 degrees is nothing, i live in AZ were we reach up to a 120 it's like literally sticking your head in the oven. Who ever said AZ is the dry heat can shove their foot up their own ass because AZ is still flippen HOT!... I am so glad I am Moving to FL



Yeaah.. I'm gonna be moving back on to Puerto Rico soon here.. In Washington it is waaayy too cold, I'm sick all the time.. I like the heat though.. but 120, yeaah that IS pretty hott..


----------



## ~Namine (Jun 16, 2008)

Poor Hinata!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah.. I'm gonna be moving back on to Puerto Rico soon here.. In Washington it is waaayy too cold, I'm sick all the time.. I like the heat though.. but 120, yeaah that IS pretty hott..



Holy crap your form Puerto Rico... So am I lol lived there for 8 years of my life, i love it there it stay one nice temperature for the whole year lol... I might go and visit family this summer lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

Shana Reboke said:


> Poor Hinata!



Yess, Poor Hinata.. but don't worry..
FLJ will cook up something about that..
Take my advice.. stay tuned.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yupp, sure am.. Yeaah i love the weather there too. It's quite perfect. Born and raised.. moved to Washington about 3 years ago to come and take care of my mom because she was quite sick.. Now that she's gone.. I'm thinking about moving back.. Washington is too depressing..



Sorry about your mom  ... The waether is perfect there, not to hot and not too cold, and the best thing about it is that it rarely changes lol... I remember when I came to AZ I was all wierded out because of the sudden weather change from summer to winter lol it freaked me out lol... Wasn't born there (I was an Army brat at first so I was born in Germany ) but basically grew up there... I miss it haven't been there for almost 10 year


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Sorry about your mom  ... The waether is perfect there, not to hot and not too cold, and the best thing about it is that it rarely changes lol... I remember when I came to AZ I was all wierded out because of the sudden weather change from summer to winter lol it freaked me out lol... Wasn't born there (I was an Army brat at first so I was born in Germany ) but basically grew up there... I miss it haven't been there for almost 10 year



It's okay.. Her time was up anyway.. I'm just glad that i came down and spent the time with her that i did.. Yeaah it is something to miss.. But the only problem is that i have to stay here until i'm 18. My dad died in Iraq so i have no parents.. My aunt takes care of me because i'm still a minor.. But once i'm 18.. I'm going back home. Totally


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> It's okay.. Her time was up anyway.. I'm just glad that i came down and spent the time with her that i did.. Yeaah it is something to miss.. But the only problem is that i have to stay here until i'm 18. My dad died in Iraq so i have no parents.. My aunt takes care of me because i'm still a minor.. But once i'm 18.. I'm going back home. Totally



OMG... I am so sorry about your dad ... God i hate wars... Well luckily you still have your aunt, and you got to spend the last reamining time with your mom... How long till you turn 18?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> OMG... I am so sorry about your dad ... God i hate wars... Well luckily you still have your aunt, and you got to spend the last reamining time with your mom... How long till you turn 18?



It's alright.. Death is something that can't be stopped.. You have to think of it as a good thing to prevent from being depressed and tramatized for the rest of your life.. Strength is the key. To be strong for myself and for my 8 brothers.. At least my parents are together.. That's how i think of it. I'll see them again.. one day, you know?? I turned 16 on June 3rd.. Ahaha.. I'm still a youngin  too much knowledge for my brain to handle. It's gonna blow one day.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> It's alright.. Death is something that can't be stopped.. You have to think of it as a good thing to prevent from being depressed and tramatized for the rest of your life.. Strength is the key. To be strong for myself and for my 8 brothers.. At least my parents are together.. That's how i think of it. I'll see them again.. one day, you know?? I turned 16 on June 3rd.. Ahaha.. I'm still a youngin  too much knowledge for my brain to handle. It's gonna blow one day.. lol.



That's good at least you are think ing about the positive things lol... Well you only have two years left lol then you are home free lol... I'm a youngster too lol 17 and 1/2 and just graduated lol, that is why i'm moving to FL (well actually mainly to be closer to family, most of them reside there, and it is going to be easier to go to PR whenever I want lol) pluss because I'm not 18 I have to live with one of my parents and my dad live s down there so I'll be staying with him while I go to college


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> That's good at least you are think ing about the positive things lol... Well you only have two years left lol then you are home free lol... I'm a youngster too lol 17 and 1/2 and just graduated lol, that is why i'm moving to FL (well actually mainly to be closer to family, most of them reside there, and it is going to be easier to go to PR whenever I want lol) pluss because I'm not 18 I have to live with one of my parents and my dad live s down there so I'll be staying with him while I go to college



That's cool.. College is good, very good. I don't really go to school but at the same time i do.. My aunt tutored me last school year and next year i'm gonna go to the school of the arts!! i got accepted, i'm so happy.

But on a different topic.. What do you think of FLJ's Fan- Fic, this one of course.. I think it's VERY, VERY good. Aha.. I'm a big fan. A loyal one too.. I'm here till the end. Which i hope isn't soon..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> That's cool.. College is good, very good. I don't really go to school but at the same time i do.. My aunt tutored me last school year and next year i'm gonna go to the school of the arts!! i got accepted, i'm so happy.
> 
> But on a different topic.. What do you think of FLJ's Fan- Fic, this one of course.. I think it's VERY, VERY good. Aha.. I'm a big fan. A loyal one too.. I'm here till the end. Which i hope isn't soon..



Well congrats on being accepted... What are you specializing in?

FLJ's FF is fricken amazing X3... I love it, Huge fan lol... FLJ should do this for a living lol haha... i am very loyal to the FF I like (just take a look at at the Golden Fox, this one guy gave a stupid bad rep on the story which was completly pointless, you will see what I mean lol, and i stated my opinion with him  (might have gone a little too far lol)). So FLJ if anyone does that to you, I got your back  lol... I will read this FF until the very end, which I hope like you it isn't for a long time lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Well congrats on being accepted... What are you specializing in?
> 
> FLJ's FF is fricken amazing X3... I love it, Huge fan lol... FLJ should do this for a living lol haha... i am very loyal to the FF I like (just take a look at at the Golden Fox, this one guy gave a stupid bad rep on the story which was completly pointless, you will see what I mean lol, and i stated my opinion with him  (might have gone a little too far lol)). So FLJ if anyone does that to you, I got your back  lol... I will read this FF until the very end, which I hope like you it isn't for a long time lol



I'm going there to figure that out.. You know, what career i should chose and all.. but i aced pretty much everything.. got a hecka high score!!.. My aunt was hecka proud.. 

Yeaah.. I've had to defend him and this FF a couple of times too.. But it's totally worth it.. He's should know that i have his back too.. I love it and i love him for writing it..  Yupp yupp, until the very, very end.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I'm going there to figure that out.. You know, what career i should chose and all.. but i aced pretty much everything.. got a hecka high score!!.. My aunt was hecka proud..
> 
> Yeaah.. I've had to defend him and this FF a couple of times too.. But it's totally worth it.. He's should know that i have his back too.. I love it and i love him for writing it..  Yupp yupp, until the very, very end.



Anything you favor and all (career wise?)... Nice job with getting a high score on everything lol, I wish I could do that... And I know what you mean about tryign to figure it out, I used to want to go into Vet med since I was 5 but I did this one program over here that I was able to intern in an Animal hospital (basically was a vet assistant with out being paid  ) but decided that wasn't for me, it wasn't like I thought it was going to be. So now I am going to College to figure out what I want ot do...

I saw that you did that while I was gone lol (stupid computer had to crash on me lol) Props! ... Next time someone tries anything, it going to be you and me doing the deed lol (it really urks me when people give pointless bad reps, I get it they are stating their own opinion and all, but at least be nice, and don't let it be a stupid one too lol)... We got your back FLJ ... I love his story I can't get enough of it, definatly sticking around until the very end! lol... By the way who is your fav Character in the story?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Anything you favor and all (career wise?)... Nice job with getting a high score on everything lol, I wish I could do that... And I know what you mean about tryign to figure it out, I used to want to go into Vet med since I was 5 but I did this one program over here that I was able to intern in an Animal hospital (basically was a vet assistant with out being paid  ) but decided that wasn't for me, it wasn't like I thought it was going to be. So now I am going to College to figure out what I want ot do...
> 
> I saw that you did that while I was gone lol (stupid computer had to crash on me lol) Props! ... Next time someone tries anything, it going to be you and me doing the deed lol (it really urks me when people give pointless bad reps, I get it they are stating their own opinion and all, but at least be nice, and don't let it be a stupid one too lol)... We got your back FLJ ... I love his story I can't get enough of it, definatly sticking around until the very end! lol... By the way who is your fav Character in the story?



And favors?? Art, i like art. Sketching, drawing, and all. It's a passion. I love writing stories too.. I have an imaginative mind.. Getting it down on paper or etc is the problem.. lol.

Yeaah.. Hecka yess.. Defend him!!.. We will.. We totally got his back.. TOTALLY!! This story..  It's an addication.. It really is.. lol.  I like Hitomi and Obito.. Most definitely.. && i love all the pairings..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah.. Hecka yess.. Defend him!!.. We will.. We totally got his back.. TOTALLY!! This story..  It's an addication.. It really is.. lol.  I like Hitomi and Obito.. Most definitly.. && i love all the pairings..



Definately have his back... yeah this story is definately an addiciton, it's like crack lol (I don't do that stuff, just figure of speech lol)... Hitomi and Obito are great, (cute little couple story)... But I love Asuma and Hinata, can't wait to hear more of them lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Definately have his back... yeah this story is definately an addiciton, it's like crack lol (I don't do that stuff, just figure of speech lol)... Hitomi and Obito are great, (cute little couple story)... But I love Asuma and Hinata, can't wait to hear more of them lol




Yess yess.. Ahaha.. I know.
They are indeed cute..  && so are asuma and Hinata..
I like them too.. lol.. All of them, all of 'em..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey...  He's online.. Another Chapter ready??, maybe..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Hey...  He's online.. Another Chapter ready??, maybe..



Yay he is online lol he is eaither responding to us or putting on another chapter lol

And they are all indeed awesome characters (even Kabuto, because he is a character you love to hate, and when you get a character like that you know you have a good writer lol)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yay he is online lol he is eaither responding to us or putting on another chapter lol
> 
> And they are all indeed awesome characters (even Kabuto, because he is a character you love to hate, and when you get a character like that you know you have a good writer lol)



Yeaah true to the Kabuto thing.. Yeaah He is a good writer.. lol.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Well congrats on being accepted... What are you specializing in?
> 
> FLJ's FF is fricken amazing X3... I love it, Huge fan lol... FLJ should do this for a living lol haha... i am very loyal to the FF I like (just take a look at at the Golden Fox, this one guy gave a stupid bad rep on the story which was completly pointless, you will see what I mean lol, and i stated my opinion with him  (might have gone a little too far lol)). So FLJ if anyone does that to you, I got your back  lol... I will read this FF until the very end, which I hope like you it isn't for a long time lol




Many thanks for the kind words, both of you...!

I appreciate it!

*****

If I might climb up on my soapbox for a paragraph or 4 or 5...

College is good, but try and learn a good skill as well...  A 2nd trade if you will.  When times are tight, it can be a life-saver!

*Study successful people!* 

Team owners, entrepreneurs, business people, military leaders, etc.

I sent my oldest niece a copy of Donald Trump's book for her birthday.  "Think Big and Kick A**! ...In Business and in Life"  was the title...

Lot of good, no nonsense stuff in there I wish someone had told me right out of High School.

~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Many thanks for the kind words, both of you...!
> 
> I appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Yeaah no problem.. Anytime..
I know.. Thanks for the advice FLJ..
So next Chapter??.. When??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah no problem.. Anytime..
> I know.. Thanks for the advice FLJ..
> So next Chapter??.. When??



Dido lol (I can't belive I just used that but whatever lol)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Dido lol (I can't belive I just used that but whatever lol)



Dido?!?!? WTF?!?! LMAO..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Dido?!?!? WTF?!?! LMAO..



I know I can't believe I used that lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know I can't believe I used that lol



 Ahahahaha..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah no problem.. Anytime..
> I know.. Thanks for the advice FLJ..
> So next Chapter??.. When??




Yeah... That's what my niece said, too...

More when I write it.  

I'm mowin' the back 40 out on the ranch right now...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yeah... That's what my niece said, too...
> 
> More when I write it.
> 
> I'm mowin' the back 40 out on the ranch right now...



Yeaah.. Alright.
Eh.. That sounds fun??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

Yay can't wait!
??? you own a ranch ... cool


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> ??? you own a ranch...



Not really... I just call it one.

Especially cuttin' the grass with a push mower in 100+ degree heat!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Not really... I just call it one.
> 
> Especially cuttin' the grass with a push mower in 100+ degree heat!



god, that really sucks.. my backyard's hecka huge too.. 
so i can kinda understand where you're coming from..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

I love in an apratment now so I don't need to worry about that lol... Suck for you FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

*Chapter 240 - Obito's Homecoming*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Sakura x Obito Uzumaki x Naruto x Shikamaru x Temari x Ibiki


*Chapter 240 -  Obito's Homecoming*


?Hey, Honey? What?s with all the new stuff??  Sakura asked Obito after he left the bathroom.

?Aw...  Long story, Mom?  How are you feeling?  High-Pockets said that Kabuto guy did quite a number on you??  Obito replied combing his tuft of hair.

?Oh, I?m fine? Now??  She said.

?You?re sure??  Obito asked with concern.

?Honey, It was bad and it could have been worse? But your little brother saved the day.  Just like I heard that you saved the day??  Sakura smiled as she kissed her son?s forehead.

?Yeah, okay??  Obito smiled.

?Anyway, all my gear got trashed, Mom...  That?s why I?m wearing Sand issue fatigue pants.  I gotta send Gaara-Sama some money, too.?

?From what I understand, he?s going to be sending you some??  Sakura replied.

?What??!  Why???  Obito asked.

?Honey?  You helped stop a war?  Any other Shinobi would get the same gratitude??

?Yeah? I guess??

?I?m very proud of you.?  Sakura smiled.

?Thanks, Mom? You know I had help out there, right??

?And a lot of that help, including your sister and Kakashi-Sensei, would have been killed without you?  It?s as simple as that.?  Sakura said as she messed up his hair.

?Now? What do you want for dinner tonight??  She grinned.

?Yakiniku sounds good??  Obito replied.

?Alright? Do you want to ask Hitomi to come, too??  Sakura asked.

?Oh? So you know about all of that???  Obito grinned.

?Silly? Ino and I may act like we hate each other, but we?re really good friends?!?

?I?m relieved to hear that, Mom?  I wouldn?t want to see how you would go at it if you two hated each other??  Obito sneered.

*****

?That?s all I could get out of her, Naruto-Sama??  Ibiki said.

?So Kabuto covered his tracks good there, too??  Shikamaru said.

?What happens to the girl, now??  Temari asked.

?Well, she will be locked up until her court-martial, at which time she will probably get the Death-Penalty??  Ibiki said.

?I don?t want that??  Naruto said.

?All respects, Naruto?  It?s not up to you at this point.  All you can do is stop her execution when the time comes??

?Yeah, I know??  Naruto said.

?Ibiki? Can you stall the thing until High-Pockets returns??

?Yes, Sir? I can!?  Ibiki replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah the death penalty... Ouch


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

Oooo.. good, good!!! I'm loving it!!.. lol.
Great job, Great job..


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 16, 2008)

That a harsh penalty but I agree.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> That a harsh penalty but I agree.



Yeaah but Still.. That shit happens in reality too..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

*Chapter 241 -  Victory Meal*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Kakashi x (Team 3) Konohamaru x Hinata Uzumaki x Hinata Hyuga x Asuma Nara


*Chapter 241 -  Victory Meal *


?Thanks for the barbeque?!?  Obito said to his parents.

?And thanks for inviting me? Lord, Hoka? I mean??  Hitomi smiled.

Naruto and Sakura chuckled.

?Don?t sweat it, Hitomi?  Being a favored in-law has it?s privileges?!?  Naruto said.

?Besides, being called, ?Lord Hokage? was fun for about the first five or ten minutes, then it gets real annoying??  He added.

?Yes, but it?s an esteemed office and you are due the respect of the title??  Sakura said.

?Yeah? But I don?t want to be stuffy?  And that?s not exactly ?an esteemed? portrait of yourself up in my office?!  Naruto winked.

?Yeah, well I gotta have something up there to keep you in line when I?m not around?!?  She playfully shoved her husband.

?So what?s our next mission, Pop??  Obito asked.

?For you guys??  A full day off tomorrow and then more training?!?

?More training??  Hitomi asked.

?Yeah? Not to be talking shop here tonight, but you guys are way ahead of your class in experience now?  I want to capitalize on that.?  Naruto explained.

?That means you will be training with both me and Sakura now, Hitomi?  Not just because you might be my daughter-in-law, but because you?ve earned some advanced training??  Naruto said.

?And because you?ve proved you?re ready for it?!?  Sakura added.

?Wh..What?ll I be doing??!?  Hitomi stuttered.

Naruto started to laugh.

?Don?t let him psyche you, Sugar-Bear??  Sneered Obito.

?And don?t you get too comfortable, son??  Naruto said to Obito.

?Hehe? You want to race around the block, Pop??  Obito grinned.

?I wish I could race you around the block? But I have to get back to the office for a while??  Naruto said and he drank the last of his tea.

*****

?That was a good meal H??  Kakashi said.

?Yeah!  Brrruup!  Except there wasn?t enough of it!?  Naruto Jr. said as he wiped his mouth with his sleeve.

?You?re such a slob!?  Hinata Uzumaki said to her little brother.

?Ni, hee, hee, hee, hee?!?

?Naruto? Please??  Said Kakashi.

?Your problem is that you get bored easy??  Hinata Hyuga said.

?Yeah, my Mom says the same thing??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?I say we stick him in a sack and hang him in a tree for tonight!?  Said Asuma.

?Not a bad idea, Sweetie??  Hinata Uzumaki grinned.

?Guys? Please??  Kakashi said.

?You guys do what you want?  I?m goin? to bed over here??  Said Konohamaru.

?Wow? He?s been acting strange??  Said Hinata Hyuga.

?Yeah? A letter he got from his wife and that drunken lecture he got from Kiba-Sensei a couple of nights ago??  Asuma said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

OOOOooo.. good, good (again).. 
“Yeah… A letter he got from his wife and that drunken lecture he got from Kiba-Sensei a couple of nights ago…” Asuma said.
- I didn't get that part.. *confused*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOOOooo.. good, good (again)..
> ?Yeah? A letter he got from his wife and that drunken lecture he got from Kiba-Sensei a couple of nights ago?? Asuma said.
> - I didn't get that part.. *confused*



Remember Kiba got drunk and told him he should be with Moegi since she is still alive etc... and obviously Moegi just sent him mail saying I want to work on things?

Good FLJ can't wait for the next one


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOOOooo.. good, good (again)..
> ?Yeah? A letter he got from his wife and that drunken lecture he got from Kiba-Sensei a couple of nights ago?? Asuma said.
> - I didn't get that part.. *confused*




At the end of his dream, Kiba recounts telling Konohamaru off...

Konohamaru and Moegi were/are married but separated.

They got problems.

What Kiba is telling him is that Konohamaru is upset with his wife because she's got a gig with ANBU, plus Konohamaru lost a couple of guys on his previous team and he's not getting enough time with his wife, so Konohamaru left Moegi...

This hacks Kiba off... Since he lost his wife after 6 or 7 months of bliss.

Choji brought a letter with him to give to Konohamaru from Moegi...  What was in that letter, we don't know yet.  (Nor do I... Heh, heh, heh)

This is weighing heavy on Konohamaru's mind and making him act strange.

(This is a minor sub-plot that I've got spread out all over several chapters)

Will they get back together again...?  Or will it be "splitsville"...?

~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> At the end of his dream, Kiba recounts telling Konohamaru off...
> 
> Konohamaru and Moegi were/are married but separated.
> 
> ...



Oooo.. Haha, i get it..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

Lol I wonder what the letter said... btw I love your signature sophie. I love anko


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 16, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Lol I wonder what the letter said... btw I love your signature sophie. I love anko



Yeaah so do i.. 
Thanks hun.. i appreicate that.
I love her too.. like mad love.
If i wasn't straight i would totally date her..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah so do i..
> Thanks hun.. i appreicate that.
> I love her too.. like mad love.
> If i wasn't strait i would totally date her..



I know what you mean lol
Have you ever watched the abridged series? I believe it was episode 13 and one of the guys asked her "how does your coat stay in the exact same position at all time?" and she answer, "the FCC kid... The FCC" lol I couldn't stop laughing lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know what you mean lol
> Have you ever watched the abridged series? I believe it was episode 13 and one of the guys asked her "how does your coat stay in the exact same position at all time?" and she answer, "the FCC kid... The FCC" lol I couldn't stop laughing lol




It's always great when they break the "fourth wall" with a gag...

In Space Balls they're having the fight with their Schwartz and they light-saber one of the camera crew...


*"Never underestimate the power of the Schwartz!"*


~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> It's always great when they break the "fourth wall" with a gag...
> 
> In Space Balls they're having the fight with their Schwartz and they light-saber one of the camera crew...
> 
> ...



lol true that lol

I love Space Balls!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I know what you mean lol
> Have you ever watched the abridged series? I believe it was episode 13 and one of the guys asked her "how does your coat stay in the exact same position at all time?" and she answer, "the FCC kid... The FCC" lol I couldn't stop laughing lol



Ahahaha.. yeaah.
Ahahhaha.. yeaah i've watched that..
Funny shit, funny shit..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahaha.. yeaah.
> Ahahhaha.. yeaah i've watched that..
> Funny shit, funny shit..



I love the abridged series... ( I have almost all of them in my ipod lol) Thats is some funny shit.... Kakashi on episode i believe it was 4 or 5 when they get attacke by AA tusha and his dumb ass brother, and they wrap their chains around Kakashi.

Kakashi: Does that answer your question?
Naruto: We didn't ask you anthing.
Kakashi: You know logic has a brother and his name is DHUT THE HELL UP!

Kakashi: Not now Anko... 
Dumbass bro: We got him brother
AA tusha: Why thank captain obvious
Sasuke: Oh no they got sensei
*LOGGED*
Sasuke: ...... Nobody say a word


:rofl LMAO!  

One of my favorite from that episode is when they are leaving the village

Naruto: Alright lets go out and adventure
Sasuke: Yay woopdedoo....
Kakashi: Ok seriously Naruto you need some ridalin and Sasuke you need some prosack...
Sakura: What do I need?
Kakashi: A smack across the face!
Sakura: Your mean!
Kakashi: Yeah well your useless


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I love the abridged series... ( I have almost all of them in my ipod lol) Thats is some funny shit.... Kakashi on episode i believe it was 4 or 5 when they get attacke by AA tusha and his dumb ass brother, and they wrap their chains around Kakashi.
> 
> Kakashi: Does that answer your question?
> Naruto: We didn't ask you anthing.
> ...



Ahahahaha.. I love those episodes..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahaha.. I love those episodes..



Who doesn't? lol I could go on quoting but that would take all day lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Who doesn't? lol I could go on quoting but that would take all day lol



Ahaha.. true, true.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. true, true.



 I think there is a FC for that in NF but I am not sure


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I think there is a FC for that in NF but I am not sure



Yeaah, I don't know either..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah, I don't know either..



i'm gonna go look


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

*Joe's Production Notes -- The Inside Scoop - Part 1*

*Naruto: The Next Generation

Joe's Production Notes
The Inside Scoop - Part 1 


A little bit about how I came up with some of the characters?

(And hopefully this won't ruin the ride for anyone...)

Hinata Uzumaki was supposed to be THE MAIN character? She had one little brother that was too young to do anything but comedy relief and maybe a second little brother who was in the Academy.

In my mind, her inspiration comes from two places.  

First, from the Silver-Age Supergirl from the late 1960?s(?) when the Late Kurt Schaffenberger was drawing her.

I loved the art work and couldn?t get enough of it!  (Great mini-skirt!)

However, the writing was bad, (really BAD... and the plots were worse!)...  

But they did draw her smart, courageous and ?hard driving? beyond just her ?super powers?

Hinata Uzumaki quickly evolves from this basic foundation and the second place her inspiration comes from is Herman Wouk?s ?Winds of War??

Specifically, Natalie Jastrow who would marry Byron Henry, a lazy kid who had great ?Presence of Mind? in an emergency?

Byron Henry as played by Jan Michael Vincent was also part of my inspiration for Asuma Nara.

Now, Hinata Hyuga is inspired by several nurses I have known over the years, (who will remain nameless?)  

Hinata H. is about the same height and weight as Hinata U?.  But where O.J. has tight, toned muscles, H is a little more ?curvy?? And a brunette.

(And if you ever get the chance, watch "The Winds of War" miniseries on DVD... It's really good acting!)


To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> A little bit about how I came up with some of the characters?
> 
> (And hopefully this won't ruin the ride for anyone...)
> 
> ...




ahaha.. no ruining of the ride for me... lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> i'm gonna go look




Sweet.. tell me if you find anything..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> A little bit about how I came up with some of the characters?
> 
> (And hopefully this won't ruin the ride for anyone...)
> 
> ...



Cool never heard of the Winds of war but I will definately look that up then lol... Nice insparation, you should have people draw up your characters so people know what they look like... I't an Idea lol



> Sweet.. tell me if you find anything..


I found one! go in my posts i should have it in there (I asked to join lol)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Cool never heard of the Winds of war but I will definately look that up then lol... Nice insparation, you should have people draw up your characters so people know what they look like... I't an Idea lol
> 
> 
> I found one! go in my posts i should have it in there (I asked to join lol)



sweet.. hecka rad..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> sweet.. hecka rad..



Haha hecka rad? lol Rad I haven't heard that in forever, I remeber when hecka came out lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha hecka rad? lol Rad I haven't heard that in forever, I remeber when hecka came out lol



Yeaah.. I still use 'em.. Cuz there great..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah.. I still use 'em.. Cuz there great..



True that lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> True that lol



Ahaha.. fer sure..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I'm gonna try to go to bed early so goodnight you all! TTFN till tomorrow


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Well I'm gonna try to go to bed early so goodnight you all! TTFN till tomorrow



Goodnight.. Talk to you later 
I'll be on for a while longer..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

*Joe's Production Notes - The Inside Scoop - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation

Joe's Production Notes
The Inside Scoop - Part 2 


Takahiro I came up with as a composite of all the crazy, zany character actors I’ve watched over the years.

Alan Hale Sr, Gabby Hayes, Oliver Platt who was great in “The Three Musketeers” and Ken Curtis, who you wouldn’t recognize outside of his role as Festus on “Gunsmoke”…

In short Takahiro is a cross between Koo-Koo-Man from the old “Mighty Heroes” cartoons and Max Klinger from “MASH”, with just a hint of Sean Connery’s James Bond.  

I expect to do more with him in Volume 2

*****

Hitomi has her roots in the old Sakura scene in Chapter 3 where she’s on the park bench pining over Sasuke.  

Hitomi really is the runt of the litter when we first meet her, but even so, she’s cuter than she realizes with her eyes being her best feature, and Obito notices.

I had originally planned to drag out their relationship, but then I read a post from a Forum Member (on an unrelated subject) where they said that this was the usual formula in just about all fiction, and especially Manga.

I decided I didn’t want to be like everyone else, and had Hitomi and Obito hit it off early.

I’m pleased with the results…!  The only downside is their romance gave Obito the opportunity to steal scenes from Hinata and Asuma.

Hitomi should grow and develop in Volume 2... I don't want to leave her in the dust, or in Obito's shadow...!

More on Obito later!


To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Naruto: The Next Generation
> 
> Joe's Production Notes
> The Inside Scoop - Part 2
> ...



Aww.. Good goood..
Nice job with the pairings.. 
Keep it up.. Cant wait till your next chapter..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Naruto: The Next Generation
> 
> Joe's Production Notes
> The Inside Scoop - Part 2
> ...



I'm back! lol
Dude you get all insperation from everywhere lol...
It's pretty cool that you are telling us where you get them from 
THANKS!
Can't wait for more


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I'm back! lol
> Dude you get all insperation from everywhere lol...
> It's pretty cool that you are telling us where you get them from
> THANKS!
> Can't wait for more



Yes, yes.. True to that..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I'm back! lol
> Dude you get all insperation from everywhere lol...
> It's pretty cool that you are telling us where you get them from
> THANKS!
> Can't wait for more




*
Well, the Silver-Age Supergirl angle is a little lame, but I liked the "Hard-Driving" aspects of the character...

It's what led to Hinata's nickname of 'Odd-Job' and I've tried to write her as someone who won't just sit around and watch the action.

...and besides!  It was Mr. Kishimoto himself who openned the door on characters with Super-Strength!  (Tsunade and Sakura)

I've also got a sweet idea for Hitomi... I just need to plug it in at the right place!
*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> Well, the Silver-Age Supergirl angle is a little lame, but I liked the "Hard-Driving" aspects of the character...
> 
> It's what led to Hinata's nickname of 'Odd-Job' and I've tried to write her as someone who won't just sit around and watch the action.
> ...


I can't wait to find out lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I can't wait to find out lol


Aha.. Me either.. 
I'm way thrilled about your upcoming chapters..
Good job, good job..

trasofnaruto: You should seriously be my E-Sister.. 
That would be totally rad .. LMAO!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aha.. Me either..
> I'm way thrilled about your upcoming chapters..
> Good job, good job..
> 
> ...



I totaly agree lol 
From now on sophie-surenei and trsofnaruto are E-Sister LMAO
I am putting that on my signature


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I totaly agree lol
> From now on sophie-surenei and trsofnaruto are E-Sisters LMAO
> I am putting that on my signature



Yeaah.. So did i.. That's hecka cool..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

I loves U sister! lol <3
We should have FLJ be our daddy lol he always gives us good advice lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I loves U sister! lol <3
> We should have FLJ be our daddy lol he always gives us good advice lol



&hearts; you 
Umm.. Daddy? I'd rather not..
You can if you want to though..
Uncle would be better, or cousin.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> &hearts; you
> Umm.. Daddy? I'd rather not..
> You can if you want to though..
> Uncle would be better, or cousin.



Yeah or big brother.... lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Yeah or big brother.... lol



Big brother sounds alright..
I would love another brother..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Big brother sounds alright..
> I would love another brother..



He needs to get online so we can ask lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> He needs to get online so we can ask lol



Ahaha.. Yeaah, Seriously..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. Yeaah, Seriously..



LOLZ X3... He also needs to put up the next chapter lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

*Chapter 242 -  Naruto vs. Hitomi?!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Hitomi Akimichi 


*Chapter 242 -  Naruto vs. Hitomi?!*


A couple of days later?

?Dodge ?em Hitomi!?  Sakura yelled.

?AHHH!?  Hitomi screamed as the Kunai with the Exploding Tag went off.

?Ah-Ha!  A Chakra shield!  You?ve been comparing notes with Hinata!?  Naruto yelled.

?Hokage? I mean, Sensei? Please!?  Hitomi yelped.

?Don?t beg!  Take this!?  Naruto yelled.

?AHHH!? She screamed again as she blocked the Shurikin with her Kunai.

Hitomi blocked one, but got nicked by the other.

?I?m sorry, Hitomi? Are you alright??  Naruto asked.

?I..I think so? Sensei??  Hitomi replied.

?Are you sure??

?Y..Yes? It?s just a little blood.?

Naruto broke his Jutsu and the twenty clones disappeared.  He then sat down on the grass next to Hitomi.

?You know that if I was a bad guy trying to kill you, I wouldn?t stop to ask how you?re doing?  I?d just kill you??

?I..I know, Sensei??  Hitomi replied.

?You?re gonna have to learn to fight while you bleed? It?s gonna happen.?

?I..I know that, too? Sensei??

?Other than that, you?re doing well? I?m proud of you.?

?Thanks?  I guess I need to come up with some better Jutsu?s??  Hitomi said.

?You need a lot of things? More Chakra, which will happen? More experience? You also need determination and cunning??  

?I want you to pass the Chuunin Exam in four months?  We need Medical Nins in the field and we?re short.?

?What if all your teammates are down and you?re the only one left to defend them against a Jounin or 2 or 3???  Naruto asked.

?I..I hear you, Sensei??

?There, I healed your cut??  Sakura said.

?Thanks, Sensei??

?Hitomi? You?re doing better than anticipated?  We?ll train you ourselves??  Naruto said.

?You..You will??  She asked.

?Yeah? You proved yourself at the crossroads and Obito thinks the world of you? I think it?s proper for Naruto and I to spend time with the girl that will probably be our daughter-in-law??  Sakura grinned.

?And I don?t want to be the one to break the news to Obito that you got killed on a mission because you were ill-prepared?  That would break his heart and ours, too.?  Naruto said.

?Thanks??  Hitomi replied.  

?Kiba-Sensei told us a little about his wife?  I don?t want that to happen to Obito, either? It?s too sad??


*To be continued...*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Naruto: The Next Generation *
> by ForkliftJoe
> Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
> Naruto x Sakura x Hitomi Akimichi
> ...



Yay! for Hitomi! lol She gets to be trained by the Hokage and his Wife lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Great!! I liked it.. Great job!! 
Be my E-brother? Pleaaaasse...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Our E- brother PLeeeeaaasssseeee


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to be you E-brother.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> I want to be you E-brother.



Consider to be my E-brother lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> I want to be you E-brother.



Aha.. What about me??


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aha.. What about me??



I think he ment both of us lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> I think he ment both of us lol



He better have.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> He better have.. lol.



LOL We have one big huge happy family now lol, but I want more


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> LOL We have one big huge happy family now lol, but I want more



Ahaha.. seriously, i have so many that i cant even list them all.. i have to put my fav 4 and put "& many many more" LMAO..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. seriously, i have so many that i cant even list them all.. i have to put my fav 4 and put "& many many more" LMAO..



Really who are they lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Really who are they lol



Duude.. .. Do you seriously want me to pull out my list?? 
I have a lot.. but my fav's are listed.. and of course, you one of them.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Duude.. .. Do you seriously want me to pull out my list??
> I have a lot.. but my fav's are listed.. and of course, you one of them.. lol.



Lol Yeah maybe you shouldn't lol
YAY! I'm one of them lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Lol Yeah maybe you shouldn't lol
> YAY! I'm one of them lolz



ahah.. thought so.. lol.
Of course you are..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

I have my top people at the top of my list  of Bros and Sis lol (They are like the imediate family lol)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 17, 2008)

*Chapter 243  -  Inconsistency*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Shikamaru x Obito 


*Chapter 243  -  Inconsistency*


?Alright, you guys are dismissed?  Great job!?  Naruto said.

Team 3 walked out of the office and wondered what to do about something to eat.

?Kakashi-Sensei? What did High-Pockets find out??  Naruto asked.

?Well?  There was only one more Kabuto that we were able to capture? If there were anymore there, they left the Village.  Kakashi explained.

?Some of the Hyuga Clan stayed behind, right??  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah? They?ll stay on and do routine sweeps until we can get a handle on them??

?The Byakugan is about the only way we have of detecting them at this time??  Naruto commented.

?Ahh, Naruto?  I have a request??  Kakashi said.

?Sure??

Just then, there was a knock.

?Yes??  Naruto said.

?Hi, Pop?  Kakashi-Sensei?!?

?Awp!  Obito?!?

?I?m sorry, Dad? I can come back later??  Obito apologized.

?That?s alright, Obito? I don?t mind??  Kakashi said.

?No.. Uh? I just had a question about that thing we were talking about? It can wait??  Obito said.

?Actually, why don?t we all go for a walk??? Naruto said.

They all walked over to the training area.

?Kakashi-Sensei? I informed Obito about Hinata Inuzuka and the Red Tags? And he?s been brought up to speed.?

?Mmm??  Kakashi grunted.

?What was your question, Son???

?I wanted to know more about the rest of the team? And the one guy who survived the blast?  And HOW he survived???  Obito said.

?You suspect something???  Kakashi asked.

?Maybe? I don?t know? I?m not a conspiracy geek? Just thought I should ask and make sure? The stakes are too high.?  Obito explained.

Kakashi grinned.

?Because you survived? Right??

?And because I experienced the blast??  Obito replied.

Well, he was also part of the Hyuga Clan and he used the Kaiten to create a shield of Chakra? Just like you??  Kakashi explained.

?No, Kakashi-Sensei? Dad? Not like me??

Kakashi and Naruto glared at Obito.


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Good, good.. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Great job, Can't wait till next Chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Great job, Can't wait till next Chapter



Yeaah me either.. lol..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 17, 2008)

So when exactly does part two start at?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 17, 2008)

Good question..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> So when exactly does part two start at?




I haven't decided yet... There's a few pesky housekeeping chapters I have to work through and then an Epilogue...

Or is THIS the epilogue...???  Or is that spelled eplilog...???

I can never keep it straight...

More after I write it... ~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> I haven't decided yet... There's a few pesky housekeeping chapters I have to work through and then an Epilogue...
> 
> Or is THIS the epilogue...???  Or is that spelled eplilog...???
> 
> ...



Ahaha.. yeaah..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> I haven't decided yet... There's a few pesky housekeeping chapters I have to work through and then an Epilogue...
> 
> Or is THIS the epilogue...???  Or is that spelled eplilog...???
> 
> ...



Tease! ... But I love it lol
I think you spelled epilogue right the first time


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Aha yeaah you spelt it right that first time..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

*Chapter 244  -  What?s Next?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Kakashi x Hinata Uzumaki x Asuma Nara x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi x Takahiro Togo x Kiba


*Chapter 244  -  What?s Next?*


A few days later?

?Ahh? Hinata? Asuma??

?Kakashi-Sensei??  They replied.

?Hi, guys? Glad you?re here??  Naruto said.  ?Go ahead and sit down.?

?How would the two of you like to accompany me for a few months??

?Us, Sensei???  Asuma asked.

?Yes? I need to start passing on my techniques and I?ve decided the two of you should be my apprentices??  Kakashi explained.

?We?ll travel a bit, see the sights and??

?Excuse me, Sensei? We need to pass the Chuunin Exams in 5 months??  Hinata said.

?That?s not a problem??  Kakashi winked.  ?We?ll be back off and on??

?What about H?  And Team 3???  Asuma asked. 

?Temporarily mothballed??  Naruto replied.  ?Because of her Byakugan, Hinata will be studying at the hospital from now on??  Naruto explained.

?She?s made herself a one-of-a-kind Med-Nin and we can?t afford to put her into harm?s way on missions anymore??

?You?ll be back together for the Chuunin Exam? Don?t worry??

?In fact, I?m promoting you to the temporary rank of Chuunin while you?re with Kakashi-Sensei?  You?ll still have to pass the exam, but at least you?ll get Chuunin pay?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Chuunin pay will be nice?!?  Asuma smiled.

?That it will!?  Hinata grinned.

*****

?Thanks for doing this guys??  Kiba said.

?It?s our honor, Sensei??  Takahiro said as he set his offering at the base of the Heroes Memorial.

?It seemed like the right thing to do, Sensei??  Hitomi said as she put her arms around Kiba?s neck and hugged him.

?I guess you know a lot about depression, don?t you???  She asked.

?A little?  Hinata was a lot like you in the confidence department? Only she had it worse??

?She did??  Asked Hitomi.

?Yeah? After we were married, the shell she had around herself seemed to melt and I?m the one who got to know the real her.?  Kiba explained.

?Deep down, Hinata was a very loving, passionate person and I got to know that part of her?  She was an amazing woman??

Obito and Hitomi smiled at each other.

?So I hear that you?re going to be training with Naruto and Sakura??  Kiba said.

?Yeah, Sensei? That?s right??  Hitomi replied.

?And I?m supposed to train with some guy by the name of Rock Lee???  Takahiro said.

?Lee??!  Kiba chuckled.  ?Aw, man? Good luck!?

?What??  Takahiro asked.

?Oh, nothing? Nothing at all??  Kiba snickered.

?What about you, Obito??  Kiba asked.

?While they?re getting ready for the Chuunin Exams, I?ll be going on these ?Diplomatic, Hokage?s Kid? missions??  Obito groaned.

Takahiro and Hitomi laughed.

?What about you, Sensei??  Obito asked.

?I?ll be around?  I still want to train Hitomi and Mikasa? It shouldn?t take too long??  Kiba said.

?Ugh? More training??  Hitomi groaned.

?Trust me, kid? You?re getting off light!?  Kiba whispered to Hitomi.

?Huh?  What did you say, Sensei??  Takahiro asked.

?Nothing? nothing at all??  Kiba snickered.


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha I feel bad for Takahiro he is going to regret ever going to Lees (especially with Anko there too ouch he is screwed lol) But he will definatly come back way stronger


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA!! Rock Lee.. He's so screawed..
Good, goood.. I likes


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man, look how many chapters there are...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Oh man, look how many chapters there are...




The Chapters are about 2, maybe 3 pages long on Microsoft Word at 14 points...

I figure if someone was to draw them out on a Manga page they would be about 6 to 8 pages of art work per Chapter.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

yeaah thats still a lot.. lol.
Great job FLJ


----------



## Senzairu (Jun 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> The Chapters are about 2, maybe 3 pages long on Microsoft Word at 14 points...
> 
> I figure if someone was to draw them out on a Manga page they would be about 6 to 8 pages of art work per Chapter.



I see, I saw the number 244 and felt overwhelmed.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah he's pretty good..
I'll give him that..


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 18, 2008)

flj is probably to third best non famous writer i have came across..... the first beng ....oh god what was her name....sasusakugirl...something like that...she wrote the story on here call sakura goes to an all guy academy...it was a semi sasusaku story and well that's my favorite pairing...but she was awesome too...the second being my co-writer in a series we plan to get published when we're older...(yeah me and my friend both want to be writers when we grow up and we have this awesome interlinked book going on right now) and flj you are awesome.....really...trully....


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> flj is probably to third best non famous writer i have came across..... the first beng ....oh god what was her name....sasusakugirl...something like that...she wrote the story on here call sakura goes to an all guy academy...it was a semi sasusaku story and well that's my favorite pairing...but she was awesome too...the second being my co-writer in a series we plan to get published when we're older...(yeah me and my friend both want to be writers when we grow up and we have this awesome interlinked book going on right now) and flj you are awesome.....really...trully....




Many thanks Kisara!

I never knew I had all this in me... It has gotten easier as I've gone along.

My typing skills aren't improving... But it's easier to flow it out of my head to the keyboard.

I just wish I could draw some of this out...  Best I could do would be a series of lame looking stick figures.

More to come!  And later tonight I'll post my inspiration for Obito.

Be sure and have you iPod's ready for a history lesson!  There will be a test!  Heh, heh, heh...

~ FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 18, 2008)

i dunno, sometimes it feels to me thats it's easier to draw what i'm thinking rather than writing it...although i really love to write.....for some reason though....6 out of 8 stories i'm writing are fanfiction...wait for it...naruto fanfictions...and then i have two fan mangas currently in progress....all i know is that for each of my stories...any characters i've had to make up....i have drawn at least one picture for them......


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> I see, I saw the number 244 and felt overwhelmed.



But it's worth reading  and you get thru them pretty quickly 



> i dunno, sometimes it feels to me thats it's easier to draw what i'm thinking rather than writing it...although i really love to write.....for some reason though....6 out of 8 stories i'm writing are fanfiction...wait for it...naruto fanfictions...and then i have two fan mangas currently in progress....all i know is that for each of my stories...any characters i've had to make up....i have drawn at least one picture for them......


Me too except for the other way around lol... I have a few drawing of my OC characters for my FF but for some reason it's easier to write it than to draw it to me


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

*Chapter 245  -  Obito and Hinata?s Birthday Party*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Asuma Nara x Obito Uzumaki x Hitomi Akimichi 


*Chapter 245  -  Obito and Hinata’s Birthday Party*


“Happy Birthday, Baby Sis!” 

“Happy Birthday, ya Big Lug!”

“The pet names people come up with…!”  Giggled Hitomi as they sat down at the table.

“Hehe… What are you laughing about… ‘Sugar-Bear’…?”  Asuma asked.

“Hey, don’t make fun of it!”  Obito replied.

“Yeah, you and Hinata should come up with pet names for yourself…”  Grinned Hitomi.

“What’s wrong with just ‘Asuma’ and ‘OJ’…?  Asuma asked as he placed meat on the grill.

“Well, I heard about some artist who had a horse named ‘Forklift’…  Obito said.

“There’s the old joke about a guy with a wooden leg named ‘Smith’…”  Hinata added.

“Well, let’s see… ‘Buttercup’…?”  Asuma asked.

“Not on your life!”  Hinata glared.

“I will say you look nice tonight!  Very nice!”  Asuma said to Hinata as he stole a quick glance at her thighs.

“Oh, thank you…” She replied, flirting with her eyes.  “This is part of my Birthday Bet with Obito’s Clones…”

“A bet…?  I… guess I missed it…”  Asuma said with a puzzled look.

“It was when we raced ahead with the guys on the scrolls… My clones challenged Baby Sis to a race…”  Obito explained.

“Yeah, it was a draw when one of his clones picked me up and jumped over the wall…”  Hinata said.

“We decided to get each other what we bet for the race…”  Obito added.

“The new dress for me and this meal for him…”  Hinata said.

“Oh, so then this is your treat tonight?”  Grinned Hitomi.

“Yeah… And I could have bought five meals at this joint for what that rag set me back…!”  Obito thought to himself.

“Well, Obito… You have my gratitude…”  Asuma said as he raised his glass.

“Well, I’m envious…  Some girls can wear short skirts…”  Hitomi said.

“The hemline on this is longer than our uniform shorts…”  Hinata replied.

“Yeah, but they don’t show off the curves…!”  Asuma grinned.

“Hey…!”  Hinata leaned over and nudged him with her shoulder.

“Hey, yourself…”  Asuma said as he stole a kiss.

Hinata winked and slipped her hand into his while they continued to talk.

“Say… I hear Takahiro is going to train with Rock Lee…”  Asuma said.  “Should be interesting…”

“Whaaaatt?!”  Hinata said laughing.  “No way!”  

“I don’t get it…”  Shrugged Hitomi.  “I hear he’s a good trainer… What’s the joke?”

“The Splendid Ninja…?  He’s a very good trainer… He’ll work you to death…”  Hinata replied with a grin.

“He also calls himself the ‘Beautiful Green Beast of Konoha’…”  Obito said.

“I thought it was blue…”  Asuma said.

“No, it’s green…”  Hinata replied.

“Green?”  Hitomi asked.

“Should we explain it, Sis…?”  Obito grinned.

“They’d never believe it…”  Hitomi replied as she rolled her eyes.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Good good...
You even manged to sqeeze 'forklift' into there.. lol. 
Great job, good work..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 18, 2008)

Hinata is looking ultra smexy lol...
Great jb can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeaah she is.. lol.. 
can't wait the next chapter either..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Good good...
> You even manged to sqeeze 'forklift' into there.. lol.
> Great job, good work..




A little Alfred Hitchcock cameo thing there...

I got the 'handle' from the Ace Reid 'Cowpokes' series a few year ago to do eBay with...

The horse's name was Forklift...

[DLMURL]http://www.cowpokes.com/[/DLMURL]


~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahaha. Nice..
Very funny..


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 18, 2008)

*shakes head*....lol horse...anyway.....i luv it...I love the pairing asumahina....so awesome.....


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry folks!  I had to work late tonight...

I'll try and get the next chapter on Word, but I'll get the 3rd Inside Scoop with Obito on later after I soak up a little A/C...

Now, it's chow time!  

Wendy's Double Beef...! 

Hey, will you look at that...!  It's got Bacon on it, too!

(What's with all the little seeds on the bun...?)


~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

*Chapter 246  -  Youkako?s Story*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Ino x Naruto Jr. x Obito


*Chapter 246  -  Youkako?s Story*


?What did you and High-Pockets find out??

?That she?s been through hell??  Ino replied.

?Yeah, Pop? That Kabuto guy and some of his goons raided their village, killed her parents and took her along with several other kids??  Naruto Jr. explained.

?Obito killed a couple of them when Youkako?s team attacked him??

?You know this for a fact, Son??  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, Pop? It?s all right there in her current memory??

?Well, there?s not much of a chance then??  Naruto said.

?The Court-Marshall wants the Death Penalty for her??

?Even though her memories have been replaced and completely fabricated???  Ino asked.

?It?s not HER past, Naruto?  It?s what Kabuto has put into her mind?!  She?s a victim here??

?I know, Ino??  Naruto replied.

?High-Pockets?  Can you fix her memories??

?Yeah, Pop? I already have??  Naruto Jr. grinned.

?How?d she take that??

?She?s hurt, Naruto?  She having to mourn the death of her family in addition to the grilling Ibiki is giving her, and the fact the Court wants to execute her??  Ino replied.

?She spied as a Grass Ninja and tried to kill a Leaf Shinobi during an act of terrorism.?  Naruto explained.

?I feel sorry for the girl, but I can?t just do anything I want because I?m Hokage??

Just then there was a knock at the door.

?Come in??  Naruto yelled.

?You wanted to see me, Dad??  Obito said.

?Yeah, Son?  What more can you tell us about Youkako?s attack on you??

?Well, first it wasn?t on me, Dad? They attacked one of my Shadow Clones??

?Whoa!  Hold it!  One of your clones??  Naruto yelped.

?Yeah? Didn?t I put that in my report??  Obito asked.

?Well? It was a long report and I did have trouble keeping all of your clones straight?  Clone #1? Clone #3? Clone # 9??  Naruto chuckled.

?Would you be willing to testify that it was a clone she attacked??  Ino asked.

?I take it you?re trying to get her off??  Obito replied.

?You have a problem with that???  Naruto asked.

?No? But I?d be careful about trusting her? Just in case.?  Obito said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Good good.. Keep it up


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome job, can't wait till the next Chapter lolz


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like I left Obito's Inspiration on the computer at work..

Sorry folks!  I'll post it tomorrow.

~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Its all good.. Great job FLJ..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Hinata is looking ultra smexy lol...
> Great jb can't wait for the next chapter...



Hinata U. is the type that wouldn't stop a guy dead in his tracks...

She's the type that will make a guy look at her while he keeps walking... And walk right into things.

To be blunt:  A nice, but modest bustline... if you will.


Youkako is the type that WILL stop a guy dead in his tracks, and if you listen close you will hear a Model A Ford sound it's horn...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Hinata U. is the type that wouldn't stop a guy dead in his tracks...
> 
> She's the type that will make a guy look at her while he keeps walking... And walk right into things.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA I C lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked it.. lol.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 19, 2008)

HINATA H IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

I think he meant Hinata U.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 19, 2008)

ok.....hinata H is awesome though...not to discredit O.J. but i like H


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeaah.. He said Hinata Uzamaki.. 
Its cool those.. the 'h' and 'u' buttons 
are right next to each other.. lol.

Ahaha.. I like 'em both..


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 19, 2008)

no ....i really trully mean hinata H...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Tehy are both cool lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Oooohh.. HAHA. I knew that


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Oooohh.. HAHA. I knew that



Right...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Shut up Sis.. lol.


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha lolz


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. Not funny..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation

Joe's Production Notes
The Inside Scoop - Part 3 


(Alright folks!  Time for a history lesson!)


Obito Uzumaki.

He?s not based on Superman?  If that was the best I could do, then I wouldn?t have done Obito at all.

Obito?s inspiration is a little more interesting and goes back to where it all began in the 1930?s?

I wanted to have a side story with Hinata Uzumaki?s brother.  At first I left his age open, then I decided for the sake of doing the math to make them twins.

About 20 years ago, DC Comics created a character named Arnold ?Iron? Munro for the series ?Young All-Stars?.  

Iron Munro was Super-Strong and Nigh-Invulnerable.  He couldn?t fly, but could leap about a eighth of a mile, and had some Super-Speed.  (He was also quite the ladies? man!  ?James Bond would be envious!)

He was also a reluctant Super-Hero, he even refused to wear a Super-Hero costume, preferring to wear regular clothes.

At Issue 10 of the series, the writers reveal that Iron Munro is the illegitimate son of Hugo Danner, the protagonist of Philip Wylie?s 1930 Sci-Fi Novel ?The Gladiator??

This is where it gets interesting.

?The Gladiator? is thought, (by some, including me), to be the starting point for the entire Super-Hero comic book industry.  (even though there was no art work in the novel?)

Some even say that Siegel and Schuster (among others) stole the idea from Wylie?s Novel for characters like Superman, Captain Marvel and maybe even the Hulk.

(And it?s a great read, by the way?!  Only 140 pages long!)

In short, I decided to use ol? Hugo for a blueprint to define the limits of Obito?s abilities.

In the novel, Hugo saved a man from being crushed to death by a large stone slab that had fallen from the top of a pyramid? It weighed an estimated 4 tons and Hugo caught it with one hand.

I figure Obito should be able to lift approximately 15 tons of dead weight...  (with great exertion and a hernia?)  (15 tons? sounds about right?)

I didn?t want Obito to have Super-Speed of any kind, he?s not any faster than any other Ninja and maybe slower when running.

Instead, I decided to give him faster Chakra recovery and a souped-up immune and nervous system.  

This is why Obito and Hinata U. can be exposed to poisons and survive, and give them both immunity from GenJutsu. 

Now, Hugo?s Nigh-Invulnerability was there all the time.  

I wanted Obito and Hinata?s to be Chakra based and only be there when they needed it? Their invulnerability fluctuates.

For you artists out there wanting to draw any of this up, Obito is right at 6 foot, barrel-chested, muscle-bound, has a ?Booming? Robert Mitchum voice and a Texas Aggie haircut.

(Hinata U. by comparison is very attractive, quite petite and muscular without being a jock or a body-builder?)

When I write Obito, I try and keep all the John Wayne movie?s I?ve watched at the front of my mind.  (Situation + Obito + WWJWD? = Course of Action...)

*****

Again, Obito was an afterthought? I put him in here to show what his sister will eventually be capable of.

Obito was supposed to GO AWAY and let his sister have this series.

But then along came Hitomi?

Hitomi has changed what I originally planned, and I think made Obito and the series better as a whole.  And certainly more fun to write! 

~FLJ

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

*Chapter 247  -  Making Things Right*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Ibiki x Youkako 


*Chapter 247  -  Making Things Right*


?Are you sure you want to do this??  Ibiki asked.

?I have my doubts, too, Ibiki? But I?ll take a chance?  I think this is the right thing to do??  Naruto said.

The two men walked into the room.  

?Youkako? This is the Seventh Hokage??  Ibiki said.

?Lord Hokage??  Youkako stood up and bowed.

?She?s all yours, Sir??  Ibiki said.

?Youkako, come with me.?  Naruto said.

?Yes, Lord Hokage??

?How are you feeling???  Naruto asked.  ?I understand you?ve had a rough time of it??

?I?m? Better? Lord, Hokage??  Youkako replied with a puzzled look.

?For what it?s worth, I?m sorry about what happened to your family and your village? But you have to go on??  Naruto said.

?I got you off the hook with the spying charges, so you?re free now? To a point.?

?You?re only 13, so I can?t just turn you loose??

?I spoke with a lady friend of mine, who?s been through the same thing you?ve been through and she has agreed to take you on as your legal guardian?  Will that work for you??

Youkako was silent.

?No squawks??  No complaints???  Naruto asked.

?No, Lord Hokage?. I owe you my life??  Youkako replied.

?Youkako? You don?t owe me anything? I had a lot of help to set this up for you??

?You don?t owe me? But you owe the people of this village??

Naruto stopped and looked Youkako in the eyes.

?Whatever you do? Don?t ever betray them.?

Youkako winced and looked down.

?I won?t Lord, Hokage?  Never??  She said.

?Alright??  Naruto smiled.  ?This way??

They walked in the door.

?Hey, hey!  There he is!?

?Anko!  Hey?!?

?Youkako? This is Anko Lee?  She and her husband own a resort outside the village, and on occasion train Shinobi??  Naruto said.

?Anko?  This is Youkako?  Another of Orochimaru?s many innocents.?  Naruto replied.

?Yes? Well, we?ll get things straightened out??  Anko smiled. 


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice... Ilike it it! So Anko is taking care of her now, I don't know if I should feel sorry for the girl or hapy since Anko can be crazy sometimes lolz... I can't wait till the next chapter!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Nice... Ilike it it! So Anko is taking care of her now, I don't know if I should feel sorry for the girl or hapy since Anko can be crazy sometimes lolz... I can't wait till the next chapter!




I like the Rock Lee/ Anko pairing...!  They're two zany peas in the same pod!

Even though she's something like 8 or 9 years older than Lee, that just adds to the gung-ho insanity of these two characters!

~ FLJ


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 19, 2008)

It's still perfect to me lolz


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jun 19, 2008)

I love thish, I'm not even haalf way throught though I'm still on page 15, but it's great keep up the good work!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

God good.. I love Anko


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 19, 2008)

*Chapter 248  -  Off for New Training*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Uzumaki x Asuma Nara x Takahiro Togo x Youkako x Anko Lee


*Chapter 248  -  Off for New Training*


?I guess you guys are off!?

?Yeah, we are, Takahiro??  Replied Hinata.  ?How are you?  Any ill effects from???

?Nope!  Doing just fine??

?I guess you?re on your way for training as well??  Asuma asked.

?Yeah? I heard you trained with Rock Lee, O.J.? How is he??

Hinata began to grin and giggle.

?Oh, great??  Takahiro groaned.

?Aww, don?t worry, Takahiro? You?ll do fine??  Hinata said.

?Takahiro??  Anko asked as she and Youkako walked up.

?Yeah???  He replied.

?Excuse me?!?  Anko said coldly.

?Beg your pardon? Yes, Ma?am!?  Takahiro said as he snapped to attention.

?I?m Anko Lee? You?re to come with me??  She replied.

?It rhymes??  Said Asuma.

?She?s a poet and didn?t know it??  Hinata grinned.

?Please??  Anko grinned back.

?Hey, I know you!?  Takahiro and Youkako said to each other at the same time.

?You?re the chick that tried to flirt with Obito and then tried to slice him longways?!?  Takahiro grinned.

?And you?re the jerk that kept trying to undress me with his eyes?!?  Youkako glared.

?And still is??  Whispered Hinata to Asuma.

Hinata looked at Asuma and he was staring at Youkako as she was reading Takahiro the riot act.

?ASUMA!?  Hinata whispered louder as she frogged him in the arm.

?Huh?? OH! Oh? Uh? Yeah!  Definitely?!?  Asuma said as he realized he?d been busted.

?Alright!  Guys? GUYS!?  Anko yelled.

?Look we have a nice long hike ahead of us today? If the two of you can?t be civil to each other, then don?t say anything at all??  She added.

?Is that clear??

?Yes, Ma?am??  They replied.

?Alright? Move out!?  Anko said.

?Bye, Sensei?!? 

?Bye, Hinata?!?


*To be continued? *


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 19, 2008)

Good good good.. Like it..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice Anko is going to kick some A**


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Naruto x Sakura x Hitomi Akimichie x Takahiro Togo x Youkako x Rock Lee


*Chapter 249  -  Naruto’s Secret*


“UWAA!!!”  Hitomi yelped as she dodged the dozen Kunai.

“Nice cartwheel…!  Now you’re getting it!”  Naruto yelled.

“Naruto… Now…!”  Yelled Sakura.

Sakura threw a couple of gas bombs at Hitomi and Naruto threw Kunai with ropes at her. 

“AHH!”  Hitomi yelled as the ropes caught her.

“Hey!  What gives?  I can’t even see!”  Hitomi yelled.

“Yeah!  And you just died of poison gas, too!”  Sakura yelled back.

“Oh, great…”  Hitomi mumbled.

The smoke dissipated and Naruto helped Hitomi untangle herself.

“One of two ways out of that, Hitomi… Deflect the Kunai, or if you get caught like you just did…?  Use an exploding tag to get out of it!”  Sakura explained.

“You inhale just once and you’re dead…!”  Naruto added.

“C’mon, Sensei’s… Would someone really go to all that much trouble in a fight…?”

“Hitomi, where do you think I got the idea?”  Sakura asked.

“I used the exploding tag… And it nearly killed me!”

“I’m sorry, Sensei…”

“It’s okay… You’re improving with each session…  We’ll try and teach you every trick we know…”  Naruto said.

“Will you teach me how to use super-strength?”  Hiomi asked.

“Once your Chakra improves, yes…”  Sakura said.

“But let me tell you a secret… Learn to dodge and use weapons… And patience is your greatest weapon…!”  Naruto said.

“Took me forever to learn this…  Let the other guy use up his Chakra while you conserve yours!”  He grinned.

“It’s not always the strongest, or even the most skilled, but the Shinobi who is the most patient while the other guy who foolishly throws everything but the kitchen sink at them.”

“But… What if there is no time…?”  Hitomi asked.

“We’ll cover that later…  Right now it’s dodging and patience…!”  Sakura said.

“Now if you’re ready… It’s time for a game of ‘Save the Old Lady!’…”  Naruto yelled as he created a Shadow Clone and had it transform into an old woman.

“Save the old woman, before Naruto ‘kills’ her, Hitomi!”  Sakura yelled.

“I’ll bet Takahiro doesn’t have it this rough!”  Hitomi yelled.

Naruto, Sakura and the transformed Shadow Clone stopped, looked at each other and then broke up laughing hysterically.

“What?”  Hitomi asked.

*****

“No… WAY… Sensei…!  I am NOT wearing that!”  Takahiro said.

“For once we agree on something, Takahiro…!  Don’t look at me, Sensei…!  Not on your life!”  Youkako said.

“But…But…”  Rock Lee stammered.

“NO!”  They both yelled.

“Alright…”  Lee sighed.  “I hope you both have on your leg-weights…  Today we run 40 Kilometers in two hours!”

“And I avoided being executed for THIS?”  Youkako thought to herself. 

“Come on guys!  Celebrate the Power of Youth!  WOOO-HOO!”


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

AHAHA..
"Celebrate the power of youth"
Whoo!!.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

Takahiro and Youkako are so screwed lol
Great job


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. they are.. 
Being trained by Gai..
AHAHAHA.. sucks for 'em..


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice hope you make some more.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. FLJ?!?! Stop Writing?!?! Neevvver..
He gets the chapters out pretty fast.. so give it a little while..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. FLJ?!?! Stop Writing?!?! Neevvver..
> He gets the chapters out pretty fast.. so give it a little while..




I work for a livin' but I try and do one a day.

This is the spot where I originally wanted to end Volume 1...

I have some stuff to set up, so there will be this epilogue/prologue between volumes thing...

~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright.. thats kool..
Keep up the good work..
I'll keep reading..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. they are..
> Being trained by Gai..
> AHAHAHA.. sucks for 'em..



You mean rock lee?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah i ment Rock..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2008)

*Chapter 250  -  Letter From The Sand*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Hinata Hyuga x Neji 


*Chapter 250  -  Letter From The Sand*


“Hi Dad…”

“Hello, Hinata… Busy day?  You look tired.”  Neji replied.

“Three surgeries and a broken leg…”  Hinata replied.

“This scroll came for you from the Sand… Second in as many weeks.”

“Yeah…”  She said as she blushed and bit her lower lip.

Hinata opened the scroll and started reading.

She giggled, then grinned, and then blushed some more.

“So, what did he say?”  Neji asked.

“Oh, Dad… Please…”  Hinata replied as she shooed Neji away.

Neji sat down and let his daughter read her letter in peace as she read it a second time just to savor it.

Finally Hinata rolled the scroll back up and slipped it into her pack.

“Tea?”  Neji asked as he offered Hinata a cup.

“Thanks, Dad…”

“So, what’s he like?”  Neji asked as they both sat down on the porch.

“You’d like him, Dad… I just wish he were here so you could meet him.”  Hinata replied.

“I wish he were FROM here…  The Byakugan should stay in Konoha where it belongs…”  Neji said.

“You don’t want me dating him, I guess…?  Do you…?”  Hinata asked.

“I didn’t say that…”  Neji replied.

“Dad, I…”

“Hinata… Even though I haven’t met ‘Your Buford’, I trust your judgment…”  

“The mission was good medicine for you… It’s changed you…”  

“You don’t tease me, and you don’t tease the boys anymore… Not maliciously like you did before the mission.”

“You’re… More mature and more considerate of others since you returned…”  Neji explained.

“The Byakugan is a matter of our country’s security…  For it to fall into the wrong hands could prove disastrous…”

“So, I can’t help but wish that your suitors be from the Leaf… That’s all.”  Neji said.

“I…I understand, Dad…”  Hinata said solemnly.

Neji looked at his daughter and smirked.

“Hehe… When do I get to meet him?”  He asked.

“Dad…”  Hinata said as she threw her arms around her dad’s neck and kissed his cheek.

“He doesn’t know when he’ll get a chance to come here… Not yet anyway… But he said he’ll keep trying, and let me know…”

“Alright… Let me know when he does…”  Neji said.

Hinata giggled.


*To be continued…*


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jun 20, 2008)

I love this, It's really good!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahaha.. really good..
Neji's a great dad..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. really good..
> Neji's a great dad..




I've got him wrote up as very stuffy, stoic and tough to deal with, but fair.

You know the type.  You look at him... 

You look at his wife, who's happy as she can be...

You look at him...

You shrug your shoulders and say that you don't get it...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha.. yeaah surprisingly, i got that.. LMAO..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn, dude, I wish I had _half_ the work ethic you do. I stopped reading this for a bit and now I have about 20+ pages to read! 

I gotta stop livin' up to my name 

Well, might as well get started, right?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

ahaha.. i hope you like it as much as i do.. LMAO


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito Uzumaki x Kiba 


*Chapter 251 -  Obito’s Victory Tour*


“Okay, Sensei… Here’s the village… What are we supposed to do, just walk in?”  Obito asked.

“More or less…”  Kiba replied.

“Just make our way to the mayor’s office or what?”  Obito asked.

“I guess… I don’t know…”

“There he is!”  Yelled one man.

“He’s here!”  Yelled a woman.

Next thing Obito and Kiba knew there was a huge crowd around them patting them on the shoulders and shaking their hands.

Several women threw their arms around Obito’s neck and kissed him on the cheek.

“What is all this?”  Obito asked.

“A grateful village, Son!  A grateful village…!”  Said an older man as he fought his way though the crowd and shook hands with Obito.

“I’m Lord Miller, Obito… Leader of this village… I’m so glad you could return and let us properly pay you our respects, young man!”

“Yes, well…”

“Sir, I take it you are this lad’s Sensei…”  Miller said grabbing Kiba’s hand and shaking it.

“Yes, Sir… I am… My name is Kiba Inuzu…”

“Ladies and Gentlemen…!  Ladies and Gentlemen!  If you please…”  Miller yelled as he played the crowd.

“Quiet…!”  Someone yelled in the back of the crowd.

“Ladies and Gentlemen…!  Our hero in our time of need…”  Miller said as he went into his build up.

“I give you…!  Obito… Uzumaki…!”

The crowd cheered with loud rapture.  The girls screamed.  The old men applauded.

Obito stood there stunned, but waved to the crowd.

Kiba nudged him and said, “Smile!”

“I didn’t want all this fuss, Sensei…”  Obito said.

“Too late now… In for a penny, in for a pound!”  Kiba grinned.

The cheers went on for a long minute, then Miller encouraged Obito to speak as a couple of the villagers motioned to crowd to quiet down.

“Folks!  Thank you...  I appreciate all this… uh…”

Obito looked at Kiba and shrugged his shoulders.

“Go on, man!”  Kiba said.

“Uh… My dad, the Seventh Hokage, told me that, uh, Lord Miller here had invited me to lunch, and told me to come on down…”

The crowd laughed.

“Uh… Wow… What to say…”  Obito grinned sheepishly as he scratched his head

The crowd laughed again.

“Oh, yeah… We had several guys killed in this war… Mostly Sand Ninja who held the line against the guys who attacked you…”

“I ask that you remember their families… And keep them in your prayers…  Uh… Thanks!”

The crowd was silent for a second then applauded again, reverently.

*****

“Obito… I know this may have seemed a little elaborate today, but we are grateful and wanted to make sure you knew it.”  Miller said as they sat around the table after eating.

“I understand, Lord Miller… I’m just not a guy who seeks a lot of fame and fortune…”  Obito replied.

“Yeah, a big reputation can get you killed in this business…”  Kiba grinned.

“Everybody will come after you trying to bolster their own reputation!”  

“We also know what your father has been going through with the newspaper people…  We want you and the Hokage to know that this village stands solid with him.”  Said Taft, one of Miller’s advisors.

“I appreciate that… I know Dad will, too… Those guys have been hitting him pretty hard.”  Obito said.

“What’s up with that anyway?  What have they got against him?”  Miller asked.

“That’s a long story, but it’s just an old enemy of the Hokage… They’re trying to stir up as much trouble as they can.”  Kiba explained.

“You mean it’s no more complicated as that?”  Taft asked.

“That’s it.”  Kiba said.

“Unbelieveable…”  Taft said.



*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Good good.. Crowds.. LMAO
I dont think Obito likes them..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Good good.. Crowds.. LMAO
> I dont think Obito likes them..



He's okay with them...  

He just doesn't like being the center of attention like that...!

Obito's not a rock star!


(At least I didn't have the crowd yell, "Hip, hip hooray!  That really would have been lame!)

~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA.. good point FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Naruto:  The Next Generation



This will pretty much bring Volume 1 to a close.  I added a little bit to the last chapter.

Volume 2 will start tonight and I'm thiniking that there will be a Volume 3.


Thanks for all the support since Februaray when I started this thing...!

More when I write it!  ~  FLJ*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chapter 252 - Obito?s Inheritance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Naruto x Obito x Hitomi


*Chapter 252 - Obito’s Inheritance*


“So they put on the spread for you, did they?”  Naruto grinned.

“Yeah, Pop…  They did…”  Obito replied.

“I hate that they put you on the spot like that, but that’s the way these diplomatic missions go…”

“It’s okay, at least they support you as the Hokage…”  

“Hey, this came for you while you were gone... You remember that cat you got out of a tree for Old Lady Hildegard?” Naruto asked.

“Yeah, I sure do...” Obito replied.

“Well, she died while you were gone...”

“Oh… Sorry to hear that...”

“Yeah, and she left you this...”

“A scroll?” Obito asked.

“Yeah... She left all her money for the cat... A king's ransom for that furball...” Naruto chuckled.

“Naruto... You have that meeting...” Temari interrupted.

“I'll be right with you... Sorry, Obito, but I have to go. We'll look it over tonight...” Naruto said as he left the room.

“But... I wanted to know now...” Obito thought to himself.

Obito walked over to the flower shop and examined the scroll.

Just then Hitomi walked out the door and bumped into Obito.

“Oof!” 

“I'm sorry, Hitomi... You're not hurt are you?” Obito asked.

“No... Not at all... Well, nothing that a quick hug and a kiss won't fix...” She said with a coy smile.

“Hehe... You're subtle if nothing else...” Obito grinned as he slipped his arms around Hitomi and she stretched up and planted a kiss on his lips.

“Mmm... I've missed you... Say, what have you got there?” She asked.

“It's a scroll that was left to me from Old Lady Hildegard...”

“Hey! That's a summoning scroll!”

“You mean like for Frogs and Slugs?” Obito asked.

“Yeah! Look, it's got a horse on the outside here!” Hitomi said excitedly. “Let's go over here and look at it closer...”

They went behind the flower shop and opened the scroll.

“Yeah, that's what it is... A summoning scroll for a horse... You sign your name here in blood and then you can summon a horse when you’re on a mission!” Hitomi said.

“That's cool... I'd rather have a good horse than a giant frog with an attitude any day!” Obito replied.

“Here?” Obito asked as he bit his thumb.

Hitomi watched as he signed the scroll and left his fingerprints.

“You want to sign it, too?” Obito asked. “Then you could summon a second horse and we could go riding together...!”

“Yeah... That sounds great!”

Hitomi bit her thumb and signed the scroll next to Obito.

“Here goes nothing!” Obito said as he made the necessary hand-signs and yelled, “SUMMONING JUTSU!”

“FOOM!” Went a huge cloud of smoke and a large four-legged beast appeared, whinnied, then brayed.

“Whut in Sam Hill is goin' on?!” The beast bellowed.

“Uh, Hitomi... I don't think that's a horse...” Obito said.

“Oh… My… God... It's a donkey...!” She said.

“Donkey my pappy's backside! I'm a mule!” The beast whinnied, then brayed again.

“Who are you? C'mon... Speak up!”

“I'm Obito Uzumaki and this is Hitomi Akimichi...”

“Hmm... Boyfriend and girlfriend...?” The mule asked.

“That's right!” Obito said as he put his arm around Hitomi's shoulder.

“Ahem... Cousin, c'mon over here a second...” The mule said as he cleared his throat.

“Y'know, son... She's kinda scrawny... Can't you find a girl with some CURVES that'll go out with you?”

The mule began to bray, whinny and kick his legs in panic as Obito picked him up off the ground and boomed, “Listen to me, you Jackass..!!!  That’s the girl I love, so you mind your manners with her…!!!  Got it…?!”

“Great Jee-hoss-a-fatt and General Ulysses S. Grant, boy! Just how strong are you anyway?!” 

“Don't hurt him, Obito!” Hitomi winced. “Please put him down...”

Obito put the mule back down and glared at him.

“Ahem...” The mule cleared his throat and said, “My apologies, Ma'am... It's been such a long time that I've been around folks that I have plumb forgot my manners.”

“Yes, yes... That's fine...” She said as she calmed down and looked at Obito.

“You have a lovely face and stunning eyes... I can see why the boy takes a shine to you...” The mule said.

“Oh, why thank y...”

“But you know, if you'd get yourself one of them there push-up brassieres...”

“HEY!” Obito boomed.

Hitomi jumped up and grabbed the mule by his ear, then pulled down while twisting on it.

“OWww! OW! OW! OW!” The mule brayed.

“Listen, you stupid mule! I got personality, too! Lots of it!” Hitomi screeched.

“Yes, Ma’am… I’m sorry!”

“Don’t you have any horses on this scroll, or are they all mules like you?” Hitomi griped as she let go of the mule’s ear.

“Nope! Just mules… Sorry if you’re disappointed.” The mule replied.


*To be continued...*


Joe's Notes:  This is where this 'Mule Series' belongs... 

For those of you who have already read it, bear with me!  

I am going somewhere with it!

Thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chapter 253 - Jake?s story*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Obito x Hitomi x Inoichi Yamanaka


*Chapter 253 - Jake’s story *


“My, my, my… It’s been a long time since I’ve been around here!” Said the mule.

“Tell me, Cousin… What happened in the fight with that giant fox varmint?”

“The giant fox…?” Asked Obito.

“Yeah, that’s the last time I was here… The only guy who could summon me was a guy by the name of Hildegard…”

“He had just summoned me during this fight in the Leaf Village and I saw the critter whack his face off… I knowed it must have killed him because it broke the Jutsu…”

“Well… The Fourth sealed the Nine-Tails into Obito’s father… And saved the village.” Hitomi explained.

“Yeah, and we’ve been through three other Hokage’s since then… That was more than 20 years ago…!” Obito added.

“Three other Hokage’s?! Who’s the Hokage now?” The mule asked.

“My Dad…”

“Whoa, Cousin… YOUR Dad is the (five, six, seven,) Seventh Hokage?!”

“Who was the Fifth…? Old Roach-a-magoo?”

“No, a lady by the name of Tsunade…” Hitomi replied.

“Hmph… Women-folk just takin’ over everthang in this world…” The mule snorted.

“Hey, now… Be nice…!” Hitomi said.

“So who was the Sixth? That old pervert Jiraiya?”

“No… Kakashi Hatake…” Obito replied.

The mule whinnied and then brayed.

“That punk…?! He always wore that mask and thought he was cool!” The mule continued to bray.

“He still wears it!” Hitomi smiled.

“He’s still alive?! My, my, my…”

“Say…” Obito asked. “Do you have a name or do we just call you, ‘Hey Mule’…?” 

“Well, Cousin… For the record, you can just call me Jake… Though some have come to know me as the Green Fog of Konoha!”

“Jake…?” Thought Obito with a raised eyebrow.

“The Green Fog of Konoha…?” Asked Hitomi.

“Oh, yes, Ma’am… I am a walkin’, talkin’, drop dead handsome, lethal weapon!” 

“Gas Warfare is MY specialty!” Jake replied proudly.

“See what’s tattooed on my rump?” He asked as he swung around.

“Face This End Toward Enemy…” Hitomi read out loud.

“Would you two kids like to see a demonstration?”

“Ahhhhh…. Some other time, Jake… Some other time!” Said Obito.

“Well, it does work better after a big meal… What cha’all got to eat around here? I’m hongry…”

“Well, I’ve got a couple of apples here in my pouch…” Obito replied.

“Hmm… That’s a start… How ‘bout some oats?”

“Not on me…” Obito said.

“Mmmm… Flowers…”

“No, no, Jake! Not in my Mom and Granddad’s Flower Shop! They’ll sell us both for glue!” Hitomi said.

“Here… These apples will tide you over. Obito… Go find some oats! And hurry!” Hitomi pleaded.

“And a couple of ears of sweet corn would be nice!” Jake added.

“I’ll see what I can do…” Obito replied.

“Hitomi…!” 

“Excuse me… It’s Granddad…” 

“Over here!” Hitomi waved.

“Where did you get THAT?!” Inoichi Yamanaka asked.

“It’s Obito’s…”

“Hold on now, Shorty… I don’t belong to nobody!”

“It..It talks…???” Inoichi stammered.

“Hehe…” Hitomi grinned sheepishly.

“Wait a minute, I know you!” Inoichi and Jake said at the same time.

“Yeah… You’re that long-winded nag that old… uh… What was his name…?”

“Hildegard…?” Hitomi asked.

“Yeah… That’s him!”

“And you’re that scrawny kid with the mind-control Jutsu that used to hang out with that fat kid and the other kid with the weird hair that played with his shadows!” Jake said.

Inoichi looked at the open scroll on the ground and saw that his granddaughter and Obito had written their names onto it.

“Hitomi! Please tell me that you and Obito didn’t…!!!”

“Yeah… We did…! What’s wrong…?!” Hitomi asked concerned.

“Nothing, dear… Just make sure you stay WELL UPWIND…!”

“And keep him away from my shop!”

Inoichi glared at Jake then turned around and went back inside the flower shop.

“Here we go! I got you three bags of oats, two ears of corn and another apple…!” Obito said.

“Thanks, Cousin… I’m hongry enough to eat a… Well, never mind.”


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chapter 254 - Jake?s Jutsu*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito x Hitomi x Jake


*Chapter 254 - Jake?s Jutsu*


?Ahh? Those oats hit the spot!? Jake said.

?Glad you like ?em?? Obito replied.

?Mmmm? This apple juice is good!? Hitomi said as she was about to take a swig.

PHOOOT!

?Whoop! Excuse me!? Jake said.

?Uaaagh!? Obito yelled.

?OH? MY? AAAGHH?!!!? Hitomi gagged.

?Dude! You?re worse than my Dad!? Obito boomed.

?Now? We know why? They call you ?The Green Fog??!? Hitomi gasped as she crawled away.

?Jake? That is disgusting!? She added as she choked back tears.

?You ought to see me when I got it set to ?KILL??! Why, I?ve vaporized entire armies!? Jake bragged.

?With what? A basket of rotten apples and a match?!? Obito asked.

?No, Cousin? With my Long-Range Transportation Jutsu!?

?Long-Range Transportation Jutsu??!? Obito asked.

Yes, sir?! Me and Hildegard would transport into the middle of a battle and play a quick game of ?Pull my Hoof??!?

?Why, we?d kill those guys by the bushel!? 

?That? I find hard to believe?? Hitomi said waving her hand through the air.

?Long-Range Transportation Jutsu?? Obito said.

?Obito??? Hitomi asked.

?How does it work, Jake?? Obito asked.

?Well, you need a fair knowledge of the country? Study your maps and such, so you?ll know where everything is?? Jake replied.

?You need a good Chakra reserve??

?He?s got that!? Hitomi interrupted.

?What else, Jake?? Obito asked.

?A strong will and concentration?? Jake replied.

?Would you teach it to me?? Obito asked.

?Teach it to you??? Jake asked.

?Wait a minute, Obito? The Fourth used a Transportation Jutsu, but he had to use his special knives to home in on where he was going?? Hitomi said.

?Well, the Fourth was an amateur? I offered to teach him, but he said he?d rather develop some new Jutsu called the Ra-Shing-Gan, or some fool thang?? Jake replied.

?I guess in the end, it didn?t matter?? He added.

?Well, Sensei? I?d like for you to teach me that Jutsu!? Obito said.

?Sensei??? Jake asked.

?Sensei??!? Hitomi said.

?Well, Son? You flatter me!?

?Tell you what? Why don?t you and ?whistle-britches? climb aboard and I?ll give you a free demonstration!? Jake said.

?Whistle-britches??? Hitomi thought to herself.

?Whistle-britches??? Obito thought to himself as he helped Hitomi climb onto Jake?s back.

?Yeah? She does look great in those shorts?!? He thought to himself as she tugged the shorts up her thighs.

?Okay, Jake?? Where you taking us?? Obito asked as he sat on Jake?s back behind Hitomi.

?Where would you like to go?? Jake asked.

?I?d like to see more of the River Country!? Hitomi suggested.

?Fine? Hang on tight!? Jake said as he closed his eyes and nodded his head.

FOOM!

There was a cloud of smoke and they heard running water.

Then the smoke cleared and they saw the river in front of them, and then around them.

Obito and Hitomi looked down and saw Jake standing on a narrow piling of stone in the middle of the river with all four hooves together.

?Oh? My? Gawd?!? Hitomi cringed when she realized where she was.

?Hang on, Sugar-Bear? Nice Jake? How about we look at it from the shore?? Obito said.

?Sugar-Bear?? Well, now? Aren?t the two of you cute??

?Jake, please!? Hitomi winced. ?I don?t feel like a swim today!?

?Hang on!?

FOOM!

Another cloud of smoke and they were on the bank of the river.

?Is?Is it safe to get down?? Hitomi asked. 


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chapter 255 - Obito gives it a Whirl*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito x Hitomi x Jake


*Chapter 255 - Obito gives it a Whirl*


?It is beautiful here?!? Hitomi said looking out over the river. ?I wish I had brought a swimsuit!?

?Maybe some other time?? Obito replied. ?We need to get back, after all we?re in another country without permission or orders??

?Well, Cousin? It?s not like your Pappy?s gonna throw you in the brig?? Jake said.

?No, but it could cause him political problems if we get caught here like this.? Obito replied.

?Alright? Climb on?? Jake said.

Obito helped Hitomi climb onto Jake?s back then sat down behind her.

?Hmmm? I could get used to this?!? Hitomi said as she leaned back against Obito.

?Hehe? Little flirt?!? Obito smirked as he stole a quick kiss.

?Aw, shucks! Now that?s sweet!? Jake said.

?Home Jake!? Hitomi said.

FOOM!

?So tell me, Jake? Will you teach me how to do this Jutsu??

?Are you serious, Cousin??

?Absolutely! I may be strong, but I?ve never been fast? Maybe I can make up for it with this Jutsu?? Obito replied.

?Hmmm? Set me up with good oats and more apples? A little bit of that sweet corn ever once in a while??

?So long as you stay downwind, I'll feed you whatever you like! ?If it?s in season? Corn-on-the-cob?s a little hard to come by in the Spring.?

?Alright, Cousin? You got yourself a deal!? Jake said. 

?Be here tomorrow with the grub in hand!?

FOOM!

Jake disappeared in a huge puff of smoke.

?Do you really want to learn that Jutsu?? Hitomi asked.

?Yeah? Think of it, Hitomi? If a team somewhere is in trouble, I can be there soon as we know about it.? Obito explained.

?If there?s a medical emergency? Transport a Medical Ninja straight there, Or? OR? Bring a critical patient back to the hospital in moments.?

?You have a point, but be careful? I just know the Fourth took extreme caution with the Transportation Jutsu he used.? Hitomi said.

The next day.

?Buuuuurrrrch!?

?Ah, them?s good oats, Cousin? Now you have to concentrate on where you?re goin?? Picture it in your mind?? Jake explained. 

?The school yard at the Academy? The Old Village on top of the Hokage Monument??

?The fence outside the women?s bath house?!?

?Jaaakkkee!? Obito groaned.

?You never been there? Old Hildegard used to have me take him there all the time? Had to run Jiraiya off ever so often?? Jake said.

?Jake? I?m seeing Hitomi??

?That?s right? You and Whistle-Britches? Well, she might be a late bloomer?? Jake said.

?I don?t care if she is or not, Jake? I love her? Everything about her??

?I *do* believe you mean that, Cousin??

?Yeah, Jake? I do?? Obito said.

?Hmm. A one woman man?? Jake muttered.

?Alright, Cousin? I?ll tell you what? There?s really nothing to this Jutsu? It just requires a lot of Chakra and a lot of concentration? And I think you have both.?

?The reason the Fourth used the homing Kunai?s was because he was a nervous nelly? He was a perfectionist??

?Nothing wrong with that you understand, but you got to know when to loosen up? And how much to loosen up.? 

?Some perfectionists master the fine art of loosenin? up? And some don?t?? Jake explained.

?You?re different? You're not a perfectionist? You?re a guy who strives for excellence! Devotion to duty, your family, your friends? That sort of thing? And you?d rather cut through all the crap while you?re at it?!?

?Am I right??

?Right on the button, Jake!? Obito said.

?Alright? Well now, cousin? If?n you?re ready? Why don?t you give it a whirl and Transport yourself right up there behind the Fourth?s Head???

?Bow your head, now? Concentrate? Focus that Chakra and build it up? Keep it goin?, son? Doin? just fine!?

Obito focused his Chakra, saturating his body and creating a field around him.

??A little more?. NOW!?

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!? Obito yelled.

FOOM!

Obito quickly found himself in a huge cloud of smoke? And falling!

?Whoa!?

He landed flat on his back with a thud. He waved his hand, fanning away the smoke and looked up. He was inside the Fourth?s head!

?Congratulations, Cousin? What kept you? I beat you by a twitch of my tail!? Jake bragged, then whinnied and brayed.

Obito got up, dusted himself off, looked around and then he grinned.

?Well, feed me corn and watch me grow! Whoo-Hoo!? Obito yelled.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

*Chapter 256 - The Picnic Lunch*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Obito x Hitomi x Jake


*Chapter 256 - The Picnic Lunch*


“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Ahh AHH!” Obito growled in frustration.

WHUMP!

He hit the ground with a thud.

“I don’t get it Jake! What am I doing wrong?”

“I keep popping up right where I want to go, but I’m 7 or 8 feet off the ground!”

“Well, Cousin… You’re over-saturating the area all around you with Chakra and creating a field vertically as well as horizontally…”

“If that’s the case, why aren’t I taking the dirt I’m standing on with me?”

“Well it don’t work that way, Cousin!” Jake replied.

“Now listen… You need to get a better handle on your Chakra… Concentrate on getting the field closer to your body and focus it out and away from you horizontally…”

“If you can master that, then you can take an entire platoon with you anyplace you need to take 'em...!”

“Alright… I’ll be back!” Obito said as he stood up.

“I’ll be here…” Jake replied.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“How’s he doing Jake?” Hitomi asked.

“Howdy, Hitomi… Eh, he’s gettin’ it… He just needs a little fine tuning yet.”

“That’s good… Thanks for teaching this to him, Jake…” Hitomi said.

“Whatcha’ got there?” Jake asked.

“Just a lunch for the three of us… I figure he could use a break right about now…”

“Not a bad idea… I guess you like this guy about as much as he likes you…”

“Yeah, Jake… I do…”

FOOM!

“Uh… Stand back, Hitomi…”

“AH!”

WHUMP!

“Still coming in too high?” Hitomi asked.

“Yeah…” Obito replied. “Hi, Hitomi…”

“How about a break? Look like you could use one…” She said as she knelt down and kissed his cheek.

“Yeah… Sounds good…”

“How about we go somewhere… I got my swimsuit on…”

“Yeah…?”

“Might help if you take a break, Cousin… Go splash around and cool off a bit and eat somethin’… I’ll even chaperone…!” Jake said with a grin.

“Okay… You sold me!” Obito said.

“Climb on… I know just the spot!” Jake said.

Obito helped Hitomi onto Jake’s back and he climbed on behind her.

FOOM!

“Ahh… Here we are…” Jake said.

‘Oh, Jake… This is nice!” Hitomi said.

“Yeah… Nice little swimmin’ hole over yonder… And it’s in the Fire Country, too, so we’re legal…!”

“Well… Last one in…!” Hitomi said.

“Hehe…!” Obito said as yanked his shirt and boots off, leaving him in the shorts he was wearing.

Hitomi peeled off the T-shirt she was wearing and saw Obito without his shirt on.

“Whoa!” She thought.

“What…?” Obito asked as he turned around and saw Hitomi in her bikini top and shorts.

“Huh? Oh, uh, nothing…” She said as she felt her face blush.

“You look cute!” Obito said.

“Oh… Thank you…” She giggled.

She took off her shorts and ran for the water.

“Race ya!” She said.

“Hehe… Too cute!” Obito grinned as he took off after her.

Hitomi was laughing as Obito caught up to her and they jumped into the water at the same time.

Jake took this opportunity to check out the bag Hitomi had put the lunch into and decided to help himself.

_“Tulsa… Swingin’ down to Tulsa… Down the trail to the one I love…” _

Jake started to sing to himself as he munched on one of the cobs of sweet corn Hitomi had brought for him.

_“I can hardly wait… Till I get to Tulsa… With the moon and the stars and the one I’m dreamin’ of…”_

“Mmm… Good corn!”

“Ahhh!” Hitomi shrieked as they splashed water at each other.

_“Oklahoma Bluebird, sing your happy song… Pass the word along… Nothin’ can be lackin’… When I get back in Tulsa…” _Jake continued to sing to himself as he ate.

“Hey Jake…! Save something for the rest of us!” Obito yelled.

“Don’t mind me, Cousin! I’m just snackin’…” He yelled back as he bit into an apple.

_“Giddy Yap Hoss… It’s the county line… Just a mile or two and I’ll be in heaven… At the end of the trail with that lovin’ gal of mine…!”_

“Dude! Did you leave us anything?” Obito asked as he walked up carrying Hitomi on his back.

“I only had an apple and an ear of corn, Cousin!”

Hitomi giggled, stole a quick kiss and slid off of Obito’s back.

“Let’s dry off and eat…” She said as she pulled a couple of towels out of her pack and tossed one to Obito.

“Hmm. Girl thinks of everything…” Jake grinned as he thought to himself.


*To be continued...*



(‘Tulsa’ Lyrics by Mort Greene and sung by Chill Wills - 1949)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Great job.. I loved it


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 21, 2008)

?Well, the Fourth was an amateur? I offered to teach him, but he said he?d rather develop some new Jutsu called the Ra-Shing-Gan, or some fool thang?? Jake replied.

?The reason the Fourth used the homing Kunai?s was because he was a nervous nelly? He was a perfectionist??

?If you can master that, then you can take an entire platoon with you anyplace you need to take 'em...!?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> ?Well, the Fourth was an amateur? I offered to teach him, but he said he?d rather develop some new Jutsu called the Ra-Shing-Gan, or some fool thang?? Jake replied.
> 
> ?The reason the Fourth used the homing Kunai?s was because he was a nervous nelly? He was a perfectionist??
> 
> ?If you can master that, then you can take an entire platoon with you anyplace you need to take 'em...!?




Don't worry about it... 

We're gonna find out that you can't believe EVERYTHING Jake says anyway...!

~  FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. cant wait till next chapter..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 257  - The Chuunin Exam - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 

*The Start of Volume 2...!*


*Chapter 257  - The Chuunin Exam - Part One*


?The First Match:  Chokichi of the Sand vs. Hinata Uzumaki of the Leaf!?  Maito Gai announced.

The crowd began to cheer.

?Awp! Look at Gai!  He loves Proctoring this event!?  Kakashi said.

?Every year, Sensei...!?  Sakura said.

?Look sharp, Chokichi!?  Hinata yelled as the two Shinobi faced off.

?Look sharp, yourself!  Once I whip out this new Juts??

BAM!

Hinata somersaulted into the air and hit Chokichi in the jaw with her foot.

?Did I just hear glass break??  Gai thought to himself.

Chokichi lay flat on his back with his eyes rolled into his head.

?Ohmygaw?!?  Hinata cringed as she put her hands over her mouth.

Maito Gai checked Chokichi with Hinata Hyuga.

?H???  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?He?ll be fine, don?t worry!?  Hinata Hyuga smiled.

Maito Gai shook his head.

?Winner: Hinata Uzumaki?!?  He announced.

The crowd cheered.

?Great fight, Hinata!  Whooo!?  Sakura yelled.

?Honey? It was over in less than 2-seconds??  Naruto said.

?That was quick!?  Said Matsuri.

?Everyone in his family has a glass jaw??  Gaara said.

?The Second Match:  Clyde Barrow of the Rain vs. Obito Uzumaki of the Leaf!? Gai announced.

The crowd stood to their feet and cheered.

?Begin!?  Yelled Gai.

?I got one shot!?  Clyde thought to himself as he quickly weaved his hand signs.

?Water Devastation No Jutsu!?  He yelled.

A huge flume of water came out of his mouth toward Obito an engulfed him.

?Obito!?  Sakura yelled.

?Easy, Honey??  Naruto said.  ?Remember you?re at 8 Months..?

?He didn?t even try and dodge it?!?  She said.

As the water subsided, Obito stood in the same spot with his arms crossed.

?Dude? All you did was make a mess of the arena??  Obito said as he walked toward Clyde.

?...And you got my boots wet!?   He boomed.

?You really are that tough??!?  Clyde yelped.

?Yeah? Let me save us both some embarrassment??  Obito said as he grabbed Clyde from the back by his shirt collar and his belt, and then threw him out of the arena.

The crowd went wild as Clyde sailed over the arena wall, yelling as he landed in a tree.

?The Shinobi from the Rain is disqualified?!  The winner is Obito Uzumaki!?  Gai announced.

?Hehe? Big show off!?  Sakura grinned.

?And less than 3 minutes ago, you were worried about him?!?  Naruto said as he stole a kiss.

?Asuma is up next??  Sakura said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 258  - The Chuunin Exam - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
*Volume 2*


*Chapter 258  - The Chuunin Exam - Part Two*


“The Third Match:  Omaha of the Rocks vs. Asuma Nara of the Leaf!”  Maito Gai announced.

“Get ‘em, Asuma!”  Yelled Hinata.

“Think he stands a chance against this guy?  They grow ‘em mean in the Earth Country…”  Temari said.

“He’s smart… Let’s just watch him!”  Shickamaru said.

“Ha!  The Nara Clan… I know all about your Shadow Possession Techniques…”  Omaha said as he pulled out two tomahawks and twirled one in each hand.

“All I have to do is dodge your shadows and split your skull with one of these!”

“Summoning Jutsu!”  Asuma yelled.

A cloud of smoke and Asuma was holding a huge fan. 

The Rock Ninja flung his two tomahawks at Asuma, pulled out two more and prepared to throw.

Asuma snapped his fan open, flipped a switch and waved the apparatus.

“Kamaitachi No Jutsu!”

The violent wind stalled the two tomahawks and caused the Rock Ninja to stagger backward.

The wind died down and Asuma breathed heavy.

“Hehe… That fan takes a lot out of you doesn’t it…?  That was probably your worst shot with it…”  The Rock Ninja growled.

“I’m gonna kill you and shove that fan right up your… right up… your…”

The Rock Ninja staggered and then fell in a heap to the ground.

“Hehe… Thank you Uncle Kankurou…!”  Asuma whispered.

“Medics!”  Gai yelled.

“Don’t worry, Gai-Sensei… He’ll wake up in about 30-minutes…”  Asuma said.

“What did you do to him?”  Gai asked.

“Sensei… You know a Shinobi doesn’t just go around revealing their secrets!”

“Heh, heh… I see…”  Gai replied.

“Yeah… He’s out…”  Hinata Hyuga said. 

“Yuck!  That Rain guy made a mess!  I’m getting mud on my pants!”  She griped.

“It’ll wash out, H!”  Asuma said.

“Winner of the Third Match:  Asuma Nara!”

“Hitomi is next…”  Naruto said.

“Yeah… And she’s going up against that cut-throat from the Rain…”  Sakura said.

“Yeah…”  Said Naruto. 

“Honey… One wrong step and he’ll kill her!” 


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha i love it!!! LMAO
More.. More.. I cant wait..


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 22, 2008)

A huge flume of water came out of his mouth toward Obito an engulfed him.

?He didn?t even try and dodge it?!? She said.

As the water subsided, Obito stood in the same spot with his arms crossed.

?You really are that tough??!? Clyde yelped.

?Yeah? Let me save us both some embarrassment?? Obito said as he grabbed Clyde from the back by his shirt collar and his belt, and then threw him out of the arena.


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 22, 2008)

What did Asuma do to him?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah good question..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> A huge flume of water came out of his mouth toward Obito an engulfed him.
> 
> “He didn’t even try and dodge it…!” She said.
> 
> ...



Ref: Naurto Chapter 120... 

In the fight between Roach-a-magoo, the resurrected First and Second Hokage's and the Third, they all had things spitting out of their mouths at each other...

Fire, water and mud.

link

While writing this, I may take liberties, but I try to base it all on stuff that's already been used, rather than just pull it out of thin air.

This is known by some as "tapping the tree"

About Obito throwing the guy out of the arena... I figure if you leave during a match (or get thrown out) you are disqualified...  A good, non-lethal way for Obito to win a fight...

It used to be in wrestling that if you threw a guy out of the ring over the top rope the THROWER was disqualified and not the THROWEE...

Stay tuned!  Volume 2 is just getting started!  

Just like being in the Navy...!  Scared stiff or bored stiff...


Incidently, Page 4 of Chapter 120 has a (probable) Book One appearance of Yamato while he's in ANBU.

link


~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool hanks for the Info..
great job btw.. 
Your story is great!! +reps


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Cool hanks for the Info..
> great job btw..
> Your story is great!! +reps



Many thanks!




> What did Asuma do to him?





> Yeah, good question.



Wouldn't you like to know...  Heh, heh, heh...

In due time... In due time...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww.. Why are you making us wait??
Meaan.. LMAO.. Eh. I'll wait.. 
Any clue how long i'll have too..
Next chapter??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 259  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 259  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Three*


?Looks like you?re next, Sugar-Bear??  Obito said.

?Yeah??

?Obito? All of you? Do me a favor?  Stay out of this? No matter how bad or how rough? Let me see it through to the end.?  Hitomi said.

?Honey? This is Bismarck from the Rain? He killed two guys in the Forest of Death last month? A guy and a girl?!  I?m not about to let him kill you??  Obito said.

?Obito? Please.  Promise me??  Hitomi asked.

Obito and Hitomi looked each other in the eyes.

?Aghh?  Alright??  Obito said grimly.

Hitomi jumped up and wrapped her arms around Obito?s neck and kissed him.

?I love you??  She cooed.

?I love you, too??  He replied.

?Will the next combatants enter the arena??!?  Maito Gia announced.

?She?s up??  Ino said.

?Mama? Hitomi?s not gonna get killed is she??  Young Chouza asked.

Ino glared at her youngest son.

?Naw? She?ll be fine, Son?!?  Choji said cheerfully.

?I hope??  He thought to himself.

?Don?t underestimate her??  Chouza chuckled.

Hitomi made her way into the arena where Gai and Bismarck were waiting for her.

The crowd began to cheer.

?So you finally came down?  Guess you had to make a ?little stop? on the way??  Bismarck taunted.

?Here, girl? A gift from me to you?!?  He said as he pulled a half-used roll of toilet paper out of his weapons pouch and tossed it to her.

The crowd laughed.

Hitomi caught the toilet paper and laughed at Bismarck.

?I?m already so nervous that I don?t think I?m gonna need this?  Thanks anyway?!?  She smiled as she tossed it back to him.

The crowd laughed again.

Bismarck let the toilet paper fall to the ground and kicked it aside, then glared at Hitomi.

?I have a score to settle with the Leaf?? 

?You?re the bunch that killed my father a few months ago at the River Battle?!  And you were with them, girl?!  You and that Obito??

?I wonder what the crowd?s reaction is gonna be when they watch me skin you alive in front of them??  Bismarck growled as he pulled a foot long blade from it?s sheath.

Hitomi glared back as she put on a pair of gloves with the thumbs cut off.

?Hehe? I ain?t scared a? you, you ugly gorilla?!?  She said with a determined voice.  ?I won?t give you the satisfaction!?  

?One moment, you two??  Gai interrupted.

?An occasional death is expected in these matches, but it is my duty to prevent this from becoming a blood-bath? Or a long, drawn out massacre between mis-matched opponents??

?If either of you gets the upper hand for ANY REASON?  I WILL call this match and declare a winner?!  Is that understood??

?Hehe? My apologies, Proctor? I was merely playing my opponent and the crowd??  Bismarck replied.

?Hitomi? Are you sure you want to do this???  Gai asked.

?Sensei? This is also training for me? Suppose I had a patient who couldn?t be moved and I was the only one to stand between them??

?I know you understand ?training? don?t you??  Hitomi asked.

?Hehe? Some say I invented the concept??  Gai grinned.

?Let us fight, Gai-Sensei?!?  She said as she took a stance and fixed her eyes at Bismarck.

?I?m tired of being thought of as the runt of the litter!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww.. Sure determination..
Like Sakura.. I love it.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 260  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 260  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Four*


“Don’t get over-confident, Hitomi…”  Sakura said.

“You’ve come a long way in 5 months… But you’ve got a long way to go yet… And this guy will bury you in a heartbeat!”

“She’ll be fine, Honey…  Let’s give her a chance…!”  Naruto said.

“Gai’s down there…  He’ll stop it if it goes bad…”  Kaksahi said.

“H… Are you ready?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“Ready to go in a moment’s notice, O.J….”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“I don’t trust this guy… I think he’d kill Hitomi and Gai-Sensei without a second thought… You got my back, right?”

“Always…  Yours and Hitomi’s…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

“Be careful, Hitomi…”  Hinata Hyuga said prayerfully.

“She’s grown and she’s tough…”  Asuma said to Obito.

Obito replied with a silent grunt as he stood there and stared at Hitomi and Bismarck on the field below. 

“Don’t worry, Buddy… To hell with promises and to hell with the rules!”  Asuma thought to himself as he flipped another switch on his fan.

“I won’t let him kill her…”  

Maito Gai looked back and forth at the two combatants and sighed.

“BEGIN!”  He yelled.

The crowd cheered.

Bismarck quickly pulled a Kunai and threw it at Hitomi.

She dodged it and saw the second one coming her way.

“Tag!”  She thought.

Hitomi pulled her own Kunai and deflected it sending the Kunai and tag straight up where it exploded harmlessly.

“Hehe… You’re not as wet behind the ears as you look…”  Bismarck scoffed.

“Pulling a long blade with one hand to distract me and then throw Kunai with the other hand…  An old trick…”  Hitomi said.

“Maybe so, but I’ll be the first and only one to draw blood in this match…  Every drop of yours…!”  Bismarck hissed.

Hitomi pulled two Shuriken and threw them at Bismarck.

He deflected them with his long blade, then saw the Kunai with the exploding tag Hitomi had thrown at him.

He used his blade to deflect it straight back at Hitomi, then pulled a Shuriken and threw it at her.

Bismarck quickly weaved hand signs and yelled, “Shuriken Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!”

Hitomi once again deflected the Kunai straight up as the Shuriken cloned into a hundred spinning stars.

Hitomi quickly bit her thumb a slapped a seal she had on her wristband.

“Summoning Jutsu!”  She yelled.

A puff of smoke and she stood with a wooden rescue litter and held it as a shield against the Shuriken.

Most of the Shuriken struck the litter and several spun past her, one grazing her forearm.

“OW!”  She yelped.

“I told you I’d draw fist blood…!”  Bismarck boasted as he flew through the air with his blade.

“Couldn’t see him through the litter!”  Hitomi thought to herself.

“NOW YOU DIE…!”  Bismarck yelled in a blood thirsty screech.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

NOOO!! She better not die!!
She better kick his ass..


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Yess it is..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 261  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 261  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Five*


Hitomi rotated the litter up and caught Bismarck in the midsection with the end of it and jumped out of the way.

The litter then hit the ground and knocked the wind out of Bismarck.

“WHHOOFF!”  He groaned as the whole thing hit.

Hitomi then attacked with a Kunai and stabbed him in the stomach and leapt over him.

The crowd gasped.

“That’s not a fatal wound…”  Hitomi said as she pulled out another Kunai.  “But if you really wanna play for keeps, I WILL…!”

Bismarck growled as he pulled the Kunai out of his side and flung it toward Hitomi.

“I’ll slice you in two longways!”  He yelled as she easily dodged the bloody Kunai.

“Using the litter as a shield was a smart move!”  Ino said.

“Where did she pick that up?”  Choji asked.

“She’s been picking up little tricks from everyone the last 5 months…”  Inoichi said.

“She’s come up with a few of her own, too…”  Chouza said proudly.

“Watch him, Sis…!”  Choji Jr. said.

“C’mon Bismarck… Grease her!”  One of Bismarck’s Teammates yelled.

“He cut her… Why is she still standing…?”  An old woman wearing a tattered Rain Forehead Protector thought.

Bismarck threw three smoke bombs at Hitomi.

She held her breath, cart wheeled out of the way and threw a Kunai with an exploding tag into the purple cloud.

The tag exploded and dissipated the cloud.

“I expect you to try and kill me, but not the spectators, too!”  Hitomi snapped at him.

“Like I care!  Come on ‘Sweetie’  Let’s try some close-range combat!”  He taunted her as he smooched at her a couple of times.

“If you want to charm a girl, take a bath and brush your teeth first!”  She yelled as she threw another Kunai at him.

Bismarck deflected the Kunai with his long blade and threw another Shuriken at her.

Once again he weaved hand signs and yelled, “Shuriken Kage Bunshin No Jutsu!”

The Shuriken cloned into a hundred and spun toward her.

Bismarck threw two more at her and cast the same Jutsu.

Hitomi quickly summoned another litter and used it to protect herself from the Shuriken.

“You can’t dodge them all forever!  That litter is too thin!  I’ll breech it sooner or later!”

“Make him use up his Chakra while you conserve yours!”  Hitomi thought to herself.  “That’s what he told me!”

“He’s good at conserving his, too…”  She thought as he continued to clone Shuriken at  her.

“She’s picking up on his attack patterns…”  Sakura said.

“Yeah… Expect the unexpected, Hitomi!”  Naruto whispered to himself.

“AHH!”  Hitomi yelled as a Shuriken came through the wood of the litter and struck her in the shoulder.

Obito winced and Asuma grabbed his fan.

“That one got her!”  Bismarck grinned.

Just then a ball exploded over Bismarck.

“The hell…?!”  He cursed.

A large net with a sticky substance fell over Bismarck and draped itself over him.

“That ought to hold you for a while…!”  Hitomi said as she pulled the Shuriken out of her shoulder and started to heal the wound.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

i LOVED IT!!
GO HITOMI!!!!


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 22, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Ref: Naurto Chapter 120...
> 
> In the fight between Roach-a-magoo, the resurrected First and Second Hokage's and the Third, they all had things spitting out of their mouths at each other...
> 
> ...



Again, i just think Obito is way too powerful. I understand that he's Naruto's son but still, when we look at Naruto at Obito's age. There just way too big of a differnce. Just what i think.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Again, i just think Obito is way too powerful. I understand that he's Naruto's son but still, when we look at Naruto at Obito's age. There just way too big of a differnce. Just what i think.




I hear ya'

You read my Inspiration Piece for him, so you know he's based on Hugo Danner.

Hugo was the same way.

Obito should be taking less of the spotlight, now... And even when he's there we're going to see that "Super-Strength" isn't everything.

That's one of the reasons I introduced Jake and the Long-Range Transportation Jutsu...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Haha.. good idea.. 
can't wait to see more..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Haha.. good idea..
> can't wait to see more..



I exercise SOME restraint...

I love a character with the ability to fly and heat vision..!

I'm a big fan of the Green Lantern Corp and Space Ghost's 'Inviso-Power'

But you won't see it here...!


(Inviso-Power...  How 1960's can you get...???)

(Groovy man!  Psychedelic!  Far Out!)


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Nice..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 22, 2008)

*Chapter 262  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 262  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Six*


Bismarck tried to remove the net.

?AAHHH!?  He yelled as the net pulled at his skin.

?Careful? That stuff will take the hide right off ya?!?  Hitomi said as she healed her wound.

?Why aren?t you dead??  Bismarck growled.

?If you?re referring to your poison? Well, it doesn?t work on me??  Hitomi said as she put her glove back on.

?What??!?  Bismarck snapped.

?There we are? Good as new!?  Hitomi said working her arm and shoulder.

?I?ll kill ya??!  You here me??  I?ll kill ya!?  Bismarck yelled as he grasped the net and started ripping it apart.

Hitomi jumped back.

?AAAaaaAAAHHH!!!?  He screamed as large chunks of his fresh came off with the adhesive.

The crowd gasped and cheered.

?I?ll blow you to pieces!?  He yelled as he pulled Kunai with exploding tags out of his weapons pouch and began throwing them at Hitomi.

?Watch out, Hitomi!?  Yelled her Dad from the stands.

?Temari? Get security and put them on alert? This guy?s going berserk!?  Naruto said.

Bismarck threw all his smoke bombs and the rest of his Kunai with tags, then ran into the smoke.

?Can?t see anything?!?  Hitomi said to herself.

She was about to weave a series of hand signs when she was suddenly grabbed from behind.

?Oh, God!  He got her!?  Yelled Choji.

?Hitomi!?  Ino screeched.

The crowd rose to their feet.

?I got you now!?  Bismarck hissed into Hitomi?s ear as he held his arm around her neck and a Kunai to her throat.

?Calm down? Focus??  Hitomi thought to herself.

?I oughta? ring your neck, but I?m gonna cut you up nice and slow?!?  Bismarck bragged.

Maito Gai was about to call the match when Hitomi made a hand sign.

?Baika No Jutsu!?  She said and she began to shrink.

?What the hell??!?  Bismarck cursed as she grabbed his forearm while still shrinking and spun herself over.

The crowd cheered, fixated on the match.

?Full Weight Transfer!?  She yelled as she slammed her foot as hard as she could into Bismarck?s temple.

The crowd gasped and cringed as a loud crack was heard through the arena.

Hitomi and Bismarck fell to the ground.

?Did you see that??  ?Holy?!?  ?I felt that blow from here!?  The crowd murmured.

Gai walked over and stood next to Hitomi as she returned to normal size and got up.

Bismarck stayed on the ground in a bloody heap.

?That?s my teammate!  Way to go, Hitomi!?  Yelled Takahiro.

?My God, she killed him?!?  Anko said.

?Hail, Dorothy!?  Quipped Takahiro out of the corner of his mouth.

?Medics!?  Yelled Gai.    

?She got him!?  Yelled her Dad.

?Hehe? That?s my Granddaughter?!?  Inoichi said proudly.

?No, no?  That?s MY Granddaughter?!?  Chouza said as he elbowed Inoichi in the ribs.

?Hey, you two??  Ino said.

?That was my Jutsu that I taught her that she just used?!?  Chouza said as he grinned ear to ear.

Both Hinata?s ran up to Bismarck.

?He?s still alive!?  Yelled Hinata Hyuga.

Hitomi breathed a sigh of relief.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Good good... I liked it..
go Hitomi..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 263  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 263  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Seven*


?She did it, man!  How about that??  Asuma said to Obito.

Obito said nothing but wiped the sweat from his face and mouthed a prayer of thanks.

?Heh, heh? You were worried weren?t you???  Asuma asked.

?You?re right, I was??  He replied.

?Hey, they?re calling us down for security detail??  Asuma said.

Both he and Obito leapt down to the field.

?She got him!?  Sakura cheered.  ?Is he gonna be alright??

Naruto was nervously watching the crowd.

?Hitomi? Are you alright??  Obito asked.

?Y?Yeah? I?m fine??  She replied.

?He?s got a fractured skull and a fractured neck, but he?ll heal??  Hinata Hyuga said.

?Let?s lay him on his back and strap him to a board? I want to bandage some of these?  GAAAKKK!?

?H?!?  Hinata Uzumaki screeched as Bismarck grabbed Hinata Hyuga by the throat.

The crowd screamed.

?I?m gonna kill all of ya?ALL OF YA?!?  He bellowed.

Hinata Hyuga grasped at Bismarck?s hand around her throat.

Hinata Uzumaki didn?t hesitate and pounded her fist into Bismark?s chest and out his back.

The crowd gasped at the sight and several fainted.

Maito Gai and the other medics grabbed Bismarck?s hand and pried it from Hinata Hyuga?s neck.

?Hinata!?  Yelled Neji as he leapt from the stands.

?Everyone stay here!?  Naruto said as he leapt from the Hokage?s box.

Hitomi quickly went to Hinata Hyuga to see what she could do.

Hinata Uzumaki put her foot against Bismark?s dead chest and pulled her arm out.

?Asuma? Kiba? Control the crowd!?  Naruto said.

?Hinata?!?  Neji said.

She was breathing heavy and holding her throat while Hitomi was examining her.

?Neji-Sama?!  Tell me what you see??  Hitomi said.

?Byakugan!?

?I..I don?t see anything broken? A lot of bruised tissue??  Neji said.

?Anything crushed??  Hitomi asked.

?No?  Not that I can tell??  Neji replied.

?Let?s get her to the hospital?  Everyone stand back!?

?Stand back!?  Naruto said.

?Summoning Jutsu!?  Hitomi said as she bit her thumb and summoned a litter.

?I?ll be fine? Soon as? I catch my? breath??  Hinata Hyuga gasped.

?You?re still going!?  Hitomi said.

?Did you see that punch??  Several in the crowd asked.

?Is she gonna be alright??  Several others asked.

?She killed my boy? She killed my boy??  Said the old woman wearing the tattered Rain Forehead Protector.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

awww.. I likesd it..
Ahaha.. dead boy.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 23, 2008)

Was hopeing Hitomi would lose,tired of all the leaf kids winning all the time. Or atleast i thought that Hitomi would lose and it would be like the orginal Hinata lost to Neji, well something like that. Hinata U just killed Bismarck , just when i was starting to think that Bismarck would be the villian. I hope sooner or later Obito and Hinate U and the rest get there ass's kicked real bad, as you might have noticed that i'm getting tired of them winning all the time.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Was hopeing Hitomi would lose,tired of all the leaf kids winning all the time. Or atleast i thought that Hitomi would lose and it would be like the orginal Hinata lost to Neji, well something like that. Hinata U just killed Bismarck , just when i was starting to think that Bismarck would be the villian. I hope sooner or later Obito and Hinate U and the rest get there ass's kicked real bad, as you might have noticed that i'm getting tired of them winning all the time.





Yeah... Bismarck's Clan over in the Rain was just thinking the same thing...

@#%@ Uzumaki's...!

Obito killed the Daddy and now Hinata U has done gone and killed the boy...!

@#%@ Uzumaki's...!

That ain't gonna go over good at all...!

@#%@ Uzumaki's...!

Never fear... Kabuto is recruiting...

(It's gonna be like WWF...!  or is it WWE?  I can never keep it straight...)

Hey, without the bad guys, the good guys would have nothing to do except sit around all day and twiddle their thumbs...!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah..
It's WWE.. LMAO


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice so far... Hitomi kicked ass, Hinata U. really did punch the lights out of him  lolz... Great job FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Nice so far... Hitomi kicked ass, Hinata U. really did punch the lights out of him  lolz... Great job FLJ




Yeah, 5 chapters in one day...

Went together pretty easy... Lot of crowd reaction and a lot of characters to choose from to help carry the story.

I wrestled for a while about Hitomi killing him, then it dawned on me to just have Hinata U. do it.

I'd set up the bit where Hinata U. was hanging with Hinata H. before the idea hit me, so it worked out great.

As Richard Petty used to say, "I'd rather be lucky than good!"


This Chuunin Exam is kind of a prelude for Volume 2...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 23, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Yeah, 5 chapters in one day...
> 
> Went together pretty easy... Lot of crowd reaction and a lot of characters to choose from to help carry the story.
> 
> ...



yeah I am deprived from the computer in one day and I come back having to read 10 chapters! Geez! lolz And you started part two too lol Great job FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah.. great job..
volume 2 already.. Damn..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*On another note...

In all 400+ Chapters of the Manga, I have never read the words, "Husband", "Wife" or "Marriage"

Does this mean that everyone in Mr. K's little world is shacking up?


Spoiler:  



However, Kurenia was wearing a wedding ring in 342...

Link removed




I read on Wikipedia that they can't marry in Japan (without parents consent) until they're 20...

Anybody here got any insight?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

I think your right..
With the age 20 and all..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 264  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 264  -  The Chuunin Exam - Part Eight*


?You need to stay here, Honey??  Naruto said as he grabbed Hinata by the arm.

?Dad, she?s my best friend??  Hinata replied.

?I know, but you just killed a man in front of a stadium full of people?!  A lot of ?em aren?t gonna like what you did and I don?t want them rioting?!?  Naruto explained.

?Obito? Create a couple of your clones and escort Hinata and Neji to the hospital? Everyone else stay here and help with this crowd??

?She?ll be alright, Honey??  Naruto said as he hugged his daughter.

Naruto looked up to the Hokage?s box and saw Sakura.

?What a mess??  She said.

?It was a fair blow? He was going to kill Hinata Hyuga??  Gaara said.

?You don?t know the Rain?  Even now they?re plotting revenge.?  Sakura said.

*****

?Honey??  Tenten said.

?Mom, I?m okay??  Hinata Hyuga said hoarsely.

?Hush? Let?s get some X-Rays? Lie still??  Tenten said.

?Everyone else outside, please??  Hitomi said.

?Dad?!  I want??  Hinata croaked.

?I?m right here??  Neji said as he grasped Hinata?s hand and moved her hair away from her face.

?Hitomi? Go treat your wounds? I can handle this??  Tenten said.

?You sure??  Hitomi asked.

?Yeah? There?s other people on duty??  Tenten replied.

?Okay? H, I?ll check back later??

Hinata smiled.

?Obito?!?  Hitomi said as she walked out the door.

?We?re both clones? Dad ordered us to escort H and her Dad? I?ll take you back to the arena??

As they walked back people were leaving the Arena.

?What happened?  Everybody?s leaving??  The Obito clone asked.

?There?s Shelby?  Hey Shelby!?  Hitomi said.

?Hey Hitomi?!  Nice fight, too bad about the way it ended??  Shelby said.

?Everybody?s leaving??  Hitomi asked.

?Yeah, Naruto-Sensei and Gai-Sensei called the rest of the Exam?  How?s Hinata??

?I think she?ll be fine?  Look, I think I need to get in there??  Hitomi said.

?Let?s go??  The Obito clone replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*
Bear with me folks!  

After 5 chapters of hard hitting action, there gotta be some after-the-fact "housekeeping" to move the plot along...!

~  FLJ *


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

OOOoooooo..  liked it!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 265  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 265  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part One*


?UUWWWAAA?!?  Hitomi yawned and stretched as she sat up in her bed and looked at her clock.

?Wow? I over-slept??  She said to herself as she rubbed the sleep from her eyes.

?Hi, Honey? How are you??  Choji asked his daughter as she walked into the kitchen a few minutes later.

?I feel fine, Dad??  She said yawning.  ?How are you??

?Doing fine??  Choji grinned.

?What??  She asked.

?Don?t pay him any mind, Sweetie??  Ino said.  ?He and both your Grandfather?s are about to bust over your match yesterday??

?That?s not why I?m grinning so much, Honey-Bunny??  Choji replied.

?It?s not???  Ino asked.

?No?  It?s just that for the first time in a long time I got to carry my little girl while she was sound asleep and tuck her in?!?  Choji grinned.

?What??  When was this??  Hitomi asked as she poured a cup of hot tea.

?Ah, last night??  Ino replied as she shook her head.

?You were so tired last night that you fell asleep out on the bench in the back yard with your arms wrapped around Obito?s neck??  Choji explained as he finished his breakfast..

?Daaaaaddd??  Hitomi started to blush.

?He had to leave, but didn?t want to wake you, so I scooped you up and carried you to your room.?

?I don?t even remember him coming over??  Hitomi said.

?All the stress and adrenalin wearing off, Honey??  Ino said.

?Wow?? Hitomi said as she rubbed her head.

?Oh, say? How?s H?  Is she okay??  Hitomi asked.

?Yes, Moegi came by and said she?ll be fine? She?ll probably go home today??  Choji said.

?That?s good? I?ll go see her in a bit??  Hitomi said.

?Be careful while you?re out? The Rain people are still here and they?re angry?  The Bismarck Clan was up in Naruto?s Office arguing most of the night??  Ino said.

?Ugh?!?  Hitomi groaned.

?Not your fault, sweetie??  Choji said.

?Yeah, I know??  She replied.

?Hey, he was a bad person and had killed a bunch of innocent people? Nearly killed Hinata Hyuga?  O.J. did the only thing she could, and most of the village knows that??  Ino explained.

?Where?s O.J. now???  Ino asked.

?I?m not sure? Obito got her out of here?  Try and diffuse that mob of Rain Ninja??  Choji said.

?All this crap was the last thing Naruto needed on top of all those newspaper jerks??  Choji said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, I love it!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Oooooooooo.. Good good..
Go Hitomi..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 266  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 266  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Two*


?I don?t know what else I was supposed to do, Dad?  I guess the Rain would be happier if I had just let that guy kill H??  Hinata Uzumaki huffed with her arms crossed.

?No they wouldn?t? They?d just complain that you were too inept to keep him from killing her??  Naruto replied.

?Trust me, you can?t satisfy these people? Everything we do is wrong and there will probably be another war with them, even without Kabuto?s meddling??

?You think he?s involved???  Hinata asked.

?I know he is?  We just can?t prove it? Yet.?  Naruto said.

?Anyway, I think the thing to do is get you out of the Fire Country for a few weeks until this thing blows over? Or at least until the Rain finds somebody else to be mad at besides us??  He explained.

?Well, Kakashi-Sensei wanted to leave in a couple of days??  Hinata said.

?I know, I talked to him already and he?s ready to leave this afternoon with you and Asuma??  Naruto replied.

?Can I say goodbye to Mom and H, before I go??

?Yes, if we can sneak you over to the hospital??

Hinata sighed.

?I suppose I?ll miss the baby being born??  

?Maybe not? We?ll see??  Naruto grinned and kissed his daughter on the cheek.

?Naruto??  Temari said.

?Excuse me, Honey??  Naruto said as he walked off.

Hinata walked over and looked out the window and down to the street.

?Pop!  Come here a minute?!?  Hinata yelled.

?What is it, Honey??  Naruto asked.

?Look?!?

Down below with the Bismarck Clan holding a picket sign that said ?Hokage Unfair? on one side and ?No Allowance - No Jutsu? on the other side was Naruto Jr. marching back and forth.

?Aw Geez??  Naruto groaned.

He quickly flung a window open and yelled, ?NARUTO?!!  GET YOUR BUTT UP HERE?!!?

?Unbelievable??  Hinata said to herself.

?Yeah, Pop??!?  Naruto Jr. asked.

?Dude!  What are you DOING??!?  Naruto demanded of his youngest son.

?It?s okay, Pop!  I got it all fixed?!?  He said proudly.

?What all fixed??!  Don?t you know we?re on the verge of war with these guys??!  Great day in the morning, boy?!?  Naruto yelled.

?Those Rain guys!  They aren?t mad at us anymore!?  Naruto Jr. said.

?What do you mean they aren?t mad at us anymore???  Asked Hinata.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooohh.. Why aren't they mad at them anymore??
Next chappy.. Where's is at?? I can't wait..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 267  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 267  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Three *


?I went inside their heads and adjusted their memories?!?  Naruto Jr. said proudly.

?Aw crap!  Please tell me you didn?t!?  Naruto replied.

?It's okay now, Pop!?

?No, Son? It isn?t??  Naruto groaned at his son.

Naruto Jr. stood puzzled.

?Dad? I thought this was a big problem??  He said.

?You may have just made it worse??  Naruto said calmly to his son.

?He doesn?t understand, Dad? I?m not sure I do either??  Hinata said.

?Naruto??  Shikamaru said.

?Please??  Naruto replied.

?What he means it that you can?t go around and ?fix? everyone?s mind??  Shikamaru explained.

?The minute these people go back to the Rain, their friends and relatives are gonna know something was done to them, and DONE HERE??

?What?s more, your Dad, your sister and the Leaf had done nothing wrong in any of this?  Now you?ve done something wrong and it?s gonna come back to US!?

?But? They?re up to no good? I saw it in their heads??  Naruto Jr. explained.

?Your word against theirs, Son??  Naruto said.

?Some won?t believe you because you?re my son?!  Simple as that??

The consequences began to dawn on Naruto Jr.

?Well? I..I can fix ?em back??  He said almost on the verge of tears.

?We?ll have to do that? And explain to the ambassador??  Shikamaru said.

?We can?t do that either? High-Pockets abilities are Top Secret? Or they were?  Full Disclosure isn?t an option??  Naruto explained.

?Dad? I?m sorry??

?I know you are, Son? You didn?t know any better, but now you do??

?Anyway, pull yourself together and tell me what you found out? Then we?ll figure something out??  Naruto said.

?Shikamaru? If you have anything important planned, cancel it.  I want you in on this.?

?Yeah, no problem??  He replied.

?Honey, why don?t you go on to the hospital??  Naruto said.

?You can walk by the Rain people right now, Sis?  I got that fixed, too??  Naruto Jr. said.

?And how did you fix that??  she asked.

?Everytime they see you they?ll see an 83-year old bag lady with a shopping cart?!?

?WHAT??!?

Naruto and Shikamaru began to laugh.

?You little??  Hinata said.

?Honey? Just go on??  Naruto chuckled.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Nice..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Chapter 268  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance 
Volume 2


*Chapter 268  -  Chaos in the Leaf - Part Four*


Hinata ran down the stairs from her Dad?s office.  

She saw the Rain Ninja and took a deep breath as she prepared to walk past them.

?Oh, here ma?am? Let me get that gate for you??  One of the meanest looking ones said.

A couple more stood up as she passed.

?She?s pretty spry for an old woman??  Hinata heard one say.

?Yeah, but old women her age shouldn?t wear teenagers clothes? That?s just wrong?!?  She heard the other say.

?High-Pockets? I?m gonna KILL you?!?  She mumbled to herself.

A few minutes later she walked into the hospital and made her way to Hinata Hyuga?s room.

?Hey?!?  She said as she entered the room.

Hinata Hyuga just waved and whispered, ?Hi??

Hitomi, Neji and Sakura were there.

?How do you feel??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?I?ll be fine??  She whispered.  ?I?ll be sore a few days? But it?ll all heal up??

?That?s good? I have to leave town tonight? So I won?t see you for a while??  Hinata Uzumaki said to her best friend.

?H? I?m sorry I didn?t get that guy off of you sooner??

?You? Saved my life? Don?t be sorry? He?d a? killed me??

?That?s right, Hinata??  Neji said.

Hinata Hyuga reached out and Hinata Uzumaki walked over and the two girls embraced each other and cried.

*****

?So the old woman is Bismarck?s Mom??  Naruto said.

?And Obito killed her husband at the river a few months ago?  He and another guy had tried to kill Kakashi-Sensei with an arrow and almost got Sis instead??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?How would she know all this??  Shikamaru asked.

?One of their messengers got back to the Rain with the information??  Naruto Jr. said.

?A couple of them had plans to blow stuff up tonight with paper bombs??

?Here??!?  Asked Shikamaru.

?Yeah? Out of spite?  That old woman really hates us.?

?Son, I take back a lot of what I said to you earlier? You may have saved lives??  Naruto said.

?But you see the position this puts us in, don?t you???

?Yeah? I do now? I guess??

?I?d say if he can restore part of what he took out or their minds and leave the rest out, then we?re in the clear? And we can justify it, too!? Shikamaru said.

?If anybody in the Rain says anything, we?ll contest it? And maybe they?ll think twice before pulling this crap if they know we have mind-readers?!?  Naruto said.

?I agree??  Shikamaru replied.


*To be continued?*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha funny and I love it!
Can't wait for the next one FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooooo... Good job.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Haha funny and I love it!
> Can't wait for the next one FLJ




*Naruto Jr's a rascal...

I thought it sounded a little stupid when I first started, but then it began to make sense that he would do that, and then see the problems of playing around with people's memories.

Cause and effect...  He can't mess around and play God with EVERYONE's mind...!
*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Good point with that but he is a little brat, he wouldn't know any better lolz... Yet he is still CUTE!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's the actual book I semi-based Obito on:



Philip Wylie's Gladiator (1930)

About 140 pages... No art.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahaha.. I'll save the link and look at it later..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Here's the actual book I semi-based Obito on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I willl have to read that some day


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good stuff and that old lady thing was funny.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Good stuff and that old lady thing was funny.




*
That was actually a joke from a Hallmark Birthday Card!




"This year everyone will be telling you how young you look!

--- I told everyone you're 83...!" ​

Click to expand...

*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha funny lolz

@ bro blackfire94

*Spoiler*: __ 



I got your thing at my ff thank you! I almost have the next chapter done no worries  Love you bro <3


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahaha nice..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Chapter 269  -  Night Raid on the Burrage Place*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 269  -  Night Raid on the Burrage Place*


2 Months Later…

“This the place?”  Boone asked.

“Yeah?”  Doniger replied.

“Everyone’s gone to the North Village with a lot of their top hands…  The kid’s in the top bedroom on the right…”  Doniger explained.

“Shift change was 3 hours ago, there’s two men on guard, a cook, a servant in the main house and the nanny.”

“Where’s the other men at?”  Boone asked.

“In the bunkhouse over there…  About 30 men… There’s another 15 night herding East of the spread here…”  Doniger replied.

“Good… It’s separate from the house, that makes things easy…”  Boone said.

“Alright men… Just like we planned…  You three stand guard and watch our backs… Once the commotion starts, we’ll have company within 5 minutes, so look sharp…”

“You men have your tags?”

“Yeah… Figure we’ll hit the bunkhouse… Tag through each of the three doors and then through the windows…”  Martin giggled..

“Good, but not until we take out the two guards with Kunai…  Until we get inside the main house, stealth is our ally… Everyone understand that?”  Boone said.

“Yeah…”  “Yes, Sir…”

“5 minutes to 3, Sir…”  Doniger said.

“3 hours till dawn… Let’s make ‘em count… Attack…!”  Boone ordered.

The men silently moved into position.

Martin crept to the spot he wanted, gave the signal that he was ready and tried hard not to giggle.

Boone and Doniger signaled each other that they were ready to take out the guards and rushed forward.

Boone attacked from behind and shoved a Kunai into the base of the guard’s neck.

At the same time Doniger used a long knife to decapitate the other guard.

All the men hit the dirt and spied the compound.

Boone signaled all clear and raced for the main house.

Giggling with excitement, Martin and the men that were with him began throwing Kunai with exploding tags at the bunkhouse.

The explosions rousted everyone awake.

The men riding night herd duties saw the explosions light up the night sky.  Several took off after the spooked cattle while others hurried back to the compound.

Boone and his men crashed the front door, while Doniger and his men crashed the kitchen door.

The cook confronted Doniger with a meat cleaver, but was no match for the invader and Doniger blocked the cleaver and put a Kunai into the old cook’s heart, killing him instantly.

Boone’s men grabbed the servant and one of the men with a long knife went to work on the servant.

Boone and one other man went up the stairs and confronted the nanny who stood before the bedroom door with a Katana.

“Over my dead body…”  She growled.

“Don’t push me… I need to leave one person alive!”  Boone said as he threw a Kunai at the nanny and caught her in her shoulder.

“AHHH!”  She dropped the Katana as the Kunai went through her shoulder and stuck her to the bedroom door.

“Get out of the way!”  Boone yelled as he grabbed her and threw her to the floor, the move ripping her shoulder open.

Boone kicked the door open and saw who he was after, the Burrage family’s 8-year old daughter.

“Who..Who are you…?!  What do you want…?!  Help…!”  She yelled.

“Shaddap!”  Boone yelled as he stuffed a bandana into her mouth and held her hands together.

“Jenson!  Bandage the nanny’s wound before she bleeds to death!”  He yelled as he tied the bandana behind her head.

“Here girl!  Put these on!”  Boone growled at her as he pulled out a dark pair of pants and a long sleeve shirt in her size.

She defiantly glared at Boone and shook her head.

Boone walked over to the nanny and grabbed her by the head and held a Kunai to her throat.

“I’ll kill her in a heartbeat…!  DO IT!”  Boone demanded.

Tears streaming down her face the girl quickly put on the pants and the shirt.

Boone let go of the nanny and tied the girl’s hands while Jenson tied the nanny’s.

Boone picked up the girl under his arm and handed a scroll to Jenson, who dropped it into the nanny’s lap as she sat on the floor.

“We’ll take our leave now…”  Boone said.

“Give that to Old Woman Burrage…  If she wants to see her granddaughter back alive, she better make good on our demands.”

“If not… Well, she can look around and see our handiwork…”

“Let’s go!”  Boone yelled.

The intruders left as quickly as they came.

Just as the first of the night herders rode into the compound, they were met by the men that Boone had ordered to stay behind to cover the escape and they attacked with Kunai and exploding notes.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww.. Next chapter..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Awww.. Next chapter..




*Probably tomorrow...

I'm still mapping out the people, places and other details, so patience is required!

~ FLJ*


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice... Next Chappy


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Chapter 270  -  Shino Reports*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 270  -  Shino Reports *


“All clear?”  Shino asked the bug that had just landed on his finger.

He quickly looked around, then bit his thumb and weaved hand seals.

“Summonig Jutsu!”  He whispered.

A Special Kunai appeared in his hands.  He stuck it into the ground in front of him and then moved away from it, checked his watch and looked at the moon.

3 minutes later…

FOOM!

“Howdy Cousin!”  Jake whispered.

“Shino-Sama… All ready?”  Obito asked as he reached down to grab Shino.

“Yes.  Let’s go!”  Shino replied as he climbed up on Jake’s back.

“Hang on, Cousins!”  Jake said.

FOOM!

A cloud of smoke and they were on the roof of the Hokage’s office.

“Dad’s waiting for you, Shino-Sama…”  Obito said.

“Thnak you, Obito…  Jake…  How is Sakura, by the way?”  Shino asked.

“Mom and Tsunade are doing just fine…”

“Good.”

Shino made his way down from the roof to Naruto’s Office and knocked on the door.

“Come in…!”  Naruto yelled.

“Shino!  Glad to see you…”

“Glad to see you, Naruto…”

“Let’s go grab a bite…!”  Naruto said.

After they had walked out onto the street, Naruto asked about Shino’s mission.

“I’ve lost several bugs… I don’t know why… Or where… Yet.”  Shino said.

“They are still mad over Bismarck’s death at the Chuunin Exam and the fact that someone tampered with the memories of the Bismarck Clan while they were here.”

“Hehe… Too bad.”  Naruto scoffed.

“There’s two of three factions in the Rain plotting against us…  One, of course, is the newspaper campaign instigated by Kabuto…”  Shino explained.

“Another is a would-be terrorist group that doesn’t know how to put together a plan to go to the bathroom, much less wreck havoc…”

“And the third?”  Naruto asked.

“That’s where I’m losing my bugs…”  Shino replied.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Chapter 271  -  4 AM*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 271  -  4 AM*


?So far I?ve lost 17 bugs in the same grid on the map.  The last group went in with extra backup with hopes of finding out what?s happening to them.?  Shino said.

?Not a one has returned??

?Could they be on to you??  Naruto asked.

?If they have, they?re playing me?  Letting me spy on them, possibly feeding me false information.?  Shino said.

?It could be they have precautions or a Jutsu to defend a hideout??  Naruto said.

?I don?t want to lose you Shino? I like the idea that we?re using Obito?s mules to keep you out of there? Are your bugs agreeable to that??

?Like myself, they are dedicated to defending the Leaf? Including sacrifice.?  Shino replied.

?I don?t want you lose any more bugs than you already have?  But can they pinpoint the location?  Maybe we can send in a team of Obito?s Clones??  Naruto suggested.

?We?ll try??  Shino said.

*****

Sakura woke up to the sound of crying and wailing.

?Shhhh? My, my? We named you right? Didn?t we???  She said groggily to their new baby girl.

?Wow, you?re wet?  Well, we?ll take car of that??  She cooed as she kissed the baby.

Sakura changed Tsunade?s diaper, then sat down in the rocking chair with a pillow to feed her.

Tsunade kicked and wiggled for a while, then finally settled down and nursed.

Sakura kissed her daughter on the forehead and stroked her small hand with her thumb and marveled at it?s size.

Tsunade continued to nurse as her beady eyes grew heavy.  Soon, she was asleep.

A few minutes later, Naruto quietly opened the door and walked in.

?Shh??  Sakura signaled with her finger to her lips.

Naruto quietly walked over and placed his hand on the back of his wife?s neck and massaged her.

?That?s a beautiful picture??  He whispered with a proud grin.

?Don?t you dare??  Sakura whispered back with a smile as she grasped her blouse.

Naruto quietly leaned down and stole a kiss from his wife.

?She?s about finished? Let me rock her a few more minutes and I?ll tuck her in??  Sakura smiled.

Naruto quietly left the room and checked on Naruto Jr.

?Hehe? Clever, High-Pockets!  Blocking our minds that Kabuto spoiled the surprise about Tsunade being a girl?!?  He thought.

Sakura gently got out of the rocker and put Tsunade into her crib, then draped her blanket over her.

She watched her daughter sleep for a moment and then left the room.

?How did it all go???  She asked.

?Went great??  Naruto whispered.  

?Tell you about it later??  He said as he slipped his arms around his wife?s waist and kissed her.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Chapter 272  -  15 Years and All I Got Was This Lousy Kunai!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 272  -  15 Years and All I Got Was This Lousy Kunai!*


?We?re about to cross the border into the Earth Country, Boone??  Doniger said.

?That?s good??  Boone replied.

?There?s Briggs??  Doniger said.

?Yeah, I see him??  

?Mornin??  I see you made it?!?  Briggs said.

?Yeah, Briggs? It was just as you said.  You did alright!?  Boone said.

?You men keep goin??  I?ll be along??  Boone said to the men.

?I...I see you got the girl?!?  Briggs said.

?Yep!  We sure did??  

?So? Uh, when do I get my cut??  Briggs asked.

?Why, right now, Briggs??  Boone replied with a smile.

?R..Really???

?Yeah??

?Here ya? go!?  Yelled Doniger from behind him.

Briggs spun around just in time to see Doniger throw a Kunai right through his heart.

Briggs gasped and right before he died, Boone grabbed him by the hair and looked into his eyes.

?You work 15 years for someone and then betray ?em, then I figure it?s only a matter of time before you betray us??

Briggs groaned and then he died.  Boone let go and his lifeless body fell to the ground.

?Alright, let?s move on??  Boone said.

?What about him?  Aren?t we gonna bury him??  Martin giggled.

?Let the buzzards have him? They gotta eat, too??  Boone said with a laugh as he walked off.

?Let?s go, already? We?re burnin? daylight??  Doniger growled.

*****

?Ma?am?  The rest are all dead??  

?What are we gonna do??  Asked Graham.

?We?ll get a message to the Leaf??  The old woman said.

?Wheeler? Prepare a hawk??

?Yes, Ma?am??

?Alicia?  We?ll get her back??  The old woman said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Oooh.. Great job..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww Tsunade lolz I first I thought it meant the regular Tsunade lol


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeaah her naming the baby after Tsunade was a good idea..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 26, 2008)

It was a very good idea lolz


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 26, 2008)

?I don?t want you lose any more bugs than you already have? But can they pinpoint the location? *Maybe we can send in a team of Obito?s Clones*?? Naruto suggested.


The " GOD " Obito.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah her naming the baby after Tsunade was a good idea..



*She's a squaller...!  

Double-fisted, bloody-murder, kind of squallin' baby...!

Make your ears hurt...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

*Chapter 273  -  Hitomi?s Special Assignment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 273  -  Hitomi’s Special Assignment*


“Chouza… Will you get the door?”  Ino yelled.

“Alright Ma!”  He replied.

“Hey, Chouza… Is your Mom in?”

“Uh… Yeah!  Yeah!  Come on in…!”  He yelled.  “MOM!”

“Who is it Cho… Oh, hi Naruto… Come on in…”  Ino said.

“Hi, Ino… How are you doing?”  Naruto asked.

“Seven months!”  Ino sighed.  “How’s Sakura and Tsunade…?”

“They’re both doing just fine…”  Naruto grinned.

“Well, it’s the wrong time of day to be a social call… What’s up?”

“I have a Priority Mission, Ino… Where’s Hitomi?”

Several minutes later.

“Hi, Sensei…”

“Hi, Hitomi… You look cute today…”  Naruto said.

“Thank you, Sensei…  I’m still getting all the pockets on my vest worked out, but I’m getting there…”

“Well, let’s cut to the chase… Walk with me…”  Naruto said.

They walked a way and Naruto looked around.

“Okay, Hitomi… Are you ready for your first big mission as a Chuunin?”

“Y…Yes!  I think I am anyway, Sensei…”  Hitomi said.

“You’ve grown a lot in the last six months… Far as I’m concerned, you aced the Exam…”  Naruto said.

“I have an emergency mission I need you to go on… Two of them actually…”  Naruto explained.

“First, I need you to summon your mule and go get Kakashi’s team and bring them here…”

“Okay, Sensei…”

“Next, I need you to take them to a place North of here… I’ll have the map ready when you get back with Kakashi.”

“Bring them to the top of my office… I’ll be waiting there.”

“Okay, Sensei!”

“Summon your mule.”

Hitomi bit her thumb and weaved the hand signs.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Howdy, Cousin!”

“Hi, Jake!  We gotta fly today!  She said as she climbed on Jake’s back and scratched his ear.

“Jake…”

“Lord, Hokage…”

“Here’s this morning’s position that Kakashi relayed to us…”  Naruto showed Jake and Hitomi on a map.  

“He shouldn’t be too far from this point, and he was heading South East…”

“Hmm… Toward the Wave Country… I believe I know right where that is…”  Jake said.

“Thanks, Jake… I need you guys to hurry… Lives are at stake…”

“Just leave it to me and Whistle-Britches…!”

“Whistle-Britches…?”  Naruto thought.

“Alright… Stand back… Uh, with respects, Lord Hokage.”  Jake said.

Naruto nodded and stepped back.

FOOM!

“What a way to travel…”  He thought.

“Whistle-Britches…???”


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 26, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *She's a squaller...!
> 
> Double-fisted, bloody-murder, kind of squallin' baby...!
> 
> Make your ears hurt...*



Ahaha.. Oh god..
I get it.. LMAO

Ahaha.. Loved the chapter..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 26, 2008)

NIce lolz Whistle-Britches


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> NIce lolz Whistle-Britches



*Yeah, Jake's got a slow country twang in his voice.

He's copied, a tribute if you will, to character actor Chill Wills... 

He played "Beekeeper" in John Wayne's "The Alamo" and, believe it or not, the voice for "Francis the Talking Mule"


Girl Next Door

He's the guy with the guitar at 1:40 -ish

"Let's jig a little!"
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

*Chapter 274  -  Hitomi and Jake*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 274  -  Hitomi and Jake*


“You sure we’re at the right place, Jake?”  Hitomi asked.

“We’re close to the place the Hokage pointed to on the map, Cousin…  Got a compass?”  Jake asked.

“Yeah… Somewhere…”  Hitomi said.

“Well, find it and orient the map…”

“Orient the… Huh…?”  Hitomi asked.

“Don’t they teach you anything in that there Academy…?”  Jake asked.

“You got your map, right?”

“Right…”  Hitomi replied as she found her compass.

“On that map should be an arrow that points North…”  Jake talked her through.

“Okay, got it…”

“Now put your compass on the map and turn the map and the compass until they both point North, together…”

“Alright…  Hey, that’s cool!”  She said.

“Both are pointing North now, right?”  Jake asked.

“Yeah…!”

“Okay, now look at the map and look at your surroundings…  See those twin peaks over yonder on the right?”

“Yeah…”

“Now find ‘em on the map…”

“Alright… Got it!”

“And the road we just past, behind us on the left…”

“Okay… I got that!”  Hitomi said excitedly.

“Well, now you know where we are…”

“Yeah, how about that…!  Jake, you are so cool!”

“Hehe… I’ve been cool fer 63 years!”  Jake said feeling cocky.

“Wow, Jake… You’re… uh… Old…”  Hitomi said.

“Hmm… I’m a Ninja mule…!  63 is nothin’…!”  Jake said, slightly offended.

“Oh, now Jake…  I didn’t mean it like that…!”  Hitomi said scratching him behind his ear and giving him a playful kiss on the top of his head.

“Hehe… Obito was right… You are a flirt!”  Jake chuckled.

“Alright, we gotta find Kakashi and his team…!”  Hitomi said.

“How far are we away from the spot the Hokage pointed to on the map?”  Jake asked.

“Uh… Down this road and to the right… About the length of my fingernail…!  And I keep ‘em trimmed pretty short…”

“Hmm… Put your hand down here and let me see…”

Hitomi leaned forward and showed Jake her fingernails.

“Yup!  About half an inch…” 

“Alright!  We’ll mosey on down the road and see if we can’t catch up to them…”  Jake said.


*To be continued…*


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice name for the baby.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 26, 2008)

Mmmm.. more??..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, I'm caught up. Still likin' it so far. Jake was a nice addition. I was a little iffy at first, but he's really growin' on me.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I'm caught up. Still likin' it so far. Jake was a nice addition. I was a little iffy at first, but he's really growin' on me.



It was invent Jake for a little Texas flair, or use actor Ward Bond to base something else for comedy...

Ward Bond used to whinny like a horse at the good lookin' women...

Then I thought.... A mule will be funny, a horse won't.


The other nice thing is the "Long-Range Jutsu" it introduces.

Saves having to write several day's worth of travel for our heroes!

It'll mean less chapters, but hopefully more quality!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

*Chapter 275  -  Another Mule*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 275  -  Another Mule*


?How far are we going today, Sensei??  Asked Hinata.

?Ahh? I figure we?ll go as far as the coast, and take a boat in the morning??  Kakashi said as he packed away the toilet paper and shovel.

?Hey!  Kakashi-Sensei?!?  Yelled Hitomi as she rode up.

?Huh??

?Hitomi!  What are you doing out here?  Did something happen??  Kakashi asked.

?Yeah, Sensei? Naruto-Sensei told me to come and get all of you and take you back to Konoha?!?  Hitomi said as she rode up then slid off Jake?s back.

?What happened??  How serious???  Asuma asked.

?I don?t know? Naruto-Sensei didn?t tell me that?  He just told me to summon Jake here, and to hurry and bring you back?? 

?Summon another mule, Cousin?!?  Jake said.

?Okay, stand back, guys?!?  Hitomi said as she bit her thumb and weaved her signs.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

FOOM!

Another mule appeared and began to whinny, then bray.

?Cousins, this is Quincannon!?  Jake said.

?What?s the big idea of summoning me out of me beauty sleep??!?  Quincannon griped.

?Uh, Hitomi?. This mule is staggering around? Is there something wrong with him??  Hinata asked.

?He?s just a little tipsy, Cousin? Nothin? for you to worry about??  Jake said.

?What???  Asuma asked.

?He drinks, guys??  Kakashi said.

?Kakashi Hatake??  Quincannon said.  ?Ahh? Many a time you?ve come to me with a wet nose?!?

?Sensei? You know him??  Hitomi asked.

?Awp!  I know most of the Ninja mules!?  Kakashi replied.

?Hinata and Asuma?  Ah? Why don?t you guys take Quincannon.?  Kakashi said.

?He drinks??!?  Asked Asuma.

?I take it they have history together??  Hinata said.

Asuma grabbed Hinata by her waist and helped onto Quincannon?s back as Kakashi and Hitomi climbed onto Jake.

?Hehe? Anything to cop a feel, right??  Hinata laughed.

?You know it?!?  Asuma said with a smirk.

?No patty-fingers, now??  Quincannon grinned.  ?The proprieties at all times, if ya please!?


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 26, 2008)

OOOOOOOooooooooo.. Good good...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

*Chapter 276 - Emergency Briefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 276 - Emergency Briefing*


FOOM!

?Wow!  Now that was FAST!?  Asuma said as he slid off of Quincannon?s back and gave Hinata a hand.

?It does cut down on travel time, doesn?t it??  Hitomi grinned.

?Naruto-Sensei is waiting for us in his office??  Hitomi said.

?A-HEM!?  Jake said.

Hitomi stopped, turned around and looked at Jake and Quincannon.

?Gratuity for the mules, Whistle-Britches??  Jake said with a big grin.

?But? We?ve got an emergency mission!?  Hitomi said.

?Hitomi, me darlin?? We just busted our backsides for ya???  Quincannon said.

?Okay? What do you want??  I?ll bring it up just as soon as the briefing?s over??  Hitomi said.

?Hmm? I figure about 6 pounds of oats and 4 ears of sweet corn??  Jake said.

?And I?ll have the same, with a whiskey chaser?!?  Quincannon smiled.

?Fine? I?ll be right back just as soon as I can??  Hitomi said.

Hitomi ran down the stairs where Asuma was waiting.

?Whistle-Britches???  He asked.

?Shut up?!?  She mumbled and ran past him.

?Heh, heh?  She?s scrawny, but cute!?  Quincannon chuckled.

?Aww, she?s sweet, Cousin? You?re gonna like her?!?  Jake replied.

?Aye!?

*****

?Back already??!  That?s fast work!  Good job Hitomi!?  Naruto said.

?Thanks, Sensei??

?Okay, Kakashi-Sensei? Seems a gang of men raided the Burrage family?s ranch in the North country?  And kidnapped Kate.?  Naruto said.

?No??  Kakashi groaned.

?They killed everyone at the main house that was there, except for Kate?s Nanny? They ripped her shoulder pretty bad.?

?The raiders are demanding $1 Million, or they?ll kill her?  Old Lady Burrage will fill you in on the details when you get there??

Kakashi sat down and looked at the floor.

?You?ll take Asuma and Hinata with you, of course? I?m sending Hitomi with her mules?  Anyone else you want to take with you??  Naruto asked.

?No? No one else?  They?ll be fine??  Kakashi said.

?Alright? I figure you have 20 minutes to get provisions and then you need to get on this one??  Naruto said.

?And I need to treat Jake and Quincannon??  Hitomi said.

?Hinata, run home and see your Mom and Tsunade real quick and hurry back?!?

?Okay, Dad!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm... Kakashi seems pretty shook up. Wonder who Kate is.


----------



## blackfire94 (Jun 27, 2008)

Could be a old friend or maybe his child.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 27, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Could be a old friend or maybe his child.



Kate is the 8-year old girl... Maybe that wasn't clear.

If it's not, I go back and re-edit.

Who she is to Kakashi on the other hand...


*Spoiler*: __ 




...I'll let you know when I know!

I haven't decided yet... 

I have about 5 different ways I can go here and I'm playing it out in my head.

A real challege in 100 degree heat!




More when I write it!  ~ FLJ

*
And it'll be later tonight!  

I got the boss in a bad mood and yelling at me today...!*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS IS GOOD MAN.DO MORE


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 27, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> THIS IS GOOD MAN.DO MORE




*I'm a... workin' on it!

Just getting in from work right now.

I'll do a quick housekeeping chapter, then probably another one tonight.


What's for dinner...?  T-Bone...!  Mmmmm....

If today wasn't Friday, I'd go over to Logan's Roadhouse...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 27, 2008)

*Chapter 277  -  Small Talk*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 277  -  Small Talk*


?Hi, Mom!  How are you??  Hinata asked as she quietly entered the house.

?Hi!  How are you, Sweetie??  Sakura replied as they embraced and kissed each other on the cheek.

?The baby asleep??

Just then Tsunade let out a high pitched squeal.

?Nope, guess not!?  Hinata said as she and her mother laughed.

?Hi-eee?!?  Hinata said making a silly face at her baby sister, who was lying on a rug with a stuffed toy.

Tsunade cooed and kicked her legs.

Hinata knelt down and picked her up and kissed her forehead.

?Oh, you?re sweaty??  She said.

?I was about to give her a bath?  I?d ask you to help me but your Dad told me what happened??

?Yeah, I just have time to say hi??

?My!  That a big grin?!?

Tsunade giggled and put a hand in her mouth.

?Is she still waking you up during the night??  Hinata asked her Mom.

?Of course? Two times a night? Just like you and your brother did??  Sakura said with a sneer.

?We did???  Hinata asked with her most angelic look.

?Yes, you did?  That?s alright though?  Just wait until you have kids of your own in a few years??   Sakura grinned.

?Moooomm??

*****

?Here you go guys!?  Hitomi said as she sat a bucket of oats down.

?Thank ya? Cousin!?  Jake said.

?Indeed??  Quincannon grinned as he munched down.

?Where do you want this, Hitomi??  Asuma asked.

?The corn?  Oh, anywhere??

?Did cha? get my whiskey, Darlin????  Quincannon asked.

?Kakashi-Sensei is getting that??  She replied.

?You?re getting quite a rapport with the mules, aren?t you??  Asuma asked.

?Yeah, they?re great!?  She said as she scratched Quincannon?s ear.

?I thought you would work with Mikasa??? 

?I wanted to, but all that training for the Chuunin Exam? I just didn?t have enough time and something had to give.?  Hitomi explained.

?Yeah, I hear ya??  Say, when did you become immune to that Rain guy?s poison??  Asuma asked.

?How did you take out the Earth guy??  Hitomi asked with a grin.

?You?re right? It?s none of my business??  Asuma said.

?Hehe? I?ll tell you mine if you tell me yours?!?  Hitomi said.

?Don?t waste your breath, Hitomi? He won?t tell me either!?  Hinata said as she walked up.

?He won?t??!?  Hitomi asked.

?It?s something me and my Uncle cooked up??  Asuma said.

?Awp!  Here we go?!  Everyone have their gear??  Kakashi asked.

?Buuuuurp!  Ah, laddie? Ya? got me bottle?!?  Belched Quincannon.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

*Chapter 278 ? Team Kakashi Arrives*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 278 ? Team Kakashi Arrives*


FOOM!

?Here you go, Cousins!?

?Thanks, Jake! Quincannon!?  Hitomi said.

?Beggin? yer pardon, Kakashi? But can I have me bottle now??  Quincannon asked.

?Awp!  Here you go??  Kakashi replied.

?Thankin? ya kindly!?  The mule grinned.

?If y?all need us for anything??  Jake said.

?No? We go in on foot from here? If we need you, we?ll call you??  Kakashi said.

?This End Toward Enemy??  Asuma mumbled as he looked at Jake?s rear.

?Don?t ask??  Hitomi grinned.

?Well, we?re about 3 kilometers away from the main house??  Kakashi said.  

?Hinata, you take the point? Hitomi, as our Medical Nin, you stay with me?  Asuma, summon Pakkun.?

Asuma bit his thumb and made his signs.

?Summoning Jutsu!?

A cloud of smoke and Pakkun appeared.

?Yo!?  Said Pakkun.

?Hey, this is near the Burrage Place??

?Ahh? It is, Pakkun? Kate?s been kidnapped and is being held for ransom.?  Kakashi explained.

?Aw, no??  Pakkun said.  ?When??

?It happened about 3 this morning? It?s 11 now??

?8 hours head start??  

?They left a ransom note, so we?re going to the Burrage house now and make our plan.?  Kakashi said.

?Let?s go??

After they had walked a way in silence.

?Sensei?  Are you alright??  Hitomi asked.

?I?m fine.  If I seemed bummed, it?s because if I had played my cards right, Kate could have been my daughter??  Kakashi explained.

?Could have been??!?  Asuma asked.

?I dated her mother? She married someone else and then died on a mission later?  Other than that, it?s a long story I?d rather not talk about??

?Did you ever marry, Sensei???  Hitomi asked.

?Hitomi??  

Kakashi glared at Hitomi, then put his hand on her shoulder and gently squeezed.

?Don?t ask so many questions right now??  Kakashi said.

?I?m sorry, Sensei??


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 28, 2008)

Oo.. good good..


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 28, 2008)

A potential daughter? So their is a high chance that she is his daughter 
Nice I can't wait till the next one


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> A potential daughter? So their is a high chance that she is his daughter
> Nice I can't wait till the next one



*
At this point in time, Kakashi is pushing 50...

What is established is that all his friends are dead, including Rin (assumed dead)

He strikes me as the kind of a guy to have a girl in every port, a few 'close calls' with marriage and some sad 'almosts'...

*****

He kind of reminds me of an old cowboy my family knew... 

He had one daughter that he spoke of, a couple of ex-wives and several former-girlfriends...  And a horse and an old GMC pickup with tobacco juice stains down the side.

*****

Kakashi may end up having an illegitimate child out there, but not in this story...  I'll leave that for Mr K or someone else... Or maybe another time.

The plan is coming together... 

It has also been hinted Kakashi was sweet on the Ramen-Man's daughter...

*****

The next chapter or two is gonna be a cross between a rerun of Perry Mason and The Big Valley with Barbara Stanwick...

Linda Evans was hot in her 20's... (In a 1960's, spaced out sort of way...)

If we ever start cloning humans, I suggest we start with her and maybe Grace Kelly...

*****
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 28, 2008)

Ramen-Man's??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ramen-Man's??




The old man that serves Naruto ramen...  I can never remember the name...

I've always suspected he has a past, though...


----------



## trsofnaruto (Jun 28, 2008)

Ayame is his daughters name, the owners name is Teuchi lolz


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

trsofnaruto said:


> Ayame is his daughters name, the owners name is Teuchi lolz




Yeah, him and Jiraiya are about the only two people who make any money in Naruto...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh.. okay i get it.. LMAO


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jun 28, 2008)

I love the Next GENERATION thanks.Is Hinata Uzumakl a Chuunin. oh Tsunade is she dead. THE 5 is so cool. please DO more OK


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> I love the Next GENERATION thanks.Is Hinata Uzumakl a Chuunin. oh Tsunade is she dead. THE 5 is so cool. please DO more OK



I'm deliberately leaving Tsunade and a few others in the air...

She would be over 70 in this FanFic anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 




(I figure Kakashi has a 60% chance or better of dying in the official Manga, making mine impossible...  I'd like to think I'm writing this in a way that someone else could be re-edited into Kakashi's spot... Kiba, Yamato or Konohamaru...

SHOULD that happen, of course...!)





The Uzumaki Twins, Asuma and Hitomi are now Chuunin's


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2008)

*Chapter 279 - The Burrage Family - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 279 - The Burrage Family - Part One*


?This is the place??  Hinata asked as the walked up to the main house.

?Yeah??  Replied Kakashi.

?Wow!  Sounds like someone is arguing?!?  Said Hitomi.

?Mother!  This is my niece we?re talking about?!  My sister?s child?!?

?You?re a wimp Graham?  Why couldn?t you have been more like Josh??

?Then again, you and Josh had two different fathers?  Your father was killed fighting the Nine-Tails and he probably just got in the way??

?You?re a sick, twisted woman, Aditra??  Said another voice.

?How dare you speak to me that way??!  Get out!?

?I?m gone!?

?Awp!  Hello, Wheeler!?  Kakashi said.

?Kakashi Hatake?!  We didn?t expect you this fast!  This the rest of your team??  Wheeler asked.

?Yup!  Wheeler, this is Hinata Uzumaki, Asuma Nara and Hitomi Akimichi? Guys, this is Wheeler, the ranch foreman??

?Maybe not after today??  Wheeler said.  ?They?ve been arguing all morning long??

Kakashi looked at his team, sighed and said,  ?Be careful of what you say here??

?Who?s there?!?  Howled a woman?s voice.

?Kakashi?!?  She said coldy.

?Aditra??  Kakashi replied.

?We didn?t expect you here until day after tomorrow??  Aditra barked.

?Well, we were in the area? Tell me what happened.?

?Isn?t it obvious?  Men came in while I was gone, killed my employees and kidnapped Kate!?

?I need as much information as you can give me? All of you??  Kakashi said.

?Now just one minute Kakashi!  I?m in charge here!  Who are you to be coming into my house and dictating orders to me?!?  Aditra yelled.

?No, Aditra? This is a kidnapping of an 8-year old child of the Fire Country? And they?ve taken her across the border into the Earth Country.?  Kakashi replied firmly.

?That alone puts ME in charge of this investigation and NOT YOU!?  He glared.

?By who?s authority?!  That punk Naruto?!?

?He?s the Seventh Hokage? Aditra? Remember it!?

Aditra glared at Kakashi.

?Kakashi?  I don?t like you? I never have?  I would not, and never would have trusted you with Ruth??  

Aditra and Kakashi continued to glare at each other.

?They want one million in small notes in 3 days!?  Aditra snapped.

?I called for you because I want these men killed and my Granddaughter returned? ALIVE?!?

?You?re a fool, Aditra??  Kakashi said.

?Kakashi? We?ll do this MY WAY or not at all?!  Is that clear??!?  Aditra asked.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 28, 2008)

I liked it.. Great job..
Man that chick is a bitch.. LMAO..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I liked it.. Great job..
> Man that chick is a bitch.. LMAO..




*Yeah, keep in mind that Aditra is a...  Well, a little funny in the head.

If things seem slow, it's because she's a challenge for me to write...!

(Let's see if I can pull it off...)

Aditra is quite insane and at times will make no sense whatsoever!*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 280 - The Burrage Family - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 280 - The Burrage Family - Part Two*


Hinata, Asuma and Hitomi stood shocked to watch the argument between Kakashi and the old woman.

?Who are they?!?  The old woman demanded to know.

?They?re with me, Aditra?  This is??  Kakashi started to introduce his team.

?Oh, yes? Your ?apprentices???  She said with contempt.

?How old are you, girl??  She asked Hitomi.

?I?m fourteen, Aditra-Sama??

?Fourteen? Girl, when I was fifteen I had already given birth to my first child!  A boy?  He killed his first enemy with a complex Jutsu when he was 7 years old!?  Aditra sneered.

?You know nothing of the true way of the Shinobi?!  None of you do!?  

?You, nor that Junchuuriki you have for a Hokage!?

?Now wait just a minute!?  Snapped Hinata.  ?That?s my Dad you?re insulting?!?  

?Hinata!?  Yelped Kakashi.

?I know a little about what he?s gone through and has to put up with!  He has responsibilities I can?t even begin to fathom?!?

?Hinata!  Enough!?  Kakashi yelled.

Kakashi, Hinata and Aditra glared at each other.

?You love your father, don?t you??  Aditra asked smugly.

?That?s right, I do.?  Hinata said proudly.

?That?s why you?ll never know the true way of the Shinobi??  Aditra said.

?What do you mean by that???  Hinata asked.

?Oh, there?s nothing wrong with parents and their children ?loving? each other?  It?s just no way to fight and win a war.?

?You have to be tough, determined and skilled!  Love has very little to do with winning a war!?

Hinata stared at the old woman.

?You stare at me with a puzzled look, girl?  Just more proof of my point.?  Aditra grinned.

?And the fact that Kate allowed herself to be taken by these men is just more proof!?  

?Kate ?allowed herself????  Kakashi asked.

?Her nanny has been codling her too much?  When they threatened the nanny?s life, Kate obeyed their demands instead of resisting??

?She?s 8-years old?  What did you expect her to do?  Let them kill the nanny and fight to the death??  Kakashi asked.

?I would have!?  Aditra snapped.  ?I expected her to do the same!?

?She?s weak?  It?s the only reason I called you? That, and the fact I can?t chase enemies through the country anymore??

?Kakashi? As much as I hate to admit it, you?re about the only one left that I can expect to hunt these men down and kill them? And maybe bring my Granddaughter back alive.?

?If you can, I?ll use my remaining years to train her to be a true Kunoichi??

?No ransom is to be paid.  Find them and kill them!?  Aditra snapped.

Kakashi looked at Hinata and then glared at Aditra.

?Would you excuse me and my teammates, please??  Asked Kakashi.

He turned around and walked toward the door.

?You guys wait here outside for a bit?  Hinata? Hitomi and Asuma? Don?t take anything she says to heart?? 

?It?s just the ranting of a bitter, old woman who?s lived a hard life??


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 29, 2008)

OOoo.. Good good..
Ahaha.. She is insane...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 281 - The Burrage Family - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 281 - The Burrage Family - Part Three*


?Wow!  What a piece of work she is?!?  Hitomi said as they stood around outside the main house.

?Love has little to do with winning a war?????  Hinata asked shaking her head.

?The old history of being a Shinobi in all countries is pretty bleak? It?s probably a good thing that we don?t understand it??  Asuma said.

?Here comes, Sensei??  Hitomi said.

?Alright? It took some doing, but she agreed to pay the ransom??  Kakashi said.

?She did??  Hinata asked.

?Yes, and we are going to deliver it??

?We are??  Asked Asuma.

?Kakashi??

?Alicia?!?  Kakashi said as he turned around.

?It?s good to see you again??

?Awp!  Nice to see you, too? I just wish it were under less chaotic circumstances??

?Yeah, I know?  Look, I wanted to thank all of you for this and to apologize for Mother??

?She is? An old warrior from the ?old school???

?Kakashi? I want you to know that I?ve tried to help raise my niece in a way I think Ruth would have wanted??

?I know? And we will do everything we can to save her? My team has proven themselves quite capable? If they weren?t, they wouldn?t be here.?  Kakashi said with pride.

?I trust you, even if Mother won?t??  Alicia said with an apologetic grin.

?At any rate, you will be staying the night? I?ll show you to the guest house and you can relax before dinner??

?Good? We?ll turn in early and get an early start to the border? Just remember what I said about having a spy here??  Kakashi said.

?Yes, and we?ve sent a messenger out to ?leak word? that we will be paying the ransom, as you requested.?  Alicia said.

?That will buy us all the time we need??  Kakashi said.

Later?

?Kakashi-Sensei?  What did she mean by all that??  Hinata asked.

?Yeah, I wanted to know the same thing??  Hitomi said.

Kakashi looked at his apprentices.

?All you guys grew up in homes with parents who loved you and raised you??  Kakashi explained.

?It wasn?t always like that? Especially in time of war??

?Couples paired off and in some cases, were ordered to make children to fill our ranks, which were then trained to be warriors, rather than raised to be skilled Ninja??

?This is the system that gave the Shinobi world guys like Zabuza, Devil of the Mist, and the fights to the death between students in order to graduate??

?The First Hokage implemented changes in the Leaf, and the other Hokage?s have followed suit?  In fact it is Naruto?s, and my desire as well, to make it 15-years of age to graduate our academy??

?Fifteen???  Hitomi asked.

?That?s right??  Kakashi said.  ?And another thing you may as well know? I used to think just like Aditra when I was a kid??

?I became a Chuunin at six years of age and it took the death of a teammate to wake me up??

?Today, couples in our village marry and raise their kids? Rather than just turn them over to instructors for training at 4 or 5-years of age.?

?Love of others? Having someone precious or important to you is not a sign of weakness??

?It?s our motivation to achieve victory, and don?t let anyone tell you different!?  Kakashi winked.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 29, 2008)

Good good..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 282 - The Burrage Family - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 282 - The Burrage Family - Part Four*


?So who are these people, Sensei???  Asked Hitomi.

?Yeah, you seem to have some history with them??  Asuma said.

?Well, this is the ranch of Aditra Burrage?  She was a Kunoichi of the Leaf many years ago and eventually took over this place from her family when she retired.?  Kakashi explained.

?She had something like nine children who also became Shinobi? All but two we?re killed in battle?  Alicia and Graham??

?Who was Ruth??  Asked Hitomi.

?She was the daughter I had courted a few years ago??

?Things didn?t work out???  Hinata asked.

?No??  Kakashi said sharply.

There was an uncomfortable silence.

?Ahh? Ruth was a kind and gracious woman?  Aditra is a woman who can start a fight in an empty room all by herself??  Kakashi said.

?I offered to take Ruth far away from all this?  She wouldn?t do it, so I broke it off and walked away.?

?I had hoped she would leave on her own, but Aditra arranged a marriage that Ruth complied to, and that ended it.?

?Ruth and her husband went on a mission for the Leaf shortly after Kate was born and they both died.?

?I?m sorry, Sensei?  We didn?t know??  Hinata said.

?We?ll do everything we can to get her back??  Asuma said.

?We will,?  Said Kakashi, ?Not because she?s the child of an old friend, but because we have a legal obligation.? 

?But, enough of this? I?ll fill you in tomorrow??

The sun was beginning to rise when Kakashi walked into the main house.

?Here?s the ramsom, Kakashi.?  Aditra said with a scowl.

?Graham is going with you??  She added.

?No, he?s not!?  Kakashi scoffed as he inspected the contents of the large bag.

?Yes, he is!?  Aditra barked.  

?Either he goes with you or I?ll send my men to shadow you and your ?apprentices???

?Kakashi? Please??  Graham pleaded.

?Hehe? You?re sending your men to shadow me anyway? I know you all to well, Aditra??  Kakashi said.

?Alright, Graham? Come on.?

Kakashi and Graham walked out of the main house and met with Hinata, Asuma and Hitomi.

?He?s coming with us? Everyone ready??  Kakashi asked.

?Yes, Sensei??

Alright.  Let?s move out??

?What?s wrong, Mother??

?He was too agreeable?  He?s up to something.?  Aditra snapped.

?Go get Wheeler!  Tell him I want to see him at once!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 283 - The Burrage Family - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 283 - The Burrage Family - Part Five*


?Alright guys? This should be far enough??  Kakashi said.

?We?ve only been on the trail for an hour, Sensei??  Asuma said.

?Yeah? Hinata, do you have a blank scroll??  Kakashi asked.

?Yes, Sensei??  She replied as she pulled it out of her weapons pouch.

?Gonna seal the money to it??  Asuma asked.

?No? we?re not??

?Seal the money??  What are you talking about, Kakashi??  Graham asked.

?There?s an 8-year old girl out there that I have to rescue, Graham? And I don?t like interference? Especially from your mother??  Kakashi said as he glared at Graham.

?I?m gonna give you a simple choice?  After you tell me the rest of what you know??

?You can either stay here until we get back, or I?ll have Hinata here seal you to her scroll for 36 hours!?

?Sensei??  Hitomi gasped.

?K..Ka?Kakashi?!  Wh..What do you mean??  Graham stammered.

?It means I won?t have you jeopardizing the success of this mission or the safety of my team?!  That?s what it means!?  Kakashi growled.

?Same goes for the rank amateurs that I know Aditra is gonna send after us!?

?Y..You?d seal 20-plus men to a scroll??!?  Graham asked.

?Until we get Kate back safe and sound, I?d seal the whole damn ranch to a scroll if I could!?

?Now??  Kakashi said as he took the scroll from Hinata and walked toward Graham while pulling it open.  

?You?re gonna tell me everything that you know? Your side of it??

?K..Kakashi??

?SPILL IT!? 

?Th..They came in? Killed the two guards? Blew up the bunkhouse with everyone in it? Came in the house, then killed the cook, Mother?s servant, then attacked the nanny and took Kate??  Graham said.

?How many men?  You must have heard an estimate??

?Ab..About 20 on their side as well?!?

?What about names?  Did the nanny hear any???

?J..Just one? A guy named Boone??

?Boone??

?Y..Yeah? Boone??  Graham stammered.

?Alright? You did good, Graham??  Kakashi smiled and patted Graham on the shoulder as he handed the scroll back to Hinata.

Graham nodded his head and breathed a sigh of relief.

Then Kakashi decked him.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2008)

Kakashi playing bad cop. I like it 

This is going good, how do I know, because Aditra makes me angry. You're doing something right when your audience gives emotional response. can't wait til next chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 284 - The Burrage Family - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 284 - The Burrage Family - Part Six*


Graham fell flat on his back, out cold.

?Nice shot, Sensei?!?  Asuma said.

?Are..Are we really gonna seal him to a scroll, Sensei???  Hitomi asked.

?Would it bother you if we did, Hitomi??  Kakashi asked.

?Well? A little? Yeah??  She replied.

?Hehe? That?s okay, Hitomi? Because we?re not going to do that??

?We?re not??

?No.  And we?re not leaving him here either?  That?s too dangerous??  Kakashi explained.

?You guys know we?re being watched and followed? Have been since we walked up to the main house??

They nodded their heads.

?Look around you?  We?re in a secluded spot? Safe from eyes and ears for a few minutes??  Kakashi said.

?Hitomi?  Summon Jake!?  He said as he picked up the unconscious Graham.

Hitomi grinned, bit her thumb and weaved her signs.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Howdy, Cousins!?  Jake said.

?Hi, Jake!  Here, take this guy to the Leaf Village? Tell Ibiki to sit on him until further notice?  Make him comfortable, but keep his presence there Top Secret? Alright??  Kakashi said as he flopped Graham over Jake?s back.

?Hmmm?  What?s in it for me???  Jake asked.

?Ahh? How about a bushel of sweet corn soon as we get back??

?Hehe? Now your talkin? Cousin!?

?Alright, GO!?  Kakashi said.

?Bye Jake!?  Hitomi said with a grin.

FOOM!

?Alright, Hinata? Make a Shadow Clone and have it transform into Graham?!?

?I gotcha?!?  Hinata grinned.

?Hitomi? Search his pack??

?Okay, Sensei?  AHHHH!?  Hitomi yelped.

?What?  What happened??  Asuma asked.

?Underwear????  He?s got NINE pair of underwear?  We?re only gonna be gone a couple of days and he?s packing NINE pair of underwear??!?  Hitomi griped.

Everyone laughed.

?Are they at least CLEAN underwear??  Hinata asked.

?Seven shirts, six pairs of pants, a heavy jacket, a shaving kit and five rolls of toilet paper???

?Ahh? It takes all kinds, Hitomi??  Kakashi said.

?Alright, we?ll have company soon, so here?s the plan??  


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Chapter 285 - The Waterfall Country*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 285 - The Waterfall Country*


?Remember, we keep information about Jake close to the vest??  Kakashi said.

?Yes, Sensei??

?How?s ?Graham?...?  Getting the voice down??  He asked Hinata.

?I?m getting there, Kakashi??

?Good!?  Kakashi replied.

They started to climb a ridge to the border with the Waterfall Country.

?Sensei??  Asuma said.

?Yeah, I see them?  It?s a shame when you have to fight the people you?re trying to help??  Kakashi replied.

They crossed the ridge and made their way across the border.  About an hour later they came to a rope and board bridge in front of a waterfall.

?This is the only bridge within 12 kilometers? As you can see, it?s impossible to get across without a transportation Jutsu.?  Kakashi explained above the roar of the water.

?What about shooting an arrow with a rope and crossing hand-over-hand??  Hitomi asked.

?Too much wind??  Asuma said.

?Plus it?s over a hundred feet straight down??  Kakashi said as he pulled out a scroll and started writing.

?Hinata? I have a dirty job for you to do?  Asuma? Summon a rope.?  Kakashi instructed.

?Wheeler?  We?re about 10 minutes behind??

?That?s good, Mort.  We?ll keep this distance in case something happens to them.?  Wheeler said.

?Alright? Everyone go across?  Hinata, can you survive crashing into the side of the cliff over there??  Kakashi asked.

?Sure, Sensei? No sweat!?  Hinata grinned as she tied the rope around her waist.

?You wouldn?t lie to your Sensei now, would you?  We could use a Shadow Clone??  He asked as he set the scroll behind a rock on the trail.

?It would just be a waste of good Chakra that we might need later, Sensei? I?d rather do it this way??  Hinata replied.

?I?ll ride the bridge down and then concentrate my Chakra right before I hit? This isn?t a problem.?

?Alright? Good luck!?  Kakashi said as he started across the bridge.

Hinata sat on the ground and stretched her legs.

?Okay, Hinata!?  Asuma yelled.

She breathed in and out and fixed her eyes on the other side of the river.

?NOW!?  She yelled.

Hinata spun and threw Kunai with exploding tags at each of the two top ropes, then stuck one each into the base ropes, then sprinted across as fast as she could run.?

?Hurry!?  Yelled Hitomi.

The Graham Shadow Clone ran with the other end of the rope to keep the slack out.

?When she starts falling we grab the rope?!?  Kakashi said.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Chapter 286 - Hinata Does It Again!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 286 - Hinata Does It Again!*


Hinata had ran just past halfway when the tags started to explode.  

She ran a few more feet when she felt the boards beneath her feet give way and threw herself forward to grab hold of the boards.

?What was that explosion??  Mort asked.

?That Kakashi?!?  Wheeler yelled as he ran ahead.

?Hang on Hin-a-taaaa!?  Hitomi yelled.

Hinata held onto the boards, focused her Chakra and braced for the impact.

Kakashi and Asuma held onto the rope and braced themselves.

Hinata let go of the boards, grabbed the rope and used her feet to push herself away just before falling bridge crashed into the side of the cliff.

Splinters of wood and debris bounced off of her Chakra shield.

?Hinata?!  Are you alright??!?  Asuma yelled.

?Whoo-Hoo!? She shouted above the roar of the waterfall.

?I?m fine?!  Just hold onto the rope!  I?ll be right up!?  She said excitedly.

?Hehe? She probably wishes she could do it again??  Mumbled Kakashi while shaking his head.

?Yeah??  Asuma laughed.

Just then Wheeler ran up and looked at the damage.

Mort ran up and grabbed the scroll off the ground.

Hinata pulled herself up the rope and grabbed Asuma?s hand as he pulled her the rest of the way up.

?Kakashi?!  What do you think you?re doing??!?  Yelled Wheeler.

?Just making sure you stay out of this?!  When you get back, tell Aditra I don?t like her hounding me?!?  Kakashi yelled back.

?You know I can?t go back?!?  Wheeler yelled.

?Suit yourself?!  The next crossing is 12 kilometers upstream?!?  

?If you start right now, you might catch up to us in time to meet us on the way back?!  Have fun!?

Wheeler flipped the bird at Kakashi and made a few other obscene gestures.

Kakashi waved back with a laugh as he walked away.

?Let?s go??  He told the others.

?You enjoyed that, Sensei??  Hitomi said.

?Ahh? The look on his face was priceless?!?  Kakashi chuckled.

?You?re sure your alright??  Asuma asked Hinata as he embraced her.

?Sure!  Not a scratch!?  She grinned as she stole a kiss.

?Hey, when you two get through making out, I want Hinata to take the point!?  Kakashi said.

?Sure thing, Sensei?!?  Hinata giggled.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Chapter 287 - Anticipation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 287 - Anticipation*


?So what do we do next, Sensei???  Asked Hitomi.

?Well, we make our way through the Waterfall Country and into the Earth Country??  Kakashi explained.

?We?re not exactly on the best of terms with the Earth Country, but they don?t waste a lot of time protecting their borders??

?Is it possible the Earth Country is involved with the kidnappers??  Asuma asked.

?Or that this is a trap??  Hinata asked.

?Not likely? The Rock Village would be after bigger fish to fry??  Kakashi replied.

?However, this Boone guy and his men may be Missing Rock Ninja with prices on their heads??

?At any rate, everyone be on your toes?!?

?Yes, Sensei??

A couple of hours later, they crossed the border and entered the Earth Country.

?It?ll be dark in an hour?  How much further, Sensei??  Asked Hitomi.

?Ahh? The ransom note said 7 kilometers from here and that we deliver the money in the morning??  Kakashi said.

?But don?t you believe it?  I?m sure they plan to intercept us before that?  They?ll assume we?re tired and probably hit us tonight once we?ve made camp and started to relax? Started to wind down??

?What do you think their plans are, Sensei??  Asuma asked.

?If I was them??  I?d attack us, kill us, kill Kate, and then take the ransom and run??  Kakashi said.

?That?s what I?d do??

?What really worries me is the fact that Kate hasn?t tried to escape? She was trained by Aditra?  She complied to save the nanny, but why hasn?t she tried to escape???  Kakashi wondered.

?Have they? Have they already killed her???  Hitomi asked.

?No? They need her to get to us? They?d wait??

?Maybe they?re threatening her? We never checked for traps of explosives back at the ranch??  Hinata said.

?Maybe they drugged her??  Hitomi said.

?Maybe??  Said Kakashi.

?Here they come??  Martin giggled.

?About time? I?ll be dark soon??  Replied Jenson.

?That?ll work to my advantage??  Martin snickered.

Hinata walked up the trail as it banked left.

?Awp!  Hinata?!  Where are you going???  Kakashi asked.

?Where is she going??  Jenson asked.

?What a time to have to go to the can??  Martin giggled.

Hinata turned around and asked, ?What do you mean, Sen???  

?HITOMI STOP?!!!?  Hinata suddenly screamed in terror.


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Chapter 288 - Martin?s Trap*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 288 - Martin’s Trap*


“HITOMI…!  STOP…!!!”  Hinata screamed as she ran toward Hitomi.

“What the…!”  Kakashi yelped as he instinctively drew a Kunai.

“What’s going on?”  Said Asuma.

“HITOMI…!”  Screamed the Hinata Clone henged into Graham.

“What…?!  What’s wrong…?!”  Hitomi yelled as she froze.

“Not ANOTHER STEP!”  Hinata thought to herself as she held her breath.

Hitomi felt the ground give way under her right foot just as Hinata grabbed her by her pack and threw her to the ground.

“OW!  Hinata!”  Hitomi yelped.

“Whew!”  Hinata exhaled and then held her knees and breathed heavily.

“What’s going on here?  Did the lead girl see it…?”  Asked Jenson.

“Won’t do them any good…  We’ve caught two instead of one!”  Martin giggled as he made a hand sign.

“What’s wrong with you guys?  Can’t you see there’s a CLIFF HERE…?!”  Hinata bellowed. 

“A cliff…?!”  Asked Kakashi.

Just then there was a huge explosion and the ground gave way under Hinata and Hitomi and they both fell.

“UUWWWAAAA….!!!!”  Both girls screamed as they realized it was several hundred feet to the earth below.

“HINATA…!!!”  Asuma yelled as he ran toward the edge.

“GenJutsu…!”  Kakashi yelled.

“Get ‘em!”  Jenson yelled as he and Martin threw Kunai with exploding tags.

“Kai!”  Yelled Kakashi.

The Hinata clone ran and grabbed Asuma and tackled him.

“Get a grip Asuma or we’re dead!”  Yelled the clone.

Kakashi deflected the Kunai and threw Shuriken at the attackers.

“Take cover!”  He yelled.

Hinata reached out and grabbed Hitomi as they fell through the air.

“Brace yourself!  I’ll try to...”

“NO!  YOU HANG ON TO ME!”  Yelled Hitomi as she bit her thumb and weaved her hand signs.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Howdy, Cou…  Great Jee-hoss-a-fatt and General Ulysses S. Grant…!!!”  Jake yelled as he fell through the air with the two girls.

“Girl!  What did you…?”

“Get us outta here JAKE!”  Hitomi yelled as she grabbed Jake and wrapped her hands around his neck.

FOOM!


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 1, 2008)

*Chapter 289 - Why Should Chuunin Have All The Fun?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 289 - Why Should Chuunin Have All The Fun?*


?We?ve almost got that shipment of supplies ready for Udon?s Team??  Shikamaru said.

?Okay, good? Obito and Jake can deliver it to them later tonight??  Naruto said.

?What about that other thing??  Temari asked.

?Uh? Nothing yet??  Naruto said.

Just then, they heard a loud thud above them.

?What the??!?  Shikamaru exclaimed.

?Let?s go!?  Yelled Naruto as he grabbed a Kunai ran out the door.

?Whoa?!?  Hinata said sitting on the roof and breathing heavy.

?Oh, God??  Hitomi said as she slid off Jake?s back and panted.

?G?Girl? What was that about??!?  Jake asked lying down on his knees.

?Both of you alright??  Hinata asked.

?Ahh..!?  Hitomi yelped as she grabbed her pack and pulled out a jacket.

?What?s wrong, Hitomi??  You okay???  Hinata asked.

?I?m fine? I just need to change??  She replied.

?Hehe? Good thinking? By the way??  Hinata panted.

?I?m not sure? we could have survived? that??

?What?What was that anyway??  Hitomi asked.

?Hinata?!  Hitomi?!  What happened??!?  Naruto asked.

?Dad!  We?We got ambushed??  Hinata said.

?Where?s Kakashi and Asuma??  Temari asked.

?Th..They?re at the top of a cliff fighting??  Hitomi said.

?We need to get back?!  Jake, how are you??!?  Hinata asked.

?You two scared me outta 10 years growth!?  Jake said.

?Can you take us back??  Naruto said.

?What?!  Dad!?  Hinata said.

?Temari? You game??  Naruto grinned.

?I got my fan?  Let me grab a weapon?s pouch!?  Temari replied with a wicked sneer.

?Grab one for me, too!?  Naruto said.

?Dad?!  You can?t do this!?  Hinata yelped.

?Of course I can!  I?m the Hokage!  Besides, why should you guys have all the fun??  Naruto said.

?You up for it Jake??  He asked.

?Yeah? If one of you can show me on a map where you were??  Jake sighed.

Hitomi wrapped her jacket around her waist and pulled out a map while Hinata told her Dad what happened.

?Sounds like a GenJutsu??  Temari said.

?Yeah? You two stay here and compose yourselves.?  Naruto said as he boosted Temari onto Jake?s back and climbed on behind her.

?Go, Jake! Go!?  Naruto yelled.

?Alright, Cousin? Uh? Lord Hokage!?

FOOM!


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 1, 2008)

Things are slow today...

Is everyone on vacation...?

More after I write it!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been out all day 
Just got back from the movie "Hancock."

Finally, Naruto gets some action, Temari too! Looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 2, 2008)

*Chapter 290 - Naruto Attacks!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 290 - Naruto Attacks!*


?They should be right up the trail there??  Jake said.

?Alright, Temari? If you?re ready, try and keep up!?  Yelled Naruto excitedly as he ran ahead.

?Hehe? You try and keep up with me, shrimp!?  She replied as she summoned her fan from her wristband.

Naruto ran and leaped into the air, made his handsigns and yelled, ?MASS SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?

One hundred clones appeared over the tree line and flew into the battlefield.

Kakashi looked up and jumped back out of the way.

As Naruto?s clones hit the ground, several surrounded Kakashi and others surrounded Asuma and Hinata?s henged clone.

?Alright, Sensei!  We?re here!  Where are the bad guys??!!!?  Naruto yelled.

?Uh??  Kakashi calmly pointed.

There sitting on the ground were Martin, Jenson and one other man tied up and unconscious.  

?EHHHH?.?!!?  Naruto yelled.

?Looks like you didn?t need our help after all??  Temari said disappointedly as she landed.

?Ahh? You underestimate me and my capable apprentice?!?  Kakashi said with a grin.

?I am the Sixth Hokage, after all?!?

?Hi, Mom?  How?s Hinata and Hitomi??  Asuma asked as he stood with his fan.

?They?re fine? Nothing that clean underwear won?t fix?!?  She grinned as she messed up her son?s hair.

?Hi, Dad!?  Said the henged clone with a smirk.

?Dad???  Naruto asked.

?Hehe? I?m a clone henged into Graham??  She chuckled.

Naruto stared at her for a moment.

?Okay? Fine? Weird, but fine...?  He said.

The Hinata clone giggled.

?Sensei? What happened??  Naruto asked.

?Well, we got ambushed with a Genjutsu?  They disguised that cliff over there as part of the trail and had the overhang rigged with exploding tags??  Kakashi explained.

?Hinata, like her brother, isn?t affected by Genjutsu and near as I can figure, the rest of us were caught up in it?  Hinata could only see the trail as it really was and the rest of us were about to walk off the cliff.?

?Wait a minute, Sensei? Graham?  Why couldn?t you???  Asuma asked.

?Sorry, I was in the back, looking off to the right and enjoying the scenery??  The clone replied.

?Besides? I couldn?t tell if the rest of you were caught in a GenJutsu??

?That?s right, you wouldn?t??  Kakashi said.

?I was just as confused when I saw Hitomi about to walk off the cliff?  When I saw her, the original Hinata was already running to her.?  The clone added.

?So what do we do with these guys??  Naruto asked.


*To be continued?*


----------



## blackfire94 (Jul 2, 2008)

No Naurto action. How could you do this to us. 

WHY?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 2, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> No Naurto action. How could you do this to us.
> 
> WHY?




*
Yeah, but didn't I get Naruto as he's actually written...?

Loud, Gung-Ho, Wide Open Throttle, Ready For Anything, Cue the Fast-Paced Action Music...

...and then bring it all to an embarassing halt?

Just like in Chapter 3 when he's attacking Sasuke while he's got the runs...!


Don't worry... I'll find something for him... Eventually...*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel Punk'd. 

That's right. I keep forgetting Temari's a mother. Nice to see her finally existing in the same area as her son. 

Well, keep it up!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 2, 2008)

*Chapter 291 - Boone Plays It Rough!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 291 - Boone Plays It Rough! *


“So what do we do with these guys?”  Naruto asked.

FOOM!

“There they be, Missy!”  Quincannon said as he delivered Hinata and Hitomi back to the team.

“You got ‘em?”  Hinata asked.

“Which one of ‘em is the one that sent me over the cliff…?!”  Snarled Hitomi  as she jumped off Quincannon’s back and stormed toward the men with a doubled-up fist.

“Ah, ah, Hitomi!”  Naruto said.  “Just calm down…”

“We need to get information from these guys…”  Kakashi said.

“Sensei… I have an idea…!”  Said Naruto.

5 AM the next morning.

“Here comes Martin…”  Doniger said.

“Have any luck?”  Asked Boone.

“We got one of the girls, but they got Jenson…”  Martin said with a giggle.

“Yeah, that’s Kakashi from the Leaf up there…”  Vic said.

“Kakashi, huh…?”  Boone asked.  

“The ‘Copy Ninja’…?”  Doniger asked.

“Yeah…!”  Martin cackled.  “That’s him!”

“He’s tough…”  Vic said.

“Yeah, he is…”  Boone said.

“And that’s why I don’t believe you…”  He smiled.  “Either one of you…!”

Boone quickly threw a Kunai at Martin and caught him in the forehead.

Doniger threw another Kunai at Vic, which struck him in temple and killed him instantly.

“Boone!  What are you doin’…?!”

“Kakashi wouldn’t just let these guys go, Grady…”  Boone said as he watched the two bodies for a moment.

“I suspect one or both of these guys are either Shadow Clones or members of his team transformed into Martin and Vic…”

Doniger checked the two bodies. 

“They’re both dead and they’re both real…”  He said.

“So you were wrong…”  Grady said.

“Hmph!  So what if I was…?  More money for us…!”  Boone smiled.

“Why split a million 18 ways, when you can split a million 16 ways…?”  Doniger asked.

“Everyone stay sharp!  They may be here any time now…!”  Boone said.  

“Nels… Stay with the girl!  Anyone tries anything… Kill her!”


To be continued...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 3, 2008)

*Things will be slow this weekend until Sunday...

Too many irons in the fire this week.*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 3, 2008)

*Chapter 292 - The Transaction*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 292 - The Transaction *


Boone and his men waited 15 minutes.

?Sun?s startin? to come up?  No sense in waitin? any longer??  Boone said.

?Alright, Kakashi?!?  He yelled.  ? I know you?re out there? C?mon out and we?ll transact business?!? 

Kakashi, Asuma, Hinata and her henged clone stood up out of their hiding places and walked forward.

?Well, well? Even got ol? Mama?s boy here?  Growin? a spine, Graham??  Boone asked.

?Graham? scowled and flipped Boone the bird.

?Hehe??  Boone chuckled.  

?You may talk tough, boy? But you?re nothin? but a wimp? Always will be?!?

Boone?s men laughed and one smacked ?Graham? in the back of the head and grinned.

Hinata?s clone glared at the man.

?Graham??  Said Kakashi calmly.

?Don?t you act so tough or get any bright ideas either, Kakashi??  Boone said.

?Nels??  He called.

Nels walked out of the shadows with Kate.

?Here?s the girl, Kakashi?  I hope you got our money?  Lift up her shirt, Nels??  Boone said.

Nels lifted up Kate?s shirt and winked.

?That?s a paper bomb stuck to her chest right over her heart? There?s another one stuck to her back?  Both have a different man?s Chakra on them??  Boone explained.

?Even if you knew who they were, there?s no way you can take out both of those men?!?

?I have a couple more men with Kunai and Shuriken ready to kill her at the drop of a hat?  So I hope you don?t have anything stupid planned.?

?What?s wrong with her??  She seems spaced out??  Kakashi said.

?Oh, that? Just a simple GenJutsu we have her under to keep her agreeable??  Boone smiled.

?You certainly seem to have your bases covered??  Kakashi said.

?Then you understand your situation??  Boone replied.

Boone and Kakashi glared at each other for a moment.

?Show me the money?!?  Boone smugly demanded.

Kakashi sighed and motioned to Hinata.

Hinata took off her pack and walked forward.

Nels and Hinata looked at each other.

?That?s a good girl?!  You just set it there and step back??  Boone said.

Hinata stepped back and Boone grinned, knelt down and unzipped the pack.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

*Chapter 293 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 293 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part One*


Boone looked inside and saw nothing but Graham’s underwear.

“NOW!”  Yelled Nels as he grabbed Kate, threw her to the ground and fell on top of her.

At the same time, Hinata focused her Chakra and leapt over Boone and landed on top of Nels.

“TAGS!  SET ‘EM OFF!”  Growled Boone.

Two men off in the woods each made their hand signs and the weapons pouch of one man exploded and blew him in half.

“What the hell…?”  Boone gasped.

Other men threw Kunai and Shuriken at Hinata which were deflected by her Chakra shield.  

Kakashi threw a Kunai at the distracted Boone and lunged with another Kunai.

Doniger threw a Kunai of his own and deflected Kakashi’s Kunai and then engaged Kakashi.

“Hitomi… Take Kate and get outta here!  I’ll cover you!”  Hinata said.

“Right!”  She said from Nels’ body.

Hitomi grabbed Kate and ran into the woods for cover and Hinata ran right behind her.

During this time, Hinata’s clone engaged three of Boone’s men, while Asuma engaged three others.

Asuma Summoned his fan, flipped a switch and waved it at two of Boone’s men who were foolish enough to charge close to each other.

Boone’s men were forced backward by the blast of wind and slammed into a clump of trees.

“You think that’s gonna… GAAKK!”  

The two men grasped their throats and fell to the ground dead.

The third man had dodged Asuma’s fan blast and attacked his flank.

Just as he was about to lunge at Asuma with a Kunai, Hinata’s ‘Graham’ clone threw a body into the attacking henchman.

“That’s six down!  Aren’t you going to kiss me?”  She joked.

“Not as long as you look like that!”  Asuma scowled.

*****

“This is good enough… Go back to your real body while I cover you!”  Hinata said to Hitomi.

Nels sat Kate down on the ground and pulled a matchbox out of his weapons pouch and opened it.  Inside was Hitomi’s miniaturized body.

“Kai!”  Nels said and Chakra flowed from Nels into Hitomi’s body.

Nels groaned and reeled for a moment and Hitomi came to.

“Kai!”  Hitomi said again and grew back to her normal size.

“You okay?”  Hinata asked with a grin.

“Yeah… I’m fine…!”  She smiled with pride.

“Cool!  You’re gonna have to show me how to do that someday…”

Nels pulled a Kunai and Hinata stabbed him in the heart.

“God…!”  Hitomi cringed.  “You don’t even hesitate…!  Don’t you feel anything…?!”

Hinata looked at Hitomi for a moment.

“I do… But I can’t let myself feel too much in the heat of battle… That could cost you or someone else their life…”  Hinata explained.

“High-Pockets said these men had every intention of killing us and Kate, and Kakashi-Sensei ordered us to kill them…” 

“So, my conscience is clear…  For the most part…” 

“Couldn’t you kill a man to protect your Mom or Dad…?  Or one of your brothers…?  Even Obito…?”

“I..I think so… But, I struggle with the idea…”  Hitomi replied.

“Anyway, let’s release Kate from the GenJut…”

“WHAM!” 

Hitomi yelped as Hinata was hit in the head by the massive fist of a large man and went tumbling into the woods.

“HINATA!”  


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

******
Happy 4th of July Folks!​
I'll try and get a Chapter up later today, but right now I have to cook a steak for my 80+ year old Uncle...!

Hope you're all paying attention to my Chapter Titles...  

It's gonna be fireworks and an old fashioned Texas Death Match for Team Kakashi...

Hinata and a couple of others may bite off more than they can chew...  We'll see...

More when I get a chance to write it! ~ FLJ*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

*Chapter 294 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death?! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 294 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death?! - Part Two*


?There you are??  The huge man said as he calmly walked toward Hitomi.

She quickly pulled her Kunai and looked over her shoulder at Kate.

?Too late to run?  I?ll have to fight until backup comes??  She thought to herself.

?That won?t do you any good?  I?ll make your deaths quick!?  He grinned.

?URRR-AAHHH!!?  Hinata growled as she leapt back into the clearing and punched the man in the face.

He staggered sideways and looked at Hinata.

?Hinata? You?re bleeding!?  Hitomi said.

Hinata was bleeding from the back of her head and her ear.

The huge bald-headed man with a handlebar mustache felt the side of his face where Hinata had just punched him.  He rolled his tongue and spit out a tooth with some blood.

?I am Gunther?!  Former Champion of the Rocks?!  You will have to do better than that?!?  He bellowed.

?Hitomi? Take Kate and run? NOW!?  Hinata said.

?Hinata? You?re??

?I know? I?m bleeding? I heard you the first time? Do the mission!?  Hinata barked.

Hitomi grabbed Kate and ran into the woods with her.

?I?ll catch up to her after I kill you?!?  Gunther said.

Hinata charged Gunther with her Kunai and lunged hard.  The tip struck his chest and broke.

Gunther grabbed Hinata by her ponytail, yanked her feet from the ground and swung her over his head and threw her into the trees.

Her Chakra shield held as she slammed into a trunk.  She righted herself, summoned a mace from her scroll and jumped back at Gunther.

Focusing her Chakra into the mace she hit Gunther in his face and chest with a loud, ear-splitting crack, knocking him backward and to the ground in a heap. 

Hinata focused her Chakra again and charged Gunther for a ?death blow?, but he quickly dodged her mace and punched her in the ribs, knocking her tumbling across the clearing.

?I felt that??  Hinata thought to herself.  

?He?s super-strong and tough, too?  How tough??  I drew blood and a tooth?  How tough???

Hinata reached into her weapons pouch and pulled Kunai with exploding tags and threw them at Gunther.

*****

Kakashi had fled into the woods as well and was holding his arm where he had been cut with Doniger?s Kunai.

?Getting too damn old for this crap?!?  He said to himself.

?You go that way??  Boone said to one of his men.  ?Doniger? That way??  He motioned.

?Should be about nine left??  Kakashi thought.

Asuma and Hinata?s ?Graham? Clone had killed four other men and ran into the woods to help Kakashi.


*To be continued...*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome fight this chapter. This Gunther guy is tougher than a good bunch of other villains up to this point. Or maybe it's because he's not fighting Obito. I'm sure _he'd_ give 'im a run.

Kakashi's gettin' to old for this sh*t. lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 5, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Awesome fight this chapter. This Gunther guy is tougher than a good bunch of other villains up to this point. Or maybe it's because he's not fighting Obito. I'm sure _he'd_ give 'im a run.
> 
> Kakashi's gettin' to old for this sh*t. lol




I think Kakashi would be about 49 or 50 at this point.

I read somewhere that the Third was 68 when he died, so I'll take it life expectancy isn't all that high in Mr K's Ninja World...

While Obito and Hinata U. both trained with Rock Lee and with Neji...  Hinata's style is more like that of Lee's with a lot of jumping around and dodging.  

(I see her as more agile than her brother and maybe a little more versatile...)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 5, 2008)

*Chapter 295 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death?! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 295 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Three*


Hinata hit Gunther hard enough to send him flying over the trees where he landed in the woods with a crash.

?That?s it??  She said as she tossed the broken handle of her mace and jumped into the trees after him.

?I?ll just have to concentrate more Chakra and stop pulling my punches??  Hinata thought to herself.

?If I?m gonna take this guy down, I?m gonna have to stop being afraid to hurt people??

?I should have made a Shadow Clone, but it?s too late now?  I can?t afford to split up my Chakra??

*****

Hitomi found what appeared to be a safe spot and stopped.  She sat Kate down and released the GenJutsu.

?Kate? My name it Hito??

?AHH!!!?  Kate yelled.

?Shhh??  Hitomi tried to calm Kate down.

?Kate? We have bad guys chasing us? Be quiet??

Kate scowled at Hitomi and punched her right in the face.

?I don?t know who you are?  But I?ll FIGHT my way out of here!?  Kate yelled with a determined voice.

Just then, one of Boone?s men crashed through the woods and lunged at Kate with  Kunai.

?I?ve got you now!?  He yelled.

Kate somersaulted into the air and dropped the man with a kick to the head.

?He must be with you!?  She screeched at Hitomi.

?No, he?s not?  I?m from the Leaf with Kakashi-Sensei??

?I won?t believe you!?  Kate yelled.

?Please don?t yell? You?ll have every one of the kidnappers come right to us??

?Let ?em come!  YOU HEAR ME??!  LET ?EM COME?!!!?  Kate yelled.

?She needs protection?????  Hitomi thought to herself.

*****

Doniger saw Kakashi behind a tree with his hand over his hurt arm.

?The man who got Kakashi??  He thought as he flung three Shuriken at him.

The Shuriken flew through the air and struck Kakashi in his head and neck.

?Yes!  Give that man a cigar?!?  Doniger yelled.

Kakashi?s limp body slumped to the ground and fell over.  Suddenly there was a ?Poof!? as Kakashi?s body turned into a log.

?NO!?  Yelled Doniger.

He spun quickly as Kakashi reached up out of the ground and grabbed Doniger by the ankle and pulled him under the ground.

?AAHHHH!!!?  He yelled in terror.

?Doniger??  You get him??  Boone asked.

?Doniger???

Asuma was about to attack Boone and then saw Hinata?s ?Graham? Clone lunge for Boone with her Kunai.

?Graham!?  Boone yelled as he readied his own Kunai.

Suddenly, Hinata?s clone disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?No?!?  Yelled Asuma.

?Shadow Clone, huh???  Boone sneered as he threw his Kunai at Asuma.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, Kate's a smokin' pistol isn't she? Wonder how Hitomi's gonna calm her down.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Wow, Kate's a smokin' pistol isn't she? Wonder how Hitomi's gonna calm her down.



*Yes...  How indeed...

~ FLJ*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

*Chapter 296 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 296 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Four*


?HAH!?  Asuma yelled as he caught Boone?s Kunai with a ball of Chakra and threw one of his own at Boone.

Boone pulled another Kunai and deflected Asuma?s.

?Asuma?!?  Kakashi yelled.

?I?ll take care of him? You go help Hinata?!?

?Thanks, Sensei??

?Sure you can handle me, Old Man???  Boone scoffed.

?Way I heard it, you?re goin? blind??

?I can still see well enough to finish you off? And you?re not one to calling anyone ?Old Man??  I know an old fart when I smell one??  Kakashi said as he raised his headband.

?Alright? Let?s do this? Winner take all!?  Boone grinned.

*****

Boone?s last man caught up with Kate and Hitomi, and charged in with a Katana.

?Look out Kate!?  Hitomi said as she leapt into the air to dodge the Katana.

Kate somersaulted into the air and landed on the henchman?s shoulders and quickly bit off a piece of his ear.

?WUAAAAAA?!!!?  The man screamed as he dropped the Katana and grabbed for Kate.

?Get her off?!  Somebody get her off a?me?!?  He yelled.

Kate then reached down and grabbed a Kunai out of the man?s own weapon?s pouch and stabbed him in the right buttock.

?YYEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!?  The man let out a blood-curdling shriek.

?Oh, Lord have mercy!  I have been WOUNDED?!?  He cried as he fell to the ground.

?This is outta control?!?  Hitomi thought as she stood frozen, wondering what to do, and then she remembered what Kakashi told them.



> ?Here are my orders? We KILL them all!  I take full responsibility?!?  Kakashi said.



?Not very sporting??  Hitomi said to herself.

?Speak for yourself, girl!?  Said a voice from behind her.

Hitomi rolled and dodged the henchman Kate had knocked out earlier as he lunged at her with a Kunai.

Hitomi landed and threw three Shuriken at the man and two struck him.  One in his throat and one in his left eye.

?AAAGH!?  The man groaned.

Just then, Asuma ran into the clearing and shoved a Kunai into the man?s heart, killing him.

?Hitomi?!  Hinata needs us, so we don?t have time to screw around?!  You see an opening like that, TAKE IT?!?  Asuma yelled.

Hitomi spun around and saw that Kate had ran her attacker?s own Katana through him.

?Good job, Kate!  Couldn?t have done it better!  My name?s Asuma Nara?!?  He said boldly with a ?thumbs-up?.  

?You coming with us or what??!?

?Can I keep the Katana??  Kate asked with a huge grin.

?Sure, why not??  Asuma said.

Kate put her foot on the dead henchman?s back and pulled the Katana out and wiped it off. 

?How come she grins for you, but punches me in the face??!?  Hitomi thought to herself.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

*
I have too many people underfoot this afternoon, so it will be later tonight before I write the next Chapter, but please check back.

Want to take this opportunity to say how much I appreciate you, the fanbase, on this thread... 16,000+ Hits since I started it back in February!

Everyone enjoy this July 4th Weekend and stay safe!

Many thanks! ~ FLJ

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

*Chapter 297 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 297 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Five* 


Gunther hit Hinata in the face with a loud ?CRACK? and tumbled off into the woods.

?He doesn?t have a Chakra shield of any kind??  Thought Hinata.

?His body really is nigh-invulnerable?  Ninja weapons are useless??  She said as she focused her Chakra into a Chakra knife and threw it.

?That would have gone clean through a tree trunk and it just breaks against his skin?!  I?ll just have to keep hitting him?  Trade blow for blow with my fists??

?She?s using her Chakra as a shield of some kind??  Gunther thought to himself.  

?I thought I could wear her down and run her out of Chakra, but it seems to be increasing?  Getting thicker and protecting her more?!?

?All I can hope for is that I?m hitting her hard enough to cause internal damage??

Hinata and Gunther charged each and hit each other in the face as hard as they could.

There was another loud ?CRACK? as they both connected.

?What is that noise???  Asuma asked.

?Listen? There it is again?!?  Hitomi replied.

?It must be Hinata!  C?mon, let?s go!?  Asuma yelled.

?Wait for me!?  Kate yelled as she ran after them with the Katana in hand.

*****

?Guh?!?  Boone huffed as he landed in the dirt face first.  

?However that Sharingan of his works, it?s doing the job??  He thought.

?What?s the matter, scum?  I thought you wanted to do this? Winner take all, remember???  Kakashi said.

?Tell me something, Kakashi??  Boone asked.  ?What did you do with the money?  I don?t even care about how you got control of Martin and Vic? Where?s the money??

?There never was any?  Just newspaper with small bills on top?  We thought Graham?s underwear was a better insult??  Kakashi replied.

?Figured we were gonna kill you and the kid anyway, huh??  Boone chuckled.

?That?s right? And that?s why we have orders to kill you??  Kakashi said as he walked toward Boone.

Boone stood up, grabbed his knees and breathed heavy.

?Hehe? Now for something I?ve been saving special??  Boone said to himself as he slapped his hands together.

?Suiton -- Water Dragon Missile!?  He yelled as a flume of water rushed out of his mouth at Kakashi.

?Too close!?  Kakashi yelled as he braced himself.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2008)

"Crack?!"

I suppose those guys are hitting each other hella hard. And man, what's up with Kate? She's one pepperoni short of an insane sub sandwich. And she's, what 8? Does she get that side from Aditra I wonder. 

Anyway, wonder where all the other readers are. Asleep? Dead?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

Shirker said:


> "Crack?!"
> 
> I suppose those guys are hitting each other hella hard. And man, what's up with Kate? She's one pepperoni short of an insane sub sandwich. And she's, what 8? Does she get that side from Aditra I wonder.
> 
> Anyway, wonder where all the other readers are. Asleep? Dead?




*Aditra has been training her...

This kid isn't gonna just go along for the ride...



I had to study up on several kidnappings to write this.  Real and fictional ones.

Some of the real ones didn't end so good... 

In 1987, Texas Ranger Stan Guffey was killed in the Line of Duty rescuing a 2-year old girl from a kidnapper.

You can read his story here:



Real Life Heroes...  Everyone remembers the Lee Harvey Oswald's and the Timothy McVeigh's...

Who remembers Dallas Police Officer Nick McDonald...? Or Oklahoma Trooper Charles Hanger...?   (I had to look up their names myself...)

Two guys just doing their jobs who caught Oswald and McVeigh...
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

*Chapter 298 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 298 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Six*


Hinata grabbed Gunther in an arm lock, focused her Chakra and hit him behind his shoulder as hard as she could.

There was a loud, ear-spitting ?CRACK? as the blow connected.

?AAGH!?  Gunther yelled in pain.

?That did it!?  Hinata said to herself.  ?I felt his shoulder snap!  He can be hurt!?

Gunther reached around with his good arm, grabbed Hinata by her ponytail and threw her to the ground.

?That hurt!?  He yelled as he kicked her in the back of her head.

Hinata tumbled for several feet.

As she was picking herself up, Gunther grabbed her by the ponytail again and picked her up.

?This is why I keep my head shaved?!  So nobody can grab me by the hair?!?  He hissed to her face.

Hinata grabbed him by his handlebar mustache and ripped it from his face.

?WUAAAAHHHHH?!?  Gunther yelled as he dropped Hinata and slapped his hand over his upper lip.

Hinata lay on the ground, focused her Chakra and kicked him in his knee with all her might.

Once again there was a loud ?CRACK? as the blow connected, but Gunther?s knee held.

He reached down again and grabbed her by her ponytail, lifted her off the ground and put his knee into her ribs.

Hinata?s Chakra shield held, but the blow knocked the wind out of her.

Gunther threw her to the other side of the clearing where she landed in a heap.

?That guy?s gonna kill her!?  Asuma said as he, Hitomi and Kate ran up.

?Asuma? I have an idea!?  Hitomi said as Gunther hobbled toward Hinata.

*****

?That got him!?  Boone said as he walked toward Kakashi, his feet splashing in the standing water.

He stopped, leaned on a tree and bent over Kakashi?s limp body, grabbed his knees and breathed heavy.

Boone coughed and then gloated.

?That took all I had, but I got you!  Hehe? You walked right into it?!?

?No. YOU DID.?

?RAKIRI!  LIGHTNING EDGE!?

Kakashi fell from the tree and shoved his hand through Boone at an ugly angle from the back of his shoulder, through his heart and lungs, and out from his ribcage.

?GURRRRAAAHHHH!!!!?  Boone yelled in agony.

Both men fell into the standing water and Boone?s body began to boil and crackle as he died.

There was a quick puff of smoke as Kakashi?s ?body? turned into a log.


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2008)

W00T!!! Lightening Blade!! Nice way to end the fight. Hinata really give that guy a fight, but sure took a pounding. :S


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

*Chapter 299 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 299 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Seven * 


Kakashi put his foot on Boone?s back and pulled his arm out of the dead man?s body.

?I AM getting too old for this?!?  He puffed as he sat against the tree.

He then heard the blows Hinata and Gunther were trading off in the distance.

?I need to catch up to them??  He said to himself as he pulled his headband over his eye.

*****

Gunther slowly made his way over to Hinata with a slight limp.

?You hurt me? Now, I?m gonna hurt you??  He sneered.

Hinata focused her Chakra and readied herself to lunge into Gunther.

Just then Gunther stopped.

?I..I can?t move?!?  Gunther said.

?Shadow Possession successful!?  Asuma yelled.

?I?ll be right with you?!?  Hitomi said.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?  She yelled.

FOOM!

?Howdy, Cousins??  Jake said.

?Stand by , Jake?!?  Hitomi said.

?Hurry up? I can?t hold this guy forever??  Asuma whispered to Hitomi.

?Only take a minute?!?  Hitomi said as she looked through her handsign.

?SHINTENSHIN NO JUTSU!?

There was a flash of Chakra as Hitomi?s body went limp and flopped to the ground.

?I got him??  Gunther said.

?Kai!?  Asuma said as he released his Shadow Possession.

?Now what???  Asuma asked as Gunther walked over to Hitomi and picked her up.

?Me and Jake?ll take care of this guy??  Gunther said as he gently laid Hitomi?s body across Jake?s back.

?You take care of Hinata until I get back??

?Jake? Take care of my body and take us back to the cliffs.?

?Hmm? Okay, Cousin?!?  Jake replied.

FOOM!

?Hinata? How bad are you hurt??!?  Asuma asked as he ran to Hinata.

?I?ve? Felt better??  She groaned as she sat on the ground.

?You?ve been bleeding from the back of your head? Let me see??  Asuma said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

*Chapter 300 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 300 - Team Kakashi Fights to the Death! - Part Eight * 


FOOM!

?Here you go, Cousin? Now what??  Jake asked Hitomi who had done the Mind Transfer with Gunther.

?This the highest cliff???  Gunther asked.

?Right over there, Cousin? Over a mile to the bottom and it?s nothing but jagged rocks down there?!?  Jake replied.

?That?s what I want!?  Gunther said.  ?Take care of my body, Jake? I?ll be back in it in a minute?!?

?You?re not?!?  Jake asked.

?I am!?  Gunther said as he ran to the edge and leapt into the air.

?Kai!?  Hitomi said as she released the Jutsu and flowed back to her body.

?Huh??!  Wha??!?  Gunther grunted as he found himself hanging in the air.

?WHAT??!  HEY??!  HEY?!!?  He yelled as he felt himself starting to fall.

?YAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH?..!!!!!!?  Gunther yelled as he fell below the summit.

?Thanks, Jake? I?m back??  Hitomi said.

?You okay, Whistle-Britches???  Jake asked.

?Yeah? I am now?!?  She said as she scratched Jake behind the ear.

?I will NOT DIE!?  Gunther began to rant as he fell.

?I am invulnerable?!  I am indestructible?!?  He yelled with a maniacal look and arrogantly forced himself to fall headfirst.

?I will survive?!  I cannot be killed?!  I am a GOD...!!!?  

?I AM GOOOOOD!!!?  Gunther screamed.

Gunther slammed headfirst into a outcropping of jagged rocks with a sickening crunch.

The outcropping immediately began to crumble from the impact and Gunther?s limp body fell with the debris another 90 feet and pounded into the jagged rocks below.

Gunther slowly opened his eyes and looked up.

?Hehe? I told you I would survive?  A God cannot be killed?  Hehe? Hehe??  He said half chuckling and half gagging on his own blood.

Up at the top, Hitomi pulled four Kunai with exploding tags from her weapon?s pouch and threw them along the edge of the cliff.

?Glad I?m not you?re enemy??  Jake said.

The tags went off one after the other and the huge area of rock and dirt fell to the bottom.

As it fell the largest chunk rotated until a huge wedge shaped area pointed straight down.

?Hehe? I?ll survive this, too!  You can?t kill me?!  You can?t? Oh, Lord??  Gunther said as his eyes grew wide as the huge rock fell toward him.

The huge wedge-shaped boulder smashed into Gunther, crushing him under it?s force and weight.  The rest of the debris fell on top of him, burying him under tons of rubble.

?Let?s go Jake? Hinata needs us??  Hitomi said solemnly.

?You okay, Cousin???

?Yeah, I?m fine??


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad. Ass. 

This reminded me of Shikamaru's fight with Danzou. Poor Hitomi, though. Hope she doesn't end up too hard on herself. What had to be done had to be done, and it was done in the coolest way.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 8, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Bad. Ass.
> 
> This reminded me of Shikamaru's fight with Danzou. Poor Hitomi, though. Hope she doesn't end up too hard on herself. What had to be done had to be done, and it was done in the coolest way.




*
Trying to give Hitomi that "Dirty Harry vs. Scorpio" moment at the end of the movie...  (Heh, heh, heh...)

I dunno... "Dirty Hitomi"...???  

Nah...!  Not unless Mr. K. will let 'em have guns!


The wedge-shaped boulder crashing into Gunther was inspired by a flood/disaster movie I remember from YEARS ago... 

Guy was standing up on a Jeep on top of a dam that was breaking trying to grab the skid of a helicopter...  

He didn't make it.  He and the jeep fell and this HUGE mountain size area of dirt just smashes into the guy!  (we're talkin' serious hollywood sfx overkill...!)

I always thought, "What a way to go!"  

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 8, 2008)

*Chapter 301 - Team Kakashi Returns*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 301 - Team Kakashi Returns*


FOOM!

“Here you go, Cousins…!”

“Thanks, Jake!  I’ll treat you later…”  Hitomi said.

“No problem…  Just take care of Hinata…”

“I feel fine…”  Hinata said as they walked to the front of the hospital.

“All I need is a hot bath and a change of clothes…!”

“Don’t argue with your Med-Nin…  I’ll have your Dad come over here and pull rank on you… Or worse yet, your Mom!”  Hitomi said.

“Hehe…  Kill a couple of bad guys and YOU get bold!”  Hinata grinned.

“Whatever happened to the ‘old Hitomi’…?  Did you really send that guy off the cliff?”

“I figured turn-about was fair play…!”  Hitomi sneered.

A few minutes later.

“Wow… That was a nasty blow…!”  Hinata Hyuga said as she examined Hinata Uzumaki with her Byakugan.

“The crack in your skull is almost healed…!”

“Maybe that’s why my head hurts…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

“I want to keep you overnight and check you over a couple of times later on…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“We need to monitor your healing abilities…  Orderly…”  Hinata Hyuga motioned.

“You already used us to make a that universal antidote to the poisons Obito and I were exposed to…”  Hinata Uzumaki said as she sat in the wheelchair.

“Yes, and you’re both excellent lab rats!”  Hinata Hyuga grinned.

“Take her away, Hamilton…”

“Yes, Ma’am…”

“Is she gonna be okay…?”  Hitomi asked.

“Yeah… She’ll be fine…”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

*****

FOOM!

“Here y’all are, Cousins…!”

“Ahh… Thanks, Jake.”  Said Kakashi.

“Damn miserable woman…!”  Asuma mumbled.

“And you nearly married her daughter, Sensei…?!”

“Close to it…”  Kakashi replied as he walked down the stairs to Naruto’s Office.

“Hi, guys!”  Temari said.

“Hi, Mom…!”  Asuma replied.

“How’d it go…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Ahh… Mission accomplished.”  Kakashi replied.

“Hey, Sensei…”  Naruto said.  “How’d High-Pocket’s info gathering pan out from those three guys?”

“Couldn’t have planned it better, Naruto…”  Kakashi replied.

“There were a couple of ‘wild cards’ but that was to be expected…  Hitomi got in, took over the goon and secured Kate before we even got there!”

“She has really improved!  In fact, I’d like to keep Hitomi on a retainer for our B-Rank and up missions…”

“Alright…  She and Obito are going to be training other mule-users, but she’s yours whenever you need her!”  Naruto replied.

“Great…!  Uh… ‘Mule-users’…???”  Kakashi asked.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 9, 2008)

Ooooooooooo.. I.Love.It.
Ahaha.. Great great job.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

*Chapter 302 -  Some R & R*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 302 -  Some R & R*


“Hi, Honey… How’s your head?”  Sakura asked her daughter.

“H says it’s fine…  She can’t even see the crack in my skull anymore…”  Hinata replied.

“How are you and Tsunade…?”

“She’s down for her nap…”  Sakura said.

“Whoa!  She’s gotten bigger…!”  Hinata whispered.

“You think so…?”  Sakura replied.

“Well, they grow like weeds!”  Sakura grinned.

*****

“Obito… This is Homura Hyuga… One of Neji’s relatives…”  Naruto said as they walked on one of the practice fields.

“Homura-Sama…”  Obito said.

“Obito-Kun”  The older man smiled.

“You went to the Grass Village the other day and recovered Team Udon…” 

“Today, I need you and Jake to take Homura-Sama to the Grass and leave him…  He will be out Ambassador there until further notice.”

“I guess things are still screwed up there…”  Obito asked.

“Yeah, Son…  They are…”  Naruto replied.  

“Team Udon couldn’t find any Kabuto’s hanging around the Grass, but it had become impossible for them to move around and look…!” 

“Lord Dixon is cooperative, but the Grass citizens aren’t…”

“Yes, it will be easier for me embedded with a Grass team…”  Homura said.

“My wife died a few years ago and I promised her I wouldn’t sit around and mope…!”

“Our kids are grown, so this old man is looking for some action to stay active…”

“And…  I can still serve my country…!”  The old man grinned.

“Alright…  When would you like to leave?”  Obito asked.

“Later tonight would be best…”  Naruto replied.  “It’s better to sneak you in there…”

“I agree…”  Homura said.

*****

“So my brother’s modified fan works like a charm does it?”  Temari asked.

“Yeah, Mom… It does.”  Asuma said.

“Poison cartridges in the handle, I have a choice of lethal or non-lethal… I flip the switch here…  And I wave it…”  

“The wind drives the poison through the target’s skin and into his bloodstream…  He never knew what hit him!”

“Great!  So where’s mine?”  Temari grinned.

“Geez, Mom…”  Asuma chuckled as he pulled a summoning scroll from his weapon’s pouch.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww, Cute. A Temari and Asuma moment..
Good job..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

So _that's_ what he was doing! Quite a creative fan. And yes, Temari/Asuma moments are always cool. There's something about Temari as a mom.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

*Chapter 303 - Training with Obito*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 303 - Training with Obito *


?You don?t train enough, Sis??  Obito said as they walked toward the practice field.

?What do you mean by that??!?  Hinata asked her brother.

?I mean, you don?t train enough and hone your abilities??  He replied.

?You and I can create several Shadow Clones and yet, you won?t take advantage of them??

?I?ve found that the more I use them the more I learn? And the more experience I gain?  Life-saving experience?!?

?Well, you?ve always been stronger than me??  Hinata said.

?Hogwash!?  Obito snapped.

?Just because I outclass you?  Don?t you use that as an excuse for not trying your best?!  It?s not right?!?  Obito explained.

?The way I see it, you and I can do a lot of things that other Shinobi can?t and we have a responsibility to help protect this village??

?Hitomi tells me that Gunther guy could have killed you?  You have the ability to get infinitely better than you are now and you?re not doing it??

?A dead Shinobi can?t help anyone, Sis??

?So what do I do???  Hinata asked.

?Make a Shadow Clone??  Obito replied.

Hinata made a Shadow Clone and Obito did the same.

?Alright? Now what??  Hinata asked.

?Well, you and I sit here under a tree while our clones try and kill each other?  Have an apple??  Obito said.

Obito bit into his apple and sat down.  Hinata shook her head and sat down next to him.

?This is boring??  She quipped.

?Watch and learn, Sis?  Tell me, how does your Chakra feel right now??

?How does it feel??  Hinata asked.

?Yeah? Mine is already back up to 100%?!  That?s how often I?ve done this with my clones?!?

?It took me and my clones a good 15-minutes to get back to this level at the river.?

?Here, Hinata Clone?  Build up your strength!?  Obito said as he tossed the clone an apple.

?We?ll wait 15 or so minutes then let ?em have at it?  Care to make a wager??

?What kind???  Hinata asked.

?Your clone has to survive 5-minutes with mine?  I want 2 pounds of barbeque?!?

?Alright?  You buy me and Asuma strawberries and ice cream every day for a week?!?  She grinned.

?Hehe? You?ve got that guy wrapped around your finger?!

?Oh, like Hitomi has you wrapped around hers??!?  Hinata smiled.

?Baby Sis?  My clone is gonna beat yours like a step-child?!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

Obito said "Hogwash." lol 

Well, it seems Obito shares a bit of the same mindset of Monkey D. Luffy (from One Piece), givig his sister that talk about how class/rank isn't an excuse for weakness. Lookin' forward to how this wadger plays out.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 10, 2008)

Hogwash!??!.. LMAO.. Nice, i loved it..
Great to see some bro and sis time for them..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Obito said "Hogwash." lol
> 
> Well, it seems Obito shares a bit of the same mindset of Monkey D. Luffy (from One Piece), givig his sister that talk about how class/rank isn't an excuse for weakness. Lookin' forward to how this wadger plays out.




*
Really...?!  

I've never read it...

Great minds think alike!  Heh, heh, heh...

(In addition to Hugo Danner as a model, I use a lot of John Wayne when writing Obito...  Man!  I wish Mr K would let 'em use guns!)

*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, really. 'cept Luffy is pretty simple. He's all about showing his strength and having others show theirs and he doesn't let anyone excuse themselves from their potetial.

Obito shows alot of this thinking in this chapter (and a bunch of others.). Not saying they're alike (Obi strikes me a really modest.), but they share some similarities that became apparent here.

(And well, sharp objects will have to do, though guns tend to be cooler sometimes.)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 11, 2008)

*Chapter 304 - Ice Cream with the Uzumaki's!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 304 - Ice Cream with the Uzumaki's!*


“Ahhhhh…!!!”  Hinata growled.

“I can’t believe I can’t even last 5-minutes with you…!  What am I doing wrong…?!”  She yelled as she sat down at the ice cream parlor.

“You’re not doing anything wrong, Sis…  I just have a hundred times more experience than you do because of my clones in the river battle…  That’s all…”  Obito said.

“Two, please…”  He said to the parlor owner.

“Look, your Chakra is already back up to 100% faster than when we started…  What?  3 days ago…?”

“And while our clones are slugging it out, we’re both learning things from each other and coming up with new combat holds…”  Obito explained.

“I guess…”  Hinata frowned.

“Here, take this…  You’ll feel better.”  Obito said as he handed her the bowl.

“Hey!  Look at this…!  Who’s treating who…?!”  Naruto asked as he walked up.

“Hey Pop!”  “Hey Dad!”

“I’ll have the same!”  Naruto motioned to the parlor owner.

“Still pounding each other to death with the clones?”  He asked.

“Oh, yeah…”  Hinata huffed.

“Ooo… Strawberries…”  Naruto said as he stole Hinata’s spoon from her and took a bite.

“Daaaddd…” 

“Aw, don’t whine sweetie…”  Naruto smiled as he gave his daughter a kiss on her forehead.

“So I guess things aren’t going so hot…?”  Naruto asked.

“She’s making progress, Dad…  More than she gives herself credit for…”  Obito said.

“Hmm…  Gonna have to start calling you ‘Obito-Sempai’…”  Naruto snickered.

“No, Dad…  Don’t go there…!”

“Yeah, he’s still having a hard time living down ‘Obito’s Angels’…!  Hinata laughed.

“Oh, dear…!  There’s been a murder…!  Quick girls…!  Into your bikini’s…!”  Naruto mimicked with a squeaky, high-pitched voice as he stole another spoonful.

Hinata and Naruto laughed while Obito’s face turned red and he shook his head.

“Hokage-Sama… Please… You’ll give people the wrong idea doin’ that…”  The parlor owner said as he served Naruto’s dish of ice cream. 

Hinata and Obito cracked up laughing.

“Whoa… Whoa… Shubert-Sama…  I guess you didn’t hear…”

“Oh crap!”  Obito said.

“We had a rookie team out that got into trouble…  I send ‘Number One Son’ here with everyone he could round up…”  Naruto explained.

“Obito, Hinata and everyone else are down at the river splashing around in their swimsuits and having fun…”

“Obito here takes charge and tells everyone to follow him…  3 guys and 7 girls…!”

“9 girls…”  Hinata corrects her father with a chuckle.

Obito has his head in his hands and his face is beet red.

“9 girls…  All wearing bikini’s…  And they all go off to the rescue…!”

“Yeah!  And Choji Jr. is still embarrassed Hitomi had to set his leg…!”  Hinata laughed.

The owner extended his hand to Obito and said,  “You the man, Son…! If ours were truly a civilized world, YOU would be KING!”

“Thank you… Shubert-Sama…”  Obito replied as he smiled sheepishly and nodded his head.

“I still get requests for 8x10 glossies…”  Obito mumbled trying to save face as everyone laughed.


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahaha.. cute, i love it..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. cute, i love it..




*
Yeah, the, 'Oh dear, There's been a murder...' Is an old, local radio bit...

I've been looking for a place to use it for about a month!

*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Ahaha.. Well ya finally got to use it..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

*Chapter 305 - Tsuchikage?s Message*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 305 - Tsuchikage?s Message*

?I?ll take the check, Shubert-Sama??  Obito said.

?No, Son?  This is my treat today?!  Least I can do for the guys that protect this village?!?  The parlor owner said.

?But??  Obito replied.

?You just keep doin? what you?re doin??!?  The parlor owner grinned as he came out and shook Obito?s hand and patted him on the shoulder.

?Well, thank you, Sir??  Obito replied.

?That was nice of him??  Naruto said after they had walked onto the street.

Just then, Shelby ran up from the Bird House.

?Naruto-Sensei?!?  She yelled excitedly.

?Whoa?  Easy, Shelby? What have you got???  Naruto asked calmly.

?It?s? an urgent message? from the Rock?!?  Shelby panted.

Naruto opened the scroll and read it.



> The Honorable Hokage, Naruto Uzumaki
> 
> Dear Sir:
> 
> ...




?Ah, great??  Naruto groaned.

?What?s the matter, Dad??  Hinata asked.

?Well, the Earth Country is angry that you guys went into their turf to handle that kidnapping??  Naruto replied.

?A ?violation of treaty and an act of war? my? Ahhh??  Naruto mumbled.

?This was NOT a violation of treaty?  The treaty makes allowances to pursue criminals and cross the border in life endangering cases?? He said.

?Shelby?  Shikamaru was up in the office?  Would you go up and tell him to meet me on practice field???  Naruto looked at Obito.

?We?re using 3??  Obito said.

?Practice Field 3? Please??  Naruto said.

?Yes, Sir!?  Shelby said.

?Doin? a great job, Shelby?!?  Naruto yelled as she ran to the office.

?Thank you?!?  She yelled back.

?Obito? I want you to go home, shower and clean up, put on your best fatigues, Chuunin vest and a new Forehead Protector??  

?And then I want you to use a Shadow Clone to deliver a message to this paranoid turkey??  Naruto explained.

?Okay, Dad??  Obito replied.

?Right now, we?ll wait for Shikamaru?  Write up the message and see if he has anything to add??


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

War? Oh No!..
Hehehe.. So interesting..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2008)

W-wait, what??? They go to thwart with a kidnapping and it's an act of war? dude...

Also, the last chapter was really good. Heh, poor Obito.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

Shirker said:


> W-wait, what??? They go to thwart with a kidnapping and it's an act of war? dude...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackfire94 (Jul 12, 2008)

If they go to war is there going to be some action for the old guys like Naruto and Shikamaru.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

*Chapter 306  -  Rock Ninja?s*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 306  -  Rock Ninja’s *


“Alright.  It was troublesome, but here’s the message.”  Shikamaru said.

“We sent the Rock Village word what we were doing after Team Kakashi had already completed it’s mission…  The bird we sent never returned.”

“Isn’t that unusual, Shikamaru-Sensei?”  Obito asked.

“Not really…  The Rock Village is bad about returning things…”  Naruto said.

“Anyway…  I’m supposed to walk up to the Village, wave this white flag, ask for the Tsuchikage and hand him the scroll…?”  The Obito clone asked.

“Wait for a reply…”  Naruto replied.

“And don’t break your Jutsu until you’re out of sight, or unless it’s necessary…  We don’t want them to know how you got there…  Keep ’em guessing…”  Shikamaru added.

“Okay… Hope I don’t start a war…”  The clone said.

“I doubt there will be a war…  This is just Starbuckle rattling his saber…  Trying to make political points…”  Naruto said.

“Don’t think a Kubuto’s taken over the Tsuchikage do you?”  Hinata asked.

“That’s one of the things you should be able to find out…”  Naruto said to the clone.

“Okay… Guess I’m off.”  The clone said as he glanced at his map.

The Obito clone concentrated, focused his Chakra, saturating his body and creating a field around him.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Whoa…  You’re getting good at this…!”  Shikamaru said to the original Obito.

“Not as good as you might think, Sensei…  He just saturated the field too high and too low…  Look at his divot…!”  Obito explained.

“So what does that mean…?”  Shikamaru asked.

*****

FOOM!  Whump!

“Aw crap!  Too high again!”  The clone said as he fell to the ground.

“HALT!  WHO GOES THERE?!”  Yelled a voice.

The Obito clone stood up, held out his white flag and yelled.

“Obito Uzumaki of the Leaf!”  

“I have a message for Tsuchikage Starbuckle from the Hokage!”

“DON’T MOVE!  DOWN ON THE GROUND!”  A Rock Ninja ordered.

“Hey, I come in…”

“SHUT UP AND DO WHAT YOU’RE TOLD!  DOWN ON THE GROUND…!  NOW!!!”  The Ninja bellowed.

The clone laid down on the ground spread eagle and a couple of Rock Ninja searched him.

“He’s armed, Sir…!”

“Get that vest off of him…!”

“Hey, I just earned this…”  The clone protested.

The first Rock Ninja grabbed the clone by the hair, held his Kunai to his cheek and said to his face,  “One more word outta you and I’ll shove this Kunai right down your throat…!”

The Obito clone grinned.


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

OOooo.. Interesting.. More..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

*Chapter 307  -  The Rock's Interrogation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 307  -  The Rock's Interrogation*


?So you?re Uzumaki?s boy???  Asked an older, overweight Rock Ninja.

?That?s right, Sir??  The Obito clone replied.

?You make an illegal entry, on your father?s orders to deliver a message??  The man asked.

?Illegal entry??!  Sir, my instructions were to deliver this scroll.  A reply that the Tsuchikage said he wanted as soon as possible.?  The clone explained.

?Yes, you said that already?  How do we know you?re the Hokage?s Son?  Hmm??  The man asked.

?How do we know the scroll you brought isn?t booby trapped or that you?re an assassin here to kill the Tsuchikage???

?Matter of fact, it takes days to get here from the Leaf? That?s suspicious right there?!  How did you get here??

?Hehe? I just flew? Sir??  The clone replied with a grin.

?Hmph?  We?re going to examine that scroll and everything else you brought with you with a fine tooth comb??  The Rock Ninja said.

?Once we?ve determined it?s safe, we?ll deliver the message to the Tsuchikage??

?In the meantime, my man here is going to use GenJutsu to get the truth out of you??

Another Rock Ninja walked up and made a hand sign.

There was a long pause as the Obito clone looked around the room and the other Rock Ninja began to realize the GenJutsu wasn?t working.

?Okay? So when does the GenJutsu start???  The clone asked with a smirk. 

?This has never happened before??  The Ninja trying the GenJutsu said.

?So try a stronger GenJutsu??  The first Rock Ninja snapped.

?I wouldn?t advise that?  The feedback might split your skull!?  The clone warned.

The Rock Ninja tried another GenJutsu.  Again nothing.

?He must have some sort of protection against GenJutsu, Sir?  That?s why the Hokage sent him?!?  The Rock Ninja said.

?Try the strongest one you have?!?  Growled the first Ninja.

The Ninja focused his Chakra and cast a mind-bending GenJutsu at the Obito clone.

?AAHHH!?  The Rock Ninja yelled as he grabbed his head and fell to the floor.

?Uh? Told ya?!?  The clone said.

The first Ninja pulled a Kunai and held it to the clone?s throat and glared at the clone.

?Insolent bastard?!  I don?t care who your father is?!  If he dies, so do you!?  The Ninja snapped.

?Y?know? I wasn?t going to do this?  But you guys are trying my patience?!?  The clone said as he snapped the rope his wrists were bound with and stood up from the chair.

?He?s loose?!?  ?Oh, crap!?  ?Did you see that?!?  The other Rock Ninja gasped.

The first Ninja lunged at the clone with the Kunai and the clone grabbed the blade with his bare hand and crushed it, then flicked the tip off with his thumb.

?Holy?!?  The first ninja exclaimed.

?Don?t you guys have any information on me at all??!  The river battle 7 months ago?!  I wiped out entire platoons with my bare hands?!?  The clone growled.

?I heard about it?!?  Said one Ninja in the back of the room.

?So did I?!?  Said another. 

?I think I can prove that I?m who I say I am?  Now are we gonna talk or fight??  The clone sneered.


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Oooo.. ahaha.. I love it!!.
Obito's playing badass.. Great job!!


----------



## blackfire94 (Jul 13, 2008)

Show who boss Obito.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

*Chapter 308  -  Colonel Leech*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 308  -  Colonel Leech *


The first Rock Ninja glared at the Obito clone and pulled another Kunai.

“Never fought in a confined space before…”  The clone thought.

“I gotta be careful…  Can’t kill ‘em, just knock ‘em out…”

“We’ll fight, you sonofa…”  The Ninja growled.

“Rufus!”  Another Rock Ninja yelled as he walked in the door.

“Atten-SHUN!”  Another Rock Ninja yelled and they all stood at attention.

The other Rock Ninja walked in with 2 other Rock Ninja’s.

“I’m Colonel Leech… Who are you?”  The Ninja asked the Obito clone.

“I’m Obito Uzumaki of the Leaf!”  The clone answered.

“Can you prove that?”  Asked Colonel Leech.

“These men have my credentials…”  The clone answered.

“Mind your manners, son…!  Even if you are the Hokage’s boy, I’m still a Colonel…”  The Colonel said as he examined the clone’s credentials.

“My apologies, Sir…  I expected courtesy as well…”  The clone replied.

Colonel Leech bit down on his cigar and glared at Rufus from the corner of his eye.

“Yes… Of course…  Come with me…”  The Colonel replied.

“Begging your pardon, Colonel!”  Rufus said.  “I was conducting this interrogation!”

“So you were, Major…  So you were…”  Colonel Leech replied.

“Tell you what, Major…  When I’m finished with this young man, I’ll bring him back so he can kill you!”

“C’mon, son…  Let’s go…”  The Colonel said to the clone.

They walked out of the building, down the street and into another building.

“This is my office…  Have a seat and make yourself comfortable…”  The Colonel said.

“Thank you, Sir…”  The clone replied.

Colonel Leech continued to examine the clone’s credentials and looked over a file as two of his men brought in the clone’s things and placed them on a table. 

“Colonel…”  One Rock Ninja said as he laid the Kunai the clone had crushed on the desk.

The Colonel picked up the Kunai, looked at it and sighed.

“Well, son… You just made our Bingo Book… Congratulations…”

“What is your purpose here?”  Colonel Leech asked as he sat down behind his desk.

“My mission was to deliver a scroll from my Dad… er… Father to Tsuchikage Starbuckle…  That scroll is a reply to a message that the Tsuchikage wanted as soon as possible…  Sir.”  The clone explained.

“This scroll here…”  The Colonel asked.

“Yes, Sir…”

“Well, son…  Everyone here is jumpy…  There has been some terrorist activity along our border and we’re not trusting anybody…”  The Colonel explained.

“I’m not letting you or that scroll anywhere near the Tsuchikage.  It’s as simple as that.”

“Dad thought there might be a problem like this, Sir…  I have his permission in his writing to open that scroll for you…  Prove to you there are no booby traps…”  The clone said.

“Where is it?”  The Colonel asked.

“It was in my vest, Sir.” 

“Buck…”  The Colonel motioned to one of his men.

“Yes, Sir…”  Buck replied as he reached for the cut up vest.

“It was in the right outer pocket, Sir.”

Buck handed the scroll to the Colonel who held it out for the Obito clone.

“Son…  If you blow us up or something like that with this…  There’s gonna be hell to pay for everyone in the Leaf Village.  You understand that?”  Colonel Leech asked.

“What exactly has happened, Colonel?”  The clone asked as he took the scroll.

“Never you mind…  Just open your scroll.”  The Colonel replied.


*To be continued…*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

*
By the way, all you Asuma and Takahiro fans out there...

They'll be getting an adventure all to themselves (along with some strong supporting characters) later this week.

Should be a blast after Takahiro's training with Rock Lee, so check back!

~ FLJ
*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright, Asuma and Takahiro are gettin' some shine? sweet.

And I'd also like to know what happened regarding the Rock. It's good that they're cautious, but this is downright USA peranoid.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooo.. Can't wait!
Great chapter btw..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

*Chapter 309  -  Two Stubborn Shinobi Clash in the Night!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 309  -  Two Stubborn Shinobi Clash in the Night!*


“So that’s the whole explanation?”  Colonel Leech asked the Obito clone.

“That’s it, Sir…”  Obito replied.

“Kakashi-Sensei and his team went across your border and the Waterfall Country’s to chase down a band of cutthroats that had kidnapped an 8-year old girl and were holding her for ransom.”  Obito explained.

“Well, not only should we have been notified, the entire thing should have been turned over to us.”  The Colonel replied. 

“Dad doesn’t see it that way, Sir…  But even so, the treaty allows for such a pursuit.”  Obito said.

“Oh, so you’re a lawyer now…?”  The Colonel asked.

“No, Sir… It’s just that…”

“Listen, son…  Leave the legal wrangling to the guys who are paid for it…!”  The Colonel interrupted.

“Anyway…  Buck, photograph these two scrolls, develop it, print it and take the prints to the Tsuchikage ASAP…”

“Yes, Sir.”  Buck replied.

“Obito, walk with me and let’s talk.”  Colonel Leech said.

“Yes, Sir.”  Obito replied.

They went outside and walked down the street.

“I’m going to have to take you over to the brig and keep you overnight in protective custody…  We have a nice suite for situations like this and you’ll be treated fair.”  The Colonel explained.

“When’s the last time you ate?”

“Not since this afternoon, Sir…”  Obito replied.

“Well, let’s stop over here at the Mess Hall, then.”

“Colonel, I would like to point out a couple of things…”  Obito said.

“Go ahead.”

“Well, Sir, you’ve heard about these Kabuto clones we’ve had to deal with…  Part of my mission is to look for those while I’m here…  Mind you, Sir, that it is even possible that the Tsuchikage has been taken over…”

“That’s far-fetched, Obito…  Even if I let you meet with the Tsuchikage, do you have a sure-fire way of telling?”  The Colonel asked.

“No, Sir… I don’t.”  The clone replied.

“Doesn’t matter…”  The Colonel sighed.  “You won’t be meeting him anyway…  What’s the other thing?”

“The terrorist activity you mentioned, Sir…  What can you tell me?”

“Why?”  The Colonel asked.

“Because it could be related to Kabuto, Sir…”

Colonel Leech stopped and looked at the Obito clone.

“Son, this Kabuto thing is way out there…  I mean, some guy splitting his mind up and taking over other people…  It’s as stupid as your old man summoning giant frogs!”

“Colonel look…”  Obito snapped.

“No, son… You look!  I’m not a hundred percent sold on everything you’ve told me…  Far as I’m concerned, you’re a spy!”  Colonel Leech snapped back.

“If it weren’t for the fact that you’re the kid of the Hokage, we’d be hanging you at dawn…!” 

“Now, here’s the Officer’s Mess… Let’s eat.”

“If it’s all the same to you, Sir, I’ve lost my appetite…!”  The clone replied with an angry tone. 

“Fine… I haven’t…  Burl…!”  The Colonel bellowed.

“Yes, Sir?”  Burl walked over and asked.

“Take this man to the brig and lock him up!”  The Colonel ordered.

“Yes, Sir!  Come with me, kid…!”  Burl said.

“The ‘Kennedy Suite’ and watch him close…!”

“Yes, Sir…!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

OOoo.. Next chappy??

Obito is being locked in the brig.. Ahaha..
I hate that colonel..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOoo.. Next chappy??
> 
> Obito is being locked in the brig.. Ahaha..
> I hate that colonel..




*
He's a fair, but impatient man...

...compared to Major Rufus that he met earlier, that is!
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahaha. Yeaah. I still don't like him though.. LMAO


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

*Chapter 310  -  A Short Stretch*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 310  -  A Short Stretch *


Burl escorted Obito to the brig and walked inside the gate.

“Right in here, kid…”  Burl said as he held the door open.

“Hehe…  This is the ‘Kennedy Suite’…?”  Obito asked as he looked around the cage at the steel toilet and the brick walls stained with food, blood and other unrecognizable materials.

“Colonel Leech said this place was fancy…  Just looks like any old jail cell to me…”

“That’s what you get for smartin’ off to a Colonel, boy!”  Burl said as he closed the door and locked it.

“Breakfast, such as it is, will be at 6 AM…  And in case you get any ideas about breakin’ out…  Three security cameras to watch your every move…!”  Burl said and then walked out.

The Obito clone checked the bunk, then laid down and made himself comfortable.

He looked at the bars and thought about how easy it would be for him to break out, but remembered what his father told him.



> “Obito… This isn’t like any other mission you’ve ever been on or ever trained for…  These guys are tough to deal with …”
> 
> “I know you don’t like to take a lot of crap, but you’ll have to…  You’ll make some mistakes on this one, too, so cut yourself some slack and hang in there…”
> 
> “We need as much information as we can get…  We need it fast and we need it right.”




The clone then slept for a couple of hours and woke to the sound of jail doors.

“On your feet, son…”  Colonel Leech said.

“What’s up, Colonel…?”  The clone asked.

“The Tsuchikage has seen the message and has written a reply on this scroll.”  Colonel Leech explained.

“You will be escorted to our border and you are to take the scroll to your Dad…”  The Colonel said as he passed the scroll through the bars.

“Fine…  Anything else…  Colonel?”  The clone asked as he took the scroll.

“Yeah… Two things, son…  One, there were four people who attacked our village in the south…  Three men and one woman with a killer figure… They all wore masks…”  The Colonel explained.

“The other thing…  Don’t ever come back here…  You, or any other Leaf Shinobi…  Because you won’t ever leave alive…”

The clone glared at the Colonel.

“Alright Burl… Open the door.”  Colonel Leech said as he chomped down on his cigar.

“Don’t bother, Burl…  I got it…”  The clone said as he grabbed the door and yanked it from it’s hinges.

Colonel Leech and Burl stepped back in shock as the clone stepped out of the cell, holding the door with one hand.  

Several Rock Ninja’s came running at the noise.

“Colonel Leech!”  They yelled.

“It’s alright…!  Stand easy…!”  He said, his cigar falling from his mouth.

“Colonel, Sir…  You told me there’d be hell to pay if the scroll I brought you exploded or was booby trapped in any way…”  Obito growled as he gently set the door down against the wall.

“If this scroll does anything when I get it back to Konoha… Anything at all…  Then I… WILL… BE… BACK…!”  

“And you nor your men won’t be able to stop me until I’ve squeezed the Tsuchikage’s head from his shoulders like an over-ripe zit…!”

“Good day, Sir…!”  The clone said as he walked toward the exit.

The Obito clone walked out into the night as several Rock Ninja surrounded him.

“HALT!  Stay where you are!”  One yelled with Kunai drawn.

“Guys!  I’m leavin’…!”  The clone yelled.

The clone started to run and the Rock Ninja threw several Kunai at him.

The Kunai bounced off the clone as he ran toward the wall and jumped up and over.

“He’s outside the wall!”  “Get him!”  “Don’t let him escape!”

As soon as the Obito clone got to a secluded spot, he focused his Chakra, thought of the training field in Konoha and yelled, “TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

OOoo... Jailbreak! Ahaha.. Nice..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOoo... Jailbreak! Ahaha.. Nice..




*
Obito is becoming kind of like that Texas Ranger that had an old gun with a broken safety and walked around with it in his holster on 'half-cock'

One guy asked him, "Uh, Ranger... Isn't it dangerous to carry a gun like that?"

To which the Ranger replied, "Hell, son!  I wouldn't carry it if it weren't dangerous!


As I was putting this together, I thought about Rod Steiger's performance as Chief Gillespie in the original "In The Heat of the Night" Movie where Tibbs is in the jail cell after Gillespie gets mad at him.

Gillespie and Wood bring in a waver for Tibbs to sign and Gillespie had Wood hand Tibbs the paper and a pen.

Tibbs signs and hands the paper back to Wood where Gillespie slaps Wood's hand away, grabs the paper, and then lets Wood take his pen back.

Now, if that's not being an arrogant jerk, then I don't know what is!
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahaha.. Nice.. Hmm..
Texas Ranger.. Never thought of that..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

There was also a similar scene with Hugo Danner in Phillip Wylie's book.


*Spoiler*: __ 




A man is trapped inside a bank's safe and Hugo rips the door off to save his life.

Instead of a medal, the bank president orders the NYPD to arrest Hugo and torture him (Well, they TRY to torture him...)

The police captian decides to try burning Hugo with a blowtorch and Hugo decides that's enough of that...




Read the book sometime...  The Gladiator by Phillip Wylie


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

*Chapter 311  -  An Exposed Nail*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 311  -  An Exposed Nail*


FOOM!  Whump!

?Crap!  Still to high!?  The Obito clone griped as he hit the ground.

?Who?s there??!?  A voice yelled.

?It?s Obito!  That you, Pampa??  The clone replied.

?Yeah, what are you doing out here this shade of night??  Pampa asked.

?I could ask you the same question??

?We?re doing some night training?  I?m *it* right now??  

?Time out guys!?  Pampa yelled.

?What is it??  Obito???  Choji asked.

?Yeah, Sensei?  At least a clone of me? I?m just getting back from a mission and had to make a run for it??  The clone grinned.

?Hi, Obito!?  Ayame said.

?Oh, uh? Hi Ayame??  The clone replied.

?Ah, ah, Ayame?  No flirting with the big guy??  Borger said.

?I?m just saying ?hi???

?I brought this scroll back with me? Could you guys go get my Dad and Shikamaru??  Tell ?em it?s important and to meet me here??  The clone asked.

?Think it?s booby trapped??  Choji asked.

?I wouldn?t put it past them??  The clone sneered.

Choji nodded.

?Go get ?em?  Wake ?em up if you have to??  Choji said to his team.

*****

?Sir, we can?t find him anywhere?!?  Buck said.

?Yeah, I?m sure he?s long gone??  Colonel Leech replied as he puffed on his cigar.

?Obito Uzumaki?  Definitely going into the Bingo Book?!?  The Colonel mumbled.

?Sir??  Buck replied.

?I said he?s going into our Bingo Book?!  Write this down, son?!?

?Yes, Sir!?  

?Super-Strength at least A-Class and maybe exceeds S-Class??  

?Invulnerability? Resistance to GenJutsu? And probably skilled in Transportation Jutsu?!?

?To be considered Extremely Dangerous - Genin and Jounin are ordered to flee if sighted!  Signed, Colonel Leech??

?Get that off to all commands??  The Colonel instructed. 

?I?ll ask the Tsuchikage if he wants to assign a Hit Squad?  That is if he doesn?t order me to commit Seppuku first?? 

?A Hit Squad, Sir??  Buck asked.

?Yep!  I don?t know if the kid wanted a reputation or not, but he?s got it now??  Colonel Leech said as he took another puff.

?Having people trying to hunt you down just so they can kill you is the price of that reputation?!?

?He? He seemed like a nice guy, though? Sir??  Buck said.

?Maybe so?  But as the saying goes?  Exposed nails get hammered in??  Colonel Leech explained. 

?And the longer he?s in this business, the more enemies he?s gonna make??  

?One of these days, somebody will go after him?  Might be us?  Might be somebody else?  And they?ll kill him.?

Colonel Leech turned and looked at Buck.

?It?s as simple as that, son??


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

*Chapter 312  -  Open With Care*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 312  -  Open With Care*


“You’re a clone, right?”  Shikamaru asked the Obito clone.

“That’s right, Sensei…”

“Why don’t we go out to the bunker and you open the scroll for us?”  Shikamaru suggested.

“Alright…”  The clone replied.

“Naruto, we’ll be back…”  Shikamaru said.

“Alright…  Take your time…”  Naruto yawned.

“Say, Naruto…  I was gonna come in and ask you for some time off…  Ino’s baby is due in a couple of weeks and I want to be with her…”

“Yeah, sure…  I want to try something with your team anyway…  See how a team of five people do…”  Naruto said.

“A five-man team…?”  Choji asked.

“Yeah, see if I can give each team a little more backup…”  Naruto replied.

“Who would you put with my team…?”

“I figure to put Asuma on your team as the squad leader…  He’s ready for it…”

“Okay… Who else…?”  Choji asked.

“Takahiro…!”  Naruto replied with a grin.

“Takahiro…?!  Are you serious…?”

“Nah… Fuzzy-Brows tells me he’s good!”  Naruto replied.

“Look, I got enough trouble keeping these guys in line with Ayame…  They’re all hands around her…”  Choji explained.

“Now you’re gonna put a guy like Takahiro in there as well…?!”

“I’ll have a talk with them…”  Naruto said.

*****

“It’s open, Sensei…”  The Obito clone said into the microphone.

“Well, it didn’t explode…”  Shikamaru said.  

“See any summons or spells of any kind?”

“No, Sensei…  Maybe I’m getting as paranoid as they are…”  The clone replied.

“Better safe than sorry…  We can’t be too careful with these guys…”  Shikamaru said.

“What does the message say?”

“We have received your explanation for your ILLEGAL ENTRY…  We will let this violation slide this time…  Don’t enter our territory again!  Signed, The Honorable Tsuchikage, Cassius Starbuckle.”

“Hehe… Short, but sweet…”  Shikamaru grinned.

“Hold the scroll up to the light…  Sometimes they write spells between the lines with hard to see bloods and inks…”

“I… Don’t see anything, Sensei…”  The clone replied.

“Alright… Roll it up and put it in the safe over there.  I’ll get someone to look at it further…”  Shikamaru instructed.

“Okay, Sensei…”


*To be continued...*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, the rock is ticking me off. That colonel's a jerk. First I just thought he was sort've peranoid, having a _bit_ of respect for him, now I'm thinking he has it out for Obi.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Man, the rock is ticking me off. That colonel's a jerk. First I just thought he was sort've peranoid, having a _bit_ of respect for him, now I'm thinking he has it out for Obi.



*
Just an old soldier between a rock and a hard place following orders...

We still didn't meet the Tsuchikage...  Is he a Kabuto or not...?  

Hmmm....

Plots, more plots and sub-plots...

*


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 14, 2008)

Sneaking in to steal the 1000th post. 

- EDIT -

Dammit...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 15, 2008)

Senzairu said:


> Sneaking in to steal the 1000th post.
> 
> - EDIT -
> 
> Dammit...




*
Uh...  Do you get a PRIZE with that...?

I always got a kick out of the cheap plastic whistles from Cracker Jacks...

...Or the lick 'n stick tatoos!


1000 Posts!  Many thanks!
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 15, 2008)

*Chapter 313  -  That?s No Military Secret!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 313  -  That?s No Military Secret!*


?Colonel!?  

?What is it??  Colonel Leech asked.

?That Leaf guy?s stuff disappeared!?  Burl said.

?What do you mean it disappeared???

?A couple of men saw it happen, Sir?!  One of Major Rufus? men was holding one of the Kunai?s and it just went ?Poof!?? It disappeared.?

?Shadow Clone??  Colonel Leech growled.

?A nearly indestructible Shadow Clone?  And the Leaf has ?em??

*****

?So what can you tell me about your mission, Obito???  Naruto asked as they walked around the practice field.

?Dad?  They?re nuts over there?!?  Obito replied.

?Oh, wow, Son?  That?s a big military secret!?  Naruto rolled his eyes as Shikamaru and Temari cracked up laughing.

?How about telling us something that we don?t know???  Naruto asked.

?Well, they claim they?ve had some terrorist activity from a team of four? Three men and an attractive woman??  Obito replied.

?An attractive woman??  You did offer to help look for her???  Shikamaru asked.

?OW!?  He yelped as his wife smacked him in the head.

?That?s what this Colonel Leech told me? That?s all he?d tell me.?  Obito replied.

?They had me open the scroll for them, then took pictures of it and took that to the Tsuchikage??

?They wouldn?t let you meet him???  Naruto asked.

?Not a chance.  I told Leech about the Kabuto clones and he said that was as far-fetched as your giant frogs??

Naruto, Shikamaru and Temari cracked up laughing.  

?I oughta send one over there??  Naruto joked.

?Alright, Son?  I?ve got another assignment for you?  Not quite as exciting, but it?s the only one I have lined up for you so far?!?  Naruto said.

?Okay??  Obito replied.

?Take this scroll and deliver it to Rock Lee?  I?m sending your old teammate Takahiro out on a mission with Team 10??  Naruto explained.

?Oh, that should be good?!?  Obito chuckled.

?I can just see him now?  Takahiro: Drunken Fist Master!?

?No, Son?  I talked with Fuzzy Brows a couple of weeks ago while he was in the village??  Naruto said.

?He said Takahiro and Youkako are both naturals at TaiJutsu??

?Really?!  Alright?  Do I take Jake and bring Takahiro back??  Obito asked.

?No, he?s got three days?  Feel free to visit for a couple of hours, though??  Naruto replied.

?Okay, Dad??

Obito focused his Chakra for a moment, then yelled, ?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!


*To be continued?*


----------



## Senzairu (Jul 15, 2008)

1000th post!!!!!! 


And no, you don't win a prize.  It's a matter of pride in a thread.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 15, 2008)

Great job!.. I loved it! (again)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 15, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 314  -  Training at Lee & Anko?s*


FOOM!  Whump!

?AHH-Ahhhhh!?  Obito growled.

?Obito!  Hi!  How are ya, Stud??  Anko asked.

?Hi, Anko-Sama??  He replied.

?Still trying to get the hang of that Trasportation Jutsu, I see?  Hitomi didn?t come with you??  Anko asked.

?No, not this trip??  Obito replied as he dusted himself off.

?So what brings you out here this early in the day?? 

?Well, I have a message from Dad for Lee-Sensei and??

?He?s out back training? Come on!?  Anko said.

?Hey, Honey-Bunny!  Look who?s here?!?  Anko yelled to Rock Lee who was doing pull-ups in a tree.

?Obito!  Hang on, I?ll be right down?!?

Rock Lee let go of the bar, did a somersault as he fell, landed on his feet and shook Obito?s hand.

?How are you, Obito??

?Doing just fine, Sensei??  Obito replied.

?How?s your Mom and the new baby???  Lee asked.

?Mom and Tsunade are doing great? 4 am feeding and all?!?  Obito replied.

?Great to hear, Obito??

?Sensei, Dad has a message for you on this scroll??  Obito said as he handed Lee the scroll.

Lee took the scroll, and read it.

?Ah, good?!  He wants Takahiro to go out on a mission and report in three days?  He?s out training with Youkako right now??

Just then off in the distance, Takahiro and Youkako came out of the treeline by the lake, upside down and walking on their hands.

?Will you stop it??!?  Barked Youkako.

?Aw, c?mon??  Takahiro said.

?No!?  She snapped. 

?They bicker a lot??  Anko said.

?Yeah, I kinda figured that??  Obito replied.

?Keep going, guys!  Forge ahead with the Power of Youth!  Whoo-Hoooo!?  Lee yelled.

?That?s four laps around the lake, Sensei?!?  Youkako yelled.

?Splendid!  Go four more!?  Yelled Lee.

?What??!?  She replied. 

Youkako blew her hair away from her face as she walked on her hands for another lap.

?Hey, Obito!?  Takahiro yelled.

?Train now, talk later!?  Lee yelled.

?Aw, man?!  Well at least the scenery is nice?!?  Takahiro yelled.

?Takahiro?!  I swear?!?  Youkako snapped.

?I see he?s still fresh with the ladies??  Obito said.

?Oh, yeah?!?  Anko replied with a grin.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahahahaha.. I feel so bad for Takahiro & Youkako.
Lee as a sensei.. Ouch.. LMAO

I love Anko! Her & Lee though...
Isn't he younger then her?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahahaha.. I feel so bad for Takahiro & Youkako.
> Lee as a sensei.. Ouch.. LMAO
> 
> I love Anko! Her & Lee though...
> Isn't he younger then her?




Yeah, he's something like 9 years younger...

That's part of their charm, though...  Or maybe that's the gag...

Whatever the case, they're wild enough for each other, so it kinda works!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeaah in a way it does too..
It's just.. Different. LMAO


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeaah in a way it does too..
> It's just.. Different. LMAO




I'm trying to imagine what their kids must be like...!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahaha.. Omg! 
That's like trying to picture Anko in the "green suit"


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. Omg!
> That's like trying to picture Anko in the "green suit"




Maybe a green miniskirt...?

Nah, I think that's been done...

DC Comic's Doom Patrol, maybe...?

DC's Legion of Super-Heroes's Shrinking Violet had a ugly green minidress...

I'll give it some thought.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Green miniskirt? Hmm.. I like that better..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

*Chapter 315  -  Anko?s To Do List*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 315  -  Anko?s To Do List*


?Say, Obito? I have a job for you while you?re here?!?  Anko said.

?Oh, yeah??  Obito replied.

?Yeah? See those boulders over there?  I want them in the center of our swimming pond!  Think you can pack ?em out there??  Anko asked.

?Without getting my feet wet??  He asked.

?If you can pull it off, yeah!?  Anko grinned.

Obito exhaled, shook his head and created three Shadow Clones, who gave Obito a very dirty look as he gave them their instructions.

?There you go Anko-Sama?  They?ll have it done in no time?!?  Obito said proudly.

?Oh, yeah?!  Big, strong men?  Handy as a pocket on a shirt!?  Anko grinned as she walked off with the clones.

After Takahiro and Youkako finished their last three laps, Rock Lee informed Takahiro of the message.

?So I?ll be going out with Asuma and Team 10???  Takahiro asked.

?Yeah, you report in three days and probably be gone for a week.?  Obito replied.

?Alright??  Takahiro replied.

?That?s all classified of course.?  Obito said.

?Lee-Sensei? If it?s okay with you, I?d like to go back with Obito?  See my Dad while I?m there??  Takahiro said.

?I?m okay with that??  Lee replied as he looked up from the scroll with his glasses on the end of his nose.

?Thanks, Sensei?  I?ll pack a bag and be back in a few minutes, Obito??

?Obito? Could I talk to you for a minute??  Youkako asked.

?Yeah, sure?  Excuse us, Sensei??  Obito said.

Lee nodded his head.

?Obito? I just wanted to apologize to you about my actions with Kabuto??  Youkako said.

?It?s alright? My brother told me all about what you?ve been through? How are you doing??  Obito replied.

?I?m starting to sort out what was real and what wasn?t?  Lot of bad memories that I wish I could forget??  She explained.

?Obito, I owe you and your family my life? My village was wiped out and I have no place to go?  Would I ever be allowed to fight for the Leaf??  Youkako asked.

?I don?t know?  I?d say not until you?ve established a track record of loyalty to the Leaf Village, but then again, it?s not my decision??  Obito replied.

?Would you talk to your Father? The Hokage??  Let him know of my desire???

Obito nodded.

?I?ll talk to him?? He said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

OOoo... She better not like him 
Obito's taken!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice to see Lee and Anko again. Poor Youkako. The situation she's in is understandable, but none the less sad. Hope the Hokage can help her in _some_ way.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Well Naruto's the Hokage..
Of course he'll help her..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Nice to see Lee and Anko again. Poor Youkako. The situation she's in is understandable, but none the less sad. Hope the Hokage can help her in _some_ way.




*
She was facing the Death Penalty, so he's already helped her a lot.

Maybe there'll be an opportunity for her to shine...!

*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Hopefully.. pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

*Chapter 316 - Takahiro Departs*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 316 - Takahiro Departs *


?Well, I?m ready, Obito?!?  Takahiro said.

?Bye Takahiro!  Stay safe!?  Anko said.

?Power of Youth, Takahiro!  Power of Youth!?  Rock Lee yelled.

?Thanks, Sensei?s??  Takahiro said.  ?What about you, Youkako??  A hug and a peck to remember you by???

?Drop dead, Takahiro!?  She huffed and walked into the lodge.

?You have such a way with women, man!.?  Obito said.

?Ah, what can I say, buddy??  When you got it, you got it!?  Takahiro said with a grin as he climbed onto Jake?s back.

?Like you got that punch in the eye she gave you last week??  Anko asked.

?Well, she was having a bad day??  Takahiro replied. 

?I think it was because you were undressing her with your eyes again??  Lee said.

?I was doing no such thing, Sensei?!  I was just admiring the Creator?s handiwork?  That?s all??  Takahiro said in his defense.

?Oh, is that what they call that now???  Jake asked.

?Uh, can we go now??  Asked Obito.

?Yeah, we probably should??  Takahiro said.

?Bye?!?  Anko and Lee said together.

?Bye?!?  Takahiro said.

FOOM!

?Here you are, Cousins?!?  Jake said.

?Thanks, Jake!?  Obito replied.

?Say, Obito? What about this deal where Asuma is the Team Leader???  Takahiro asked.

?Hey, he?s good?!  Don?t you worry?!?  Obito replied.

?Oh, yeah???

?Yeah, he and Hinata were training with Kakashi-Sensei for the last 4 or 5 months?  He?s almost already Jounin level?!?  Obito said as he set feed and a couple of ears of corn out for Jake.

?He just needs a few successful missions as a squad leader and he?ll probably make it next year?!?

?Really??  Takahiro asked.

?Takahiro!  Hey!?

?Hitomi!  How are you??  Takahiro asked.

?Doing just fine!?  She smiled as she gave him a hug and a kiss on the cheek.?

?Hey, that?s nice!  Do that again!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Sorry, killer? Only one per visit!?  She replied.

?Wow, though!  The things Rock Lee has done for you?!  You?re solid muscle now?!?

?Oh, yeah?  It?s the leg weights and the laps around the lake on my hands?!?  Takahiro replied.

?Leg weights???  Hitomi giggled.

?Oh, yeah??  Takahiro replied.

?Say, why don?t we go to lunch, real quick??  Obito asked.  ?Team 7 vs. Ichiraku?s for old times sake??

?I got time!?  Hitomi smiled.

?So do I?!?  Takahiro said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

Obito's so much like his dad..
Ramen all the time..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chapter 317  -  A Favorable Reference*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 317  -  A Favorable Reference*


?Well, I have to get back??  Hitomi said

?Hey, great seeing you again!?  Takahiro replied.

?What are you gonna do, now??  She asked.

?I?m gonna go see my Dad.?

?How?s he doing??  Hitomi asked.

?Ah?  Hinata Hyuga checked him out a couple of weeks ago and it doesn?t look good.?  Takahiro replied.

?A steady diet of Sake for twelve years will do that to you, I guess?? 

?I?m sorry to hear that?  Let us know if there?s anything we can do??  Hitomi said.

?I will??  Takahiro replied as Hitomi put her arms around his neck and kissed his cheek.

?Hehe? You?re sweet??  Takahiro said.

?And you?re a good man? I don?t care what anyone else says!?  Hitomi said with a playful sneer.

?Bye!?  She said to Obito as she stole a kiss.

?Bye!  See you tonight?!?  He replied.

?You lucky dog?!?  Takahiro said to Obito after she walked away.

?Yeah, I really am??  Obito replied as he pulled out his wallet.

?Dude, your money?s no good today? I got this??  Takahiro said as he handed money to Ayame.

?Like heck!?  Obito huffed.

?Dude? I got my pride?  Know what I mean??

Obito thought for a moment.

?Alright? I got the tip, though??  He grinned at Ayame.

?Thanks guys!  Come again!?  Ayame said.

?Well, I?m off to see my Dad?  You gonna be around??  Takahiro asked.

?I should be, unless there?s an emergency for me and Jake??  Obito replied.

?So, you?re basically a ?One-Man Rescue Squad? now???

?Yeah? Pretty much?  Not a bad deal, though?  Lot of A and B- Rank Mission?s so the pay?s good??

?I?ll bet!?  Takahiro chuckled.

?Say, if you get the chance, Team 10 is doing some night training tonight on Practice Field 2??  Obito said.

?Alright? I?ll drop by.?  Takahiro replied.

Obito went to the top of the Hokage?s Office to check on Jake and ran into Asuma.

?Hey, man!?  Asuma said.

?Hey?!?  Obito replied.

?You know a little about my assignment, right??  Asuma asked.

?Yeah, I do??

?What can you tell me about Takahiro??  Is he really the slacker I?ve heard??

?No more than you are?!?  Obito grinned.

?Geez?  You and me as future brother-in-laws??  Asuma said shaking his head.

?Don?t worry??  Obito chuckled.  

?He?s got a bad rep and he knows it?  He?s lazy and likes to hustle the girls? But when the chips are down, he?ll put his life on the line, OR? He?ll get out of the way of a stronger teammate??

?Like you or Hinata??

?Put him in a spot where he has to stand on his own, he?ll be alright?  I think he?ll make you a good right-hand man??  Obito said as he fixed Jake another bag of oats.

?Plus, he?s seen combat like you and I have at the river? Team 10 hasn?t??  He added.

?You give him a chance, Asuma?  He won?t let you down.?


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooo.. Good good.. 

Takahiro action soon i suppose?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 17, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ooo.. Good good..
> 
> Takahiro action soon i suppose?




*Yeah, him and Asuma both along with Team 10...  

Ayame, Pampa and the tall guy with the blue mohawk, Borger...!*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooo.. Sounds good! can't wait!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chapter 318 - Obito?s New Training*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 318 - Obito?s New Training*


Takahiro walked into the nursing home and went to his Dad?s room.

?Dad??  Takahiro said.

?Huh???  The old man snorted.

?It?s me, Dad??

?Takahiro??!  Wha?What are you doin? here???  The old man wheezed.

?I?m in the village for a couple of days?  How are you doing??  Takahiro asked.

The old man wheezed and then coughed several times.

?The doctor?s say I have some fluid in my lungs or some fool thing, but what do they know???  He replied.

?Hey, look at you!  You been working out??

?Yeah, Dad? A little??  Takahiro replied.

?How?re things goin? with your Sensei??

?He?s getting more work out of me than you or Mom ever did??  Takahiro said.

?That?s good??  The old man smiled.

*****

?Hey, Dad!  Where?s Mom??  Obito asked as he walked into the house.

?She?s up at the hospital seeing a couple of patients? Glad to get her out of the house for a while??  Naruto said while rocking his baby daughter.

?Hey, Tsunade??  Obito whispered.

?She?s almost asleep isn?t she???  He asked.

?Yeah? I just fed her the bottle a few minutes ago??  Naruto replied.

Just then they heard a noise from the baby.

?Ugh?!?  Obito said.

?Oh, yeah!  And on the eighth day, God added SMELL to the poop!?  Naruto grinned.

?Man!  It?s melting my nose hairs!?  Obito yelped.

Tsunade grinned, cooed and kicked her legs.

?Hand me that diaper bag, will you Son??  Naruto asked as he got up from the rocking chair.

?Yeah, Dad?  Let me get upwind here??  Obito said holding his nose.

?Oh, c?mon Son? It?s just a little poop!  It?s not like.. Uwaahhhh!?  Naruto gasped as he opened the diaper Tsunade was wearing.

?That is disgusting?!?  Obito said as he held the diaper bag at arms length for his dad.

Tsunade giggled and continued to grin and kick her legs.

?Oh, baby girl?!  What did Mama feed you?  Huh???  Naruto asked his daughter as he pulled a can of baby wipes from the bag.

Obito sat the diaper bag down next to his dad and walked into the next room.

?Where you going, Son??  You need to learn how to do this for when you have kids of your own?!?  Naruto chuckled.

?I was just going to open a few windows, Pop?!?  Obito replied.

?Here you go?!?  Naruto said as he handed Obito the baby wipes.

?What..?!?  Obito asked.

?Alright soldier!  Now get over there and change that baby?!  Naruto grinned.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahaha.. Nice Naruto, Nice


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 18, 2008)

*Chapter 319 - Something To Prove*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 319 - Something To Prove*


Hinata Uzumaki made her way over the wall and out of the village.  After she had traveled a couple of kilometers she created four Shadow Clones.

?You know what to do??  She told them and they took off away from the village.

By the time she got back, it was just getting dark.

?Hey, Hinata?!  How are you??

?Takahiro??  Hi!  What are you doing here???  Hinata asked.

?I?m here to check out this night training Obito told me about??  He replied.

?Oh, yeah?  Obito-Sempai?!?  Hinata giggled.

?Ooo?  I?ll bet he?s not happy with that title?!?  Takahiro cringed.

?He likes it better than ?Obito?s Angels??!?  Hinata said with a devious grin.

?Yeah, he told me about that one?!?  Takahiro laughed.

?I asked him how I could get on that team?!?

?You would?!?  Hinata said as she rolled her eyes.

?Anyway, how?s your Dad??

?He?s holding his own?  I talked to your Mom?  She says he has some kind of cancer on top of everything else??  Takahiro replied.

?I?m sorry, I didn?t know??  Hinata said.

?Yeah??

?Why don?t you ask my Dad for some time off and stay with him??  Hinata asked.

?I already talked to my Dad about that?  He said, ?no? and for me to go about my assignments?  And I have to agree??  Takahiro replied.

?I?ve always been a screw-up?  Dad has, too?  With his drinking?.?  

?He said for me to go on and make us both proud!?  Takahiro said with a shrug.

?So you?re a man with something to prove???  She asked.

?Yeah?  If you want to put it that way??

?Just be careful?  You?ll end up like you did at the river when you and your clone switched places.?  Hinata smiled.

?I don?t see where I screwed up there?  None of us had anyway of knowing that Kabuto guy would be there to do that weird soul transfer Jutsu??  Takahiro said with a scowl.

?Yeah? That?s true..!?  Hinata replied.

?Hey!  You guys here to shoot the breeze or work out with us??  Pampa yelled.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 18, 2008)

OOo.. Good like always..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 19, 2008)

*Chapter 320 - Night Practice*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 320 - Night Practice*


?We have a moon tonight, so we?ll be able to see silhouettes and shadows??  Asuma said.

?Do any of you have any eye techniques??  No?  So were all basically ?blind???

?I have a lightning blast??  Borger said.

?I can take an enemy by surprise and blind him??

?Yeah, right along with the rest of us!?  Ayame said.

?Retina burn?!?  Hinata chuckled.

?Yes, try to preserve your night vision at all costs??  Asuma said.

?Now, Obito and Hinata?  You?ll be the ?Designated Bad Guys? right??

?Right!?  Said Hinata.

?Take this flag, walk that way for 7 minutes then guard it??  Asuma said.

?We?ll make our way toward you and try to capture it.?

After Hinata and Obito left, Asuma made plans with his team.

?We?ll go this way single file and watch for traps?  Ayame and Borger, you take the rear??

?I guess Hinata and Obito will be pretty tricky??  Pampa asked.

?This isn?t about Hinata or Obito?  We could be going up against guys we know nothing about, so be ready for anything!?  Asuma snapped.

?You?re all Chuunin level Shinobi even if you haven?t passed the Chuunin Exam, yet?!  Remember that!?

?Asuma? I?ll take the point, if that?s alright??  Takahiro said.

?No??  Asuma said.  ?Pampa, you take the point and see if you can stay alive?  Takahiro, you?re with me??

?Not to complain, Squad Leader? But I am a little more experienced?!?  Takahiro replied.

?That?s why I want Pampa and Borger, both, to have a shot at this during practice?  I know what you?re capable of?  I don?t know how they will do and need to find out.?  Asuma explained.

?You?re right?  I got ya??!?  Takahiro said.

The team started into the woods toward the flag.

After they had traveled 40 feet into the woods, three Obito Shadow Clones jumped Pampa.

One of the clones grinned and grabbed Pampa by his throat and pinned him to a tree as Obito drew back with his fist.

?Not in the face!  Not in the face!?  Pampa yelled.

?Dude!  You just died!?  The clone said.

?Geez?  Time!?  Yelled Asuma as he held back Takahiro.

?And what are you calling ?Time? for??  If I was a real bad guy, I?d be trying to kill all of you?!  The Obito clone said.

?Hmm?  I suppose you?re right??  Asuma replied.

?Alright?  Pampa, you?re dead?  We?ll go on without you?  You follow along as a ghost, don?t talk and don?t interfere?!

?Borger!  You take the point, now??  Asuma said.


To be continued?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahaha.. I like this game.

Almost like capture the flag.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 19, 2008)

*Chapter 321 ? Team Asuma Presses Forward!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 321 – Team Asuma Presses Forward!*


“Okay…  Where’d Obito go…?”  Borger asked.

”Hit and run…  Let’s not wait for him…”  Asuma replied.

“Let’s try another direction…”

After several minutes they walked through some heavy woods.

“Asuma…  I got a trip wire here…  See it…”  Borger said as he pointed it out and stepped over it.

“Wait, Pampa!”  Takahiro said.

“Why…?  There aren’t anymore here…”

“Stop and DON”T MOVE!”  Takahiro whispered with a low growl.

Pampa rolled his eyes.

Takahiro pulled out a can of party string and sprayed a stream of it past Pampa where it draped over a series of trip wires several feet off the ground.

“Geez!”  Pampa cringed.

“That first one was a decoy, genius…!”  Takahiro said.

“Now, why don’t you back out of there real easy like before Hinata or Obito attacks us…?  Ah!  Too late!”

Takahiro grabbed Pampa by his collar and fell backward with him to the ground as he pulled several Shuriken and threw them into the trip wires.

“Everyone watch your eyes!”  Takahiro yelled.

Several Kunai flew as the trip wires were cut and exploding tags went off one after another.

“AAHHH!!!”  Hinata screamed as she fell out of a tree and hit the ground.

“You doofuses!  You killed her!  Time out everybody!” Ayame yelled as she ran to Hinata.

“Get down!”  Sneered Asuma as he tripped Ayame and she fell to the ground face first.

“OW!  Asuma!  Wh..What’s wrong with you…?!  It’s Hinata!”

“It’s a clone, Ayame…!”  Asuma said as he threw a Kunai at the fallen Hinata, which bounced off the clone’s body.

“C’mon, let’s move!”  Asuma yelled.

*****

“Squad 3 is here, Sir…”  

“About time they showed up…”  Said the Rain Ninja.

“Sir?  I’m Foran…  Captian of Squad 3…”

“I’m Major Thursday…  Squad 5 was here yesterday!  What kept you?”  Thursday growled.

“Well, we were celebrating, Sir…!”  Foran grinned and laughed with the rest of his Squad.

“Celebrating what…?”  Thursday scoffed.

“I don’t know, Sir…  Groundhog Day or some damn thing…!  Right, boys?”  Foran chuckled.

Thursday pulled a Kunai, grabbed Foran by the hair and slit his throat.

“Holy!”  “What the…?!” 

Thursday held the blood stained Kunai and glared at the remainder of Squad 3.

“Just so we understand each other…  We have a mission and I won’t tolerate slacking off…!  Who’s the senior ranking Shinobi here?”

“I..I am, Sir!”

“Got a name, boy?”

“Conrad, Sir!”

“Rank?”

“Chuunin for one year, Sir!”

“Fine…”  Thursday said.  “You are now in charge of Squad 3!  From here on, you take orders only from me or Novi here.”

“Yes, Sir!  …And Ma’am!” 


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 19, 2008)

OOoo.. Another battle?? Maybe...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 19, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOoo.. Another battle?? Maybe...




*
Sub-Plot...


Bear with me, the A/C is out, it's North Texas and it's 100+ degrees outside...!

My brain is melting and leaking out of my ears...!
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 19, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> Sub-Plot...
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo.. That sucks..
I know how hot it can get there.

Ahaha.. Take your time.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 20, 2008)

*Chapter 322 - Two Teams?  One Good, One Evil.*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 322 - Two Teams…  One Good, One Evil. *


“We’re lame, guys…”  Asuma panted.

“Every one of us got picked off…” 

“Yeah, but look at who we were going up against…”  Borger replied.

“That’s gonna be real comfort to the village…!  Shinobi you can count on if the bad guys aren’t too tough…!”  Takahiro said.

Everyone looked at Takahiro for a silent moment.

“What…?”  Takahiro asked.

“You have a point…”  Ayame said.  “Maybe we need more practice together…  Why don’t we meet tomorrow and try this again?”

“I think we’d better…”  Asuma said.

*****

“Our mission is to go here… This village on the northern border with the Fire and Waterfall Countries…  The village leader lives here… Has a wife and two kids…”  Thursday explained.

“Our orders are to wear these Earth Country forehead protectors, sneak into the village and kill him…   And do so in front of his wife and at least one of his kids…”

“Then we run through the village on our way out and raise scatter hell… Killing as many as possible, torch homes and businesses…”

“Yes, Sir!”  The two Squad replied.

“Sir?  What is the purpose of this… Raid…?”  Conrad asked.

“Because Kagari told us and we’re telling you!”  Novi Replied.

“Yes, Ma’am…”  Conrad said.

“Why the Earth Country Forehead Protectors… Sir?”  Shaw of Squad 5 asked.

“I don’t know all the details, but it’s to raise conflict with the Leaf Village and the Hokage…”  Thursday replied.

“You may be telling them too much, Major Thursday…”  Novi said.

“Just do your jobs…”  Thursday told the two Squads.

“Now, let’s turn in…  Shaw… Take the first watch."

“Yes, Sir…”

Everyone began to bed down and Shaw walked up to Novi.

“So, tell me, miss-shades-at-night…  Do you really have so much clout that you can boss a Major like Thursday around…?”

Novi spun around and struck Shaw square in his chest.  He fell flat on his back and she landed on top of him, one hand over his mouth and the other holding a Kunai to his cheek.

“Fast!”  He thought.

“We’re already one man short…”  She said as she dug the tip of her Kunai into his cheek and flicked a small piece of skin out.  

“If you want to live, don’t ever cop a feel with me again, or I’ll kill you!”  She sneered into his face and slid her shades back on her nose.

“Yes, Ma’am…!”  Shaw gulped.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooo.. badass chick, I like her..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 20, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ooo.. badass chick, I like her..




*Yeah...  So do I... *


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 20, 2008)

*Chapter 323 - Takahiro?s Ninja Way*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 323 - Takahiro?s Ninja Way* 


?I?m going home and turn in??  Hinata Uzumaki said to the others.

?I?ll stay here for a bit, Baby Sis??  Obito replied.

Hinata glared at her twin brother.

?What was that about??  Ayame asked.

?What was what about??  Asked Obito.

?The way she looked at you just now?!?

?Oh, that!  I called her ?Baby Sis??  She hates it when I do that?!?  Obito replied.

?Then why do you do it???  Ayame asked.

?Hehe? Spoken like an only child?!?  Asuma sneered.

?Asuma?  Let me take the point on our actual mission?  I think we might live longer??  Takahiro said.

?Boy, you?re just chomping at the bit, aren?t you??!?  Asuma said.

?It?s unlike you?  Why the change??  He asked.

?That lecture I got from the Seventh a few months ago?  ?Become a Ninja the Village can depend on??  That?s why!?  Takahiro said.

?It?s all I?ve thought about the last 7 months?!  I?m tired of being thought of as an incompetent slacker!? 

Asuma looked at Obito and asked,  ?What do you think??  

?Hehe? You?ve never been trained by Rock Lee??  Obito replied.

?You also don?t know this guy like I do?  Let him take the point!?

?Besides, he can?t do any worse than Pampa or Borger?!?  Obito whispered to Asuma.

?Okay?  Takahiro, you take the point tomorrow night?!?  Asuma said.

?We?ll meet again tomorrow at the same time for another run.  Think about the mistakes and what we can do about them!?

?Think about what you did right, too? What little there was right??  Obito added.

?Will you be here tomorrow??  Borger asked Obito.

?If I don?t have a mission??  He replied.

?Alright? That?s it!?  Asuma said.

*****

Hinata stepped out of the shower, dried off and put on her robe.  Just then, she felt her Shadow Clones break their Jutsu.  She staggered backward and fell to the bathroom floor.

?Whoa!?  She yelped.

A few seconds later there was a knock at the door.

?Honey?  You okay?  I heard a noise??  Sakura asked her daughter.

?I?m fine, Mom?  Just a little soapy water on the floor?!  I?m cleaning it up??  Hinata replied.

?Okay!?  Sakura said.

?So that?s how you do that??  Hinata said to herself as she cleaned the floor with a towel.  ?Well, alright!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 21, 2008)

I konw hot man LAS VEGAS.. Is Hinata up to something.So what's up with  The Clones.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chapter 324 -  Reliable Sources??*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 324 -  Reliable Sources?? *


?Hokage-Sama?!  Is it true that the Sixth took a team illegally across the Earth and Waterfall Country?s borders??!?  The reporter asked.

?That?s not the way it was at all??  Naruto replied as he made his way up the spiral staircase to his office.  

?We were in pursuit of a band of kidnappers who had grabbed an 8-year old girl and were holding her for ransom?  And I might add, had killed members of her family to take her!?

?Now you reporter guys know better than this, and I wish you?d all get your facts straight!?  

?We were well within our rights as far as our treaty with the Earth and the Waterfall?!?

?And the troops we have conducting raids in the Earth country???  The reporter asked.

Naruto stopped and glared at the reporter.

?What troops??!  We don?t have any troops in the Earth country?!?

?You deny, Sir, that we have any troops conducting raids in the Earth country??

?Yes, I deny it?!  Where are you getting your information??!?  Naruto asked.

?Reliable sources!  Hokage, Sir??  The reporter replied.

?Reliable sources??  Naruto mumbled and shook his head.

?You guys all have your bases covered don?t you???  Naruto asked.

?I can stand here all day and deny we have anyone in the Earth country and you?ll just write it up in a way that makes me sound like I?m lying?!?

?Well, aren?t you, Hokage-Sama???  The reporter asked.

?No!?  Naruto snapped.

?What proof can you offer us, Hokage-Sama???

?That?ll be all for today, guys!  All for today??  Shikamaru said as he grabbed Naruto?s are and pulled him inside.

?You mix it up too much with those guys??  Shikamaru said.

?They?ve got an agenda of their own??  Naruto said.  ?I wonder what it is??

*****

?So when do we attack this village, Major??  Shaw asked.

?Tomorrow night?  Tomorrow morning, we send a couple of people in to scout everything out while the rest of us lay low??  Major Thursday said.

?And no slip-ups?!?  Novi said.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoo!! Tomorrow night!!


----------



## blackfire94 (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah tomorrow night


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 21, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> yeah tomorrow night




*
Uh... That wasn't subliminal...
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chapter 325 - Mission Prep*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 325 - Mission Prep*


?Well, Obito?  You?ve beat me again??  Hinata Uzumaki said to her twin brother.

?More beef???  She asked.

Obito looked at his sister for a moment.

?What are you up to???  He asked.

?What do you mean???  Hinata asked.

?You?re taking this defeat too easy?  You?re up to something??

?I? Don?t know what you talking about??  She giggled.

?You?re a lousy liar?!?  Obito smirked.

?Well, I just have some things on my mind, I guess?  I do have a life besides Ninja training you know??  Hinata said.

?Ahh?  Asuma leaves on his mission tomorrow?!  First time out as a team leader??  Obito said.

Hinata sighed.

?You think he?ll be alright???  She asked.

?He?ll be fine, Sis?  Don?t worry about him?  Even though I know you will?!?  Obito replied.

?You worry about Hitomi???  She asked.

?All the time??  He replied.

*****

?So how?d Team Asuma do last night???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, Son?  How?d it go???  Temari asked.

?Hehe?  They creamed us?!?  Asuma snapped.

?Did you at least learn anything from your mistakes???  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah?  After giving it a lot of thought?  I shouldn?t underestimate Takahiro?!?  Asuma said.

?Really??!?  Temari asked.

?Yeah, Mom?  He?s good!  A LOT better than I expected?!?

?Good ol? Fuzzy Brows?!?  Said Naruto with a satisfied look.

?Fuzzy Brows???  Asuma asked.

?Rock Lee?s nickname??  Shikamaru said.

?Takahiro got to a point where he was serious about becoming a better Shinobi, and Fuzzy Brows took care of him!?  Naruto said.

?Lee-Sama?s that good, is he???  Asuma asked.

?TaiJutsu expert?!?  Naruto replied.

?Wow?  Any chance I could get some training from him???  Asuma asked.

Naruto, Shikamaru and Temari were silent for a moment, then started to crack up and laugh.

?Ooo? Kay?!  What?s the gag???  Asuma asked.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Hehe.. I love it!! Next chappy??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

*
Probably tomorrow...  The A/C is still messed up...

Needs a new compressor, the man sez...

Wish I was an A/C guy... $$$$$


Live fat and happy in the summer and starve to death in the winter...!

Whoo-Hoo!

*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

That sucks big time..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, really does... I dunno what I would do without my A/C. Hope things look up soon. Also, nice chapters. Taka's gotten alot better we see, and Asuma's mission as team leader starts soon. Hope he's as good as his father. Hinata looks to be taking her brother's advice and putting her clones to good use.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, really does... I dunno what I would do without my A/C. Hope things look up soon. Also, nice chapters. Taka's gotten alot better we see, and Asuma's mission as team leader starts soon. Hope he's as good as his father. Hinata looks to be taking her brother's advice and putting her clones to good use.




*
Yeah, the A/C is waitin' fer parts...!  The demand is higher that the supply...!


Anyway, Yes...  Takahiro, Asuma and everyone is better from training and practice, BUT---  They are all still green and inexperienced...!

What's gonna happen...  What's gonna happen...?????

Heh, heh, heh... ~ FLJ
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chapter 326 - Hinata?s Anxiety*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 326 - Hinata?s Anxiety *


?Hey, man?  How?d it go??  Takahiro asked.

?Went alright?  How?s your Dad??  Asuma replied.

?He?s holding his own??

?You gonna be able to keep your mind on the mission???  Asuma asked.

?I?ll hold up my end?  Dad wants this as much as I do?!?  Takahiro replied.

?Okay??  Asuma said.

?Listen? I got a early dinner date with Hinata?  Tell the team we?ll meet in 2 hours at the practice field?  And tell ?em I have an idea?!?

?Last night in the village?  Alright, I?ll let ?em know??  Takahiro replied.

*****

?Hey!?  Said Hinata.

?Hey!?  Said Asuma as he stole a kiss.

?Been waiting long???  He asked as he held the door open to the restaurant.

?No, not long at all??  She said as she slipped her hand into his.

?Table for two???  The waiter asked.

Asuma nodded.

The waiter escorted them to a cozy booth in the corner and they sat down. 

?This is nice and you didn?t even have to grease his palm!?  She chuckled as she wrapped her arms around his and scooted up against him.

?Wow?!  You?re affectionate this afternoon?!?  Asuma said.

?Well, yeah?!  You?ll be gone for a week?!?  Hinata said as she snuck in a kiss.

?You?re worried, too??  He replied.

They looked each other in the eyes for a moment.

?Anything wrong with that???  She asked, her voice breaking slightly.

?No?  It?s kinda nice having you worry about me??  He said putting an arm around her and pulling her closer.

?You make me cry and I?ll belt you?!?  She said.

?That guy in the Earth Country threw a scare into you??

?Yeah, but you can always run into someone like him at any time?  I won?t be there to help you??  Hinata said.

?Hinata?  I love you, but let me stand on my own?  Okay???  Asuma said.

?Besides, if I remember right it was me and Hitomi who took that guy out, and not you??

?You won?t have her there either? Or Kakashi with 40 plus years of experience, or Konohamaru??  Hinata said wiping a tear from her cheek.

?I gotta learn sometime?  Besides, I got an ace or two up my sleeve??  Asuma winked as he pulled a scroll out of his weapons pouch and showed it to Hinata.

?Obito??  She whispered.

?Feel better now??  He grinned as he kissed her cheek.

?Yeah??  She said as she wrapped both arms around him and squeezed.


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. Aww.. Cute moment..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. Aww.. Cute moment..



*
Everyone has moments when they are consumed with worry...  

Even the mightiest...


I think it's neat to show how these guys also look out for each other...
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

True true.. & It is pretty neat..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chapter 327 - Obito's Scroll*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 327 - Obito's Scroll *


?Alright guys??  Asuma said,  ?The first thing I want to do here is apologize for busting everybody?s chops last night?  I guess I?m a little nervous about my first leadership position??

?Believe it or not, we DID do some things right?  I wish we had more training time together, but we?re going to have to work with what we?ve got??

?Yeah, no prob??  Borger said.

?I?m good??  Ayame said.

?Okay?  Hinata, you and Obito go on to your base and guard your flag??

?Alright, we?re off??  Hinata said.

?I?ll bet they?re gonna be tougher tonight??  Obito said as he and his sister walked into the woods.

?Yeah?  I bet they will??  She replied, then ran up to him, threw her arms around her brother?s neck and kissed his cheek.

?What was THAT for??!?  Obito asked startled.

?That scroll you gave Asuma?  For a twin brother, you?re alright??

?Just a standard issue scroll for me and my mules??  Obito grinned.

?No it wasn?t?!  That one was different??  She said.

?He wasn?t supposed to show you that??

?Then why???  She asked.

?Well, I knew you were worried about him?  Besides, I didn?t know this at the time, but he was watching out for Hitomi for me at the Chuunin Finals in her fight with that guy from the Rain??

?That guy that I killed??!  That tried to kill H??!?  Hinata asked.

?Yeah? Hitomi had made me promise I wouldn?t interfere and Asuma was ready to kill him in a heartbeat if he went in for the kill?  He?s a good man, Sis??

Hinata smiled at her brother.

?So where?s the Kunai for the summoning scroll???  She asked.

?Strapped to my leg right here under my pants leg??  Obito said as he pointed to his right calf.

Hinata giggled and hugged her brother and slapped his stomach with her hand.

?I think this is the sweetest thing you?ve ever done for me?!?  She smiled.

*****

?Okay guys?!  They should be ready?  Let?s do this!?  Asuma said.

Pampa quickly weaved a series of hand signs and they darted off into the woods.


*To be continued? *


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww.. Hinata and Obito time..
Great job.. (again)..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not ashamed to say I'm a sucker for heartfelt moments like these. Nice 2 chapters, dude.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 23, 2008)

*Chapter 328 - Team Asuma?s Second Chance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 328 - Team Asuma?s Second Chance *


Team Asuma made their way through the woods towards Hinata and Obito?s flag.

?I can?t believe we?ve gone this far tonight without a fight??  Ayame whispered to Borger.

?Yeah? Obito?s playing with us??  He replied.  ?I wonder if Asuma?s plan is gonna work??

?Shush?!  Let?s give it a chance??  She said.

Takahiro signaled to stop and motioned to his right.

Just then, an Obito clone jumped out of the bushes and confronted Takahiro.

?Hey, buddy!  I?m a clone so go ahead and do your worst!?  The clone said.

?Hehe?  I intend to?!  Buddy!?  Takahiro scoffed.

Two hands reached up out of the ground and grabbed the clone by the ankles and pulled him under the ground.

?Forward!?  Takahiro said with a loud whisper.

?Very good!?  The original Obito thought as he watched from the shadows.

?All five are above ground, one of ?em must be a clone and the real one under the gound?  Asuma, most likely since he knows how to do Earth Style??  He reasoned to himself.

One of Hinata?s clones made her way toward the commotion and was about to leap into team and fight.

?EYES!?  Yelled Borger as he zapped the Hinata clone while it was in the air with a burst of lightning.

The smoking clone fell to the ground with a thud.

Another Hinata clone jumped out as Takahiro threw a smoke bomb and engaged her with TiaJutsu.

?Let?s go!?  Yelled Asuma.

Another Obito clone appeared and Asuma summoned his fan and hit the clone with a blast of air.

?I have him?!  Go!?  Asuma yelled.

?Still one under the ground??  Obito thought to himself as he hurried toward the flag.

?There it is!?  Yelled Pampa.

?And there?s Obito!?  Yelled Ayame.

Obito leapt into the air and prepared to hit the ground with his fist.

?This?ll take all I?ve got?!?  Pampa said to the team as he weaved his hand signs.

Just as Obito was about to pound the ground with a massive blow, Pampa hit him with a flume of water, knocking Obito backward and off his feet.

Hinata took a defense posture and readied herself for the fight.

?Have to remember to pull my kicks and punches??  She thought.

Just then, she saw a pair of hands come up out of the ground, reaching for her ankles.

She spun quickly and grabbed one of the hands and pulled Asuma out of the ground.

?HA! Got you?!?  She grinned.

She threw him to the ground and landed on top of him with a giggle and stole a kiss.

?Hey?  Some enemy you are!?  Asuma smiled.

As she kissed him again, another pair of hands reached out of the ground and grabbed the flag.

?I got it!?  Yelled Pampa as he climbed out of the ground holding the flag proudly.

?Ahhh?  There were two of ?em under the ground??  Obito groaned as he walked back soaked with water.

?So which of you are the clones???  He asked wringing his shirt out.

The Pampa that had hit Obito with the water disappeared.

?So are you the real one or a clone???  Asked Hinata who was still laying on top of Asuma.

He wrapped his arms around Hinata and gave her a deep, passionate kiss on her lips that took her breath away.

?Wooww!?  She cooed.

Asuma looked Hinata in the eyes, grinned and then disappeared, causing her to fall to the ground with a gasp and a giggle.

Everyone began to laugh as Pampa, Borger and Ayame began to clap their hands.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahaha.. Nice one Obito..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 23, 2008)

*Chapter 329 - Hinata?s Hunch - Asuma?s Promise*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 329  -  Hinata’s Hunch - Asuma’s Promise*


“So you guys made two Shadow Clones and sent them underground…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  Pampa just learned how about a month ago…”  Asuma said as he walked over and helped Hinata to her feet.

“I’m surprised I was able to take out your clone by pulling him underground…”  He added.

Obito grinned, then put his middle finger and thumb into his mouth and whistled.

“Is he still down there…?”  Hinata asked as they all felt the ground shift.

“Yeah…”  Obito laughed.

Everyone felt the ground shift and move as the clone dug himself out.  Soon they watched the ground split and a huge clod of dirt lift out of the ground.

“Whew!”  Said the Obito Clone, “Glad that’s over with!”

Everyone laughed.

“Wow… You really are that strong…?!”  Ayame said.

“Yeah…  And I wish you’d take one of his clones with you…”  Hinata said.

“Nah…  We’ll be fine…”  Asuma said as he snuck in a kiss.

Hinata looked at Asuma with concern.

“Stop that…”  He mouthed.

“I can’t help it…”  She mouthed back.

“So we meet at the Hokage’s Office at what time…?  6 am…?”  Borger asked.

“Nope!”  Said Asuma.  “I already have our orders from Naruto-Sensei…  We’ll meet…?”

“Practice Field 1 at 7 am…”  Obito said.  “I’ll summon three mules and we’ll take you right to the designated ‘LZ’ and drop you off…”

“Whoa…  THAT saves time…”  Pampa said.

“What’s our assignment…?”  Ayame asked.

“You’ll find out when we leave…”  Asuma said.  “Everyone go on home, get a good night’s sleep and be here with bells on at 7 am!”

“Okay!”  “Alright…”  “Nite!”  They all said.

Hinata walked off with them as Asuma started to say something to her and then balked with a puzzled look.

“Ow!”  He said as Obito frogged his arm and motioned him after her.

“Hey, Hinata…  What’s wrong…?”  He asked as he caught up to her.

“You jerk…  Can’t a girl cry in peace…?”  She asked, then reached out and grabbed him.

They embraced and he kissed her forehead.

“I’ll be alright…You need to go home and get some sleep…”  She said.

“I got time.”  Asuma replied as he squeezed her tight.

Obito grinned, picked up his wet vest and walked to the gate.

“I love y…”  They both said at the same time and laughed.

“I love you…”  Hinata said.

“Love you, too…”  Asuma replied.

“Promise me…?  Promise me you’ll use that scroll Obito gave you if you get in a bind?”  Hinata asked.

“I promise…!”  He said looking her in the face.  “Cross my heart…  Now, stop worrying…  It’s not like you…”

“I’m sorry…  I just have a weird feeling and think I need to be there…”  Hinata said as she squeezed him and put her face into his shoulder.

Asuma held her for a moment and stroked her hair.

“Well, I’m gonna respect your hunch…”  He said.  “If I get into a tight spot, I’ll summon Obito…  Alright…?”

“Okay…”  She sighed.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww.. Lovebirds..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aww.. Lovebirds..




*
Many thanks!

It has been tough to write...  I don't like the idea of Hinata Uzumaki being a weepy, crybaby...  It's sorta out of character for her.

She was a nervous wreck when she thought Obito had been killed by the Red Tag...  And she IS her Mother's daughter...!

But at the same time, she's got a "weird feeling" and she's afraid for her boyfriend...!

I'm inclined to give her a pass though...  
*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> Many thanks!
> 
> It has been tough to write...  I don't like the idea of Hinata Uzumaki being a weepy, crybaby...  It's sorta out of character for her.
> ...



True true.. Sakura does worry a lot about Naruto..
& They DO love each other, so of course they worry..

You wrote it well though..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, I think it fits. She just doesn't want to lose someone close to her. Even the strongest of characters can get worry-stricken.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Meh, I think it fits. She just doesn't want to lose someone close to her. Even the strongest of characters can get worry-stricken.



*
That's the way I see it...


Things may be a little off for the next couple of weeks, but check back...

My sister and nieces are in town and the nieces ARE expensive dates!  $$$$$

I'll post what I can, when I can...  

At least the youngest one is into Naruto, so there's another convert to our way of life...!  (Heh, heh, heh)

(And she's reading it in order, Chapter by Chapter...!  Up to Chapt. 66 so far!)

~ FLJ

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

*Chapter 330  -  Team Asuma Departs*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 330  -  Team Asuma Departs*


?Alright?  Our mission is to go to the villages on our Northern borders and patrol them?  Big PR campaign??  Asuma explained.

?At least we get to mingle with people and Naruto-Sensei says we should eat well on this mission.?

?But everyone stay alert?  I don?t have to tell you how a C-Rank mission can become an A-Rank??  He added.

?The mules are ready??  Obito said.

?Any questions???  Asuma asked.

?Let?s do it??  Pampa said.

?Okay?  Asuma, you take Jake??  Obito said.  ?Two of you take Quincannon there, and the other two take Chester??

?You?re not coming???  Borger asked.

?They know the way??  Obito grinned.

?Hey??  Hinata said.  ?I came to see you off??

Asuma grinned, stepped over to Hinata where they embraced and kissed.

?Allow me??  Takahiro said as he attempted to help Ayame onto Quincannon?s back.

?I can manage, Takahiro??  She said as she glared at him.

?Dude?  Be careful?  She bites!?  Borger said to Takahiro as he climbed onto Chester?s back.

?I?ll ride with you, Ayame?  If that?s alright??  Pampa said.

?Sure!  Climb on?!?  She smiled.

Takahiro grinned and walked over to Borger and Chester.

?I love you?  Be careful??  Hinata said to Asuma.

?We?ll be back in a week to ten days??  Asuma replied as he climbed onto Jake?s back.

?Love you, too??  He said as he leaned down for a last kiss.

?That?s sweet, Cousins??  Jake said.

?Whoa?!  They can talk??!?  Ayame asked.

?Tha?s right?  And no patty-fingers!  The proprieties at all times, if ya please!?  Quincannon said.

?No ?patty fingers????  Pampa asked.

?He means fer yew to keep yer hands to yerself?!?  Replied Chester.

Takahiro was about to climb up on Chester when Hinata tapped him on the shoulder.

?Hinata???

?Just wanted to say good luck?  And? Hitomi says you need a woman to say goodbye to??  She said and she gave him a quick hug.

?Hehe?  Don?t you worry??  Takahiro whispered.  

?I got your boyfriend?s back?  My old teammate right there would never forgive me if I let anything happen to him?!?

?Yeah?  Be careful, yourself??  She smiled.

Takahiro climbed on behind Borger and the three mules focused their Chakra.

?See you in a few, Cousin??  Jake said to Obito.

?Take your time??  Obito replied.

FOOM!


*To be continued...*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooo.. Action is coming!! pek


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 24, 2008)

"Tha's right... and no patty-fingers! the proprieties at all times, if ya please! Quincannon said. John Ford's THE QUIET MAN. I love it. The Mules are so cool man.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> "Tha's right... and no patty-fingers! the proprieties at all times, if ya please! Quincannon said. John Ford's THE QUIET MAN. I love it. The Mules are so cool man.




*
Quincannon is based on actor Victor McLaglen... (The Quiet Man, Fort Apache)

He was the guy John Wayne had the big fight with, but another actor had those lines.

Victor McLaglen was great in Fort Apache!  (He would spit in his hands when he was about to go into action!)

That's the movie where Henry Fonda calls John Wayne a coward...  NOT a smart thing to do...
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

*Chapter 331 - 3 Miles Out*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 331 - 3 Miles Out*


“So how far are we from the village…?”  Asked Pampa.

“We’re about 3 miles out.  The mules are somewhat of a guarded secret…”  Asuma replied.

“Somewhat guarded secret…?”  Ayame asked with a puzzled look.

“We’ll pretty much everyone knows about them…  But why advertise we’re using them…?”  Asuma explained.

“Yeah… Makes sense…”  Borger replied.

Takahiro walked up alongside Ayame.

“So, how long have you guys been a team?”  He asked.

“We were put together the same time Team 7 was…  As you well know…”  Ayame replied coldly.

“We were…?”  He asked.

“Yes…”  She sneered.

“Whoa…  Is it just me or is there a chill in the air?”  Takahiro asked.

“Let’s get something straight, Takahiro…  I don’t like you!”  She snapped.

“You’re an annoying jerk who has to flirt with every girl you meet…!”  

She quickly spun and walked off before Takahiro could reply, leaving him with his mouth open and his index finger pointing into the air.

“Smooth, Buddy…  Smooth!”  Borger snickered as he walked past Takahiro.

“Whatever you do, don’t get hurt…”  Pampa grinned.  “She’s the only Med-Nin we have!”

“I don’t plan on getting hurt…”  Takahiro grinned.  “But if she’s that unfriendly, then I might just prefer to bleed…!”

Ayame stormed ahead and Asuma fell back.

“Ayame…  You don’t have to like him, but if there’s a reason you can’t work with him, I want to know…  Now…”  He said to her quietly.

Ayame was silent for a moment.

“I understand, Asuma…  There won’t be a problem…  As long as he behaves himself…”  She said.

“I hear you…  I’ll have a talk with him later…”  Asuma replied.

“He’s a harmless, so put up with him as best you can until we get back, all right?”

“All right…”  She sighed.

*****

“April…  You and Owen take off your forehead protectors and go into the village and scope things out.”  Major Thursday instructed.  

“Take your time, be friendly…  If anyone asks you, you’re just passing through on vacation and stopped for lunch and to see the sights…”

“Yes, Sir!”  The two Ninja’s replied.

“We’ll make our way around to the other side of the village, here.”  He showed them on the map.

“Make sure the village leader is there and get back to us by 7 pm if possible…”  

“We have a window of three days, but I want to do this tonight!”

“Yes, Sir…!”  They replied.

“Go!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 24, 2008)

OOo.. Action coming..
I can feel it... "Go!"


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> OOo.. Action coming..
> I can feel it... "Go!"



*
It'll be later tonight...  Going out with the nieces to see Batman!

Yeah...  There will be some 'action'...  If you want to call it that...

Takahiro would like us to think it's ACTION...!  

Bambi and Bunny...  Heh, heh, heh...

*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 24, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> It'll be later tonight...  Going out with the nieces to see Batman!
> 
> Yeah...  There will be some 'action'...  If you want to call it that...
> ...


Batman was a great movie!! You'll like it.

OOoooo.. Can't wait! pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 25, 2008)

*Chapter 332 - Team Asuma Arrives*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 332 - Team Asuma Arrives*


People stopped and pointed as Team Asuma walked into the village.

?Leaf Ninja?s??  One man mumbled.

Asuma, Ayame and Pampa felt uneasy, and then Takahiro smiled and waved to a couple of people.

?Hi, how?s it going???  He said.

?Maybe you?ve got the right idea, man??  Borger said as he waved to a couple of other people who were staring at them.

?A Shinobi team from the Leaf Village???  April said to Owen.

?Yeah?  Wonder if they?re on to us???  He whispered.

?We can find out?  Instead of posing as husband and wife, we?re brother and sister??  She whispered back as she pulled the ring off her hand. 

?Wave and be friendly?  Remember, this is a PR mission.?  Asuma said to his team.

?Right??  Said Pampa.

Takahiro was already into the role by going up to people and shaking hands with them like a politician.

?Don?t mind my friend, folks!  He?s just running for dog catcher!?  Borger joked.

Several people laughed as Takahiro continued to grin and greet people.

April nudged Owen and walked out into the open.

Takahiro saw the cute, shapely brunette and waved.

April smiled and waved back cautiously with her fingers.

?I can find out from him, I?ll bet??  She whispered to Owen.

He nodded his head.

?Give me time with him, but act like an over-protective brother??

?Right??  Owen replied.

?Morning??  Said an older man who walked out to great Asuma?s team.  ?I?m Elwood, the leader of this village??

?I?m Asuma Nara?  We?re out on a training and PR assignment for the Hokage?  We?re to patrol the border for a week or so and like to spend the afternoon here and maybe stay for the night.?  He explained.

?Yes?  Yes!  Of course!?  He replied as he grabbed Asuma hand and shook it.

?You?ll have to excuse us?  We?ve heard a lot of the rumors there?s been trouble in the border towns across the border in the Earth and Waterfall Countries??  Elwood explained.

?What kind of trouble???  Asuma asked.

?Well, uh??  Elwood started to say then noticed the crowd?s nervousness.

?Let me fill you in later?  Follow me and work with me here??

?Yes, sir?!?  Asuma replied.

?Ladies and gentlemen?!?  Elwood said loudly as he stepped up on a stone block he used for announcements to the village.

These are Shinobi from the Leaf here to patrol our border?  Asuma? Nava???

?Uh? Nara??  Asuma said.

?Asuma Nara in command?  They?ll be staying with us tonight?  Please show him and his team every courtesy?!?

The crowd appeared to breathe a sigh of relief and applauded.  Several of the villagers walked up and greeted Asuma?s team.

Takahiro took the opportunity to play up to several of the young women.

?Hi!  How are you??  April asked Takahiro as she walked up and shook his hand.

?I?m fine?!  Name?s Takahiro Togo?!  What?s yours??  He asked with his best grin.

?I?m April?  My brother and I are passing through?  I saw you as you walked into the village and had to say ?hi??!?  She said as she flirted with her eyes.

?Yeah?!  I noticed you, too?!?  He smiled and took the opportunity to kiss her hand.

April bit her lower lip and blushed slightly.

?Dude!  Sweet!?  Borger thought to himself with a sly grin.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 25, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Batman was a great movie!! You'll like it.
> 
> OOoooo.. Can't wait! pek



*
It was good!  The soundtrack overpowered the dialogue, though...

(I hate it when they do that...!  I'll catch it again on DVD so I can hear what they were saying...)

"Make the pencil disappear!"


At least the movie makers are learning that we want more complex plots, good actors and a good script for our "super-hero movies"

I dunno...  Would a live action Naruto movie fly...?!  Some things are best left animated...


Anyway, I'll try and get a couple more Chapters out tonight, so check back!

*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> It was good!  The soundtrack overpowered the dialogue, though...
> 
> (I hate it when they do that...!  I'll catch it again on DVD so I can hear what they were saying...)
> ...



"Make the pencil disappear!"- I loved that part..

I say *no* on the live action Naruto.. 

Alright.. Can't wait.. pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 25, 2008)

*Chapter 333 - Lunch With The Enemy - Takahiro?s Treat!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 333 - Lunch With The Enemy - Takahiro?s Treat!*


?Asuma?  Alright if I take a girl to lunch???  Takahiro asked.

Asuma looked at April who smiled and batted her eyes.

?Okay with me??  He whispered out of the corner of his mouth.  ?Knock yourself out, killer!?

Ayame glared at them.

?Asuma??  Elwood said.  ?Would you and the rest of your team care to have lunch with my advisors and myself??  We?d like to discuss some things??

?Sure?  I have some things to discuss with you as well.?  He replied.

?So how long have you been a Leaf Shinobi???  April asked.

?Almost two years, now?  Our ?Rookie Years? are more like 18 months or so??  He replied as he scoped April out when she wasn?t looking.

?A Shinobi?  That?s something I could never do?!?  She said as she turned to face him, and almost caught him checking her out.

?Nice figure!?  Takahiro thought to himself.

?Oh, I don?t know?  Most of us are surprised by what we can do?!  You?re certainly fit enough to be one?!  You have great muscle tone?!?  He grinned.

?Oh, come on?!  Me become a Shinobi??!?  April gushed.

?Well, actually?  You would be a Kunoichi?!  That?s a female Ninja?!?  Takahiro said with a flirting tone in his voice.

?You certainly seem to work out?  Probably know all kinds of Ninja tricks?!?  April said.

?Tricks???  Takahiro asked.

?Yeah, you know?  Like spit fire out of your mouth?  Or walk on water?  Those kind of things??

Takahiro leaned toward her and whispered,  ?Well, I could tell you, but then I?d have to kill you??

?Hmmm?  But what a way to go?!?  She cooed as she grabbed his arm and hip-bumped him.

They both laughed, talked some more, then went into a restaurant, sat down in a booth and ordered.

?Your hands and arms are sure bandaged up?  You must have been injured in a big battle?!?  April said.

?Nah?!  This is from all that TaiJutsu training the last few months??  Takahiro replied.

?Tie?Jutsu???

?TaiJutsu?  Basically hand-to-hand combat??  He explained.

?I?ll bet you?re good at it?!?  She said with a wink.

?Oh, there?s lot of guys who could give me a run for the money??  Takahiro replied.  

?Especially my Sensei?!  And he walks around with a cane most of the time, too!?

?So what about you??  You?re traveling with your brother???  He asked.

?Oh, yeah?  He?s a drag, too?!  We?ll probably keep going until we reach the next village?!?  She said.

?Ahh?  And I was gonna ask you out tonight?!?  Takahiro said.

?You sure you can?t stay for tonight???  He asked.

?Takahiro?  I?d love to, but my brother starts a new job in the morning and we have to be there??

?Oh??  He replied with disappointment.

?I?m really sorry??  She said gently putting her hand on his.

?But, I?ll write down my name and the place we?ll be staying?  Maybe you guys will come there?!?  She said pulling out a pencil and a slip of paper.

?Yeah, but I think we?re going in the opposite direction tomorrow morning??  Takahiro replied.

?I?m sorry?!?  She winced.

April then bit down on her lower lip, got up and moved over to Takahiro?s side of the booth.  She then sat down next to him, looked him in the eyes and gave him a quick kiss.

?AHEM!?

?Oh?!  Oh, I?m sorry?!?  She said with a start to the waiter holding their orders.  

?I thought that you were my brother?!?  She giggled.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooo.. I love "this" kid of action!! pek


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah, so you saw Batman? Well, I really hoped you enjoyed it. Best Superhero movie this summer. Heath certainly made an awesome Joker. The disappearing pencil trick was the best. 

Nice to see Taka getting some play, though he ends up dissapointed in the end. Is April new, or someone we haven't seen in a long time?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Ah, so you saw Batman? Well, I really hoped you enjoyed it. Best Superhero movie this summer. Heath certainly made an awesome Joker. The disappearing pencil trick was the best.
> 
> Nice to see Taka getting some play, though he ends up dissapointed in the end. Is April new, or someone we haven't seen in a long time?




*
Nah...  April is new and she's a spy playing Takahiro for a sucker...

She's part of Major Thursday's recon mission...

Takahiro is best described as...  A cross between James Bond and Max Klinger from MASH...!

( Everyone wrap your brain around that idea! )


I wanted to see Hancock, but I get the impression it's like an "Itchy & Scratchy" Cartoon on the Simpson's...  

It's a funny concept that get's old after 15 seconds...!

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 25, 2008)

*Chapter 334 - The Secret of Asuma?s Mission*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 334 - The Secret of Asuma?s Mission*


?So Asuma?  Is the Leaf wanting to establish an outpost here on the North border???  Elwood asked.

?That?s what the Seventh wanted me to discuss with you??  Asuma replied.

?I say no to that??  Said Advisor Baxter.

?Many fear that would only invite trouble rather than establish safety?  Myself included??

?Do you really think so, Baxter-Sama???  Elwood asked.

?Yes?  The Leaf Village has been attacked many, many more times than we ever have?  That?s *because* it?s a Shinobi village and not in spite of it being one??  Baxter replied.

?I?m sorry to say that, but I have to think of the safety of our people??

?I hear you, Baxter-Sama??  Asuma replied.  ?I?m not sold on the idea myself?  Neither is the Seventh?  He just wanted me to quietly consult with you and get your response.?

?I think the overnight visits are fine once in a blue moon, or when there?s trouble??  Baxter said.  ?But if we become a known base? Or even a Shinobi ?hang-out??  I really believe we?re inviting trouble??  

?Wait a minute?  What is this???  Ayame asked.

?Seems to me we?d be able to protect this village if we were here all the time?!?  She said.

?We might also bring every punk wanting a reputation straight here, Ayame?  The risk is too much to ask and the Seventh knows this??

?But??  Ayame started to reply.

?Ayame?  You?re out of line?  This is Asuma?s assignment, not ours??  Pampa said.

?Then what are we doing here???  She asked.

?Cover for this meeting?!?  Asuma replied.  ?No one outside these walls are to know of this conversation?!?

?That?s right?  Any hint of a Shinobi outpost here could spell disaster??  Baxter said.

?I thank you gentlemen for your time?  If you want, we are prepared sleep outside the village tonight??  Asuma said as he shook Elwood and Baxter?s hands.

?Don?t do that?  I have room for all of you at my place?  Even a room with a private bath for you Ayame??  Elwood replied.

?Are you okay with that, Baxter-Sama???  Asuma asked.

?Of course?!  There?s no hard feelings here?  It?s just that what you propose is dangerous?  Please, though?  Stay the night??  He replied.

?Alright?  We?ll still maintain a watch tonight.?  Asuma said.

?Who???  Pampa asked.

?You and Borger?!?  Asuma said.

?What about Takahiro???  Borger asked.

?He gets the watch tomorrow night!  Him and Ayame here?!  Unless of course that would interfere with your beauty rest???  Asuma said as he turned to Ayame.

Ayame glared at Asuma.

?Fine by me??  She said coldly.

Elwood and Baxter chuckled.

?Are you going to take a watch, too??  Oh fearless leader???  Ayame asked.

?Sure?  When you and Takahiro change shifts?  I gotta make sure you two don?t kill each other?!?  Asuma joked.

?She doesn't like Takahiro??  Asuma said to Elwood and Baxter.

?Ohh? I see?!  Baxter chuckled.

?It?s NOT like that!?  Ayame said.

?Guys?  Whenever you?re ready??  Elwood said as he snickered.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 26, 2008)

*Chapter 335 - April Sets the Hook*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 335 - April Sets the Hook*


?What do you think???  Pampa asked Ayame as they walked down the street checking out the shops and businesses.

?That I don?t like having my chain yanked?!?  She replied.

?We?re still Genin?  We?re not always told everything??  Pampa reasoned.

?I know? I still don?t like it??

?My soul, girl!  You?ve got an attitude!?  Pampa snapped.

Ayame glared at Pampa.

?Well, you do, and I wish you?d lighten up?  It?s bad for our teamwork??  He said. 

Ayame was silent for a couple of minutes.

?Yeah?  I guess I?m impatient with our progress?  We may be Chuunin level, but I doubt we?ve got what it takes to pass the Exam right now??  Ayame explained.

?Let?s go in here??  Pampa said.  ?I?ll buy you an ice cream??

?Oh??  Is this a date???  She asked with a sly smile.

?If you want to make it one?  Sure?!?  He replied.

Pampa paid for the ice cream and they sat down in the store.

?You know??  Pampa said.  ?You may not like Takahiro, but??

?I don?t have anything against him, except for the fact that he?s annoying and a skirt-chaser?!?  Ayame said.

?Will you stop interrupting and listen??!?  Pampa snapped.

?He said something the other day that?s kind of stuck with me?  That he wanted to become a Shinobi the village could depend on?  That?s not a bad goal??

?Hehe?!  I wonder where he got that line from???  She asked.

?I understand it was the Seventh who told him that??  Pampa said.

?Well?  He still has a way to go to prove anything to me??  Ayame said.

?You?re a hard person to convince, Ayame??  Pampa said.  

?You?re also a hard person to like?!?

?Ahh?!?  Ayame gasped as Pampa got up from his chair.  

?And just what do you mean by that?!?  She demanded to know.

?You?re annoying!?  He snapped, then turned and walked out.

*****

?Bye, Takahiro?!?  April cooed as she kissed him one last time.

Owen glared at Takahiro.

?Bye, April?  I?ll look you up when we pass back through?!?  Takahiro said.

?You?d better?!?  She replied.

?You sure were chummy?!?  Owen whispered after they had walked off.

?Yeah, but I got the info we need?!?  April replied.

?The village leader is in the village, but he has the five Leaf Shinobi spending the night with him??  She explained.

?This won?t be easy??


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooo.. Stealth mode.. Hehehe..


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 26, 2008)

Well written i hope to see more


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 26, 2008)

*Chapter 336 - Thursday?s Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 336 - Thursday’s Plan*


“Five Genin’s from the Leaf, huh…”  Major Thursday asked.

“Well, their leader’s a Chuunin, Sir…”  Owen said.

“A rookie Chuunin…  Same difference…”  Thursday replied.

“They’ll be gone tomorrow…”  April said.

“Maybe we should wait until tomorrow, Major.”  Novi said.

“What for…?  This is an opportunity…”  Thursday replied. 

“They’ll keep a guard and switch it about 2 in the morning…  We’ll attack at 0200 and raise scatter-hell first…”

“Major, I protest!”  Novi said.

“This isn’t your decision, missy…  You don’t like it, go tell it to the boss!”  Thursday snapped.

“Owen!  You take April plus two other guys and go to the village leader’s home and kill him…!” 

“But wait until we start our attack on the village itself…  That way we’ll lure these Leaf rookies into a fight away from there, giving you a free hand.”

“Yes, Sir…” 

“Be careful going in…  They may be smart enough to leave one behind to guard the dude…”

“The rest of us will attack here…  We’ll hit this point in force with tags and Kunai…  We kill as many as we can and blow up their homes and buildings.”

“Sir, shouldn’t we split up and attack in two places…?”  Asked Conrad.

“Normally we would, but we’re already split up…  If we hit hard and fast, we’ll kill more people and do more damage…!”  

“Remember, our mission tonight is to create a political crisis…  Not take the village over…  We also try and kill at least two of the Leaf Genin's…  But we need to leave one alive to report back…!”

Once the village leader’s dead, you guys set off a flare, then high-tail it outta there and get into these woods…  We’ll meet you here at this point at 0800…”

“Yes, Sir…”

“Shaw…  We’ll keep hitting them to cover their escape for at least 10 minutes…  At that point we start throwing tags to cover our escape and get into the woods.

“Yes, Sir.”  

*****

“Yo!  Ayame…  What are you doing out here…?”  Borger asked.

“Oh…  I had an argument with Pampa and just needed some time alone…”  She mumbled.

“You and Pampa…?  I thought you two were like this…!”  He said crossing his index and middle fingers as he sat down on the bench next to her.

“Not hardly…”  She replied.  “He said that I’m annoying and hard to like…”

“Well, that’s true…!”  Borger said with a grin.

“Hmph!”  Ayame snorted.

“Look, I know for a fact that he does like you…  But if you really want him for a friend, or even a lover…  Then you need to mellow out and change the way you treat people…”  Borger said.

“What do you mean…?”  She asked.

“I mean to stop treating people like crap!  Guys want girls who are strong and tough, yet sweet…!”  Borger replied.

“Not angry, old battleaxes ready to disembowel every guy she meets!  Ya dig?”

“Yeah, yeah… I dig…”  She replied.  “So what do I do…?”

“Well, you might try going up to him and say, ‘I’m sorry’…”  Borger suggested.

“Then, if you know how to cook, you can try baking the guy some cookies…  And bake some for me while you’re at it…!”  He said with a huge grin.

“Men!  You’re all alike!  Just a bunch of chowhounds!”  She sneered.

She and Borger looked at each other for a moment and they both began to smirk.

“All it takes is one girl with a great pair of legs in a short skirt and every one of you begin to drool…”  She said.

“Aw, my interests are a little higher up!”  He winked.

“Ahh!”  Ayame gasped as she realized he was looking at her chest and socked him in the arm.

Borger half-heartedly blocked her punch and they both started to laugh.


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 26, 2008)

Oooo... Action coming!!

Funny chapter though..
It's nice to see 'em joking around.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 27, 2008)

*Chapter 337 - Ayame?s Apology - Asuma?s Revelation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 337 - Ayame’s Apology - Asuma’s Revelation*


“Pampa…”

“Ayame…”

“I… I just wanted to say I’m sorry…  I guess I have some growing up to do…”  Ayame said.

“Well…  I’m sorry, too…  I was a little harsh…”  Pampa said.

“Look…  This goes beyond Takahiro’s antics…  And I’m still not sure I trust him, but…  I’ll give him a chance…”  Ayame said.

“The main thing is that I don’t want to lose your friendship…!  You’re important to me…  You and Borger both…”

“You’re not gonna lose my friendship…”  Pampa smiled.

“I may be mad at you from time to time…  But we’ll always be friends…”

“Thanks…  No hard feelings, then…?”  She asked.

“Of course not…”  He replied.

They started at each other for a moment then embraced.

“Uh… Excuse me, you two…”  Asuma said.

“Yeah, Asuma…?”  Pampa asked.

“It’s time for everyone to turn in…  Pampa, you take the first watch and Borger will take the second watch.”  Asuma explained.

“Okay…”  He replied. 

“We can talk about this some more tomorrow…”  Pampa said to Ayame.

“Yeah…  Okay…”  She said as she gave him a quick peck on the cheek.

Ayame went over to her room, then double backed to Asuma.

“What time will we be getting up tomorrow…?”  She asked.

“Oh, I figure 7 am…  We’ll hang around the village, then hit the trail and go West…”  He replied.

“Okay…  ‘Nite…!”  Ayame said.

“Yo!  Blood-brother!  That was some dish you had out on the town today…!”  Borger said to Takahiro.

“Yeah…  She was!”  Asuma added as he climbed into his bedroll.

“Yeah… Yeah…  I’m puzzled, though…  Why did she come on to ME…???”  Takahiro asked.

“Dude…!  What do you mean…?”  Borger asked.

“She was smart…!”  Takahiro replied.  “Very smart…!  Too smart…!  All the smart girls from our village growl and sneer at me!”

Asuma and Borger laughed.

“Don’t overanalyze it, man…!  It may just be she’s from another village and doesn’t know you…!”  Asuma said.

“Yeah, brother…!  She seemed like a nice girl…!”  Borger said.

“Plus, you’ve changed…  Somewhat…  And to girls who don’t know you…  Well, maybe you’re more appealing…”

“Yeah…?!”  Takahiro grinned at Asuma’s revelation.  

“Well then, would it be okay if we stop on the return trip and look her up…?  He asked.

“Sure, why not…!”


*To be continued…*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

Ooo.. They're catching on with the bad guys plan..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2008)

Something amusing about the way Taka came up with his suspicions.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 27, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ooo.. They're catching on with the bad guys plan..




*
Yes...  But will it be enough...?  And will it be in time...?
*




			
				Shirker; said:
			
		

> Something amusing about the way Taka came up with his suspicions.




*
There used to be something in the James Bond folklore where he would never trust a woman who kissed him with COLD LIPS...!  

The girl's lips had to be warm!


*


----------



## 4hokagefan (Jul 27, 2008)

*That Rocks!*

That story is great! Keep working on it! You could maybe make your own books based on that.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 27, 2008)

*Chapter 338 - Thursday Attacks!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 338 - Thursday Attacks!*


“They should be in position in a few more minutes…”  Thursday whispered.

“We’ll start by throwing Kunai’s with exploding tags through the windows of those buildings down there…  On the left and the right…”

“We’ll keep to this neighborhood, draw the Leaf rookies out and engage them.”

“Yes, Sir…!”  They whispered.

*****

“Psst!  Hey Borger…  It’s almost 2 am and you’re still in the sack!”  Pampa whispered.

“Owwphhh…  Sorry, Blood-Brother…  The bedroll’s too soft here…!”  Borger apologized as he sat up, yawned and pulled on his boots.

“There’s a half a pot of coffee in the kitchen if you need it…”  Pampa whispered.

“Yeah…”  He yawned.  “I’ll take it…”

*****

“Here we are…  We’ll wait until Thursday’s team strikes and the Leaf Shinobi run out, then we’ll go in and kill the leader…”  Owen said.

“There’s the master bedroom…  We’ll go in there on that upstairs patio…”

*****

“Okay… Go!”  Thursday said.

Six Ninja began throwing their Kunai’s into the windows of all the homes facing them.

Seconds later the quiet of the night was shattered with screams, exploding buildings and then screams of terror.

“What was that…?!”  Asked Takahiro as he bolted up from his bedroll.

Asuma got up and ran to the window and pushed it open.

In the distance, he could see more explosions and several fireballs light up the night sky.

“Everyone on your feet!  Get dressed and ready with full battle gear!”  Asuma yelled.

Ayame got up, pulled on her shorts, boots, weapon’s pouch and ran outside.

“Asuma!  What is it?”  Elwood asked.

“I’m not sure, Sir…!”  Asuma replied.  “Do you have natural gas of any kind serving the homes here…?”

“No!  Just wood and coal furnaces…!  We have a volunteer Fire Brigade with pump and hoses…!  Baxter is in charge of it, but I should be down there!”   Elwood said as he pulled on his pants and suspenders.

“Negative!  This may be an attack and they may be after you…!”  Asuma said.

“Listen Asuma…  I’m the village leader and it’s my responsibility to be out there!”  Elwood protested.

“Can you fight…?”  Asuma asked.

“I can manage…”  Elwood grinned.

“Ayame…  I want you and Pampa to take care of Leader Elwood’s family…”

“We have a ‘Safe Room’ here…”  Elwood said.

“Fine for Tornadoes and Hurricanes, but lousy for fires and enemy attacks!  You’ll be nothing but a bird in a cage if they find you…”  Asuma said.

“Home Invasion Survival 101…  Get outta the house!”  Pampa said.

“That’s right…!”  Asuma said.  “Treat it just like a house fire!”

“Alright Leader Elwood, Sir… You come with us, but stay close to me!”


*To be continued…*




> Joe's Notes:
> 
> The part about getting out of the house is based on Sanford Strong's book, "Strong on Defense"
> 
> ...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

Great chappy!!.. pek
Can't wait for the next one..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 27, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Great chappy!!.. pek
> Can't wait for the next one..




I'll have to finish the next Chapter later...

I have family over tonight!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> I'll have to finish the next Chapter later...
> 
> I have family over tonight!



Aww.. Alright..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 28, 2008)

*Chapter 339 - Skirmish in the Shadows*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 339 - Skirmish in the Shadows*


?There they go?  1?2?3?4?  They left one inside??  April said.

?One rookie, the village leader himself and his family??  Owen replied.

?The girl on their team?  We?ll kill her, too??  April asked.

?Probably have to?  Wait?!  They?re leaving??!?  Owen asked.

?Yeah? Out the other side?  What do we do now??  April asked.

?Watch ?em for a minute and see where they go?  There?s the village leader?!  See him???  Owen observed.

?Asuma?  Are you sure this is going to work??  I really look like Pampa right now???  Elwood asked.

?Combination Transformation Jutsu, Sir?  You?ll look like that as long as nothing happens to me??  Asuma explained.

?TAG!?  Takahiro yelled as they all ducked for cover.

The Kunai and tag exploded in a huge fireball sending dust and debris into the air.

?Leaf rookies?!  We?ll add your scalps to our belts??  Shaw gloated.

?Right flank!?  A girl?s voice yelled just as Takahiro flew out of the darkness and kicked one of the enemy Ninja off the village?s wall.

?Be careful?  He?s fast!?  The same voice yelled.

?Elwood-Sama?!?  Asuma said.  ?You stay down?!  Let us handle this?? 

Asuma pulled out a scroll, opened it, bit his thumb and weaved his handsigns.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?  He whispered loudly.

There was a puff of smoke and a Kunai appeared, which Asuma picked up and threw toward the girl?s voice.

?You?ll have to do better than that!?  She yelled from the darkness.

Takahiro continued to attack in the dark and engaging the six enemy Ninja who were throwing the exploding tags.

Asuma summoned his fan and flipped a hidden switch and waved it toward the girl?s voice.

The large gust of wind caught all the enemy Ninja off guard and they braced themselves.

?I?m impressed??  The girl said from a different location.

?Novi?  Don?t taunt him, just let my guys kill him like we planned?.?  Major Thursday said from the dark.

?GAAKKK?!!!?  Gasped one of the enemy Ninja that was caught in Asuma?s poison.

?What happened???  Thursday demanded.

?Poison?  Major?  If you?d listen??  Novi said with contempt.

Suddenly a bolt of lightning shot out from the other flank and took out two of the enemy Ninja.

?Yo!  These guys are from the Earth Country!?  Borger said.

Just then, a tag in the dark went off near Borger and blew him backward.

?BORGER?!?  Asuma yelled.

?Stay here?!?  He said to Elwood as he started to run across the street to help Borger.

A huge figure fell from the night sky right in front of Asuma.


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 28, 2008)

*Chapter 340 - A Fast Paced Battle*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 340 - A Fast Paced Battle*


?C?mon? This way??  Ayame said to Elwood?s wife and children.

?We?ll go into the woods here and follow the treeline?  We?ll stay in the shadows??  she whispered.

?Ayame?  We?ve got company??  Pampa said.

?Mama?  Is Daddy gonna be awright???  One of Elwood?s two children whined.

?Shhh?  Honey, he?s gonna be fine??  She whispered.

?Watch this!?  Whispered Owen as he threw a Kunai from his position in the dark straight at Elwood?s wife.

?Look out?!!!?  Pampa yelped.

?AGGGHHH!?

?PAMPA!?  Ayame screeched.

*****

The huge enemy Ninja grabbed Asuma?s fan and back-handed him backward.

?You just killed a friend of mine with this contraption??  He said with a low, tough voice as he casually wadded up the large fan with his bare hands.

?Now, I?m gonna kill you?!?

?Hey, Otto!  Kill him with his own Kunai?!?  Thursday said as he tossed the Kunai to him.

Otto caught it and flung it into the ground at his feet.

?No thanks, Major?  I?ll use my bare hands??

FOOM!  Whump!

Obito fell to the ground in front of Otto.

?The hell???  Otto said.

?About time you showed up!?  Asuma said as Obito stood to his feet.

?Who the hell are YOU???  Otto growled.

?I?m Obito Uzumaki of the Leaf!  Surrender or die!?  He boomed in reply.

?Hehe??  Otto scoffed, the rest of the enemy Ninja laughing.

?No guys?!?  Novi said from the dark.

Otto quickly grabbed Obito, picked him up over his head and threw him into what was left of a building.  Obito crashed through the outer wall and went through two other interior walls.

?Major Thursday?!  This is bad!  We need to retreat? NOW!?  Novi said.

?Why??  We have the upper hand??  He replied puzzled.

?No we don?t!  Not now!?  She yelled.

Takahiro flew out of the air toward Novi as she was speaking.

?Oh, yeah?!?  He thought.

Just as he was about to connect, she ducked, grabbed his leg and flung him into the same debris that Borger was caught in.

Asuma quickly summoned a smaller backup fan and waved it at Conrad who was about to attack Leader Elwood who was still transformed into Pampa.

The wind pinned Conrad against the demolished wall of the smoking building.

?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?  Yelled Obito from inside the building.

?Major Thursday?  It?s that big kid that just joined the fight!  We?re no match for him!?  Novi yelled.

?Listen?  He just made Shadow Clones?  The idiot has split up his Chakra..!?  Thursday argued.

?His Chakra is already back up to full strength!  His and his Clones!   Now order the retreat!?  She snapped.

Obito?s three Clones flew out of the debris.  One punched Otto in the face and sent him backward into the defense wall, splintering the cement.

The other two flew over the wall and engaged the other enemy Ninja.

Conrad grabbed his throat, gasped from Asuma?s poison and fell to the ground dead.

Otto freed himself from the hole in the wall and lunged at the Obito Clone.

The Clone lunged back and pounded his fist through Otto?s chest and out of his back, killing him.

?Holy?!?  Shaw yelped.

?Let?s go!?  Novi said.

?Retreat!?  Thursday yelled.

Novi made a handsign and she, Thursday and Shaw disappeared in a puff of smoke.

The other two Obito Clones were still attacking and killing the enemy Ninja one at a time as they could catch them.

Several broke and ran off into the night to get away from Obito?s Clones.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahaha.. Nice one Obito..
Great chapter!!..


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 28, 2008)

Is Pampa OK man.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2008)

Uh oh, what happened to Pampa. lol @ Thursday


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 29, 2008)

Ooo.. Action.. I like it!! Great job!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 29, 2008)

*
20,000 Hits on this thread!

Far out!


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 29, 2008)

Say!  Why is it that the Bold, Quote and Spoiler tag buttons won't work half the time...?

I have two more Chapters completed and a third on the way, but I have to do some editing...  

Lot of action going on in several places, so I have to write ahead and then backtrack to keep it all straight...!

Check back later tonight!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 29, 2008)

*Chapter 342 - Rescue Operation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 342 - Rescue Operation*


?Obito?  I think they?re all gone?  We need Rescue and Medical teams here to help all these people?!?  Asuma said.

?Right!?  Obito replied looking around at the carnage and hearing the groans and screams inside the devastated homes around them.

?Here!  Use my scroll?!?  He said as he tossed the scroll to Asuma.  ?That?ll get Hitomi and the others on the way here, ASAP!?  

?Send one of your clones to check on Borger?  He took a hell of a hit!?  Asuma said.

?You got it!?  Obito replied as he signaled his clone.

?I saw him go down over there with that Takahiro kid?!?  Elwood pointed.

Obito and his other two clones started to check the destroyed buildings.  They found several dead and a few wounded.

?Heellppp??  He heard on woman cry out faintly.

?Hang on, Ma?am?  Help?s on it?s way?  Is anyone else in here with you???  Obito said calmly.

?Asuma!?  Obito yelled.

?Yeah??!?

?We?re gonna need fire extinguishers and rescue litters!?  

?Okay!?  

?I?ll alert the Fire Brigade?!?  Elwood said.

?Leader Elwood!?  Asuma ran off with him.

Obito lifted debris and then carefully moved a large timber off the woman.

?My husband?  My baby??  She started to cry.

?Where were they???  Obito asked.

?Over?  By the window??  She sobbed.

Obito looked and choked when he saw the charred remains of a man?s body who had tried to shield a small child.

?Bastards??  He whispered to himself.

*****

?Borger!  Takahiro!?  The Obito Clone yelled.

?Over here!?  Takahiro yelled shoving part of a fallen wall off of Borger.

?He?s alive!?  He said as the Clone ran over.

?You?re hurt, man?!?  The Clone said to Takahiro.

?Not as bad as he is??  Takahiro replied.

?You?re bleeding from a head wound and Borger?s out cold??  The Clone said.

*****

?Looks like I caught an artery, so you?re no problem?  You?ll bleed to death in a couple of minutes?  Enjoy it!?  Owen gloated to Pampa as he turned to leave.

?No??  Pampa mumbled, remembering the words he?d overheard.



> ?Asuma? Let me take the point on our actual mission? I think we might live longer?? Takahiro said.
> 
> ?Boy, you?re just chomping at the bit, aren?t you??!? Asuma replied.
> 
> ...




?NO!?  Pampa yelled as he pulled Kunai with exploding tags and threw them at Owen.

The tags went off in a huge fireball that lit up the night sky, causing the villagers to scream out again.

*****

?More explosions??!?  The Obito Clone asked.

?Where we left Ayame and Pampa?!?  Takahiro said as he leapt into the air.

?Hey!?  The Obito Clone yelled after him.

?Owww?!?  Borger groaned.

?Takahiro? You idiot!?  The Clone mumbled under his breath.

?Borger!  Stay with me, man!  Help?s coming?!?


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, Amazing chapter.. +rep


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 29, 2008)

*Chapter 343 - April and Ayame?s Death Match!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 343 - April and Ayame?s Death Match!*


WHAM!  Ayame slugged April in the face while she was gloating to Elwood?s wife.

April tumbled back and landed on the ground in a heap.

?Tough girl, huh???  She asked as she wiped the blood from her mouth.

April stood up and pulled the Kunai out her leg holster and another out of her weapon?s pouch, Ayame did the same and they faced off.

The lunged at each other and April drew blood, slashing Ayame across her right forearm.

?Hehe?  I?m a little bit faster than you are??  April sneered.

?You talk too much?!?  Ayame said as she focused her Chakra on the wound.

They lunged at each other again and locked blades between their chests and Ayame bit down on Apirl?s nose.

?AUUGGHH!?  April yelled as they both shoved each other backward and slashed each other across their shoulders.

Just then they felt the explosion of Pampa?s exploding tags and the villager?s started screaming and yelling, adding to the chaos of their fight.

?Maa nooff, maa nooff?!?  April yelped as she felt the chunk of her nose dangling from her face by a narrow flap of skin.  

?Yoof Biiff?!  Doof yoof nooff? howff muff thiff? coffed meeff??!?  She cursed as blood flowed from her nose and mouth.

Ayame looked at the fireball rising into the night sky and didn?t say another word.  She glared at April and charged with a Kunai in each hand, bound and determined to kill her.

April saw Ayame charging at her, quickly held onto her nose with one hand and pulled another Kunai with the other.

With blood and tears in her eyes, April blocked Ayame?s first Kunai with her own and flicked it out of her hand.

Ayame then pounded the other Kunai into April?s back and into her left lung.

?AHHHFFFF!!!?  April yelled and she drove her Kunai deep into Ayame?s stomach and shoved her back with all her strength.

?AAAGGGHHH!!!?  Ayame screeched as she grabbed her stomach and fell to the ground.

Both Kunoichi?s focused their Chakra to healing their internal wounds.  

April used her healing Chakra to keep her lung inflated as Ayame pulled out a smoke grenade and tossed it to conceal her movements.

April held her nose with her left hand, then reached around and screamed in agony as she yanked the Kunai out of her back with a quick yank. 

?Ahhhffff?!  Oaff, Goff??  She moaned as she continued to hold her nose in place and use her healing Chakra to graft it back on.

Ayame also used this time to remove the Kunai from her stomach.  

She focused her healing Chakra and carefully pulled it out, trying not to let the edges cut any deeper, and then used her Chakra to heal her injuries as best she could.

The villagers all moved out of the way of the smoke.  Some questioned if the two Kunoichi?s had killed each other, but none dared to venture close.

April pulled a roll of tape and gauze from her Weapon?s Pouch and quickly taped the chunk of her nose to hold it in place and then wrapped the gauze around her head.

?Yoof Biiff?!  I?fff gonff? kilff yooff? foff? thiff?!?  She hissed through the blood in her mouth.

April pulled a scroll out of her Weapon?s Pouch and summoned a short Katana.

?Now I just wait for this damn smoke to clear?!?  She thought to herself.

Takahiro was passing by as he leapt from rooftop to rooftop and saw the two Kunoichi?s moving around in the smoke.

?April???  He asked.

?Hehefff?!?  She grunted as more blood spit out of her mouth.  

She quickly pulled out another Kunai and prepared to throw it at Takahiro.

?Whoa!  I guess you?re not a morning person?!?  Takahiro said as he drew his own Kunai out of it?s holster.

THACK!  April was suddenly impaled in the side of her head by a Kunai.  

Ayame let go of the weapon and watched as April?s eyes rolled into the back of her head, and gurgled as she slumped to the ground. 

?Ayame??  That you???  Takahiro asked as the smoke cleared.

?Wh?What?s with her eyes???  He asked himself.

Ayame dropped to her knees and flopped to the ground next to April?s body. 


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 30, 2008)

Another great fight scene..
Glad April's dead though..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Another great fight scene..
> Glad April's dead though..




Just remember...  Nobody *WINS* a knife fight...!

Get a group of guys together, and most will agree:  
We'd rather be shot with a gun than cut with a knife!


The above scene is a little gruesome...  In a Mike Tyson/Evander Holyfield sort of way...

Link removed

(The Tyson/Holyfield "Bite Fight")


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

*Chapter 344 - Konoha?s Finest*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 344 - Konoha?s Finest*


Takahiro jumped down off the rooftop and ran over to Ayame.

?Hey!  Are you alright???  He asked as he checked on April.

?Yuck!  What a mess!?  He thought as he wiped the blood from his fingers on a tuft of grass.

?So-so??  Ayame groaned as she coughed up some blood.

?We?we?ve gotta get back to Pampa?  He?s hurt bad??  

?So are you?!  You shouldn?t move?  You?re bleeding inside and out??  He replied.

?I have to get?to him??  Ayame said.

?I hear you?  Hang on to me??  Takahiro said as he gently helped Ayame up and leapt back to the rooftop and made his way toward the fire.

 *****

The trees were on fire from Pampa?s exploding tags and provided a hellish light.

?Nice try??  Owen grinned as he walked over to the pile of debris Pampa was pinned under by his legs.

?You managed to get everything but me with those exploding tags??  

?I said I?d let you just bleed to death, but I think I?ll hurry things along, now??  He said as he pulled a sword from it?s sheath.

Pampa looked up and his eyes grew wide as Owen came down with the sword and decapitated Pampa where he lay.

?NOOOO?.!!!?  Yelled Ayame as she and Takahiro had just arrived on the rooftop by the burning clearing.

Blood sprayed everywhere as his head started to roll off down the embankment.

?Ah, two against one??  Owen sneered as he spun and readied his blood-stained sword.

?You sonofa?!?  Takahiro cursed as he sat Ayame down and prepared to face Pampa?s killer.

But before Takahiro could finish swearing, Pampa?s body disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Shadow Clone??!?  Owen yelled.

Two hands reached out of the ground and grabbed Owen by his ankles.

?DOTON: GRAVE-DIGGER JUTSU!?  Pampa yelled from under the ground.

?YAAAHHHHfff?.!!!!?  Owen yelled in terror as Pampa pulled the enemy Ninja deep under the ground to his death.

Ayame was hurting and tears were trickling down her face as Pampa pulled himself out of the ground.

?Are you alright???  He asked Ayame.

?No??  She replied as she crawled to him.  ?But I?ll be okay??

?We?re all hurt, Pampa?  But we?? ?won???  Takahiro winced.

?Borger??? 

?He?s hurt?  I don?t know his condition?  You hang on?  The Medical Nins are on their way??  Takahiro said.

?I..I can?t??

?Pampa?  Please?  You can??  Ayame pleaded as she cradled his head in her lap.

Pampa looked at Takahiro and he stepped away.

?What he said? Ayame? Be a Shinobi the village??

??Can depend on???  She smiled as she stroked his hair.

Takahiro winced at their words.

?Tell? Borger? The same??

?I will?

?I? Always wanted? to kiss you??  He grinned.

?Men?  Any excuse? will do??  She choked with a smile.

Ayame leaned down and kissed Pampa.  

His lips were cold and clammy, but she gave him the most passionate kiss she could, gently kneading his lips with hers three or four times, then pulled back.

They looked at each other and smiled.

Pampa then blinked and shivered.


*To be continued?*


----------



## blackfire94 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is pampa going to die.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

*Chapter 345 - Help Arrives*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 345 - Help Arrives*


FOOM!

?Whoa?!?  Jake said as he saw the carnage and burning buildings.

?Obito?!?  Hitomi yelled as she slid off Jake?s back afraid of what she might find.

?Easy Hitomi??  Said Kiba who came with her.

?Over here?!?  Obito said.

?My God?  What happened???  She asked.

?Some half-baked assassination squad from the Earth Country is what happened??  Obito replied.  

?Look, we got a lot of people hurt, including Borger?  We need more Med-Nins? and fast!?

?Jake!  Go get ?em!?  Hitomi yelled.

?Yes, Ma?am!?  Jake replied.

FOOM!

A few minutes later Jake retuned with Quincannon, and two other mules that brought both Hinata?s, Temari, Neji and other Shinobi to help with the chaotic scene.

Hinata Hyuga began to use her Byakugan on the buildings to look for trapped people, when Obito stepped up to her.

?No? No?  Don?t even look??  He said.

?Obito?  I?ve seen dead bodies before, and I?ve seen a lot of gruesome stuff?  Please let me do my job.?  She said calmly, but firmly.

Obito winced.

?Okay??  He said as he walked away.

?H!?  Hitomi yelled.

?Yeah??!?

?We need you over here? NOW!?  She yelled.

?Coming!?

?Neji?  Use your Byakugan and work with Obito?s Clones to look for survivors?!?  Kiba said.  

?Temari and I will cover the wounded and Medical teams.?

?Right!?  He said.

?He?s got a bad head injury?!?  Hinata Hyuga said as she examined Borger.

?How long has he been out??

?20 to 25 minutes??  Asuma replied.

Hinata Hyuga winced.

?I need to get him back to Konoha right now?!?  She said.

?Jake!?  Hitomi yelled.

?I got it?!?  Obito said.  ?Everyone give us room.?

?No jolts, Obito??  Hinata Hyuga said.

?Not a chance.?  Obito said as he cracked a small smile.

He knelt next to Hinata Hyuga and Borger, and focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Temari-Sensei?  Takahiro, Ayame and Pampa are still out there.?  Asuma said.

?Take Hitomi and O.J. with you?  There?s four other Med-Nins here, so we?re covered??  Temari said.

?Right??


*To be continued?*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

This so good, who's the new mule, and is Ayame and Pampa.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> This so good, who's the new mule, and is Ayame and Pampa.




The mules are kind of like all the un-named Ninja in Konoha...  We may not know who each and every one of them is, but we know they're there...





> Is pampa going to die.




Yeah, I think Pampa may have beamed down to the planet in a Red Jersey...

I keep tellin' these people to use a Stunt Man...!  Do they listen to me...?  Noooooooo.....


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 30, 2008)

*Chapter 346 - Wounded Genin*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 346 - Wounded Genin * 


Ayame wrapped her arms around Pampa?s body and sobbed.

Takahiro stood with his back to them, not wanting to intrude, but knowing he couldn?t leave.

?Takahiro?!  Ayame?!?  Asuma, Hinata and Hitomi called in the distance.

?Over here!?  Takahiro yelled back as he walked toward the village.

?Pampa?!?  They called out again.

?Over here, Dammit!?  Takahiro yelled at the top of his voice.

A few seconds later Asuma, Hitomi and Hinata Uzumaki  leapt into the clearing.

?Oh, no--oo??  Hinata groaned.

?Yeah??  Asuma sighed.

Hitomi took a deep breath and calmly gasped Ayame by her shoulders.

?Ayame?  Let go??  She whispered firmly.  ?Let him go??

Ayame held on tighter and continued to sob.

Takahiro grabbed Asuma by his arm and whispered,  ?She?s hurt bad, too? Kunai to the stomach??

Asuma nodded and knelt down.

?Ayame? Let Hitomi do her job??  He said to her softly.

Hinata stood silent with her hands to her face with a helpless feeling and noticed Takahiro was bleeding from his head.

?Come on over here?  You?re hurt, too??  She whispered.

?Ahhh??  He growled.

?C?mon??

Just then Obito leapt into the clearing.

?I just got back?  Ah?  Crap??

?Obito??  Hitomi said,  ?We need to get Ayame back to Konoha??

?How?s Borger???  She mouthed.

Obito shook his head and mouthed back,  ?Not good.?

Asuma gently pried Ayame?s arms away from Pampa and Hitomi grabbed her feet and they pulled her away.

?Right there is fine.?  Obito said as he motioned everyone to stand clear.

?We?ll take care of him??  Asuma whispered to Ayame.

Obito knelt down next to Ayame and Hitomi and focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?GOD!?  Yelled Asuma.

Hinata walked up to him and embraced him.

?I?m sorry??

She squeezed him tight and said, ?We gotta get Takahiro back?  He?s hurt, too.?

He turned around and faced Hinata and hugged her.

?You take him back?  I?ll stay with Borger??

?You sure???  She whispered.

?Yeah??  He said as he kissed her cheek.

Hinata spun around and walked over to Takahiro.

?I?m taking you back?  Let?s go??

?Yeah??  Takahiro replied.

After they left, Asuma knelt by Pampa?s body, sighed, then took off his Chuunin vest and carefully draped it over Pampa?s head and sat back on the ground and watched the fires as they died out.


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww.. Noooo..


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2008)

Ouch... poor Pampa... poor Ayame... poor Asuma. This reminds me of when his father was feeling sorry for himself after his failed mission as leader. 'Cept this is worse, cuz a member of the team is dead now. really sad stuff.

Well, if I'm not mistaken, this is the first relevent death in the story (on the good guy side, anyway.)?  I have to say, you handled it really well.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 31, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Ouch... poor Pampa... poor Ayame... poor Asuma. This reminds me of when his father was feeling sorry for himself after his failed mission as leader. 'Cept this is worse, cuz a member of the team is dead now. really sad stuff.
> 
> Well, if I'm not mistaken, this is the first relevent death in the story (on the good guy side, anyway.)?  I have to say, you handled it really well.




*
This is true...  And everybody isn't out of the woods yet!

As far as the story is concerned, it's not Pampa's death so much (or anyone else's, is there is one) But the ramifications afterward...!

Touch and go suspense...?  Yeah...!  The same as in real life!

Thanks again for reading!  There will be more after I write it! ~ FLJ
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter 347 - Takahiro?s Treatment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 347 - Takahiro?s Treatment*


?Temari-Sensei??  Hinata Uzumaki yelled.

?Takahiro?s got a head injury??

?Okay?  Have him come over here and sit down on this brick wall?  I?ll get someone to look after him.?  Temari said.

?Did you find the others???  She asked.

Hinata looked at Temari and whispered into her ear.

?Oh, no?  Alright?  Go tell Kiba??  Temari replied.

?Takahiro??  Hi, I?m Megan?  I?m supposed to treat this head wound of yours and see how bad it is?!?  Said the attractive Medical Ninja with the short blonde hair.

?Wow?!  I think we should start by taking the Forehead Protector off??  She said as she checked him over.

?Megan?????  Takahiro said.

?Yes???  She asked.

?No?  I was just thinking, I?ve never seen you around the Village??  He said.

?Oh?  That?s because I?m a Second Year Med-Nin from another village??  Megan explained.

?That so???  Takahiro replied.

?Yeah?  Well? You?ve got a concussion and a deep gash on the back of your head here on top??

She sat down next to him and said, ?Lay your head down on my lap and I?ll use a Healing Jutsu to close the wound??

Takahiro looked at Megan as she draped a towel across her lap.

?Hey?  It?s alright?  I?m a professional!?  She grinned.

?Hehe?  You and Hitomi??  He chuckled as he lay down and put his head in her lap.

?You and Hitomi were teammates, right???  Megan asked as she started to heal Takahiro?s wound.  

?She told me a little about you?  Said you were a real flirt?!?

?Yeah?  She?s a sweet girl??  He smiled.

?She is!?  Megan smiled.  ?So did you see a lot of action today???

Takahiro was silent for a moment.

?My teammate was killed tonight?  I? Don?t want to talk about it??  He said.

Shocked, Megan stopped her Healing Jutsu.  She then put one hand on his head and the other on his chest.

?I?m sorry, Takahiro?  I didn?t know??  She said.  

?We need to talk about something though? To keep you awake and alert right now?  Okay??

?Okay??  He said as she started her Healing Jutsu again.

?So how long have you been a Ninja???  She asked.

?A couple of years??  He replied.

?You know?  If you want me to stay awake, we?re gonna have to do something about this arrangement?  Your lap is too soft and womanly?!?

Megan giggled and blushed a little.

?Now there?s the Takahiro Hitomi was telling me about!?  She grinned.

?Hey Takahiro? How are you doing???  Asked Kiba.

?Okay, Sensei?  I think??  He said as he looked up at Megan.

?He should be fine, Sir?  He needs to go to Konoha and have Hinata Hyuga look at his head here, but there?s no immediate danger??  Megan said.

?Great?  Takahiro?  I need to know what happened with Pampa??  Kiba said.

?Sensei? I, uh??  

?I need to know now while it?s fresh in your memory, and you?re the only one here who knows??  Kiba said.

?I? don?t know all of it, Sensei?  He was already hurt when I got there with Ayame?  He had made a Shadow Clone and was using an underground Jutsu??  Takahiro said.

?He pulled the bad guy underground right before he died?  Obito and Hitomi took Ayame back to Konoha and Asuma is staying with Pampa?s body?  That?s all I know??

?Alright??  Kiba said.  ?Do what this young lady tells you??

?Temari?  I?m going over there?  You?re in charge here??

?You got it??


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww.. Sad moments..

Hmm.. I see you handled the death situation well though..
It's sad, but good...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter 348 - Aftermath*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 348 - Aftermath*


Two men zipped up the body bag that Pampa?s body had been placed.

?I?ll sign the body and the jurisdiction over to you??  Baxter said to Kiba.

?I hope the other kids are alright?  They saved a lot of lives here??

?I guess Pampa has family???

?His Mom and Dad, and I think a sister or two?  They have a farm East of Konoha?  They?re not a Shinobi family, but it?s something he wanted to do??  Kiba explained.

?Let us know when the funeral is??  Baxter said.

?Sure??  Kiba replied.

*****

?Leader Elwood, we count 33 dead and 16 injured?  Some are severe burns and we have them in Konoha for treatment?  No guarantees??  Temari said.

?I..I understand?  How about Asuma and his team???  Elwood asked.

?Pampa died as you know, Borger is hanging on and is in surgery, Ayame has a bad stab wound to her stomach and is in surgery and Takahiro has a concussion??

?My Lord?  These kids come here and put their lives on the line to protect me, my family and our village?  What makes them do it???  

?They should be home hanging out with their friends and enjoying their childhood??  Elwood said.

?Where?s Asuma???  He asked.

?He?s with Kiba?  He?s my Son, you know??  Temari replied.

?Asuma???  Elwood asked with raised eyebrows.

Temari nodded.

Elwood was silent for a moment, then said, ?You can be proud?!?

*****

Sakura concentrated her Chakra on healing Ayame?s wounds.

?I have her sedated, Sensei??  Said one of her students.

Sakura nodded and continued to move her hands around Ayame?s stomach.

?There??  She said.  ?You can see what I?ve done, Cheryl?  I healed the worst bleeding wounds on the outside, then restored the tissue of her intestines??

?Yes, Ma?am?  What about her other organs??  Cheryl asked as she looked on with her Byakugan.

?You can see that nick to her spleen, can?t you???  Sakura smiled.  ?What else???

?There?s a small cut in her liver, and the tip of the weapon just missed her spinal cord??  Cheryl said.

?Very good?!  And???  Sakura quizzed.

???And??  Sensei???  Cheryl asked.

?Come on?  Don?t get tunnel vision with those eyes of yours!  Step back and look at her whole body!?

?Oh!  Y..Yes, Ma?am!?  Cheryl said as she concentrated.

?Except for the cut on her arm and the slash on her shoulder and across her chest? I..I don?t see anything else?  What am I missing???

?Everything else looks good??  Sakura asked as she finished healing the stomach wounds.

?Yes, Ma?am???

?Her reproductive organs??  Her Chakra network???

?Yes, Ma?am??

?Then you?re not missing anything?!?  Sakura smiled.

?OH!?  Cheryl grinned.

?You have to examine the ENTIRE patient when they?ve been in combat?  Otherwise you?ll miss things??  Sakura explained to her student as she started to heal Ayame?s shoulder and chest wounds.

?Fortunately this enemy didn?t use any poisons??

?Some use slow acting poisons, and some use infectious diseases with their weapons, and allow their opponents to live so they can return home and kill more people??

?Some enemies have actually tried using contagious viruses designed sterilize everyone in the hopes of wiping out an entire race in the long run??

?Oh, wow?!?  Cheryl gasped.  ?Y..You don?t think this enemy did anything like that, do you?????

?I checked??  Sakura said without looking up.  ?Did you??

?OH!?  Cheryl yelped as she used her Byakugan again.

Sakura snickered. 


*To be continued?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh, Cheryl. 

Nice chapters. Elwood makes a point. Pretty harsh world, the world of Naruto.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 31, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Heh, Cheryl.
> 
> Nice chapters. Elwood makes a point. Pretty harsh world, the world of Naruto.




In the immortal words of that great cartoon super-hero...  "You *knew* the job was dangerous when you took it, Fred..."


Yes...  "Cheryl"  

My all-time favorite Japanese girl name...!

(Well...  If it's not Japanese, it oughta be...!  Maybe it'll catch on...!)





Sophie-Surenei said:


> Aww.. Sad moments..
> 
> Hmm.. I see you handled the death situation well though..
> It's sad, but good...




Many thanks!

I'm to a point where I'm realizing that I create the characters, establish their quirks and personalities, and then set up the situation and have them respond to it from there.

I guess I've written this that way since day one.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 1, 2008)

*Chapter 349 - The Concert*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 349 - The Concert*


?Yo??

?Borger? Hi?!?  Ayame said as Borger walked in the door.

?I heard about Pampa?  I?m sorry.?  He said.

?How are you feeling??

?I?m okay?? She replied as she rubbed the sleep from her eyes.  

?A little sore and hooked up to these gadgets?  How are you??!  You got hurt, too.?

?Ah--hh!  It was nothin??  Check out the scar!?  He said as he turned his head toward Ayame and showed off the stitches.

?Eww!  That?s gross!  She giggled as he walked up and stood next to her hospital bed.

?I hear you?re gonna have a sexy scar yourself?!  He grinned.  ?It oughta go great with that mole on your??

?You!?  She grinned and bit her lip as she slapped his arm.

Borger chuckled, then looked at her.

?They told me I couldn?t bother you too long??  He said.  ?I?m glad you?re gonna be alright.?

Ayame gave him a puzzled look as he gently kissed her forehead.

?I enjoyed being on this team with you and Pampa??

?What? Are you? ????  Ayame asked.

?I?m going to a concert?  See some guy named Elvis!?

?Eh??

?I?ll see you around?  Keep Takahiro in line??  Borger said as he backed out the door.

?B..Borger??!  Borger??  Hey wait!?  Ayame yelped as she tried to get up.

?Ayame!  Wake up! ? Ayame!?

Ayame woke up.  Sakura had her hands on her shoulders.

?Lay back down?  You were having a dream??  Sakura said as she wiped Ayame?s forehead with a cool washcloth.

?Cheryl? Adjust that drip??

?Yes, Ma?am.?  Cheryl replied.

?B..Borger??!?  Ayame said.

?Shh?  He?s holding his own??  Sakura said calmly.  ?Don?t worry, he?s in good hands.?

?But I..I just saw??

?Ayame.  You?re on some powerful painkillers for the next 24 to 36 hours.  Until we wean you off of them, you?re going to have some weird dreams.?  Sakura explained.

?You won?t be able to tell what?s real and what?s not??  

?But??  Ayame said.

?Shh?  Don?t trust them?  They?re just dreams??  Sakura said as she wiped Ayame?s arms with the washcloth.

?Go back to sleep.?  Sakura looked at Cheryl from the corner of her eye.

Cheryl nodded and pressed a small button on the IV machine and it made a short, quiet hiss.

?Sak..ra?Sen...ssss..?  Ayame?s eyes rolled around and she drifted off to sleep.

Sakura wiped some more sweat from Ayame?s face.

?Stay with her and check her vitals every 5 minutes for the next 30, then every 20 minutes after that.?  Sakura instructed as she checked her pulse and heartbeat. 

?Yes, Ma?am.?  Cheryl whispered.

?Watch what you say around her, because she may be able to hear you?  Make sure everyone knows that??  Sakura whispered into her ear.

?Yea, Ma?am??


*To be continued...*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 1, 2008)

*Chapter 350 - Kiba?s Battlefield Inspection*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 350 - Kiba?s Battlefield Inspection *


Sakura walked out of Ayame?s room to find Takahiro pacing back and forth.

?What are???  She started to yell, then grabbed him by his arm and pulled him down the hall.

?Takahiro, what are you doing out of bed??  She demanded to know.

?I?m fine, Sakura-Sensei?  I wanted??  Takahiro explained.

?No you?re not ?fine??!  You?ve had a concussion and a serious head wound?!?  Sakura said as she motioned to an orderly.

?Take him back to his room?  If he tries to get up again, sit on him!?

?Now wait a minute, Sensei?!  I want to know how Ayame and Borger are doing and nobody will tell me anything!?

?Ayame is heavily sedated and can?t see anybody right now?  Borger is in surgery.  That?s all I can tell you??  Sakura said crossing her arms over her chest.

?Now, please go back to your room.?  She said firmly.

?Alright, alright??  Takahiro griped.

?Sakura thought for a moment, then said.

?Takahiro?  They?re getting the best of care??  She said putting her hand on his shoulder.  ?But you might pray for them both??  

Takahiro winced, nodded his head and said, ?I will?  Thank you, Sensei??

*****

?I don?t know why I can?t just pop over there to the Earth Country??  Obito said.

?And do what?  Kill the leaders and generals in one day???  Kiba said.

?Look this is why your Dad sent me to conduct this investigation?  Remember the battle at the river?  We had Sound Ninja posing as Grass?!?

?You think it?s the same thing here???  Asuma asked.

?These aren?t Earth Ninja?s?  I can smell the fish oil in them??  Kiba said.

?Fish???  Asuma asked.

?A steady diet of fish, guys?  You can only get that in the Rain Country or the Mist Country?  And this is fresh water fish, so that means the Rain Country?!?

?I got that guy out of the ground, Sensei??  Hinata said.  

?He had a Kunai stuck into his neck.  Pampa?s last combat move, I guess.? 

?Most likely??  Kiba said leafing through a notebook.

?So here?s what we know so far?  Pampa had henged into Elwood and he and Ayame had left the house with Elwood?s wife and kids.?

?They came out and got ambushed here where Pampa threw himself in front of a Kunai meant for Elwood?s wife??

?Are they after his wife???  Obito asked.

?No.  According to the wife, they were after Elwood with the assignment to kill him in front of his wife and kids?  This from the Kunoichi that Ayame killed.? 

?Then why target her???  Obito asked.

?To get ?Elwood? to throw himself in front of the Kunai??  Asuma replied.

?Yeah?  Anyway, that Kunai cut an artery in Pampa and things go downhill from there??  Kiba continued.

?Pampa then uses a Water Jutsu on the bad guys and tells Ayame to take Elwood?s wife and kids away while he holds them back??

?Separating him from the only Med-Nin on the team??  Hinata adds.

?What choice would she have???  Obito asked.

?Under the circumstances? None.?  Kiba replied.

?Ayame takes the family this way and the April chick follows?  Pampa took out two others with his Water Jutsu.?

?The April chick catches up and according to witnesses, says she?s after Leader Elwood to kill him in front of his wife and kids.?

?Ayame and April chick engage in a close range Kunai fight??

?Where, Ayame bites the April chick?s nose off?!?

?Eewww?!?  Hinata winces.

?Well, Borger said she bites?!?  Obito chuckled.

?About this time there?s a huge explosion over here with Pampa while Ayame and the April chick score on each other with their Kunai?s?  April chick gets one in the back, and Ayame gets it in the stomach??  Kiba continues.

?They both fall to the ground and Ayame tosses a smoke bomb?  Takahiro shows up about a minute later and observes them hunting each other in the smoke??

?Several witnesses mention seeing something strange about Ayame?s eyes at this time??

?Something strange???  Obito asks.

?Yeah?!?  Kiba replied.

?Takahiro says this is when Ayame got the April chick in the head with a Kunai and they came back here to Pampa?  Where Pampa used a Shadow Clone and the Grave-Digger Jutsu on the bad guy??

?Pampa crawls out of the ground and dies in Ayame?s arms.?   Kiba finishes.

?Blood loss and Chakra overexertion???  Obito asks. 

?Yeah??  Kiba replies.

?Maybe we should have used the Safe Room Elwood said he had.?  Asuma said.

Kiba looked at Asuma for a moment, then said, ?Come here a minute??

?See these two guys??  Cliff and Artie?  Missing-Nins in my Bingo Book?  Their specialty is passing through walls and taking people out?!?

?Stop second guessing yourself, Asuma?  Sometimes you lose people even when you did everything right?!  It?s not pleasant, but this is the job!?

Hinata walked over, put her hands on Asuma?s shoulder and whispered, ?He?s right??

Seeing Asuma was still troubled, she then whispered, ?I love you?!?

Asuma looked at Hinata and slid his arms around her and then they embraced and held each other.


*To be continued? *


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww... It's still sad..
Great job though.. pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Awww... It's still sad..
> Great job though.. pek



*
I originally didn't plan on dragging it out this long, but bear with me...  

I'm going somewhere with it...  

I think...

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 2, 2008)

sad but good, this a good one, beat the crap out of the Rain guy's.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> sad but good, this a good one, beat the crap out of the Rain guy's.



*
Many thanks!

I figure on doing that...  There will be a few twists and turns along the way, so everybody pay attention...!
*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

*Chapter 351 - Joy in the Midst of Grief*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 351 - Joy in the Midst of Grief *


Choji quietly opened the door and looked in.

?Hi, Honey..!?  Ino grinned from her hospital bed where she was nursing her newborn baby.

?Hi, Honey-Bunny!?  Choji grinned as he walked in.  ?How?s the little one???

?Eating like a horse?!  She?s got your appetite!?

Choji chuckled and beamed with satisfaction at the thought that he?d have to compete with a daughter for barbeque in a few years.

?How?s everyone doing???  Ino asked.

?Ayame?s sedated and Borger is still in surgery.  I spoke with Pampa?s family?  And?Ah--hh??

Ino felt for her husband as she stroked her baby?s head and kissed it.

?You have pretty blue eyes?  Yes, you do??  She cooed to the baby.

?I wish I?d been there??  Choji said.

?I know you do??  Ino replied.  ?Your job is to train them and then turn them over to a Chuunin Squad Leader?  You did that.?

?Sakura said that it looks like everyone did their job on that mission, so you trained them well.?

?I know??  Choji said.

?Honey?  Let?s blame the people responsible?!?  Ino said.  

?My Lord, Child?!  You?re not but 9 hours old and already we?re gonna have to put you on a diet!?  Ino giggled to the baby as she kissed her head.

?You know, Honey?  If you?d put on a smile and think some happy thoughts, I?ll let you hold our new daughter?  Think you can manage???

Choji beamed.

?Sure?? He said.  ?Come here, Pumpkin?!?

Choji took his daughter and the baby?s face brightened at the sound of his voice and she cooed.

Choji cooed back and made weird faces.  The baby seemed to study her Dad.

Just then, there was a knock and the door opened.

?How are we doing???  Tenten asked.  

?Hey!  Where?s your mask??  She asked Choji.

?Ah--hh?!?  Choji growled.

?Come on Papa?  You know this drill!?  Tenten said as she held out a hospital mask.  

Choji mumbled and handed his daughter to Tenten and put on the mask.

Tenten held the baby up to her chest and she immediately spit up all over the front of Tenten?s blouse.

?Hehe?  Serves you right!?  Choji grinned. 

Ino cackled and began to laugh.

?It?s such a gross feeling as it bleeds through the fabic?!?  Tenten winced as she held the baby and walked toward the changing stand and gently laid her down.

Choji walked over and started to clean up his daughter as Tenten went into the bathroom.

?Nice shot, kid!  You and me are gonna get along great!?  Choji said to his daughter. 


*To be continued?*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

*Chapter 352 - Temari?s Wisdom*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 352 - Temari?s Wisdom*


?Hey, guys?!?  Sakura said as she walked into the Hokage?s Office.

?Hi, Honey?!?  How?s Borger and Ayame???  Naruto asked.

?Ayame?s resting and Borger?s still in surgery??  She replied.

?Still??  That?s what??  5 hours???  Shikamaru asked.

?More like 6??  Sakura said.

?I met with Pampa?s folks?  Borger?s came up with them??  Naruto said.

?And I spoke with Ayame?s Mom?  Her Dad is out of the Village and should be here later this afternoon??  Sakura said.

Everyone was silent for a couple of minutes.

?Honey?  What?s going on??  Are we at war???  Sakura asked.

?We got a flash message from Kiba saying that the guys who attacked were NOT from the Earth Country, but most likely from the Rain??  Shikamaru said.

?I wish we had better intelligence there??  He added.

Naruto stayed tight lipped, preferring to keep Shino?s activities to himself.

?Yeah?  So do I??  He said to cover himself.  ?We need better intelligence in the Earth Country, too??

Everyone was silent again.

?Shikamaru?  How?s Asuma taking it???  Sakura asked.

?I? Don?t know?  He?s still helping with Kiba?s investigation?  Temari?s there with him??

?Tell him I was asking about him??

?I will, Sakura?. Thanks??  Shikamaru replied.

*****

?Hi, Mom?  Any word from Konoha???  Asuma asked.

?Still the same??  Temari replied as she handed Asuma and Hinata bottles of water.

?How?s the investigation going???  She asked.

?Rougher than I expected?  I keep wondering if I could have done anything different??  Asuma replied.

?I?m sure there?s a lot of things you could have done different?  Some of them would have resulted in more people killed??  Temari said.

?Tell me something?  Once all the dust has settled, what do you want to do??  She asked.

?What do you mean??  Asuma asked as he shifted his eyes toward his mother.

?Do you still want to be a Squad Leader?  Do you want to quit?  Do you want to go forward with your life?  What do you want to do??  She quizzed her son.

Asuma glared at his mother.

?I want to hunt down the bastards that did all this and kill ?em!  Not just for the sake of Pampa, Borger and Ayame?  But for those dead kids we?ve pulled out of the homes they attacked!?  Asuma said with determination.

?That?s a start?  Then what??  Temari asked.

?What??  Asuma snapped.

?After you?ve avenged these people and made them pay, and rightly so I might add?  *Then* what are you going to do??  She asked.

Asuma stared at her with a puzzled look.

?Hehe?  I?m trying to get you into the right frame of mind, Son??  Temari explained.

?You have a responsibility, not only as a Shinobi, but as a human being to pick up the pieces of this mess and go on?? 

?Too many people give up after a devastating experience?  Some withdraw into their grief and wallow in misery and self-pity the rest of their lives?? 

?Some just never find the guts to start over?  And starting over takes guts??

?I hope if you two never remember anything else from me, that you remember that.?  Temari said to Asuma and Hinata.

Temari smiled as Asuma stared at the ground, his mother?s words sinking into his mind.

She then stepped over to her son, embraced him and kissed his cheek.

?Love you??  She said.

?Love you, too, Mom??


*To be continued?*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww.. cute cute.. Temari is a great mom..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Aww.. cute cute.. Temari is a great mom..




*
Temari is genuinely a cool character!  It's too bad she's only a supporting one.

(Maybe she should have her own series...???  Mr. K., are you reading this...???)

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 2, 2008)

Good one man, Temari Gaara and Kankuro, A new Series it's a cool one,  maybe you can do it. Ino's daughter's name whit is it.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 3, 2008)

Soulcrystal said:


> Good one man, Temari Gaara and Kankuro, A new Series it's a cool one,  maybe you can do it. Ino's daughter's name whit is it.




*
Choji and Ino are checking the hospital bed pans for a name even as I write this...!

(Some of you... will get that...)


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 3, 2008)

*Chapter 353 - Borger Studebaker*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 353 - Borger Studebaker*


Hinata Hyuga and Naruto Jr. walked out of the Operating Room and sat down.

They sat in silence while several people in white scrubs passed back and forth.

?I did everything I could?  It wasn?t??  Naruto Jr. said.

?I know?  So did I??  Hinata replied.  ?You can?t fix everything??

?Hinata??  Honey??  Cheryl just told me??  Sakura said as she walked up.

?Yeah, Mom?  Just now??  Naruto Jr. said.

?We?ll keep this quiet until we notify his family.?

?It?s a big family?  Borger has about 10 brother?s and sister?s and at least that many cousins?  They have a big farm next to Pampa?s family?  They grew up together??  Hinata said.

Sakura silently listened.

?I dated him a couple of times?  I was cruel in the way I played him and took him home to Dad??

?Mom???  Naruto Jr. asked.

?Shh??  Sakura shushed her son quietly, allowing Hinata to talk.

?I apologized to him after we got back from the Sand?  He took it in stride, like it didn?t bother him a bit??  Hinata continued.

?Maybe it didn?t??  She laughed,  ?He was such a player?!?  

?Are you gonna be okay???  Sakura asked.

?Yeah?  I?ll be fine?  I just need some time??  Hinata said.

?Sure?  Take all the time you need.?  Sakura smiled as she patted Hinata?s shoulder.

?How?s Ayame???  Hinata asked.

?Sedated and resting?  I think she?s out of danger, but we?ll have to monitor her for at least 36 hours??  Sakura replied.

?I?ll write up the report for you?  Why don?t you go up to Takahiro?s room and let him know??

?What was the cause of death???  Sakura asked.

?Near as I can tell, the explosion itself, or a possibly piece of debris??  Hinata replied.

?It caught him in the side of the head, broke his skull and forced pieces of his skull into his brain.?  She explained as tears started to well up.

?He never had a chance?  Even if he did, he would have lost and eye and? He never would have been a Shinobi again??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 3, 2008)

*Chapter 354 - Takahiro Operates!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 354 - Takahiro Operates!*


?I?m sorry, too, Hinata??  Takahiro said.  ?Borger was alright?  Him and Pampa both??

?Yeah??  Hinata Hyuga sighed.

?You gonna be okay???  He asked.

?Yeah?  I?ll cry myself to sleep tonight and then off and on for a couple of weeks, but then I?ll be fine??  She replied.

?How?s your Dad doing???  Hinata asked.

?Last I saw him, he was doing fine?  Say, has anyone told him that I was here??!?  Takahiro asked.

?Maybe?  I don?t know??  Hinata said.

?Could you get someone to go tell him not to worry, that I?m fine and that you?re just keeping me overnight??  And tell him I?ll see him tomorrow?!??  Takahiro said.

?Sure?  I?ll get one of my flunkies to do it?!?  Hinata grinned.

?Flunkies????  You have flunkies now?????  Takahiro asked.

?Oh, yeah?!?  Hinata snickered.  ?I?m really moving up?!?

Just then, there was a knock at the door.

?Hi!  Remember me???  Asked the cute blonde.

?Mmmm? How could I forget???  Takahiro grinned.  ?Megan?  The cute blonde with the soft lap?!?

?Excuse me??!?  Hinata snapped as she twitched an eyebrow.

?She treated my, uh, injury, at the village??  Takahiro explained.

?I?ll bet!?  Hinata sneered.

?I just came up to see how you were doing??  Megan giggled.

?I?m doing just fine??  He grinned.  ?You here to give me a checkup???

?No silly?  I?m just concerned about you?!?  She replied.

?I? Just heard about your friends?  I?m sorry.?

?Yeah, well, Hinata and I were just talking about Borger and uh...?

?I didn?t mean to intrude?  I?ll come back??

?No?  Please stay?  I?ll just have to go chase you down the hall and that?ll get me in trouble with Sakura-Sensei??

Hinata pursed her lips tight.

?If this gets any sappier, I?m gonna puke!?  She thought to herself.

?That?s sweet of you??  Megan blushed as she moved closer to Takahiro?s bed.

Takahiro grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job!! pek Studebaker? What an intesting last name.
Wow, go Takahiro!! What a pervert..


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 3, 2008)

This is so good, but 2 now dead, kill the Rain guys.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 4, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Great job!! pek Studebaker? What an intesting last name.
> Wow, go Takahiro!! What a pervert..



*
Even in death, Borger still provides comedy relief...!

Makes you wonder what his relatives are like...!

*



Soulcrystal said:


> This is so good, but 2 now dead, kill the Rain guys.



*
Are you sure they're the "RAIN" Guys...?

There's a lot of people playing other people here...  (Heh, heh, heh...)

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 4, 2008)

*Chapter 355 - Kiba Interviews Takahiro*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 355 - Kiba Interviews Takahiro*


?So you took out five Shadow Clones and the original on the left flank???

?That?s right, Kiba-Sensei?  I think Borger was already down??  Takahiro said.

?These were the guys who were throwing the Kunai?s and Exploding Tags at the homes???

?Yes, Sensei??  Takahiro replied.

?What happened then??  Kiba asked.

?Well, I ducked and dodged to put myself into a position where I could attack what I thought were the ringleaders?  They were standing in trees along the defense wall?.?  Takahiro explained.

?There was a Major Thursday? Some guy named Shaw and a girl with dark glasses??

?And Sensei?  Something about her was familiar, but I can?t remember what??

?Well, I heard you had a hot date with the girl that almost killed Ayame??  Kiba grinned.

?With all the girls you?ve chased? And a head injury?!  I wouldn?t be surprised if you had a hard time keeping them all straight?!?

Kiba and Naruto laughed.

?Sensei?  I?m serious??  Takahiro said.

?I know you are?  If you remember, let me know??  Kiba replied.

?Anyway, you were out for a few seconds, came to, and started to help Obito dig Borger out??

?Yes, then we heard the explosion toward Pampa and Ayame?  I took off.  I knew where they were and Obito was better at lifting the debris off Borger??

?That?s where you ran into Ayame and the April Chick??

?Yes, Sensei?   And?  Ayame had something weird with her eyes??

?You could see this through the smoke???  Kiba asked.

?Yes, Sensei??

?Could you tell???  Kiba asked.

?You two may think I?m crazy, but it looked like the same thing that the Sixth has??  Takahiro said.

?The Sharingan??!?  Naruto asked.

Kiba and Naruto looked at each other and started to laugh.

?I?m sorry Takahiro?  You must have seen something else??  Naruto said.  ?The Sharingan is all but a lost trait??

?That?s what I keep telling myself, Sensei?  I either got hit in the head too hard or she?s got something else.?  Takahiro said.

?Wouldn?t be the first time a new bloodline limit came out??  Kiba said.  ?She WAS hurt and fighting for her life??

?Yeah, and that?s when Clan traits manifest themselves?  Ayame?s not from a Ninja family either?  None of her teammates were??  Naruto said.

?We?ll look into that?  By the way, I saw your Dad and he?s doing okay?  I told him what happened and that you would see him tomorrow??

?Thanks, Sensei??

?Anyway, I?ve got everything I need for now??  Kiba said.

?Sensei?s??  I want to be a part of whatever team you?re sending out after these people??  Takahiro said.

Naruto smiled.

?I?ll let you know when I do??  He said.

?Are we at war??  Sensei???  Takahiro asked.

?I think we?re dealing with a terrorist organization that may or may not be in cahoots with the Rain??  Naruto replied.

?Politically, it makes them tougher to hunt down and fight, but don?t worry?  We?ll hunt them down one way or another??  Naruto sneered.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 4, 2008)

^annoying..

FLJ: Great job!! pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 356 - Naruto?s Secret Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 356 - Naruto?s Secret Plan*


Naruto walked out toward the practice fields then ducked into a wooded area.

?Naruto??  A voice called out in a whisper.

?Yeah?  That you, Shino???  Naruto replied.

?Yes?  I understand you wanted to see me??

?Yeah?  Are we alone here??  Naruto asked.

?My insects say we are alone??  Shino replied.

?Good?  How are your bugs doing in the Rain Country???

?They have collected bits of information here and there?  I?m still losing some in that one sector I was telling you about??  Shino explained.

?And you don?t know what?s getting them???  Naruto asked.

?It may be some safeguard to prevent someone like me from spying on them??

?I agree??  Naruto replied.  

?You have no way of knowing if they?re on to you using bugs to spy on them, do you???  Naruto asked as he slapped something biting his cheek.

?None at all?  Naruto??  Shino frowned.

?Oh?  I?m sorry, Shino?  That was one of yours???  Naruto asked looking at the squashed insect in his hand.

?Yes??

?Dude? I?m sorry about that?  It..It *was* self defense, you know??  Naruto apologized.

?Please be careful??  Shino sighed.

?Anyway?  Can we get some bugs into the Earth Country as well?  I need to know if they?re working with the Rain Country??  Naruto explained.

?I?ll get right on it?  Can you arrange transportation???

?Sure?  Give me an hour??  Naruto replied.

Naruto left, made his way home and walked in the door.

?Hi, Honey??  He said quietly.  ?Everyone doing okay???

?Yeah?  High-Pockets is asleep?  He?s feeling pretty down right now??  Sakura replied.

?Shelby did a great job of babysitting Tsunade??

?That?s good?  Where?s Obito???  Naruto asked.

?Taking out the trash??

Just then Obito walked in.

?Hey, Pop?!?

?Hey, Son?  Come with me?!?  Naruto replied.

?Uh, oh??  Obito thought.

They walked out the front door and down the street.

?Go over to practice field 2?  Use the current recognition signal?  The man will tell you where to take him, then forget you took him!?  Naruto explained.

?Alright??  Obito said.

?Go?  I?ll cover for you? Be careful??

?Okay, Pop?!?  Obito replied as he ran off into the dark.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 357 - Lady Mancuso*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 357 - Lady Mancuso*


?Ayame???

?Huh???

Everyone laughed.

?Aaaa?meeee??

?Just keep talking to her, Lady Mancuso?  She?ll wake up.?  Sakura said while adjusting the IV drip.

Ayame?s mother gently shook her daughter and called her name.

?Ayame??

?Mom???  Ayame asked with drool coming out of her mouth.

Everyone laughed as Lady Mancuso wiper her daughter?s face and Cheryl checked vitals.

?Where am I???  Ayame asked groggily.

?Your in the hospital, Sweetie?  You got hurt?  Remember??

?N..No???  Ayame replied.

?She?ll sleep most of the day??  Sakura said.

?Will she be alright, Lady Uzumaki??  Ayame?s Mother asked.

?We?ll have to watch her another 12 to 13 hours, but I think she?ll be fine??

?Should I keep trying to wake her???

?No, let her sleep?  The stronger Morphine will wear off in a while??

Sakura looked at Lady Mancuso and smiled.

?Don?t worry?!  She?ll be up and walking around this afternoon!?

?Thank you, Lady Uzumaki??

?Thank you!?  Sakura said.

?Cheryl?  Check her vitals every 5 minutes for the next 40 minutes??

?Yes, Ma?am??

Sakura opened the door to leave and bumped into her husband.

?Oh!  Hi Honey?!  Sensei??  Sakura yelped.  ?Looking for me??? 

?We came to check on Ayame, but while I have you here??

Naruto took the opportunity to steal a kiss.

?Honey?  I?m working?!?  She cooed.

?I know, so am I??  He replied as he stole another kiss.

?Lady Mancuso???  Naruto asked as he walked in the door

?Yes??  Oh!  Lord Hokage?!?

?Please? Call me Naruto?  You know Kakashi-Sensei???

?Awp!  Elmira?!?  Kakashi said.

?Yes?  We?re old friends?  How are you Kakashi???  Lady Mancuso asked.

?I?m doing fine?  How is Ayame???  He asked.

?She?s still out?  Lady Uzumaki said she?ll be fine, though??

?Well, she?s in good hands?  Could we speak with you???  Kakashi asked.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooo.. Talk about what? Very interesting..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 358 - Lady Mancuso*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 358 - Lady Mancuso*


“The Sharingan…”  Lady Mancuso mumbled as Kakashi and Naruto looked at her. 

She silently turned to her daughter’s room and looked at Ayame as she lay in her hospital bed.

“Yes…  It’s possible…”  She confessed.

“It is…?!”  Naruto asked surprised.

“Sensei!  You didn’t…?”

“What?!  NO!”  Lady Mancuso said.  “I mean… No, Kakashi and I didn’t… Though I made the offer several times… Many years ago…”

Kakashi broke out in a sweat.

“No…  My Late Grandmother had an affair with one of the Uchihas…  I don’t know which one…”  Lady Mancuso explained.

“Ayame is the first in our family to become a Shinobi…  I wish she hadn’t…  I tried to talk her out of it…  Maybe I can, now…”

“You still feel that way, Elmira…?”  Kakashi asked.

“Yes.  Kakashi…”

“I’m sorry.”  Kakashi replied.

“So am I…”  Lady Mancuso sighed.

“Hey!”  Yelped a man as he ran up the hall.  

“Ernie!”  Lady Mancuso replied in shock.

“What are you doing out here with both Hoka…  Oh, God…!”

“No..No… Honey… She’s fine…!  We’re just talking…”  Lady Mancuso said as she tried to reassure her husband.  

“You’re sure…?”  He asked.

“Yes…  See for yourself…”  She said as she opened the door for her husband.

Lady Mancuso looked over her shoulder at Kakashi and Naruto and went into Ayame’s room.

Ernie Mancuso walked over to his daughter’s side, took her hand and sat down in a chair.

“Honey…”  He whispered.

“Uhhnn…”  Ayame groaned.

“Daddy’s here…”

Lady Mancuso stepped back into the hallway.

“My husband doesn’t know…  My Grandmother…was never sure either…  I guess we know for sure, now..."  She mumbled

“I’ll tell my husband…  But if I get my way, no one will ever get their hands on this accursed eye technique…  Not even the Leaf!”  

“Not from my daughter, anyway…!”


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 359 - Takahiro's Visit*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 359 - Takahiro's Visit*


?So it?s not only possible, but probable that Ayame has the Sharingan???  Naruto asked as they walked out of the hospital.

?Yeah, yeah?  It?s rare for a girl to have it, though??  Kakashi replied.

?So?  You and Lady Mancuso have some history, Sensei???  Naruto grinned.

?Ahhh?  I asked her to marry me years ago?  She said not unless I resign being a Shinobi??  Kakashi explained.

?What?  Oh, that was a tough choice, Sensei?!?  Naruto chuckled.

?No?  It really was??  Kakashi replied.

?Whoa?  Dude!  Wait a minute!  Just how many women have you proposed to anyway???  Naruto asked.

?Hehe??  Kakashi grinned.

*****

?Takahiro!  How?s the head??  Asked Hitomi as she ran up holding a ?Get Well? balloon.

?Aw, it?s alright??  Takahiro replied scratching at the bandage around his head.

?I guess you saw your Dad???

?Yeah, just now?  I think he?s doing a little better today??  Takahiro said.

?That?s good?  I was on my way to see Ayame?  Wanna come??  She asked.

?We? Didn?t exactly get along??  Takahiro replied.

?She was your teammate, along with Pampa and Borger?  You need to at least make an appearance??  Hitomi said.

Takahiro thought for a minute.

?You?ll go with me???  He asked.

?Sure!  I told you I was going anyway??  She smiled.

?You twerp!  You planned to find me, didn?t you??!?  Takahiro asked with a sneer.

?I?ll never tell!?  Hitomi grinned.

A minute later Takahiro looked at Hitomi.

?Thanks??  He smiled.

*****

?Well?!  You?re awake now?!?  Sakura said.

?Barely?  Sensei??  Ayame replied.

?My stomach?  Hurts??

?It will for awhile?  That?s why you?re on the bottle right now?  You?ll get some soup tomorrow??  Sakura explained.

??  Ugh??  Ayame replied with a grunt as she lay on her side.

Everyone laughed.

Just then, Hitomi and Takahiro knocked.

?Hey!  Come on in??  Sakura said.

?Hi, Ayame?  I didn?t know if it was safe for you to have flowers, so I brought you a balloon!?  Hitomi said.

?Hehe??  She grinned.  ?Nice??

?How do you feel???  Hitomi asked.

Ayame was silent, and stared at Takahiro.

?Takahiro was good enough to bring me up here!?  Hitomi said.

?Borger?s? dead?  Isn?t he???  Ayame asked.

Everyone winced.

?I? knew it??  

Takahiro looked around the room and Sakura motioned everyone else out except for Takahiro and Hitomi.

Takahiro sat down in a chair while Hitomi took Ayame?s hand.

?Yeah?  He died?? Takahiro said softly.  

?Everyone did everything they could?  The head injury was just too much?  I?m sorry??

?Thanks? for? telling me?  Takahiro? No one else? would??  Ayame said with a tear trickling down her cheek. 

Hitomi stroked Ayame?s hair and said, ?I?m sorry??

Ayame used her free hand to reach toward Takahiro.

Takahiro gulped and gently took her hand with his.

She looked at him.

?What? are we? going to do?about it??  She asked as her eyes turned red.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, great chapters..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 6, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Wow, great chapters..



*
Things seemed a little dull and lifeless...

I'm taking this opportunity to mix things up...!


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 360 - The Funeral*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 360 - The Funeral*


Ayame sat in a wheelchair as people filed by in front of her, paying their respects to Pampa and Borger.

?Ayame?  I just wanted you to know how sorry we are??  Leader Elwood said.

It was all she could do to nod.

Elwood?s wife knelt down and hugged Ayame.

?You saved our lives, and we?re grateful?  We want to do something in our village to honor you and your team when you?re back on your feet?Okay??

?Okay??  She replied with a smile.

?Sakura-Sensei?  I?m feeling sick again??  She said fanning herself.

?Okay? We?ll go??  Sakura replied.

?Is she alright???  Elwood asked Sakura.

?She?ll be fine?  It?s just the stress and the heat??  Sakura replied as she moved the wheelchair off to the side.

?Asuma?  Tell everyone we?re going back??

?Yes, Ma?am??  Asuma replied as Sakura made a hand sign and she and Ayame disappeared.

?She should have stayed at the hospital??  Asuma said.

?Could you stay away without making an appearance??  Hinata asked.

?No?  I guess I couldn?t??  He replied.

Hinata squeezed his hand.

?Is that Borger?s family???  Takahiro asked Obito and Hitomi.  ?His brothers, sisters and cousins??  They all look just alike?!  Same face, same bright blue hair, same tall, skinny bodies??  What?s up with that??!? 

Obito and Hitomi tried hard not to laugh.  Obito was starting to chortle, which was making Hitomi lose her composure.

?Stop it!?  She whispered to Obito as she playfully slapped him in the arm. 

?I can?t? help it?!?  He whispered back while wheezing through his nostrils.

?You guys?!  If you?re gonna get a case of the giggles, excuse yourselves!?  Kiba whispered to the three Shinobi.

The tree quietly left and went down the stairs and cracked up laughing.

?I?m sorry? guys??  Obito said.

?It was Takahiro that got us started!?  Hitomi snapped.

?Excuse me?  Could we speak with you??  Said one of Borger?s relatives.

?Yes?  Excuse us please??  Hitomi apologized.  ?We?we were just remembering Borger and??

?It?s quite alright?  He was the cut-up and I?m sure he?d appreciate some laughter here today??

?Look, my name?s Ardmore, this is Durant and she?s Amarillo??

?I?m Obito, this is Hitomi and this is Takahiro??

?Yes? we know.  Good to meet you?  Anyway, we wanted to become Shinobi and help you hunt down Pampa and Borger?s killers??

?I? Don?t know?  You?d have to talk to my Dad?  Besides, you guys are a little old to be starting in the Academy??

?Plus, it would take you close to 2 years to graduate?!  We?ll have these guys rounded up before then?!?  Takahiro said.

?We understand that??  Amarillo said.  ?We?re in this for the long haul?  It?s not just about revenge or vengeance??

?I?ll talk to my Dad later??  Obito said.  ?Just you three??

?There?s a couple from Pampa?s family and a few more from ours??  Durant said.

?Okay??  Obito nodded.

?We?re sorry for your loss??  Hitomi said.

?It?s alright?  They both died doing what they wanted to do?  They died as Shinobi should, didn?t they??

?They sure did, brother!  They sure did!?  Takahiro said with pride.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 361 - The Discussion*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 361 - The Discussion  *


?Naruto Uzumaki?!  I must speak with you!?  Snapped Lady Mancuso.

?Yes, Ma?am???

?I understand that you want my daughter to train with Kakashi?!  Is that right??!?

?Yes, I do, but??

?I forbid it!  I don?t care what the Shinobi laws are, I?ll fight you!  Ayame has gone on her last Ninja mission!?

?She probably has anyway, Lady Mancuso?!  Look, if she wants out, then I?ll grant her a waver, but I?d like to hear it from her?!?  Naruto replied.

?Lord Hokage?!?  Said a proud, slightly over-weight woman in her early 50?s.

?Excuse me, Lady Mancuso?  Yes, Lady Studebaker, and please?  Call me Naruto??

?Not a chance?  You are the Hokage??  She smiled.  

?My apologies to you both, but I couldn?t help but overhear your conversation and I?d like to throw my oar in??  Lady Studebaker said.

?Throw your oar in???  Naruto asked.

?It?s an old clich? Lord Hokage??  Lady Studebaker smiled.

?We?re burying my Son today, along with the Longstreets?  These two boys wanted with all their hearts to become Shinobi and defend the Leaf.?

?It?s men and women like them that allow so many of us to sleep in safety each night, and go about our business each day??

?And I?m PROUD of them!?

?Yes, well, you have quite a few more kids to offer the Leaf if that?s the way you feel?  I don?t?!?  Lady Mancuso huffed.

Lady Studebaker glared at her.

?No need to be rude, Elmira??  She replied with a smile.

There was silence as the two women stared at each other.

?My apologies, Lady Studebaker?  What you must be going through right now??

?I?ll miss Borger?  I?ll miss Pampa?  He used to come to our house with Borger, mooch a meal then they?d both head over to the Longstreets to do the same?!?  Lady Studebaker grinned with a tear in her eye. 

?Rest assured I?ll cry my heart out tonight and many other nights for the rest of my days??

?But if I get to feeling too sorry for myself, I?ll remember that they died saving the lives of many, many innocent people?? 

?I?understand what you?re saying??  Lady Mancuso replied.

?But let someone besides my daughter do the saving of innocent lives from now on?!?

?Forgive me of that both of you, but I?m that selfish!?

?Well, to each their own??  Lady Studebaker replied.  ?I only hope more innocent people don?t die because your brave and capable daughter isn?t there??

?Lord Hokage? Would you and your lovely wife please have dinner with us and the Longstreets tonight??  She asked.

?Yes, of course??  Naruto smiled.

After Lady Studebaker and her family left, Naruto looked at Lady Mancuso and said,  ?Let?s discuss this later?  Now is not an appropriate time??

?Very well??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooo.. good job!! It's sad how both Pampa and Borher are gone..
But i think the story need a few close deaths..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Ooo.. good job!! It's sad how both Pampa and Borher are gone..
> But i think the story need a few close deaths..



*
I was gonna just whack one of 'em...

Then I thought: "Why not BOTH?"

I think it makes for a better story, and sadly, sometimes it happens that way in real life...

Again, I have these people in my mind...  They have their quirks and personalities...  THIS happens to them, and what's their response?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 7, 2008)

Look like The Sharingan still lives.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Look like The Sharingan still lives.




Yeah I had to keep it goin'...


No new Chapter until tonight...  Gas is "cheap" again so I'm going on a short Road-Trip!

I'm on my way to Erath (pronounced Ee-Rath) County to "bootleg" some Dublin Dr Pepper!  ~  FLJ

DDL EPISODE 3


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

*Chapter 362 - Naruto?s Offer*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 362 - Naruto’s Offer *


“Alright Ayame…  How does this feel?”  Sakura asked as she pressed on Ayame’s stomach.

“OW!  It..It’s still sore, Sensei…”  She replied.

“But it doesn’t hurt except when I press down…?”

“Or if I turn wrong, Sensei…”  Ayame added.

“Cheryl…  Any sign of infection…?”  Sakura asked.

“No, Ma’am…”

“Well, I think you’re going to be fine…  You’re looking better today…”  Sakura said.

“I feel better…  Just sore…”

“We have you off the Morphine and on regular pain killers…  I think we’ll try you on solid food tomorrow…”

“Sounds good, Sensei…  Pizza…?”  Ayame asked.

“Uh, NO!”  Sakura smiled.  “A nice, bland chopped chicken sandwich…”

“Ugh…”

There was a knock at the door.

“Hi, Honey!  What’s up?”  Sakura asked.

“Well, I’m here to see Ayame…”  Naruto replied.

“Ooo!  So official sounding…!”  Sakura grinned.

“Well, actually…”

“Now wait a minute, Naruto…”  Lady Mancuso said.

“Honey…  We talked about this…  He’s the Hokage and he has the right…”  Ernie Mancuso said to his wife.

“Let’s all go out into the hallway…”  Sakura said.

She put her hand on her husband’s shoulder as she herded everyone out of the room.

“You’re looking a lot better, Ayame…”  Naruto said.

“Thank you, Sensei…”  Ayame replied.

“First I want to say how sorry I am about Pampa and Borger…  Near as I can tell you all did everything as you should have…”

“Yes, Sensei…”  Ayame replied.

“Ayame, I’m…  Gonna have to sideline you…”

Ayame looked at Naruto.

“Sakura tells me your wounds will take another 4 to 6 weeks to heal up proper…  And your Mom is…”

“Throwing a fit, I know…”  Ayame said.

“That’s part of it, yes…  The other is you have the Sharingan…  We thought it was a lost technique…  The Sixth being the only one left who has the Sharingan that still works.”  Naruto explained.

“For that reason alone, I won’t be sending you on anymore missions…  We can’t afford to lose you, now…  Do you understand…?” 

Ayame looked down and was silent a moment.

“S..Sensei…  I was hoping to help track down the… the guys who…”

“I know you were…”  Naruto said as he sat down in the chair next to her bed.

“Ayame…  Tracking down Pampa and Borger’s killers is my job as the Hokage…”  

“It will be a Jounin Level S-Rank mission…  You, Asuma and Takahiro wouldn’t be going on it anyway…  I’m sorry, but that’s the way it has to be…!”

“Yes…  Sensei…”

“Now…  Your Mom wants you to resign as a Shinobi…  Under the circumstances, I told her I would accept your resignation without any strings…”

“Is that what you want?”

“No, Sensei…  It’s all I’ve ever wanted…  To do…”  Ayame pleaded.

“Okay…  Talk it over with your Mom…”  Naruto said.

“From here on out, because of the Sharingan, you, your Mom and your sister will all travel outside the village with a bodyguard…” 

“If you want to stay on as a Shinobi…  I’ll arrange for you to train with Kakashi and you’ll be reassigned to village security…  Okay?”

Ayame was silent for a moment.

“O..Okay, Sensei…”  She replied somberly.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate parents sometimes.. 
I hope she gets back in action soon..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 8, 2008)

*Chapter 363 - Hinata?s Progress*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 363 - Hinata’s Progress *


“Naruto…  That thing you wanted has been done.”  Shikamaru said.

“Sent to all our friends in the field…?”  Naruto asked as he looked at the artist drawings.

“Yes.”  Said Temari.  “And I have Tami watching the cupboard…”

“Good…”

“What are we gonna do?”  Shikamaru asked.

“You’re gonna hold the fort while I go to lunch…”  Naruto replied.

“Hehe…”

*****

“So what happens now…?”  Asuma asked.

“Well, there’s usually a board of inquiry, before you’re allowed to go back on duty…”  Replied Obito.

“I don’t see where you have a problem…  Even Kiba-Sensei said you were in the clear…”  

“Whoa!  Good block, Sis!  You’ve been working out on your own…!”

Hinata grinned as her Clone sparred with Obito’s Clone.

“I hope you have your wallet with you today…”  She thought to herself.

“So will I rebuild my team or will I be reassigned…?”  Asuma asked.

“Probably both, since all you have left is Takahiro.”  Obito replied.

“30-seconds, Sis…!”

“Hehe…”  She snorted and nodded to her Shadow Clone.

Hinata’s Clone jumped back, held out her hand and focused.

Blue energy started to collect in the Clone’s hand and compressed into a sphere.

“Whoa--oa!”  Yelped Asuma as Hinata grinned ear-to-ear.

Obito was stunned as Hinata’s Clone charged his Clone and hit him in the chest with a fully developed Rasengan.

The Obito Clone growled in pain as he took the hit and dropped to his knees.

“Ahh--hh…!”  Hinata howled in disappointment as the Rasengan failed to take out the Obito Clone.

“TIME!”  Obito yelled as he got up and ran to the Clones.

“Both of you hold your Jutsu’s…  How bad are you torn up?”  He asked his Clone.

“I..I’m fine, but I felt that…!”  He grimaced.

“Cool!”  Obito replied as he looked at the scorch marks on his Clone’s chest.

“Congratulations, Sis!”  Obito smiled.  “You’ve mastered the Basic Rasengan!”

“Yeah, I still didn’t kill your Clone though…”  Hinata said.

“That’s okay…  You’ve still surpassed me in a new technique!”

“Yeah, yeah…”  She replied.

“Don’t sound so glum, Sis…  Let’s all go eat!  My treat!”  Obito grinned.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 8, 2008)

Good one man, this is the Best.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 364 - Meat of the Day*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 364 - Meat of the Day *


?Lady Novi??

?Is my Father here??  She asked as she walked into the underground bunker.

?Yes, Ma?am.  He?s in his laboratory??

?Father?!?

?Yes, Pumpkin??  You?re back?!  How did it go???

?There was a Leaf Team there that was spending the night?  Thrusday attacked the edge of the village and sent four in to kill the leader?  They failed.?  Novi explained.

?They did???  Kagari asked.

?Yes, but they did manage to kill at least one of the Leaf Shinobi, maybe two or three, and several of the villagers??  Novi replied.

?Our losses???

?Nine.?

Kagari sighed.

?Well, it still accomplishes my goal?  Where is Thursday???

?He, Shaw and a couple of others are unwinding at their favorite tavern at the border.?  She smirked with contempt.

?Very well?  It may be his last opportunity to enjoy himself??  Kagari said.

?And Father??  The Leaf is using mules that are capable of some sort of Long-Distance Transportation Jutsu??

?Really??  Hmmm??  Kagari replied.

?Pumpkin??  Why don?t you go and spend some time with your Mother???

?Yes, Father??  Novi said as she turned to leave. 

*****

Thursday and his men walked into the tavern.

?Hey, heeeeyyyy?!  You?re back!?  Said a buxom redhead excitedly.

?Well, most of us, Baby!  My guys have had a rough time?  How about settin? us up???  Thursday said.

?Sure thing!?  She winked.

?Joe!  Sake for these guys!? 

?I?ll take a meal, too!?  Said Shaw.  ?What the meat of the day??

?It?s roast duck and Charlene??  A leggy blonde whispered into his ear as she sat a bottle of Sake down in front of him.

?And you must be Charlene??  Shaw replied as he motioned for her to sit down next to him.

The other men sat down and started to drink and flirt.

Another man seated at a table swallowed the Sake in his cup, left a tip and quietly left the tavern.

He stood on the porch, pulled out a cigar, bit off the end and lit it.  As he walked away from the tavern, Thursday?s men threw one of the locals out of a window.

The man took a long puff and kept walking.

When he got to the edge of the town, he pulled out a scroll and the Leaf Notice he had received and looked at it.

?That?s them!?  He thought to himself.

He bit his thumb and weaved his hand signs and summoned the Kunai.


*To be continued? 

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 9, 2008)

"The man took a long puff and kept walking."
Who is he?? Can't wait to find out.. pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> "The man took a long puff and kept walking."
> Who is he?? Can't wait to find out.. pek



Ah, he's just a guy...

Assuming Naruto has made a lot of friends in a lot of places that no one else knows about...  He's someone willing to return a favor!

A good Hokage needs a few good snitches here and there...


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 9, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Ah, he's just a guy...
> 
> Assuming Naruto has made a lot of friends in a lot of places that no one else knows about... He's someone willing to return a favor!
> 
> A good Hokage needs a few good snitches here and there...


Hehe.. Great idea.. pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Hehe.. Great idea.. pek




"Willie the Snitch" in White Heat with James Cagney... (1949 - A great flick!)

You get to see Willie for a grand total of about 25 seconds, 14 minutes into the movie.

There's also another guy, an un-named detective with a cigar at the grocery store, who phones in a tip on Cagney's Mother...

Drops a nickel into the payphone that uses a rotory dial...!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 365 -  Naruto and Sakura?s Game Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 365 -  Naruto and Sakura?s Game Plan*


?Naruto-Sensei?!?  Tami yelped as she ran into Ichiraku?s.

?Yeah, Tami???

?Master-Nara wants to see you?!?  She replied.

?Master-Nara???  Asked Ayame.

?He gets a little formal with his daughter?!?  Naruto grinned as he paid Ayame.

?Sounds... more like a code? To me.?  She replied.

?Shhh??  Naruto shushed as he glared at Ayame.

?Oh!?

?Okay Tami?  What happened??  Naruto asked as they headed for the office.

?Kunai No. 236 disappeared from the cupboard?  It?s issued to Cotton up along the Sand border where the Rain and Grass come together??  She explained.

?That so??  Alright, go find Hitomi and tell her to meet me at Practice Field 3 in 20 minutes?  Find your Mom or your Dad to do the same??  Naruto said.

?Mom or Dad???

?Yes, either one will do?!?

?Okay, Sensei!?  Tami grinned.

Naruto ran home and walked into the house.

?Honey??  That you???  Sakura asked.

?Yeah??  Naruto kissed his wife.  ?How are you??

?I?m fine?  Tsunade is asleep?  What?s up??  Sakura asked.

?Duty calls??  Naruto said.

?Yeah??  Sakura said.

Naruto grabbed a small pack and checked his Weapon?s Pouch.

?Honey?  You?ll stick to our agreement? Right??  Sakura asked as she looked in on Tsunade.

Naruto walked up behind her and slipped his arms around her and kissed her cheek.

?Yeah? I?ll stick to the game plan just like we worked it out.?

?She?s a beautiful baby??  He said as he hugged his wife.

?How do you feel about another one???  He grinned.

?How would you like a knot on your head??  She scowled with a chuckle.

?Well, not before a mission??  Naruto smirked.

?I gotta go!?  He said as he kissed her cheek again.

He grabbed a couple of scrolls and shoved them into his pack.

Sakura walked up and put her arms around Naruto?s neck and kissed him. 

?Okay??  She said,  ?I can do another one?  If you don?t mind we wait a couple of months??  

?I want a little bit of a break between children?!?  Sakura grinned.

?Y..You mean it???  He asked.

?Sure!?

They kissed and held each other tight.

?Honey? I know you have to do this, but? Stay safe?  Please don?t make me a widow??  She asked.

Naruto kissed Sakura on her forehead.

?Not a chance.  I?ll stick to our game plan.  I promise.?  He grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 9, 2008)

Awww... Cute cute.. Naruto and Sakura are a great couple..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Awww... Cute cute.. Naruto and Sakura are a great couple..




*For those of you who have been begging for some Naruto action...  Stay tuned!  It's coming!


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 366 -  Naruto Strikes! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 

*Chapter 366 -  Naruto Strikes! - Part One*


?Naruto?  Shouldn?t one of us go with you???  Shikamaru asked.

Naruto didn?t answer.

?C?mon, man!  You?re the Hokage!  Someone else should be doing this!?  Shikamaru yelled.

?I?m the Hokage and that?s the reason I have to do this!?  Naruto yelled back.

?Nobody kills my kids and gets away with it!?  He said.  

?That?s the message I want to make sure the whole damn Shinobi world knows!?

?Sensei?s???  Hitomi asked as she walked up.

?Yeah, Hitomi?  Come on up!?  Naruto said.

?Is? it safe??  She asked.  ?You two are pretty loud?!?

?Hehe?  Not the first time!?  Shikamaru sneered.

?No, it?s sure not?  It?s okay, Hitomi?  Just a disagreement among old friends??  Naruto said.

?Why are you having Hitomi take you??  Get Obito!?  Shikamaru said.

?Hehe?  Hitomi will obey my orders to leave and keep her mouth shut after she drops me off?!?  Naruto replied.  ?Obito won?t?!?

?Uh, do I need extra weapons??  Hitomi asked.

?No?  You won?t be there long enough and you?re dropping me in a safe place!?  Naruto said.  I?ll call you if I need you??

?Bull-headed, troublesome, pain in the? Geez??  Shikamaru sighed.

?Sensei?  I don?t know what this is all about, but I?m not comfortable about taking you to a suicide mission??  Hitomi replied.

?It?s NOT a suicide mission, Hitomi?  Don?t you worry??  Naruto replied.

?Summon Jake??

?Yes, Sensei??

Hitomi bit her thumb, weaved her signs and summoned Jake.  Naruto opened a scroll with a map and showed Hitomi and Jake where he wanted to be dropped off.

?That?s about 2 kilometers inside the Wind Country, Cousin??

?That?s right, Jake?  I?ll walk the rest of the way to this border town here.?  Naruto replied as he pointed n the map.

?Why don?t I take you there direct??  Jake asked.

?Because I don?t want to show off you, your capabilities or your speed to anyone in those countries, if I can help it??  Naruto said.

?It?ll be fine, Jake!?

?Take care of the store, Shikamaru!  If anyone askes, tell ?em I?ll be back sometime tomorrow!?  Naruto said as he helped Hitomi onto Jake?s back and then climbed on himself.

?Yeah, yeah??  Shikamaru groaned.

?Let?s go guys!?  Naruto said.  ?We?re burning daylight!?


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 9, 2008)

GO NARUTO!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

*Chapter 367 -  Naruto Strikes! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 367 -  Naruto Strikes! - Part Two *


FOOM!

?Alright, Hitomi?  You go on back??  Naruto said.

?Sensei?  Are you sure???  Hitomi asked.

?I?m the Seventh Hokage?  This is my responsibility??  Naruto grinned.

?You go on back?  That?s an order.?

?Okay?  Sensei??  Hitomi frowned.

?Hey, wait a minute??  Naruto said.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?

Naruto created three clones, then made another hand sign.

?Transformation Jutsu!?

The original Naruto stood before Hitomi as an old man wearing a poncho.

?How do I look, girlie???  He asked with a wheezy voice.

Hitomi snickered.

?You?re going on the mission like that??  She asked.

?Yeah, and using my Clones for cover, but keep it to yourself??  Naruto grinned.

?Go on back, Hitomi?  I?ve got this figured out.?  Naruto said confidently.

?Okay, Sensei?  Let?s go Jake??

?So long, Cousin!?  Jake said.

FOOM!

?Spread out, cover the flanks and sneak across the border??  Naruto said to his Clones.

After he had walked for about an hour, he walked up to a platoon of Sand Ninja.

?Say, old man?!  What are you doing out this way??  You lost??

?No, Sonny??  Naruto cackled.  ?I?m just out seeing the country in my old age?!?

?Well you can?t go this way?  You?re leaving the Wind Country and going into the Grass?  You?d need special permission from the Kazekage??  The Sand Ninja grinned.

?Are you the kid in charge here??  Naruto asked.

?Yes, Sir? I am.  I?m Captain Webb??

Naruto motioned Webb closer.

?Captain Webb?  Silverplate??  Naruto whispered.

?S..Sir??!?  Webb gulped.

?You heard me??

?Y..Yes, Sir?!  Sergeant?  Let him pass!?

?Sir???

?I said, let him pass??  Webb said.  ?And then forget you saw anything.?

?Yes, Sir!?  The Sergeant replied with a puzzled look.

Naruto waved as he passed the other men and went across the border and on his way.

The Sergeant walked over to Webb and asked, ?What was all that about??

?Standing Order #123?  He invoked the code word that only about five or six Shinobi are allowed to use.  Anyone caught using it without authorization face death or life in prison??

?Many years ago, I watched the Kazekage publicly execute a man with his Sand Coffin Jutsu for using it??

?Should we get a message off to the Sand??  The Sergeant asked.

?Don?t write anything down.  Deliver it to the Kazekage, personally.?  Captain Webb ordered.

?Yes, Sir!?


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

*Chapter 368 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 368 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Three *


Naruto walked into the border village and found Cotton.

?Say!  Would you have change for a 10 spot??  He asked.

?Would two 5?s work??  Cotton replied.

?I?d rather have 1?s??  Naruto replied.

Cotton cautiously looked around and motioned Naruto to follow him.

?I have my guys covering us?  Speak into this microphone??  Naruto instructed.

?The guys you?re looking for are all partying??  Cotton said.

?Wine, women and song???  Naruto asked.

?More like drugs, sex and rock & roll??  Cotton said.  

?Their leader is over there in the tavern getting stoned?  The other guy on your flyer is down the street with his lady friends??

?I can smoke him out??  Naruto mumbled.  ?The girl??

?I haven?t seen her?  I don?t think she?s with them??  Cotton replied.

?There?s four other guys who came in with them?  Two in the tavern, one outside and the other one snuck off with some chick?  I didn?t see where.?

?They got a lot of friends here to back them up, old man?  Watch yourself.?  Cotton said.

?I?m okay?  You find yourself a safe place?  I?ll give you 3 minutes??  Naruto said as he slipped Cotton a wad of cash.

?Here?  Take this to cover ourselves??  Cotton said as he handed Naruto a small bag.

?Weed??  Naruto asked.

?Laced with a high yield exploding tag??  Cotton grinned.  ?Give ?em hell for me, old man!?

?You got it!  Now scram?!?  Naruto said as he shoved the paper bag under his poncho.

Cotton made his way down the alley and into the shadows.  It was over an hour before sundown and he wanted to find a safe place to watch.  

He quickly made his way around the village and down the street and into an apartment building.  There, Cotton had a view of the street.

Suddenly, a hand grabbed Cotton from behind.

*****

Naruto gave instructions over his mike to his Clones and they all made their way into position.

?Hang on?  I?ve got a problem?  Stand by??  One Clone reported.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 10, 2008)

Go Naruto Action.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

I LIKES IT!! pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I LIKES IT!! pek



*
I have to go out for a while, but I'm just gettin' started!

(I'm on my way to Saltgrass for steak...!)


Check back!  More after I write it!


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

*Chapter 369 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 369 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Four *


Cotton made his way down the alley and into the shadows.  It was over an hour before sundown and he wanted to find a safe place to watch.  

He quickly made his way around the village and down the street and into an apartment building.  There, Cotton had a view of the street.

Suddenly, a hand grabbed Cotton from behind.

“Oh, Lord!”  Cotton gasped.

“What the hell are you doing here?  I told you to find a safe place!”  The Naruto Clone hissed.

Cotton was relieved when he realized it was Naruto.

“Th..There is no safe placed here, my friend…  Besides, if you think I’m gonna miss this, you’re crazier than I thought…!”  Cotton explained.

“Hehe…  At least get down behind something sturdy…”  The Clone said.

“Okay…  We’re good.”  The Clone reported into his mike.

“Number 1… Deliver the message.”  The original instructed.

“Transform!”  Said the Clone and then walked around to the front of the tavern and went inside.

“Th..That’s the girl… I think…”  Cotton said to the Clone that was with him.

“Hehe…  That’s me…”  The Clone replied.

“I..I remember now…  She was here before…!”  Cotton said.

“She was?”

“Once…  Just once…  She came and got these guys right before…”

“She hired this bunch…”  The Clone said.

“She… Didn’t seem the type to mastermind… She was somebody’s agent…”

*****

Number 1 looked around the tavern through the shades he was wearing.  Several men were gawking at him, but nobody dared to approach.

“Interesting…  Henged into a babe like this, someone always tries to cop a feel…”  He thought to himself.  

The Clone then saw Thursday in a circular booth with two scantily clad women and sharing a joint.  The Clone walked up to him.

“Novi…!”  Thursday said with bloodshot eyes.  “Back with more work for us?”  

“So that’s her name…”  The Clone said with a grin as he broke the Transformation in a puff of smoke.

“Holy!”  “What the hell?”  “Did you see that?”

People in the tavern looked and mumbled to themselves.

Thursday stared in shock for a moment.

“Whoa…  Either you’re Naruto Uzumaki or this roach is stronger than I thought…”  He said.  

“I don’t care if you are the Hokage…  If you’re here to get information from me, I’m not tellin’ you Jack!”  Thursday said with an arrogant tone as he put both his arms around the two women at his sides.

The two women giggled and snuggled up to Thursday.

The Clone slowly pulled out Pampa and Borger’s Forehead protectors and sat them on the table.

“I’m not here for information…  I’m here to kill you…”

“Really…?”  Thursday huffed.

“All I want to know is which one of you bastards killed Borger…”  The Clone said.

“Oh, well now, I’ll tell you that!”  Thursday replied.  “You’re talking about that punk with the bright blue Mohawk, right…?”

The Clone nodded with contempt.

“That was Shaw…  And, he won’t mind my telling you…  It’s all he’s bragged about since we attacked that village…!”  Thursday gloated.

The Naruto Clone glared at Thursday.

“Nobody kills my kids and lives…!  He said loud enough for everyone in the tavern to hear.

“Now, do you want to get up, go outside and do this fight proper…?!”  

“Or do you want to die right here, smokin’ your damn dope and hiding between these two skirts…?!” 

Thursday snorted, leaned back and flipped the Naruto Clone the bird.

The Clone snarled at Thursday and lunged across the table to grab him by the throat.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

GO NARUTO!!!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

*Chapter 370 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 370 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Five *


The Naruto Clone glared at Thursday.

?Nobody kills my kids and lives?!  He said.

?Now, do you want to get up, go outside and do this fight proper???  

?Or do you want to die right here smokin? your damn dope and hiding between these two skirts?? 

Thursday snorted, leaned back and flipped the Naruto Clone the bird.

The Clone snarled at Thursday and lunged across the table to grab him by the throat.

Before the Clone could grab Thursday, five Kunai struck his back, then a sixth, then a seventh.

Thursday grinned as the Naruto Clone gasped in pain.

?You?re a bigger fool that I thought??  Thursday smiled as the Clone turned around to face his attackers.

?Ahhh!?  The Clone gasped for air as he quickly studied the room, making a mental note of everyone?s positions.

Thursday had gotten up from the table, grabbed the Naruto Clone by the head, spun him around and looked the Clone in the face with a Kunai in hand.

?How did a moron like you get to become Hokage???  Thursday hissed into the Clone?s face.

Thursday shoved his Kunai into the Clone?s eye and into his brain.

The Clone fell to the floor and Thursday picked up a nearby cup of Sake and announced,  ?I just killed the Hokage!  Drinks are on me!?

A loud cheer went up and the Clone disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?The hell??!?  ?Shadow Clone??  ?I knew that was too easy?!?  The men mumbled.

?EVERYONE LOOK SHARP!?  One man yelled.

*****

?Hehe??  The Naruto Clone with Cotton said as he pulled out a Shuriken, saturated it with Wind Chakra and threw it.  

He quickly weaved his hand signs and said,  ?Mass Shadow Clone Jutsu!?

Suddenly there were over a thousand Shuriken spinning their way toward the tavern.

?Transprotation Jutsu!? The other two clones yelled and they disappeared in puffs of smoke.

The Shuriken slashed into the tavern and kept going, striking and cutting into Thursday?s men, severing flesh, bone and organs.

Several died instantly, others fell to the floor mortally wounded.  Others were yelling and screaming.

The two Clones had popped into the tavern just before and grabbed the innocents the first clone had picked out and transported them out, including the two women Thursday was with.

One of the Clones Transported back into the tavern, walked by the dead and wounded with the paper sack and stood over Thursday.

?Good, you?re still alive?  I want you to see this coming!?  The Clone said.

Thursday was gasping and wheezing with his spinal cord severed.

?I..I?m all torn up?inside? can?t move??  He gasped.

?You like that grass, don?t you???  The Naruto Clone said.  ?Have a hit with my compliments??

The Clone opened the sack and dumped the contents into Thursday?s face along with the exploding tag, which softly floated down onto his chest.

?Y..You? Bastard??  Thursday hissed.

?The Tag is a gift from Cotton??  The Clone said.  ?You and your gang of cutthroats killed his wife and kids three years ago?  Consider justice served.?

The Naruto Clone weaved his hand signs with one hand and the tag exploded.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it!! pek Fav Fanfic ever!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chapter 371 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 371 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Six *


?The Tag is a gift from Cotton??  The Clone said.  ?You and your gang of cutthroats killed his wife and kids three years ago?  Consider justice served.?

The Naruto Clone weaved his hand signs with one hand and the tag exploded.

Outside there was a loud bang and the tavern shattered in a massive fireball.

Debris went up into the air along with the roof and the walls disintegrated into the street.

Onlookers ducked and cringed as they felt the heat.

?What the hell is going on??!?  Yelled Shaw as he ran into the street and fastened his pants.

?Major Thursday was in there!?  One man yelled.

?Yeah!  Along with most the other guys!?  Another yelled.

As they stared and watched the flames, one of Naruto?s Clones walked up and faced them.

?Which one of you bastards is Shaw??  He yelled.

?I am!  Who wants to know??  Shaw yelled back.

?Naruto Uzumaki?!  The Seventh Hokage of the Village Hidden in the Leaves?!?

The Clone pulled out Pampa and Borger?s Forehead Protectors and held them up.

?Two of my kids died because of you?!?  The Naruto Clone yelled over the roar of the flames.

?Pampa killed the guy that killed him?!  YOU killed Borger and now I?m gonna kill you!?  The Clone yelled as he slipped the Forehead Protectors back into his Weapon?s Pouch.

?Is that was this is all about??!  Don?t get mad at me because you sent some damn, stupid kid out to do a man?s job!?  Shaw laughed.

?He left himself wide open!  Using a lightning Jutsu at night?  He was so blind, he didn?t even see my Kunai coming!?  Shaw yelled back with amusement.

?You also killed innocent women and children?  I?m not letting that pass.?  The original Naruto said as he walked out into the open and faced Shaw and the two men.

?Shadow Clones??  Shaw whispered.

?You cover me??  Naruto said to his Clone.

?Hehe?  I?m about to send you to hell?!  You and your clones!?  Shaw yelled as he pulled out a Kunai with an exploding tag.

Naruto glared at Shaw, then glanced at his palm.  He quickly created a Rasengan and compressed it down to the size of a ping-pong ball.

?What are you gonna do with that?  Hit me with it??  Shaw laughed.

?Three seconds??  Naruto said as he brought his palm up to eye level.

?Three seconds??!?  Shaw asked.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU?!?  Naruto yelled as he slapped his free hand down onto the Rasengan.

The Rasengan disappeared in a puff of smoke and Shaw?s head exploded in a shower of blood and gray matter.

?Holy!?  One of the other two men yelled as he was hit with a fragment of Shaw?s skull.

The other man soiled his pants as he fell to the ground and begged for mercy.  

Naruto created a second compact Rasengan and held it up.

?We..We surrender?!?  The first man said.

?A little late for that?  Don?t ya? think???  Naruto said.

?We can help you?!  We know things?!?  He yelled.

?Please don?t kill me??  The other man whined.

?Not interested.  My kids knew things?  All the people you?ve killed knew things??

?We?We can tell you about Kagari?  He?s the mastermind!?  The first man begged.

?What about this Novi girl???  Naruto asked.

?She works for him!?  The other man wimpered.

?Seven and Eight!  Seal these two cowards to a scroll?!?  Naruto said as he released his Rasengan.

The two men looked up and stared at a hundred Naruto?s glaring at them with contempt.

Both men began to sob.


*To be continued? 

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 11, 2008)

Ahahahaha.. Nice.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 11, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Ahahahaha.. Nice.




*
A small, but nasty Rasengan "transported" into an opponent's skull...

Short and sweet!

I would hope that will classify as a "Hokage Level Jutsu"... 

~  FLJ

*


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Whoa I could've sworn I read this on fanfiction.net before, nice job.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chapter 372 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 372 - Naruto Strikes! - Part Seven* 


Naruto had summoned the Kunai and was patiently waiting 2 kilometers outside the border town.

FOOM!

“Sensei!  Are you alright?”  Hitomi asked half panicked. 

“Uh, fine… And you?”  Naruto replied trying to keep a straight face.

Hitomi gave him a blank stare and shook her head.

“Sensei…  You’ve only been gone 7 hours!  There’s no way you could’ve…”

“Could have what…?”  He asked calmly.

Jake stood there silently and chuckled to himself.

“Oh… they weren’t there…!”  She giggled.

Naruto looked at Hitomi and strained his brow.

“No, Hitomi… I got the guys who killed Pampa and Borger.”

Hitomi stood stunned.

“I killed all but the two on this scroll and the girl that wasn’t with them, but I have a lead.”  Naruto explained.

“Don’t look so surprised, Hitomi…  I am the Seventh Hokage, after all.”  Naruto grinned.

Hitomi felt a shiver race through her body.

“You okay?”  Naruto asked.

“Y..Yeah…  I’m fine…”  She smiled.

“Well then…  Let’s go back to the Village.”  Naruto said.

“Climb on, Cousins!”  Jake said.

Naruto helped Hitomi onto Jake’s back and he climbed on behind her.

FOOM!

“Naruto!  Are you alright?!”  Shikamaru yelped.

“I’m fine…  Get Ibiki…  There’s two guys on this scroll he needs to interrogate…”  Naruto said.

Hitomi leaned against Jake and wiped sweat from her face.

“You okay, Whistle-Britches…?”  Jake asked.

“Yeah…  Is that how a real fight with a Hokage is…?”  She asked.

“Most of the time…  If they get the drop on their opponents…  And they aren’t too powerful…”  Jake said.

“My God…”  Hitomi said with awe.

“Hitomi…  Keep in mind the first four Hokage’s died protecting this Village…  Never forget that Naruto and Kakashi would die in a heartbeat to protect everyone…”  Jake explained.

“Naruto is still young and at the top of his game…  Kakashi is slowing down and nursing old injuries, plus he’s going blind in his Sharingan…”  

“It’s up to you and your generation to prepare yourselves to protect Konoha as well as raise and train the next generation of Leaf Shinobi…  It’s a big responsibility…”

Hitomi sighed.

“Jake…  Do you think Obito will one day want to become Hokage…?”

Jake whinnied, then brayed and hearty laugh.

Hitomi smiled, then giggled.

“Only if it’s forced on him!  I look for his sister to some day become a Hokage…!”  Jake replied.

“But…  That’s down the road.”

“Now, if you don’t mind, Cousin…  How about fetching me a nice, big bucket of oats and some of that sweet corn?


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 12, 2008)

*Chapter 373 - Naruto?s Visit*



I'm having an 'off-day' today folks...!

Bear with me...!

~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 12, 2008)

*Chapter 373 - Naruto?s Visit*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 373 - Naruto?s Visit *


Naruto knocked on the door.

?Come in??

?Hi Ayame!?  Naruto said.

?Hi, Sensei?!?  Ayame replied laying her magazine down.

?How are you feeling?  You?re looking better and sitting up!?

?I?m doing okay, Sensei?  I?m still a little sore, but I?m back on solid food.?  She said.

?Well, I sent for Asuma and Takahiro because I have some news for you?  Ah, there they are?!  Come on in guys?? 

?Hi, Sensei??  ?Hi Ayame??  Asuma and Takahiro  said as they greeted each other.

?Hmm?  Shojo Romance Manga? Nice!?  Takahiro said sneaking a peek at Ayame?s magazine.

?Stop that!?  She blushed as she slapped his hand and flopped her blanket over the magazine.

?Anyway guys?  I wanted to tell you myself?  I got that band of cutthroats that attacked the village?  I got their leader and the guy that killed Borger??

?Th..They?re dead???  Asuma asked.

?Yes?  I used a Shadow Clone to kill the leader, and then I used a special technique of mine to kill the guy that killed Borger?  I did that one personally, but don?t tell my wife?!?  Naruto said calmly.

The three Shinobi looked at each other in silence.

?Thanks for letting us know, Sensei?? Takahiro said.  ?We had kinda hoped we could have been in on it ourselves, but??

?This was my responsibility??  Naruto said.  ?I?m the Hokage and? I think of all you guys as my kids?  Nobody does to you what these guys did and gets away with it??

?I wanted to do this solo to get that message out?  And I did it??

?Did you get all of them, Sensei???  Ayame asked.

?What about that girl???  Asuma asked.

?No?  There were two cowards that I almost killed, but they were too pathetic to die a Shinobi?s death, so I sealed them to a scroll and brought them back for interrogation.?

?They?ll be executed without honor at a later date??  

?The girl wasn?t there, but I have a lead on her and the Mastermind behind this whole thing?  So there?s still plenty for you guys to do??  Naruto grinned.

?All of that is also top secret, of course??  He added.

?Sensei, I? Uh??  Takahiro said.

?What??  Asked Naruto.  ?Go ahead and say what?s on your mind??

?Well, all due respect, Sensei, but the idea of you fighting our fight for us?  It? just doesn?t sit well with me??  Takahiro said.

Naruto nodded his head.

?The day will come where you?ll be older and some kid not much older than you are now will be calling you Sensei??  Naruto explained.

?And you may have to go and hurt down someone who hurt or killed one of your subordinates??

?I hear what you?re saying, and it?s good that you feel that way?  Better than not wanting to go and hunt them down? *yourself*? but let someone else do it?.?  Naruto said and then smiled.

The three Shinobi were quiet.

?All that said, I?m proud of you guys, and I expect great things from you in the years to come?  Train hard and become Shinobi that the Village can depend on??

?That?s? what Pampa said? before he??  Ayame said.

?It?s something you said to me, Sensei??  Takahiro said.

?Pampa said he? overheard you say it to Asuma??  Ayame added.

Naruto was silent.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, great chapter..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 12, 2008)

*Chapter 374 - A Hero?s Welcome*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 374 - A Hero?s Welcome *


?Hi, Honey??

?Hehe? Didn?t take you long??  Sakura said to her husband.

Naruto walked up, embraced his wife and kissed her.

Sakura melted into his arms and snuggled her face under his and held him.

?Hmm?  This is nice!?  He said.

?I was worried about you, you jerk!?  She said.

Naruto grinned and kissed his wife on the head.

?I heard you got ?em??  Sakura said. 

?Yeah?  I?m sorry, but I broke my promise to you at the last??  Naruto said.

?You found the guy who killed Borger??  She said.  ?I knew you would if you found him??

?Yeah?  He bragged about killing him??  Naruto said.  ?I thought about letting my Clone handle him? Then I couldn?t?  I?m sorry??

Sakura squeezed him tight.

?I would have done the same??  She replied.

?You?re not mad at me???  Naruto asked.

?No?  I love you and I?m very proud of you??  Sakura said.

They held each other and continued to kiss.  Soon they heard a baby rattle and Tsunade began to coo and cackle as she woke up.

Naruto and Sakura grinned at each other.

?No!?  Sakura cooed as she stepped back and pointed her finger at him.  

?Not for another 2 months, remember???  She said as she went to check on Tsunade.

?Hi--iii, Honeyyy?!?  She cooed to Tsunade.

Sakura laughed as Tsunade squealed and put her fist into her mouth.

?Did you tell Asuma?s team???  Sakura asked as she checked the baby?s diaper.

?Yeah?  First thing I did??  Naruto replied.

?How?d Ayame take the news???  Sakura asked as she prepared a fresh diaper.

?Better than I expected?  Here, Honey let me help you?!?

?G--WAA!?  ?EEWWWW?!!!?   They both yelped as Sakura opened Tsunade?s diaper.

Tsunade cackled and tried to put both hands into her mouth as she kicked her legs and stared at her Mom and Dad.

?Phew!  If anyone ever wanted proof of the existence of God, all they have to do is smell a dirty diaper?!?  Naruto said as he picked up the soiled diaper and opened the hamper with his foot.

?Not only does God exist, He?s got a sense of humor!?  

Sakura laughed and gagged while trying to hold her breath as she wiped Tsunade with a baby wipe.

Sakura sprinkled some baby powder onto Tsunade and wrapped the diaper around her.  Naruto fastened the safety pins and stole a kiss from Sakura.

She bit her lower lip and bumped him with her hip.

?So what did Ayame say when you told her???  She asked.

?Well, that speech I gave Takahiro several months ago must have been a lot more inspiring than I thought?  ?Become a Shinobi the Village can depend on??  He?s living it, Honey?!?  Naruto explained.

?It?s his Ninja way and he telling others about it??

?That?s cool, Honey!?  Sakura grinned.

?Evidently he told Pampa and Borger, and Pampa told Ayame as he died??  Naruto continued.

?Oh, wow??  Sakura said as she held Tsunade.

?Well? Ayame wants to train with Kakashi, learn to use her Sharingan and go on missions again??  Naruto said.

?What did her Mom say??

?They?re arguing??  Naruto said.

?I don?t know why?  I won?t send Ayame out on anymore missions?  We haven?t had any fully functioning Sharingan users in years?!?  

?Well, give it time, Honey?!?  Sakura said as she gave Naruto a quick kiss and carried Tsunade into the den.


*To be continued? 

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 12, 2008)

I likes!!  But it seems i missed reading a few chapters..
About what happened to Sasuke... ??


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 12, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I likes!!  But it seems i missed reading a few chapters..
> *About what happened to Sasuke... ??*



*

Heh, heh, heh...!

I had a spoof in mind, but put it on the shelf in light of recent developments in the Manga...

I may bring it out later...


Spoiler:  




Sasuke is still a mystery here, but if he's still alive by the time my series comes around, I figure he's blind.

I don't KNOW anything...  It's just a hunch...!




~ FLJ

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 12, 2008)

*Chapter 375 - The Good and the Insane*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 375 - The Good and the Insane *


?She?s fast asleep??  Naruto whispered into Sakura?s ear.

?Yeah??  She said as she looked at her baby daughter with soft eyes.

?She?ll be that way for a couple of hours??

Naruto watched his daughter breathe as she slept in her crib.  He reached over, took her hand and rubbed her small fingers with his thumb.

?Can?t get over how tiny everything is??  Naruto whispered.

?Don?t touch her too much or you?ll wake her up??  Sakura snickered.

Sakura looked at her husband with admiration as he continued to watch Tsunade, then slid her arm around his shoulders and kissed his cheek.

?Follow me??  She whispered as she took his hand and walked toward their bedroom.

?Eh?  What about???  Naruto asked as he followed his wife.

?Shut up...!?  Sakura grinned as she shut the door.

*****

?Master Kagari?!?

?What is it, Carla???

?It?s Major Thursday and his men?  They?re all dead!?  Carla reported.

?Mmm?  And that affects me how???  Kagari quizzed.

Carla stood stunned.

?M..Master? They were??

?Expendable?  Carla?  Expendable??  Kagari replied.  ?Don?t waste your time worrying about them??

?They were just sub-contract labor?  I can get them anywhere? Anything else???

?I should tell you??

?Tell? me???  Kagari interrupted.

?Let you know? Master?  That they were hunted down by the Leaf?s Hokage?!  Single-handed?!?  Carla said.

?Hmmph!  Naruto Uzumaki??  Kagari said as he looked into his microscope.

After a few seconds, Kagari sighed.

?You know Carla? If I believed in God, I would be scared right about now??

Carla was silent for a moment.

?You? Don?t believe in God??  Master???  She asked.

?No I don?t??  He said as he wrote down some notes.

?However?  I?ve been wrong before??  He added.

?He?s insane!?  Carla thought to herself.

?I know what you?re thinking right now??  Kagari said.

Carla gasped.

??That I?m insane?  Right??

?N..No Master? I? uh??  Carla stammered.

?It?s quite alright? Carla?  I am insane??  He said as he stood up and looked at Carla.

Carla stood where she was, terrified to say another word for fear that it would be the wrong word.

?You?re very, very?  Pretty...  How old are you???  Kagari asked.

?N..Nineteen? Master?!  Carla answered.

Kagari walked around her and checked her over.

?Okay??  He nodded.  ?You may go??

?Yes? Master??  She said, now more afraid for her safety than she was a few seconds ago.

She bowed, then turned and walked quickly out of the laboratory and shut the door.

Kagari walked back to his table and put another slide into the microscope.

?Note to self??  He thought as he glanced over to an un-prepared exploding Red Tag.  ?Put Carla in the top five?? 


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 12, 2008)

THEY GOT FREAKY!! 
Kagari= Pervert!! hahaha


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 13, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> THEY GOT FREAKY!!
> Kagari= Pervert!! hahaha




Yeah...  Kagari is a little...  Creepy...

More on him later...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 13, 2008)

*Chapter 376 - New Information - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 376 - New Information - Part One *


Two weeks later?

?Thanks again, Naruto?!?  Ibiki said.

?Anytime, Ibiki-Sensei?!?  Naruto Jr. said as he left the building and walked out the front gate.

He whistled down the street, picked up a stick and clattered it down the length of a fence as he walked.  In a few minutes he walked into Ichiraku?s.

?Hey Bro!?  He said to Obito who was stuffing his face and sitting next to Takahiro.

?Geez??  Obito mumbled, annoyed at his little brother.

?What will it be, as if I didn?t know???  Ayame asked as she flirted with Young Naruto.

?A big bowl of Ramen with extra pork!?  He grinned.

?Sure thing!  Is your big brother gonna treat you??  She asked, joking around.

?Hehe?  This last week, High-Pockets has made more money than I have?!?  Obito said.

?Oh, really?!  Doing what???  She laughed.

?Well, I shouldn?t tell you this, Ayame-Sama, since it violates child-labor laws, but it involves top secret government technologies??  Naruto Jr. boasted.

?My Dad?s had him pulling weeds again??  Obito said.

Ayame laughed.

?Hey, Bro--ooo?!?

?I?ll be back in a minute, guys?!?  Ayame said.

?Hey?  You two fought those guys in the North Village, right??  Naruto Jr. asked.

?We?re not supposed to talk about that?!?  Takahiro said as he thumped Naruto Jr. in the head.

?Ow, hey!?

?Hey, Takahiro?  Nobody hits my little brother but me?!?  Obito said.

?Terribly sorry, old man!?  Takahiro replied.  ?High-Pockets? My apologies??

?Yeah!?  Said Naruto Jr. as he rubbed his head.

?He?s right, though, you twerp!?  Obito said as he smacked him lightly up the side of his head.

?Ow?!?

?Don?t talk about top secret stuff!  Don?t even hint that you?re involved with it!?  His older brother growled.

?Okay, okay?!?

?Alright then??  Obito said as he finished his bowl.

?Ayame-Sama?  This is for the three of us?  Keep the change!?  Takahiro said as he placed money down on the counter and got up with Obito.

?Hey, guys?  I do need to ask you something?  Both of you??  Naruto Jr. said.

?About pulling weeds??  Obito smirked.

?Yeah, Bro?  Important? Weeds??  He replied.

?Ayame-Sama??  Takahiro said,  ?Can you keep that warm for him???

?Yeah, I need another 10 minutes anyway??  She replied.

?Okay?  This way??  Obito said.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 13, 2008)

OOoo.. Secrets..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 13, 2008)

*Chapter 377 - New Information - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 377 - New Information - Part Two *


?Alright, High-Pockets?  What?ve you got??  Obito asked.

Naruto Jr. looked around.

?That dark-haired chick with the dark glasses you fought??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Yeah, what about her???  Obito asked as Takahiro listened.

?I got to poke around in the minds of the two guys Dad captured?  Her name?s Novi??

?Yeah, we know all about that??  Takahiro said.

?Well, don?t you guys think she looks a lot like H???  Naruto Jr. asked.

?Hinata Hyuga??  High-Pockets, that?s??  Obito said as he thought about smacking him in the head again.

Takahiro suddenly felt like he had seen a ghost.

?No, man?  He may have something?  I got close enough to her to get grabbed and thrown by her??  Takahiro said.

?Where is H???  He asked.

?I think she?s home today?  Buford was coming into town and?  Hey, where???  Obito said as Takahiro took off running.

?Take him and tell your Dad about this!  Do it now?!  I gotta check something out!?  Takahiro said.

?Alright, High-Pockets? Lets? go??  Obito said.

?What about my Ramen???

*****

Takahiro made his way to the Hyuga household and into the courtyard.

?Tenten-Sama?  Hi!  Is Lady Hinata around???  Takahiro asked.

?No, she isn?t, Takahiro?  She?s out on a date with Buford from the Sand??

?This time of day???  Takahiro asked.

?Well, she?s on duty later?.?  Tenten replied.

?Oh?  Do you know where??  It?s very important??

?One of the restaurants, Takahiro??  Tenten replied puzzled.

He turned to leave and then asked, ?Tenten-Sama? Do you know if the Hyuga Clan ever? Ah??

?Ever what?  ?Takahiro.?

?No, I should talk to Lady Hinata first?  Thank you, Tenten-Sama??

Takahiro ran out of the courtyard, checked his watch and went toward the restaurants.

*****

?Well, it was nice seeing you again, Buford?!?  Hinata Uzumaki said as they walked out into the street.

?Yeah, we should be seeing more of each other for a while?!?  Buford replied as he held Hinata Hyuga's hand.

?Good to see you again, Asuma??  Buford said as he shook Asuma?s hand.

?Hey!?  Takahiro yelled as he ran up.

?Yo, Takahiro!?  Buford said.

?Hey, man!?  Takahiro said slightly out of breath.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 13, 2008)

What did they find out?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 13, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> What did they find out?




*
Find out tomorrow... Maybe.

I just spent 15-minutes upchucking into a wastebasket...

I thought that chicken tasted funny...  I guess it was foul... 

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 14, 2008)

*Chapter 378 - New Information - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation  *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 378 - New Information - Part Three *


“Naruto-Sensei…!”  Asuma said as he ran into the office with Takahiro and Hinata Hyuga behind him.

“What now?”  Naruto asked.

“You went and got her…?!”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…”  Grinned Takahiro.

“Check this out, Sensei…  Show him, H…!”  Takahiro said.

“Okay…”  Hinata said skeptically.

Hinata Hyuga put on a pair of dark shades and let her dark hair loose from it’s ponytail.

“Well…?”  She asked.

“It’s close enough…”  Said Naruto Jr.

“I think there’s a very close resemblance…”  Takahiro said.

“Resemblance…?  That’s a big word for you, man…!”  Obito joked.

“Hey, Lee-Sensei and Anko-Sensei have taught me more than just Tai-Jutsu, you know…!”  Takahiro grinned.

“Okay, guys…  Enough.”  Naruto said.

“Hinata looks how you described this Novi girl.  And I henged into her to hunt down the other guys.”  He added.

“I didn’t get that close of a look myself, but I agree…  She looks close enough…”  Said Asuma.

“So what does all this mean…?”  Asked Obito.  “You don’t really think H is secretly this Novi chick…?  Or that Novi a long lost sister…?”

“Now, wait a minute Obito!  My Dad has always been faithful to my Mom!  He’s never…”  Hinata said as she whisked the shades off and stared at Obito.

“I’m not saying he has, Hinata…  What I’m saying is there a lot of people who look like other people who have *no connections* with the people they look like…”  Obito replied.

“Well, knowing the old history of the Shinobi world, it’s also possible that somebody had an affair way back when…”  Naruto said.

“Look at Ayame…  Her Great Grandmother had an affair with one of the Uchiha’s…  Now she has the Sharingan…”

Obito winced.

“The Hyuga Clan is a large Clan and anything is possible…”  Naruto added.

“Sensei…  Is it possible this Novi girl has the Byakugan…?”  Takahiro asked.  “She reached right out and grabbed me from her blind side.”  

“If she has the Byakugan, she doesn’t have a blind side…”  Hinata said.

“Whatever the case, I believe it’s worth looking into…  This Kagari guy is too dangerous to ignore…”  Naruto said.

“All of you keep this to yourselves…  I’ll handle it.”

“Can I go get my Ramen, now?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

Everyone laughed.

“Yeah, go ahead, Son…”  Naruto chuckled.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm.. Is it the *real* Hinata Hyuga? 
Kiba would be soo happy!! pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 14, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Hmm.. Is it the *real* Hinata Hyuga?
> Kiba would be soo happy!! pek



*

Hmmm.  

Uh, no...


I want to get into Volume 3 about or just after Sept. 1st. (Labor Day in the US)

There's plots and subplots I'm working on.

Right now, I'm still sick from yesterday and it hurts to even think.  

I may do the shortest chapter I've ever done tonight and go ahead tomorrow. 

Thanks for reading...  I'll be back!


"That bird was rotten!  We ate a rotten bird!" ~ Margaret "Hotlips" Houlihan from MASH


*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 14, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Hmmm. *
> 
> *Uh, no...*
> 
> ...


 
Hmm.. I guess i'll just see then now wont i?? 
Volume 3? Nice.. 
A short chapter is alright.. Can't wait!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 15, 2008)

*Chapter 379 - New Information - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 379 - New Information - Part Four *


Obito was sitting on a bench and watched his Dad run down the stairs from his office and make his way toward the practice fields.  

“Dad!”  He yelled.

“Obito…  Uh…”  Naruto replied.

“I need to talk to you out here…”  Obito said as he ran to catch up.

“I was wondering why you just didn’t come up to the office…  What’s on your mind?”  Naruto grinned.

“This thing with Novi and the Hinata Clan…  You know what I always told you about those Red Tags…”  Obito said.

“Yeah, Son…  That you didn’t buy Iwashi’s report…”  Naruto replied.

“There is *no way* that he should have survived that blast…  I barely did.”  Obito said.

“Dad, I want your permission to look into this further…”

“Secret ANBU files…  The works…”  Obito whispered.

Naruto was silent.

“You don’t know what you’re asking, Obito…  It’s even dangerous.”  He finally said.

“So is ignoring what this Kagari guy is up to…  If somebody is making these tags and planning an attack, it will kill everyone in this village…”  Obito said.

“Are ANBU’s secrets so precious to risk the lives of everyone we’ve dedicated ourselves to protect?” 

“Ouch!  Son…”  Naruto groaned.

Father and Son were silent for a moment as they walked.

“Alright.  I’ll set it up.”  Naruto said.

“Thanks Dad…”

“Just be sure and forget everything else you see and hear…”


*To be continued…

*




*Spoiler*: __ 




Be sure and reread Pages 30 and 31 of this thread...  Chapters 231-239, and Chapter 243 on Page 37...  

I had to reread them myself to keep my own story straight!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 15, 2008)

*Chapter 380 - Master Naruto*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 380 - Master Naruto *


?Hi, Honey?!?  Naruto yelled.

?Hi, Pop!?  Hinata replied.

?I see Kakashi-Sensei and Ayame are sharing the practice field with us.?

?Yeah, there?s plenty of room for what we?ll be doing.?  Naruto said to his daughter.

?Alright!  So you?ve mastered the Rasengan?!?  Naruto said proudly.

?Well, I?ve got the basic idea down?  I wouldn?t say I?ve *mastered* it just yet??  Hinata replied. 

?Don?t worry, you will?  Let me see you crack one off!?  Naruto said eagerly. 

Hinata looked at her palm and concentrated, a spinning ball of blue Chakra appeared.  She smiled and looked at her Dad who was grinning ear to ear. 

?And you?re able to do it with one hand?  Sweet!?  Naruto said with pride.

?You?re putting your old man to shame, you know that don?t you???  He joked.  ?I had to use my clones for the longest time to get the thing going!?

?Well, Pop?  I had you to copy from??  Hinata said.

Kakashi nudged Ayame.

?You watch this with your Sharingan?  It will be your first big lesson??

?What are they going to do, Sensei???  Ayame asked.

?Just watch??

?Okay, Honey?  Ram that thing into that tree over there!?  Naruto said.

Hinata walked over, held her tongue over her upper lip and slammed her Rasengan into the trunk of a large tree.

The swirling ball of Chakra twisted itself past the bark and into the tree and out the other side.

?Whoa!?  Yelped Ayame.  ?What is that???

?That?s the Rasengan?  It requires a fair amount of Chakra and it?s mainly a close-range Jutsu?  But it?s devastating if you can connect.?  Kakashi explained.

?Very good, Honey!?  Naruto said to his daughter as he walked up beside her, put his arms around her shoulders and gave her a kiss on her temple.

?Thanks, Dad.?  She replied as she reached up and kissed his cheek.

?Alright, step back here with me and I?ll show *you* one!?  Naruto said.

They both stepped back and Naruto created a Rasengan of his own.

?Watch this??  He said.

?You?re making it smaller??!?  Hinata asked.

?Yeah?  I?m compressing it?!?

Naruto brought it up to eye level and looked at the same tree as before.

?Kakashi-Sensei?  This is how I took that guy?s head off a couple of weeks ago??  Naruto said.

?I?m watching??  Kakashi replied.

Naruto concentrated, looked at the tree, slapped his free hand down on top of the Rasengan and said, ?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

The ball of Chakra disappeared in a puff of smoke as the tree trunk exploded and the rest of the tree fell down on top of itself.

?Geez??  Said Kakashi.

Hinata and Ayame stood with their mouth?s open.

?No wonder that other guy crapped his pants??  Kakashi mumbled.

?Oh? My? Gawd?!?  Hinata exclaimed as she put her hands over her mouth.

Naruto turned around and grinned at his daughter, then she began to laugh.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Be sure and reread Pages 30 and 31 of this thread... Chapters 231-239, and Chapter 243 on Page 37...
> 
> I had to reread them myself to keep my own story straight!



lol, that's what happens when you write close to just as many chapters as the actual author _drew_




Sorry I haven't been around much. Been on a week long vacation in Florida. Small tip for anyone who's planning on taking a trip to Disneyland and such. Bring money! Seriously . Had a great time regardless. 

But enough about me. Very badass chapters. I see Naruto's the Hokage for a reason . The sharingan makes a comback, and another Hyuuga may be walking around somewhere. This is some really good stuff. Shame Borger died, but it does help add a little somethin' to the story


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 15, 2008)

THAT WAS SO COOL!!! 
I loved the chapters.. Amazing job!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> lol, that's what happens when you write close to just as many chapters as the actual author _drew_
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. Been on a week long vacation in Florida. Small tip for anyone who's planning on taking a trip to Disneyland and such. Bring money! Seriously . Had a great time regardless.
> 
> ...




*Many thanks!  Yeah, it mixes things up and gives it a more serious tone, I think.*



To those of you in Illinois, the Stearman Fly-In in Galesburg is coming up!

(Sept.1-7, 2008)

This thing is a BLAST!  130 WW2 Biplanes used as trainers, now privately owned...!  

If you can get up there on a Tuesday or Wednesday you might be able to get a free "hop" for 15 or 20 minutes!

Wish I could go, but I have to work.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

*Chapter 381 - Good Medicine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 381 - Good Medicine *


Hinata created four Shadow Clones and Naruto spent an hour teaching her how to do the Transportation Jutsu with an object in her hand.

?This isn?t that difficult?  It?s nothing like Transporting yourself or Obito?s Long-Range Transportation Jutsu??

Ayame worked on the same Jutsu with Kakashi.

?Okay, Ayame?  Give it a try??  Kakashi said as she created a Rasengan.

Ayame held up the Rasengan and slapped her hand down onto it.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

The Rasengan disappeared and another tree trunk exploded, bringing the top of the tree down to the ground.

Both girls looked at the tree and began to laugh.

?What?s so funny??  Kakashi asked.

?I don?t know, Sensei?  It?s just the way the trunk explodes and the top part of the tree falls??  Ayame replied with a muffled snicker.

?Alright, I?ll try one??  Hinata said as she held a Rasengan.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  She yelled as she slapped her hand down onto the Rasengan.

The ground 40 feet in front of her exploded, sending a soda can into the air and into the tree she was aiming for.  

The girls cracked up laughing again as they watched the can bounce over and over between the tree?s branches as it tumbled to the ground.

?Great?  That?s all we need?  Two Kunoichi?s with the giggles??  Naruto thought.

?You were supposed to aim for the tree, Honey??  Naruto said shaking his head.

?I know?.  Dad??  She replied laughing.  ?I looked? away at? the last second??

Ayame did another, this time the top section of the tree popped into the air and landed upside down with a bounce.

Both girls began to laugh uncontrollably and Naruto began to laugh as well.

Hinata was laughing so hard she couldn?t focus.  Finally after composing herself, she created another Rasengan.

She aimed for a tree and cracked up just as she preformed the Jutsu.

The Rasengan exploded in the ground right under the tree.  The base of the tree shattered and the whole tree fell to the ground, prompting another round of giggles.  

?You guys are having too much fun??  Naruto chuckled.

?I?m? Sorry Dad??  Hinata snorted.

?Don?t apologize, Honey?  Go ahead and have a blast!?  Naruto grinned.

Both girls began to laugh uncontrollably again and began to wipe tears from their eyes.

Kakashi chuckled as well and decided it was good for Ayame to laugh and enjoy herself.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2008)

don't know what's so dang funny, but hey, whatever works . At least Ayame's havin' fun.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

Great job!! They needed a good laugh..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> don't know what's so dang funny, but hey, whatever works . At least Ayame's havin' fun.




Sort of like Mythbusters when they get to doing some of their experiments with "Buster"

They all cracked up big time when they did the 'float off the building with a sheet of plywood'...


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 16, 2008)

To good man,and it's so funny


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 16, 2008)

What was so funny?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> What was so funny?




Well, Buster...  The Mythbuster's Crash Test Dummy, was supposed to gently float off the top of a 4 story building while hanging onto a 4x8 sheet of plywood.

Every single test they made, Buster went staight to the ground with a THUD...

The experiment was such a failure that everyone broke up laughing to the point of tears.

I seem to remember they used an egg in some jello-like substance that was supposed to be Buster's brain.

Everytime they openned the egg compartment, it was broken...  Which just added to the case of giggles everyone had...

I dunno...  Maybe you had to be there...

Hey!  You might be able to catch it on Youtube...!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

*Chapter 382 - Breakfast Date*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 382 - Breakfast Date *


2 Days later?

Naruto walked up to the ?Mule Deck? on top of the Hokage?s Office where Obito was getting off duty.

?Great morning??  Naruto said as he looked at the sky.

?Hi, Dad!  Yeah, it sure is!?  Obito replied.

?Morning, Naruto-Sensei?!?  Hitomi said as she was snuggled up next to Obito and wrapped in one of her Dad?s oversized jackets.

?Hi, Hitomi?  How long have you been here???  Naruto asked.

?About 40-minutes?  I brought us breakfast?  I made it myself!?  She grinned.

?Well, I hope you?re a good cook!  You and Obito marry like you plan, you?d better be?!?  Naruto joked.

?That?s what I?m working on, Sensei?!  So far he?s eaten everything I?ve brought him!?  Hitomi said.

Obito nodded his head as he looked at his Dad, but his eyes said a different tale.

?I see??  Naruto replied as he held his tongue.

?Well, anyway?  Obito, I have an assignment for you??  Naruto said.

?Go out to Practice Field 4, hide in the woods and Transport yourself to the place on this map?  You won?t be gone long??

?Okay, Dad??  Obito said as he took the scroll Naruto handed him and shoved it into his Weapon?s Pouch.

?That ?thing? we discussed.?  Naruto hinted.

?Thing???  Hitomi asked.

?Just a little errand running, Hitomi?  Nothing to worry about?  Wouldn?t even classify as a D-Rank Mission?  More like an F-Rank if we had it.?  Naruto explained.

?But?  Forget you saw any of this?  Understand??

?Yes?  Sensei??  Hitomi replied.  

?Told ya it?d be this way?!?  Obito said as he kissed Hitomi and started to get up.

?Go ahead and finish breakfast, Son??  Naruto snickered.  ?You don?t have to be there for another 30-minutes?!  See you later, Hitomi!?

Naruto turned and left.

?Bye, Sensei!?  Hitomi said.

Hitomi squealed and then giggled as Obito grabbed her and dragged her into his lap.  They wrapped their arms around each other and kissed.

?You warm???  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  So you like my cooking??  She asked arching her eyebrows.

?Your bacon and eggs are great, but the muffins need a little work??  He said as he stole a kiss.

?Hitomi giggled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww.. Good chapter.. I like seeing Obito and Hitomi having fun but adding Naruto in it, just made it better..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

*Chapter 383 - Obito?s Earthquake*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 383 - Obito?s Earthquake*


FOOM!  WHUMP!

?Ahh!  Still can?t get it right standing up!?  Obito griped to himself as he Transported to the spot on the scroll.

He stood up and dusted himself off.

?As capable as you are and you still can?t get a Transportaion Jutsu right??!?  A voice said.

?Who?s there??  Obito asked as he looked around the thick, wooded area.

?All my names are classified.?  Said what Obito thought sounded like a woman.

Your Father says you?re snooping around in ANBU affairs?  That?s not cool?? 

?I?m not sure it can be helped.?  Obito replied.

There was a long silence.

?I want to know if the report by Iwashi on Hinata Inuzuka?s death is some sort of a cover-up by ANBU, or if that?s the actual report he made.?  Obito said assertively.

The voice remained silent.

?The report is the one Iwashi made himself??  The voice replied.

?And before this goes any further, ANBU is loyal to the Hokage!  For you to imply otherwise is pretty brassy, even if you are the Hokage?s Son!?

?If Iwashi made that report himself, then he?s a liar!?  Obito boomed.

?Or he was taken over by one of those Kabuto?s??  He added.

?Because he survived the explosion???  The voice asked with an annoyed tone.

?Exactly.? Obito growled.

?You survived an explosion from a Red Tag??  The voice said.

?I?m different?  I trained with Master Neji?  He couldn?t have survived an explosion like that??  Obito explained.

?So unless Iwashi had some other trick up his sleeve, he wouldn?t have survived and therefore wouldn?t have known how Hinata Inuzuka died.? 

?Obito-Kun?  Do you know how insane this sounds??  The voice asked.

?I have no choice?  The stakes are too high?!  If I turn out to be wrong, nothing would make me happier!?  Obito replied.

There was another long silence.

?Is it your contention that Hinata Inuzuka and the other ANBU Operative are still alive??!?  The voice asked.

?That?s? more than I know??  Obito replied as he took a deep breath.

?I just know Iwashi shouldn?t have survived?  That means he either wasn?t there when the explosion happened, or it never did happen...?

There was a silence as the ANBU operative stepped out of the shadows dressed in a long cloak and a ?cat-mask? and looked at Obito.

?You plead your case well, Obito Uzumaki??  The ANBU Operative sighed.  

?Go home.  We will look into this.?


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 16, 2008)

OOOOOOoooo.. What if?...  Nevermind..


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 17, 2008)

If Hinata is still alive. Where is she?


----------



## ShikamaruTemari (Aug 17, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 17, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> If Hinata is still alive. Where is she?




I guess that's what our heroes will have to find out...  If they can...

Personally, I think something very evil is afoot...

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 17, 2008)

*Chapter 384 - Kakashi?s Roadies*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 384 - Kakashi?s Roadies *


FOOM!  WHUMP!

Obito Transported himself back and hit the ground on his back.  He was so preoccupied with his thoughts that he didn?t care.

?Gotta be a way to get more information?!?  He mumbled to himself.

He sat and thought for several minutes, then stood up and Transported himself to the cemetery.

Once again he came in high and fell to the ground in a heap.

Obito got up, dusted himself off and walked around.  After about 10-minutes he found Iwashi?s headstone. 

?Died over eight years ago??  He mumbled to himself.  ?Wonder what it would take to dig him up for an autopsy???

?Ahh!?  He growled as he sat on the ground.  ?This is an impossible task?!?

*****

?Anyway, that?s my plan?? Kakashi said.

?I don?t know, Sensei?  I really want to keep Ayame here in the Village.?  Naruto replied.

?We aren?t going very far and I?m taking Hinata with me?  Lexington is a friendly, peaceful village Southwest of here, and it?ll get both girls out of the Village for awhile.?  Kakashi explained.

?Ayame?s mother will screech bloody murder, you know?!?  Naruto sneered.

?She?ll do that anyway??  Kakashi winked.  ?I?ll talk to her.?

?Alright, Sensei?  They?re your eardrums!?  Naruto replied.

*****

?So?  I get to leave the Village??  Ayame asked excitedly.

?For a few days??  Hinata replied.

?I?m surprised your Dad went for that??  Ayame replied.

?Well, I?m going with you for protection!?  Hinata grinned, taking a playful poke.

?Hinata?  I don?t NEED your protection??  Ayame growled.

?I know?  I?m just giving you a hard time??  Hinata chuckled.

?Well, when do we leave??  Ayame asked.

?In the morning?  Kakashi-Sensei is always late, so don?t worry about showing up at the crack of dawn?!?  Hinata said.

?Just be aware that these Kakashi diplomatic PR missions can get boring, so bring something to read.?

?That bad???  Ayame winced.

?Yeah?  We?re ?roadies??!?  Hinata grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 17, 2008)

Been away for awhile and things seem to be same old. I get the point that the new generation sirpass's the last but this is just messed up ( my opinion ). Example: 
General Thursday and his men ran away from Obito, when Obito went to help the team in the village. Yet when Naruto when to the bar, they treated Naurto like shit, like he was nothing. Naurto's the hokage, so when he go's after someone they should be sitting there pants, but instead they made fun of him and all. Where's Obito, they were scared of and ran off. 

There was a time when only Naruto,Kakashi,jiraiya and the 4th? could use the rasengan, but it seems like everyone is useing it, i can understand Hinata and Obito but not don't with Ayame doing it too. Also TRANSPORTATION JUTSU, everyone's doing it. The Spacial/great jutus's that once only afew people couild do, now even kids are doing them like there nothing. 


Not trying to bad mouth you bro, just saying what i think. Hope you don't take this in a bad way. Just wanted to let you no of some of the things i wasn't down with. Other then that, loveing the story, keep up the great work.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 17, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Been away for awhile and things seem to be same old. I get the point that the new generation sirpass's the last but this is just messed up ( my opinion ). Example:
> General Thursday and his men ran away from Obito, when Obito went to help the team in the village. Yet when Naruto when to the bar, they treated Naurto like shit, like he was nothing. Naurto's the hokage, so when he go's after someone they should be sitting there pants, but instead they made fun of him and all. Where's Obito, they were scared of and ran off.
> 
> There was a time when only Naruto,Kakashi,jiraiya and the 4th? could use the rasengan, but it seems like everyone is useing it, i can understand Hinata and Obito but not don't with Ayame doing it too. Also TRANSPORTATION JUTSU, everyone's doing it. The Spacial/great jutus's that once only afew people couild do, now even kids are doing them like there nothing.
> ...





This is based on my understanding that a Sharingan user is able to copy a technique, including the Rasengan.

Obito has never tried to learn the Rasengan.  Asuma was learning it with Hinata at the start, but never finished.

Novi was able to 'sense something' about Obito when he showed up...  

She was the first to panic and the panic spread to the others when they saw Obito put his fist through their 'strong-man's' chest.  

Naruto went in alone, and Thursday was quite stoned and arrogant.  

(Moral: Dope will make you stupid!)   

PLUS:  So far only Naruto, Sakura, Obito and the mules have demonstrated Transportation Jutsu.  (With the exception of some of the bad guys)

Yes, Ayame and Hinata have learned Transportation Jutsu as far as moving an object 40 or 50 feet...  But not themselves.  I just figure that takes longer to learn.

So far, Obito, The Fourth and the mules are the only ones that can Transport themselves several dozen miles.

This is to say, I think there is a distance factor along with the SIZE of what you're trying to Transport with the Jutsu.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> This is based on my understanding that a Sharingan user is able to copy a technique, including the Rasengan.
> 
> Obito has never tried to learn the Rasengan.  Asuma was learning it with Hinata at the start, but never finished.
> 
> ...



*sharingan user is able to copy a technique, including the Rasengan. *
But don't they need to have a lot of chakra? Wouldn't expect Asuma to have that much chakra to do the resengan.  

*So far, Obito, The Fourth and the mules are the only ones that can Transport themselves several dozen miles.
Naruto can't? Naruto should be as good as the 4th, maybe even better.


I'm just tired of Obito alway's being the center of stage, we need a lot more Natuto action. Something like the village getting attacked, and need to see that Naruto is much much stronger then Obito. Right it seems that Obito is the strongest and unstoppable even by Naruto.*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> *sharingan user is able to copy a technique, including the Rasengan. *
> But don't they need to have a lot of chakra? Wouldn't expect Asuma to have that much chakra to do the resengan.
> 
> *So far, Obito, The Fourth and the mules are the only ones that can Transport themselves several dozen miles.
> ...


*


I guess I should say, we haven't seen Naruto do a Long-Range Transportation Jutsu...  Remember, Obito picked it up from Jake.

I keep trying to steer this toward Hinata, but I can't ignore Obito either...  (I think that's called painting yourself into a corner...)


Naruto doesn't have to be 'as capable' as the Fourth...  The Fourth was "a genius", Naruto isn't...  (Take it up with Mr K.)

(There's no comedy with geniuses, unless they end up with egg on their face.)  

Naruto is a lovable 'goober' that manages to come out on top...  We should all be so lucky.


Thing is, if you're in a position like Asuma was, you call in Obito.

It's not, "Hey, this guy is getting too much air time...  I ain't callin' him!"

It would be like Col. Moore in "We Were Soldiers" refusing to call in air support.


I really don't see how to keep Obito out of everything short of killing him.*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

*Chapter 385 - Yoshiko Nakamura*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 385 - Yoshiko Nakamura *


Obito was still sitting in front of Iwashi?s grave trying to think.

?Hello??  Excuse me???  He heard a voice.

Obito turned around.  Standing there was a woman who obviously had the Byakugan.

?Ma?am???  He replied as he stood up.

?Are you alright??  She asked.

?Yes, Ma?am?!  I?m just thinking, trying to figure something out??

?I thought maybe you were a friend of Iwashi?s??  She said as she laid down a bouquet of flowers.

?Uh, no Ma?am?  He was before my time?  I?ve heard a little about him though??  Obito said while taking a quick look around.

?Well, he was a very brave man??

?He was??

?Oh, yes!?

?I guess he died in battle, then???  Obito asked, hoping she might talk.

?No, he died in bed?  Heart attack they said?  How can anyone die of a heart attack at 22???  She said.

?I don?t know?  Heart condition, old injury of some kind???  Obito replied.

?Maybe?  My name is Yoshiko Nakamura?? She said, reaching out to Obito to shake his hand.

?Iwashi was my Son??  She added.

?Yes, Ma?am?  I?m Obito Uzumaki??

?Yes, I know??  She grinned.  ?My third cousin Neji has told me a lot about you??

?So Iwashi also had the Byakugan???  Obito asked.

?Yes, he did?  He was one of the last to have the Branch Family Curse Mark, thanks to your Father?  I feel? We owe the Uzumaki?s a great debt?!?

?Yes, Hinata has told me a little about that and??

?She was the first of the Branch Family to not have to wear the Curse Mark!?

?Yes Ma?am, she told me??  Obito replied.

The woman sighed.

?Ma?am??  Do you know if they did an autopsy on Iwashi??  Obito asked.

?Yes? Yes they did?  Why do you ask??  She asked hesitantly.

?Well, my Dad has me sorting out some old records and your Son?s mission where Hinata Inuzuka was killed came up, and?  Well, that what I?m doing here??  Obito explained trying not to give too many details.

?He never was the same after that mission??  She replied.  ?He was cold, distant?  Kept to himself??

?He started to drink and smoke a lot the last year of his life?  The medical examiner thought that was what killed him??

?Wow??  Obito replied.

?I?ve never told anyone this?  But? I kind of felt like my Son wasn?t there anymore?  Like he was a different person?  He always remembered everyone?s birthdays before?  He always forgot after that mission.?  She said.

?I?m sorry??  Obito replied.


*To be continued? 

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

*Chapter 386 - Ayame?s Resolve*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 386 - Ayame’s Resolve *


Early the next morning,  Ayame walked out to the Heroes Memorial with  her pack and two roses.  As she walked up she saw Kakashi sitting at the foot of the stone half-asleep.

“Kakashi-Sensei…?”

“Huh…?”  He snorted.  “Awp!  Ayame…!  What are you doing here?”

“I just… Uh…”  She choked as she held up the two roses.

“I understand.  I have a lot of friends here, too.”  Kakashi said.  

“I’ll leave you alone if you want.”  He said as he got to his feet.

“That’s okay, Sensei…  Please stay.”  She replied.

Ayame placed the roses at the base of the monument and bowed her head.  

A couple of minutes later, she sniffed and wiped some tears from her eyes, then ran her wet fingers across the freshly carved names of Pampa and Borger.

“I… I…miss them, Sensei…  But what can I do…?”  She asked.

“They were courageous, responsible young men, Ayame…  They died bravely trying to protect others.”  Kakashi said.  

“You nearly died doing the same.”

“Live on, become the best Shinobi you can and follow their example…  If you dare…”

Ayame looked at Kakashi and they stared each other in the eye.

“Will…  Will you teach me…?  Kakashi-Sensei…?”

“Awp!…  Why do you think we’re going on this trip?”  He winked.

Ayame smiled.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 18, 2008)

Great job!! Can't wait to see more..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Great job!! Can't wait to see more..



May have to wait...  And I may be out of pocket for a while.

I had an Uncle die this morning, so we're doing the arrangements.

(This wasn't unexpected...)

I'll be back on as usual in a day or two.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 18, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> May have to wait... And I may be out of pocket for a while.
> 
> I had an Uncle die this morning, so we're doing the arrangements.
> 
> ...


Aww... That sucks.. 

Take your time, see you and your chapters soon..


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 18, 2008)

It getting better and better every day.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

*Chapter 387 - A Word From Kakashi*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 387 - A Word From Kakashi *


?Hey?  There you are!?  Hinata said as she was kneeling behind Asuma rubbing his shoulders with her hands.  ?You?re both late!?

?Well, we spent some time at the Heroes Memorial??  Ayame replied.

?Hi, Asuma?  Are you going with us???  She asked.

?No, I?m just spending some time with Hinata before you go?  Giving her a hard time about Obito?s Scroll like she gave me??  Asuma grinned.

?Ahhh?  Everyone can relax?  It?s just a simple mission??  Kakashi said.

?Yeah, Sensei?  That?s what I used to think??  Asuma replied.

?Asuma?  Ayame?  You have to realize what a rare and unique situation that was??  Kakashi said.

?Yes, you can always run into trouble, but it?s the exception and not the rule??

?Asuma?  Listen to me?  Caution and being prepared is good, but undue paranoia can cloud your judgment and ruin your effectiveness as a leader??

?I hear what you?re saying, Sensei??  Asuma said.

?Do you???  Kakashi asked.

?Then get your head out of your behind and get back in the game.  You did everything right.?

?Ayame? Hinata?  Are you ready to go??

?Yes, Sensei??  They both replied.

?Then let?s move out??  Kakashi said.

Hinata threw her arms around Asuma?s neck and kissed him.

?Bye!  I love you!?  She said.

?Love you?!?  He smiled.

Ayame waved with a smile.

Asuma stood at the gate and watched them leave.  When they were out of sight, he walked to the Hokage?s Office.

A few minutes later, he walked in.

?Hi Mom? Pop??

?Hey, Son??

?What would it take for me to get another team???  Asuma asked.

?Right now??  Availability??  Said Shikamaru.

?Availability???  Asuma asked.

?Yes?  All positions are full, but that will change in a couple of weeks??  Temari replied.

?Training Jounin will be signing off on their rookie teams and picking up new rookies fresh out of the Academy.?

?Since you?re a Chuunin, you only rate a capable second year team.?  Shikamaru added.

?Well, put my name on a list??  Asuma said.  ?I?ll see if Takahiro wants to throw in with me??

Shikamaru and Temari smiled at each other.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2008)

Aww, that's great. Good 'ol Asuma gets his confidence back 

sucks about your Uncle. Hope you and your kin are doin' well.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 19, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Aww, that's great. Good 'ol Asuma gets his confidence back
> 
> sucks about your Uncle. Hope you and your kin are doin' well.




I don't know if it's so much about his confidence as that he's bummed out, and still in mourning.

Even the most confident among us have set-backs.


Yeah, my Uncle had been ill for awhile... (He was in his 80's...  Large family and I came late into the game...  My sister and I have cousins old enough to be our grandparents...  )

When someone is hurting that much for so long, it's easier to let go.

It's the loved one who's young and dies suddenly that devastates everyone.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 19, 2008)

*Chapter 388 - Kakashi?s Itinerary*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 388 - Kakashi?s Itinerary *


?I take it this is another diplomatic mission, Kakashi-Sensei???  Hinata asked.

?Ahh?  It?s also a training mission for you and Ayame?  Plus, I was getting a case of wanderlust...?  Kakashi grinned.

?So what are we going to be doing???  Ayame asked.

?Well, you?re going to use your Sharingan to copy some techniques from Hinata and myself.  Later on I figure you can use Hinata for some target practice?!?  Kakashi said.

?Heeeeyyy!?  Hinata protested.

?Awp!  No griping, Hinata?  It?s for a good cause??

?Do I get paid extra???  Hinata sneered.

?Hehe?  You?re a Chuunin, now?  How about a 5-day C-Rank??  Kakashi asked.

?Hmm?  That?s two hundred and fifty?  I can use my Clones, right??  Hinata asked.

?Of course!?  Kakashi winked.

?I can buy that new date dress and stash the rest in my Trousseau?  Okay, I?m game!?  Hinata grinned.

?Heh-hhh?  That?s again???  Groaned Kakashi.

Ayame snickered.

?Hinata Uzumaki?  Always aim for her pocketbook??  Kakashi mumbled to himself.

?What??  Hinata asked.

?Awp!  Nothing?  Just checking the map!?  Kakashi grinned.

?Alright, so what?s the first thing we do on our way??  Ayame asked.

?Well, when we stop for lunch, Hinata will teach you the Earth-Style Jutsu that I taught her while I take a quick nap?!?  Kakashi replied.

?While you??  ?Take a nap??  The girls replied.

?Hokage?s prerogative??  Kakashi winked.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 19, 2008)

"Hokage's prerogative?"  Great chappy!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 19, 2008)

*Chapter 389 - Takahiro?s Lunch Date - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 389 - Takahiro?s Lunch Date - Part One*


Naruto looked out his window.

?Hehe?  Smooth operator?!?  He grinned.

Five minutes later, Takahiro left the Yamanaka Flower Shop with a bright red rose and a stupid grin on his face.

Soon, he walked up to an apartment door and knocked, a couple of seconds later the door opens a crack.

?Yes?  OH!  Uh, Takahiro?!?  The blonde blushed.

?Hi, Megan!?  He said as he held out the rose.

?Oh?!  Uh?  Come on in?!?  She said excitedly.

?Thanks??  Takahiro grinned.

?Wow!  Uh, wh..what a surprise?  I didn?t expect this?!?  She gushed.

?I knew you went on duty at 2:00?  I thought I could take you to lunch??  Takahiro said.

?Yes? Well? Uh? Let me..Let me check with my Dad first??  She smiled as she walked into the next room.

?Uh, Hi? Young man??  Said a huge man with a gruff voice.

Takahiro broke into a sweat.

?Uh?  Hi? Sir?!?  He said.

?I?m Misumi Morino??  He said as he hesitantly extended his hand.

?I?m Takahiro Togo??  Takahiro said as he shook Megan?s Father?s hand.

?I hope it?s alright if I take Megan to lunch??  He said.

?Hmm??  He looked at his daughter who was pleading with her eyes.

?She has to be on duty in a couple of hours??  Misumi replied.

?Yes, Sir??  Takahiro replied.

?Hmm??  Misumi groaned as he looked at the two.

?Alright??  He finally replied.  ?You?d better hurry.?

?Thanks, Dad!?  Megan said as she gave her Father a quick hug and kiss on the cheek.

?Let me get my pack!?  She said.

?Takahiro, huh???  Misumi asked skeptically.

?Uh? Yes, Sir!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Hmm?  Have a nice time??  He muttered as he walked back into the next room.

A few minutes later they were walking toward the restaurants.

?You?re really surprised to see me???  Takahiro asked.

?Well, yes!  But very glad?!?  She beamed as she held the rose in one hand and wrapped her other arm around his.

?Well, I?ll admit, this date is two-fold??  Takahiro grinned.

?Oh??  How so??  Megan asked.

?I?ll get to that?  Pleasure before business?!  Let?s eat first?!?  Takahiro said.

After they were seated and had ordered Takahiro struck up the conversation.

?You?re Dad?s a big man?  What does he do???  Takahiro asked.

?I thought your eyes bugged out of your head when he walked into the room!?  Megan giggled.

?He works with his Uncle in Intelligence?  You know Ibiki???  Megan asked.

?Yes, I know Ibiki?  He and I had a long conversation about a year ago after I got back from the Sand??  Takahiro replied.

?Ooo?!  That?s either good or bad??  She winced.

?It?s also classified?  I can?t tell you about it??  Takahiro said as he took a sip from his glass.

?Mmm?  More mystery??  She smiled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Chapter 390 - Takahiro?s Lunch Date - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 390 - Takahiro’s Lunch Date - Part Two*


“So, how’s your work at the hospital…?”  Takahiro asked as the waiter served their food.

“It’s good…  I enjoy it!  I need to get on with a team sometime and get some field experience…”  She replied.

“Ah…  The second reason for my asking you to lunch…”  Takahiro said.

“What…?!”  She asked as her heart skipped a beat.

“How would you like to be part of Asuma’s new team?”  He asked.

“Y..You mean it…?!”  Megan asked as Takahiro took a bite.

“I sure do…  We’ll train a little, then you, me and Hinata Hyuga take on the Chuunin Exams…”

“Wow!  That’s great…  You know I’m three missions short to qualify though…!”  Megan said excitedly.

“Not a problem…  I have friends in high places… They have it figured out…”  Takahiro said.

“You’ll get the word in the next day or so…”

“So this is what the date is all about…?”  Megan asked.

“No…  I was in the Hokage’s Office and begged to be the one to tell you…!”  Takahiro grinned.

“It seems you come highly recommended for our rebuild team, and when an opportunity lands in my lap…  Well…”

“Hitomi told me you were a sly dog…!”  Megan sneered.

“That’s what I’m told!”  He grinned.

“But wait a minute…  Hinata Hyuga is a Med-Nin, too…”  Megan said.

“But she won’t be on Team Asuma…  She’s just our third for the Chuunin Exam…”

“Well, who else will be with us on the team…?”  Megan asked.

“Naruto-Sensei is working that out…”  He replied.

“This is so cool!”  Megan yelped as she bounced in her seat.

“Wow!  I..I hope I’m ready for this…  My fighting skills are rough…”

“That’s what our training time is for…  You have any good Jutsu’s…?”  Takahiro asked.

“Just the basics…”  She replied.  “I can treat anything from a sprained ankle to a head wound, though…”  

“That’s not a bad thing…”  Takahiro said.  “Let’s eat…”

“Oh…  Yeah!”  She smiled.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Chapter 391 - Hinata's Trick*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 391 - Hinata's Trick *


Ayame rose out of the ground and looked at Hinata.

?That Sharingan is really something?  It took me three hours to learn this Jutsu?  You just had to see it once and you?ve got it down pat.?  Hinata said.

?As you can see, this Jutsu allows you to move around under the ground.  You can sneak up and grab an enemy by their ankles and pull them down to about 20 feet.?

?Cool??  Ayame said as she pulled herself out of the ground.

?You alright??  Hinata asked.

?Yeah?  This is how Pampa killed the guy who killed him?  It was his last Jutsu??  Ayame said.

Hinata winced.

?I?m sorry, Ayame?  I didn?t know??  Hinata said.

?It?s okay?  Thanks for teaching it to me??  Ayame smiled.  ?This one means a lot?  You know??

?Yeah??  Hinata smiled.

?Alright?  This Jutsu is not without risk??  Hinata explained.  ?You have to get to the surface before you run out of Chakra, obviously??  

?And there is also the possibility of someone like me, Mom or Obito who has super-strength??

?Or an Earth Type user??  Ayame added.

?That?s right??  Hinata said looking at Kakashi who had been asleep under a tree for several minutes.

?Come with me??  Hinata said.

The two girls walked a few yards to an open clearing.

?Stand back over there??  She instructed Ayame.

Hinata focused her Chakra, made a fist and then hit the ground.   

The shock-wave forced the ground to heave upward 50 yards in every direction and knocked Ayame off her feet.

Large clods of dirt lifted into the air and trees at the edge of the clearing were uprooted.

?Holy?!?  Ayame yelped.

More trees fell to the shock-wave as it progressed into the woods.

?YEEAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!?  They heard Kakashi yell in the distance.

?Hinata!  What did you do?? Ayame gasped.

?Don?t you worry about him?  He has the lives of a cat!?  Hinata said with an almost sinister grin.

While the dust, leaves and bird feathers were settling, Kakashi leapt to the top of a tree that was still standing.

?Hinata!  What was that all about?!?  He yelled shaking his fist.

?You said not to let you sleep too long, Sensei!?  She giggled.

?ERR--RGH?  Kakashi growled.

?Get over here and let?s go?!?  He said.

?He?s mad??  Ayame said as Hinata helped her to her feet.

?He?s pulled some pretty dirty tricks on me this last year?? She snickered.

After they found their packs they took to the road.

?You?re not really that mad at me?  Are you, Sensei???  Hinata asked still snickering.

?Wake an old man up from a nap like that?  What do you think??  Kakashi said as he glared at her.

?Well?  This makes up for that dirty trick you pulled on me with the Water Jutsu and your Chidori?!  I mean it?!  That was embarrassing!?  Hinata replied.

They both looked at one another, and then began to laugh.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 20, 2008)

Payback is sweet.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Chapter 392 - Takahiro?s Lunch Date - The Final Chapter*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 392 - Takahiro?s Lunch Date - The Final Chapter *


Takahiro paid the check and walked Megan to the Hospital.

?Thanks for lunch and the news!?  She said.

?You?re welcome!?  Takahiro grinned.

?So when will I know what I?m supposed to do next???  She asked.

?Someone will give you the word?  Asuma, most likely??

?How is he doing??  Can he lead a group???  Megan asked.

?Sure he can!  We just ran up against some tough people?  That?s all??  Takahiro said.

?Yeah, but to have half you?re team wiped out the first mission??  Megan said.

Takahiro felt a twitch in his temple.

?Naruto-Sensei said we did everything right?  This is a dangerous job, you know??  Takahiro said.

?Oh?  I know?  I just hate to have something bad happen our first time out?  Do you think I can handle it???  Megan asked.

?Well, we?ll have a couple of shakedown missions here in the Village and on the training field before we go on a real mission??  Takahiro replied.

?Don?t worry, we?ll find out what you have??

?We?ll also practice our teamwork?  You?ve done the Bell Test, right???

?Yes, well?  My teammates carried me through that one??  Megan replied.

Takahiro started to laugh.

?What?s so funny??  She asked.

?You got tied to the stump like I did??  Takahiro replied.

?Almost??  She replied.  ?The other two guys did got the bells and gave one to me so we wouldn?t lose??

?Really??  Takahiro asked.  ?Another guy took a hit for your team?!?

?Yeah?  I always felt kinda bad about that??  Megan said.

?Who were they??  Takahiro asked.

?Who were they?????  Megan asked.

?Yeah?  You?re teammates for the Bell Test?!?

?Oh?  I don?t really remember?  Sam and Ralph?  Something like that??  She said.

?How can you not remember your teammates??!?  Takahiro thought to himself.

?Where are they now???  He asked.

?I think they?re with Team 4?  Maybe Team 9??  She replied.

?Team 4 or 9???  He asked matter-of-factly.

?Yes, that?s right!?  Megan grinned.

?Anyway, here we are!  Thanks again for the lunch date?!  Call me!?  Megan said as she hugged and kissed Takahiro on his cheek.

?Yeah?  I?m sure we?ll see plenty of each other in the weeks to come?!?  Takahiro said.

?I?m looking forward to it!?  She said as she waved goodbye and ran into the Hospital.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 20, 2008)

All i can say is.. Amazing job!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> All i can say is.. Amazing job!!




Many thanks!

My own style of "filler"...

I don't have to concentrate on my main plot, (and risk screwing it up while I'm distracted this week...)

AND, I can run a bunch of these small stories and lace them together for plot and character development without doing damage to anything else...!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 21, 2008)

*Chapter 393 - Chipped Beef and Smashed Potatoes*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 393 - Chipped Beef and Smashed Potatoes *


FOOM!  Whump!

?Ahhhh!?  Obito growled as he got up from the ground and looked around.

The buildings were still where they were when the Red Tag had exploded.  Partly disintegrated and the debris shoved back against a small berm.

The trees on the ground were stripped bare on both sides of the river.

He walked over to the river bank and found the place he had survived.

?No way Iwashi could have survived this??  He muttered.

Obito took off his pack, pulled out some bags and a few jars and began to take samples of the soil and the water in the river.

*****

Ayame made a fist, focused her Chakra and started to hit a tree.

?Whoa!?  Yelped Kakashi.  ?What are you doing???

?I watched Hinata hit the ground with that??

?Her super-strength is similar to a Bloodline Limit?  You can?t copy it with the Sharingan??  Kakashi explained.

?You?re the only one here with Medical Ninjutsu?  Can you heal yourself when you break your hand???  Kakashi asked.

?I guess it would hurt if I screwed up, wouldn?t it???  Ayame smiled sheepishly.

?If you want to learn how to smash perfectly good trees into toothpicks, check with Sakura??  Kakashi said.

?Sorry, I should have warned you??  Hinata said.

?Is that something I can learn from your Mom???  Ayame asked hopefully.

?It requires precise Chakra control and not something everyone can do?  Just watching you, I?d say you have a good chance??  Kakashi said.

?I think we?ll camp here for tonight?  You two get a small fire going and I?ll see what the supply guy gave us to eat??

?Not more chicken I hope??  Hinata said.

?Awp!  Not a chance!?  Replied Kakashi.

?Chipped Beef and Smashed Potatoes?   Ground Beef and Mac?  Rice and Bean Burrito??

?Rice and Bean Burrito??  Ewww??  Hinata said.

?If you don?t like it, you can always go hunt a rabbit?!?  Kakashi winked.

They heated up the Chipped Beef and Potatoes and sat down to eat.

?This isn?t so bad??  Ayame said.  

?So, what happened with the Water Jutsu and Chidori??

?Ayame?  Don?t ask so many questions??  Hinata said.

?Let?s just say that I hope both of you young ladies are wearing better quality tops and undergarments when water is involved??  Kakashi said.

?Sensei??  Hinata groaned.

?Took forever to stop Asuma?s nosebleed??  Kakashi added.

?Geez??  Hinata whimpered.

Both Ayame and Hinata began to blush.

?I?d rather hear about Ayame biting that girl?s nose off??  Hinata said.

?You bit a girl?s nose off??!?  Kakashi asked.

?My fight with April??

?Oh??  Said Kakashi.  ?If you?d rather not talk about it??

?Not much to talk about, Sensei?  She was trying to kill me and I was trying to kill her?  I saw an opening and I took it??  Ayame replied.

?So you fight dirty??  Hinata said.

?Uh?  Yeah!?  Ayame replied as she took another bite.

?Cool!?  Hinata said as she also took another bite.

Kakashi chuckled.



*To be continued...

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 21, 2008)

*Chapter 394 - Team Leader Asuma*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 394 - Team Leader Asuma *


?Hey, Asuma?  Did you talk with the others??  Takahiro asked.

?Yeah, I?m told you went after Megan??  Asuma said as he read through a stack of files.

?So I did?!?  Takahiro replied.

?You don?t sound happy?  She turn you down??  Asuma asked.

?Oh, no!  No? no?  She was very happy to see me?  It just?  Uhhhh??

?Uh, what??!?  Asuma asked.

?I?m not so sure she?s a strong team player?  Just a hunch??  Takahiro said.

?She?s good with Medical Ninjutsu??  Asuma said.

?Yeah!  And she?s great to look at?  But, uh??  Takahiro replied.

?Well, it?ll be my job to figure out if she?s any good, won?t it??  Asuma said.

?You?re the team leader??  Takahiro said.

?That?s right?  And if she?s not any good, it?ll be my job to see that she gets training so she will be good?!?  Asuma said.

Takahiro held his tongue.

?She at the Hospital, now???  Asuma asked.

?Yeah??

A few minutes later, Asuma walked into the Hospital and asked to see Megan.

?Asuma-Sensei??  She asked as she walked up.

?Megan???  

?Yes, Sensei?!?  She said as they shook hands.

?I?m a Chuunin?  Call me Asuma??

?Alright??  Megan replied.

?You passed the Bell Test and were recruited to be a Medical Ninja???  He asked.

?Well, I asked for it while I was in the Academy??  She replied.

?Says here you?ve completed five missions?  Including a B-Rank?  How is that possible???  Asuma asked.

?As a Medical Ninja I?ve been called out to support other missions?  The mission where you were attacked was my B-Rank??  Megan said.

?I see?  Well, my assignment is to take you into my new team and get you ready for field duty??  Asuma explained.

?You will be assigned to me or possibly another team for 8 months or so and take the Chuunin Exam??

?I?m looking forward to it!?  Megan replied with a big smile.

?Good?  Any questions???  Asuma asked.

?No??  She replied.

?Alright?  Report to Practice Field 3 with all your gear at 09:00??

?I?ll be there!?  Megan grinned.


*To be continued? 

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

Megan eh? Hmm.. I'd like to know more about her..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 21, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Megan eh? Hmm.. I'd like to know more about her..



*
She's the one who treated Takahiro's head wound.
*


> “Yeah! And she’s great to look at… But, uh…” Takahiro replied.


*Need I say more...?



25,000 HITS NOW!  Many Thanks!


*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 21, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *She's the one who treated Takahiro's head wound.*
> 
> Need I say more...?
> 
> *25,000 HITS NOW! Many Thanks!*


Ooooooooo..  I get it..

25,000!! Damn, that's a lot.. 
Congrats!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 21, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Ooooooooo..  I get it..
> 
> 25,000!! Damn, that's a lot..
> Congrats!!



*
I'm not sure yet how Megan is going to fit in...  

Just know she's going to be a (ahem) "problem"  

Where she will end up, I'll have to wait and see...  

Remember, I do "cause & effect" with my characters...  (That's a play on WWJWD?)


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 21, 2008)

*Chapter 395 - The Wee Hours*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 395 - The Wee Hours*


Hinata woke up, yawned, stretched and rubbed her face.

?The sun?s not even up??  She thought.

?You awake already???  Kakashi whispered.

?Yeah, Sensei?  I?m picking up more of my brother?s bad habits?  You can get some sleep if you want?  I?ll be wide awake for the rest of the day.?  Hinata said.

?Ahh?  Don?t mind if I do??  Kakashi said.

Hinata pulled on her boots and got up.

?3 AM??!?  She thought as she looked at her watch.

*****

Obito woke up and looked at his pack.

?Gotta take those samples in??  He thought to himself.

He got up and quietly went into the bathroom, shaved, showered and got dressed for the day.

He was about to leave and realized his Mother was nursing Tsunade.

?Hey, Mom??

?Hi??  Sakura said as she made sure she was covered up.

?How?s my little sister???  He grinned.

?Eating like a pig?!?  She whispered with a big grin.

?Just like you used to do??  She added.

?Moooommm??  Obito groaned.

They both snickered.

?You look tired??  He said.

?I?m happy??  She smiled.  ?How about you???

?Yeah?  I?m good?  I got a girl and a good assignment.  Or should I start calling Hitomi my fianc???  Obito replied.

?I don?t have a problem with it??  Sakura said.

?Ahh!  I don?t want to jinx it??  He said.

?Well, just the same your Dad and I are giving Hitomi a nice bracelet?  It should be ready next week.?

?Really??  What for?  Her birthday is a long way off??  Obito said.

?Because she?s been so good to you, silly?!?  Sakura grinned.

?Oh??

?But keep it to yourself?  We want to surprise her??  She added.

?Okay??  Obito replied.

?Now, how about this other thing you?re working on???  Sakura asked.

?I?  Can?t talk about it?  I am? Concerned though??  Obito replied.

?I know?  I can see it in your face every night??  She said.

?Yeah??  Obito sighed as he looked at his baby sister.  

?Mom?  You know I?m personally committed to protecting this Village??

?I know??  She said proudly.

?In order to do that, I?ve got to figure some things out??  Obito said.

?All I can tell you is follow the evidence and listen to your gut?  You may see things everyone else has missed??  Sakura said.

?Thanks, Mom??

?You need to get going?  Love you?!?  She said as she stretched up and gave her Son a quick kiss on his cheek.

?Love you, Mom?!?  Obito gave her a quick kiss back, grabbed his stuff and quietly went out the door.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 22, 2008)

*Chapter 396 -  Start of the Day*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 396 -  Start of the Day *


“Ahhh…  That’s better…!”  Said Kakashi as he came back with the folding shovel and a roll of toilet paper.

“Either of you two ladies…?”  He asked offering the shovel.

“Not right now…”  Hinata said.

“I’m good…!”  Ayame said.

“Well, what’s for breakfast…?”  Kakashi asked.

“I picked out the Scrambled Eggs with Bacon Bits…  Just add water!”  Hinata grinned as she poured the mix into a skillet.

“Where did you get that skillet, Hinata…?”  Kakashi asked.

“I enjoy my comfort, Sensei…”  Hinata replied.  “So I sealed it to a scroll along with some other cooking gear…” 

“Kakashi-Sensei…?”  Ayame asked.  “How do you eat and drink through that mask…?  I never see you…”

“Ahhh…  A trick of the trade…  I only eat when nobody is looking…  It takes real skill…”  Kakashi winked.

“I can never catch him…”  Hinata said.  “Neither could Mom or Dad…”

*****

“How about it Hinata…  Can you see anything…?”  Obito asked.

“There is a slight Chakra residue here on these samples…”  Hinata Hyuga replied while looking into a microscope.  “Where did you get this…?”

“Don’t ask…  And keep it to yourself, please.”  Obito replied.

“Hmmmm…  A mystery…”  She cooed.

“The weird thing I see, is that the soil has been impregnated with Chakra…  Like it was forced into the grains of dirt…  This sample has it strong…”  

“You can see that?”  Obito asked.

“Under a microscope with the Byakugan, yes…”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“In fact, it should make good farm land…”  She added.

“Killer carrots and 5 foot tall celery…?”  Obito asked.

“No…  Geez…!  You’re as bad as your Dad!”  She said.  

“But it should make for healthy and lush plant life…  Was anything growing there?”

“Just some green grass here and there…”  Obito replied.

“I see…”  Hinata smiled.

*****

“You wanted to see us, Sensei…?”  Tami asked.

“Yes…”  Said Naruto…  “The three of you get your Ninja gear and report to Practice Field 3…  I’m assigning you to Team Asuma that’s rebuilding…”

“But we’re still rookies…  Sensei…”  Choji Jr. said.

“It’s just temporary for a couple of months…  We’ll be shaking you guys down with some other people and see how you do…”  Naruto explained.

“Besides…  You’ve all done well under Master Neji…  I think you’re all very well prepared!”  Naruto grinned.


*To be continued…  

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 22, 2008)

Even thought two Generation the can't caught kakashi whole face.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 22, 2008)

*Chapter 397 - Asuma Takes Charge*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 397 - Asuma Takes Charge *


?Alright? We?ll break for lunch and meet back here at 15:00??  Asuma said.

?Bring your bedrolls because we will be spending the night outside the Village?!?

?What??!?  Megan asked.

?You have a problem???  Asuma asked.

?Well, no?  I just wasn?t expecting??  Megan replied.

?Famous last words of many a dead Ninja??  Asuma said.

Tami and Choji Jr. snickered.

?Tami?!  Choji?!  You two will be in charge of our meals, so go to supply and get enough food packs for three days?  And it better be good!?  Asuma said.

?None of that chicken stuff??  Takahiro said.

?No way!  Been there, ate it, got sick and I have the T-shirt!?  Choji Jr. grinned.

?What about tent assignments???  Tami asked.

?There?s no tents this trip?  But if you?re scared, I?ll tuck you in and hold you hand??  Asuma grinned.

?Ahhh!  Big brothers are a pain!?  Tami griped.

?Whoa!?  Said Shelby.  ?He?s your brother??!?

?Yeah, you didn?t know that??  Tami replied.

?I thought siblings weren?t supposed to be on the same team together??  Shelby said.

?They?re not?  This is a special shakedown unit??  Asuma explained.

?You?re being judged if you?re ready to join a front line team?  And I?m sure I?m being judged if I?m a good leader as well??  Asuma explained.

?Any other questions??  No?  Alright, you?re dismissed.?

?Hey, Takahiro?!  You free for lunch??  Megan asked.

?Uh? Yeah!  Sure!?  He replied.

Tami rolled her eyes, stuck out her chest at her teammates and strutted around mocking Megan, and they began to snicker.

?Tami??  Asuma said.

?What??  She asked.

?Teamwork??  He replied.

?In other words, no making fun of the bimbo??  Choji Jr. whispered.

?OW!?  He yelped as Shelby smacked him in the head.

?Didn?t you just hear what Asuma said?!?  She snapped.

?Guys??  Asuma groaned.

?I?m sorry, guys?  She doesn?t strike me as someone willing to get their hands dirty and lay it all on the line when the chips are down??  Choji Jr. said.

?If that?s the case she needs encouragement and not ridicule, guys??  Asuma explained.

?Right now there?s a couple of sure-fire ways for you to fail this exam?  One?s being a slacker??  

?The other is being unwilling to work with new people on your team!  Do I make myself clear??  Asuma asked.

?I hear you??  Choji Jr. muttered.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 22, 2008)

Hehe.. Great job!! Megan must be up to something..  I just know it!!



> “There’s no tents this trip… But if you’re scared, I’ll tuck you in and hold you hand…”


Haha.. Nice..  Gotta make sure i say that next time i take my little brother and his girlfriend out camping..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 22, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Hehe.. Great job!! Megan must be up to something..  I just know it!!
> 
> 
> Haha.. Nice..  Gotta make sure i say that next time i take my little brother and his girlfriend out camping..





When I was in the Boy Scouts, we'd go on a Father & Son Canoe Trip every October.

The place we stayed had an Electric Cattle Fence at the bank of the river when we got out.

Of course, everyone is soaking wet from the Official B.S.of A., leaky, "swiss cheese" canoes and we'd dare the new guys to (ahem) "relieve themselves" over the Electric Fence...  

Now THAT was evil!


(I think there's a YouTube Video out on that one...!)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 22, 2008)

*Chapter 398 -  Obito Goes A?Courtin?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 398 -  Obito Goes A?Courtin? *


Obito looked at his watch, scratched his chin and thought about what his Mother had said to him earlier that morning.

He walked into an alley and looked around to make sure no one was watching.

?Henge no Jutsu!?  He said and Transformed into an old man he knew on the other side of the Village.

A few minutes later he hobbled into the Yamanaka Flower Shop.

?Afternoon, Old Timer?  What can we do for you??  Asked Inoichi Yamanaka.

?Ahh?!  Ah need me a couple? a? roses fer mah sweetie?!?  He wheezed.

Inochi chuckled.

?This for your wife???  He asked with a big grin.

?Nah?  A sweet young thing over yonder in the retirement home!  She?s 83!?

Inoichi was trying hard not to laugh.

?Hey!  Hey!  When you get to my age, you can still chase women?!?  Obito said, setting up the joke.  

?Downhill!?  

Obito started to wheeze and cackle a loud laugh.

?Here you go, Old Timer?  They?re on me?!?  Inoichi smiled.

?Aw, Sonny?  Ah gotta pay you??

?No, I insist??  Inoichi said.

?No, Sonny?  I gotta pay you fer ?em?  It?s a matter of pride??  

?Ah cain?t court mah sweetie on the dole?!  Thanky jest the same?!?

Obito grinned and handed Inoichi several small bills.

?I understand?  I?ll catch you next time!?  Inochi said as he smiled, took the cash and handed Obito the change.

Obito left the Flower Shop and hobbled into another alley and released the Jutsu.

?Whew?  Got over that hurdle??  He said as he gently slipped the roses beneath his vest.

A few minutes later he made his way to the Hokage?s Office just as Hitomi was coming down the steps.

?Hi!?  He said.

?Hey!?  Hitomi replied with a huge grin.

?Can I take you to lunch??  Obito asked.

?Sure?!?

Obito reached out and took Hitomi?s hand, then reached into his vest and pulled out the roses.

?Aw? Obito??  She whispered, then giggled.

?They?re beautiful??  She said as she stood on her toes and kissed Obito.

?Your folks place has nice flowers??  Obito replied.

?Knowing GrandDad he probably tried to give them to you?!?  Hitomi sneered.

?He tried?  I played kind of a dirty trick on him??  Obito snickered.

?What did you do???  Hitomi cooed with an eyebrow arched. 

?I Transformed into an old man, walked in and bought ?em??  Obito explained.  

?Since your family owns the flower shop it?s kinda hard to get you flowers, and I wanted to surprise you??      

Hitomi started to tear up.

?I..I think that?s the sweetest thing you?ve?ever done for me??  She whispered.

?Well?  I?ve been a little preoccupied lately and I wanted to make sure you know that I love you and you mean a lot to me??  Obito said as he leaned down and kissed her.

Hitomi kissed him back, wrapped her arms around his neck and held on.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww.. Cuuutee..  Fav couple..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Aww.. Cuuutee..  Fav couple..



*
Yeah...  Been a while since I did a romance Chapter.

(I think if you're going to write, you have to be able to do it all...  Romance, action, adventure, drama, comedy, cloak and dagger, etc.)


I got to thinking, her family OWNS the Flower Shop...  She can get all the roses she wants... 

and it would be an insult to go across town to the competition... 

Obito has to go the extra mile to pull this off...  And Hitomi realizes that and appreciates it. 


Note that Obito insists on paying for them himself...  Again...  WWJWD?

(What Would John Wayne Do?) 



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

*Chapter 399 - The Gross-Out Factor*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 399 - The Gross-Out Factor *


?How far are we going again???  Megan asked as they leapt tree to tree.

?Just 20k??  Asuma replied.

?That far??!?  Megan griped.

?If this was an A-Rank mission we might be doing 50 or 60k?!  Get with it?!?  Asuma snapped.

?Hey, Asuma??  Grinned Tami as she looked at Choji Jr. and Shelby.

?Are we there yet??!  Are we there yet??!?  All three chanted, then giggled.

?Another reason they don?t put siblings on the same team together??  Asuma sighed.

?This pack is getting heavy??  Megan complained.

Takahiro took a deep breath and held his tongue.

?If you?re going to carry all that makeup and shampoo, you need to learn to Seal it to a scroll?!?  Asuma replied.

?What?s wrong with just roughing it???  Tami asked.  

?I shave my legs and armpits right before I leave and carry one bottle of soap and a small razor?!?

?With those tank-tops you wear, we all appreciate that!?  Asuma said to his little sister.

I understand there?s one village were the women braid their armpit hair?!?  Takahiro said.

?Ewwwww?!!!  Tami and Shelby yelled.

?That?s gross!?  Megan groaned.

?You know, that IS rather disgusting??  Asuma grinned.

?Hey!  Wait up..!  We just lost Choji??  Takahiro yelled.

Everyone stopped and looked back.  Choji was standing on a branch with a blank look on his face.

Asuma went back to check on him.

?What?s wrong, Choji???  He asked.

?Huh?  OH!  No, I?m fine?  I just had this picture pop into my head of braided armpit hair and my mind went blank??

?You twerp!?  Asuma said as he smacked Choji Jr. upside the head.

?OW!?

?We need a break anyway?  This place is just as good as any??  Asuma said.

?Thank you!?  Megan whispered.  ?Finally?!?

Everyone leapt down to the ground and took off their packs.

?How?s everyone doing???  Asuma asked.  ?Any foot trouble???

Everyone said they were fine except Megan, who was hurting everywhere.

She opened her last water bottle and drank it dry.

?You need to go easy with that??  Takahiro said.

?I?ll be fine?  I?m just not used to this??  She replied.

?Where can I get more water???  Megan asked as she wiped the sweat from her face.

?You didn?t bring more???  Asked Takahiro.

?I brought two bottles and Iodine Tablets?  I thought that would be enough??  Megan said.

?You?re a Med-Nin, Megan?  OUR Med-Nin??  Said Asuma.

?You need to bring A LOT more water?  For your patients, if for no one else?  It?s your duty?!?  Asuma said. 

Megan looked at the ground and nodded her head.

?Here?  I keep an extra summoning scroll with water on it??  Takahiro said.

He bit his thumb, smeared his blood on one of the Seals and summoned a bottle of water.

?Here?  And sip it!?  Takahiro said.  ?Put the scroll in your gear??

?Thanks??  Megan smiled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got a picture of a girl with braided arm pit hair and I almost throwup.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> I got a picture of a girl with braided arm pit hair and I almost throwup.




I had a college instructor with long armpit hair...

She didn't braid it, but she didn't mind showing it off either.  Sleeveless tops every day...  

Yuck!    

She was making "a statement" I guess...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 23, 2008)

*Chapter 400 - Dumas and Shamrock Studebaker*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 400 - Dumas and Shamrock Studebaker *


“Man, this is boring…”

“Yeah, you’re right…  But Lord Hokage said we were freeing up other trained Shinobi to do missions.”

“We’re just watching a cabinet on the wall…  Waiting to see if a knife disappears…”

“It’s a Kunai… Doofus…!”

“It’s Dumas, Shamrock…  Not Doofus…!”

“More like Dumb Aaa…”

Just then a message started to come in on the Telegraph.

“Saved by that gadget…!”  Dumas snickered.

“Quiet!  This could be important…!”  Shamrock said as she donned the earphones and wrote down the coded signals.

“It’s from the Sand…”  She said as she keyed a short reply.

A few seconds later, the Sand began to transmit a long message.

Shamrock Studebaker concentrated on getting every DOT and DASH that came in as her brother watched.

Just then there was a puff of smoke in the cabinet as one of the Kunai’s disappeared.  Dumas walked over and took note of the number.

“Issued Platoon 6, Sand Village…”  He muttered as he looked at the chart.

Dumas reached over and pulled a cord.  A few minutes later, Shikamaru walked in.

“What’s up?”  He asked.

“Sir…  Kunai #261 just disappeared, and Shamrock is taking a long message she says is from the Sand.”  Dumas reported.

“Good work, you two…  Rush the message to decoding soon as it’s finished…  Who’s the Kunai…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Uh, Platoon 6 of the Sand, Sir…!”  Dumas answered.

Shamrock was still writing as she waved, trying to get Shikamaru’s attention.

“MESSAGE RECEIVED…  STAND BY…”  She keyed to the Sand.

“Sir, they transmitted this message in clear language…  Platoon 6 is in trouble and Gaara-Sama is asking for Obito Uzumaki…  Specifically…”  Shamrock reported.

“What do I do?”

“You have a copy of that…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Yes, Sir…  I have a carbon copy…”  Shamrock answered.

“Give me that…  You keep the original…  Tell them we’re reporting to the Hokage…”  Shikamaru instructed.

“Yes, Sir!”  She replied and started to transmit.

“Dumas, right?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Uh, yes, Sir…!”

“Keep an eye on things here…  I’ll call in some help for you.  I’ll relay this to Naruto…”  Shikamaru said.

“Yes, Sir!”

“Here…”  Shikamaru said as he reached into a cabinet.

“This is a remote radio setup…  You take one, I’ll take the other…  Keep me up to speed on whatever comes in…”

“Yes, Sir!”  Dumas said as he put the ear piece on.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 401 - Time Well Spent*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 401 - Time Well Spent * 


Obito was sitting on a park bench with Hitomi in his lap.  They had their arms around each other kissing and looking into each other?s eyes.

They put their foreheads together and began to snicker.

?We?re getting good at this??  Hitomi cooed as she teased the short hair on the back of his head.

?Yeah??  Obito grinned as he tucked a lock of her hair out of her face.

He kissed her on the nose and they locked lips again.

While they were kissing he picked up on her legs and moved slightly, and kept his hand on her leg just above her knee.

?Obito?  Please?!?  She whispered.  ?Remember what we promised my parents?!?

?Sorry??  He grinned.  ?I?you?uh..?

?Just no going under the hem of my shorts??  She smiled.

She put his hand back on her knee and they kissed.

?You really have nice legs??  He said as he looked her in the eyes.

?You?re just noticing???   She smiled.

?No, I noticed?  I just never dared do anything but look every once in a while??  Obito replied.

?You don?t seem to have trouble making eye contact with me anymore?  Brain fart?!  She giggled.

?Don?t let me fool ya?!  There are times when I still can?t think straight when I?m around you??  Obito grinned.

She squeezed her arms around his neck and kissed him again.

?Obito-Kun!?

Startled, they both blushed.

?Yes, Miss - Amarillo - Lark - Studebaker?!?  Obito grinned.

?Obito-Kun?  Sorry for interrupting, but there?s an emergency in the Sand!  Your Father is looking for you!?

Obito and Hitomi looked at each other.

?Go!  I love you!?  She said as she leapt up and grabbed her roses.

?Love you, too!?  He said as he ran after Amarillo.

Hitomi then ran after Obito.

?They might need the mules and medical care, too?!?  She thought.

?Obito!  Over here!?  Naruto yelled.

?Yeah, Pop!  What happened??  Obito asked.

?A big army of Rock Ninja have crossed into the Wind Country and attacked a Sand Platoon?  Gaara has asked for YOUR help??

?They attacked here??  Naruto said as he pointed on a map.  ?And they are threatening this village here?  About 2500 to 3000 people??

?Gaara can?t get reinforcements to them in time to do any good?  Then he thought of you??

?Very simple orders, Son??  Naruto grinned.

?I?ll go?  I need my gear??  Obito said.

?Way ahead of you?!?  Shikamaru grinned.

?Just the way we planned it, right Sensei???  Obito asked Shikamaru.

?Yep!  Here?s your map?!?  Shikamaru replied.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*
400 Chapters!

I remember back in February when I said it wouldn't go 25...!


I've had a small brain-storm and these next few Chapters are part of the Sub-Plot leading into Volume 3...

If you blink, you'll miss it!


Thanks for reading!  ~ FLJ



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 402 - New Tactics*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 402 - New Tactics  *


?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?

Obito created five clones and unrolled the map on the ground.

?This is the last position, Northeast of this village?  One, Two, Three, Four and Five!?  He counted his clones.

?Three, Four and Five?  You guys scout here, here and here?  Engage the enemy and protect the village?  First one to get a free hand, break your Jutsu and let the rest of us know what?s going on??

?Right!?  The all said in unison.

The three clones spread out and focused their Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  They said in unison.

FOOM!

?Send this message:  Help on it?s way!?  Shikamaru said into the radio.

Obito blinked.

?Crap!?

?What?s wrong???  Naruto asked.

?We?re off by a mile?!  They?re right up to the village walls here??  Obito showed everyone on the map.

?One and Two?  Here and here!  Hurry!?

The two clones stepped back and focused their Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  They said in unison.

FOOM!

Obito quickly created four more clones.

?They?re up against a division of heavily armed Ninja??  Obito said.

?A division???  Shikamaru asked.

?Relay that to Gaara??  Naruto said.

?Should I create clones, too??  Send ?em with yours???  Naruto asked his Son.

?Maybe??  Obito started to say.

?Naruto??  Neji said as he walked up.  ?I have three others from my Clan as instructed.?

?Yes?  Scan the area in and around the village?!  Just in case this is a fade??  Naruto said.

?Right??  Neji replied and instructed his cousins.

Obito looked at his watch.  

Just then, he and his clones felt another one break the Jutsu.

?We?re pushing them back!  Six and Seven?  Here?and here.  Go!?  Obito said.

They stepped back and Transported into the fight.

?Obito?  What about medical support???  Hitomi asked.

?Not yet?  It?s too dangerous??  He replied.

?Is the Earth Country crazy???  Asked Shikamaru.

Naruto shook his head.

?Alright, Pop?  Make your clones??  Obito grinned.  ?My clones can Transport eight each??

?Right!?  Naruto grinned.

?Neji-Sensei?  Can you make a Shadow Clone as well and spot for hidden dangers??  Obito asked.

?Uh? Yes? Yes I can??  Neji replied.  ?Why don?t I just go myself???

?No?  This is safer?  I?m still Transporting blind??  Obito said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 24, 2008)

Volume 3 is coming soon? Wow.. 

Obito seems to love shadow clones, a lot.. 
But who wouldn't, they come in handy..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Volume 3 is coming soon? Wow..
> 
> Obito seems to love shadow clones, a lot..
> But who wouldn't, they come in handy..




3 of Obito's Nigh-Indestructible Shadow Clones are worth more that just the Original.  

He can 3 or more places at once!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 24, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> 3 of Obito's Nigh-Indestructible Shadow Clones are worth more that just the Original.
> 
> He can 3 or more places at once!


Cool!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 403 - Naruto and Neji Join The Fight!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 403 - Naruto and Neji Join The Fight! *


?Transporting blind???  Neji asked.

?Yeah?  Never know if I?m Transporting right into the path of a Kunai with an Exploding Tag??  Obito explained.  ?It?s happened before??

?Point taken?  One Shadow Clone coming up?!  Neji replied.

Obito looked at his watch.  A minute later he felt another Clone break his Jutsu.

?Eight, you take Neji-Sensei?s Clone and seven of Dad?s?  Transport to this point in the village?  Get Neji-Sensei?s Clone there in one piece??

?Nine, you take eight of Dad?s and Transport here so you can all jump into the fight??

?Right!?  They all said.

Naruto gave his clones some last minute instructions and they Transported in two puffs of smoke.

*****

The Obito Clone Transported at the back of the Village with The Neji Clone and the seven Naruto Clones.   

People were panicking and running around screaming in terror.

?We need to get these people under cover!?  A Naruto clone yelled.

The Neji Clone used his Byakugan to scout the battlefield.

?There?s archers with Exploding Tags about to flank the village on the left?  I count 14? No, there?s 15?!?

?I?ll get ?em!?  Said the Obito Clone.

One of the Naruto Clones ran up to a young official wearing a sash.

?Who?s in charge here??  He asked.

?I..I think I am??  He quivered.  ?The Village Staff was in that building when it got hit??

?Are any of them alive???  The Naruto Clone asked.

?I..I don?t know??

?Didn?t you check??!  What?s wrong with you?!?  The Naruto Clone growled.

?Do I surrender to you, Sir???  The young official asked.

?I?m Naruto Uzumaki of the Leaf?  Gaara sent me!?  The Naruto Clone glared.

?Naruto!   They?re all expired??  The Neji Clone yelled.

?Come on?  Let?s get these people someplace safe?!?  The Naruto Clone yelled.

?There?s a basement in that building?!?  The Neji Clone replied.

The Naruto Clone instructed his clones to start rounding up the villagers.

*****

The other Obito Clone Transported into the fight with the eight Naruto Clones.

?Dad!  There?s a squad of archers with Exploding Tags on the right?!?  The Clone yelled.

?We?ll take ?em!?  The Naruto Clones replied.

The Obito Clone then charged into squad of swordsmen.

The eight Naruto Clones each created a small Rasengan just as the archers noticed the Clones and took aim.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  They all yelled and eight of the archers head?s exploded.

?Geez?!?  ?Holy?!?  The surviving archers yelped as they were splattered with their comrade?s gray matter.

?Eight down, five to go!?  One Clone yelled as five others created small Rasengans.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 404 ? Naruto's Pleasure*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 404 ? Naruto's Pleasure  *


?About how many???  One of the Obito Clones asked a Sand Ninja.

?They started with a couple of platoons to our big platoon, then a couple of more showed up?!?  The Sand Ninja replied as he decapitated one of the Rock Ninja?s with a sword. 

?I count a little over 300 total?!?  He added.

The Obito Clone pounded his fist through one of the Rock Ninja?s chest, slapped an Exploding Tag on his back and threw the dead Shinobi toward another archery unit.

?That?s cuttin? ?em down?!?  The Sand Ninja replied.

?TIME!?  The Clone yelled.

?I?ll go!?  Another Obito Clone yelled.  ?I?ve got more info to take back!?

That Clone disappeared in a puff of smoke.  A couple of minutes later, three more Obito Clones appeared with 24 Naruto Clones.

?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa?Uwaa...?  The Naruto Clones all yelled as they charged into the fight.

A couple of the Obito Clones couldn?t help but laugh as they watched the Naruto Clones go hand to hand with the Rock Ninja.  The looks on the enemy Ninja?s faces were priceless as they were attacked.

*****

?Start getting these people into another basement!?  The Naruto Clone yelled at the young official.  ?Neji?!?

?Over there, Naruto!?  The Neji Clone replied as he pointed to another building.

Two of the Naruto Clones started to direct the villagers toward the building.

?Women and children first!?  One Naruto Clone yelled.

?I don?t see anymore basements??  The Neji Clone said.

?Crap!?  The Naruto Clone cursed.

?That?s something else we?ll have to look into for ourselves?!?  The Clone thought to himself.

?It?s alright, Naruto??  The Neji Clone yelled as he checked the area with his Byakugan.

?Yours and Obito?s Clones are winning?!?

?Thank God!?  The Naruto Clone said.

?Just the same, let?s keep getting as many as we can into these basements??  The Naruto Clone yelled.

*****

Obito felt another of his Clones break his Jutsu.

?Yeah?  One more time??  Obito grinned.

?Can you make another 24 Pop??

?Yeah??  Naruto grinned.

?Along this line right here??  Obito showed his Clones on the map as Naruto created more Shadow Clones.

*****

?Who expected them to use so many Shadow Clones??  What do we tell the Boss-Man???  The Rock Ninja asked the leader.

?Hehe?  This ain?t over yet?!?  The Rock leader sneered.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Volume 3 is coming soon? Wow..



*
Right after Labor Day...  (I hope...    )


*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 24, 2008)

So good, so now it's the Rock, oh man this is so not good, and who's the Boss-man.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 405  -  History Repeats Itself*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 405  -  History Repeats Itself*


?Who expected them to use so many Shadow Clones??  What do we tell the Boss-Man???  The Rock Ninja asked the leader.

?Hehe?  This ain?t over yet?!?  The Rock leader sneered.

?Reno!  What are you gonna do???  The Rock Ninja asked.

?Got it right here?  Gimme that bow and arrow?!?  The Rock leader barked.

He pulled a pouch out of his pack and opened it.

?The Boss-Man gave me orders of what to do in a case like this?  This is supposed to cast a GenJutsu over the whole Village??

?But?  It?ll get our guys too?!?  

?We?ll wake ?em up?  Now stop whimpering!?  Reno yelled.

*****

?What the hell??!?  The Neji Clone yelled.

?NARUTO?!?  The Clone yelled in terror.

?What??!?  Asked two of the Naruto Clones sensing the dread in the Neji-Clones voice.

*****

Reno wrapped the slip of paper around the arrow?s shaft, bit his thumb and smeared the blood and Chakra down the paper.

?Now, we?re upwind and all I have to do is shoot this toward the Village??  Reno said as he drew the arrow back for the shot.

Just then, the two Naruto Clones appeared using the Transportation Jutsu and grabbed Reno.

One of the Naruto Clones grabbed the arrow by the tail and held on.

?You don?t know what you?re doing you sonofa?!?

The Red Tag wrapped around the arrow?s shaft exploded with a sharp, ear-splitting sonic boom.

?EVERYO??  The Neji Clone screamed in horror an instant before he and everyone in the Village were vaporized.

The huge shockwave spread through the area, stripping the ground of everything in it?s path and shattering the buildings.

*****

Obito, Naruto and Neji all screamed and grabbed their ears as the Naruto and Obito Clones disappeared.

Up in the Communications Room, Shamrock screamed and ripped off her earphones as an ear-splitting noise came over the set.

?Obito!  Na..Naruto-Sensei!?  Hitomi screamed.

?What?s wrong??  What happened??!?


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh no the Red Tag's, oh shit Naruto Neji and Obito.


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 24, 2008)

*The Best*

This Thread is the Best man, go on and do more, it's so cool.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 24, 2008)

*Chapter 406  -  Chaos in the Leaf*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 406  -  Chaos in the Leaf *


?Guys?  Please? You?re scaring me??  Hitomi pleaded as she tried to check Obito, Naruto and Neji over and they lay on the ground and held their heads.

?GHAAaaaa!?  Obito yelled as he sat up.

?Honey?  Can you hear me??!?  Hitomi said as she grabbed Obito by his head and looked into his eyes.

?The?  Feedback??  He gasped.

?Amarillo!  Get Naruto Jr. and Ino here on the double!?  Shikamaru barked.

?Yes, Sir!?  She replied and ran off.

Just then a window smashed up in the Hokage?s Office and smoke floated out and Dumas yelled for help.

Several people scurried for the Office.

?Dumas??  Dumas?!?  Shikamaru yelled into his radio.

?It?s dead?  What the hell happened???  

At that moment, Shikamaru and Obito?s eyes met and he knew.

?Oh, God?!?

?Naruto-Sensei!  You?re bleeding out of your ears!?  Hitomi said.

?Dad?  Dad?!?  Obito yelled.

Naruto Jr. and Hinata Hyuga ran up.

?Daddy?!?  Hinata yelled.

?Hitomi!  What happened??!?  She asked as she examined Neji with her Byakugan.

?Our clones got hit with a Red Tag??  Obito groaned.

?No?!  Where???  She asked.

?In a Village North of the Sand??  Obito replied.

?His eardrums are ruptured?  Naruto-Sensei?s, too!?  Hinata said.

?What about neurological damage???  Shikamaru asked.

?I?ll find out!?  Naruto Jr. said as he grabbed his Dad.

?Sir!  Shamrock is out cold!?  Dumas said.  ?She?s on her way to the Hospital?!?

?What happened up there???  Shikamaru asked.

?I don?t know, Sir!  She screamed and ripped off the earphones and smoke started to pour out of the set?!?  Dumas replied.  

?I unplugged everything and shot it with a fire extinguisher?  The building is fine, just a little smoke??

?Fine?  You okay???  Shikamaru asked.

?Yes, Sir?  I would like to check on my sister??

?Alright, go??

?Dad?s fine?  Just fix his ears!?  Naruto Jr. said.

Hitomi placed her hands on Naruto?s face and began her healing Jutsu.  Hinata did the same with her Father.  

?What happened??  Ino asked as she ran up.

Naruto Jr. filled her in and they conferred for a moment.

?Ahh?  That?s better??  Naruto said as his hearing came back.

?Whew?  You had me worried??  Hitomi said.

?You okay, Dad???  Obito asked.

?Yeah??  He groaned as he lay on his back with his head in Hitomi?s lap.  ?I have a good? Doctor here??

Hitomi smiled and wiped the sweat from Naruto?s face.

?How?s your Dad??  Obito asked Hinata.

?He?s fine??  She replied as his hearing began to return.

?Good??  He said as he stepped back.  ?I have to go??

?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?

?I already know what we?re gonna find??  He said to his four clones.

?Obito??  Hitomi said.

Naruto grabbed her hand with his and squeezed.

?Send one of your clones back with a report and be careful??  Naruto said grimly.

Obito nodded.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Crap!?  Naruto said softly.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chapter 407  -  Search For Survivors*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 407  -  Search For Survivors *


“Naruto…!”  Sakura yelled as she ran up.

“Yeah, Honey…  I’m fine…”  Naruto replied.

Sakura knelt down and looked at her husband.

“You look like hell…”  She said.

“Oh, thank you very much, Honey…!”  Naruto said.

“He’s okay, Sensei…”  Hitomi said.

“God!  All those people…!”  Neji said.

“Daddy…  Shhh…  Rest…”  Hinata said to her Father.

“Who’s with Tsunade…?”  Naruto asked.

“I..I left her with Tenten…  I didn’t know Neji was hurt, too…”  Sakura said.

“Amarillo…  Go to my house and send Tenten here…  Stay with my daughter…”  Naruto instructed.

“Yes, Sir!”

“Hitomi…  Summon Jake…  I gotta get to that Village…”  Naruto said.

“Oh, no you don’t!”  Sakura snapped.

“I’ll go…”  Shikamaru said.

“It’s…It’s my responsibility…”  Naruto said as he tried to get up.

“Lay back down before I pull rank on you…!  Or punch your lights out!”  Sakura growled.

“Honey…  A lot of innocent people just died…”

“At least wait for Obito to bring us a report…  Even so, send in Shadow Clones…”  Shikamaru said.

“Sensei…  Please…”  Hitomi said as she tried to help Sakura to hold him down.

*****

Obito and his clones looked around at the devastation.

“Damn!”  He cursed.

“Is anyone here…!?”  He yelled.

“You guy’s check the building basements and see if anyone survived…  I’ll be back.”

Obito ran to the small hill where the Tag went off and took a quick soil sample and dumped it into his Weapon’s Pouch.

“Hey!”  He heard one of his Clones yell and ran back a fast as he could.

When he arrived his Clones were carefully removing the debris that fell into the basement of a building.

“I heard something down here…”  One Clone said.

One piece at a time, the Clones gently removed parts of the shattered walls and floor.

Eventually, they started removing crushed and broken bodies including children.

“Mom..ma…”  They heard a small voice.

Obito reached down and put his hand around the little girl’s wrist who was trapped under a woman who he assumed was her Mother.

“It’s okay…  We’re going to help you…”  Obito whispered.

The little girl shivered and stopped breathing.

“Dammit…”  Obito whispered under his breath.

He gently lifted up on the deceased woman, pulled the girl out and felt for a pulse.

Finding none he cradled her in his arms and sat down on the charred ground.

“Four…  Go back to Konoha and let them know what we’ve found…  Tell ‘em we need one Med-Nin and someone with the Byakugan…  Tell Shikamaru to make sure they have strong stomachs…”

“The rest of you keep looking…”

“Right…”

The Clone walked away and Transported himself.

Obito moved the blonde hair out of the lifeless girl’s face and looked at her.  She was about 3 or 4 years old and he thought she looked at lot like Hitomi from the childhood pictures he’d seen of her.

“I’ll get ‘em…”  He growled through gritted teeth.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 25, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> Obito woke up and looked at his pack.
> 
> ?Gotta take those samples in??  He thought to himself.
> ...




Ok, i'm tired of this now. He's 14 and already shaveing?? what the hell?, main character in this story, 14 yet god like, ect ect ect.

What's the point of even haveing Naruto be hokage? Hell kill Naruto off, Obito=sasuke. He gets power up's out of no where, and still keep on getting them. Naruto is being shown weak and isn't needed since everything is about Obito,  who's at the age when naurto manga started. I hoped you would have changed this but after 400+ chapter, it's the same old thing. all the powerful jutus that only a few people should be able to learn, now so many people no, you have made  Obito= the 4th. i've said this over and over again, is no one else seeing this? hell i'm out.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Ok, i'm tired of this now. He's 14 and already shaveing?? what the hell?, main character in this story, 14 yet god like, ect ect ect.
> 
> What's the point of even haveing Naruto be hokage? Hell kill Naruto off, Obito=sasuke. He gets power up's out of no where, and still keep on getting them. Naruto is being shown weak and isn't needed since everything is about Obito,  who's at the age when naurto manga started. I hoped you would have changed this but after 400+ chapter, it's the same old thing. all the powerful jutus that only a few people should be able to learn, now so many people no, you have made  Obito= the 4th. i've said this over and over again, is no one else seeing this? hell i'm out.




*
I was shaving when I was 14, but then I'm a hairy guy...

25,632 hits at this point...  200 of them just today!

Cain't please everybody...


Actually Brutalis9, YOU inspired these last few Chapters...  

I got to thinking: "That guy has a point... Now, without killing him, what's the worst thing that can happen to Obito...???"

This is part of what I came up with...  And the worst may not be over...!


This has never been a story about Naruto...  This is a story about Naruto AND his kids...  

He grows up, marries Sakura, has kids and becomes Hokage, then he and his friends train and guide the next generation, who, (should they live long enough) marry and have kids of their own, and the cycle continues...


...Unless of course the bad guys win, blow up Konoha and kill everybody...  But who wants to read THAT...?   


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chapter 408  -  Shikamaru Takes Command*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 408  -  Shikamaru Takes Command  *


FOOM!

Jake, Hitomi and Shikamaru arrived along with Quincannon, Hinata Hyuga and Buford.

?My God??  Hinata whispered as they looked at the destruction.

?Obito?!?  Hitomi yelled as she slid off Jake?s back and ran toward the first Obito she saw.

?Where?s the Original???  She asked.

The Clone silently pointed at Obito who was still holding the little girl.

Hitomi gasped and put her hand over her mouth.

They all slowly walked toward Obito.

?Hitomi?  You didn?t need to see all this??  Obito quietly said.

?You either, Hinata??

?Hinata?  Use your Byakugan?  Check for survivors??  Shikamaru said.

She quietly got up and Buford followed her.

?All my Clones?  All my efforts?  And still a Village gets wiped out, just like that??  Obito said.

Hitomi knelt down and started to cry as she stroked the dead girl?s hair.

?Obito?  Don?t do this to yourself?  Blame the guys who ordered this??  Shikamaru said.

?I intend to, Sensei?  That?s why you, Dad, the ANBU and everyone else are gonna tell me everything about Hinata Inuzuka?s death, and politics be damned!?  Obito said.

?This IS NOT gonna happen to Konoha!?  He boomed.

?Excuse me?  Sensei?  Hinata says there are no survivors??  Buford said.

?Very well??  Shikamaru sighed.  ?Where?s Hinata???

?She needed a minute?  Sensei??

?Stay with her?? Shikamaru instructed.

?Obito?I?agree with you?  We?ll have to talk to your Dad?  You?ll probably get what you want??  Shikamaru said.

?Look?  I?m relieving you here?  Leave me your clones and take Hitomi and this girl back to Konoha??

?Sensei?  Shouldn?t she??  Hitomi said through her tears.

?Yes, she should?  But we? we need to do an autopsy on one of these people?  It might as well be her??  Shikamaru said.

Obito glared at him with disapproval.

?I know, Obito?  But she could give us the information we need to stop these guys before they hit Konoha, the Sand or some other village??  Shikamaru said.

Obito nodded and got up, then he and Hitomi walked over to Jake.

?Put her on my back, Obito?  You and Hitomi hold on to her?  I?ll take you back??  Jake said reverently.

As they left, Buford walked back to Shikamaru.

?I need to report this to the Kazekage as soon as possible??

?Alright...?  He replied.  ?Use Quincannon? Take Hinata back to Konoha first??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chapter 409  -  New Instructions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 409  -  New Instructions  *


Kakashi watched as Hinata Uzumaki and Ayame sparred during their afternoon break.

Ayame successfully dodged Hinata?s fist and grabbed her by the neck and threw her down to the ground.

?Awp!  Very good, Ayame?!?  Kakashi yelped.

?I could see her make her move, Sensei!?  She replied excitedly. 

?You two make good sparring partners?  Both of you challenge and learn from each other??  Kakashi smiled.

?Yeah?  As long as I don?t hit her too hard or let one of her haymakers connect?!?  Ayame grinned.

?Well, I try and pull my punches??  Hinata said as she dusted herself off.

?They still HURT, you know?!?  Ayame said loudly joking.

?Well, I think we should make our way into the Village tonight?  They have a nice Hot Spring Spa I think you will enjoy??  Kakashi said.

Both girls grinned.

They strapped on their packs and made their way down the road.  After a few minutes a bird puppet circled overhead and landed on Kakashi?s shoulder.

Hinata suddenly felt a sense of dread as Kakashi pulled the scroll and opened it.

?Aw?  Geez??  He groaned.

?Sensei???  Ayame asked as he dropped his pack and sat down on the ground.

?Sensei, what?s wrong???  Hinata asked.

Kakashi handed her the open scroll and said,  ?A division of Shinobi wearing Rock Forehead Protectors attacked a village in the Sand??

?They used one of those Tags like they used on Obito last year?  Everyone is dead?  Most of them vaporized??

?Our...our guys???  Hinata asked as she started to tremble, fearing the worst.

?Fortunately??  Kakashi said pointing at the rest of the message on the scroll,  ?Naruto, Neji and Obito were using Clones??

?They all got hurt when the explosion took out their clones, but they?ll be fine??

?Thank God??  Hinata sighed.

?So what do we do, now???  Ayame asked.

?Well, we need to get back soon as we can??  Kakashi said as he pulled out a scroll.

?Here Hinata?  Summon the Kunai??  Kakashi said as he handed the scroll to her.

?Right??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chapter 410  -  The Kazekage's Visit*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 410  -  The Kazekage's Visit  *


“If the blast went off outside the walls, they’d give us very little protection…”  Shikamaru said as he pointed on a map of the Leaf Village.

“So we need to scrutinize everyone who comes near the Village…”  Naruto replied.

“Yes…  I suggest we set up picket lines on all the roads, at least 3 kilometers away from the Village and patrols in the woods…”  Shikamaru explained.

“They don’t need an army to hit us…  Just use an old lady with the Tag stashed under her clothes…”

Just then, there was a knock.

“Naruto…”

“Gaara…”  Naruto replied with a lump in his throat.

“Buford said that you’d been injured…”  Gaara said.

“Yeah, but I’ll be out of here tomorrow…  All those people will still be…”

“You tried, though…  I’m grateful for that…”  Gaara replied.

“My Clones had the guys with the Tag…  Went off right in my face…”  Naruto said.

Gaara looked at Naruto.

“Who’s responsible for this…?  Is it really the Earth Country…?”  Gaara asked.

“The fact they used a Red Tag tells me this is part of some terrorist group and that one of those Kabuto Clones is behind this…”  Shikamaru said.

“I’d be careful about blaming the Earth Country…  A war with them might just be what he wants…”

“I agree…”  Gaara said.

“I find it strange that they attacked head on…  Why didn’t they attack the Sand Village direct and have one person sneak in and set the Tag off…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Cheerful cuss, aren’t you…?”  Gaara muttered.

“It’s part of his charm…”  Naruto replied.

“My question is why hasn’t the Rock Village bragged about this…?  They usually like to thump their chests and take credit…”

“Pop!  Are you alright…?!”  Hinata said as she rushed into the room and hugged her Father.

“I will be if you don’t crush me with that bear hug!”  Naruto yelped.

“Sorry…”  Hinata smiled then kissed her Dad on his cheek.

“Ohh!  G..Gaara-Sama…  I’m sorry… If you were in the middle of something…”

“No, my dear…  You see to your Father…”  Gaara smiled.  “I need to get back to the Sand…  We have arrangements to make…”

“Okay…”  Naruto replied.

“Gaara…  Don’t do anything to the Earth Country without us…”

The two Kage’s stared at each other.

“I’ll wait until we prove who’s responsible…”  Gaara said solemnly.

“Fair enough…”  Naruto replied.

Gaara left the room and walked down the hall.

“Dad…  How…How many people were killed…?”  Hinata asked.

“There may never be an exact number, but they think a little over 2,800…”

“Th..This means another war… A big one… Doesn’t it…?”  She asked.

“Not if it’s a terrorist group…  We just have to hunt them down…”  Naruto said.

“I’m really going to need your help on this one, Honey…  Yours and Obito’s…”  


*To be continued…

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man not a war, but it's cool one man.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 26, 2008)

*TRANSPORTATION JUTSU*

Ok this is just fucking stupid, Naruto and Neji are hurt but Obito isn't? Once again you let us see how weak Naruto is and how strong Obito is. Just kill Naruto, i can't take anymore this. How come Naurto and Neji's clones get hurt, and they both get hurt back in the leaf. But Obito is alright, and why the hell do Obito's clones need to use the TRANSPORTATION JUTSU to take Naruto's clones? Then the hell, you just by passed Naruto being hokage and being the strongest hokage ever/ just strongest ever. i hate to say this, butThis is just getting worse with every chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 26, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> Ok this is just fucking stupid, Naruto and Neji are hurt but Obito isn't? Once again you let us see how weak Naruto is and how strong Obito is. Just kill Naruto, i can't take anymore this. How come Naurto and Neji's clones get hurt, and they both get hurt back in the leaf. But Obito is alright, and why the hell do Obito's clones need to use the TRANSPORTATION JUTSU to take Naruto's clones? Then the hell, you just by passed Naruto being hokage and being the strongest hokage ever/ just strongest ever. i hate to say this, butThis is just getting worse with every chapter.



*

The count is now 25,961...

I'm having fun...  Anyone else...?


These next chapters are inspired by a few incidents from my time in the Boy Scouts...  

A great organization if you can find a troop that actually GOES CAMPING!

~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 26, 2008)

*Chapter 411 - The Incident*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 411 - The Incident  *


Asuma and his team leapt through the trees and they came to a stream.

?I think we?ll make camp over there tonight?!?  He pointed to a spot across the stream.

One by one, they leapt out of the trees.

?Wow!  Look at that trout!?  Choji Jr. yelled.  ?Maybe I can catch some for dinner tonight!

They all ran up to the bank and they all started across the water to the other side.

Megan stopped and stared.

Tami and Shelby giggled as they playfully pushed at each other as they went across the water.

Takahiro was in the middle of the stream when Asuma ran up on the other bank and looked across and noticed Megan staring at the water.

?What?s wrong??  He yelled.

?Huh?  I?uh??  Megan stammered.

?Man?  How troublesome??  Asuma and Tami said at the same time with a frustrated voice.

Shelby started to snicker.

?What??  Asuma and Tami asked, again at the same time.

?You two sound just like your Dad!? She snorted.

?We do not?!  Geez?!?  They both said, once again at the same time.

?Takahiro?!  Go get her and carry her across?  Choji?!  Take Takahiro?s pack for him?!?  Asuma yelled.

?Alright!?  ?Okay??  They replied.

Choji Jr. ran over to Takahiro to take his pack.

?No?  Here?  I got it!?  Meagn yelled.  ?I can cross right over here on these rocks??

She ran down the bank to a series of rocks and a fallen log.

?Why does this seem like a really, really bad idea???  Tami asked.

Megan started across, gingerly.  First one rock, then the second, the third one was loose but she maintained her balance.

The fourth one was a little further away, but she concentrated and held her tongue against her upper lip and jumped.

Her foot hit the rock and slipped.  

Megan screeched as she landed in the water. 

?Man?  How troublesome??  Asuma, Tami and Shelby all said together.

Megan broke the surface of the water with a *glub* and went back under, the weight of her pack holding her down.

Takahiro ran over to help, reached down with one hand and started to pull her out.

He wasn?t prepared for the weight of her water-logged pack and he had to reach down with his other hand.

?HH--wwwaaaaaa?!?  Megan gasped for breath as she clawed at Takahiro.

He was holding her by her pack strap with one hand and used the other to reach for her waist.

?Hey!  Watch where you?re reaching?!?  She gasped.

Just then, Takahiro?s hand slipped and she went back down into the water.

?Aw, the hell with it!?  Takahiro said as he let his Chakra go and fell into the water after her.

Choji Jr. sat his and Takahiro?s packs on the bank under a tree and ran back out to help.

Takahiro had caught Megan again, and at this point he didn?t care where he grabbed her.

He threw one arm across her chest and pulled her head up out of the water.

?Get this pack off before we both drown?!?  He said.  

?Choji?!?  He said as he pulled her pack off and held it up.

?Here let me??  Choji Jr. said.

?Just take the pack?!?  Takahiro growled.

Choji Jr. pulled up on the water-logged pack and had to let the water drain out of it before he could pull it all the way out.

Takahiro grabbed Megan around her waist with his other arm and used his free hand and feet to mold Chakra to lift them both out of the water.

Choji Jr. walked onto the bank and sat Megan?s pack down with a loud *splorch*

Takahiro carried Megan in his arms and sat her down next the pack.

Takahiro grabbed his knees and breathed, while Megan lay on her back and gasped for breath.

?You?are a..lot of trouble?!?  Takahiro huffed. 


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 26, 2008)

*Chapter 412 - Drying Megan Out*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 412 - Drying Megan Out  *


?Takahiro?  You and Megan need to change into some dry clothes??  Asuma said.

?Choji, get a fire going?  Tami, you and Shelby gather some wood.?  

?Wh..Wait a minute?  All my stuff is wet??  Megan said.

?You didn?t have anything in plastic???  Asuma asked.

?N..No??  She replied.

?Why am I not surprised???  Tami whispered to Shelby.

?No wonder her pack was so heavy??  Choji Jr. said.

Asuma sighed and opened his pack.

?Here? Use my blanket?  Here?s a T-shirt and a pair of shorts?  Now go change before you catch cold??

?Hey!  Opposite sides of the camp?!?  Asuma added.

Takahiro grumbled as he picked up his pack and walked away, squishing in the opposite direction.

After a half-hour Takahiro and Megan had changed clothes, Choji had started a fire and had caught four fish.

Asuma and Tami had helped Megan string up a clothesline to dry out her stuff.

?How come you brought four towels???  Asuma asked as he wrung one out.  

?This is what nearly got you drowned?  All this stuff should have been put into plastic??

?I?m not an outdoorsy person, Asuma??  She scowled.

?If you want to be a Shinobi and go on missions, you better learn??

?Hey??  Takahiro said as he pointed to the sky.

A bird puppet was circling overhead and came in for a landing on Asuma?s shoulder.

?What?s this???  Asked Megan.

?Message??  Takahiro replied.

?I know THAT?!?  She replied as she wrung out another towel.

Asuma read the message as Megan looked around.

?Crap!?  Asuma said.

?What???  Takahiro asked.

?A village in the sand was attacked and wiped out?  We had some people injured??

?We need to go back???  Takahiro asked.

?No?  They?re just letting us know?  They say to stay out and train hard?  That we?ll be needed when we return??  Asuma said.

Asuma looked at Megan.

?Megan?  You know how to use your Chakra to climb trees, right??  He asked.

?Uh, yeah??

?But not to walk on water??

?I didn?t know that we could??

?They haven?t let you get out much, have they???  Tami asked.

Megan scowled.

?Well, Megan?  You?re going to have to learn?!?  Asuma said as he passed the scroll to Shelby.

?If you never learn anything else from this trip and never serve on a front line squad, you WILL learn how to walk on water?!?  

?And Tami?  You?re going to teach her how?!?

?What?!?

?Don?t give me any of your crap, Sis?  2800 people got killed and we gotta train?!?

?Shinobi the Village can count on!  Right, Takahiro??  Asuma asked boldly.

?That?s right?  Blood Brother?  That?s exactly right!?  Takahiro replied.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 27, 2008)

*Chapter 413 - Tami?s Public Service Announcement*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 413 - Tami?s Public Service Announcement  *


?This fish is great!?  Shelby said.

?Yeah?!  Glad I caught three for everyone?!  All that splashin? around earlier ran a lot of ?em off??  Choji Jr. said.

?Well, we?ll keep the meat from tonight?s food pack for lunch tomorrow??  Asuma said.

?I didn?t realize you could use a mind Jutsu on a fish??  Takahiro said.

?I didn?t either??  Grinned Choji Jr.

?Wonder if you could use a Shadow Possession on one???  Tami asked.

?Don?t let me stop ya??!?  Replied Asuma.

?Mnnn.?  Groaned Megan as she patted her stomach.

?Alright, so Tami?s showing Megan how to walk on water?  What are the rest of us doing???  Choji Jr. asked.

?Takahiro is gonna show us what he?s picked up from Rock Lee?  I figure we can all use some better hand-to-hand skills.?  Asuma replied.

?After that I figure we?ll practice our NinJutsu?s?  See if we can figure out new skills and applications for them??

?Oh??  Said Megan as she stood up and walked away.

?What?s wrong???  Shelby asked.

Choji Jr. shrugged his shoulders when Megan didn?t reply.

A few minutes later Megan came back and looked around.

Tami looked at her.

?Oh, for crying out loud?!?  She growled.

?Summoning Jutsu!?  She said as she slapped her hand on a seal on the side of her pack.

A puff of smoke and a latrine shovel with a roll of toilet paper over the handle appeared.

?If I gotta teach her how to walk on water, I might as well teach her how to do this, too!?  Tami said.

?Hehe?  She?s one to talk??  Sneered Asuma.  ?I had to show her less than a year ago??

?Hey, Tami?!?  Choji Jr. yelled.

?What?!?  She yelled back.

?Downwind?!?

?Shut up!  I?m working here!?  Tami yelled.

Off in the distance they could hear Tami talking.

?Over here, dig a hole at the base of the tree and put your back against the trunk while bending your knees, and stick the shovel in the ground next to you so you can reach the paper?!  It?s easy!?  Tami instructed.

Tami walked back to the campfire to the applause of her teammates.

?Great PSA, Sis?  You should teach all that at the Academy?!?  Asuma said.

?Somebody needs to?  It?s not even in the Ninja Manual!?  Tami snapped.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Brutalis9 (Aug 27, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *
> 
> The count is now 25,961...
> 
> ...




So this is your answer? This isn't makeing any sense anyone, Naruto's clones get hurt and he get hurt back in the leaf. Obito's clones where there too yet nothing happened to him? All these people are not reading or not understanding what's going on, because your so off from what should be and what is. Do you/ other's here not read the manga? Naruto is going to surpass all the hokages before him and is going to be the strongest ninja ever. You just had him get hurt and look like a pussy from the blast that only his clones where in, if this was the case Naruto should ahve died a long time ago. Because he use's his clones and they get fucked up all the time. I'm tired of pointing out your obsess mistakes and you still keep on makeing them, all the other that read this are just stupid or just don't seem to care/understand any of this. I was hopeing for this to be good and stay ture to the manga but you have just gone down the wrong path, and no one else seems to have the balls to tell you this. Let me guess your gona aswer this again with the # of hits this page his gotten? Well don't bother, i'm done with this, you had a good idea but just went wrong. I'm done with wasting my time here. Bye.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 27, 2008)

Brutalis9 said:


> So this is your answer? This isn't makeing any sense anyone, Naruto's clones get hurt and he get hurt back in the leaf. Obito's clones where there too yet nothing happened to him? All these people are not reading or not understanding what's going on, because your so off from what should be and what is. Do you/ other's here not read the manga? Naruto is going to surpass all the hokages before him and is going to be the strongest ninja ever. You just had him get hurt and look like a pussy from the blast that only his clones where in, if this was the case Naruto should ahve died a long time ago. Because he use's his clones and they get fucked up all the time. I'm tired of pointing out your obsess mistakes and you still keep on makeing them, all the other that read this are just stupid or just don't seem to care/understand any of this. I was hopeing for this to be good and stay ture to the manga but you have just gone down the wrong path, and no one else seems to have the balls to tell you this. Let me guess your gona aswer this again with the # of hits this page his gotten? Well don't bother, i'm done with this, you had a good idea but just went wrong. I'm done with wasting my time here. Bye.



*
The idea is the sudden "feedback" from the blast...  Obito's Transportation Jutsu is a forgotten long-range type.  

There's not enough information on the Fourth's Transportation Jutsu, so I've taken some liberties (As I have with this whole thing) 

I figure if Naruto ever does a Transportation Jutsu is will be the Standard Range...  (Whatever that distance is...)

I am deliberately ignoring some characters as I believe some of them will die before the Manga ends.


Spoiler:  



I would love to use Asuma's child, but we don't even know if it's a boy or girl...




Obito got his bell rung and got over it...  He's that tough...  (If I stay with my own continuity)


Paul Tibbets wrote in his autobiography that when his crew dropped the bomb, they tasted lead in their mouths...  A result of the chemical reaction between the bomb's explosion, their saliva and the fillings in their teeth.

The Movie "Fail-Safe" has a dramatic scene where the phone shrieks as the bomb goes off and the phone lines melt.

Berserk Abridged

Now, this isn't to say that the Red Tags are Nukes.  They are just extremely powerful.  (Again, I'm taking liberties to further the plot...)

Naruto, Neji and Shamrock Studebaker all received ear injuries, but they will be fine.

As far as Naruto being the greatest Hokage ever, that remains to be seen...    But still, to have someone lesser than him follow in his footsteps?  Come on...

The bottom line is that I seem to have a fan base that enjoys this story and I appreciate them enough to keep going with the best I can deliver.

The stats prove that nearly 200 people are checking in each day to read the latest.

I'm not going to fret over one or two people who don't like it, or those just looking for a fight to pick.   

It's just not fair to the folks who enjoy this story.

Post again anytime!  I'll be here all week! ~ FLJ


Oh yeah...  26,073 views!  Nearly 100 in the last 12 hours...!  
Heh, heh, heh...   


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 27, 2008)

*Chapter 414 - The Meeting*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 414 - The Meeting  * 


?Morning?  How are you doing??  Asked Shikamaru.

?I told you, I?m fine??  Naruto said as he and Obito walked onto the Practice Field.

?Let?s go over here??

They walked toward the far end of the field and met an older woman who was practicing kicks on a stump.

?Guys, this is Lamar??

?Lamar??  I get the idea that?s not your real name??  Shikamaru sneered.

?Shikamaru Nara?  I watched your match 20 years ago against your wife?  I still can?t figure why you gave up when you had her on a platter??  Lamar replied.

?Hehe?  Who says I don?t???  Shikamaru grinned.

?You met Obito a few days ago??  Naruto said.

?ANBU??  Obito said as he shook her hand.

Lamar smiled.

?All I have to say is you better be good at keeping secrets??  She replied.

?Alright Lamar?  Let?s have it??

?Yes, Lord Hokage??  Lamar replied.

?We don?t know the exact location where Hinata Inuzuki was killed?  All we have is what was in the original report by Iwashi.?

?All we know is that it was in the Rain Country and they were investigating a religious cult that we believed was dangerous??

?After it happened the cult was gone, so we figured they died in the blast.?

?So no one bothered to check where it happened???  Obito asked.

?No.?  Lamar said.

?Maybe you?re barking up the wrong tree, Obito??  Shikamaru suggested.

?Maybe?  I think it?s worth looking into though??  Obito replied.

?Going into the Rain Country means trouble??  Naruto said.

?If we had a better idea of where it happened??  Lamar said.

?I?ll give it some thought??  Naruto said.  ?Lamar, see if you can figure out where it happened??

?I?ll check the records, again??  She replied.

?I want you and Obito to work together on this.

?Yes, Sir??

?Dad, why don?t I just go scout around???  Obito asked.

?Not on your life!  It?s too dangerous??

?Too dangerous???  Obito asked.

?To the Leaf it is?  A war with the Rain could be as disastrous as a Red Tag going off in the center of the Village?!?  Naruto replied.

?Remember, we don?t know for sure yet, who is behind all this??

?What happens when we do find out???  Obito asked.

?Then we?ll hit them with everything we have, including you!?  Naruto said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 27, 2008)

*Chapter 415 - Team Asuma Trains*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 415 - Team Asuma Trains  *


?Say, Dad?  What about that Shino guy I?ve been taking into the Rain??  Any chance he might know of anything???  Obito whispered on the way back.

?I?ll ask, but keep it to yourself?  His life depends on absolute secrecy??  Naruto replied quietly.

*****

Megan was running back and forth across the water and giggling.

?Hey, she got the hang of that pretty fast!?  Asuma said.

?Sort of??  Mumbled Tami.

?What do you??

?WHU--AAAA!?

Just then Megan lost control of her Chakra and fell into the stream.

?Geez??  Tami sighed as she walked over to Megan, reached down and grabbed her arm and fished her out.

?I guess I?m gonna have to teach you how to swim, too!?  She said while holding her head out of the water.

?Focus your Chakra into your hands and feet and float up!?

On the other side of the camp, Takahiro was showing Shelby and Choji Jr. some TaiJutsu moves.

?Nice Konoha Whirlwind, Shelby?!  You need more speed and more power, but you have the idea?!?  Takahiro said.

?How do I get those??  She asked.

?With these??  Takahiro replied as he pulled up his pants leg.

?What are those???  Choji Jr. asked.

?These are leg weights??  Takahiro replied.

?You were wearing those in the river yesterday??!?  Choji Jr. asked.

?No wonder you were having so much trouble getting Megan out of the water??

?They?re not so bad??  Takahiro grinned as he took one off and dropped it.

It hit the ground with a *thud*

?Whoa?  It sank an inch?!?  Shelby said.

?They?re hard to walk with at first??  Takahiro said.

?Ya? think??  Choji Jr. quipped as Takahiro put it back on.

?Speed and power?  Watch this??  He replied.

Takahiro took of running and zoomed up a tree.  Midway up the trunk he did the Konoha Whirlwind and broke the trunk in one blow.

The top half of the tree fell to the ground with a crash.

?Nice!?  ?Sweet!?  Shelby and Choji Jr. clapped.

?I don?t advise doing that until you?ve had more practice?!?  Takahiro said as he ran back.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 416 - The Great Outdoors*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 416 - The Great Outdoors  *


?I?ve seen nothing like you describe while in the Rain Country?  But I?ll have my insects look around??  Whispered Shino.

?Thanks, Shino-Sama??  Replied Obito.

?The two soil samples I?ve taken from the two known blast areas have Chakra embedded in the dirt itself??

?Then, my insects should have no trouble finding it??  Shino replied.

?That?ll be great?!?  Naruto whispered.

?I?m ready to go??  Shino said.

?Alright, hang on??  Obito replied.

?Wait?  Where?s Jake???  Shino asked.

?I?ve got my landings down pat?!?  Obito grinned as he put a knee on the ground.

?I hope so??  Shino replied as he stood next to Obito and put his hands on his shoulders.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

*****

Asuma?s team had put in a full day of training.  

They ate, told a couple of ghost stories, joked about going on a snipe hunt and then turned in.

Megan took the second watch and was wrapped in her blanket.

She was having trouble staying awake and actually nodded off briefly.

Megan awoke to some noise in the bushes off to her right.  She opened her eyes and grabbed her Kunai and watched.

Waddling out from behind the bush was a mother skunk followed by five baby skunks.

Megan gasped and held her breath as she watched the skunks make their way single-file in between Takahiro and Asuma and then though the middle of the campsite.

She whimpered and tried to remain still, but began to shiver and panic as they walked right up to her feet.

?UW--AAAAAA?!!!!?  Megan suddenly bolted up and ran screaming from the campsite and the mother skunk suddenly hissed and sprayed.

Everyone in camp woke with a start at the stench.

?GAAA!?  ?The hell???  

?Sk..Skunks!?  Takahiro coughed.

?Megaaaannn?!?  Tami screamed.

*****

?Amarillo??  Obito said as he walked into the Kunai room.

?Obito-Kun?  All is quiet here??  She replied.

?Your errand didn?t take long???  Amarillo asked.

?Naw?!?

A few minutes later Asuma?s Kunai disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Obito-Kun!?

?I see it?  That?s Asuma?s??  He said as he pulled the cord.

?I?ll summon Jake and be off!?  Obito said as he ran for the roof.

A few minutes later?

FOOM!

?UWAAA!?  Obito and Jake both yelled as they inhaled the stench.

?Obito??  Asuma croaked with tears in his eyes.  ?We need a large washtub and several cans of tomato juice?  LOTS of tomato juice?!?

?Yeah??  Obito coughed.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahahahahah..  Skunks..!! Nice.. 
Hope they enjoyed the smell.. *gags*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 28, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Ahahahahah..  Skunks..!! Nice..
> Hope they enjoyed the smell.. *gags*



*
The skunks through the middle of camp REALLY HAPPENED...!!!

We didn't get sprayed though...  In spite of the fact we had a kid just like Megan there at the time...  

Thank God he didn't wake up!  Man, that kid needed to be taken to another town and dropped off...!

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 28, 2008)

The Great Outdoors good one man, and the Skunk nice very nice.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 417 - Colonel Leech?s Report on the Sand*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 417 - Colonel Leech’s Report on the Sand  *


“It seems a small army posing as Rock Ninja’s attacked and wiped out a village in the Sand with some kind of super explosive, my Lord…”

“The Konoha papers say about 2800 were killed…”

“So we’re getting the blame, Colonel Leech?”  The Tsuchikage asked.

“The Sand and the Leaf want to know if we’re behind the attack, my Lord.”  Colonel Leech replied.

“I’ve also taken the liberty of having Major Rufus put the men on alert in case of a counter-attack…”

“Th..That’s fine…”  The Tsuchikage replied as he nervously kneaded his eyebrow and worried.

“Colonel Leech, I didn’t order this attack, did you?”  The Tsuchikage asked.

“No, my Lord…!  Of course not!”  Colonel Leech replied.

“Our Special Action Squads…?  Or K.A.R.P.?” 

“No, my Lord…”  

“It… Must be a trick!  Yes… That’s it!”  The Tsuchikage reasoned.

“Send patrols to our borders!  Fully armed!”

“At once, my Lord!”  Colonel Leech replied.

“Assemble the General Staff!  Tell them to prepare for all out war with the Sand and the Leaf!”

“Tell the War-Planners I want a strategy for attack and victory ASAP!” 

The Tsuchikage sat down in his chair, looked back and forth across the empty room and tried to look important.

“At once, my Lord…”  Colonel Leech saluted, then turned and left.

“How did this dork get appointed as the Tsuchikage…?!”  Colonel Leech thought to himself as he walked down the hall.  

*****

“Still no reply from Starbuckle…?”  Gaara asked.

“No, not yet…”  Replied Kankurou.

“What a fool!”  Gaara sneered.

“Send extra patrols to the border…  Make sure they stay at least 3 kilometers this side of it…”  Gaara instructed.

“Also send another message to the Tsuchikage…”

“Right!”  Kankurou replied.

“I’ll also prepare a message to Naruto…”  Gaara added.

“Lot of people are gonna die just because this paranoid moron in the Rock has a death-wish!”  Gaara muttered to himself as he started to write.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 418 - Dinner for Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 418 - Dinner for Two  *


Kakashi walked into Ichiraku?s and sat down.

?Hi, Kakashi?!?  Ayame smiled with a hint of blush.

?Awp!  How are you???  Kakashi winked.

?I?m fine?  I heard about what happened?  Everyone has??  Ayame said.

?Yeah?  Things may get hairy, soon??  Kakashi replied.

Ayame gulped and took a breath.

?Well anyway, would you like to come to my place tonight???  She asked.  ?I?m working on a new dish, thought you might like to try it out??

?I have a better idea?  Why don?t I take you out?  Get you away from the kitchen for a while???  Kakashi asked.

?I?d love to?!?  She replied.  

?Ronaldus? at 9???  Kakashi grinned.

?Yeah??  She grinned.

*****

?Here?s that message from decoding??  Dumas said.

?Thank you??  Said Temari.

She looked it over, then handed it to Naruto.

?From Gaara?  He still hasn?t received a reply from the Rock Village??  She said.

?Their leader?s strange??  Naruto sighed.

?Says here he?s asking for Obito again?  Wants him to take him to the Rock Village??

?Is he nuts???  Shikamaru said.

?He?s serious and wants an answer?  It was citizens of the Wind Country who got killed??  Naruto replied.

?Call Obito??

A few minutes later Obito walked into the office.

?Dad???

?Son?  Gaara wants you to Transport him to the Rock Village?  Place yourself at his disposal?  Here?s your orders in writing??  Naruto said.

?Be careful??  He added as he handed Obito the scroll.

Obito grinned.

*****

?My Gourd is ready??  Gaara said.

?Kazekage-Sama!  Obito Uzumaki is here!?

?Gaara-Sensei??  Obito said as he walked into the room.

?Good to see you again, Obito?  Thank you for coming??  Gaara replied.

?Your Father told you what I wanted???

?Fast transportation and protection, Sensei?!?  Obito said.

?The Tsuchikage is paranoid and an idiot?  I don?t believe he?d order an attack on my village, but I want to hear it from him??  Gaara explained.

?I?ll take him, Gaara-Sensei??

?No?!  Use your muscle sparingly?  Watch my back and get me in?  I will deal with the Tsuchikage?!?  Gaara said.

?They were my people who died??

?I understand, Gaara-Sensei??  Obito replied.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 29, 2008)

*Chapter 419 ? Gaara?s Invasion*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2 


*Chapter 419 ? Gaara?s Invasion *


?We?ll go in here?  I?ve dealt with him before and he keeps a lot of guards?  Go ahead and have fun with them, but don?t kill anyone??  Gaara instructed Obito as he drew a rough diagram.

?Let me clear out the guards first?  You follow and make sure we are not disturbed once the doors are closed.?

?What if he runs, Sensei???  Obito asked.

?I have prepared for that?  Let?s go??  Gaara replied.

Obito knelt down and focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

An instant later they were in the Tsuchikage?s Palace and found themselves surrounded by 18 guards.

?What??  ?INTRUDERS!?  ?It?s Gaara from the Sand!?  ?IT?S AN INVASION!? 

The guards immediately converged and Obito started to make Shadow Clones.

Gaara put up his hand to Obito and he stopped as sand flowed out of Gaara?s Gourd.

The guards began to cringe.

?Look out!  He?s attacking!?  One yelled.

Gaara?s sand flowed forward in between the guards, then split and shoved the guards against the walls and held them there.

Gaara folded his arms across his chest and walked to the double doors of the Tsuchikage?s Chamber.

Obito followed.

?Obito? Get the door??  Gaara said.

?Yes, Sir!?  Obito grinned with a faint chuckle.

Obito grabbed the handle and pulled.

?He has it barred from the inside, Sensei??  He said.

?No surprise?  Open it.?  Gaara replied.

Obito grinned and shoved his fingers between the two doors and pulled.  The huge bolt broke in two and Obito opened the door.

Starbuckle was trying to get out through a window, but had gotten stuck when the window fell down on his overweight backside, trapping him.

Obito was trying hard not to laugh.

?Obito?  You step outside while I have a talk with? his excellency??  Gaara said with his arms crossed.

?Yes, Sir!?  Obito replied.

He stepped back outside while Gaara?s sand flowed into the Tsuchikaze?s Chamber and shut the doors.

Obito moved and stood in front of the doors blocking them from the guards.

?Just stand easy guys?  Smoke ?em if you got ?em!?  He said.

?You know we can?t do that??  One guard said.

?And you know I can?t let you pass?  Just stand there!  This won?t take long??  Obito replied.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes Gaara it's time, gut the ass.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 29, 2008)

*Chapter 420 - Professional Courtesy*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 420 - Professional Courtesy  *


Gaara looked at Starbuckle , who was stuck in the window and groaned.

?How did you ever get to be Tsuchikage???  He asked.

?Gaara, I?m kind of busy here?  What can I do for you??  He replied as if he was in complete control of his situation.

?You didn?t reply to my message?  It was kind of important??  Gaara said.

?What message???  Starbuckle asked, trying to play dumb.

Gaara?s sand flowed to the desk and grabbed the open scroll with a formed hand, then shot through the glass in the window just above Starbuckle?s head.

?THIS?  MESSAGE?  You dork!?  Gaara snapped.

Gaara shook his head.

?I can?t believe it?s come to this?  I?ve just used the word ?dork???  He sighed.

?L..Look Gaara?  I..I didn?t have anything to do with that??  Starbuckle stammered.

Gaara?s sand began to move.  It retreated back into the window and dropped the scroll.  Next it shoved the window back open, freeing the Tsuchikage, and then it wrapped around Starbuckle and pulled him back into the room in front of Gaara.

?I know you didn?t have anything to do with it?!  If I thought you had, my forces and the Leaf?s would have attacked this village in full force!?  Gaara growled.

?Th..Then what are you doin? here??!?  Starbuckle yelled.

?I needed to hear it from you that you didn?t do it??  Gaara said.

?Even though I tell you we didn?t do it, why would you believe me??  I figure you?d just attack anyway!?  Starbuckle blubbered.

?You should have replied as a courtesy?  Your silence and disrespect just makes you look guilty instead of stupid??  Gaara explained.

?Okay, so we didn?t do it?  What are you gonna do now?  Kill me??  Starbuckle asked.

Gaara?s sand squeezed Starbuckle tight and his eyes bugged out.

?I have no desire to start a war with the Rock Village?  Like I said, I needed to hear it from you that you didn?t kill 2800 plus citizens of the Sand??

Gaara?s sand released the overweight Tsuchikage and dropped him to the floor.

Starbuckle gasped.

?I?ll leave you now??  Gaara said.

?What you?ve done here today is an act of war?!?  Starbuckle whined.

?Stay out of the Sand and stay out of the Leaf?!  Gaara yelled.  

?I know it hasn?t occurred to you, but someone somewhere is trying to pit us against each other and you?re playing us all right into their hands?!?

?Like who???  Starbuckle asked.

?We don?t know yet?  But if you?re involved, the Rock will need a new Tsuchikage??  Gaara replied.

Gaara?s sand pushed the doors open.

?We?re through, Obito?  Let?s go??

?Yes, Sir!?  Obito said as he drank the last of his apple juice.

Gaara looked at the unconscious Ninja piled in the hallway.

?I see you had some fun?  You didn?t kill anyone, right???  Gaara asked.

?No Sir, but a couple of them did get hurt and ran off crying??  Obito replied with a smirk.

?Like Father, like Son??  Gaara groaned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 30, 2008)

*Chapter 421 - Gaara?s Departure*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 421 - Gaara?s Departure  *


?Stay where you are!?  Yelled Colonel Leech.

?Gaara and Obito Uzumaki??  He said as they turned to face him.  ?I told you to never come back here, kid??

?He?s on official assignment with me, Leech!?  Gaara said.

?I don?t care??  Colonel Leech said, drawing his sword.

The half-dozen men that were with him drew their swords as well.

?Because of you, I almost had to disembowel myself in shame??  Colonel Leech said to Obito as he charged his sword with Chakra.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?  Obito said as he created four clones.

?Splitting your Chakra five ways??  Not a smart move??  Colonel Leech grinned.

?I?m not even going to try and take you alive?  You?re far too dangerous??  He said as he lunged and swung the sword down.

Obito caught the blade with his bare hand and crushed it.

Colonel Leech?s eyes grew wide.

?I?m not about to fight you, Colonel?  Right now, your Village needs you and my Village needs me??

Obito?s Clones moved in between Gaara, the original Obito and blocked Colonel Leech.

The original Obito knelt down and focused his Chakra as Gaara grasped his shoulder.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

The next instant, the Shadow Clones disappeared.

?Lord, Tsuchikage!?  Colonel Leech yelled as he ran into the Chamber.

?Ugh??  He groaned as a familiar stench hit his nostrils.

?Lord, Tsuchikage!?  Colonel Leech yelled again.

?In here, Colonel??  Starbuckle groaned.

?My Lord?  Are you alright???  Colonel Leech asked through the bathroom door.

?Yeah?  Wait outside and gimmie a few minutes??

?Yes, my Lord??  

Colonel Leech walked out the double doors and heard the commode flush as he pushed them shut.  

He took a breath of fresh air and looked at his broken sword.

?Colonel?!?  Starbuckle yelled.

?Yes, my Lord...??  Colonel Leech asked as he walked back in.

?Keep the men on Alert??  He said as if nothing happened.

?Yes, my Lord??

?Who was that kid???  Starbuckle asked.

?That was Obito Uzumaki?  The one I told you about??  Colonel Leech replied.

Starbuckle sighed, pulled out a scroll and started writing.

?You are quite correct about him, Colonel?  He?s far too dangerous to be allowed to live.?

?I am issuing a Top Secret, Special Order for C.A.R.P.?  

?They are to eliminate him IF the opportunity presents itself and they can make it look like an accident?  The Rock must not be blamed?!?

?Yes, my Lord?  Our intelligence says he has a twin sister who is just as capable??  Colonel Leech replied.

?When the time comes??  Starbuckle said.  


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Soulcrystal (Aug 30, 2008)

Colonel you SOB, gut him Gaara.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 30, 2008)

*Chapter 422 - Team Asuma?s Return*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 422 - Team Asuma?s Return  *


?So things didn?t quite work out???  Naruto asked while trying not to snicker.

Asuma?s parents struggled not to laugh.

?No, Sensei?  They didn?t quite work out??  Asuma said with an annoyed tone.

?I also would like to add for the record, that tomato juice doesn?t work all that great for skunk smell?!?

?So we noticed??  Shikamaru muttered from his desk.

?OW!?  He yelped as Temari smacked him in the head as she stood behind him.

?I understand the problem is Megan??  Naruto said.

?Yeah, she may be a great Doctor, but a lousy Kunoichi?  She also has NO outdoor skills??  Asuma replied.

?Well, normally it would be your job to train her?  But since I really need you guys doing missions and she?s so far behind, I?m going to make some changes??  Naruto said.

?I want to send Shelby off for Med-Nin training?  We also don?t usually put siblings on the same team??

?How do you and your sister do together???

?We do pretty good, Sensei?  Believe it or not.?  Asuma replied.

?Any chance we?ll get Ayame back???  He asked.

?No?  She?ll be training with Kakashi-Sensei for a while??  Naruto replied  

?Don?t worry?  I have someone in mind, and she?s a qualified Med-Nin?  You?ll meet her later.?

?Who is she, Sensei???  Asuma asked.

?What??  And spoil the surprise???  Naruto grinned.

*****

Ayame beamed as she walked down the street with Kakashi.

?Nice shirt??  She smiled.

?Awp!  Yeah?  Hinata Uzumaki bought this for me?  Not exactly my style, but it?s good for a date??  Kakashi replied.

?Matches your mask?  Do you ever take that thing off???  She asked.

?Only for a few things??  He winked.

?Such as???  She cooed.

?Ahhhh?  Be nice to me and maybe I?ll tell you??  He grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 423 - Another Date Night  *


?Well, you don?t smell too bad??  Hinata smiled.

?Ahh--hh!?  Asuma growled.

Hinata giggled and she kissed him on the cheek, then wrapped her arms around his and lays her head on his shoulder as they walked down the street.

Asuma lightened up a little and kissed her forehead.

?Nice dress you have on tonight??  He said.

?You like it???

?Oh, yeah?!?

?Hitomi and I went shopping while you were gone?  Wait until you see what she?s wearing?  I bet my brother will be in a stupor all night!?  Hinata grinned.

*****

?Wow!  Look at you?!?  Choji said as Hitomi walked into the dining room to show herself off.

?Oh, Honey?!?  Ino sighed.

?It?s blue??  Sneered Choji Jr. as he turned his attention back to his dinner.

?Hinata helped me pick it out?  I feel like I should be wearing a belt, though??

?No, Honey?  A belt just takes away from it??

Choji looked at his daughter in the Royal Blue sleeveless dress she was wearing.

He was pleased she wasn?t showing too much skin and that it wasn?t showing her every curve, not that she had many.

?Do you mind a suggestion, Honey???  Choji asked his daughter.

?Dad???  She asked.

Choji stood up and stepped behind her.

?Lose this ponytail when you wear a dress like this??  He said as he removed the scrunchie and fanned her blonde hair down past her shoulders.

?Yes!?  Said Ino as she went for a brush.

?Thanks, Daddy!?  She said as she hugged him.

?Careful?!  I?ve been eating barbeque?  You don?t want any stains?!?  He said as he gently pushed her back and kissed her forehead.

Ino came back in and went over her hair with the hairbrush and took away any loose hairs from the dress.

?There!?  She said.

Choji looked up from his plate at his daughter and checked her over.

?Perfect!?  He said as he gave her the ?okay? sign.

There was a knock at the door.

?And not a moment too soon??  He said with his mouth full.

?Choji, go let him in??  Ino said.

?Ahh!?  Choji Jr. groaned as he got up and went to the door.

He opened the door and said loudly, ?Careful!  It?ll hurt your eyes!?

?Choji!?  Yelled Ino.

Obito gave a puzzled look.

?Thanks Mom?!  Dad?!?  Hitomi said as she kissed them both.

?Have a good time!?  Choji said.

Choji Jr. passed his sister on the way back to the dining room and shielded his eyes.

Hitomi thumped him in the head and went into the den where Obito was waiting.

?Hi, Obito!?  She said as she walked in.

Obito was struck stupid and speechless.

?Geez!?  Ino whispered as she spied from the dining room.  

?If Hitomi was hired to assassinate Obito she?d have him on a platter right now?!?

?He?s just standing there completely stunned, isn?t he???  Asked Choji.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## Minato Sensei (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow just finished reading what you have done so far...*really* liked it other then the fact that Obito is a bit too indestructible, but without that your story just wouldn't be the same so its okay

*My comments*

Also I actually liked that you killed off Pampa when you did I really wasn't in the mood to see another couple develope

Obito needs to lose just once or at least have a match against someone who is on equal footing with him maybe that Kagari guy or Novi.

Your characters should have more Japenese names rather then Americany ones for the ones that have em like that

+rep for you man more chapters then the real manga has now congrats


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

Minato Sensei said:


> Wow just finished reading what you have done so far...*really* liked it other then the fact that Obito is a bit too indestructible, but without that your story just wouldn't be the same so its okay
> 
> *My comments*
> 
> ...




Many thanks!

I tried to do the Japanese names, but it got hard to keep the boys and girls names straight along with their meanings, and it was cutting in to my writing the story, so I thought...  "Ah, the heck with it!"

Obito was a last minute character...  He's based on Philip Wylie's Hugo Danner with a little John Wayne thrown in.  (The Gladiator - 1930)

Without Hitomi, he wouldn't be getting the 'air time' that he has.

Volume 3 should give him the challenge that he needs...


Glad you've enjoyed the story so far!  There's more to come! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

*Chapter 424 - Old Man Busted*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 424 - Old Man Busted  *


Obito and Hitomi left her house and went to meet Asuma and Hinata at the restaurant.

“I can’t believe it’s already dark…  I guess Summer is just about over…”  Hitomi said.

“Uh… Yeah…”  Obito replied.

“You okay…?”  She asked as she turned and looked at Obito. 

“Uh… Yeah…”

She grinned and bit her lower lip as she realized he was still stunned by her outfit.

She stepped back, grabbed his hand and then playfully bumped his hip with hers.

“It’s just a dress, Obito…”  She whispered.

“Uh… Yeah…”

“Brain fart…”  She giggled.

As they got closer to the restaurant, he started to come out of his stupor.

“Wow…!  That’s… ah… Some dress you’ve got on…”  Obito said.

“Oh!  Thanks…!  I was hoping you’d notice…!”  She said sarcastically.

“Hey guys…!”  They heard Hinata yell.

“Hey!”  Hitomi waved with a big grin.

“Look at him…  I told you he’d be stunned stupid…”  Hinata said to Asuma.

“Uh… Yeah…”  Asuma replied.

“Heeeyyy!”  Hinata said as she playfully shoved Asuma.

“Wow…  You picked that out for her…?”  Asuma asked.

“I picked the dress, she picked the color…”  Hinata replied.

“She got great legs…!  When did that happen…?”  He whispered.

“She’s a late bloomer…  Now behave yourself…!”  She whispered back.

As they walked to their favorite restaurant, they passed Ronaldus’ and Hinata happened to look inside.

“Whoa!”  She yelped.

“What…?”  Asuma asked as she stopped dead in her tracks.

“Guys... Look at this...!”  She said.

Inside was a middle-aged man in a booth passionately kissing Ayame from Ichiraku’s.

“Cool!  An old guy scores!”  Said Asuma as he turned to keep walking.

“No…!  That’s Kakashi-Sensei…!”  Hinata said.

“No way!”  Hitomi yelped as she let go of Obito’s hand and looked into the window.

“That’s the shirt I got him…!”  Hinata said.

Obito stood back, slightly embarrassed by the scene they were causing.

“Look!  He’s got his mask down!”  Hinata said.

“What?!”  Asuma asked as he took another look.

“Maaannn…  He’s got his back to us…!”  He said.

Obito rapped on the window loudly with his fingers, startling his companions and the couple inside.

“Shhh!”  The girls shushed as Asuma cracked up laughing.

“Hey, Sensei!”  Obito yelled as he gave the ‘thumbs up’ sign.

Kakashi turned to look as Ayame quickly slid his mask back over his face.

“Aww!  We missed it!”  Hinata said as they all waved at Kakashi and Ayame.

Kakashi, obviously embarrassed, winked and waved back as Ayame fanned herself with a menu.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

*Chapter 425 - A New Trust*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 425 - A New Trust  *


?Thanks for all you?ve done for me, Sensei??

?You?re quite welcome!  Remember to call us if you need anything?!?  Anko said.  ?We?ll always be there for you??  

?Thanks??  Youkako smiled.

A few minutes later Youkako walked into the Hokage?s Office.

?Hey, you?re just in time!?  Naruto said.  ?Come on in?!?

*****

?So we?re supposed to meet in the Hokage?s Office this morning???  Shelby asked.

?That?s what the man said?!?  Asuma replied.

Asuma and his team walked up the stairs and into the office.

?Hey guys?!  For those that don?t know, this is Youkako?  She will be on your team starting today??

?Hi?  ?Hi?  ?Hello?

?Helloooo!?  Said Takahiro enthusiastically.

?Geez?  You?re on this team as well???  Youkako groaned.

?You don?t have a problem, do you??  Naruto asked.

?No?  ?Yes!?

?Well, which is it???  Naruto asked.

Youkako sighed.

?We just give each other a hard time, Sensei??  Takahiro said.

?I?ll give you both my word that I?ll behave myself?  Within reason??  He grinned.

?I see?  Alright?  You guys spend the day on Practice Field 2?  Then head out for another overnight tomorrow??  Naruto instructed.

?I think his one will go a lot smoother than the last one?  Dismissed.?

?Takahiro?  You and Youkako stay here a minute.?

Asuma and the others left.

?You two can work together, right???  Naruto asked.

?Sure we can, Hokage-Sama??  Youkako replied.

?Good.  I have a lot of confidence in both of you?!  Anko and Fuzzy Brows speak very highly of you two?  So I expect your best?!?  Naruto smiled.

?Right now, I need your best??

?Yes, Sir?!?  They both replied.

*****

A few minutes later, Naruto walked downstairs and met with Anko.

?Morning!?  He grinned.

?Hey, There he is!?  Anko replied.

?Anko, this is Megan?  The most accident prone Kunoichi in the Village!?  Naruto grinned.

?Sensei?  Please??  Megan whined.

?Megan??  Anko grinned.

Megan felt her blood run cold as she felt like she was suddenly being fed to a hungry lion.

She gulped and looked back and forth at Naruto and Anko who only grinned and chuckled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

*Chapter 426 - Takahiro Goes Fishing!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 426 - Takahiro Goes Fishing!  *


Takahiro and Youkako made their way with Team Asuma to the Practice Field.

?So how are Lee and Anko-Sensei???  Takahiro asked.

?They?re fine, Takahiro??  Youkako said coldly.

Takahiro wanted to ask more, but decided to hold his tongue.  He saw Hinata, Ayame and Kakashi on their way to the Practice Field and ran to catch up with them.

?Hey, Takahiro?!?  Choji Jr. yelled.

?Yeah!  Be right with you!?  He yelled back.

?Hey, Takahiro!?  Hinata said.

?Hi!  How are you??  Takahiro asked.

?Better than you, skunk boy!?  Hinata giggled.

?Geez?!  You have too much fun?!?  Takahiro replied.

?How are you doing, Ayame??  I haven?t seen you in a while??

?I?m fine, Takahiro??  She said solemnly.

There was a long silence.

?So how?s your relationship with Megan???  Hinata asked.

?It died with the skunks?  Before that actually??  He replied.

?I?m sorry to hear that?  I thought you two would make a cute couple??  Hinata replied.

?She?s?  A little high-maintenance?  And if you don?t mind my saying so, you and Ayame here are worth 20 of Megan on your worst days??  Takahiro said.

?No, make it 30?!?  He added.

?Was she that bad??  Hinata asked.

?Uhhhh?  Yeah!  No outdoor skills at all?!  That?s why we got skunk sprayed?!?

?Well, I hear that she?s on her way to Lee and Anko?s for training??  

Takahiro stopped.

?Their place may never be the same??  He said.

Hinata giggled.

?Hey, Takahiro!?  Asuma yelled.

?Well, I gotta go?  See ya later!?  Takahiro said.

?Bye!?  Hinata said to Takahiro, then waved to Asuma.

Hinata looked at Ayame for a moment.

?He was just asking how you were, you know??  Hinata said.

?Then what?  Ask me out??  Ayame asked.

?Would it be so wrong if he did?  He was asking out of genuine concern??  

?He?s a flirt and a skirt-chaser?  Always has been??  Ayame said.

?He?s a good man who would lay down his life in a heartbeat for a friend and even this Village?!  Someday, some girl, somewhere is gonna figure that out?!?  Hinata said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

*
Volume 3 is coming...!!!  
*
(Probably tomorrow...  Sept 1st...)
*
New twists, turns and a few other surprising developments...!

Enjoy the ride!  ~  FLJ
*

Okay, okay...  Sept. 2nd...!  I have more loose ends to tie up... 
~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job!!  but, Ayame and Kakashi?  How old is Ayame again?
Volume 3? Wow, Can't wait!! pek


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Great job!!  but, Ayame and Kakashi?  How old is Ayame again?
> Volume 3? Wow, Can't wait!! pek




Ayame (Ichiraku) is something like 9 years younger than Kakashi...


*Spoiler*: __ 




He asked about her right after Naruto's waterfall training...  

(RE:  Manga Chapter 320, Page 9)

I take it that to mean he (might) be sweet on her...




Ayame Mancuso is the other Ayame...  I guess she's about 13 or 14 at this point...


~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

*Chapter 427 - A Gift for Hitomi*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 427 - A Gift for Hitomi  *


“Thanks for taking me to lunch, Sensei’s…”  Hitomi said as they walked from Sakura’s Office.

“I’m guessing you want to give me some more training, huh…?”  She grinned.

“No…  Not quite…”  Sakura smiled.

“You…have a mission for me then…?”  She asked puzzled.

“Nope!”  Grinned Naruto.

“We just wanted to give you this…”  Sakura said handing Hitomi a small box.

“What..What’s this…?”  She asked with a puzzled look.

“Open it…!”  Naruto said grinning ear-to-ear.

She opened the box and saw a custom metal bracelet.

“Ohhh…  Why…did you…?”  She asked.

“This… is for being so good to our Son…”  Sakura explained.  “Obito thinks the world of you and so do we…!”

Hitomi pulled the bracelet out of the box and slid it around her wrist.

“It’s beautiful…  Y..You didn’t have to…do this…”  She said with her eyes tearing up.

“Yes we did…”  Naruto said.  “We love you, appreciate you and… even look forward to the day you and Obito are married.”

“You are important to him and important to us…  And we wanted to make sure you knew that…!”

“Marriage…  Much as I want that to happen, it’s a long way off…”  Hitomi said.  

“Some people have said we’re too young and that a courtship won’t last 6 years…  That we’re naive kids and that the deck is stacked against us…”

“It doesn’t have to be that way…”  Naruto said.  “It could be that you and Obito are lucky enough to have found each other at a young age…  Many people have…”

“At any rate…”  Sakura said. “We approve of your relationship with Obito and we want you to keep that…  I even had the jeweler cast a charm into it for a just-in-case...”

“Wow…”  Hitomi squeaked as she was choked up.

Sakura and Naruto each hugged Hitomi and kissed her forehead.

“Thank you…”  Hitomi whispered.

“Now, I don’t know about anyone else, but I’m hungry…!”  Naruto said as both Hitomi and Sakura blotted their eyes with tissue.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

*Chapter 428 - Playing Hooky*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 428 - Playing Hooky  *


?Ahhhh?!?  Tami screamed as she swung out over the creek.

?Let go of the rope!?  Yelled Choji Jr.

Tami let go and splashed into the water.

?This will teach us to bring our swimsuits??  Hinata said to Ayame.

?I don?t know why?  You never let anyone see you in it anyway?!?  Asuma said as he splashed water at her.

?Hey!?  She giggled as she splashed him back.

Asuma splashed her again, then grabbed her and stole a kiss.

Hinata grabbed him by wrapping her arms around his neck and kissed him back.

Cheers went up from the others as Kakashi looked up from his book.

Shelby took the rope swing next.  She swung out, let go, curled up in a ball and hit the water with a huge splash.

Everyone cheered except for Choji Jr.

?Aw, that was lame!  Check this one out?!?  He yelled.

?Oh, Geez??  Kakashi said as he moved behind a tree.

?Multi-Size Jutsu!?  He yelled as he grabbed the rope and swung out.

Everyone began to scream as they scurried to get out of the way.

Choji Jr. let go of the rope and hit the water.  A flume went up in the air and a surge hit the banks, going up and over.

Kakashi realized he was about to get wet and did a Transportation Jutsu to another tree several yards from the creek.

The surge of water lifted several out of the water and carried them onto the bank.

Takahiro landed against a tree and he felt someone land on top of him.

He grabbed them as another wave hit them.  He spit water out of his mouth and saw it was Ayame.

?Hi?!  Ayame?!  You okay???  Takahiro asked as he wiped the water away from his face.

?Yeah?!  I think so??  She replied.

?Great way to cool off?!?  He said as they untangled themselves.

Ayame didn?t say a word.

Takahiro held his tongue and started to walk back to the creek, but he stopped and turned back to Ayame.

?Are you really okay??  Or is it just me???  He asked.  ?Believe it or not, I?m worried about you??

?I?m okay??  She sighed.  ?It?s just that a lot has happened?  I?m fine.?

?Alright?  ?  He replied.

Ayame hesitated.

?Takahiro??

?Yeah???

?Thanks??

?Sure??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

*Chapter 429 - Takahiro And Ayame Clear The Air*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 429 - Takahiro And Ayame Clear The Air  *


Takahiro jumped back across the creek and picked up his stuff.

He looked around for Asuma and saw that he and Hinata were still chasing each other back and forth across the creek, catching each other and kissing.

?Hey, Asuma??  He yelled.

?Huh??  Asuma yelled back right before Hinata dunked him.

Takahiro chuckled as Asuma broke the surface.

?Asuma!?  He yelled.

?Yeah!?  Asuma yelled back.

?I?m goin? home and then see my Dad?  What time do you want us to meet tomorrow???  Takahiro said.

?0900??  He said then lunged for Hinata.

She screamed as he caught her and dunked her.

Takahiro shook his head and left, squishing in his wet clothes.

?Takahiro??  Ayame called as she ran to catch up to him.

?Yeah???

?Hey, look?  I?ve treated you pretty bad?  And I?m sorry??  She said.

?We? used to come here and splash around like we are today?  It?s just a lot of memories??

?It?s okay?  You?re still grieving?  I know that?  I? Just hate to see you hurt??  Takahiro said.

Ayame paused.

?I? uhg? Th..Thanks? I appreciate that??  She said as she turned to leave.

?Ayame?  You know, I don?t care if you hate my guts?  All I want from you or anyone else is respect.?  Takahiro said.

?Hehe?  You just want to chase every girl in the Village?!?  Ayame replied.

?Every single one!?  Takahiro grinned.  ?Yeah, including you??

Ayame turned a scowled at him.

?Jerk!?  She grunted.

Takahiro chuckled.

?But not while you?re hurting?  That?s not right??

Ayame looked at the ground.

?Truce for now???  He asked as he held out his hand.

Ayame thought for a moment, then took a deep breath.

?Okay?  A truce??  She smiled slightly, then shook his hand.

?Alright?  Now, can I walk you home, or do you want to stay here with the others???  He asked.

?I?ll?  Stay here?  Thanks??  Ayame replied.

?Okay?  See you later??  Takahiro smiled.

?Bye?  And good luck tomorrow!?  Ayame smiled.

Takahiro waved and walked toward the Village.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 2, 2008)

*Chapter 430 - A Devoted Couple*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 2  


*Chapter 430 - A Devoted Couple  *


“That’s everything we have, Obito…”  Lamar said.

“There’s really nothing new here, is there…?”  Obito sighed.

“In all these reports, how can you not write down a detailed location…?”  He asked.

“Nobody thought it was important…”  Lamar replied.

“Yeah…  Look, I need to go…”  Obito said.

Obito left the storage building and started home.

“Hi, Obito!”  Hitomi said with a big grin.

“Hey!”  Obito smiled as she jumped up, threw her arms around his neck and kissed him.

She giggled as he put his arms around her waist and carried her to a park bench and sat down.

“There we go…”  He said as he dragged her across his lap and kissed her.

“Hey, I see you got the bracelet…!”  He smiled.

“Yeah…!  I sure did…!”  She grinned.  “I love you, you know!”

“I love you, too!”  Obito said as he brushed a lock of her blonde hair out of her deep blue eyes and kissed her again.

*****

“Pumpkin…?  Kagari asked.

“Yes Father…?”  Novi replied.

“Would you go see if your Mother needs help in the kitchen…?  Kagari asked.

“Yes, Father…”  She replied.

“Oh, yes…  And please ask Carla to come in…”  He added.

“Yes, Father…”

A few minutes later, Carla walked in.

“You wanted to see me, Master…?”  Carla asked.

“Yes…  That army you hired destroyed that village in the Sand along with themselves…”  He said.

“Yes, Master Kagari…  I’m afraid they did…”  Carla replied.

“Well…  It’s so hard to get good help these days…  Don’t worry about it…  There’s plenty more where they came from…”  He said.

“Yes, Master…  Thank you…”

“In fact, I have big plans down the road…  I expect you to play a big part in them!”  Kagari said.

“Thank you, Master Kagari…  I won’t let you down…!”  She said.

“I know you won’t…  You’re very pretty today…  Absolutely lovely!”  Kagari said.

“Thank you… Mast…”

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Kagari yelled as he slapped his hand onto a slip of paper.

Carla screamed in horror as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the paper.

Kagari wiped the sweat from his face, then picked up the new Red Tag from the table, held it up to the light and examined both sides.

“Yes my dear…  You are absolutely lovely!”


*End of Volume 2 - To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 2, 2008)

*Volume 3 Begins!*

*

Naruto: The Next Generation

Volume 3 Begins Today!

Many thanks to all the fans!  Enjoy the ride...!  ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 2, 2008)

*Chapter 431 - An Auspicious Occasion*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 431 - An Auspicious Occasion  *


The years went by?  Shinobi fought, lived and died.  Some married and had children of their own.  Others, graduated from the Academy and joined their ranks.

Asuma Nara and Hinata Uzumaki had married a year earlier.

Today, as Obito carried his 20-year old bride across the threshold, it was time for he and Hitomi to start their new life together as husband and wife.

?Are you happy??  He asked as he sat her down on her feet.

?Uh-huh!?  She grinned as her eyes sparkled.

Hitomi had grown into a beautiful woman, even though she was still several inches shorter than Obito, almost a full foot, but they had fun and laughed at their height difference.

Obito thought she looked like an angel as her Father walked her down the aisle a few hours earlier.

He kept finding himself mesmerized by the front of her plunging square-cut wedding dress during the ceremony and Hitomi had to keep reminding him when to say his lines.

Now, she motioned for him to set on the edge of the bed.  He complied and she sat down on his lap and she slipped her arms around his neck and they kissed, passionately.

After a couple of minutes, they had taken each other?s breath away and Hitomi broke for a breath of air.

They looked into each other?s eyes and laughed.

?Well, we did it??  Hitomi said.  ?We kept our promise to my Dad??

?Yeah? No sex until we were married??  Obito said.

Hitomi blushed and grinned.

?Yeah?  Thank you so much for that?!?  She said as she kissed him again.  ?That means a LOT to me??

?I know it does?  It was important to you so it was important to me?  Besides, I promised you, and your folks, remember???  Obito replied.

She kissed him again and then got up from his lap.

?Where are you going???  He asked.

?To slip into something more appropriate for our wedding night??  She cooed.  ?Would you unzip me???

Obito cleared his throat.

?I thought you?d never ask??  He said.

?No, silly!  I?m going into the bathroom to change?!?  She said.

?A girl likes to make an entrance for?  For her HUSBAND??  She turned and said over her shoulder with a seductive look in her eyes.

?Oh, really???  Obito grinned as he got up, reached behind her and tugged the zipper down.

?That?s far enough?!?  She grinned as she held the front of her wedding dress to her chest and grabbed a small bag.

?Husband?  You know?  I?m going to enjoy calling you that to others??  She said.

?And I?m going to enjoy calling you wife??  He said as he tried to sneak a kiss.

?You just pour us some apple juice and get ready?!?  She said as she yanked his bowtie loose.  

?I won?t be long?  This is an aus?aupi?ausp?  Hold on I wrote it down?  An auspicious occasion??

?Auspicious??  That?s a big word?!?  Obito grinned.

Hitomi walked into the bathroom and shut the door.

?There should be a hanger in the closet for this wedding dress??  Hitomi said through the door.

?I need to hang it up?  Your sister will be by tomorrow right before we leave the Village to pick it up??

?Yeah?  An entire week in the Waterfall Country?!?  Obito said as he took his tie off and unbuttoned the top of his shirt.

?Your sister loved it?!?  Hitomi said. 

?Yeah, she and Asuma??

Just then, Obito heard a ?pop? and then a ?boom?

?No??  He said.

Suddenly a blast of fire and energy hit the room and everything started to disintegrate.

Obito screamed in terror but he couldn?t hear his own voice over the roar of the blast.

He swore he could see his new wife melt as she died in the bathroom as the door vaporized.

The blast carried him backward through what was left of the wall of their Honeymoon Suite.  

He tumbled and tumbled with the blast through the Leaf Village as it continued to disintegrate before his eyes.

Finally he stopped at the foot of the Hokage monument.  He looked up as the blast began to melt the faces of the seven Hokage?s.

He looked back at the Leaf Village he had sworn to protect and he knew that everyone was dead?  Everyone except him, and Obito screamed.

?AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!?

?OBITO!  WAKE UP!?  Sakura yelled.

?AH!?

?My God, Honey?  You were having a nightmare!?  She said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chapter 432 -  Obito?s Fear*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 432 -  Obito?s Fear *


?My God, Honey?  You were having a nightmare!?  Sakura said as she wiped sweat from Obito?s face.

Tsunade was howling and Naruto had picked her up.  He was carrying her around and trying to calm her down.

?Lord Hokage!?  Men were yelling and banging on the door.

?Shh?  Guys? It?s okay?  Just Obito again??  He said as he opened the door and stepped outside.

?Hinata get me a damp towel??  Sakura said.

Obito was shaking, panting and soaked in his own sweat.

?This is the fourth time this month??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Man?!  It seems so real?!?  Obito gasped.

?The same dream???  Sakura asked as she took his pulse.

?Yeah??

?Your heart and pulse are faster than I can count?  You need to calm down??  Sakura said as Hinata brought her the towel.

?I?ll?be fine??  Obito said.

?I don?t care how tough you are, it?s not good for your heart to work so hard??  Sakura said as she wiped Obito?s face and neck.

?Honey, get me another one??  Sakura said to Hinata.

?How is he???  Naruto asked.

?He?ll be fine?  Was that ANBU???  Sakura asked.

?Yeah?  They?re good...?  Naruto replied.

?Dad?  I?m scared to death it?s gonna happen for real??

?Let?s discuss that later??  Naruto said.

?Dad?!?

?Obito?  I said later??  Naruto glared as he walked away with Tsunade.

?Damn politics??  Obito mumbled.

?Obito?!?  Sakura said.

?Sorry, Mom??

Sakura smiled.

?It?s alright?  Your Father and I have thought and said the same thing ourselves??  She said.

?Want something to drink??  You need more sleep??

?Yeah?  I need to get up??  Obito replied.

?Good?  I?ll change your sheets?  We?ll have to air your bed tomorrow.?  Sakura said.

?Wow?  That is pure sweat??  She said as she tested the mattress with her hand.

Obito grabbed a towel, a change of clothes and went into the bathroom.

?Honey, I?m going to set you up in the guest room?  I just changed the sheets yesterday?  Okay???  Sakura yelled through the door.

?Yeah?  That?s fine??  Obito said as he turned on the water in the shower.

?Is he gonna be alright???  Hinata asked.

?I hope we all are, Honey??  Sakura replied to her daughter.  ?I hope we all are??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chapter 433 - Obito?s Worries*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 433 - Obito?s Worries  *


Obito showered, changed clothes and went to the guestroom to try and get some more sleep.

Not able to do so, he got up, dressed and went to the Hokage?s Office to see if there were any alerts he needed to take care of.

?All quiet here, Obito??  Shamrock said.

?That?s fine??  He replied.

He sat down and pulled out a map he had been working on.

A little over 2 hours later, Hitomi walked in and found Obito asleep on the floor.

?He?s asleep???  She whispered to Shamrock.

?Yeah?  For about an hour??  She whispered back.

Hitomi looked at him for a minute and thought of sneaking a kiss, but then thought it better to let him sleep.

She turned and was about to walk out when he woke up.

?I?m sorry??  She grinned.

?Naw?  s?ok?  I need to get up??  He smiled.

?I have our breakfast??  She said.

?Come here??  He grinned as he sat on the floor.

Hitomi knelt down beside him and he slid his arm around her.

?I?m really glad to see you this morning??  He said as he stole a quick kiss.

?You sleep well??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  I..heard you didn?t??  She said.

?Same nightmare???

?One like it??  He said.

?I...watched you melt and die right before my eyes and there was nothing I could do??  He said.

Hitomi shivered and wrapped her arms around Obito and they held each other.

She thought about their first ?date??



> ?I mean I... I know I?m not 100 percent indestructible... And I know there are some guys out there that could kill me... But I also know that I don?t have to worry about getting hurt as bad as anybody else??  Obito explained.
> 
> ?So you?re never afraid??? Hitomi asked.
> 
> ?My biggest fear is not being able to help or save those who are important to me??  Obito replied.




?Is there anything I can do to help you??  Anything to help you protect the Village???  She asked.

?Not that I know of??  He replied.

?I love you??  He said as he kissed her forehead.

?I know? I love you, too.?  She smiled.

?Alright?  What?s for breakfast???  Obito asked.

?You men and your stomachs??  Hitomi sighed.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chapter 434 - A Job of Responsibility and Duty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 434 - A Job of Responsibility and Duty  *


?Hey, Pop!?  Hinata said as she caught up with her Father.

?Hi, Honey?  You had breakfast??  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, I did?  How early did you leave this morning anyway???  She asked.

?Before you got up?!?  Naruto grinned.

?I think Obito beat us both out of the house??  Hinata said.

?Yeah?  I met Hitomi this morning and told her he had a rough night??  He said.

?She took him some breakfast??  He said as he stopped to buy something to eat.

?That?s good?  She?s sweet??  Hinata said.

?She is?!?  He replied.

?Honey, how are you doing with the mules???  Naruto asked.

?Jake and I are doing alright?  Quincannon gets on my nerves??  She replied.

?Well, you signed the scroll a month ago?  I want you to take part of the load off Obito and be able to back up Hitomi??  Naruto explained.

?Obito has been great with the emergency muscle, but I need you to be able to replace him?  Or back him up??

?Dad?  What?s going on??  Hinata asked.

?Nothing?!  He?s just got a lot on his mind right now and??

?And you two are arguing?  You never used to do that??  Hinata said.

?Honey, we both have the same goals and the desire to protect our Village?  We just have different ideas of how it should be done right now??  Naruto said.

?He thinks our whole world is about to end?!?

?Shh?  Honey??  Naruto glared.

?Dad!  What??!?  She whispered.

?You?re getting into classified stuff, Honey?  Naruto whispered as he looked around.

Hinata sighed.

?Let me eat, then walk with me??  Naruto said.

A few minutes later they were walking through the park.

?You?ve know about the Red Tags, the big explosions and all that??  Naruto asked.

?Yes?  Where we thought Obito got killed at the river over a year ago??  Hinata replied.

?Obito thinks there?s a connection with the Rain Country and the death of Hinata Inuzuki??

?Kiba?s wife???  Hinata asked.

?Late wife, yes?  You and Neji?s daughter were named in her honor??  Naruto explained.  

?Obito thinks there?s something fishy about that whole mission 15 years ago and wants to go to the Rain and check it out?? 

?Now I can see why you?re arguing??  Hinata said.

?Right?  Going in there would be an act of war?  They are very good about detecting intruders??  Naruto said.

?Sending anyone in there to snoop around is out of the question??

?Not to mention the political pressure??  Hinata said.

?Yeah?  Look at ?em over at my office?  Everyday??  Naruto said with look of contempt.

?Dad?  Did you ever think becoming Hokage would be like that???  Hinata asked.

?No, Honey?  I didn?t??  Naruto said.  

?This really is a job of responsibility and duty??

?And you wouldn?t trade it for the world, either??  Hinata replied.

?No Honey?  I wouldn?t?!?  Naruto grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

*Chapter 435 - Obito?s Frustration*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 435 - Obito?s Frustration  *


?Obito??

?Yeah, Dad??

?Go over to Practice Field 1 and take Team Udon to the Wave Country??  Naruto instructed.

?Alright??  Obito mumbled.

?Son, I know you?re mad at me?  You know as well as I do a war with the Rain Country would be just as destructive and cost almost as many lives as a Red Tag would??  Naruto said.

?I know, Dad?  And I?m not mad at you, just the whole situation??  Obito replied.

?For two Yen, I?d declare myself a Missing-Nin, go on over there anyway and find out what I want to know??

?Obito!  Don?t even joke about that!?  Naruto said.  

?I?m serious?  You try something like that and I?ll never be able to help you or set things right?? 

?What?s more, you won?t be in a position to protect this Village or the people??

?Be patient?  We?ll work something out??

?Alright??  Obito sighed.

?Now, please take Udon?s Team over to the Wave Country??

Obito got up and walked for the stairs.

?Son?  I love you and I?m proud of you?  Please don?t make a mistake that will jeopardize the Leaf??

Obito stopped, then turned and looked at his Father.

?I won?t, Dad?  But I can?t just sit around and not accomplish anything either??

?Every nightmare starts the same way?  We?re all fat and happy, enjoying life without a care in the world?  Then people start dying??

Naruto sighed.

?I had just married Hitomi and I watched her die?  Melt?just like those people in the Sand??

Naruto took a breath.

?We?re not doing nothing, Son??  He said as he put his hand on Obito?s shoulder.

?Let?s figure this out, Dad?  Because I?ll do what I have to do??  Obito said.

Obito turned and walked down the stairs.

Naruto walked up to the roof where Hinata and Hitomi were feeding Jake and Quincannon.

?Hi, Dad??  Hi, Sensei??

?Hi, ladies?  Hitomi, I need to see you for a minute??

?Yes, Sensei???

?You know about Obito?s fears and nightmares?  What?s his frame of mind when he?s with you??  Naruto asked.

?He?s troubled and very quiet?  He?ll see that I?m worried about him, then snap out of it and romance me?  But he?ll go back to his worry??  She explained.

?You two still go out??  Naruto said.

?Yeah, but he?s always restless?  Looking around and over his shoulder?  Like he?s afraid to have fun??  Hitomi replied.

?Isn?t there anything else that can be done to protect the Village or get to the threat???

?I have people working on this day and night?  We keep coming up empty-handed??  Naruto said.

?Hitomi?  I may need you to help keep him in line?  I?m afraid he?ll go off on his own to the Rain to look around?  It?ll be hell to pay if he does.?

?I?ll..do what I can Sensei??  Hitomi replied.

?I know you will??  Naruto smiled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

*Chapter 436 - Shino?s Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 436 - Shino’s Plan *


FOOM!

“Here you go, Cousins…”  Jake said.

“Thank you, Jake…”  Shino said.

“You guys have any trouble…?”  Naruto asked.

“No, everything was fine.”  Shino replied.

“However, there is a build up of patrols on the border.”

“Yeah, the same with the Earth Country…”  Naruto said.

“What about an explosion site, Sensei…?”  Obito asked.

“In the last five months since you asked, my insects have found nothing…”  Shino said.

“There’s got to be something…  Somewhere…”  Obito sneered.

“Are you sure you’re even on the right track…?”  Shino asked Obito.

“If you are correct about Iwashi’s report and something happened, maybe it happened outside the Rain Country.”

“I hadn’t thought of that…”  Obito said.

“If that’s the case, then Dad, I want to explore around outside the Rain Country…”

“And do what…?  Search that big area all by yourself?  Even with a thousand Shadow Clones it could take you months…”  Naruto said.

“I won’t find anything sittin’ around here…”  Obito mumbled.

“Surly, isn’t he…?”  Shino asked.

“He has the safety of the Village at heart and he’s hit a brick wall he can’t smash his way through…  I can’t fault him too much…”  Naruto said proudly.

“Indeed.”  Shino replied.

He pulled out his map.

“Take me here, Obito…  I’ll release more insects and have them search a wider area outside the Rain Country…  They can search an area faster and get better results than even your Shadow Clones…”  Shino explained.

“If there is a concentration of Chakra, they’ll find it.”  

“Okay with you, Dad?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah… Go ahead, but don’t hang around too long…  Especially with the added patrols…”  Naruto said.

“Dad, we need to look…”  Obito protested.

“Son…”  Naruto snapped and then sighed.

“Obito…  Trust Shino’s bugs…  If it’s there, they’ll find it…”  

“Maybe when you get back you should rethink what you’re looking for and why.  You may find you’ve been barking up the wrong tree…”  

“That’s no way to protect the Leaf…”


*To be continued…

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 4, 2008)

Great start for volume three.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 4, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Great start for volume three.




Many thanks...!

I was thinking it was a little too slow and detailed...  But, I am going somewhere with it...


I've been preoccupied watching the Dems and Reps the last 2 weeks...  Glad tonight is the last night.

Used to enjoy watching the delegates make their nominations for President, but they've gotten too long-winded bragging about their states.

American politics...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Chapter 437 - Kagari?s New Deal*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 437 - Kagari’s New Deal  *


“Obito…  Let’s go.  Let my insects do the work…”  Shino said.

Obito glared at Shino.

“Don’t make me pull rank on you…”  Shino said.

“C’mon, Cousin…”  Jake pleaded.

“Doesn’t someone have an Invisibility Jutsu or something where they can snoop around undetected…?” Obito asked.

“It wouldn’t work in the Rain…  They can even detect you Father’s frogs…”  Shino said.

“We’re taking a huge risk going in to service my insects…  The borders are usually taken for granted…”

“Which is why we always go to those dead spots…”  Jake said.  “They can’t patrol those as easily…”

“Why not Henge into a hog or a duck or something…?”  Obito asked.

“Might be an idea…  Again, if you get caught, it’s war…”  Shino said.

“Now, let’s go…”

FOOM!

“Thanks again Jake…”  Obito said.

Shino and Jake looked at each other as Obito walked off.

*****

“Watch my back, Pumpkin…”  Kagari said as he walked into the Tavern and looked around.

“You Kagari…?”  A rough looking Ninja sneered.

“You Potter…?”  Kagari asked.

“That’s right…”  Potter grinned.  “Over here…”

The two men sat down at a booth.

“Sake…?”  Potter asked.

“No thanks…”  Kagari replied.

“I have a job I want done…”  Kagari said.

Potter sipped his Sake.

“In the Earth Country…?”  Potter asked.

“Yeah…”  Kagari replied.

“I heard you hired some guys that went to the Wind Country and blew themselves up…  Along with the rest of the Village they attacked.”  Potter said as he poured another cup.

“An… unfortunate incident…”  He replied.

“I understand the Hokage interfered in a crucial moment…  If he hadn’t everything would have been fine…”  Kagari said.

“Why do I get the impression you’re lying…?”  Potter asked.

“Look, on this job I need survivors for a smear…  In fact, I need your team to impersonate other people…”  Kagari explained.

“I want a large deposit up front and I leave two of my team in a safe place…  If you double cross me, they’ll hunt you down and kill you…!”  Potter sneered.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*
No New Chapter this afternoon...  (Sorry)

I've got to do research for names and what I wrote 3 or 4 Months ago so I can keep everything straight... 


I'll try and post 2 or 3 Chapters this evening...  (Unless I have a hot date...  We'll see...)

"Miss Ellie IV" may have to work late...!  ~  FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Chapter 438 - First Day of Class*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 438 - First Day of Class *


“Did you comb your hair…?”  Sakura asked.

“Yes, Mom…”  Naruto Jr. sighed.

“Alright…  Have a good day…”

“Yeeeaahhh…”  He grumbled as he went out the door.

Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr. slung his pack over his shoulder and made his way to the first day of class at the Academy.

He strolled down the street where he ran into Savanna Akimichi and Rochelle Nara, who were waiting for him.

“Hi, Naruto…!”  Rochelle cooed.

“Mind if we walk with you…?”  Savanna asked with a sheepish smile.

“Naa…  Of course not!”  He grinned.

“So do you think we’ll be on the same team…?” Rochelle asked.

“I hope so…  I’ve planned on it since we started Grade School…!”  Savanna said.

“I dunno…  Pop says it will depend on how well we do with our Ninja skills as to how we get put on teams…  The best usually get divided up and put on weaker teams…”  Naruto Jr. said.

As they walked up to the Academy, they heard a familiar voice.

“WHOOO-HOOooO!  Naruto Uzumaki! And two other blondes!”  Yelled a loud, muscular brunette with heavy eyebrows.

“Skeeter!”  Naruto Jr. grinned.

“Ladies, this is Seiko Lee…!  Her folks own a resort outside the Village…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Skeeter, this is Savanna Akimichi and Rochelle Nara…”  He introduced.

“Good to meetcha!”  Seiko grinned.

“Yeah…”  “Charmed…”  The two girls replied, resenting the competition.

“Yo!  Uzumaki!  You’re here this year…?”

“Ah, great…!”  Naruto Jr. thought.

“What do you want, Packy…?”  He asked.

“Hey, High-Pockets…  You know this gorilla…?”  Seiko asked.

“Yeah…  Thinks he tough stuff…  His Pop owns a junk yard Southeast of the Village…”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“SALVAGE yard, you jerk!”  Packy sneered.

“Whatever…”  Naruto Jr. scoffed.

“Let’s get one thing straight… High-Pockets…”  Packy mocked.

“I’m the Big Man on this campus, I don’t give a crap who yer old man is…!”

“Let me get this straight…  You’re challenging me…?  ME…?!”  Naruto Jr. asked.

“Fight!  Fight!”  The other students yelled.

“EEEeeeek…!  Naruto-Kun…!!! The other girls yelled as they gathered around, much to the dismay of Rochelle and Savanna.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 5, 2008)

Fight! Fight! Fight! Wait,  No! Don't fight!!

Amazing chapters.. You started of Volume 3 quite well.. I'm still impressed by each and every one of your chapters.. Keep up the good work FLJ!!  I'm looking foward to upcoming chapters..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight! Wait,  No! Don't fight!!
> 
> Amazing chapters.. You started of Volume 3 quite well.. I'm still impressed by each and every one of your chapters.. Keep up the good work FLJ!!  I'm looking foward to upcoming chapters..



Thanks, Sophie...!

I spent the better part of this evening looking for where I screwed up Choji and Ino's kids...  I gave them an extra one somewhere along the way and I can't find where...  

I just decided to run with it and fix it retroactively...  If I ever find it...  ~ FLJ


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 5, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> Thanks, Sophie...!
> 
> I spent the better part of this evening looking for where I screwed up Choji and Ino's kids... I gave them an extra one somewhere along the way and I can't find where...
> 
> I just decided to run with it and fix it retroactively... If I ever find it... ~ FLJ


 
I remember you saying something about giving them an extra kid sometime ago but i don't really remember when..

But it doesn't bug me.. The "breaders" would probally have another soon here anyways..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chapter 439 - The Schoolyard Fight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 439 - The Schoolyard Fight *


?Yeah, Uzumaki?  I?m challenging you?!?  Packy said.

?HAH!?  He yelled as he thrust his hand forward.

A burst of Chakra shot from his palm and hit Naruto Jr. square in the face and he tumbled backward in a heap.

?EEEeeeeeekkk?!  Naruto-Kun?!?  The girls yelled.

?Naruto!?  Rochelle and Savanna yelled as they ran to him.

Seiko glared at Packy and started to roll up her sleeves.

?I?m alright!  I?m allllll-right!?  Naruto Jr. yelled as he quickly stood to his feet and staggered.

?EEEeeeeeekkk?!  Naruto-Kun?!?  The girls yelled.

?I?ll avenge you, High-Pockets!?  Seiko yelled with fire in her eyes.

?No?  Don?t Skeeter?!  This is a matter of pride?!?  Naruto Jr. yelled as he took a stance and focused for battle.

?Eeeeeeeee?!  Naruto-Kun?!?  The girls yelled. 

 ?Uh?  Where is he???  He asked.

Rochelle and Savanna spun him around to face the other direction.

?Oh!  There you are??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Weakling?  You?re nothing without yer old man or yer big brother??  Packy scoffed.

?Oh, yeah??!?

?Yeah!?

?Take this!?  Naruto Jr. yelled as he flipped Packy his middle finger, put it to his lower eyelid, tugged it down and gave him a raspberry.

?PHPPPPPPPPP?!?

?Naruto-Kun???  The girls asked in puzzled unison.

?HA!  And that?s supposed to do wha???

Packy?s head suddenly began to spin and he heard laughing.

He looked around and everyone was looking, pointing and gasping at him.

He felt a draft and looked down and found himself nothing but wearing ?One Piece?? Underwear and his Ninja boots.

?AHHHHH?.!!!!!?  Packy yelled and ran screaming away from the Academy.

?Eeeeeeeee?!  Naruto-Kun?!?  The girls yelled. 

Cheers went up and they congratulated Naruto Jr.

?What did you do???  Rochelle asked.

?A GenJutsu that won?t wear off for about 3 hours?  Right now, he thinks he?s wearing ?One Piece?? Manga underwear and the entire Academy is laughing at him??  Naruto Jr. explained.

?You?re cruel??  Grinned Savanna.

?He had it coming??  Sneered Seiko as she slapped Naruto Jr. on the back.

?OW!?

?Sorry??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chapter 440 - The First Lecture*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 440 - The First Lecture *


?Good morning everyone?  I will be your instructor for this semester?  For those of you who don?t know me, I am Konohamaru Saratobi??

?I trust everyone had a good Summer?  Fun goofing off and all that?  Because I?m going to put you through some of the worst things you?ve ever experienced in your young lives??

?But, should you survive, you will be well on your way to becoming first class Shinobi??

Konohamaru sat down and called roll.

?So did Packy not make it today???  He asked.

The class began to giggle and laugh.

?He *was* here, Sensei?  But he had to run home??  Said one student.

The class laughed again.

?What happened?  Did he get sick??  Konohamaru asked.

?I think he forgot to put on his pants or something, Sensei??  Another student cackled.

?Forgot to put on??  Konohamaru sneered.

The class giggled.

?I guess there was a fight??  Konohamaru said.

?Would the brave souls involved care to identify themselves???

Naruto Jr. sighed and raised his hand, with an, ?I don?t care? look on his face.

?Naruto-Kun is SO cool?!?  Whispered one girl to another.

Seiko slipped her hand up as well.

?Skeeter, put your hand down?!?  Naruto Jr. snapped.  ?You didn?t even throw a punch!?

?No, but I was about to until you stopped me!?  Seiko snapped back.

?So it was Naruto and Packy???  Konohamaru said.  ?Why am I not surprised???

?Dare I ask who started it??  He asked with a smirk.

?Does it matter, Sensei???  Naruto Jr. scoffed.

?I suppose not?  Knowing you and Packy??  Konohamaru replied.  ?I?m going to assume the he started something and you finished it??

?Let?s get something straight here, class?  This is one place where a rivalry and even the occasional schoolyard fight isn?t a bad thing.?

?Right now, Naruto, Packy and even Seiko here are one up on the rest of the class.?

?Huh??  Quizzed a couple of students.

?How?s that, Sensei???  Asked Rochelle.

?It?s the spirit of competition helps make the best Shinobi?  You will be learning to fight and you will be sparring with one another??  Konohamaru explained.

?Once you become Shinobi, you will be expected to go up against other people who will kill you if they get the chance??

?And the day will come when you here will be expected to defend and protect the Leaf Village?  AND train those younger than you, just as I am training you now??

?Believe it or not, that day will come sooner than you think?!?

?It?s even possible that one of you will become the Hokage one day?  After me, of course!?  Konohamaru grinned.

The class laughed.

?So, what did you do to him, Naruto???  He asked.

?I put him into a GenJutsu, Sensei?  It should wear off in a couple of hours??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?So he?ll be back???  Konohamaru asked.

?If he doesn?t die of embarrassment??  Savanna said.

The class laughed.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

*Chapter 441 -  ?The Kunai: Your Friend and Mine? 1001 Uses?!?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 441 -  ?The Kunai: Your Friend and Mine? 1001 Uses?!?*


?The other thing is that you all need to learn to depend on each other?  You watch your teammate?s back and they watch yours??  Konohamaru said.

?Right now, I can see Naruto and Packy being very bitter rivals??

?Three or four years from now, they may be depending on each other for survival?  So none of you get too vicious with each other??  Konohamaru grinned.

?Now then?  We have a lot to cover today??

?If you will open your textbooks to page 15, we?ll get started?  ?The Kunai: Your Friend and Mine? 1001 Uses?!??

Konohamaru spent the morning going over the Kunai, Exploding Tags and creative ways to use them, and then they broke for lunch.

?I want to try and sit next to Naruto??  One girl whispered.

?Not if I get to him first!?  The other girl whispered back.

The two girls rushed the lunch line and knocked several other students off their feet.

?Hey!?  Savanna yelled as she felt herself fall.

?Whoa!  I gotcha!?

She felt two strong hands grab her, and she looked up.

?Can you stand up???  The boy asked.

?Uhh?  Yeah!  Yeah, I can??  Savanna stammered.

She stood to her feet quickly as she realized he was holding her.

?Hi!  I?m Homura Mitokado??  Said the boy.  ?Named after my Grandfather?!?

?Hi??  She said speechless.

Just then, there was a bark.

?Oh!  Hello puppy?!  How did you get in here??  She asked.

?I brought him??  Said Homura as he picked the puppy up.  ?Say hello, Hank!?

The puppy barked.

?He says he?d like to know your name??  Homura grinned.

?Oh? Uh, it?s Savanna?  Savanna Akimichi??  She replied.

?How come you have a dog in class??  She asked.

?My Clan raises them?  Hank?s a Ninja dog?  In fact, I?m supposed to meet with my Uncle after class and train with him??  Homura said as he sat the puppy on his head.

Savanna couldn?t help but giggle.

?UZUMAKI?!!!?  Packy yelled as he burst through the doors and into the lunch room.

?Ah, crap!?  Naruto Jr. groaned as he dropped his chopsticks.

?There you are you sonofa??

?Dude?  I just sat down to eat!  Can?t we do this later???  Naruto Jr. asked.

Hank whined.

?Oh, man??  Homura said.

?What?s wrong???  Savanna asked.

?He says that Packy guy is bad news??

?You..You?re serious about being able to talk to a dog???  She asked.

?Yeah?  Everyone in Mom?s Clan can??  Homura replied.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 7, 2008)

I would ask if he (Homura Mitokado) was related to Kiba but they have different last names..  New character?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> I would ask if he (Homura Mitokado) was related to Kiba but they have different last names..  New character?



The Son of Hana (Inuzuka) Mitokado...  Kiba's older sister...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Chapter 442 - Lunch Room Brawl*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 442 - Lunch Room Brawl  *


?All you?re good at are these stupid mind games Uzumaki?!  When it comes to real fightin? you?re weak!?  Bellowed Packy.

?That?s why they put us on teams, Doofus!?  Naruto Jr. yelled back.

?That?s? IT?!  Stand up and fight like a man!?  Packy yelled.

BAM!

?AH, SHADDUP ALREADY?!!!?  Seiko yelled as she punched Packy in the side of his face and sent him flying.

?Can?t a girl eat in peace around here??!  Hall Monitor?!  Drag this scum outta here!?

A nervous student with thick glasses rushed over to Packy and checked him over.

?Out cold??  He said.

?Well don?t just stand here??  He said to two other students.  ?Help me drag him outta here?!?

The other students applauded.

?Nice shot, Skeeter?!?  Naruto Jr. said.

?Can?t let you have all the fun??  She replied.

?I have a question?  ?Skeeter????  Rochelle asked.

?A nickname I picked up out at my folks place??  Seiko replied.

?Because you sting? Like you just did to Packy???  Rochelle asked.

?More like she?s a pest??  Grinned Naruto Jr.

?Because I?m PESKY??  Seiko grinned.

?I think she?s stronger than Packy??  Homura said as he waited for Savanna to sit down with her lunch tray.

?Maybe meaner, too??  She replied.

?Wow?!  She?s cute??  Homura thought as he sat down across the table from Savanna.  ?Her eyes are stunning!?

?So, you?re training with your Uncle after class???

?Yeah?  You know Kiba the dog guy??  Homura said.

?Yeah!  I know Kiba?  He wanted my Sister Hitomi to train a dog?  She wound up with a mule instead!?

?Your Sister is Hitomi from the Chuunin Exam last year??!?  Homura asked.

?Wow!  I?d give anything if I could learn to fight like her?!?

?She trained with Naruto?s folks? And my Granddad?s??  Savanna said.

?I?m sure she?d give you some pointers??


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Chapter 443 - Konohamaru and Moegi - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 443 - Konohamaru and Moegi - Part One  *


?So how was the new class???  Naruto asked.

?It went well, I think??  Konohamaru replied.

?High-Pockets had some trouble with Packy, but he held his own?  Seiko stepped in to get in a shot of her own??

?That?s good, I?ll have to have a talk with him??  Naruto said.

?By the way, I had a talk with Moegi today?  She?  Has a rough mission coming up??

?An ANBU mission???  Konohamaru whispered.

?Tougher than that??  Naruto replied grimly

?Why don?t you go on home and spend as much time with her as you can?  The rest of the class report will wait??  Naruto said.

?Okay??  Konohamaru replied.

?Naruto?  Thanks for reassigning her and everything last year?  It probably saved our marriage??

?No, my friend?  You and Moegi saved your marriage??  

?Yeah, you may have gotten some advice here and there, but you guys did a lot of hard work?  Don?t ever forget that??  Naruto said.

?Yeah??  Konohamaru grinned.

He walked home as fast as he could without running and walked in the door.

?Moegi?  Honey, I?m home?!?  Konohamaru yelled.

?Hi?!?  She grinned as she walked out of the bedroom, threw her arms around him and kissed him.

He slid his arms around her waist and she pressed her body into his, then he felt her melt into his arms.

?Oh, God??  He thought with dread.  ?It?s a suicide mission?!?

?What?s the matter??  You?re so tense??  Moegi asked.

?I talked with Naruto?  He said you had a tough mission to do??  Konohamaru said as he squeezed her tight.

Moegi pressed her face into his shoulder and snickered.

?The toughest mission I?ve ever been on?  It?s all your fault, too!?  She said playfully slapping him in the chest with the palm of her hand.

?Huh???

?Huh???  She mocked as she looked up into his face.

He looked into her eyes fearing the worst.

?He?s completely clueless?!?  Moegi thought.

?We did it, you jerk?  You?re going to be a Father??  She cooed.

?Huh???

Moegi giggled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Chapter 444 - Konohamaru and Moegi - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 444 - Konohamaru and Moegi - Part Two  *


Konohamaru woke up to the gentle kisses of his wife.

?Hi??  She cooed as they looked into each other?s eyes.

?Hi?  How long have you been awake???  He asked.

?Not long?  Just a few minutes??  She grinned as she bit her lower lip.

?We really had you going yesterday???  She snickered.

?Ye-eah?!  I thought Naruto had you going on a suicide mission?!?  Konohamaru sneered.

Moegi giggled, kissed her husband and stroked his face.

?I gotta get up and you need to shave?  You have a class this morning??  She said.

He sighed as he watched her get up, slip on her robe and walk toward the bathroom.

She was almost to the door when she gasped, ?Oh, God?? and rushed into the bathroom.

?Honey???  Konohamaru yelped as he grabbed his robe and ran to check on his wife.

She was coughing and throwing up into the sink.

?Honey???  He asked.

?S?ok??  She mumbled as she looked up.

?Lemon?  Bring me a?lemon?  Hurry??  She gagged.

Konohamaru ran into the kitchen and opened the refrigerator, found a lemon and rushed back to his wife.

?Here?? He said puzzled.

?Cut it??  She muttered.

He ran back, grabbed a knife and ran to his wife and cut the lemon.

Moegi grabbed it and started to breathe with it under her face.

?Ohhh?  That?s better??  She wheezed.

?You okay, Honey???  He asked as he put the top lid down on the toilet and helped her sit down.

?Yeah?  Sakura said I might have some morning sickness?  She was right??

?I knew we overdid things last night?  I?m sorry??  Konohamaru said as he gently kissed his wife in the temple.

?No?  Making out is all right?  I just have to eat 5 or 6 smaller meals, rather than 3 big ones??  Moegi replied.

A few minutes later, Moegi was sitting in a recliner, holding her lemon, a wet washcloth and a small wastebasket.

?I?ll be fine?  You get ready for class??  She said.

?I?ll send a Shadow Clone??  He replied.

?No?  You go teach those kids to be Ninja?s?  They?ll be teaching our kids some day and I want them all to have the best?!?  She smiled.

He looked at her.

?Go on??  Moegi smiled.

Konohamaru showered and dressed.

When he walked out, Moegi was asleep in the recliner.

He smiled, grabbed a blanket from the sofa and draped it over his wife.

He gently kissed her forehead, slipped out the door and made a Shadow Clone.

?Keep an eye on her??  He instructed the clone.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Chapter 445 - The Comfort of Friends*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 445 - The Comfort of Friends  *


?Hi, Konohamaru??

?Huh??  Oh, Hi Sakura??  He said as he walked from his house.

?Congratulations?!?  She grinned while holding a sack of groceries.

Thinking quickly, and a little deviously, Konohamaru shook his head and replied, ?Congratulations?????

Sakura stopped dead in her tracks and put her hand to her mouth.

?Oh, Lord!  She didn?t tell him!?  She thought.

Seeing her expression made him smirk and then crack up laughing.

?It?s okay, Sakura?  I?m just messing with you??  Konohamaru chuckled.

?Oooo?!  If you weren?t going to be a Father, I?d pound you!?  She sneered.

?Actually, I?m glad you?re here?  She was sick and throwing up this morning??  He said.

?She?s asleep and I have a Shadow Clone in there with her??

Sakura smiled.

?Naruto has done the same with me when I was pregnant or sick??

?Yeah??  Konohamaru replied as he scratched his head.

?I?ll check on her?  You go on and don?t worry?  This is normal??  Sakura said.

?Thanks!?  He smiled.

*****

?Takahiro?!  Hi?  How are you doing???  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?I?m fine?  I decided to come on back early?  All Dad?s affairs are in order and my Brother is taking care of the spread??  He replied.

?I sure am sorry about his passing?  We all are??  Hinata said.

?I know?  Thanks??  Takahiro replied.

?Are you sure about coming back this soon???  She asked.

?Yeah?  Look, Dad was suffering?  This may sound tacky, but?  It was for the best??  He replied.

?That doesn?t mean we didn?t love him and that we won?t miss him?  It was just hard to watch him like that?  As strange as it may sound, we are relieved that he?s not hurting anymore??  Takahiro explained.

?I..I think I understand??  Hinata replied.

?By the way, thanks for taping my match at the Chuunin Exam for him?  The Hospital Staff said he watched it 3 or 4 times?  The last good day he had??  Takahiro said.

Hinata looked at Takahiro, then embraced him.

?Heeey?!?  Asuma said as he walked out of the Hokage?s Office.

?Go away?!  We?re having a moment!?  Hinata said.

?Ooo!  Excuse me?!?  Asuma joked.

?That?s okay?  I need to report in??  Takahiro said as he broke the hug.

?Thanks again, Hinata?  Asuma??

?Takahiro??  Asuma grinned.

?Bye?  Good luck!?  Hinata said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 8, 2008)

*Chapter 446 -  Jake?s Idea*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 446 -  Jake’s Idea  *


“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”  Obito yelled as he slapped his hand down on an Exploding Tag.

FOOM!

A few seconds later, they watched the explosion several miles away.

“You’re getting’ better, Cousin…!”  Jake said.

“Yeah, but it’s no good unless I’m right there…”  Obito said.

“How far can I send something, Jake?”

“You can send it to the other side of the world or even into orbit, Cousin…  So long as you have the Chakra for it…”  Jake replied.

“Those explosions can devastate an area of 15 kilometers…  I need to be able send it someplace where it won’t hurt anyone else.”  Obito explained.

“That’s what you’re looking for in the Rain Country…?  The place an explosion that big happened…???”  Jake asked.

“Yeah…?”

“That should be very easy to find, Cousin…”  Jake said.

“That’s…  That’s what I say Jake…”  Obito replied.

“Why don’t you fill me in on what exactly you’re trying to figure out…  I’ve got an idea…”

Obito explained the mission from 15 years before and the suspicions he had over Iwashi’s report.

“Hmm…  So it’s not that you need to find WHERE it happened as much as you need to find out WHAT happened…”  Jake grinned.

“Yeah…  But how do we do that…?”  Obito asked.

“PBBBBBBB…!”  Jake sighed and shifted his hooves.

“I have a way, Cousin…  It dangerous, though…  In fact it’s a forgotten, Forbidden Jutsu…  It could get us both killed…”

Obito looked at Jake.

“The Village I’ve sworn to protect is at stake, Jake…  This is a must…  I have to find the bad guys behind these Red Tags before they hit the Village and kill everybody…!”  He said.

“It’s only by the Grace of the Almighty, and the bad guy’s poor planning that they haven’t already…!”

“I know…”  Jake said.

“I need time to prepare…  Feed me good today…”

“You got it…!”  Obito grinned.  “How much time do you need…?”

“Tomorrow…”  Jake replied.

“Obito…!”  Hitomi yelled.

“Hey!”  He yelled as he waved at Hitomi and Takahiro.

“Keep this to yourself, Cousin…  Spend some time with Hitomi…  She’s been worried about you!”  Jake said.

“Yeah, I know…  Thanks, Jake…”


*To be continued…  

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 8, 2008)

*Chapter 447 -  Team Takahiro's First Mission!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 447 -  Team Takahiro's First Mission!  *


?Lord Hokage??

?Yes, Shamrock??  Naruto replied.

?We have a message from the Village of West Bluff?  They have a missing child and are asking for our help?  Someone with an eye technique??  Shamrock replied.

?Alright?  Go to the Hospital and bring Hinata Hyuga here?  I?ll go up and get my Hinata to summon a mule??  Naruto replied.

?Excuse me, Naruto-Sensei?  What about my Sharingan???  Ayame interrupted.

?Hehe?  Anything to get out of the Village for a while???  Naruto asked.

?It?s a D-Rank, Sensei??  Ayame said.

?We can only hope??  Naruto replied.

?Ahhh?  Let her go, Naruto?  She needs a break.?  Kakashi said.

?Alright?  We?ll assume for now it?s an innocent runaway from home mission??  Naruto said.

?Go find Takahiro and Youkako?  Tell Takahiro that he will be the Team Leader for this mission and that I want to talk to him before he goes!?

?Yes, Sir!?  Ayame replied.

?What??  No squawks about being with Takahiro???  Naruto asked.

?No, Sensei?  We?  Understand each other??  Ayame replied.

?Okay?  Go on!  You?re burning daylight!?  Naruto grinned.

Naruto went up to the roof where Hinata was feeding Quincannon.

?Hey, Honey?  I have a mission for you??  Naruto said.

*****

?Well, it?s good to have you back??  Obito said.

?Yeah, I had more time off, but I can?t just sit around and mope??  Takahiro replied.

?Well, that?s good?  I think??  Said Hitomi.

?Takahiro?!?

?Ayame???

?Hi??  She said out of breath.

?You, me and Youkako have a mission?!  And you?re the Team Leader?!?  

?Hey!  Coming up in the world!?  Obito said.

?See what happens when you pass the Chuunin Exam!?  Hitomi yelped as she slapped Takahiro on the back.?

?We need to find Youkako and report back to Naruto-Sensei??  Ayame grinned.

?She was over at the Hospital?  I?ll go get her?!?  Hitomi replied as she climbed onto Jake?s back.

?I?ll see you later, Jake??  Obito said.

?Bye!?  Hitomi grinned at Obito.

FOOM!


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 8, 2008)

*Chapter 448 -  Mission to West Bluff*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 448 -  Mission to West Bluff  *


“I’ll see you later, Obito…!”  Takahiro said as he ran after Ayame.

“Hey, Buddy!”  Obito yelled as he reached into his Weapon’s Pouch.

“Take this with you…  You need me, call me!”  He said as he tossed Takahiro a modified Kunai.

He caught the Kunai and looked at it.

“You got it!”  Takahiro grinned.

“That one of the Kunai’s like he gave Asuma…?”  Ayame asked as they ran.

“Yep!”  He replied.  “Say, are we going to be able to work together on this?”

“Takahiro…  I know we haven’t gotten along, and don’t get the wrong idea…  But I have a new respect for you…”  Ayame said.

“Oh, yeah…?”  Takahiro grinned.

“Hehe…  Like I said, don’t get me wrong…  I wouldn’t date you if you were the last guy on Earth…  But if we’re in a fight, you’re one of about eight people or so that I’d want by my side…!”  Ayame explained.

“Alright…  Fair enough…”  Takahiro replied.

“You’re okay with that?”  Ayame asked, puzzled by his tone of voice.

“Sure…  There’s plenty of fish in the sea…!”  He sneered.

“I hate you…”  She growled.

Fifteen minutes later they were in the Hokage’s Office.

“Yours will be a simple 3-man squad…  If you need backup, summon a mule…  Hinata will be on duty today, and she will take you there…”  Naruto explained.

“Takahiro will be Squad Leader on this mission and it had better be good!  You two ladies can work with him, right…?”

“Yes, Sir!”  They both replied.

“No new information, Sensei…?”  Takahiro asked.

“No…  Just a missing child…  This is a D-Rank, but watch yourselves…”  

“And watch Ayame…  If this thing goes bad, I want her protected at all costs and returned!  The Sharigan is important to this Village and we don’t want to lose it…!”

Ayame sighed.

“That’s an order…  Ayame…”  Naruto asserted.

“I’ll protect her with my life, Sensei…”  Takahiro said.

“I know you will…”  Naruto smiled.  “Now off with you!”

They ran upstairs where Hinata was waiting with Jake and Quincannon.

A few minutes later, they were just outside West Bluff.

“We’ll go in from here…”  Takahiro said.

“I’ll hang around for 15-minutes in case you need anything!”  Hinata yelled.

“Right!”  Youkako said.

“We’re Shinobi from Konoha!  Who’s in charge…?”  Takahiro asked as he ran into a crowd.

“Already…?  That was fast!”  Said a balding, gray-haired man.

“By the way, I’m Otwell…”

“I’m Takahiro, this is Ayame and she’s Youkako…  What the story…?”

“A family was out in the forest cutting wood for the winter…  They had their 21-month old child with them and the older brother had to answer nature’s call…”  Otwell explained.

“When he got back, the girl was gone…”

“So she just wandered off…?”  Takahiro asked.

“I should be able to find her…”  Ayame said.


*To be continued… 

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 9, 2008)

*Chapter 449 -  Tough Decisions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 449 -  Tough Decisions  *


Ayame activated her Sharigan and started to look around.

Youkako made eye contact for a moment and stepped back in shock.

?Well???  Asked Takahiro.

?I..I don?t see her???  Ayame said.

?Eh??  Takahiro replied.

?Wh..What does that mean???  Asked Otwell.  ?I thought the Byakugan could see anything??

?This isn?t the Byakugan??  Said Takahiro nervously.  ?This is the Sharingan??

?What?  Don?t you have someone available with the Byakugan???  Otwell growled.

?Sir, relax?  The Hokage himself sent us?  I?m sure Ayame can find her??  Takahiro said trying to appease the Village Leader.

?Listen, kid??  Otwell whispered to Takahiro sternly. 

?This is one of our most esteemed families?  If this child turns up dead of injured because of your incompetence, I?ll personally file legal action against you and the Hokage?!?

?Sir, give her time to work??  Takahiro replied.

Youkako began to look around.

Takahiro walked up to Ayame.

?Can?t you find anything???

?No?  I don?t see her??  Ayame said.

?Well, what does that mean??  I thought you would be able to see through trees and rocks for several yards in every direction like Hinata Hyuga??  Takahiro said.

?No, I can see Chakra flow??  Ayame replied.

Takahiro smacked his forehead with his palm.

?Anything else???  He whispered.  ?I thought the Sharingan was this ?all-powerful? eye technique??

?I can copy other people?s Jutsu?s just by seeing them once??  She replied.

?Have you copied anything to help us find a little girl in the woods???  Takahiro asked.

?If she?s here and she?s alive I should be able to see her Chakra and even her body heat??  Ayame replied.

?Can anything interfere with the Sharingan??  Trees, leaves, bird poop??  Anything like that???  Takahiro asked.

?Kakashi-Sensei didn?t mention anything during training?  And don?t forget?  HE approved my coming on this mission!?  Ayame said asserting herself.

?He did??  Takahiro replied.

?Yes??  Ayame said with a hurt voice.

Takahiro sighed.

?If you can?t see her, then move around?  Maybe she wandered outside of your range?  Or maybe something else is going on here??  He instructed.

?Well???  Asked Otwell.

?She still can?t find anything?  When did this happen??  We?ll search a??  Takahiro replied.

?I think we need some more seasoned Shinobi?  Not a couple of Rookies on a training mission!?  Otwell fumed.

?Sir, if she can?t see her that may mean she isn?t here or within her range of vision?  A girl her age couldn?t have gotten far on her own?  We?ll search a wider area??  Takahiro said.

?Youkako??  He called as he walked away.

?Yes???  She replied.

?Go see if Hinata is still here?  Have her go get someone with the Byakugan and bring them here??  Takahiro said.

?That?s a pretty crappy thing to do, even for you?!?  She sneered.

?I?m the Squad Leader and it?s my responsibility?  I?m not going to endanger a child just to keep from hurting a friend?s feelings??  Takahiro explained.

?Fine?  I?ll go??  Youkako hissed.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 9, 2008)

*Chapter 450 - Intelligent People Make Stupid Choices*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 450 - Intelligent People Make Stupid Choices*


?I need to know the terrain around here??  Takahiro said.

?We don?t have time for that??  Otwell argued.

?The less time you have the more important it is that you use it wisely?  Or so I was told??  Takahiro replied.

?Now, what?s to the North of us???

?There?s a small cliff??  Said one man.

?Did anyone check it and is anyone standing guard in case she makes her way to it??  Takahiro asked.

?It goes up, not down?  She?d have to climb it.?  The man replied.

?Assign a couple of men to patrol it?!?  Takahiro ordered.

?What about to the South???

?All open country??  Otwell sneered.

?Any creeks, water hazards, toxic waste dumps???

?There?s a small stream about 3 kilometers that runs Southeast and a bend up here to the Northwest??  Another man said.

?Lets?s assign 4 men to that?  Make it 5!?  Takahiro instructed.

?Any wild animals in these woods that would make a quick snack out of a small child??

?We get a bear every once in a while?  There?s some feral hogs around?  But, there?s usually a lot of screaming and a lot of blood whenever there?s an attack?  We?ve heard nothing all day??  The man said.

?Does the family have any enemies???

?A few, but they wouldn?t stoop to hurting a child??

?You sure???  Takahiro muttered.

?Shinobi, I hate this family!  We?ve had a fued with them for the last 100 years?  Yet I?m out here looking for the girl?  Not her fault her family are dogs??  The man replied.

?Well don?t hold back, friend?  Tell us how you REALLY feel?!?  Takahiro replied.

The men grinned.

?Any known child molesters?  Creepy looking strangers hanging around??  Takahiro continued.

?No??  The men replied.

?The Village is West?  What about to the East???  Takahiro asked.

?Open country again?  A few stock ponds, here, here and here??  The man pointed on a map.

?We need to search that area??  Takahiro said.

?Be careful around here?  There?s a lot of abandoned wells??  Otwell growled.

?A-ban-don-ed?wells???  Takahiro sighed.

?Did anyone check them???  He asked.

?Why should we??  They?ve been covered and boarded up for years?!?  Otwell asked.

?Then? Why did you tell me to be careful???  Takahiro asked.

?Because some of those boards are rotten?  And if you walk? on? one??  Otwell replied as it started to dawn on him.  

?You might fall through??!?  Takahiro sneered.

?Let?s check it out?!  Ayame!  Youkako!?  Takahiro yelled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 9, 2008)

*Chapter 451 - A Tricky Rescue*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 451 - A Tricky Rescue  *


“Alright Otwell…  Where are these abandoned wells…”  Takahiro asked as they ran into the area.

“There’s about four of them in this area, and another three further back…”  Otwell replied.

“These are the ones we need to check first…  Everyone fan out…  Ayame check the ground…”  Takahiro instructed.

“I’m not sure how deep I can see…”  Ayame replied.

“Do what you can…”  Takahiro replied.

Everyone fanned out and started to probe the ground with sticks.

“Hey!  I think I found something!”  One girl yelled, then screamed.

Everyone ran over and found the girl with one leg stuck in the ground.
“Careful…  I’m standing right over it…”  She groaned.

“Takahiro…” One of the wood cutters said,  “We’ll cut some small trees, lay them across and build a tripod…!”

“Okay, hurry!”  He said.

“Stay still…  We’ll get you loose…”  Takahiro said to the girl.

“Are you hurt bad…?”

“No…  Just stuck…”  She replied.

“Ayame…  Can you see her?”  Takahiro asked.

“Not from here…”  She replied.

The men brought over two poles they had cut from a couple of skinny oak trees.  With a man on each end, the maneuvered them selves into a position so the girl could grab on and they lifted her away.

Next they laid down other skinny trees for support.

“Alright, Ayame…  Crawl on over there and look down…”  Takahiro instructed.

“Those other boards were freshly broken…”  The girl said as Youkako treated her injured leg.

Some men placed more small trees alongside Ayame and Takahiro crawled up next to her with a rope.

“What are you doing…?”  Ayame asked as she felt Takahiro slide his hand under her stomach.

“Just tying a rope around your waist…  Can you see her?”  He answered.

Ayame pried a board out of the way and Takahiro pried up a couple of more.

“I..I can see her!  She’s down there…!”  Ayame said.

“Is she alive?”  Takahiro asked.

“Yeah…  But she’s hurt…  Geez!  That’s a long way down there…!”  She replied.

“Some of these old wells are 70 meters deep…”  Otwell said.

“How are we gonna get her out of there…?”  Youkako asked.

“You didn’t happen to copy any Earth style Jutsu’s or Hitomi’s Multi-Size Jutsu, did you…?”  Takahiro muttered to Ayame.

“As a matter of fact, I did!”  She grinned.

“Well, don’t just lay there…”  Takahiro said.

The woodcutters fashioned a large tripod over the well and some other villagers brought in a block and tackle.

“Before we do this, how’s your Chakra…?  You used your Sharingan quite a bit…”  Takahiro asked.

“I’m okay right now…  I just hope she’s not hurt too bad or I may have to use quite a bit with a Healing Jutsu…”

“Don’t take any chances…  If you feel weak, tell us and we’ll get you out…”  Takahiro said.

“Okay, okay…”  She replied.

Ayame put her hands together and concentrated.

“Multi-Size no Jutsu!”  She yelled and shrank to less than a meter tall.

“Whoa…!  That’s funky!”  Said one of the villagers.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Sep 10, 2008)

Whew, took me two days to read it all but it was worth it


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

*Chapter 452 - The Backup Team*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 452 - The Backup Team*


Ayame put her foot into the hoop in the rope and the villagers lowered her down into the well.

After several minutes, she had reached the child.

?Okay, I?m here?!?  She yelled.

?I don?t think we?re going to be able to get her out like this?  All this stuff on the sides is loose and ready to cave in??

?Just check her over and conserve your Chakra?  We?ll try and come up with an idea??  Takahiro yelled back.

?Youkako?  Do you have an Earth Jutsu???  He asked.

?No?  I don?t?  You don?t have one???  She asked.

?Not one that will let me go that deep.?  He replied.

?Hey!  We need to get her out of here!  She has a concussion and a broken leg??  Ayame yelled.

?Set up your rescue board?  We?ll have to risk it?!?  Takahiro yelled back.

?Hey!  Here you are!  Understand you guys could use some backup??!?

?Naruto?Sensei?!?  Takahiro grinned.

?I thought you guys were just supposed to find a lost kid, not start a search and rescue operation!?  Naruto smiled.

?A little more complicated than that, Sensei??  Takahiro said.

?Neji?  Hinata?  How does it look???

?It?s hard to see down there?  A lot of dense material?  Iron or lead ore most likely??  Neji replied.

?She does have a bad concussion, Sensei?  We need to get her out of there fast?!?  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Right??  Naruto said as he reached into his Weapon?s Pouch.

?Someone get a light rope ready to lower this down??  He said as he pulled out a tag.

?Sensei?!  That?s an Exp??  Takahiro yelped.

?No, it?s not?  It?s a summoning tag??  He said as he bit his thumb and smeared his blood and Chakra onto the paper.

?Here?  Secure this to the rope and lower it down??  Naruto instructed.

As they were doing so, Naruto looked around.

?I?m impressed?!  They told me you put all this together?!?  He said.

?I had a lot of help, Sensei??  Takahiro replied.

?It?s almost there, Lord Hokage??  One man said.

?Ayame?!?  Naruto yelled.  ?Take that tag and put it on the girl?s back and then you hang on!?

?Sensei???  She yelled back.

?Yeah!  Let me know when you have that done?!?  Naruto yelled.

?O..Okay!?

?Alright?  It?s done!?

?Hold on to her tight!  You?ll be up in a second!?  Naruto yelled.

?Give me room!?  He said to the others as he focused his Chakra and weaved a series of handsigns.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

BOOM!  There was a puff of smoke and they were safely out of the well and on the ground above.

Hinata quickly examined the child.

?I need to get her back to Konoha?!?  She said.

?Take the mules??  Naruto said.

?Can her parents go with you???  Otwell asked.

?Sure??  Hinata replied.


*To be continued...

*


----------



## Friday inactive (Sep 10, 2008)

wow that's a lot.. but i'm going to try to finish it all.. =)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

*Chapter 453  -  Takahiro's Success*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 453  -  Takahiro's Success  *


“This was a great job, guys!”  Naruto said.

“I seriously thought you were just gonna go in and find that kid real quick with Ayame’s Sharingan and then come right back.”

“Well, it didn’t work out that way, Sensei…”  Takahiro replied.

“Sometimes they don’t…”  Naruto said.

“And you were able to adapt to the situation, keep your head and quickly organize your resources the way a Squad Leader should…”

“You could have just put all your trust in Ayame’s Sharingan and had her search a wider and wider area and miss the child altogether…!”

“I figured something was wrong when she couldn’t see the girl anywhere, Sensei…”  Takahiro replied.

“I decided that the problem wasn’t with Ayame’s eye technique, but something going on that kept her from being effective with it…”

“So… You really didn’t think I was incompetent…?”  Ayame asked Takahiro.

“Of course not…  I called in Hinata with her Byakugan because it was the responsible thing to do…”  He replied.

“Plus that Otwell guy was a pain…!”

“And she nor Neji could see the well either…!”  Naruto said.  “So it all works out…!”  

“The girl is safe and will make a complete recovery…  And Neji reports the Village is sitting on top of a fortune in iron ore…!”

“With all that said, this will go into your records as an upgraded B-Rank mission, and you’ll all get a nice bonus come payday!”  Naruto grinned.

“But, Sensei…  I didn’t do anything…”  Youkako said.

“You were part of the team…”  Naruto replied.  

“You were the backup and the Med-Nin in charge should someone get hurt…”  

“Plus, you got to observe leadership in action…!  So you held up your end and did your job…!”

“Enjoy your bonus!”  Naruto grinned.

The three Shinobi walked down the stairs and down the street to a restaurant.

“Wow!  We really pulled it off!”  Ayame said.

“We’re not such a bad team…”  Takahiro grinned.

“Yeah…  YOU and a team of girls!  Geez!”  Youkako said.

“You know, you’re right…!  I think we need at least two more girls on this team to balance things out…!”  Takahiro joked.

“And I thought ‘Obito’s Angels’ was bad…”  Ayame groaned.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

Genma Leaf Underlord said:


> Whew, took me two days to read it all but it was worth it





Friday said:


> wow that's a lot.. but i'm going to try to finish it all.. =)



*
Many thanks!

Stay tuned, things are about to break loose!  ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

*Chapter 454  -  Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 454  -  Jake’s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part One*


FOOM!

“Mornin’ Cousin…”

“Morning Jake…”  Obito replied.

“Are we alone…?”  Jake asked.

Obito looked around.

“Yeah, sure…”

“Good…  I have a way for the two of us to find out exactly what happened…  Do you have the date this team left for their mission and who was on it…

“Yeah…  Right here…”  Obito said pulling out a scroll he had been taking notes with.

“Good…  And this was 2 weeks before you were born…?”  Jake asked.

“Yeah…!”

“That’s well after your ‘Point of Conception’…”

“Point of Conception…?”  Obito asked.

“More accurately, ‘Point of Existence’…  You know…  When your Mama and Daddy were…”

“I get the point, Jake!”  Obito snapped.  “What’s this about…?”

“Time travel.”  Jake replied.

“Time travel…???”  Obito asked.

“Shhh!  No so loud, Cousin…”  Jake pleaded.

“Are you telling me you can go back in time…?”  Obito asked.

“That’s exactly what I’m telling you, Cousin…  But it’s not like anything you’ve read or seen in a movie…”  Jake explained.

“It’s uses a Forbidden Time/Space NinJutsu that only Quincannon and I know how to do anymore…”

“One slip-up…  One miscalculation and we’d end up dead…  Or worse yet, erase our own existence…  Including all the lives we’ve saved…!”

“You’ve done it before, though…?”  Obito asked.

“Yes…  Years ago…”  Jake replied.

“Now listen up, Cousin…  When we go back, you have to maintain physical contact with me at all times…  No getting’ bored and fallin’ asleep in the saddle!”

“Also, we’re going back to where we’ve already existed, so all we can do is watch like a couple of ghosts…  We’ll be intangible…  But, we can see and hear everything.”

“That’s good, Jake…”  Obito smiled.

“One last thing…  Their mission lasted 5 days.”  Jake continued.

“I have a huge Chakra, but I’m not as young as I once was…  I don’t have a huge stamina like you do…  So this will take several days…  Maybe a couple of weeks.”

“The further we go back…  15 years in this case…  The more it takes out of me…  We can only spend 8 hours at a time…”

“8 hours…?!  Jake that’s not enough…!”  Obito complained.

“I’m sorry, Cousin…  It’s the best I can do…”  Jake replied.

Obito sighed.

“You’ll find out what happened and crack the case…  It’s better than what you have now, which is nothing…”  Jake reasoned.

“Alright Jake…  Let’s do this…”  Obito said.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*
For the benefit of the new readers just joining us...  Jake is a mule.

Jake and the other mules specialize in "Long-Range Transportation Jutsu" and has taught it's secrets to Obito.  ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*Chapter 455  -  Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 455  -  Jake’s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Two *


Jake looked at the date Obito had in his notes and was mumbling.

“Uh, what are you…?”  Obito asked.

“Shh!  ‘rithmatic!”  Jake muttered.

“Five thousand, four huntert…  Plus huntert an’ eight…  Okay, Cousin, I got it figured!  Climb on!”

Obito climbed onto Jake’s back.

“Don’t forget…  Stay in physical contact…!”  Jake said.

“I’ll be here…”  Obito replied.

Jake closed his eyes and concentrated.

Suddenly they were enveloped in a huge sphere of Chakra.

Jake continued to release the Chakra for several seconds, and then bowed his head.

FOOM!

Obito exhaled and looked around.

“Wow…!  This was 15 years ago…?”  He asked.

“I wasn’t around Konoha at this time, Cousin…  But yeah…  If I did my math right this is the Village 18 days before you and your Sister were born…”  Jake replied.

Jake started to walk around.

“We’re still subject to the terrain, but as you can see…”  Jake said as he walked through a fence.  “Completely intangible…!”

“So what’s our next step…?”  Obito asked.

“Well, the best thing to do is find Hinata Inuzuka and follow her…  She and her squad are the key…”  Jake replied.

“Kiba’s house is over this way…”  Obito said.

“Did he live there 15 years ago…?”  Jake asked.

“Ahh!  I don’t know…”  Obito replied.

“Best thing to do is hang out at the Hokage’s Office…”  Jake reasoned.

“Yeah, but ANBU missions always meet on the lower floor…”  Obito said.

“Well, let’s go through the wall here…”  Jake said.

They passed through the wall and into the secret chambers below.

“There they are…”  Obito said.

“There’s Hinata…”

“Wow!  She’s a dish, Cousin!”  Jake said.

“I wonder if the ANBU guy is…  No, he’s not Iwashi…  He’s a Hyuga as well…”  Obito said.

“So how’s married life treating you, Hinata…?”  Asked the man.

“Oh, I’m loving it!”  Hinata replied with a huge grin.

BOOM!  Kakashi entered the room in a puff of smoke.

“Hey!  Hey!  Sorry I’m late!”  He winked.

“Well, Beshikou isn’t here yet either…”  Hinata giggled.

“Eh--hh..  He’s not going to be…”  Kakashi replied.  “Appendicitis…”

“Oh, maaan…”  The man groaned.

“We’re waiting for Iwashi to join us…  I figure two Byakugan’s won’t hurt on this mission…!”  Kakashi winked.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## boryumugo (Sep 11, 2008)

Huh? i dont understand!!!


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the time travel.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Thanks for the time travel.



*
At the risk of "Jumping the Shark" I figured it was the best way to cover the Hinata (Hyuga) Inuzuka story...

Plus give Hinata some air time...

And I've yet to do a Time-Travel segment!  We'll see how it goes.

For the critics out there...  This is not going to be easy for Obito or Jake...  And there may be some surprises along the way.  ~ FLJ



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 12, 2008)

*Chapter 456  - Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 456 - Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Three*


Iwashi walked in the door.

?Ah?  There he is!?  Kakashi said.

?Sorry I?m late, Lord Hokage??  Iwashi replied.

?Awp!  It?s okay?  Just don?t make a habit of it!?  Kakashi grinned.

Hinata and the other ANBU man laughed.

?You know Hinata and Genzou???  Kakashi asked.

?Yes, Lord Hokage?  I do??  Iwashi said as he shook their hands.

?Alright?  Well, your mission is to go to the Rain Country and look for this religious cult *slash* terrorist group??  Kakashi explained.

?Our intelligence reports they are somewhere in this Southern section??

?Are they part of the Rain, Sensei???  Hinata asked.

?We don?t know?  They may be acting on their own, part of the Rain, or maybe Missing-Nin?s from other country?s?  That?s one of the things you need to find out.?  Kakashi replied.

?They may also have stolen or salvaged technology from Orochimaru, so be very careful?  This is an A-Rank mission that could become an S-Rank??

?Go ahead and change into your plain clothes for the trip, but keep a low profile??

?Yes, Sir!?  They replied.

Kakashi sighed.

?Sensei???  Hinata asked.

?Awp!  Nothing?  Just wishing I could go with you??  Kakashi winked.

?The current Hokage going on an S-Rank mission to the Rain Country?  Yeah, right!?  Genzou scoffed.

?Ahh?  I can dream can?t I???  Kakashi said.

?What?s the matter, Sensei??  I thought you liked being the Hokage??  Hinata asked.

?I like it?  I just don?t get to travel anymore??  Kakashi replied.  ?Well?  Maybe in a few years??

?Sensei?  Here?s the reports you wanted?  Hinata!?

?Naruto!  Hi?!  How?s Sakura???  Hinata asked.

?Pop???  Obito asked as he and Jake observed.

?He?s not the Hokage yet, Cousin??  Jake replied.

?She?s just fine??  Naruto grinned.  ?She?s big, miserable and beautiful!?

?I guess twins will do that to a girl?!?  Hinata giggled.

?Yeah?  She has a hard time getting comfortable at night?  Plus she doesn?t like the fact she?s gotten so big??  Naruto said.

?I try and tell her she looks sweet, but I think that just makes her depressed??

?Well, Naruto?  She?ll see things different when the babies come??  Hinata replied. 

?I wish I had the time?  I?d go see her before we left??

?She?d like that?  But you guys will be back before they?re born??  Naruto grinned.

?We need to go, Hinata??  Genzou said.

?Yeah, he?s right??  Hinata smiled.

?Tell her I said ?Hi? and that I?m thinking about her?!?

?Sure thing, Hinata?  Be careful??  Naruto said.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 12, 2008)

*Chapter 457 - Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 457 - Jake’s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Four*


“I got our food rations…”  Iwashi said.

“You didn’t get any of the new chicken did you…?  That stuff is nasty!”  Naruto said.

“Is it worse than the chipped beef…?”  Genzou asked.

“More or less…”  Naruto replied.  “Well that’s one of those things I’m gonna fix when I become Hokage…!”  

“Ah, there he goes again…”  Iwashi groaned as he picked up his pack.

“Here, I got extra bacon and eggs…  We can have that for dinner…”  Hinata said.

Genzou took the food packs and sealed them to a scroll.

“Naruto…”

“Honey…  What are you doing here?  You should be home resting…!”  Naruto said.

“Mom…”  Obito said as we watched the scene before him.

“So you get to see her after all, Cousin…”  Jake replied.

“I’m tired of sitting around…  Hi, Hinata…  Guys…”  Sakura said.

“Sakura-Sama”  The two men greeted her.

“Sakura…  You look so precious!”  Hinata said with a huge grin.

“I don’t feel so precious…”  Sakura moaned.

“Well you are…”  Hinata said as she gently embraced Sakura.

“Twins!  I’m so happy for you…!”  Hinata gushed.

“Thanks, Hinata…”  Sakura smiled.

“I hate to break this up, but we’re burning daylight…”  Genzou said.

“Yeah…  He’s right…  Bye Sakura…  Naruto…”  Hinata said.

“Bye guys!”  Naruto said.

“I want ice cream!”  Sakura said.

“With pickles…?”  Naruto asked.

“Anchovies…!”  Sakura replied.

Naruto winced.

“Geez…  And I thought the new chicken rations were gross!”  Iwashi yelled as he walked for the gate.

“I figure we’ll stay off the main roads and go until sundown…  We should reach the border with the Rain Country two days from now…”  Genzou said.

“Right…”  Hinata and Iwashi replied.

With that they leapt into the trees.

“They’re fast, Cousin!”  Jake said.

“Can you keep up?”  Obito asked.

“I cain’t do the trees, so we’ll fall a little behind…  But I can track ‘em just the same…!”  Jake replied as he took off in a gallup.

“Hey!  You’re pretty fast, too!”  Obito grinned.

“I’m faster and more sure-footed than a horse…!  Something else people didn’t know about mules!”  Jake gloated with pride.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 12, 2008)

*Chapter 458 - Jake?s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 458 - Jake’s Forbidden Jutsu! - Part Five*


Jake and Obito followed the ANBU team until they made camp for the night.  They decided they hated the new chicken and went with the bacon and eggs for dinner.

Finally, they bedded down for the night and Hinata took the first watch.

“Wow…  She is stunning…”  Obito said.  “Confident, too…  I can understand why Kiba would have a hard time with re-marriage…”

“I heard she wasn’t always that way, Cousin…”  Jake said.

“She was one ‘o these ‘shrinking violet’ types for years…  She changed once she got in with ANBU and later married Kiba…!”  

“Really…”  Obito replied.

“Mnnn!”  Jake groaned.

“You okay…?”  Obito asked.

“No, Cousin…  I’m not…  We need to head back, NOW!”  Jake groaned.

“Alright, Jake…” Obito said with concern.

FOOM!

“We’re back right?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  You can…  get off now…”  Jake gasped.

“Jake…?”  Obito asked as he slid off Jake’s back.

Jake groaned and fell to his front knees, the fell over.

“Jake…!”  Yelled Obito.

“BPPPPPPPP…  I’ll be alright…  Just need to catch my…  my breath…”

“Jake…?  What’s wrong…?”  Hinata yelled as she ran up.

“Don’t..Don’t tell her, Cousin…  Don’t tell anyone…”  Jake pleaded.

“No even the Hokage… knows our secrets…  Promise me…”

“Okay, Jake…”  Obito replied.

Hinata looked at her brother.

Jake laid on the ground for several minutes.

“Did you go to the Rain…?  Naruto demanded to know.

“No, Dad…  I can honestly say we didn’t do that…”  Obito said.

“What happened…?”  Naruto asked.

“Jake was showing me a Secret Jutsu and he asked me to promise I would tell anyone what it was…”  Obito replied.

Naruto glared at his Son.

“C’mon, Dad…  You have some secrets, too…  All those frogs come to mind…”  Obito said.

Jake rolled and started to get up.

“Jake!  Are you alright…?!”  Hinata asked.

“Yeah…  BPPPPPPPP!  Man, I just overdid things with that…!  Jake replied.

“So you’re not going to tell me…?”  Naruto asked with his arms crossed.

“With respects…  No, Sir…  I’m not!”  Jake said proudly.

Naruto grunted.

“I’m going to the barn, Cousin’s…  I’ll check back tomorrow…”  Jake said.

“Take care Jake…  Call if you need anything…”  Obito replied.

FOOM!


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 13, 2008)

*HURRICANE IKE*

*

Be advised they are telling us we may have 50 MPH winds 
and a loss of electricity in the Fort Worth/Dallas 
area tomorrow afternoon (Saturday, Sept. 13th) 
due to... HURRICANE IKE.

(Hurricanes always looks more ominous in all caps... ) 

If that happens, I'll post new Chapters as soon as I can.


Many thanks! ~ FLJ



*​


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 13, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Be advised they are telling us we may have 50 MPH winds *
> *and a loss of electricity in the Fort Worth/Dallas *
> *area tomorrow afternoon (Saturday, Sept. 13th) *
> *due to... HURRICANE IKE.*​
> ...


_*Alright and stay safe!! Fort Worth? Wow, i'm moving there in a couple years to go to college.. I have family in Fort Worth and Galviston(sp?)  *_

*You probally wont have power for a few days, my cousins, aunts, and etc have already lost power in Fort Worth.*

_*Ike is only a Catagory 2 right now, but still be safe!!*_

*Hurricane's are unpredictable..*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 13, 2008)

*HURRICANE IKE Update...*

*HURRICANE IKE was not as bad here 
as we were told it would be...  (Go figure...  )

I could feel the low pressure as it went by 
us on the other side of Dallas...

More to come after I write it...!


*​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 13, 2008)

*Chapter 459 - Hitomi Sets The Record Straight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 459 - Hitomi Sets The Record Straight*


“Here is your deposit and your instructions…”  Novi said as she handed Potter a package.

Potter opened the envelope and counted the cash.

“That’s fine…”  He grinned.

“The main person you need to impersonate is the big kid named Obito…  There is a photo of him from a newspapaer clipping last year.  He should be 15 now.”  Novi explained.

“So we need to raid this village in the Earth Country, kill some people and raise hell while wearing Leaf Forehead Protectors…”  Potter asked.

“Yes…  This kid is super strong and almost indestructible…  Everyone in the Rock is paranoid and we want survivors to tell how this kid came in and routed the village…  Be sure and use Explosive Tags…”  Novi said.

“Right…”

*****

“Hi, Obito..!”  Hitomi grined.

“Hi…!”  He smiled.

“What happened with Jake…?  I heard he’s got hurt or something…”  She asked.

“Aww…  He overdid a Jutsu he was showing me…  Some old secret Jutsu…  He asked me not to tell anyone about it…”  Obito replied.

“”Not even me…?”  She cooed.

“Especially not you…!”  Obito grinned as he took her hand in his and they walked down the street.

Hitomi giggled.

Obito looked at her for a moment.

“Ahh…  Honey, I owe you an apology…  I’ve been tough to be around the last few weeks and I’m sorry…”  He said.

“Come over here a minute…  Come on…!”  She said as she tugged him toward a park bench.

Hitomi instructed him to sit down, and then she sat in his lap, put her arms around his neck and kissed him.

“I want to tell you something…  I know you’ve had a lot of things on your mind, but it’s been for the safety of the people in our village…  You don’t owe me an apology for that!”  Hitomi said.

Obito was silent.

“I thought about this the other day…”  She said as she teased the hair on the back of his head.

“So many girls set their sights on a guy and ignore all the other guys…  I’m one of the lucky ones…  I got the guy I had set my sights on, then came to find out that he’s a man…”  She said as she put her palm on Obito’s chest and kissed him.

“A man who takes his obligations and responsibilities seriously…”  She smiled.

“I just hope I can be woman enough…  You’ve set the bar pretty high…”

“Hehe…  You’re woman enough…”  He grinned as he slid his hand around her waist and kissed her.

While they were kissing, there was a sudden ‘BANG!’

“AHH!”  Obito growled as he held Hitomi tight and released a wall of Chakra around them.

“Obito…!”  Hitomi yelped.

They looked around and realized it was a folding sidewalk sign had fallen over and hit the ground.


*To be continued…

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 13, 2008)

*Chapter 460 - Hitomi?s Encouragement*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 460 - Hitomi?s Encouragement*


?HWAAA!?  Obito exhaled and breathed heavy.

?Obito??  Hitomi quizzed as she checked Obito over.

He was shivering, breathing heavy and broken into a cold sweat.

?Obito?  What?s wrong???  Hitomi asked as she cupped his face in her hands.

 ?Ugh?  Can?t get a moment of peace it seems??  Obito replied.

?The nightmares??  She asked as she checked his pulse rate and heartbeat.

?Yeah?  Every one of ?em is the same?  I?m enjoying life without a care in the world, then ?BOOM!??  The whole world explodes and I watch everyone die right in front of me?  You?  Mom and Dad?  Hinata and High-Pockets?  Everyone??

?So you?re driving yourself to mental and physical exhaustion by being vigilant???  Hitomi asked.

?Something like that??  Obito replied.

?Sweetie?  I love you??  Hitomi said as she laid her head against his shoulder and wiped the sweat from his face with her hand.

?But, the rest of the Village isn?t doing nothing about the Red Tags or the danger?  Not even you can do it all?  You need to trust those around you??

?I know??  Obito whispered.

Hitomi kissed him again and blotted his sweat with a small towel she pulled from her Weapon?s Pouch.

?Feel better???  She asked.

?Yeah?  A little??  Obito replied with a grin.

?I still feel like that I don?t dare let my guard down??

?None of us can??  Hitomi said.

?Do what you have to do?  Just remember that you?re not alone in your efforts??  She smiled.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 14, 2008)

The chapters are kind of short.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> The chapters are kind of short.



*460 is...  I kept nodding off while writing it.  

I don't know if I was just that tired from a rough week, or if the chapter is that boring...

The story is about to shift gears, so I don't think it matters too much.  

It's kinda like driving up US 287 to Amarillo and passing through Chillicothie...  


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

*Chapter 461 - A Special Moment for Naruto and Hinata*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 461 - A Special Moment for Naruto and Hinata*


?Whoa!  You look nice, Honey?!?  Naruto said.  ?It must be date night?!?

?Yeah, Pop?  It is!?  Hinata grinned as she spun around, showing off her newest dress.

?I like the flowing skirt?  Is this what you spend all your pay on???  Naruto asked.

?I save most of what I earn?!  Since I signed Obito?s Mule Scroll I?ve been doing a lot of missions?  Even D-Rank missions will add up if you do a bunch of them?!?  Hinata explained.

?So, I guess you?ll have quite a nest egg for when you and Asuma tie the knot???  Naruto asked, hoping to get his daughter?s long range intentions.

?Well, Dad?  It?s what I hope for?  We don?t quite have the relationship that Obito and Hitomi have??  Hinata replied.

?I mean, I?m 15, he?s 16?  It?s to soon to presume??  She sighed.

?Too soon to presume??  It rhymes!?  Naruto grinned.

?Daaadd??  Hinata sighed as she blushed.

?You?re a poet and didn?t know it!?  Naruto chuckled.

?Da--aaaadd!?  Hinata cackled.

They both laughed for a moment, then Naruto walked over and embraced his daughter.

?Ahh?  Take it one day at a time, sweetie??  Naruto said.  

?Go ahead and enjoy your time together while you have it in front of you?  Life is sometimes too short, but it also has a way of working itself out??

?Thanks, Dad??

?All I ask is that?  Well, you know?  Wait until you?re married??  Naruto said.

?I know?  I promise you I will??  She said as she squeezed her Dad tight.

?Dad?  I know it?s too soon to ask, but is there any chance you might let us marry before I?m 20???

?Eh--hhh?  We might?  Maybe?  Let?s wait and see??  Naruto replied.

?That?s fair enough??  Hinata replied.

There was a knock at the door.

?Guess that?s Asuma??  Naruto said.

?Yeah?  Dad, I love you??  Hinata said still embracing her Father.

?I love you, too, Honey??  Naruto grinned as he kissed his Daughter on her forehead.

Naruto went and opened the door.

?Hey, Asuma!  Come on in?!?  He said.

?Sensei?  Whoa?!?  He yelped as he saw Hinata.

?Hi!  You ready???  Hinata asked.

?Uhhh?  Yeah?  YEAH?!?  Asuma replied as he struggled to maintain his composure.

?Bye, Dad?  We?ll be back about 11??

?Have a good time?!?  Naruto replied.

Naruto walked into the den, where Sakura was feeding Tsunade and rocking her.

?Guess, you heard all that??  Naruto said scratching his head.

?Yeah?  I stayed out of it?  You two needed a Father/Daughter moment??  Sakura smiled.

?I think it was a good thing?  The two of you will remember that for the rest of your lives?!?  She said.

?Yeah?!  Naruto grinned proudly.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

*
One other thing...  I look at these writings as a challenge and something like a College assignment.

I have to get into the characters, the personalities and the emotions.  

Sometimes I hit it right and it flows, then sometimes I struggle...

Other times, I got people buzzing around doing everything they can to distract me... 

(Like now...    )


The story may drag here and there, but hopefully it has better quality... 
~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

*Chapter 462 - Jake?s Dilemma*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 462 - Jake?s Dilemma*


?How are you feeling today, Jake???  Obito asked.

?Still a little puny from yesterday, Cousin??  Jake replied.  ?I?m? Not as young as I once was??

?So what do we do now???  Obito replied.  ?Is there any chance I could learn this Jutsu and go without you???

?To be honest, no?  You? Don?t have the talent for this Jutsu, Cousin??  Jake said.

?Your Sister on the other hand??

?Hinata??  How come she has talent and I don?t???  Obito asked.

?In the last year, she?s learned several new Jutsu, including the Rasengan?  While you?ve only learned the Long-Range Transportation Jutsu and relied on your super-strength??  Jake explained.

?And if I may be so bold, you were sloppy!  For the better part of last year, you couldn?t even land on your feet!?

?It?s too dangerous to be sloppy with this Jutsu?  Right now, it would take you at least 6 or 7 months?  We don?t have that kind of time??

?How long will it take with Hinata???  Obito asked.

?With luck, 4 to 6 weeks??  Jake replied.  ?Maybe in the meantime, I?ll recover enough to go back for a few hours??

Obito took a deep breath.

?It?s the best we can do, Cousin??  Jake said.

?I know?  Let me go get Hinata??

*****

?Morning, Honey??  Sakura smiled.  ?How did your date go???

?It went great, Mom?!?  Hinata grinned.  ?See the new necklace Asuma bought me??

?Oh, Honey?!  That?s pretty!?  Sakura said.

?He got it the other day on a mission??  Hinata said.

?Hi, Mom!?  Obito said as he walked in the door.

?Hey, Hinata?  Jake wants to see you???

?Now??  Hinata asked.

?Soon as you can, yes??  Obito replied.

?What about???  She asked.

?I?m not at liberty to say??  Obito sneered.

?What?s that supposed to mean???  Sakura asked skeptically.

?Jake?  Has his secrets, too, Mom??  Obito replied.

?Okay?  Tell him I?ll be there in a few minutes??

?Honey?  Be careful??  Sakura said.

?I will, Mom??  Hinata grinned.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

*

30,000 HITS!

Another Milestone...!  Many Thanks, Folks!


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

*Chapter 463 - Hinata?s Introduction*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 463 - Hinata?s Introduction  *


?Okay, Jake?  Here she is??  Obito said.

?What?s this all about???  Hinata asked.

?Well, I need to teach you a secret forbidden Jutsu known only to Quincannon and myself??  Jake replied.

?Me??  What about Obito???  Hinata asked.

?I don?t have the talent for it?  He says??  Obito muttered.

?And you do?!?  Jake added.

?Whoa!  Wait a second!  I wanna hear that again?!  I have talent for a Jutsu that Obito doesn?t??!  Wow!?  Hinata gushed.

?Shut up, Sis!?  Obito growled.

?Hehe??  Jake chuckled.

?Listen up, Cousins?  This Jutsu has some huge risks?  That?s why it?s forbidden??  

?But, if we?re going to find out what happened with the Rain Mission 15-years ago, we?re going to have to use it??

Jake spent the next half hour explaining the Time-Travel Jutsu.

Hinata sat speechless for a moment.

?Do..Do you think I can learn this Jutsu???  Hinata asked.

?Sure?  Anyone can learn it, Cousin?  It?s just that you have demonstrated an ability to learn a Jutsu quickly, and learn it right without a lot of ?trial and error??  All of that is important right now??  Jake explained.

?Plus, you?re young, and you have a large Chakra and stamina?!?

?All of which you will need to spend 5 days, 15 years ago, in the past??

?All kidding aside, Sis?  We need you on this one?  The fate of the Village may depend on it??  Obito said.

?The Red Tags and your nightmares??  Hinata replied.

Obito nodded.

?There?s some things you need to know??  Jake instructed.  

?You cain?t go beyond your Point of Existence?  That?s when your Momma and Daddy??

?I get it Jake!?  Hinata snapped.

?Hehe?  If you were to do so, you might cease to exist?  And since Obito is your twin, you might take him out, too??  Jake explained.

?And every single person we?ve saved or rescued would end up dead as well?!?  Obito added.

?That?s right?  How?s your ?rithmetic???  Jake asked.

?Better than mine ever was?!?  Obito growled.

?That?s fine?!  I?m confident that you?re the right choice to learn my Jutsu?!?  Jake said.

?So what do I do now???  Hinata asked.

?First, I need to take you with me back a couple of weeks so you can get the feel of how everything works??  Jake said.  

?But I need another day to rest up?  That 7 hour hop yesterday wiped me out?!?

?In the meantime?  I?ll bring you up to speed of everything I?ve learned about the Rain Mission itself??  Obito said pulling out a couple of scrolls.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapter 464 - Obito?s Information*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 464 - Obito?s Information*


?There you have it? You know as much as I do about this??  Obito said.

?So we need to find out what really did happen to Hinata Inuzuka and this Genzou guy??  Hinata said.

?Right?  We can?t take Iwashi?s report at face value?  Jake?s Jutsu is the best way to find out for sure??  Obito replied.

?No guess-work if you have a front row seat!?  He grinned.

?Are you? okay with this??  My learning the Jutsu to find out instead of you???  Hinata asked.

?We?re protecting the Leaf, Sis??

?Yeah, but you?ve always been the hero?  Take the bull by the horns, take the hit for the team and protect everyone else??  Hinata said.

?If I want something done right, I do it myself???  Obito replied.

?Something like that??  Hinata sneered.

?I have no problem with this so long as you find out what happened and find out fast?!?  Obito replied.  

?Just don?t screw-up an get yourself killed?!?  He grinned.

?Oh, thanks a lot!?  Hinata snapped.

The two twins chuckled.

?So you saw Mom and Dad 15-years ago??!  When Mom was pregnant with us??!?  Hinata asked.

?Yeah?  She showed up at the last minute and made Dad take her for ice cream??  Obito said.

?That is so cool!?  Hinata grinned.

?I also got to see and hear your namesake for the first time??  Obito said.

?Kiba?s wife??  What was she like???  Hinata asked.

?Drop dead gorgeous? And she seemed very nice?  I can see why Kiba-Sensei never re-married??  Obito replied.

?Aww-ww!  Poor guy!?  

?Yeah??  Obito replied.

?Anyway, I?ll cover your duties for you and keep trying to gather information?  Everything we?ve discussed is Classified?  And Jake doesn?t even want Dad to know about his Jutsu?!?  Obito explained.

?Keeping this from Dad??  The Hokage???  Hinata asked.

?It?s important to Jake?  Pop has his secrets, too?  I think he?d understand??  Obito replied.

?I..I don?t feel comfortable with that??  Hinata said.

?Well, take it up with Jake?  It?s his request?  And you signed the contract with him??  Obito explained.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapter 465 - Back to the River Battle*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 465 - Back to the River Battle*


?Wow?!  Obito really is a talented fighter?!?  Jake said.

?I always knew he was?  But he improved just from this mission to the river by using his clones?  Hinata replied.

?Yeah, it also souped-up his Chakra network??  Jake said.

?Look at this guy!?  Hinata said as she watched Emmet slap the Red Tag on the back of the Obito Clone.

?So that?s the Red Tag??  Jake said.

?Yeah, Obito said it requires a Human Sacri?  AHHH!?  Hinata screamed as the Tag went off.

?Ung?!?  Jake groaned as he shut his eyes.

?Hang on tight, Cousin?!  I cain?t see a blamed thing?!?  He yelled.

?Jake!  Are you okay???  Hinata yelled as she wrapped her arms around Jake?s neck.

?Yeah?!  We cain?t feel the blast, but it can still blind us?!? Jake said.

?Wow!  That is some explosion?!?

?My God!  And Obito lived through that!?  Hinata said as she shivered.

?You okay, Cousin??  Jake asked.

?Yeah?  It..It just make my blood run cold to see this??  Hinata replied.

?And to sacrifice their own guys like that??

?Let?s find Obito and go on back a few minutes!?  Jake said.

Jake and Hinata found the Original Obito, went back in time a few minutes and watched as he was hit with the shockwave from the explosion.

?Whoa!  Look at that!?  Hinata said.

?Yeah? You can see his Chakra force up a shield around him?  Almost like a reflex action??  Jake replied.

?It knocked him out and even all the Kunai in his holster fussed together?  He?s still got them in his room??  She said.

?So it?s also produces incredible heat??  Jake muttered.

?We thought he?d been killed?  He was here under these logs and unconscious for a good 30-minutes??

They stood and watched until Takahiro and Hinata?s clone showed up and found Obito.

?Oh, Gosh?  Was I really that scrawny a year ago???  Hinata asked as she looked at herself.

?What are those things on your face, Cousin???  Jake asked.

?Shut up Jake!?

?Hehe??  He grinned.

?Yeah, here?s where Takahiro told me he was the real one and not a clone?? Hinata said.

?You guys really do work well together, don?t you???  Jake asked.

?Yeah?  I guess we do??  Hinata replied.

?Now somewhere after my Clone left, that Kabuto guy attacked and took over Takahiro?  He?d later use Takahiro to try and assassinate Gaara of the Sand?? 

?Really???  Jake asked.

They waited a few more minutes and watched.

?Hey!  It?s the same guy we saw earlier!?  Hinata said.

?He survived the blast??!?  Jake asked.  ?How?!?

?Here?s where Takahiro get?s him?!?  Hinata yelped.

?Hehe?  Right in the throat!?  Jake said.

?But the guy didn?t die, right, Cousin???

?Yes, he has the ability to leap from one body to another and take it over?  Or even split his psyche and take over another while keeping his first host??  Hinata explained. 

?In fact, he?s been doing this for over 15 years and has divided himself into several copies?!?

?Hmmm?  That makes him even more dangerous??  Jake said.

?How did Takahiro get out of it???  Jake asked.

?My *annoying* little brother?  He was able to go into Takahiro?s mind and seal the Kabuto psyche to a scroll??  Hinata explained.


*To be continued?


Ref:  Chapters 126 Thru 141 (Pp. 14-16) ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chapter 466 - Jake?s Test*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 466 - Jake?s Test*


?Lets go back a few more minutes, Cousin??  Jake said.

?Are you sure???  Hinata asked.  ?You said it took a lot out of you when you took Obito back in time??

?It?s a lot easier to go back one year than it is 15, Cousin?  Plus the fact we were there for 7-hours?  This is a milk run!?  Jake replied. 

Jake bowed his head and they went back 45-minutes.

?Now we go back across the river and find your Kabuto guy?  There he is?!?  He said.

?What will this do???  Hinata asked.

?Just a hunch, Cousin??  Jake replied.



> ?Emmet? We?ll be attacking soon and going up against a tough opponent.? R explained.
> 
> ?Once they start mixing things up with this guy, I want you to take this tag and place it on the clone in the middle? It?s a specially shaped explosive charge and you will have 20-seconds to get away and duck.?
> 
> ...



?That sonofa?  He lied to him!?  Jake growled.

?Well, we already knew the tag came from the Kabuto guy?  That?s what he told Obito and Takahiro?  He also said it required a Human Sacrifice??  Hinata said.

?If we can trace this guy back, we might find where they?ve hid out, Cousin??  Jake said.

?Then we wouldn?t have to go back 15-years??!?  Hinata asked.

?I?d still want you to go anyway, Cousin?  This guy has a large operation and he?s willing to kill people by the thousands?!?

?Plus, if he can split hisself up like you say, he could have multiple bases with multiple operations?  We have to cover all of it?!  Now, let?s head back and get started training you?!?

?Wait a minute, Jake??  Hinata said.  ?I still don?t understand why Obito can?t do this?  You say I have more talent, but??

?You have more finesse and more experience at learning a new Jutsu??  Jake replied.

?One other thing, too?  Quick!  What?s 5 times 7??!?

?What??  Hinata asked.

?What?s 5 times 7??!?  Jake repeated.

?35!  Why???  She answered and then demanded to know.

?You?ll see??  Jake chuckled.

FOOM!

?Hey!  I blinked and you?re back!?  Obito said.

?We are??  We were gone a good?I dunno? little more than an hour???  Hinata asked as she slid off Jake?s back.

Jake whinnied and then wheezed a laugh.

?Hinata?  You?re proving to me more and more why you?re just the right person to learn this Jutsu?  You don?t lose track of time whilst you?re in the Time Stream?  AND??

?Quick Obito!  What?s 5 times 7???

?Eh???

?What is 5 times 7???  Jake asked calmly.

?Uh? fifty-? No!  Thirty-seven!?

?I rest my case.?  Jake said as Hinata stepped back and grinned at her twin brother.

?5 times 7 is 37???  Hinata snickered.

?Ah!  35!?  Obito replied smacking himself in the head.

?You have to be good at ?rithmetic to go that far back in time, Cousin?s?  Especially if you?re going as far back as P..O..E?!?

?POE??  Obito asked.

?Point of Existence??  Hinata gasped.

?Right on the money, Cousin?  You can do the math in your head, without hesitation and get it right?!?  Jake explained.

?I can get it right, but I have to think about it??  Obito muttered.

?Exactly!?  Jake said.

?Remember this well, my friends??  Jake warned.  ?Going that far back, you cain?t make no mistakes in your ?ritmetic?!  Please remember that if nothing else?  I?d hate to lose either of you??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 17, 2008)

*Chapter 467 - Potter?s Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 467 - Potter?s Plan*


?Okay, Jake?  So I need to improve my math skills??  Obito said.

?No, Cousin?  That ain?t the point?  It?s talent, not skill.?  Jake replied.

?Your sister answered the problem without batting an eye? You not only had to think on the fly?  You had to grope for the answer??

?And it was wrong!?  Hinata giggled.

?Cousin?  Please??  Jake said to Hinata.

?Just because you cain?t give the right answer doesn?t mean you?re stupid or out of practice or anything?  It just means you don?t have a talent for ?rithmetic?!  That?s all??  Jake explained.

?I see??  Grinned Obito.  ?Just because you slaughter good grammar?  That don?t mean yew cain?t dew this here Jutsu right here??  

?Hmph!  Something like that, Cousin??  Jake muttered.

?What I?m saying is that, given time, you can come up with the right answer, you just cain?t do it fast enough?  Hinata does.?

?So what do we do next, Jake???  Hinata asked.

?First, we do lunch, compare notes with Obito and rest up a bit?  Then we?ll get you started doing the Jutsu??  Jake replied.

?By the way, I?ll be double-checking your ?rithmetic before you go back?!?

?You?ll go back a couple of days at first, then we?ll work you back farther into the Time Stream??  Jake instructed.

?Now, how about some oats and a couple of ears of sweet corn?  I?m hongry!?

*****

?There?s the village we?re supposed to hit?? Potter said.  ?Kill a few, but make sure there are survivors?  We?re gettin? paid for this job, but anything we loot is gravy?!?

?Otis?  You?ll transform into this Obito guy and make a show of it??  

?Be mean, rustle the women, kiss the cows?  Wring the chicken?s necks?  That sort of thing??

Otis grinned.

?Ray Henry and Shorty will back you up?  I?ll bring in the rest of our guys from the other end??  Potter explained.

?Hack will set up her Shadow Clones and infiltrate??

?Now we are all impersonating Leaf Shinobi??

?Leaf???  Shorty asked.

?That?s right?  You got a problem with that???  Potter asked.

?I don?t have a problem?  I guess someone?s trying to start a war??  Shorty replied.

?Ya think??  Asked Ray Henry.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 18, 2008)

*Chapter 468 - Attack at Trinidad - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3  


*Chapter 468 - Attack at Trinidad - Part One  *


?BRRRRAP!  Ahh, that hit the spot!?  Jake said.

?Glad you like it, Jake?!?  Obito replied.

?Here?  I brought us some lunch??  Hinata said.

?I also brought you this??  She said as she handed Obito a bottle of apple juice, then stood on her toes and kissed his cheek.

?Whoa, Sis?!  What was that for???  Obito asked.

?We went back and saw the first explosion?  I realize how close we came to losing you??  Hinata said with her palm on his chest.

?I also noticed the attacking Ninja?s at the River were wearing Sound Forehead Protectors??  Jake said.

?Yeah??  Obito replied putting his arm around his sister?s shoulder and giving her a squeeze.  

?High-Pockets thinks there?s a second base in the Sound or maybe a front to distract us?  It is way on the other side of the Leaf from both the Rain and the Sand??

?Nothing else has come out of the Sound in the last year that we know of??

?Hmm?  It bears watchin???  Jake muttered.

*****

?How I look???  Otis grunted in his gravelly voice.

?Close enough to that Obito guy to suit me??  Ray Henry replied.

?NNNNN?!?  Otis grunted with a grin.

?Shorty?  How does it look??

?Hack?s got her Clones ready??  He replied looking through his telescope.

?Shorty quickly looked at the other end of the village for Potter.

?He?s in position??

?Now look, Otis??  Ray Henry said, ?When we get paid, I want you to get them teeth fixed??

?Hurts??  Otis grunted.

?I know they hurt??  Ray Henry said.

?No, he means the dentist hurts him?  He killed the last three that tried to work on ?em??  Shorty replied.

?There?s the signal!?  Shorty said as he closed his telescope.

Otis grinned as he and Ray Henry threw Kunai with Exploding Tags.

The Tags started to go off in both ends of the village.

?TO ARMS!  IT?S AN INVASION!?  One villager yelled.

People were yelling and screaming as Otis leaped into the village and started to sweep through the people, killing many with one blow.

?Civilians take cover!?  A young Rock Ninja yelled as she started to direct civilians to a building.  

?Hey!  That?s that Obito guy from the Leaf!?  One Rock Jounin said to another Jounin.?

?Yeah!  There?s a huge bounty on that guy?s head, too!  He?s makin? it easy!?  The second Jounin replied.

?Attacking in broad daylight, no less!?  The first Jounin said.

?Ruger!  You and Wesson get those civilians under cover?  We?re goin? huntin??!?  The second Jounin instructed.

?Right!?  She replied.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 18, 2008)

*Chapter 469 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 469 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Two*


Another Squad of Rock Ninja confronted Potter and his team.

They threw Kunai at each other and all ducked for cover.

One Rock Ninja threw smoke bombs hoping to cover his Squad?s movements.

?Pafford!  You?re on!?  Potter yelled.

The Ninja stood up and weaved handsigns. 

?Fireball Jutsu!?  He yelled and blew a huge flume of fire from his mouth.

People screamed as the ball of fire engulfed two of the Rock Ninja along with three of the villagers.

The Rock Ninja?s fell back and tried to cover as many of the villagers as they could.

Two more Rock Ninja?s took the front and set up an attack.  

One of them with a bow and a quiver of arrows readied an arrow with an Exploding Tag, took aim and shot one of Potter?s men through the chest.

Another of Potter?s men ran and grabbed the dead man to check on him and the Tag exploded.

The other Rock Ninja pulled a sword and a dagger and ran into Potter?s men slashing and cutting as many as he could as he leaped and twisted his way through.

He got behind Potter?s men, threw the dagger and impaled one man between his shoulder blades.

One of Potter?s men went after the Rock Ninja with a sword of his own and engaged him as the other Rock Ninja shot his fourth arrow.

Meanwhile, Ruger and Wesson herded the villagers into an underground bunker.

?Grady is getting a second group into another bunker!?  Wesson yelled to Ruger.

?I guess this will be out first A-Rank?!? She replied.

?Yeah!  If we live through it?!  Wesson yelled.

One of the villagers glared at the two Kunoichi?s.

?Bad choice of words??  Ruger said.

Just then their Sensei came up.

?You two rookies get these people into the bunker!  We just lost two more guys and we?re being forced back!?  He bellowed.

?What are we going to do???  Wesson asked as they saw Potter?s men press their way up the street.

?You two get these people in and stay with them!  We?ll make our stand right here!?

?Mommy?!?  A little girl cried.

?Ruger!  Go grab that kid!  Hurry!?  The Sensei yelled.

The young Kunoichi ran into harm?s way after the child.

?Hi, Sweetie!  Where?s your Mommy??  She asked.

?I don? know?  I?m scared??  She whined as she rubbed her eyes.

?Here?  Let?s go see if we can?t find her?!?  Ruger said with the most confident voice she could muster.

?Ruger!  Look out!?  Wesson yelled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 18, 2008)

*Chapter 470 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 470 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Three * 


The two Jounin went after Otis who was Transformed to look like Obito.

?Go get ?em, Augie!?  The second Jounin yelled while he motioned the villagers to safety.

Augie threw a smoke bomb and weaved his handsigns.

?Earth Warrior Jutsu!?  He yelled.

Clods of dirt came up from the ground and surrounded Augie while a club of rocks accumulated in his hand.

When the Jutsu was complete Augie was covered with an armor of dirt and rock.

He stood a least a foot taller than Otis and looked down at him.

?Obito Uzumaki?  You and your guys are fools for attacking in broad to daylight like this?!?  Augie challenged.

?I?ve wiped out entire platoons with this Jutsu?  Let?s see if you?re really as tough as I?ve heard??

Otis grinned with his bad teeth and began to laugh with a wheezing snicker.

Augie lunged and swung the club over to hit Otis over the head.

The club shattered and Augie stumbled to the ground.

*****

?Ruger!  Look out!?  Wesson yelled.

Ruger turned and cringed as she saw a Kunai fly straight at her and the little girl.

?CLANG!?  Another Kunai flew from the corner of her eye and deflected the first one.

?Hurry up!?  Her Sensei bellowed.

Ruger grabbed the little girl and ran for the bunker.  Wesson shoved her down the stairs and followed after her.

?Hehe?!  Not bad for the Tsuchikage?s Daughter?!?  Grinned Wesson.

?Yeah??  Ruger smiled as she held the crying child.

*****

Augie got to his feet, took a swing at Otis and missed.

Otis started to cackle while Shorty and Ray Henry looked on and laughed.

?I think he?s gonna play with him a bit??  Shorty said.

Ray Henry grinned as he watched Otis quickly dodge another swing.

?This won?t last too long??  He sneered.

Augie swung his fist once more at the Transformed Otis and connected with his face.

?ARRG!?  He yelled as he felt his hand stop suddenly and the Earth Jutsu around his hand and arm shattered.

Otis slapped his palms against both sides of Augie?s head, shattering that part of his Jutsu.

?He..He?s breaking Augie?s Jutsu?!  That?s never happened!?  The other Jounin gasped.

Stunned, Augie?s Jutsu failed and the gravel and dirt fell from his body as he slumped to the ground.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 19, 2008)

*
Sorry, no new Chapter this afternoon.

I work for a living and it's a Big Weekend at the shop...!

Not to worry, I have the next few Chapters in my mind, it's just a matter of getting the time to type 'em up!

More when I get to it...  (Probably later tonight...)  ~  FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 19, 2008)

*Chapter 471 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 471 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Four  *


The other Rock Jounin stepped forward and weaved his handsigns.

?Fire-Wind Firestorm Jutsu!?  He yelled.

The Rock Jounin blew a large flume of fire from his mouth and combined it with the Wind-Based Chakra from his hands and sent the flume into Otis.

?ARGGGH!?  Otis yelled as he was driven back and away from the unconscious Augie.

?That got his attention?  A Fire and Wind Bloodline Combo??  Ray Henry said.

?Glad we?re back here??  Shorty replied.

The Rock Jounin stood and watched as the fire burned, confident that he had gotten his opponent.

*****

Ruger and Wesson along with the other villagers could hear the battle above them.

?Can your team defeat them???  Asked one concerned woman.

?Maynard and his team can handle most of them?  They?re all Jounin and Chuunin after all??  Wesson said.

?Of course they?ll win!?  Ruger smiled cheerfully. 

?Hey, now?  Let?s see if we can?t find your Mommy??  She said to the little girl she had rescued.

?Mommy??  The little girl whined as she cried.

?We?ll walk though the bunker and see if we can?t find her?  Do you see her anywhere???  Ruger asked.

?Excuse me?  Does anyone know where this girl?s Mother is???  She asked.

A couple of people looked and shook their heads.

*****

The Rock Jounin gasped as he watch Otis walk out of the flames, scorched, but unharmed.

?THAT?  HURT?!?  He growled.

The Rock Jounin started to weave more handsigns as Otis lunged and grabbed the Rock Jounin by his throat.

?GAAAKK!?

There was a sickening *snap * as Otis broke the Jounin?s neck and eventually crushed his throat.

?UUURRRRAAAAAAHHHHH!?  Otis yelled as he picked the dead Jounin up over his head and threw him toward the other battle.

?My God!  What?s that?!?  Exclaimed one Rock Ninja as the dead Jounin?s body smashed into a building beside them.

?That..That?s Muncie!  He?s dead!?  Yelled another.

?Keep fighting!  We?ve got to kill these guys!?  Yelled Maynard.


*To be continued?

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 20, 2008)

*Chapter 472 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 472 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Five*


Ruger continued to carry the little girl through the bunker, asking if anyone knew the whereabouts of her Mother.

?Excuse me?  Do any of you know where this little girl?s Mother is???  Ruger asked another group.

?I?ve?  never seen her before?  And I know most of the children in this village??  One older woman answered.

?Maybe she was passing through with her family???  Ruger asked.

Strangely the child grew silent.

?Is that it, little one??  What does your Mommy look like???  Ruger asked sweetly.

The child grinned and Ruger felt a chill go down her spine.

?Suckers?!?  The ?little girl? sneered as she ripped open her vest to reveal several Exploding Tags.

?My God!?  Ruger yelled.

The resulting explosion caused the ground to heave upward and the building that was on top of the bunker shattered.  Flumes of hot flame shot from the wreckage.

The men who were fighting were knocked off their feet and they all stopped for a moment.

?Wh..What happened??!  Yelled Maynard.

They heard a sinister laugh off to the side.

?That should teach you to beware of crying 3-year olds??  Hissed Hack as she stepped out of the shadows.

?A booby-trapped Shadow Clone??  Muttered one Rock Ninja.

?Suckers?!?  Hack sneered, then started to laugh again.

?By all that?s Holy?!?  One Rock Ninja swore as he charged the laughing Kunoichi with a Kunai.

Another Kunai flew through the air and stuck him in the temple, killing him.

?Fight to the death!?  Maynard yelled and the remaining Rock Ninja?s reengaged Potter?s men.

?URRRAAAAHHHH!  Otis yelled as he leapt into the middle of the fight and grabbed Maynard by his legs, who yelled with a blood-curdling scream as he was ripped in half longways with a sudden jerk.

?HA-AAAAAA!?  Otis yelled in blood-thirsty passion.

?Ah, the ?clean up man? is here??  Said Potter with a satisfied grin.

The rest of Potter?s men fell back as Otis slaughtered the remaining Rock Ninja?s one-by-one.

Finally, Otis grabbed the last Rock Ninja by his face and pounded his fist through his chest.

?HA-HAAA!?  Otis yelled once more.

?Guess that takes care of all the Rock Shinobi??  Potter said.

?No, we took one alive??  Yelled Ray Henry from the roof of a building.

?Good!  Bring him down here?!?  Potter grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 20, 2008)

*Chapter 473 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 473 - Attack at Trinidad - Part Six  *


Ray Henry carried the unconscious Augie forward and dropped him in front of Potter.

?There?s another group of villagers and another Genin in here!?  One of Potter?s men yelled.

?Run ?em out here!?  Potter yelled in reply.

?How many did we lose???  Potter asked Hack.

?Looks like they killed six of ours??  She replied.

?Didn?t expect to run into a Platoon of Rock Ninja??  Potter muttered.

?Here?s the kid?  We had to smack him??  Shorty said as he dragged the young Genin over.

?All you villagers!?  Potter announced.

?We?re here from the Leaf, just passing through?  Thought we?d have some fun and partake of your hospitality??  He grinned smugly.

?Ray Henry!  Why don?t you and Obito go around and pass the hat??

?You killed my friends??    I won?t let you get away??  Grady growled with a blood coming from his mouth.

?Shaddup!?  Potter snapped as he backhanded the Genin and sent him flying backward.

?This one?s starting to come to??  Hack said.

Potter?s men worked their way through the surviving crowd, robbing them of anything of value and stripping them of weapons.

?Let?s kill the two Shinobi?  I don?t like the idea of having either one of them coming after us years later??  Hack said.

?You won?t have to worry about us??  Augie groaned.  ?You killed the Tsuchikage?s Genin Daughter?  He won?t let that pass.?

?Oh, now I?m real scared??  Potter sneered, then gestured to Ray Henry.

?HA!?  Ray Henry yelled as he swung a Katana from behind Augie and cut off his head.

Another of Potter?s men grabbed Grady by his arm and lifted him off the ground.

Potter grabbed him by the face with his hand and squeezed.

?You be sure and tell the Tsuchikage what happened here today?  Don?t leave anything out!  Those are the orders of our Hokage?!?  Potter bellowed.

He then gestured to Ray Henry, who raised his Katana and chopped off Grady?s left arm at his bicep.

?AHHH!?  He yelled as he fell back to the ground.

Grady?s eyes opened wide in pain as he grabbed the stump and stared at his severed arm.

?Put a tourniquet on him, Shorty!?  Potter demanded.

?That?ll keep you from ever coming after us in vengeance?  You?ll never weave another handsign, again??

?You bastards!?  Hissed an older man as he walked forward.

Ray Henry dispatched him with the Katana as well.

?Anyone else???  Potter asked arrogantly.

?Here, Obito?  Good work, have a bottle of apple juice??  He said holding the bottle up as he stared at the villagers.

?Yuck!  I don?t like apple juice!?  Otis said outloud.  ?I want a Red  Popsicle!?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 21, 2008)

*Chapter 474 - 24 Hours*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 474 - 24 Hours *


?My Lord?  We just received word that Trinidad was attacked.?

?At..Attacked?  By who??  Starbuckle asked.

?Preliminary report says they claim to be of the Leaf?  Sir, your daughter??  The man choked.

?My??

?Your daughter?  Along with all the other Shinobi? we?re killed??

Starbuckle sat down in shock.

?I?m sorry, Sir??  The man bowed in reverence and remained silent.

?Are there.. Are there any survivors???  Starbuckle finally asked.

?Yes, Sir?  Ruger?s teammate Grady?  They let him live?  After they deliberately chopped off his left arm??

?A little over one third of the village is still alive?  They spared them, too.?

?Where is the enemy now??  Starbuckle asked.

?We don?t know?  They left after they looted the village?  They took their dead with them??

?Very well?  Put everyone on alert and send two platoons to Trinidad?  Secure the village, gather information, tend to the wounded, and? recover our dead??  Starbuckle ordered.

?Yes, Sir??  The man saluted and left.

Starbuckle sat down at his desk and stared at a photo of his daughter.

*****

Hinata walked around in awe?  She had actually stepped back in time a full 24 hours.

She walked up to her house and reached for the doorknob, then groaned as her hand passed through it.

Hinata took a breath and walked through the door.  

She laughed as she realized she could walk through anything.

She saw Tsunade asleep in her daybed and she walked up to her.  Hinata noticed her little sister had kicked her blanket off and tried several times to put it back over her baby Sister.

?Ahh?  I?m sorry, Tsunade...  I can?t do it??  She said.

?Where?s Mom???  She asked herself.

Hinata walked through the house looking for her Mom and heard the shower running.

?Oh??  She smiled.

Then she heard her Mom giggle, then heard her Dad laugh.

?Eh???  She asked.

Hinata looked at the floor and saw her Mom and Dad?s clothes in a disorganized pile on the floor.

?AH--HHH?!?  She yelled as she freaked out.

Hinata fell backward against the wall, but fell through it and landed in the living room next to Tsunade.

She heard them laugh again as she scrambled to her feet and ran outside, her face red with embarrassment.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 21, 2008)

_Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!_


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 21, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> _Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!_



*
Heeyy...!  They're married...  

Happily so, I might add.


*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 21, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Heeyy...! They're married... *
> 
> *Happily so, I might add.*


_But still,  Just the thought of hearing my parents.. *barf* yeaah.._
_I'd have nightmares for years if i.. Ewwww.. Feel bad for Hinata.. _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 21, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> _But still,  Just the thought of hearing my parents.. *barf* yeaah.._
> _I'd have nightmares for years if i.. Ewwww.. Feel bad for Hinata.. _



*
I know...  But, it's perspective...

If your parents are making out from time to time and enjoying themselves, that's a GOOD THING!

It's better than listening to them argue all day long...!

...ending up in Divorce Court.



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 21, 2008)

*Chapter 475 - Colonel Leech's Briefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 475 - Colonel Leech's Briefing *


“Well, how’d it go, Cousin…?”  Jake asked as Hinata returned to the present.

“Fine!  Jake…  Fine…”  She replied.

“You okay, Sis?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah!”  She snapped, still freaked out.

“Awful red in the face…  What’d you see…?”  Her Brother asked.

“AH-Hahahahaha…”  Hinata fanned herself as her face turned even redder.

“Jake…?”  Obito asked with concern.

“Hehe…  Must have caught somebody she knows whilst in the act…”  Jake grinned.

Hinata gulped.

“In the act of what?”  Obito asked.

“Cousin…  You are slow…”  Jake replied.

Obito thought for a moment.

“Oh!”  He said as the ‘light bulb’ went on.

“Geez!”  Hinata said as she hid her face in her hands.

“Don’t ever ask me what happened…  Just don’t ever ask…”

“Well…  You just successfully went back in time 24 Hours on your own, Cousin…  I’m proud of you…!”  Jake said.

“Go on home, eat a good meal and we’ll try ‘er again tomorrow!”

“Thanks, Jake!”  Obito said.

 *****

“Colonel Leech…”

“My Lord…  Grady is out of surgery and resting confortably…  We should be able to get more information out of him tomorrow…”  Colonel Leech replied.

The Leaf is deliberately taunting you…  That’s why they let him live and sliced off his arm…”

“Yes…  And killed my…  Little girl…”  Starbuckle groaned.

“Sir…”

“She was only 13…”

Colonel Leech stood silent for a few seconds as Starbuckle looked at Ruger’s picture.

“Have they…  Have they recovered her body…?”  He asked.

“My Lord, she had grabbed a child and carried her into a bunker full of villagers…  There was something from Grady before he passed out that the child was a rigged Shadow Clone…”  Colonel Leech explained.

“There was a explosion inside the bunker…  There were no survivors…  We are trying to dig everyone of or there…”

“Has anyone any information on the Leaf Squad…?”  Starbuckle asked.  

“Yes, my Lord…  Several of the villagers report that a large,  super-strong kid by the name of Obito killed most of our Squad single-handed…”  Colonel Leech replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 22, 2008)

*Chapter 476 - Ice Cream with Strawberries*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 476 - Ice Cream with Strawberries *


“Obito Uzumaki…”  Starbuckle whispered.

Colonel Leech and Starbuckle were silent for what seemed an eternity.

Starbuckle closed his eyes, took a deep breath and sighed angrily.

“I’ll deal with him my way…”  He growled.

“My Lord, with all due respect, this isn’t the Leaf’s style…”  Colonel Leech said.  

“Trinidad is way over on the other side of our country from the Leaf…  Why would they attack there…?  It doesn’t make any sense.”

“It’s as you said Colonel…  The Leaf is deliberately taunting me…”  Starbuckle replied.

“Make ready my Guard…  We’re going to the Leaf!”  He demanded.

“My Lord…  You intend to attack?”  Colonel Leech asked.

“No.  We’ll carry a white flag and ask for a parley with the Hokage…  Then, I ask for satisfaction…”  Starbuckle explained.

“My Lord…  The Right of Satisfaction hasn’t been used for four generations…”  Colonel Leech replied.

“Shouldn’t you at least wait until… until your daughter’s funeral…?”

“Ruger’s death is precisely why I won’t wait…!”  Starbuckle replied.

“Now carry out my orders, Colonel…!”

“Yes, my Lord…”  Colonel Leech saluted.

*****

“Hokage-Sama…!”  Shamrock yelled.

“Yes…  What is it?”  Naruto asked.

“There is an urgent message for you…”  She replied.

“It’s in decoding…”  She whispered.

Naruto looked at Sakura and squeezed her hand.

“You go ahead to the restaurant…  I’ll check on this and be back as soon as I can.”  He said.

“Alright…”  Sakura replied with a concerned look.

Naruto and Sakura were both disappointed at this interruption.  

For the last few weeks, they had been going out of their way to spend more time together, meeting for lunch and having their own secret lover’s rendezvous’.

They were both silently hoping for one more child before they each turned 37.  

They figured it would be their last one and Sakura found she loved her husband more than ever because he wanted this last child as much as she did.

In spite of their ‘sneaking around’ they weren’t fooling anyone, but it added to their romance and put a grin on both their faces that had most everyone in the Village wondering what they had been up to.

Sakura sighed and grinned ear-to-ear as she entered the restaurant and requested their favorite booth.

She sat down and ordered a small dish of ice cream with strawberries.  She giggled and hoped Naruto would return soon.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 22, 2008)

*Chapter 477 - Advance Warning*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 477 - Advance Warning*


“Naruto…!  This way…”  Shikamaru said as he led him away from the office and down the street.

“That Top Secret…?”  Naruto asked.

“My God, yes!”  Shikamaru said as he handed Naruto a folded sheet of paper.

“They attacked a Village in the Rock and claimed to be Leaf…?”  Naruto asked as he read the message.

“From our man in the Rock…  He’s always been reliable…”  Shikamaru replied.

“And the Tsuchikage blames us…”  Naruto continued to read.

“Look at the last part…”  Shikamaru said.

“A teenage male that claimed to be Obito Uzumaki wiped out the bulk of the Rock platoon…”  Naruto read.

“What’s going on here…?”  He asked.

“Some third party somewhere wanting to get us into a war…”  Shikamaru said.

“With the Rock…”  Naruto said shaking his head.

“Obito’s been here all week…”

“It doesn’t matter…  That dude’s crazy…”  Shukamaru said.  “He’d just say Obito created a Shadow Clone and sent him on ahead…” 

“Trinidad…  That village is way over on the other side of the Hidden Rock village…  No strategic value or anything…  It makes no sense…”  Naruto said.

“Makes perfect sense if the Tsuchikage’s crazy and you’re trying to start something…”  Shikamaru explained.

“The reporters will have this in a couple of hours, if not sooner…”

“Yeah, and I promised Sakura an early dinner and ah…”  Naruto interrupted himself and grinned.

“Ah-what…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Nothing…  Just some time together…”  Naruto said, his face slightly red.

“Hehe…  Temari’s wanting to do the same thing…  ”  Grinned Shikamaru as he scratched the back of his head.

“Must be something in the air…  Geez!  It’s troublesome…”

“Yeah, but it is nice isn’t it…?”  Naruto grinned as he folded the sheet of paper and shoved it into his pocket.

“Put everyone on alert…  I’ll be with Sakura…”

“I’ll try not to interrupt…!”  Shikamaru said.

Naruto made his way back to the restaurant.

“Hi, Honey!”  Sakura said as she threw her arms around Naruto’s neck and kissed him.

“Hey!  You taste of strawberries and ice cream…”  He chuckled.

“I was about to have seconds, you were taking so long…!”  She grinned.

“Are we ready to…  Oh!  Excuse me, Lord Hokage…  Lady Uzumaki…”  The waiter said as he caught them in their embrace.

“Nah…  It’s okay…  We’re ready to order…”  Naruto said as he grinned at his bride.

Sakura sat down and Naruto followed her into the booth and ordered their meal.  She then scooted up right next to her husband.

“You sure are affectionate…”  Naruto grinned as he took her hand in his.

“I have plans…”  She smiled.  “Unless you have a crisis or something to deal with…”

“I think we can work around it…”  Naruto replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chapter 478 - Naruto Explodes*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 478 - Naruto Explodes*


Naruto felt great.  He was running late as he made his way to the office, but he felt great.  

He and Sakura went to the hot springs for a couple of hours where Sakura had reserved a private room.  Then they went home and spent the rest of the night talking to and loving each other.

Naruto turned the corner and saw the reporters hanging around like vultures.  

?Crap!?  He cursed as he quickly turned and ducked behind a building, then Transported himself into the office.

?Lord, Hokage!?  Yelped Shamrock.

?Hi!?  Naruto smiled.  ?You the only one here???

?Yes, Sir.  Shikamaru-Sama hasn?t shown up yet??  She replied.

?That?s strange?  He?s usually here early??  Naruto said.

?What are all the reporters hanging around for???  He asked.

?That attack in the Rock, Sir?  And Obito??  She replied.

?Obito???

?Yes, Sir?  They want to know if he was involved in the attack and what you plan to do about it??  Shamrock said.

?What I plan to???

Suddenly Shikamaru Transported into the office.

?Naruto?!  Uh, sorry I?m late?  What do all the reporters want, as if I didn?t know???  Shikamaru asked.

?They want to know about the attack in the Rock and Obito?  According to Shamrock here.?  Naruto explained.

?Well, that figures??  Shikamaru said.

Naruto sighed and walked down to make a staement.

?Hokage-Sama! Hokage-Sama!?  The yelled eagerly.

?One at a time guys??  Naruto said.

?Hokage-Sama!  Is it true we attacked the Rock Village?!?  One asked.

?No.  We have attacked no one.  We?re not sure what is going on, but we haven?t attacked any village anywhere.?  Naruto replied.

?Reports from the Rock Village say that Obito was involved?!?  Said another.

?That?s not true?!  Obito has been here in the Village, working on his assignments the last 2 weeks.?

?What assignments are those???

?Hehe?  You know I can?t tell you that??  Naruto scoffed.

?Then how do we know where he was??  Another reporter asked.

Naruto glared at the man.

?Hokage-Sama?  Isn?t it true that Obito has been experiencing a nervous breakdown, that he?s had recurring nightmares and that he is violently unstable??  Another reporter said.

?That?s not true.?  Naruto growled.  ?Where do you get your information??

?Hokage-Sama?  It is common knowledge that Obito has had some kind of violent nightmares?  Isn?t it true that he is unstable??  The reporter asked in a demanding tone.

Naruto jumped down from the staircase and stood in the man?s face.

?You listen to me!  Obito has nothing but our Village?s best interests at heart!  He?d give his life for this Village should the need ever arise!?

?I trust my Son?  Next question!?

?Hokage-Sama?  Sources out of the Rock report that Obito is too dangerous to be allowed to live?  That there is a price on his head?  Wasn?t the attack in retaliation for that contract??

?No!  It is not!?  Naruto growled.

?No, you deny there is a price on his head, or no, the attack was not in retaliation?????

?I don?t know anything about a price on his head!  And no, we did NOT attack the Rock!?  Naruto said, almost yelling.

?Hokage-Sama?  Isn?t everything you?ve just told us a lie??  The reporter Naruto confronted asked.

?Sonofa??  Naruto?s face turned red as he punched the reporter in the face.

?Naruto!?  Shikamaru yelled as he grabbed Naruto from behind and restrained his arms.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would done the same thing naruto did.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 23, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> I would done the same thing naruto did.



*
Yes...  The Press...

There was a tired old skit when I was in Boy Scouts...

A guy was on a bridge about to jump off and end it all.  Another guy runs up and tells him to stop.

The jumper sez he's a reporter and can't find a good story, so he's gonna jump.

The other guy gets to thinking and sez his life's in the toilet and that he'll jump with him.

Another guy runs up and stop 'em both, then he decides to jump, too.

Then another and another...  

Finally, you got about 8 guys who are gonna jump.  They count to 3 and they all leap...

Except the reporter...  

Who pulls out a pad and pencil and sez with delight, "Wow!  What a story!"




			Ransom Stoddard:  You're not going to use the story, Mr. Scott?

Maxwell Scott:  No. This is still the West, sir. When the legend becomes fact, print the legend. 

~ Quote from: "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance"
		
Click to expand...




*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chapter 479 - Shikamaru's Investigation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 479 - Shikamaru's Investigation *


?Hokage-Sama? Isn?t everything you?ve just told us a lie?? The reporter Naruto confronted asked.

?Sonofa?? Naruto?s face turned red as he punched the reporter in the face.

?Naruto!? Shikamaru yelled as he grabbed Naruto from behind and restrained his arms.

The reporter wiped the blood from his mouth as his colleagues helped him to his feet.

?Naruto!  That?s enough!?  Shikamaru said as Naruto tried to pull away from him.

?No, it isn?t!?  He growled.

?Hal ave youb on charbeb beborf thub dayb if ouwf??  The reporter said through a bloody nose.

?This press conference is over!?  Shikamaru said.  ?Go on!  Get outta here!?

?Come on?  Let?s go!?  Said one of the reporters as they spun the injured reporter and pushed him away.

?Naruto?  Come on?  Upstairs??  Shikamaru said as he held onto Naruto?s arm.

Naruto turned and ran up the stairs in a huff.

?Bastards!?  He growled as he walked in the door.

?Yes, they are, but you can?t go around punching them in the face??  Shikamaru said.

?Why not??!?  Naruto hissed.

?Hehe?  Well, not too often, anyway??  Shikamaru chuckled.

?Lord, Hokage??  Excuse me?  That man said something about bringing you up on charges???  Shamrock asked.

?Yeah?  Don?t worry about it?  The council will just give me a reprimand?  I?ve had them before??  Naruto scoffed.

?Yeah?  Un-Hokage like conduct?  Doesn?t work and play well with others?  That sort of thing??  Laughed Shikamaru.

?Last time they sent me to the office without any Ramen??  Naruto joked.

Shamrock put her hand over her mouth as she giggled.

?Back to more important stuff?  What about this guy claiming to be Obito???  Naruto asked.

?I?d say it?s connected with all the other mysterious, and senseless attacks??  Shikamaru said.

?Kabuto again??  Naruto said.

?Might be??  Shikamaru said as he scratched his chin.

?Those guys down there said something about a contract out on Obito???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah?  Our guys in the Rock haven?t said anything about it?  Maybe I need to talk to that reporter??  Shikamaru said as he scratched his chin.

?Take backup with you?  Just in case??  Naruto said.

?Just in case he?s a Kabuto, too???  Shikamaru grinned.

?I?ll get High-Pockets out of school and grab Ibiki, along with a couple of ANBU??

?Sounds like a plan??  Naruto grinned.

?Say?  Why were you late???  Naruto asked.

?Why were you???  Shikamaru asked, his face slightly red.

?Ohhh?!?  Naruto grinned.

?OH!?  Shamrock blushed as she put her hands on her cheeks.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chapter 480 - Mason's Interview*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 480 - Mason's Interview *


Shikamaru sent a messenger for Ibiki and got Naruto Jr. out of class, then they made their way to the hospital in search of the reporter.

“Shikamaru…?”  Ino asked as they walked in.

“Hey, Ino…  We’re looking for a guy that came in here with a busted lip…”  Shikamaru said.

“Oh, you mean him…?”  Ino motioned with a grin.

“Hi, Naruto…”  She added with a smile.

“Hi, Ino-Sensei…!”  Naruto Jr. smiled back.

Shikamaru looked and saw the reporter sitting in the waiting area holding a blood-soaked towel to his face.

“Wait a minute…  What’s he trying to pull?  Naruto didn’t hit him THAT hard…!”  He said.

“No, but Sakura did…!”  Ino said with a huge grin.

“Sakura did…?!  What happened?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Well, he came in griping to everyone about Naruto and she was about to treat him and she asked why Naruto decked him…  He made the mistake of telling her…!”  Ino explained.

“That’ll do it…!”  Shikamaru scoffed.

“If you’re not doing anything, why don’t you go ahead and fix him up…  We need to ask him some questions…”  He asked.

Ino looked around and saw the two men that walked in with Ibiki and realized they were ANBU agents henged into other people.

“Do you expect trouble…?”  She asked.

“I hope not…  This is a ‘just in case’…”  Shikamaru replied.

“Let me get his chart…  I’ll be right with you…”  She said. 

“Mason-Sama…  Come with me please…”  Ino said.

The reporter got up and followed her to a treatment room.

“Hey…  What is this…?  What do you want…?”  He asked as Shikamaru, Ibiki and Naruto Jr. followed them into the examination room.

“I'm just making sure you get prompt treatment…!”  Shikamaru grinned.  

“Sorry about all the trouble…  You should really be more careful about shooting your mouth off…”

“Forget it…  Wouldn’t do me any good to file any kind of charges anyway, would it…?”  Mason replied.

“No…  I suppose not…”  Shikamaru said as he nudged Naruto Jr.

Naruto Jr. walked forward as Ino healed the injury to his nose and face.

“I do want to ask you about that contract on Obito you mentioned…  That’s the first we’ve heard of it…”  Shikamaru said.

Ino gasped.

“Don’t you have spies that have that information…?”  Mason asked.

“Hehe…  Well I’ll tell you a secret…!”  Shikamaru laughed.  

“Our spies can’t get a handle on the Rock Village…!  Can’t make a dent in the place!”  Shikamaru lied.

“Really…?”  Mason asked smugly.

“Well, it was a piece of information I picked up from a source…  I can’t say anymore than that…”

“That’s what I figured…  High-Pockets…”  Shikamaru said.

With that, Naruto Jr. grabbed Mason’s hand and slapped his hand against Mason’s face.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chapter 481 ? Mason?s Interview*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 481 ? Mason?s Interview*


Mason started convulsing as Naruto Jr. entered his mind.

?Something?s wrong?!?  Ino said.

Ibiki motioned to the two ANBU and they walked forward.

?Give him room!?  Ino snapped.

?What?s going on???  Shikamaru asked.

?The guy?s mind has been booby-trapped?  In case someone like Naruto ever tried this??  Ino replied.

?Is Naruto alright???  He asked.

?Leave him alone?  Let him work?!?  She said.

?YAAAAAAAA?!!!!?  Mason screamed as blood flowed out of his ears.

?AH--HH!?  Naruto Jr. growled in anger.

?He had at least six different traps in his mind?  Probably more?!?  He griped.

?Are you okay???  Ino asked.

?Yeah?  I?m fine??

?Whoever set this up set it up where you have to protect yourself, try to disarm the traps that are designed to slow you down while another destroys the man?s mind?!?  Naruto Jr. explained.

Shikamaru and Ibiki examined Mason?s dead body.

?We need to get this guy out of here!?  Ibiki said.

?Clear out!?  One of the ANBU said as he pulled Shikamaru and Ibiki away.

He knelt down and concentrated his Chakra.

BAM!  He disappeared with Mason?s body.

?Where did he take him???  Ino asked.

?To an underground bunker??  Ibiki said grimly.

They all felt the ground shudder as there was an explosion.

BAM!  The ANBU agent reappeared.

?I just made it, Sensei??  He said.

?Well done.?  Ibiki replied with a straight face.

?Whoa?!  You guys are cool?!?  Naruto Jr. said.

?Can I join ANBU??  He asked excitedly.

Ibiki cracked a smile for the first time.

?Maybe?  Someday??  He said warmly, then chuckled.

Ino shivered.

?Hearing him laugh is creepy!?  She thought to herself.

?Naruto?  Did you get anything???  Shikamaru asked.

?A little?  Enough to know he was involved with Kabuto??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?Almost like he wanted us to know??  He added.

?Ino?  Any danger High-Pockets here has been compromised???  Shikamaru asked.

?Not a chance?!  He never could have saved Sakura or Takahiro if that was the case??  She replied. 


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 25, 2008)

*Chapter 482 - Hinata?s Progress*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 482 - Hinata?s Progress*


?Shikamaru?  What?s this about a contract out on Obito???  Ino asked.

?That?s just it?  A contract?  More than that, we don?t know??  Shikamaru replied.

?I wouldn?t worry too much about Big Bro??  Naruto Jr. boasted.

?Yeah, but they could kill a lot of people while they?re trying to kill him??  Shikamaru replied.

?Could you get anything else useful from Mason???  He asked.

?No, I couldn?t?  Every time I got past one trap, two more would pop up??  Naruto Jr. replied.

?You confirmed a connection with Kabuto?  That?s good enough??  Ibiki replied.

?He was rigged with an explosive, too??  Why did it take so long for it to go off???  Ino asked.

?It was Jutsued under the skin most likely, Ino??  Shikamaru said.  ?And the delay was to lure more people to his side in order to kill as many as possible??

?Good call, by the way, Ibiki-Sama?!?  Shikamaru added.

?His primary mission was to stir up dissention among the villagers against Naruto?  That?s been one of the top goals of Kabuto since this whole thing started??  Shikamaru thought outloud.

?So we just round up the reporters that are against, Naruto???  Ibiki asked.

?No?  They?re not all Kabuto?s agents?  Besides, if you caught one, he could blow up if he?s booby-trapped??  Shikamaru replied.  

?Get Neji on it with his Byakugan?  After he checks them all out, I?ll interview the entire press corp??

?I?ll get Mason?s picture from the file and send it out to the other villages?  Some one may know where he came from??  Ibiki said.

*****

?Wow!  Three weeks back!  That was cool, Jake!?  Hinata grinned.

?You?re good at this, Cousin?!  Better than I had hoped?!?  Jake said.

?How do you feel???  He asked.

?Fine!  Excited, but fine!?  She replied.

?So you can pinpoint where in time you?re going???  Obito asked.

?So far!?  She said.

?Time travel, huh???  Naruto said as he appeared out of nowhere.

?Pop!?  Hinata said.

?Since when could you do a Camouflage Jutsu???  Obito asked.

?I?m the Hokage, Son?  You?d be surprised at what I can do??  Naruto replied.

?When were you going to tell me???  He asked.

?We were respecting Jake?s wishes, Dad??  Obito explained.

?With respects, Sir??  Jake said.  ?You have your secrets?  I have mine??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 25, 2008)

*Chapter 483 - A Plea with the Hokage*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 483 - A Plea with the Hokage*


“Jake, I respect your secrets, but I don’t like the idea of you teaching my kids an extremely dangerous and forbidden Jutsu behind my back…”  Naruto said.

“I wouldn’t, Lord Hokage…  Unless I thought it was important to do so…”  Jake replied.

“Hinata here has all the skills, Chakra reserves and raw talent for this Jutsu…  Trust me, I wouldn’t teach it to her if she didn’t.”

“Besides, I’m double-checking her ‘rithmetic before she uses the Jutsu…”

Naruto sighed and scratched his head.

“Honey, come with me for a minute and let’s talk…”

“Dad…!”  She whimpered.

“Honey…”  Naruto said, then stopped and sighed again.

“Are you comfortable doing this one…?”  He asked.

“Dad…  I’ve risked my life for the Leaf Village on a battlefield…  What’s the difference here…?”

“Correct me if I’m wrong, but couldn’t a mistake cause both you and Obito to cease to exist?  Plus get everyone that you’ve saved, killed?”

“Jake says only if I go beyond my point of existence…  I’m going back to 2-weeks before my birth…  That gives me about 250 days of safety…”  Hinata said.

“In theory…”  Naruto argued.

Hinata turned to Jake.

“Jake, how sure are you about POE…?”  She asked.

“Cousin’s…  I’ve Time Traveled quite a bit when I was younger…  And the Mule Corp did some experiments more than 70 years ago…”  Jake explained.

“The only ones who didn’t come back we’re those who tried to go beyond their POE’s…”

“Lord, Hokage…  This Jutsu is perfectly safe for Hinata because of her stamina and her Chakra…”  

“I’m not as young or as strong as I once was…  So going back 15 years carries risks for me…”

“It carries risks for Obito because of his lack of math skills…”

“Math skills…?!”  Naruto asked.

Obito groaned.

“She’ll be fine…”  Jake said.  

“Just so long as she does exactly as I tell her!”  Jake said as he glared at Hinata.

“I will, Jake…  Dad…  I promise…”  Hinata said.

“Besides, Dad…  It may be the only real way to find out what happened in the Rain 15-years ago and how it ties in with Kabuto…”  Obito said.

Naruto sighed.

“I’m a concerned Father, Jake…  Do I have your word, this is safe for her…?”  He asked.

“You do, Sir…  You know I wouldn’t let her if it wasn’t…  I’d take the risks myself!”  Jake said.

“Alright…”  Naruto said with a slight grin.

“Thanks, Dad!”  Hinata said as she wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed his cheek.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 26, 2008)

*Chapter 484 - A Man?s Worth*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 484 - A Man?s Worth *


?Be careful, Honey??  Naruto said to his Daughter.

?I will, Dad?  Thanks!?  Hinata replied.

?Obito?  I need to talk to you??  Naruto said to his Son

?Alright, Dad??  He replied as he followed Naruto back toward the Village.

?Obito?  Did you know anything about the Tsuchikage having a contract on you???  Naruto asked.

?What?  No?  No I didn?t??  Obito replied.

?We?re not sure he does?  Just that a reporter mentioned it??

?You?re talking about ?Dead or Alive???  That sort of thing???

?Knowing that fool, I?m sure it would be for your death??  Naruto said.

Obito tried to hide his smile, cleared his throat and asked,  ?Do you... know for how much??

Naruto glared at his Son for a moment, then thought better.

?Hehe?!  That?s a hell of a question?!?  Naruto scoffed.

?Man likes to know his worth, Pop!?  Obito grinned.

?Geez?!?  Naruto chuckled.

?Well, Son?  If you really want to know, you may get the chance to ask him?  We believe that the Rock is probably on the move??  

?We don?t know where yet, but I?ll be putting all the teams on alert and sending out scouting patrols.?

?You may as well know this, too?  The reporters know about your nightmares and are trying to use them to drum up the notion that you?re dangerous to have walking around??

?What?!?  Obito asked.

?You may get some strange looks from otherwise nice people?  Try and not let it get to you??  Naruto said.

Naruto and Obito made their way to the office where Naruto gave teams their assignments.

?Where am I in all this???  Obito asked.

?Where you always are?  Right here, ready to answer a call for help??  Naruto replied.

?You guys all have your summoning scrolls???  He asked the Squad Leaders.

?Yes, Sir!?  They all replied.

?I?ll have Hitomi and Med-Nins standing by as well??  Naruto said.

?If you get in a jam? Or if you find an invasion force?  Summon your Kunai and Obito will support you.?  Naruto instructed.

?Be advised?  They may be coming for Obito, so we may be playing into their hands??  

They looked at Obito who just shrugged his shoulders.

?Be ready for anything, guys.?  Naruto said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 27, 2008)

*Chapter 485 - Border Patrol*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 485 - Border Patrol*


After everyone had eaten lunch and gathered their gear, several teams headed out to cover the main roads.

Three platoons met at the Practice Fields where Hinata and Hitomi  used Jake and the Mule Corp to transport them to the border.

?Are you sure about this, Kakashi-Sensei???  Naruto asked.

?Ahhh?  I?ve dealt with the Tsuchikage before.?  Kakashi replied.

?I want us to be careful with this guy?  He didn?t get to be the Tsuchikage by being off his rocker like he is now?  He was sharp and he was good at everything he did as a Shinobi??  Kakashi explained.

?Mark my words, Naruto?  If we end up in a fight with him, well?  He won?t be a push-over??

?I hear you, Sensei?  What are the dangers of a war with this guy???  Naruto asked.

?I don?t know, Naruto?  I just don?t know.  That?s why I want to be out there?  Make the first contact with him?  If I can??  Kakashi replied. 

?Well, I?ll keep Obito here?  Send him out in case of an emergency??  Naruto said.

?Since Starbuckle seems to blame Obito for the attack, be sure and send Hinata if my platoon calls for help.?  Kakashi said.

?I?ll do that??  Naruto replied.

?Bye??  Hinata said to Asuma as she kissed him.  ?Be careful out there?!?

?I always am?!?  Asuma grinned.

?I?ll keep an eye on him for you, Hinata??  Takahiro grinned.

?Sensei?  Do I need this bedroll??  Youkako asked Kakashi.

?Take it just in case?  I expect we?ll make some kind of contact early this evening, but it could be tomorrow?  At any rate, we?ll walk back to the Village with them instead of returning by the mules??  Kakashi explained.

?Thanks for taking me on this one, Sensei??  Ayame said.

?Just stay close to me or Takahiro??  Kakashi replied.

?Yeah, Ayame?!  I?ll protect you!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Geez!?  Youkako scoffed.

?Who knows?  Maybe I?ll protect you!?  Ayame sneered.

?Promise???  Takahiro joked.

?You Jerk!?  Ayame said with a smile.

After Hitomi used Jake and Quincannon to transport Kakashi?s platoon to the border.

?Alright?  We?ll set up the base here under these trees?  Asuma, you take your team and patrol the border off in the woods here?  No more than 3 kilometers??  Kakashi instructed.

?Wireless radios??  Asuma asked.

?Sounds prudent??  Kakashi replied.

?Summon Pakkun as well??

Asuma bit his thumb and weaved his handsigns.

?Yo.?  Said Pakkun.

Kakashi quickly explained the situation to the Ninja dog.

?Let?s patrol downwind?  That way if they cross behind us I?ll be able to detect them??  Pakkun said.

?You?re the Doctor!?  Asuma said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 27, 2008)

Are going to attack the earth country?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 27, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Are going to attack the earth country?




*I don't know, yet...

Rest assured, there will be a scrap before this weekend is over...!

(My weekend is Sunday and Monday...  I have to work for a living on Saturday...  )


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 27, 2008)

*Chapter 486 - Kakashi's Interception*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 486 - Kakashi's Interception*


?This stinks!?  Tami groaned.  ?What a boring mission!?

?Don?t gripe, Sis?  It just makes it worse??  Asuma said.

?This is the job, kid?  Many times you?ll be bored stiff or scared stiff??  Pakkun said.

?Believe me, the time will come when you?ll put you life on the line and wish you were someplace else??

Asuma was annoyed by his little sister, but held his tongue.

Several more hours went by.

?What?s that???  Asked Youkako.

?Sensei??  Ayame said, shaking Kakashi.

?Huh?  Whazzat???  He grunted awake.

?Kakashi-Sensei?!  You need to come see this!?  Takahiro said as he ran into the camp.

Kakashi got up, walked to the road and looked off into the distance.

Starbuckle and a group of Shinobi were approaching the border  One man walked ahead carrying a white flag.

?Ayame?  Radio Asuma and tell him we have company?  Tell him to stay back, hold his position and watch his flanks??  Kakashi said.

?Yes, Sir!?  

?Takahiro?  Go up and meet the guy with the flag?  Salute him and ask him to state his business.?

?Yes, Sir!?

Takahiro walked onto the road and held up his hand.

The man with the flag stopped.  Starbuckle and his group stopped as well.

Takahiro saluted the man with the flag then said, ?You are entering the Fire Country?  I have been instructed to ask you to state your business!?

?We are escorting the Tsuchikage to the Leaf Village?  He wishes to have a Formal Parlay with the Hokage?!?

?Formal Parlay??  Uh? Okay??  Takahiro stammered off guard.

?You have no idea what that is, do you??  The man sneered.

?Youkako and Ayame couldn?t help but snicker.

?Geez!?  Groaned Kakashi.

?Uh? Could you excuse me for a second???  Takahiro grinned.

?Awp!  Hey, hey!?  Kakashi walked out while waving his hands.

?I am the Sixth Hokage?  What can we do for you???  He asked.

?As I told your subordinate, here?  We are escorting the Tsuchikage to the Leaf Village for a Formal Parlay with the Hokage??  The man explained.

?Very well?  Tell the Tsuchikage to advance and be recognized?!?  Kakashi said.

The man with the flag signaled for a messenger to come to him.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 487 - Ayame's Report*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 487 - Ayame's Report *


“Alright, Ayame…  What’s the story…?”  Asked Naruto.

“The Tsuchikage and his escort came down the main road…  Kakashi-Sensei met with them and is escorting them to the Leaf…”  She explained.

“All he would say is that he wanted to have a Formal Parlay with you…”

“That’s all…?”  Naruto asked.

“Yes, Sir.”  Ayame replied and bit her lip.

“Go ahead, Ayame…”  Naruto smiled.

“Well, Sensei…  He seems very angry about something…”  She said.

“Yeah…  That’s kinda what we’re afraid of…”  Shikamaru replied.

“Where are they now…?”  Asked Naruto.

“They made camp at the border and then hit the road early this morning, Sensei…”  Ayame replied.

“Kakashi-Sensei expects them to arrive this evening after dark.”

“And Kakashi couldn’t get anymore information of what he wants…?”  Naruto asked.

“Kakashi-Sensei asked him flat out and the Tsuchikage told him that he was no longer the Hokage and what he wanted was none of his bleeping business…  But, he didn’t say ‘bleeping’…”  Ayame said.

“Ouch!”  Shikamaru groaned.

“What did Kakashi do…?”  Naruto asked.

“He just chuckled and said, ‘Better Naruto than me!’, then turned around, waved his arm and walked off…”  Ayame said.

“Hehe…  Always passing the yen!”  Naruto laughed.

“Alright…  Get yourself something to eat and report back here…”  Naruto instructed.

“I’ll have you Transport back and relay information to Kakashi…” 

“Yes, Sir!”  Ayame grinned.

After she left, Naruto turned to Shikamaru.

“Looks like we’re going to have some problems…”  Naruto said.  

“Any more intelligence from our people in the Rock…?”  

“Nothing more except that the village of Trinidad was attacked with a heavy loss of life and that Obito had something to do with it…”  Shikamaru said.

“Yeah…”  Naruto replied.

“Guess we better make some preparations…  Set some guards…  Where’s my Hokage robe and hat…?”

“In the closet…  I think…”  Shikamaru said.

“Well…”  Naruto sighed.  “Get someone to take it to the roof and air it out…  And be sure to check it for moth holes!”

“Right…!”  Shikamaru laughed.

“Let’s also have Neji go out and meet them before they reach the Village…  Check ‘em for Exploding Tags and other weapons…”  Naruto said.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 488 - A Lover's Pride*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 488 - A Lover's Pride *


?Hi, Obito!?

?Hi, Ino-Sama?  Is Hitomi ready??  Obito replied.

?Just about?  Any word on the Tsuchikage???  Hitomi asked as she put her hair into a ponytail.

?He just passed Neji-Sensei 5 minutes ago?? 

?Neji???  Ino asked.

?Yeah, Dad had him set up outside the Village to scan them with his Byakugan??  Obito grinned.

?Okay?  I?m ready?  First time I?ve ever worn the regulation dungarees?  How do I look??  Hiomi grinned.

?Like you?re wearing dark blue potato sacks like the rest of us!  Obito grinned back.

?Good!  I was goin? for that!?  Hitomi said with a wink.

?You two need to get moving or you?ll be late?!?  Ino said.

?Okay??  Hitomi said as she slipped her boots on.

?Bye, Mom!?  She said as she kissed her Mom on the way out.

?Bye, Ino-Sama??  Obito grinned.

They walked at a fast pace toward the Village gate.

?First time I?ve been to one of these this close?!?  Hitomi said.

?Well, be on your guard in case there?s trouble? There are some tensions with this meeting and it could get ugly??  Obito said.

?I?ll be blunt with you?  This guy supposedly has some sort of beef with me and I?d rather you had sat this one out??

Hitomi smiled.

?I know?  Always thinking of my safety, aren?t you???  She asked.

?Yeah??

Hitomi stopped and looked at Obito.

?I love you??  She said as she stood on her toes and gave Obito a quick kiss.

?I love you, too??  He grinned.  ?Promise me you?ll keep your guard up??

?Ooo?!  Sounds more like a order than a request??  Hitomi smiled.

?That?s right, Honey?  It is!?  Obito said with a deliberate sneer.

?We both knew this job was dangerous when we took it, and thanks to your parents and a lot of other people, I?ve learned how to protect myself as well as the people of the Leaf Village??  Hitomi said.

Obito grinned with pride.

Without another word, he stooped down and kissed Hitomi, then took her hand and they continued walking to the Gate.

?You?re still gonna marry me, right??  Obito whispered into her ear as they walked.

?That?s my plan!  If we live that long??  Hitomi replied as she took Obito?s arm with her free hand and snuggled next to him.

They both chuckled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 489 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 489 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part One *


?Quite a reception they have for us, my Lord.?  Colonel Leech said as they approached the Gate.

?This robe and hat are hot.?  Starbuckle griped.

?Do you need to stop, my Lord??  Colonel Leech asked.

?No?  Let?s keep going?!?  He growled.

?You?re sure there are no moth holes in this thing??  Naruto asked.

?No Sweetie!  It looks fine?!?  Sakura said as she straightened Naruto?s Hokage hat.

Hitomi snickered.

?What??  Naruto asked.

?I..I?m sorry, Sensei?  I?ve never seen you in this getup before??  Hitomi explained.

?The Third used to wear his all the time??  Naruto explained.

?In fact, this as one of his!  Even if it?s a pain in the rump to wear it, I?m proud of it!?  Naruto smiled.

?With all respect, Sensei?  You have earned it!?  Hitomi said.  

?I?m sorry though, it still looks funny?!?  She said trying to suppress a giggle.

?I guess I should wear it more often?!?  He grinned.

Naruto looked at Hitomi for a moment.

Hitomi?  Obito may have to go up to the Tsuchikage with me?  Would you stay next to Sakura??  Keep her out of trouble for me???  Naruto winked at his wife.

?Oh? Uh? Sure?!  Sensei??  Hitomi replied.

?Obito?  Stay here with your Mom unless I need you??  Naruto instructed.

?Uh?  Okay, Dad??

?Good luck!?  Sakura said.

Naruto grinned and Hitomi put her hand over her mouth to muffle another giggle.

Soon, the two Kage?s faced each other at the gate.

?Lord, Tsuchikage?!  Welcome to Konoha!?  Naruto said as he stepped forward with his right hand extended.

?Lord, Hokage??  Starbuckle muttered as he shook hands quickly and then glared at Obito.

After a short silence, Naruto said, ?Well, Sir?  I guess you have something to discuss?  Would you and you men like to come in??  We have accommodations prepared for you?  If you?d like you could eat, rest and refresh yourselves, and then we could??

?This isn?t a social call, Uzumaki!?  Starbuckle snapped.

?Well then, Sir?  What can I do for you???  Naruto asked.

Starbuckle reached inside his robe and pulled out a photograph, looked at it and showed it to Naruto.

?My Daughter, Ruger??  Starbuckle said with his voice choking up.

Naruto reverently looked at the photograph and smiled.

?She?s very pretty, Sir?  How old is she???

?She was thirteen??  He sneered.

?Was, Sir???  Naruto asked as he looked at Kakashi off to the side.

Starbuckle blinked and nodded as he gently took the photograph away from Naruto and looked at it.

?I?m sorry to hear that, Sir?  You?  Have my condolences and??

?Damn you?re condolences, Uzumaki!  Reports from the Village of Trinidad where she was killed say that boy of yours was with them!?  Starbuckle yelled loud enough for everyone to hear.

Kakashi?s hair on the back of his neck tingled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 28, 2008)

_GET 'IM NARUTO!! _

_& Starbuckle is a bad guy right, or is that the Tsuchikage's real name? _

_I think he's bad!! _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> _GET 'IM NARUTO!! _
> 
> _& Starbuckle is a bad guy right, or is that the Tsuchikage's real name? _


*
It's his real name...
*




> _I think he's bad!! _


*
He's crazy with a mental disorder...    

He can stay in reality for a while, then goes off into his own little world.  

They say you can't argue with a fool.  I think they're about to find out...! 
~ FLJ



*


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 28, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *It's his real name...*
> 
> *He's crazy with a mental disorder...   *
> 
> ...


_Oooo.. I get it now.. _

_Wow, & loosing his daughter probally didn't help.. _

_Oooooooooooooo.. Next chappy? _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 490 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 490 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Two  *


?Lord Tsuchikage?  I heard about the attack and we know when it happned? Obito was here that whole time??  Naruto said

?He can create Shadow Clones can?t he??!  Same as you??!?  Starbuckle continued to yell.

?Yes, Sir?  He can??

?Then how do you know where all of them were??!?

Sakura grabbed Obito as he began to walk forward.

?Mom??  He said as he looked over his shoulder at her.

?Lord Tsuchikage?  I know my son?  He wouldn?t have any part of an unprovoked massacre?  Look, why don?t we discuss this in private?  I?m sure you?d be more comfortable??  Naruto said trying to appease Starbuckle.

?We?ll discuss it right here and now!?  Starbuckle screeched.

?Ah, crap!  He?s lost it!?  Naruto thought to himself.

?Lord Tsuchikage!  I am Obito Uzumaki?!?  Obito said as he stepped forward.

?YOU!?  Starbuckle hissed.  ?You?re the one?!?

?Lord Tsuchikage?  I heard everything you just said?  I did not do this thing??  Obito said.

?My people said she grabbed a child and took her into a bunker full of people!  My people said the gang you were with bragged about that child being a Henged Shadow Clone booby-trapped with Exploding Tags!  My people said that bunker blew up and that my Daughter is dead!?  Starbuckle fumed.

?Sir?  It wasn?t me?  I had nothing to do with this?  If you want, I?ll help you track down the murdering scum who did!?  Obito said.

?My people said there was a kid of your description who called himself Obito Uzumaki who fought and murdered the entire Platoon assigned to Trinidad?!?  Starbuckle continued to fume.

?They left one rookie Genin alive after they chopped off his arm and bragged to him about everything they did!?

?Lord Tsuchikage?  We have intelligence on several mercenary units posing as Shinobi from other countries?  Isn?t it more than likely they are going around claiming to be people they?re not???  Naruto said.

?My Lord??  Colonel Leech pleaded.

?I know who?s responsible??  Starbucke hissed as he glared at Obito.

?I declare the Right of Satisfaction!?  He yelled.

?Awww?  Crap!?  Kakashi groaned.

?Huh???  Obito grunted.

?M..My Lord!?  Colonel Leech yelped.

?Lord Tsuchikage?  I think that?s a little extreme, don?t you???  Naruto asked.

?Sakura-Sensei?  What?s going on???  Hitomi asked as Starbuckle handed Colonel Leech his hat and began to take off his robe.

?Kage?s Right of Satisfaction??  Sakura said.

?A Kage can call out and fight to the death specific Shinobi from another Village if he has a grievance against him?  It was instituted to try and avoid wars, but rarely did in the long run??  Sakura explained.

?Right now, he has come to the Leaf Village under a Flag of Truce and challenged who he believes is the offending party??

?Obito??  Hitomi whispered.

?Wh..What can we do??  She asked.

?Nothing?!  It?s up to Naruto and Obito??  Sakura replied.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep em commin


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> _Oooo.. I get it now.. _
> 
> _Wow, & loosing his daughter probally didn't help.. _


*
No, it didn't...
*



> _Oooooooooooooo.. Next chappy? _


*
You got it!

I'll try and have one more out tonight...  Enjoy!



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 491 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 491 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Three *


“Lord Tsuchikage…  You don’t want to do this…  It could start a war!”  Naruto pleaded.

“The Leaf and the Rock will settle the score later…  Right now, this is for my Daughter!”  Starbuckle yelled.

“Lord Tsuchikage…  I won’t fight you…!”  Obito said.

“That’s not up to you, coward!  If you refuse my challenge it WILL start a war…!”  Starbuckle said as he finished removing his robe and handed it off to Colonel Leech.

“Dad…?”  Obito asked.

“It’s an old Shinobi tradition, Son…  I tried to get it repealed, but it takes an agreement from all five Kage’s to do it…”  Naruto quickly explained.

“That’s right, coward!  Maybe if your teachers spent time educating you, you’d know about things like this!”  Starbuckle yelled.

“Lord Tsuchikage…  We may be playing right into the hands of a third organization…!  This may be exactly what they want!  Have you thought of that…?!” Naruto asked.

“That’s right, my Lord…  Maybe the Earth Country is being attacked right now…!”  Colonel Leech pleaded.

“Then the other units will take care of it!”  Starbuckle sneered.

“Sensei…  Obito should be able to handle this guy…”  Hitomi said to Sakura.

“I’ve heard the Tsuchikage’s mind was slipping, but don’t let him fool you…  He’s capable of killing Obito and even Naruto…”  Sakura replied.

“The best hope is that someone can talk him out of this…”

“When did you last eat, Son…?”  Naruto asked.

“Lunch, Dad…  Four steaks…”  Obito replied.

“Geez…”  Naruto said with a slight grin.

“Obito…  Watch this guy…  He can kill you…”  Kakashi said.

“I don’t want to hurt him, much less kill him, Sensei…  What do I do…?”  Obito asked.

“Try and knock him out or run him out of Chakra…”  Kakashi replied.

“Can’t High-Pockets put him in a GenJutsu or something…?”  Obito asked.

“No one else can interfere…  Those are the rules, Son…”  Naruto said.

“That’s just great!”  Obito griped.  

“I’m not one for cheating…  You know that…  But don’t you think that this one time…???”  Obito asked.

“Sorry, Son…  Be careful…”  Naruto said.

Obito looked at his Mom and Hitomi, and smiled.

He then turned and faced Starbuckle.

“There’s nothing I can do to talk you out of this…?”  Obito asked Starbuckle.

“Nothing coward…  Let’s do this!”  Starbuckle said pulling a Kunai.

“I don’t want to fight you…  What if I surrender, now…?  Admit defeat…?”  Obito asked.

“Then you’ll bring shame to your Village and be executed at my convenience…!”  Starbuckle grinned.

“You have to fight him, Son…”  Naruto said.

“Lot of people here…  Don’t you think they might get hurt…?”  Obito asked.

“Should have thought of that before you killed my Daughter and half of Trinidad, coward…!”

Obito looked around and sighed.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Chapter 492 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 492 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Four *


Obito focused his Chakra and lunged for Starbuckle.

“Perfect!”  Starbuckle grinned.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Where’d they go…?!”  Colonel Leech yelled.

“Someplace away from this crowd…”  Naruto grinned.

“A..Away from the crowd…?”  Colonel Leech asked.

“That’s right…  Obito has a sense of duty to protect this Village… So much so that it keeps him awake at night…”  Kakashi said.

“What is this?  What do you do?!”  Starbuckle yelled.

“I Transported us to our Practice Fields…  Figure we’ve got more room here…  The crowd will probably find us soon enough…”  Obito explained.

“Now, what do you say we call this off and I’ll help you track down the guys who killed your Daughter…?”

“I’ll make you confess!”  Starbuckle yelled as he charged Obito.



> “My Lord… This guy has a huge Chakra!  You don’t want to do this!”  Colonel Leech pleaded.
> 
> “I’ll take his Chakra and beat him to death with it!  Now get out of my way!”



Starbuckle hit Obito in his face and sent him tumbling backward.

“Ow…  That hurt…”  Obito said as he laid face down in the dirt.

“This guy can hit hard and he’s not pulling his punches…”  He thought to himself.

Starbuckle charged after Obito stood up and started landing blow after blow on his face and stomach.

“At least fight back, you coward!  You insult me!”  Starbuckle yelled.

Obito felt dizzy for the first time in his life, but grabbed both of Starbuckle’s fists and shoved him away.

Suddenly Chakra flashed from Obito’s body.

“His Chakra has already returned to normal levels…?  What’s going on here…?”  Starbuckle thought to himself.

“What just happened…?”  Obito thought.  “Some kind of poison…?  No…  More like he was draining my Chakra somehow…”

“This kid may have more Chakra than I can siphon off of him for myself…”  Starbuckle thought as the crowd found them and started to gather.  

“Alright…  If he’s just gonna stand there…”  Starbuckle grinned.

Starbuckle weaved a series of handsigns and lunged for Obito and hit him in the chest with the palm of his hand.

“Obito grunted as he was lifted off the ground by the blow and landed flat on his back.

“Now it’s started…”  Starbuckle grinned with pleasure.

“That Jutsu will draw all his Chakra from him and drain it straight into the earth!”  Starbuckle thought to himself as he pulled several Kunai with Exploding Tags from his Weapon’s Pouch.

Obito staggered to his feet just in time for the first Tag to go off at his feet.

He yelled in pain as the explosion threw him up into the air and he came down with a thud.

Obito felt blood trickling from his ears as his body flashed with Chakra once more.


*To be continued… 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

*
There you go!  5 Chapters for tonight!

And what a cliffhanger...!    

(I've had this scrap in the back of my mind for 3 weeks...  Just figured out how to put it together Thursday!  Now all I gotta do is type it up... )


Will Obito survive...?

Will Hinata ever go back in time 15 years 
and learn what happened to her namesake?

Will Naruto and Sakura have another child?

Will Ford ever market their 65 MPG Diesel in the US...???

Tune in Tomorrow!  
Same Bat-Time!  
Same Bat-Channel!​

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Chapter 493 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 493 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Five  *


Starbuckle started to throw more Kunai with Exploding Tags at Obito.

One after another Obito was tossed between explosions.  Finally, another explosion tossed him once again into the air.

?Damn you!  How much Chakra do you have anyway???  Starbuckle cursed.

?Obito!?  Hitomi yelled.

?Stop Hitomi!  You can be put to Death for interfering?!?  Sakura said.

?My God, Sensei?!  What kind of rule is this??!?  Hitomi asked.

?A very dark rule?  Something left over from decades ago??  Kakashi said.

Choji and other older Shinobi stepped in to stop the younger Shinobi from going to Obito?s aide.

Obito was breathing heavy and his Chakra flashed again.

?Feels like I?m slowly bleeding to death here??  Obito groaned.

?An Earth Style Jutsu?  Created to drain the Chakra right out of a person?  I?m surprised you?ve lasted this long??  Starbuckle gloated.

?Even if you kill me, you won?t break this Jutsu?  Only way is to save yourself is to get away from the siphoning point??

?Hehe?  Dare I ask how far???  Obito groaned.

?At least 3 kilometers?  But, if you leave you forfeit?  Then I?ll get to execute you!?  Starbuckle said as he continued to gloat.

?I?ll do that right here in front of all your friends and family??  Starbuckle grinned.

?You?re all heart??  Obito said.

?Right of Satisfaction, coward?  I?ll have my pound of flesh??  Starbuckle sneered as he stepped back and pulled out more Kunai with Exploding Tags.

Obito was on his hands and knees.  He felt sick and dizzy and thought he might throw up.

?3 Kilometers?  But I can?t leave the ?stadium??  Just like the Chuunin Exams??  The thought to himself.

Obito charged Starbuckle and grabbed him, picked him up and threw him into one of the taller trees.

?Hey, hey, HEEEEEYYYY!?  He screamed as he flew through the air and landed in the branches.

Obito picked up the Kunai with the Exploding Tag and threw it toward the river and fell to his knees as it exploded.

?Just how strong is he???  ?Never saw anything like this?!?  The crowd murmured.

?This isn?t over!?  Starbuckle yelled from the top of the tree.  ?You can?t break that Jutsu?!?

?Still plenty of Chakra if I use it right??  Obito thought to himself.

He focused his Chakra, building it up until it enveloped him.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?He forfeited!?  Starbuckle screeched as he started to fall out of the tree.

?Obito?  No?!?  Sakura whispered.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## blackfire94 (Sep 29, 2008)

He gave up.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Chapter 494 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 494 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Six*


Obito found himself falling.  The air was thin and he found it tough to breathe.



> ?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!? Obito yelled as he slapped his hand down on an Exploding Tag.
> 
> FOOM!
> 
> ...



?Yeah??  He thought to himself.  ?That broke the Jutsu?  Now my Chakra can recover??  

?Glad I made a pig of myself and had that extra steak?!?  He grinned as he looked straight down.

*****

?I?ll execute him!?  Starbuckle ranted.

?He wouldn?t leave?  He?s hanging around here someplace??  Naruto said as he tried to get Starbuckle to calm down.

?Maybe he Henged into someone else???  Hinata asked.

?Hehe?  I know what he did, Cousin??  Jake replied.

?What??  She whispered.

?Look? Up??  Jake whispered back.

?Nothing in the Chuunin Exam Rules about height or altitude?  Just distance?   He?s still on the battlefield?!?

?I think that point could be argued, Jake??  Hinata said.

?Hehe!  Think again?!  He could attack from high altitude!  Pull out some Kunai with Exploding Tags and just let ?em fall onto the battlefield!?  Jake explained.

?The Jutsu should still be draining his Chakra?!  Where is he??!?  Starbuckle demanded to know.

?I?m sure he?ll tell us when he?s ready??  Kakashi said as he looked through the crowd, hoping one was Obito, Henged into someone else.



> ?It was SO cool!?  Hitomi gushed.  ?Hinata and I we?re falling and I summoned Jake and he Transported us to the ground safe and sound?!?



?I?m gonna try it, Sweetie!  I hope it works!?  Obito yelled.

He pulled a Kunai and let go of it, then focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

Obito appeared on the ground in the center of the Practice Field.

?There you are!  You left the Field!  You forfeit!?  Starbuckle yelled as he stormed toward Obito.

Obito calmly held up his hand and said, ?Stop!  I didn?t leave?  I went straight up, breaking your Jutsu??

?Straight up?!?  Starbuckle mocked.  ?You expect me to believe that??!?

?Take one step back??  Obito grinned.  ?Go ahead??

Starbuckle stepped back and took another step off to the side.

A few seconds later, Obito?s Kunai whizzed in between them from the sky and into the ground.

?4 Kilometers straight up!?  Obito said.

The crowd went wild.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## XFactor (Sep 29, 2008)

I just read the last few chapters, and this is some stupid fucked up shit. From what i have read so far i can see that you don't follow the manga at all, because if you did then you won't write this shit. I'm done here and not wasting anymore of my time. Bye


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

XFactor said:


> I just read the last few chapters, and this is some stupid fucked up shit. From what i have read so far i can see that you don't follow the manga at all, because if you did then you won't write this shit. I'm done here and not wasting anymore of my time. Bye




*Ah, if you only knew how much I restrain myself, you'd be proud of me!  

  *


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Chapter 495 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 495 - Showdown in Konoha! - Part Seven *


Obito was taken back by the crowd?s cheers and decided he needed to continue to talk Starbuckle out of his rampage rather than fight.

?C?mon, Obito?  Don?t be a show-off or play games with this guy??  Hinata mumbled.

?Yeah?  He needs to be careful, Cousin?  ?Course he didn?t expect the audience??  Jake said.

?Lord Tsuchikage?  Look, I don?t want to kill you?  I could have let my Kunai nail you in the head and kill you just now, but I didn?t?  Doesn?t that tell you anything???  Obito pleaded with Starbuckle.

?You think I?m a fool???  Starbuckle slowly.

?No, Sir?  I?  I think you?re hurting and grieving for your Daughter??  Obito said, hoping the Tsuchikage was coming to his senses.

?Ruger??  Starbuckle said.

He pulled out his Daughter?s photograph again and stared at it for a long moment.

?The reports about you are true?  You are hard to kill, aren?t you???  Starbuckle asked.

?I suppose they are, Sir??  Obito replied calmly.  

?Look, it?ll be dark soon?  Don?t you think you and your men should take my Dad up on his offer for a meal and a good night?s rest??

?Yeah?  That sounds like a good idea??  Starbuckle mumbled as he walked away.

Obito cringed as he heard Starbuckle bite into his thumb and watched him start to perform handseals.

?Lord Tsuchikage?  What are you doing???

?Summoning Jutsu!?  Starbuckle yelled as he placed his palm of his Daughter?s photograph.  A Red Tag appeared!

?Oh my God?!?  Naruto growled.

?Everyone take cover!?  Hinata yelled, knowing in her heart it wouldn?t do any good.

Obito focused his Chakra as he ran toward Starbuckle.

?This will kill us both??  Starbuckle softy muttered as he ran his blood over the Tag.

Obito grabbed the hand Starbuckle held the Tag with and wrapped his free arm around him.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

High up in the Evening Sky and several miles away from the Village, there was a flash of light, then a huge explosion.

?My God!?  Shikamaru yelled.

?O..Obito?!?  Hitomi winced.

Sakura clutched her chest and started to shake as she dropped to her knees.

?Everyone hit the dirt!?  Naruto yelled.  ?NOW!?

There was a loud, shrieking sound as the shock wave hit.  People were knocked from their feet as trees splintered and cracked. 

The older Shinobi threw themselves across others in an attempt to protect them from the debris.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 30, 2008)

*Chapter 496 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 496 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part One *


The dust and the debris settled and people started to pick themselves up and look for the injured. 

Hitomi found Naruto lying on top of her and Sakura.

?Honey??  Naruto said to Sakura.

She began to sob.

Takahiro leapt into a tree, pulled out a small telescope and started to search the sky.

?Where did he get that???  Shikamaru demanded of Colonel Leech.

?I..I don?t know?!  I didn?t know he had it?!  What was that??!?  Colonel Leech asked.

?That?  Was one of those Red Tags we?ve been trying to warn you about??  Shikamaru scowled.

Ayame joined Takahiro and used her Sharingan to scan the sky.

?Do you really believe he survived that???  She asked.

?He did once??  Takahiro said.

?Yes, but he had the protection af a river bank a thousand yards from the blast?  This one went right up in his face??  Hinata said as she joined them.

?If he?s alive, he?s hurt?  He?s gonna need our help, Hinata??  Takahiro replied.

Hinata felt tears forming in her eyes as she started to speak.

?I?ve got something!?  Ayame interrupted as she pointed.  ?Right there!?

?Let?s go!?  Choji Sr. yelled as he leapt past them on the way to another tree branch.

?I?m with you, Sensei!?  Takahiro yelled back.

Hinata cringed at the though of what they were going to find, but followed and caught up to Takahiro.

?Takahiro??

?You holding up alright???  He asked.

?If?  If he?s? burned??  Hinata croaked, he voice starting to break.

?You don?t want to look???  He said, finishing her sentence.

?Yeah??

?I?ll?  Check him for you??  Takahiro replied.

Hinata nodded her head.

?He?s still in one piece and he?s falling!?  Ayame yelled.

?Is there any way we can keep him from hitting the ground??  Takahiro asked.

?Leave that to me!?  Yelled Choji as he watched the large, smoldering object as it fell.

They went a little further and Choji yelled,  ?Stay here and give me room!?  

He leapt ahead and opened a small container and popped a large pill from it.

Choji then landed on the ground and made a handsign.

?MULTI-SIZE JUTSU!?  He yelled as he quickly grew 50 feet tall and his hands expanded.

Choji groaned as he held the Jutsu and concentrated on catching Obito.

?Easy??  Choji said to himself.  ?Catch him and go straight to the ground with him?!?

He held out both his hands and kept his eye on Obito.  He caught him and dove to the ground with his body, cutting and scratching the back of his hands on the trees and other debris on the ground.

?Obito!  Are you okay??!?  He yelled as he started to shrink to normal size.

?Obito?!?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 30, 2008)

*Chapter 497 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 497 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Two  *


Takahiro and Ayame caught up with Choji Sr.

?My God, he?s alive?!?  Ayame exclaimed as Choji was struggling to put Obito on his back.

?Poor guy?s charred to a crisp??  Choji said.  ?Hinata!?

?Hinata!?  Takahiro yelled.  ?Come quick!?

Ayame started treatment with Medical NinJutsu.

?There?s severe damage to his organs?  Both concussion and heat?  His blood must have started to broil him like a brisket?!?  She said.

?Takahiro?  Pull his head back and clear his airway??  Ayame instructed as she pulled out a scroll.

?Summoning Jutsu!? 

?Here?  Get one of these under his tongue??  She said as she handed Takahiro a box of small wafers.

?And this is???  Takahiro asked.

?Medical Grade Soldier Pills?  His Chakra is nearly depleted??

?Must have used everything he had to protect himself from the blast??  Takahiro replied as he slipped a wafer under Obito?s tongue.

Hinata walked up and gasped.

?Hinata?  Summon one of your mules and be ready to Transport us to the ER?!?  Ayame said.

Hinata dropped to her knees.

?Hinata!  It?s your Brother!  He?s still alive and he?s gonna need a lot more help than I can give him, so pull yourself together!?  Ayame snapped.

?Y..Yes?!?  She stammered.

?Choji-Sama?  You still with us???  Takahiro asked.

?Yeah?  Just that pill I took?  Take care of Obito? I?ll be fine??  He said as he wiped sweat from his face.

Hinata began to make her handsigns, then started to shake.

?Take your time Hinata??  Takahiro said.

?Yeah??  She replied as she took a deep breath, made her signs and summoned Quincannon.

?Ah, God help us??  Quincannon said as he looked at Obito?s burned body.

?As soon as I can get him stabilized, we need to get to the Konoha ER ASAP!?  Ayame explained as she pulled out another scroll and summoned a Backboard. 

?Takahiro?  Give him another one??  Ayame instructed.

Takahiro slipped another wafer under Obito?s tongue.

?There!  That?s got his Chakra flowing again?!?  Ayame said.

?Let me treat his lungs a little more??  She said as she concentrated her Jutsu.  ?And let?s roll him over and get that board under him??

Takahiro and Choji rolled him onto his side while Hinata slid the Backboard into place.

?Alright, let?s go!?  Ayame said.

?Hang on?  Choji-Sama, get on Quincannon??  Takahiro said.

?I told you I?m fine??  Choji said as he staggered to his feet.  ?Go on and??

?No, you?re not?!?  Takahiro said as he grabbed Choji, picked him up with a groan and tossed him onto Quincannon?s back.

?Go Quincannon!?  He said.

?Aye!?

FOOM!


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 30, 2008)

*Chapter 498 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 498 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Three *


FOOM!

“Mom!  Here you are…!”  Hinata said.  “Obito’s hurt!  He needs you!”

“He..He’s alive…?!”  Hitomi asked.

“Yes!  Both of you come with me to the ER!”  Hinata said.

“Alright!”  Sakura said.  “Naruto…!  We’re going to the ER…  Obito’s alive…!”

“Hang on, Ladies!”  Quincannon said.

FOOM!

“How bad is he hurt…?”  Hitomi asked.

Hinata looked at the two women as tears were in her eyes.

“God…”  Hitomi gasped.

“Let’s hurry!”  Sakura said as she ran for the entrance.

A few moments later they ran into the Treatment Room, where Hinata Hyuga, Ino and Ayame were working on Obito.

“What have you done so far?”  Sakura asked.

“He was burned inside and out, Sensei…”  Ayame said.

“I’ve given him 3 wafers so far and concentrated my Medical NinJutsu on his heart and lungs.”

“It’s like his Chakra has been completely depleted…”

“Very good…!”  Sakura said. 

“We’ll treat this just like Kyuubi Chakra burns…”

“Hinata H…  What do you see with your Byakugan…?”

“It’s like he hasn’t eaten in over a week…  If I didn’t know better, from the loss of mass in his tissues and muscles, I’d say he was suffering from plain old starvation…”  Hinata Hyuga replied.

“Takahiro said it looked like he must have used every bit of Chakra to protect himself from the blast…”  Ayame said.

“Yes…  The Chakra shield we create is almost automatic…  It’s not ‘on’ all the time, but neither of us has to think about it to activate it…”  Hinata Uzumaki explained.

“His body must have started to feed off itself in order to keep the shield up during the blast…”  Sakura said.

“Intensity of the shield, too…”  Hinata added.

“You know that for a fact…?”  Sakura asked.

“Yes, Mom…  I’ve seen it up close…  Don’t ask me how or when…”  Hinata replied.

“His vitals are as stable as they’re going to get…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

“We need to do this…”  Sakura said.  

“H…  Concentrate on his internals and keep you eyes on what happens…”  

“Treating Kyuubi Chakra, just like I showed all of you…”  Sakura instructed.

“Hitomi…  You with us…?”  She asked.

“Yes, Sensei…”  Replied Hitomi who had been gently stroking Obito’s face since she entered she Treatment Room.

“You realize…  He saved the Village…?  All our lives?”  She asked.

“Yes, Honey…  That’s why we’re going all out if we have to…”  Ino smiled.

The five women placed their hands on Obito’s torso and began Medical NinJutsu.

“The heart’s not bad, but the lungs…  He must have inhaled some superheated air…”  Hinata Hyuga said.

Sakura moved her hand.

“How’s this…?”  She asked.

“Better…  They’re healing…”  Hinata replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Chapter 499 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 499 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Four *


?I think she?ll be alright??  Youkako said as she finished healing a child?s arm.

?We were lucky??  Takahiro said.  ?If Obito hadn?t Transported that guy??

?Yeah??  She replied.

?Still, for all the stuff that was flying around, I thought there would be more injuries??  Youkako added.

?These old guys really went the extra mile?  Throwing themselves on top of the others like that??  Takahiro said.

*****

?So you know nothing???  Naruto asked.

?I swear, Lord Hokage?  I didn?t even know he had such a thing??  Colonel Leech said.

?All I know is that we were attacked and the Tsuchikage?s Daughter was killed?  He was upset and wanted to come straight here?  He wouldn?t discuss anything with us??

?Has anyone that you know of visited Starbuckle lately???  Kakashi asked.

?No one?  Not before or since Gaara and Obito a few months ago??  Colonel Leech replied.

?The Tsuchikage?  He?  He was just getting so bad?  We kept him secluded for the good of the Earth Country??

Just then, Hinata walked up.

?How?s your Brother, Sweetie???  Naruto asked.

?Mom, Ino, H, Hitomi and Ayame were all working on him?  He?s in bad shape, but Mom says he?ll pull through??  Hinata replied as she started to shake.

Naruto embraced his Daughter and she started to bawl.

?I?m glad, Kakashi?  It was a brave thing??  Colonel Leech said.

?As brave as what the Tsuchikage?s Daughter did??  Kakashi replied.

?Yeah??  Leech replied.  

?Dad?  He?s just so burned??  Hinata cried as she held on to her Father.

?Shhh?  Honey?  He?s tough?  I?m just glad he?s alive??  Naruto said as he kissed her cheek.

?Soon as he?s able?  We?ll take him out for steak?!?

?Dad??  Hinata said laughing a little.

?Okay???  Naruto asked.

They held each other for another moment.

?Lord Hokage?  Forgive the intrusion?  We have several injured ready to go??  One of the Studebaker?s reported.

?Very well??  Naruto said as he kissed Hinata on her forehead.

?Can you? pull yourself together enough to get these people to the Hospitial???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, Dad??  Hinata smiled.

Naruto looked at Colonel Leech and scowled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*Chapter 500 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 500 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Five*


“Hey, Honey…  How is he…?”  Choji Sr. asked his Daughter.

“He’s resting, Dad…  How are you…?”  Hitomi asked.

Choji belched loudly.

“Ohh…  I’m doing better…!”  He grinned.

“Daaad…”  Hitomi said as she rolled her eyes and shook her head.

“Be glad I only took the first pill…!”  Choji said.

Hitomi looked at her Father as he lay in the Hospital bed, then walked up, put her arms around his neck and kissed his cheek.

“I love you, Dad…”  She whispered.

“I love you, too…  What brought this on…?”

“You saved Obito…  He would have hit the ground hard if you hadn’t caught him…”  She said as she held him.

“Least I can do for a future Son-in-law…”  He grinned.  “Still, I lay odds he might have survived even if he had hit the ground…”

Hitomi took a deep breath.

“I’m glad we didn’t have to find out…”  She said.

*****

“How’s he doing, Honey…?”  Sakura asked as she walked into Obito’s room.

“He’s still asleep…  It’s been a while since he slept this long…”  Naruto replied.

“All that stockpile of Chakra inside him…”  Sakura said.

“How are you, Honey…?”  Naruto asked.

“Scared…  That was the Red Tag he’s been so worried about…  Now everyone in the Village has seen what it can do from a distance…”  Sakura explained.

“I’m gonna deal with that starting right now…”  Naruto said as he embraced his wife.

Sakura put her arms around Naruto and started to cry.

“I thought we’d lost him…”  She said.

“I know…  I thought we were all dead…”  Naruto replied. 

“I’m proud of him, you know…”  Sakura said.

“He’s a dedicated Shinobi…”  Naruto grinned.

“What are you going to do about Leech…?”

“I’m sending them back to the Earth Country…  After I deal with them tomorrow…”  Naruto said as he stole a kiss.

“I can’t leave you two for a minute, can I…?”  Hinata whispered.

“Hehe…”  Naruto scoffed.

“Honey…  I need to talk to you…”  He said to Hinata as he motioned for her to go out into the hall.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 2, 2008)

*Chapter 501 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 501 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Six*


?Honey, how are you and Jake doing with your Time Travel Jutsu??  Naruto asked.

?It?s coming along??  Hinata replied.

?You?re being safe???

?Yes, Dad?  No sweat??

?Good?  I want you and Jake to try and find out where the Tsuchikage got that Tag??  Naruto said.

?Wh..What about the mission from 15 years ago??  Hinata asked.

?This is more important, Honey?  Your Brother?s been trying to figure this thing out and nearly got himself killed protecting this Village, while I?ve been hog-tied jumping through political hoops??  Naruto explained.

?If you can find out where he got that Tag and where they came from, we?ll go after them?!?

??And I won?t care who?s borders we have to cross to get to them!?  Naruto sneered.

?Dad?  Are you okay???  Hinata asked.

?I?m angry, Sweetie?  We nearly got blown off the map yesterday?  I honestly thought Obito was dead??  Naruto replied and scratched the back of his head.

?I? didn?t like the idea of having to face you and your Mother??

Hinata took a deep breath.  They walked up to each other and embraced.

?Your Brother saved our Village yesterday, Honey?  It?s your turn now?  Yours and Jake?s??  Naruto said as he brushed his Daughter?s hair.

?I?ll? do my best, Dad?  And I?ll be careful?  I promise.?

*****

The next morning, Naruto had several emergency meetings and gave out new assignments.

He and Kakashi later met with Colonel Leech and decided to let them return to the Rock Village that afternoon.

Hinata checked on Obito and resumed training with Jake.

?Hey!  There he is!?  Ayame said as she walked into Obito?s room.

?Look at this?  Yesterday you were clinging to life and today you?re living it up!?  Takahiro deliberately scoffed, wanting to give Obito a hard time.

?Ye---aaaah?!? He grinned.  ?Just living it high on the hog!?  

?What are you reading??  One Piece???  Takahiro asked.

?Nah? Bleach?? Obito replied.  

?Man?  The things these writers will put their characters through?!?  Obito chuckled as he shook his head.  ?It?s insane!?

?Not any more insane that what you went through??  Ayame said.

?Yeah, well?  I don?t remember much?  I?m told you two came looking for me?  Probably saved my life?!?  Obito replied.

?Well?  You probably saved all of ours??  Ayame said.

?Yeah?  Anyway, we brought you some apple juice and some snacks?!?  She said as Takahiro held up a basket.

?Ah, thanks!?  Obito grinned.  ?Stash it over her and stuff a few under my pillow here?  Mom?s got me on a strict diet right now??

?Cheater!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Hehe?  If you can survive a hospital stay, you can survive anything!?  Obito sneered.

?Say, now?  Look at you two!  The way you guys are getting along, you?d think you were an item?!?

Ayame and Takahiro blushed.

?Well, uh??  ?Ahhh??  They both looked at each other and stammered.

?We?re teammates!?  Ayame said proudly.

?There ya go!?  Takahiro grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 502 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 502 - Aftermath of the Showdown! - Part Seven *


?Go back and tell the ?powers-that-be? what happened??  Naruto said to Colonel Leech.

?You tell ?em we wish to avoid war, but we won?t take any crap either!?

?I will, Lord Hokage?  If they don?t execute me first??  Leech said as he rubbed his throat with his hand.

?Well, if they do it was nice knowing you!?  Kakashi said, then turned around and walked off.

?Cheerful cuss??  Leech sneered.

?Lord Hokage?  By your leave??  He saluted.

Naruto saluted back.

Leech motioned for the men to move out and they started back to the Earth Country.

*****

?You wanted to see me, Lady Sakura???  

?Yes, Ayame??  Sakura replied.

?You did a great job tending to Obito?s injuries?  And I?m personally grateful that you helped save his life?  God knows I was worried sick??

?Thank you, Sensei??  She replied.

?Your 15 now and have 2 years training in Medical NinJutsu???  Sakura asked.

?Yes, Ma?am??

?You still want to be a full-fledged Shinobi in the field???

?What I want and what I?m allowed to do are two different things, Sensei??  Ayame replied.

?Yes?  You?re the only known person with a healthy, working Sharingan??  Sakura replied.

?I have an opening for an apprentice?  I?ll be training you personally?  Are you interested???

Ayame gasped and her mind went blank for a moment.

?I think you?ll get to go on a mission every once in a while, and if I get my way?  You will be allowed to try your skill in the Chuunin Exam??  Sakura smiled.

?Y..Yes!  I?d like that very much, Sakura-Sensei?!?  Ayame yelped.

?Good!  Put you affairs in order and report to me in tomorrow morning?!?  Sakura said.

?Yes, Ma?am!?

*****

Hitomi knock on the door the walked in.

?Hi, Honey?!?  She said.

?Hey?!?  Obito grinned.

She walked to his bed and they embraced.

?Do you hurt anywhere???  She asked.

?Naw?  I?m a little stiff?  Be glad when I can get outta here??  Obito replied.

?Well, you Mom said you were going to be here at least one more night for observation??  Hitomi said as she faced him and massaged his shoulders.

?How?s Jake???

?He doesn?t let on, but he?s worried about you?  He?ll be glad when you walk out of here and Summon him?!?

?I?ll do that first thing I get out of here.?  Obito replied.

?He and Hinata are training later??  She said.

?Obito?  I??  Hitomi choked and started to tear up.

?Honey??  Obito said as he pulled her close.  ?I?m fine??

?I know?  This is twice?  I thought I?d lost you?  We?ve got to find these guys??  Hitomi said as she cried.

?I?  Don?t want to lose you in an act of bravery?  Not like that??

?I don?t want to lose you, either?  It?s all I think about??  Obito replied.

?But don?t worry?  I think we?re gonna find ?em after this?!


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 3, 2008)

*
Friday, October 3, 2008


Sorry, no new Chapter this afternoon...

The ox is in the ditch and he ain't happy!

(Note to self:  Get $5 Padlock...)

I'll try and post a couple tonight!  ~ FLJ


*​


----------



## blackfire94 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great chapters.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 503 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 503 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part One*


Naruto walked out to the Practice Field where Hinata and Jake were training.

?That?s all we can do, Cousin??  Jake said.

?Get it all figured out???  Naruto asked.

?We think so, Dad??  Hinata replied.

?So you guys can go back in time and trace where the Tsuchikage got that Tag?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Uhhh?  Not quite, sir??  Jake replied.

?Huh??  What?s the problem???

?It?s like this, Dad?  We can go back to a point in time then watch forward?  Not backward??

?Eh??  Naruto asked.

?It?s like this, Cou? uh, Lord Hokage??  Jake said.

?It?s not like a video tape where you can hit a couple of buttons and watch everything in reverse??  Jake explained.

?We can?t go to the Tsuchikage?s Office and watch backward until we see where he got that Tag??

?Aw, man??  Naruto said disappointedly.

?What I was telling Hinata, was for us to go back and watch the attack on Trinidad, then follow the bad guys back to where they came from??  Jake said.  

?Chances are they?re in cahoots with whoever supplied the Tag??

?Alright?  That makes sense??  Naruto replied.

?We need to Transport to Trinidad in the Earth Country, Dad?  Is that a problem???  Hinata asked.

?Hehe?  Of course it?s a problem?!?  Naruto scoffed. 

?With Starbuckle dead and no way of knowing if Leech will lose his head, we stand on the brink of war?!  Maybe??

Naruto sighed.

?Transport at night and sneak in!?  He said.  

?Da---ad?!?

?I?ll issue orders in writing and you take them with you?!?

?I told Leech we were going to get to the bottom of this if I had to give every Kage and Feudal Lord a hairlip!?  Naruto growled.

?Cool!?  Hinata grinned.

?Get yourselves something to eat and prepare your gear?  You can leave once it?s dark??  Naruto said.

?Can we take backup???  Hinata asked.

?I?ve got everyone out?  I?ll go with you and be your backup??

?With respects, Sir?  It?d be best if me and Hinata went by ourselves?  Once we?re in the Time Stream, nobody will know we?re there?!?  Jake said.

?Hmmm?  Very well??  Naruto said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

*

Saturday, October 4, 2008


No new Chapter this afternoon either...

It's going to take me longer to write up the 
next few Chapters since I have to go back 
and follow my own continuity...  

I'll have one up later this evening 
after I get off work!  ~ FLJ​


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

*Chapter 504 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 504 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Two *


FOOM!

?There it is Cousin??  Jake said as the Transported to the outskirts of Trinidad.

?Looks awful dark from here??  Hinata said.

?Good part of the Village was destroyed??  Jake replied.

?Along with more than a third of the people??  Hinata added.

?I?m gonna take us back?  I don?t like this kinda sneakin? around??  Jake snorted.

?Alright, Jake??  Hinata said.

Hinata held on to Jake?s mane as he took them back to the attack.

?Good?  We hit it in progress??  Jake said.

?One large group attacks one end while a three man team attacks the other??  Hinata said.

?A three man team???  Jake asked as they watched the action.

?There may be a fourth lurking about??  He said.

Just then, they saw the large explosion that killed Ruger.

?Th..That came from inside the bunker??  Hinata said.

?Yeah??  Jake replied.  ?And there?s your fourth?!?

?The girl standing off to the side, so nonchalantly??  Hinata said with contempt.

?It?s a sound sneak attack, Cousin??  Jake replied.

?But it?s so?  so? Sneaky? Jake!?  Hinata said.

?You?ve slaughtered men before in combat??  Jake said.

?Yes, Jake?  I have?  But I?ve always fought and killed to protect innocents?  They?re killing them??  Hinata replied.

?You?ve never fought a war before?  I don?t mean a battle, I mean a war?!?  Jake said.

?Look at this!?  Hinata pointed.

Jake cringed as they watched Otis rip Maynard in two.

?My?  God??  Hinata whispered.

?They?re calling him Obito???  Jake said.

?That?s what the Tsuchikage was ranting about??  Hinata said, still in shock.

?Jake!  That proves this is a frame-up!?  She yelped.

?Was that ever in dispute, Cousin???  Jake asked.

?No?  No, I guess it wasn?t??  Hinata replied.

They cringed as they watched Ray Henry decapitate Augie, and Hinata nearly threw up when Grady?s arm was sliced off.

?You okay, Cousin??  Whatever you do, don?t fall off??  Jake said.

?I?m okay, Jake?  Let?s track down these brutal sob?s?!?  Hinata said.

?We?ll get ?em!?  Jake sneered.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 505 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 505 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Three*


Hinata and Jake continued to watch and observe Potter?s Squad as they raided Trinidad.

?Are we about done???  Potter asked.

Several men walked out of the building that remained standing, carrying bags full of loot.  A couple of men walked out of a residence while putting their clothes back on.

?Make a note of those two guys, Hinata??  Jake said.  ?We target them for assassination!?

?Huh??  Why?  What?d they? OH!?  Hinata stammered as it dawned on her what the men had done.

?I?d say we?re done??  Hack replied to Potter.

Jake walked over to the residence the two men came out of as several people made their way into the building.

One man came out and pushed the others away while shaking his head.

?The whole family is dead??  He whispered.  ?Josh, his wife and their two daughters??

?Jake???  Hinata asked.

?We don?t need to see??  Jake replied.

?Hey!  Turn and face me you bastards!?  One young man yelled at the two men in a fit of rage.

Ray Henry turned a flipped the young man the bird.

?Cliff!  Stop it!  They?ll kill you!?  One man yelled, trying to stop him.

Cliff picked up a Kunai and charged Ray Henry.

Ray Henry pulled his Katana and prepared to run the man through.

Otis jumped into the air and landed on top of Cliff and started to pound him with his fists.

?My God!?  Hinata yelped as she watched in horror.

?You okay???  Jake asked.

?Yeah?  It?s just to sit here and see this happen and not being able to stop any of it??  Hinata said.

?That?s the drawback to using the Time Travel Jutsu to figure out who did crimes, Cousin?  It isn?t pleasant?  And it?s something else we?ll have to talk about before I turn you loose with it??  Jake explained.

?Ni..ni..ni..hee..hee..hee..hee?!?  Otis giggled as he continued to pound Cliff?s dead body.

?Alright, Obito?  That?s enough, already!?  Potter yelled.

?You?ve killed the hell out of him?  We need to go!?

?Ni..hee..hee..hee..hee?!?  Otis continued to laugh as he jumped up and down on Cliff?s body, then ran after Ray Henry and Shorty.

?Hack?  See that we?re not followed??  Potter said.

?Right!?

The man who had tried to stop Cliff found the tarp from a broken awning and draped it over Cliff?s broken body.

?Are you still with me, Cousin???  Jake asked.

?Yeah?  Let?s follow them and find out who ordered all this??  Hinata replied. 


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 506 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 506 - Hinata and Jake?s Assignment - Part Four  *


Hinata and Jake followed Potter and his men as the made their way South.

?At least we?re going toward the Rain Country?  That jives with the mission 15 years ago??  Hinata said.

?Yes?  But I still think you need to go back and check out what happened on that mission?  I?d hate for us to overlook something??  Jake said.

After a couple of hours, Potter?s Squad stopped to rest.

Hinata and Jake listened in on their conversations, gathering intelligence, names and other information.

?This Otis guy might be able to give me and Obito a run for our money??  Hinata said.

?Good thing he doesn?t seem very smart, Cousin??  Jake replied.

?Ray Henry and Shorty?  If you don?t mind, Cousin?  I?ll take them on myself, if we get the chance??

?We can make sure we get the chance??  Hinata smiled.

About that time, Hack caught up with the Squad.

?I waited and made sure no one would follow us?  I think we wiped out the only Rock team near Trinidad??  She reported.

?That?s good?  You cover up all the tracks??  Potter asked.

?Yes, and I planted tracks that will lead anyone in the wrong direction??  She replied.

?You go ahead and get a couple of hours shut-eye?  We?ll leave once everyone is rested.?  Potter said.

?That works for me, Cousin?  I?ve got the time, date and location?  We?ll break the Time Jutsu and Transport back to the leaf??  Jake said.

?Alright.?

?Keep ready in case we?re not alone??  Jake said as he broke the Jutsu.

?Whoa!  It?s dark again?!?  Hinata yelped.

?We returned to the same moment we left, Cousin?  Just in a different place, that?s all.?  Jake replied.

They looked around for a moment.

?I guess we?re in the clear??  Hinata said.

?Hang on while I take us back??

FOOM!

?What happened??  Did you guys forget something???  Naruto asked.

?Huh?  Dad??!?  Hinata asked startled.

?Hehe?  We?ve been gone 8 hours, Lord Hokage?!?  Jake said.

?You?  Left not more than 2 minutes ago, Jake?!?  Naruto said.

?Dad?  We?ve been to Trinidad, back to the attack, followed the bad guys until they stopped for a rest break?!?  Hinata grinned.

?Okay?  This is?  Confusing??  Naruto said, scratching his head.

?Maybe so, Pop!  But we got some info!?  Hinata laughed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 507 - Hinata?s Report*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 507 - Hinata’s Report*


“So you and Jake will be ready to go back tomorrow…?”  Naruto asked.

“Yeah, Dad…”  Hinata replied.

“I looked the names up in our Bingo Books…”  Shikamaru said.  

“Potter came up as an honorable mention…  He used to run with some bushwackers in the Sand Country…  Not much else is known about him…”

“Nothing on this Otis guy…?”  Hinata asked.

“Not that I could find…”  Shikamaru replied.

“He’s dangerous, Dad…  Jake and I watched him beat a kid to death with his fists…”  Hinata shivered.  “And rip another man in half, longways…” 

“He…  Enjoyed it…”  She added.

“Sounds like he’s not all there, mentally…”  Naruto said.

“And under the supervision of a couple of cutthroats…  Sometimes they’re the worst…!”  Shikamaru said.

“Especially if they’re being dosed with drugs…”

“I’m…  Not sure Obito or I could defeat him, Dad…”  Hinata said.

“You mean fist-to-fist…?  Even if you can, maybe you shouldn’t try, Sweetie…!”  Naruto grinned.

“Remember what happened between you and Gunther…”

“Yeah…  Obito made me train harder…”  Hinata replied.

“That’s right…  Your job as a Shinobi is to protect this Village…  Not prove you can outfight a bad guy…  Sometimes you have to outsmart him…!”  Naruto said.

“The Rasengan/Transportation Combo…”  Hinata said.

“I’d try that first…!”  Naruto said.

“In fact, I’m writing standing orders to kill on sight with these guys…!”

“If I were you, I’d try and take out the others first…  Like this Hack girl or this Potter guy…  Otis will keep!”  Shikamaru said.

“Said from our best tactician…!”  Naruto said.

“So you wouldn’t go after Otis first…?”  Hinata asked.

“No I wouldn’t…!  The others are far more dangerous…”  Shikamaru said.

“If you keep your wits about you and don’t underestimate him, you can watch him from the corner of your eye while you take out the others in a surprise attack.”

“A lot of people would make the mistake of going after someone like Otis first, wasting time, Chakra and the element of surprise…”

“He’s probably a close range fighter who can’t hurt you until he gets his hands on you…  Potter’s learned to use him as a ‘lightning rod’…  Giving the rest of his Squad time to counter-attack…!”

Hinata was silent as Shikamaru’s advise sunk in.

“I see…!”  She smiled.

“In that case, I should probably attack Hack first…  She seems sneaky and the most dangerous…”

“I’d be careful of her, too…  She may be able to detect you from a distance…”  Shikamaru said.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 508 - Potter's Rendezvous*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


Chapter 508 - Potter's Rendezvous 


Late the next morning, Hinata and Jake Transported back to the Earth Country and went back to the point in time they left.

The followed Potter?s Squad as they continued South.

Finally after 6 hours the rendezvoused with Novi.

?Who?s this???  Hinata asked as she looked at the dark haired girl wearing shades.

?She looks like you friend, Hinata Hyuga??  Jake replied.

?Yeah??  Hinata said.

?Novi!?  Potter said.  ?We held up our end?  You have the rest of our payment???

?In an undisclosed location?  Anything happens to me, you?ll never see it??  Novi said.

?Now, if you?ll give me a report on your actions??

?Very well??  Potter replied with an evil grin.

?Take a break, men!  Smoke ?em if you got ?em!?  He said to his Squad.

For the next half hour, Potter explained to Novi what they did to the Village of Trinidad.

?You left some people alive, correct???  Novi asked.

?As you ordered?  We left a little over a third of the population alive, including a rookie Genin from the Rock to inform the Tsuchikage of? Hehe? ?Obito?s Rampage???  Potter chuckled.

?Very well?  Kagari will be pleased??  Novi said.

?Where is Kagari anyway??  I figured he?d want this report firsthand??  Potter asked.

?He?  Had another errand he had to take care of??  Novi replied.

?Mark the time, Cousin?  I have a hunch??  Jake said.

?Think this Kagari guy is giving the Tsuchikage the Red Tag right now???  Hinata asked.

?I wouldn?t be surprised??  Jake replied.

Novi pulled out a scroll and held it up.

?Call off your ?dog???  She said.

?Beg your pardon???  Potter asked.

?The Hack girl out in the woods?  47 Meters off the left flank??

Potter grinned.

?Hack!  Get over here!?  He yelled.

Hack made her way to the clearing and Novi tossed Potter the scroll.

That will give you instructions to the balance of your payment??  Novi said.

?How do I know this isn?t a trap???  Potter asked.

?Don?t be a fool?  Kagari will have another job for you in the near future??  Novi said.

?Now take your payment and enjoy yourselves?  Don?t spend it all in one place!?  She added.

Potter and his Squad grinned and high-fived each other.

Novi made a handsign and disappeared in a puff of smoke.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 6, 2008)

Amazing chapters FLJ!!  Truely amazing!!  
-----
GO HINATA!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> Amazing chapters FLJ!!  Truely amazing!!
> -----
> GO HINATA!!




*
Glad you like 'em!

I seriously thought about killing off Obito for about 20 seconds or so, then thought better...  I like the character too much.

This should put Hinata U. in the place I originally intended for her to be!  

(Before her Bro and Hitomi stole the scene...!  )  ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 509 - Following Novi*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 509 - Following Novi *


?Much as I hate to let these guys go, we need to track that Novi girl?!?  Jake said.

?She Transported, Jake?!  How do we track her???  Hinata asked.

?Standard, Short Range, Cousin?!  She probably just went a few meters away and she?s watching to see if this bunch tries to follow her?!?  Jake replied.

?This bunch was heading South?  We have more than enough reason to believe this thing is in the Rain?  She probably went to the left or the right about 25 meters??  Jake reasoned.

?I got me a 50 percent chance?!?

FOOM!

Jake Transported 25 meters West.

?There she is!?  Jake said.

?You?re so cool!?  Hinata grinned.

?Yeah, I am?!?  Jake gloated.

They watched Novi for several minutes, then she made her way South toward the border.

?I can?t get over how much she looks like H?!?  Hinata said.

?H??  Jake asked.

?Hinata Hyuga?s nickname?  We were on the same team together as rookies and we called her H and me O.J.?  Hinata explained.

?O.J.??  Jake asked.

?Short for Odd-Job?  I was the ?muscle? that did all the dirty work at first??  Hinata replied.

?Someone in a rookie squad usually is??  Jake said.

?Ah, we got our act together pretty quick?!?  Hinata smiled.

?Do you reckon this Novi girl is related to the Hyuga?s someway???  Jake asked.

?Dad checked into that a few months ago when Takahiro realized the resemblance??  Hinata replied.

?And???  Jake quizzed.

?There?s no known Hyuga?s unaccounted for??  Hinata said.

?That we know of??  Jake added.

?Look at your friend, Ayame?  the Granddaughter of an Uchiha?  It was another time??

?I know Jake??  Hinata replied.

?Of course, we?re not even sure Novi here has the Byakugan?  But she has something??  Jake said.

?What?s our time, Cousin???  

?We?re coming up on 9 hours, Jake??  Hinata replied as she looked at her watch.

?We?ll follow her another 15 minutes, then we need to go back and pick this up tomorrow?!?  Jake said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 510 - Classified!  Your Eyes Only!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 510 - Classified!  Your Eyes Only!  *


Jake quietly munched on his second bag of oats.

?Dad?  What kind of pictures do we have of the Hyuga Clan???  Hinata asked.

?You think this Novi girl has some roots, too???  Naruto replied.

?I think we need to check it out??  Hinata said.

?Finish feeding Jake and come to my office??  Naruto instructed.

?Brrrrrap!? Jake belched.

?Ah!  Them?s good oats!?  The mule sighed.

?Jake??  Hinata said as she shook her head.

?Whoops!  ?cuse me!?

?JAKE!?  Hinata yelped as she tried t hold her nose.

?You gotta stay upwind when you?re feeding them!?  Hitomi giggled.

?Ugh?!  You could have warned me sooner?!?  Hinata griped.

?Hey, Cousin?  I apologized!?  Jake brayed.

?Gag!  I can still smell it!?  Hinata said rubbing her nose with both hands.

?So how?s it going??  Finding anything out???  Hitomi asked.

?Quite a bit?  Not sure what I can tell you and what I can?t??  Hinata replied.

?I understand??  Hitomi smiled.

?How?s Obito doing???  Jake asked.

?He?s doing a lot better, Jake!?  Hitomi smiled as she scratched Jake?s ear.

?That?s good??  

?They?ll kick him out of the Hospital tomorrow?  You?ll probably see him then??  Hinata said.

?You be sure and tell him I was askin? about him!?  Jake said.

?I sure will!?  Hitomi smiled.

?Hitomi, can you finish feeding Jake??  I need to go to Dad?s office??  Hinata asked.

?Sure!?

Hinata went down the stairs and into the Hokage?s Office.

?Hey, Pop!?

?Honey?!  In my private office?  Everything I have is on my desk?  Some of it classified, some of it ANBU?  Once you see it, forget you saw it?!?  Naruto said.

?Right??

?Keep the shades down and yell when you?re through??

Hinata sat down at her Father?s desk and opened a thick Bingo Book.

Naruto walked out, shut the door and locked it.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 511 - A Legacy of Inspiration*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 511 - A Legacy of Inspiration  *


Hinata flipped through several albums and Bingo Books.  

After a little over an hour, she found a photo of the late Hinata Hyuga when she was 15 and another when she was 13.

She studied the two photos for several minutes then set them aside and picked up another album.

?Dad?!?  She called.

Naruto unlocked the door and walked in.

?Yeah, Honey???  He asked.

?So many of the Hyuga?s look alike?  There is a strong resemblance to all of them and this Novi??  Hinata said.

?Maybe there was one outside the Village who had a secret affair?  Just like Ayame is the Granddaughter of one of the Uchiha?s??

?I guess anything is possible, Honey??  Naruto replied.

?Their Clan has a lot of secrets that even I don?t know about?  Your best friend is one of the first from the Branch Family to not have the Clan?s Curse Mark??

?Yeah, I know?  H has told me?? Hinata said as she looked at the two photos of Hinata Hyuga.

?Dad?  I found these of Kiba?s wife when she was about my age?  What..What was she like???

Naruto grinned.

?She WAS very shy and withdrawn at first, then became very bold and courageous??

?She always stammered in a weak voice around me?  I didn?t know it at the time, but she had quite a crush on me?!?

?Really??  Bet Mom was thrilled about that!?  Hinata laughed.

?Not so much?  Your Mom hated my guts back then?!?  Naruto grinned.

?What?!  Why??  Hinata asked in disbelief.

?I was loud and annoying??  Naruto sneered.

?Was?  Dad, you still are!?  Hinata sneered back.

?Well, your Mom had a crush on another guy at the time??

?Sauske??

?Yeah??

?So Kiba?s wife changed?  Or she grew up???  Hinata asked.

?She became more confident as time went on??  Naruto replied.

?We inspired each other to improve and get better?!?

?When I fought Neji in the Chuunin Exam, everyone thought he had me??  Naruto explained.

?I was lying with my face in the dirt and remembered the way he nearly killed Hinata and the way she wouldn?t give up?  And the way Bushy Brows stood up to Gaara when he was badly hurt?? 

?They inspired me to not give up?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Gaara said you inspired him??  Hinata said.

?He did???

?Yeah?!?

?Dad?  If Novi has the Byakugan?  How is the best way to fight her???  Hinata asked.

Naruto sighed.

?You have to run her out of Chakra?  Fortunately, you and Obito both have a huge amount like me?  I?d say to play it smart and run her out of gas?!?

?That could take the better part of an hour?!?  Hinata replied.

?It could?  You can try the Rasengan/Transportation Jutsu if you can catch her off guard??  Naruto suggested.

?I?really don?t want to kill her unless I have to??  Hinata said.

?Honey?  That?s the one mistake your Brother made with Starbuckle?  If Obito had killed him early on instead of trying to talk sense to him, he never would have been able to use that Red Tag??  Naruto said.

?That Tag was too close!  Protect the Village, Honey?!?

?Okay, Dad??  Hinata said solemnly.


*To be continued?  


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 8, 2008)

*

UPDATE:  October 15, 2008

Stay Tuned!


Spoiler:  




Surprises Coming!




*​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 512 - Careful Planning*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 512 - Careful Planning   *


Hinata, Naruto and Jake were at the Practice Field looking over a map.

“We came South and met Novi here…  Then we followed her to that point there…”  Jake said.

“Southwest…”  Naruto said.

“Yeah, Dad…  Right toward the Rain Country…”  Hinata said.

“As we get closer things may get tricky…  I figure GenJutsu traps…”  Jake said.

“I’m not effected by GenJutsu…”  Hinata said.

“Yeah, well I can be, Cousin…!”  Jake said.

“No problem…  I’ll go in alone…”  Hinata replied.

“How, Honey…?”  Naruto asked.

“You can Time Travel, but you don’t know Transportation Jutsu…”

“I’d have to take you and then drop you off in our time, Cousin…”  Jake said.

“Are you up for that…?”  Naruto asked.

“I dunno…  Am I Jake…?”  Hinata asked the mule.

“I reckon you are…  I’d like to get in closer with you before I cut you loose, though…”  Jake replied.

“I agree…”  Naruto said.  “In fact, I’d rather you wait until Obito is back on his feet before you venture into the Rain Country…”

“That could take several more days, Dad…!”  Hinata protested.

“How long can you maintain the Time Travel Jutsu before you have to break it…?  Naruto asked.

“I don’t know…  I haven’t gotten tired, yet…”  Hinata replied.

“Even going a week back, 9 hours tuckers me out, Cousin…”  Jake said.

“Here…”  Naruto said opening a map of the Rain.

“If you enter here and travel 4 hours, you end up here before you have to turn around and come back…”

“You’re not even half way through the Country…!”

“Why don’t I just follow her for 7 hours, then use the eighth hour to get to a secure location within the Rain, then break the Jutsu and Summon Jake to come get me…?”  Hinata asked.

Naruto crossed his arms and thought for a moment.

“I’d rather not…  But maybe it can’t be helped…”  He muttered.

“Dad…?”

“Let me think about it, Honey…”  Naruto said.

Hinata and Jake looked at each other.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 9, 2008)

*Chapter 513 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 513 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part One  *


The next day Hinata went back to her Dad?s Office and continued to look through the Bingo Books.

She found several pages on Orochimaru and Kabuto.  The information made her shiver.

Naruto unlocked and opened the door.

?Honey?  Come on out here??  He said.

?Alright, Dad??  She replied as she got up from the desk and followed him into the outer office.

?Honey, Shikamaru and I have been kicking this around?  Ahh?  Let him explain it??  Naruto said as he turned his back and walked to the other side of the room.

?Dad???

?It?s like this, Hinata?  Obtaining information is more important than engaging the enemy at this time??  Shikamaru explained.

?Therefore, under no circumstances are you to try and make contact with any of these people?  You are able to watch them without being detected, correct??

?Near as I can tell, Sensei??  Hinata replied.

?Alright?  Make sure you?re NOT detected??  Shikamaru emphasized.

?Go ahead and infiltrate the Rain?  Learn as much as you can, and get out of there!?

?Once you gather enough information, we plan a coordinated attack.?

?Okay!?  Hinata replied.

?Hinata?!  This is a dangerous mission?  It will be your first S-Rank, and I will repeat myself?  Do not engage the enemy and avoid detection!?  Shikamaru said while looking at Naruto.

?Most importantly?  Our survival may depend solely on you at this time and we need you to return alive with the information at all costs??

?So be careful and don?t get killed??  Hinata said.

?If you get in a bind, summon your mules?  If you get caught, you have License to Kill??  Shikamaru said.

?That?s all.  You can leave whenever you and Jake are ready?  Good luck.?

Shikamaru looked at Naruto then walked out of the office.

?Dad???  Hinata asked.

?Tough assignment, Honey??  Naruto said as he walked to his Daughter and embraced her.

?I gather that?  I was just reading about Orochimaru and Kabuto??  Hinata said.

?Their legacy is what you?re going up against Honey?  I don?t like the idea of sending my Daughter on this kind of a mission?  But, you?ve made yourself the best person for the job and I have complete confidence in you?!?  Naruto said forcing a smile.

?Thanks, Dad??  She smiled.

?Still, I can?t help but worry about you?  You have my Summoning Scroll???  He asked.

?Yeah, Dad?  Do I have time to see Mom???

?Yeah?  Sure??  Naruto replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 9, 2008)

*Chapter 514 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 514 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Two*


Hinata left the Hokage?s Office and made her way home.

?Hey, Hinata!?

?Asuma!  Hey?!  When did you get back??  Hinata asked.

?Just now?  We came back in for supplies and refit??  Asuma smiled as he and Hinata embraced and kissed.

?Wow?!  Been a while since you?ve bathed??  She winced.

?We?ve been on border patrol for a week?  Is it that bad??  Asuma asked.

?You?re making my nose run??  Hinata said with a wink.

?Hehe?  What say I grab a shower and take you for lunch???  Asuma asked.

?I?d love to, but I have a mission??  She replied.

?Oh?  Anything good??  Asuma asked.

?Oh?  Maybe??  She grinned.

?I think the day is shot, but how about a late dinner??  She asked.

?Okay, it?s a date!?  Asuma grinned. 

?Alright, now go take a bath!?  Hinata smiled.

?I love you?!?  She whispered as he walked away.

A few minutes later she walked into the house.

?Hi, Honey!?  Sakura said.

?Hi, Mom!?

?You?re home early??

?Well, I have a mission??

?Oh???  Sakura asked with concern.

?It?s just a ?milkrun?, Mom?  I?ll be back in a few hours?!  In fact I have a dinner date with Asuma tonight!?  She smiled.

?When did he get back???  Sakura asked.

?Just now?  They came in to get supplies??  Hinata replied as she picked Tsunade up from her playpen.

?Is Obito home, yet??  She asked.

?Yeah, he came home then left again??  Sakura replied.

?How?s he doing, Mom???

?Better than I expected?  He?ll be doing missions again before the week is out?!?  Sakura replied.

Tsunade began to pull on Hinata?s ponytail and pull herself over her shoulder.

?Hey!?  She yelped as she tried to hold on to her baby Sister.

?She?s getting a grip!?  Sakura laughed.

Hinata pulled Tsunade off her shoulder, cradled her and blew on her belly.

Tsunade squealed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Chapter 515 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 515 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Three *


Hinata played with Tsunade for a few minutes, then went to her room to change clothes.

She took a few minutes to write on a scroll, then readied her Ninja Gear.

?Honey???  Sakura said.  ?I bought you a couple of new tops?  They?re in your closet?!?

?Thanks, Mom?  I see ?em!?  She replied.

Hinata took one off the hanger and put it on.

?Looks nice?!?  Sakura smiled.  ?You?re a growing woman??

?Yeah?!  The last one?s were getting a little tight??  Hinata said blushing slightly.

?I packed you a sack lunch??

?Thanks, Mom?  Oh, would you fix something for Jake??  He?s taking me where I need to go?!?

?I think I might have a couple of ears of corn??  Sakura said.

Hinata quickly took the scroll and went into Obito?s room and stuffed it under his pillow.

She went back into her room, grabbed her Weapon?s Pouch and a light jacket and started for the door.

?Here?s Jake?s corn??

?Thanks??  Hinata smiled.

Mother and Daughter looked at each other.

?I?m not going to ask you what?s on that scroll??  Sakura said.

Hinata?s heart skipped a beat as she stared at her Mother.

?Never could fool you, could I???  Hinata said.

?It?  Goes with the job, Honey?  We know that??  Sakura replied inhaling shakily.

?Mom?  I really don?t think there?s that much danger for me?  It?s a just in case??  Hinata said with all the confidence she could muster. 

?I?m proud of you, Honey??

Sakura and Hinata stared at each other, then grabbed and embraced each other.

?I love you, Mom??

?I love you, Honey?  Please stay sharp and watch yourself??  Sakura said.

?I will??

10 minutes later, Hinata was on the Practice Field with Naruto and Jake.

?Got everything you need???  Naruto asked.

?I think so, Dad??

?I guess your Mom knows??

?She always does??  Hinata chuckled.

?Yeah??  Naruto said.

?Okay?  This is your baby?  Please be careful??

?I will, Dad?  I love you??  Hinata replied.

?I love you??  Naruto said embracing his Daughter.

?Wish I could have seen Obito and High-Pockets??  She said.

?They?ll be here when you get back??  Naruto replied.

Hinata smiled.

?Bye Dad??

?Bye?  Good luck??  Naruto said.

?Summon me if you need me?  I?ll come running??  He added.

?I know you will?!?  She replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Chapter 516 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 516 - Hinata’s S-Rank Mission! - Part Four *


FOOM!

Hinata looked around.

“Wait a minute, Jake…  This isn’t the Earth Country…”  She said.

“That’s right, Cousin…  It ain’t…!”  Jake replied.

“Climb off my back and let’s talk a minute…”

Hinata slid off and stood in front of the mule.

“What do you want to talk about, Jake…?”  Hinata asked.

“I want you to get yer head in the game here…!  All this talk about getting’ killed and death and dyin’…!”  Jake said.

“I’m just trying to tell my family I love ‘em…”

“You’re scared and they’re scared…  You’re all feeding each other’s fears!”  Jake snapped.

“Would all of you be this worked up if Obito hadn’t got himself hurt so bad?!” 

“Get yer game face on, Cousin…!  You have the advantage…!”

“You didn’t read what this Kabuto guy is capable of…”  Hinata said.

“He’s probably arrogant and full of himself…!”  Jake scoffed.  

“Yeah, he’ll be tough, but careless…”

“Play yer cards right and you can catch him in the Gent’s Room with his pants down…!”

Hinata snickered.

“When you get through with him, he’ll be the most surprised lookin’ dead man you ever saw…!”

“Catch him with a Kunai to his throat while he’s gloatin’…!  That’s what I’d do…!”

Hinata smiled.

“Now…  You think you’re ready for this mission…?”  Jake asked.

“Yeah!  Thanks, Jake…!”  

“Alright…  It’s almost 1300…  6 days and 19 hours is your target…  I’ll take you one kilometer East from where we left the Novi girl.”  Jake said as Hinata climbed onto his back.

“You’ll be about 11 kilometers from the Rain Country Border…  It’s probably where she’s headed…  Get on her tail and don’t go past 9 hours…”  Jake instructed.

“Get away someplace safe and summon me…  I’ll pick you up and get you outta there…!”

“Right!”

“I WILL see you later!  You ready?”  Jake asked.

“I’m ready, Jake…!”  Hinata said.

FOOM!

Jake Transported to the designated place and Hinata hopped off.  She put her hands together, focused her Chakra and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Good luck, Cousin…!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Chapter 517 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 517 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Five *


Hinata quickly made her way West, traveled one kilometer and waited.

5 minutes later Novi passed by.

?Right on time?!?  She grinned as she followed Novi.

Less than an hour later they crossed the border into the Rain Country where Novi stopped to rest.

While she sipped from a water bottle, Hinata took the opportunity to study Novi up close.

?Can you see me???  She thought.  ?C?mon?  Take off those shades and let?s see your eyes?!?

Novi continued to sip her water, oblivious to Hinata?s presence.

Novi then opened her Weapon?s Pouch and Hinata did her best to look inside while the flap was up.

She then took a cloth and started to wipe her face.  Hinata struggled to look at her eyes when she lifted up her shades, but Novi had her eyes closed.

She then quickly put her shades back in place and put away the cloth.

Novi then took another sip of water.

Hinata sat down on the ground in frustration with her face in her hand and stared at Novi.

?Geez!  The only danger to this mission is getting bored to death!?

Novi took another sip of water.

?How much rest do you need??  Hinata hissed.

Novi finished the rest of the bottle of water and pulled out a scroll.

?Hey!  Maybe this will be good!?  Hinata thought to herself as she got up to look at her open scroll.

Novi bit her thumb and made her hand signs.

?Summoning Jutsu!?  She said.

A roll of toilet paper appeared.

?Oh, no!  I did NOT sign on for this!?  Hinata said outloud as she took a step backward.

Novi stood up and walked into the bushes.

?You are on your own!?  Hinata said waving her hand.

?I can just see Dad?s face if I put this in my report?!  Shikamaru-Sensei?s, too?!?

She started to laugh as she remembered what Jake had just told her about catching Kabuto with his pants down.

A few minutes later, Novi walked out of the bushes did some stretching exercises then leapt into the trees.

?About time!?  Hinata said as she took off after her.

Over the next 4 hours, Hinata followed Novi as she made her way further into the Rain country.

After a while, Hinata accepted that this was part of the job of spying on people.  Hours of surveillance spent in the hope of a lifesaving scrap or two of information.

Finally, Novi came to a stop.

?Is this it???  Hinata asked.

?I know you?re there!?  Novi sneered.

Hinata gasped and pulled her Kunai from it?s holster, knowing it wouldn?t do any good while she was using the Time Jutsu.

?Aw, come on??  A voice said from a tree.

?AHH!?  Hinata yelped as her heart skipped a beat.

Another Shinobi stepped out of a tree and smiled at Novi.

?Elmer, you?re job is to be a lookout!  Not ogle me!?  Novi snapped.

?Hey, you?re the prettiest thing I?ve seen all week!?  Elmer replied.

?Don?t push it?  You almost became a guinea pig last month for Kagari?  That can still be arranged!?  Novi bellowed.

?Yes, Milady?!?  Elmer said with a sigh and a mock salute.

Novi walked past Elmer and kept going.

Hinata looked at them both and followed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

*
Ye--aahh!  Chapter 518 is coming together...!

I'll post it tomorrow.

I finally got Hinata U. in an adventure where she could shine solo, with a little help from Jake...!

The plan for the series is coming together in the back of my head.

Stay tuned, I think it will be enjoyable...! ~ FLJ



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 518 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 518 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Six  *


Novi walked another kilometer and stopped.

She made a handsign and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Rats!?  Hinata yelled in frustration.

She stood there for a moment jutting her chin and realized that her head hurt, but just as soon as she noticed her headache, it went away.

She looked around and noticed the paper tags on the trees.

Hinata then walked up to one and examined it.

?A GenJutsu Trap??  She said to herself.

She realized there were paper tags stuck to the trunks of several trees around her.

?It?s a barrier?  Jake was right about the GenJutsu?  If I wasn?t immune to them, this thing would have melted my brain?!?  Hinata said to herself.

She looked around for a while.

?They might be underground??  She thought as she looked down with her hands on her hips. ?That Orochimaru guy was big on underground bases??

Hinata noticed something else and knelt down.

?Dead bugs??  Gross!?

She looked around again and noticed the ground near the barrier was littered with the carcasses and shells of dead bugs and an occasional small animal.

?We?d pay hell if we tried to attack this place in force?!?  She said to herself.



> ?Hinata?!  This is a dangerous mission?  It will be your first S-Rank, and I will repeat myself?  Do not engage the enemy and avoid detection!?  Shikamaru said.
> 
> ?Most importantly?  Our survival may depend solely on you at this time and we need you to return alive with the information at all costs??




Hinata wanted to use her Earth Jutsu to go underground and investigate further, but decided it was best to return to Konoha with what she had.

She pulled her map from her Weapon?s Pouch and made note of the location and started to plot the trees with the paper tags.

She also searched the parameter for clues and traps.

Suddenly, she heard a noise!

There was a puff of smoke and a man appeared wearing a pair of shades.

?The shades might protect against the GenJutsu??  Hinata thought.

She quickly made note on her map of the spot where the man appeared.

Hinata started to get nervous and looked at her watch.  7 hours and 43 minutes.

She bit her lower lip and decided not to press her luck.

She rolled up the scroll and cautiously walked out the way she came in.

?This is no time to be stupid??  She thought to herself.

She walked back to where Elmer was and noticed he was well away from the tags.  She hadn?t noticed before, but he also had a pair of shades on a string round his neck.

She walked away from the compound for 10 minutes and turned East toward a village that was on her map and walked another 20 minutes.

Hinata looked at her watch.  8 hours and 22 minutes.

?Hope this is good enough??  She said to herself as she walked into the woods.

She took a deep breath, knelt down and broke the Time Travel Jutsu.

The rush to the present time made her a little dizzy.

She quickly pulled her Kunai and looked around.  All was quiet.

Hinata summoned Jake.

FOOM!

?Quick Cousin!  Climb on!?  Jake said.

Hinata was on his back before he could finish speaking.

FOOM!


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 519 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 519 - Hinata?s S-Rank Mission! - Part Seven *


?So there?s GenJutsu Traps all around???  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah, sure is?!  Dead bugs and stuff all over the outside edges??  Hinata said as she pointed to her map.

?Dead bugs?!?  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, Dad?  Fresh and not so fresh!?  She said grinning.

?You?re sure you?re alright, Honey???  Naruto asked with concern.

?A little tired, but I?m okay?  In fact I?ve got a date tonight!?  She smiled.

?Hehe?  We?ll try and not keep you too long?!?  Naruto scoffed.

?Asuma?s team came back for supplies??  Shikamaru said.

?What did you find out about Novi??  Does she have the Byakugan???

?I couldn?t tell, Sensei?  Those shades she wears covers her eyes pretty good.  In fact, everyone there had a pair?!?  Hinata said.

?Probably to filter the effects of the GenJutsu??  Shikamaru said.  ?You didn?t feel anything???

?A slight headache at first, then it went away??

?You nervous system must have adjusted to it?  You didn?t even see that Cliff Trap last year??  Naruto said.

?I wondered why everyone but me was about to walk off the cliff like a bunch of lemmings??  Hinata yawned.

?Honey??  Naruto said with a chuckle.

?I?m fine, Dad?  I?m fine.

?She molded Chakra for over 8 hours, Cousin?s?!  Plus she coming off the adrenalin rush?!?  Jake said.

?Yeah, alright??  Shikamaru grinned.  

?Let take this up tomorrow?  I?ll go over the information in the meantime?  See if we can?t come up with a battle plan??

?Is there anything else you think may be important??  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah?  I wanted to go underground and check things out?  I didn?t because the information I already had was too important, but I?d like to go back in a couple of days??  Hinata said.

?Okay, Honey?  We?ll give it some thought??  Naruto said coldly.

?You did the right thing, Hinata?  Getting this back to us??  Shikamaru said.

?Go ahead and enjoy your date!?  He grinned.

?I plan to, Sensei?!?  She smiled.

?Bye, Dad!?

?Bye, Honey?  Glad you made it!?  Naruto said grabbing his Daughter for a quick hug.

?Mmnnn??  She groaned as she held her Father around his neck.

Shikamaru grinned and walked back to the office with Hinata?s map.

15 minutes later, Hinata walked into her room, took her best date dress out of her closet and hung it on a hook.

She flopped down on her bed to rest for a few minutes, but was soon fast asleep.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Chapter 520 - Master Naruto*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 520 - Master Naruto *


?Hinata?  Asuma is here??  Sakura said as she woke her Daughter up.

?Huh???  She asked groggily.

?AHH!  Ohmygod?!?

Sakura couldn?t help but laugh.

?Mom!  How long have I been asleep??!?  Hinata yelped.

?About 3 hours??

?I need to shower, dry my hair and get dressed?!?  Hinata said rushing to the bathroom.

?Tell him I?ll be ready in a few minutes?!?

Sakura grinned as she walked into the den where Asuma was waiting.

?She was sound asleep, she?ll be out soon as she can??  She said to Asuma.

?Hehe?  That must have been some mission??  Asuma said.

?I suppose??  Sakura replied.

?So how is your team doing??  She asked.

?We?re doing okay?  A lot of training and a lot of C-Rank missions??  Asuma said.

Hinata dried herself off and fixed her hair while her Mother and Asuma talked.

She put on some makeup, slipped into her date dress, took a deep breath and walked out of her room.

?Hi, Asuma!  Sorry I?m running late?!?  She gushed with embarrassment.

?Don?t worry about it?!  Asuma said with a grin.  ?I think you?re worth the wait??

He thought Hinata looked stunning, but didn?t want to ?get caught? checking her out with her Mother standing there.

They left and started to walk toward the restaurants.

?Where do you want to eat tonight??  Hinata asked.

?Anyplace is fine with me?!?  Asuma grinned while looking Hinata over from behind.

?Wow!?  He thought to himself as he walked up next to her and slipped his arm around her waist.

?Well, pick a place??  She said as she put her arm around his back and gave him a kiss on his cheek.

?How about Ronaldus???  I?m tired of all the Field Rations we?ve been eating?!?  Asuma replied.

?Sounds good??  Hinata smiled.

*****

?If we attack the compound, we?ll have to send Hinata and Obito in to do something about all those Tags and GenJutsu Traps, first??  Naruto said.

?Yeah, but I think we need to have Hinata go back and get more information before we plan anything??  Shikamaru replied.

?I don?t like that idea?  I hate it!?  Naruto said.

?You?re thinking too much like a parent and not enough like a Hokage?!?  Shikamaru said.

?AHHH!?  Naruto growled.

?You?ve got me doing your dirty work and making the tough decisions, and I don?t like that?!?  Shikamaru added.

Naruto glared at Shikamaru.

?Kids shouldn?t die before their parents??  Naruto said.

?So that?s what this is about??  Shikamaru said.

?Yeah, I guess it is?  Could you send Asuma or Tami on a suicide mission??  Even if they?re willing to try it??!?

Shikamaru groaned.

There was a long silence between both men.

?Naruto, I?ve always thought of your kid?s safety as well as my own??  Shikamaru said.

?I really think Hinata will be fine so long as she?s using that Time Travel Jutsu??

?Yeah, but there?s always the possibility of something going wrong??  Naruto said.

?It?s the risk of any Shinobi?  You know that as well as I do??  Shikamaru said.

?Sending her in there alone?  No backup??  Naruto said.

?What kind of information do we need??  He asked Shikamaru.

?Everything we can get??  Shikamaru replied.

?All Hinata can stay is 8 hours at a time, according to Jake?  It could take weeks of her going back and forth to get enough information??  Naruto said.

?You have an idea, ?Lord Hokage????  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah, I think I do??  Naruto grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 12, 2008)

*Chapter 521 - The Walk Home*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 521 - The Walk Home  *


?Thanks for seeing me on short notice??  Naruto said.

?What do you need??  Shino asked.

?Just confirmation of what we already know?  Your bugs that were lost in the Rain Country?  It was right around here, wasn?t it???  Naruto asked ah he showed Shino a copy of Hinata?s map.

?Yes?  It was?  Where did you get this??  Shino asked.

?You have your secrets?  I have mine, too??  Naruto grinned.

Shino glared at Naruto in silence.

?Don?t let it go to your head??  Shino said.

?There were a lot of dead insects and animals found at this location?  Some kind of a barrier??  Naruto explained.

?I?m sorry??  He added.

?Is whoever you sent to get this information alright???  Shino asked.

?Yeah, they?re fine?  Thanks??

*****

?What a night!  The temperature is just right!  Will you look at that moon??  Hinata said excitedly.

?You?re wired?!  Are you sure you?re okay??  Asuma asked.

?I?m fine?  Did you enjoy your dinner???  Hinata asked as she bumped her hip against his.

?It was great!  Beats that slop we take into the woods from supply?!?  Asuma said.

Hinata suddenly grabbed Asuma?s hand and pulled him under a nearby tree and kissed him passionately.

She had caught him completely off guard and he tried to catch his breath as she continued to kiss him.

Finally Hinata broke the kiss and they both breathed heavily.

?Wow??  Asuma managed to croak.

Hinata giggled as she stroked his cheek.

?Wh..What brings this on???  He asked.

?Just realizing what?s important, Sweetie?!?  Hinata replied as she kissed him again.

Asuma pulled her close with one arm and used his free hand to caress her throat and cheek.

They stopped and looked into each other?s eyes.

?I love you??  She whispered.

Asuma took a deep breath and said, ?I love you, too?  We need to stop??

?Yeah??  She said as she kissed him again.

?Honey??  He whispered.  ?I promised you and your folks I?d keep this honorable?  I meant it??

He grabbed her shoulders and pried her off.

?Save this for our wedding night?  Alright??  Asuma asked as he clasped her hands in his.

?Look at you?!?  She cooed.  

?Being a leader and all?  When did this happen???  Hinata asked with a sly grin.

?When I got serious about marrying you?  Don?t worry though, I?ll be up all night kicking myself??  Asuma replied. 

Hinata smiled, took him by the hand and led him out from under the tree.

?Walk me home??  She said softly.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 13, 2008)

*Chapter 522 - Doveryai no Proveryai*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 522 - Doveryai no Proveryai  *


?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Howdy, Cousin?!  How y?all???  Jake grinned.

?Doing just fine, Jake?  I heard you were asking about me??  Obito said.

?Hehe?  Always the hero?  Get yourself half blowed up?  I need to learn you better than that??  Jake griped.

?Yeah, well I missed you, too??  Obito replied.

?Seriously, Cousin?  Are you alright???  Jake asked.

?I?m getting my weight back up to where it was?  That Red Tag drained me?  But I should make a full recovery??

?That?s good, then??  Jake replied.

?We got a mission this morning, Jake??  Obito said.

?We?re to use your Time Travel Jutsu along with the Transportation Jutsu and check out the Rock Village??

?Oh??  What?s up, Cousin???  Jake asked.

?Dad got a report that our old buddy Colonel Leech is now the Interim Tsuchikage?  We?re supposed to check it out and make sure it?s on the level??  Obito explained.

?Doveryai, no Proveryai ??  Jake said.

?That?s right?  ?Trust but verify???  Obito replied.

?How far do we need to go back???  Jake asked.

?One day is fine?  Dad said to scrounge around for an hour?  Scope things out and report back?  He may have some business for Leech later??  Obito replied.

?Alright Cousin?  Climb on!?

*****

?Hinata?  Come in and sit down??  Naruto said to his Daughter.

?Okay, Dad??  She replied.

?Shikamaru and I have been going over everything and we?ve got a half baked idea about what to do next?  We need some time, though, to make some arrangements??  Naruto explained.

?We?re going to attack??  She said scooting up to the edge of the chair.

?At some point, yes?  It won?t be today??  Naruto replied.

?How do you feel today?  Any ill effects from over 8 hours in the Time Stream???

?Not that I can tell?  No, I feel fine.?  Hinata answered.

?Good, I want you to rest up today?  Don?t push it?  We?ll be running you ragged tomorrow or the next day??  Naruto said.

?What about going back 15 years??  Jake still thinks we need to do that and I?m not ready to go back that far??  Hinata said.

?That will have to wait a few days?  This may be more important??  Naruto replied.

?Okay??  Hinata sighed.

?Honey, I know you?re eager?  But believe me, you?ll have your hands full real soon?  So you rest up??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 13, 2008)

*Chapter 523 - Mission to the Rock*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 523 - Mission to the Rock  *


?Looks like Leech is on the level, Dad??  Obito said.

?He?s talking about making peace and cooperating with us and the Sand??

?Good??  Naruto replied.

?There is some disagreement there in the Rock, though?  Evidently there?s been a couple of attempts on his life, already??  Obito added.

?A coup, maybe???  Shikamaru asked.

?Maybe??  Naruto replied.  ?Things have been shaky there for over 30 years?  Kakashi-Sensei can testify to that??

?At any rate, I need you to take me there??  Naruto said to Obito.

?What?s up, Dad???  Obito asked.

?I want to meet with Leech? An Ambassador from the Waterfall Country delivered a message that he wanted to speak with me and try and normalize relations with us??  Naruto explained.

?I?m?  Cautious?  But at the same time, we need information on Novi and that bunch in the Rain??

?Okay, Dad?  When do we leave???  Obito grinned.

Naruto unrolled a map.

?Take us here outside the Rock Village.?  Naruto pointed.

?How long will we be gone???  Obito asked.

?Just 2 or 3 hours?  We?ll be back in time for dinner.?  Naruto grinned.

Naruto and Obito went to the roof and Obito Transported them both to one kilometer from the Rock Village.

Naruto pulled out a white flag and they made their way to the Rock Village.

They walked up to the Main Gate of the Rock Village and gave the code word.

?My name is York, Lord Hokage??  Said a Chuunin.  ?I?ll be your escort during your stay?  If you?ll follow me.?

Naruto and Obito followed York toward the Tsuchikage?s Palace.

As they approached they saw a gallows with 2 men and a woman with a rope around their necks, and another man reading the charges.

?What?s this???  Asked Obito.

?Convicted drug dealers, Sir??  York replied.  ?They were caught dead to rights with the goods??

A man wearing a black hood pulled a lever and all 3 convicts dropped through the floor and bounced at the end of their ropes, one man kicking his legs as he died.

?The new Tsuchikage has passed new decrees concerning career criminals?  We?re executing all drug dealers and rapists with concrete proof of their crimes??  York explained.

They made their way into the Palace where Leech was waiting for them.

?Lord, Hokage??  Leech greeted them.

?Lord, Tsuchikage??  Naruto replied as they shook hands.

?Obito?  I owe you a huge apology for all the crap I put you through??  Leech said.

?Well, we all make mistakes, Sir??  Obito replied coldly.

Naruto glared at his Son, but let his attitude pass.

?Yes?  Well, hopefully I can make it up to you sometime??  Leech said.

?In the meantime, come on in!  We have a lot to talk about!?  He said to Naruto as he showed them both into his office.

The doors closed and York took a seat outside.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Chapter 524 - Obito?s Recovery*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 524 - Obito?s Recovery *


FOOM!

Obito and Naruto returned to the Leaf Village after their meeting with Tsuchikage Leech.

?I?m going to talk to Shikamaru with what we have?  See if we can come up with a game plan?  Tell your Mother I?ll be home in time for dinner??  Naruto said.

?Okay, Dad??  Obito replied.

?Obito?  About your attitude?  Leech IS the Tsuchikage now?  I realize you and he have some bad blood between you, but he did apologize??

?I know, Dad?  I guess it?s because of that bad blood that it?s going to take more than an apology before he and I will be buddies??  Obito replied.

?He?s the Tsuchikage now?  You don?t have to be buddies??  Naruto scolded.

?You?ll excuse me if I refuse to trust him until he proves he can be trusted??  Obito said.

Naruto squinted his eyes, sighed and scrunched his mouth to one side of his face.

?No, you don?t have to trust him?  I?m not sure I do either, but you do need to show him the proper respect??  Naruto replied.

?Never mind the fact he put out a contract on my life??  Obito sneered.

?Hehe?  Alright?  So maybe you get some slack in private?  Just do all the fancy bows and salutes in public??  Naruto grinned.

?Go on home??  Naruto waved and started down the stairs.

Obito went down the stairs and started for the house.

?Hey, Obito!?  Hitomi yelled.

?Huh??  Oh, hi!?

Hitomi grinned, took Obito?s hand and led him to a park bench.

With a giggle she jumped onto the bench, turned around, put her arms around Obito?s neck and kissed him.

?Hey?  That?s nice?!?  He smiled as they looked into each other?s eyes.

?Where did you go today??  Or can I ask???  She grinned.

?Uh?  You can ask, but I can?t tell you??  Obito smirked while trying to sound serious.

Hitomi giggled, shook her head and ran her hand through his short hair.

?Hey, you know I kinda like this?  You standing on a bench so we can look each other in the eyes?!?  Obito said with his arms around her waist.

?It was either come up with this or carry a step ladder on a summoning scroll??  She said as she kissed him again.

Obito laughed.

?I guess it does beat standing on your toes??  He said.

?Tell me something?  How are you feeling???  She asked.

?Fine?!?  He replied.

?Really?  Are you sure??  She asked.

?Honey?  I?m fine??  Obito smiled.

?I?m sorry?  I just have it in my mind that your not but half healed??

?Don?t be sorry??  He said grinning as he pulled her close and held her. 


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Chapter 525 - A Sporting Chance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 525 - A Sporting Chance *


Hinata took off her pack, sat down and took off her boots.

She took out a map and looked it over.

?We?ll set up camp over here??  York replied.

?Okay??  Hinata answered, trying her best to copy the Earth Country accent.

She pulled out a bandage and wrapped up her ankle.

?What do we have to eat???  She asked.

?Some kind of chicken salad stuff?  You?ll love it!?  Replied a Rock Genin named Gant.

?Ugh??  Hinata groaned.

She opened a second scroll and wrote some poetry on it, then set it aside.

She then moved her pack to her feet and propped her bandaged foot on top of it.

York and Gant also sat down, pulled out some jerky and started to eat.

?Hey ?Rachel?, you want some jerky???  Gant asked Hinata.

?Nah?  I?m fine?!?  She replied.

She leaned back with her foot propped up, adjusted the Rock Forehead Protector she was wearing and put her arm over her eyes to keep the sun out.

?Whoa!  She?s hot!?  Gant said sneaking a peek.

?Relax Genin?  She?s seeing someone?  You and every other guy in the Rock have hit on her since she got here 2 days ago??  York said.

?Yeah, but I?ve got a thing for brunette?s?!?  Gant grinned.

?Hehe?  She?s really a blonde??

?EH--HH???

?It?s a Transformation Jutsu?  A disguise, ya? moron?!?  York said smacking Gant upside the head.

?Ow?!?

15 minutes later, Novi walked up the path toward Hinata.

Hinata waited, then went into her act.

?Oh, hey!?  She yelled in her best Rock accent.  

?Would you happen to be a Medical Ninja???  Hinata asked with a big grin.

?Rachel?!  You shouldn?t ask Shinobi from other countries for medical attention!?  York yelled.

?Lay off, Gunney!  This hurts!?  Hinata yelled back.

?Your Squad Leader is right??  Novi said making a handsign.

?SEALING JUTSU!?  Hinata yelled slapping her hand down onto the scroll she had written her poetry.

?WHA?  AAAAAAAAHHhhhhhhh!?  Novi screamed as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?YES!  We did it!?  Hinata yelled.

?Cool!  You got her!?  Gant yelled.

?Whew??  York sighed.

?I thought we were about to be busted when she made that handsign??  He said.

?I did, too?  That?s why I sealed her right then?!?  Hinata grinned as she rolled up the scroll.

?I gotta admit, ?Rachel?? that what you did wasn?t very sporting?!?  Gant grinned.

?She may have been too strong to give a ?sporting chance? to?  Gant??  Hinata replied.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 14, 2008)

*Chapter 526 - The Order is Given!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 526 - The Order is Given!  *


Hinata broke her Transformation Jutsu and put on her boots.

“Wow!  She looks even hotter as a blonde…!”  Gant smiled as he thought to himself.

“Waitaminute…  What are those things on her face…?  Whiskers…?  Sweet!”

“GANT!”  Yelled York.

“Huh…?!”  Gant jumped as he broke out of his stupor.

“Get your gear, we’re done…!”  York repeated.

“Oh, sorry…  I didn’t hear you…”  Gant replied.

“No, you didn’t…  You’re too busy undressing the Hokage’s Daughter with your eyes…!  Now come on!”  York growled.

Hinata picked up her pack and slung in over her shoulder.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”  She yelled as she slapped her palm to the ground.

FOOM!

“Howdy, Cousin…  How’d you do…?”  Jake asked.

“We got her, Jake!”  Hinata grinned as she waved the scroll in front of the mule.

“Shore enough…?!  That soon…?!”  Jake asked.

“Yeah, she walked right into it…!”  Gant said.

“You two climb onto Jake’s back…  I’ll hang onto his neck…”  Hinata said.

“Take us straight to the LZ, Jake…!”

“You got it, Cousin!”

FOOM!

“You’re back…?!”  Obito asked.

“Yeah!  Piece of cake!”  Hinata grinned.

“Well, make a clone as planned and take that to you Father…”  Buck replied.

“Yes, Sir!”  Hinata grinned.

“Here, hold that for me…”  She said as she handed the scroll to her twin brother.

“Shadow Clone Jutsu!”  

Hinata made a Clone who took the scroll and climbed onto Jake’s back.

FOOM!

“Where are we…?”  The Original Hinata asked.

“We’re still waiting for the bad guys to meet up after their meeting with the Novi girl…”  Buck explained.

“Your Hyuga is keeping tabs on them…”

******

“Hi, Dad!  Here’s the scroll…!”  The Hinata Clone smiled.

“Have any trouble…?”  Leech asked.

“None at all, Lord Tsuchikage…!”

“Alright…!”  Naruto said.  “Go back and tell them they may attack when ready…!”

Leech nodded.

“Wish I could go with you…”  He sneered.

“Part of being a Kage…”  Naruto said.  “Trust your people…!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 15, 2008)

*

Stay Tuned!

It's about to begin!


Spoiler:  





Somebody has a Secret...




*​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 15, 2008)

*Chapter 527 - Attack Plan*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 527 - Attack Plan *


?Neji-Sensei?  Have you found the girl they call Hack, yet???  Hinata asked.

?There?s two girls in their group?  Which one is she???  Neji asked.

?About my height and build?  Short brown hair??  Hinata replied.

?She?s staying with their leader??

?That would be Potter??

?I can see them?  I just wish we could hear what they?re saying??  Neji said.

?I see the big guy?  He?s hanging around with two other guys?  ?Mutt and Jeff???

?He?s the other dangerous one?  Obito??  Hinata said.

?I can take both of them out with Transportation Jutsu??  He replied.

?Are you up for that???  Hinata asked.

?Don?t worry, Baby Sis?  I?m not about to risk anyone here with a prolonged fight??  Obito grinned.

?I?ll use my Shadow Clones and have ?em out in 2?  maybe 3 seconds??  

?Hehe?  You sound like a man with a plan?!?  Buck said.

?Sure glad you?re on our side?!?

?Yes, Sir??  Obito replied.

?Don?t mind him, Colonel?  He doesn?t trust too well sometimes??  Hinata said.

Obito glared at his twin sister.

?Just make sure you get Hack out of the way?  Shikamaru-Sensei said she was the most dangerous one??  Hinata said.

?I?ll take her on a trip she won?t live to remember??  Obito grinned.

?Those ?Mutt and Jeff? guys are the one?s I?m after??  Said Jake.

?I know what they did to two teenage girls and their parents?  So I call dibs?!?

?All this revenge killing??  Buck sighed.

?Well, I was wondering what to use as a diversion?  Maybe you can come in from one way while Obito?s Clones are taking out the big guy and the girl?  Then my 16 guys charge in and clean up??

?Sounds like a plan?  Hinata, you?re with me??  Jake said.

?Jake???  Hinata asked.

?Hehe?  Trust me, Cousin?  I?ll show you a diversion you can tell your grandchildren about?!?  Jake grinned.

?Colonel Buck, Sir?!  I?ll bust ?em up and scatter ?em for you?!  Just say when?!?  Jake said proudly.

?Alright?  Just leave their leader for my guys?  They chopped my Nephew?s arm off??  Buck replied.

?The rookie Genin from Trinidad???  Hinata said.

?Yeah?  You ask like you saw it happen??  Buck asked.

?Uh?  No, Sir?  I just heard about it??  Hinata lied.

?Hehe?  That?s some Intelligence Service you have in the Leaf??  Buck scoffed.

?Yes, Sir?!?  She smiled to herself.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 15, 2008)

*Chapter 528 - Obito Strikes!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 528 - Obito Strikes!  *


?Obito?s Clone, Hinata and Jake are moving into position, Colonel??  Neji said.

*****

?This looks good, Jake??  The Obito Clone said.

?Good??  Jake replied as he summoned a saddle.

?Wow?  I didn?t know you had this?!?  Hinata said.

?Been a while since I?ve used it, Cousin?  Can you throw a lasso???  Jake asked.

?I think I can manage??  Hinata smiled.

?Climb on, then??  Jake instructed.

?Gimme room, Cousin?!?  Jake said to the Obito Clone.

The Clone took a couple of steps back.

?More than that?!?  Jake said.

The Clone gave Jake a look and stepped back several feet.

Jake put his hoof down and said, ?Summoning Jutsu?!?

Suddenly, there were several small explosions of smoke as one mule after another appeared.

19 mules began to bray and Jake told them to settle down.

?I explained to you earlier today what we we?re gonna do?  We?re gonna go right into the heart of ?em?!?

?Corky?  You stay with Quincannon?  Do what he does??

?Yes Sir, Sensei!?  The young mule replied.

?He?s a new recruit??  Jake muttered to Hinata.

?Alright Cousin?  We?re ready here??  Jake said.

?Good luck!?  The Obito Clone replied.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?They?re ready? Cousins?!?  The Obito clone said to Neji and the Original Obito.

?Hack is 732 meters straight ahead??  Neji said.

?You got that Number Two???  Obito asked his Clone.

?I got it??

?Attack when ready??  Colonel Buck ordered.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

The Obito Clone appeared right in front of Hack and he grabbed her.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?The hell??!?  Potter yelped.

?Charge, Cousins!?  Jake ordered.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 529 - Stampede!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 529 - Stampede! *


The 20 mules began their charge toward Potter?s men.

?Wh..What that noise???  Ray Henry asked as they felt a rumble at their feet.

?Take to the trees, NOW!?  Potter ordered.

Some leapt to the safety of the trees, while others in his Squad panicked and ran.

Jake spotted Shorty and ran toward him.

?There?s one of ?em?  Hang on, Cousin?!?  He said to Hinata.

Shorty turned and saw Jake and the other mules stampeding straight for him.

He tried to run, but staggered.

?YYAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!?  Shorty screamed as the mules trampled him to death under their hooves.

?One down?  One to go??  Jake thought to himself.

?Ugh?!  What a way to go?!?  Hinata thought as she glanced behind.

?Otis!  Jump in there and start killin? ?em!?  Potter yelled.

?Huh???  Otis grunted.

?Otis!  Kill the mules!?  Ray Henry yelled.

?Uh-hhh?  Okay!?  He yelled.

Otis jumped out of the tree and ran to intercept one of the mules.

?Sensei!?  Corky yelled at Quincannon as they followed the herd.

?Aye!  I see ?im?!?  Quincannon answered as he maneuvered himself between Corky and Otis.

FOOM!

Another Obito Clone suddenly appeared and tackled Otis and threw him to the ground.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  The Obito Clone yelled as he grabbed Otis in a stranglehold from behind.

FOOM!

The Obito Clone held onto Otis as he tried to drown the Killer Shinobi in 150 meters of water.

Otis began to panic, grabbed Obito?s forearm with both hands and began to kick.

?C?mon?  Die you murderin? Bastard!?  The Obito Clone thought as he held onto the chokehold and his own breath.

No longer able to hold his breath, Otis opened his mouth and tried to scream.

?Yeah!  Here we go!?  The Obito Clone thought as he watched the cascade of air and bubbles rise for the surface.

Otis continued to struggle until his body was forced to inhale the water.

The Obito Clone felt Otis shudder, then thrash in a last ditch effort to survive. 

The Clone held on the last few seconds until Otis drowned.

Feeling the body go limp, the Obito Clone released Otis and shoved him away, looked at him for a moment, then broke the Jutsu.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 530 - Mule Team Konoha*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 530 - Mule Team Konoha *


?I got Otis??  The original Obito said.

?You did??!?  Colonel Buck asked.  ?How???

?I drowned him, Sir??  Obito replied.

?What about Hack???  Neji asked.

?Nothing yet, Sensei?  There must be a problem??  Obito replied.

?She might be a water user??  Neji suggested.

*****

?There he is Cousin?  Checking on the other rat!?  Jake said.

?Ray Henry!  Get back up in the tree?  They?re comin? back!?  Potter yelled.

?Shorty?s dead?!?  He yelled back.  ?He?s dead!?

?No duh!  Get back into the tree!  HURRY!?

Ray Henry dashed in an effort to leap to safety.

?Now Cousin!?  Jake yelled.

Hinata threw the lasso and snared Ray Henry around his chest while he was in midair.

?What??!  NO!?  Ray Henry yelled as he felt the sudden jerk downward.

He felt his body slam onto the ground as Hinata wrapped the end of the rope around the saddlehorn.

?STOP!?  Ray Henry yelled as Jake continued to run at full gallop into the woods.

?STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!?  He yelled in terror as Jake ran for the roughest terrain he could find.

The rest of the mules broke off and then Transported themselves to Colonel Buck?s position.

?With, Jake?s complements, Sir!?  Quincannon said.

?If you and ye men will kindly hop on ta? one of us, we?ll carry ya?s inta battle and glory!?

Buck smiled.

?Mount up, men!?  He ordered.

The mules Transported Buck?s men into the fight where they engaged the balance of Potter?s Squad.

?What is this???  Potter yelled.

?I call it justice!?  Buck said as he attacked Potter with a Kunai.

Potter dodged the Kunai, summoned a mace and lunged.

Buck quickly summoned a war ax and blocked the mace.

Both Shinobi went at each other swinging their weapons and blocking each other?s blows.

?AAAIIIEEEEEEEE?.!!!!?  Ray Henry screeched as Jack dragged him through the woods.

He bounced off a tree, breaking both his legs.

Jake continued to run and turn, dragging Ray Henry over rocks and into trees as he made a circle back to the battle.

At some point, Ray Henry bounced face first into a tree trunk, snapping his neck and killing him.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 16, 2008)

*DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 531 - Man vs. Fish at 75 Fathoms*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 531 - Man vs. Fish at 75 Fathoms *


The Obito Clone had Transported himself and Hack to the ocean where he could drown her.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?  She gurgled.

There was a huge ?poof? of smoke and bubbles as a large octopus appeared.

?Crap!  She?s a water user?!?  The Obito Clone thought to himself.  ?This isn?t going to work??

The octopus attacked the Clone with ink and it?s tentacles, forcing him to release his grip on Hack.

?Ninja Art? Woman-Fish Beast Mimicry?!?  She gurgled as she focused her Chakra.

The octopus? ink cleared just in time for the Clone to watch Hack Transform into a something resembling a shark with sharp teeth and gills.

?You made a huge mistake bringing me here?  Especially a salt water ocean??  She grinned.

?This is too weird?!?  The Obito Clone thought as he wrestled with the octopus.  ?This wouldn?t even fly in a One Piece Manga!?

?Over 70 fathoms?  I don?t know how you?re able to survive at this depth and you?re Chakra obviously isn?t water based??  Hack thought to herself.

?So?Leaf Shinobi?  How long can you hold your breath???  She sneered.

?So far, about 6 or 7 minutes?  If I don?t go too deep?  Should have practiced more for this during training??  He thought.

?I could just break my Clone Jutsu and leave her here?  She?d still be out of the battle, but my orders were to assassinate her??

The Clone held his breath and flailed his arms trying to find a grip while the octopus tried to wrap it?s tentacles around him.

?Gotta get close enough, again??  The Clone thought as he managed to drive his fingers into one of the tentacles.

The octopus released ink again and the Obito Clone drove the fingers from his other hand into another tentacle and began to claw ripping the tentacle open.

?Hey!  What are you doing to my octopus??!?  Hack gurgled and the octopus released even more ink.

The Obito Clone shoved a Kunai with an Exploding Tag into the bottom of the octopus.

There was a huge concussion as the Tag Exploded, blowing the octopus apart in a large cloud of blood, guts, ink and tissue.

?NO!?  Hack gurgled as she was hurled backward from the concussion.

Stunned, Hack floated belly up as her Jutsu started to break and blood drifted out of her ears and nose.

?Uhhh?  You?  Bastard??  She gurgled.

The Obito Clone swam to Hack and grabbed her.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

They both appeared in the vacuum of space above the Earth.  

Hack died instantly from the sudden decompression and her dead body began to swell as her blood boiled.

No longer able to hold his breath, the Obito Clone disappeared in a puff of smoke.


*To be continued?
*


Joe?s Note:  No Octopuses were harmed in the writing of this fanfic?

Thank God for Wikipedia?!



> *There are three forms of the plural of octopus; namely, octopuses, octopi, and octopodes. Currently, octopuses is the most common form in the UK as well as the US; octopodes is rare, and octopi is often objected to.*[24]
> 
> The Oxford English Dictionary (2004 update[25]) lists octopuses, octopi and octopodes (in that order); it labels octopodes "rare", and notes that octopi derives from the mistaken assumption that octōpūs is a second declension Latin noun, which it is not. Rather, it is (Latinized) Greek, from oktṓpous (ὀκτώπους), gender masculine, whose plural is oktṓpodes (ὀκτώποδες). If the word were native to Latin, it would be octōpēs ('eight-foot') and the plural octōpedes, analogous to centipedes and mīllipedes, as the plural form of pēs ('foot') is pedes. In modern, informal Greek, it is called khtap?di (χταπόδι), gender neuter, with plural form khtap?dia (χταπόδια).
> 
> ...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 17, 2008)

*Chapter 532 - Final Blows*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 532 - Final Blows  *


“Whoa!  That was a weird fight!”  Obito said.

“Your other Clone…?”  Neji asked.

“Yeah…  I got the girl, Sensei…  Don’t ask me how, you’d never believe it…!”  Obito replied.

“Kid…”  Neji said as he turned and looked at Obito,  “You’d be surprised what I’d believe…”

*****

The Rock Shinobi continued to fight Potter’s Squad.

Colonel Buck swung at Potter with his war ax and missed.

They each took another swing at each other and connected with glancing blows.

Potter felt his left hand go numb and Buck felt his left shoulder break and come out of joint.

“Hehe…”  Potter said gripping his mace in his right hand.

“You need two hands to use that thing…  I only need one…”

“Maybe so…  But you’re going to die here today…”  Buck grinned.

“You first!”  Potter sneered as he lunged.

Buck managed to lift the war ax with one arm high enough to block Potter’s first blow.

Potter then reversed and swung from the other direction.

At the same time, Buck managed to twirl the war ax with one hand and drove the spike on the back edge into Potter’s right eye, through his brain and out the back of his head.

“There we go!”  Buck grinned.

Blood and cranial fluid started to ooze out of Potter’s wounds and he began to grunt, gasp and convulse.

Both men dropped to their knees.  As they did the handle of the ax hit the ground and opened Potter’s wounds further.

His body shivered and slumped over.

One of Potter’s men charged Buck from behind with a Kunai.

Another man jumped in from the flank with a sword and decapitated the attacking Ninja.

“Good job, son…  What’s your name…?”  Buck asked as he sat down on the ground.

“Brenham, Sir…”  The young Chuunin replied.

Buck nodded his head, saluted and said, “Okay, son…”

A Rock Ninja drove a Kunai into the heart of the last of Potter’s men.  He fell to the ground dead as Hinata rode up on Jake.

“Hey…  I got mine…  How about you…?”  Buck asked.

Hinata turned and looked at Ray Henry’s torn and mutilated body at the end of the rope.

“Well, he’s past hurting, but he died screaming…”  Hinata replied as she untied the lasso from the saddle.

Colonel buck shook his head.

“It’s not enough to make up for what they did…”  He said holding his shoulder.

“It never is, Cousin…  But they’ll never hurt anyone ever again, and maybe it’ll serve as a warnin’ to anyone else who wants to rape and plunder an innocent village…”  Jake said.

“Yeah…”  Buck said.

“Brenham…  Pass the word…  Decapitate all the enemies body’s and stack ‘em in a pile…!  We’ll leave ‘em right here...!”  He ordered.

“Yes, Sir!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 17, 2008)

*Chapter 533 - Dude, You?re Annoying!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 533 - Dude, You’re Annoying!  *


“We’re back…”  Naruto said to Shikamaru.

“How’d it go…?”  He asked.

“Hinata got the Novi girl and she’s sealed to this scroll…”  Naruto replied.

“They killed Potter’s men, too…”

Shikamaru grinned.

“Then we need to interrogate Novi as soon as we can…!”  He said.

“I’ll go get High-Pockets…”  Naruto replied.

*****

Some 25 minutes later Naruto escorted Naruto Jr. and Ino into the interrogation chamber.

“We have her sealed and ready…”  Shikamaru said as he handed him the shades she had been wearing.

Naruto took the shades and looked at Shikamaru.

“Yeah…  She has the Byakugan!”  Shikamaru smiled.

“That’s not really a surprise is it…?”  Naruto grinned.

“Geez…  You’re troublesome…”  Shikamaru scoffed.

“You didn’t know any more than we did…!  You’re just trying to act cool!”

Naruto continued to grin and handed him back the shades.

They walked into the chamber where Novi was strapped to a recliner and bound by strips of cloth with writing on them.

“More Leaf Shinobi…!”  She growled.  “I’ll tell you nothing…!” 

“Go ahead…”  Ino said as she nudged Naruto Jr.

He walked up to Novi.

“Hi, I’m Naruto…”  He said.

Novi glared at him.

“No way YOU are the Hokage…”  She sneered.

“I’m his Son…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Hehe…  Son of a murdering cult leader…”  She scoffed.

“Cult leader…?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

“You might as well kill me now…  My Father has told me all about you and I’m telling you nothing else…!”  She snapped.

Naruto Jr. looked over his shoulder at his Father and Ino, and shrugged his shoulders.

“Oooooo-Kay!”  He said as he arched his eyebrows, then pursed his lips.

Naruto Jr. held up three fingers to Novi’s face.

“How many fingers am I holding up…?”  He asked.

“I know this one…  I tell you three and you torture me until I tell you four!”  She sneered.

“How many fingers…?”  He asked impatiently.

“Three…”

“Very good!”

“Eh…?”

“You said you’d never tell me anything else and you just told me I was holding up three fingers…”  Naruto Jr. grinned.

“Geez!  You’re annoying!  You know that?!”  Novi exploded at the top of her lungs.

Naruto Jr. snickered.

“Dude!”  Naruto said shaking his head.  “Will you get on with it…?!”

“Oh!  Right!”  Naruto Jr. grinned.

Ino couldn’t help but laugh.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*

Saturday, October 18, 2008

No New Chapter this afternoon.

I'm at work and the next few Chapters 
will need my undivided attention.



*​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 534 - Through the Looking Glass*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 534 - Through the Looking Glass  *


Naruto Jr. made a Shadow Clone and opened a scroll.

?What?s all that for???  Novi scowled.

?To get your attention and make you ask stupid questions??  He grinned.

?Smart a??

?Peace!?  Naruto Jr. said as he placed his hand on Novi?s head and his other hand on his Clone?s head.

Novi?s white eyes rolled back in her head.

?I?m in??  He said as the Clone slapped his hand on the scroll and made a seal.

?What is he doing???  Naruto asked Ino.

?The time he did this to that Kabuto spy?  There so many GenJutsu Traps that he couldn?t keep up and the spy died??  Ino said.

?Yeah, I remember??

?This is something he came up with?  He can remove the GenJutsu and transfer it to his Clone who will safely seal it onto a scroll.?  Ino explained and the Clone created another seal.

?Naruto??  Shikamaru said.

Naruto walked over to a table where Shikamaru had a map ready.

?As soon as Naruto there can plot the positions of the GenJutsu Tags he can find out from Novi where the hideout is and how to get inside??  Shikamaru said.

?Yeah?  I?m half-tempted to just have Obito and Hinata send in a bunch of Clones and blow everything up??  Naruto said.

?I?m all for that, but we don?t know where the hideout is?  It could be yards away from the GenJutsu Traps Hinat told us about??  Shikamaru replied.

?You don?t want to try to take Kabuto out with a surgical strike???  Ino asked.

?No, that?s too dangerous?  I say we go right in and kill him??  Naruto replied.

?I agree.?  Said Shikamaru. 

?We?ll have her shades inspected?   See if we can?t duplicate them and issue them to the rest of the invasion team??

?Wow?  A lot of wild crap this girl has seen??  The Naruto Jr. Clone said as he created another seal.

?Pop?  The place where she goes in?  There?s more than just a couple of GenJutsu Traps??  The Clone said.

?In fact the shades are a trick??

?A trick???  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah?  This place you?re talking about?  It loaded with all sorts on GenJutsu spells?  Sound, visual?  Even airborne?!?  The Clone said.

?Great??  Naruto replied and Shikamaru shook his head.

?Wow?!  They even have one that?s soaks through the skin?!?  The Clone yelled.

?Okay?  Yeah?  They do a Trasportation Jutsu to get in?  It?s a large room with a long hallway??

?Stay with it, Son?  See where it goes??  Naruto said.

?We need to figure out ?where? all this is underground??  Shikamaru said.

?This is going to take some time, Shikamaru?  Be patient and give my apprentice time to do his job??  Ino said.

?Geez?  How troublesome??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 535 - Emergency Trip to the Waves*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 535 - Emergency Trip to the Waves  *


FOOM!

“Here we are, Cousins…”  Jake said.

“The Land of Waves…”  Takahiro said.

“Yeah, I’ve never been here…”  Hitomi replied.

Hitomi, Takahio, Youkako and Jake walked into the village.

“Excuse me…  Could you tell me where our other Leaf Squad is…?”  Youkako asked an old fisherman.

“Over there, Shinobi…”  He replied as he pointed toward the woods.

They walked into the woods and found Kiba training a squad of three rookies to use their Chakra to climb trees.

“Wow!  This brings back memories!”  Hitomi said.

“Hitomi!  Takahiro!  What are you guys doing here…?!”  Kiba asked.

“Well, Sensei…  I’m here to take you back ASAP…!”  Hitomi replied.

“Take me back…?”  Kiba asked.

“That’s right, Sensei…  Mine and Youkako’s orders are to take over training for you…”  Takahiro explained.

“You’re just Chuunin…”  Kiba said.

“We were all that was available on short notice, Sensei…”  Youkako said. 

“Larry, Darryl and Darryl…!  Come down here for a moment!”  Kiba yelled to his rookies.

“Did anyone say anything…?”  He asked.

“No, Sensei…  Naruto-Sensei only ordered us to get you and bring you back as fast as we could…”  Hitomi replied.

“I will say…that he looked very troubled…”

“Naruto…”  Kiba said.

“He must need my tracking skills somewhere…”

“Guys, this is Takahiro and Youkako…  They will be taking over this squad while I return to Konoha…”

“This is Larry, Darryl and Darryl…”

“Hi guys!  What’s happening?”  Takahiro grinned as he put his hands on his hips.

“Well, Sensei…  First of all we have some pervert standing in front of us with the barn door open…”  Larry said.

“Eh?”  Takahiro asked.

“XYZ…  Sensei…”  Darryl replied.

The other Darryl glared at Takahiro as he looked down.

“GHAA!”  He yelped as he spun around.

Hitomi snickered and Youkako smiled.

“I saw it but wasn’t going to say anything…”  Youkako sneered.

“I’m sorry…”  Hitomi snorted.

“Paybacks are hell, ladies…”  Takahiro said while his face was beet red.


*To be continued…


Joe’s Notes:  This happened to Jackie Gleason one time in front of a live audience…!

It's always funny when it happens to the other guy...




*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 536 - Shocking News!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 536 - Shocking News!  *


FOOM!

“There they are…”  Naruto said as they stood in the park.

“Yeah…”  Replied Ino.

“Hey!”  Kiba grinned as he slid off of Jake’s back.

“Mom…?”  Hitomi asked with a concerned look.

“Honey…  Would you and Jake leave us for a while…?  We need to talk to Kiba…”  Ino said.

“Uh…  Alright…  C’mon Jake…”  Hitomi replied.

“Hang on, Cousin!”  Jake replied.

FOOM!

“Wow…  You two have some long faces…  I guess you have a tough job for me…”  Kiba said.

“It’s not a job…  Kiba…”  Naruto interrupted.

Ino broke into tears and hugged Kiba.

“What the…  Naruto…?”  Kiba asked.

“Kiba…  Sit down…”  Naruto said.

Ino let go and they sat down on a bench.

Kiba had a sick feeling in his stomach.

“I have good, but disturbing news, Kiba…”  Naruto said.

“You’ve found Hinata’s body…”  He said.

“God!”  Ino groaned.

“No, old friend…  She’s alive…”  Naruto said.

“What…?!”  Kiba gasped.

“She… was captured and taken over by one of the Kubuto’s 15 years ago…  She still is one…”  Naruto explained.

Kiba sat with his mouth open as the news sank in.

“Is…Is she…?”  Kiba asked.

Ino rubbed his shoulder.

“We were duped…  We were all duped, Kiba…  I’m so sorry…”  She said.

“Where is she, now…?”  Kiba whispered.

“Don’t worry…  Kiba…  We’re organizing a rescue mission, now…”  Naruto said, looking him straight in the face.

“It’s going to be tricky and extremely dangerous…  So we have to plan it to the last detail…  This is all Top Secret, as well…”  Naruto said.

“Oh, God…!”  Kiba said as he leaned forward and put his hands to his face and shook.

“Kiba…  We’re going to get her back…  I swear!”  Naruto said.

“Takahiro…  It’s Takahiro all over again, isn’t it…?”  Kiba asked.

“Yes…”  Naruto said.  “High-Pockets will save Hinata just like he saved Takahiro…”

“Yeah…”  Kiba replied.

“How… did you learn all of this…?”

Naruto and Ino looked at each other.

“Hinata…  Naruto’s Hinata… captured a girl in the Rain who was working with Kabuto…”  Ino explained.

“Kiba…  She… She’s your Daughter!”  Ino whispered through tears.

Kiba sat in stunned silence.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh. My. God.  *crys* Soo good..


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

Søphié™ said:


> Oh. My. God.  *crys* Soo good..



*
Glad you like it...

I've been sitting on this since the end of Vol. 1...

I had no idea how to unveil it until today.

Ino and Naruto broke the news of 'Hinata's death' to Kiba and I figured it was fitting that they should break the news to him... ~ FLJ


*


----------



## S?phi? (Oct 19, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> *Glad you like it...*
> 
> *I've been sitting on this since the end of Vol. 1...*
> 
> ...


 
I loved it!! pek

Can't wait for MOAR!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 537 - Novi's Story*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 537 - Novi's Story  *


“So Iwashi’s report was a lie…”  Kiba said.

“Evidently…”  Naruto replied.  

“Obito suspected some of this right after you guys came back from the sound…  I let him dig around, but he wasn’t able to come up with anything concrete…”

“High-Pockets learned all this from his first interrogation of Novi…”

“What a name…”  Kiba said.

“Yeah, I know…”  Naruto replied.

“Anyway, near as we can tell, your wife was captured along with her team and Iwashi was brainwashed to come back with his story…”

“Hinata was already pregnant with Novi when she left for the mission, and was raised by Hinata and another Kabuto going by the name of Kagari…”

“When do you expect to go in and get Hinata…?”  Kiba asked.

“Soon as High-Pockets gets more information…  We have problems we have to work around…  There are a lot of GenJutsu Traps set up that make a frontal attack impossible…”

“A small squad…”  Kiba said.

“Exactly.”  Naruto replied.

Naruto, Kiba and Ino walked up to the chamber where Novi was being held.

“Kiba…  She’s been raised to believe we are a cult hell-bent in taking over the world…  And she would kill us all if she could right now…”  Naruto explained.

“High-Pockets has her in a coma of his own design while he gets some rest…  Know he’s doing everything he can…”

“Can..Can I see her…?”  Kiba asked.

“Sure…  I’ll go with you…”  Ino said as she put a key into the lock and opened the door.

“Naruto…  Thanks…”  Kiba said.

“Yeah…”

Kiba walked up the recliner Novi was strapped into.  He looked at the monitors she was hooked up to and sat down in a chair next to Novi.

Naruto Jr. was asleep on a fold-out bed in the corner.

“He won’t leave…  Wants to stay here in case anything does go wrong…”  Ino whispered.

Kiba nodded.

“She looks just like her Mother…”  Kiba whispered.

“Yes, she does…”  Ino smiled.

“There’s no doubt…?”  Kiba asked.

“Her DNA is a match with yours and Hinata’s…”  Ino replied as she put her hand on Kiba’s shoulder.

“Never question that she is YOUR Daughter…”  She whispered.

Kiba reached his hand up and looked at Ino.

“Go ahead…!  You can touch her…!”  Ino smiled with a tear running down her cheek.

Kiba reached to Novi’s face and brushed her hair out of the way.

“My God…”  Kiba whispered.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 538 - Sealed Memories*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 538 - Sealed Memories  *


Naruto Jr. and Ino walked out of the chamber and into the hallway where Naruto, Kiba and Hinata Uzumaki were waiting.

“Well…  How did it go…?”  Naruto asked.

“She’ll be fine, now…  I sealed her memories and gave her amnesia…”  Naruto Jr. said.  

“You can even take the straps off if you want…”  

“What…  Happens now…?”  Kiba asked.

“You get acquainted with your Daughter…”  Naruto grinned.

“I warn you though…  Teenage Daughters are a royal pain in the rump, but you’ll enjoy it!”

“Da--ad!”  Hinata yelped as she slapped her Dad’s shoulder.

Naruto chuckled, grabbed Hinata, pulled her close, kissed her forehead and held his arm around her.

“Geez…  Where do I start with this…?”  Kiba asked.

“I’d start with the truth…  Or at least part of it…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“The last 15 years of her life is a lie…  Right now she has no recollection of any of it…  When she wakes up, she’ll be at complete peace, but she won’t know anyone…  Or remember any of her Jutsu…”  He explained.

“But, wouldn’t it be kinder to give her some happy memories…?”  Hinata asked.

“No…”  Naruto Jr. replied.  “It will be best to start making those today…  Kiba-Sama…”

“I understand…”  Kiba smiled.

“Know this…  Her life has been hellish…”  Naruto Jr. explained.  

Hinata and this Kagari have been her ‘Mother and Father’ and that’s what she’s called them…  There hasn’t been a lot of love…  Just some cold and very weird group hugs between the three of them…”

“What do I call her…?  I didn’t even know Hinata was pregnant, much less have a list of names…”

“I’d call her Novi for now…”  Ino said.  

“You may not like the name, but that is something you, Hinata and Novi should discuss when you’re reunited and the dust settles…”

“Will I have to feed and burp her…?  Change diapers…?!”

“No…  Just talk with her…  I sealed her memories…  I didn’t make her stupid…!”  Naruto Jr. grinned.

“Yeah…  Okay…”  Kiba replied.

“High-Pockets…  I need you and Hinata to come with me…  Shikamaru is waiting for us…”  Naruto instructed.

“I’ll keep you in the loop, Kiba…”

“Yeah… Let me know if I can do anything…”  He replied.

“Naruto…  I’ll trust you on this…  And anyone you send…  Tell them thanks for me, whoever they are…”  Kiba said.

“I’ll…  Tell them!”  Naruto said as he looked at Hinata.

Naruto, Hinata and Naruto Jr. left the building.

“Kiba…  You wait here…  I’m going to go in and change her clothes and brush her hair…  She should wake up in an hour or so…”  Ino said.

“Thanks Ino…  For everything…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 20, 2008)

*Chapter 539 - Rough Draft*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 539 - Rough Draft  *


“The hideout is underground, Dad…  I couldn’t pinpoint where…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Then the obvious thing to do is for me to use Earth Jutsu and sneak up on Kiba’s wife, seal her to a scroll and then get the heck out of there…!”  Hinata suggested.

“I agree…”  Shikamaru said.

“Can you go back in time and scope things out, first…?”  Naruto asked his Daughter.

“Sure…  Once we can figure out where this place is…”  Hinata replied.

“I’ll tell you how you can find it…”  Obito grinned.

“Kiba himself taught me this…  Take a compass heading and walk 100 meters, then take a 90 degree turn and walk 200 meters…”

“If you don’t find anything, take another 90 degree turn and walk 300 meters…”

“If there’s something out there, you’re sure to run into it…”

“That’s a lot of walking underground, Obito…  And we don’t even know how deep this place is…”  Hinata said.

“If I do all that walking at 20 feet and the hideout is 40 feet, I’d miss it altogether…”

“Orocimaru’s hideouts we’re never more than 25 to 30 feet deep…”  Naruto said.  “Part of the Jutsu which created them…”

“I can tell you that Novi always faced South when doing her Transportation Jutsu into the hideout…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Son, did you find out what this Kagari guy looks like…?”  Naruto asked.

“Yeah, Dad…  He’s kinda average looking…”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“Slightly crazy in a evil sort of way…  Kiba’s wife keeps to herself in another part of the hideout and runs her own operations…”

“What kind of operations…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“Lots of chemistry…  I don’t know what kind…”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“I want you to look through some Bingo Books when you get through with Novi…  See if we can’t ID this guy…”  Naruto said.

“Okay…  It’s about time for me to go back to Novi…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Do you want me to have Jake take me to the Rain and see if I can find the hideout…?”  Hinata asked.

“No…  Let’s give this some more thought before we do anything like that…”  Naruto replied.

“Much as I want to rescue Hinata Inuzuka, I don’t want to risk either her life or yours by going back and forth on one wild goose chase after another…”

“She’s ‘safer’ like she is for the moment…  If you can call it that…”

“She’s been a Kabuto for 15 years…  Another day isn’t going to make much difference…”  Shikamaru said.  

“It’s more important to rescue her successfully…  However at the same time…  We need to strike before they miss Novi…”

“That’s why I gave instructions to Ino to keep Novi in the Interrogation Chamber and out of public until we’re done…”  Naruto said.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 21, 2008)

*Chapter 540 - Getting Acquainted*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 540 - Getting Acquainted  *


?Novi?  Wake up, Honey??  Kiba said.

The girl groggily opened her eyes, moaned and licked her lips.

She stared at Naruto Jr. as if to study him.

?Who are you???  She groaned.  ?Where am I???

Naruto Jr. chuckled and smiled.

?You probably don?t remember me?  I?m Naruto Uzumaki?  Junior?!?  He grinned.

Novi extended her arms out and stretched.

?Novi, when you wake up, we need to tell you some things??  Ino smiled.

?Okay??  She yawned.

She turned and saw Kiba.

?Oh?  Who are you???  She asked.

?That?s one of the things I need to tell you?  You have amnesia??  Ino said.

?Am-what???  She yawned and rubber her eyes.

?AMNESIA?!  Memory loss??  Ino chuckled.

?Ohh?  Okay??  Novi replied as she scratched her head.

?This guy here is your Dad?  His name is Kiba?  And my name is Ino??

?You?re? my Dad??  I?m sorry?  I..I don?t remember you??  Novi said.

?That?s okay?  Honey??  Kiba said uncomfortably with a grin.

?We?re going to, uh?  Work through this together??

?Alright?  Can I get something to eat?  I?m starving??  Novi asked.

?Sure!  What would you like???  Ino replied.

?I..I don?t know?  What do I like???  Novi asked.

Ino suggested a bowl of rice to start with, then Kiba cut up an apple and they shared it.

?You?re my Dad???  She asked.  ?I?m sorry?  I..I don?t remember you at all??

?Novi?  I have some things I need to explain??  Ino said.

?You were captured by some bad people?  Naruto here isolated your memories to protect you while you recover here at the hospital??

?Now, Kiba-Sama here is your Dad?  You need to trust him?  Will you do that???

Novi looked at Kiba and he gave a small grin.

?Okay??  She said.

Novi bit into a slice of apple and looked around as she chewed.

?Wow?  I really don?t remember any of you??  She said.

?Don?t let it scare you??  Ino said.  ?Given time, things will eventually make sense.

She looked at Kiba.

?Are you? really my Dad???

?That?s what the blood test says?!?  Kiba grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## ragumanickam (Oct 21, 2008)

FLG, I solely registered here to wish you luck for upcoming chapters. I started reading your fanfic one week ago and I have read it 4 times already. You story is number one in my book.pek Don't let yourself down just because some people didn't like your story, you still have many fans to support you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 21, 2008)

*Chapter 541 - Full Disclosure*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 541 - Full Disclosure *


?So my Mom is still being held by these guys???  Novi asked.

?That?s right??  Kiba answered as he, Ino and Naruto Jr. explained things to Novi.

Novi looked at her lap as she sat in her hospital bed.

?It?s so strange to not be able to remember anything??  She said.  ?Yet, it doesn?t bother me?  Why is that???

?That?s my doing??  Naruto Jr. said.

?You were trained to attack us by this Kabuto guy?  Your memories are sealed and they will stay that way until I release them??

?I? I don?t know if I like that??  She said.

?If you had attacked the Village, someone would?ve had to kill you??  Ino said.

?Nobody wants that??

?You should have a chance to know the truth?  And your Dad??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Trust me?  I saw what you have been through?  It?s not pretty??

?I feel like I?ve been ripped off??  Novi said.

?You have?  So have I??  Kiba said.

?24 hours ago, I didn?t even know you existed and I thought your Mom had died 15 years ago??

?So what happens now???  She asked.

?I start right now?  To become the best parent that I can??  Kiba said.

?I?ll probably screw a few things up, but hope you?ll work with me??

?What about Mom???

?We have some people trying to get her back?  It may take a few days??  Ino said.

?What happens if they don?t???  Novi asked.

?I?ve known Naruto for a long time??  Kiba grinned.  ?He?ll figure a way?!?

Novi had a puzzled look.

?This guy???  She asked as she pointed to Naruto Jr.

?No!  He means HIS Dad?!?  Ino laughed.

*****

??CHOO!?  Naruto sneezed.

?Gesundheit??  Shikamaru said.

?D?anks??  Naruto said as he blew his nose.

?Ugh?  That red-lining the gross-out factor??  He said as he wiped his nose with a wad of clean toilet paper.

?Dad?  They make handkerchiefs, you know??  Hinata winced.

?Ah, I?m a guy Honey?  A roll of toilet paper in my desk drawer works just fine?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Do you see anything in those Bingo Books yet???  He asked.

?No?  Nothing??  She frowned.

?Well, keep ?em out for High-Pockets?  He knows what Kagari looks like?  Most likely another body Kabuto took over??  Naruto said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 21, 2008)

ragumanickam said:


> FLG, I solely registered here to wish you luck for upcoming chapters. I started reading your fanfic one week ago and I have read it 4 times already. You story is number one in my book.pek Don't let yourself down just because some people didn't like your story, you still have many fans to support you. Keep up the good work.




Many thanks!  Glad you like it.

I plan to wrap it up just before Thanksgiving...  Things will get busy at work for the holidays and I'll be too snowed under to write.

I didn't think it would go over 500 Chapters back in February.

It does help with the typing skills and sentence composition though...

Plus, it's better than just vege-ing in front of the TV...!


Stay tuned!  More after I figure out what's gonna happen next... 

(Maybe I'll do a Star Trek War Novel after the 1st...  Or a Highway Patrol car chase & shoot 'em up...!)

~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 22, 2008)

*Chapter 542 - More Questions Than Answers*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 542 - More Questions Than Answers*


?So how?s Novi and Kiba doing???  Naruto asked.

?They?re doing okay, Pop?!?  Naruto Jr. replied as he looked through the Bingo Books.

?I don?t see him in here??  He said.

?I gotta tell you, Dad?  This Kagari guy didn?t strike me as a Ninja??

?He might not be?  He could just be some guy Kabuto took over??  Naruto replied.

?We?ll have an artist come in a draw up a picture for you??

?Show me on the map where you saw all the GenJutsu traps??  Hinata asked.

*****

Novi finished her shower and began to dry off.

?Ino-Sama???

?Yes, Novi???  Ino asked from the door.

?What are my Mom and Dad like???

?Your Dad is a tough, fearless and dedicated Shinobi?  He?s earned the respect of everyone in this Village.?  Ino answered.

?He tried to date after we all thought your Mother was dead, but he couldn?t bring himself to do it??

?Your Mother was very quiet and shy when she was growing up, but she grew and changed?  I?ve never seen someone so bold in combat.?

*****

Shikamaru came into the Hokage?s Office, motioned to Naruto and they stepped outside.

?Jake wants to see you??  Shikamaru said.

?Wants to see ME???  Naruto asked.  

?Yeah?  Up on the roof with Obito??

Naruto walked to the roof where Jake and Obito were waiting.

?Jake??  Naruto said.

?Lord, Hokage?  I want to try and talk you into sending Hinata into the Time Stream before you try this rescue mission??  Jake said.

?Do? you think that?s necessary, now??  We?ve know Hinata Inuzuka?s alive and where they are??  Naruto replied.

?Call it instinct, Lord Hokage?  We don?t know HOW they were caught?  I think we need that information??  Jake said.

?That?s asking a lot of Hinata?  Especially when I need her to lead this mission in the next day or so??  Naruto replied.

?We need her to go in and you go with her?  I can?t risk it, Jake??

?What are you gonna do then??  Send her in to try and capture Inuzuka??  She?s one of these Kabuto?s and has the Byakugan?!?  Jake said.

?She caught Novi without any problems??  Naruto grinned proudly.

?That?s different?  Novi?s a kid without formal training?  This Kabuto guy isn?t??  Jake glared.

?I know??  Naruto said.

?Jake, I thank you for your concern for my kids?  I really do?? 

?Dad?  Why don?t I send a Shadow Clone back in time??  At least let me give it a try??

?No, Dad?  Let me??  Hinata grinned at her twin Brother.  ?I?m best suited for this job?!?

?Hinata???  Naruto asked.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 22, 2008)

*Chapter 543 - Clone Test*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 543 - Clone Test  *


?What about it, Jake??  Has a Shadow Clone ever gone back in time???  Naruto asked.

?I don?t know, Cousin?s?  I don?t think so??  Jake replied.

?What happens if the Clone breaks the Jutsu while they?re in the Time Stream??  Or goes beyond POE???  Obito asked.

?The problem is you?re splitting your Chakra??  Jake said.

?You know ours recovers fast, Jake!?  Obito said.

?Hmph?  So it does??  Jake replied.  

?I will tell you this?  You may not lose your life if the Clone breaks the Jutsu, but I?d bet 2 ears of sweet corn you?d lose the information they gather??

?So my Clone needs to return to the present before breaking the Jutsu?  Okay, let?s try it!?  Hinata said.

She made a Shadow Clone and the Clone went 24 hours into the past.

An instant later the Clone returned.

?Now don?t tell me, tell Dad what you learned, then break the Jutsu?!?  Hinata said.

Hinata?s Clone winced then whispered into Naruto?s ear.

?Eh??!  Are you kidding me??!?  Naruto yelped.

?That?s just wrong?!?  He chuckled.

?What??!?  Hinata asked.

?Break your Jutsu??  Naruto said to the Clone.

Hinata?s Clone broke her Jutsu in a puff of smoke.

?Ewww!  That IS wrong!?  Hinata yelped.

?What???  Obito asked.

Naruto and Hinata looked at each other, grinned and cracked up laughing.

?Oh, I gotta hear this??  Obito said.

?Yeah, me too?!?  Jake replied.

Naruto and Hinata continued to laugh.

?Kakashi-Sensei??  Hinata giggled.

?Old fart?s in the woods makin? out with Ayame Ichiraku??  Naruto snickered.

Obito rolled his eyes and shook his head.

?Yeah??  Well good for him?  ?Bout time that ol? boy had hisself a steady girl?!?  Jake grinned.

?Actually it was more like Ayame was making out with him?!?  Hinata sneered.

?I?ll be sure and give him a hard time with that??  Naruto chuckled.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 22, 2008)

*

Wow...

Things are slow tonight...

Everyone must have a hot date...

All I have tonight is a sick dog I gotta clean up after...    

The next Chapter may be running late...  

~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 23, 2008)

*Chapter 544 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 544 - Hinata’s Excellent Adventure - Part One*


After discussing plans, Hinata created three Shadow Clones and they waited until their Chakra built back up.

“Alright Cousin…  You know how far back to go…  Be sure and break your Jutsu’s as soon as you return…”  Jake instructed.

“Especially if you’re in the Rain…”  Naruto added.

“We should know in a few moments what you learned…  Don’t push it past 8 hours…”  Jake said.

“I’ll take the first two clones and Obito will drop off the third clone…”

The first Hinata Clone climbed onto Jake’s back.

FOOM!

“This is where Obito and I had left off…  They spent their first night here 15 years ago and we left them in the middle of the night…”  Jake explained.

“I gotcha Jake…!”  The Hinata Clone said.

She climbed off Jake’s back, focused her Chakra and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“See you in a few, Cousin…”

FOOM!

*****

The Hinata Clone found herself at the campsite 15 years ago.

Iwashi was now standing guard while Hinata Inuzuka and Genzou slept.

5 hours later they were awake and on their way toward the Rain.

“A cult…”  Genzou muttered.

“Yes…”  Hinata replied.  “And reports say they are stocking weapons that could destroy a Village…”

“What kind of weapons, I wonder…”  Iwashi said.

“Guess it’s our job to find out…  How much further…?”  Genzou asked.

“We won’t reach the border until tomorrow morning…”  Hinata replied.

Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone followed until the 8 hours was up.

The Clone returned to the present and then took note of the location and broke her Jutsu.

“Okay…  My first clone is back…!”  Hinata said.

“Less than 4 minutes…”  Naruto replied.

“Alright Jake, my Clone made it to here…”  She pointed on the map.

“How you feel, Cousin…?”  Jake asked.

“Never better!”  She grinned.

“We’ll have this run down in no time!”  Jake said.

The second Clone mounted Jake and he took her to the place Hinata indicated.

3 minutes later that Clone returned to the present and broke her Jutsu.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 23, 2008)

*Chapter 545 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 545 - Hinata’s Excellent Adventure - Part Two *


After Hinata, Jake and Obito cycled a couple of more of Hinata’s Clones, the squad finally crossed into the Rain Country.

“We’ll stop here and change clothes…”  Genzou said.

The squad changed into their ANBU fatigues and put on their masks.

“Do either of you see anything…?  Genzou asked.

“Nothing with my Byakugan…”  Hinata Inuzuka replied.

“Me neither…”  Iwashi mumbled.

“Alright, take turns and do a sweep every 5 minutes of so…”  Genzou instructed.

“We’ll keep 10 meters between us and use hand signals…”

“Right…”  “Yes…”

The squad went forward and Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone looked at her watch and followed.

“5 hours…”  The Clone thought to herself.

“I’ll have to break away and get to a secure location before I return to the present…”

The Clone followed for another 3 hours and 17 minutes and the squad stopped to check their map.

Hinata Inuzuka coughed and straightened her vest, then Iwashi flipped Genzou his middle finger.

Genzou reached into his pack and tossed a roll of toilet paper to Hinata.

She giggled softy and saluted with the roll of toilet paper, then walked off into the woods.

Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone rolled her eyes and shook her head.

Just then a large snake slithered out from under a bush.

“Geez!”  The Hinata Clone jumped and shrieked. 

“I HATE snakes!”  She shivered.  

She remembered the snake couldn’t touch her while she was in the Time Stream, but it still gave her the creeps.

“Wait a minute…!”  She thought.  Snakes rarely FOLLOW a human being…  They usually go the other way to get away from them…!”

The Hinata Clone then followed after Hinata Inuzuka.

Several meters away, Hinata was fastening her belt and putting her vest back on.

“What are you doing here…  Kabuto…?”  Hinata asked.

The snake disappeared in a puff of smoke and there stood a man Hinata Uzumaki had never seen before.

“Kabuto…?”  The man asked.

“Don’t play dumb…  I’d know you Chakra anywhere…”  Hinata sneered.

“Hinata Hyuga…  My you’ve gotten bold!”  The man said with a puff of smoke.

There stood Kabuto complete with glasses and gray ponytail.

“It’s not Hyuga anymore…”  She said.

“Oh…!  Well…  That figures…  Any Kunoichi with a body like yours wouldn’t last too long before landing a beau…”  Kabuto replied.

“Congratulations…”  He sneered.

“Kukukuku…”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Chapter 546 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 546 - Hinata’s Excellent Adventure - Part Three*


“Kiss my Wagashi…!”  Hinata Inuzuka sneered as she quickly threw three Kunai at Kabuto.

“You’ll have to do better than that my dear…!”  Kabuto grinned as he dodged the Kunai.

“Avoid close combat at all costs…”  Kabuto told himself.

Hinata activated her Byakugan and made handsigns.

“What’s this…?”  Kabuto asked himself.  

“Ah, something new…  Alright, I’ll play along…”  He thought.

Hinata created a ball of spinning Chakra in the palm of her hand and started for Kabuto.

“A Rasengan…?”  Kabuto thought.  “No…  It’s not Rasengan, but still a nasty Jutsu just the same…”

Kabuto ran backward planning to use the trees surrounding the clearing.

Just then another Hinata hit him from behind with the ball of Chakra.

“Marie LaVeau ‘Another-Man-Done-Gone’ No Jutsu!”  Hinata yelled as she hit Kabuto between his shoulder blades with the ball.

“EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE…!”  Kabuto screamed like a girl as the Chakra composed of water and electricity began to broil him alive.

Genzou and Iwashi walked up and both men began to sweat at the sight.

“Marie LaVeau ‘Another-Man-Done-Gone’ No Jutsu…?!”  Genzou asked with his eye twitching.

“Something I worked up with Naruto and the Sixth…”  Hinata grinned as Kabuto’s charred body fell to the ground face first.

“Including the Shadow Clone…?”  Iwashi asked.

“Yeah!”  Hinata smiled as her Clone broke the Jutsu in a puff of smoke.

“She’s more capable than I gave her credit for…”  Genzou thought.

Genzou walked over to Kabuto’s body and began to search his pockets.

“Ugh…”  Ninata groaned as she sat down.

“Are you alright…?”  Iwashi asked.

“Yes…  I’m fine…  That Jutsu takes a lot out of me for a few minutes whenever I use it…”  She replied.

“It’s mostly Lighting Chakra with about 8% water to give it a boost…”

“Wow…  Look at these scrolls…!”  Genzou said.

“And a Bingo Book…!”  He added.

“Looks like we hit the jackpot…!”  Iwashi said.

*****

Hinata Uzumaki's Clone looked at her watch.

“I have 47 minutes left and they’ll be here for a while…  Guess I’ll head East for about 30 minutes and go back…”  She thought to herself.


*To be continued…


Joe's Notes:  Re: “Marie LaVeau ‘Another-Man-Done-Gone’ No Jutsu”    Apologies to Bobby Bare... (Great tune!) ~ FLJ



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 24, 2008)

*

RE: "Marie LaVeau"  by Bobby Bare

THIS

Fun song...!  (Just in case you were wondering...) ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Chapter 547 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 547 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Four*


Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone left the squad and had gone about 30 feet away from the clearing when she saw another large snake.

?Did Kabuto pull a fast one???  She asked.

The Clone looked at her watch.

?I don?t have time?? She thought.  ?Get back and let the next Clone take it from here??

She made note of the time and ran East for 30 minutes.

?This should do??

The Clone took a deep breath and returned to the present, then broke the Jutsu.

?Whoa!?  The original Hinata yelped.

?What happened???  Naruto asked.

?Hinata Inuzuka zapped a Kabuto with a ?Marie La-Something? Jutsu??

?Oh?  Yeah??  Naruto grinned.

?She worked on that for months?!?

?Well, there?s more?  There?s another snake hanging around??  Hinata said.

?Another snake???  Obito asked.?

?Yeah, Kabuto tried to sneak up on the squad Transformed into a snake??  Hinata explained.

?Part of Orochimaru?s Jutsu??  Naruto said.

Hinata showed Obito and her fresh Clone where the previous Clone had left and at what time frame.

?I figure we?ll go in here??  Obito said.

?You?re deep into the Rain Country now, so move fast!?  Naruto said.

?Okay, Dad!?  The twins replied together.

The Hinata Clone hugged Obito from behind.

FOOM!

?Here we are?!  Go for it Sis!?  Obito boomed.

The Clone focused and went back to the past, then Obito Transported back to the Leaf.

The Hinata Clone checked her map, looked at her watch and made her way back to the squad.

35 minutes later she arrived back at the clearing.

?Now, where?s that snake???  She asked looking around.

?There it is!?

*****

?Ugh??  Ninata Inuzuka groaned as she sat down.

?Are you alright???  Iwashi asked.

?Yes?  I?m fine?  That Jutsu takes a lot out of me for a few minutes whenever I use it??  She replied.

?It?s mostly Lighting Chakra with about 8% water to give it a boost??

?Wow?  Look at these scrolls?!?  Genzou said.

?And a Bingo Book?!?  He added.

?Looks like we hit the jackpot?!?  Iwashi said.

Iwashi and Hinata looked the scrolls over.

?He?s got some sick Jutsu?s on this scroll??  Iwashi said.

Hinata started to shiver and set down the scroll.

?What???  Genzou asked.

?He?s got dead bodies sealed to this one??  Hinata said.

?Boys 12 to 20 years of age, and in order?  Girls at the other end??  Genzou said as he examined the scroll.

?Crap?  What a sick Bastard?!?  Iwashi said.

?We have to figure out what this guy and his followers are up to and stop them??  Hinata said.

?I?ll give you the Grand Tour!?  Said a voice from behind.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## ragumanickam (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice chapter! Whose voice was it? Kabuto? Oh mystery...can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 548 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 548 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Five *


Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone had watched the last few minutes as the snake slithered silently toward the squad and Transformed in a puff of smoke into a man.

?That?s that Kagari guy?!?  She thought.

*****

?I?ll give you the Grand Tour!?  Kagari said.

?Who the hell are you??!?  Genzou asked.

Kagari sighed arrogantly.

?If you must know, my name is Kabuto?  Kukukuku??

?Don?t be smart!  We just killed Kabuto!?  Iwashi replied.

?Are you sure??  How about it?  ?Kabuto????  Kagari asked.

?S?alright??  The wounded Kabuto replied with a groan.

?See??  He?s fine??  Kagari smirked.

Genzou leapt back away from Iwashi and Hinata Inuzuka.

Kagari pulled a smoke grenade from his Weapon?s Pouch and tossed it into the clearing where it exploded.

?Kaiten!?  Iwashi yelled as he spun forcing the smoke away.

?Hehe??  Iwashi grinned.

?Hehe?  Yourself, fool??  Kagari grinned.

Suddenly, Iwashi felt dizzy.

?Wh..What???  He said as he fell to the ground.

?Iwashi??  Hinata said as she started toward the fallen Shinobi.

Hinata also felt dizzy and fell to the ground along with Genzou.

?What did you do???  Genzou asked.

?A special GenJutsu I?ve come up with??  Kagari said.

?The smoke bomb is a decoy?  The actual Jutsu was deployed several minutes ago when I first greeted you and was absorbed through your skin??  He gloated.

?Hurry??  Kabuto gasped.

?Yes, of course??  Kagari replied.  ?Can you still split???

?Just? barely??  He said.

Kagari walked over to Iwashi and pulled off the ANBU mask.

?Ah?  The Byakugan?  Sweet!?  He grinned.

Next he went to Hinata and removed her mask.

?Hinata Hyuga?  I thought I recognized your Chakra?!  My, you?ve become quite the woman?!?

Kagari went over to Genzou and removed his mask.

?Tsk!  I don?t know you at all?!?  Kagari sneered as he pulled out a scroll.

?SEALING JUTSU!?

Genzou yelled as he turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?You two?  Stand up!?  Kagari ordered.

Hinata and Iwashi stood to their feet.

?Now, come here??  He said as he knelt by the fallen Kabuto and rolled him over onto his back.

?About? Time??  Kabuto groaned.

?Oh, stop complaining and do it??  Kagari said.

Hinata and Iwashi both closed their eyes and Kabuto died.

?Well???  Kagari asked.

Hinata and Iwashi opened their eyes, looked at each other and grinned.

?Looks like we?ve gained two Byakugan?s for the legacy of Lord Orochimaru??  Hinata sneered.

?Kukukuku??


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 25, 2008)

*

Saturday, October 25, 2008


No Chapter this Afternoon...

The ox is in the ditch again...  (Stupid ox...   )



*​


----------



## Zaro (Oct 25, 2008)

Your really good!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 549 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 549 - Hinata’s Excellent Adventure - Part Six *


“So this is how it happened…”  Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone said as she watched Kabuto split his psyche and take over Iwashi and Hinata Inuzuka.

*****

“I have nothing but Standard Ninja Tools…”  Iwashi said as he searched through his Weapon’s Pouch.

“Same here…”  Said Hinata Inuzuka.

“Wait…  What’s this…?”  She asked.

“A pregnancy test…?!”

“Maybe a third Byakugan for Lord Orochimaru…”  Kagari grinned.

“It’s unused…”  Hinata said.

“Who did she marry…?”  Kagari asked.  “She had a crush on Naruto-Sama for years, but he married Sakura…”

“Kiba…  She married Kiba Inuzuka…”  Hinata replied.

“Hehe…  Dog Boy…?!”  Kagari asked.

“I’ll check this body when we return…”  Hinata said as she put away the pregnancy test.

“What was their mission…?”  Kagari asked.

“Kakashi-Sama sent them here to investigate our ‘Doomsday Cult’ for weapons and objectives…  They know about the Tags…”  Iwashi replied.

“It appears we have a leak somewhere…”  Kagari sneered.

“Dudley…”  Iwashi replied.  “I’ll take care of him…”

“You will take his place in the leaf, or course…”  Kagari grinned.

“Of course!”  Iwashi grinned back.

“Tell them Genzou died in battle and that Hinata died saving a defenseless village from a new high yield Explosive Tag and that the Doomsday Cult died with her…”  Kagari said.

“She dies a hero…  The Leaf will like that…”  Hinata grinned.

“We’ll go over to the Village of Clear Springs and set off a tag on the outskirts…”  Kagari said.

“We don’t have a tag with us…”  Iwashi replied.

“We’ll make one…”  Kagari said as he pulled out a scrap of paper and wrote on it in blood.

Next he pulled out the scroll Genzou was sealed onto and opened it.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Kagari yelled as he slapped one hand onto the open scroll and the other onto the Tag.

An arc of smoke flowed between Kagari’s hands.

“There it is…”  He smiled.

Hinata took the scroll of cadavers and sealed the previous Kabuto body.

“Wish I could keep this scroll in it’s proper order…”  She griped.

“Let’s go…”  Kagari said.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 25, 2008)

Zaro said:


> Your really good!!!




*Many thanks!


Question for the day:

What mystery would you try and solve by going back in time...???


The obvious one to me is the Kennedy Assassination... ~ FLJ



*


----------



## ragumanickam (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice story. Keep it up FLJ. The answer for your question, the history of ancient mankind.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 26, 2008)

*

Sunday, October 26, 2008


Helping a friend move today...

New Chapter tonight as soon as I write it!  ~ FLJ  



​*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 26, 2008)

*Chapter 550 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 550 - Hinata’s Excellent Adventure - Part Seven
*


Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone watched Kagari create a Shadow Clone and sent it to set the Exploding Tag some 12 kilometers outside of Clear Springs.

An hour and a half went by, then Kagari felt the Clone break his Jutsu.

“It’s set…”  Kagari grinned.

Less than a minute later, they felt a shudder as the Tag went off and watched a large flume of smoke rise in the distance.

“Wow…!”  Kagari said arrogantly.  “I believe that Tag has some punch..!”

They felt the wind as the concussion of the explosion reached them.

“I still think you’ll get a higher yield if you seal the sacrifice directly to the tag rather than from scroll to tag…”  Iwashi said.

“You may be right…”  Kagari smiled.

*****

Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone cringed at their coldness.

“Genzou was killed to make that Tag…”  She thought.

*****

“I’ll try it on the next one…  At any rate, you know what to do…”  Kagari said.

“Right…  I’ll be in touch and I’ll take care of Dudley…”  Iwashi said.

“Make sure he sees it coming…”  Hinata sneered.

“I’ll make sure his demise is quite slow and painful…!”  Iwashi smirked as he left.

“Let’s get back and check that new body of yours…”  Kagari said to Hinata.

“See if you really are with child…!”  He said as they both leapt to the trees.

“Being a woman is something I’ll have to get used to…”  Hinata sighed.

“If you aren’t pregnant, I’d like to start a controlled ‘test-tube nursery’ and create as many Byakugan children as we can…”  Kagari said.

“Fine with me, but if this body is pregnant, let’s allow nature to take it’s course with the child…”  Hinata said.

“Already feeling a nurturing instinct are we…?”  Kagari asked.

“No…  It’s just that a bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush…”  Hinata replied.

“You may have a point…  Can you use the Byakugan yet…?”  Kagari asked.

“I haven’t tried…  She ran herself dangerously low on Chakra in her attempt to kill me back there…”  Hinata said.

*****

They traveled deeper into the Rain Country for over 3 hours.

“We’re getting closer to their hideout…”  Hinata’s Clone said.

Finally, they reached a small structure with a staircase that went down into the ground.

“This is it…!”  Hinata’s Clone yelped.  

“This must be the entrance to their underground hideout…!  But this structure is no longer in the present…  They must have sealed it off…”


*To be continued…  



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chapter 551 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 551 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Eight *


Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone used her compass and took notes of Kagari?s hideout, pacing off every hallway and room.

?They?ve got a few people down here?  Some of them seem like zombies?  Must be more GenJutsu??  She thought.

*****

?Well, my dear?  I?d say you are pregnant?  Excellent!?  Kagari grinned.

?She didn?t know?  She grabbed the test at the store right before she left for the mission??  Hinata replied.

?Does Lady Hinata have any idea of how far along she is??  I?d like to write up a timetable??  Kagari said.

Hinata thought for a moment.

?Can?t say?  She and her lover have been married for 6 months and were always making out??  She said.

?With ?Dog-Boy???  Kagari said as he shook his head.

?You?ll have a child with the Byakugan and a habit of scratching for fleas??

?Hehe?  She and that Kiba had it bad for each other??  Hinata said.

?Pathetic??  She scoffed.

*****

Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone was getting angry listening to the two Kabuto?s.

She went down another hallway and peeked through a window and gasped.

The Clone walked through the wall and into the room.  There were several cadavers and numerous glass containers with body parts.

?My God??  She whispered.

Next, she saw several scroll laying on a table with one open.

?GenJutsu that can be absorbed through the skin??  She muttered as she started to copy the scroll on one of her own.

As she wrote, she could hear Kagari and Hinata come down the hall.

*****

?How are we going to raise this child???  Hinata asked.

?I don?t want to abandon my research??

?Hehe?  You should have thought of that before you took over a pregnant Kunoichi?!?  Kagari grinned.

?Whatever?  I do like your idea of a ?test-tube nursery???  Hinata said. 

?The idea of making out with myself is just repulsive??

?Yes, I know?  I?m not wild about it either??  Kagari groaned.

?Besides it?s more expedient to harvest everything from Lady Hinata at one time and then cross-breed with other captured Shinobi with desirable talents??  

?I?ll put together a list and see who we need to capture??  He said.

*****

?Again with the lists???  Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone sighed.

?How OCD can you get??!  He probably has a checklist for going to the bathroom!?


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 552 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Nine*

*

I had to revise Chapter 552...

I goofed!      ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 552 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 552 - Hinata?s Excellent Adventure - Part Nine * 


Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone checked her watch and continued to write down notes about Kabuto?s hideout.

She looked at the scroll and thought for a moment.

?I?m? going to have to use Obito?s summoning Kunai to get this scroll back to Konoha?? She muttered.

She checked her watch again.

?I need to go!?

The Hinata Clone rolled up the scroll and slid it into her Weapon?s Pouch, made hand signs and used Earth Jutsu to walk into a wall and make her way to the surface.

Once on the surface, she checked her map and took a compass reading.

?This is quite a ways from the Transportation Site Novi used in the present? Two different hideouts or it?s bigger than we thought?!? She thought to herself.

*****

?Nothing from your Clone, yet??? Naruto asked.

?No?? Hinata replied.

?If something happened to her Clone in the Time Stream, we wouldn?t know anything about it, would we??? Naruto asked Jake.

?No Sir? Her Clone would break it?s Jutsu and we?d lose whatever information it had gathered.? Jake replied.

?Don?t look so down, Cousins? It?s only been an hour and 53 minutes?? 

?Just because we set an 8 hour time limit, that doesn?t mean her Clone?s in trouble??

They waited another 20 minutes.

?Hey!? Obito yelled.

?What happened??? Naruto asked.

?My Summoning Kunai just disappeared?.? He replied. ?It?s in the Rain??

?Go?! And don?t mess around?!? Naruto instructed.

?Right!?

Obito focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Obito?!? The Hinata Clone yelped as she threw her arms around his neck.

?Get us out of here!?

Obito once again focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

?Ahhh! I made it!? The Hinata Clone grinned.

?You were gone for over an hour? What happened??? Naruto asked.

?This scroll? I had to get it out before I broke my Jutsu?? She sighed as she handed the scroll to Naruto.

?When I came back to the present, there were people hanging around, so I had to lay low??

Naruto look at the scroll and then looked at the Clone.

?It?s okay? It?s a scroll I took with me?!? She said.

?The people who were hanging around? They didn?t detect you???  Naruto asked.

?No, I don?t think so??  The Clone replied.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 29, 2008)

*Chapter 553 - Evaluating the Challenge*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 553 - Evaluating the Challenge *


?It?s possible the hideout is one large one??  Shikamaru said.

?It is??!?  Asked Hinata.

?This is all going back to Orochimaru?  And, I?m sure Kabuto has made improvements over the years.?  Naruto replied.

?We can take him, though?  Can?t we???  Obito asked.

?If you can catch him off guard?  Yes??  Naruto said.

?I think we need to risk one of Hinata?s Clones in present day?  Have her go back in time one week where she?ll be safe and make sure what we?re up against??  Naruto said to Shikamaru.

?I agree?  I want to study what we already have before we do??  Shikamaru replied.

?Whatever we do next, we need to do it fast??

?It?s strange?  After 15 years, if Kabuto was going to take Hinata and make a bunch of kids with the Byakugan, then where are they now???  Naruto asked.

?Maybe you could ask Neji??  Shikamaru suggested.

?I think I will??  Naruto replied.

?Dad?  What about this Dudley guy???  Hinata asked.

?Well, he disappeared one night?  Your trip sort of explains that?  Most likely Kabuto got him with Iwashi?  If he did, I doubt we?ll find any trace of him??  Naruto said.

?What happened with Iwashi??  Did he just turn up dead???  Hinata asked.

?Yeah?  More or less??  Shikamaru said.  

?It could also be that Kabuto took over someone else?

?Then, we need to be on our guard??  Naruto replied. 

Naruto looked at his Twin Daughter and Son.

?Good job, the both of you on this?!?  He said.

?Know that Kiba appreciates it as well??

?Least we can do, Dad?  We have to get his wife back??  Hinata said.

?And what this Kabuto jerk has done?  We can?t let that pass??  Obito said.

?Well, be patient??  Naruto grinned.  

?We?ll get Hinata back, and we?ll catch every Kabuto that?s out there??

?Hehe?  If we can keep up with all of them!?  Obito sneered.

?I didn?t say it was gonna be easy?  I just said we?d do it!?  Naruto said to his Son.

?Of course it would be easier if we could just kill every one of them??  Shikamaru said.

?It may come to that?  Kabuto has found a way take over other people? Him and Orochimaru, both?  Just a couple of damn thieves??  Naruto replied.  

?If we?re able?  I want us to rescue as many of these victims as we can?  Give them their lives back!?

?It?s a hostage situation, then??  Shikamaru muttered.

They all stood silent for as moment.

?That?s right?  That?s exactly right!?  Naruto said with a determined voice.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*Chapter 554 - Another Rookie*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 554 - Another Rookie  *


?What do you see???  Neji asked.

?Eight?  No!  Nine birds?!?  The young Kunoichi said.

?What else???

?What else??  Neji-Sama, I??

?WHAT ELSE?!  Be quick about it!?  Neji barked.

?Turtle!  There?s a turtle?!?  

?Very good, Joplin?  You must learn to not only see the entire field in a battle but what is on the field??  Neji lectured.

?And under it as well!  Right, Neji???  Naruto grinned.

?Lord Hokage?!?  Joplin yelped as she bowed in salute.

?Hehe?  Still rubbing my nose in it??  Neji sneered.

?Heh, heh, heh??  Naruto chuckled while rubbing his head.

?Naruto, I don?t believe you?ve met my second cousin, Joplin.?  Neji said.

?Esterhaus? Daughter, right???  Naruto asked.

?Uhh? No, Lord Hokage?  Yeager?s?  Esterhaus is his brother-in-law??  She explained.

?Bear with me?  I always get my Byakugan?s mixed up?!?  Naruto smiled.

?Yes, Lord Hoka??

?Please, call me Naruto-Sama??

?Naruto-Sama??  Joplin smiled.

?Which team are you on???  Naruto asked.

?Rookie Team 5 with Ibiki-Sensei??  She grinned.

?Ibiki Jr???

?That?s right?  Naruto-Sama??

Naruto glanced over and saw Neji was impatient with his conversation.

?Well, uh?  It was good to see you again?  If you?ll please excuse us??  Naruto said.

?Oh!  Uh?  Yes, Naruto-Sama?  Bye, Neji-Sensei?!?  Joplin yelled.

?Work on you?re field of vision?!?  Neji said.

?Yes, Sensei??

?Nice kid??  Naruto said.

?She?s green??  Neji sneered.

?She?s a first year rookie?  I expect great things from every Shinobi who graduates from our academy??  Naruto said assertively.

?And I insist on excellence from every member of the Hyuga Clan who earns the right to wear the Leaf Forehead Protector??  Neji asserted back.

?Then we both want the same thing??  Naruto grinned.

?It?s always so simple with you, isn?t it???  Neji said with a faint smile.

Naruto looked at Neji.

?I..have some tough news??  He said.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 31, 2008)

*Chapter 555 - Inside Information*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 555 - Inside Information *


“Incredible…”  Neji whispered.

“Yeah…  Tell me about it…”  Naruto replied.

The two men were silent for a long moment.

“We’re going to get Hinata back, of course…  What are my orders…?”  Neji asked.

“The same thing I’m gonna do…  Sweat it out while my Hinata and Obito go in and get her out of there!”  Naruto sneered.

“You can’t mean that!”  Neji protested.

“My Twins are the only ones who can do it…”  Naruto said.

“If you, me or Kiba go anywhere near Kabuto’s hideout, we’re dead…!”

“There must be something we can do…  Hinata is our generation…”  Neji replied.

“We’ve already done it, old friend…  We’ve trained the next generation of Leaf Shinobi…!”  Naruto said.

Neji glared at Naruto.

“We’ve trained them well and we can be proud!”  Naruto grinned.

“Yes…  Fine…”  Neji snorted.

The two men were silent again.

“Multiple GenJutsu traps, huh…?”  Neji asked.

“Yeah…”

“Neji…  I need to know something…  Kabuto has taken advantage of Hinata and tried to breed as many children with the Byakugan as he can…”  Naruto explained.

“Not likely…”  Neji scoffed.

“Huh…?  Why not…?”  Naruto asked.

“One of the secrets of Byakugan…  Trust me, it won’t work…”  Neji said.

“Novi is Hinata and Kiba’s Daughter…  And my cousin loved Kiba…  That’s all I will say…”

“Conditions are required to pass on the Byakugan…”  Naruto replied.

Neji glared at Naruto.

“Love…  Love is requi…”  Naruto said.  

“Hi, Dad…  Naruto-Sensei…!”  Hinata said as she walked up with her Mother.

“Naruto…!”  Tenten waved.

“Hi, Hinata…  Tenten…”  Naruto replied.

Naruto watched as they walked into the house.

“You sly dog!”  Naruto sneered.

Neji made a slight grin.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome reading


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 31, 2008)

*Chapter 556 - Practice*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 556 - Practice *


?Right here is where she came in??  Naruto Jr. said as he pointed of the diagram.

?And here is the farthest that my Clone made it into the hideout??  Hinata said.  

?So this is a big place??  Shikamaru said as he started to overlay the two maps.

?Well, there probably more than what we have here?  Novi didn?t get to go everywhere in the hideout??  Naruto Jr. said.

?Timing on this is so important and there?s too many unknowns??  Shikamaru muttered.

?We may have caught a break??  Naruto said as he walked into the room.

?Dad???  Hinata asked.

?Honey?  I thought you we?re practicing??  Naruto said.

?I am?!?  She grinned.

*****

?Wow?!  You had me going?!?  Hinata Hyuga smiled.

?Yeah, I did?  You really didn?t see me??  Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone asked.

?Well, no?  But then, I wasn?t looking for you either?!?  Hinata Hyuga replied.  ?What?s this all about???

*****

?SEALING JUTSU!?  Obito said as he slapped his hand to a scroll.

The bucket turned to smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?See, it?s not so tough to learn??  Another Hinata Clone said to her Brother.

?Don?t take it lightly?  You?re going to be sealing a live person to the scroll.?  Hitomi said.

?Yeah?  Gimme room??  Obito said.

?Shadow Clone Jutsu!?

Obito created five Clones and started to practice.

*****

?Shikamaru-Sensei?  I think we can rescue Kiba?s wife without another trip back into the Time Stream??  Hinata said.

?How so???  Shikamaru asked.

?Well?  Not a long trip back, anyway??  Hinata said as she looked at the diagram.

?If what Dad just told us is true, then there is only one Byakugan to worry about??

?That?s true??  Shikamaru replied.

They both looked at the diagram.

?Tell me your plan, Hinata?  In detail??


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Awesome reading




*Glad you like it...!

More to come...  Enjoy the ride!  ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 557 - Kabuto vs. Kabuto*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 557 - Kabuto vs. Kabuto  *


?Good morning ?Precious???  Kagari said.

?Drop dead.?  Hinata Inuzuka replied.

?You?re in a mood?  Stayed up all night again???  Kagari asked with a yawn.

?Don?t do that?  You?ll get me started??  Hinata sneered.

?Hehe??

Kagari looked around.

?Is Novi back yet??  He asked.

?No?  She 12 hours overdue??  Hinata replied.

?She may have discovered something juicy?  Give her another 5 hours??  Kagari said.

?You give her another 5 hours?  I?m going to bed.?  Hinata snapped.

?By all means?  Go to bed?!?  Kagari grinned.

?Hard to believe we?re the same person??  Kagari thought to himself.  

?Being a woman must really tax the mind??  He muttered.

?What???  Hinata asked.

?I said, ?As long as you?re a woman, you could at least shave your legs and armpits every once in a while?...!?  Kagari smiled.

?Insolent Bastard?!?  Hinata hissed and walked off.

Kagari chuckled and walked into the kitchen where he took a few minutes to fix himself a light breakfast, then walked to his laboratory.

?Lord Kagari??  A Rain Ninja said as he walked in and bowed on his knee.

?Yes, what is it???  Kagari asked.

?Hobart has returned??  The Rain Ninja replied.

*****

Hinata Inuzuka stepped out of the shower, dried off, put on a robe and dried her hair with another towel.

A few minutes later, she opened a bottle of Sake, savored three small cups and then climbed into bed.

Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone grinned and looked at her watch.

?Perfect!?  She said as she unrolled a scroll, returned to the present and leapt out of the floor!

Hinata Inuzuka gasped awake.

?SEALING JUTSU!?  Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone yelled as she slapped her hand to the scroll before Hinata Inuzuka could react.

?UWAA?!?  She yelped as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?Gotcha!?  Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone grinned proudly.

She quickly rolled up the scroll and started to make her way out of the hideout.

?Who the hell are you?!?  A voice bellowed from behind.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 558 - Same Day Rule*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 558 - Same Day Rule *


?Rats!?  Hinata Uzumaki?s Clone growled.

She turned around to see Kagari and several other Shinobi standing with him.

?I don?t know who you are or how you got past all our defenses, but you won?t leave here alive??  Kagari grinned.

Hinata?s Clone glared at Kagari and his men.

?Didn?t take you too long to detect me??  The Clone said.

?I?m still trying to figure out how you got this far before being detected??  Kagari said.

?I plan to have fun finding out??

?Kagari?  You know who this is???  Said a man standing beside Kagari.

?Eh???  Kagari quizzed as he took a thoughtful look at Hinata?s Clone.

?A blue-eyed blonde girl with a hint of whiskers?!  Oh, my!?  Kagari grinned.

?Hinata Uzumaki?  Oh, my Dear?!  This IS a pleasure?!?  Kagari said, giddy with sudden excitement.

?Ewww??  Hinata?s Clone thought to herself.  ?Creepy?!?

?Permit me to introduce you to my colleague?  This is Hobart?  I have big plans for him?!?  Kagari smiled.

?Plans you won?t have the opportunity to experience??

The Clone quickly weaved handsigns and slapped a seal on the wristband she was wearing.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?

Suddenly, a Kunai appeared in her hand.

Kagari chuckled as more of his men showed up.

?Hehe?  You?re going to need a lot more than a Kunai, my dear??

?Yeah?  You?re right??  The Clone said as she casually let the Kunai fall to the floor where it stuck.

?Careful?!?  Kagari said to his men.

They started at each other for a moment.

?Ain?t nothing happening??  Hobart said.

?Just wait for it??  The Clone grinned.

Another moment of embarrassing silence went by.

?Ummm??  Kagari hemmed.

?Uhhh??  Hobart hawed.

?Jeez?!  Same Day Rule, guys!?  The Hinata Clone yelled.

FOOM!

There was a huge cloud of smoke in the room.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  Obito yelled as he grabbed the Hinata Clone and Transported out.

FOOM!

?The hell???  Hobart asked.

?Ah--Ahh!  They got away?!?  Kagari growled as he waved at the smoke.

?Not quite??  Another Hinata Clone sneered through the smoke.

?Yeah?  We?re loaded for bear?!?  An Obito Clone added.

The smoke started to clear and Kagari and his men found five Clones each of Hinata and Obito standing ready for a fight.

?Aw crap!?  Hobart yelped.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## ragumanickam (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice going dude! Love it. Beat the crap out of Kabuto's.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 2, 2008)

ragumanickam said:


> Nice going dude! Love it. Beat the crap out of Kabuto's.




*
Glad you like it...!

I'll try and write more up tomorrow

*****

Right now, my Charter connection is down (AGAIN...!) and I'm on AOL Dial Up...    

CHARTER SUCKS!  

Their Cable TV SUCKS, Their Internet Connection SUCKS and their service after the sale SUCKS...!!!    

The 4th time this month...!  They could at least give me a credit for time down...

Does anyone here use SBC...?  How's their service...? ~ FLJ



*


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2008)

Good gracious, chapter 557!?!  Just get it published man!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Good gracious, chapter 557!?!  Just get it published man!



*
That would be sweet!  

Especially if I got PAID for it!

Do I sound greedy...?  

I hope so!  Heh, heh, heh...



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 2, 2008)

*Chapter 559 - All for Lord Orochimaru*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 559 - All for Lord Orochimaru  *


FOOM!

“We made it Dad!  Complete success!”  Hinata Uzumaki’s Clone yelled while grinning ear-to-ear and holding up the scroll.

“You..You got her…”  Naruto said.

“Caught her in her sleep…”  The Clone smiled.

Naruto took the scroll in his hands and handed it to Ino.

“Both of you go to the Interrogation Chamber and separate Kabuto from Hinata Inuzuka…”  Naruto said.

“With pleasure!”  Ino grinned.

*****

“Shadow Clones…”  Kagari said as the smoke cleared.

“How rude!  You should at least have the decency to face me with your real bodies…!”

“Sorry, we’re playing for keeps today!”  An Obito Clone replied.

“Again…  None of my GenJutsu are working on these guys…”  Kagari thought to himself.

“Are they immune…?”

“Hobart!  Report back and carry out your plan!”  Kagari ordered.

“Yes, my Lord!”  Hobart replied and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Hehe…  We’re not the only one’s using Clones…”  One of Hinata’s Clones sneered.

“Alright Kabuto…  What was that all about…?”  One of the Obito Clones asked.

“Kukuku…  Like I’ll tell you…!”  Kagari scoffed and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Another Clone…?”  A Hinata Clone asked as the other men walked toward them.

“Transportation Jutsu…  He didn’t go far…”  An Obito Clone replied.

“Well, this is your clambake Baby Sis…  Go find him…”

“Right!”  The Hinata Clones replied as they scattered into the walls and floor.

The lead Obito Clone turned toward Kagari’s men.

“I AM OBITO UZUMAKI OF THE LEAF!”  He boomed.  

“SURRENDER OR DIE!”

The first man pulled a Kunai, looked to the ceiling and yelled, “To the Glory of Lord Orochimaru!”

The man charged.

The Obito Clone waited, grabbed the man by his head and smashed his face through the wall, killing him instantly.

The clone left him there, his twitching body hanging from the hole in the wall and turned to the rest of the men.

“Anyone else…?”  The Clone asked.

The rest of the men looked to the ceiling.

“To the Glory of Lord Orochimaru!”  They all yelled and started to release large amounts of Chakra.

“What’s up with this?”  The Obito Clone sneered.

“Number three…  Tell Dad to launch the Daisy Cutter!”  The Clone said to another one.

“Right!  TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

Kagari’s men began to Transform and Mutate into things less than human.

“Now you’re down to four…”  One man growled.

“Going up against us…  That’s not smart…”

“We’re more than we need, thanks for your concern…  Now are you guys SURE you want to do this…?”  The Clone asked.

“We live and die to serve Lord Orochimaru!”  The man said as he Transformed into a muscle-bound beast.

“Old Roach-a-magoo’s dead…”  The Obito Clone replied.

“We are his legacy, blasphemer!”  The man hissed.


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 3, 2008)

*Chapter 560 - Operation Daisy Cutter*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 560 - Operation Daisy Cutter  *


FOOM!

“Alright, Dad…  Start Operation Daisy Cutter!”  The Obito Clone said.

“Hehe…”  Naruto grinned and turned to the 25 Obito Clones standing behind him.

“Okay, guys…  You’re on!”

“Saddle up!”  The lead Clone boomed.

The other Clones stepped into their assigned formations wearing backpacks full of Kunai with Exploding Tags and focused their Chakra.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

They all disappeared at once, creating smoke and a breeze.

They all appeared in a straight line near the clearing that Novi and others had used to enter the hideout.

“DO IT!”  The lead Clone yelled.

They all pulled Kunai and started to throw them, one after another while walking forward in a line in order to sweep the area.

Just then Kagari popped into the clearing just in time to see the Kunai’s striking the trees.

“Oh, crap!”

He quickly Transported back into his hideout before the Tags exploded.

“What’s wrong with all my GenJutsu and poison traps…?!  Even if they’re Clones they should be affected by some of it…!”  Kagari said to himself.

The explosions on the surface began to shake the hideout as Kagari made his way into his laboratory and pulled a lever.

A huge thick door closed to his laboratory off to the rest of the hideout.

Thick bolts slid into place and there was a loud hiss as the ventilation system closed off.

More explosions shook the hideout as Kagari walked over to a panel and turned on some monitors and flipped several switches.

*****

“This way…”  One Hinata Clone said to the other as they made their way through the corridors ducking and dodging traps.

“We’ll split up at the end of this hallway…”  The other Clone replied.

Just as they passed another hallway, a huge snake lunged and swallowed one of the Clones whole.

“Ugh!  Snakes!  Why does it have to be snakes?!”  The free Clone yelled then pulled out a Long Knife.

“Hehe…”  Kagari grinned as he watched the monitor.  “You’re gonna need some bigger Clones…!”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## blackfire94 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great story.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 3, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> Great story.




*
Yeah, I'm getting a good plot line again...!

Feels like there was a slump for a couple of weeks, but it comes back...

This last Chapter had an obvious, small tribute to Steven Spielberg, of course.


I started reading Claymore over the weekend...  

Wow!  It's melancholy!

Time to wash out my brain with a Super-Chicken Rerun...

"You knew the job was dangerous when you took it Fred!"

Ooo!  Better yet, WKRP in Cincinnati...  "Turkeys Away!"  On Hulu...!

"As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!"

~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 4, 2008)

*Chapter 561 - The Fight Continues!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 561 - The Fight Continues! *


?Kiba???

?Ino???

?We have her?  We have Hinata?  She?s sealed to a scroll and we?re waiting on Asuma to get back??  Ino explained.

?How?s the rest of the operation going???  Kiba asked.

?I?don?t know??  She replied.

*****

Obito?s Clones continued to slug their way through Kabuto?s Mutants with their bare fists.  Pounding, crushing, grabbing and tearing apart.

Finally it was over.

Each of Obito?s Clones looked back at the carnage and stared.

?Damn Kabuto and this Orochimaru guy?  Damn ?em??  One of the Clones said.

?The world?s full of wicked Bastards that would use and abuse lives like this??  Reasoned second Clone.

?Yeah??  Another Clone said as he wiped his face.  

?Spread out and back up Baby Sis??  The second Clone ordered.

?Right??

They split up and started to search the hideout.

*****

Hinata?s Clone pounded her fist through the giant snake?s head splattering snake juice and gray matter.

The Clone the snake had swallowed whole pounded her fist from within the snake and tore her way out almost ripping the snake in half.

?Ugh?  You?re a mess?!?  The other Clone said.

?I HATE Snakes!?  She growled as she climbed out soaked with the snake?s fluids.

?Are you okay???

?Yeah?  I?m fine?? 

?God! This feels SO GROSS!  UH?YAA!  YAA! YAA!?  She yelled.

The Clone pounded her fist through the snake?s dead body over and over again.

?Holy?!?  Kagari yelped as he watched on his monitor.

?How strong is she anyway???

Just then there was a loud bang outside the large door.

Kagari flipped a switch to a different monitor.

Another Hinata Clone had shoved her hand between the door and frame, placed her foot against the wall and started to pull.

The door started to creak and groan under the strain as the bolts started to crack.

?Hehe?  Guess that answers my question??  Kagari said.

He looked back at the monitors and watched the two previous Clones continue to make their way through the hideout.

?They know where all the traps are, too?  They must have captured Novi and got the information from her?  Incredible??  He smiled as he thought to himself.

?Well?  I know when to cut my losses??  He said pulling out a scroll as the door?s large bolts began to pop.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 4, 2008)

*Chapter 562 - A Lucky Stab*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 562 - A Lucky Stab *


The 25 Obito Clones on the surface continued their sweep, throwing Kunai with Exploding Tags and ripping up trees.

?This area is a lot bigger than I imagined??  One Clone said as he wrapped his arms around a tree and ripped it loose from the ground.

?No sweat!  We?re gonna hit everything again later anyway??  Another Clone replied.

*****

The large door snapped and popped as Hinata?s Clone pried it open.

?RRR?.UGH!?  She growled as she ripped it from it?s hinges with one quick yank.

She let the door go and it fell to the floor with a ground shaking thud.

The Clone then pulled out a scroll and walked in.

?Wh..Who?s there???  Said a small voice.

Puzzled, the Clone looked around and cautiously walked forward.

Hinata?s clone walked through the doorway, looked to her right and gasped.

A small girl on her knees and holding a blood-stained Kunai scooted backward in freight and gasped as well.

?Who..Who..Who are you???  The little girl asked.

Hinata?s Clone looked closer and saw Kagari?s body on the ground with 2 or 3 Kunai wounds in his back and the child splattered with blood.

?My name?s Hinata?  What happened???  She asked the little girl.

?Th..That man?  He..He killed my Daddy?  Made me cook for him and the others??  She explained as she held onto the blood-stained Kunai.

The Clone knelt down and checked Kagari?s body.

?Lucky stab to his back??  She thought.

?He..He was gonna turn me into smoke and put me on that piece of paper??  The child said.  ?I..I?ve seen him do it before??

?A Red Tag??  The Clone whispered as she looked at the paper.

?What?s your name???  She asked.

?My?  Name?s Rachel??

?Well, Rachel?  How?d you like to come with me??  I have a nice safe place where I live and you won?t have to cook for anyone ever again?  Unless you want to??  The Hinata Clone grinned.

?Hon..Honest???  Rachel asked skeptically.

?Honest??  The Clone smiled.

Rachel shivered and hesitated, then started to crawl toward the Clone.

At that moment, another Hinata Clone stepped out of the wall with an open scroll.

?SEALING JUTSU!?

The little girl screamed as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

?WHAT ARE YOU DOING??!?  The first Hinata Clone yelled.


*To be continued...



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 5, 2008)

*Chapter 563 - Success in the Rain!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 563 - Success in the Rain! *


“I’m sealing Kabuto to a scroll…  That’s what I’m doing…!”  The second Hinata Clone said as she rolled up the scroll.

“Kabuto…?!”  The first Clone asked.

“I watched him pull out that scroll on the floor and summon this girl from it…”  The second Clone explained.

“He did some sort of Jutsu and transferred himself to the girl then stabbed his old body…”

“Well, if you saw all that, why did you wait to seal him…?  Her…?  IT…?!”  The first Clone griped.

“Just making sure you had her distracted…!”  The second Clone grinned.

“Hmph…”  The first Clone replied as she pulled out one of Obito’s Kunai’s.

“She also stuck a Red Tag under her blouse, so we need to be careful when we unseal her…”

*****

“Okay, Naruto…  I have her…!”  Asuma said as he held Hinata Inuzuka with his Shadow Possession.

“Peace!”  Naruto Jr. said as he placed his hand on her head.

His Shadow Clone placed his hand on the original’s head and concentrated.

“Wow…  There’s a lot of crap in here…”  Naruto Jr. said as Hinata lost consciousness.

“Can you separate them…?”  Ino asked as she monitored Hinata’s vitals.

“Yeah…  It’s just that 15 years makes it tougher…”  Naruto Jr. replied.

*****

“Dad…?  Are you worried…?”  Novi asked Kiba as the sat in the waiting room.

“Yeah…  A little…”  Kiba smiled.

“This is all new to me…  Last week I was a widower for 15 years, then I find out my wife is still alive and I have a Daughter…”

“Will you be patient with me…?”  He asked.

“Yeah…  If you’ll be patient with me…  I don’t remember her either…”  Novi said.

“Well, we’ll deal with it…!”  Kiba grinned.

*****

FOOM!

“We got him!”  The two Hinata Clones said together.

“What do you mean, ‘We got him’…?  I’m the one who sealed him to a scroll…!”

“You said yourself I distracted him…!”

“Honey’s…”  Naruto said waving his hands.

“Dad…  I’m gonna go back and let everyone know we’ve succeeded.”  The Obito Clone said.

“Yeah…  Go ahead…”  Naruto replied.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 6, 2008)

*Chapter 364 - A Prize of War*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 364 - A Prize of War *


“Kabuto transferred his brain or soul or whatever he’s got into a little girl…  I sealed her to this scroll, but be careful…!  I watched her slip a Red Tag under her blouse…”  The Hinata Clone said.

“Alright…  I’ll keep it with me and make sure Asuma’s there when we unseal her…”  Naruto replied.

The two Hinata Clones broke their Jutsu and disappeared.

FOOM!

“Hey Dad!  I told ‘em and they’re passing the word…”  The Obito Clone said.

“My other Clones are setting charges and are moving the trees around…”

“Very good…”  Naruto replied.

“Have they found any prisoners?”

“No…  Not since that mob of mutants my Clones fought…”  Obito said.

“There was also another guy there with Kabuto…  A Shadow Clone that got away…”  Obito added.

“They have something else in the works…”

“Shikamaru…  Get word to our other villages and our allies and let them know to expect some form of an attack by an unknown enemy…”  Naruto said.

“Right…”  Shikamaru replied.

“UWAAAAA!”  Hinata suddenly shrieked.

“What happened…?!”  Naruto asked.

“That is so gross!”  She groaned.

“What…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“One of my Clones broke her Jutsu…  She got swallowed by a snake…!”  Hinata replied.

“A snake…?”  Shikamaru asked.

Naruto grinned.

“She got out, but was soaked with snake slime…”  Hinata explained.  

“It was starting to dry out and it was starting to crack and flake with every move she made…  All down my… her… back…  Uhhhg…!”

Naruto started to chuckle.

“What’s so funny?”  She asked her Dad.

“Nothing Honey!  Nothing…”  Naruto smiled.

FOOM!

“Dad!  We found a bunch of scrolls in a vault…  What do you want us to do with them…?”  An Obito Clone asked.

“Take them to the underground bunker in the North Country…  They’ll be safe there…”  Shikamaru said.

“Yes!  Don’t bring them here in case they’re booby-trapped…!”  Naruto said.

“What about information from them…?”  The Clone asked.

“We’ll get all the info we need when High-Pockets separates Kabuto from Hinata…”  Naruto replied.


*To be continued…


Joe's Note:

From Wikipedia - "A Prize of War is a piece of military property seized by the victorious party after a war or battle, typically at sea. This term was used nearly exclusively in terms of a captured ship during the 18th and 19th centuries. Prizes of war are effectively non-existent in major modern conflicts due to changes in the way wars are fought and financed, international law and oversight, and the liability of a prize being booby trapped."



*


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 6, 2008)

I cam in here expecting a star trek parody.

I was severely disappointed.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't understand how you can be disappointed by a fic this long.  And the fact that it's still good is mind-blowing.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand how you can be disappointed by a fic this long.  And the fact that it's still good is mind-blowing.




Well, I DO have an idea for a Star Trek story...  

An old-fashioned, John Wayne style, blood and guts, get blown in half and go down with the ship kind of a story...

But, that's for another Forum...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

*Chapter 565 - ?I?d have gotten away with it, too!?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 565 - “I’d have gotten away with it, too!”  *


“You sure you’re up for this…?”  Hinata asked.

“Yeah…!  No sweat!”  Naruto Jr. answered his Sister.

“I wish you would do this with Clones…”  Obito said.

“We’ll be fine as long as your Clone gets the Tag off Kabuto…  Where will you take it…?”  Asuma asked.

“Oh…  I got me a place a couple of hundred kilometers from here and about 60 fathoms under the ocean…”  Obito grinned.

“Yeah…?”  Asuma replied.

He leaned over to Hinata.

“Is he serious…?”  He asked.

“Uh…  Yeah!”  Hinata replied.

“He’s gotten good with his Transportation Jutsu…”  She added.

Several minutes later they joined Naruto in the bunker.

“Here’s the scroll…  You all know what to do…”

“Yes…”  They all replied.

Obito and Naruto Jr. each created a Shadow Clone and Naruto Jr. stood on a box and put his hands on Asuma’s head.

“You sure this is gonna work…?”  Asuma asked.

“Yeah…  I won’t let your brains melt…!”  Naruto Jr. replied.

Hinata unrolled the scroll Kabuto was sealed on and Asuma put his Shadow into position.

“Ready…?”  Hinata asked.

Everyone nodded.

“SUMMONING JUTSU!”  Hinata yelled as she slapped her hand onto the scroll and the little girl appeared.

Asuma quickly grabbed her with his Shadow.

“Got her!”  He yelped.

“Wh..What are you doing to me…?” The little girl whined.  “Stop it!”

“Give it up, Kabuto…  We know it’s you…”  Hinata said as she reached under the girl’s blouse and grabbed the Red Tag and handed it to Obito’s Clone.

“Pat her down good…”  Obito said.

“I will, don’t worry…”

“I don’t see any GenJutsu…”  Naruto Jr. said.

“Keep Asuma protected just the same until we’re through…”  Obito said.

“Hey…!  Why can’t I move…?  What are you doing to me…?”  The girl continued to protest as she started to cry.

“Hinata…?”  Obito said.

“Don’t let her snow you…  This is Kabuto…  My Clone watched him make the switch…!”  Hinata sneered.

“She’s clean!  Get that Tag outta here!”  Hinata said.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”  The Obito Clone yelled and disappeared.

FOOM!

“Kukuku…  So that’s how you did everything…”  The little girl sneered.  

“Long-Range Transportaion Jutsu…  That must be Obito…”

“My apologies, Baby Sis…  It is Kabuto…”  Obito said.

“It sure is!  High-Pockets, you’re on!”  She replied.

“You damn, meddling kids…!”  The little girl hissed.


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 8, 2008)

*Chapter 566 - Hinata?s Reunion*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 566 - Hinata?s Reunion  *


Hinata Inuzuka grasped her husband?s hand and held it to her chest as he stroked her hair and gently kissed her forehead.

?God, I missed you?  Like a huge empty hole inside of me??  Kiba said.

?I can?t believe?  You??  Hinata whispered groggily from her hospital bed.

Kiba kissed her a couple of times.

?Can?t believe what???  He whispered back.

??That you never found anyone else??  She smiled.

?Kiba??  Find someone else??  Are you kidding???  Ino yelped as she walked into the room.

?That guy of yours walked out on two dates in the first 5-minutes that I know of?!?  Ino smiled.

?Ino??  Gracious, you?ve gotten old!?  Hinata said.

Ino felt a vein pop on her temple.

?OLD??!  HAVE YOU LOOKED IN A MIRROR??!  YOU?RE NO SPRING CHICKEN YOURSELF, YOU KNOW?!!?  She bellowed as she shook her fist.

Hinata smirked then started to giggle.

?Geez!?  Ino blushed as she shook her head and started to chuckle.

?It?s almost as though you never left?!?  She quipped.

?We?ll have to go swimming? Have another chicken fight??  Hinata grinned as Ino pulled up a stool and sat down on the other side of the bed.

?Oh, my kids would love to see that!?  Ino snorted while rolling her eyes.

?Kids??  Yeah?  I guess everybody has had kids??  Hinata said.

?Yeah??  Ino cringed.

?It was Naruto and Sakura?s twins that gained all the intelligence and got you out??  Kiba said.

?It seems?  I ought to remember them?  Somehow??  Hinata said.

?I..I don?t remember anything after we got caught?  Why is that???

?That?s Naruto?s doing??  Ino smiled.

?Naruto-Kun???  Hinata asked.

?Junior?!?  Ino snickered.  

?Naruto?s youngest Son is my apprentice?!?  Ino said with pride.  ?One of the strongest GenJutsu users our village has ever seen?!?

?He went inside your head, removed Kabuto and put the last 15 years of your life in a sealed compartment?  The memories are still there, but they won?t haunt you??  Ino explained.

Hinata looked at Ino for a moment.

?Wow??  She finally said.

Ino put her hand on Hinata?s shoulder.

?You need to get some sleep now, but I want you to know how sorry I am that all of this happened to you?  I feel terrible about it??  She said.

?It?s not your fault, Ino?  Put the blame where it belongs??  Hinata replied.  

?Kabuto?  He?s an evil man?  Tell everyone to be careful?  I know he?s not finished yet??   

?I?ll tell them??

?What about you and Choji??  Tell me about your kids??  Hinata said.

Ino looked at Kiba.

?I could talk for several hours about them and you need your rest right now?!?  Ino replied as she pressed a button on Hinata?s IV drip.  

?I?ll tell you about them later?!?  She smiled as Hinata closed her eyes and drifted off to sleep.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 9, 2008)

*Chapter 567 - Girl?s Day Out*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 567 - Girl’s Day Out  *


“How about we go in here and get some ice cream…?”  Hitomi asked.

“That sounds good!”  Ayame replied.

“What’s ice cream…?”  Novi asked.

The two girls stared in silence at Novi.

“What…?”  Novi asked.

“Boy, they DID keep you isolated didn’t they…?”  Ayame asked.

The three went in and ordered vanilla with strawberries.

“Wow…  This is…  Sweet…!”  Novi said as she tasted the ice cream.

“Wait until you work your way up to Buttered Pecan…!”  Hitomi grinned.

“Make mine Rocky Road…”  Ayame replied.

“Ugh…”  Novi grunted.

“What’s the matter…?”  Hitomi asked.

“These little seed things on the strawberries…”  Novi replied.

“What about them…?”  Ayame asked.

“I don’t know… I just don’t like the way they feel on my tongue…”  Novi said as she nudged them to the side of her bowl.

“I’ll take them…!”  Hitomi grinned.

Novi smiled and used her spoon to roll them into Hitomi’s bowl.

“Thanks…  So how are things going with your Dad…?”  Hitomi asked.

“Okay, I guess…”  Novi replied.  

“I got to meet, uh… Neji and uh…”

“Ten Ten…?”  Hitomi asked.

“Yes…”  Novi replied.

“It felt good to get out yesterday…  I had no idea the Hyuga Clan was so… Uh…  Huge…” 

“Yes…!  The Hyuga Clan is huge…!”  Hitomi snickered.

“Tell me, are they all that…  Uh…”

“Stuffy?”  Ayame asked.

“Yeah!  That’s it!”  Novi replied.

“No…”  Hitomi giggled.  “Not all of them…  You met Hinata Hyuga didn’t you…?”

“Yes…  She’s nice…  So’s Ten Ten…”  Novi smiled.  

“I’ll have to remember her name…”

“Uh, oh…  Here he comes…!”  Ayame grinned.

“Remember what I told you, Novi…!”  She said.

“You sure…?  Seems kind of mean…”  Novi said.

“It’ll be fine…”  Hitomi smiled.

“Hi ladies!”  Takahiro grinned.

“Hi!”  “Hi!”  Hitomi and Ayame replied.

“You must be Novi…!  Hi, I’m Takahiro…!”

“Drop dead, Takahiro!”  Novi quipped.

“Eh…?”  Takahiro said as he stood in shock.

Ayame and Hitomi started to snicker.

“Oh…”  Takahiro grinned.

“I’m sorry…  They put me up to it…”  Novi apologized as the two girls started to laugh.

“Quite alright…  I’m used to it…!”  Takahiro grinned sheepishly as he face turned slightly red.

“It was a joke…”  Hitomi cackled.

“I can take a joke…”  Takahiro grinned as he reached down a swiped a strawberry from Hitomi’s bowl.

“Hey…!”  She protested while still laughing.

“I’ll take one from you, too…  You’re the one that put her up to it…!”  He said as he grabbed one from Ayame’s bowl.

“Aw, lighten up, order something and join us…!”  Ayame said.

“I’ll sit down, but I have a mission briefing in 45-minutes…”  Takahiro replied as he sat down in the empty seat next to Hitomi.

“Yeah… So do we…”  Hitomi replied.

“All of us…?”  Takahiro replied.

“There…  There will be an attack on the Village…”  Novi said.

Ayame, Hitomi and Takahiro glared at Novi.

“There will…? How do you know….?”  Ayame asked.

Novi ran her hand through her hair and thought for a moment.

“I..I don’t know how I know…  I just know…”

Ayame, Hitomi and Takahiro looked at each other.

“Must be High-Pocket’s Jutsu on her memories…”  Hitomi said.

“I’ll go report this…”  Takahiro said as he quickly swiped another strawberry from Hitomi.

“Hey!”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Chapter 568 - Obito?s Demolition Squad*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 568 - Obito?s Demolition Squad  *


?That?s what I found out, Pop!  Both from Novi, Hinata and the girl??  Naruto Jr. said.

?So you didn?t even need Takahiro?s report??  Naruto said.

?Old news, Pop?!?  Naruto Jr. replied.  

?This Kabuto guy split up his operations several years ago and they all just made contact with each other again after the mission in the Sand last year??

?So you have more info to go on than you did back then???  Shikamaru asked.

?Yeah?  The left Kabuto didn?t know what the right Kabuto was up to?!?  Naruto Jr. grinned.

?Alright?  We?ll make a battle plan and meet the bad guys where they don?t expect us??  Naruto said.

?Dad!?  Obito yelled as he ran up.

?My clones have the hideout ready to blow??

?You?ve got your Exploding Tags set and all that coal oil poured???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah?  Took me a while to summon all those buckets off the scrolls?? Obito grinned.

?Okay?  Fire in the hole, Son!?  Naruto grinned.

?Hehe?  TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

Obito took his wireless radio set and signaled his other clones.

?Set off your Tags!?  He said.

They made quick handsigns and the explosions started, both inside the hideout and on the surface.

The ground shuddered and dirt flew up into the air.

A couple of minutes later, the dirt settled and Obito radioed his Clones again.

?Just the way Kakashi-Sensei taught us??  He said.

The 25 Clones took their positions around the demolished remains of Kabuto?s hideout in the Rain Country.

They all made handsigns and inhaled.

?KATON?  Grand Fireball!?

Obito and his 25 clones each created a huge fireball and sent it toward the center, igniting the fallen trees and the coal oil.

Obito grinned wide as he watched the huge flames leap into the sky and billow thick, black smoke.

?Guess that?ll take care of any leftover GenJutsu traps??  He said.

?Okay, guys?  That does it for us?  It?s Apple Juice time!?  He radioed his Clones.

?What about the fire??  Shouldn?t we keep an eye on it???  One of the Clones radioed back.

?Can if you want?  Knock yourselves out!?  Obito replied.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

*Chapter 569 - The Long and Confusing Story*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 569 - The Long and Confusing Story  *


Hinata Inuzuka opened her eyes and blinked.

?Oh?  Hi!?  Hinata Hyuga smiled as she checked the IV.

?Just came in to check your vitals??  She said as she took her pulse.

?You..You must be a relative??  Hinata Inuzuka said.

?Hehe?  That?s gonna be a long and confusing story??  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Aren?t.. Aren?t they all???  Hinata Inuzuka groaned.

?Weelll?  For starters, I?m Neji and Ten Ten?s Daughter?  My name is Hinata Hyuga?  I was named after you!?  She smiled.

Hinata Inuzuka blinked and stared at her Niece.

?See, I told you it would be confusing??  Hinata Hyuga chuckled.

?You?re?  You?re from the Branch Family?!  Th..There?s no Curse Mark!?  Hinata Inuzuka gasped.

?Yes?  Part of Naruto-Sensei?s doing?  I?m the first of the Branch Family to not have the Curse Mark??  Hinata Hyuga explained.

Hinata Inuzuka stared at her Niece for a moment.

?He did it!  He said he would change the Hyuga Clan?  I?m glad?!?

?So am I?!?  Hinata Hyuga grinned.  ?I don?t like wearing things on my head?!?    

?How is my Cousin??  Your Father???  Hinata Inuzuka asked.

?He?s fine?  He and Mom were in a few hours ago?  So were Naruto and Sakura-Sensei??  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Your whole generation is in shock right now?  Finding out that you?re still alive after all these years??

?Yeah?  They?ll be back???  Hinata Inuzuka asked,

?A little later??  Hinata Hyuga smiled.

?Where?s Kiba???  

?He went out to get something to eat?  He?ll be back in a few minutes??

Hinata Inuzuka stretched out in the bed and sighed.

?An attack?!  Th..There?s an attack coming!?  She snapped.

?Shh?  Shhh?  We know all about it??  Hinata Hyuga said as she grabbed her Aunt by her shoulders.

?B..But..?

?We know more about it than you do?  Trust me?  Naruto-Sensei and the others are on top of it?!?

*****

?Hey, Ino?  The flowers look great?!?  Kiba said.

?Wow? It?s been so long since I bought flowers??  He added while scratching his head.  

?Kiba? I need to talk to you??  Ino said.  ?Come into the office and sit down??

?Wh..What?s wrong???  He asked.

?First we need to let Hinata know about Novi?  Naruto sealed those memories away along with the rest of the last 15 years??  Ino explained.

?Is she ready for that???  Kiba asked.

?Ready as she?s gonna be?  Best to get it over with??  Ino said.

?I have some bad news, though?  She won?t have any more children??

?Hehe?  You?ve got a lousy bedside manner, Ino?  You and Sakura both?  Always have?!?  Kiba sneered.

?I?m sorry, Kiba?  I?ve just found it best?  To just spit it out??

Ino sighed.

?There was just too much damage from Kabuto?s experiments?  Which is also why I had Naruto seal her memories and??

?Ino?  It?s okay?  I trust your judgment?  Especially on this??  Kiba smiled.

?I?m relieved just to have my wife back??

?Yeah?!?  Ino grinned.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

*Chapter 570 - Good Hunting!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 570 - Good Hunting!  *


?Alright guys?  That?s the plan?  Asuma, your team will leave immediately followed by Team Udon and Team Kotetsu?  Obito will get you there and back you up with his clones??  Naruto explained.

?Udon?  You?re the Senior Shinobi, so you?ll be in command??

?Right??  Udon replied.

?Hizashi?  You will use your Byakugan to scout the enemy, of course??

?Of course, Naruto-Sensei??  Hizashi replied.

?If there?s a problem or if you need something, send one of Obito?s Clones or summon a Kunai??

?Sensei?  This is barely a platoon?  Isn?t this a large force???  Emi asked.

?Hehe?  You?ve never seen Obito?s Clones in action??  Asuma scoffed.

?There?s been no report of an attack yet, but we expect one at any time??  Naruto said.

?Hopefully, you can ambush them with the smaller platoon before they strike any of our villages??

?Any larger activity than that and we might spook the spies that are here in the Leaf?  Understood???

?Yes??  ?Right!?  They all replied.

?Okay, dismissed?  And good hunting!?  Naruto grinned.

Obito created two clones and started to Transport them to the border.

?Hi, Honey?  You ready???  Sakura asked as she walked up to Naruto.

?Yeah?!?  He replied as he grabbed a quick kiss.

?How?s Hinata doing???

?She doing fine, considering?  Ino introduced her to Novi and they were getting ?re-acquainted? when I left??  Sakura explained.

?They also broke the news of what Kabuto did to her??

?How did she take that???  Naruto asked.

?She said she knew?  She didn?t know how?  But she knew??

?Ahh-hhh?!?  Naruto growled.  ?It stinks!?

Sakura looked at her husband as he stopped and paced the street.

?Honey?  We didn?t know??  She said.

?I know?  Maybe we could have??

?It was the perfect crime?  Kabuto covered his bases and used Iwashi to file the reports?  There was no reason to doubt Iwashi?s story??  Sakura reasoned.

?They have a lot of stuff to work through, but I think they?ll be very happy?!

?Yeah??

?I love you??  Sakura smiled as she wrapped her hands around his arm and stole a kiss.

?Hehe?  Love you, too?!?


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*Chapter 571 - Hinata's Gratitude*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 571 - Hinata's Gratitude *


?Everyone?s gotten so much older?!?  Hinata Inuzuka said.

?You?re as old as you feel!?  Naruto grinned.

?You and Neji named your Daughter?s after me, too?  I?m touched??  She said.

?It hit everyone hard here, Hinata??  Sakura said.

?Naruto and I discussed it and decided we should name our Hinata after you??

?Some of us are wondering what to do with your statue??  Naruto laughed.

?You..You made me a statue???  Hinata asked faintly.

?Yeah?  Iwashi made you out as a big hero and we believed him??  Sakura said.

The was a long silent pause.

?Hinata?  I?m sorry we didn?t??  Naruto started to say.

?Naruto?  You got me out of there?  You?ve given me my life back?!?

?I may not remember much, but I know it wasn?t pleasant??

?I have a husband who loves me and a Daughter of my own to raise?  Novi and I could easily have been killed and no one would have ever known it was us??

?It would be easy for me to sit here in the hospital and feel sorry for myself, but too many people went out of their way and risked their lives to rescue me?  I have nothing but gratitude.?

There was another long pause.

?Okay??  Naruto smiled.

?Alright??  Hinata smiled back.

?Now?  When do I get to meet your kids??  I have a lot of catching up to do??

?Your namesake you?ve already met?!?  Sakura smirked.  ?She?s the one who went in after you and ambushed you while you were asleep?!?

?Is she really??!?  Hinata asked.

?Yeah, with her twin Brother backing her??  Naruto said.

?And you?ve met High-Pockets!?  He added.

?Who???  Hinata asked.

?Naruto Jr?  We call him High-Pockets??  Sakura chuckled.

?Oh?  He?s sweet?  He reminds me a lot of you when you were his age??  Hinata said.

?Then we have Tsunade?  She?s a little over 8 months old??  Sakura smiled.

Just then there was a knock.

?Excuse me?  Naruto-Sensei?  Shikamaru needs you soon as possible??  Hitomi said.

?A Hokage?s work is never done?!?  Hinata smiled.

?Okay?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Hitomi?  Have you met Hinat Inuzuka yet???  He asked.

?Not yet, Sensei??  Hitomi replied.  ?Hinata-Sama?  I?m Hitomi Akimichi, Choji and Ino?s Daughter??

?Nice to meet you!  So many new faces?!?  Hinata smiled.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Chapter 572 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 572 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part One *


?Okay?  I think we have a good place here to bushwhack the bad guys??  Udon said.

?Right?  How many are we up against???  Emi asked.

?An estimated 175?  Uh, give or take??  Udon replied.

?175??!?  Daichi asked.  ?We?re supposed to take on 175??!

?Uh? Yeah?  You have a problem??? One of the Obito Clones asked.

?We need more people?!?  Emi said.  ?We can?t take on a force that big?!?

?You should have been with us last year in the Sand??  Asuma sneered.

?You?ll have to bear with my guys, Asuma?  You, me and Obito are about the only one?s here with actual combat experience??

?My team?s never been in a big fight either??  Asuma said.

?Uh?  Who has never killed anyone before???  He asked.

Shelby, Tami, Choji Jr., Emi and Daichi all raised their hands.

?I came close about 6 months ago??  Daichi said.

?Same here??  Said Tami.

?These guys are here to kill as many as possible and our responsibility is to protect the Leaf?  We have to kill them.?  Udon said.

?Does anyone here have a problem with that???

?No, Sir!?  Tami said.

?Me neither??  Shelby sighed nervously.

?I? Don?t like the idea of attacking without warning??  Emi said.

?Sensei?  Why don?t I attack first??  I can hit them in the center with a Clone and catch them off guard.?  Obito suggested.

Udon thought for a moment.

?Alright?  I want you to keep one of your Clones with Emi at all times??  

?She?s our Med-Nin and I want to keep her out of this?  I warn you, though?  She?s accident prone!?  He grinned.

?Sensei??  Emi groaned as she rolled her eyes.

?What about these Tags, Sensei???  Hizashi asked.

?That?s the main reason for my Clones?  Intelligence reports there are three guys carrying the Red Tags?  Kabuto has lied to everyone that has set one off?  Usually telling them it uses a powerful GenJutsu??

?A GenJutsu???  Daichi asked.

?Yeah, but don?t believe it?  One Tag can level the Leaf Village??  Obito replied.

?You..Your kidding??  Right??  Emi asked.

There was a long silence.

?No, Emi?  I?m not kidding??  Obito replied coldly.  

?Hizashi?  Your job is to use your Byakugan to locate the Tags?  No one is to act until that?s done??  Obito said.

?So the attack hinges on Hizashi and the Obito Clones???  Udon asked.

?That?s right, Sensei??  Obito replied.  

?We find the Tags first, I?ll start the attack by hitting them in the center, then Asuma?s team attacks the front for a second distraction?  At that point, my Clones go for the guys with the Tags.

?What about me??  What do I do???  Daichi asked.

?You and me will go after anyone who breaks away from the battle??  Udon said.

?Yeah?  And everyone be sure and stand clear of our fans??  Asuma said.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

*Chapter 573 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 573 - Battle of Schaefer’s Pass - Part Two *


“This will be good…  Don’t hesitate you guys…”  Asuma said to his team.

“Not a chance…!”  Tami said.

Asuma summoned his fan from a seal on his wristband, opened it up and checked his hidden weapons.

Tami grinned and summoned her own fan from a scroll and popped it open.

“Mine’s bigger than yours…!”  She bragged.

“Hehe…  Grow up…”  Asuma snorted.

“Choji, you take a Clone and go with Tami and watch her back…  Shelby, you and another Clone are with me…”

*****

“You’re a Clone…?”  Emi asked as they moved into their positions.

“Yeah…  ‘Fraid so…”  The Obito Clone replied.

“No offense, but that’s not very comforting…”  She replied.

“My Clones proved themselves in the River Battle last year…”  The Clone said in his defense.

“I thought a good hit would smoke a clone…”  Emi said.

“We’re a little bit tougher than that, plus we have a fast Chakra recovery…”  The Clone smiled.

“Hmph…  Aren’t you grand…?”  Emi scoffed.

“Well, what’s your specialty…?”  The Obito Clone asked.

“A water Jutsu and Medical NinJutsu…”  She replied.

“I see…”  The Clone said as he looked around.

*****

“See anything yet…?”  The original Obito asked Hizashi.

“No…  Nothing yet…”  He replied.

“How far can you see…?”  Obito asked.

“Just up to 4 kilometers in these woods…”  Hizashi muttered.

“So you can see the pass…?”

“Yes…  Do you think there’s any chance they’d come over the mountains to the North…?”  Hizashi asked.

“Nah…  Not with as force that big…  Besides, our intelligence says they’re coming this way…”  Obito said.

“What intelligence is that…?”  Hizashi sneered.

“Classified.”  Obito replied.

“Hehe…  Hokage’s kid…”  Hizashi snorted.

“Listen…  Find out who’s got the Tags…  My Clones will jump them and get ‘em outta here with the Transportation Jutsu…”  Obito explained.

“Where will you take them…?”  Hizashi asked.

“Orbit…”  Obito replied.

“Okay…  Fine…  You don’t have to tell me…”  Hizashi sneered.

“I mean it…  I’ll put ‘em in…”

“Shhh…!”  Hizashi hissed as he put his hand up.

“What…?  You see something…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  One man…  He’s by himself and using some sort of cloaking Jutsu…”  Hizashi said.

“Probably an advance scout…”  Obito replied.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chapter 574 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 574 - Battle of Schaefer’s Pass - Part Three  *


“What do we do now…?  Take him out?”  Hizashi asked.

“No…  Kiba-Sensei told me about tactics like this…”  Obito replied.  

“He’s a Shadow Clone…  We attack him, he disappears and all the information goes right back to the original…  Plus, he’s going to be skilled at tracking and Chakra detection…”

“So simply hiding won’t do us any good…”  Hizashi said.

“No…  It won’t…”  Obito sighed. 

“You’re the only one who can see him, aren’t you…?”  He asked Hizashi.

“Yes, for the moment…”  Hizashi replied.

“Has he detected us yet…?”  Obito asked.

“No, not that I can tell…”

“Stay here…”

Obito quickly made a handsign, Transformed into Takahiro and moved to Asuma and Shelby’s position.

“What’s with the Transformation…?”  Asuma asked.

“I’ve been making everyone’s Bingo Book and we got an advance scout working his way here…  And he’s using an invisibility/cloaking Jutsu…”  Obito explained.

“Great…”  Asuma sneered.

“Some smart man once said the best place to hide something is in plain sight…  They’re not expecting us to be here…”  Obito reasoned.

“Asuma…  Can you catch a Shadow Clone with a Shadow Possession…?  And hold him…?”  Obito asked.

“Sure…”  Asuma replied.

“Great…  I have an idea…  Let me tell Udon-Sensei…”

Several minutes later, Hizashi, Asuma and Obito disguised as Takahiro were making their way toward the pass.

“You sure this is gonna work…?”  Asuma asked.

“Nope.”  Obito replied.

“He’s 2 kilometer’s ahead of us…”  Hizashi said.

“He should start detecting my Chakra at any time now…”  Obito said.

“He won’t break his Jutsu and report…?”  Hizashi asked.

“And report what…?  Three leaf Shinobi out in the woods on a training mission…?”  Asuma replied.  

“It’s a wasted effort with 175 men backing him…  We’re chump change…!  He’ll just leave us to blunder into the others behind him while he looks for bigger fish…”  Asuma explained.

“He senses something…”  Hizashi said.

“Here we go…”  Obito muttered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chapter 575 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 575 - Battle of Schaefer’s Pass - Part Four *


“So I sez to the Hokage I sez…”  Ranted Obito,  “This mission is as lame as yer haircut…!”

“Yeah…  Well you making google-eyes at his Daughter hasn’t helped us get better missions…”  Asuma griped.

“Nor you nearly setting fire to his office last week…  What were you thinking…?”  Hizashi said, playing along.

Just then, Hizashi glared at Asuma and signaled to the ground.

Asuma looked and saw the Sound Scout’s footprints as they were being made in the loose dirt on the ground.

“Hey, I apologized…”  Obito continued to rant as Asuma focused his Chakra.  

“Besides, it was an accident!  He shouldn’t hold a grudge like that…!”

Asuma shot his Shadow after the footprints and thought he had snared the Scout, but his Shadow was displaced by the Scout’s Cloaking Jutsu.

“Crap!”  Asuma yelled.

Hizashi reached out to grab the Sound Scout.

“I’ve got him…!”  He yelled.

Suddenly there was a puff of smoke as the Sound Scout broke his Shadow Clone.

“Damn!”  Hizashi cursed.

The three Shinobi looked at each other.

“Now what do we…?”  Asuma started to say.

“Shh!”  Obito interrupted and signaled to Hizashi.

“Check for any listening devises he may have left…”  Obito instructed.

“I wonder what that was all about…?”  Obito said, still playing his role while Hizashi checked the area with his Byakugan.

“We’re clear…”  Hizashi said.

Asuma sighed.

“Now what do we do…?”  He asked.

“He’ll tell them exactly what he found out…  Three Shinobi out on a lame mission…”  Obito replied.

“They will probably split up their force now and send a small team after us…”  Hizashi said.

“Means a change of plans for us…”  Asuma said.

“Yeah…  Best laid plans…”  Obito growled.

“What do you see, Hizashi…?”

“Nothing yet…”  He replied.

“Can you see enough of the pass to map it out…?”  Obito asked.

“Yes…  It’s a fairly confined area…  They should stay on one side or the other of the pass…”  Hizashi explained.

“Good…  I think our plan is still solid…  We just need to lure them away from the pass…”  Obito explained.

“Let’s fake a hasty retreat and fall back…  I have an idea…”  Obito said as he created a new Shadow Clone.

“Transport to Udon-Sensei and report what happened…”  He instructed the Clone.

*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

*Chapter 576 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 576 - Battle of Schaefer’s Pass - Part Five *


“There are three Leaf Shinobi at the end of the pass, Hobart-Sama…”  The Sound Scout reported.

“Just three…?  Are you sure?”  Hobart asked.

“Yes, one has the Byakugan and the other has a huge Chakra…”  The Scout said.

“Their speech leads me to think they’re on a training mission…”

“Hehe…  Aloysius, you’re a fool!”  Hobart scoffed.

“Major Culpepper…  Take your Troop and go on ahead and be ready for an ambush…”

“Yes, Sir…  Any idea of how many to expect…?”  Major Culpepper asked.

“No…  Aloysius here got his Shadow Clone taken out before he could find out…”  Hobart sneered.

“That’s fine…  He can lead my Troop through the pass then…”

“What?!  Sir… Why me…?”  Aloysius protested.

“Because you screwed up, that’s why…!”  Hobart bellowed.

“C’mon…”  Culpepper growled as he grabbed Aloysius by the neck of his shirt and dragged him toward the pass.

“Captain Crump…  Bring the other three troops forward and be ready to go through the pass on my order…”  Hobart instructed.

“Yes, Sir!”

*****

“You were right, Obito…  They sent a smaller force ahead of the larger one…”  Hizashi said.

“Have you located the Tags yet…?”  Obito asked.

“I found one…  I can’t see the balance of the larger force, yet…  Just this one making their way through the pass…  That Scout of theirs is leading the way…  I can’t tell if he’s a Shadow Clone or not…”  Hizashi said.

“Alright…  I’m moving us to a place here where we can observe their movements outside of his range…”  Obito said.

“Asuma, tell everyone to hide as best they can…  You guys have my Clones and wait until I get those Red Tags…”

“What about the Scout…  He’ll see where we’re hiding if they get too close…”  Asuma said.

“I’ll take him out with a Kunai when I attack the guys with the Tags…”  Obito replied.

*****

“These three Leaf guys you saw…  Was the guy with the large Chakra a big, barrel-chested kid with a tuft of blond hair on his head…?”  Captain Culpepper asked.

“No, Sir…  He’s about 5’10” and dark-haired with a cow-lick…”  Aloysius replied.

“He didn’t look anything like this…?”  Culpepper said as he held out a page from his Bingo Book.

“Obito Uzumaki: S-Rank Leaf Shinobi.  Use extreme caution.  Kill on sight if possible.”  Aloysius gulped as he read and looked at the photo.

“No, Sir…  He didn’t look anything like that…”

“Yeah…  I wonder…”  Culpepper said as he looked in a pocket of his vest at a Red Tag.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 18, 2008)

*Chapter 577 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 577 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Six *


Hizashi watched the first Troop move out of the pass and down the trail toward the Fire Country?s Northeast Village.

?The balance of their force is moving into the pass??  He said to Obito.

?Let me know when you locate the other Tags??  Obito replied.

*****

?Sir?  Are you sure this is wise to stay in the pass like this??  A man asked Hobart.

?We have the high ground here and we can see them coming?  That is if there?s anyone there at all??  Hobart replied.

?We?re also sitting ducks!?  The man thought to himself.

*****

?I found them!?  Hizashi said.  ?The leader next to that little guy in the first group and the two guys standing right behind the leader of the main force?!?

?Okay?  I?ll get ?em!?  Obito said as he quickly created three Shadow Clones.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

The first Obito Clone appeared behind Captain Culpepper and drove a Kunai into Aloysius? forehead and into his brain, killing him instantly.

Next, he grabbed Captain Culpepper in a chokehold.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?

FOOM!

They appeared in orbit over the Earth where Culpepper died instantly as the Obito Clone ripped his pockets open and grabbed the Red Tag and set it off.

The other two Clones did likewise to the two men in Hobart?s main force.

?What the Hell??!?  Hobart yelled as his men disappeared with the Obito Clones.

His blood ran cold as he realized he was about to be routed and there was nothing he could do about it.

FOOM!

?I?M OBITO UZUMAKI OF THE LEAF!  SURRENDER OR DIE!?  Obito boomed as he Transported into the center of the main force.

?He?s just one man!  Get him!?  The men began to yell as they started to attack.

?Awww?  Crap!?  Hobart groaned.

FOOM!

An Obito Clone appeared at their rear with Asuma and Shelby.

Asuma opened his fan, jumped into the air and swung the fan.

The men were blown backward and off their feet, then grabbed their throats and started to gasp as Asuma?s poison attacked their bloodstreams.

A minute later, they were all dead including Hobart.

?Sweet!?  Obito grinned as he dropped the dead body he was holding.

?Uncle Kankurou?s modification works great!?  Asuma sneered.

?But, Sensei?  I didn?t get to do anything?!?  Shelby protested.

?Hehe?  Don?t sweat it Shelby??  Obito said.  ?Your day will come, trust me?!

?Let?s get back to the others??  Asuma said.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## S?phi? (Nov 18, 2008)

_Soooo.. *GOOOD!! *_

_Your chapters are amazing.  __You never fail to amuse me.. _

_Amazing job.. Keep up the good work Joe. _

_.. PS: Part Seven? Soon?? _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 19, 2008)

S?phi? said:


> _Soooo.. *GOOOD!! *_
> 
> _Your chapters are amazing.  __You never fail to amuse me.. _
> 
> ...




*Glad you like it...!

Things seem slow on this forum, so I'm doing one Chapter a day...  I still plan to finish around Thanksgiving.

The next Chapter may take a while, Tami & Choji Jr.are getting some air time and I need time to set it up.  Maybe tonight...


By the way, if anyone is looking for Christmas ideas I'd like to recommend the Canon A590is camera.  I just got mine from Amazon.com for $116...  Works great!


~ FLJ



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 19, 2008)

*Chapter 578 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 578 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Seven *


FOOM!

The other Obito Clone Transported Tami and Choji Jr. to the front of the first Troop.

?Th..That?s insane attacking head on like this??  Thought one of the men.

Tami popped her fan open, planted her feet and swung with all her might.

?HUUUUURRRRAAAHHHH!?

?AAIIIEEEEEE?.!!!!?  The men yelled and screamed as the winds sliced them to the bone.

?Hehe??  Choji Jr. grinned.  

?Love it when she strains those cute little ol? muscles in her legs?!?  He thought to himself.

?Hey, Choji?!  Why don?t you stop ogling me, make yourself useful and attack the rear??!?  Tami growled.

?What?  You couldn?t get ?em all???  He teased.

?Just do it??  She groaned.

?Hehe?  Multi-Size no Jutsu!?

Choji Jr. grew to 40 foot tall, jumped into the air and stomped his feet down onto the surviving men in the rear.

Men died and others tried to scramble for safety as Choji Jr. continued to kick and stomp.

?He?s having too much fun??  The Obito Clone said as he listened to the bones crunch.

?I dunno?  I like a man who enjoys his work??  Tami smiled.

*****

FOOM!

?Hey, Hizashi?!  You ready to go???  Obito yelled.

?Obito!  There?s four men who separated from the first group?  They?re also using a Cloaking Jutsu and they?re about to attack Emi, Daichi and Udon-Sensei? And another one going for Tami and Choji?!?

*****

The Obito Clone sighed.

?Tami??

?Yeah??  She said.

The Cloaked enemy swung with a Kunai just as Tami ducked and rolled out of the way.

The Obito Clone swung his fist and put his fist through the trunk of a tree as he missed the attacking Ninja.

?How did you know???  He asked.

?You must be scared??  The Obito Clone sneered as he pulled his fist from the tree.

?Let me guess?  Choji just barely missed you and you crapped your pants??

?Uhhhh??  He said nervously.

Tami took up a position on her knees and extended her fingers.

?We can smell you, genius!?  The Clone boomed.

?There!?  She said to herself then flicked her fingers.

?I got him, Obito!  Come straight in!?

?Wha??!  I can?t move!?  The enemy Ninja yelled.

?WAHEEEEEEE!?  He screeched as the Obito Clone grabbed his head with one hand and pounded his fist through the man?s chest.

His Cloaking Jutsu broke as he died.

?That was cool?!  How?d you do that??  The Obito Clone grinned.

?I trapped him with Chakra strings while you distracted him?!?  Tami smiled.

?Ah, Uncle Kankurou again??  The Clone replied.

?Yeah??  She giggled.  ?He taught me to use the puppets when I was a little girl one Summer, and then I figured a way to use my Dad?s Shadow Possession through the strings??


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 20, 2008)

*Chapter 579 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 579 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Eight *


FOOM!

?Look out!?  Hizashi yelled.

Obito Transported Hizashi and himself to Emi, Daichi and Udon?s location.

?Wh..What?s going on??!?  Emi gasped.

?There?s 3 guys who are Cloaked??  Obito said as he grabbed Emi by her shoulder and concentrated on his Chakra shield.

?Just stay in physical contact with me??  He said.

At that moment a Kunai flew out of nowhere at Emi?s head and was deflected by Obito?s shield.

Meanwhile Hizashi engaged the other two.

?Can you see them???  Udon asked.

?Yes, Sensei??  Hizashi replied as he took a stance.  ?Three and Seven O?clock??

?See if you can help??  Obito said to his clone.

?Nah, stay where you are Obito?  I?ve fought invisible guys before??  Udon sneered as he reached into his weapon?s pouch, pulled out his smoke grenades and tossed them.

A huge cloud of purple smoke engulfed Udon and Daichi.

Daichi made handsigns and said, ?Gully-Washer no Jutsu!?

A flume of water gushed out of his mouth and hosed down the area.

?AHHH!?  One of the enemy Ninja yelled as he caught a face full of water.

?Ugh?  You?re gonna have to do better than that, you punk?!?  The enemy Ninja growled as he wrung out his shirt.

?We plan to??  Udon said coldly.

?Can?t see a thing??  The enemy Ninja said to himself as he moved a few feet to his left.

?AHH!?  He yelled as Daichi drove a Kunai into the base of his neck.

?Oh Lord, I?m dyin??  He groaned.

Those were his last words as Daichi grabbed him by his scalp and drove a second Kunai through his temple.

?Bastards!?  The second enemy Ninja hissed as he leapt back and threw a Kunai with an Exploding Tag.

?Tag!?  Yelled Hizashi.

The concussion from the explosion blew the purple smoke away.

?Did that get ?em???  The second Ninja sneered.

As the smoke from the Exploding Tag cleared, he stepped forward with a Kunai drawn.

Suddenly, Udon stepped out of the smoke with his own Kunai and grabbed the still Cloaked Ninja and stabbed him in the shoulder.

?AHHHGH?!?  He yelled as he slashed and stabbed at Udon.

?UNG!?  Udon groaned as he gritted his teeth, head-butted the Ninja and slashed with his Kunai.

Both Shinobi drew blood.

?Sensei??  Emi yelled.

?All of you stay back?!  I?ll take him??  Udon sneered.

?You?ve no eye technique?  How??!  How can you find me??!?  The enemy Ninja yelled.

?The Hyuga guy hasn?t said a word?!?

?I don?t have to??  Hizashi said standing with his arms crossed.

?You squish every time you move??  Daichi said from behind the tree he had taken cover behind.

?The Water Jutsu??  The enemy Ninja gasped.

Udon watched as another few drops hit the ground and quickly flung Shuriken and threw a Kunai at the sound of the voice.

?You Bast?!!!?

The weapons disappeared as they found their target and there was a gasping, gurgling noise.

The Ninja?s Cloaking Jutsu broke as he slowly slumped to the ground in a pool of his own blood.

Udon pulled another Kunai, walked over to the fallen Ninja and rolled him onto his back with his foot.

?You?  Bas? tarrrrssss??  The enemy Ninja gasped with his dying breath as he glared at Udon.

Udon stared coldly at the Ninja as he shuddered and died.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chapter 580 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 580 - Battle of Schaefer’s Pass - Part Nine *


“Sensei…!”  Yelled Emi.

“Everyone watch out!  There’s one more…!”  Udon said.

“It’s alright, Sensei…  He took off running for the pass…”  Hizashi said.

“Okay…  Obito, you and Hizashi go after him…  Take him alive if you can, if you can’t then kill him!”  Udon instructed as he sat down on the ground as Emi started to heal his wounds.

“Yes, Sir…”  Hizashi replied.

Obito quickly made another Shadow Clone.

“Break you Jutsu and tell the others to try and catch this guy and tell Tami to use her string gimmick…”  Obito said to his Clone.

“Right!”  The Clone said as he broke his Jutsu.

“Let’s follow, Hizashi…  Have you found him yet…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  He just tripped on a twig and fell on his face…  About 260 yards this direction…”  Hizashi pointed.

*****

“Tami…  You, Shelby and the Clone go after him…  Choji and I will stay here and guard the pass.”  Asuma said.

“Okay…”  Tami sneered.

“Remember to take him alive, Sis…”  Asuma added.

“Yeah, yeah…”  Tami groaned as they leapt into the trees.

*****

“Tami, Shelby and your other Clone are heading this way…”  Hizashi said.

“Alright…  Shelby can seal this guy to a scroll…  Let’s just follow from a distance and drive him into their laps…”  Obito said.

“Alight, but they’re not exactly on an intercept course and he’s still Cloaked…”  Hizashi said.

“That’s alright…  Spot me…!”  Obito said as he pulled out Kunai’s with exploding Tags.

“Right in front of us at 210 yards!”  Hizashi said.

Obito threw a Kunai.

*****

“Nobody after me yet…  I wonder if they’re guarding the pass..?”  The enemy Ninja thought to himself as he leapt treetop to treetop.

Just then, a tree on his right exploded.

“Aggh!”  He yelled as he was thrown to the ground.

“Th..They’re after me…!”

‘Thunk!’

“Oh, crap!”  He yelped as another Kunai hit a tree 20 feet away.

He dove behind another tree as the Tag exploded.

“This way!  RUN!”  He gasped to himself.

“That’s got them on course…!”  Hizashi said.

“Like I said…  Let’s drive him…”  Obito said throwing another Kunai.

“The explosions will draw the other team right to him…”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 22, 2008)

*Chapter 581 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Ten*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 581 - Battle of Schaefer?s Pass - Part Ten *


?We?re getting closer to the explosions??  Shelby said.

?Oh, yeah!?  Tami said eagerly.

*****

?40 yards to the left!?  Hizashi yelled.

Obito threw another Kunai.  A few seconds later it exploded.

?The other squad is at 300 yards and closing??  Hizashi said.

?Time to corral this turkey??  Obito growled to himself as he pulled out several Kunai with Exploding Tags and started throwing them.

?AHHH!!?  Yelled the enemy Ninja as he turned to his left.

Another Tag exploded several yards n front of him, then they began exploding all around him.

?There they are?!?  Tami yelled.

?Tami!  He?s right in front of you!?  Hizashi yelled.

She flicked her fingers and deployed Chakra strings.

?You got him!?  Hizashi yelled.

?Yeah, baby!  Yeah?!?  She yelled grinning ear-to-ear as she tugged on the strings and held the Ninja in a Shadow Possession.

?Now, that I caught him, what do we do with him???  She asked.

?You..You blasted kids!?  The enemy Ninja growled as his Cloaking Jutsu broke.

?Shelby, you know how to Seal live patients don?t you???  Obito asked.

?Huh??  Oh!  Yes!  I sure do!?  She smiled.

?At last I get to do SOMETHING on this mission?!?  She said as she walked up to the enemy Ninja with a scroll.

?What are you gonna do??!?  The enemy Ninja demanded.

?Nothing for you to worry about?  However, you may feel a slight discomfort??  Shelby joked as she knelt down, opened the scroll and focused her Chakra.

?SEALING JUTSU!?

?AAAAAHHHHHH?!!!!?  The enemy Ninja yelled as he turned into smoke and flowed onto the scroll.

Obito sighed.

?That?s it guys?  A clean sweep.?  He said.

?Break your Jutsu and have the other Clone take Asuma and Choji to Udon?  We?ll meet you there??  Obito said to his Clone.

?Right!?  The Clone replied as he disappeared in a puff of smoke.

Obito then Transported the squad to Udon?s location and they reported in.

?That?s good??  Udon said as he sat on the ground with his back against a tree.

?How bad are you hurt, Sensei??  Shelby asked.

?Don?t worry about me?  Emi here has me all fixed up??  Udon grinned.

?Obito, leave us three of your Clones, then take Shelby back to Konoha and turn in that scroll?  There?ll be more for you to do once you?re there.?

?Right.?  Obito replied as Shelby looked at him with a troubled look.

?Oh, yeah?  And you might break the Transformation Jutsu?  Looking like Takahiro is confusing??  Udon chuckled.

?Hehe?  I forgot??  He grinned as he broke the Jutsu.

?Hizashi?  Just for the Hell of it, have one of the Clones take you to the other side of the pass and make sure there?s not another unit hanging around??  Udon instructed.

?Yes, Sir.?

?Sensei?  You need to rest??  Emi said.

?Ahh!  I feel fine?!?  He scoffed.

?Hey, I?m the Med-Nin here and I outrank you when it comes to your combat injuries?!?  Emi griped.

?You fixed me up fine?!  See??  It doesn?t even hurt!?  Udon griped back at her while moving his elbow up and down.

?Sen..sei??  Emi groaned assertively.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 23, 2008)

*Chapter 582 - Shelby's Request*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 582 - Shelby's Request  *


FOOM!

Obito Transported Shelby and himself back to the Training Field Konoha.

“Let’s get that scroll over to intelligence, then I’ll tell my Dad that we’re back.”  Obito said.

“Obito…!”  Shelby said.

“Yeah…?  What’s wrong…?”  He asked.

“I..uh…  I don’t know how to ask this…”  Shelby said, then hesitated.

Obito scratched his head.

“She knows I’m committed to Hitomi, right…?”  He thought to himself.

“Could… Could you help me with my training…  Please…?”  She asked.

“The Chuunin Exams are coming up and I stink…”

“Oh…”  Obito said with a slight grin.

“Well, I could try…  But you know I’m not that skilled of a fighter…”

Shelby glared at Obito.

“It’s true…  I’m nearly impossible to injure, so I charge right in and let the bad guys hit me with whatever they have, while I pound away at them…”  He explained.

“You’d be better off asking my Sister or even my Dad for help…  I know he thinks highly of you…”

“He..He does…?!”  Shelby asked.

“Yeah.”  Obito grinned.

“Would you…  Ask him for me…?”  Shelby asked.

Obito started to speak, then hesitated.

“I’ll mention that you’re interested…  But you ask him yourself…!”  Obito said firmly.

She looked down at the ground.

“Shelby…  More than Ninja skills, you need to learn how to be bold…”  Obito said.

“You mean be more like Tami…?  There’s no way…  I’ve never been good at that…”  Sheby said.

“Tami’s brash, not bold…”  Obito sneered.

Sheby grinned.  

“Maybe assertive is a better word…  And you don’t have to be GOOD at it, by the way…!”

She looked at Obito.

“Hem, haw, stutter and fumble your words, just so long as you take the initiative and DO it…  Understand…?”  Obito said.

Shelby smiled as if a light came on.

“Yeah…!”  She said.

“Okay…  Let’s get the scroll to intelligence…  We got work to do!”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 583 - A Kind Word *


?Just set the scroll over there on the floor and open it, Shelby??  Shikamaru said.

?Yes, Sir??  She replied.

?Alright?  When you?re ready release the Seal.?  He instructed.

?Sir, he?s able to use a Cloaking Jutsu?  He?s almost invisible if he?s allowed to use it??  Shelby said.

?Hehe?  Then, I?ll just have to make sure he doesn?t??  Shikamaru grinned.

?Be sure and get back out of the way after you summon him??

?Yes, Sir.?  Shelby replied.

?SUMMONING JUTSU!?  She yelled as she slapped her hand down onto the scroll.

The enemy Ninja appeared with a puff of smoke and Shikamaru caught him with his Shadow Possession.

?Hehe?  Success??  Shikamaru sneered.

?Okay, Shelby?  We have it from here??

?Yes, Sir??

?Naruto, do your thing??  Shikamaru said to Naruto Jr.

Naruto Jr. watched Shelby walk out of the chamber.

?Hey, Naruto!?  Shikamaru snapped.

?Huh?  Oh!  Yeah?!?  He stammered.

?Geez?  You?re almost as bad as Takahiro??  Shikamaru quipped as the enemy Ninja groaned, growled and cursed.

Naruto Jr. pursed his lips as his face turned red.

?Well, I can?t blame you, she is a pretty girl??

?Sensei??  Naruto Jr. sighed.

?Let?s get to work??

?What are you doing to me??  Who is this kid???  The enemy Ninja demanded to know.

?I?m Naruto Jiraiya Uzumaki Jr.!  I?m here to find out what you know??

?I ain?t tellin? you sh??

?Peace!?  Naruto Jr. said as he slapped his hand to the Ninja?s head.

*****

?That?s how it went??  Obito said.

?That?s good?  And Udon?s okay???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, Pop?  Emi seems pretty capable as a Med-Nin?  Can?t say much for her fighting spirit, though??  Obito replied.

?Well, you?ve got more combat experience than she does.?  Naruto said.

Obito let of a short growl of frustration.

?Anything else???  Naruto asked.

?One other thing, Dad?  Shelby wants to ask you to help train her for the Chuunin Exam?  I told her she would have to ask you herself, but that I would put in a kind word??  Obito replied.

?She did, huh???  Naruto grinned.

?Well?  She asked me at first, then I said you or Sis would be better.?  Obito said.

Naruto smiled.

?I think you should do it??  He said.

?Eh??


*To be continued?



*


----------



## blackfire94 (Nov 24, 2008)

I took you awhile to update.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

blackfire94 said:


> I took you awhile to update.




*
Yeah, I'm getting near the end...

Thanksgiving is coming and I'm about to be too busy with work to write this everyday until the first of the year, so I need to finish it.

(Maybe a 'time skip' and a Volume 4 in 2009...?  Maybe...)

At any rate, it's gonna be a Chapter a day and try to finish things this weekend.

Many thanks! ~ FLJ


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 25, 2008)

*Chapter 584 - Thousands of Decisions*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 584 - Thousands of Decisions *


?Hey, Snuffy??  

?Shikamaru-Sama??  The man said standing up from his chair.

?What can I do for you today???

?We need sketches of some bad guys?  Naruto here will give you the details?  And we need ?em fast??  Shikamaru explained.

?Yes, Sir?  Naruto-Kun???  Snuffy replied offering Naruto Jr. a chair.

?Okay?  If you describe the men??

?Just let me touch your head??  Naruto Jr. said.

?What??  Why??  Snuffy asked.

?Just let him do it??  Shikamaru grinned.

?Peace!?  Naruto Jr. said as he put his hand against Snuffy?s head.

?There?s the three guys we need to find?  See ?em???  Naruto Jr. asked.

?Y..Yes?  Yes I do?!?  Snuffy gasped.

*****

?I think you should train Shelby?!?  Naruto said grinning.

?You need the experience of training someone else, and she?d be a good student for you to start with?!?

?Dad?  I?m used to charging in?  I can?t train her to fight like I do?  She?ll get killed?!?  Obito argued.

?Son, you are a skilled Chuunin of the Leaf Village?  It?s your responsibility to teach others what you?ve learned.

Obito looked at his Dad and listened.

?When I was a kid, I told everyone how I was going to become Hokage?  And I had no idea of all the duties or responsibilities that went with this job?!?  Naruto smiled.

?It?s more than just going out on a mission and kicking butt?  It?s training younger Shinobi to go out and kick butt, and then training them to train others??

?And thousands of other decisions?  Big and small??

?Obito?  You?ve learned?  Then you learned how to learn on your own?  Now it?s time for you to learn how to train others??

?Alright, Dad??  Obito replied.

?Do a good job with Shelby, and I?ll make a Jounin out of you?!?  Naruto grinned.

?Me and Shelby?  What do I tell Hitomi???  Obito groaned.

?Make her help you?!?  Naruto sneered.  ?About time for her to carry a larger load, too!?

?Hehe?  Okay??  Obito grinned.

?Anyway?  For now, let?s concentrate on the task at hand??  Naruto said.

?High-Pockets should have the info on the other guys who are supposed to attack us?  I want to get the drop on them??

?So do I?  Is Neji-Sensei ready???  Obito asked.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

*Chapter 585 - The Hunt Is On!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 585 - The Hunt Is On! *


“Alright guys…  These are the guys you’ll be looking for…  Two men and a woman…”  Naruto said as he passed out the sketches.

“High-Pockets said they are due to enter the Village today and set off Red Tags in a last ditch effort to blow us all up…”

“Hard to believe they would sacrifice themselves like that…”  Takahiro said.

“Well, thanks to High-Pockets, we’ve learned that Kabuto has lied to everyone he’s given one of these Tags to…”  Naruto said.

“He told them they were a fancy GenJutsu spell and they set them off not knowing that they’re gonna die, too…”

“That is so wrong…”  Ayame said.

“Yeah, tell me about it…  Anyway…  Neji will be spotting them for us…  You all have your radios…”  Naruto instructed.

“Yes…”  They all nodded.

“Obito will be with Neji in a position to back everyone up and get the Tags out of the Village…”  Naruto continued.

“Team assignments are as follows:  Kiba and Hitomi, Takahiro and Hinata Hyuga, then Ayame and my Hinata…”

“Both Hinata’s and Hitomi have the ability to Seal a live person to a scroll, your partners are there for backup and to distract the bad guys…  Any questions?”

“Can we fight dirty…?”  Ayame asked.

“Eh…?”  Naruto said as he gave her a funny look.

There was nervous laughter for the others.

“Bear with her, Sensei…  She bites…!”  Takahiro quipped.

“That’s right…  You bit a girl’s nose off…”  Naruto said.

“Ewww…!  Hinata Hyuga winced.

“Hey, whatever works…!”  Naruto said.  “Just know that I want to take these guys alive, if possible…”

“Dad…”  Obito said as he motioned to Naruto.

“Is it wise to try to take these guys alive…?”  Obito whispered.

“They’re in the Village with Red Tags…  Wouldn’t it be better to kill them with the first shot rather than risk giving them time to set off a Tag…?”  

“We need the intelligence too, Son…”  Naruto whispered back.

“Don’t worry, I have complete confidence in everyone here…”  He said loud enough for the others to hear.

“You guys know what’s at stake here…  Look sharp and strike fast…  If your first attempt to capture fails, don’t take any chances…  Kill ‘em quick!”

“Yes, Sensei…”  They all said.

“Anyone have anything else…?”  Naruto asked.  

“No?  Alright, good luck!”

“Everyone meet outside for radio checks…”  Neji said.

As they walked out the door, Takahiro and Ayame’s eyes met.

“Takahiro…  Good luck…!”  Ayame smiled.

“Uh…  Yeah…  Yeah!  You too!”  He grinned.

“Hey, partner…  Look sharp and check your radio!”  Hinata Hyuga said.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

*Chapter 586 - Vector*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 586 - Vector *


?Can everyone hear me???  Neji asked on his radio.

?Yes, Sensei?!?

?Sure can, Neji!?

?Loud and clear??

?Yep!?

?Yes, Sir!?

?Yes, Sir!?

?Takahiro?  What about you???  Neji asked.

?That?s a big 10-4, Good Buddy?  We?re 10-10 and doin? it to it like Pruett used to do it to it??  Takahiro replied.

?Geez??  ?God help us??

?Don?t worry about it guys?  I?ll hit him later??  Hinata Hyuga said over her radio.

?Alright?  Everyone settle down?  This is serious business today??  Neji said.

?I have one target sighted on Restaurant Row moving North?  O.J. and Ayame, he?s yours??

?Roger!?  Hinata Uzumaki said.

?Kiba?  Another one is about 3 Kilometers outside the Village on the main road??  Neji said.

?Hitomi and I will take him??  Kiba replied.

?The final target is about 3 blocks away from the Hospital??  Neji said.

?I guess that one?s ours??  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Hinata?  Be careful??  Neji said.

?Don?t worry, Father?  I will?  Besides, I have good backup??

Neji groaned.

?Takahiro may be a goof-off, Sensei?  But he?s a good man??  Obito said as he covered his mike with his hand.

*****

?Sensei?  How are things going with your wife and daughter???  Hitomi asked as she and Kiba made their way toward the enemy Ninja.

?Oh, they?re going great, Hitomi?!  It?s a little awkward, but we?re starting to figure things out??  Kiba grinned.

?Hinata spent her first night home?  Well, ?home? if you can call it that?  I?ll have to find us all a new place that we can call home??

?That sounds great, Sensei?  I?m so happy for you??  Hitomi smiled.

?Thanks, Hitomi?  You?re a sweet girl??  Kiba grinned.

?Let?s look sharp, now?  The lives of everyone in the Village are at stake??

?I?m with you, Sensei!?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 28, 2008)

*Chapter 587 - An Admirable Performance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 587 - An Admirable Performance *


The female spy walked toward Ichiraku?s and turned the corner.

BAM!

Ayame belted the spy in the face and broke her nose.

The spy stumbled backward into the street and fell flat on her back where Hinata Uzumaki was waiting with an open Scroll.

?SEALING JUTSU!?  She yelled as she slapped her hand to the Scroll.

The female spy screamed as she turned into smoke and flowed onto the Scroll.

?That?s one down, Sensei??  Hinata said into her radio.

?Very good!  Ayame, you head over to the Hospital and back up Hinata and Takahiro?  Hinata, you go backup Kiba and Hitomi, and hurry!?

?Right!?  They both replied.

?That was fast??  Said Obito.

?I told you they?d take ?em??  Naruto grinned.

*****

?There he is??  Hinata Hyuga said as she and Takahiro watched the spy walking toward the Hospital entrance.

?Where?s he got the Tag???  Takahiro asked.

?There?s a pocket inside his vest?  Right next to his heart??  She said watching him with her Byakugan.

?Alright?  Here I go??  He said.

?I?ll see you tonight, Baby?!?  Takahiro said as he waved to Hinata Hyuga and walked toward the spy.

?Uh?  Yeah!  Okay?!  See you tonight!?  Hinata waved.

?Hi!?  He said with a big grin as he was about to pass the spy.

At that moment, Takahiro grabbed the spy by the arm, planted his feet, spun him against the brick post and locked his arm behind his back.

?Don?t even move!?  Takahiro growled as he put a Kunai to the base of his neck.  

?One twitch?  One sneeze?  I swear to God I?ll send you to Hell for breakfast?!?  He sneered at the spy.

?Who the?  Who the Hell are you???  The spy gasped.

?I know about the Tag in your vest pocket?  Don?t reach for it??  Takahiro said.  

?I?m ready!?  Hinata Hyuga said.

Takahiro spun the spy around and slammed him backward into the post, then held the Kunai to his throat.

?SEALING JUTSU!?  Hinata yelled.

*****

?Yeah, Honey!  Whoo-Hoo!?  Neji yelped.

Naruto and Obito stared at Neji in shock.

?Dude?  You okay???  Naruto grinned.

?Huh??  Oh!  Yes??  Neji cleared his throat and started to blush.  ?I?m fine??

?I take it your Hinata and Takahiro got their man???  Naruto asked with a smirk.

?Yes.  They performed admirably.?  He said.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*Chapter 588 - Heaven and Earth*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 


*Chapter 588 - Heaven and Earth *


“Man-Beast Mimicry”  Kiba said as he leapt for the last spy.

He slammed into the enemy Ninja full force and knocked him out cold.

“Doesn’t take you long, does it Sensei…?”  Hitomi asked as she opened a Scroll.

“These guys weren’t expecting us…  Not at all…”  Kiba said.

“SEALING JUTSU!”  Hitomi said as she slapped her hand to the Scroll.

The unconscious spy turned into smoke and flowed onto the Scroll.

“You got yours…?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked as she leapt from a tree.

“Yep!  You?”  Hitomi grinned.

“Got her right her…  Ayame broke her nose and knocked her flat on her rump…!”  Hinata replied.

“Good job!  H and Takahiro got the other one, so we’re done…!”  Kiba said as he talked on his radio.

“Sensei…  I’m a little worried…”  Hitomi said.

“This was too easy…”

Kiba looked at both Kunoichi’s.

“Listen to me…  This was easy because all of you had good training, and we had excellent intelligence…”

“Both of you have taken the Chuunin written exam…  Intelligence saves lives and other people risk their lives to get it…”

“Hinata…  You and your Brothers got this thing going and rescued my wife and daughter…  They went through Hell under Kabuto and came back with 15 years worth of life saving information…”  Kiba explained.

“Is that why you insisted on being part of this mission…?”  Hinata asked with a smirk.

“Yeah…  I have a family to protect now…!”  Kiba grinned.

*****

“I’ve checked the Village and the outlying areas…  No sign of any other Tags or anyone out of the ordinary…”  Neji said.

“So what do we do now, Dad…?”  Obito asked.

“We stay vigilant…  Your little brother said there are still Kabuto’s that are unaccounted for…”  Naruto replied.

“But even without that threat, protecting the Village is a never-ending mission…” 

“Until we’re sure we’ve got them all, I’m going to have to use Neji and his clan to keep watch with their Byakugan’s 24/7…”

“In the meantime, we keep training and keep gathering information…”

“Heaven and Earth…  Mind and body…”  Obito replied.  

“The Scripture on the wall from the Chuunin Exam…”

Naruto looked at his oldest Son.

“Learn it well, Obito…”  Naruto grinned.  “You’ll need to know all this for when you become Hokage…!”

“Hehe…  I’m perfectly happy in the field, Dad!”  Obito replied.

“If you want to train up a future Hokage, you need to work on Baby Sis and maybe Takahiro…!”

“WHAT?!”  Neji yelped.

Naruto chuckled.

“Well, that’s what Jake is predicting…”  Obito said.

“Hehe…  You never know, Obito…”  Naruto replied.  “You never know…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

*

This pretty much ends my Fanfic...  There will be a nice epilogue over the next few days.

As expected, things got busy at work, so I won't be able to write on this every day until after Jan 1st, but I'll do what I can. 

I'm glad everyone enjoyed it, it's been a great "road trip" and I never had to leave home!

As always, comments are welcome.

If anyone cares to do any artwork, I'd like to see it!

(Especially Ayame biting the other Kunoichi's nose off!  Yuck!)


~ ForkliftJoe

PS:  I didn't realize this, but Ayame from the Ramen place has never been in the Manga!  (She gets honorable mention in Chapter 320, Page 9...)


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

*Chapter 589 - Obito-Sensei*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 - An Epilogue


*Chapter 589 - Obito-Sensei *


?Shelby, as a Med-Nin, it?s more important for you to stay out of a fight and support your comrades using Long-Range tactics??  Hitomi said.

?A try to conserve your Chakra as much as you can?  Let the other guy use his Chakra and waste it??  Obito added.

?Though, there will be times when you will have to get into the thick of things??  Hitomi said.

?Times when you will have to rescue and protect a wounded comrade or a patient??

?When you go on these missions you will be issued a Summoning Kunai where the mules or I can Transport backup if things get hairy?  So use it??  Obito said.

?Other than that, it?s just training and learning to think on your feet?  But you need to think beforehand what you will do in a certain situation??

?For example??  Obito said as he reached down and unwrapped a large object from a blanket.

Hitomi and Shelby started to giggle.

?What???  Obito growled as he held up a straw practice dummy wearing a dress.

?Where? Where did you get that???  Shelby laughed.

?It looks like one of Kakashi-Sensei?s Substitution Dummy?s in drag?!?  Hitomi cackled.

Obito smiled and nodded, then pulled out a Kunai.

?This? is a hostage??  He said holding the Kunai to the dummy?s throat.

?Alright Shelby?  I?m a bad guy, I?ve attacked a defenseless village and I?ve murdered women and children?  And now I?m using some old lady as a shield?  What do you do???

Both girls looked at each other and started to giggle again.

?I?m sorry, Sweetie?  I just don?t see you murdering women and children??  Hitomi laughed again.

Obito grinned and shook his head.

?Well, get serious?  If you ever encounter this for real, I doubt you?ll be laughing?  C?mon?  What do you do???  

?I? I don?t know?  Throw a Kunai and try and hit him in the head??  Shelby said.

?Well, get off your butt and do it!?  Obito boomed.

Shelby gulped and pulled her Kunai.

?Need to be faster than this, Shelby?  I might kill this old bag??  Obito said poking the dummy in the neck with the tip of his Kunai.

?Don?t make me laugh, Obito??  Shelby said, choking back a snicker.

?C?mon?  You can?t hurt me, so just take your best shot?  Best thing to do is do whatever you?re gonna do fast?!?

Shelby threw her Kunai and it hit the dummy right between the eyes.

?Geez??  Shelby said in frustration.

?And this is why we train??  Obito said.

?We?ll hit this again tomorrow?  Until then, take this home with you and figure out a way in your own mind how you?ll save the hostage??  He said handing her the dummy.

Shelby looked at the dummy as Obito and Hitomi started to walk away.

?Well, what would you do???  She asked.

Obito turned and grinned.

Before Shelby could blink, Obito had pulled his Kunai and thrown it through the dummy?s throat as she was holding it.

?OhmyGod?!?  She squealed.

?That?s why we train??  Obito said.

Shelby started to shiver as she caught her breath.

?You okay???  Obito asked.

?Ye..Yeah?  I?ll be fine??  Shelby said.

?All that fighting with all your Clones has turned you into a battle-savvy veteran??  Hitomi smiled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 7, 2008)

*Chapter 590 - The New S-Rank Assignment*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 - An Epilogue


*Chapter 590 - The New S-Rank Assignment *


“Thanks for lunch, Pop!”  Hinata Uzumaki smiled.

“Yeah…”  Naruto mumbled as he stared at his deflated frog wallet.

“How can she eat so much and retain that figure…?”  He thought to himself.

“Anyway, you wanted to talk to me about something…?”  Hinata asked.

“Do you think you can learn Jake’s Long-Range Transportation Jutsu…?”  He asked.

“Sure, Dad…  I don’t see any reason why I couldn’t…”  Hinata replied.

“Then I want you to learn it and use your Time-Travel to gather intelligence in the Sound…”  Naruto said.

“This will be your primary assignment until further notice, and you will secretly be paid what a Jounin would make on an S-Rank mission.”

“O..Okay, Dad…”  Hinata said with a smirk.

“I’ll put the extra funds into a private account for you…  They’ll be there for that Trousseau of yours for when you get married…”  Naruto muttered.

Hinata blushed.

“Anyway, High-Pockets and Shikamaru are putting together a Bingo Book on the Kabuto’s that are still out there…  Maybe as many as 20…”  Naruto explained.

“They have the ability to split but they slowed down on using the Technique because it dilutes their strength…”

Hinata listened to her Father in silence, taking in every word.

“The Kabuto’s split up their operations years ago and avoided contact with each other until the River Battle nearly two years ago…”

“It masked what they were up to and now we have to find out…”

“I always thought it was revenge against you and the Leaf…?”  Hinata asked.

“For the most part it was…”  Naruto replied.

“Kabuto was so ‘fan-boy’ over Orochimaru that his own personality became lost…  Some kind of insanity, I guess…”

“Whatever the case, the only thing to do now is to hunt him down and finish him off…  He’s just to dangerous…”

“That’s where I come in…”  Hinata said.

“For right now, just quietly gather information, Honey…  I’ll tell you when to hit him…”  Naruto said.

“But, Dad…  If I’m right there and can nail him…”  Hinata protested.

“You’re they only person capable of going back in time to gather information, Honey…  That is one of our greatest secrets and all of your missions will be Classified…!”  Naruto interrupted.

“Only me and Shikamaru are in on this…!  Not even your Brothers or your Mom are to know about your exploits unless I say otherwise…”

“I want that understood.”

“Okay, Dad…”  Hinata replied.

“If there is to be a hit on a Kabuto, we’ll use another Shinobi in order to protect the secrets of your Jutsu…”  Naruto grinned.

Hinata looked at her Father.

“I’m very proud of you, Sweetie…”  Naruto said as he placed his hands on his Daughter’s shoulders and kissed her forehead.

“I love you too, Dad…”  She said as she wrapped her arms around her Father and hugged him.

“Please be careful doing this…”  Naruto said as he held his Daughter with his chin on the top of her head.

“Aren’t I always…?”  Hinata giggled.

“Geez…”


*To be continued...


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 11, 2008)

*Chapter 591 - Old Couples Flirt*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 3 - An Epilogue


*Chapter 591 - Old Couples Flirt  *


“What?!  Are you kidding me…?!”  Naruto yelped.

“Well, don’t blame me…  It’s all his fault…”  Temari grinned playfully as she glanced at her husband.

“My fault…?!  Shikamaru yelped.

“Geez, woman…  You..You’re the one who was waking me up at all hours for the last two months wanting to make out every night…!” 

“But you didn’t have to oblige me!”  Temari said as innocently as she could.

“I swear… You men!”  She smiled, knowing he was about to explode.

*****

“So, what happened then…?”  Sakura asked grinning.

“Well, I congratulated them and gave them the day off…!”  Naruto replied as they walked down the street together.

“Temari was still yanking his chain when they left…”

Sakura laughed.

“Now I have to find another Kunoichi to train your Med-Nins in NinJutsu…”

“Don’t you look at me…!  I have plans, too…!”  Sakura grinned as she bit her lower lip and bumped Naruto’s hip with her own.

“Hehe…  Always with the organized plan…”  Naruto grinned, grabbing for his wife as she giggled and dodged his hand.

The next instant, she threw an arm around his neck and they kissed.

“Well, just so you know, I have a reservation at the resort for next Friday…!”  Sakura smiled as they continued walking.

“If all goes as I plan, our children ought to have a new little brother or sister in 37 weeks…!”  She said confidently.

“You’re… TOO… organized…”  Naruto sneered.

“One of us has to be…!”  Sakura smiled as she tucked her hands behind her back and walked slightly ahead.

Naruto thought for a moment with his hands behind his head.

“Hmmm…  Next Friday…”  

“Any chance I might get lucky tonight…?”  He grinned.

“If you work on it…!”  Sakura quipped with a smile, then winked.

Naruto held the door open for his wife and they walked into the restaurant.

“Sensei…!”  Sakura yelped.

“Awp!”  Kakashi waved and chuckled nervously as he stood next to Ayame.

“Where have you been…?  We had some excitement around here and you were nowhere to be found…!”  Naruto said.

“Well, you see… uh… I..uh…that is we…”  Kakashi hemmed and hawed.

“We eloped…”  Ayame said.

There was a silent pause as they stared at each other while Kakashi blushed and broke into a cold sweat.

“AAAHHH!!!!”  Sakura and Ayame squealed as they hugged each other.

“Heh, heh…  Congratulations, Sensei…  It’s about time…”  Naruto said chuckling with a huge grin.

Sakura threw her arms around Kakashi’s neck and kissed his cheek.

“So, where did you go…?!”  Sakura asked excitedly.

“We went up to the Waterfall Country…  Kakashi knows a priest there…”  Ayame grinned.

“Ahhh…  Some guy named Elvis…  He has a wedding temple up there and he owed me a favor…”  Kakashi explained.

“Yeah…  He was a kinda strange…  He wore this outlandish, white jumpsuit and kept saying ‘Aww, Baby!’ every other sentence…!”  Ayame said with a mock impersonation.

“Some sort of nervous tic…”  Kakashi said.

“Yeah…  Guys like that get on my nerves, believe it!”  Naruto snorted.

Sakura glared at her husband then smacked him in the head with her palm.

“OW!  What was that for…?”  Naruto yelped.

“I’ll tell you later…!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 19, 2008)

*Friday, December 19, 2008


Next Chapter Postponed until early next week...*
*Spoiler*: __ 





It was just a spoof anyway...  Great minds think alike...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Man,gotta say you are pretty good at what you´re doing^^
Although I can see why there are some who get pissed at your fanfic (lol xD),it´s still pretty well written.
Congrats on what you did ^^.You should put it on Fanfiction.net too 

I liked how you refered to other mangas and the scene where you used "Gesundheit" wasn´t bad either 
You should do a One Piece FanFic next *hehe.

Happy Holidays !!!


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 7, 2009)

You are very good at this sir. You said that three is going to be a volume 4 right, is it coming soon and I gave this story a 10 out of 10. It's just the best good sir.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

Reaper of the Mist said:


> You are very good at this sir. You said that three is going to be a volume 4 right, is it coming soon and I gave this story a 10 out of 10. It's just the best good sir.




Don't know if there will be a Volume 4...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Waiting to see what the Manga does in the next 2 or 3 weeks...



I may write up a closing Chapter or two and let this fade into cyberspace.

Thanks for reading and check back! ~ FLJ


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 9, 2009)

I thank you for this story man, big time.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 11, 2009)

*A Masterpiece!*

Joe, you're the man! I finally caught up, and every single chapter was professionally written. Please continue to write (I would read it until volume 5000 and I wouldn't get tired of it).

There's a girl on deviantart called e-vay and she is one heck of an artist. She would be able to draw your characters. 

FLJ= God

 These guys salute you.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Volume Four!*

*

Volume 4 Begins!​**Enjoy the ride!

On a personal note:  Long live Paul Harvey!  You will be missed!

1918-2009​


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Chapter 591 - Surveillance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - The Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 591 - Surveillance*


Hinata Uzumaki jotted notes onto a scroll as she listened to the two men speak.

“Excellent, Winocki…  Excellent.”  Hissed the first man.

“Lord Orochimaru would be proud of you!”

“Thank you, Sir…”  Winocki bowed.

“Now I want you to make your way south of the Leaf Village and establish some business contacts…”  The first man instructed as he handed Winocki a weapon’s pouch.

“Here is some ‘seed money’ to start a small factory with…  Build some widgets or something…”

“Widgets, Sir…?”  Winocki asked puzzled.

“You need some sort of cover story…  Tell the locals you’re hiring day labor…  Kukukuku”  The man chuckled.

“Yes, Sir…”  Winocki grinned as he slipped the weapon’s pouch into his pack.  “I see where you’re going…”

Just then, the first man gasped, glared toward Hinata and drew his Kunai.

Hinata gasped herself as she instinctively reached for her own Kunai.

Just then a squirrel scampered down the trunk of the tree Hinata was hiding beside and gave the man a puzzled look.

“Kukukuku…!  I’m getting paranoid in my old age, Winocki…!”  The man laughed.

“Yes, Sir…!”  Winocki grinned.

With that the first man disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Weird bastard!”  Winocki muttered at the man’s sudden departure.

“Yes…”  Hinata replied in agreement. “Definitely weird!”

She followed Winocki for 3 hours, then broke off her surveillance, went to find a secluded spot and returned to the present.

Hinata then took a deep breath and focused her Chakra, saturating her body.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

The Hinata Clone sighed and looked at her original self.

“I got some juicy intell…!”  The Clone grinned as she tossed the scroll to the original.

“Great!”  The original Hinata replied.  “Break your Jutsu and I’ll report to Dad…!”

A half-hour later, Hinata met with her Dad and Shikamaru at a practice field.

“This is great information, Honey!”  Naruto smiled as he looked over her Clone’s notes.

“Your Clone have any trouble with the Time Travel or Transportation Jutsu’s?”  Shikamaru asked.

“No…  None…”  She replied dejectedly.

“What’s the matter…?”  Naruto asked.

“It’s nothing…”  Hinata replied.

“I know what it is…!”  Shikamaru sneered.

“Asuma’s put out by all her secrecy!”

“Ohh--hh…!”  Naruto grinned.  “Yeah…  I can see where that would be a problem…  Just tell him I’m the heavy, Honey!”

Hinata sighed.

“I did, Dad…”

“Well, tell him again!  You got a date tonight!”  Naruto grinned.

“What…?!”  Hinata said.

“He’s waiting at your favorite spot…!”  Shikamaru smiled.  “I ordered him!”

“Geez!”  Hinata huffed.

“It’s important, Honey…  You need the cover…  Be sure you’re seen!”  Naruto said as he rolled up the scroll.


*To be continued… 

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 1, 2009)

*Chapter 592 - Lover?s Spat*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 592 - Lover?s Spat*


?You wanted to see me??  Konohamaru asked.

?Yeah, I got another one for you??  Naruto replied as he handed him the scroll.  ?Here?s the dope on the target.?

?Hmmm?  Down and dirty???  Konohamaru asked as he opened the scroll and looked at it.

?Yep!?

?Where do you get all this information???

?Don?t ask??  Naruto chuckled.

?This will be the third one in two months?!?  Konohamaru muttered.

?Yeah?  I?ll have a mule waiting for you at LZ-14 in an hour?  Are you taking Takahiro again??  Naruto asked.

?You bet!  He?s a natural at this kind of stuff?!?  Konohamaru grinned.

?He?s got good instincts and I trust him to watch my back!?

?That so???  Naruto asked.

*****

Hinata sighed and waved at Asuma as she walked up to the restaurant.

?Hi.?  He said.

?Hey?!?  She cooed.

?Are you still angry???  Hinata whispered as she wrapped her arm around his.

?I? I?m not angry??  Asuma huffed.

?You could fool me??  Hinata huffed back.

They looked at each other.

?Look, if we?re gonna argue, let?s do it away from the restaurant??  Hinata said as she tugged on Asuma?s hand.

?I don?t want to argue?  I want you to talk to me??  Asuma said.

A few minutes later they had walked down the street and into the park.

?Okay?  What?s with all the cloak and dagger???  Asuma asked.

?Look?  I can?t tell you anything?  I know you know that??  Hinata said.  ?I?m sorry you can?t be a part of this, I know you?re disappointed, but that?s the way it has to be?!?

?That?s not what? what I mean??  Asuma said.

?Then what???  Hinata asked.

?You?ve got no backup?  What if something goes wrong??  Asuma asked.

?Don?t worry, I?m using clones??  She whispered with a smile.

?I just told you a lot more than I should have?  I promise if something goes wrong, I?ll make sure you?re the first person called to my rescue??

?No?  Don?t call me.  If things go bad, call for your brother?  I want you to have the best!?  Asuma interrupted.

Hinata?s eyes leaped as she stared at Asuma.

?Awww?  That?s kinda sweet?!?  She cooed.  ?But I?d want you called in too!?

?I just watched that guy playing with those 5-ton boulders on the practice field yesterday?  I can?t compete with that!?  Asuma explained.

?I think they?re more like seven??  Hinata smiled.

?Whatever?!  I just know he can protect you in a pinch??  Asuma snapped.

They looked each other in the eyes.

?I don?t want to lose you?  If you?re doing something dangerous, I want you to have good backup?  That?s all??  Asuma said.

Hinata quickly slipped her arms around his neck, pressed her body against his and kissed him.

Asuma wrapped his arms around her waist, held her tight and returned her kiss.

They smooched for a couple of minutes, then held each other. 

?I love you?!?  Hinata said.

?Love you, too?  Promise me you?ll be careful???  Asuma asked.

?I always am, Sweetie?  I have big plans for you and I don?t want to miss them!?  She teased.

?Hehe!?  Asuma grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 1, 2009)

YES!!! ROCK ON!!! Finally, the story continues!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotas said:


> YES!!! ROCK ON!!! Finally, the story continues!!!




Don't know if I'll get to do a chapter a day like I did before, but we'll see what happens.

I least I've got the creative juices flowing...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Now, I just have to work around certain events and avoid spoilers... 

I think I have a way...!  

Hope it meets with everyone's approval.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 1, 2009)

I know that if you continue everyone will love it


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 1, 2009)

*Chapter 593 - A Dog?s Life?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 593 - A Dog?s Life?*


Hinata and Asuma made their way back to the restaurant holding hands.

Just then they heard a woman scream.  A second later Kiba Inuzuka jumped off the roof with Hinata on his back.

?Here we are!?  Kiba yelled as he knelt down so his wife could get off.

Hinata?s face was red and she began to fan herself with her hand as she put her feet on the ground.

?Kiba!?  She yelped and started to laugh.

Hinata Uzumaki and Asuma stopped dead in their tracks, held their breath and hoped the older couple didn?t see them.

Kiba let out a playful ?dog?s whine?, wrapped both arms around his wife and went for her throat with a sloppy kiss.

Hinata Inuzuka squealed with delight.

?Good God?!?  Asuma said under his breath.

Hinata Uzumaki snickered and slapped Asuma in his arm.

?Stop it, Kiba!?  Hinata snapped with a wide grin.  ?You?ll get us thrown out of here again!?

They looked at each other, then started to laugh once again and they embraced each other.

?Hey!  Hey!  Hinata!  Asuma!?  Kiba yelled as he spun around with his wife.

?Ah, great??  Asuma said.

?It?s okay?  Just wave and act natural??  Hinata Uzumaki said as she gritted her teeth and smiled.

?Hi, Sensei?s!?  She yelled back as she waved.

?Behave yourself!?  Hinata Inuzuka whispered as she slapped her palm onto Kiba?s chest.  Her face was beet red.

?Hey, guys!  You two out on a date??  Kiba asked loudly.

Hinata Uzumaki looked down and realized she and Asuma were still holding hands.

?Oh!  Yeah? We?re out on the town today!?  She replied.

?How are you, Lady Inuzuka???  Hinata asked.

?Oh, we?re doing just fine?!?  Hinata Inuzuka replied with a giggle as Kiba kissed the top of her head.

?We were about to go inside for dinner?  Wanna join us??  Kiba asked.

?Ah?  No, Sensei?  We don?t want to impose??  Asuma said as he put up his hand.

?Oh, please?!  We?d enjoy having you!?  Hinata Inuzuka said.

?Well??  Asuma said as he and Hinata looked at each other.

Hinata smiled, blinked and squeezed his hand.

?Ah?  Okay?!  Sure!?  Asuma laughed.

Kiba grabbed the door, held it open and stole a quick kiss from his wife as she walked past.

The ma?tre d' gripped his tray and cringed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## S?phi? (Mar 2, 2009)

_*OMG!!!* The chapters have returned!!! _

_Off to a great start as well. _

_Amazing job like always.. _

_(Kiba x Hinata = )_​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2009)

S?phi? said:


> _*OMG!!!* The chapters have returned!!! _
> 
> _Off to a great start as well. _
> 
> ...




A little sappy, but I wanted to establish the fact that Hinata and Kiba are doing great!  Hinata is happy and Kiba is beside himself!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2009)

*Chapter 594 - Catching up*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 594 - Catching up*


?Howdy, Cousins!?

?Hello, Jake!  How?s that rain scald???  Takahiro asked.

?Just about all cleared up, Shorty?!?  Jake snorted.

?How?s the campaign with yer little friend???

?Nnnn?  Not so hot.?  Takahiro replied.

?Why don?t you two shoot the breeze later?  We got a mission?!?  Konohamaru said.

?Yes, Sir!?  Takahiro replied.

Konohamaru opened the scroll, made handsigns and bit his thumb.

?Summoning Jutsu!?

BAM!

Two more scrolls appeared.

?This one?s yours??  Konohamaru said as he handed the scroll to Takahiro.

?Here?s where we need to go, Jake??

?Nnnn?  Sensei?  We?re gonna bushwhack this guy??  Takahiro asked.

?Yep!  Make it look like he got jumped by highwaymen?  You got a problem with that??  Konohamaru asked.

?No, Sir!?

?Jake??

?No, Sir!  I don?t!?  Jake replied.

?Any questions?  Comments??  Konohamaru asked.

Jake and Takahiro were silent.

?Let?s do it, then??

*****

?How?s Novi doing in the Older Recruit Class???  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?She?s doing great!  Most advanced student in her class!?  Hinata Inuzuka replied proudly.

?Yeah?  The biggest adjustment for her is all the Studebakers in the class!?  Kiba added.

?Imagine if you will, walking into a classroom to a sea of bright blue hair!?

Asuma started to crack up.

?Ah, that guy was a character!?  He said.

?He sure was?!?  Hinata Uzumaki smiled.

?Aww?  Who was he?  And what happened to him??  Hinata Inuzuka asked as she held Kiba?s hand.

?He was on my team and got killed in action??  Asuma said.  ?Our first time out, too?  Him and another guy?  Pampa and Borger??

?I?m sorry?  I didn?t know??  Hinata Inuzuka replied.

?S?okay, Lady Inuzuka??  Asuma smiled.

?They were good, brave men??  Hinata Uzumaki added.

The two couples were silent for a moment.

?So, have you guys got a mission or resting up from one??  Kiba asked.

?My team is resting up from the Chuunin Exam in the Sand??  Asuma replied.

?Ahhh?!?  Hinata Inuzuka groaned as she rolled her eyes.

?He hasn?t been the same since he stood in as Hokage for Naruto!  That?s what has him so wired now?!?

?Hinata, I told your Dad years ago that I was gonna be the Hokage someday?!?  Kiba grinned.

?Yeah, all of 43 hours!?  Hinata teased her husband.

Kiba growled playfully and started to steal a kiss.  Hinata blushed and gently slapped him on the nose.

?Ow??

?I told you to behave??  She smiled.

?Yes, Dear??


*To be continued?


*


----------



## S?phi? (Mar 2, 2009)

_Hahaha.. Hinata's got Kiba wipped. _

__


----------



## Gotas (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like the old times... Great Chapters... Great Volume Start... That's what I'm talking about 

Next one plz.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 2, 2009)

Søphié™ said:


> _Hahaha.. Hinata's got Kiba wipped. _
> 
> __



I'm finally getting a line on Takahiro and nailing down his personality...

This song takes me back

Great scene...!


This song takes me back

Another great scene!

"They Died With Their Boots On"  One of Warner Brother's best!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 3, 2009)

*Chapter 595 - The Hit*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 595 - The Hit*


?Say, Asuma?  I heard your squad did great in the Chuunin Exam?!?  Kiba grinned.

?Uh?  Oh!  Yeah?  As a matter of fact they did?  My sister and Choji won their matches??  Asuma replied as he swallowed a bite of food.

?Tami and Shelby had to face off with one another?  Shelby had my sister and froze?  She had to spend the night in the hospital when they got back??

?When they??  It takes three days to get there from here??  Hinata Inuzuka quizzed.

?My brother?s Transportation Jutsu, Lady Inuzuka??  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?I thought they used Hitomi and the mules???  Kiba asked.

?No?  Mom had Obito bring her straight here?  Nothing serious?  Just a bad jolt and a little ?rug burn? from the wall??  Hinata Uzumaki said as she took a sip of water.

?Th..They can Transport that far???  Hinata Inuzuka asked.  ?That?s amazing!?

?Hehe??  Hinata Uzumaki scoffed.

?You don?t sound happy, Hinata?  Sibling jealousy???  Kiba asked.

?I guess, Sensei??  Hinata replied then took a drink of water.

?I don?t understand why you haven?t tried to learn Obito?s Jutsu??  Asuma said.

?You have a huge Chakra like he does??

?Jake told me have a lousy sense of direction??  Hinata scowled.

?I envy you?  You all have so much talent??  Hinata Inuzuka said.

?Ahem?  Your doggie bags, Sir?!?  The waiter said smartly.

?Ah, thank you my good man!?  Kiba grinned.  ?Did you get everything??

?Of course, Sir!  15 hamburgers, 9 steaks, a dozen fried eggs over easy and a diet soda??

Asuma laughed.

?You?re getting a diet soda for your dogs?????  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?For Akamaru?  He likes the taste!?

*****

?Nice job, Takahiro?  Right through the temple??  Konohamaru said.

?I stayed downwind and used the Earth Jutsu just like you taught me, Sensei??  Takahiro replied.

?Keep watch while I go through his pockets??  Konohamaru instructed.

?Wow, he?s got a lot of cash?  Here, take his pack??

After Konohamaru frisked Winocki for hidden pockets, he pulled off the dead man?s boots and coat, then pulled out a knife and stabbed the body several times.

?This should make it look like a mugging??  Konohamaru explained.

?Right.?  Takahiro replied.

?Okay, go!?  Konohamaru ordered as he picked up a small tree branch and brushed away their tracks.

After they had fled into the woods and traveled 3 kilometers, the stopped to examine what they had taken.

?We need to bury the cash?  We?ll take the scrolls back to Konoha??  Konohamaru said.

?Shouldn?t we distribute some of the cash in the village near here???  Takahiro asked.

?No, that would put them in danger?  Or anyone who might try and hold onto it?  I?m sure it?s marked??  Konohamaru explained.

?It?s enough that we take it out of circulation??

?Right, Sensei?  Now what??  Takahiro asked.

?Summon Jake and let?s go home?  Mission accomplished!?  Konohamaru smiled.

?Yes, Sir!?  Takahiro said as he pulled Jake?s Kunai and stuck it into the ground.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice one bro  Have you thought of having someone drawing your characters?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 3, 2009)

*Chapter 596 - Passion and Promises*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 596 - Passion and Promises*


“Oh!  What a nice night!”  Hinata Inuzuka sighed as she put her hands behind her back and stood on her toes. 

“Hey, it’s dark out…!”  Asuma said.

“Yeah, we’ve been talking for nearly 3 hours…”  Kiba replied.

“Well, I enjoyed it!”  Hinata Uzumaki added.

“So did I…!  Hinata Inuzuka smiled.

“Sure wish you’d at least let me get the tip, Sensei…”  Asuma said.

“Ah, ha-ha… Not a chance, rookie!  This is my treat!”  Kiba asserted.

“That’s right!  We invited you…!”  Hinata Inuzuka said.

“Thank you, Sensei’s…  That’s very generous of you…!”  Hinata Uzumaki smiled.

After exchanging handshakes and warm embraces, the two couples parted ways and started home.

“They make a sweet couple…”  Hinata Inuzuka said.

“Yeah…  Be about 4 years before they can marry, though…”  Kiba replied.

“I bet they make it!”  Hinata smirked as she looked at her husband.

“You do, huh…?”  Kiba smiled back.

Hinata had a devious smile as her face began to turn red.  

Suddenly, she reached out and grabbed Kiba by the hand, planted her feet, swung him around and planted his back against the wall of a building.

“Oof!  Hey!”  Kiba yelped.

“Hush…!”  Hinata said as she wrapped her arms around his neck and gave him a passionate kiss.

Soon, they both began to laugh.

*****

“They’re a nice couple…  Goofy, but nice…!”  Asuma said.

“Yeah…  They lost 15 years while Lady Hinata was under Kabuto’s control…  I don’t blame them for getting a little wild…”  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

“Yeah…”  Asuma said as he reached out a grasped Hinata’s hand.

Hinata smiled, squeezed his hand and reached over to steal a kiss.

Asuma smiled and then grunted.

“What’s wrong…?”  Hinata asked.

“They get to go home together tonight and I have to take you home and walk away…”  He muttered.

“AHHHH!!!”  They heard Hinata Inuzuka scream in the distance.

“Yahooo!”  They heard Kiba yell as they watched him leap onto a roof with his bride on his back, laughing as he carried her rooftop to rooftop.

“For cryin’ out loud…”  Asuma said as he shook his head.

“Patience lover…  Good things happen to those who wait!  Or so I’ve heard…”  Hinata winked, then giggled.

“Yeah…  4 more years…”

“What’s the alternative…?  Go out into the woods and break our honor?  Your family’s and mine…?”  Hinata asked.

“No.  Of course not… I…”  Asuma replied.  

“Ahh--HA! Wheee!”  “Ki--baaaa! <giggle>”  They heard their screams echo in the distance.

“Great day in the morning!  You can hear them five blocks away!”  Asuma growled.

Hinata Uzumaki chuckled and blushed.

Asuma faced Hinata, looked at her and held her hands in his.

“I know that waiting and doing things proper is important to you…  They’re important to me too…”  He said.

Hinata squeezed his hands and sighed.

“I’ll wait even if it kills me…!  Which it probably will…”  He grinned.

Hinata smiled, reached for his face with both her hands, stood on her toes and kissed him.

“I love you…  Now take me home.”  She smiled.

“Yes, ma’am!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you for doing more, I love this one big time. Oh and is that guy from CHAPTER 591 Orochimaru?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2009)

Reaper of the Mist said:


> Thank you for doing more, I love this one big time. Oh and is that guy from CHAPTER 591 Orochimaru?




Many thanks!  Glad to see some of the old fans are still around!

No, that's one of the Kabuto's...  Which one, I haven't decided yet.

Ol' Roachy might be making an appearance in a later chapter, though...


*Spoiler*: __ 



But not in the way you might think!

It's a surprise...! 
:amazed :amazed :amazed​


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2009)

*Chapter 597 - Naruto and Sakura Uzumaki*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 597 - Naruto and Sakura Uzumaki *


Sakura gently slipped out of bed, put on her robe and quietly stepped into Tsunade’s room and smiled as her youngest daughter snoozed.

She started to back out of the room and bumped into Naruto’s waiting arms.

“Shhh…”  He hushed his wife.

“Don’t want to wake her up…”  He whispered as he slid his arms around her waist and kissed her cheek.

Sakura smiled and placed her hands on his, then motioned for him to leave the room.

“She’ll be asleep for another hour…”  Sakura whispered as she turned around in Naruto’s arms to face him.

“Your hair’s still wet…!”  She said as she put her arms around his neck and kissed him.

“It’ll dry…”  He smiled as she took the towel from over his shoulder and rubbed his head.

“Baka…!  You don’t need to leave it that wet…!”  She grinned as she dried his hair.

“Hey… Thanks for last night…!”  She cooed.

“Thank YOU!”  He replied as he squeezed her tight and kissed her.

“Mmmm…  Much as I’d like an encore, it’ll have to wait…  You have appointments and so do I…”  Sakura sighed.

“Tonight?”  Naruto asked.

“Mmm-mmm!”  Sakura nodded with a huge grin.

They both took a deep breath and kissed again.

A few minutes later, Naruto had dressed and walked into the kitchen.

“Here you go… Two eggs.  One poached and one scrambled.”  Sakura smiled.

“Ah…  Just like I thought…”  He sighed.

“What?”  Sakura asked.

“You scrambled the wrong one…”  Naruto said attempting to fake a scowl, but smirking instead.

“Let me smack you upside the head with my rolling pin…”  Sakura replied.

“Shhh…  You’ll wake the baby…”  Naruto said.

They both laughed.

“I’m supposed to meet with Hinata today…  You okay with that…?”  Naruto asked.

“Sure…  I told you she was ready for light duty assignments…  Clean bill of health from Ino, High-Pockets and myself…”  Sakura replied as she sat down at the table.

“That’s not what I meant…  I need to meet with her in private and well…  Ahh…  You know she had a crush on me…”  Naruto said sheepishly.

Sakura snorted.

“You’re just now figuring that out…???”  She started to laugh.

Naruto sighed and rolled his eyes.

“It’s… Okaa--aa--ay… I trust… you--uu…!”  Sakura continued to laugh.

Naruto chuckled and shook his head.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice man, more please, soon.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice chapters, expecting more


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2009)

*Chapter 598 - Konohamaru?s Strike Report*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 598 - Konohamaru?s Strike Report*


It was just before sunrise as Naruto made his way toward the Training Ground.

?Sempai??

?Konohamaru?!  How did it go??  Naruto asked.

?Went fine?  Let Takahiro here do the deed??  He replied.

?That a fact??  Naruto sneered.  ?Well, Takahiro? You have any questions??

?No, Sensei?  I?d just like to say that it seems like a sneaky, unsporting way to kill a man.?  Takahiro replied.

Naruto stared at Takahiro.

?I agree?  Bear in mind this guy was working with one of the Kabuto?s to set up a poison gas operation to be used against us and our allies??  Naruto explained.

?Hundreds, if not thousands of innocent people could?ve been killed?  I won?t send out an assassination team without good reason or evidence.?

Takahiro took a deep breath and nodded.

?Okay, Sensei?!?  He smiled.

?Alright?  Why don?t you go on home?  I need to talk with Konohamaru in private.?  Naruto said.

After Takahiro left, they quickly made sure they were alone.

?What?s your opinion??  Naruto asked.

?He?s got the talent and good instincts to go with it?  Normally, I?d say he?s just what we?re looking for??  Konohamaru replied.

?There?s a ?but? coming??  Naruto sneered.

?His mind was taken over by a Kabuto nearly two years ago where he made an attempt on Gaara?s life and tried to start a war??  Konohamaru said.

?Naruto?  I don?t mind having him as an apprentice and as an ?outside the loop? operative?   But I don?t recommend him for ANBU?!?

Naruto sighed.

?You and most the other guys??  He said.

?Sorry, Sempai?  You asked for my honest opinion, I gave it to you??  Konohamaru replied.

?Alright?  Go on home to Moegi??  Naruto smiled as he patted Konohamaru on the back.

Naruto spent the next 25-minutes throwing Kunai at a target, then made his way toward the office.  

He ducked into an alley and performed a Transportation Jutsu into the building so as to avoid the reporters, who he knew were already hanging around the foot of the staircase.

?There he is?!?  Temari grinned.

?Morning?! You two doing breakfast in the office again??  Naruto grinned back.

?Yeah??  Shikamaru yawned.  ?I wanted to finish up these Chuunin Exam reports??

?I brought extra, Naruto?  Would you like a sausage and a biscuit??  Temari asked.

?Don?t mind if I do?  Thanks!?  Naruto said as Temari handed him a plate.

Temari was starting to show and Naruto started at her belly for a second as he ate the sausage.

?What??  Temari chuckled.

?Just admiring your radiance??  Naruto grinned.  

Shikamaru smiled proudly.

?The smell of cooking sausage doesn?t bother you??  Naruto asked.

?No--oo?  I had one week of morning sickness and I was through with it?!?  Temari replied.

?She?s always been a morning person, anyway??  Shikamaru said.

?Mmm?  I see?  Well, anything good in the reports???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah?  Some troublesome things, too??  Shikamaru replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 5, 2009)

*Chapter 599 - Tami?s Debut*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 599 - Tami’s Debut *


“Whoo--Hoo!!!”  Tami yelled as she did a cartwheel on Main Street.

“Today we become Chuunins!”  She said to Choji Jr.

“Whoa…  There’s no guarantee of that, Tami…”  Choji Jr. replied.

“We won our matches didn’t we…?”  She asked with a grin.

“Yeah, but mine was a pushover…”  He reasoned.

“Why should that matter?”  Tami asked.

“Hey, be careful…  There’s Shelby…”  Choji Jr. warned.

“Shelby!  Hey!”  Tami waved.

Shelby smiled painfully and waved back.

“You okay?”  Choji Jr. asked.  “No serious damage, I hope…” 

“I’m fine… Now…”  Shelby replied as she scowled at Tami.

“Hey, I’m really sorry about slamming you into that wall…”  Tami said apologetically.

“I’m not mad at you or anything…  And it was a fair fight…  We got pitted against each other and one of us had to lose…  That’s all there is to it…”

“Aw, kill the ‘sweet lemon’, Shelby…”  Choji Jr. said.

“Sweet lemon…???”  Both girls asked.

“Opposite of ‘sour grapes’…  Aw… You know what I mean…”  Choji Jr. huffed.

“Sweet lemon!”  Tami snickered.

Both girls looked at each other as they followed Choji Jr. across the street toward the Hokage’s Office, and then they started to laugh behind his back.

Choji Jr.’s face turned red.

“Hold it right there, guys!”  Yelled a reporter with a camera.

The flash went off, then another.

“Any comment you’d like to make about becoming the newest Leaf Chuunin, Tami-Chan…?”  One reporter asked as another flash went off.

“Will you be getting your own team today, Choji-Kun…?”  Asked another.

“Whoa!  Guys, hey…!  We may, or may not become Chuunin’s today…  That decision is up to the Hokage and his advisors…”  Choji Jr. explained.

“They may decide we need more train…”

“What about you, Shelby-Chan…?  Any hard feelings between you and your teammate…?”

“What…?  No…  No!  Of course not!”  Shelby replied.

“Tami-Chan…!  Thought you’d like to see the cover of this week’s “Celebrities” magazine!

“Oh…  My… GOD!”  Tami exclaimed as she and Shelby looked at the cover, which involved a large photo of Tami pumping her fist in the air at the Chuunin Exam, with another photo of her jumping into the air in celebration of winning her match, with Shelby on the ground with blood coming out of her mouth.

“Geez!”  Shelby hissed as she stormed up the stairs.

“Hey!  Don’t you guys put these out…!”  Tami yelled.

“They’re already out, Tami-Chan…!”  One reporter replied.

“Well, get ‘em back!  Re… uh… Recall them!  Something!”  Choji Jr. bellowed.

BAM!  Naruto Transported himself next to Tami and grabbed the magazine.

“That’s enough guys…!”  He yelled as he gave the magazine back to one of the reporters.

“Hokage-Sama!  Hokage-Sama!”  They all started yelling.

“Go on up, guys…”  Naruto said calmly to Tami and Choji Jr.

They started up the stairs where Shikamaru was waiting as Naruto held off the reporters.

“C’mon, Hokage-Sama…!  Tell us who you’re going to promote!”  One reporter yelled.

“No interviews right now…!  You know the drill…!”  Naruto yelled.

Once Tami and Choji were inside, Naruto waved to the reporters.

“Thanks, guys!  There will be a statement later!”  He yelled apathetically.

BAM!  Naruto disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Ahh, son of a…”  One of the reporters cursed.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool chapter, as always. I'm curious about who's gonna be promoted.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2009)

*Chapter 600 - Shelby?s Evaluation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 600 - Shelby?s Evaluation*


?You had Tami stunned and on her knees with your arrow drawn and aimed at the back of her head?  Point blank, yet??  Naruto said.

?Yes, Sensei??  Shelby cringed.

?You froze??  Naruto added.

?I??  Shelby hesitated.

?It?s okay, Shelby?  Go ahead and say it??  Naruto said calmly.

?I didn?t want to kill her?  She?s my teammate and one of my best friends??  Shelby said.

Naruto smiled, slightly.

?I know it?s okay to kill an opponent during the Chuunin Exam?  But I just couldn?t do it??  Shelby said.

?Or better yet, Naruto-Sensei?  I wouldn?t do it!?  She said assertively.

Naruto leaned back in his chair and crossed his arms.

?So you froze and gave Tami a chance to grab you with her puppet strings and slam you upside-down into the arena wall?  I saw it?!?  He said.

?I..I don?t have a problem killing a bad guy?  But I won?t kill a friend for a quick promotion and a green vest?!?  Shelby said.

?You wouldn?t be promoted to Chuunin this time around even if you had killed Tami?  You need more training??  Naruto smirked.

?S..Sensei???

?I said you need more training before you?ll be ready for promotion.?  Naruto said.

Shelby blinked.

?I wouldn?t have killed a friend either??  He added.

?You need to come up with battle tactics to take an enemy alive?  Not just kill.?

?Many times it?s more important to subdue an enemy and take him alive?  Get intelligence from him?  You understand??

?Yes, Sensei??  Shelby smiled, relieved at Naruto?s words.

?I?ve ordered both, assassinations AND take the enemy alive at all costs?  You need to know how to do both?  Any questions??

?No, Sensei??

?Alright.  Better luck next time, Shelby?  Ask Choji to come in please.?  Naruto said.

?Yes, Sir??  Shelby replied as she left Naruto?s Private Office and walked past Shikamaru and Temari.

?Sensei?s??  She said.

?Shelby??  Temari said.

?That was a tough match?  One of the fastest take-downs I?ve ever seen?  You have some real talent.?  Temari smiled.

?Yes, Ma?am?  Naruto-Sensei says I need more training and to learn to take? take an enemy alive??  Shelby said sheepishly.

?You?ll figure it out?!?  Temari replied.

?Yes, Sensei??

Naruto cleared his throat.

?Y..Yes, Sensei?!  Right away!?  She said as she saluted and opened the door to the hallway.

?She?s sweet!?  Temari grinned.

?Yeah? And where it counts, she?s as tough as you are!?  Naruto said.

Choji Jr. knocked on the door.

?Come on in, Choji!?  Naruto said as he looked at some papers.

Choji Jr. walked in, closed the door and stood at attention.

?That dude didn?t put up much of a fight, did he??  Naruto asked.

?No Sensei, he didn?t?!?  Choji Jr. replied.

?Almost embarrassing to win like that wasn?t it???  Shikamaru sneered.

?He was no daisy, Sir!?  Choji Jr. remarked.

?Well?  Fortunately that?s HIS problem?!?  Naruto said as he looked up from the documents he was holding.

?Truth is, we?ve been watching you for several weeks now, and we think you?re ready for the responsibility?  What do you think??  Naruto asked as he flopped the papers down on Shikamaru?s desk.

Choji Jr. arched an eyebrow and glared at Naruto, Shikamaru and Temari.

?About becoming a Chuunin???  He asked.

?No!  About becoming a dogcatcher!?  Temari snapped as she grabbed the papers and threw them at Choji Jr.

Naruto and Shikamaru laughed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 6, 2009)

Aaah, good ol' Temari joking around again. Great chapter as ALWAYS, and I do mean ALWAYS. Just Tami left now. What will happen?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 6, 2009)

*Chapter 601 - An Understanding*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 601 - An Understanding*


Tami and Shelby sat on a bench down the hall from the Hokage’s Office.  Shelby sat facing away from Tami.

“I’m really sorry about all the fuss downstairs…”  Tami said.

“Not your doing…  I’m more mad at myself than I am at you…  You really didn’t do anything wrong…”  Shelby replied.

“Yeah…”

The two girls were silent for a moment.

“Hehe…!  Those reporters…”  Tami scoffed.

“Yeah…  Dogs poop and people step into it…!  Happens to everyone…”  Shelby huffed.

Tami chuckled.

“That’s funny…!”  She said.

“I..I couldn’t kill you, you know…”  Shelby said, her back still turned.

Tami looked at Shelby.

“I couldn’t kill you either…”  Tami replied.

“At least not without good reason…!”  She joked.

Shelby snorted a muffled laugh.

“You, uh…  We may not see everything eye-to-eye…”  Tami said.  “But you’re probably the best friend I’ve ever had…”

Shelby turned and looked at Tami.

“Yeah…  I..I feel the same way…!”  She smiled.

“I… Don’t have brothers or sisters they way you do…”  Shelby said.

“They’re my brother and sisters…  Not exactly friends…”  Tami replied.

“A friend that sticks closer than a brother…”  Shelby muttered.

“What?”  Tami asked.

“Nothing…  Just something I heard a long time ago…”  Shelby replied.

Just then they heard the door open.

“Thanks, Sensei’s!”  Choji Jr. said.

He walked down the hall and caught sight of Tami and Shelby.

“Hey, hey!”  He grinned.

“Whoo--Hoo!  Look at you!”  Tami grinned as Choji showed off the green vest he was wearing.

“Even has that ‘new vest’ smell!”  He grinned.

“It fits you, Choji…  Congratulations!”  Shelby smiled.

“Yeah…  You’ll get one next time!  You’re closer than you think…!”  He replied.

“Yeah!  We’ll train harder!”  Tami said.

“Alright!  My first order!  Tami, report to the Hokage!”  Choji Jr. snapped.

“Ohhh…  Yes, SIR!”  She smiled with a mock salute, then made her way to the office.

“Good luck!”  Shelby said.

After Tami went inside, Choji Jr. grasped Shelby at her elbow.

“Let’s go get something to drink…  They’re gonna be awhile…”  He said.

“Like a date?!  Why Choji Akimichi, Jr…!”  Shelby joked loudly.  

“Promoted for 2 minutes and you’re already…  Two-timing…  What.. What’s wrong…?”

“Just got a bad feeling…  That’s all…  We’ll come back in a bit…”  Choji Jr. replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chapter 602 - The Best*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 602 - The Best*


“Are we gonna have tears?”  Naruto asked.

“Not a chance!”  “Maybe…”  Temari and Shikamaru answered at the same time.

“Honey?”  Temari asked.

“Oh…  I didn’t mean from Tami…”  Sneered Shikamaru.

“She might make Naruto spray some tears though…”

“Phhhht!”  Temari snorted a laugh.

“Eh?”  Naruto replied.

Tami opened the door and knocked.

“Naruto-Sensei…!”  She said proudly, then waved to her parents and stood at ease.

Naruto looked at Tami and sighed.

Tami felt a sense of dread and slouched slightly as she picked up on the atmosphere.

“Sensei…?”  She asked.

“I’m sorry, Tami…  You’re not ready.”  Naruto said firmly.

Tami felt lightheaded as if her spirit had left her body.

“I’m sorry, Honey…”  Temari said to her daughter.

Shikamaru held his breath as he sat at his desk.

“You okay?”  Asked Naruto.

Tami stood silent  

“Come on and sit down, Tami…  We’ll talk about this…”  He said calmly.

“I..I’m okay, Sensei… Mom. Dad.  I..I don’t get it…”  Tami replied.

“Is this because of that stupid magazine…???”  She asked.

“What…?  No!  No, Tami…  Nothing to do with that…!”  Naruto said.

“Then what.. what happened…?  I did everything right…  Everyone said I was one of the best…”  Tami said.

“You WERE the best…!”  Naruto said boldly.  “You’re just not ready to become a Chuunin.”

“Look…  Take a couple of minutes with your folks, then come on into my office…”  Naruto said.  “We need to talk.” 

Naruto stood to his feet, smiled at Temari and walked into his office and closed the door. 

“I knew that magazine was a bad omen…”  Tami muttered as she sat down.

Shikamaru walked over, sat in the other chair and took his daughter’s hand in his.

“I’m sorry, Honey…  But I have to agree…”  He said.

“Why?  Where did I mess up…?”  Tami asked.

“I’m going to let Naruto will explain it to you…”  Shikamaru smiled.

“Believe it or not, you and that guy are a lot alike…!”

“Wha…?”  Tami glared at her father.

“Hehe…  I love you…!”  Shikamaru said as he kissed Tami on her forehead.

“I’ll be outside in the hall…”  He said to his wife as he got up.

“I’ll be right there…”  Temari said as she knelt in front of her daughter.

“I wanted to ace this the first time, like you and Dad did…  Like Asuma…”  Tami said calmly.

“Listen to me…  You did great and I’m very proud of you, but this is a tough business!”  Temari said.

“I know that, Mom…”  Tami replied.

“You lack one thing…  Something important…  Now stand tough like you always have and be willing to learn…”  Temari challenged her daughter.

“One thing…?”  Tami asked.

“We’ll see you tonight…”  Temari smiled, patted her daughter on the head and left.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chapter 603 - The Theory of Working Toilets*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 603 - The Theory of Working Toilets*


?I lack one thing??  Tami huffed.

Naruto looked through a peep-hole and watched as she pouted for a couple of minutes.

?Me and the Seventh Hokage are a lot alike???  She thought to herself, then shook her head.

Naruto laughed to himself then sat down behind his desk and waited.

?Okay?  I?ll bite!?  Tami muttered.

She got up and walked over to Naruto?s office and knocked on the door.

?Right on time!?  Naruto said to himself.

?Come in, Tami!?

?Sensei??  She said as she walked in.

?Let?s go for a walk!?  Naruto smiled and stood to his feet.

They both walked up to the roof 

?Tami?  Every Chuunin Exam I have to meet with several different Shinobi and have a pep talk with them??  Naruto said.

?I usually bring them up here and make a long speech about the past Hokage?s and courage?  Dedication to duty, hard work and becoming Shinobi the Village can count on??

?You?re different, though?  You?ve got all these things!?

?You?re sharp, talented, committed and have more than your share of guts?!?

?Mom just told me I lack one thing?  Something important??  Tami said.

?You?re also brash, stubborn and impatient??  Naruto sneered.

Tami gulped.

?It?s okay? Shinobi and Kunoichi like you have their place!?  He smiled.

?I usually point to the Hokage Monument and talk about the first five Hokage?s?  But, I want to show you something else?  Look down there??  Naruto directed Tami?s attention to the streets below.

?What do you see??  He asked.

Puzzled, Tami looked down.

?I see? the Village?  Buildings, the street?  Bunch of people??  Tami replied, then sighed.

?I?m sorry, Sensei?  I guess I don?t understand what you?re trying to tell me??

?I was like you when I was your age?  Brash, stubborn?  Full speed ahead into a fight?  Bust heads and kick backsides?!?  Naruto said.

?These are good things for a talented Shinobi to have?  As long as you don?t have too many guys like you and me on the same squad, of course!?  Naruto grinned.

Tami smiled.

?I also know you?d lay your life on the line for the Village and your important people??

?But it?s cold duty to you??

?Sensei???  Tami asked.

?Gaara taught me something years ago?  He went all out to protect the Sand Village and everyone in it?  Even the people he didn?t know??

?I had always been ready to fight for those I knew and loved, but I never really thought about those I didn?t??  

?I had to protect them too!  Do you understand???

Tami looked at Naruto, then glanced back down to the street.

?So far, all the evidence shows you don?t give much thought or consideration to the people we protect, Tami?  That?s why you?re not ready to become a Chuunin and lead a squad.?  Naruto said.

?Look down here at the Ramen Shop?  The old man started that business and built it up?  His daughter Ayame runs it now?  Imagine what would happen if they had a fire??

?They?d lose the building, their equipment?  They?d lose their income until they could rebuild and replace everything?  It?s a real hardship!?  Naruto explained.

?Think about if the Village was hit by a disaster and we lost buildings and utilities for 6 months to a year??

?People that didn?t lose their lives would lose their livelihood?  Plus no water, no electricity and no working toilets?  It?s a terrible thing??

?It?s WHY we fight to keep the Village and Fire Country secure?? 

?For working toilets??  Tami said with a smirk.

?Yeah?  For working toilets?  Now imagine all of them in the Village backing up and not be useable for 6 months?  What would we do???  Naruto asked.

Tami thought for a few seconds.

?Eewww??  She cringed.

?Did she get it??  Naruto wondered.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool triple update. 

Naruto has strange teaching ways. 

You never answered me about if you were going to have someone draw your characters. The problem is that there are some of them that I can't see in my mind yet.


----------



## S?phi? (Mar 7, 2009)

_I was going to draw the nose biting incident, and another scene, but my new computer doesn't have the programs that my old one had. Hense, i can't do it._

_But.. like said earlier. There are a few really good artists on Devinart that could do a fantastic job. _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2009)

Søphié™ said:


> _I was going to draw the nose biting incident, and another scene, but my new computer doesn't have the programs that my old one had. Hense, i can't do it._
> 
> _But.. like said earlier. There are a few really good artists on Devinart that could do a fantastic job. _




Yeah, I hate the idea of changing computers and I really dread the day I have to update to Vista...

I have some old programs and gadgets I'm used to that just won't make the switch...

My Epson Photo scanner for 4x5 negs is the big one... 




> Gotas:
> 
> Cool triple update.
> 
> ...




Me and Naruto tore up the illustration getting it out there...

But then again he would probably botch the job anyway, so it's in character!  

I'm open for anyone who wants to try drawing these up...  I'll try to come up with current descriptions.

Maybe some aspiring comic book artists that need a script to draw for a portfolio...???

Many thanks!  More to come!


----------



## Gotas (Mar 7, 2009)

As I said on a previous post, there's this girl on DeviantArt called E-Vay, and she drew something also name "Naruto: The Next Generation". I think she wouldn't mind drawing your characters.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 7, 2009)

*Chapter 604 - Pest Control*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 604 - Pest Control *


?Wow?!  Both of us??  Shelby groaned.

?Are you okay, Tami???  Choji Jr. asked as he was enjoying his third bowl of red bean soup.

?Yeah, I?m fine?  Naruto-Sensei?  Well, we had a long talk about it??  Tami replied.

?Yeah?  What he say??  Shelby asked as she bit down on her dango as slid it off the skewer.

?Oh, we talked about working toilets??  Tami replied.

Choji Jr. and Shelby stopped eating.

?What he said made a lot of sense to me?  Can you image what it would be like if every toilet in Konoha backed up for 6 months???  Tami continued.

Choji Jr. pushed the bowl away from him as several others in the restaurant stopped eating.

?I mean the impact it would have on everyone in the Village??  Tami said.

?Excuse me?  Lady Nara???  One of the customers asked.

?Hmm?  Yes, Sir???  Tami replied.

?Could you please talk about that some other time??  You?re grossing everybody out??  He said.

?Oh?  Oh!  I?m sorry?!?  Tami yelped apologetically.

?Geez?  Leave it to Tami??  Shelby smirked.

?Uh, sorry guys??  Tami said sheepishly.

?Yeah?!?  Choji Jr. huffed as he took a gulp of water.

?Oh, great!?  Shelby said.  ?More reporters??

?Tami-Chan!  You?re not wearing a Chuunin vest!  Does this mean the Hokage has rejected you??  One reporter bellowed.

?Tami-Chan!  Do you have any comment on why the Hokage is biased against you??  Yelled another.

?Lady Nara!  Has the Hokage had a falling out with his right-hand man, your Father??  Yelled a third reporter.

Two or three cameras flashed as they took pictures of the three Shinobi.

?No comment!  No comment!  What part of ?no comment? don?t you guys understand??!?  Tami growled back.

?Come on, Lady Nara!  Tell us what?s really going on here!?  Yelled one reporter.

Just then a hand grabbed through the reporters and photographers and grabbed the reporter that was bearing down on Tami and spun him around.

?Get outta her face!?  Asuma growled.

?Back off sport!  I was here before you!?  He snapped back.

?YOU back off!  That?s my sister!?  Asuma fumed.

?Kiss my aAAAAA!?  The reported yelped as he felt himself jerked backward away from Asuma.

?Cool down, Augie??  Obito said calmly.

?The rest of you guys clear out unless you want my Clones to take you on a one way trip to the Sand?!?  He boomed.

Obito had several Clones standing by and walking up to each of the reporters.

?You lay a hand on me, I?ll have you brought up on charges!  I don?t care who the hell your Father is!?  Augie sneered as Obito held him off the ground by his collar. 

?Be glad I already have a hand on you?!?  Obito grinned.

?Believe it or not, I?m doing you a big favor, Augie?  My pal Asuma there?  If he doesn?t kill you, he?ll hurt you!?

Asuma stared at Augie with his fists doubled.

?We said to clear out!?  Another Obito Clone boomed.

?HEY!  You can?t do this!?  Augie growled in protest as the other reporters were intimidated away by the Clones.

?I AM doing this, Augie??  Obito asserted.

?You sonofa??

FOOM!

?Who?s next??  Asked one of the Clones as the reporters began to run.

?Hehe?  You?ve taken the field, ?Master Obito??!?  Choji Jr. grinned.

The Clone glared at Choji Jr. then looked at Asuma who was still staring at the retreating reporters.

?Dude?  It?s over!  Let?s eat??  The Obito Clone said slapping his hand on Asuma?s shoulder.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2009)

*Chapter 605 - Naruto and Hinata*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 605 - Naruto and Hinata*


Obito returned, then he and Asuma sat down with Tami, Shelby and Choji Jr.

Tami was grinning and laughing at her brother.

?What??  Huffed Asuma.

?That was great!?  Tami giggled.  ?I needed a good laugh!?

?Bah!?  Asuma grunted in frustration.

?The look on your face!?  She grinned.

Asuma looked at his sister for a moment.

?Sorry you didn?t make Chuunin, Tami?  Shelby??  Asuma said.

?Yeah?  And congratulations, Choji?!  Ready to work for a livin????  Obito grinned.

?Hey, Obito?  Thanks for getting rid of ?the plague???  Whispered the restaurant owner as he put his hand on Obito?s shoulder.

?Whatever you guys want, it?s on the house!?  He said with his gruff voice.

?Whoa!  Wait a minute, Danny-Sama??  Obito replied.

?No, you wait?!  I couldn?t buy a floorshow like the one you just did!  You?re bringin? me in customers!? Danny said as he walked off.

?The fun of an open air restaurant?!?  Shelby said.

?Won?t you get into trouble for this with your Dad??  Tami asked Obito.

?Nah?!  Not as much trouble as Asuma would?ve if he had hit that guy??  Obito stared at Asuma.

Asuma glared back.

*****

?Here, Hinata??  Naruto said nervously as he handed Hinata Inuzuka a dish of ice cream.

?Th..Thanks, Naruto??  She replied.

They walked from the street vendor and into the park.

?Well, you didn?t ask me on a date just to eat ice cream, Naruto??  Hinata quipped.

?Ehh--ghaaahh?!?  Naruto blushed just as the brain-freeze hit.

Hinata giggled.

?Relax, Naruto?  It was just a ?school-girl crush??  We would be miserable??  She said.

?We would?!?  Naruto asked rubbing his head.

?Yeah?  There was never any ?chemistry???  Hinata replied.

?Well, I?ve heard quite a bit about yours and Kiba?s? ?chemistry???  

?I had several complaints about the two of you jumping roof to roof and carrying on last night!?  Naruto smirked.

?Naruto!  I?uh, we??  Hinata blushed.

?Ha-haaa!?  He laughed.

Hinata grinned and took another spoon of ice cream, her face still red.

?So things are going good with you, then???  Naruto asked.

?Yes, Naruto?  I?m very happy!  Very, VERY happy!?  Hinata beamed.

?Good, Hinata?  I?m glad.?

A few minutes later, Naruto dropped the paper bowls into a trash can.

?So what did you want to see me about... Lord Hokage???  Hinata grinned.

?Hehe...  I?d like you to take an advisory position?  You?d be working with Gia and Kurenai with an emphasis on the ANBU??  Naruto said.

?Hmmm?  Go on??  Hinata replied.

?I?d also like you to look at this guy?s packet??  Naruto said as he handed Hinata a folder.

?Takahiro Togo?  Yes, I?ve heard of him??  She said as she looked at the documents inside.

?You have???  Naruto asked.

?Yes?  I may not be in ANBU anymore, but I still have my sources?  We all do?!  You should remember that??  Hinata said coldly out of character.

Naruto was silent as Hinata scanned the last two pages.

?You?re wanting to know what I think about Takahiro joining ANBU?  I can already give you my answer:  No! Don?t do it!?  She said.

?Because he was taken over by a Kabuto???  Naruto asked, surprised by her directness.

?For the record, I shouldn?t be allowed back into ANBU for the same reason?  In that I agree with my old colleagues??  She said.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 8, 2009)

Once again, nice chapters.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2009)

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 606 - Blind Corner *


“Hinata…  High-Pockets and Ino gave your mind a clean bill of health…”  Naruto said.

“Your son and I spent quite a bit of time inside my head, Naruto…  He’s gifted, talented…  But also very young and inexperienced…”

“He shows incredible promise, but…  He doesn’t always know WHAT he’s looking at when he’s looking right at it…!”  Hinata explained.

“Wow…  Okay…”  Naruto replied.

“Because of his talent and lack of experience, he’s cocky and doesn’t know that he doesn’t know…”  Hinata continued.

“That’s… almost… HARSH… Hinata…”  Naruto said feeling slightly offended.

“I..I’m sorry, Naruto…  You asked my opinion… and you needed to know.”  Hinata replied.

They stared at each other.

“That’s alright…  Hinata…  I know you’re right…”  Naruto said.

“I owe your son my life…  I am and always will be eternally grateful…”  Hinata bowed slightly with her fist over her heart.

*****

“Thanks for the meal, Danny-Sama…!”  Obito said.

“Sure thing!  Thanks guys!”  Danny replied.

“So what do we do now…?  Go train?”  Shelby asked.

“Obito and I have a meeting with Naruto-Sensei…  I figure we can expect to be assigned within the next 24 to 48 hours…”  Asuma replied.

“Alright… Oof!”  Shelby replied as she ran into someone at the corner.

“Ah!  Hello!”

“Hey!  Takahiro!”  Obito said.

“Obito!  Dude!”  He said as he grabbed Shelby to keep her from falling backwards.

“My apologies, uh…” 

“Sh..Shelby…”  She stuttered.

“…Shelby!  Sorry about that!  Are you okay?”  Takahiro asked trying to be charming.

“Huh?  Yeah!  Yeah, I’m fine!”  Shelby replied.

“Beg your pardon, but you seem familiar somehow…”  He said.

Shelby blushed.

“Hmm… Shelby!  Not too bad…!”  Tami smiled and thought to herself as she checked Takahiro out.

“Oh, yeah!  The Chuunin Exam!  I read where you upchucked on the Kazekage!”  Takahiro laughed.

“WHAT!?!?”  Shelby exclaimed.

“Oh, geez…”  Choji Jr. groaned.

*****

“So what are you going to do, Naruto…?”  Hinata asked.

Naruto sighed.

“Hinata…  I’ll respect your opinion on Takahiro and yourself…  But, I’d still like for you to take that advisory position…”  Naruto replied.

“Alright Naruto…  I’ll do it…  And thank you.”  Hinata smiled.

“I’d also like for you to keep working with High-Pockets…  Maybe come up with a training regimen for him…”  Naruto grinned.

“I’ll do what I can…!”  Hinata replied.

“Heh, heh…”  Naruto chuckled.

“What?”  Hinata asked.

“Hinata-Sensei…!  It has a nice ring to it…!”  Naruto grinned. 

Hinata giggled and blushed.

*****

“What..What do you mean, ‘you read where I upchucked on the Kazekage’…?!?!?”  Shelby yelped in shock.

“Wow!  She’s cute!”  Takahiro grinned to himself.

“Why, it’s right here…”  Takahiro said as he pulled a magazine out of the small backpack he was carrying.

“Kunoichi…?!”  Shelby asked.

“Yes…  The article is right here…”  Takahiro replied.

“The Main Event of the Spring Chuunin Exam Finals was a short but sweet Battle Royale between the Leaf Village’s Star Rookie Kunoichi’s, Tami Nara and Shelby Kamizuki.”  Shelby read aloud.

“Kamazuki started by lobbing smoke grenades at her teammate and attacking with what appeared to be a super-speed Jutsu.”

“After stunning Nara, Kamazuki readied her bow and prepared to fire her arrow into the back of Nara’s head for the win, but hesitated.”

“This gave Nara the chance she needed to somehow ‘magically’ throw Kamizuki into the arena’s wall.”

“As soon as Proctor Baki declared Nara the winner of the match, Kazekage Gaara leapt from his seat and ran to Kamazuki’s aide.”

“As Kazekage Gaara helped Kamazuki to her feet, she was heard to say, ‘Uh-oh! Whirley’s!’…”  

“It was at that point the Leaf Kunoichi tossed her cookies…  All over the front of Kazekage Gaara’s formal robe and passed out.”

“Oh… my…Lord!”  Shelby exclaimed as she put her hand to her mouth.

Tami took the magazine out of Shelby’s hand with a devious sneer.

“Hey, they even have photos…”  She grinned.  

“Ooo!  Nice shot!”  She pointed.

Shelby scowled at Tami, then ran down the street.

“Hey, Shelby…!  Wait!”  Tami said as she handed the magazine back to Takahiro and ran after her.

Choji Jr. and Asuma glared at Takahiro and walked after the two girls.

“Nice goin’…”  Obito huffed.


*To be continued…    


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 8, 2009)

*Chapter 607 - Star Kunoichi?s*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 607 - Star Kunoichi?s *


?What?s wrong??  Takahiro asked.

?Showing a girl you don?t know a magazine like ?Kunoichi???  Are you outta your mind??  Obito griped.

?Well?  They have some good articles??  Takahiro replied.  ?Great combat tactics!?

?Yeah, right!?  Obito scoffed as he started to walk away.

?Hey!  Wait a minute?  Is that the girl you and Hitomi have been training??  She?s cute!  When did all the curves happen??  Takahiro asked.

?Dude??  Obito groaned.

*****

?Shelby???  Tami called out as she rounded a corner.

?Right over here??  Shelby replied from an alley between buildings.

?You okay??  I was just yanking your chain, you know??  Tami said.

?Yeah, I know?  Nobody told me I threw up on the Kazekage?  Why didn?t you say something??  Shelby asked.

?Uhhhh? We thought you knew?!?  Tami grinned.

?I don?t remember doing it??  Shelby huffed.

?Guess I gave you a harder lick than I thought?  Sorry??  Tami apologized.

?Just what DO you remember???  She asked.

?I remember not wanting to shoot you in the back of the head?  Something went spinning?  After that waking up here in the hospital??  Shelby said.

?Yeah?  Hitomi summoned Jake and brought you straight back?  You had a bad concussion.?  Tami explained.

?Hitomi and Master Sakura saved your life?  Mine too??  She smiled.

?Yours???  Shelby asked.

?Yeah?  They saved my life by saving your life??  Tami replied.  

?Can you imagine the guilt???  Tami asked, choking up.

The two girls stared at each other.

?Yeah?  I sure can??

The two girls giggled and embraced.

*****

Obito walked up where Asuma and Choji Jr. were waiting outside the alley.

?Everything alright???  He asked.

?Yeah?  They just needed a moment.?  Asuma grinned.

?Well, we have that meeting with Dad??  Obito said to Asuma.

?Right?!  Choji, escort the? ahem? ?Star Kunoichi?s?? to the practice field and work out?  I?ll be back soon as I can.?  Asuma instructed.

?Yes, Sir!?  Choji grinned with a mock salute.

?Alright, stand still!?  Obito said.

?Crap!  Not again??  Asuma groaned.

?Yeah?  I gotta get this down?!?  Obito said as he focused his Chakra.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  He yelled as he slapped his hand on Asuma?s back.

FOOM!  Asuma disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Whaa?!  Obito!?  Choji yelped.

?Heh, heh?  New Jutsu I?ve been working on?!  What do you think??  Obito grinned proudly.

?Where?d you send him???  Choji asked.

?Up to my Dad?s office??

?Cool!?  Choji grinned.

?I gotta go, too!?  Obito said.

FOOM!


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Chapter 608 - The Council Meets*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 608 - The Council Meets *


“Kurenai…  Master Gai…  Good to see you again…!”  Naruto said as he greeted the Advisors.

“Naruto…!  How are you?”  Gai asked.

“Shikamaru…!”  Kurenai smiled.

“Can I get you a chair, Sensei?”  Shikamaru asked.

“No, I’m fine…”  She replied.

Naruto smiled at his wife and Hitomi.

“Thanks for inviting me to this, Sensei…”  Hitomi whispered to Sakura.

“Everyone…”  Naruto spoke.  

“Asuma and Obito should be here any time now…  Glad you could take the time from your busy day for this!  It is a proud moment for me!”

“See them, Honey?”  Naruto asked.

“Not yet, Dad…”  Hinata replied as she looked out a window.

FOOM!  Whump!

Asuma suddenly appeared in the room 3 feet in the air and fell to the floor.

“Ow…”  He groaned.

Everyone stared, stunned at Asuma for a moment, then began to laugh.

“Uh-nnn…  What’s this?”  He asked as he looked around.

Hinata giggled while Temari grinned ear-to-ear as he stood to his feet.

FOOM!

Obito knocked on the door.

“Come in, Obito!”  Naruto yelled.

“Whoop!  Hi, everybody…”  Obito said surprised by the people in the office.

“Well?”  He quickly asked Asuma.

“Close…  Obito…  Close…”  Asuma groaned while rubbing his hip.

“Came in high again…?”  Obito whispered.

“Yeah!”

“Stand at attention!”  Gai bellowed.

“Uh, oh…”  Asuma muttered.

“Hehe…  I understand there was an incident today at a local eatery…”  Naruto smirked.

“Dad, uhhh…”  Obito said.

“Good thing you’re the Hokage’s Son…  I couldn’t get away with what you did…”  Naruto continued.

“What did you do with the reporter, Son?”

“Uh…  Well, I took him to the Sand Village and left him there…”  Obito replied.

“Is that what this is all about, Sensei…?”  Asuma asked.  “I’m SURE Obito will be glad to go back and get him…”

“Are you nuts?”  Naruto snapped.

The room broke out in laughter.

“Master Gai…  If you would honor me…”  Naruto said.

“Asuma Nara!  Obito Uzumaki!”  Miato Gai grinned.

“It is my pleasure to promote you this day to the rank of Jounin!”

“I’d like to say you have both reached the big league, but you’re never on top until you retire…!  I.E., One good screw-up and your finished…!”

“Congratulations!  Go forward in the power of youth!”

The crowd cheered as Gai shook their hands and got out of the way.

“Ah, baby!  I’m so proud of you!”  Temari said as she threw her arms around Asuma’s neck.

Obito took an embrace from Sakura, Naruto and Hinata, then finally a hug and a kiss from Hitomi.

“Wow…  Thanks!”  Obito said.

“Congratulations, Obito…”  Kurenai said as she extended her hand.

“What was that Jutsu all about with Asuma…?”  She asked.

“Oh, it’s something new I’ve been working on, Lady Kurenai…”  Obito replied.

“Well, it was quite an entrance…”  She smiled.

“Son…”  Shikamaru said.

“Dad…”  Asuma smiled as they shook hands.

“How is Tami doing…?  You saw her at lunch, right?”  Shikamaru asked.

“She’ll be fine, Dad…”  Asuma smiled.

“Hey!”  Hinata said as she slipped an arm around Asuma.  “Congrats!”

“Thank you!”  He replied as they kissed.

“Did you know about this?”  He asked.

“Just found out about it 20 minutes ago…!”  Hinata smiled.

“The council met with the Feudal Lord and his Council and we took the vote an hour ago…”  Kurenai said.

“Congratulations, Asuma…  Be careful out there!”

“Yes, Ma’am…  I will!”  Asuma replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Matt Perry (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm up to chapter 302 right now.

I really started to lose interest around 270.  Obito became a bit too much.  Up to then, however.. man I ate this story up!

I know it's wrong of me to only read have ofthe book, but I had to say.  The whole Jake teleporting thing really... made me lose a lot of interest.

Other than that, damn good job, and I will continue to read up to the current chapter just to see how it goes, because your writing style is amazing, just thecontent started getting a little hazy!

DAmn good job, and plus reps for you.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Matt Perry said:


> I'm up to chapter 302 right now.
> 
> I really started to lose interest around 270.  Obito became a bit too much.  Up to then, however.. man I ate this story up!
> 
> ...




Many thanks!

Just remember that Obito is a tribute to the whole comic book/adventure genre.

I based him on Philip Wylie's novel "Gladiator" and used Hugo Danner as a basic foundation.  (I've explained this before)

He was originally there to show what Hinata would eventually be capable of.

Then I wrote in Hitomi and couldn't get rid of him...  (the scene stealer!)

Jake...?  Well he was just fun to do!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Chapter 609 - No Hard Feelings*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 609 - No Hard Feelings *


?Morning??  Choji Jr. said as he met Tami outside her home.

?Hi??  She grinned as they shared a quick kiss.

?Are you okay???  He asked as they started walking to the Hokage?s Office.

?Oh, sure?  I?m fine!?  Tami replied.

?With your brother making Jounin, I thought maybe you?d be outta sorts??  Choji said.

?I guess I was last night?  Naruto-Sensei was right though? I?m not ready for all the leadership stuff??  Tami replied.

?Hey, guys!?  Shelby said as she walked up and joined them.

?Hi...?  ?Morning??

?Well, what?s next??  Shelby asked.

?Guess we?ll find out?  Probably more training??  Choji replied.

As they walked up, Obito was standing at the foot of the stairs.

?Hi, Obito?  What? are you doing down here???  Tami asked.

?Keeping the press away??  He nodded.

They looked behind them and saw the reporters keeping their distance.

?I caught a little flak yesterday, but it was also effective?  See if we can?t get these guys to mind their manners??  Obito explained.

?Go on up?!  Dad?s waiting for you!?  

A couple of minutes later, the three rookies knocked on the door.

?Come on in!?  Naruto said with Obito standing next to him.

?Morning guys!  I?ll get right to it?  Obito will be taking over for Asuma and training you guys and leading your missions.?  Naruto explained.

Tami gave Obito a puzzled look.

?That was one of my Clones downstairs??  He grinned.

Naruto chuckled.

?I want you guys to go over to the Practice Field and spend the morning getting used to one another?  I?ll have more for you later??

?Any questions??  He asked.

?Sensei?  What about my Brother???  Tami asked.

Naruto stared at Tami.

?Don?t worry about him?  He?s getting a good assignment.?  Naruto replied.

?Yes, Sir??  She replied, realizing she was out of line.

?No other questions?  Dismissed.?  Naruto instructed.

They walked out into the hallway.

?Obito??  Asuma?s not in any trouble is he???  Shelby asked.

?Wha?  No, of course not?!  My Dad?s just making some changes since we?re Jounin now??

?That?s all??  Tami asked.

?If you must know, he?s going to be training some of the Studebaker?s from the special class?  Dad needs an extra Jounin there with training experience and I need the experience of leading a team??  Obito explained.

Tami breathed a sigh of relief.

?Trust me?  Nobody?s in trouble and there are no hard feelings here??

*****

?Hey, Asuma!  Congratulations!?  Kiba said.

?Thanks, Sensei??  Asuma replied.

?Come on in!?  Kiba said as he opened the door.

?Aaahh...?  Asuma said as he shielded his eyes.

?Yeah?  All the blue hair is a little overwhelming at first?!?  Kiba grinned.

?Guys?  Meet Asuma!?  Kiba yelled.

?Hi?!!!?  All 25 of them said at once.

?Geez!?  Asuma groaned.

Kiba snickered.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Chapter 610 - A Sister's Warning*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 610 - A Sister's Warning *


??And I can use Puppeteer?s Chakra Strings along with Shadow Possession techniques??  Tami said to Obito.

?Good?  Getting all this down, Shelby??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  I already know most of it??  She replied.

?Didn?t help you much in that match, did it??  Obito smirked with his back to Shelby who silently stuck her tongue out at Obito.

?What about you, Choji??  He asked.

?I have my Dad?s size expansion and I?ve been working with Mom?s Mind/Body switch technique??  Choji Jr. replied.

?Okay?  Don?t ever use that on me, Choji?  Your head will explode??  Obito warned.

Choji chuckled, then Tami and Shelby began to laugh.

?Hey, I?m serious??  Obito replied.

?Ehh??  Choji grunted.

?If you don?t believe him, I?ve got what?s left of the brain of the last guy who tried a mind-over matter Jutsu on him?!?  Hitomi said as she walked up with a large bag.

?I?ve got it in a glass jar over at R&D?  You can see it whenever you like!?  She added.

?EEEHHH?????  Choji yelped.

?What?s wrong??  Tami asked.

?There?s something about Obito?s nervous system that protects his mind against attack?  It?ll kill you!?  Hitomi explained.

?I was gonna tell ?em??  Obito smiled.

?I like to see my Brother?s face when he freaks out?!?  Hitomi grinned.

?Anyway, we have a lunch date??  She smiled.

?We do??  Obito asked.

Hitomi glared at Obito.

?That?s right!  We do!?  He said.

?Alright guys, gather round?  Come on, Shelby?  All three of you nice and cozy now??  Obito instructed.

?What are you doing???  Tami asked.

?Sending you to lunch?  Meet back in an hour?!?  Obito replied.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  He yelled as he slapped his hand on Choji?s back.

FOOM!  All three disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

?I wonder if they came in high???  Obito asked Hitomi.

*****

FOOM!

?AAAHHHH!?  Whump!  

The three rookies landed in a heap in the middle of Main Street.

?Ooo--ohhhh?!  Tami groaned.

?That must be that new Jutsu he?s working on??  Shelby said.

?Hi? Don?t mind us??  She blushed to the bystanders.

?We could?ve walked??  Choji said.

?Hehe?  I think they wanted to be alone??  Tami grinned.

*****

?I brought some barbeque and apple juice??  Hitomi cooed as she embraced Obito for a kiss.

?This is nice of you??  Obito smiled.

?I wanted us to have our own celebration on your promotion??  She smiled back.

?How about under the shade tree???  Obito grinned.

Hitomi smiled, nodded and grabbed his hand. 


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice chapters  is Choji Jr. Tami's BF?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Nice chapters  is Choji Jr. Tami's BF?




Just 'puppy love'...  

At the moment...

Working on the next chapters!

A double-header!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2009)

*Chapter 611 - Breaking the Fourth Wall - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 611 - Breaking the Fourth Wall - Part One*


“Hi Honey!”  Sakura cooed as she walked into the Hokage’s Office with a large box.

“Hi!  Lunch time already?”  Naruto replied.

“I’ll get the radio…”  Temari smiled as she turned the knob.

The radio crackled to life as the tubes warmed up.

“Need to adjust the antennae…”  Shikamaru muttered.

“Paul Har-vey…  Good day!……sputter… vvveeeeeee…..”

The radio hissed and whined as other stations briefly talked over one another.

(My City Was Gone by The Pretenders begins to play)

“Here we go again, folks!”

(Music continues)

“The Hokage once again draws heat from the media…!”

(Music fades and continues to play)

“Greetings Konohans!  This is Sasuke Uchiha, broadcasting LIVE high atop the EIR Building in beautiful Downtown Konoha!  All 4 stories of it…”

“Greetings and welcome to the ‘Excellence in Radio’ Network!”

“Let’s get right to it…  Key the Hokage Update Theme Song!”

(Ted Nugent’s Cat Scratch Fever begins to play)

“I’ll tell you…  This guy can’t catch a break!”

(Cat Scratch Fever continues to play as Sasuke talks…  The song is a parody with Ted Nugent singing a duet with the 9-Tails…)

“Hokage Uzumaki is catching heat from a reporter by the name of Augie 'Scoop' Hatchet…!”

“Seems there was an incident between Hatchet and the Hokage’s oldest Son, Obito Uzumaki, at a restaurant here in Konoha…”

(Cat Scratch Fever fades into the background and continues to play…  The 9-Tails is jamming and having a great time with Ted…)

“Young Uzumaki used a Jutsu that took ‘The Hatchet’ all the way to the Sand Village and it left him there…!”

“Good thing he didn’t BURY him there!  Heh, heh, heh!”  

“All this just a couple of hours before Young Uzumaki gets promoted to Jounin!  Talk about insult to injury!”

“It all started when ‘The Hatchet’ was pressing Rookies…  Female Rookies…  Tami Nara and Shelby Kamazuki for comments in regard of their not being promoted to Chuunin.”

“Of course, you can imagine the leading questions ‘The Hatchet’, one of the most outspoken critics of the Hokage, was asking…!”

“Hey, Scoop!  Why don’t you just go ahead and MAKE IT UP!?  We all know you’re going to anyway!”

“The last report ‘The Hatchet’ filed from the Sand!  He is demanding that the Hokage throw his Son into the brig and bring him up on charges…!”  

“The story… is developing…”

“What was that, Snerdly-Sama…?  Yep…  Uh, huh…  Yeah…” 

“Well, maybe chimpanzees would make better Ninja…  We can discuss that in the 2nd Hour…”

“Chimpanzees stockpiling rocks for an attack…?!  The chimpanzees might make better reporters!”

“When we come back from our Obscene Profit Center Time Out, an interview with ForkliftJoe and his latest installment of ‘Naruto: The Next Generation’…!”

(Break music)


(Commercial starts, Tenten speaking)

“Friends, does the high cost of Ninja Weapons have you feeling down?”

“Well, come on in to ‘Tenten’s Used Weapons’ and browse through our inventory of used Kunai’s and Shuriken, or find what you need in our Poison Gas Department!”

“All of our weapons are one hun-dred-per-cent guaranteed to kill!”

“If you buy a weapon from us and it won’t kill, then bring it back and we’ll give you something that will!”

“Just like it says on our slogan:  If Tenten can’t kill it, IT’S… IMMORTAL…!”   


*To be continued…
*

* Apologies to the ‘Rush Limbaugh Show’ and ‘Greater Tuna’


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2009)

*Chapter 612 - Breaking the Fourth Wall - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 612 - Breaking the Fourth Wall - Part Two*


(Six Million Dollar Man music begins to play)

Announcer:  “Sasuke Uchiha…  A man barely alive…”

Sasuke:  “Ow…  My eyes…”  (He says apathetically) 

Sakura’s voice:  “Gentlemen, we can rebuild him!  We have the technology!  We have the capability of building the world’s first bionic Talk Show Host!”

Sakura’s voice:  “Better… Stronger… Faster…!”

Another woman’s voice:  “Oh, Sasuke!”

(Music continues with sound effects and finally, a big finish)


Sasuke:  “Welcome back, folks!  Sasuke Uchiha here…  Today we have a special guest on the show!”

“Author of ‘Naruto: The Next Generation’, ForkliftJoe!”

“Come on in, Joe and have a seat…!  Glad to have you here…!”

FLJ:  “Uh, thanks Sasuke…  I’m glad to be here…”

Sasuke:  “You’re from Texas?”

FLJ:  “Uh, yeah, Fort Worth…  Where the West begins…”

Sasuke:  “Splendid!”

“The first thing I wanna ask, Joe…  You’re writing Volume 4 and you’re just past 600 Chapters…  Yet, you haven’t written anything about ME!”

FLJ:  “Well, uh… Sasuke…  (clears throat)  I’m writing about you now…”

“AND!  And…  I will throw the audience a bone…  You will have a major role in the upcoming arc with Hinata Uzumaki…!”

Sasuke: “Yeah…???  (Grins proudly)

“I’m a good guy, I hope…!”

FLJ:  “A good guy with a plot twist… or two or ten…”

Sasuke:  “So when can we expect this?”

FLJ:  “I’d say…  3 or 4 weeks…  I’m still putting the story together and having fun with it…”  

“Besides, the new Team Obito has it’s arc and things are about to start happening there…  It won’t be long!”

Sasuke:  “That’s good news, folks!  Remember, you heard it here!”

“Now, what about spoilers…?”

FLJ:  “That I’m keeping close to the vest, Sasuke…!  It will also be… well… it’s a secret…”

“Not to worry!  I think everyone will enjoy it!”

Sasuke:  “A few knock-down, drag-out fights, I trust?”

FLJ:  “Always!”

Sasuke:  “We’re coming up on a hard break…”  

“I’d invite you to take a few calls from out listening audience, Joe…  But no one here in the Ninja world has invented the telephone yet!”

FLJ:  “Makes it a little tough to have a talk show, doesn’t it?”

Sasuke:  “Maybe so, but I’m so brilliant that I’m ahead of my time…!”

“Thanks for being on the show!”

FLJ:  “Many Thanks, Sasuke!  I appreciate it!”

Sasuke:  “ForkliftJoe, folks!  ‘Naruto: The Next Generation’…!”

“We’ll be right back after the break!”

(Break Music)


(Commercial starts, Yamato speaking with down-home music in the background)

“At Yamato & Sons Construction, we have a large selection of design homes for your budget…!

“Whether it’s a Pagoda or a Split-Level Ranch House, we will erect it on your lot in a matter of moments!”

“All you need is plumbing, sewer and electricity!”

1st Son:  “Don’t forget furniture, Dad!”

2nd Son:  “And a loan, Dad!”

“Ah, Ha, ha, ha…!  I never forget the loan, Son!”

“We also have financing available with easy terms…!”

1st Son:  “That’s awesome, Dad…”

2nd Son:  “And a little scary…”

“Yamato & Sons Construction!  Serving Greater Konoha and Beyond!”

1st Son:  “Geez, Dad…  You’re a ham!”

2nd Son:  “Are we still on?”

“Uhhh…  We may make lousy commercials, but we make great houses...!”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Teller1 (Mar 11, 2009)

pretty sure i peed myself, a little.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 11, 2009)

lol great double, uh, I wouldn't call it chapter, thing. Great double thing. Who's Yamato's sons' mother?

I'm curious about the way you'll put Sasuke in this story  

Why is this Volume called "Best of Both Worlds"?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Why is this Volume called "Best of Both Worlds"?




Patience...


----------



## Gotas (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know if I can remain without knowing! At least tell me when you'll say, so that I won't turn crazy


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2009)

*Chapter 613 - The Lunch Hour*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 613 - The Lunch Hour *


Announcer:  ?A man?  A legend?  A way of life??

?Sasuke Uchiha, folks!  Welcome back!?

?We have a chimpanzee in Stockholm who was plotting an attack on the visitors at the zoo!  The monkey was stockpiling rocks!?

?Quoting the AP: ?According to a report in the journal Current Biology, the 31-year-old alpha male started building his weapons cache in the morning before the zoo opened, collecting rocks and knocking out disks from concrete boulders inside his enclosure. He waited until around midday before he unleashed a "hailstorm" of rocks against visitors, the study said.?

??These observations convincingly show that our fellow apes DO CONSIDER the future in a very complex way,? said the author of the report, Lund University Ph.D. student Mathias Osvath. ?It implies that they have a highly developed consciousness, including lifelike mental simulations of potential events.??

?Just like Shinobi, Manga writers and some reporters?!?

*****

?Hm? Very instructive??  Shikamaru grinned as he turned the radio off.

?Back to the grindstone for me??  Temari smiled as she gave her husband a quick kiss.

?What gets me is how everyone and their dog is writing MY STORY!?  Naruto griped.

?This guy in Texas and I understand some guy in Japan is even writing and drawing a Manga about us!?

?Don?t rant after eating!  It?s bad for your digestion!  CHA!?  Sakura snapped.

?And you?re yelling at me isn?t???  Naruto sneered.

Shikamaru snickered.

*****

?Is anyone besides me eating light??  Choji Jr. asked.

?What is that for you, exactly???  Shelby asked.

?And why would it matter??  Tami asked.

?Are you already getting cheap on us??  She joked.

?Whaaa???  Choji asked.

?Well, you ARE the just promoted Chuunin?  I thought you?d treat us!?  Tami grinned.

Shelby snickered.

?Hehe?  Some aspects of this gig I hadn?t considered??  Choji snorted.

?Okay?  So why are you eating light???  Tami asked, dying to hear his reasoning.

?Obito doesn?t strike me as an experienced team leader?  He?s probably going to put us through our paces to try and figure out what we?re capable of??  Choji explained.

?Wow?  I hope everybody put on deodorant this morning??  Shelby joked.

?Everybody relax?  We?ll be fine!?  Tami said cheerfully.

?We had to get a new Team Captain sometime, and we might as well accept that!  Besides?  We?ve worked with Obito before and we did fine!?

They took their trays and sat down at a table.

?Just the same, I?m going to stay with meat, bread and mashed potatoes??  Choji said.

?Yeah?  Me too??  Shelby said.

Just then a couple of guys walked by, grinning at Tami and Shelby, making cat calls and wolf whistles.

?What was that about??  Shelby blushed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice chapter. How old are the characters by now?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Nice chapter. How old are the characters by now?



Naruto, Sakura and Co are all in their late 30's (37-ish)

Obito, Hinata and Takahiro are all 16, Asuma is pushing 17 and it seems that Hitomi is still 15...  I'd have to research my own FanFic...

Choji Jr., Tami and Shelby are all 14-ish...

(Wish I could bump everybody by about 2 years, but I think it would be a tougher story to write...  And I hate working that hard!)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 12, 2009)

*Chapter 614 - Training Session*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 614 - Training Session*


?C?mon, Tami!  Look sharp!?  Shelby yelled as they spared against Obito and his Clones.

Tami was breathing hard and glared at the Clone.

She then took her fan, planted her feet and swung.  The Clone caught the blast of air.

A minute later the dust settled and the Clone stood there grinning.

?That?s the best hit you?ve made all afternoon, Tami??  The Clone said.

?Didn?t even scratch him!  This is hopeless!?  She thought to herself.

?Hi-YA!?  Choji Jr. yelled as he jumped right in front of the Clone with TaiJutsu.

?That?s good Choji!  Let?s spar a little?!?  The Clone yelled.

?Just don?t hit me with a solid blow?  You?ll shatter a hand or a foot!?

?Hehe!?  Choji grinned as he spared then quickly jumped back out of the way.

BRRRRAAMMM!  An explosion went off immediately behind the Clone, once again stirring up a large cloud of dust.

?Shelby!  That was overkill!?  Choji yelled.

?Sorry, I used the whole box of Exploding Tags at once?!?  Shelby yelled back in reply.

?He-EEEEEHHHH??!?!?  Choji gasped.

?Used your Super-Speed Jutsu while Choji distracted me, eh?  Very nice!?  The Clone smiled.

?He-EEEEEHHHH??!?!?  Choji gasped again.

?Alright, Shelby?  Catch your breath and let?s you and me spar?  See what you?ve learned??  The Clone challenged.

*****

?Wo--ooow!  Look at her, man!?  One Shinobi said from his perch in a tree.

?Yeah?!  The brown-haired girl rocks!?  A second one said in reply.

?Whoa!?  They both said together.

?Great bounce, man!?  The second one said.

?Drrr?Oooooollll!  Ha, haaa!?  The first one snickered.

?I know, man!  She was so scrawny last year??  The second one chuckled.

?Ahh?  She?s got the sweater pup?  nOOOoowwwww!?  The first one yelled as he felt the tree shift violently below him.

?Aw, crap!  We?re busted, man!?  The second one yelped.

Obito ripped the tree they were hiding in from the ground, and laid it on it?s side.

?Monte and PeeWee?  I might?ve known?!?  Obito sneered.

?Are you guys sure you?re not related to Jiraiya???  He asked.

?Aw, come on Obito?  We?re just doing a little girl watching?!?  Monte said.

?Where?s your team captain??  Obito asked.

?She let us take the rest of the day off?!?  Monte replied.

?Dude, you?re so lucky!?  PeeWee said.  ?Two hot babe?s like that on your team and we got ol? ?Garden Hose? girl!?

?Yeah, man?  Being the Hokage?s kid has it?s? privi-lege-szzzz?!?  Monte hissed trying to be cute.

?Well, I don?t care for people spying on my teammates??  Obito griped.

?They watch my back and I watch theirs!  Now why don?t you boys go practice a Jutsu or two on your own??  He asked.

?I?d like to practice a little ?X-Ray Vision no Jutsu? right here?!?  Monte cackled.

PeeWee grinned and cackled himself.

?Boys?  How?d you like to end up on the other side of the Rain Country with out the proper paperwork and identification??  Obito growled.

?Whoa!  Dude? Y..You wouldn?t dare?!?  PeeWee said.

?Oh, wouldn?t I??  Obito sneered.

?Well, we do need to work on out Kunai??  Monte said.

?Y..Yeah?  Me, too!?  PeeWee stuttered.

?I?d get to it then?  While I still could?!?  Obito growled.

*****

?Okay, guys?  That?s enough for today?!?  The Clone said.

?HAAAAA!?  Shelby gasped in relief as she collapsed to the ground, laid flat on her back and breathed heavy.

?Choji and Tami laid down next to her and did the same.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 13, 2009)

*Chapter 615 - Obito?s Lesson*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 615 - Obito’s Lesson *


“Wh..Where’d the Clone go…?”  Choji Jr. asked as the three of them panted.

“Obito… broke the Jutsu…”  Tami replied.

“I hate… getting so sweaty… that my underwear sticks to me…!”  Shelby said.

There was a long silence, then Choji began to chuckle.

“Wait until… it dries out with you wearing it… and it starts to crunch when you walk…!”  He laughed.

“Eewwww…!”  Shelby replied.

“That was… rather gross…!”  Tami said.

“You guys want an apple juice?”  Obito asked as he walked up.

“Yeah…”  Panted Shelby, “I’ll have one…”

Choji grinned at Obito and held up his hand.

“I’ll… have one too… Sensei…”  Tami said as she sat up.

“For our team, call me Obito…  Or captain…  I’ll explain why, later…”  Obito smiled as he handed everyone an apple juice.

“Oh!  This is good!”  Shelby said as she held the ice cold bottle against her forehead.

“Yeah, how’d you keep these cold out here…?”  Choji asked.

“I Transported to the store just now and got them…!”  Obito replied.

“Hehe… I knew I was gonna like having you for a team captain!”  Choji grinned.

“How come you don’t want us calling you Sensei…?”  Shelby asked.

“Part of the code I’m working out for our team…  Call it the ‘high sign’…”  Obito replied as he took a swig of juice.

“What was that deal with the tree, Sen…  Obito…?”  Tami asked.

“Just a couple of pests…”  Obito replied with a grin.

“Anyway, it was a good workout…  I like what I see from you guys…”

“Tomorrow you’ll be on defense and I’ll be attacking…”

The three rookies groaned.

“Like we have a chance…?!”  Choji asked.

“Yeah, you’re as tough as your Dad during the Bell Test!”  Tami said.

“That’s all the Clones they use when they’re in combat…!”  Shelby said.  “They have a lot more experience than we’ll ever have!”

“But don’t use that as an excuse not to excel…!”  Obito said.

“If that’s all, you’re dismissed.”

“Thanks for the juice… Captain…!”  Shelby said.

“Say, Tami… Can I talk to you for a minute…?”  Obito asked.

“Uh… Yeah, sure…”  Tami replied.

“I’ll go on home and see you tonight, Tami…”  Choji said.

“Okay…”  Tami grinned as they parted with a quick kiss.

“Come over here and sit down with me…”  Obito said.

They sat down on the grass under a tree.  Obito opened a second bottle of apple juice and offered another to Tami.

“No… I’m fine…”  She replied.

“You seemed a little off your usual pace…  Everything alright…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  I’m okay…”  Tami replied.

“Just want to make sure it’s not about me replacing your brother…”  Obito said.

“Huh?  No..no… That’s fine…”  She said.

“The Chuunin Exam…?  Something you ate, then…?”  Obito asked.  “I think something is bothering you…”  

“What your Dad told me about the toilets…”  Tami replied.

“Beg your pardon…?”  Obito asked puzzled.

“About the toilets not working in the Village for 6 months affecting the economy…”  Tami chuckled.

“I think I’ve heard most of my Dad’s illustrations before…  The lame as well as the profound, but I don’t think I’ve heard that one before…!”  Obito replied.

Tami laughed.

“Obito…  I’ve always been gung-ho and attacked first…  I never really thought about protecting…  I guess protecting the people…”  Tami explained.

“He said that’s why I flunked the Exam…”  Tami said quietly.

“My understanding was because you enjoy a fight and don’t regard the bystanders and the collateral damage…”  Obito said.

“That’s not to say you shouldn’t be ‘gung-ho’…” He explained.

“Tami, you’re a talented, ‘hit hard, hit fast’ Shinobi…  You have an excellent balance between long-range, medium-range and close-combat skills…!”

“You’re brilliant!”  He smiled.

Tami’s heart skipped a beat.

“But what..what about becoming a better leader…?”  She asked.

“What about it?  That’ll happen in due course…”  Obito said.

“Right now, the Leaf needs you to do what you’re best at, right now…!”  He explained.

“Just be mindful about why you’re doing it, and who your doing it for…”

“We save the people of a village under our protection, but they lose their homes and businesses because had too much fun with the bad guys…  Well, we really haven’t helped much, have we?”

“A fast, hard-hitting attack… Like the kind you excel at…  Can prevent a lot of that destruction…  Understand…?”

“Yeah…  I think so…”  Tami smiled.

“Okay, we can talk more about it later…”  Obito said.

Tami got up and gave Obito a quick embrace.

“Thanks!”  She said.

“You’re welcome…  Uh, you realize I’m spoken for…  Right?”  Obito asked, somewhat nervous.

“Yeah… I am, too… But, I don’t think Choji knows it yet…!”  She replied.

Tami ran home feeling elated and more relieved than she’d felt in several days.


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 13, 2009)

I tought Tami & co. were a younger, like 12 or at most 13


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 13, 2009)

Gotas said:


> I tought Tami & co. were a younger, like 12 or at most 13



If I had to nail it down, I'd say at least one of them is 14 and another one would be a month or two shy...

Just think 8th Grade...  or is it 9th Grade..?

Then again, I was born in late summer, wasn't 'red-shirted' and was the youngest kid in my class.  I hated it.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 13, 2009)

8th grade. Dude, I was born in October, I was almost always the youngest. But then, ther was that girl that was born in December. She was our baby.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 13, 2009)

*Chapter 616 - Leaf Women*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 616 - Leaf Women *


“Hi, Obito…!”  Ino said as she stood with Choji Sr. and Hitomi outside the restaurant.

They briefly greeted each other and went in.

“So, how was it…?”  Choji asked.

“It was alright, Choji-Sama…”  Obito replied.

“You must have run them ragged…”  Ino replied.  

“Choji came in, polished off a bag of chips and was asleep on his bed…”  She grinned.

“Hope he takes a bath later…”  Hitomi said.

“Yeah…  All three of ‘em were soaked with sweat…”  Obito grinned.

“Ah, that’s good for ‘em…”  Choji replied as he ordered a sake for himself.

“Well, I don’t know…  Shelby was late getting to the flower shop…”  Ino frowned as she ordered water with lemon.

“Late…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah, she still helps me out in her free time…”  Ino replied.

“You don’t know about her…?”  Ino asked Obito.

“No…  I guess don’t…”  He replied.

“Well, her Father was a Shinobi that was a good friend of our old team…”  Ino explained.

“In fact, he was there with us when Master Asuma died…”  Choji said.

“Yeah…  So we go way back…”  Ino sighed.

“Anyway, Izumo married, had Shelby then was injured…  What…?”

“About 8 years ago…”  Choji said.

“Yeah…  Anyway, he lost his right leg just above the knee , took a bad blow to the head and he’s been on disability ever since…”  Ino continued.

“Yeah, then his wife had to quit her job and do the part time thing, so she could help take care of him…”  Choji explained.

“Shelby started working for us a couple of years ago part time to help make ends meet…  That’s about all there is to it…”  Ino said.

“What’s Shelby doing in a combat unit, then?”  Obito asked.  “She should be helping within the Village…!  Dad could fix her up with something that pays well…”

“She doesn’t want that, Obito…!”  Ino grinned.  “It’s her dream to be a Shinobi…!  She’s brave and she’s proud!”

“Hehe… Pride…  That explains her old, worn clothes…”  Obito chuckled.

“Yeah…  I’ve noticed that, too…”  Hitomi said.

“So have some other people…! I caught two guys in a tree peeping at her during training today…!”  Obito said.

“Well, she just went through a growth spurt and some of her clothes are a little snug…”  Ino said.

“Yeah, but she can get new stuff from supply…”  Obito said.

“Obito!”  Ino and Hitomi said at the same time.”

“What?”  He asked.

“Hehe…  You have a lot to learn about women in this village, Obito…”  Choji chuckled.

“None of the girls like the Ninja uniforms…!”  Hitomi grinned.  “I thought you knew that…!”

“Uh…  Not really…”  He replied.

“Most of us like the fatigue shorts, but hate the tops…”  Hitomi said.

“Well, why don’t I just go ahead and spring for some stuff for her, then?”  Obito replied as he pulled some cash out of his pocket.  

“She can go get what she wants and…” 

“She won’t take your money, Obito…”  Ino said.  “Shelby has her pride…”

“Well then, what do we…?”  Obito asked.

“I’ll handle it for you!”  Ino smiled as she snatched the large bill from Obito’s fingers.

“She’s taking the money!”  Obito said sarcastically.

“Mo--om…!”  Hitomi yelped.

“Heh, heh!”  Choji laughed.

“Like I said, Obito…  You have a lot to learn about women!”

“Choji!  Shush!”  Ino gasped.

“How do you think I got started on this stuff?”  Choji grinned as he pointed to his cup of sake.

“I’ll throw in with you and go shopping for her…  She’ll accept them from me…!”  Ino winked as she nudged Choji in the arm.

“Congratulations on your promotion, Obito!”  Choji said as he held up his cup.

They all clinked their cups together.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 13, 2009)

*Chapter 617 - A Stroll At Night*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 617 - A Stroll At Night*


“We’re here Commodore…”  A man in a hooded robe said as they walked up to the Leaf Village’s main gates.

“About time…  It’s been dark for a half-hour…”  A second man said.

“I still think we were followed…”  Said a third.

“Nothing we can do about it…  Let’s just sign in and go to the inn…”  The first man said.

“Any chance we can meet with the man tonight…?”  Asked the second.

“Let’s sign in and I’ll ask…”  Replied the first.

*****

“Thanks for dinner…!”  Obito grinned.

“Sure!  When else do I get the opportunity to drink sake?”  Choji Sr. chuckled.

“Thanks for looking out for your guys, Obito…!”  Ino smiled.

“We’ll stop by the store on the way back!”

“I told you she loves to shop…!  Just remember, like Mother, like Daughter…!  Heh--hehh!”  Choji laughed.

“Da--ad!”  Hitomi yelped.

“Choji…!”  Ino said.

“I’ll see you guys in a bit…!”  Hitomi said as she grabbed Obito by his hand and pulled him toward the park.

“That was very nice of you…!”  Hitomi said.

“Just watching out for my teammates…!”  Obito said.

“People like that who serve their country…  They shouldn’t want for anything…!”  He said.

“No…  They shouldn’t…”  Hitomi said as she looked up at Obito.

“Hey…  When’s the last time I told you that you’re my hero…?”  She asked as they walked hand-in-hand.

“Hmm…  It wasn’t too long ago…!”  Obito smiled.

They looked into each other’s eyes, then stepped off toward a bench.

Hitomi giggled as Obito picked her up by the waist, set her feet on the bench where they could see each other eye-to-eye, and they kissed.

A few couples strolled by and smiled.  A couple of them snickered at the sight.

“I think they’re laughing at us…”  Hitomi whispered with a grin.

“It’s because you’re so cute when you’re happy…”  Obito smiled.

Hitomi bit down on her lower lip and passionately kissed Obito again.

*****

“He should be home, they said…”  The first man said.

“Yeah…  They said they’d take you there if you go alone…”  The second man said.

“You two go on, get our rooms and wait for me…  This shouldn’t take too long…”  The first man replied.

“We’ll get some food, you mean…!  I’m ready to eat!”  The second man griped.

“Suit yourself…”  The first man replied.

*****

“I was thinking…”  Obito grinned.

“About what…?”  Hitomi whispered. 

“I need to take my team out on an overnight…”  Obito said.  “I could get Dad to let you go with us…  You chaperone the girls and…”

My little brother chaperones us…?!”  Hitomi grinned.

“Something like that…”  Obito smiled.

“Mmmm…  Maybe…”  She smiled.  “Remember our promise…”

“Always…  We gave our word!”  Obito smiled.

*****

“Is he home…?”  The Leaf guard asked.  “There’s a man here who wants to see him…”

“It’s urgent… ‘he says’…”  The guard said.

“Sakura…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2009)

*Chapter 618 - Breech in Security*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 618 - Breech in Security *


“Sakura…”  The man in the hood waved.

“That voice…!”  Sakura gasped as she looked at the man.

“It’s been a long time…”

“INARI!!!”  Sakura exclaimed.

“It’s Governor, now…!”  Inari grinned as Sakura gave him a big hug.

“Well, what…  It’s okay, Jack…!  What are you doing here…?”  Sakura asked.

“Please…  Jack was it?  Please stay…”  Inari said as he called to the Leaf Guard.

“Wh…?”  Sakura asked puzzled.

“I’m afraid we were followed…”  Inari said.

“Jack!”  Sakura said.

“Already being taken care of, Lady Uzumaki…”  Jack replied.

“Additional guards are already taking position, and Master Neji has been alerted…”

“Sorry to cause problems…”  Inari apologized.

“Not a problem…  Are you in trouble…?”  Sakura asked.

“My country is…”  Inari said.

“We, uhh…  Well, I have two of my countrymen with me and I really should speak with Naruto in private…”

Sakura smiled.

“I understand…  Please come in…  You haven’t met Tsunade, yet…”

“Tsu..Tsunade…?”  Inari asked.

“Our youngest Daughter…”  Sakura smiled proudly.

*****

Hitomi giggled as she tenderly kissed Obito on his nose.

“I love you…”  She said.

“I love you, too…”  He said as he gently kissed her back.

“Obito!” 

“That’s Takahiro…  What…”  Hitomi asked.

“Yeah!  Over here…!”  Obito yelled back.

“We’re on alert!  Condition Orange!”  Takahiro said as he handed Obito a wireless radio.

Obito shoved the radio in a pocket and made handsigns.

“SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!”  Obito said as he created six Clones and they all donned the radio.

“This is Obito, times seven!  Say again…  This is Obito, I am times seven!”

“10-4 Obito…  We’re still scoping things out here…  Put your seven into position and stand by!”  Neji replied calmly.

“What’s happened…?”  Hitomi asked Takahiro.

“I’m not sure…  Breech in security…  It may be something, it may be nothing…”  He explained.

“Sorry to break you guys up…”  Takahiro smiled.

Hitomi blushed and grinned as she frogged Takahiro in the arm.

“I have one going over the wall!  Obito Number 4, go after him!”  Neji instructed over the radio.

“10-4…  Keep scanning the Village…  He may not be the only one!”  Obito replied.

“Way ahead of you, Rookie…”  Neji sneered.

Hitomi and Takahiro snickered as they listened in on Takahiro’s headset.

“10 meters left, Number 4…  He’s using a cloak…!”  Neji instructed.

“Roger!”

“This could be tricky…  He doesn’t have any equipment…”  Hitomi said.

Just then they saw a light in the distance and a loud bang.

“What was that…?”  Hitomi asked.

“Flash-Bang…”  Takahiro replied.

“I got him…!  He broke the cloak!”  Number 4 announced over the radio.

“Aw, come on, man…”  Number 4 groaned.

Neji cracked a smile.

“I was on a date and about to walk my girl home and you gotta go and pull this crap!”  Number 4 griped as the radio crackled.

Takahiro and Hitomi laughed.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome Triple Update. Inari, damn, that's a long forgotten character for me. What happened? I don't understand what happened in the end.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Awesome Triple Update. Inari, damn, that's a long forgotten character for me. What happened? I don't understand what happened in the end.



Obito's Clone caught the guy (we think) and had his mike open.

About Obito and Hitomi's romance: The writing goal is for them to be 'so cute' that it's disgusting...!

Yeah, going back to where it started with Inari...  Nice little adventure planned, (in a rough draft kind of way...) so stay tuned!


----------



## Gotas (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, OK. I sure will stay tuned.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2009)

*Chapter 619 - The Hired Killers*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 619 - The Hired Killers *


“Inari…!”

“Naruto!”  Inari said as the two men shook hands.

“What brings you all the way to Konoha…?   Unannounced…?”

Inari sighed.

“Problems…”  He said.  “Confidentiality was a priority…  But now…”

The two men stared at each other.

“Well, we caught that guy that was following you…  Was he the only one?”  Naruto asked.

“I don’t know.”  Inari replied.  “We weren’t even 100% sure we were being followed…”

“So you don’t even know if it was one or two or three…?”  Naruto asked.

“Sorry…”  Inari smiled sheepishly.

“It’ll be okay…”  Naruto tried to say in a reassuring voice.

“I have two men you need to meet…  I’ll introduce you…”  Inari explained.

“Lead the way!”  Naruto replied.

*****

“OW!  Hey!!!  You sonofabi…!”

“Shaddup!”  Obito growled at the man he had caught as he brought him toward the Interrogation Office with his pockets ripped open and his hands tied behind his back.

“Good job, Obito!”  Shikamaru said.

“Here, Sensei…  He had these on him…”  Obito said as he held out his hand.

“Weed, coke and meth…”  Shikamaru said.

“He had this on him too…”  Obito said as he motioned toward a small shoulder bag at his side.

“Hehe…  Two large bags of coke…”  Shikamaru said.

“I’ve never seen it before…”  The man protested.

“Do you know what the penalty is in the Fire Country for dealing this crap…?!”  Shikamaru said, almost yelling.

“I’ve never seen it before, I don’t know what you’re talking about…!”  The man said.

“Mandatory Death Sentence upon conviction!”  Shikamaru yelled.

The man stood there and grinned arrogantly at Shikamaru.

“Get him in there!”  Shikamaru sneered.

*****

“Naruto…  This is Nathan Chance…  Retired Commodore, businessman and shipping company owner in the Wave Country…”  Inari said.

“Chance-Sama, this is Naruto Uzumaki…  The Seventh Hokage…”

Chance got up from the table and shook hands with Naruto.

“Pleased to meet you…”  Chance said squinting his eyes at Naruto as if sizing up an opponent.

“Chance-Sama…”  Naruto smiled cordially.

“And Chance-Sama’s Son, Rufus…”  Inari said.

“Lord, Hokage…”  Rufus bowed slightly then glared at his Father.

“Rufus…  Just call me Naruto…!”  He grinned.

“Well, ah…  Naruto…  I have a problem…  I’d like for us to meet with you at your earliest convenience tomorrow…”  Chance said as he started to set down to his meal.

“We can talk as soon as you’ve finished eating…”  Naruto smiled.

“You’ve already found the best inn Konoha has to offer, I trust the accommodations are satisfactory…”

“We came straight here, but I’m sure they’re fine…”  Chance replied as he carved on a piece of meat.

“You’re very gracious…  If you don’t mind waiting until we’ve eaten…  Or if you’d like to order something for yourself…”  Chance said.

“No, thank you… You go ahead…  I have men I need to check in with and I will be just outside.”  Naruto said.

“Thank you…!”  Chance replied as Naruto turned and walked for the door.  Rufus lifted himself from his chair before realizing Naruto had his back to him.

“Dad…  Shouldn’t you be more respectful…?  He is the Hokage, after all…”  Rufus said.

“Hehe…!  I earn more than he does!”  Chance scoffed.  

“Besides, Son…  A hired killer is a hired killer…!  Ninja’s are just people who hire out their skills to… the highest bidder…  Now, finish your steak…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Chapter 620 - The Midnight Briefing*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 620 - The Midnight Briefing *


“Why are we out here?  Wouldn’t your office be more secure?”  Chance asked.

“Walking around the Practice Field in one of the most secure places in the Village…!”  Naruto grinned.

“Anyway, We caught one man and are interrogating him now…  We think he was alone.”  Naruto said as he briefed Inari, Chance and Rufus.

“Now, why don’t you tell me what’s going on…?”  He asked.

“Well, we’re having problems with a gang of pirates…  We’ve had plenty of fighting spirit ever since our dealings with Gato and the bridge…”  Inari said.

“Ancient history, Governor…”  Chance huffed.

“But, we’re not skilled fighters…”  Inari continued.  

“We’ve done the best we can with pitchforks and sledgehammers, but we’ve got our backs to the wall… They’ve become organized and they have a leader…”

“They also have a small fleet of ships to pillage the islands with…  One they stole from me!”  Chance sneered.

Naruto listened silently as they walked on the training ground.

“I’m sure there are skilled missing-Nin’s involved…  We need some professional help…!”  Inari said.

“In short, I’d like to hire three platoons of your most skilled Ninja’s…”  Chance said.

“That’s not gonna be possible, Chance-Sama…”  Naruto replied.

“We’ve had strained relations with the Water Country and the treaty we have won’t allow us to send that many Shinobi to the Wave Country…”  He explained.

“To send more than one squad would be considered an act of war at this time…  You think you have problems now…  Just wait until you’re the middle ground between the Mist and the Leaf!”

“There’s got to be some way you can give us some effective help…!”  Chance said.

“Going to the Water Country is out of the question…!  He added.

“I’m sure it is…  Some of these pirates are probably Mist Ninja incognito…!”  Naruto replied. 

“That would figure…!”  Chance sneered.

“Naruto…  There’s also something else…  We’ve been trading with the Water Country and we lost a ship just off our coast…”  Inari said.

“There was close to 3 tons of gold and we hope to recover it…  It’s very important to the Wave’s economy…”

“And you need someone to go get it for you…  What happened with it?”  Naruto asked.

“The ship came under attack by these pirates and the Captain ordered her scuttled…”  Inari said.

“She’s deep…  Too deep for any of our people to get to…”  Rufus said.

“We hoped maybe one of your Ninja’s might have a trick…”

“One of ‘em might…!”  Naruto grinned.

“Let me give it some thought…”

“Yeah, I’d like to turn in…”  Chance said.

“Could we get an answer by noon?  We left 3 days ago and we need to get back soon as possible…”  He explained.

“Hehe…  That’s not a problem…!”  Naruto scoffed.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice update. Waiting for more.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Chapter 621 - Hand-me-downs*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 621 - Hand-me-downs *


“This guy, Akane, is a doper, alright…”  Ibiki said.

“Naruto and Ino spent 3 hours inside his head…  Unfortunately, he’s hired help out of a back alley…  He doesn’t know anything…”

“Some guy hired him to follow Governor Inari and his party and then report back to the Wave Country…”

“Did he get any messages off…?”  Shikamaru asked.

“No…  He’s not that organized…”  Ibiki replied.

“Okay, so we have some time…”  Naruto said.

“There’s something else, Naruto…  Your Son says he can ‘reprogram’ this guy and send him back as a spy for us…”  Ibiki said.

“We usually execute dealers after a quick trial…”  Shikamaru sneered.

“He’s evidently been a trouble-maker his whole life…”  Ibiki replied.

Naruto thought for a moment, then started to snicker.

“Naruto…?”  Shikamaru said.

“How about this…?  Have High-Pockets and Ino go in and reprogram him to become a useful citizen…!”  Naruto said.

“Hehe…  We’ll give it a whirl!”  Ibiki grinned.

*****

FOOM!

Obito appeared on the Practice Field to meet his team.

“Hey!  You’re late!”  The Rookies yelled.

“Sorry, my bad…  I had a meeting with Dad…”  Obito replied as he carried a paper sack.

“Anyway, there’s been a slight change in plans…”

“We have a new mission we start this afternoon and then we’ll do some night training after dark…”  He explained.

“This afternoon…?  What kind of mission…?”  Tami asked.

“A good paying one…!”  Obito grinned.

“It’s a local one and it’ll take us several days to complete, but we’ll only work on it 2 or 3 hours each day until it’s done…”

“At least it’s a C-Rank…”  Choji Jr. said.

“Actually, it’s a B-Rank…  So if you screw-up…”  Obito smirked.

“B-Rank…?  What’s a B-Rank around here…?”  Tami asked as Shelby’s face brightened up.

“Probably involves heavy machinery or high voltage…”  Choji replied.

“We’ll meet back here after lunch…  Wear your old clothes…”  Obito said.

“Shelby…”  Obito called as Tami and Choji walked away.

“Obito…?”

“Hey, you look sharp today…!”  Obito said.

“Oh… Thanks!”  She grinned.

“Ino-Sensei gave me this last night when we closed the shop!”  Shelby said proudly admiring her new blouse.

“She’s a nice lady…  The shirt’s a nice color on you…”  Obito replied.

“Yeah, she is…”  

“I brought you a couple of old T-Shirts for this mission we’re doing…  You don’t want to mess up your new duds!”  Obito said as he handed her the sack.

“Obito…  Please…”  Shelby said.

“Least I can do for… one of my ‘men’…!”  Obito grinned.

“I guess this B-Rank Mission is something your Dad cooked up…?”  Shelby asked, clutching the sack. 

“It’s an honest mission that needs to be done…  There’ve been no volunteers, so I volunteered us for it…!”  Obito replied.

“You… don’t have a problem with a dirty job, do you?”  He asked.

“No…  Of course not.”  Shelby replied.

“Okay, then…”  Obito smiled.  “See you after lunch.”

“Thanks, Obito…  Really…”  Shelby smiled.

“Sure.”

FOOM!

Shelby opened the sack and pulled out one of the shirts, held it up and started to laugh.

“My God, Obito…!  This thing is a tent!”  She cackled.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Chapter 622 - Plague On The Wall*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 622 - Plague On The Wall*


“Tie a knot in it like this...  There!”  Shelby said.

“He’s gonna have a cow when he sees this…”  Tami snickered.

“We could almost wear ‘em as a dress…”  Shelby said.

“Here’s your marker back, Choji…”  Tami smiled as the two girls walked out of the restrooms next to the Practice Field, each of them wearing one of Obito’s T-shirts.

“Hey, those look kinda cute…!”  Choji Jr. grinned.

“You WOULD think that…!”  Tami grinned.

FOOM!  

Obito appeared on the field and saw Tami and Shelby wearing the over-sized T-shirts with the words ‘Obito’s Angels’ drawn on the front.

Obito stared, squinting at the two girls with his mouth open and they began to giggle.

“What in the…”  Obito said.

All three Rookie’s began to laugh.

“Geez…”  Obito said as he shook his head, his face slightly red.

They continued laughing.

“Okay…  Laugh while you can…”  Obito muttered.

“I’m sorry, Obito…”  Shelby laughed.  “They’re… just so big…!”

“What’s… our mission, Obito…?”  Tami laughed.

Obito then grinned.

“Follow me and I’ll show you…!”  He replied.

*****

Inari stood outside of the Hokage’s Office staring at a plague on the wall.


“When you become a man, you have to walk a road
that won't leave you filled with regrets.” 

“If something is precious to you... no matter how painful
or how hard it seems, no matter what it may cost you,
you have to hang in there and protect it with all the
strength you've got, even at the risk of your own life!” 

“If you do that, even if you die in the attempt,
at least the world will be left with the proof
that a man worth living had died!”

~ Kaiza ~​
“Wow…”  He said, slightly choked up.

“What’s that…?”  Nathan Chance asked.

“It’s something my Father said to me…  A long time ago…”  Inari said as Naruto walked up.

“I hope you approve of my putting that up there…”  Naruto said.  

“A lot of my guys keep it on a piece of paper in their pockets when they go on missions…”

“I..I’d like a copy of it…”  Inari said.

“Sure…”  Naruto smiled.

“Not meaning to be rude, but we have business to discuss…”  Chance said.

“Let’s go back to the park…”  Naruto said.

I don’t see how being out in the open is supposed to keep private matters private…”  Chance complained.

“Meeting rooms are easy to bug, Chance-Sama…”  Naruto explained.  

“In the park, you can keep an eye out for an enemy and if you keep moving… well, there’s no spy that can hear everything you say…  Only bits and pieces…”  

“Really?  Never heard of that…”  Chance said.

“Hehe…  He can be taught…”  Naruto muttered to himself.

“Beg your pardon…?”  Chance asked.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 16, 2009)

*Chapter 623 - The Snake Hunt*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 623 - The Snake Hunt *


“I can’t believe we’re doing this…”  Tami sneered.

Shelby giggled.

“You look funny for a Chihuahua…”  She snickered.

“Speak for yourself… bitch…!”  Tami sneered.

Both girls stared at each other, grinned and then fell onto their backs laughing.

“Hey! Hey! Let’s see if I can scratch my ear with my hind leg!  Uyug, uyug, uyug, uyug!”  Tami said crossing her eyes, contorting herself and scratching her head with her right foot.

“HAA!”  Shelby cackled.

“Hey!  Let see if you’ll move your leg up and down real fast if I scratch your rump!”  Shelby yelped.

“Whoa!  Nobody’s scratching my rump!  No way!”  Tami said.

“Hey!  You’re supposed to be two dogs out here playing around…!  Get on with it!”  Choji Jr. said with a loud whisper from a tree.

“Okay, okay…”  Tami sneered.

“Hee, hee… I laughed so hard I almost broke the Transformation…!”  Shelby snickered as she rolled onto her belly and wagged her tail.

“Snake bait in the Forest of Death…  This better pay big…!”  Tami said.

“At least we get paid an extra bounty on every snake we kill…”  Shelby replied.

“Alright!  Time to get to work…”  Tami said.

“Think Chihuahua, Chihuahua… Chihuahua…  Ahh!  I got it!”

Tami cleared her throat.

“Here lizard, lizard, lizard…!”  She called.

Shelby started to crack up again.

“It’s snakes we after!  Not lizards!”  She cackled.

“Choji!  Tell ‘em to stop goofing off and chase each other!”  Obito growled with a loud whisper.

*****

“I have to disagree, Naruto…  One 4-man team just isn’t enough…!”  Chance argued.

“Look, I am a private citizen and a foreigner far from my native land in the Wave Country…  Can’t I just hire you and your Ninja’s?  Isn’t that good enough?”

“No Chance…  It’s not…!  Not with the treaty…”  Naruto said.  

“I won’t drag the Leaf and the Mist into a war over a bunch of renegade pirates…!  Not when we can handle them with a four-man squad…!”

“Now, trust me…  I’ve got people who can do it…!”  

“You will have to excuse me, ‘Lord Hokage’…  But I know ‘PR’ when I hear it!”  Chance replied.

“Come again?”  Naruto sneered.

“I’m sorry, but I’ve never bought this whole, ‘magical ninja’s’ bit…”

“I’m sure you have talented people, but the whole ‘jutsu’ thing is just a dog and pony show!  An illusionary trick!”  Chance said.

Naruto felt a vein pop of his forehead.

“Would you like a demonstration, SIR…?!”  Naruto growled as he made a handsign.

“Dad…!”  Rufus said.

“Naruto!  Please!”  Inari said.

Naruto glared at Chance.

“You’re lucky, Chance-Sama…  The last guy I did that to had a nosebleed for 3 hours…”  Naruto sneered.

There was a long silence as Naruto turned and walked away.

“Nosebleed…???”  Chance asked.

“Yeah…  We’re lucky, Commodore…”  Inari said.

“Legend has it that he’s taken out brigades with that Technique…!”

“That must be some Technique…!”  Rufus said.

“That’s why I want to hire HIM and not a bunch of underlings!”  Chance grinned.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 16, 2009)

THE LEGENDARY OIROKE NO JUTSU


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 16, 2009)

*Chapter 624 - Team Shakedown!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 624 - Team Shakedown! *


Shelby and Tami were chasing each, growling and snapping at one another back and forth in the clearing.

“They’re getting good at this…”  Choji Jr. said.

The two girls stopped and stared at each other, panting with their tongues out.

“Okay…  So where’s the snakes…?”  Tami asked.

“Beats me…” Shelby panted in reply.  “I hope we break soon…  I need a drink of water…”

“Yeah…  Me too!”  Tami said.

“Hey…!  Obito’s signaling…”  Shelby said.

Just then a large object lunged from the treeline toward the clearing.  Tami saw Obito leap into the air after it.

“Lookout!  Move!”  Tami yelled to Shelby.

The huge snake hissed as Obito punched his fist through the snake’s head and they slammed into the ground together.

The snake writhed, twisted and rolled on the ground as Obito pulled his long knife and started to slice the head off.

“There’s another one!”  Choji yelled as he expanded and grabbed for the second snake.

“Watch the fangs, Choji!”  Obito yelled.

“Don’t worry!  I’ve had your serum!”  Choji grinned.

“Yeah, but it’s…”

“YAHHHH!”  Choji yelled.

“…gonna hurt if it bites you…”  Obito finished with a frustrated tone.

“Choji!”  Tami yelled.

“I’m okay!”  Choji yelled as he grabbed the snake behind it’s head and pulled his knife.

“He’ll be okay…!”  Shelby said.

“Girls!”  Obito yelled.

“Huh?”

“Hiissssss!”  A third snake lunged for Tami who was still Transformed into a Chihuahua.

“Heeeeee!”  Tami screeched as she watch the snake bear down on her.

Shelby broke her Transformation, quickly made handsigns, grabbed Tami and ran.

“Whooo!”  Shelby said as she stopped to catch her breath.

“Tami!  Shelby! Get your head in the game!  There one more besides this one!”  Obito yelled as the third snake coiled itself up getting ready to strike.

Tami broke her Transformation and summoned her fan.

“Stand clear!”  She yelled as she planted her feet and swung.

The blast of wind forced the snake back as leaves and branches broke off of the surrounding trees.

The snake hissed as it writhed in it’s coils.

“What happened…?  The poison’s not working…!”  Tami growled.

“The skin’s too tough for the poison to penetrate!”  Obito said.

“Let me!”  Shelby yelled as she made handsigns.

“Super-Speed Jutsu!”

Shelby was a quick blur as she ran up the length of the snake, pulled her knife and plunged it into the snake’s head.

“Shoot! Not deep enough!”  She fumed as she tried to hang on.

“Oh, crap!”  Obito said as he watched the snake thrash around trying to throw Shelby.

“Whoa--ohhhh!”  Shelby yelled as she went flying.

“Crap!”  Obito yelled.

Shelby made handsigns once again and twirled her arms creating small vortices.  

One she aimed at the ground, another she aimed at a large tree to stop her travel in mid-air.

“Ahh!”  She yelped as she struggled to keep her balance, stay airborne and lower herself to the ground at the same time.

“Tami!  Hit it again with your fan!”  Obito yelled as he ran toward Shelby.

Dust and dirt flew everywhere as Shelby landed.  She dropped to the ground on her hands and knees, breathing heavy.

Obito walked up with his blood-stained knife.

“Now THAT was cool!”  He grinned.

Shelby looked up and smiled.

“Where did you pick that up…?”  He asked turning his back to her.

“Believe it or not…  I read it in a Manga…”  She panted with a huge, satisfied grin.

“Ninja Textbooks by Shonen Jump…!”  Obito muttered.

“What is this world coming to…?”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 16, 2009)

*Chapter 625 - Kunoichi?s Time to Shine!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 625 - Kunoichi’s Time to Shine! *


“Stupid snake!”  Tami growled as she swung her fan again, blasting the snake with wind and debris.

“I hate snakes!”

“Catch your breath…  I’ll cover you…”  Obito said to Shelby.

“Okay…  Thanks…!”  Shelby panted as she pulled out a bottle of water.

“You have speed, but you need strength to shove a blade into the snake’s head like that…”  Obito said.

Shelby glared at Obito, then at the snake.  She took another gulp of water and wiped her mouth.

“Okay, lemme at ‘em one more time!”  She grunted.

Obito grinned.

“Tami!  Back off!”  He yelled.

Shelby once again ran up the snake and slapped four Exploding Tags just behind it’s head, then leapt clear.

“Ugh!”  She groaned as she created vortices with her arms to lower herself to the ground.

Just as she touched down, the Tags exploded, blowing the snake’s head off and sending scraps of snake everywhere.

“Oh!  Now that’s just gross!”  Tami yelled as the slimy parts pelted her.

“Good job!”  Obito grinned.

“Thanks… coach…”  Shelby panted.

“You alright?”  He asked.

“Y..Yeah…  Gimme a minute…”  She huffed.

“Hehe…  I could’a done that!”  Tami grinned as she thought to herself.

“Tami!  Look out!”  Choji Jr. yelled as he stepped out from the trees holding his arm.

A fourth snake shot out of the brush after Tami.

She leapt into the air and dodged the snake, then flipped in midair and landed sideways on a tree trunk.

“How many of these are there…?!”  Tami bellowed.

“This is the last one that we spotted!”  Obito said.

“I’ll get him!”  Tami yelled then leapt back into the trees.

A few seconds later she leapt onto a branch and started yelling at the snake.

“Hey!  Over here, stupid!”  She screeched, flipping her middle finger at the snake.

“C’mon!  Eat me!  Yeah!  I’m right over here!”

“Has she lost it?”  Shelby asked.

“No…  She’s finally using her head…”  Obito grinned.

“Hey!  I’m takin’ to you!”  Tami continued to yell.

“BPPPPPPPTTTTTTT!!!!”  She stuck out her tongue and blew the snake a raspberry as she put her thumbs to her temples and waved her hands.

Choji started to laugh as he realized what she was doing.

The snake coiled itself to strike and lunged.

“TAMI…!”  Shelby yelled as the snake swallowed her friend whole and then she shivered as she watched the bulge slide down it’s gullet.

“Duck.”  Obito said.

“Oh, crap!”  Choji yelped as he jumped behind a tree.

The snake exploded in a huge, flaming fireball, sending a shockwave through the forest.

“Tami, Tami… You overdid it, girl…!”  Obito chuckled.

“What are you…?”  Shelby asked with tears starting to form in her eyes.

“Eh…?”  Obito asked, cocking an eyebrow.

“Shelby, you don’t really think…?”  He asked.

“Ohhh…!” 

“TAMI…!  You jerk!”  Shelby screeched.

“Hee, hee…  Had you goin’ didn’t I?”  Tami asked sticking out her tongue as she stepped from the brush.

“I swear…  You scare me like that again…”  Shelby growled.

“You’ll what…?  Kill me?”  Tami snickered.

“Hey, Choji…!  You alright?”  Obito yelled.

“Yeah…  I’ll mend…”  Choji replied.



*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 17, 2009)

*Chapter 626 - The Mighty Hunters Return*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 626 - The Mighty Hunters Return *


?Oww--www??  Shelby groaned.

?Hang in there?  We?re at the hospital??  Obito said.

?I can?t even move my arms, now??  She complained.

?Uh, oh?  Did you guys over-do it??  Sakura asked.

?I don?t know, Mom?  Can you take a look at Shelby, here?  The pain is getting worse??  Obito explained.

Sakura put her hands on Shelby for a moment.

?I think you just strained some muscles?  Megan, get Hinata on this?  Room 4??  Sakura instructed.

?Yes, Ma?am??  Megan replied.

?What?s with Choji???  Sakura asked.

?Just a simple snake bite?  That?s all??  Choji Jr. replied.

?There?s no such thing, Choji?  You?ve been inoculated? any ill effects??

?No, Sensei??  Choji replied.

?Okay, go over to Room 6?  I?ll be with you just as soon as I get Shelby situated??  Sakura said.

A few minutes later they were in the treatment room.

?Here?  Wrap this blanket around you, Shelby?  We?ll cut this shirt off of you??  Hinata Hyuga said as she examined Shelby with her Byakugan.

?You have strained your muscles from your shoulders all the way to your fingers?!  How did this happen??  Hinata asked.

?Slickest thing I?ve ever seen!?  Obito said from behind a blind.  

?She was thrown up in the air and started spinning her arms fast enough to keep her airborne until she could land?!?

?Obito?!  That sounds like something out of a comic book!?  Hinata scoffed.

?Yeah? Well?  What doesn?t around here??  Obito joked.

?Ahh!  You have a point??  Hinata chuckled.

?Does this hurt??  She asked Shelby as she worked her Healing Jutsu.

?It feels wobbly??  Shelby replied.

?Sorry about the shirt, Obito??  She said.

?Don?t sweat it?  They were old and expendable??  Obito said.

?Sure did save the new one Ino-Sensei gave me??  Shelby said.

?Are you down???  Obito asked.

?A little??  Shelby replied.

Obito got up.

?You decent back there???

?Yeah, she?s fine??  Hinata smiled.

Obito came around the blind and grinned.

?You did just fine?!  All of you did?  We bagged 4 big snakes today and you got one of ?em all by yourself!?  

?Not a bad feat for a Genin!  Not bad at all!?  Obito grinned.

?Yeah??  Shelby smiled.

?Ow!? 

?Sorry?!?  Hinata said.

?How long will she be out??  Obito asked.

?Everything is healing just fine?  No lingering damage?  Good night?s sleep and she?ll be ready to go again?!?  Hinata replied.

?I would advise you build yourself up for this arm-spinning thing though if you plan on using it often??  She said as she worked her way down the other arm.

?I just found out I could do it?!?  Shelby chuckled.

?Yell at me if you need me?  I?m gonna check on Choji??  Obito smiled.

?Thanks, Obito?!?  Hinata said.

?He?s a nice guy??  She said.  

?He?s proud of you guys, too!  You must be pretty sharp out there?!?

*****

?There!  That should do it?!?  Sakura said a she healed the hole in Choji?s hand.

?Let me know if it hurts any during the night?  You don?t want it getting infected??  She instructed.

?Thanks, Sensei??  Choji grinned.

?Hi, Mom?  He gonna be alright??  Obito asked as he walked in.

?I think he?ll live?  Good thing we developed that serum?!?  Sakura said.

?The fang went all the way through?  I?m not sure I got any poison?!?  Choji said.

?Some snakes it doesn?t take much??  Sakura said.

?Choji says you guys got 4!?  She grinned.

?Sure did!  Wanna see ?em??  Obito grinned.

?Ahh? No!  I?ll pass!?  Sakura sneered.

?How?d Tami do??

?She was great!?  Choji said.

Sakura stared at him for a moment.

?Well, aren?t you the sweet one!?  She replied.

?Oh??  Choji blushed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 17, 2009)

Another triple update, you're awesome man \m/`_´\m/




forkliftjoe said:


> “Obito…!  That sounds like something out of a comic book!”  Hinata scoffed.
> 
> “Yeah? Well…  What doesn’t around here?”  Obito joked.
> 
> “Ahh!  You have a point…”  Hinata chuckled.



lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 17, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Another triple update, you're awesome man \m/`_?\m/
> 
> lol




Just knocking on that Fourth Wall again...!


The Fourth Wall...

Sounds like the name of the newest Super-Villain... 

Or a rock group!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*Chapter 627 - The Committed Couple*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 627 - The Committed Couple*


?Hi!?  Obito grinned.

Hitomi gave him a dirty look.

?What?s wrong??  He asked.

?I?m mad at you?!?  Hitomi replied.

?What??  About your brother?  I tried to tell him about the snake and??  Obito started to explain.

?It?s not about the snake??  Hitomi scowled.

?Uhh??

?You gave your two teammates one of your shirts, and you didn?t give me one?!?  She said.

?Eh??  Obito replied.

Hitomi smirked and had a twinkle in her eye.

?EH?!?  Obito said again, deliberately.

Hitomi started to laugh.

?Ohhh??  She smirked as she gave Obito a playful shove.

?Now, I can?t wait to hear this??  Obito smiled.

?Why would you want one of my T-Shirts??  To frame and hang on a wall??

?No??  Hitomi cooed as they embraced.  ?I?m gonna wear it??

?Wear it?  Hitomi?  It?ll go past your knees!?  Obito chuckled.

?Shush!? Hitomi said as she started to blush.

?Don?t you know what it means when a girl wants to wear one of her guy?s shirts???  She asked.

?That she?s cheap?  Oh!  Uh?!  I mean? frugal???  Obito said with a sly grin.

?No--oo!?  Hitomi giggled while slapping his shoulder.

?Then???

Hitomi pulled Obito close and whispered into his ear.

Soon they were both blushing.

?Okay??  Obito smirked.

Hitomi suddenly felt embarrassed and looked down and away.

?Don?t know how warm it?ll keep you??  He grinned.

?I?ll be warm?  Especially when you?re out on missions??  She said softly.  

?Sorry if it sounds kinky??

Obito thought for a moment.

?Nothing kinky about a girl telling a guy how much she loves him??  Obito said as he stooped down and kissed her.

 ?Don?t guess you?d sleep in one of my shirts???  She snickered.

?No--oo??  Obito chuckled.

?But, how about we go and get our picture made together??  Tomorrow??  He grinned.  

?Yeah?!?  Hitomi beamed.



*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*Chapter 628 - Portraits and Reflections*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 628 - Portraits and Reflections *


“Naruto Uzumaki…”  Said Nathan Chance, “I want to make it clear to you that I want at least a platoon, led by you, personally!”

“Now, I know this Village can get along just fine without you for a few days…!”  Chance said as Naruto put up his hand and shook his head.

“Commodore Chance, it’s not gonna happen…!  Look, we’ve been all through this…!”  Naruto argued.

*****

“O--kaaayy…  Hold it right there!”  Said the photographer from under the dark cloth as he focused his camera.

Hitomi watched as the older gentleman quickly slid a film holder into the back of the camera and pulled the slide.

“O-kay…  Look at the lens…  Take a breath and hold it…!”  He said as Obito, Tami, Choji Jr. and Shelby stood still.

The photographer squeezed the rubber bulb and the shutter snapped.

“One more…  Hold your positions!”  He said as he slid the dark slide back into place.

“That’s some big film…”  Hitomi said.

“Yeah, I make contact prints with it…  Razor sharp!”  The photographer replied.

“You have beautiful eyes, by the way!”  He added.

Hitomi started to blush as he popped the shutter for the second exposure.

“First thing that caught my attention, Gilder-Sama…!”  Obito grinned.

The photographer smiled.

“I’ll set up for your portrait over here…”  He pointed as he picked up his tripod.

“Excuse me while I talk to my team for a minute…”  Obito said.

“Could I get one of me and my brother, too…”  Hitomi asked as she walked with the photographer.

“Oh, sure…!”

“We did good yesterday, guys…!”  Obito said handing everyone an envelope.

“What’s this?”  Tami asked.

“Bounty on the snakes!”  Obito replied. 

“We each made the equivalent to a B-Rank mission…!  And this is in addition to what we’ll make on the whole deal!”

“Obito…”  Shelby said.

“But we don’t get paid on that until we finish the job…!”  Obito grinned.

“Do we go back this afternoon?”  Choji asked.

“No, today we meet on the Practice Field…  Find out why when we get there…!”  Obito replied.

“See you guys after lunch…  Be prepared!”

Obito walked toward Hitomi and the photographer.

“Alright, Gilder-Sama…!  Why don’t I just grab her in a bear hug…?”  Obito asked.

“Ahh…  You let me do the posing, boy…!”  The Photographer grinned.

“Wow…!  I’m gonna tuck this away for a rainy day!”  Tami said.

“I need a new pack…”  Choji said.

“What about you, Shelby?”  Tami asked.

“With this, I pay off my Dad’s debts…”  Shelby said slightly choked up.

“That’s great, Shelby…”  Choji grinned.

“Eh…?”  Tami replied.

“Sorry…  I..I shouldn’t have said that…”  Shelby said.

“Why not?”  Choji asked quietly.  

“You have a lot to be proud of…”  He grinned.

“That’s…  Why you work so much…”  Tami said.  “I..I didn’t know…”

Without a word, Shelby smiled at Tami.

They walked silently for several steps.

“I think…  I have a new respect for you, Shelby…”  Tami said.



*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 18, 2009)

forkliftjoe said:


> The Fourth Wall...
> 
> Sounds like the name of the newest Super-Villain...
> 
> Or a rock group!



Or a movie. 

Great update as always. How can you make so many updates in one day?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*Chapter 629 - Best Offer*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 629 - Best Offer*


?Alright?  These are some of the codes we?ll be using.?  Obito said to his team.

?That?s? a pretty short list??  Tami replied.

?Simpler that way??  Obito grinned.

*****

?That?s the team you want to send with me to the Wave Country?????  Asked Nathan Chance.

?That?s them??  Naruto replied as they watched from a distance.

?They?re just a bunch of kids?  I told you I want experience!?  Chance replied.

Naruto glared at the man.

?That big guy there?  He has more experience than a lot of guys twice his age?!?

?That team of four killed 4 giant snakes yesterday and have one A-Rank mission under their belts together?!  Obito alone has 5 A-Rank missions total and a couple of S-Rank?s?!?  Naruto said.

?He?s also fought and killed more enemy Shinobi than we?ve been able to keep an accurate count of, including pirates??

?Obito, huh???  Chance said.

?He?s my Son, Chance-Sama??

?Son??!  Hell!?  Chance huffed.  

?Uzumaki, I?m not forking out what I?m willing to pay, just so you can roll it onto your kinfolk!?  He fumed.

?I?ve given you the price of an A-Rank mission with hazardous duty pay for the other team members??  Naruto replied.

?And that includes that other thing we discussed??

?You?re giving that job to him too, huh?  Now I know you?re playing favorites??  Chance sneered.

?I?m giving it to him because he?s the man for this job!?  Naruto growled.

?A man my a??

FOOM!

?Here?s those figures you wanted??  Obito said as he appeared in a cloud of smoke.

?Eh??  What IS this???  Chance demanded as he stared up at Obito.

?It?s the Shadow Clone Jutsu, Commodore??  Inari replied.

?The what??  Chance growled.

?Actually, Sir?  I?m the original?  The one out there with my team is a copy??  Obito said.

?A? copy??  Chance replied skeptically.

?Obito?  This is Retired Commodore Nathan Chance, his Son Rufus and of course you know Inari??

The men quickly exchanged pleasantries.

Chance glared at Naruto.

?Pardon my ignorance?  Uh, Obito?  But just what this Shadow?  gimmick???  He asked.

?I?m able to produce solid copies of myself, Chance-Sama??  Obito replied.

?Which are also able to fight with me or in my stead??  He added.

?Uh, hmm??  He replied as he lit a cigar.

?Why do I get the feeling this is a cheap parlor trick???  Chance asked as he puffed on his cigar.

?Sir??  Obito asked in reply.

?Chance?  This is the only deal I?m offering?!?  Naruto said.

?My guys aren?t gonna jump through hoops to show off their talents to you!?

?You can take it, or go to the Sand or maybe the Earth Country for help...!?

Chance clinched his cigar in his teeth and looked at Inari.

?Don?t look at me, Commodore?  I?ll accept Naruto?s offer!?  He said.

?Well?  I?m already late getting back?  Take a week to get to the Sand and back??  Chance reasoned.

?But listen to me, Uzumaki?  Your boy had better deliver?!?


*To be continued?



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 19, 2009)

Obito's team is setting out.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 19, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Obito's team is setting out.




Yeah, I figure everyone's getting tired of all the mush...

Time to get on with beating the bad guys like step-children!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 20, 2009)

*Chapter 630 - Last Day in the Village*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 630 - Last Day in the Village *


?Hi!?  Obito grinned.

?Hey, you?re early??  Hitomi smiled.

?Did you go in yet??  He asked.

?No, I wanted us to see them together??  She replied as they walked into the photography studio.

?Ah?  Obito and Hitomi?!  Good to see you?!?  The man replied.

?Hi, Gilder-Sama?  How?d they turn out??  Hitomi asked.

?Pretty good?  I think you?ll like them??  Gilder said.

*****

?A mission tomorrow??  Tami grinned.

?Yeah, an A-Rank??  Shelby said as they walked toward their homes.

?Shh?!  Not so loud?!?  Choji Jr. said.

?Oops!  Sorry?!?  Shelby quipped while covering her mouth.

?Well, I?m gonna go home and get my gear together?  You guys wanna meet for dinner???  Choji asked.

?I?m having dinner with my folks, but I?ll meet you for ice cream later?!?  Shelby said.

?I need to go shopping for a couple of things??  Tami said.

?Okay, meet you after 7:00??  Choji said.

?Bye!?  The girls waved.

?Hey, Shelby?  You want to go with me??  Tami asked.

?Oh, I don?t know??  Shelby hesitated.

?Come on, it?ll be fun??  Tami smiled.

?You know I??  Shelby said.

?Yeah?  I know??  Tami said.

?Is? there anything you need??  She asked.

?Tami?  I really can?t take??  Shelby replied.

?Look, I know you?ve been busting your rump for your folks?  But, I have? well??  Tami stammered trying to think of how to say what she thought.

Both girls were silent as they walked.

?Will you at least let me buy you a blouse??  As an early birthday present if nothing else???  Tami asked.

Shelby and Tami looked at each other.

?Yeah?  Just one??  Shelby smiled.

?Thanks??

*****

?I?m gonna put this one in my vest?!?  Obito grinned as he looked at the portrait of Hitomi.

?I like this one??  She giggled.

?Yeah?  Will you pick up the extras and give them to our folks while I?m gone??  Obito asked.

?Sure!?  Hitomi grinned.

?Oh, Obito?!  This was a great idea!  I enjoyed it?!?  She said.

?So did I?  Maybe we should have photos done every year??  Obito replied.

?Look at you in this one?!?  Hitomi snorted.

?You?re holding me like I?m gonna break!?

?I was trying not to blink??  Obito explained.

?Wow?  I really like this one!  We?re level almost face-to-face with just the right expressions on our faces?!?  Hitomi said.

?Then he took another picture of us further back with me on the stump and Choji and Tami holding his reflectors?!?  She laughed.

?Gilder-Sama has a great sense of humor?!?  Obito chuckled.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 20, 2009)

*Chapter 631 - Off to the Wave Country*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 631 - Off to the Wave Country *


The next day, Obito?s team gathered on the Practice Field with Naruto, Governor Inari, Nathan Chance and his Son Rufus.

?Why are we meeting here?  The front gate is that way?!?  Chance complained.

?You?ll be on your way soon enough??  Naruto replied.

?Sirs, I wanted to go over the maps and get a run down of the area??  Obito said as he pulled out two maps.

?Wouldn?t we have plenty of time on the way???  Inari asked.

?Yeah, I?m gonna be two days late already?  It took us two and a half days to get here and I originally planned to be back later today!?  Chance scowled.

?They don?t know?!?  Tami thought to herself.

?Yes, Sir?  Well, I figure we?d go over them now??  Obito grinned at his Dad.

?Governor?  This is Dad?s bridge here?  What?s over here in this area???  Obito asked.

?Should be a small, wooded park?  It?s not in use this time of year?  Just in the Fall.?  Inari replied.

?Alright? and this is the main village??  Obito asked.

?Yes?  The Capital is over here, docks over here and this is Chance-Sama?s shipping company and over here are the drydocks??  Inari explained.

?You guys get that???  Obito asked his team.

?Yeah??  They replied making notes on their own maps.

?I?ll create Clones and secure the LZ here??  Obito pointed on the map.

?Once my Clones have checked things out, one of them will break the Jutsu and I?ll know what to do from there!?  He explained.

?LZ??  Checked things out??  What the devil are you talking about??  Chance asked in a demanding tone.

?Shadow Clones, Sir?!?  Obito replied.

Naruto crossed his arms and grinned proudly.

?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?  Obito created 3 Clones.

?Alright, One, Two and Three go?!?  Obito instructed.

FOOM!

The three Clones nodded stepped back and Transported to the Wave Country.

?This will take a few minutes??  Obito said.

Shelby took a deep breath.

?You nervous???  Obito asked.

?A little??  She smiled.

Obito felt a ?snap? of information as one of his Clones broke the Jutsu.

?Sirs?  Dad.  There?s some sort of commotion going on near the docks here?  One of my Clones Transported over there for a closer look.?  He explained.

?What kind of commotion???  Naruto asked.

?What?s going on here??  What is all of this?!?  Chance fussed.

?Obito and his Clones are capable of a Time/Space Ninjutsu, Sir??  Choji Jr. explained.

?The three Clones we just saw a few minutes ago are already in the Wave Country?  Obito will take us next.?

?You mean?  He can take us home in less than a minute?????  Rufus asked.

?That?s what it means, Sir??  Tami grinned.

?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?  Obito created three more Clones.

?Now what??  Naruto asked as the Clones Transported.

?There?s a fight near the docks and the villagers are being driven away??  Obito replied.

?How bad??  Inari asked.

?Hard to tell, Sir?  There?s fire and a lot of smoke?? Obito explained.

?You can take us there, right??  Inari asked.

?Not now?  It might not be safe??  Obito replied.

?I am the Governor?  Take me there!?  Inari said.

Obito looked at Naruto.

?Take him, Son.?


*To be continued?



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 20, 2009)

What is happening? I WANNA KNOW!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 20, 2009)

*Chapter 632 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 632 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part One*


Obito created two more Clones.

“Find a new LZ here near the Capital and secure it!  I’ll send in the team when you give me the word…”  He instructed his Clones.

FOOM!

“We’ll wait for a while… But be ready to move…!”  Obito said.

Several minutes passed.

“Alright, we’re secure!  On your knees, guys!”  Obito said.

Choji Jr., Tami and Shelby knelt down.

“A little closer…  That’s it.”  Obito instructed.

“You’re not gonna drop us on our butts again are you?”  Tami asked.

“Not with you on your knees…  Be ready to fight!”  Obito grinned.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”  He yelled as he slapped Choji’s back.

FOOM!

“Governor, you and the Chances kneel next to me…”  Obito instructed.

“Hang onto to me, all of you…”

FOOM!

“Wow…!”  Nathan Chance said.

“Where are we…?”  Rufus asked.

“We’re in the third floor of the Capital Building…”  Inari replied as he looked around.

“We haven’t been hit here, yet…  There are skirmishers in the streets near the docks…”  One Obito Clone reported.

“Have any of my Clones jumped in?”  Obito asked.

“Not yet…!”  Replied the Clone.

“Governor!  When did you get here?”  Asked a staff member.

“Just…Just now…!  What’s the situation?”  Inari asked.

“Mason has his deputies down at the wharf trying to keep the pirates at bay…  The pirates are skilled fighters and he’s been losing ground…!”

“How many pirates?  Do you know?”  Asked Obito.

The staff member stared at Obito.

“He’s with me…”  Inari said.

“I..I’m not sure…  Maybe a couple of dozen…”  The staff member replied.

“Commodore-Sama…  They came in the night and stole two more ships…  The smaller ship and the new one you just finished…”  He added.

“How did that happen?  Didn’t you post guards?!”  Chance bellowed.

“Your men did…  One was killed and three others injured…”  The staff member said.

“Governor, would you like for me to go down there?”  Obito asked.

“Can you stop them?”  Inari asked.

“Hehe…  Yes Sir!”  Obito grinned.

“Then do it…!”  Inari replied.

“You guys stay here and watch the flanks…”  Obito instructed his team as he put his hands together.

FOOM!


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 21, 2009)

*Chapter 633 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 633 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Two *


“Get that cart over here!”  Yelled one of the Wave Villagers.

“Crossbows!  Who’s got a crossbow?”  Yelled another.

“Hee, hee…  Lookit…”  Snickered one of the pirates.

“Bunch of landlubbers…”  Snarled another.

“We’ll take ‘em in a rush…!”  Another pirate schemed.

FOOM!  Obito appeared in a cloud of smoke.

“The hell…?”  One pirate growled.

“I’M OBITO UZUMAKI OF THE LEAF!”  Obito’s voice boomed.

“SURRENDER OR DIE!”

There was silence as men on both sides stared up at Obito.  One pirate dropped a Kunai, which hit the ground with a clang breaking the silence.

“Hey…  Don’t I know you guys?”  Obito asked the two pirates closest to him.

“Hey…  It’s that kid…”  The first pirate said hoarsely.

“Yeah…  He got bigger…”  The second pirate said nervously.

“Who’s that…?”  Whispered one of the villagers.

“Said he’s from the Leaf…”  Replied another villager.

“Ratcliff’s Raiders…  Yeah…  You two guys ran with him and got away in the woods…”  Obito sneered.

“Retreeeeeeeaaat!”  Yelled the first pirate as he took off running.

“Run away, run away!”  Yelled the second.

“AAAAAAA!”  The rest yelled as they followed the first two.

The villagers began to yell in celebration.

“It’s Obito Uzumaki!  Run for your lives!”  Another pirate yelled in the distance.

Obito stood where he landed with a puzzled look on his face as the villagers ran past him after the pirates with hammers and axes.

The pirates we’re still running as they approached their boat at the dock.  Some jumped into the water and started to swim for their ship in the harbor.

Inari and the others watched from the Capitol.

“All he did was yell who he was and they take off like scared rabbits…?!?”  Nathan Chance asked.

“I guess his reputation precedes him…”  Inari replied.

Choji Jr., Tami and Shelby were laughing as they watched.

“I think I want some of our money back…”  Chance muttered.

Soon, the villagers were swarming around Obito, patting him on the back and shaking his hand.

“Boy, you sure came through for us…!  Lemme buy you a drink!”  Said one.

“Sorry, Sir…  I’m only 16…”  Obito grinned.

“That’s okay, son!  I’m old enough to drink for both of us!”  The old man said, pulling a cork from the bottle in his hand.

“Lookout, Festus…”  A man said.  

“Son, my name’s Mason…  You said your name’s Uzumaki…?”  The man asked.

“Yesss… Sir!  That’s right!”  Obito replied.

“Any relation to that guy our bridge is named after…?”  Asked Festus.

“He’s my Dad…  The Seventh Hokage…!”  Obito said.

“Weeeellllll!  I’ll drink to you, your Dad, your Dad’s Dad, to your children (hic!) and your children’s children!”  Festus announced as he stumbled trying to stand.

“Easy, Festus…”  Mason warned.


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 21, 2009)

Those Ratcliff Raiders... poor guys.


----------



## scottlw (Mar 21, 2009)

they didnt even scream aaaahhhhhh just A really loud.

musta been so scared they peed them selfs


----------



## Gotas (Mar 21, 2009)

scottlw said:


> musta been so scared they peed them selfs



wouldn't you?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chapter 634 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 634 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Three *


?Obito?!  Good job!?  Inari grinned.

?Not exactly how I envisioned you dealing with the pirates, but good job!?

?Thanks, Governor?!?  Obito replied.

?Mason, report the situation??  Inari said.

?Yes, Sir.  The other day, the pirates from that first ship made their way to Chance-Sama?s area and stole two ships?  By the time we rallied, they were steaming out of the harbor??  Mason explained.

?These two ships have been running a blockade ever since?  Nobody can get in or out?!?

?On top of that, they have weapons we?ve never seen before?  They can launch wooden kegs soaked with oil? or some sort of flammable liquid? and set fire to our buildings??

?Which explains why the North side of the docks are in ruin??  Inari said.

?Yes, Sir?  We think they?re using the steam from the engines to launch these kegs?

?Excuse me, Governor??  Obito asked.  ?But I?ve never seen ships like these before?  What are the huge wheels on the sides??? 

?The latest thing, Obito?  Steam power?!?  Nathan Chance replied.

?Those are paddle-wheels which my company retrofits to older sailing ships and we?re building new ships from the keel up with steam power!?  Chance said proudly.

?They can sail and not have to depend on wind? and they can maneuver inside of harbors like this one right up to the docks?!?

?And they?re also the choice prize of pirates if they can get their thievin? mitts on one?!?  Festus said.

?Obito?  I want you to find some way to attack these pirates and kill them!  Inari said.

?Kill them, Sir??  Obito asked.

?Yes!? Mason said.  ?Our decision has been made.  They?ve burned out homes and businesses, tried to rape our wives and daughters, and killed some of our men?!?

?You may have run them off right now, but just like a schoolyard bully, they?ll be back!?

?We?d kill them ourselves, but we?re not experienced fighters!?  Inari said.

?We?re not afraid to die defending our homes and families, but we are afraid to lose? and we can?t lose!  Too much is at stake?!?

Obito took a deep breath.

?Choji?!  Take one of my Clones, come up with a plan to take the team and attack that second ship?!  I?ll take the first one.?  Obito instructed.

?Now you?re talkin?!?  Festus grinned.

?Chief!  Stand ready to fight fires!?  Mason yelled as he walked off.

?Fires???  Obito asked.

?Yeah??  Replied Festus.  ?We came up with a way to fight the fires with a thick foam that smothers the flames?  Water alone just makes it spread.?

?What?s that big boulder over there???  Obito asked.

?20 of our biggest men took 3 days to bring that in here on rollers?!?  Festus said.

?We were gonna break it up for use in a catapult?  But as you can see, they set fire to it??

?You won?t mind if I use it, then??  Obito grinned as he walked over and picked up the boulder with both hands.

?Holy Geez!?  One man yelped.

?Yeah?  It?s a little heavy??  Obito smiled as he balanced it with one hand.

The people gasped.

?How strong is this guy??!?  Fesus asked.

*****

?You?re telling me that you called the retreat on account of one kid??  Sneered the pirate Captain.

?Captain?  It was Uzumaki?  He single handedly wiped out the last outfit we were with nearly 2 years ago?!?  The first pirate said.

?Cowards!  I should think that I would kill you here and now!  But I think I shall hold you in the brig and wait until we?re with the sharks!?

?Captain?  Please, we?re telling you the truth!?  The second pirate pleaded.

?You men have been reading too much Japanese Manga?  I swear I?ll scour this ship for every page of it and throw it to the sharks with you!?

Just then the Captain saw terror in the men?s eyes, then on their faces as they started to scurry.   

?Oh, come, come now?  The sharks aren?t that bad??  The Captain said.

?LOOK OUUUUUUT!?

The first pirate grabbed the Captain and leapt out of the way just before the boulder crashed into the ship, splashing water and splintering the deck.

Men screamed and held on for dear life as the ship slowly spun 360 degrees from the impact.

The ship heaved in the water as it spun, creaking and groaning as she started to rip apart.

?She?s breaking up!?

?Abandon ship!?

Timbers cracked as the ship took on more water and there was a loud thud as the boiler room was flooded.  Thick smoke poured from her stack.

?OH GOD HAVE MERCY!? A man yelled right before the boiler exploded, blowing the ship in two.

Men screamed as the water engulfed the ship and she plunged to the depths below.

*****

?I guess that takes care of them??  Obito said as he dusted his hands off and turned around.

The villagers stared in shock at Obito.

?Wh?What???  He asked calmly.

Tami gulped.

?You?re? scaring them, Obito??  She smiled sheepishly. 

?Us too? Just a little??  She whispered.

?Crap!  I knew you were strong, but not like that!?  Choji said.

?Hey, guys?  I?m still me?  Now will you please get on with your assignment before the second ship launches their attack??  Obito asked.

?Sonny, that was totally wicked!?  Festus yelled as he held up his bottle and took another drink.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 22, 2009)

How strong is that dude?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chapter 635 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 635 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Four *


Shelby gulped and refocused on the mission at hand.

“What’s your plan, Choji…?”  She asked.

“Huh?  Wow…  Okay…!”  He replied wiping his face.

“We’ll fake a frontal attack from this position using a smokescreen…”  Choji Jr. explained.

“Shelby, you and Obito’s Clone are in charge of the smoke and backup while Tami and I attack the ship.”

“Uh…  Obito Clone…  I need you to Transport me and Tami to the other side of the ship…  Tami, you cover me while I set Exploding Tags on the hull…”

*****

“Captain!  They got the ‘Deathstroke’…!  She’s gone!”  One pirate yelled.

“Smoky!  Stoke the boiler!”  The Captain yelled down a pipe.

“Aye, aye, Sir!”  Piped the reply.

“Ready the mortars!”  The Captain growled.

“Aye, aye, Sir!”

“Helmsman!  Take us to firing range!  All ahead one third!”

“Aye, aye, Sir!” 

Smoke bellowed from the stack as the ship began to move.

“Shoemaker!  Prepare a message and release the hawk!”

“Aye, aye, Sir!”  

*****

“Look!  The other ship is moving!”  Festus yelled.

“Choji!  Take your team and go!”  Obito yelled.

Obito quickly created 3 new Clones.

“We’ll try and intercept any incoming kegs…”  He said.

“Uh…  How?”  Asked one of the Clones.

“Uh…  We wing it…!”  Obito replied.

“Summoning Jutsu!”  Shelby said as she slapped her hand on a scroll.

A quiver with arrows appeared.

“What’s that?”  The Obito Clone asked.

“Smoke arrows…”  She replied.

“Cool…!”  The Clone grinned.

“Create smoke!”  Choji said.

Shelby began firing her arrows and the Obito Clone began throwing Kunai with Smoke Bombs attached.

“Advance!”  Choji yelled and the team ran out onto the water.

Shelby and the Clone continued to fire smoke to cover their movements.

*****

“Captain!  Attention to Starboard”  One lookout yelled.

“Archers!  Fire into that smoke!”  The Captain bellowed.

*****

“More smoke!”  Choji yelled as he signaled for them to stop.

Shelby and the Clone set off another volley of smoke.

Seconds later they heard the first volley of arrows hit the water in front of them.

“Obito Clone!  Transport!”  Choji yelled as he grabbed Tami by her arm.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”  The Clone yelled as he slapped his hand on Choji’s shoulder.

FOOM!

“Ahhhh!”  Tami yelled as she and Choji appeared 4 feet above the water and fell in with a splash.

“You alright?”  Choji yelled as he concentrated his Chakra and pulled himself out of the water.

“Yeah…  I’m fine…”  She sneered.

“I wonder if he doesn’t do that on purpose…”  She griped as she pulled herself onto the water's surface.

“We need to run or we’re going to miss the boat!”  Choji yelled.


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 22, 2009)

Run for their deaths!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chapter 636 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 636 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Five *


The pirates continued to fire arrows into the smoke.

“Fire into the village!”  The Captain bellowed.

They loaded kegs of coal oil into three large tubes mounted on the deck.

“Pressure at 100%!”  Yelled one pirate.

“We’re loaded!”  Yelled another.

“FIRE!”  The Captain yelled.

Three loud ‘whooshing’ sounds came from the tubes as the kegs shot into the air.

“Incoming!”  Yelled Mason.

The three Obito Clones ran and jumped from one roof to another in an attempt to catch the kegs.

The first Clone positioned himself and caught the keg.  It exploded in a huge ball of fire engulfing the Clone and the building he was standing on.

The second Clone had the same experience in the street below as flaming oil splashed down the street, setting the rows of buildings afire.

The third Clone tried to leap into the air to grab the last keg and Transport away, but ruptured the keg with his exit.

The villagers hurried to put their foam units on the fires.

“TRANSPOTATION JUTSU!”  Yelled the first Clone.

FOOM!  

The Clone, fire and most of the roof of the building disappeared in a large puff of smoke.

“This is no good!”  Obito growled in frustration.

The second Clone slapped his hands down in the middle of the fire in an attempt to use a Chakra shield to smother the flames, but the area in which the flaming oil had flowed had grown too large.

“Obito!”  The Clone yelled.

Obito quickly created four more Clones.

They all leapt to assist the second Clone.  In a few moments, the fires were out.

“Look for injured and hot spots!”  Mason ordered.

“Clones take your posts!”  Obito yelled as the pirates fired a second volley.

*****

Choji Jr. and Tami ran for the Port Side of the ship as Shelby and the other Obito Clone drew their attention.

Tami got close enough to deploy her Shadow Strings and attach them to the stern of the ship and used them to quickly pull herself up.

They looked at each other and Choji motioned her to go on up.

Tami ran the rest of the way up the hull and onto the fantail where she took a position, pulled several Kunai with Exploding Tags and started throwing them.

One at the Port Wheel, one at the engine house and another at the Starboard Wheel.

Tami ducked behind a crate and the Tags exploded.  

The Port Wheel sheared off, and the shack covering the Engine shattered and sent shrapnel into the ships crew.  

The Starboard Wheel lost a chunk of wheel and part of the fender covering it, causing the ship to begin circling toward the village, Shelby and the Obito Clone.

*****

Obito’s Clones each leapt into the sky to intercept an incoming keg.

FOOM!  FOOM!  FOOM!

Each one successfully caught their keg and Transported away.

The crowd cheered.

*****

Choji made a dash for the ship as it slowed after losing the wheels.

He pulled Kunai with Exploding Tags and threw them toward the hull at the waterline, then fell back and ran toward the stern where Tami was.

The explosion ripped the Port Side open to the sea.

“Tami!”  Choji yelled.

She quickly jumped off the stern using Chakra Strings from her fingers to slow her fall.

The ship listed to Port as it took on water and the Starboard Wheel spun wildly as it lost contact with the water, parts of wood and iron flying off of it.

Choji did a Body Expansion, caught Tami in his arms and ran as fast as he could in the opposite direction.

The Obito Clone ran, grabbed Shelby and Transported to the dock.

Water flooded the boiler room and a moment later it exploded in a fireball of steam and wooden shrapnel.

Choji knelt down on the water and shielded Tami with his body.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 23, 2009)

*Chapter 637 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 637 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Six *


Flaming debris showered the harbor as the ship broke in two and started to sink.

The crowd cheered.

Choji Jr. held onto Tami hoping to protect her from the shrapnel.

He gasped as he felt something hit him in the back.

“Choji!  My God!  CHOJI!”  Tami shrieked.

Choji looked down at his chest at the bloody, splintered timber that had impaled his back.

“Choji hang on!”  Tami yelped as she crawled out of his arms.

She began to shiver when she saw the panic in his eyes.

Tami reached into her Weapon’s Pouch and pulled out Obito’s Kunai and tapped the blade on her forehead protector.

“Hang on Choji!  Please hang on!”

Tami looked around.

“Obito…!  Please hurry!”  She pleaded.

FOOM!

“Obito!”  Tami yelled.

“Aw, crap!”  Obito said as he saw he timber that had impaled Choji.

“He’s holding onto his Size Jutsu…  If he releases it with that plank in him, it’ll kill him!”  Obito thought.

“Hang on to me, Tami!”  Obito said as he placed his hands on Choji.

FOOM!

“Shelby!”  Obito boomed.

“Ohmygod!”  Shelby gasped.

“Hang in there, Choji…  Don’t pass out and don’t release your Jutsu until we get this board out of you…!”  Obito said.

Shelby placed her hands on Choji and started her healing Jutsu.

“Secure his wound, we gotta get this board outta him…!”  Obito said.

“I’m with ya!”  Shelby said.

Choji groaned as Tami kissed his face and stroked his head.

“I’m getting the bleeding under control…  What are you gonna do?  Pull it out?”  Shelby asked.

“That would hurt like hell…  No. I’ll..I’ll Transport it…”  Obito said.

Choji winced and looked at Tami.

“Obito, please…”  Tami pleaded.

“We’re ready…”  Shelby said.

Obito concentrated on the timber, took a deep breath and saturated the wood with Chakra.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“AUUUUGHHH!”  Choji yelled.

“CHOJI!”  Tami screamed.

Choji groaned in pain as he shrank back to his normal size.

He fell into Tami’s lap and passed out.

“Choji…  Choji…”  She cried as she positioned his head and stroked his face.

Shelby continued to use her Healing Jutsu on the wound.

“Fix him up as best you can…  I’ll Transport him back to Konoha…”  Obito said.

“That won’t be necessary…”  A woman said.

“Doctor…”  Inari said.

“Obito Uzumaki…  My, you’ve grown…!”  The woman smiled.

“Do I know you?”  Obito asked.

“You probably don’t remember me…  You’re doing just fine…  Wonderful skill you have there!”  The woman said as she inspected Shelby’s work.

“I studied under your Mother when you and your twin sister were only a year old…  She taught me everything I know…”

“Obito…  This Doctor Langley…”  Inari said.

“You can help him, then…?”  Obito asked.

“You already have a Med-Nin tending to his needs…  A good one…!”  Doctor Langley replied.

Shelby glanced at the woman.

“Just keep doing what your doing…  He’ll be fine…  Just don’t push things…”  

Shelby gave a sigh of relief and concentrated on Choji.

Tami kissed Choji’s temple.

“Doctor…  This is Shelby…  She’s studied under my Mom as well…”  Obito grinned.

“2nd year, I presume…”  Doctor Langley smiled.

“Yeah…”  Shelby smiled.

“Why don’t you take a break while I monitor his vitals…?”  Langley asked as she placed her hand on Choji.

“Yes…  Thank you…”  Shelby said.

Obito gently pulled Shelby away and gave her a wet washcloth.

“Good job!”  He grinned as he patted her on the shoulder.

“God…  I’m gonna be sick…”  Shelby whispered.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 23, 2009)

Love can kill you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

This is amazing


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 23, 2009)

*Chapter 638 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 638 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seven *


?Your comrade is sleeping soundly now?  He should be fine.?  Doctor Langley said as she walked out of the infirmary.

?That?s good??  Obito smiled.  ?Thanks for your help??

?Wasn?t much for me to do?  Shelby should make a fine Med-Nin.?  Langley replied.

?I guess Tami is with him???  Obito asked.

?Won?t leave his side??  Langley chuckled.

?Obito?  We have that meeting??  Inari said.

?Be right with you, Sir??  Obito replied.

?Obito?  When you send in your report to Konoha, we could use some medical supplies??  Langley said.

?Alright?  Put together your list and I?ll see that Dad gets it??  Obito grinned.

?Shelby, you ready??  Oh??  Obito chuckled.

Shelby was crashed out on a sofa in the makeshift waiting area.

?Doctor?  Uh??  Obito grinned.

?I?ll take care of her?  You go on ahead??  Doctor Langley smiled as she unfolded a blanket for Shelby.

Obito and Inari made their way to the meeting and walked into the building.

?There he is!?  Festus yelled.

The crowd cheered and several people walked up and patted Obito on the back, while others shook his hands.  

One shapely brunette stepped up on a chair, grabbed Obito by his head and planted one on his lips.

The crowd howled.

?Umm? Wow? Uh? Thanks??  Obito blushed, then cleared his throat.

?Uh, just so you know, I?ve got a girl I?m engaged to back home??  He said.

?Oh?  What a shame??  The brunette said with a sly grin.

The crowd laughed. 

?Okay?!  If I could call this meeting to order?!?  Inari said.

?First of all, I?d like to thank Obito and his team for their efforts and for clearing the blockade this afternoon?!?

The crowd applauded.

?Second, everyone will be glad to know that the injured Leaf Shinobi is doing fine and is expected to make a complete recovery?  At any rate, please keep them in your prayers?!?  Inari said.

?Amen!?  Festus shouted.

?Governor?  Meaning no disrespect, but is four Ninja all the Leaf is sendin? us??  One man asked.

?Well, I?ll tell you Lon?  It?s that stinkin? treaty the Leaf has with the Mist?  They can?t send more than one team down here without starting a war??  Inari explained.

?I think we can handle anything these pirates have got?!?  Obito said.

?I realize I made a few mistakes this afternoon with the kegs, but now I know how to deal with them?!?

?Can you teach us some Ninja skills??  Asked another man.

?No?  Unfortunately that is also against the terms of the Treaty?  Although there?s nothing to keep your people from coming to the Leaf for training?!?  Obito explained.

?We don?t have time for that?!  Them pirates?ll be back in a week!?  Festus snapped.

?Yes, Sir?  I know??  Obito replied.

?Is there anything we can do?  Set a trap maybe??  Asked another.

?It would be better if I had more intelligence on them?!  What can you tell me??  Obito asked.

Obito and the Villagers talked back and forth for almost 3 hours.

Inari walked out with Obito.

?You put a lot of their fears at ease, tonight?  That?s good?  They were starting to panic??  Inari said.

?Is there someway to rig up those steam mortars like the pirates had??  Obito asked.

?It?s possible?  If we knew how they rigged it up??  Inari said.

?Where?s a secure, inside location??  Obito asked.

?Over at Chance?s warehouses??  Inari replied.

?Hmm?  I?ll see you later Governor?  I have an idea?!?  Obito said as he took off running.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 23, 2009)

*Chapter 639 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 639 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eight *


Hitomi was still drying her hair with a towel after taking a shower. 

“Yeah…  It’s almost dry…”  She said to herself.

She was wearing the T-Shirt Obito had given her and climbed onto her bed, folded her pillow under her chest, crossed her arms over it and looked again at the note he had written.

“Something to keep you warm at night…  
Sweet dreams and don’t worry!  
I love you very much! ~ Obito”​
She sighed as she looked at the left sleeve where he had used a marker to write the words “Obito’s Angel” in small print just for her.

Hitomi closed her eyes and giggled, then rolled over while clutching the pillow.

She sighed, said a short prayer for her hero, then turned out the light and went to sleep.

*****

“Obito…  Wake up, we’re back!”

“Huh…?  Oh!  Hey, did you guys get it?”  Obito asked as he sat up.

“Yeah!  We sure did!  Look at this stuff, will you?”  Said his Clone.

“This is one of the launcher… things…”  The first Clone said as he held the tube.

“Yeah…  And here’s one of the kegs…”  Said a second Clone.

“Wow…”  Obito said to his Clones who were still wet.  “All this stuff looks pretty simple…  How deep is the wreck?”

“About 60 feet…  Kinda murky down there, too…  We had to feel for most of this stuff…”  The first Clone replied.

“Hey!  Who’s in here?”  Yelled a voice.

“Obito and his orchestra!  That you Rufus?”  Obito joked.

“Yeah!”  Rufus yelled back in reply.

Rufus walked in cautiously.

“Yeah…  It is you…  What are you doing here?”  Rufus asked.

“Making use of your warehouse…  Hope you don’t mind…”  Obito said.

“No…  Of course not…  I usually come in about this time and do some paperwork…”  Rufus smiled.

“What have you got here…?”  He asked.

“I sent my Clones here on a salvage mission…”  Obito grinned.

“They brought back one of the launchers and one of the kegs…”

Rufus looked the apparatus over.

“Is this something you can build?”  Obito asked.

“Sure…  Might take some trial and error to figure out how to use it…”  Rufus said.

“Practice makes perfect…”  Obito grinned.

“What about these kegs…?”  

“Hehe…  Those are ours!  They stole them!”  Rufus said.

“What are your intentions, Obito…?  Fight fire with fire?”

“Ahhh…  Nothing gets past you does it?”  Obito grinned.

“Not to hear my Father tell it…”  Rufus muttered.

“Yeah…  He seems like a tough man…”  Obito said.

“Yeah…  He can be…  He can also be very kind and generous where he wants to be…”  Rufus said.

“Do you know he’s kept everyone on the payroll since this thing started…?”

“Really?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…  He’s secretly paid for a lot of the new housing and shelters around here, too…”  Rufus said.

“Sometimes I wonder if the tough guy thing is just an act…”

“Maybe he just has his ‘game-face’ on…”  Obito replied.

“Yeah…  Maybe…”

Rufus looked down and saw a photograph on Obito’s bedroll.

“Hey, is that important…?”  Rufus asked.

“Huh?  Oh, you bet!”  Obito said as he picked it up.

“My girl back home…” He said proudly as he handed it to Rufus.

Rufus seemed shocked as he looked at Hitomi’s picture.

“Hehe…  Those eyes go right through you, don’t they?”  Obito grinned.

“Yeah…  She’s nice…  Uhhh…”  Rufus replied.

“What?”  Obito asked.

“So you and uh…  Shelby…”  Rufus pointed back with his thumb.

Obito looked at Rufus puzzled for a moment until he realized what the man was asking.

“No, man…  I’m just a one woman kind of a guy…!”  Obito said as he took the picture back and slipped it into his vest and patted it over his heart.

“Ah!”  Rufus replied while nodding his head and starting to turn red.

“Uh…  Obito…  Uhhh…”

“She’s a nice girl, Rufus…  I’ve come to think of her as a little sister… seein’ as how I’ve helped train her and all…”  Obito said.

Rufus gulped.

“Would your intentions be honorable…?”  Obito asked sternly, his Clones crossed their arms over their chests and looked at Rufus sternly as well.

Rufus cleared his throat and stood at attention.

“Yes, Sir!  They would!”  Rufus said.

“Well then…”  Obito said standing up.

“Why don’t we work on this for an hour or so and go meet her for breakfast…?”  Obito smiled.

“See if maybe you two might manage to hit it off…?”

“Y..Yes, Sir!”  Rufus said with a snappy salute.

“And don’t call me ‘sir’… boy!  I work for a livin’…”  Obito joked.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 24, 2009)

Obito playing cupid? I wouldn't have imagined that. How old is Rufus?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 24, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Obito playing cupid? I wouldn't have imagined that. How old is Rufus?




Nah, Obito's not the type...

He'd give the guy an opportunity, but you find the guts to ask the girl yourself.

Now, his sister has played Cupid before... 

I figure Rufus is about 16... Pushing 17...  (the cradle robber!)


(Note:  In Japan, couples can't get married without written consent of parents until they're 20 -- re: Wikipedia)

(Or drink booze!)


----------



## Gotas (Mar 24, 2009)

forkliftjoe said:


> In Japan, couples can't get married without written consent of parents until they're 20



Damn, poor guys!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2009)

*Chapter 640 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 640 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Nine *


“Tami…  Hey, wake up…!”  Obito said.

“Wha… Huh…?”  She blinked her eyes.

Obito chuckled.

“Choji…!”  She gasped.

“No…  Hey… He’s fine…”  Obito said as he put his hands on her shoulders.

“Doctor Langley says he’ll be up and about this afternoon…”  He explained.

“Really?”  She asked.

“Yeah…”  Obito grinned.

“Come on… it’s time for breakfast…”

“I..I want to stay here…”  She replied.

Obito smirked.

“Well, we’ve all got work to do, so you’re gong to have to let Doctor Langley handle the bedpans…”  He said.

Tami scowled at Obito.

“Where’s a good place to eat, Rufus…?”  Obito asked.

“There’s a place down the street here…”  Rufus replied.

“Tami, go get Shelby and tell her to eat with us…”  Obito said.

Tami was still scowling.

“Aw, come on…!  Go get her!”  Obito said.

Tami gathered her jacket and pack, got up and walked out of the room.

A few minutes later, she had Shelby in tow.

“You two remember Rufus…?”  Obito asked.

“Sure…”  Shelby replied.

Rufus smiled and nodded his head.

“Lead the way Rufus…!”  Obito grinned.

Rufus held a door open as Shelby and the others walked through.  He had a hard time looking at anything but Shelby's shapely figure as they went down the street.

So much so, that as they turned a corner Rufus walked straight into a lamppost.

“OW!”

“Whoa!  Dude!”  Obito yelped.  “And right before breakfast, too!”

“Rufus-Kun!  Are you alright?”  Shelby asked.

Rufus held his face and groaned.

Obito couldn’t help but chuckle.

“Here…  Let me take a look…”  Shelby said as she pulled his hands away.

“Wow…  You caught a lick!”  Tami grinned as Shelby wiped the blood from his nose.

“You’re alright…  It’s not broken…  Here, I can heal it…  Sit down over here…”  Shelby said.

Rufus sat down on the bench and Shelby concentrated her Healing Chakra on his face.

Rufus couldn’t take his eyes off Shelby and noticed how soft and feminine her hands were…  They were small, yet comforting.

“What?  Does that hurt…?”  Shelby asked.

“Huh?  No…  I mean…  Yeah, a little…  Uhh…”  Rufus stammered.

Shelby grinned.

“Just hold on…  I’m almost through…”

Rufus gulped.

“What I meant was…  I couldn’t help but notice… how beautiful you are…”  He blushed.

“Hehe…  Do you know how many times I’ve heard that line…?”  Shelby smirked and continued her Healing Jutsu without missing a beat.

“Oh…  That’s right…”  Rufus said.

“You worked in the infirmary…”

“Last night…”  They said together.

“Yes…”  Shelby smirked and nodded her head.

They were both blushing, Rufus’ face was beet red.

“There…  I think that’s got it…”  Shelby said as she reached into her Weapon’s Pouch and took out a bottle of water and a clean washcloth.

“Here…  Let’s clean you up a little…”  She said.

“Wow…  It doesn’t even hurt…”  Rufus said as she wiped his nose and face.

“Good!  I trust you’re buying us breakfast, then…?”  Shelby asked.

Rufus chuckled.

“Well, that was my game plan anyway…  But could I take you to dinner tonight?”  He replied.

“Hmmm…  I’m working tonight…”  Shelby said as she wiped down the sides of his nose.

“Ohh…”  Rufus said disappointedly.

“But, I might be open for a stroll after we eat…”  She smiled.

“R..Really?”

“Just try not to walk into anymore lampposts…”  She said as she handed him the washcloth.

Obito chuckled as Tami rolled her eyes and shook her head.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 25, 2009)

How can Shelby go out with some dude she met 1, 2 days ago? Is it love at first sight?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2009)

Gotas said:


> How can Shelby go out with some dude she met 1, 2 days ago? Is it love at first sight?




It's not a DATE date...  They're just going for a walk after breakfast...

Daylight, lots of people around...  No big production, no back seat, no running out of gas...

It's just a walk to get acquainted...  Simple...

Test Photo: Nobody has lived until they've loaded Sheet Film in the dark!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 25, 2009)

*Chapter 641 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Ten*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 641 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Ten *


?Thanks for breakfast, man??  Obito said picking his teeth with a toothpick.

?Yeah?  You?re welcome??  Rufus muttered.

Shelby and Tami snickered.

Obito belched.

?I beg your pardon?!?  He said.

?Dude??  Rufus groaned.

The girls continued to snicker.

?Well?  I have to get a report off to Konoha??  Obito said.  ?And Tami, I?m sure you?d like to check on Choji??

?Yeah??  She smiled.

?Shelby, go ahead and enjoy yourself, but be sure and get some rest?  I know you were up all night??  Obito said.

?Yeah?  I will.  Thanks, Obito.?  Shelby smiled.

Obito and Tami walked up the street toward the infirmary.

?So!  I guess it?s just you and me!?  Shelby said.

?Care to show me the village??  She asked.

?Uhh? Yeah? Yeah!  Sure!?  Rufus said nervously.

?Hey, Rufus??  Shelby said while grabbing his arm with hers, ?Relax?  I don?t bite??  

?Just treat me like a lady?  Show me the village?  Hold the doors open?  That sort of thing??

?Okay?!?  Rufus nodded his head and grinned.

?So, you work with your Dad in the shipbuilding company???  Shelby asked as they walked.

?Uh?  Yes, he uh, he runs the shipping end and I supervise the, uh, building part of things?  To a point, that is?  With my, uh, older Brother.?

?What about you??  Been uh, Ninja-ing long??  Rufus asked.

?Ninja-ing???  Shelby asked and then laughed.

?Wow?  Uh, I don?t know if I?ve ever heard it put that way??  She snickered.

?No, my Dad was a Leaf Shinobi for many years, and I just wanted to follow in his footsteps?  So here I am??  Shelby smiled proudly.

?Yeah, Obito said you?re an only child??  Rufus said.

Shelby looked as Rufus.

?Hmmm?  I guess you and Obito talked a little bit about me??

Rufus started to turn red.

?What else did you two gentlemen discuss about me???  Shelby teased.

Rufus gulped.

?Well, uh?  That you?re a nice and honorable person?  and uh?  That you worked your, uh? backside off to help out your folks??

?Hmmm?  Obito says too much??  Shelby sneered.

?Yeah?  He said you had a lot of pride where your folks were concerned??  Rufus said.

?Far as I?m concerned, it shows character and just makes you all the more attractive?!  So please don?t be too upset with him??  

It was Shelby?s turn to blush.

They walked arm-in-arm a little further.

?You know, I think I could get to like you??  She smiled.

?Oh, yeah???  Rufus asked.

?Yeah?  Just know that I don?t kiss on the first date??  She glared.

?Uh?  Yes, Ma?am?!?  Rufus said.

*****

Tami looked at the ruined homes and businesses.

?Obito?  Do you really think these pirates will be back with more ships??  She asked.

?I?d bet money on it??  Obito replied.

?How are we gonna protect these people and their property???  She asked.

?You?re starting to understand, aren?t you???  Obito smiled.

?Yeah? I guess??  Tami said.

?You?re all doing just fine, so don?t worry??  Obito said.

?Yeah, but we took too long and screwed up??  Tami said.

?I made mistakes, too?  We learned some things, we?ll make preparations and do better the next time??  Obito said.

?You check on Choji while I send a Clone to Konoha?  We?ll meet up in 30 minutes and I?ll show you what I have planned?  Then you can throw in your feedback and we?ll go from there?  Alright??  

?Alright?!?  Tami smiled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 26, 2009)

This is getting good, more please.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 26, 2009)

expecting more


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

*Chapter 642 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eleven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 642 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eleven *


“Choji…?!”

“Hi, Tami…”  Choji grinned as Tami walked into his room.

Tami looked at Doctor Langley as she was using her Healing Jutsu on Choji’s shoulder.

“How..How are you…?”  Tami asked.

“He’s going to be just fine…  His wound is coming along…  Another treatment this afternoon and you can get out of here…”  Langley said.

“Just no heroics for a day or so…”

“How about eating…?”  Choji asked.

“So long as you don’t look at the ‘All You Can Eat Buffet’ as a challenge…”  Langley smirked.

“Dang!  I was looking forward to that!”  Choji joked.

Tami had quietly walked up and placed her hand on top of Choji’s while he was joking with Langley.

Choji turned and looked.

“You crying…?”  He asked quietly.

“Shut up!”  Tami whispered as she wiped her eyes.

“You scared me half to death…”

Doctor Langley looked at Tami and smirked.

“Don’t let her fool you Choji…  She was worried sick about you…  Even slept by your bedside all night…!”  Langley said.

“You did…?”  Choji asked.  

“Sweet!”  He grinned, gently squeezing her hand.

“Alright…  I’ll leave you with it…  Remember, no strenuous activity for at least a couple of days…”  Langley said.  “NONE!”

Doctor Langley walked out the door.

“Were you really that worried about me?”  Choji grinned.

“I..I saw that board come through your...your chest…”  Tami said, her free hand trembling as she reached up to feel the wound, then hesitated.

Choji grabbed her hand and placed it on the almost healed wound.

“It’s fine…  See?”  Choji smiled.

Tami started to cry and Choji threw his good arm around her and pulled her close.

Choji kissed her forehead and rubbed the back of her neck as she bawled on his shoulder for 2 or 3 minutes. 

“Shhh…”  He said, grinning.

“You jerk!”  She said.

“Eh…?”

“You… (sob, hic) You… tell anyone… I…lost it…(sob) like this… and I’ll (hic) I’ll kill you! (sob)”  Tami said.

“I… (sob) know you’re… (hic) grinning… (hic) without even…looking… (sob) at you!”

Choji chuckled as he squeezed her tight.

“Hey…  I love you…”  He whispered.

“Shut up! (hic)”


*To be continued… 



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice, waiting for more


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 27, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Nice, waiting for more




I got Choji Jr. and Tami's relationship figured out...  They're buds!

They've been pals since they were in diapers and they're best friends, (even if they wouldn't admit it...)

Tami's always been a tomboy of course, and both were always getting into or causing trouble together...  (ever see a 'Mom & Pop' - 'Brother and Sister' couple...?)

These two probably got caught playing doctor at 4 or 5 years of age...

Now, at this time in their lives it's turning into a romance... (if they'll let it)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 28, 2009)

*Chapter 643 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twelve*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 643 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twelve 
*

?So Choji is alright???  Naruto asked.

?Yeah, he?ll mend and be back in action in a couple of days??  The Obito Clone said.

?What kind of info do we have on the Mist???  He asked.

?You think they?re involved???  Shikamaru asked.

?These guys are too organized to be pirates, looting the seas without a country backing them??  The Clone said.

?That?s not entirely true, Obito??  Shikamaru said.

?Some are an independent country all to themselves on those ships?  However, they may have an island base or two??

?With no ties to the Mist???  The Clone asked.

?Maybe??  Naruto replied.

?Truth is we just don?t know??

?Maybe we can send out some reconnaissance??  Shikamaru suggested. 

?We need to be careful with that stinkin? treaty??  Naruto replied.

?I don?t want to start a war with these people?  They?re hard enough to deal with as it is and they?d love an excuse to start one!?

?I bet even now, they?ve got a spy or two in the Wave keeping tabs on the team??  

*****

?HEY!?  Shelby yelled.

?Whoo-Hoo!  You shore got a lively one here Rufus!?  The street punk cheered as his buddy had his arms around Shelby and copped a feel.

?Yeah?  She?s reeeeeaaalll nice!? 

?You jerks!?  Rufus said as he started to get up.

?Sitdown, boy!  This is man?s work!?  The first punk grinned as he tapped his foot into Rufus? chest, forcing him back down and causing him to hit his head on the street.

Shelby glared at the punk and stomped her foot on the foot of the punk that had his hand down her blouse.

?AHH!  HEY!?  He yelled.

?Sonofa??  The first punk cursed as Shelby Judo-flipped the other punk into him.

She looked down at the new blouse, the two top buttons had been ripped off.

The first punk was out cold and the other punk was groaning.

Shelby pulled her Kunai and stormed over, grabbed the other punk by his belt buckle, lifted him up and slammed his back into the wall.

?Heeeeeee!?  He squealed as his eyes bugged out.

Shelby laid the Kunai against his cheek and shaved off the peach fuzz.

?Alright, scum!?  She sneered as she looked him straight in the eyes.

?This blouse is brand new, I paid for it with my own money which was hard to come by?!  You can either pay me out of your wallet or I?ll take it out of your hide!  Which?ll it be??

The punk gulped.

?I..I..I..I..?

?C?mon!  Speak up!?  She demanded as she mashed his cheek with the Kunai and drew a little blood.

?I.. probably don?t have enough on me?!  B..B..But I get paid? d..day after tomorrow!?  He stammered.

?I?ll take what you have now, then you bring me the rest when you get paid?!?  Shelby sneered.

?Y..Y..Yes, Ma?am?!  Money?s right in my vest pocket!?  He replied.

Shelby let go of his belt buckle and reached into his vest and pulled out his coin purse, while still holding the Kunai to his cheek.

?Cute!?  She commented on the punk?s ?Hello Kitty? coin purse, then slipped it into her Weapon?s Pouch.

?Don?t!  ?make me come looking for YOU!?  She sneered glaring into his eyes.

?N..N..No, Ma?am!?  He stammered.

?Now get outta my sight and take him with you!?  Shelby growled as she shoved him away.

The punk helped the first one to his feet and they hobbled away.

?You?re weak!?  She smiled at Rufus as she held the front of her blouse together with one hand.

?Are you okay???  She asked as she grabbed his hand with her free hand to help him up. 

?Actually, I think I?m out of my league??  Rufus blushed as he rubbed the back of his head.

?Well, don?t feel too bad??  She smiled.

?I?ve been learning to fight since I was 3 and molding Chakra since I was 4?!

?Uhh?  ?Chakra???  What?s that??

?Hehe?  I rest my case.?

Rufus groaned with embarrassment.

?Well?  I guess there?s only one thing to do??  Shelby sighed with a smirk.

?What?s that??  Rufus asked.

?IF?  You want to take me out again, then show up with something you can workout in?!?  She grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucky Rufus, not only he gets another date with her, but he also gets ninja training!


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 28, 2009)

He is, more please.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 29, 2009)

*Chapter 644 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 644 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirteen *


Naruto stood in a wooded area near the Training Field watching a team of Rookie Genins.

?Think before using a Jutsu or it could be used against you??  Lectured their Jounin Sensei.

?And also don?t fall for such obvious traps, Baka!?

?I know all that!?  Yelled the Genin hanging by his feet upside down in a tree.

Naruto started to laugh.

?Uh?  I?m telling you this because you don?t know?!?  The Jounin replied.

?You wanted to see me, Dad???  Hinata asked as she walked up.

?Huh??  Oh, yeah?  Walk with me, Honey??  Naruto said chuckling.

?What?s so funny??  She asked with a grin.

?Oh, nothing??  Naruto replied.

They walked for a few minutes and chatted.

?YEAAAAGH!  His severed head!?  A girl screeched.

Naruto cracked up laughing.

?What is SO funny??  Hinata asked.

?I?ll tell you another time??  He snickered.

?Anyway?  I have a special mission for you??  Naruto said wiping tears from his eyes from laughing so hard.

?Here?s the scroll??  He said still snickering.

Hinata gave him a funny look.

She looked at the scroll.

?Dad?!?

?Yeah?  Be careful, Honey?  Bring me back some good info and be discrete??  Naruto grinned.

*****

?That?s good news, Tami?!?  Obito said.

?Yeah??  She replied.

?You look like the weight of the world is off your shoulders??  Obito observed.

?I?m? relieved, Obito??  Tami smiled.

?So?  How do we protect these people???  She asked.

?Their intention is to fight and protect their homes and businesses??  Obito replied.

?One of the things we need is to get information on these pirates??

?That?s gonna be tough?  Us here and them out there??  Tami said.

?You?re right?  I have an idea, but we?ll need Choji??  Obito replied.

?But he?s down until tomorrow and even then the Doctor said for him not to do anything??  Tami explained.

?What I have in mind, he?ll be fine??  Obito grinned.

?I have Chance?s men working on some kegs of our own?  Anything you can think of???  He asked Tami.

?We need a better way to sink a ship??  Tami replied.  ?Long-Range tactics??

?Good?  You?re in charge of it!?  Obito grinned.

?Wha???  Tami yelped.

?Do it up right, Tami?  Be good experience for you?  Rufus? guys are building the mortars now??  Obito explained.

?Keep watch for suspicious activity among the people helping you? Understand??  Obito whispered.

Tami looked at the Village and the buildings.

?You can depend on me, Obito!?  She smiled confidently.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 29, 2009)

What can that mission be?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2009)

*Chapter 645 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fourteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 645 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fourteen *


“Hi, Obito…  We have that coal oil you wanted…”  Nathan Chance said.

“Thanks, Chance-Sama…”  Obito replied as he was examining a wooden keg.

“By the way, this is my other Son, Dexter…”  Chance said.

“Nice to meet you…!”  Obito grinned as he extended his hand.

“Hi…”  Dexter said as he semi-glared at Obito as they shook hands.

“This here is Tami…”  Obito smiled.

“Yeah…”  Dexter replied with a forced smile.

“So you think you can train our people to use these… launcher.. things…?”  Chance asked.

“Not me…  Her!”  Obito grinned as he pointed at Tami.

Chance and Son recoiled is disbelief.

“Uh…  Dad…”  Dexter said as he motioned his Father back.

They walked away and started talking just out of earshot of Obito and Tami.

“I’m starting to think there’s a problem…”  Tami whispered to Obito.

“Just stick to the game-plan like I told you…”  Obito replied.

“T&D…?”  She grinned.

“T&D!”  Obito replied.

“Hi, Father!”  Rufus said as he walked in grinning.

“And where the hell have you been…?”  Chance asked.

“Well, uh…  I was…”  Rufus started to explain.

“Never mind…  I need you over at the “Townsend”…  They’re ready to install that boiler…”  Chance said.

“Don’t you need my help here…?”  Rufus asked.

“Dexter and I will handle this!  Now go on like I told you!”  Chance said.

“Yes, Father…”

Tami scowled at Chance.

Chance and Dexter walked back over.

“Alright, Obito…  Where do you plan on storing these when after we’ve filled them?”  Chance asked.

“I figure we’ll dig pits and cover them with sand and dirt next to each launcher…  Prevent fires that way…”  Obito replied.

“That’s good…  I really don’t want to lose anymore of our buildings…”  Chance said.

“Neither do I, Chance-Sama…”  Obito replied.

“Say, could I see that boiler Rufus is installing…?  I’d like a better idea on how these ships are put together…”

“Go outside that door…  Third drydock…  They’ll give you a hardhat at the shack…”  Chance said.

“A hardhat…?”  Obito asked.

Chance stared at Obito.

“Yes… Well… Company policy…”  He replied.

“Well, missy…  Tell us how we’re gonna use these things…”  Chance said.

“Yes, Sir…  But I figure we’re gonna learn together…”  Tami replied sharply.

“That’s good, my men have the prototype just about finished and should have it ready to use in an hour…”  Chance sneered.

“Really?”  Tami asked with surprise.

“Really…  Missy, this is a competitive business…  There’s not time to lollygag around…”  Chance smiled.

“Yes, Sir…”  Tami replied.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 30, 2009)

Those guys are underestimating her SO MUCH!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Those guys are underestimating her SO MUCH!



Nathan Chance is a strange duck...

He's a jerk, but at the same time a decent guy...!

Tami is just tolerating him for the moment.



Celebrating the Large Format Negative!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 30, 2009)

*Chapter 646 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 646 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifteen *


?You?re? You?re about to work me to death?!?  Rufus huffed.

?And you?re outta shape!?  Shelby grinned as they did practiced Judo together.

?Let?s try it again??

Rufus got up off the ground and faced off at Shelby and they lunged at each other.

Shelby grabbed his arm and was about to throw him one more time, but he managed to hook his foot under her leg and they both went to the ground.

?AHHH!?  Shelby yelped.

They rolled on the ground laughing and yelling.

Finally Rufus pinned Shelby?s shoulders to the ground and they looked at each other.

They were breathing heavy and Rufus thought about stealing a kiss.

As he leaned down to do so, Shelby grinned, placed her leg under him and tossed him into the air.

He landed flat on his back a few feet away.

?Why Rufus-Kun?  What did you have in mind???  Shelby grinned.

Rufus groaned.

?You okay??  She asked.

?Yeah??  He replied.

?Anything hurt??

?Just my pride??

?Awww??  She cooed.

They were both soaked with sweat.  Rufus had it pouring off of him and he wiped his face with his hand.

?Here??  Shelby said offering him a towel.

?Thanks??  He replied looking at her wondering if he had made her angry.

Shelby pulled out a scroll and slapped her hand onto one of the Seals.

?Summoning Jutsu!?  Two bottles of water appeared.

How do you DO that???  Rufus asked as Shelby handed him one of the bottles.

?Just a simple Sealing Jutsu?  No mountain for a climber??  She replied while taking a sip.

?Chakra again?!?  Rufus smiled.

?Right!?  Shelby smiled back.

?Practice that molding technique I showed you and tomorrow I?ll show you how to climb a tree?!?

?I? Already know how to climb a tree??  Rufus replied as he took another swig of water.

?Not like this you don?t!?  Shelby snickered as she got up.

She placed her hands together and focused her Chakra, then walked up the trunk of the large tree.

?Aw, crap!?  Rufus said.

Shelby laughed as she walked under a large branch and hung upside down.

?Hey, look!  Somebody already practiced climbing this tree!  You can still see the scars from a Kunai!?  She said looking at the trunk.

?Now I KNOW I?m out of my league??  Rufus sighed.

?It just takes practice?  Like everything else!?  Shelby smiled.

?Trust me, defying gravity and walking on water are out of my league??  Rufus said.

?You?re never out of your league unless you give up!?  Shelby said sternly.

She ran down the trunk and picked up her things.

?You?re certainly out of your league if you never even try!?  She sneered.

?I?ve never quit anything in my life!?  Rufus replied.

?Well, except that boiler modification I worked on?  Father ordered me to stop and then put my Brother on it??

Shelby knelt down in front of him.

?Was it a good design, or whatever???  She asked.

?I thought so?  I?ve still been working on it with drawings and a small mockup??  Rufus said.

?Well, then?  You?re not a quitter.?  She replied.

?No, just a small fish in a big pond??  He sighed.

?So then, you?ll show up tomorrow for Chakra Training??  She asked.

Rufus looked at her.

?Yeah?  I?ll be here??  He replied.

?Alright?  You may escort me back, then.?  Shelby said smugly.

They looked at each other, then started to laugh.

Shelby held out her hand as Rufus started to get up and helped her to her feet.

She pulled down on his arm and kissed his cheek.

?Just a little encouragement??  She smiled.


*To be continued?  


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 30, 2009)

I believe his brain froze for like 3 seconds.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

*Chapter 647 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 647 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixteen *


“We need safety valves here, here and here…”  Chance said to Dexter as they went over a diagram.

“I want you to work with Little Miss Leaf Kunoichi tomorrow when we test fire this sucker…  She’s never worked with steam and she’s liable to blow herself up…”

“Okay, Dad…”  Dexter grinned.

Just then they heard Rufus walk in the door.

“Hi, Dad!”  He said.

“Hi… Dad…?”  Dexter asked.

“Yeah, Dex…  ‘Dad’…  You know…  The guy who sired us…”  Rufus said.

“You’re awful cheeky…  Did you get stoned at the paint booth again?”  Dexter asked.

“Better than that, Dex, old buddy…!  I was out with a girl!  You should try it sometime!”  Rufus grinned.

“Hey, I need to wash these clothes for tomorrow…”  He muttered.

“Uh, Dexter…  Would you leave us alone?  I want to talk with your Brother…”  Chance said running his index finger down the corner of his mouth.

“Alright, Dad…”  Dexter replied.

“Rufus…  Come on into my office for a minute…  Let’s talk about a few things…”  Chance said.

“Okay, Dad…  Lemme get the soap going…”  Rufus said as he got his laundry soaking.

A moment later he walked into the office.

“Close the door and sit down, Son…”  Chance instructed.

“Sure…  What’s up…?”  Rufus replied as he took a chair.

“Word has it that you’ve been seeing the little brown-haired Leaf Girl…”  Chance said.

“Well…  Yeah, that’s right…  We went for a walk after breakfast and this evening she was showing me some Ninja stuff…”  Rufus said.

“Well…”  Chance chuckled, “You’ve got yer old man’s taste in women…  Heh, heh…  I’ll give you that!”  Chance chuckled.

“If I was 20 years younger, I’d do her myself!”

“Dad!”  Rufus yelped, his face red from anger as well as embarrassment.

“Neither your Mother nor my other two ex-wives ever had her curves…!”  Chance added.

“Da--aaad…!”

“You make the old man proud!  To your health and your conquests!”  Chance said as he raised his glass of Bourbon toward his Son and took a gulp.

Rufus sighed.

“What’s the matter…?  Didn’t you score?”  Chance asked as he sat down.

“Dad…  She’s a nice girl…”  Rufus said.

Chance looked at his Son.

“Ho-ly Guac-a-mole!  You serious about this girl?!”  He asked chomping on his cigar and pouring himself another drink.

“Uh, yeah Dad…”  Rufus said.

“Son…  Listen to me…  She’s a Ninja…  She and that band of cutthroats make their livelihood by killing people…” Chance said.

“I’m sure she’s fun for a fling, but…  Damn!”  Chance took another drink.

“Boy…  You have a lot to learn!”

“Dad…???”  Rufus asked.

“You’ve worked here for me…  You and your Brother both have your birthright…”  Chance reasoned.

“Son, you are a wealthy man!”  

“Lotta women are gonna be after you for your money!  Much of it as they can get their hands on…  Some of ‘em might even kill you for it!”

“Dad…  You’re makin’ me mad…!”  Rufus asserted himself.

“How long have you known this girl…?  This..This… ‘Female, Ninja Kunoichi’…?  2 days?!  Son…”  Chance lectured.

“Dad…  Is this what you really think of these people…?”  Rufus asked.

“It’s what I know, Boy…!  It’s what I know…”  Chance said leaning across his desk.

“I..I just don’t know how to answer you…”  Rufus said leaning back in the chair.

“Well…  I realize you don’t have much experience with women…  You’re not even 17 yet…  But…your first score you’ll always cherish…  I know I do…!”  Chance grinned.

“I even send that old, prune-faced battleaxe a Birthday Card every year!”  Chance grinned, pouring himself another glass.

“So, don’t let me interfere with your first…  Just take her and enjoy her long as you can…  Just don’t figure on any long-term plans with her…”  Chance said, slurping his Bourbon.

“Long-term…???”  Rufus asked, slouching in the chair while rubbing his forehead and nursing a headache.

“Yeah…  Something foolish like marriage or shacking up…  Or worse yet… Having a kid by her!”  Chance said, grinning with his cigar clenched in his teeth.

“Dad!”


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

*Chapter 648 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventeen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 648 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventeen *


Obito yawned, stretched and scratched the tuft of hair on top of his head.

Tami snickered.

?What are you doing in here???  Obito whispered.

?Just checking on Choji??  She whispered back.

?Tami??  Obito groaned and rubbed his face.

?Choji is fine?  Doctor said he could get out today and even eat his fill?!?

?I know?  I just want to make sure??  Tami said.

?Come with me??  Obito said as he grabbed his boots and vest.

They went outside the inn.

?How long were you in there???  Obito asked.

?Just a few minute??  Tami replied.

?How long??  Obito glared.

?Okay?  Over an hour??  Tami said, crossing her arms.

?All I was doing was watching him sleep??  She muttered.

Obito smiled.

?You?re worried about him??  Obito said.

?We grew up together? Been together our whole lives??  Tami said.

?If something happened?  I?d??

?If something happened to him, I?d expect you to go on?!?  Obito said.

?So would he?!  You?d say the same thing to him if you bought it, wouldn?t you??  He asked.

?Yeah?  I guess??  Tami replied.

?You know you would??  Obito grinned.

?Guess I?m not as tough as I thought?  Crying like this??  Tami said.

?You?re plenty tough?!?  Obito smiled with admiration.  ?You?re just passionate about your best friend? and lover??

?Lover???  Tami asked, wiping her tears.

?Yeah?  Sounds like love to me?  The best kind??  Obito replied.

?Now go on back to bed?  In your own room!?

?You?ll check on???  Tami asked.

?I?ll keep an eye on him?!  Now go on!  Sleep well!?  Obito grinned.

?Thanks?  Obito??  Tami smiled.

Obito took a moment to slip his boots on and stretched, making his shoulders crack and snap.

?Hey?  Obito??  A voice whispered.

?Rufus??  What?s the matter?  Something wrong??  Obito whispered back.

?Huh?  Naw? I..I just need to ask you something??  Rufus said.

?Well, step into my office!?  Obito said waving his arm.

?I had a weird talk with my Dad?  A very? weird? talk??  Rufus said.

?Uh? Okay??  Obito replied.

?Well?  He said you guys live a pretty rough life?? Rufus explained.  

?That you guys just kill for a living?  And that? Well, I shouldn?t get involved long term?  with.. uh??

?With Shelby???  Obito whispered.

?Yeah??

?Well, it?s a tough and dangerous job?  It?s one that has to be done?  I don?t like killing people, but my job is to protect the people?  Protect their kids?  Just like here!?  Obito said.

?My Dad said some? Pretty crass things?  Things I didn?t like??  Rufus said.

?I figured he didn?t like Shinobi?  I guess some folks don?t??  Obito said.

?He said that uh?  Shelby was just after my?  Ah! I?m not even gonna say it!?  Rufus huffed.

?From what I know, Shelby?s a nice girl?  You?d be lucky to have something long-term with her?!?  Obito said.

?She?s honest, dependable and very talented in what she does?  Both the girls on my team are!  So?s my Mom, my Sister and my girlfriend!?  

?But don?t ever tell my Sister I said that!?  Obito grinned.

?So there?s nothing to worry about??  Rufus said.

?Well?  If you were to? hurt Shelby? in some way??  Obito glared, then grinned deviously.

Rufus gulped.

?I..I wouldn?t think of it??  He stammered.

Obito and Rufus sat in silence for a moment.

?Say, Obito?  What can you tell me about Chakra???


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Mar 31, 2009)

Some dads suck. 

He's trying to surprise her. Nice thinking Rufus.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Some dads suck.
> 
> He's trying to surprise her. Nice thinking Rufus.




I said he was kind of a jerk...

He's the kind of jerk who will surprise you, though...

(He may be yanking his son's chain, too.)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

*Chapter 649 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 649 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighteen *


?You?re sure you?re feeling alright???  Shelby asked Choji.

?Yeah?  I?m fine??  Choji grinned.

?Hey, it does hurt when I do this??  He said raising his arm up.

?Well?  Then don?t do that!?  Smiled Shelby as she turned and walked out the door.

?Some Med-Nin you are!  What if it?s serious???  Choji yelled.

?Eat breakfast first and see if it still hurts!?  She yelled back.

?Never let it be said that I don?t follow my Doctor?s orders?!?  Choji said as he grabbed his pack.

Choji and Shelby walked toward the place they had been meeting for breakfast.

?OH--Ohhh--hhh!?  Choji grunted deeply, ?Bacon and eggs!?

?They do smell good, don?t they??  Shelby asked.

?Hey!  Good morning!  Mmmm--Ah!?  Tami said as she grabbed him around his shoulders from behind and kissed his cheek.

?Good morning!  How are you??  He grinned.

Tami wanted to talk with Choji in private, but decided to let him eat first.

?I?m fine?  And busy!  Can we talk later???  She asked.

?Sure!  Bacon and eggs??  He asked.

?Yeah?  Toast and jelly to go with ?em!?  She grinned.

?Where?s Obito???  Shelby asked.

?He said he?d be here in a bit?!?  Tami said.

?Good Morning!?  The waitress said.  ?What?ll you have today???

Choji rubbed his hands together.

?Three orders of bacon and eggs, please!?  He grinned.

?Three orders, coming right up!?  She scribbled on her pad and started to walk away.

?Whoa!  Wait a minute!?  Tami said.

?Huh???  The waitress asked.

?That?s just for him!?  Shelby grinned.

?Eh??

?Yeah?  We?ll each have the same!?  Tami smiled.

?With toast!?  Shelby added.

?And jelly!?  Tami said.

?Five orders??  The waitress smirked.

?Yeahhh!  Feels good to get out!?  Choji said.

Tami put her arms around Choji and gave him a hug.

?Say, you wanted to talk about something???  Choji asked.

?Ahh!  It?ll wait?  Let?s at first!?  Tami grinned.

?So what are we doing today???  Choji asked.

?Well, Obito has some ideas about??  Tami started to explain.

?There they are?!?  Shelby said as she waved.

?Morning!  Choji, you remember Rufus???  Obito asked.

?Sure!?

?Choji?  Glad you?re alright!?  Rufus said as he sat down next to Shelby and they smiled at each other.

?Choji?  I have a job for you?  See me after breakfast??  Obito said.

?You?re not eating???  Tami asked.

?Nah!  Me and Rufus ate while ago?  You guys go ahead??  Obito said as he turned to leave.

?Rufus???  He asked.

?Huh??  Oh!  Right!?  Rufus replied.

?We still on for this afternoon??  He asked Shelby.

?Yeah!?  She smiled.

?Rufus?!?  Obito called.

?Gotta go!?  He said to Shelby.

?Bye?!?  She cooed.

?Hey, hey!  Courtin? the locals?!?  Choji grinned.  ?Sweet!?

?We?re?  Just spending some time together??  Shelby blushed.

?More like you?re scoping each other out?!?  Tami smiled.

?Tami?!?  Shelby said.

?Here?s your orders?!?  The waitress said as she walked up.

?Just in time, too!?  Shelby smiled.


*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 2, 2009)

*Chapter 650 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Nineteen*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 650 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Nineteen *


?Ahhh!  That hit the spot!?  Choji grinned.

?Waitress??  We?ll take our check now??  Shelby said.

?Already covered, guys?!  Y?all come back!?  The waitress smiled.

?Already covered??  What do you mean??  Tami asked.

?The Villagers are all lined up waiting to pay for your meals?  Just to show all of you our gratitude!?  The waitress replied.

?Ma?am?  Uh? I don?t think we?re allowed to??  Choji started to explain.

?Well that?s too bad?  Because everyone is doing this in secret!?  She smiled.

?How do you like that??  Tami asked.

?You be sure and tell everyone we appreciate the hospitality?!?  Shelby replied.

As The Three walked out, they shook hands with several of the Villagers and exchanged pleasantries.

?Okay, I?m off to the infirmary??  Shelby said as she waved bye.

?Yeah?  I?ll see you guys later!?  Choji grinned.

Tami hesitated for a moment.

?Choji!?  She called.

?Yeah??  He smiled as she walked over.

?Hey, uh??  Tami said as she slipped one arm around Choji?s neck and patted the other on his chest.

?Yeah??  He asked as he slipped his hands around her waist.

?Well, ah?  I love you!?

?Huh??  Choji asked surprised.

?I love you!?  Tami giggled.

?Uh?  I..uh.. love you too?!?  Choji replied.

?I know you do?  I just can?t remember the last time I told you?  And I thought I should??  She said, then kissed him.

Choji grinned and squeezed her waist.

?You mean a lot to me, too!?  He said.

They hugged, then kissed again and went to their assignments.

Choji felt great!  He leapt from rooftop to rooftop to get to the docks.

?Whoa!  Choji?!  Doctor Langley said for you to take it easy?!?  Obito said.

?Heh, hehhh!?  Choji grinned.

?Dude, you must be feeling better?!?  Obito chuckled.

?Oh, yeah!  Now, what?s the assignment??  He asked.

Obito unrolled a scroll.

?I need you to do your Mind Body Jutsu and take over one of these seagulls, then fly up here and check out this area here to the Southeast??  He explained.

?Are you up to that??

?Sure?  My body will rest just the same?  Just be sure and keep the birds from pooping on me??  Choji replied.

?How long can you keep the Jutsu going???  Obito asked.

?A couple of hours??  Choji shrugged.

?Get the bird someplace safe before you release it??  Obito said.

?You bet!?  Choji grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool chapters  you can always maintain the level.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 3, 2009)

*Chapter 651 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 651 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty *


Choji returned to his body and sat up.

?Well??  Obito asked.

?Mnnn??  Choji grunted as he rubbed his head.

?You okay???  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  Just takes me a few seconds when I?ve been gone that long??  He replied.

?Take your time??  Obito smiled.

?Well, there?s nothing out of the ordinary that I could find?  Maybe if I searched a wider area?  Or further out??  Choji explained.

?Nah?  That would be in violation of that treaty??  Obito replied.  

?We?ll just have to do spot checks from time to time?  Are you up for that??  He asked.

?Yeah?  Just give me time to rest up and get something to eat??  Choji grinned.

?Well, we?ll try this again in 3 or 4 hours??  Obito reasoned.

?Any chance they?d try a different direction???  Choji asked.

?They might?  Inari said these are the main shipping lanes here??  Obito pointed on the map.

?They?re probably holed up on one of these islands??  Choji reasoned.

?Yeah?  I could check those out with Clones??  Obito said as he scratched his chin.

Choji looked toward Chance?s shops where Tami was working on her assignment.

?Say, Obito??  Choji said.

?Yeah??

?Can I ask you something personal???

Obito looked at Choji.

?Uh, sure?  I guess??

?The deal you have with my Sister? Ahh?  You two are really serious, aren?t you???  Choji asked sheepishly, while scratching the top of his head.

?Yeah?  We are??  Obito grinned.

?How.. uh.. how did you know???  Choji asked.

?Aww?  I?ve had girls throwing themselves at me since I can remember??  Obito replied.

?Hitomi has that thing with her eyes, you know?  Always got my attention?!?

?Her eyes?  That?s all it took??  Choji asked.

?No?  That mission to the Sand?  We were attacked, and she showed some skill and guts while she was injured, herself?  That really got my attention?!?  Obito explained.

?She came up to me later that night while I was standing guard and we talked until sun up?  Then later we talked some more??

?But you two decided to get married when you were legal?  That?s a long time to wait!?  Choji said.

?I hope we?re going to be married a long time, too!?  Obito grinned.

?You?  Both of you?  Made a deal with my folks??  Choji asked.

?Yeah??

?No sex until you?re married??

?That?s right, Choji?  I made that promise to your parents and to Hitomi herself.?  Obito said assertively.

?And we?ve kept it?!?  He added.

?Wow?  I..uh..I want to ask??  Choji muttered.

?Yeah?  Go ahead??  Obito said.

?Doesn?t all this time? in between.. well.. uh.. drive you crazy?

?Choji, the situation I have with Hitomi may not be for everyone?  I mean, we?re goofy with each other to begin with?!?

?I will tell you this?  When I made that promise to Hitomi?  She told me it took a lot of pressure off of her??  Obito explained.

?She didn?t have to worry about sex, or walk a tightrope between me and your Dad? That opened up a whole new aspect to our relationship??  

?We hug, kiss, cuddle and have a lot of fun, BECAUSE she feels secure and at ease?  I?m not gonna betray her peace of mind?  I love her too much to hurt her??  

?Do you understand??  Obito asked.

Choji thought for a moment.

?Her peace of mind??  He replied.

?Yeah?  You know, if I put pressure one her?  If I hurt her?  That would hurt me??  Obito said.

?We would lose the fun and the privileges that we have, now?  If I did that??

?Yeah?  I think I understand??  Choji grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 3, 2009)

Listen to the older dudes, they know what they're talking about


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 4, 2009)

*Chapter 652 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 652 - Chaos in the Land of Waves
Part Twenty-One *


FOOM!

“Well, Honey…  What did you find?”  Naruto asked.

“Nothing this trip, Dad…”  Hinata replied.

“Have you been to the Mizukage’s Office yet?”  Naruto grimaced.

“Yes…  And I don’t like these guys…  Somethings up…”  Hinata said.

“I don’t have any incriminating evidence, but I think they’re working with those pirates down in the Waves…”

“Honey…  Find some!”  Naruto said.

“Trip number 4, coming up this afternoon…”  Hinata sighed.

“Well, least I can do is treat you to lunch…!”  Naruto grinned.

As they walked into the Village, Hitomi ran up.

“Hey!  Wait up!”  She yelled with a big smile.

“What’s up, Hitomi?”  Naruto asked.

“I got mine and Obito’s pictures back…!”  She replied as she opened the folder.

“This is my favorite!”  She grinned as she held out one of the 8x10 glossy’s.

“HA!”  Naruto cackled.

“Oh, brother…”  Hinata snickered.

They laughed for a moment at the fun photo of Obito and Hitomi where his head was cut off from his nose up and Hitomi was cut off from her nose down.

“What a sense of humor!”  Naruto chuckled as he put an arm around Hitomi’s shoulders and gave her a fatherly hug.

“You can keep that one, Sensei…” Hitomi grinned as she hugged Naruto back.

“Here’s a more formal one, if you want it for your office…”  She said.

“I’ll put ‘em both in my office…!”  Naruto said.

“Now that’s really a nice picture of the two of you…”  He said as he looked at the second photo.

“I’d like a smaller one of that to keep in my pack…”  Hinata said.

“Sure…  I got wallets, too…!”  Hitomi replied.

“Will you have lunch with us?”  Naruto asked.  “My treat!”

“Thanks, Sensei…  I think I will…”  Hitomi replied.

*****

Tami readied an Exploding Tag on the wooden keg and slid it into the mortar.

“We’re hot and ready to fire…!”  Dexter yelled.

Tami leapt behind the bunker.

“3..2..1..FIRE!”  Dexter announced and yanked the cord.

WHOOSH!  The keg shot into the air and out over the harbor.

A few seconds later it exploded in a ball of fire and the flaming coil oil rained down into the harbor.

“Looks like it works!”  Dexter said as he walked up and held his hand near the mortar, feeling for heat.

“Wow…!  That steam has a lot of pressure…!”  Tami said.

“Yeah, if the scalding steam doesn’t get you, the pressure will if you’re at the wrong place at the wrong time…!”  Dexter replied.

“Will it shoot the keg any further?”  Tami asked.

“If we go max elevation and bump up the pressure…  Keep an eye on the gauge so you don’t blow yourself to oblivion…”  Dexter warned.

“Alright, so we can get in some target practice…”  Tami said cheerfully.

“Just remember if you become a target and get hit, you’re toast!”  Dexter sneered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool chapter. That 8X10 picture must be great lol


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 5, 2009)

*Chapter 653 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 653 - Chaos in the Land of Waves
Part Twenty-Two *


“AAAAHHH!”  Shelby squealed.

“Heh, heh…!”  Rufus chuckled as he walked up the trunk of the tree.

“You’ve been holding out on me!”  Shelby yelled.

“Actually, I asked Obito for a few pointers…!”  Rufus grinned.

“Oop…”  He groaned.

Rufus quickly and deliberately turned around halfway up the tree.

“Coming back…”  He said.

Shelby ran to the base of the tree as he hurried back down.

“You okay?”  She asked.

“Yeah…  I can feel my feet starting to slip about halfway up…”  Rufus replied as they sat on the ground.

“That’s because you’re not used to molding Chakra yet…  Don’t worry…  Keep practicing and it’ll happen…”  Shelby grinned.

“I plan to!”  He grinned back.

“Hey…  Did you learn this on your own to impress me…?”  Shelby asked.

“It worked, didn’t it?  I mean, you are impressed, aren’t you?”  Rufus asked then snickered.

Shelby blushed slightly.

“You stink!”  She smiled.

“I took a bath…!”  He joked with a straight face.

“That’s not what I meant!”  Shelby giggled.

Rufus chuckled.

“I want to learn as much as I can about Ninja fighting…  Then maybe pass on what I’ve learned to the other guys in my Village…  That way we can protect ourselves better…”  Rufus explained.

“So I guess it’s more than just about me…?”  Shelby asked.

“Well… You’re one of the perks…!”  Rufus chuckled.

They laughed again.

“Actually, what you’re thinking is very admirable…”  Shelby said.

“Then you think I can train the others as well…?”  Rufus asked.

“Sure…  Once you learn it yourself…”  She replied.

“Well, good…!”  He sighed.

They gathered their things and started walking back to the Village arm in arm.

Shelby was silent for a moment then clutched Rufus’ arm and they stopped.

“What’s the matter…?”  He asked.

“Nothing…”  She smiled then grabbed him by the neck of his shirt and pulled herself up.

Shelby then threw her free arm around his neck and kissed him.

Rufus was shocked at first, and then began to savor her attention.

“Wow…”  He croaked as she broke the kiss.

“I had to do that…”  She whispered.  

“Hope you don’t mind…  That was my first kiss…  And I wanted it to be with someone…  Someone I respected and admired…” 

Rufus cleared his throat, looked into Shelby’s eyes and placed his hands around her neck.

“Do you mind…?  You’re my first kiss, too…”  He explained.

“I don’t mind…”  She smiled eagerly.

Once again they kissed.


*To be continued…



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2009)

*Chapter 654 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 654 - Chaos in the Land of Waves
Part Twenty-Three *


Rufus showered and finished changing clothes.  He was combing his hair when his Brother walked in.

“You seem upbeat…”  Dexter sneered.

Rufus looked at Dexter and smiled.

“Yeah…  I am!”

Dexter frowned.

“Are you insane?”  He asked.

“Dex…  Why do you and Dad have such a problem with these people?”  Rufus asked.

“Hehhh!”  Dexter huffed as he walked away.

“Don’t go away mad, just go away…”  Rufus muttered to himself.

Dexter walked back and threw a small envelope on his dresser.

“I brought you a… ‘safety belt’…”  Dexter sneered.

“Ehhhh?!”  Rufus replied.

“What?  You want two?”  Dexter asked.

“I don’t need ANY!  Shelby is a nice girl!”  Rufus snapped.

“She’s smart!  She’s fun and she’s honorable!”

“She’s a NINJA!”  Dexter snapped back.

“You know what they’re like!”  He sneered at his Brother.

Rufus glared with his fists clenched.

“Selective breeding…”  Dexter hissed.  “I think that’s what they call it…”

“Ask your buddy, Obito…  He’ll tell you!  Guy like that is the result of their ways!”

“I can’t believe the Villagers are hailing that guy as a hero…”  

“The Leaf probably already has him shackin’ up with as many Ninja women as he can…!”

“You take that back, you sonofa bi…”  Rufus glared.

“You saw what he did with that boulder…  Can you imagine what things will be like in 14 or 15 years when all the kids he sired come into play?”  Dexter lectured.

“The Leaf is starting a race of mutant, muscle-bound super-men!  Just like the Mist did 30 years ago!”  Dexter yelled.

“Nobody will be safe!  Nobody!”

“You’re sick!  You’re a sick man, Dexter!”  Rufus yelled in frustration.

“You call me sick and you want to date this chick…”  Dexter huffed.

“Why don’t you leave before you get hurt…?”  Rufus growled.

“You ask him!”  Dexter snapped as he started walking.

“You ask that guy!”

Rufus looked at the envelope on his dresser and slapped his hand down on it, then sweeped the envelope along with some of the other clutter into the floor.

*****

Twenty minutes later, Rufus ran into the shop.

“Obito!”  He yelled.

“Yeah!”  Obito yelled back.

Rufus looked at Obito, Tami and Choji were with him.

“Hey…  What are you doing here?  Thought you and Shelby had a date…!  Is everything okay?”  Obito asked.

Rufus nodded at Tami and Choji.

“Yeah…  I..ah…  I need to talk to you, Obito…”  Rufus huffed.

“Uhh.. Okay… Sure!”  Obito replied.

“Tami…  Would you and Choji…?”

“Sure!  We’ll see you later, Obito…  Rufus!”  Choji grinned.

“Have a nice evening…!”  Tami smiled.

“Night…”  Rufus said calmly.

“You… sound like a man with a problem…”  Obito said.

“Yeah…  ah…  How do I put this…?”  Rufus asked as he stared at the shop floor.

“Why don’t you sit down…?”  Obito said calmly as he sat down on a desk.

Rufus grimaced.

“You’re not gonna like what…  I have to… Ask…”  Rufus said.

“Why don’t you just spit it out…?  I won’t eat you…!”  Obito grinned.

Rufus took a deep breath.

“My Dad…  And my Brother…  They have some… funny ideas about… Ninja…”  Rufus said looking up into Obito’s eyes with his fists clenched.

“Yeah…  I kinda figured they did…”  Obito chuckled.

“I take it you just had an argument with one of ‘em…”

“Something like that…”  Rufus said.

“Obito…  What can you tell me about…  Ninja’s and this selective…  Ah…”  Rufus hesitated.

“Yeah…  That…”  Obito said calmly.

“I’m told that way back when…  Several Ninja Villages used to pair certain Shinobi up with Kunoichi hoping to get more talented Shinobi…”  

“Kinda like breeding cows or pigs or something…”

“Problem was all it produced were a bunch of cold-hearted, soulless killers…  One parent or no parents…  And no love…”  Obito explained.

“Kakashi-Sensei… The Sixth…  He told me that the Third Hokage made some changes…  Oh, decades ago…”  

“Took awhile for those changes to accomplish anything…  Finally, the Sixth along with my Dad made some reforms to keep Ninja families together…  As families…”

“Most of my generation has both a Mother and a Father…  Kids are raised in warm homes with loving parents…”  Obito smiled.

“Does this answer you question?”  Obito asked.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2009)

*Chapter 655 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 655 - Chaos in the Land of Waves
Part Twenty-Four *


“It answers one of ‘em…”  Rufus replied.

“Well…  Fire away…  I got nothing to hide…  Except, all the classified information I have to hide…!”  Obito snickered.

Rufus squinted his eyes at Obito.

“That was a joke…”  Obito grinned.

Rufus took a deep breath.

“My Brother... My Brother said…  That you, yourself are being used… to create a race of some kind of super-Ninja…  That nobody will be safe…”

“Some are afraid of that…  Some in my own Village WANT that…”  Obito said.

“When folks back home found out about Hitomi and that we have the relationship that we have…”  Obito said as he pulled her picture from his vest.

He looked at Hitomi’s photo and grinned, then handed it to Rufus.

“Man!  Her eyes still go right through me!”  Obito said still grinning.

Rufus looked at the photo and started to smile.

“When they heard about me and Hitomi…  Some wanted my Dad to let us go ahead, get married early and start a family…”  Obito resumed his tale.

“Dad said no and I said no…  Hitomi and her parents said no…”

“Married?”  Rufus asked as he looked at the photo.

“Yeah…  There was some pressure for a while, but it slacked off…”  Obito said.

“Rufus…  2 years ago Hitomi and I made a promise with her parents…  A promise that we won’t have sex until we’re properly married.”

“We’ve kept that promise.”

“Wow…  Are you…?”  Rufus said as he took one more look at Hitomi’s photo, then looked at Obito.

“Would you swear to me that’s the truth…?”  Rufus asked.

“You bet I’ll swear it!”  Obito growled proudly while holding up his right hand.

Rufus took one last look at Hitomi’s picture and handed it back.

“You’re a lucky man…”  He said.

“Yeah…  I know…”  Obito grinned looking at the photo.

He slipped the photo back into his vest pocket.

“Are you still going out with Shelby tonight…?”  Obito asked.

“I plan to…  She’s expecting me…”  Rufus replied.

“What are your intentions…?”  Obito asked looking at Rufus.

“Obito…  I told Dexter that Shelby was a nice girl…  And that she was honorable…  I’d like to think that I am, too…”  Rufus said looking back at Obito.

Obito smiled.

“Okay…”

“I think at some point, if things work out between you two, that you should meet her folks…!  You know…  Get their blessing to date her…”  Obito smiled.  

Rufus smiled.

“Even if you have already…”  Obito sneered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2009)

*Chapter 656 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 656 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Twenty-Five 
*

Obito woke up after his two hours of sleep.  Choji was still up and going over some maps.

“I didn’t wake you, did I?”  Choji asked.

“Nah…  Time for me to get up anyway…”  Obito replied.

“How’d your date go?”  Obito yawned.

“Went great!”  Choji grinned.  

“Shelby’s back from her date, too…  She and Tami have been up until about an hour ago talking.”  He explained.

“They asleep now…?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah…”  Choji replied.

“You should turn in, too…  You guys need more sleep than I do…”  Obito replied.

“Okay…  Take a look at these charts while you’re up…  Couple of these islands need to be looked at…”  Choji said.

“Alright…”

Obito shaved, showered and got dressed.  On his way out he grabbed the maps Choji was looking at.

He went out side and quietly jumped up on a roof and looked out over the Village.

All was quiet.  There was a nice cool breeze and the stars were bright.

“Little bit of a moon, too…”  Obito muttered to himself.

Obito sat down, pulled out Hitomi’s photo and smiled.

He pulled out a Scroll and grinned as he quickly wrote Hitomi one of his goofy love notes.

Obito rolled the Scroll back up and Transported it to her nightstand, then looked again at the charts.

“I couldn’t go to the Mist itself…  But nothing in that treaty keeps me from going to these islands…”  He thought.

Obito looked up as he heard a rumble of thunder off in the distance.

“Rain…”  He said as he looked at the chart once again.

“That’ll work!”  He muttered as he got up and ran to the shop.

Obito ran inside, made sure he was alone, pulled out a Scroll, summoned his night clothing and put it on.

“Shadow Clone Jutsu!”

Three Clones appeared.

“Alright…  Stay out on the water and check out these islands…  The rain should provide cover…  Keep your masks on and don’t get caught or there’ll be hell to pay!”  Obito instructed.

“Right!”  They replied.

FOOM!  All three Clones disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

“Find something, guys…”  Obito muttered in a low growl.

*****

Hitomi was smothered under her sheets and a heavy comforter as she slept.

She giggled as she dreamed about Obito and whispered his name, then blinked awake.

Hitomi rubbed her nose as she looked at the photo of her and Obito on her nightstand and noticed the Scroll.

“What..what’s this…?”  She moaned groggily.

Hitomi turned on the lamp, opened the Scroll and smiled while she read it.

“Aww…  You’re sweet!  And silly!”  She giggled.

She opened the drawer on her nightstand and placed the scroll inside along with several other notes Obito had written her, then turned off the light.

Hitomi smiled at the photo.

“I love you, too…”  She whispered.  “Stay safe…!”

Several minutes passed and Hitomi was sound asleep.


*To be continued… 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 6, 2009)

*Chapter 657 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 657 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Twenty-Six
*

“Sir…  The Tampico is arriving at the dock…”  The man said to the Mizukage.

“She is…?!”  He replied.

The Mizukage went to the window and watched as the longshoreman tied the ship and set up the gangway.

“Sam…  Go down there and see if Jupiter is on that ship…  Set up a meeting at the regular place…”  The Mizukage instructed.

“Yes, Sir!”  Sam replied.

“Something must have happened to the blockaide…”  Cooed a shapely woman leaning against his desk.

“Shut up, Delores…!”  He huffed.

“No need to get nasty…”  She glared.

“Don’t you have things to do…?”  He asked.

“Sure…  But I’m not doing them right now…”  She grinned.

*****

Sam walked to the dock and started watching the passengers as they got off the ship.

“Your papers, please!”  Asked the official at a shack where the passengers where lining up.  Several guards stood around with spears and swords.

Sam’s eyes fell on an attractive, petite blonde who was standing in line.

“Next!”  The official bellowed.

The hard-faced official looked over an older couple’s papers.

“What is the purpose of your visit?”  The official asked.

“I’m here on business.  My wife here wanted to come with me and see the sights.”  The man said.

“Yes.  Of course.”  The official smiled slightly for a moment, then went back to his stoic demeanor as he handed back the documents. 

“Next!”  The official bellowed again.

Sam snapped his fingers at one of the head guards and whispered into his ear.

“Yes, Sir…”  He replied.

By this time guards were walking up to the couple when the head guard waved them off.

“Papers please.”  The official said the blonde.

She pulled out her documents and handed them to the man.

“Inger Stephens…  That’s your name?”  He asked.

“That’s right.”  She replied.

One of the head guards grabbed the official by his shoulder and whispered into his ear.

“Hmm?  Yes.  I understand.”  He replied as he looked over the blonde’s documents.

He spent another moment of two looking at the papers, then handed them back.

“Next!”  The official bellowed again.

The blonde walked past the gate and the guards then stopped when she saw Sam and scowled at him.

Sam turned around and walked off.

“He wants you…”  Said a tall, underfed looking man.

“A lot of people want me…”  She sneered.

“That’s not what I meant…  HE wants you…!”  Henshaw replied.

“I need a drink first!”  The blonde hissed.

“Yes, Ma’am…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 8, 2009)

*Chapter 658 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 658 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Twenty-Seven *


?Lord Mizukage??  Henshaw said.  ?She?s over there, Sir??

The Mizukage walked over to the booth and sat down.

?What do you want, Taggert??  Jupiter snarled.

?Watch your tongue!  I?m still the Mizukage?!?  Taggert growled.

Jupiter glared at the Mizukage then picked up the Sake bottle.

A trickle poured out then a couple of drops.

?Buy me another?!?  She huffed as she callously slid the empty bottle across the table to Taggert.

?When?s the last time you ate??  He asked.

?Who knows?  Who cares??  She replied as she gulped the Sake down.

?Your report, Stephens!  Or whatever you?re calling yourself these days??  Taggert snapped.

She leaned back in the seat and grinned at the Mizukage.

?Those cutthroats you sent down there to the Waves to start a blockade??  They?re dead!  They?re all dead!?  She said as she continued to grin.

?How??  Asked Taggert.

She leaned forward and flung her Sake cup across the table at him.

?Buy me a drink!?  She hissed.

?How dammit?!?  He snapped as he grabbed her wrist.

?You know that big kid of the Hokage we?ve been hearing about?  The one everyone says doesn?t exist???  She mocked.

?We--eelll he exists!?  She glared.  ?All six feet of him!?

Taggert started to turn pale as his veins throbbed in his neck.

?I watched him big up a boulder that weighed 5 tons if it weighed an ounce?  Threw it a quarter of a mile into the lead ship?  The Deathstroke I think they called it??  She explained.

?The ship broke apart within 2 minutes?  Now buy me a drink!?

Taggert sat silent for a moment, then nodded to one of his security men.

A few moments later, the barkeeper brought up a bottle.

Taggert picked up her cup, poured the Sake into it, then sat the cup in front of her and held the bottle.

?The Leaf is gonna be able to charge a Stud Fee with that kid?!?  She sneered as she drank the cup.  

?If they haven?t already?!?  She smiled as she held the empty cup to the Mizukage.

Taggert forced a smile at the corner of his mouth, then poured her another cup.

?Just think?  The Leaf and they?re allies could have a dozen of these kids already born?  13?14 years from now, they?ll be an army unto themselves?  Herculean strength and indestructible??  Jupiter mocked as she drank the cup.

?What will you do then, Taggert?  What will you do then??  She whispered.

?Obito Uzumaki??  The Mizukage replied.

?Huh???  She asked as she held out the empty cup.

?That?s the kid?s name??  Taggert said as he poured the bottle into the cup.

?You didn?t know that, did you???  He asked as she started at him.

They glared at each other.

?You?re a ?has been? and of no use to me anymore??  He said sternly.

Jupiter dropped the cup and started to swoon.

?You bastard?!  You poison?ed??  She swore as she died and fell to the floor.

The Mizukage stood up and glared at the dead woman.

?You were a looker in your day?  I?ll give you that!?  He grinned.

?Clean this mess up!?  He growled at his men.

?Yes, Sir!?  They replied.

*****

Hinata Uzumaki glared at the Mizukage as he walked out of the tavern.

?So you are in on this!?  She said.   


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2009)

*Chapter 659 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 659 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Twenty-Eight *


Hinata followed Mizukage Taggert after he poisoned his spy.

?Henshaw!?  He bellowed.

?Yes, Sir??  Henshaw bowed.

?Find Farmer!?  Taggert growled.

?Yes, Sir??  Henshaw replied.

?So you finally killed her??  Delores mocked as she walked up.

?She was a drunk and a security risk??  He huffed.

?Anyway?  I got someone better coming??  

?Oh, sure?!?  Delores mocked.

Taggert walked up to his office and Hinata followed.

15 minutes passed and there was a knock on the door.

?Come in!?  Taggert bellowed.

A young, shapely blonde walked in and bowed with her fist to her chest.

?Lord, Mizukage??  She said.

?Have a seat Misty??  Taggert said.

Hinata crossed her arms across her chest, suddenly feeling self-conscious.

?You know Jupiter is dead?  Dreadful accident??  Taggert said.

?No, Sir?  How did it happen??  She asked.

?Binge drinking??  He lied.

Hinata glared at Taggert.

?Anyway, look over this Scroll.?  He huffed as he slid it across his desk to her.

Misty picked up the Scroll and looked through it.

?Obito Uzumaki??  She said.  ?I?ve heard of him??

?You ever seen him??  Taggert asked.

?No, Sir?  Never??  She replied as she continued to read.

?Read that over good?  I have a dirty job for you??  He said.

?Sir??  Misty asked.

?This kid of the Seventh Hokage is a powerhouse?  Chances are he?s already been used to create more Shinobi??  Taggert explained.

?He?s on a mission in the Wave right now?  I want you to go there and seduce him!  Then capture him?!?  

?Hmmm?  Should be fun??  She smiled.

Taggert grinned.

?If you can?t capture him, then kill him.?  He instructed.

?Seal his body to a Scroll and bring him here?  See if we can glean anything from his DNA? ?

?Yes, Sir??  Misty replied.

Hinata?s heart raced.

?Obito?!?  She whispered.

?I want to get our own army of S-Class Shinobi??  Taggert muttered.

?And deny the Leaf any more??? Misty asked.

?We understand each other, then??  Taggert replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 10, 2009)

*Chapter 660 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Twenty-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 660 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Twenty-Nine*


?Alright?  Here?s your credentials and cash?  We?ll call you Saturn in communications??  Mizukage Taggert explained.

?Yes, Sir.?  Misty replied.

?Any questions??  Taggert asked.

?No, Sir.?  She replied.

?Alright?  You?re dismissed.?

?Lord, Mizukage??  She bowed with her fist to her chest then walked outside.

?The ship starts boarding in an hour??  Henshaw said as he met her on the way outside.

?Your cover is you are my cousin and we?re looking for a supplier of coal??  Henshaw explained.

?I?ll uh? leave you to operate independently, or course??  He grinned.

?See that you do?!?  Misty hissed with contempt.

?Now, now? That tone won?t get you anywhere?  Certainly not with the Hokage?s kid??  He grinned.

?What do we know about him??  Misty asked.

?Our latest intelligence is a year old?  Supposedly, he?s engaged to a girl??  Henshaw said.

?Engaged??  Misty asked.

?Yeah?!?  Henshaw snickered.

?He and this girl decided to get married and they?re quite the item??

?Those youthful, pie-in-the-sky engagements don?t last??  She laughed.

?Pour on the charm, then?  You might get lucky!?  He smiled.

Misty glared at Henshaw.  She caught him looking and zipped her blouse up.

?My apologies??  Henshaw said with a red face.

?You get us separate rooms on the boat or I swear to God, I will kill you and feed you to the fish!?  She growled.

There was a silent pause as they glared at each other.

?Yes, Dear??  Henshaw smirked.

?I gotta get back??  Hinata Uzumaki thought as she looked at her pocket watch.

*****

Obito?s Clones finished their assignments and broke their Jutsu?s.

?There?s 2 ships here???  He asked while looking at the map.

?Why do I think there?s more???  Obito muttered to himself.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 11, 2009)

*Chapter 661 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 661 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty *


?Obito?  You didn?t attack them??  Choji asked.

?No, I?d rather they didn?t know I found them?  Besides, I think there?s more of them?  Let ?em think they?re save for now??  Obito explained.

?We?ll keep them under surveillance for now, and keep building the Villages defenses??

?Right.?  Choji replied.

*****

?But, Dad?  We?ve got to warn Obito?!?  Hinata said.

?What??  Naruto grinned.  ?You think your Brother is gonna give in to this girl???

?Well? No? I guess not??  She smirked.

Naruto laughed.

?Takahiro I?d be worried about??  Hinata blushed.

?Obito isn?t a guy I?d worry about having an affair??  Naruto smiled.

?Still, we should warn him??  Hinata replied.

?Your mission involving Time Travel is still a secret I want closely guarded??  Naruto replied.

?You and I are the only ones who know of your mission?  How would we explain where we get our info???  Naruto added.

Hinata was silent.

Naruto looked around the park to make sure they were alone.

?I?ll send an updated Bingo Book on the Mist to Obito??  Naruto said.

?You can remember what these people look like??

?Yeah, Dad?!?  Hinata smiled.

?I have a special agent in Black Ops who can sketch from your description?  He can keep his mouth shut, but don?t tell him how you got the info??  Nartuo explained.

?And he?ll understand that???  Hinata asked.

?Yeah, I?ll tell him what your doing is classified and under my direct orders??  Naruto replied.

?I?ll arrange a meeting for you.?

*****

?Breakfast was good!  As always!?  Choji grinned.

?Thanks guys!?  Shelby waved to the Villagers who paid for their meal.

?Hey, Tami?!?  Choji said.

?Hey, yourself!?  Tami smiled.

?Can we go somewhere and talk a little??  Choji asked.

?Sure?  For a bit, anyway?  We have our assignments??  Tami replied.

?This won?t take long!?  Choji grinned as she grabbed her hand and lead her away.

Tami smiled and swung her arm with his, then playfully bumped her hip against Choji?s.

?Hey!?  He chuckled.

Tami giggled.

?So?  What do you want to talk about??  She cooed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 12, 2009)

*Chapter 662 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 662 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-One*


?After our date last night, I couldn?t sleep??  Choji said.

?I want for us what my Sister and Obito have!?  He grinned.

Tami stared at Choji.

She started to speak, then hesitated.

?Choji?  I love you? But I don?t want that sappy of a relationship!?  She chuckled.

Choji turned red and broke into a sweat.

?I heard that!?  Yelled Obito.

?You stay outta this!?  Tami yelled back.

Tami looked back at Choji who was obviously hurt.

She smiled and took his hands into hers and brought them up to her cheeks.

?Why are you looking like that?  I said I love you?!?  She smiled.

?I..uhhh?  I just want us to have? ahh!?  Choji huffed.  He was feeling extremely embarrassed.

?What?  What do you want us to have???  Tami asked while holding his hands to her face.

?They?ve made a? commitment? to get married??  Choji said.

?I know?  I always thought they were rushing things??  Tami smiled.

?Don?t look so hurt?  I can?t imagine spending the rest of my life with anyone but you?!?  She whispered.

?Unless of course YOU do something to screw things up!?  She snickered.

Choji glared at Tami.

?You?re a tease just like your Mom!?  He sneered.

Tami giggled.

?So now what??  He asked.

?Listen?!  We?ve been with each other since we were babies??  Tami said.

?We?ve already got what they?ve got, only better!  I just don?t want to think in terms of marriage yet?  That?s all.?  She said looking into his face.

Choji cracked a relieved smile.

?Now, shut up and kiss me!?  Tami grinned.

?Hehe??  Choji grinned as he pulled Tami?s face to his lips.

She slid her arms around his neck and they kissed passionately.

They broke their kiss and Choji said, ?I love you, Tami!?

?You taste like bacon!?  Tami chuckled.

?Yeah, I was goin? for that!?  He grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chapter 663 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 663 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Two*


Hinata Uzumaki walked down the dark hallway.

?Room 41, huh???  She muttered and walked inside.

She looked around the room and found a light switch and flipped it on.  One lamp hanging from the ceiling dimly illuminated the room.

?Place is like a dungeon??  Hinata said outloud.

?This was once one of Orochimaru?s hideouts??  Said a voice from the shadows.

Hinata gasped.

?Or so I?m told??  The voice continued.

?Who are you??  She asked.

?I?m not at liberty to tell you that? even if you are the Hokage?s Daughter??  The ANBU man said as he stepped from the shadows wearing a mask.

?You?re not very alert, are you??  Didn?t you sense my presence??  He asked.

?I suppose not??  Hinata scowled.

They stared at each other in silence for a moment.

?Well, I guess we should get on with this??  The ANBU man said.

?Won?t you have a seat, Lady Hinata??

?I?m? Okay? I?d rather stand for right now??  Hinata replied.

?Suit yourself.?  The man replied as he retrieved a light stand from the shadows and turned it on.

He placed the light near a chair, pulled out a large tablet and pencil, and sat down.

?Alright?  Tell me about the two suspects??  The man said.

?One was a girl, blonde, about 5?6?, she was fit??  Hinata said.

?Age??

?16 or 17, I guess?  maybe 18??  I dunno??

?The man??  The ANBU man asked.

?Dark hair, about 6 feet, skinny? skin and bones almost!  Dark around the eyes, like they were sunk in?  His Adam?s Apple stuck out of his neck funny??

?He was older??

?I think we have a file on him??  The ANBU man said.

?Y..You do?!?  Hinata stammered.

?Turn around and don?t look.?  The man said.

?Sir??

?Turn around!?

?Oh!?  Hinata spun and faced away.  She heard the ANBU man rustle through some papers for a minute.

?Alright, you can turn around, now?  Is this the man??  He asked as he held out a sheet of paper.

Hinata looked at it.

?That?s him!?  She grinned.

?Front Seat Henshaw??  The ANBU man said.

?Front? Seat???  She sneered.

?We don?t know his given name, but that?s what they call him?  He?s like a weasel and always one step ahead of capture?  Nobody has seen him in 4 years.?  The ANBU man explained.

?We have ?kill on sight? orders on him??

Hinata and the ANBU man looked at each other in silence again.

?Okay???  Hinata asked.

?Could you kill this man if you ever see him again??  He asked.

Hinata closed her eyes and looked down at the floor.

?No?  I can?t?  And I can?t tell you why??  She replied.

They looked at each other in silence again.

?I understand.?  The man sighed.

?You do?  Really??  Hinata asked.

?Obviously, you have your orders and we have ours, Lady Hinata?  Think nothing more of it.?  The ANBU man replied.

?Thank you??  Hinata breathed a sigh of relief.

?Now, tell me about this blonde?  You said she was fit?  Was she skinny?  Curvy?  Attractive?  Homely??

?I?d say attractive?  TOO attractive?  and too curvy?!?  Hinata replied.

?Don?t exaggerate, Lady Hinata?  Be as accurate as you can??   The ANBU man said as he started to sketch.

?Yes, Sir.?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 14, 2009)

*Chapter 664 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 664 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Three *


The ANBU man put the finishing touches on the sketches.

“Alright.  Take a look.”  He said.

Hinata walked over and looked at the large sheets of paper.

“Front, the side and a close-up of her face…  Is this her?”  He asked.

“Yes, Sir.  That’s her…”  Hinata replied.

“You know…  You do good work…!”  She grinned.

“Uh…  Thanks…  I learned from the best.”  He replied.

“Oh?  Who would that be?”  Hinata asked.

“I’m not at liberty to say.”  The ANBU man replied.

“So what happens now?”  Hinata asked.

“I take these to where they will be… processed.  Then we get copies to your Father the Seventh…  What happens then is his call.”  He replied as he put his gear away.

“Anything else you want to add?”

“No… No, I can’t think of anything.”  Hinata replied.

“Very well.  I need to go, now…  If you will go out the way you came in…”  The ANBU man said.

“You guys are SO cloak and dagger…!”  Hinata groaned.

BAM!  The ANBU man disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Yeah…  Definitely cloak and dagger…”  She muttered.

*****

Henshaw walked through the ship with a tray of food.  He walked up to the door of his stateroom and unlocked the door.

“Honey, I’m home!”  He joked.

“How about some lunch…?”  He asked as he sat the tray down on a table.

“I got us some, AHH!”  He yelped.

“What?  What’s wrong?”  Misty Farmer asked.

“What is that on your face…?”  Henshaw asked staring at her.

Misty rolled her eyes and glared at Henshaw.

“Baka!  This is cold cream as if you didn’t know!”  She snapped.

Henshaw snickered.

“For someone who’s supposed to be a sexpot seductress, you sure do dress sloppy in your free time…”  He grinned.

“The baggy sweats are to keep guys like you at bay!”  She huffed.

“Now what did you bring me to eat?”

“Sandwiches and marble cake…  What’s all the mud on your face for…?”  He asked.

“Hey, you can’t rush perfection!  It has to be maintained!”  She huffed as she picked through a sandwich.

“High-maintenance, I’m sure…”  He sneered.

“Just know something, Farmer…  This Obito kid…  He doesn’t strike me as the kind to go for stuffy, high-maintenance beauty queens…  More like the down to earth types…”

“Hey, Henshaw…  You mind your store, alright?  I’ll take care of mine.”  Misty sneered, then took a bite of her sandwich.

“It’s your funeral…”  He replied.

“Just tell me…  Is this guy good looking?”  She asked.

“He’s one of these big, goofy muscle-bound types…  Not particularly what you would call a stud, but he seems to be popular with the ladies…”  Henshaw replied.

“Great…”  Misty huffed in disgust.

“Relax…  You know we’re gonna kill him anyway…  He’s just too dangerous to be allowed to… contribute to the gene pool!”  Henshaw grinned.

“At least, anyone but the Mist’s…!  He added.

“Nine months or so and your role in this mission will be finished…!”  He explained as he ate a sandwich.

“Just think ‘motherly thoughts’…”  He grinned with his mouth full.

Misty rolled her eyes in contempt.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 14, 2009)

Great chapter as always  sorry for taking so long to post but I was on vacations with no Internet



forkliftjoe said:


> "You know…  You do good work…!”  She grinned.
> 
> “Uh…  Thanks…  I learned from the best.”  He replied.
> 
> “Oh?  Who would that be?”  Hinata asked.



I'll place a bet on Sai


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 15, 2009)

*Chapter 665 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 665 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Four *


?Here?s the latest info we have on the Mist??  Naruto said as he handed the Obito Clone a Bingo Book.

?Alright, Dad?  Here?s what Choji and I have found on the pirates, their strengths and numbers??  The Clone said as he handed Naruto 3 Scrolls.

?How did you get this??  Naruto asked.

?By being sneaky??  The Clone grinned.

?How did you get the info for this Bingo Book??  He asked.

?By hiring sneaky people and snitches??  Naruto glared at his Son?s Clone.

?What???  The Clone asked.

?Please be careful of that treaty, Son?  Don?t push it or play games with the Mist.?  Naruto said sternly.

?I had Choji use a seagull and I sent out Clones in ?black garb? at night?  We?ve stayed well away from the boundaries.?  The Clone replied.

?See to it that you do?  I don?t want a war with them.?  Naruto said.

?You don?t think we could win??  The Clone asked.

?That?s not the point, Son?  It would turn the Wave into a wasteland?  There?s no way we could protect everyone on those islands to the South.?  Naruto explained.

?The problem is logistics, geography and corrupt politics in the Mist?  Always has been.?

?I guess you?ve tried talking to the Mizukage??  The Clone asked.

?The last one I spoke to got assassinated 4 years ago?  I tried to set up a meeting with the one after him, but he got assassinated, too??  Naruto said.

?The one they have now, this Taggert guy? I can?t trust any further than High-Pockets could throw him??

?Only answer I can come up with is just go down there with a surprise attack and take over?  Run things until they prove they will behave themselves??  The Clone said as he leafed through the Bingo Book.

Naruto glared at the Clone in silence.

The Clone felt uncomfortable.

?Is? this all you have for me???  The Clone asked.

?Yeah, pretty much??  Naruto replied.

?I guess I should be getting back??  The Clone said.

?Have you seen Hitomi??  Naruto asked.

?Oh?  Uh, no Dad?  The original doesn?t let us Clones put any moves on the main squeeze?!?  The Clone grinned.

?Well?  Send Obito back this evening?  Spend some time with her??  Naruto smiled.

?You?re okay with that??  While I?m on a mission??  The Clone asked.

?You?re? my Son?  I?m Hokage?  I don?t have a problem??  Naruto replied.

Naruto looked at the Bingo Book the Clone held.

?I?m? very happy with your relationship with Hitomi, Son?  I think it?s important for you to spend some time with her?  Okay??

?Okay, Dad?  Thanks.?  The Clone smiled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder how that Misty looks like


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Gotas said:


> I wonder how that Misty looks like



I based her on Mimsy Farmer...

She was Clay Boy's main squeeze in "Spencer's Mountain" (sappy movie, but the scenery is nice) and she played the Corvette Bimbo in "Hot Rods To Hell"


Claris: "34-26-34...!"

Clay Boy:  "What's that?"

Claris:  "What you're gawkin' at!"


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 16, 2009)

*Chapter 666 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 666 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Five 
*

?Obito!?  Hitomi yelled excitedly.

Obito grinned and waved as he walked up to her house.

Hitomi ran to Obito while giggling and leaped into his arms.

She kissed his face over and over as Obito dropped the package he had under his arm and scooped up her legs and held her.

?Oh, I?ve missed you!?  She giggled and held onto his neck.

?I?ve missed you, too!?  Obito said.

?Hehe--heh??  Choji Sr. grinned as he walked out and watched his Daughter.

?She?s done nothing but pace around the house since your Dad gave her the rest of the day off!?  He chuckled.

?How you doin?, Obito???

?Doing just fine, Choji-Sama??  Obito grinned as he held Hitomi.

?Oh!  Set me down over here!?  Hitomi said.

She was happy and grinning bigger than both her Father and Obito.

?What?s this???  Obito asked as he looked at the cement bench.

?Ino went and had that made the day after Hitomi brought home that photo you had made?!?  Choji smiled as he sat Hitomi on her feet.

?Photo??  Oh, yeah!?  Obito yelped.

?Just the right height, too!?  Hitomi smiled as she looked Obito in his eyes, wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him again, passionately.

Choji suddenly felt like he was intruding and walked to the other side of the house for a moment.

?I got your notes??  She cooed as Obito held her close.  ?Every one of them!?

?Feels good to be home?  Don?t know why Dad?s giving us time off like this? But I?m not gonna complain?!?  Obito said.

?Weeelll?  My Dad and your Dad have been getting some pressure from the Feudal Lord and his advisors while you were gone??  Hitomi replied.

?I think your Dad just wanted us to spend some time together where the Villagers could see us??

?Well, bless their pointed heads?!?  Obito smiled.

?Hey!  I brought you something!?  He said as he patted her waist and picked up the package.

?Awww?!?  Hitomi cooed and started to blush.

?I?m just happy to have you home, you know?!?  She smiled as he handed her the package.

?Just go ahead and open it??  Obito grinned.

Hitomi ripped the package open and pulled out a huge, over size T-Shirt.

She giggled and started to blush again.

?I love it!?  She smiled as she held it to her chest and kissed Obito again.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 17, 2009)

*Chapter 667 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 667 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Six *


?Mmmm?  That breeze feels nice!?  Hitomi said as she sat on a bench with Obito, their arms around each other.

?Yeah?  Nice night?  Peaceful??  He replied.

?So, what?s with the pressure our folks are getting???  Obito asked.

?Oh, they want you to marry early and have kids??  Hitomi replied.

?So we?ll have plenty of Super-Strong Shinobi??!?  Obito asked.

?Yeah??  She replied giving him a squeeze.

?That?s kinda?  Twisted??  Obito replied.

?My Dad said that?s the way things used to be??  Hitomi replied.

Obito looked at Hitomi and gently kissed her forehead.

?Well, it?s not that way anymore??  He smiled.

Hitomi smiled and took comfort in Obito?s words.

They held each other for a few minutes and watched the night sky.

?Hey, Obito?  Do you ever think about having kids??  Hitomi asked.

?Every once in a while? Yeah, sure?!  Why??  He smiled.

?Oh, just thought I should bring it up?!?  Hitomi replied.

?Well, just for your information, or your Bridal Bingo Book, or whatever??  Obito grinned.

?Bridal Bingo Book?????  Hitomi smirked and started to snicker.

?A couple of boys would be nice, then maybe a girl or two?  If you?re up to it?!?  Obito grinned.

?Total of 4, huh???  She asked as she cuddled against him, still snickering.

?Yeah?  I can see that??  She said.

?What?s your take on it???  Obito asked.

?I was thinking 4 or 5?  I?d like to travel a bit first??  Hitomi replied.

?You always did like to travel?  Okay, you got a deal?!?  Obito said.

?Obito?!?  She giggled as they hugged each other.

?You?re cute!?  He grinned as he kissed her forehead again.

?You?re sweet!?  She cooed.

?Four years??  She sighed.

?I bet we get a waver??  Obito replied.

?Say, how about if I ask Dad to let you spend a day with me in the Wave???  He asked.

?You?ve never been there and things are pretty slow??

?I?d like that?!  You think he would??  Hitomi asked.

?Don?t see why not?!?  Obito grinned.

?Will you be staying the night in the Village???  Hitomi asked.

?Nah?  I?ll go see Mom and Tsunade real quick, then go back??  He replied.

?The man and his mission!?  Hitomi said as she squeezed Obito as tight as she could and held her face to his chest.

?Beautiful eyes!?  He said as he hugged her and kissed the top of her head.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 17, 2009)

AAWWWW... they're so cute. I think Hitomi will kill Misty if she tries anything with Obito.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 17, 2009)

Gotas said:


> AAWWWW... they're so cute. I think Hitomi will kill Misty if she tries anything with Obito.



Yeah, they're "too cute"...  Part of their charm...

I try to keep Van Johnson's and Phyllis Thaxter's sappy romance from "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo" in mind when I write Obito and Hitomi together.

Johnson and Thaxter's romance was "disgustingly cute"... 

We're talking dry heaves into a waste basket...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 18, 2009)

*Chapter 668 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 668 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Seven *


?Hey, Mom!?  Obito said as he walked in the door.

?Hey!  Long time, no see!?  Sakura replied as she hugged her Son.

?So, how?s your first mission as a Jounin???  Sakura grinned.

?It?s okay?  I?ve got a good team!?  Obito replied.

?Obibof!?  Tsunade yelped as she grinned and clumsily ran to Obito.

?Hey!  There she is!?  Obito said as he reached down and picked up his baby Sister.

Tsunade squealed in delight as Obito tossed her up and caught her.

?Not so rough, Honey??  Sakura winced.

?I haven?t dropped her yet!?  Obito grinned.

?Have I?  Huh?  I haven?t dropped her yet!?  Obito said to Tsunade?s face who squealed and giggled in response.

Sakura beamed as she laughed.

?Are you hungry???  She asked.

?Naw, I ate while I was out with Hitomi?  Just wanted to stop by and see you before I went back?!?  Obito smiled.

He looked at Tsunade as he cradled her in his arms.  They both grinned.

?PBBBBBBBBBTTT!?  Obito put his mouth to her stomach and blew.

?HiiiiEEEEEEE!?  Tsunade squealed and thrashed her arms and legs.

?Hey!  You?ve got a couple of new teeth!?  Obito said as Tsunade giggled.

Obito and Tsunade played their game a few more times, then Sakura handed Obito Tsunade?s bottle.  He sat down in the rocking chair and rocked his baby Sister as she sucked the bottle dry and fell asleep.

?Out like a light!?  Sakura grinned.

?I think she?s starting to get some pink in her hair??  Obito smiled.

?I noticed that the other day??  Sakura replied.

?So?  How?s Hitomi???  She asked.

?Fine?  We had a nice time??  Obito smiled.

?I like her??  Sakura smiled.  ?I like the way the two of you are with each other?!?

?Thanks, Mom??  Obito grinned.

?I guess the two of you talk marriage from time to time??  Sakura said.

?You got us wired???  Obito smirked.

Sakura chuckled.

?Just so you know, Hitomi said she wants to travel before we start a family?  And I?m okay with that?!?  Obito said.

Just then, Naruto quietly walked in the front door.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 18, 2009)

Read comment #1691 to see what I think.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 19, 2009)

*Chapter 669 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 669 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Eight*


?That?s not a bad idea, Obito?  If things stay quiet down there, I?ll see about rotating Hitomi in for a couple of days?  Give the rest of your squad time to come home for a day??  Naruto said.

?Thanks, Dad?!?  Obito replied.

?Did you go through that Bingo Book, yet??  Naruto asked.

?One of my Clones was to go over it with my squad a couple of hours ago?  When he breaks the Jutsu, I oughta have it!?  Obito said.

Naruto smirked.

?Say, do you ever tick off your Clones???  He asked.

?Every once in a while??  Obito grinned.  ?You??

?All the time!?  Naruto chuckled.

?Well, I should go??  Obito said.

?Take care?  Remember what I said about the Mist??  Naruto said.

?Sure thing, Dad!?

Obito focused his Chakra.

FOOM!

*****

The Tampico made it?s way through the harbor and up to the dock.

Longshoreman walked out onto the dock and tied her off.

Henshaw walked into the room with a tray of food.

?Breakfast is served?!?  He grinned as he sat they tray down.

?Whoa!?  He yelped.

?Calm yourself??  Misty smiled.

?How do I look??  She winked.

Henshaw leaned back against the wall of the room speechless.

Misty grinned and walked over to the table and slid into a chair.

?Try not to drool on my toast will you??  She huffed, then gave Henshaw a sly grin.

Henshaw gulped and cleared his throat as he sat down in another chair.

?A tight sweater and a short skirt?  Be glad I?m posing as your Cousin and not your Father??  Henshaw said as he wiped the sweat from his face with a napkin.

?Yes? well it IS a little? snug!?  She teased as she wiggled slightly in the chair.

?A little???  He asked sheepishly.  ?You can see every curve!?

?Good!  I was going for that!?  She sneered as she ate her scrambled eggs.

?So, what do we do???  Misty asked.

?Well, first we disembark and collect our luggage, then go to the hotel and check in??  Henshaw explained.

?Then, we?ll see the Governor?  Be sure and arrange a meeting with the mark??  

?Got it.?  She replied as she crossed her legs and ate another bite of eggs.

Henshaw gulped.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 20, 2009)

*Chapter 670 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Thirty-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 670 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Thirty-Nine *


?Jack Newbery and his cousin Jill??  Henshaw read in the Mizukage?s Orders.

?Jack and Jill???  Misty asked.

?Lame, but it?ll work.  Let?s get off this thing!?  She huffed.

Henshaw and Misty walked out of their stateroom and onto the deck.

Several of the crew stopped dead in their tracks.  One crew member fell overboard and into the water.

Misty smiled with satisfaction.

They walked down the gangplank, into the main village and over to the hotel.

?Are those glasses the only thing you?re wearing for a disguise??  Misty whispered.

?Trust me, with you beside me, NOBODY is gonna notice me!?  Henshaw grinned.

They spent the next hour checking into the hotel and going over their plans.

?I have the letter of introduction?  We?ll walk over to the Governor?s Office and see Inari??  Henshaw explained.

?There should be an event tonight or tomorrow??

?Right.?  Misty replied.

?Alright?!  Now, coal?  Think coal?  Coal, coal, coal??  Henshaw muttered.

?You? really have to do that??  Misty sneered.

?Just psyching myself up!?  Henshaw replied.

?Now, shall we go??  He asked.

They made their way through the streets to the Governor?s Office and Henshaw handed his letter to the receptionist.

?Very well, Newbery-Sama?  If you and your cousin will have a seat???  She instructed.

Several minutes went by and finally an assistant walked out and ushered them into another office.

?The Governor only has about 10 minutes, but he will receive you, Sir??  He said.

?Thank you!?  Henshaw grinned.

Misty adjusted a ring on her finger.

A couple of minutes later, Inari walked in the door.

?Newbury-Sama???  He asked cheerfully.

?Yes?!  Governor Inari???  Henshaw replied.

?My cousin, Miss Jill Newbury??  He grinned.

?Jill-Chan??  Inari smiled as he took Misty?s hand and kissed her knuckle.

Misty smiled politely, bent her knees and squeezed Inari?s hand.

?Your cousin is very lovely, Newbury-Sama?!?  Inari said.

?She takes after her mother?s side of the family?!?  Henshaw joked.

?Yes?  Won?t you sit down??  Inari asked.

They all sat down in three large armchairs.

?Now, I understand you?re looking for a supplier of coal???  Inari asked.

?Yes, and a shipping company to deliver the coal to my factory??  Henshaw explained.

?Yes, well?  we have several? uh? firmbs? that uh??  Inari started to slur his words and reel in the chair.

?Governor???  Henshaw asked.

Misty got up and walked over.

?Inari?  You are now under our control?  Do you understand??  She asked.

?I.. understand??  Inari replied.

We want you to set Jill up with Obito Uzumaki??  Henshaw said.

?He?s.. engaged??  Inari mumbled.

?Pressure him!?  Henshaw demanded.  ?Tell him it?s for an important state function?!  Understand??

?I.. understand??  Inari replied.

?Is there an event tonight or tomorrow??  Misty asked.

?There is one.. tonight? Roasted..pig? My favorite??  Inari replied.

?Ewww?!?  Misty sneered.

?Shh!?  Henshaw chuckled.

?Very good, Governor?  That?s just fine??  Henshaw grinned.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 20, 2009)

What did they do to Inari?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 21, 2009)

*Chapter 671 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 671 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty *


?How?s it going?  Tami asked as Obito sat at the dock guarding Choji?s body.

?Well, he?s been gone about an hour and a half??  Obito replied.

?Is anybody?s aim getting better??  He asked.

?A couple of ?em??  Tami replied as she sat down.

?And yours??  Obito asked.

Tami blushed and looked away with a huff.

?Well, keep at it?!?  Obito chuckled.

?I?ll tell you the truth, we?re at a disadvantage with these keg-launchers??  Tami replied.

?The ships are able to move and fire, while we?re sitting in the same places?  We?re sitting ducks!?

?So you?re saying this isn?t such a great idea??  Obito said.

?Yeah!  That?s what I?m saying??  Tami sneered.

?Just remember, it?s only one part of the plan??  Obito replied.

?T&D??  Tami sighed.

?T&D?!?  Obito replied.

?Just have everyone concentrate on launching as many kegs as they can as fast as they can?  Have the spotters watch for incoming kegs, and yell for everyone to run when one?s gonna hit.?  Obito explained.

?I don?t want any villagers hurt.?

?After all, the pirates can?t take out all our launchers at one time!?  Obito grinned.

Just then Choji groaned.

?Hey!  You?re back!?  Tami grinned.

?Yeah?  Whew!?  Choji groaned.

?You okay??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  They?re loading their ships and boarding their crews??  Choji said.

?Any word of what they?re up to??  Obito asked.

?They were just told to make ready and stand by??  Choji replied.

?They may not say until after they?ve sailed?  That?s a military operation, not pirates!?  Obito sneered.

?Where?s Shelby??  He asked.

?Training with Rufus??  Tami replied.

?Okay?  Say, Tami??  Obito asked.

?Yeah??

?What?s your take on Rufus?  How would he do in a fight??  Obito asked.

?He?s a fast learner?  He could hold his own with the pirates and some rookie-level Genin??  Tami grinned.

?Fine?  I may put him to work then??  Obito replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 22, 2009)

*Chapter 672 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 672 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-One *


?Let?s go to lunch, then send in another seagull 3 hours from now??  Obito said.

?Sounds good to me!?  Choji grinned.

They walked away from the dock and into the Village.

?Say Obito, how about you Transport us closer and I pickup a seagull there???  Choji asked.

?Yeah? Less time wasted in the air and you?re not as tired when you get there?  Good thinking!?  Obito replied.

?Master Obito!?  Yelped a messenger.

?Master Obito???  Tami snickered.

?Dude??  Obito groaned.

?My apologies, Sir?  How should I address you??  The messenger asked.

?Just? plain ?Obito? is fine??  He replied.

?Yes, Sir?  I have been instructed to tell you Governor Inari wishes to speak with you?!?  The messenger said.

Obito stared at the messenger.

?He?s being awfully formal all of a sudden??  Obito said.

?He has dignitaries with him?!?  The messenger explained.

?Aw, crap!  HK duties?!?  Obito groaned.

?HK???  Tami asked.

?Hokage?s Kid!?  Choji grinned.

Tami snickered.

?Tami?  I swear?  You start crackin? wise, I?ll make you my guest at this thing!?  Obito boomed.

Tami gulped and started to sweat while the messenger cringed.

?And I?ll make you wear a dress!?  He added. 

?Say?  Isn?t it time for lunch??  Tami asked sheepishly.

?He knows how to shut you up?!?  Choji thought.

?When does he want to meet??  Obito asked.

?Uh?  Right away, Sir?!?  The messenger replied feeling weak.

?You okay??  You don?t look so good??  Obito asked.

?It?s because you boomed??  Choji grinned.

?I boomed??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?!?  Tami and Choji smiled and nodded.

?My apologies??  Obito smiled at the messenger.

?Qu..Quite alright, Sir?  This way, please?!?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 23, 2009)

*Chapter 673 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 673 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Two *


?You wanted to see me, Sir??  Obito asked.

?Uh?  Yes!  Yes, I did Obito!?  Inari smiled.

Obito was puzzled, but tried not to show it.

?We have a VIP and his cousin here on business and there is a reception tonight and I need a favor from you??  Inari smiled.

?Uh? Okay, Sir?  If I can??  Obito replied.

?I?d like you to escort the cousin tonight?  She?s about your age and uh??  Inari said, still smiling.

?Sir?  You know I?m engaged??  Obito replied.

?Still, you are the Hokage?s Son?!  Surely you?ve entertained dignitaries before!  Don?t tell me your girl doesn?t understand these things??  Inari said smiling.

?She understands, Sir?  She?s even been to a few receptions herself?  I do try to limit my involvements out of respect for her??  Obito explained.

?I respect that Obito?  However, this is a must have situation for the Wave Country and it will only be for an evening??  Inari smiled.

Obito felt uncomfortable.  Inari had never pressured him before.

?It will really mean a lot to our people, Obito?  Can I count on you??  Inari asked, still smiling.

?You know you can, Sir??  Obito replied.  ?I?ll be there.  What time??

?6:30!?  Inari smiled.

?Yes, Sir?  Anything else??  Obito asked.

?Bring a corsage?!?  Inari smiled.

?A corsage??  Obito glared.

?Yes.  Dismissed?!?  Inari smiled.

?Yes, Sir?!?  Obito saluted.

He walked out the door and scratched his head.

Obito created a Clone and instructed him to return to the Leaf and get his formal Hokage?s Kid suit.

?I didn?t want to have to dress up??  Obito muttered as he walked to the restaurant.

Henshaw and Misty observed from the second floor of a building across from the Governor?s Office.

?Whoa!  That?s him??  Misty asked.

?Yep!  Big kid, isn?t he??  Henshaw replied. 

?I?m supposed to seduce that?!?  She hissed.

?What do you want?  Some hunky, pretty-boy from a Shojo Manga???  Henshaw asked.

?He?s more like a bulk?!?  She sneered.

?Just do your job and wear something strapless!?  Henshaw sneered back.

Misty pouted and blew a lock of hair out of her face.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Near Reality (Apr 23, 2009)

These are so good ! Keep up the good work, loved reading each and every one of them.


----------



## Gotas (Apr 23, 2009)

I know he'll resist her. (though, I wouldn't. Like Bart Simpson said: "Persuade me")


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 24, 2009)

*Chapter 674 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 674 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Three *


Tami knocked on the door.

?Obito???  She called out.

?Yeah?  Come on in!?  He replied.  ?I?m just scraping my face?!?

Tami walked in.  Obito stood in front of the bathroom mirror with a straight-edge razor and his face soaped up.

?Did you find anything???  Obito asked.

?No, they?re staying in their rooms until tonight??  Tami replied.

?Hmmm??  Obito said as he slid the razor down his cheek in a slow and deliberate motion.

?Wow?  You like it close, don?t you??  She winced.

?I have to suppress my Chakra or it dulls the blade??  He grinned.

?This still takes a while for me to do??  He said as he made another stroke.

?Requires some concentration, too!?

?Uh, I can come back if you like??  Tami said.

?Nah??  He said sliding the razor down his throat.

?The really hard part is shaving the back of my neck!?  

Tami took a deep breath and shook her head.

?Do you really think something?s wrong with the Governor???  She asked.

?Just a hunch?  I want you guys to stay on alert while I?m at this shindig??  Obito said as he shaved his chin.

?Shindig???  Tami asked.

?Never heard that word before???  Obito grinned.

?No?!?  Tami cackled.

?It?s one that Hitomi looked up?!  She?s always looking for big words and an opportunity to use them?  Kind of a game we play??  Obito explained.

?Oh?!  Are you sure she?s okay with you going out with this girl???  Tami replied.

?She wouldn?t be over-joyed, but she knows the drill.?  Obito said.

?I?ve taken her to a few receptions in Konoha and she?s had to dance with other men for the sake of ?diplomatic relations??!?  Obito explained.

?I see??  Tami replied.

?I hate dressing up?  Always have?  But, having her there with me makes it all worthwhile!?  Obito grinned.

?You and Hitomi are hopeless romantics?!?  Tami scoffed.

?Not any more than you and Choji?!?  Obito said washing the soap off his face.

?Oh, shut up!  You?re the one got him started?!?  Tami huffed slightly embarrassed.

Obito chuckled.

?He loves you and you love him?  He just wants a commitment to go with it, that?s all??  Obito said.

?I? told him I thought we were too young for something like that??  Tami said sheepishly.

?Hmm?  Understandable.  This is a dangerous business??  Obito replied.

Tami was silent.

?He?s respecting your wishes???  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  Maybe too much??  Tami muttered.

?Well, it?s your relationship??  Obito replied. 

?Now, if you will excuse me, I need to finish up here?  Have the Team meet here in 30 minutes!? 


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, after dancing with other dudes, she can't complain about Obito going out with Misty.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 25, 2009)

*Chapter 675 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 675 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Four *


?Henshaw-Sama??  A man asked from the shadows.

?Your team is here???  Henshaw asked.

?Yes, Sir?  Both squads.?  The man replied.

?Your men have no identification??  Who you are or where you came from??  Henshaw asked.

?We?re all clean??  The man said.

?Good?  You have your instructions?  Nothing has changed.?  Henshaw said.

?Understood.?  The man said as he slipped his mask up over his nose.

*****

?The ship were about here??  Choji said as he pointed to a chart.  

?My guess is they could be here by dawn??

Just then Obito walked out of his room.

?Whoa!?  Tami yelped.

"Hubba-Hubba!"  Shelby grinned as her eyes grew wide.

The two girls then started to howl, whistle and make wolf calls.

?Down girls... Easy?!?  Obito grinned.

?Pretty snazzy, Obito?!?  Choji snickered.

?I kinda like the dark brown?!?  Tami added.

?Well it was a gift from your Uncle?!  Gaara?!?  Obito replied as he fastened his sword to his hip and wrapped a sash around his waist.

?Gaara??  The Kazekage???  Rufus asked.

?Yeah?  He and my Dad go way back??  Obito replied.

Choji quickly informed Obito about the Pirate?s ships and their positions.

?Well, I should only be gone for 3 hours or so?  Everyone stay alert??  Obito instructed.  

?Shelby, you and Rufus keep an eye on Governor Inari?s family??

?Before you go, here?!?  Obito said as he tossed the Bingo Book to Rufus.

?Look through that and let us know if you?ve seen any of those people??

?Obito?!?  Shelby exclaimed.

?Just know that?s a classified document and I?m putting a lot of trust in you??  Obito said.

?I..I won?t let you down, Obito??  Rufus replied.

?I know you won?t?!?  Obito grinned.

?Well, I guess I?m off?  Be sure and put that book away, and Choji, you take it easy?  You?ve used a lot of Chakra??

?I also have a couple of clones henged and prowling the streets.?

?Right!?  They replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 26, 2009)

*Chapter 676 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 676 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Five *


?Hey, are you about ready??  Henshaw asked as he walked into the room.

?Just about??  Misty replied from her bedroom.

Henshaw looked at his watch.

?What do you think??  She asked as she walked into the room.

Henshaw stood stunned with his mouth open as Misty struck a pose in a bright blue strapless dress.

?Wh..What?s holding that up???  He asked as a little blood trickled from one nostril.

?I?ve heard that a handyman?s secret weapon is a roll of duct tape??  She huffed dramatically.

?Well, I could teach the handyman a few tricks about duct tape that would give him a coronary!?  She sneered with a wicked grin.

Blood was dripping from both of Henshaw?s nostrils and his glasses were beginning to fog.

?Oh, uh?  Would you finish zipping me up??  She asked as she flipped her hair over her shoulder and held the top of the dress to her chest.

?Uwaaaa!?  Blood spurted from Henshaw?s nose as he passed out and fell to the floor.

Misty smiled with evil satisfaction.

*****

?Captain?  What are your orders??  The First Mate asked.

?I was just looking over the contract, now??  The Captain replied.

?Seems we?re to steam to the Wave Country?s Capital and launch an attack.  I knew I wasn?t charging that doofus Mitzukage enough??

?While we?re en route, we?re to rendezvous with the Deg?ello and clear a path for her into the harbor?!?

?What for, Captain??  The First Mate asked.

?That Taggert doesn?t say?  He keeps a lot of plans to himself and I hate going in half-blind??  The Captain replied.

*****

Obito walked into the Governor?s Palace with the corsage in his hand.

?Ahh, Obito!  You?re right on time!?  Inari smiled with his arms open wide.

?Please?  Come in and I?ll introduce you!?

Obito took a deep breath and followed Inari inside.

?Obito, may I introduce Jack Newbury and this lovely creature is his cousin, Jill Newbury.?  Inari smiled.

?Newbury-Sama?  Jill-Chan?  This is Obito Uzumaki of the Leaf, Son of the Seventh Hokage!?  Inari smiled.

Obito smiled, nodded his head and bowed slightly.

?Obito-Kun?  I?ve heard a lot about you?!?  Henshaw grinned as he reached out and shook Obito?s hand.

?A pleasure, Sir?  I must admit, I?ve heard more about your cousin than I have of you?  I believe the Governor here is smitten by her?!?  Obito grinned.

?Ahh!?  Henshaw grinned while the others laughed.

?Jill-Chan?  This is for you?!?  Obito smiled as he opened the corsage.

?Thank you, Obito-Kun?!?  Misty nodded politely.

?With your permission, Sir??  Obito asked as he held the flower up.

Misty cleared her throat, took a breath and held it while thrusting her chest forward.

Obito gulped and forced a smile as he gently tugged the hem of the fabric and pinned on the corsage.

?Mmm?  Your good at this!?  Misty grinned.  ?The last guy was so nervous that he almost passed out?!?

?Hehe?  You?d be surprised what I?m good at?!?  Obito grinned.

?Hnnn?  Obito-Kun!  I believe you bear watching!?  Henshaw joked.

?I assure you, Sir?  My intentions are... honorable?!?  Obito replied.

?Shall we go?  The guests are waiting?!?  Inari smiled.

?Yes, of course Governor!?  Henshaw replied.

Obito smiled and extended his elbow.

Misty smiled in return and firmly grasped Obito?s arm with her hand.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 27, 2009)

*Chapter 677 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 677 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Six *


Governor Inari, Obito, Henshaw and Misty made their way to the reception.

Henshaw looked behind him at Obito and Misty as they started down the stairs to the ballroom.

“Why hasn’t he dropped?”  Henshaw thought to himself.

Misty thought the same thing herself.

“I hope you like to dance, Jill-Chan…  I know the ladies back home do.”  Obito smiled.

“Oh…  Yes!  Yes, of course Obito-Kun…!”  Misty replied.

“I was also hoping that perhaps you could show me some of the Village tomorrow…!”

“I believe that can be arranged…”  Obito replied.

“Things are very slow here, and I doubt the pirates will attack again.”

“Do you really think so?”  Misty asked.

“Well, that’s my gut instinct and it’s rarely wrong!”  Obito boasted then started to chuckle.

Misty and Henshaw also began to laugh.

“Obito-Kun, your confidence is most reassuring!”  Henshaw grinned.

*****

Rufus flipped through the Bingo Book and studied it’s pages.

“You about finished?”  Shelby asked.

“Just about…”  He replied.

“Obito handed that book to you himself.  Lot of trust there…”  Tami said.

“Yeah…  That’s big, man!”  Choji added.

“Is it?”  Rufus asked.

“Yeah…  In fact there was a time when everyone of us could be executed for allowing anyone but a Leaf Shinobi to see one…”  Choji replied.

Rufus gulped.

“Well, uhhh…  You may think I’m crazy, but I’ve seen a couple of people who are in this book…”  Rufus said.

“You have?”  Shelby asked.

“When?  Where?”  Choji asked.

“Here…  This morning at the palace…  I had some paperwork to file…”  Rufus replied.

Choji looked at the book.

“This guy right here.”  Rufus pointed.  “He was wearing glasses today, but that’s him!”

The Three gathered around and looked at the book.

“Front Seat Henshaw…  A-Rank Criminal…  Kill on sight orders superseded by order of Seventh Hokage.  Capture alive if possible!”  Choji read.

“And look here…”  Rufus said flipping the pages.  “This is the girl Obito is supposed to be with tonight, isn’t it?”

“Misty Farmer… Aliases unknown.  Wanted for questioning.  Use extreme caution.”  Tami read.

“She’s got shoulder length hair, but I’d swear it’s the same girl…  Just the fact she’s with this Henshaw character…”  Rufus said.

“Anyone else you recognize?”  Choji asked.

“No…”  Rufus said as he shook his head.

“Should we go tell Obito?”  Shelby asked.

“No…  If he’s with them I’m sure he realizes who they are…  We carry out our orders as he gave them to us.”  Choji replied.

“What?!”  Rufus yelped.  “What if Obito needs our help?”

The Three snickered.

“Most of the time the best way to help Obito is to stay out of his way!”  Choji grinned.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 28, 2009)

No update tonight.  Sorry.

We had wind and storms in the area and it knocked out power along with  my internet connection.

(I lost 2 draft's already trying to write up the next Chapter)

Things are back up, but I'm takin' a break!


----------



## Gotas (Apr 28, 2009)

It's OK, you can't kill yourself writing. As long as you keep the great quality if there's 1 or 2 days you don't write I don't think anyone'll die.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 29, 2009)

*Chapter 678 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 678 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Seven *


Obito and Misty danced to 3 different pieces of music.  After the third piece, Henshaw waved Misty over.

?Would you excuse me for a moment, Obito-Kun??  She asked.

?Of course!?  Obito grinned.

Henshaw grabbed Misty by her arm and led her away.

?What?s wrong?  I thought he?d pass out like Inari did?!?  Henshaw whispered.

?The drug doesn?t have a 100% success rate?  I thought you knew that!?  Misty whispered in reply.

?Well, why won?t it work??  Henshaw demanded to know.

?It?s supposed to be absorbed through the skin?  Some Ninja have defenses against that sort of thing?!?  Misty replied.

?Well if that won?t work, then figure something out?  You know the rules?  Accomplish the mission or don?t come back alive!?  Henshaw sneered.

?I don?t need you to remind me?!?  Misty replied in a whispered hiss.

?I don?t care if you?re able to split the sheets with him or not, just be sure you capture him?!?  Henshaw whispered back.

?I?ll tease him with the goods and lure him up to my room after dinner?  Be patient.?  Misty replied as she stuck out her chest.

?Gahh!?  Henshaw whispered as he took out a handkerchief and held it up to his nose.

Misty let out a wicked giggle as she grinned and walked back toward Obito.

?Damn that girl!?  Henshaw muttered as he blotted the blood from his nose.

*****

Obito snuck a quick look at Hitomi?s picture?



> ?Obito? Thanks for making that promise to me and my folks? That takes a lot of pressure off of me??  Hitomi smiled.
> 
> ?It does? How so??? Obito asked.
> 
> ...



Obito smiled and slipped the photo back into his inside coat pocket.

?There you are!?  Misty cooed.

Obito turned around and winced as Misty deliberately leaned forward at an angle to tease Obito with her assets.

?Jill-Chan??  Obito said as he cleared his throat.  

?I believe there is time for one more dance before dinner?!?  Obito smiled.

?I?d love to!?  Misty smiled back.


*To be continued?

*** See Chapters 225 and 226 on Page 29 ~ FLJ
*


----------



## Gotas (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn, I think he won't be able to resist.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 30, 2009)

*Chapter 679 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 679 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Eight *


The Reception Party made their way into the large dining room and sat down to a huge feast.

Obito sat next to Misty, then was called away to meet some of the dignitaries and sign a few autographs.

One of the waiters came by filling water glasses.

“You may fill this glass, too…!”  Misty smiled handing the waiter Obito’s glass.

“Y..Yes, Ma’am…”  The waiter replied.

“Two capsules of the strongest dosage…”  Misty thought to herself as she slight-of-hand palmed them between her fingers.

Misty dropped the capsules into Obito’s water as the waiter handed her back the glass.

“Thank you!”  She smiled.

“Y..You’re welcome, Ma’am…”  The waiter replied with blood trickling from his nose.

A few minutes later, Obito returned to his seat.

“My!  I didn’t realize you were so popular…!”  Misty cooed.

“I’m popular with a lot of people!”  Obito boasted with a grin.

“A few of ‘em have even put a price on my head!”

Obito picked up the glass of water and took a huge gulp of it.

“I take it you must be a dangerous man…”  Misty said seductively.

“I like dangerous men!”  She whispered.

Obito grinned.

“I hope so…  I can be…VERY..dangerous!”  Obito sneered.

“Say, I hate to make a pig of myself, but I could eat another steak!”  He grinned.

“Knock yourself out!”  Misty replied.  “I prefer my men well-fed!”

“Gotta keep their strength up!”  She smiled.

“Damn!”  She thought to herself as a second waiter served Obito a large T-Bone.  

“It didn’t even faze him…  Okay, let him stuff his face, then ‘Plan B’…!”

“Wow…  Lotta guys here have nosebleeds tonight!”  Obito grinned as the waiter left holding his nose with a napkin.

“Really?  I hadn’t noticed…!”  Misty grinned and laughed as Obito ate his steak.

*****

“There’s the Leaf Shinobi…”  The leader of Henshaw’s men whispered.

“I thought there was only supposed to be 3 of ‘em…”  A second man said.

“He’s the youngest Son of the big shipping dude here…”  Replied a third.

“If he’s still here, just eliminate him with the others!”  The leader said.

“Yes, Sir…!”  The men replied in a whisper.


*To be continued… 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 1, 2009)

*Chapter 680 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Forty-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 680 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Forty-Nine *


Henshaw glanced at his watch and sighed.

He then looked out of the corner of his eye at Misty.

Misty was conversing with Obito and felt a chill when she realized Henshaw was glaring at her.

?You okay??  Obito asked.

?I?m fine!?  She smiled.  ?Go on??

?Well, anyway the next thing I knew were all these explosions going off, one after the other?  I got one wounded guy in one arm, and another one in my other??

Obito continued to tell his story as Misty reached for her drink, picked up the glass and took a sip.

She pretended to listen to Obito and deliberately ?accidentally? dropped the glass into her lap.

?Ohhh!?  She yelped.

?Here!?  Obito said handing her his napkin.

Three of the waiters rushed over with towels and napkins.  Blood started to trickle from their noses as they started bend around Misty as they mopped up her drink from the table.

?Ooohhhh!  That cider is cold?!?  She whined as she stood up.

?You should get that dress into some water before the stain sets??  One of the ladies at the table said.

?Obito?  Could I impose on you to escort me back to the hotel??  Misty grinned.

?Yes, of course?!?  Obito smiled.

?Let me get my wrap??  Misty replied.

They walked out the door and down the street to the hotel, then up 2 flights of stairs.

?This is nice!?  Obito grinned.

?Yes?  The hotel is very well kept??  Misty replied as she handed Obito the key to her room.

?I was referring to you, Jill-Chan?!?  Obito grinned as he unlocked the door and pushed it open.

Misty bit her lower lip and started to blush.

?Won?t you come in???  She cooed.  ?I?ll change into something else?!?

?Sure!?  Obito smiled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe he fell for it. Though, he may not... He may have uncovered her plan...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 1, 2009)

Gotas said:


> I can't believe he fell for it. Though, he may not... He may have uncovered her plan...


Yes,he fell for that one good......It is interesting story....Go on.....


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2009)

*Chapter 681 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 681 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty *


Misty walked into the room, turned on the light and smiled seductively at Obito.

?Would you unzip me??  She asked.

?Certainly?!?  Obito replied with a sly sneer as he unzipped the dress.

?I?ll put this in the sink and be right out?  Make yourself comfortable?!?  She cooed.

Misty went into her bedroom and shut the door.

Obito started to look around, checking the walls and lamps.

?Obito??  Misty called from her room, ?I have some cider in the refrigerator?!  Would you pour us a couple of glasses??

?Sure!?  Obito replied.

He walked into the kitchen area, took two glasses from the cabinet, opened the refrigerator and poured the cider into the glasses.

Obito sniffed the cider, tasted it and smiled.

Misty walked out of her room in a low-cut mini-dress.

?How do you like this??  She asked, striking a pose and showing off her curves.

?Sweet!?  He grinned.

Misty slinked over and took her glass from Obito and took a sip.

?I was referring to the cider, of course?!?  He chuckled.

?Oh, you?!?  Misty gushed.

?You look fantastic!?  Obito grinned.

Misty started to blush.

?Tell me something, Jill-Chan???  Obito asked leaning back on the bar on his elbow, ?Which drug did you use on the Governor???

Misty?s blood ran cold.

?What??  She whispered.

?You heard me??  Obito said taking a large gulp of the cider while glaring at Misty.

?Drug???  She asked incredulously, ?What do you???

?Cut the crap, Jill..or whatever your name is?!?  Obito growled.

Misty licked her lips and took a deep breath.

?Okay?  We..We?re industrial spies.. looking for trade secrets??

?I said to cut the crap!?  Obito boomed.

Misty cringed.

?You and ol? ?Front Seat Henshaw? are in our Bingo Book??  Obito explained.

?Your pal has a page or two and those glasses he?s wearing has to be the lamest disguise I?ve seen outside of a comic book or a Shounen Manga!?

?Hehe?  Cute!?  Misty sneered.

?I figure you?re using Euphoria 86, Ropadope or one of the Doofus compounds?  Now which is it??  Obito asked calmly.

?It?s the Euphoria?  Odorless, tasteless, non-toxic??  Misty replied.

?It won?t kill anyone, but gives the operative complete power of suggestion for 24 hours?!?

?It can also can be absorbed through the skin, or poured into any liquid?  You?re drinking it now?!?  Misty sneered.

?And you?ve taken the antidote, of course?!?  Obito winked and downed the rest of his glass.

Misty gulped.

?And obviously so have you?!?  She said nervously.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 2, 2009)

I knew it, I knew it *victory dance* that guy rocks.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 2, 2009)

No update tonight...

We got high winds, rain, hail, hard-drive frying lightning and tornado warnings in North Texas...! 

Even the Dallas Cryboys got blowed away...


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 3, 2009)

I wonder where the romance of Hinata and Naruto is because that bit of the story I like the most.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2009)

I came expecting Star Trek and was sorely disappointed.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> I came expecting Star Trek and was sorely disappointed.




The Konoha 12 vs. the Romulans...???

Starship Kakashi...???  


Oh, yeah...!  We have electricity!


----------



## Gotas (May 3, 2009)

More chapters... Brain freezing... Lack of Great Fanfic Chapters in blood...


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 3, 2009)

*Chapter 682 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 682 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-One *


“Now, what are you up to…?  What’s your plan?”  Obito growled.

“You think I’m going to tell you?!”  Misty huffed.

Obito glared at Misty.

“You don’t understand your situation…  Either you surrender or you die!”  Obito said firmly.

“You’re the one who doesn’t understand!”  Misty cooed as she stepped back, reached down and ripped the hem of her skirt open.

Strapped to her thigh was a small weapon’s pouch.  Misty reached inside and pulled out two smoke grenades and tossed them.

“Ah, crap!”  Obito growled to himself as he waved at the smoke.

“You think you can escape?”  Obito yelled.

“Hehe…  Who says I want to?”  Misty cooed as she weaved her handsigns.

Obito continued to wave through the smoke.  As it started to clear he saw Misty’s silhouette on the other side of the room.

Next thing Obito saw was a large object flying toward him.

“Whoa!  Hey!”  He boomed.

“Caught you!”  Misty cooed into Obito’s ear and then giggled.

The smoke cleared a little more where Obito could see where Misty had become flat like a blanket and wrapped herself around his body and arms.

“Shapeshifter…  You’re a shapeshifter…”  Obito growled.

“You’re not a dumb as you look…!”  Misty smiled.

Obito tried to raise his arms, but Misty stretched with his movements.

“Inhuman strength doesn’t do you much good when I can stretch farther than you can reach!”  Misty said to his face, then stole a kiss.

“Now what the heck kind of a fight is this?!”  Obito boomed.

Misty giggled.

“This isn’t a fight, silly…  This is a torrid love affair…!”  She cooed.

“Eh…?”

“My mission is to have your baby…  For the Water Country of course…!”  Misty whispered into his ear, then stretched her head to his other side.

“I get it…  So the Water County can breed Ninja with my abilities…  Mom always said someone might try something like this…”  Obito muttered.

The Mistukage figures you and your little girlfriends in the Leaf have already started your own baby factory…  You’ve got him worried!”  Misty said.

“That’s a little sick…  For one thing, we don’t do that in the Leaf…  Not anymore…  Second, I’m already committed to someone else…!”  Obito replied.

“Ohhh…  You’re one of these idealistic, do-gooders…  I knew there was something that I really didn’t like about you!”  Misty huffed.

“At any rate, I’m to also capture you or kill you…  Failure to do so isn’t an option for me…”

“Now, why don’t we have some fun and just do it?!”  Misty smiled and blew into his ear.

“I told you…  I’m already committed to someone else.”  Obito glared at Misty.

“Hasn’t anyone ever told you…?  Stolen waters are sweet!”  Misty licked her lips, mocking Obito.

“Hehe…  Why go out for hamburger when you can have steak at home?”  Obito grinned.  

“Hmph!  So innocent, naïve and serious at the same time…”  Misty said.

“I figure you’re hard to kill, so I’ll let the Mizukage worry about it…”

Misty unwrapped her hand and arm from Obito’s wrist and stretched it over to retrieve a Scroll from the coffee table.

“I’ll just Seal you to this and hand you over…”  She huffed.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2009)

*Chapter 683 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 683 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Two *


Obito grinned and grabbed a chunk of Misty with his hand while she was reaching for the Scroll.

?YE-AAAHHH!?  She screeched.

?I?m sorry!  Did that hurt?? Obito asked.

?How about this??  He asked, digging his fingers into her flesh and twisting.

?Ugk--AAAAAA!?  Misty howled in pain, her eyes bugging out.

?Let?s take this outside?!?  Obito smirked.

FOOM!

They Transported to a secluded place in the woods.

?Wh..What did you do??!?  Misty demanded to know.

?We?re about halfway between the Wave and Konoha?  Now come on, spill it!  Tell me what you know!?  Obito growled.

?I?ll never talk!?  Misty hissed.

?Then get off of me and I?ll take you to Konoha!?  Obito boomed.

?No way, sport!  My mission is to take you back to the Mist!?  Misty argued.

Obito dug in his fingers and twisted again.

?EYAAAAA?!?  Misty shrieked again.

?Let go!?  Obito said calmly.

?Never!?  Misty panted.

?Okay, we?ll try this, then??  Obito said as he forced his hand between strips of Misty, into his pocket and pulled out an Exploding Tag.

?Last chance??  He said.

?You fool!  You?ll kill us both!?  Misty yelled.

?Not ?us??  Just you!?  Obito replied as the Tag started to burn.

Misty cringed and screamed just before the Tag exploded in a huge fireball, leveling trees and sending birds flying for their lives.

?Ah, crap!  Still haven?t learned how to suppress my Chakra right??  Obito huffed.

Misty was trembling, but still coiled around Obito.

?Still with us??  He asked.

?You? Bastard?  What ARE you???  Misty glared.

?You don?t know anything about me, do you??  What did your intelligence tell you??  Obito asked puzzled.

?They don?t tell us anything except who our target is!  It keeps us on a sharper edge in the Mist!?  Misty replied.

?I?ve killed tougher guys that you!  Twenty-five!  I?ve killed twenty-five Shinobi in the 5 years I?ve been an assassin!  How many have you killed??

Obito glared at Misty in silence.

?You..really don?t know anything about me, do you???  Obito sneered.

?Alright, stud!  How many have YOU killed??  Misty sneered back.

?I don?t want to talk about it??  Obito muttered.

?What say we try this again??  He asked as he forced his hand back into his pocket.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 5, 2009)

25 in 5 years, I expected more of her.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 6, 2009)

*Chapter 684 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 684 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Three *


Obito pulled out a second Exploding Tag and set it off.

Misty was shaking in terror and trying to hold onto her grip.

?Ah--HHH!  Still haven?t got it??  Obito growled to himself.  

?Oh, well!  Third time?s the charm!?  He chuckled as he reached into his pocket.

Misty glared with contempt at Obito.

?Let?s go ahead and try 3 Tags this time!?  Obito said enthusiastically.

?Wait?  I..I give up??  Misty whimpered.

Obito eased his grip where he had grabbed her and she slithered off of him.

?God, that hurts?!?  Misty groaned as she knelt on the ground and held her side where Obito had twisted his fingers into her flesh.

?Go ahead and.. throw up?  You?ll feel better??  Obito said calmly.

?I?ll take you to Konoha where they can tend to your injuries??

?I..I failed??  Misty muttered.  ?To have it all end like this??

Obito heard a crunch as he watched Misty bite down on something in her mouth and start to yell, groan, pant and cry.

Obito sighed, pulled out a candy bar and sat on the ground while Misty rolled around for a minute or so.

?Say?  Let me know when you finally figure out that your poison?s not working?!?  He said.

Misty stopped thrashing around and sat up.

?It?s not working?!?  She thought to herself.

She held onto her side and glared again at Obito.

?Why?  HOW?!?  She hissed.

?You know when you were dosing me at dinner??  Obito explained while waving his candy bar.

?Well, I was dosing you?!?  Obito said as he took another bite and chewed it.

?You Bastard?!?  Misty sneered.

?The Leaf?s universal antidote?  Mom made it!?  Obito grinned proudly.

?Now??  Obito said as he scarfed the last bite and stood to his feet, ?If you?re through fooling around??

?SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!?

Obito created one Clone.

?Take her to the Leaf Hospital?s Prison Ward and get Ibiki and High-Pockets on this.  Let me know what you find out as soon as you can.?  Obito instructed his Clone.

?Right!?  The Clone replied.

?I?ll be back in the Wave?!?  Obito said.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 6, 2009)

Damn, 3 tags at the same time?! I would have quit too.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 7, 2009)

*Chapter 685 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 685 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Four *


“Governor!  This is a great reception you put together…!”  Henshaw grinned.

“As you requested…  Jack!”  Inari smiled.

“What do you say to you and me stepping out onto the balcony over here and discuss a little business?”  Henshaw asked, holding up his arm toward the balcony.

“More coal business…?  Sure!  We need all of that we can get!”  Inari smiled as he took another gulp from his glass and staggered toward the hall.

“You poor fool…”  Henshaw thought to himself,  “In a few minutes you’ll be dead along with your family and those meddling Leaf Ninja’s…!”

“Governor…  You really have a beautiful city here!”  Henshaw grinned and he held a Kunai up his sleeve.

“Glad you like it…  Jack!  It’s where we put all our stuff!”  Inari smiled as he took another drink from his glass.

Suddenly they heard people yelling in the reception hall.

“Hey, we should get back, Jack…  Sounds like somebody’s cutting a rug…!”  Inari smiled.

“Don’t tell me those guys started without the signal…?!”  Henshaw thought to himself.

“Have to move fast now!”  He sneered as he gripped the Kunai and was about to shove it into Inari’s back.

FOOM!  “INARI!”  Obito boomed as he Transported next to them.

Obito grabbed the Kunai with one hand and back-handed Henshaw in his face with his other hand, sending Henshaw sliding across the floor and into the wall several feet away.

“Hey…  Obito…!”  Inari smiled as he reeled.  “You shouldn’t hit the dignitary like that…  He won’t buy our coal…!”

“Governor Inari…  He’s a spy and he’s been drugging you… And I think you’ve had enough of this…!”  Obito explained calmly as he took away the glass Inari was holding.

The crowd from the reception started to come around the corner and watch.

“Drugged…?”  Inari asked.

“Yes, Sir…”

“Oh…  No wonder I feel so funky…”  Inari smiled.

Obito motioned to a couple of the men he knew to come and take care of Inari then walked over to Henshaw.

“You…  Son of a…”  Henshaw cursed as he spit a bloody tooth out of his mouth.  “How’d you know…?” 

“We have some great intelligence in the Leaf…”  Obito grinned as he reached down, grabbed Henshaw by his lapels and yanked him to his feet.

“My instructions are to take you alive and back to the Leaf for interrogation…  We’re gonna find out what you know!”  Obito smiled with satisfaction.

“You’ll never take me alive…!”  Henshaw grinned as he bit down on the capsule that was hidden in his mouth.

“That old shtick…?”  Obito grinned as he held Henshaw against the wall.

A few seconds later Henshaw realized nothing was happening.

“What…”  He gasped.

“The hand is quicker than the eye…”  Obito grinned as he held up an empty syringe. 

“None of your poisons will work now…”  Obito sneered in his face.

“You…  Bastard…”  Henshaw sneered back with blood trickling from the corner of his mouth.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (May 7, 2009)

How could Inari fall for that!?


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 8, 2009)

*Chapter 686 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 686 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Five * 


Obito created another Clone and then walked over to Inari.

?Here, Sir?  This is an antidote for the drug they used.?  Obito said as he stuck Inari with the needle.

?You should start to feel better in a couple of minutes.?

?A one size fits all serum, eh???  Henshaw asked as the Clone held onto him.

?Something like that!? Obito grinned.

?When you popped into the room, we didn?t know what to think??  One man said to Obito.

?Well thanks for pointing me in the right direction just the same!?  Obito replied.

?Everything?s under control folks!?  Obito waved to the crowd.

Henshaw started to laugh.

?Fool.?

?What do you mean by that???  Inari asked.

?What he means, Sir, is that there?s more to this plot?  Isn?t that right??  Obito asked Henshaw.

?You?re not getting? beans outta me??  Henshaw sneered.

FOOM!  Obito?s other Clone Transported into the room.

?What did you find out??  Obito asked.

?Misty?  That?s the girl?s name?  Doesn?t know much?  Just that he had other plans and it all happens tonight!?  The Clone reported.

?You took her alive, too??  Henshaw asked.

?Took you a while??  Obito replied, ignoring Henshaw.

?Well??  The Clone chuckled.  ?Misty gave Ibiki, High-Pockets and a couple of the others nosebleeds??

Obito and the Clone holding Henshaw grinned and chuckled.

?She gave High-Pockets a nosebleed??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  Just by walking into the room?!?  The Clone replied.

?You gave him a hard time, of course???  The Second Clone asked.

?You bet!?  The First Clone replied.

?Sam?  Get Mason and tell him to put the guard on full alert!?  Inari said rubbing his temple.

?Sir, let?s not do that yet?  We have some time and I don?t want to alert the enemy spies??  Obito said.

?Two?  Take Henshaw to the Leaf and tell High-Pockets it?s a rush job!?

?Right!?  The Clone replied.

FOOM!

?One, stay with the Governor and the guests here.?  Obito instructed.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 8, 2009)

Isn't High-Pockets too young to have nosebleeds with her?

OT: Yeah, rank up!!! Academy teacher Gotas on the run.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 10, 2009)

*Chapter 687 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 687 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Six *


“Sure is a dark night tonight…”  Choji said as they checked on the keg launchers.

“Give your eyes time to adjust…!”  Tami replied.

“How can you see…?”  Choji asked.

Tami giggled.

Two Henshaw’s men shadowed Choji and Tami from a distance.

Tami was feeling playful and picked up a rock as tossed it behind Choji.

Choji jumped and reached for his Kunai.

Tami snickered.

“Was that you…?”  Choji sneered.

Tami giggled again.

“You little twerp…!  Be serious will you?”  Choji scolded her.

“Oooo…!  Listen to the Rookie Chuunin…!”  Tami mocked.

“Look, Obito put us on alert down here…  This is no time for flirting…!”  Choji said.

“Aw, Obito worries like an old lady…!”  Tami huffed.

“You can see there's nothing going on down here…  All the action is in the Village at the reception…!”

“Yeah…  But still…  We need to look sharp!”  Choji snapped authoritatively.

“You’re so serious…”  Tami mocked again with a gruff voice.

“Let’s get some action of our own going down here…!”  She whispered into his ear.

“Tami…  We…  Aw, what the heck!”  Choji said as he grabbed Tami and bent her over backward for a kiss.

Tami giggled, threw her arms around Choji’s neck and welcomed his kiss.

Henshaw’s men silently signaled to each other as Tami and Choji smooched for a couple of minutes.

“Hey, you can almost hear the music from here…”  Tami cooed.

“Yeah…  Can I have this dance?”  Choji grinned.

“Thought you’d never ask!”  Tami smiled.

They held each other and swayed slow as they listened to the music in the distance.

“Wind’s carrying the sound just right…”  Choji whispered.

“Yeah…”  Tami grinned as she closed her eyes and nuzzled her face into Choji’s shoulder.

Suddenly, three Kunai whizzed out of the dark.  Two of them struck Choji in his back and the third in the back of his head.

“CHOJI!”  Tami shrieked as he slumped to the ground.

Three more Kunai flew from a second direction, one striking Tami in the chest and a second Kunai went halfway into her forehead.

She convulsed, gagged and fell to the ground over Choji’s lifeless body.

Henshaw’s two men ran up cautiously.

“Right through her head!  You sure know how to do it right, Boone…!  You sure do!”  One of the men said excitedly.

“Then again, maybe he doesn’t!”  A girl’s voice said from behind.

Tami and Choji’s Shadow Clones disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“Aww, crrr--ap!”  The man cursed as he drew another Kunai.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (May 10, 2009)

For a moment I thought I had to kill you for having them killed in such riddicullous way. Sorry for mispelling.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 12, 2009)

Gotas said:


> For a moment I thought I had to kill you for having them killed in such riddicullous way. Sorry for mispelling.



I was gonna have 'em duck in the middle of a waltz, but changed my mind... 

The "Funky Chicken"...  Now THAT would be ridiculous...!

By the way, the forum has spell-check.  Just right-click over the word.
(Or maybe it's just my computer...???)


*****  UPDATE  ****

There will be a brief time out while I deal with a sick friend.

Nothing serious.  Just had the dog fixed and she requires my complete undivided attention for a couple of days... 

I need a breather anyway as I go into the ending of this epic arc!

More exciting adventure to come!  ...after I write it.   



*​


----------



## Gotas (May 12, 2009)

No problem. Take yor time.


----------



## Willez (May 13, 2009)

Just registered to say I'm impressed with the work you've put into this. Very nice story, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Gotas (May 13, 2009)

Willez said:


> Just registered to say I'm impressed with the work you've put into this. Very nice story, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.



Totally! FLJ, you were one of the main reasons I joined


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 13, 2009)

Willez said:


> Just registered to say I'm impressed with the work you've put into this. Very nice story, I'm looking forward to the next chapter.




Glad you like it!  Many thanks!

The time off has given me a chance to rethink the next few chapters...  And I like the changes better! 

Now to jot it down before I forget it!


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 14, 2009)

*Chapter 688 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 688 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Seven  *


Tami and Choji?s Shadow Clones disappeared in a puff of smoke.

?Aww, crrr--ap!?  The man cursed as he drew another Kunai.

Choji struck a flare and held it up.

?Ahhh!  Can?t move!?  The man yelped as he froze.

?I..I can?t?either!?  Boone growled.

?And once again, the Shadow Possession is a success!?  Tami giggled.

Choji pulled out a collapsible staff and stuck one end into the ground, then put the flare into the other end.

?How??  How did you know we were here???  Boone demanded to know.

?You guys stink!  Don?t you ever take a bath??  Tami snapped in reply.

Both men growled.

?Hold on to them while I tag ?em and bag ?em!?  Choji said as he pulled out 2 syringes.
?Hey!  What?s that for?!?  One man yelled as Choji stuck the needle into his arm.

?Neutralize any poison you might use to check out with?  We?re taking you alive!?  Choji replied.

?Punk kids!?  Boone sneered.

*****

?Horse?  The Governor?s wife and child are inside??  The henchman said.

?Any sign of the Leaf girl???  Horse asked.

?Haven?t seen her or the guy she?s been hangin? with??  The henchman replied.

?Alright?  Keep an eye out for her?  We?re going in.?  Horse instructed.

?Reno, you take the west side, Hector, you take the east?  I?ll go in here.?

The three men made their way into Inari?s house.

?AHHH!?  Inari?s wife yelped as she saw Horse coming towards her with a Kunai.

?Momma!?  Kaiza yelled as he saw Reno come toward him.

?Over here, baby!  Who are you men?!  What do you want?!?  Inari?s wife yelled.

?Nothing personal lady?  Just following orders!  You know how it is!?  Horse grinned as he held up a Kunai.

?Oh, God!?  She yelled.

?The house looks clear??  Reno said.

?No security team???  Hector asked.

?Where are they?!?  Horse sneered as he took a step toward Inari?s wife.

?Who?!?  She asked as she started to back up with Kaiza.

?Your bodyguards!  That?s who!?  Horse bellowed.

?Alright?  That?s enough!?  A voice boomed from the shadow of the alcove.




*To be continued?


*


----------



## Willez (May 14, 2009)

forkliftjoe said:


> Glad you like it!  Many thanks!
> 
> The time off has given me a chance to rethink the next few chapters...  And I like the changes better!
> 
> Now to jot it down before I forget it!


No problem!
Great new chapter by the way. Your utilisation of *multiple sub-plots* is quite fluent, and your writing style is very interesting. All I can do is write twenty-page essays; story writing is a no go for me.

Anyway, you've got a nice talent with writing here, keep going!


----------



## Gotas (May 15, 2009)

Those guys are SO dead


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 16, 2009)

*Chapter 689 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 689 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Eight *


“The hell?”  Reno sneered.

Obito stepped out of the shadows.

“Where did you come from…?”  Hector asked as he pulled his Katana.

“Careful Hector…  This is that Obito kid…”  Horse grinned.

“I knew there was something fishy here…  No bodyguards…”

“Looks like this kid goofed…  We got the drop on him with the Governor’s wife and kid…”  Reno smiled.

“Yeah…  Our mission is to whack these two and he’s too far away to do anything…!”  Hector smiled.

“You guys really underestimate me, don’t you…?”  Obito grinned.

“Seems you’re the one who underestimated…  Day late and a Yen short!”  Horse smiled.

Obito smiled and shook his head slow.

“First lady…”  He said.

There was a sudden blur in the room as the 3 men were thrown to the floor.

“ARRRGH!”  “AHHHH!”  “OWW!”  They yelled.

“What the hell!”  Horse yelled.

“My arm!”  Hector yelled.

Reno rolled on the floor gasping for breath and holding his throat.

“You guys don’t get it…”  Obito said with Inari’s wife standing next to him.

“Your mission failed just over an hour ago!”

“What?”  Hector winced.

“No..No bodyguards…  They weren’t needed…”  Horse muttered.

“Eh…?”  Hector asked.

Just then there were two puffs of smoke as Shelby and Rufus released their Transformations.

“Hehe…  So where’s the Governor’s family…?”  Horse asked.

“Where you’ll never reach them…”  Obito sneered.

“Ahh!”  Horse replied and bit down on the suicide capsule hidden in his mouth.

Reno staggered to his feet and started to lunge toward Rufus.

There was another blur as he reeled backward, his teeth shattering and blood spraying from his mouth.

“Don’t kill him, Shelby…”  Obito said.

“Not to worry, Sempai…  I just kneed him in the chin!”  Shelby smiled.

Horse’s eyes grew wide as he realized he wasn’t dying.

“What did you do…?”  Horse demanded to know.

“Pull that needle outta your butt and find out!”  Shelby grinned.

“How?!  This poison’s brand new!”  He yelled.

“What do they tell you in the Mist?  We encountered this poison over two years ago!”  Obito asked.

“They tell us to finish our mission or don’t come back alive!”  Hector replied as he pulled out a Kunai with an Exploding Tag.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (May 16, 2009)

This is kinda bad, but, again, Obito's there, so there's no need for worry.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 18, 2009)

No update tonight...  Ox was in the ditch... 

But I won't leave you empty-handed!

Inspiration for Shelby's super-speed fight: a one handed Spencer Tracy vs. Ernest Borgnine in 'Bad Day at Blackrock'...!

Can't wait to be hokage

(Ernest Borgnine is still alive at 92 years of age!)
(Bio: Can't wait to be hokage )

Enjoy! ~ FLJ


----------



## Willez (May 18, 2009)

Darn Ox?
It's great to see you still going on. I can't stop wondering where you research all of this information you put into your story.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 18, 2009)

*I Love It.*

*It Took Me A Week To Read All This. *
** 

*Joe Sempei All I Can Say To You Is That You Are*
*Truly Gifted With Creativity Of Writing Great Fiction & Stories. *

*And I Have Become Fan Of Your Work*
**

*I Can't Wait For Your Next Chapter To Be Released.*​​


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2009)

Willez said:


> Darn Ox?
> It's great to see you still going on. *I can't stop wondering where you research all of this information you put into your story.*




Lot's of John Wayne movies...!

Part of the inspiration for Obito...
this page

Enjoy ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 19, 2009)

*Chapter 690 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Fifty-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 690 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Fifty-Nine *


There was another blur as the Exploding Tag suddenly appeared in Obito?s hand and Hector reeled backward.

?Hog-tie ?em out and let?s search ?em!?  Obito said as the Tag exploded harmlessly in a Chakra ball.

?I promised we wouldn?t trash the house??  He added as he reached down, picked up Hector and Horse then knocked their heads together.

Shelby and Rufus tied the men?s hands behind their backs as Obito ripped their pockets open.

?Wow!?  Rufus chuckled.  ?You don?t have any respect for these guys at all, do you??

?Not really??  Obito sneered.

?All I?m finding are Ninja tools??  Shelby said.

?You handled yourself real good, Shelby?  They never knew what hit ?em!?  Obito grinned.

?Yeah!  I couldn?t even see you!?  Rufus smiled.

?Just a slight blur and you could feel the air move?!?

Just then, the Original Obito walked into the room.

?Hey, you got ?em!?  He grinned.

?Ah, you?re just in time!?  The Clone replied.

?Wait a minute?  You?re a Clone??  Rufus asked.

?I thought you knew that?!?  Shelby snickered.

Rufus scratched his head sheepishly.

?How?d the rest of it go??  The Clone asked the Original.

?Well, I just made a Clone to get Tami and Choji?s catch to Konoha??  Obito replied.

?They alright??  Shelby asked.

?They?re fine!?  Obito smiled.

?You go ahead and Transport these guys to Konoha as well?  Ibiki will have his men waiting.?  Obito instructed.

?Right!  The other Clone is in Konoha as well.  He took Inari?s wife and kid there.?  The Clone said as he piled the three men on top of each other.

?Yeah?  Mom, Shikamaru and Temari took ?em out to dinner.?  Obito replied.

?Have one of the Clones stay there and you come back with as much info as you can get?  I want to know what their next move is!?  Obito said.

?You got it!?  The Clone grinned as he knelt down and put his hand on the pile of men.

FOOM!

?What now??  Rufus asked Obito.

?We go to rooftop to rooftop and patrol the Village?  You two will take turns sleeping.  It?s gonna be a long night and maybe a longer day in the morning!?  Obito replied.


*To be continued?  


*


----------



## Gotas (May 19, 2009)

Ninja life ain't easy.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 21, 2009)

*Chapter 691 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 691 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty *


Obito sat on the roof looking out at the harbor while Tami slept a few feet away.

FOOM!  Obito’s Clone suddenly returned from Konoha.

Obito put his index finger to his mouth and pointed to Tami.

“Well?”  He whispered.

“They don’t know much of anything except their assignments…”  The Clone whispered back.

“Great…”  Obito muttered.

The Clone knelt down next to Obito.

“They all had different assignments, but no detailed intelligence…”  The Clone explained.

“Kinda like being thrown into the deep end of the pool and told to sink or swim…  That’s how they do things.”

“Like that Hector guy said, accomplish the mission or don’t come back alive!”

“That’s what we’re dealing with?”  Obito asked in disbelief.

“Yeah!”  The Clone chuckled.

“Henshaw said it was their way of staying sharp and on their toes.”

“More like a stupid way to die…”  Obito sneered as he glanced at his pocket watch.

“We’ll let Tami sleep another half-hour and…”

“It’s okay…”  She replied in a relaxed tone.

“We wake you?”  Obito asked.

“Nah, I’ve just been laying here listening…  What’s our next move?”  Tami asked as she sat up and wrapped her blanket around her.

“Keep Choji busy with reconnaissance on the pirate fleet…”  Obito replied.

“Dad said for me to tell you…  ‘Emphasis, repeat emphasis’, on letting them come into the harbor!”  The Clone said.

“Said not to go out there and attack them before they violate the treaty.”

Obito inhaled and let out a frustrated sigh.

“Stinkin’ treaty…  They’ve already violated it!”  He griped.

“Dad said he needs the leverage.”  The Clone said.

“If WE violate the treaty…  Dad said it just becomes an argument we can’t win…”  

“The Mist will just grin and say they have the right to invade the Wave to protect their interests against us…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (May 22, 2009)

Just a suggestion. Why don't you call this "The Wave Chaos Arc" and give different names to each chapter? It's just it's kinda strange to have a chapter with 60 parts.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 24, 2009)

*Chapter 692 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 692 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-One *


37-Minutes before dawn and Choji returned to his body.

?Well??  Obito asked.

?They?re coming??  Choji replied.

Obito looked out toward the harbor entrance.

?Okay?  You all know your assignments??  He said.

?Right.?  ?Okay!?  They replied.

?Tami??  Obito said as he looked at Tami.  ?Give ?em hell!?

?I intend to!?  She grinned.

?T&D!?  Obito said.

?T&D!?  Tami replied as she walked off with her squad.

?T&D??  Shelby asked Tami as the walked toward the keg launchers.

?Yeah?!  Trickery and Deceit!?  Tami grinned.

?Trickery and Deceit??  Shelby muttered in a puzzled tone.

?You?ll see!?  Tami cackled.

*****

?With the Governor?s compliments, Obito-Kun!?  Mason said as he walked up and saluted.

?Mason-Sama???  Obito asked.

?Our fire brigades are ready!?  Mason said.

?Good??  Obito replied.  ?We?ll try and not let any of the kegs get through?  Hopefully they won?t.  But have everyone hang back and keep their eyes open, just in case?!?

?Let us be the targets!?  Obito emphasized.

?You?re the boss!?  Mason grinned.

*****

?Rufus!?

?Dad??  Rufus replied.

?Ah? Well? Good luck, Son??  Nathan Chance said.

?Yeah?  You too, Dad!?  Rufus smiled.

Nathan started to say something, then balked.

?Hehhhhh!?  He grunted as he grinned and walked away.

Obito chuckled.

?What?  What was that about??  Rufus asked, shrugging his shoulders.

?Your Dad was just telling you he loves you and that he?s proud of you before the big fight?!?  Obito replied.

?You know? Just in case?!?  Obito smiled.

?Hehe??  Rufus grunted.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (May 24, 2009)

That's it?! His son is going to a battle that can cost his life and that's all he says?! Thank god he's not my father!


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 24, 2009)

Gotas said:


> That's it?! His son is going to a battle that can cost his life and that's all he says?! Thank god he's not my father!



Luck You. For Me He Reminds Me Of My Father. 

Can't Wait For The Next Chapter.  More Action.


----------



## Gotas (May 25, 2009)

Oh, geez, I feel sorry for you. I'm also looking forward for the next episode.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 26, 2009)

*Chapter 693 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 693 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Two *


Obito glanced at his pocket watch, then looked out at the horizon.

?Be sun-up in a few minutes??  He muttered.

?Hey, Obito??  Rufus said.  ?Do me a favor and give this to my Dad? You know? Just in case?? 

Obito looked at the slip of paper and took it from Rufus? hand.

?I gotcha??  He grinned.

?Wish I.. was on better speaking terms??  Rufus huffed.

?Some Dad?s are like that?  Just know he?s probably proud of you even if you can?t get along??  Obito grinned.

?By the way, you did real good with the Transformation Jutsu?!  You?re pretty quick on picking this stuff up?!?

?Hehe?!  Maybe I?m a natural???  Rufus grinned.

?There?s Tami?s signal?  There?s coming in?!?  Obito said.

*****

?Is it still dark enough??  Shelby asked.

?Yeah?  I think so??  Tami replied.  

?Pass the word and tell everyone to hold their positions?!  Let them come all the way in!?  Tami instructed.

*****

?What do you see, Smitty???  The pirate Captain asked a man looking through a telescope.

?Awful dark, Captain?  The Village is still lit up?  I think if they were expecting us or had lookouts they?d kill the lights!?  Smitty replied.

?Signal the others?  All ahead one third, steady as she goes?!?  The Captain instructed.

?Aye, aye!?  Smitty replied.

Captain Emil looked behind him at the smaller cargo vessel.

*****

?There?s 3 smaller ships, 2 larger ones and a smaller one in the rear??  Shelby said.

?We aim for the larger ships?  Everyone stay still for right now.  Let ?em come all the way in??  Tami sneered.

*****

?Everyone lock and load!?  Captain Emil said.  ?Prepare to fire on my command!?

?Steam pressure at 100% Captain!?  Smitty replied.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 26, 2009)

Why Do I Get The Feeling That You Are About To Kill Rufus.


----------



## Gotas (May 26, 2009)

Damn, dude, don't say that you jinx. 

OT: nice avatar, just the Leaf symbol is reversed


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 29, 2009)

*Chapter 694 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 694 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Three *


“The other ships signal they’re ready to fire!”  Smitty yelled.

“Commence firing, fire at will!”  Captain Emil bellowed.

The pirates began launching kegs of coal oil toward the Wave Village.

“Fire!”  Tami yelled.

Tami’s Squad began to launch their kegs at the pirate’s ships.

The pirate’s kegs began to hit the Village and explode, setting buildings on fire with flaming oil.

“Chance-Sama!”  Yelled Mason.

“Alright men!  Get that wagon over there and let’s hit it!”  Nathan Chance yelled to the Squad he put together.

Tami’s kegs started to hit the two large pirate ships and explode while others missed and landed in the water.

“Captain!”  Smitty yelled.

“They’ve got shore batteries!”  Emil growled.  “Evasive maneuvers!  Return the fire!”

“Aye, Captain!”  Smitty yelled.

“Keep firing!  Stick with the plan!”  Tami yelled.

Tami’s Squad launched another volley of kegs and the pirates did the same.

Nathan Chance’s Squad rolled a large wagon up to one of the fires.

“Start pumping!”  He ordered.

Several men started to work a large sea-saw handle up and down while others held onto two large hoses.  A solution of foamy water started to spray out of the nozzles and onto the fire.

“Dexter’s Squad is on the other fire!”  Mason yelled.

“That’s good!  Keep me posted!”  Nathan Chance replied.

The pirate’s volley of kegs missed all of the shore batteries, while one of Tami’s hit the first large pirate ship.

“They’re harder to hit while they’re moving like that!”  One of the villagers yelled.

“S’okay!  Keep firing, it’ll keep ‘em busy!”  Tami yelled.

“Captain, they hit the _Mexia_ again!”  Smitty yelled.

“Prepare to fire as we come back around!”  Emil growled.

“Have the smaller ships go in close!”

“Aye-Aye, Sir!”

“Signal the _Degüello_ to maneuver around us and head straight in!”  Emil ordered.

“Aye, Sir!”  Smitty yelled.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 31, 2009)

*Chapter 695 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 695 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Four *


Tami’s Squad launched another volley of kegs at the pirate ships.

All but two missed.  One hit Captain Emil’s ship in the stern and the Mexia on the port side as she made he turn.

The pirate ships returned fire.

“Look out!”  Shelby yelled from the rear as she watched the kegs trajectory.

The pirate kegs started to score direct hits on the Wave’s launchers and exploded as the crews scrambled to safety.

“We’re sittin’ ducks!”  One man yelled.

“Fire another round!”  Tami yelled.

The remaining Wave crews launched 4 kegs just as the pirates began to fire at will.

Shelby ran to one of the injured crew members and started a healing Jutsu.

All the Wave’s kegs missed their targets and the pirates took out 3 of the remaining launchers.

“The fools…”  Captain Emil snorted.  

“They copied our launchers, but mounted them on the beach in one spot!”  He laughed to himself.

Tami ran toward the last remaining launcher, leapt over the flames, picked up a keg and loaded it.

Just as she was about to fire there was a puff of smoke.

“KYAAA!”  She yelped as she ducked as a sword nearly took her head off.

“UWAA-ssss!”  Hissed a masked Mist Ninja as he swung a second time at the launcher, slicing it in two.

Tami pulled her Kunai and did a backflip to give herself room.  Fires from the flaming coal oil were all around.

She looked up and their eyes met.  Tami gulped as she saw the confidence in the Mist Ninja’s eyes.

Tami then squinted her eyes and glared at the man.  

“You bastard!  I won’t give you the satisfaction of being afraid…!”  She thought to herself as she gripped the Kunai and threw it in one quick motion.

The Mist Ninja grinned through his mask as he lunged forward, swung his sword and struck Tami’s Kunai as it flew toward him, cutting it in two.

He was about to ready himself to swing again when he suddenly stopped.

“Hah-hh…?!”  He groaned as he couldn’t move.

“Shadow Possession successful!”  Tami grinned sweetly.

She raised her arms and gripped the Ninja’s sword when suddenly there was another puff of smoke behind her.

“Hehe!”  The captured Mist Ninja grinned sadistically as Tami glanced over her shoulder.

Another Mist Ninja appeared and was about to swing his sword at Tami.  

Suddenly an arrow struck the second Mist Ninja through his skull, killing him instantly.

Tami looked back at the captured Ninja.

“Hehe, yourself!”  She mocked and then she put her hands back together and twisted them.

Several skinny shadows wrapped themselves around the Ninja’s head and neck, then began to squeeze and twist.

“UWAA-ggghhh!”  He yelled as his eyes bugged out.

There was a pop, a snap as he screamed in agony, and then a final snap as the Mist Ninja’s neck broke. 

Tami held the man for a moment, then released her Jutsu and he fell to the ground dead.

“Just the way my Granddaddy taught me!”  Tami said as she glared at the lifeless body.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Gotas (Jun 1, 2009)

Long time since the previous double update, it's a good one though. Nice work using the powers of the Kage Kubi Shibari


----------



## Willez (Jun 1, 2009)

Still doing well I see. Dropped by after a bit and I must say I'm pleased with the progress you're making; who knows, I may even consider creating one of mine during vacation. Goodluck and meet every new day with your chin held up high!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 1, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Long time since the previous double update, it's a good one though. *Nice work using the powers of the Kage Kubi Shibari*




More like my fondness for strong women and my personal stand on Gun Control!  

(i.e., Being able to hit what you're shooting at...!  )


----------



## Gotas (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed you have a thing for strong women


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 7, 2009)

*Chapter 696 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 696 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Five*


Tami leapt over the burning oil and debris to where Shelby was treating the injured.

“Thanks for the backup…!”  She grinned.

Before Shelby could reply the pirates launched another volley of kegs.

“Oh, God…”  Tami whispered.

*****

“We got them now, Captain!”  Smitty yelled.

“Wipe ‘em out!”  Captain Emil bellowed.

*****

“The ships are stopping Obito!”  Choji said as he watched through a telescope.

Obito looked out of the warehouse doors and made note of the ships positions.

“Alright guys!  Let’s do it!”  Obito said as he turned to his Clones who were standing in front of several kegs.

“NOW!”  He yelled.

Two of his Clones slapped Exploding Tags on a stack of seven kegs.  Obito immediately concentrated his Chakra and slammed his hand down onto the stack.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

*****

“Fire another round, then fire at will!”  Captain Emil ordered.

FOOM!  The stack of kegs appeared over Emil’s ship and exploded, creating a downpour of flaming coal oil.

“Aw… Hell…”  Captain Emil groaned as he looked up and realized he was about to die.

The fiery deluge splashed down onto the _Mabank’s_ rigging and decks, smashing and setting the entire ship afire.

Men soaked with flaming oil screamed in terror and jumped overboard as their skin boiled.

Suddenly, the _Mabank’s_ stockpile of kegs began to explode.

“Sir!”  One man screamed to the Captain on the _Mexia_.

“Evasive man…”

FOOM!  Another stack of kegs appeared over the _Mexia_ and exploded just as the Captain was giving his command.

Her men screeched in horror and started to jump overboard and into the water.

Flaming oil smashed onto the deck of the _Mexia_ before they could reach the railings.

Men trapped below the decks of the _Mabank_ yelled and screamed as they were burned alive.  The next moment, the _Mabank’s_ boiler exploded ripping the ship apart and showering the harbor with flaming debris.

Tami’s squad cheered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 10, 2009)

*Chapter 697 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 697 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Six *


FOOM!  Several of Obito’s Clones appeared at Tami and Shelby’s location.

“We’re here to get you guys out of harm’s way!”  One Clone yelled.

“Good!  Start with Transporting these guys!”  Shelby yelled back.

*****

FOOM!  

Another stack of kegs appeared over one of the smaller ships and exploded, raining flaming coal oil down onto it’s deck and setting the ship on fire.

“Launchers?  I don’t need no stinking launchers!”  Obito grinned.

“There’s one more, Obito!”  Choji yelled.  “Nail him and we’re done!”

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

“Awp!  There’s one more!  He broke away from the pack and he’s over there!”  Rufus yelled as he pointed into the harbor.

“Not a problem!”  Obito grinned as his Clones readied another stack.

Rufus and Choji watched as the lone ship turned toward the dock.  Two men then jumped off the ship and into the water.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”

FOOM!

The kegs appeared and exploded over the moving ship.  A small portion of the fiery deluge caught the very stern of the vessel and it continued to steam for the dock.

“Missed.”  Choji huffed.

“Nobody’s perfect!”  Obito grinned, then looked out the window and made note of the ship’s position.

The Clones prepared another stack of kegs as Rufus took the telescope from Choji.

Obito concentrated his Chakra as the Clones slapped Exploding Tags onto the kegs.

“TRANSPORTATION…”

“OBITO!  STOP!”

Obito balked in mid swing.

“What?!”  Obito boomed.

The Clones quickly yanked the Tags off the kegs and muffled their explosions.

“What’s wrong?!”  He bellowed at Rufus who was watching through the telescope.

“She’s riding low in the water…!”  Rufus replied.

“So?  Probably just has an invasion force of some kind…”  Choji said.

“Then why’d the two guys jump before you attacked?”  Rufus muttered.

“Obito!  Transport me over there!  Hurry!”  Rufus ordered.

“I’ll go alone…  Could be…”  Obito said.

“Take me NOW!”  Rufus growled.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Chapter 698 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation * 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 698 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Seven *


FOOM!

Obito and Rufus Transported onto the deck of the Deg?ello.  The stern was on fire and the flames were beginning to spread.

Rufus ran over to the helm and Obito chased after him.

?Hey!  Stay close to me!  If something blows up??  Obito boomed.

?They started to scuttle!?  Rufus interrupted.

?They jumped early??

?Yeah, because they saw what happened to the other ships!?  Obito replied.

?Cargo hold!?  Rufus snapped.

Obito had a sudden feeling of dread as he followed Rufus.

?Here?  Rip the lid off this!?  Rufus instructed.

?Stand back!?  Obito growled as he first checked for heat and booby traps.

Obito grabbed the wooden decking with both hands and jerked the lid off.

Rufus looked down inside.

?My God?!?  Rufus groaned.

?What is it??  Obito asked.

?We?ve had several shipments of chemical fertilizer go missing? Piece-meal over several months??  Rufus explained.

?We found out the hard way that this stuff is highly explosive?!  There more than enough here to level the Village, docks, everything!?

Obito looked over his shoulder and watched as the flames worked their way forward.

?What do we do??  He asked.

?Water!  We gotta drown it!?  Rufus snapped.

?Shock or fire will set this stuff off?  Be careful of your Chakra!?  He added.

?Chakra will set it off??  Obito asked.

?Don?t know?  I?d hate to chance it!?  Rufus replied.

?First, we gotta get this tub back into deeper water so we can sink her??

?Great!  I?ll just create a few Clones, get under the ship and lift!  She?ll break in half just the way you explained it to me the other day!?  Obito grinned.

Rufus glared at Obito.

?Ri--ight!  This thing weighs close to 20-Thousand Tons, Captain Hernia?!?  Rufus scowled.  

?There is no freakin? way you?re THAT strong!?

?Captain Hernia??!?  Obito asked.

?Create your Clones and start smashing!  I?ll show you where!?  Rufus sneered.

?Captain Hernia??  Hehe? Hitomi will like that!?  Obito chuckled.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 20, 2009)

I was going to write the latest update, but "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo" comes on in a few minutes on Turner Classic Movies!  (TCM)

This is the foundation for Obito and Hitomi's sappy romance!

Get your barf-bags ready and enjoy!

[repeated lines]
Ted Lawson: Tell me, Honey, how come you're so cute?
Ellen Lawson: I had to be if I was going to get such a good-looking fella. 


Ugh...  and I had to have tacos tonight... 

More when I write it...  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

*Chapter 699 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 699 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Eight *


“Your Clones should be able to kick enough holes in the hull where the ship will rip apart.”  Rufus explained to Obito.

“First, we have to reverse the engines and get her into deeper water…  Can you remember how to work the controls down below if I explain them to you?”

“Like you tried the other day?”  Obito scowled.

The two men stared at each other.

“Then I’ll have to go while you stay topside and pilot the ship.”  Rufus huffed.

“Nah, you wait…”  Obito argued.

“There’s no time!”  Rufus argued back.  “This tub will smash into the docks in a couple of minutes!”

“Just gimmie a sec!”  Obito boomed.

Obito made his hand signs and created a dozen clones.

“Get ready!  Three, you stand by!”  Obito instructed.

“Rufus!  Stand here!”

“What…”

“Shut up and hold still!”  Obito growled.

Obito focused his Chakra and slapped his hand down on Rufus’ back.

“SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!”

“UWAAA!”  Rufus yelled as he was engulfed in a cloud of smoke.

Rufus groaned as he found himself facedown on the deck.  

Then as he looked up while the smoke was clearing he was staring at his own clone.

“The Hell…?”  He cursed.

“That’s my line…”  The Rufus Clone replied.

“Three, take his Clone and get below!”  Obito ordered.

“Aye, aye, Captain Hernia!”  The Clone joked as he grabbed Rufus’ Clone by the back of his shirt and jerked him to his feet.

“What did you just do?!  Whoa!”  Rufus asked as he staggered to his feet and felt dizzy.

“Take it easy, you just lost half your Chakra…”  Obito advised.

“Your clone knows everything you know and will show my clone what to do…  You show me what to do up here.”  He grinned.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 23, 2009)

*Chapter 700 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Sixty-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 700 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Sixty-Nine *


?The fires are starting to spread down here?!?  The Obito Clone yelled over the sound of the machinery as he walked into the Engine Room.

?We have some time if we hurry!?  The Rufus Clone replied as he looked around.

?Say, why don?t I feel hot down here??  He asked.

?That?s my Chakra, or the Original?s??  The Obito Clone replied.

?It?ll give you some protection until it wears off?!?

?Oh!?  The Rufus Clone replied.

The Rufus Clone grabbed the Telegraph handle and placed it in the Standby position.

?What happens to me then??  He asked.

?You?ll disappear in a puff of smoke!?  The Obito Clone sneered.

?Your memories will go back to the Original you??

?Really!?  The Rufus Clone replied.

?Close that valve!?  He instructed the Obito Clone as he closed a second valve.

The Telegraph rang to Standby from the Helm.

?Let us know when you?re ready!?  Rufus yelled down the voice pipe.

?Throw that lever!?  The Rufus Clone yelled to the Obito Clone.

Both men threw their levers and the engines stopped in a hiss of steam.

?Ready to Reverse!?  The Rufus Clone yelled into the voice pipe.

?Reverse Engines!?  Rufus yelled as the Telegraph rang to Reverse.

?Open that valve!?  The Rufus Clone yelled as he opened another.

A loud hiss of steam and the engines began to turn in the opposite direction.

?All back full!?  Rufus? voice ordered.

At the Helm Rufus piloted the Deg?ello as she began to move backward.

After a couple of minutes he yelled down to the Engine Room, ?Port Engine ahead full!?

The Port Side Wheel groaned to a stop, then began to spin forward.

Rufus turned the helm and the Deg?ello began to point for the harbor entrance.

?The fires are spreading!?  Obito boomed to Rufus.

?Fight ?em with blankets or whatever you can find until we?re in deeper water!?  Rufus yelled back.

?Ahead Starboard!?  He yelled down the tube.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 26, 2009)

*Chapter 701 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 701 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy *


Rufus piloted the Degüello toward the harbor entrance while Obito and his Clones fought the flames.

“When do we start ripping her apart?”  He yelled.

“Not yet!  The harbor’s not deep enough here!”  Rufus yelled back.

He rang the Telegraph and yelled down the tube.

“Reduce speed!  Port ahead two thirds, Starboard one third!”

“Aye-aye!”  The Rufus Clone yelled back through the tube.

Rufus wheeled the helm then rang the Telegraph again.

“All ahead one third!”

“Aye-aye!”

The Degüello steamed forward a couple of minutes.

“We’re clear!  Kill your steam and get outta there!”  Rufus yelled.

“Aye-aye!”  The Rufus Clone yelled up the tube.

“Obito!  Throw that lever, then crack open the safety valves!”  He yelled to the Clone.

“Right!”  The Obito Clone replied.

The Clone threw the lever and hot steam gushed from the pipe, then he leapt onto the catwalk over the boiler and started to open the valves.

The Rufus Clone walked over to the firebox and started to shut off the fuel oil.

Suddenly, there was a small explosion and flaming fuel oil spewed from a feed pipe onto the Rufus Clone.

“YAAAAA!!!!”  The Rufus Clone yelled.

“What is it! What hap…”  The Obito Clone boomed.

“Crap!”  He yelled as he watched the Rufus Clone go up in flames.

Flaming fuel oil flowed into the engine room setting everything ablaze.

The Rufus Clone reached up for a large round handle and began to turn it.

“Not yet!”  The Clone growled through the flames.  

“This is MY HOME you bastards!  You can’t have it!  Not now!  Not EVER!”

The Obito Clone continued to open the safety valves, releasing steam and pressure from the boiler and lines.

The Rufus Clone cranked the knob one last time and it creaked as it closed, shutting off the fuel.

“YYAAAAGGGHHH!”  The Clone yelled as he waved his arms then fell to the deck and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

“YAAAHHH!”  Rufus yelled and staggered on the deck.

“What happened?!”  Obito boomed as he grabbed Rufus by the arm. 

“God!  What a way to go…!”  He gasped.

“Steady…  It was just a Clone.”  Obito grinned.

“Easy for you to say…”  Rufus sneered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder if Naruto's wife is in this as in the older Hinata.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 28, 2009)

Antony the Bat said:


> I wonder if Naruto's wife is in this as in the older Hinata.




You're...  not gonna like the next arc...


----------



## mobalglaple (Jul 1, 2009)

I reaaaaalllllyyyyyy reaaaaalllllyyyyyy hate to say it, but for NaruSaku, i luv it.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 2, 2009)

mobalglaple said:


> I reaaaaalllllyyyyyy reaaaaalllllyyyyyy hate to say it, but for NaruSaku, i luv it.




I think Hinata and Kiba worked out pretty well!  Considering the fact that I started off with Hinata KIA/MIA...

Doing research on the next few chapters...  "Jiraiya style"  Whoo-Hoo!

Stay tuned.  More when I write it...!  ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 3, 2009)

*Chapter 702 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 702 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-One*


Rufus breathed heavily as he tried to catch his breath.

?You okay??  Obito asked.

?Yeah?  How do you do it?  I saw myself burn to death!?  Rufus huffed.

?You tell yourself it was a Clone until you believe it.?  Obito replied.

?Pull yourself together?  We got a huge bomb to sink!?

?Yeah??  Rufus grunted as he stood to his feet.

?What?s next??  Yelled the Obito Clone from the Engine Room.

Rufus glanced around.

?We?re goin? dead in the water?  The Engine Room?s on fire so we have to move fast now??  He reasoned.

?Stand by!?  He yelled back into the Speaker Tube.

Flames were spreading over the deck and throughout the ship as Rufus grabbed the helm and piloted the ship into the deepest part of the harbor.

?Drop anchor!?  Rufus yelled.

Obito?s Clones chopped their lines with an axe and the Deg?ello?s anchors dropped into the water.

?NOW!?  Rufus yelled.  ?Tear it apart!?

Obito?s Clones jumped onto the water?s surface and began to pound and kick holes in the side of the ship.

?We?re tearing the ship apart!  Try and keep the fires from spreading as much as you can!?  Obito yelled down the Tube to his Clone in the Engine Room.

The ship began to take on water and sink into the harbor.

?Knock a couple of holes in the bow so air can escape!?  Rufus yelled as the ship creaked and groaned.

?She?s not sinking fast enough?!?  He muttered.

?What can we do?  Can we break her in half??  Obito asked.

?If you can do it without a sharp impact to the fertilizer??  Rufus said.

?Uhhh??  Obito replied.

?You better tell me what?s on your mind before you blow us all up!?  Rufus snapped.

?Have a Clone Transport 500 feet into the air and cannonball through the deck???  Obito asked sheepishly.

?Are you high?!?  Rufus sneered.

?Bad idea, huh??  Obito grinned.

?Ya think?!?  Rufus snapped.

?Just keep punching holes into her where I told you!?

?Hey!  Can we make the holes bigger??  One Clone yelled up from the Port side.

?Yeah? Yeah!  That?ll work!  Do it!?  Rufus yelled.

Obito relayed the instructions to his Clone on the Starboard side.

Steam soon began to billow from the hatches on the deck as the water started to quench the fires below.

The ship continued to creak and groan, then the Deg?ello shuddered as there was a loud crack.

?She?s starting to break apart!  Thank God!?  Rufus yelled.

?You got everything you need??  Obito asked.

?Yeah!  Tell your Clone below to flood the Engine Room and let?s get outta here!?  Rufus said as the ship began to crack and crunch.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 5, 2009)

*Chapter 703 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 703 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Two *


FOOM!

Obito Transported Rufus and himself to the dock as the Clones continued to tear the Degüello apart.

Suddenly the ship snapped in two and the Obito Clones jumped back.

Steam, smoke and water gushed from the upper holes in her deck.

“That’s it…  We’re safe now…”  Rufus said as he sat down on the dock.

“Hehe…  You did good, man…!”  Obito said proudly.

“There she goes…”  Rufus replied as they watched the two halves slide below the surface.

“Obito!  Rufus…!”  Choji said as he walked up.

“The fires are all out and the wounded are being treated.”

“That’s good!  We’ll stand guard and resume reconnaissance.”  Obito replied.

“You expect another attack?”  Choji asked.

“Not really, but I don’t want to leave anything to chance…”  Obito sneered.

“Obito-Kun!”  A young man yelled as he ran up.

“Yeah!  What is it?”  Obito replied.

“Message from Inari-Sama…!”  The man replied as he handed Obito a small scroll.

“There’s a meeting with the Governor in half an hour…”  Obito said as he read the message.

“Tell the Governor we’ll be there!”

“Yes, Sir!”  The messenger said as he bowed and ran off.

“Wonder what that’s all about…?”  Choji asked.

“We need to tell them what they just tried to do here with this ship…”  Rufus said.

“What do you mean…?”  Choji asked.

“They just tried to blow the whole Village to Hell and gone!”  Obito huffed.

Choji stood in stunned silence.

“Th..They really hate our guts that much?”  He finally asked.

“Trying to start a war and/or crush the competition…”  Rufus said.

“We need to check for an invasion force…  Choji, are you up for it?”  Obito asked.

“Yeah!  Sure!”  He replied.

“Take one of my Clones and find yourself a seagull!”  Obito ordered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 5, 2009)

703 chapters..wow Awesome job! I began reading this some time ago ,but sadly I have lost my place.anyways great job and I like how you try and keep it original.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jul 13, 2009)

703 chapters man, you rock. I'm going back to the beginning of this story and read it again, I just love it man.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 14, 2009)

Reaper of the Mist said:


> 703 chapters man, you rock. I'm going back to the beginning of this story and read it again, I just love it man.




Many thanks!

Update is behind due to family in town.  I'll try and catch up in a few days, so check back.

At least they're feedin' me good!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2009)

_So after my many months of absence, i am finally back. _

_But, it might take me awhile to catch up.. _

_The fact that this story is still going is amazing. Great work, seriously.. _

_703 chapters..? You should be proud. _


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 18, 2009)

S?phi? said:


> _So after my many months of absence, i am finally back. _
> 
> _But, it might take me awhile to catch up.. _
> 
> ...




Many Thanks!  Great to have you back!

Still working the next few Chapters out in my head.  I know where I want to go, just need the details of the story to get it there.  

The next arc will be starting soon and I can iron out some stuff between my series and the Manga.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jul 28, 2009)

*Chapter 704 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds



*Chapter 704 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Three *


“Obito, Rufus…  The Council has read your reports and we are ready to proceed…”  Inari said as he and the members of his Council took their seats.

“I want to take this moment to remind you both that you are still under oath.  …Not that you would lie to us, but understand that this hearing is a matter of public record and a legal proceeding under terms of our treaty to declare war.”

“So measure your words carefully and keep the humorous quips to a minimum!”  Inari grinned.

“Yes, Sir!”  Obito replied.

“If you only knew how much I restrain myself, you’d be proud of me, Governor!”  Rufus smiled.

The crowd chuckled as Inari nodded and sneered at Rufus.

“Rufus…  Are you sure about the amount of chemical fertilizer on board that ship?”  Mason asked.

“Yes, Sir…  I am.”  Rufus replied.

“And how much experience have you had in dealing with this particular product?”  Mason asked.

“Uh…  Since my Father put me to work at the dock taking inventory of cargo…”  Rufus explained.

“Can you be specific of when?”  Mason pressed.

“I’m going to say 7 years…  Maybe 8…”  Rufus shrugged.

“I can get into the records at the office if you…”

“That won’t be necessary…  7 or 8 years is enough to establish your experience…”  Mason smiled.

“Yes, Sir.”

“If it please the Council…”  Obito said.  “I’m a little in the dark on what this stuff is capable of…  I understand it’s a fertilizer and used for plants and crops…”

“Yes…”  Nathan Chance replied from his Council seat.

“I have the photos and documentation of the last two known accidents involving a cargo shipment 2 years ago and a manufacturing plant 6 years ago…”  Nathan said as he passed a large notebook to Inari.

“Here Obito…  Take a moment to review this…”  Inari said as he handed the notebook to Obito.

“Wow…”  Obito muttered as he saw the first photograph.

“That was a ship with almost 1000 tons…”  Rufus explained in a whisper.

“And this was the plant that went up 6 years ago…  Nobody knows how much was involved…  Nobody lived to tell!”

Obito leaned back in his chair and flipped through the pages.


*To be continued…*


~~~​
FLJ’s Notes ~ Loosely based on the 1947 Texas City Disaster.  Read about it here on Wikipedia: seriously... whats the deal with ____ X ____

The SS Grandcamp loaded with 2,300 Tons of Ammonium Nitrate caught fire and exploded destroying the city and wiping out the Volunteer Fire Department (the 28 men were vaporized)

This is the same stuff used in the 1995 Oklahoma City Bombing, although not near the amount…  5,000 pounds vs. 2,300 TONS…  Do the math.

(You gotta be a history buff to dig all of this... )


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 1, 2009)

*Chapter 705 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 705 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Four *


Obito felt a sense of dread as he reviewed the notebook and listened to the others talk among themselves.

?All right everyone?  Settle down.?  Inari said as he tapped his gavel on the table in front of him.

?Obito? You ready??  He asked as everyone took their seats.

?Uh? Yes, Sir!?  He replied as he looked at the last page and closed the notebook.

?I move for an immediate Declaration of War with the Hidden Mist!?  Mason growled.

The crowd cheered as several men seconded the motion.

?I disagree!?  Nathan Chance replied.

?Sir??  Mason challenged.

The crowd began to grumble and a few shouted insults.

?Quiet everyone!  Chance-Sama has the floor!?  Inari snapped.

?Go ahead, Nathan.?

?Our economy can?t handle a war.  It?s as simple as that.?  Nathan replied. 

?You?re also talking about a navy battle and an amphibious landing in the Land of Water.?  

?Then what?  What?s the goal?  How far are you willing to go??

?Are you just gonna beat up a bunch of people or are you willing to kill everyone you come across??  

?A military exists for one reason:  To kill people and break their stuff!?

?AND, if we declare war, we will have only one of two options??  

?Either the Mist surrenders unconditionally, or we march into Hidden Mist Village itself, kill the leaders and take over the country.?

Nathan leaned back in his chair and the crowd talked among themselves.

?We gotta do something here!  We?re not cowards!?  One man yelled.

?That?s right!  We?ve done the hiding in fear thing years ago!  Never again!?  Another man yelled.

?YEAH!!!?  The crowd shouted in unison.

?Order gentlemen! Order!?  Inari began to rap his gavel on the bench.

?How ?bout it Governor?!  You gonna lead us with your crossbow?!?  One man joked.

The crowd began to laugh.

Inari tossed his gavel into the air and over his shoulder as he shook his head and started to laugh with the crowd.

Obito chuckled along as he slowly stood to his feet.

?Governor Inari?  I?d like to put in my two yen if I may?!?  He said calmly.

?Please do Obito?  You can?t hurt the ?Rules of Order? any worse than they have been today?!?  Inari replied.

The crowd laughed once again as Mason handed Inari his gavel.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 5, 2009)

This story must have Naruto and Hinata having kids together.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 9, 2009)

I...AM...BACK!!!

Missed me Joe? I sure missed your FF. I had some problems with my computer, which didn't allow me to use it for the past month +/- but I'm back and waiting for a new Arc.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotas said:


> I...AM...BACK!!!
> 
> Missed me Joe? I sure missed your FF. I had some problems with my computer, which didn't allow me to use it for the past month +/- but I'm back and waiting for a new Arc.




Been away for a week myself due to a death in the extended family and all the chaos that goes with it.

Now I just gotta remember where I was going with the next Chapter...


----------



## Gotas (Aug 11, 2009)

forkliftjoe said:


> Been away for a week myself due to a death in the extended family and all the chaos that goes with it.
> 
> Now I just gotta remember where I was going with the next Chapter...



Sorry to hear that man, my condolences.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm working on it...

Trying to combine 5 or 6 ideas into one storyline and have to get them into the right order.


----------



## Gotas (Aug 16, 2009)

I know you'll be able to do it  I'll give you something to help you think +REP


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 16, 2009)

*Chapter 706 - Chaos in the Land of Waves  Part Seventy-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 706 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Five*


?What?s happening?!?  A Mist Jounin demanded to know.

?Squads and platoons are disappearing all over the country, Sir!?  Another Jounin replied.

?How??

?It?s an attack, Sir!?  Said a Jounin as he looked through a telescope.  

?Right over there!  Some big kid!  Looks like he?s from the Leaf!?

?Sound General Quarters and alert Lord Mizukage!?

*****

?This ought to get their attention??  Obito thought to himself as he listened to his Clones over the radio.

?They?re sounding their alert, now!?  One Clone reported.

?Maybe we can catch the Mizukage with his pants down?!?  Obito chuckled.

*****

?Ohhh, Roark-ey?  You?re such a sore loser?!?  A curvy blond cooed.

?Just shut up and shuffle the cards, wench!?  Taggert sneered as he pulled off his undershirt.

The blond giggled.

?Can?t believe you layered up??  He huffed as he threw the undershirt into her face and took a sip of Sake.

?It?s a lot more fun this way?!?  She smiled as she shuffled the deck and placed it on the table.

Taggert grinned as he cut the deck.

?Lord Mizukage!?  A messenger yelled as he banged on the door.

?WHAT?!?  He yelled back in an annoyed tone.

?We?re under attack!?

Just then they heard the sirens going off.  The blond reached down and covered herself with her dress and Taggert grabbed his pants and shirt.

*****

?They?re sending out reinforcements!?  A Clone reported.

Obito took a deep breath and exhaled?



> ?First, Chance-Sama is right.  Wars need to be won as fast as possible to keep a nations economy intact.?  Obito said as he addressed the crowd.
> 
> ?Second?  You?re not ready to fight a war!  Nowhere near ready!?
> 
> ...



FOOM!  Another Mist platoon vanished in a cloud of smoke, then another and another.

?This guy is about 16 or 17 years of age!  About 6?2??  210 pounds!?  One Mist Jounin reported as he looked through his telescope.

?I got the same guy over here!?  Yelled another.

?I got two over here!?  Yelled a third.

?How can that be??  Yelled the commander.

?Shadow Clones!  That has to be it!?

?What?s he doing?!?  The first Jounin with a telescope yelled.

?It?s some kind of Jutsu?!?  Observed the second.  ?He?s getting in the middle of our platoons and causing them to vanish!?

?Schmidlapp!  What?s going on up there??  Taggert demanded to know over the watchtower?s intercom.  

?Lord Mizukage!  It?s some kid from the Leaf using Shadow Clones!  He?s making all of our squads disappear!?  Schmidlapp yelled back into the intercom.

?Disappear??!  How??  Taggert replied back.

FOOM!  One of Obito?s Clones Transported into the watchtower and focused his Chakra.

FOOM!

?Schmidlapp!  What happened?  What was that noise?!?  Taggert yelled.

The Obito Clone grinned and slapped the microphone with his hand causing the intercom to howl with feedback.

?Obito Uzumaki??  Taggert muttered.

?Lord Mizukage???  The man next to him asked.

?Go to the tower and check!?  A second man yelled to another.

?Don?t bother??  Taggert said.

?Double the office guard!  Hurry!?  A man yelled.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## Gotas (Aug 17, 2009)

IT'S PAYBACK TIME!!!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 25, 2009)

*Chapter 707 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 707 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Six*


Several Shinobi surrounded Taggert, hurried him into his main office and quickly secured the doors and windows.

FOOM!  FOOM!  FOOM!  FOOM!

?What?s that noise?!?  One of the guards yelled.

The walls started to heave and wind started to gush back and forth under the door.

?What is that??!?  Another guard yelled.

They all gripped their weapons and looked around, terror on their faces.

?Swastika Formation!  Protect the Mizukage!?  Yelled one Shinobi.

FOOM!  ?UWAAA!?  FOOM!

The walls and doors heaved and groaned as Obito used his Transportation Jutsu in the hallway.

?Ohhh crap??  Whined one of the guards.

FOOM!  One of Obito?s Clones appeared in the room.

?Ah, there you are!?  The Clone grinned, then disappeared in a puff of smoke.

They all stood quiet and stared.  Some gulped while others breathed heavily.

??the hell was that?!?  One Shinobi muttered.

?Shadow Clone.?  Taggert said calmly as he grit his teeth.

FOOM!  Four Obito?s suddenly Transported into the room.

?Stand easy!  We?re just here to talk!?  One Obito boomed.

Three of the Shinobi lunged with their Kunai and the Clones countered with their Transportation Jutsu.

FOOM!  All three disappeared as the Clones took new positions.

?Anyone else??  Obito growled.

?If you?re here to kill us, just go ahead and do it!?  Taggert growled back.

?Mizukage-Sama?!?  One Shinobi gasped.

?I?m not here to kill anybody!  I?m here to talk!?  Obito boomed.

They glared at Obito.

?Not one of your people are dead.?  Obito grinned.  

?They?re all in a place about 25 kilometers from here?  They?ll have a nice, long hike back to the Village!?

Taggert started to breathe again, but tried not to show it.

?Talk???  He smirked.

?That?s right.  And to give you a warning!?  Obito glared.

?WARN? me???  Taggert postured.

?Stay out of the Land of Waves!?  Obito growled.

?Hehe!  You?re a fool coming here like this!?  Taggert scoffed.



*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad you're back. I really want a new arc soon.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 7, 2009)

*Chapter 708 - Chaos in the Land of Waves  Part Seventy-Seven*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 708 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Seven*


Naruto looked around as he walked into the trees on Training Field 4.

?Dad??  Hinata smiled as she sat at the base of a tree.

?Ah, you got here before me?!?  Naruto replied.

?Yeah, a little!?  Hinata giggled.

?Let?s walk!?  Naruto smiled.

?I?ve got a new assignment for you, Honey?  I need you to do your Time Travel thing and go to the Water Country?  See what?s going on down there.?  He explained.

?I need as much intelligence as you can gather.?

?My assignment in the Sound???  Hinata asked.

?Things are pretty quiet now?  I?ll have you check back in a few days.  This takes priority.  I don?t like the reports Obito?s team is bringing us??  Naruto said.

?Is it bad???  Hinata asked.

?Might be a war if we don?t get a handle on the situation.  And a long, drawn out one if we don?t get some of your? ?special advance information??!?  Naruto grinned.

Hinata grinned in reply.

?See what?s going on around inside of the Mist Village, search the shops and neighborhoods and get a feel for what the civilian population is doing??  Naruto instructed.

?Whatever you do, don?t get caught.?

?Okay, Dad?!  And I?ll be careful, too!?  Hinata smiled.

?Go on?!?  Naruto shooed with his hands.

?TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!?  Hinata said as he focused her Chakra.

FOOM!

Naruto smiled with pride.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## Gotas (Sep 8, 2009)

That's cheating!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotas said:


> That's cheating!




It certainly is!

*Behold! The words of Ibiki!*

Link removed
Link removed


Plus the 2nd Space Cruiser Yamato had a "Time Radar" where you could see what had happened something like 6 hours in the past...  ship movements, Engineer Orion taking a whiz off the pier, etc.  (Gene Roddenberry, eat your heart out!)


----------



## general-david (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice story. Keep up the cool work!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Chapter 709 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Eight*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 709 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Eight*


Hinata walked around the Mist Village and observed the activity on the streets.

She took note of how bland everything was.  All the buildings were painted the same shade of gray with large cracks and huge chunks of paint missing.

She also noticed there weren’t many trees or streetlights.  The village simply lacked charm.

The entire Village seemed to be in sorry repair except for the Mizukage’s Complex.

All the people seemed burdened with one care or another, not even the children smiled. 

Hinata turned a corner and saw a line of about 40 people and walked toward it.

“Next!”  A man behind a table yelled as one man walked away with a large burlap sack.

The next man in line stepped up and without a word handed the man at the table a paper form.

“Hmnn…  Week’s ration for 4…”  The man at the table muttered.

“Could I get an extra ration of milk?”  The other man asked.

“Hmnn…  No.”  The man at the table said as he leafed through a clipboard.

“The herd’s production is down…  Way down!”

The other man scowled, but said nothing.

Another man sat a burlap sack on the table and handed the other man another paper form.

The other man quietly took the form, picked up the sack and shuffled away.

“Next!”  The man behind the table bellowed. 

Hinata walked up to the man stuffing boxes into the burlap sack.

“Mashed Potato’s with Beef Chips…  Chicken Salad…”  She read.

“Yuck!”  She sneered.

“What is this anyway…?  A welfare program?”  She asked outloud, not that anyone could hear her while in the time-stream.

Hinata saw another doorway and walked toward it.

“Housing Authority”  She read on the simple drab sign.

“Look, my husband still has his leg in a cast…  There has to be an apartment on ground level someplace…!”  A woman pleaded inside.

“My apologies, but there’s nothing.”  The man inside replied.

“What are you complaining about anyway?  He doesn’t have to work and you’re being cared for…!”

“We still have to get him up and down the steps for the bathroom and shower…”  She explained.

“What?  You should have been issued a Porta-Potty!”  The man sneered.

“It stinks!”  She snapped.

“Welfare check!”  Hinata heard a man yell across the street.

She walked over and looked up at the second floor of the apartment where 2 Mist Shinobi were standing with a folding stretcher.

“No answer…  Kick the door.”  The first Ninja said.

The second Ninja grinned and kicked the door open and both men walked inside.

Hinata waited below as a horse and wagon pulled up with jugs of water in the back.

The two Shinobi walked back out of the apartment and onto the balcony, holding their nose and mouths and gagging.

“O..One-Adam-F..Five.”  The first Ninja hacked into his radio.

“Go ahead One-Adam-Five.”  A voice crackled back.

“We have a DB at our location…  Natural causes.”  The Ninja reported.

“Copy One-Adam-Five.”  The voice crackled again.

“Old fart’s been dead for awhile…”  The second Ninja said as he rubbed his eyes.

The first Ninja grunted in reply and turned.

“Ah!  No water ration here!”  He waved at the man from the water wagon who was walking up with a 5-liter jug of water.

“Oh…”  He silently mouthed and turned around, then walked on to the next apartment.

“Water rations…?”  Hinata asked.

“Wonder what killed him…?”  The second Ninja muttered.

“Who cares?”  Huffed the first Ninja.


*To be continued.


*


----------



## soccernin19 (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG so good keep it up and please tell me more is coming


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2009)

*Chapter 710 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Seventy-Nine*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 710 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Seventy-Nine*


Hinata continued to explore the Mist Village and gather intelligence.

She watched a squad of Mist Shinobi bring a man and two small children into the Village and take them to a brig.

?Children in restraints??  What?s up with this???  She thought.

?Russert and his family, Captain??  One Shinobi said as he reported in and handed the Captain a form.

?Ha!?  The Captain laughed as he read the paperwork.

?Building a raft??!  What were you thinking?  Huh??

?Trying to get my kids out of this Hell-Hole you and the rest of the goons have created!  That what I was thinking!?  The man replied.

?Oh, really??  The Captain replied.  

?We give you everything you need?  Food, clothing, a place to live?  Is it really so bad??  He asked.

?Freedom to choose where to go, what to do, private property?  The things we USED to have in this country before the gorillas took it over!?  Russert argued.

?Those days are long gone, old man??  The Captain sneered.

?Murphy, lock him up!  Take the kids to Education.?

?We?ll see that your children are purged of the extremist brainwashing you?ve inflicted upon them!?

?Daddy!  Nooo!?  The children cried as one of the Shinobi grabbed Russert and shoved him toward the cells.

?C?mon kids?!  Don?t make a scene?!?  Murphy muttered as he held them back with his hand and pushed them to the opposite door.

Russert started to curse the Shinobi and shoved back.

?Get him out of here!?  The Captain shouted as everyone started to yell at once.

Two Shinobi grabbed Russert and pushed his face into a set of bars while Murphy dragged the two children outside screaming in protest.

Hinata watch all of this in stunned silence, as she wasn?t quite sure what to make of it all.

She walked outside and continued her tour.  A few minutes later she heard a woman shriek.

?Now what???  She asked out loud.

Several people ran past her and she followed.

The people were starting to gather at another apartment building and she walked past them to see what the commotion was.

?Nooo! oh, ohhh?!?  The woman cried as two patrol Shinobi radioed in their call.

?That?s??  Hinata gasped as a cold chill ran through her chest.

?You killed him!  Just like you kill al the rest!?  The woman screamed hysterically at the Shinobi.

?That?s the same woman with the sick husband?!?  Hinata whispered.

?He DIED??!  I just thought he had a messed up leg and back?!?

?Go on, folks!  Nothing to see here!?  Other Shinobi said as they started to push the crowd back.

?What happened???  One lady asked.

?Someone lost a food voucher and everyone?s trying to find it!?  The Shinobi replied.  ?Nothing that concerns you?  Now move along!?

?What?s going ON here?!?  Hinata demanded to know.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Sep 29, 2009)

soccernin19 said:


> OMG so good keep it up and please tell me more is coming



Glad you like it, stay tuned because I have some big stuff planned!

Technical Note:  Hinata can't be seen or heard, nor can she interact with those around her while she is in the "Time-Stream"...

(I'm using DC Comics [old] "Rules of Time Travel" which states that you can't be in two places at the same time ~ If you go back in time when you already existed you're more or less a ghost and can only observe...  Works for me. )


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 6, 2009)

*Chapter 711 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 711 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty*


?Ah!  These stairs are too narrow!?  Griped the man carrying the back of the stretcher.

?Yeah, I know? but what can you do??  The other man replied.

Hinata had watched the two men come into the dead man?s apartment, place his body inside a black body bag and take him out the front door.

She felt her stomach churn and her blood boil.  She didn?t like the way the Mist people reacted and knew something wasn?t right.

After a few blocks, the two men walked up to a single story structure with 3 smoke stacks coming out of the roof and carried the body inside.

?Just set him over there on the table??  Instructed a short, dumpy looking man stained with blood.

?That one?s cool enough?  Get on it willya??  He huffed.

The man unzipped the body bag as the two men walked over to a furnace and opened the door.

?Geez, man!  Have you been burning rats again??  One of the men snapped.

?Yeah!?  The dumpy man grinned, ?And Durango brought in a dead dog he found!?

?What are we supposed to do with the ashes??  The other man asked.

?The same thing we do with all the other ashes!?  The dumpy man replied.

?After they?re burned up, they all look alike!?

The two men glared at the dumpy looking man as one of them grabbed a stack of small cardboard boxes.

?Hey, Callahan!  You burn the rats, traps and all don?cha??  Complained one of the men.

?Yeah, and one of ?em was still alive!  Boy!  Did he squeal!  WHEEEEE!!!!?  Callahan imitated the rat and then laughed.

?You?re a class act, Callahan??  The other man sneered as he took a hand scoop and dumped ashes into a box.

Hinata had heard about all she could stand and was about to leave.

?Hey!  This guy?s got gold crowns and fillings!?  Callahan yelped cheerfully as he grabbed a pair of pliers out of his hip pocket.

Hinata spun around in shock.

?Come here and hold his head!?  Callahan motioned as he reached inside the dead man?s mouth with the pliers.

?Little more? that?s it!?

Hinata winced as Callahan yanked a tooth out.

?Ahhh?  Nice!  Very nice!?  Callahan grinned gleefully as he held the crown up and examined it.

Hinata was disgusted and instinctively walked for a door.  As she passed through she noticed two women waiting in line at a window.

?My Mother died 3 days ago!?  One of the women complained.  ?Yesterday a man brought me this box and gave ?his condolences??!?

?Today the same man came by my apartment and handed me THIS BOX!?  She said as she held the second box up and slammed it on top of the first.

??and once AGAIN gave me ?his condolences??!?

?So what do you want me to do about it??  The girl behind the window asked with a puzzled look.

?I want my Mother?s remains!?  The woman demanded as she started to tear up.

?Okay, just a minute?  Can I help you??  She asked the second woman in line.

?I?m?  here to pick up my Father?s remains??  She replied.

?Alright?  Gimmie a minute.?  The girl sighed and grabbed the two cardboard boxes.

Hinata walked through the wall and watched the girl as she held the two boxes, one in each hand and tested their weight.

She felt one and then the other then spun around to face the two women.

?This one is yours, and this one is yours??  She said apathetically.

?My condolences to you both?  I feel your pain.?  Then she stepped back a closed the window.

The first woman gasped in disbelief while the second stood stunned.

?Hey!?  The first woman rapped on the window, but no one answered.

The second woman clutched the cardboard box to her chest and began to cry.

Hinata gulped and wiped her own tears.  By instinct she looked around for a box of tissue, then remembered she couldn?t hand one to the women anyway as she realized there weren?t any tissue in the room.

The first woman glared at the box of ashes and shook it in anger.

?Don?t??  Said the first woman.

?This isn?t my Mother and that isn?t your Father?!?  She hissed.

?No?  But it?s someone?s Father, or Mother?  or child.?  She said solemnly as she continued to clutch the box.

?Maybe?  Maybe if I take care of these ashes, then whoever?  whoever has my Father will do the same?  We?ll never know??

Both women embraced each other and began to cry.

Hinata walked outside, plopped down on the ground and also started to cry.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 12, 2009)

*Chapter 712 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 712 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-One*


?God!  What is the deal with these people?!?  Hinata huffed to herself as she wiped her tears with her palms.

She hugged her knees as she thought about what she had seen the last few hours.

?What does it mean?  What happened??

She thought about the dead man with the bad leg and his wife and looked toward their apartment.

?I need to go back??  She muttered,  ?See what happened?? 

Hinata stood to her feet and wiped her eyes with her palms again, sniffed a deep breath of air through her nose and ran toward the apartment.

The officials were still milling about as she ran up the staircase.

?Cause of death?  Natural causes??  One of the men mumbled as he wrote in a logbook.

Hinata pulled out her pocketwatch and checked the time.

?I still have a little over 3 hours before I have to go back??  She said to herself.

?Alright?  I need to go back at least an hour?  Maybe an hour and 15 minutes??

Hinata clasped her hands together and focused her Chakra.

?Time Travel Jutsu!?  She yelled.

A puff of smoke and she saw the man alive and well laying in his bed.

?I guess I?m off??  The man?s wife said.

?Don?t get yourself in trouble?  Be careful.?  The man replied.

?I?m not an idiot, you know?!?  She snapped.

?I know you?re not?  I just don?t want you to??  He said calmly.

?We?ve got to get a downstairs apartment?  You?ll heal faster if you don?t have to deal with the stairs.?  She interrupted.

?Last time you said too much and they gave you 3 days sweeping the streets!?  He sneered.

The woman glared at her husband.

?Well?  If you hadn?t broken your leg in that damn coal mine??

?Lotta ?if?s???  He replied.  ?If that last coup had been successf??

?Shh!?  She hushed.

They both looked around nervously.

?I?ll be back.?  She whispered.

?I?ll be here.?  He replied calmly.

The woman walked out the door and closed it behind her.

Hinata looked at the man and walked around the room.

?Just a bed, a wardrobe and a chair??  She observed.

?And a dresser??  She added as she walked to the other side of the room.

Hinata looked at the large bowl and pitcher sitting on the dresser.

?Not the cleanest water?  Doesn?t the bathroom work??  She asked as she walked inside.

?These haven?t been used in a long time??  She said as she saw the condition of the sink, shower and toilet.

?Why would the Land of Water have a shortage of water??!?  She asked.

She walked back into the room and saw the man was asleep.  Several minutes went by and she heard a noise.

A masked Shinobi dressed in black passed through the wall and came into the room.

?Earth Style??  Hinata said.

?Hmmm!  Who that??  The man snorted as he startled awake.

?Hehe?! Just stopped by to solve your problem?!?  The Shinobi hissed.

?What the hell??  The man cursed.

?Raikiri!?  The Shinobi said as he held up his hand and his Chakra crackled.

?Lightning Style too?!?  Hinata gasped.

?Wh-What are you??!?  The man yelled.

?You?ve become a burden on the system!?  The Shinobi yelled as he lunged at the man.

?No!  No!  GRAAAHHHH!?

The Shinobi shoved the Raikiri into the man?s chest and there was a loud snap as the electricity discharged.

?Love the smell of ozone and singed flesh??  The Shinobi grinned as he looked at the man he had just killed.

?You bastard!?  Hinata hissed at the Shinobi.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 13, 2009)

For those of you interested... Part of the inspiration for Obito!

Robert Mitchum with John Wayne in El Dorado  (basically a rewrite of Rio Bravo)

fight


Keep an eye on Mitchum's brother behind the bar!


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 17, 2009)

dude lol  i am till like part 34 now,but omg u are masashi kishimoto... Better! dude,u know u only need some advertising,get money,AND GUESS WHAT!? new naruto series... anime!  omg i would like to see that. u are very creative,i must say.good job dude really nice job,keep up


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 18, 2009)

Gogetruhan said:


> dude lol  i am till like part 34 now,but omg u are masashi kishimoto... Better! dude,u know u only need some advertising,get money,AND GUESS WHAT!? new naruto series... anime!  omg i would like to see that. u are very creative,i must say.good job dude really nice job,keep up




Many thanks!

Good Lord knows I could use the cash, but I think there'd be some copyright issues... 

*However...  If Mr K. and the powers that be at Jump are interested in what I've put together here, I'm more than willing to deal!  *

A little yen, a little name credit...  some autographed artwork from Kishimoto himself...!  

They won't have to twist MY arm!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 20, 2009)

*Chapter 713 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 713 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-Two*


Hinata followed the masked Shinobi as he made two other stops.  On the third stop she didn?t bother to follow the man inside and she cringed as he used his Lightning Jutsu one more invalid.

The Shinobi left the apartment and Hinata gnashed her teeth.

?There has to be some way to stop this!?  Hinata thought.

Suddenly another Shinobi ran past the apartment one the street, then another.

?Hah???  The masked Shinobi grunted as two more ran by.

?What??  Hinata asked.  ?What is it??

?All teams stand by?  We are under Yellow??  Crackled a radio one Shinobi held as he walked up with a squad.

?Is it a drill??  Asked one of the squad members.

?Don?t know??  The Shinobi with the radio replied.

?Squad 39 to base!  We are under..?  The transmission broke off.

?Squad 39 repeat.?  The radio crackled.

Hinata felt her heart racing and she looked at her pocket watch.

?Seven hours and thirty-two minutes?  I?ll have to head back soon??  She said to herself.

?Squad 39 report your status.?  The radio crackled.

?Squad 62!  We?re under attack!  We?re under attack!  AHHH!?

?Squad 62.?

?Attention all units.?  Came another voice on the radio.

?Red Alert, Red Alert.  This is not a drill.  Man your stations.?

Several Shinobi began running down the streets blowing whistles and ordering people inside.

?Lets go!?  Yelled the Shinobi with the radio to his Squad.

They started to run for the Village gate and Hinata followed.

?Who?s attacking??  She asked as sirens started to go off in the Village.

They all ran up to the Village gate where other Shinobi had gathered.

?Okay!  Shut the gates!?  A Mist Jounin yelled.

?Everyone spread out in teams of two!?

?Roger, Tower?  Give me a description??  Said another Mist Shinobi over his radio.

?Blond? 6?2?? 210?  Squads disappearing??  He asked.

?EH--HH??  Hinata gasped.

FOOM!

Suddenly one of Obito?s Clones appeared catching all the Mist Ninja off guard as he started to grab at them just as another Obito Clone appeared.

FOOM!  FOOM!  FOOM!  The Mist Shinobi began to vanish one after the other.

FOOM!  Another Obito Clone appeared.

?Obito!  What are you DOING?!?  Hinata yelled.

?You know Dad?s standing order!?

FOOM!  Another Clone appeared and started to attack the Squad Hinata had followed.

The Clone grabbed the Squad members two at a time.

FOOM!

?KYA!?  Hinata yelped as she found herself caught up in the vacuum of Obito?s Jutsu without disappearing.

FOOM!  The other two Mist Shinobi disappeared in a roar of air and smoke.

?Ahh!?  Hinata fumed as she fanned at the smoke.

?That guy?  I finally get the hang of a big Jutsu and he surpasses me again!  AHHH!?  She growled in frustration.



*To be continued?



*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

*Chapter 714 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-Three*

Naruto: The Next Generation 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 714 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-Three*


Hinata watched the puffs of smoke rise up here and there in the Mist Village as her brother used his Transportation Jutsu.

“Oh, God…  Something must have happened in the Wave Country…!”  She said.

FOOM!  She watched an Obito Clone Transport another Mist Shinobi.

“No…  He’s not killing them, so it can’t be that bad…”  She reasoned.

“He’s heading for the Mizukage’s Complex…!”

Hinata ran for the center of the Village as more puffs of smoke rose into the sky.

“There it is!”  She yelped as she ran through the wall that surrounded the complex.

FOOM!  “YAAA!”  FOOM!

She could hear men screaming as Obito’s Clones continued Transporting Shinobi out of the Village.

She ran up two flights of stairs until she came to a set of security doors.

“If you’re here to kill us, just go ahead and do it!”  She heard a voice yell.

“Mizukage-Sama…!”  Hinata heard another.

“I’m not here to kill anybody!  I’m here to talk!”  She then heard Obito’s booming voice.

“In there!”  Hinata said as she pressed her hand and then her body through one of the doors.

“Not one of your people are dead.”  Obito grinned.  

“They’re all in a place about 25 kilometers from here…  They’ll have a nice, long hike back to the Village!”

Taggert started to breathe again, but tried not to show it.

“Talk…?”  He smirked.

“That’s right.  And to give you a warning!”  Obito glared.

“WARN… me…?”  Taggert postured.

“Stay out of the Land of Waves!”  Obito growled.

“Hehe!  You’re a fool coming here like this!”  Taggert scoffed.

“That a fact…!”  Obito said in a challenging tone.

“Invading a peaceful country and attacking a Kage for starters!”  Taggert bellowed.

“Who the hell do you think you are?!”  He yelled as spit flew from his mouth.

“You’re the one who invaded a peaceful country!”  Obito boomed back.

“What?!”  Taggart asked incredulously.

“We’ve got proof!”  Obito replied.  “You set it up, you orchestrated it and you hired the thugs, cutthroats and pirates to pull it off!”

“What ‘proof’, boy?”  Taggert sneered defiantly.

“Statements from the thugs we took alive and Mist Country weapons, plus a ship full of chemical fertilizer that was deliberately set to explode!”  Obito said confidently.

“My message is straight from Governor Inari and the citizens of the Wave:  ‘Stay away from the Wave Country!’”  Obito said.

“Fertilizer…  Hehe!  All pretty circumstantial if you ask me…!”  Taggert scoffed.  “Another reason you’re a fool!”

“That a fact…”  Obito huffed.

“Yeah!  That’s a fact!”  Taggert said as he pushed a guard out of his way and walked toward Obito.

Obito stood his ground and glared at the Mizukage.

“Act of war…  That what you’ve committed here today…”  Taggert said.

“You started it!”  Obito growled.

The two men glared at each other.

“You stupid, noble do-gooder…!”  Taggert hissed.  “You think you can come in here and threaten me?!  Attack my men?!”

“Yet, you won’t kill any of us…  You really are a fool.”

Obito continued to glare.

“We’ve seen your techniques now and know what you’re capable of…  That makes you a bigger fool!”

“I can always come back and finish the job if I have to…”  Obito replied.  “And we both know that you have no defense for my Jutsu and probably can’t come up with one in the next six months!”

“Why?  What happens in six months?”  Taggert asked mockingly.

“The Wave Country will have their own army and Ninja forces ready for anything you can throw at them!”  Obito grinned.

“Until then, the Wave will be under my protection!”

“Obito!”  Hinata gasped.

Taggert glared at Obito, then smirked.

“You’re a dangerous man…  Too dangerous!”  Taggert huffed.

“Too dangerous to be allowed to live…”  He sneered.

Hinata’s heart skipped a beat.

“You think you can do something about it?”  Obito said through gritted teeth as he took a step forward.

“OBITO!”  Hinata yelped anxiously.

Taggert stood his ground and glared up at Obito.

“In my own good time…  Boy!”  Taggert scoffed.

“Now get outta here!”  Taggert yelled explosively as he quickly waved an arm.  

“You delivered your message!  Go on!  Get!”

“You just remember what I said!”  Obito boomed.

“OUT!”  Screeched Taggert.

FOOM!


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Oct 29, 2009)

*Chapter 715 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 715 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-Four*


“All of you…  OUT!”  Taggert bellowed.

Hinata watched the Mist Shinobi unlatched the doors and they filed out of the Mizukage’s Office.

Taggert went up to the doors, slammed them shut and pulled the latch back into place.

As he started to walk to his desk he began to shake and his legs buckled as he fell to the floor.

“Damn!”  He huffed.

“Is he scared?!”  Hinata asked as she watched him shiver.

“My, my!  A worthy opponent!”  Mocked a woman’s voice as she stepped from the shadows.

“Whoa!”  Hinata gasped with a start.  “Where’d you come from?”

“Where the hell were you?”  Taggert growled.

“In the shadows watching…”  She sneered.

“One of these days, you’re going to push your luck too far, Delores…”  Taggert muttered as he climbed to his feet, still shaking.

“Just like you’ve already pushed yours…?”  She mocked.

“What have you got?!”  Taggert snapped as he plopped into his chair.

“Three days ago a group of confederates gathered supplies in this small village…”  Delores said as she rolled a scroll open in front of Taggert.

“Village have a name?”  He asked.

“Brennan Springs.”  She replied.

Taggert reached into the drawer of his desk and pulled out a bottle of whisky and poured some into a shot glass.

“Tell Commander Mathews to get in here with his squad!”  Taggert instructed.

“Soon as they get back…!”  Delores mocked.

Taggert downed the shot glass and glared at Delores who looked back with contempt, then turned to leave.

“Hey!  Did that kid really let them all live?”  Taggert asked as he put the bottle away.

“Near as I can tell…”  She replied then walked out a hidden door.

Hinata looked at her watch.

“I need to get back!”  She said.

Hinata focused her Chakra.

“TRANSPORTATION JUTSU!”  

FOOM!

Hinata then bent down and pulled a Kunai out of the ground.

“Kai!”  She said as she made a handsign and returned to the moment she entered the time stream.

“Hah!”  She exhaled.  “How am I gonna tell Dad?”

*****

Naruto paced the Training Ground as glanced at his pocket watch.

“Ten minutes…  This is the longest she’s ever been gone…!”  He thought to himself.

“Did she run into trouble…?”

Just then Naruto heard a noise.

“Hi, Dad!”  Hinata waved as she walked out of the woods.

“Took you a while…  You okay?”  Naruto asked.

Hinata grimaced.

“Hey! Hey!  What’s wrong?”  Naruto asked as he walked toward his Daughter.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 1, 2009)

*Chapter 716 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-Five*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 716 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-Five*


?Lord Mizukage, Commander Mathews reporting as ordered!?  The tall Mist Shinobi knelt with his fist over his chest.

?At ease.?  Taggert said.

?Sir.?  Mathews replied.

?You all got your butts kicked today!  What do you have to say for yourself??  Taggert asked.

?No.. No excuse, sir!?  Mathews stuttered as his eyes darted.

The Mist Shinobi swallowed hard as Taggert stared at him.

?Well, I can?t execute all of you??  Taggert replied.  ?Besides, looks as if there?ll be a war soon and I need every man!?

?Yes, sir!  Thank you sir!?  Mathews answered with relief.

?You?re not getting off easy, though??  Taggert added.

Mathews gulped.

?Here?s your orders.  Take your squad and Squad 26 and attack the Village of Brennan Springs?  It?s a confederate stronghold and supply depot!?  Taggert instructed.

?Yes, sir!?  Mathews replied.

?Kill EVERYONE, Mathews?  Men, women, children? Everyone!  That clear??  Taggert said.

?Y..Yes, sir?  Kill? everyone.?  Mathews stuttered.

?Dismissed.?  Taggert huffed and turned toward the window.

?Lord Mizukage??  Mathews bowed with his fist to his chest, then turned and walked out.

?That?s your solution??  Delores asked as she stepped from the shadow of he alcove.

?Part of it?  I have orders for you, too!?  Taggert sneered.

?Yeah??  She asked.

?Follow Mathews and those two squads?  After they kill everyone, YOU KILL THEM!?  Taggert instructed.

Delores gasped.

?Be sure to get pictures and get them to the right people when you?re done?  And be quick about it.?  He added.

?I get it?  ?Propaganda no Jutsu???  She said.

?I?ll have other work for you when you get back??  Taggert said.

Delores glared at Taggert.

?Something you wanna say??  He asked.

?No, sir?  Nothing at all!?  She replied sarcastically.

*****

?It was so awful, Dad??  Hinata said.  ?The way these people live?  No.  That?s not right?  The way they?re forced to live!?

?Not all countries believe in freedom, Honey?  I?m more concerned with Obito.?  Naruto replied with his arm around his Daughter?s shoulder.

?You didn?t know that he went there, then?  Is he crazy??  Hinata asked.

?He should have reported one way or another??  Naruto replied.

?Dad?!  If what I?m doing is a secret even from him, how are you gonna???  Hinata asked.

?Don?t worry, I?m sure I?ll find out soon enough, one way or another??  Naruto replied with a growl.

?Are you gonna be okay??  He smiled then kissed Hinata on her forehead.

?I guess??  She smiled.

?I love you!?  Naruto grinned.

?Love you too, Dad?!?  She replied confidently.

?I trust your Brother, Honey?  He wouldn?t disobey my order without cause or a damn good reason?  Something must have happened in the Wave!?  Naruto reasoned.

?He didn?t kill anyone?  What could it have been??  Hinata asked.

?A power play, most likely?  Put a scare into the Mist??  He replied.  ?Intimidate the Mizukage and buy some time??

?He didn?t scare easy, Dad?  He was right back in Obito?s face!?  Hinata said.

?Or? DID he??!  She asked outloud.

?Honey??  Naruto asked.

?No!  Soon as Obito left, he ordered everyone out of his office!  He started to shake so bad he fell to his knees!?  Hinata quipped excitedly.

?He did?!  The Mizukage?!?  Naruto asked.

?Yeah!  He gets that booming voice of his going and he can throw a scare into me!?  She replied.

?I?ll have to play it cool??  Naruto explained.  ?Pretend I don?t know anything until word comes from someplace else??

?And I?ll have to go back and get more intelligence!?  Hinata said.

Naruto looked at his Daughter.

?No, Honey?  It?s too rough.  I don?t want you spending a lot of time there.  It?ll make you sick seeing those horrors day after day.?  He explained. 

?Not if we go to war and liberate those people!?  Hinata said with determination.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 2, 2009)

*Chapter 717 - Chaos in the Land of Waves - Part Eighty-Six*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 717 - Chaos in the Land of Waves 
Part Eighty-Six*


“You…  Don’t know what you’re suggesting, Hinata.”  Naruto said as he looked at his Daughter.

“These people are suffering, Dad…”  She replied.  “We should do something!”

“In a way I agree with you…  Declaring a war and fighting our way in there isn’t the way.”  Naruto replied.

“First, it’s not our country and second, it’s not an immediate threat to the Leaf…”

“People are suffering!  Isn’t that enough?”  Hinata argued.

“No, it isn’t.”  Naruto replied in a calm tone.

“I could tell you there’s politics involved with our allies, and our enemies, that you’re not aware of…  Or that we’d be sending our people into harm’s way and several to their deaths…”

“But Dad…!”  Hinata interrupted.

“The main reason is that people have whatever government they are willing to settle for…!”  Naruto asserted.

Hinata looked at her Father.

“Yeah, we can send our forces down there to liberate ‘those poor people’…  But they would appreciate the sacrifices a lot more if they fought for it themselves!”  Naruto said.

“It’s like that necklace you wanted so bad when you were eleven…  I could have bought it and given it to you, but I made you earn the money and buy it yourself!  Remember?”

Hinata squinted her eyes and gave her Father a dirty look.

“Is it the same thing?”  She asked.  “This isn’t a cheap necklace we’re talking about!”

“Give it some thought and tell me what you think!”  Naruto grinned.  “You earned the money, right?  What did you do?”

“Bah!”  Hinata huffed.

“Once you had the cash in your hand, you decided ‘that cheap necklace’ wasn’t worth your hard-earned money!”  Naruto explained.

Hinata stared at the ground with her arms folded across her chest.

“Isn’t that right, Honey…?”  Naruto asked as he leaned down to make eye contact.

“This isn’t a cheap necklace, Dad…”  She repeated solemnly.  “These are hurting, helpless people under some ruthless…”

“I think you’ll find they aren’t so helpless!”  Naruto interrupted.

“I think they’re bigger than that, they just don’t know it…!  Yet!”  

Hinata stared at her Father.

“And once they win their freedom themselves, they’ll be less likely to ever turn their backs on that freedom!”  Naruto added, then put his hand on her shoulder.

“Have some faith in me, Honey!  More importantly, have some faith in ‘those poor people’…!  Okay?”

“They are capable of a lot more than THEY realize!”

“Okay…  So what do we do?”  She asked.

“Whenever a dictator rises to power, there’s always a pocket of resistance.”  Naruto explained.  

“First we get as much information as we can, then make contact with them and offer assistance.”

“Sounds like a sneaky way to meddle…”  Hinata huffed skeptically.

“And fighting our way down there, taking over and running their country ISN’T meddling…?!”  Naruto asked.

“Hmph!”  Hinata snorted.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 5, 2009)

*Heh, heh, heh...

Takahiro is coming!*​

To tide you over, the Late, Great Errol Flynn!
Tenchi

"You talk like a sheepherder!"


----------



## bulcrigli (Nov 5, 2009)

Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 6, 2009)

Working away on the next installment...

Putting together 5 LONG chapters at once.  (gotta make everything fit... ) 

This has been 3 weeks in the making and it's "housekeeping"...

Tune in over the weekend, I'll post the first chapters once I have it together!


----------



## soccernin19 (Nov 7, 2009)

i'm so happy new chapters


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 8, 2009)

soccernin19 said:


> i'm so happy new chapters




I'm putting those "back on the stove" to insert this next Chapter.

It's a little mature and dark, but I'm going somewhere with it...  (mainly to heap more crap on Naruto and Obito...  Give 'em something to deal with where their Chakra and Jutsu's can't help them!  Ahh, politics! )

It helps lead into the next arc, and we begin some character development...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 8, 2009)

*Chapter 718 - A Dark, Twisted Discussion*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 718 - A Dark, Twisted Discussion*


?There?s gonna be hell to pay when this hits the fan?!?  Naruto thought to himself as he walked back to the Village.

?Obito?  What were you thinking??  He wondered.

?Lord Hokage!?  One of the Studebaker?s yelled as she ran up.

?Yes?  Sweetwater isn?t it??  Naruto asked.

?Yes, Sir!?  The blue-haired girl grinned as she handed him a scroll.

Naruto opened the scroll and started reading.

?Mmmm?  Okay??  He sighed as he re-rolled the scroll.

?Sweetwater, tell Shikamaru I may be awhile?  I have to go see Lady Emily.?  He instructed.

?Yes, Sir!?  She replied as she took the scroll and started for the office.

?Say!  You did something to your hair, didn?t you??  Naruto asked.

Sweetwater spun around and smiled.

?Yes, Sir!  I had it tinted!?

?A different shade of blue?!?  He said.

?Yes, Sir!  Dare to be different!?  Sweetwater grinned.

?Okay?!?  Naruto chuckled.  ?Carry on.?

A few minutes later, Naruto walked up to the Daimyo?s palace and started for the door.

?Lord Hokage!  What a pleasant surprise!  Splendid morning, isn?t it??  A small-framed, skinny man said.

?Yeah, sure it is, Vernon?  I?m here to speak with Lady Emily.?  Naruto replied.

?I?m terribly sorry, Lord Hokage?  But Lady Emily is indisposed at the moment, but I?ll be more than happy to address your needs?!?  Vernon said.

?Indisposed?  What a word!?  Naruto huffed.  ?You tell her I?m here!  She?s expecting me!?

?Sir?  I can?t do that at this time?  Maybe if you will call again tomorrow??  Vernon replied.

?Lord Vernon!?  A female voice snapped.

?L..Lady Emily??  Vernon said.

?Lady Emily.?  Naruto smiled, then glared at Vernon.

Vernon glared back at Naruto with contempt.

?Lord Hokage?  You?re looking well!?  She smiled.  ?How is your wife and family??

?They?re fine!  You?re looking nice today!?  Naruto replied.

?Thank you!  You are gracious? AS ALWAYS!?  Emily said while glaring at Vernon.

There was silence for a moment, then Emily cleared her throat.

?Lord Vernon?  Would you be a dear and go straighten the picture frames?  They look crooked.?  She sneered.

?L..Lady Emily? I? Yes, Ma?am??  Vernon stammered then left reluctantly.

?Lord Hokage?  I?m sorry for all the nuisance?  And the short notice!  Please.  We can talk in here.?  She said as she led Naruto into a parlor.

?No trouble, Lady Emily?  I?m always glad to be of service!  It?s part of my job!?  Naruto replied as he followed her to a couple of chairs.

?Would you care for some refreshment??  She asked.

?No.?  He smiled and waited for Emily to sit down.

They took their seats and looked at each other.

?Well?  I?ll get right to it.?  Emily said.  ?The Land of Fire Elders are calling a meeting in few days.  They have a? disturbing proposal.?

?Hmm?  They usually do??  Naruto said.

?As you know, I cannot make any legal changes on my own??  Emily explained.

?Until you?re 20?  Yes, I?m aware.?  Naruto said.

?Lord Hokage? They want you to draw up the necessary legislation and pass it through the Leaf?s Shinobi Council?  for??  Emily balked and pursed her lips.

?Yes, I know where this is heading?  They want Obito to pair up with a girl and start having children now instead of waiting until he?s 19 or 20??  Naruto said.

?So they?ve already been talking to you??  Emily said.

?Yes.  They have.?  Naruto replied.

?They?re pressuring me, too??  Emily said.  ?Not to just go along with this, but to marry someone almost twice my age and that I?m not in love with??

?Lady Emily,?  Naruto said as he leaned forward.  ?That bunch has just as much control over you as you will let them?!? 

?You?ll always tell me straight, won?t you??  She smiled.

?You?re stronger than you realize!  ?Lord Vernon? over there wouldn?t stutter like he does if you weren?t strong?  And he?d be running things!?  Naruto said.

?Thank you??  She smiled.

?Just so you?re aware?  There?s talk of them wanting Obito to pair up with the Sharingan girl??  Emily whispered.

?I?ve heard that, too?  The old hard-liners want a stronger Sharingan??  Naruto replied.

?This is an old, Dark Age, Ninja World? Selective Breeding practice that we outlawed years ago?!?  Naruto explained sarcastically.

?It was last practiced decades ago in The Bloody Mist.?  He added.

Emily winced and shivered.

?Don?t worry about a thing, Lady Emily?  So long as I?m Hokage, I refuse to reinstate this practice!?  Naruto asserted.

?Do you have the support from the Leaf Council??  She asked.

?I do on this!?  Naruto smiled.

?For all our sakes, I hope so.?  Emily said.

?So do I??  Naruto laughed.  ?Obito is perfectly happy with the girl he?s engaged to and? the ?Sharingan girl? isn?t easy to get along with!?

Emily?s face brightened and she began to laugh.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 9, 2009)

*Chapter 719 ? The Liquidation of Brennan Springs*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 719 – The Liquidation of Brennan Springs*


“Commander Mathews!”  A Shinobi yelled.

“Yes, what is it?”  Mathews replied.

“We found a woman hiding four children on the East side of the Village.”  The Shinobi reported.  “We killed them as ordered.”

“Very well.”  Mathews replied.

“Squad 26 to Mathews.”  The radio crackled.

“Go ahead 26.”  Mathews replied as he keyed his mike.

“North and West sides all clear.  187 bodies total, Sir.”  The voice reported.

“Acknowledged.”  Mathews replied as he looked at a map.

The remainder of his team were dragging bodies of the Villagers to the center where Mathews had set up a command post.

Three of the biggest men were methodically beating cadavers with sledgehammers.

“Sir?  Is that really necessary?” Another Shinobi asked.

“It’s in the orders.”  Mathews replied.

“For what purpose?”  The Shinobi asked.

“Don’t ask so many questions, fool!  You’ll live longer!”  Mathews snapped quietly.

They watched the men with the sledgehammers for a few moments, then heard a noise.

“Commander Mathews!”  Cooed a female voice.

“Lady Delores!  What are you?”  Mathews asked.

“Relax!  I’m just here to take some pictures!”  She smiled.

“Pictures.”  Mathews replied.

Mathews and Delores looked each other in the eye for an instant.

“Lord Mizukage has some strange requests, doesn’t he?”  She asked flippantly.

“You said that, I didn’t.”  Mathews said.

“You there!”  She yelled to one of the men using a sledgehammer.  “Hit a few of them in their throats!”

“The throat?”  The Shinobi asked.

“It’s not necessary to repeat the order, Shinobi!”  Delores yelled back.

Mathews felt uneasy and slowly reached for his Kunai holster.

“That won’t be necessary either, Commander…”  She cooed.

“I have a hard time believing you.”  He replied as he held his hand just above the handle of the Kunai.

“Don’t you trust me?”  She asked.

“No. I don’t trust you at all.”  Mathews replied.

“Well, you did screw up after all…”  She sneered.

“Hit that one over there!”  She yelled at the Shinobi with a sledgehammer.

Mathews considered his plan of attack

“That’s right!  That one!”  Delores instructed.

The Shinobi rolled a deceased woman onto her back and swung the hammer.

“Simulated crushing blows to the throat…  That’s perfect!”  She grinned.

Mathews quickly pulled his Kunai and threw it at Delores’ head.

The Kunai passed through Delores and struck another Shinobi in his chest.

“Damn!  An Illusion Clone!”  Mathews cursed as he spun around.

Kunai with paper bombs suddenly dropped down out of the sky, hitting the ground and exploding.

Several men yelled as they were tossed around and caught up in the explosions.

Mathews himself was struck in the back and blown in half.

Other Shinobi ran for cover and others took up a fighting stance.

“She’s using a Concealing Jutsu!”  One of the Shinobi yelled.

One of the Shinobi using a sledgehammer suddenly saw Delores break her Jutsu and he charged.

“UHRRRAAAHHH!”  He yelled as he swung and brought the hammer crashing down on Delores’ head and shoulder.

“GYAHH!”  She yelled as she died.

“I got her!”  The Shinobi yelled to his comrades.

He looked back down at Delores.

“Leonard?”  The Shinobi quizzed.

“Hey, what gives?”  He asked.

Another Kunai struck the ground at the Shinobi’s feet and exploded.

“You’re all caught in my GenJutsu…!”  Delores grinned to herself as she watched the men attack each other thinking they were attacking her.

In a few minutes they were all dead or dying.

“Squad 26 to Mathews.  What’s going on?  We heard explosions.  Please advise.”

Delores grinned and walked over to the blood-stained radio and picked up the mike.

“Mathews here.”  She said, perfectly mimicking Mathews’ voice.  

“Just doing some demolition.  What’s your 20?”

“We’re at the West Gate stacking the bodies as ordered, Sir.”

“That’s good.  Carry on.  I’ll be along in about 10 minutes!”  Delores smiled.

“Yes, Sir!” 

Delores pulled her camera out of her Weapon’s Pouch and started to take pictures of the carnage.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 9, 2009)

*Chapter 720 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil - Part 1*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 720 – Love, Respect and Bear Oil
Part 1*


“That was a good workout, Ayame…  You’ve improved!”

“Thank you, Master Sasuke!”  Ayame replied.

“Knock off for today and rest your eyes for a couple of days…  We’ll meet again over the weekend.”  Sasuke instructed as he put a towel around the back of his neck and poured a glass of water.

“Yes, Sir!”  She replied.

They stood at attention and bowed toward each other.

As Ayame was leaving a man walked up with a scroll.

“Sasuke Uchiha?”  He asked.

“Yes?”  Sasuke replied.

“You’ve been served!  Good day.”  The man grinned as he handed Sasuke the scroll.

“Hmph!”  Sasuke grunted.

“Master?” Ayame asked.

“This is nothing.  Go on.”  He replied as he opened the scroll and started to read.

“Yes, Sir…”  Ayame replied as she turned and walked away.

“Hmph!”  Sasuke grinned with amusement, then looked at his glass of water.

“Need something stronger than this!”  He muttered.

*****

Ayame began her walk home and thought about what took place the day before.


“Dango is a little heavy, isn’t it?”  Hitomi asked.

“Yeah, but I need the carbs…!  Big day tomorrow!”  Ayame replied as the two girls sat down to lunch.

“How are you doing with the Sharingan?”  Hitomi asked.

“I’m able to see fast moves since another tomoe awakened.”  She replied.

“Does it hurt?”  Hitomi quizzed as she took a bite of her rice.

“No, but I can feel the drag on my Chakra…  The Sharingan uses quite a bit.”  She explained.

“Well, take it easy.  You don’t wanna risk eye damage…”  Hitomi advised.  “How are you getting along with Sasuke-Sama?  I hear he’s tough to work with!”

“Not tough so much as distant, and blunt!  He’s far more patient with me than I thought he would be…!”  Ayame replied.

“He’s so different from when he’s doing his radio show!”  Ayame chuckled.

“Is he, really?”  Hitomi smiled.

Both girls took another bite of their lunch.

“Sure wish I could get out of the Village for a while…”  Ayame sighed as she chewed and toyed with the skewer.

“Why don’t you make a Shadow Clone?”  Asked a familiar voice.

“Takahiro!  Hi-iii…!”  Hitomi cooed as she got up from her chair and embraced her old friend.

“Umm!  Oh, wow!”  Takahiro chuckled as Hitomi wrapped her arms around his neck and squeezed.

Hitomi giggled.

“Hehe!  You enjoy that too much!”  Ayame snorted.

“Won’t you join us?”  Hitomi asked.

“Oh, no thanks!  I have errands to run!  I just wanted to say hi!”  He smiled.

“Ah!  All right, then!”  Hitomi replied, still grinning.

“When’s Obito getting back?  Hear anything from him?”  Takahiro asked.

“Hear from him all the time!”  Hitomi said with a coy grin.

“I have no idea when he’ll be back…  It’s all up in the air…”

“What did you mean about Ayame making Shadow Clones…?”  She asked.

“Oh, well you know how whatever they experience goes back to the real one when they break Jutsu…  Since you’re not allowed outside the Village, your Clone could travel for you!”  Takahiro explained.

“Hehe!  Drop dead, Takahiro!  If I can’t go myself, what’s the point?”  Ayame snapped.

“Ayame!”  Hitomi quipped.

“It was just a thought, Ayame!  Only trying to help!”  Takahiro grinned.

“Yeah, yeah…”  Ayame huffed then took another bite of dango.

“So are you going to be in the Village for a while?  You’ve been out of pocket for a couple of days!”  Hitomi chatted with her fingers interlaced and her cheek resting against them.

“For a few days…  Meet me for dinner tonight and I’ll tell you about my latest exploits of bravery for the Leaf!”  Takahiro boasted.

“I’m meeting both Hinata’s and Asuma…  Why don’t you join us?  I know they’d like to see you!”  Hitomi suggested cheerfully.

“All right, it’s a deal!”  Takahiro replied.

“Great!”  She yelped as she bounced once in her chair.

“I’ve gotta go!”  He said.

“See ya tonight!”  She said.

“Bye!  BYE AYAME!”  Takahiro said deliberately trying to annoy Ayame.

Ayame glared at Takahiro and waved her hand once.

“Hey, Ayame…  We agreed to stop giving Takahiro so much grief!”  Hitomi said after Takahiro had walked away.

“We did?”  Ayame asked.

“Ohh!  Sorry…  My bad.  You weren’t there…”  Hitomi apologized.  “You had hospital duty that night.”

“Who’s ‘we’…”  Ayame asked.

“Most of the girls in our class and from the Medical Corp…  We started the ‘drop dead Takahiro bit’ years ago as a joke, but it’s wearing thin!”  Hitomi said.

“It started because he’s such a skirt chaser!”  Ayame snapped.

“He’s a good man who would lay his life on the line for you or me or anyone else in this Village and someday might do just that!”  Hitomi said.

“At any rate, unless you have a good reason for treating him like dog crap, would you do me and Obito a personal favor and be a little more polite to him?” She said angrily.

“I’ll buy the lunch!”  Hitomi snapped as she grabbed the check, stood up and walked toward the cashier.

“What?  Wait!  Hitomi!”  Ayame yammered in shock as she wiped her mouth with a napkin and took off after her friend.

“Thank you.”  Hitomi said to the cashier as she took her change, then started for the door.

“Hitomi!  Wait…  Why all the fanclub for Takahiro all of a sudden?”  Ayame asked as she followed Hitomi outside.

Hitomi stopped and sighed.

“It hurts him, you know…  Maybe not all the time, he likes to joke around after all…  But we’ve been doing it for so long, that we’ve gotten mean, and we’re better than that!”  Hitomi explained.

Ayame’s eyes were wide as she stared at Hitomi.

“We’re better than that…!”  Hitomi repeated as she stared Ayame in the eyes and pointed her finger.

“There’s something you’re not saying…”  Ayame replied.

“Would that matter, Aymae?”  Hitomi asked.  “We’re out of line, no matter how you slice it!”​

Ayame sighed and looked around and realized that she had wandered into the heart of the Village.

She reached into her Weapon’s pouch, pulled out a worn photograph of herself, Pampa and Borger, sat down on a bench and stared at it.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 9, 2009)

And so it begins...

This is a think piece I've been working on for about 4 weeks, most of it written in advance.

Chaos in the Waves is pretty much to a close, but not officially yet.

(Some housekeeping between Volumes 4 and 5... )

The cliffhanger is more political intrigue than anything else.  But mark my words...  It spells trouble for our heroes!

More to come!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 10, 2009)

*Chapter 721 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil - Part 2*

*Naruto: The Next Generation *
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 721 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil
Part 2*


Ayame sat on a bench with her cheek on her fist while staring at a photo of her and her old teammates.

?Yeah?!?  She smiled.

She wiped a tear as she slipped the photo back into her weapon?s pouch and stood to her feet.

*****

?Here we are?!  Thank you so much!?  The elderly lady smiled.

?It?s all right, Ruth-Sama?  I?ll take them in for you!?  Takahiro replied as he carried the woman?s groceries.

?Very well, set them on the table and I?ll put them up??  She replied.

?Now, how much do I owe you??  She asked as Takahiro set the bags on the table.

?You don?t owe me a thing, Ma?am!  I was happy to do it!?  Takahiro smiled.

?No you don?t!  Now here!?  The lady argued with a laugh as she pulled some cash out of her bag.

?Ma?am?  I?m fine!  You keep that!?  Takahiro replied as he stood his ground.

?I can be stubborn, you know!?  She said.

?Well, so can I!?  Takahiro grinned.

?I declare!  You Ninja!?  She huffed.  ?I think you?re as bad as that Kakashi!?

Takahiro laughed and scratched his head.

?Will you at least take a meal??

?I can?t?  I have an appointment, but thank you anyway!?  Takahiro replied.

?Well, will you at least give me your name??  She asked.

?It?s Takahiro Togo, Ma?am!  At your service!?  He grinned proudly and did a quick bow.

?Very well!?  She glared.

Takahiro then walked out the front door and closed it, then started to walk down the street.

?Takahiro??

Takahiro stopped and spun around.

?Ayame??  He asked.

?Hi.  Do you? Do you have a minute??  She asked.

?Oh?  You too??  He replied.

?Eh??  Ayame quizzed.

?Yeah, all the girls have been giving me apologies?  Hitomi put them up to it!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Ahh!?  Ayame growled as she blushed and looked away.

?Look, don?t sweat it!  I appreciate the gesture!?  Takahiro said, then turned to leave.

?Takahiro?  Wait!?  Ayame said as she walked forward, her face still red.

Takahiro looked at Ayame.

?Hitomi did chew me out?  But I?m here on my own accord.?  She said solemnly.

There was a silence between them for a moment.

?I wanted to tell you that I really am sorry for MOST of the way I?ve treated you and I apologize.?  She said.

?Most?????  Takahiro asked.

?Well, you bring a lot of it on yourself??  Ayame said.

Takahiro chuckled.

?Yeah, you?re right about that!  It?s okay!  Like I said, don?t sweat it!?

?No.  I will sweat it?!  At least until you? you hear me out.?  Ayame asserted.

Takahiro stood silent.

?Hitomi said you were doing some? Hazardous missions??  She said.

?Well, I?m not, but even if I were I couldn?t confirm anything??  Takahiro replied.

?I know?  It?s just that I?ve already lost both my teammates and? Well, I?ve been rough on you and if something did happen to you, I?d?  Feel really bad about it??  Ayame explained.

They looked at each other in silence as Takahiro squinted his eyes.

?I?m trying to do the right thing, here??  Ayame said.

Takahiro relaxed and breathed easier.

?All right?  So, is this where we kiss and make-up??  Takahiro asked with a sneer.

?EEERRRR??  Ayame growled.

Takahiro couldn?t help but laugh.

?You jerk!?  She huffed and folded her arms across her chest.  ?I?m trying my best here!?

?Hehe?  I know you are?!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Look Ayame?  We?ve? never been buds and all we?ve ever done is get on each other?s nerves??  He explained.

?We give each other some grief, but we can work with each other when we?re forced to?  I think we understand each other!?

Ayame listened to Takahiro.

?All I really need or want from you or anyone else is some decent respect?  That?s all.?  He said.

Ayame thought for a moment.

?Okay.  You?ll have it from me.  From now on!  In fact I?ll give you my word!?  She said.

Takahiro smiled slightly and nodded his head.  

?Well? except for the times you?re deliberately being a jerk?!?  She said with a mischievous smirk.

?Ah-Haha-ha!?  Takahiro laughed.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 11, 2009)

*Chapter 722 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil - Part 3*

*Naruto: The Next Generation* 
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 722 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil
Part 3*


Ayame?s smirk evolved into a chuckle at Takahiro?s boisterous laughter.

?So, Ayame?s developing a sense of humor, is she??  Takahiro asked.

?Hehe!?  She huffed with her arms still folded across her chest.

?I?ve ALWAYS had a sense of humor?  You just never noticed!?  She replied turning her face up and away from him.

?No, you just kept it hidden!?  Takahiro said, still laughing.

Ayame glared at Takahiro.

?Well, if that?s all, I have to go train?!  See you around, Ayame!?  Takahiro spun and began to walk away.

Ayame started to walk in the opposite direction, then doubled back.

?Hey!  Wait up!  What kind of training??  She asked.

?What?  Oh, just a Summoning Jutsu?!?  Takahiro replied.

?Oh?  Well, what kind?  That is? if you don?t mind my asking??  She said.

Takahiro squinted at Ayame.

?Well, I should mind, but since you ask it?s an ancient Summoning Contract with an animal??  Takahiro replied.  ?You sign your name in blood and then??  

?Yes, Takahiro?  I know how it works??  She interrupted.  ?I also know I can?t copy it with the Sharingan since it?s a Blood Contract.?

?Oh, so that?s what you?re after?!  To steal another Jutsu!?  Takahiro goaded.

Ayame gave Takahiro a dirty look.

?Aw?  don?t look at me like that!  I admire initiative and shrewdness!?  He said. 

?Ha!  I can see that!?  She cackled.  

?So where did you get it??

?Well, I could tell you??  He started to reply.

?But then I/you?d have to kill you/me!?  They said at the same time.

?If you don?t mind, I?d still like to watch??  Ayame said.

They looked at each other as they walked onto the practice field.

Takahiro pulled the Summoning Scroll out of his weapon?s pouch and looked at it, then looked back at Ayame.

?Tell you what?  As a token of our new friendship, I?ll let you sign it!  How ?bout it??  Takahiro smiled.

?Well??  Ayame thought for a second.

?Okay!  Sure!  Why not??  She smiled.

?Wait!  What kind of animal?  It?s not a pack of wild elephants or skunks or something is it??  She asked.

?It?s a gift horse you can look in the mouth!?  Takahiro snapped, then grinned.

?Ohh!?  Ayame huffed as she lightly shoved Takahiro with both hands.

?Here, I?ll show you?!?  He said as he bit his thumb, made handsigns and knelt down on one knee.

?SUMMONIG JUTSU!?

There was a puff of smoke and a rabbit appeared.

?Ohh!  How cuuuute!?  Ayame cooed, then reached down to pet the fluffy bunny.

?Hi, fella??

?RRoooWWWFFFFTTTTT!!!?  The rabbit jumped back and hissed as it glared at Ayame.

?UWWAAA!!!?  Ayame jumped back.

?Whoa!  Whoa!  Take it easy, Elmer!?  Takahiro yelled as he got himself between the rabbit and Ayame.

?Stupid rabbit!?  Ayame griped.

?Hey, Takahiro!  Who?s da skoit??  Elmer snapped.

?This is Ayame?!  A fr? A friend of mine??  Takahiro stuttered.

Takahiro and Ayame looked at each other with twisted faces.

?I?m gonna let her sign the scroll!?  Takahiro smiled at Elmer.

?Oh, yeah??  The rabbit asked with a gruff voice, then stood on his hind legs, looked at Ayame and sniffed the air.

?I get it!?  Elmer said.  ?She?s yer goilfriend!?

?NOOO!?  Takahiro and Ayame said in unison.

?Er.. that is??  Takahiro stuttered.

?Uhhh??  Ayame covered her mouth.

Both of their faces were turning red.

?Well?  Whadever youse say??  Elmer said then hopped over to Takahiro who was unrolling the scroll.

?Hey!  Killer figure on dat one!?  The rabbit grinned.

?It?s not like that, Elmer.?  Takahiro said.

?Stupid rabbit!?  Ayame thought to herself.

?Yeah???  Elmer said as he looked at Ayame who was glaring back at him.

?Hey, Toots!  Youse is even cooter when youse is angry!?  He said.

?That?s?  IT?!  I?m havin? rabbit stew tonight!?  Ayame yelled as she pulled a Kunai.

?Ho!  Ho!?  Elmer yelled as he stood to his hind legs and struck a combat pose.

?Just ta let youse know, Toots?  I bites!?  The rabbit said.

?So.. do.. I..!?  Ayame said through gritted teeth.

?She?s not kidding, Elmer!  She really did!?  Takahiro yelled.

?You? Youse did???  The rabbit asked.

?Eh??  Ayame grunted.

?Aww!  You should?a seen it!  It was great!  Bit the other girl?s nose clean off!  It was beautiful!?  Takahiro said, talking fast.

?Aw right!?  Elmer smiled as he fell to all four feet and hopped toward Ayame.

?I admires any chick whouse can fight doity!?  He said to Ayame.

?Go ahead!  Sign da scroll!?  Elmer grinned.

?Why would I want to??  Ayame asked.

?Listen goily?!  We?re attack rabbits, see??  Elmer explained.

?Youse is in a jam and youse summon us!  Dere?s hunnerts of us an? we all attack at once!?

Ayame looked at Takahiro.

?Oh, he?s not kidding either!  I?ve seen ?em!  They?ll scare hell outta ya!?  He said.

Ayame looked down at Elmer.

?Uh, huh!?  He nodded.

?Go ahead!  We won?t let youse down!?

Ayame snickered and put her Kunai back in her leg holster.

?Okay!  I?ll do it!  Where do I sign??  She said.

?Right here next to mine?!?  Takahiro replied.

?Ouch!?  Ayame said as she bit her thumb and started to write.

?Ay-a-me Man-cu-so?  Elmer read as she wrote.

?Place youse thumbprints dere??  He added.

?Yes, Elmer?  I know.?  Ayame said.

?And da hand signs are Boar, Dog, Boid, Munkey an? Cheep!?

?Yeah!  I watched Takahiro do it a minute ago??  Aymae said as she pressed her fingers onto the scroll.

?Aw right?  Give it a try!?  Elmer said.

Ayame focused her Chakra and made hand signs.

?Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Sheep?  SUMMONING JUTSU!? She said as she slapped her hand down onto the ground.

There was a large puff of smoke.

?Yo!  Toots!  Youse really puts some Chakra in?ta dis!?

Takahiro looked around in surprise at dozens of rabbits.

?Cool!?  Ayame smiled, then giggled.

?Hey!  Now that?s a summoning!?  Takahiro said.

?Oh, yeah?  Youse guys knows youse gots ta feed us, right??  Elmer grinned evilly.

?WHAAAT?!?  Takahiro and Ayame yelped in unison.

They looked at each other.

?Ah!  Stupid rabbit!?  Ayame huffed as Takahiro palmslaped his face and shook his head.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 14, 2009)

*Chapter 723 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil - Part 4*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 723 – Love, Respect and Bear Oil
Part 4*


There was hearty laughter on the practice field.

“Yeah!  So me an’ me brudder Jack, Coison Harvey an’ Blanche here gots to runnin’ away from da wolf dat dis Eoith Ninja had chasin’s us…”  One of the rabbits cackled as he told his story to Takahiro, Ayame and the other rabbits.

“Yeah!  We all jumped into a nearby haystack an’ dug in…!”  Blanche said.

“So’s it’s dark in dere, see?  We cain’t tell a’one of us from da oither…!”  Jack added as he munched on a carrot.

Ayame sat on a stump with her cheek on her fist, bored out of her skull listening to the story as Takahiro smiled, laughed and followed along.

“So’s I here’d somebuddy next to me’s and I figure it’s Blanche, so’s I asks: ‘Well, are we’s gonna make a run fer it or try an’ outnumber him?’

“An’ den Jack sez: “We makes a run fer it ya’ dummy!  We’re brudders!”

“WA- HAHAHAHA!!!”  The rabbits began laughing and rolling on the ground.

Ayame rolled her eyes and shook her head as Takahiro laughed along.

“Yeah, ‘Go ahead, Ayame! Sign the scroll…!’  I’m gonna KILL you for this!”  She thought as she glared at Takahiro.  

“Hey, Toots!  Youse gonna eat dat?”  A very large rabbit asked of the half eaten carrot Ayame was holding.

“Whoa!  Butterball!”  She thought as she handed the rabbit the carrot and watched him bite into it.

“We just treated you to a whole basket of carrots!  How much can you eat?”  She griped.

“I’m sorry…  I thought youse was threw wid it…”  The rabbit apologized.

“No, I was!  Go ahead!  It’s just if you’re a Ninja Rabbit and you keep eating like this you’ll be fa-mmmffph…”

Elmer placed his paw over Ayame’s mouth.

“Yo!  Toots!  Dat woid is taboo ta Tiny dere…!”  The rabbit whispered into her ear.

“Tiny…?!”  She whispered back.

“Yeah!  He’s got da highest kill numbers of any of us by hisself!”  Elmer bragged.

Ayame looked at Tiny as he downed the last bite, then looked at Elmer and she made a fist and pointed backward with her thumb.

“Yeah!”  Elmer said with pride.

“What did he do?  Sit on them?!”  She asked sarcastically.

“Youse know what yer problem is, Sister?  Youse ain’t gots no respect fer things dat youse think are beneath youse!”  Elmer lectured while pointing a paw at Ayame.

“What?”  She yelped.

“He means youse ain’t got no manners and youse is stuck up!”  Jack added.

“Miserable way to go t’rew life, donch’a think?”  Elmer asked.

“Uh-hh…”  Ayame stammered knowing she had been put on the spot.

Ayame stared at Elmer then looked at Takahiro, who was laughing while listening to the other rabbits spin their yarns.

“Well, fella’s…  I have to go.”  Takahiro said as he stood to his feet.  “I’m meeting some friends for dinner and have to go clean up and change.”

“Yeah!  So long, kid!”  Jack yelled.

“See youse ‘round!”  Elmer yelped.

The other rabbits waved and said goodbye, while others disappeared in clouds of smoke.

“Ayame?  You going back?”  Takahiro asked.

“Uh-hh…  Yeah!  Be right there!”  She said as she got up and followed.

Takahiro would chuckle every once in a while as they walked.

“You… thought they were funny, didn’t you?”  Ayame asked.

“Oh, sure!  They’re a riot when they get going!”  Takahiro replied.

Ayame said nothing.

“What’s wrong?  You don’t like their sense of humor?”  Takahiro asked.

Ayame forced a smile.

“Well, different strokes for different folks, I guess…!”  He said.

“Takahiro…?  Do you… think I’m stuck up?”  She asked.

“Huh?”  Takahiro asked as stopped and looked at Ayame.

“I said, ‘Do you think I’m stuck up?’”  Ayame asked as they faced each other.

Without missing a beat, Takahiro nodded his head and replied.  “Oh, absolutely!”

Takahiro started walking away with a mischievous smirk.

“oooOOOOHHHH!”  Ayame clinched her fists and growled in frustration.

Takahiro began to snicker as he kept walking.

“You are so full of… BEAR OIL!”  She yelled in frustration.

“Excuse me?”  Takahiro asked as he stopped and spun around.

“I said you were full of Bear Oil!”  She huffed as she folded her arms across her chest.

“Bear…  Oil…?”  He asked.

“Hehe!  It sounds more ‘lady like’ than saying ‘bullshit’…!”  She muttered with a smirk of her own.

Takahiro stared at Ayame, then broke out into loud laughter as he got the joke. 

After a couple of moments, Ayame grinned and began to laugh as well.


*To be continued...


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 18, 2009)

*Chapter 724 ? Love, Respect and Bear Oil - Part 5*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 724 – Love, Respect and Bear Oil
Part 5*


“So you’ll be a Med-Nin 3…?  That’s great Ayame…!”  Takahiro said as they sat on a bench talking.

“If I passed the exam…  Won’t know for a couple of more days…”  She replied.

“Still, it’s halfway up the ladder isn’t it?  Quite an accomplishment!”  He said.

“Yeah, for all the good it’ll do me!” She scoffed.  “Can’t do much good here in the Village with it!”

“Ah, don’t gripe!  There’s a lot you can do with that!”  Takahiro said.

“Like what?”  She asked skeptically.  “It’s a rank especially for combat units, and I’m not allowed outside the Village…!”

“Well, maybe things will change…”  Takahiro replied.

“Only working Sharingan…”  Ayame continued to gripe. 

“I won’t be able to go on missions until either Master Sasuke’s kids are older and their Sharingan’s manifest themselves or..or…  I pop out a couple of kids myself!  Either way, it’s at least ten years…” 

“Well, I’m sorry.  I wish I had an answer.”  Takahiro replied. 

“Yeah…”  Ayame said dejectedly.

“I was just kidding about the Shadow Clone, but maybe it really is an idea…”  Takahiro 

“A lame idea!  “Ayame cackled and began to laugh.”  Create a Shadow Clone and see the world!”

“Well,” Takahiro said laughing with her. “Sometimes the stupid ideas are the best ones…!”

“Lord, the brass would have a COW!”  Ayame cackled again holding her arms across her belly.

They sat snickering for a few moments.

“Say, you need to run or you’ll be late…”  Ayame said.

“Yeah…  Why don’t you come with us?”  Takahiro asked.

“I wasn’t invited…”  She replied.

“Aww…  They won’t mind…  It’s just us!”  He said.

“Thank you, but no…  I..I need some time to myself right now…”  Ayame replied.

“You sure?”  He asked.

Ayame looked at Takahiro and nodded.

“Okay, suit yourself…!”  He said as he stood to his feet.

“You… Are you gonna be around tomorrow?”  She asked looking at the ground.

“Yeah…!  I don’t have any missions for a few days, so I’ll be at Training Field 3 in the morning…”  Takahiro said.

“Ah…”  Ayame replied.

“Would you like to come?”  He asked.

“You don’t mind?”  She asked slightly blushing.

“Not at all!”  Takahiro replied.

“I need a good practice dummy!”  He sneered.

Ayame glared at him.

“You are dead meat!”  She snapped as she took a playful swing.

Takahiro laughed as he dodged her hand and started to walk away.

“I’ll see ya!”  He said.

“Takahiro?”  She yelled.

“Yeah?”

“Thanks for listening…”  She smiled.

“Sure.”  He grinned. 

*****

“Does that strike your fancy?”  The man asked.

“Goood… Good…”  Delores cooed as she read over the report.

“I figure to file a series over the next few days…  By the way, what’s in this for me?”  The man sneered.

Delores reached into her Weapon’s Pouch and pulled out an envelope.

“Have a stack of vouchers…!”  She huffed.

“Chump change!”  The man snapped in reply.

Delores glared at the man.

“I want some gold!”  He said as got in her face.

“Gold’s illegal.  You can get 10-years hard labor if you’re caught with it.”  Delores said.

“YOU get paid in gold.”  He muttered.

“This Mizukage isn’t gonna reign forever…  Dictators usually fall hard.  And when he does, I want to be sitting pretty…  Understand?”

“Now you’re talking treason and sedition…”  Delores said.

The man grinned.

“You…  gonna turn me in?”  He asked.

“Why shouldn’t I?  No one is expendable here.  Not you, and not me.”  She said as she squinted her eyes at the man.

“Yeah, but you NEED me right now to follow through on this hatchet job.”  He replied.

“You know of course that Taggert is opening a can of worms with this that he’ll probably live to regret…!”

Delores stared at the ground.

“You gonna send this story off or not?”  She griped as she folded her arms.

“I’ll send it off!  You just remember ‘my fee’…!”  He replied as he rolled a scroll and slid it into a pouch on a hawk.

Delores walked up and spoke into his ear.

“I’ll get you four bars…”  She said.

“Make it five!”  He grinned.

“Kuh!”  She huffed as she reeled backward, looking at the man with contempt.

The man just smiled.  Confidently.

“Very well…”  Delores groaned.

“The man grinned as he snapped the pouch shut.

“Ku-ku-ku-ku…”


*To be continued…


*


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Nov 25, 2009)

FLJ you totally rock i just finished your story for the first time and i love it. You need to write more because it you are just so awsome

        uzumakaipatchitt


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 29, 2009)

uzumakaipatchitt said:


> FLJ you totally rock i just finished your story for the first time and i love it. You need to write more because it you are just so awsome
> 
> uzumakaipatchitt




Glad you like it!

I wish I was working on the next chapter right now, but I am reloading Windows XP on my main Computer (2nd attempt) 

If I'm still sane by tomorrow, I'll try to finish the chapter and get it posted.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Chapter 725 ? The Victory Dance*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 725 ? The Victory Dance*


?Hey!  There he is!?  Hinata Hyuga yelled as Takahiro walked up.

?Hello, H!?  Takahiro smiled.

Hinata threw her arms around Takahiro and they embraced.

?Oh, it?s been ages since I?ve seen you!?  She said as she squeezed him tight.  ?What have you been up to??

?Wow!  That?s some reception!?  He said as he struggled to maintain his balance.

They both laughed as she released him from her bear hug.

?Well, tell me!  What about your latest exploits???  Hinata asked.

?Oh, saving the world, slaying dragons, and fighting off ferocious beasts?!  That sort of thing!?  He grinned.

?More like walking dogs and pulling turnips!?  Hinata Uzumaki quipped.

?I like that last one you were on!  What was it?  Chasing squirrels out of a farmer?s pecan grove??  Asuma chuckled.

?You laugh!  Those squirrels were a handful!?  Takahiro grinned.

Everyone began to laugh.

?I had to run ?em off all by myself!?  He added.  ?They were worse than the crows in the cornfield!?

?I remember that!?  Hitomi giggled.

?So I guess Obito?s still in the Waves??  Hinata Hyuga said.

?Yes, he?s with my Brother?s team?!?  Hitomi replied.

?Where?s Buford, H??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?He had to go back to the Sand on an errand?  Should be back next week.?  Hinata Hyuga replied as they walked into the restaurant and sat down at a booth.

The five friends ordered their meals and chatted.

?Only two steaks, O.J.??  Hinata Hyuga asked.

?Oh, not all that hungry tonight??  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?That?s a nickname I haven?t heard in a while!?  Takahiro chuckled.

?I had forgotten we used to call you that!?  Hitomi replied.

?Well, we haven?t been on the same team since the River Battle?!?  Hinata Uzumaki replied.

?Yeah, the only reason we came up with them is to keep the two Hinata?s straight!?  Grinned Asuma.

?Don?t you miss it??  Hitomi asked Hinata Hyuga.

?No, not really?  I?m quite happy doing what I?m doing!?  Hinata Hyuga replied.

?Assistant Chief of Surgery!?  Hinata Uzumaki replied.  ?Not too shabby!?

?Yeah!  No running around in the woods for two or three weeks fighting bad guys?!  With the only ladies room a clump of trees!?  Hinata Hyuga grinned.

?I get to stay in a nice, clean hospital and deal with patients in air conditioned comfort!?

?You never struck me as the ?out-doorsy? type!?  Hitomi replied.  ?I?d go nuts if I couldn?t get out every once in a while?!?

*****

?UUURRRRRAAAAYYY!?  Someone yelled across the dance floor as Obito swung Tami.

?Someone?s feeling good!?  Tami laughed.

?It?s a wild night!?  Obito yelled in reply over the noise.

?Hey!  You?re getting the hang of this!?  Tami yelled to Shelby.

?Yeah!?  She replied with a huge grin.

?OW!?  Rufus yelped as Shelby stepped on his foot.

?AH!  I?m sorry!?  She giggled.  ?You okay??

?I?ll mend!?  Rufus replied.

?It?s a good thing you?re so cute!?  He grinned as he took her hands.

Shelby?s face started to turn red as they resumed dancing.

?You?re radiant when your having a good time you know!?  Rufus grinned.

?Choji!  Get over here and dance with your girlfriend, man!?  Obito?s voice boomed.

?Yeah!?  Tami panted with a big grin.

Choji quickly scarfed the last of his plate, wiped his mouth and walked over to Tami.

?You figure it out??  She asked as they clasped hands and started to dance.

?Yeah!  One of the village?s ladies showed me how!?  Choji replied.

?How?d you and Obito do??

?You gotta keep a sense of humor with our height difference and all!?  Tami chuckled as they spun on the dance floor.

?Governor Inari!?  Obito yelled.  ?Thanks for putting on this victory celebration for us!?

?Our pleasure, Obito!  After all that?s happened, it seemed a great way for everybody to relax and have fun for a while?!?  Inari replied.

?I have to send a Clone to report what we?ve done here today, but before I do, I need to talk to you in private?!?  Obito said.

?Can it wait until tomorrow??  Inari asked.

?Nah!  You?re gonna like this!?  Obito grinned.


To be continued?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

*Chapter 726 - Mission Completed?*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 726 - Mission Completed?*


Obito and Governor Inari walked out of the building and down the street.

?So what did you want to tell me Obito??  Inari asked.

?Uh, not here?  Let me take care of this first and I?ll show you, Sir??  Obito replied as he motioned to one of his Clones who was standing guard.

?I really should have reported to Dad by now, especially with me going to the Mist and all??

?Well, I?m glad you did as I asked and kept your Father out of it?  Much as I hate keeping him out of the loop, the people here were just out for blood and demanding action?!?  Inari replied.

?Is there anything you want to relay to Dad??  Obito asked.

?Tell him I?d like to meet with him tomorrow or the day after?  What ever is convenient for him??  Inari said.

?Yes, Sir.?  Obito replied.

?Tell Dad what we did? I know he?s gonna have a cow, but try and explain the situation??  Obito said to the Clone.

?Right.?  The Clone replied and then focused his Chakra.

FOOM!

?All right, Governor??  Obito said as he knelt down on one knee.

?Just grab my shoulder there??  FOOM!

?Where are we??  Inarai asked.  ?It?s so dark in here I can?t see a thing.?

?Just a sec, Sir??  Obito replied.

Obito fumbled in the dark and flipped a switch on the wall.

?Obito!  My God boy!  My God!?  Inari exclaimed.

Obito smiled with pride as Inari stared at the stacks of gold bars.

?I think most of it?s here!  It was down pretty deep.?  He said.

?When.. When did you do this??   HOW did you do this?!?  Inari asked.

?My Clones found the sunken wreck a couple of days ago?  Rufus set me up with this room in one of the warehouses?  Oh, and here?s the key?!?  Obito said as he handed Inari the single key.

?It took my Clones two days to Transport all this here?  Gold is so dense and heavy, and at that depth, it?s hard to use the Jutsu on more than just a few bars at a time??

?And, no one but you, me and Rufus know this is here.?

?Well?  We?ll have to announce the recovery of the shipment?  Our country?s economy depends on other countries and investors knowing our what our assets are??  Inari explained.

?Yes, Sir!?  Obito replied.

*****

?You did what??  Naruto asked, trying to act with disbelief.

The Clone shuffled his feet and took a deep breath.

?We went to the Mist and confronted the Mitzukage??  The Clone repeated.

?After I ordered?!?  Naruto balked as he walked around.

?Dad?  Governor Inari was under a lot of pressure from the people?  They wanted to attack in full force??  The Clone explained.

Naruto shook his head and continued to walk in circles.

?We? We didn?t think we were violating the treaty since the Mist had already broken it?!?  The Clone asserted.

Naruto stopped and glared at the Clone.

?You?You should have at the very least informed me!?  Naruto growled.

?Even though the Wave is glad to have us there, a lot of ?em think that they?re depending on us too much?  That we?re in their business!?  The Clone explained.

?They even wanted the Original to lead them in battle??

?You are a Leaf Shinobi!  Not a Wave Shinobi!?  Naruto snapped.

?The Wave doesn?t even have Ninja?s!?

?Not yet, anyway?  That may be about to change.?  The Clone muttered.

?Geh!?  Naruto huffed through gritted teeth.

?Dad, my intention was to rattle the Mitzukage and buy us and the Wave some time?  Get the Mist off their backs??  The Clone said.

Naruto took a breath.

?Tell Obito and Inari I want to see them first thing in the morning?  Transport him and get him to my office, ASAP!?  Naruto said trying to hold back his frustration.

?Right.  Anything else??  The Clone asked.

Naruto shook his head.

The Clone started to leave.

?Obito??

The Clone stopped.

?I need a full report on everything you did?  Write it all up tonight while it?s still fresh in your mind??  Naruto said calmly.

?And one other thing?  You may have gotten away with this, this time.?

?It may buy us some time, and your intimidation may have thrown a scare into the Mitzukage?  But it will only work once!?

Naruto and the Clone stared at each other.

?Mark my words, Son?  It will only work once!?  Naruto said.


To be continued?


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice loved the ending "mark my  words it will only work once" absolutley love it


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 2, 2009)

uzumakaipatchitt said:


> Nice loved the ending "mark my  words it will only work once" absolutley love it



Thanks!

I got that from Herman Wouk's "Winds of War".  Great scene between Robert Mitchum's Pug Henry and Ralph Bellamy's FDR...!

I only steal the best!  

Besides, Wouk stole the next scene from "Action in the North Atlantic" with Humphrey Bogart! 

(Love the scene between Mitchum and Barry Morse when Pug tells Morse's character what Reich Marshal Goering can do with his Swiss Bank Account!)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 5, 2009)

*
I am working on the next chapters...  Maybe tomorrow...  Maybe Monday...

These will require some creativity in format...  
...so they will take some time.

Stay tuned! ~ FLJ
​*


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 5, 2009)

Didn't have time to read the hole thing only read half of if.
It's good


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 7, 2009)

*FLASH! ~ THE KONOHA POST-TRIBUNE ~ EXTRA!*

*FLASH!  ~  THE KONOHA POST-TRIBUNE  ~  EXTRA!

  OBITO  UZUMAKI…
BABY  KILLER!!! *​

KIRIGAKURE - The small village of Brennan Springs was decimated two days ago in a merciless and sinister attack by Obito Uzumaki, oldest son of Naruto Uzumaki, Konoha’s current Hokage.

The broken, mutilated bodies of men, women and children littered the streets along with the bodies of a small platoon of Mist Shinobi who were in charge of protecting this small hamlet.  

So far, the death toll exceeds 300 and is expected to climb higher as more bodies are discovered in the rubble.

One small child is known to have survived the attack and describes the Seventh Hokage’s son as the lone perpetrator of this sadistic mass-murder, an event unparalleled since the Great Uchiha Massacre some 27 years ago.

The Ninja World awaits a statement from Konoha.  Story developing…


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Dec 7, 2009)

well at a guess that one surviving child is a bad guy


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 7, 2009)

uzumakaipatchitt said:


> well at a guess that one surviving child is a bad guy




More like a plant or a fabrication...

This didn't turn out like I'd hoped... but you win some, you lose some. 

(Man!  I wish I could draw!)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 7, 2009)

*Chapter 727 - Propaganda no Jutsu!*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 727 - Propaganda no Jutsu!*


FOOM!

“Thanks, Jake!”  Hitomi yelled as she and Megan delivered a patient on the Hospital roof.

“No problem, Cousin!”  Jake replied with his slow, folksy drawl.

“Orderly!”  Megan yelled.

Two men came running out and picked up the stretcher.

“Get him to Room 3, stat!”  Megan instructed.

“They’re packed in there right now, Ma’am!”  One of the orderly’s replied.

“This man’s had a heart attack!  Find him room!”  Hitomi snapped.

“Yes, Ma’am!”  The other orderly replied.

“What’s all the commotion…?”  Jake asked out loud.

“It’s down on the street…”  Megan replied.

“Was the Village attacked while we were gone?”  Hitomi asked as they all walked toward the roof’s edge.

“I see three different fires…”  Jake observed.

They looked over the ledge to the street below and saw people pushing and shoving with newspapers in their hands.

“Hitomi!  Megan!  We need you downstairs, stat!”  One of the female Studebaker’s yelled.

Hitomi and Megan spun and ran toward the staircase.

“Floydada!  What happened?”  Hitomi yelled.

“You don’t know?”  Floydada asked.

“No!  We left on an emergency run to the Waterfall Country at 5:00 this morning!”  Megan replied.

“Well, your boyfriend just started a war with the Mist!  Massacred a whole bunch of people down there!”  Floydada yelled.

“What?!  O..Obito would never do something like that!”  Hitomi stammered.

“All the newspapers are reporting he did!  Since then the people have been rioting and demanding the Hokage do something!”  Floydada replied.

“We’ve been backed up with injuries for the last 2 hours!”

“I know him!  He won’t kill innocents!”  Hitomi asserted.

“Maybe it’s a mistake…!  It’s not the first time Obito’s been framed!”  Megan said.

“All I know is that we have an emergency triage set up with a lot of injuries!”  Floydada yelled as they ran down the last flight of stairs.

Up on the roof, Jake watched the crowd.

“Hmph!  Guess I’m not getting’ my oats and sweet corn this trip…!”  He huffed.

*****

“Look at this!  Photos even!”  Naruto yelled at Obito and Inari.

“DEAD CHILDREN!”

“I told you, Dad…  I didn’t kill them…  I didn’t kill anybody!”  Obito boomed.

“That’s not it!  You played right into that Mizukage’s hands!”  Naruto yelled back.

“What were you guys thinking?  Geez!”

“It’s all my fault, Naruto…  I ordered Obito to go to the main Village and send a harsh message to Taggart…”  Inari explained.

“Why didn’t you check with me first?!”  Naruto yelled.

“That was my idea, too…  I was under pressure to act on our own accord…!”  Inari continued to explain.

“Wait a minute, Governor!”  Obito interrupted,  “I’m not letting you take all the heat!  Part of this was my idea, too!”

“Oh, there’ll be plenty of blame to go around, don’t you guys worry…!”  Naruto bellowed.

“Naruto!  Priority message from the Sand!”  Temari interrupted as she stepped into the office. 

“That’s why you should have consulted with me…!”  Naruto huffed.

“Inari…  My allies are your allies, too!”

“Ugh…”  Inari huffed as he reeled backward.

“I’m sure the Earth, Waterfall, Grass and the Cloud will be wanting an explanation, too…!”  Naruto explained.

“These guys are under pressure, too!  And I’m gonna have to give them assurances of what our intentions are!”

“I’m.. sorry, Dad…  I thought we were doing the right thing…”  Obito said calmly.

“Crap!”  Obito huffed as he shook his head.

“Temari!  Send a flash message to all our allies that these reports are false…!  To stand easy and I will give them the details within the hour!”  Naruto instructed.

“Right!”  She replied, then turned and left.

“Naruto…  Look at this!”  Shikamaru said holding out one of the papers.

“This happened two days ago?  Look at these bodies!  No bloating!”

“You’re a cheerful cuss!”  Naruto muttered.

“You idiot!”  Shikamaru replied.  “These pictures were taken right after they were killed!”

Naruto grabbed the newspaper and looked at the pictures.

“Then… we can use that in our defense!”  Inari said as his face brightened.

“Inari…  You have a lot to learn about politics…”  Naruto growled.  “Probably as much as I did…”

“We’re about to be caught up in a propaganda war with the Leaf and the Wave right in the middle of it…!  With a Mizukage that thinks nothing of exterminating his own people for his own gain…”

“It’ll be troublesome, but we can fight back!”  Shikamaru sneered.

“And so we will…  But we’ll have to fight and explain it well!  This is a war for the people’s trust…!”  Naruto explained.

“Once they feel you’ve betrayed them, it’s hard to re-earn that trust!”

“Dad…”  Obito said,  “If it would be better, then I’ll…”  

“Son…  I said it would be hard… not impossible…!”  Naruto explained.

“You made a mistake…  A big mistake!  A BAD mistake!  But, we’ll get through it!”

“Yes, Sir!” 


*To be continued…


*


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Dec 8, 2009)

when i said the child was the bad guy i was thinking back to the village defense really early on where a "child" was brought into one of the bunkers and it turned out to be a shadow clone stuffed full of explsives


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 8, 2009)

A call for entries...  (like I said, I can't draw)

I need some artwork to go with upcoming chapters, primarily the "Newspaper Headlines" I have planned.

If anyone can draw up a simple "head shot" of Obito, I would appreciate it, and I'll give you name credit.

Obito is almost 17 at this point, about 6' to 6'2", and "barrel-chested".  Keeps his hair cut short, almost a burr...  and he's kinda rough looking.  (i.e., not a pretty boy)  A well-worn Leaf Uniform is fine.

I've tried to keep his basic description in line with Ward Bond, good friend of John Wayne...  (problem with Ward Bond is he didn't get famous until he got into his late 30's... )

ref: Ward Bond



However, the cover of this book comes closer!  (Uh, minus the beard)

ref: Confederates in the Attic


PM me with submissions or suggestions.  Many thanks! ~ FLJ


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 20, 2009)

*Chapter 728 - Backing the Play*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 4 - Best of Both Worlds


*Chapter 728 - Backing the Play*


“In summary, Lord Mitsukage, we have a guy with incredible strength and as far as we can tell, is completely indestructible, AND who’s able to use a Multiple Shadow Clone Jutsu and a Long-Range Transportation Jutsu with several applications…”  

“In short, the Ultimate War Machine who could pop up and attack anywhere at anytime…”  A Mist Jounin reported.

“He could be keeping his real body at a distance.”  Taggert snorted.

“With all respect, Sir, that’s not likely…  Several of our Shinobi report using poisons and GenJutsu on him with absolutely no effect.”  The Mist Ninja replied.

“We have no defense against this Shinobi…”  Muttered an older Jounin.

“Lord Mizukage…  Maybe we should back off entirely.  At..At least until we get more intelligence…”  Suggested another.

Taggert glared at the Shinobi, who immediately looked down.

“Sir, we do need more information to come up with a way to counter Obito Uzumaki’s Jutsu.”  Suggested the older Jounin.

“Listen to me all of you!”  Taggert growled.

“The Leaf has in THIS KID the most powerful weapon the Ninja world has ever seen, but the Hokage doesn’t have the nerve to use it!”  He explained.

“The Hokage and the other Kage’s in their alliance want to avoid war at almost all costs.  That’s to our advantage!”

“This kid has weaknesses, maybe not in his physical body, but he has weaknesses.  He has family, friends, a sense of ‘fair play” and… a reputation!  I can turn all that against him!” 

The Shinobi looked at one another.

*****

“All right, Gaara…  Thanks a lot!  Keep me advised.”  Naruto said, then hung the receiver onto the switchook, stood up from his desk and walked out of his office.

“So, how did it go?”  Inari asked.

“Well, I have Gaara’s support, even though his people are driving him crazy with their concerns…”  Naruto replied.

“They stifled some of the people trying to incite mobs in the Sand…  That’s so made up and deliberate!”  He muttered.

“They have similar problems in the Earth, Cloud and Waterfall Countries, but they’re onboard.”

“How soon can you have your… “army” ready for training?”  Naruto asked.

“Eh?”  Inari asked in disbelief.

“How soon?”  Naruto repeated.

“I..I’m not sure, I’ll have to check…”  Inari stammered.

“Well, you and they are the ones who wanted to go fight these guys…  Tell ‘em to get ready!”  Naruto huffed.

“Obito, you will see to their training!  Right here! In the Leaf!”

“Dad?”  Obito asked.

“Hehe…  I have to back my Son’s play, don’t I?”  Naruto grinned.

“Dad…  The safety of the Village is more important…”  Obito said.

“And that’s just what we’re all going to do!”  Naruto interrupted.  “We’re going to protect everyone!”

“Can..Can that be done?”  Inari asked.

“We’re going to give it our best shot.”  Naruto replied.

“How will we defend the Wave if my best men are here?”  Inari asked.

“I have some ideas.”  Naruto replied.

“Would you excuse us?”  He asked Inari.

“O..Of course.”

“Obito.”  Naruto glared and started for the door.

Obito inhaled and followed his Father into the hallway.

“Take us to the field.”  Naruto instructed.

“Okay, Dad.”

FOOM!

They quickly checked the area to make sure that they were alone.

“I want to make a big show of you training the Wave guys here in the Leaf…  I’ll send someone down to take over your squad.”  Naruto explained.

“I understand.”  Obito replied, matter of factly.

“This isn’t a punishment tour, it’s an important job if we’re gonna pull this off without a lot of casualties!”  Naruto asserted.

“But…  How can you fight a war without people getting killed?”  Obito asked scratching his head.

“We could declare war and send Shinobi down there…”  Naruto explained.  

“We’d have to win the war by killing almost everyone and taking over the country, then run things ourselves…  And do it without upsetting the rest of our allies, OR the Mist getting allies of their own to fight against us!”  

“The Mist brings another opponent into the war…”  Obito muttered.

“Yeah, you didn’t think about THAT one, did you?”  Naruto asked with his arms folded across his chest.

Obito looked down and shuffled his feet.

“No, Sir…  I didn’t.”  

“Hehe…  That’s why I’m Hokage and you’re not!”  Naruto smirked confidently.

“Okay, Dad…  What’s the plan?”  Obito asked.

“The Mist people themselves…  They’re the key to all this!”  Naruto explained.

“The leadership that started this nonsense is THEIR problem!  I say we give them the chance to clean it up!”

“Uhh…”  Obito replied.

“Obito, I said this to someone else recently…  A country gets whatever leadership that they’re willing to settle for!  That includes the Mist, the Leaf, the Sand…  Everyone!”


*To be continued…

Oh yeah, end of Volume 4!
(9 months of writing just to embarrass Obito... )​

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 29, 2009)

*Chapter 729 - Clipped Wings*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 729 - Clipped Wings*


FOOM!

Hinata Uzumaki appeared at the Training Field and plopped down on the ground.

“I take it they really did wipe out one of their own villages…”  Naruto asked as he walked up to his Daughter.

“Yeah, Dad… It’s true.”  She mumbled as she wiped her tears with her hands.

“They killed everybody, then that Delores woman stepped in and killed the squads that did it…  They were a village that opposed the Mitzukage…”  Hinata croaked, tears still trickling down her cheeks.

“Why?!  Why would they do that?  Can’t they just live and let live?”

Naruto felt a lump in his own throat as he sat down next to his Daughter and embraced her.

“To cover their own tracks…  I guess.  And their lies…”  Naruto said.

Hinata wrapped both her arms around her Father’s chest and they held each other.

“They’re making everything up anyway, why kill them all to cover it?”  She asked.

Naruto shrugged his shoulders with his free hand in the air.

“Because they’re rotten, evil people…?  I don’t know…  You come up with the answer to that one, I’ll buy you lunch!”  He replied.

They began to chuckle.

“You’re buying me lunch anyway…”  Hinata mumbled with her face buried into her Father’s chest.

“All right then, I’ll make you Hokage!  How about that?”  Naruto joked.

“Uhgggg…  No thanks!”  Hinata groaned as she turned her head and patted her father's chest with her palm.

They quietly held each other a few more moments.

“Hinata, listen…  I don’t want you making anymore trips to the Water Country…  It’s tearing you up seeing all that grief and misery, and not being able to do anything about it.”  Naruto explained.

“You’re walking around in a funk, you’re depressed and you’re not sleeping well.  Asuma is concerned about you and he’s asking too many questions.”

“But, Dad…”  Hinata protested as she looked at her Father.

“No buts!  This is an order!”  Naruto interrupted as he held up his index finger.

“Dad…”

“I’m very proud of you!”  Naruto smiled.

“Hehe…”  Hinata scoffed.

“Well then, what about the ‘pockets of resistance’ you’re looking for?”  She asked.

“I have other means to look for one!”  Naruto said confidently.  

“In the meantime, YOU take a break!”


*****


“It sounds like you really got a raw deal.”  Takahiro said.

“Ahh!  It’s my own fault!”  Obito huffed.

“It’s not your fault!”  Hitomi replied as she placed a hand on his forearm.

“No.  Dad’s right…  I didn’t understand the politics.”  Obito said as he took Hitomi‘s hand and gave it a gentle squeeze.

“So what will you do now?”  Ayame asked.

“Take my lumps and lay low for a while, I guess.”  Obito replied.

“Train those Wave guys…”  Hitomi added.

“Shhh…”  Obito said looking at Hitomi.

“Oh!  Sorry…”  She blushed.

“Don’t sweat it!  We won’t squeal!”  Ayame snickered.

“Are you really okay, Obito?”  Takahiro asked.

“I’m not happy with the situation, but I’m okay.”  Obito replied confidently.

“Hey!  Look at you two!  Training together… Hanging out together…  People might get to thinking you guys are a couple!  Obito ribbed.

“Ahh…”  “Uhh…”  Takahiro and Ayami looked at each other and began to blush.

Hitomi giggled.

“It’s ahh… not like that, Obito…”  Takahiro replied sheepishly.

“No!  Not at all!”  Ayame added.  “He’s just someone I have fun beating up!”

“Excuse me?  Who won 4 out of 5 falls yesterday?”  Takahiro asked.

“Only because I let you…!  Consider it a carrot for the donkey!”  Ayame smirked.

“Yeah…  You even sound like a couple…”  Obito grinned.

“An old, married couple…”  Hitomi added.

“Now cut that out!”  Ayame snapped.

“Geez…”  Takahiro groaned.


*To be continued...


The start of Volume 5...!  
(insert fanfare and theme music)​

*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 30, 2009)

*Chapter 730 - Naruto?s Press Conference on the Mist*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 730 - Naruto?s Press Conference on the Mist*


?Hokage-Sama!  Hokage-Sama!?  The reporters yelled.

?Easy guys? easy??  Naruto said as he waved his hands.

?Sir!  Have you made a decision on what you will do with Obito in light of his actions??  One reporter asked.

?Yes!  Will you be turning him over to the Mitzukage??  Another asked.

?Gentlemen, and ladies?  We have reason to believe the massacre and the photographs are staged!?  Naruto announced.

?What??  ?Lord Hokage!?  The reporters exclaimed.

?In other words, the whole thing is a ploy to frame Obito!?  Naruto added.

?Sir!  When did you learn this??  A reporter asked.

?Are you denying that Obito went and attacked the Mist??  Asked another.

?Obito DID go to the Mist and delivered a personal message from Governor Inari, ALL WITHIN HIS LEGAL AUTHORITY!?  Naruto emphasized.

?He did encounter some resistance, but has assured me to my satisfaction and our team of investigators that he used non-lethal means and left the Mist without causing any deaths!?

?Lord Hokage!  What proof do you have of this??  A reporter yelled.

?Are you calling the Mitzusage a liar??  Asked another.

?No, Augie?  At least not yet.?  Naruto scowled.

?As for proof, concrete evidence?  I don?t have any yet, but I also refuse to accept a handful of photographs from an unverified source, plus I?d want to check out the scene of the massacre myself!?

?The Mitzukage isn?t going to let you into his country! ?Lord Hokage!?  Augie Hatchet snapped.

Naruto and the insolent reporter glared at each other.

?At any rate, Obito will begin training the Army of the Wave and preparing them for battle should hostilities between the Mist and the Wave increase.?  Naruto announced.

?Hokage-Sama!?  The reporters yelled.

?Governor Inari has enough evidence that the Mitzukage and his people are behind the recent attacks on the Wave Capitol, so we are not violating any of our treaties.?  Naruto continued.

?The Leaf will maintain a peacekeeping squad in the Wave at least until the Wave?s Army is properly trained.?

?Will Obito be part of that squad??  One reporter yelled.

?If necessary!  His primary duty at this time is the training of the Wave?s Army.?  Naruto replied.

?Will you be invading the Water Country??  Augie asked.

?Not unless we have to or one of our allies is attacked.  As you know, our desire is for peace in the Ninja World and to promote prosperous industry for the people.?  Naruto explained.

?Unfortunately, there are those out to loot the planet and peace be damned.?

?So your answer is ?maybe???  Augie scoffed.

?It will be up to the Mitzukage and the Mist.?  Naruto replied.  

?If they attack, we will respond?  If they keep their distance and mind their manners, then we?ll do the same.  Simple as that.?


*To be continued?


*


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Dec 30, 2009)

Dont you just hate reporters


----------



## forkliftjoe (Dec 30, 2009)

uzumakaipatchitt said:


> Dont you just hate reporters



*
Art imitates life... 

(I even got a headache while writing it!)

*


----------



## Animus (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, just read this start to finish in a few days time total, and I have mixed reactions. On one hand, I love it. The characters are fantastic, the relationships are awesome and fun to read. Those aspects keep me reading chapter after chapter. On that front, you deserve an A+.

On the other hand, you make Bleach power scaling look great. The best arc was the River Battle arc, where I felt like there was actual danger. You had me fooled right up until the part where Obito's shadow clones (Kage Bunshin, or KB as we call them in the Konoha Collesium) proved to be just as powerful and durable as the originals, which goes against the very nature of KB. Then you made him immune to poisons, and genjutsu. Then you made him have Herculean strength, a chakra shield that makes him invulernable to almost everything, tons of chakra, and the list goes on. At this point, I'm starting to doubt whether or not a Sage Tech: Fuuton Rasenshuriken could actually kill Obito. 

The point where I started to get really annoyed was when you had Obito BEAT THE TSUKIKAGE LIKE IT WAS EASY, _then_ have nuke blow up in his face, _then_ recover enough to have a nice conversation the next day. Even the current Naruto (in the manga) would be outmatched against the kages in most situations. Obito makes Yondaime Hokage look like a joke.

I enjoyed this FF the most when I felt the characters were in true danger; when they didn't have teammates who could just teleport anywhere at anytime at a moment's notice with an invincible shadow clone to save the day. It made the characterization SO much better, added a ton of tension and suspense, and had great action; definitely the best of the FF. After that, it all went downhill. 

Bad guys became jokes. There was never any dramatic tension, because I knew that no one would ever get hurt. Hitomi no longer fears for Obito's safety because the guy could solo all 5 Kages at once at this point. There is no suspense, there is no tension. When Pampa and Borger died, I was surprised and amused. The tension returned, for however briefly. Ayame's recovery was done very well. But at that point, it was an exception, not the rule.

What I would love to see is for characters to actually get hurt sometimes and be in actual danger. When that sniper-archer shot an arrow at Kakashi, I thought there was a possiblity he or Hinata could die, or at least get seriously injured. It was great suspense, great tension. Now? Who needs danger and risk when KB do all of the work, put themselves in danger ALL the time instead of the real characters, and when EVERY character can easily use KB?

*So in summary, my suggestions are these:* Make the bad guys tougher. WAY tougher. As in, an actual threat to people like Hinata U. Introduce some enemies (like Akatsuki, for reference) that are extremely powerful that would give a whole squad, including Obito, a run for his money (and I mean that everyone ends up injured in some way). Have Obito get put in serious danger or captured (via sealing scroll of whatever) and let Hitomi and his family know about it, and worry. Tension and drama that was present in the early chapters that made this FF so great would return. Find some way to take Obito out of the picture for a long while (I mean, captured or trapped somewhere), so that this dramatic tension can return and so that other characters can shine under pressure. You would also do well to nerf the good guys, too. Having Tami just swing her fan and take out 100 enemies at once in the space of three sentences is boring and removes tension. 

Lastly, some thoughts on Obito: I don't care if you based him on a comic book character or some bad-ass or something. It's fine if he acts that way, but making him the Superman of the Naruto world is TERRIBLE. Superman was a terrible hero (outside of him being an icon and the epitome of awesome), because he was invincible and all powerful, and had only one weakness (which has since been pretty much negated). It's not an excuse for bad writing/planning. In good stories, the main character or most powerful good guy (with the exception of the Hokage and likewise characters) is always weaker than his next opponent, and must work hard and overcome great danger to win. Here, it's the opposite. Obito is always above and beyond his opponents, usually to an extreme, so much so that he makes it all look like a joke. If Ichigo from Bleach was stronger than all of his opponents so much so that he could troll every opponent in a fight, there would be no Bleach. No one would buy it anymore. Obito also gets way more action than any character. When's the last time Hinata (either one) got a fight? Or Ayame? Or Takahiro? There's no need, Obito just comes in a takes care of everything without ever putting himself in any danger. 

It pains me that I couldn't make these suggestions sooner, but I hope that you can take my advice now and make some changes for the future. Above all, this is a fantastic FF and the second one I've ever truly enjoyed.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 5, 2010)

Animus said:


> Well, just read this start to finish in a few days time total, and I have mixed reactions. On one hand, I love it. The characters are fantastic, the relationships are awesome and fun to read. Those aspects keep me reading chapter after chapter. On that front, you deserve an A+.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You're naming your own poison here...  Hinata U., Ayame and Takahiro!  It's all coming in this arc!

Obito (who is based on Philip Wylie's Hugo Danner [who Stooperman is based on, Hugo came FIRST!] and John Wayne ~ ref: ) is about to become a side character.

I think Obito's following is about 40/60 in the love/hate department.  If it wasn't for Hitomi, it might be less than that.

This whole arc was about his limitations and getting him into trouble...  (Hugo had a similar problem, especially in the arena of politics...  You can bend steel in your bare hands and change the course of mighty rivers, but in the face of a corrupt politician, he's powerless!)

Some things are done for fast-paced action, so there's not multiple paragraphs of dialogue. (plus this has been a busier year for me than 2008, so my chapters have been posted when I could do them)

One cliche I've tried to avoid is the *always* weaker character going hopelessly up against the stronger one...  Why can't the hero be the stronger, easily beat (or outsmart) the bad guy, then go have lunch?  ...at least every once in a while?

I'm trying to work more on the twists and turns of events, the timing of the characters in the heat of battle, their screwups, what they do right and how events unfold in front of them.

An application Sean Connery's advice in the Untouchables...! 
"Don't wait for it to happen. Don't even want it to happen. Just watch what DOES happen." 

Thanks for reading!  Stay tuned for more! ~ FLJ


PS: In Philip Wylie's "Gladiator", Hugo Danner killed a charging bull with one punch and caught a FALLING 4-ton stone slab with one hand.

I figure Obito can bench press 20 to 25 tons without giving himself a hernia...


----------



## Animus (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

As for Obito, I think his relationship with Hitomi is the best and cutest in this FF, probably by far (especially since we haven't seen an Asuma/Hinata moment in a long time). I always enjoyed reading that, especially when one or both of them was in danger. I'd love to see more, but frankly, Obito is godlike now and has been for a long time. To but it bluntly, I would love to see Obito (and perhaps Hinata) lose much of their godlike ability (that they have purely from "Dad's genes") via some sort of experimentation of some sort. Kabuto definitely comes to mind. It would open the door to a lot of dramatic tension and suspense, which we haven't really seen since the River Battle arc.

And about the power-scaling: I realize that in many mangas (I'm looking at you, Bleach), the main character will appear to have no hope of winning most battles they come across, only for them to overcome and win. However, while sometimes unrealistic by the manga's own standards (like Ichigo suddenly able to use his Hollow Mask fifteen times longer than before, with no explanation whatsoever), it is usually more interesting and more memorable than when the main character just wipes the floor with his opponents. There's no conflict, no drama, no suspense, nothing to look forward to. You know Obito going to win because none of his opponents, no matter how skilled (Tsuchikage) nor numerous (River Battle Arc) they are, Obito will without breaking a sweat. His battles are completely uninteresting, because the guy's invincible, super strong, has completely haxxed self, group, and target teleportation that can be used on a whim, and otherwise has no other jutsu. Simply put, the guy has been repeatedly shown to save the hides of everyone everywhere no matter how far away he is, so at this point just making him a side character doesn't solve the problem, because it would be totally paradoxical. If you want there to be any drama, tension, or suspense in this FF from this point on, you've got to find a way to nerf Obito (and probably Hinata), and seriously beef up the competition (enemies). It would also help to not make even rookie Genin so powerful; nature manipulation is supposed to take years to learn for average shinobi; having genin fresh out of the academy capable of elemental jutsu like it's nothing special is mind boggling, to say the least.

There are times when having the good guys totally kick the bad guys' butt is enjoyable and memorable. But to have it happen constantly, no matter what, just kills a story. Remember that basic structure of a plot, with the introduction, inciting incident, rising action, climax, and falling action, etc.? With no threat to the good guys whatsoever, there is no rising action. There is never any climax. Just like if things are always perfect, life gets boring and dull, because there is nothing bad to compare it to. 

If Naruto (in the real manga) never faced a challenge whatsoever from an opponent, and owned all of his opponents like he did Mizuki, he would never grow as a character or as a fighter. And then we'd face the same pitfalls that this FF has fallen into. I sincerely hope you can fix them before the damage is completely irreparable.

I'm looking forward to the next chapters!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 7, 2010)

*Chapter 731 - Sour Grapes*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 731 - Sour Grapes*


?You?re? You?re promoting us to Chuunin?!?  Shelby asked.

?Yup!?  Naruto grinned.  ?I think you and Tami have earned it.?

Shikamaru chuckled proudly.

?I thought we?d have to take the Chuunin Exam again??  Tami asked as she put on the green vest.

?Normally you would, but there?s no time for you to retake the exam.?  Naruto replied.  

?I have a job for you two?  A big job!?

?What is it, Sensei?!?  Tami yelped with excitement.

?Hehe?  After a couple of days R&R, you?re going to help Obito train the Wave guys.?

?Who.. us???  Shelby asked.

?Yes, I understand both of you have had some success in training these guys already, so I figure why mess with a good thing!?  Naruto replied.

?Yeah--ahh, we did!?  Tami grinned as she clinched her fist.

?How many are there??  Shelby asked.

?Oh, what difference does that make, Shelby?  Look how far Rufus got with you teaching him!?  Tami exclaimed.

?One guy who I was dating, Tami?  Not a? whole.. army!?  Shelby muttered as she slipped into shock.

?Yes, but you taught him well, Shelby?  Don?t sell yourself short.?  Naruto replied.

?Here?s a couple of books to read over while you?re off??  Shikamaru said.

?Forced marches???  Shelby asked as she leafed through the book.

?Yeah?  As I said, there?s no time?  These men need to be battle ready in 5 months?  Sooner would be better.?  Naruto explained.

The two girls and Naruto looked at each other.

?It?ll be a hard job with long hours, so enjoy your time off.?  He said.

?Yes, Sir!?  Tami grinned.

?Yes, Sir??  Shelby replied, still in shock.

*****

?So I get my team back and Dad sends a fresh squad of Studebaker?s down to the Wave??  Obito explained.

?Five of the best!?  Asuma grinned.

?Whoa?!?  Choji Jr. replied in disbelief.  ?So who?s their leader??

?Dad has a couple of guys in mind.?  Obito replied.

?Obito?!?  Waved a young Kunoichi.

?Emi??  Hey!  How are you guys doing??  Obito asked.

?Better now that you?re in the doghouse!?  Daichi smirked.

?Huh?  What does that mean??  Obito asked.

Asuma cringed.

?Don?t mind him?  He talks out of turn.?  Hizashi replied.

Obito glared at Hizashi.

?Look, if there?s a problem between us, I want to know about it.?  Obito insisted.

Emi and Hizashi glared at Daichi.

?Really, Obito?  He just makes bad jokes??  Emi chuckled.

?I guess people are still sore at me about last week??  Obito huffed and started to walk on.

?It?s got nothing to do with last week!?  Hizashi said.

?What??  Obito asked.

?It?s got nothing to do with last week.?  Hizashi repeated.

?Then what??  Obito asked.

?All right.  I resent you hogging up all the A and S Rank missions!?  Daichi said.

?Hogging up??  Obito asked.

?Yeah.  Ever since you became the big hero around here, all we?re left with are these B and C Rank missions that don?t pay as good!?  Daichi explained.

?I just go where I?m ordered??  Obito replied.

Daichi scowled.

?I..I won?t go into the fact that your old man?s the Hokage??  He sneered.

?You wanna say that again??  Obito growled.

?I?d rather not?  Because I don?t want to believe it.?  Daichi muttered.

?What do you mean you don?t want to believe it???  Obito asked.

?Obito?  He?s not the only one who thinks this way.?  Hizashi said.

?A lot.. A lot of the others talk the same way, Obito?  I think maybe you didn?t realize it??  Emi explained.

?What am I supposed to do?  Sit back on the dangerous missions and let other guys get killed??  Obito boomed.

?Obito?!?  Asuma hushed.

?How long have you known about this??  Obito asked.

?Quite a while.  I didn?t say anything because it?s all just sour grapes.?  Asuma huffed.

?Sour grapes?!?  Obito replied.

?Yeah!  Sour grapes!?  Asuma snapped as he glared at Team Udon.

?Personally, I think life is so rosy for you that you just didn?t know any better??  Daichi said. 

?Well.  Do you have a suggestion then??  Obito sneered.

?Yeah?  Take a long break and give the rest of us a chance at the big dough!?  Daichi yelled in reply.

Obito looked at the three Shinobi.

?Well, I guess you?ll all get your chance.?  Obito said and turned to walk off.

?Obito!?  Hizashi yelled.

Daichi grabbed him by the arm.

?C?mon, let?s get goin???  He muttered.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 7, 2010)

*Chapter 732 - The Hunt*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 732 - The Hunt*


“Let’s see…”  Ayame thought to herself.  “He’s using that Invisibility Jutsu again with a Clone Jutsu…  The Original is hiding over there and the Clone is sneaking up on me over there…”

“You know that’s not going to work on me!”  She yelled.  “I can still see you!”

Takahiro grinned.

“Not gonna answer, huh?”  Ayame said.  “Okay, play it your way!”

“That idiot…”  She huffed to herself.

She reached into her Weapon’s Pouch and pulled out two smoke bombs.

“Gotta be careful…  Last time I used smoke bombs he threw Kunai and Paper Bombs into the smoke…  That gives him an advantage in spite of my Sharingan…”

Ayame quickly leapt from one tree to another as she started to move.

“Takahiro is moving as well as the Invisible Clone…  The Original will try and use the trees to screen himself from my Sharingan…”

She leapt to another tree as she continued to pursue Takahiro.

“Okay.. Now!”  She huffed with a grin.

Ayame tossed the smoke bombs and they went off.

“Now all I have to do is circle around my own smoke and…”

Just then more smoke bombs went off behind her.

“What the hell…?”  Ayame cursed.

“Hehe…  Just a distraction and a stupid move…!”  She smiled and continued to pursue the Original.

Ayame then pulled Kunai with Exploding Tags of her own and tossed them in different directions.

Two explosions went off in the tree tops, then followed by three more, then a series of explosions went off as Ayame and Takahiro went at it.

“Guwaa!”  Takahiro yelled as Ayame grabbed him and they went to the ground in a loud thud.

Ayame laid on his chest with her Kunai to his throat and stared into his eyes with her Sharingan.

“I’ve got you this time!”  She gloated.  “I could see you!  I could see your Invisible Clone!  BA…KAAAA…!”

“So you could…”  Takahiro croaked with exhaustion.

“Any last words?”  She grinned.

Takahiro quickly stretched his head up and stole a kiss.

“UWAAA!”  Ayame yelped as she jumped up wiping her mouth.

“TAKAHIRO!”  She bellowed.

“By the way, I’m the Clone!”  Takahiro grinned and he ripped open his Chuunin vest and revealed an Exploding Tag.

“Oh, crap!”  Ayame yelped as she tried to backflip away.

“GYAA!”  She yelled as the Tag exploded and she landed several yards away in a heap.

“Damn!”  She cursed.

Takahiro started to laugh.

“Are you okay?”  He asked as he broke the Invisibility Jutsu.

“You jerk!”  She huffed.

“Aw, come on…  That was a good hunt!”  He panted and wiped sweat from his face.

Ayame glared at him.

“What’s the matter?  That I outsmarted you, my Clone kissed you, or what?”  Takahiro grinned as he sat down on the ground.

“All the above!”  She growled as she wiped her mouth again.

“I gotta tell you…  I think you’re putting too much confidence into that Sharingan…”  Takahiro said, breathing heavy.

“Well, the Invisibility Jutsu seems to take a lot out of you!”  Ayame replied angrily.

“Yeah…”  Takahiro puffed as he wiped his face again.  “It uses a lot of Chakra…  Guess I can’t use it too often.. or for too long…”

“Plus you created a Shadow Clone on top of it…”  Ayame said.

She watched Takahiro breathe for a moment, then groaned as she got up on her knees.

“Aw, hell.”  She muttered as she crawled over to Takahiro and sat down next to him.

Ayame took his wrist and pulled out her pocket watch.

“What..?”

“Hush!”  She said.

Ayame then put her hand on his chest and focused her Chakra.

“Yeah, you used up a lot of Chakra… and you’re dehydrated…”  She said as she pulled out a Scroll and summoned a bottle.

“Here.”  She instructed as she unscrewed the cap.  “Drink this.”

“Thanks!”  Takahiro said as he took a sip.

“Be sure and drink all of that.  It’s something new we’ve been working on.  It should help replenish your Chakra as well as get some fluid into you.”  Ayame explained.

“Horrible aftertaste…”  Takahiro sneered.

“Serves you right!”  Ayame replied with a satisfied grin.



*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 8, 2010)

*Chapter 733 - Creative Spark*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 733 - Creative Spark*


?Note to self??  Takahiro said as he laid on the ground, staring into the sky, ?Never do the Shadow Clones, then another big Jutsu on top of it??

?How do you feel??  Ayame asked.

?Ah.. Better!?  He smiled.

?Hmph!?  Ayame grunted.

?What?s your problem??  Takahiro asked.

She glared at T?kahiro over her shoulder.

?Just what did you mean that I put too much confidence in my Sharingan??  Ayame asked.

?Do I have to spell it out for you??  Takahiro asked.

?Yeah, I guess you do!?  She snapped.

?All right.?  He replied.  ?Ever since you started studying under Sasuke Uchiha, your techniques and tactics have become rigid!  I can read you like an old textbook!?

?Bah!?  Ayame huffed and turned her head away.

?Be stuffy if you want, but there was a time when your tactics had a.. a.. ?creative spark? to them?!?  Takahiro continued.

?You once bit the nose off a girl?  Whatever happened to that Ayame??

Ayame winced.

?I..I don?t know?  I haven?t been on a real mission since Borger and Pampa died??  She said.

Takahiro thought for a moment.

?All right, so you?re a little rusty??  He said.

?I guess??  Ayame sighed.

?Say!  What was with you and all the smoke bombs anyway??  She snapped.

?Oh, that?  Just exploiting the Sharingan?s weakness!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Weakness???  Ayame asked.

?Information overload.?  He replied.

?Say what??  She asked, wrinkling her brow.

?You threw smoke bombs, right??  Takahiro asked.

Ayame nodded.

?I started throwing smoke bombs just as you started throwing Exploding Tags? Then I started throwing more and in all different directions??  Takahiro explained.

?Yes, it was very confusing and annoying!?  Ayame griped.

Takahiro grinned.

?Geez!?  Ayame huffed, starting to blush.

He started to laugh.

?You and your hair-brained tactics?  This is why I always hated your guts!?  She sneered.

?Each concussion from the Exploding Tags breaks your concentration for just an instant, even with the Sharingan??  Takahiro added.

?It even gave my Clone time to stuff an Exploding Tag under his vest without you seeing it.?

?Yeah?  And I checked you both over when we started!?  Ayame said.

?Personally, I thought the kiss was a nice touch!?  Takahiro grinned.

?Stop it!?


*To be continued?  


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 9, 2010)

*

Volume 5 is coming together...  
Hopefully I can remember where I put it! 

Be prepared for a lengthy "set-up" to get everyone from 
point A to point B right before I turn the world upside down! 

Enjoy the ride! ~ FLJ  ​

*


----------



## Animus (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright, can't wait.

Is there going to be a new chapter today or early tomorrow?

Oh, and FLJ, if you'd like any help with editing (plot-wise, grammatically, or with anything else), I would be glad to lend my "expertise."


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 10, 2010)

*Chapter 734 - A Rough Sketch*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 734 - A Rough Sketch*


?Hanibi?  Good to see you again!?

?Lord Hokage??  Hanabi bowed.

?Now, I?ve told you a zillion times about that ?Lord Hokage? stuff!?  Naruto grinned.

?Just as I?ve told you, less than 100 times, that you are the Hokage and it would be improper for me to address you in any other way.?  Hanabi smirked.

?Well, I?m not gonna argue with you??  Naruto sighed.

?Good!  Because it won?t do you any good... Lord Hokage.?  Hanabi replied with another bow.

?So how?s Udon and the kids??  Naruto asked.

?They are quite well, Lord Ho??

Naruto groaned.

?Hehe?  They are quite well, thank you.?  Hanabi smiled.

?If fact, Hotaru is starting the academy this semester, and with any luck Sarutobi will graduate the next semester, providing his hey fever doesn?t kill him.?

?Heh, heh!  I understand?!?  Naruto laughed.

?Naruto.  Lady Hanabi.?  Neji greeted as he walked onto the practice field.

Hanabi bowed.

?Neji!?  Naruto grinned.

The two Hyuga?s stared at Naruto.

?Well, I?ll get right to it.?  Naruto said clearing his throat.

?As you know, Obito is going to begin training the Wave Army here.  We?re going to make a big show of this and we want to make sure the Mist knows about it.?

?They are sure to have spies here in Konoha, and we?re going to let them spy on Obito to their heart?s content.?  Naruto explained.

?So you?re using Obito as a decoy??  Neji grinned.

?Pretty much.  I need your Clan to keep track of these guys and how much they see while they?re here.?  Naruto continued.

?As we go along, we?ll capture some of them and maybe even kill one or two, just for appearances.  Otherwise, we will pretend to be sloppy.?

?Keep your enemies close.?  Hanabi said.

?That?s right.?  Naruto replied.

?Dare I ask what the real plan is??  Neji asked.

?You can ask, but I won?t tell you!?  Naruto replied.

?You have no idea what your going to do, do you??  Neji scoffed.

?Call it a rough sketch!?  Naruto chuckled.

?Geez!?  Neji huffed.

Hanabi quietly snickered.

?I?ll need daily reports and any important information as soon as possible.?  Naruto instructed.

?Right.?  Neji replied.

?Very well, Lord Hokage, and be advised that a couple of their spies are already in the Village.?  Hanabi said.

?Ah?  Well, that figures, doesn?t it??  Naruto snorted.  ?How are they getting information back to the Mist??

?By messenger and coded messages within classified ads in the newspapers.  Mostly in the Sound??  Hanabi reported.

?Our second front?!?  Naruto sighed. 

?If we fight or invade the Mist.?  Neji added.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 10, 2010)

*
I will try and write up a couple more chapters this weekend.  

Obito is about to get used like General Patton prior to the 1944 Normandy Invasion... 

Then it's on to other things!  ~ FLJ 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter 735 - Barbecue Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part One*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 735 - Barbecue Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part One*


?Wait a minute, fellas?  Let me get this straight.?  Choji said as he was turning meat on his grill.

?This Daichi kid comes up to you out of the blue and tells you he and a whole bunch of other guys are sore because you?re hogging up all the good jobs??!?

?Yeah, that?s about it.?  Asuma replies.

?What a troublesome guy?  He?s got a lot of nerve!?  Shikamaru snorted.

?I dunno, I guess I?m kinda dumb?  I never thought I?d have a bunch of comrades mad at me for doing ?too many? A-Rank Missions??  Obito said facetiously.

?That just shows you?re too busy to fret about such things!?  Ino said as she sat down another plate of meat.

?Listen Obito, maybe nobody has ever told you this, but I?m gonna??  Choji said.

?How much money you earn and how you earn it, so long as it?s legal, is nobody?s damn business!?

?Choji!?  Ino snapped.

?I?m sorry, Honey, but it?s the truth!?  Choji replied.

?It?s certainly not this Daichi character?s business!?

?Well, I was thinking the same thing??  Obito replied.

?And he doesn?t speak for the other Shinobi, either.?  Shikamaru interrupted as he swiped a piece of meat from the grill.

?Careful, that?s hot!?  Choji warned.  ?The nerve of that guy??

?Obito, you?ve gotten the missions you?ve been assigned to because you?re the best man available for the job!?  Shikamaru said as he chewed the piece of meat.

?I know for a fact that your folks worry about you and would rather somebody else take those missions.?

?That?s right!?  Choji added as he put more meat on the grill.

?Just because you?re hard to kill doesn?t mean the job is less dangerous?? 

?AND just because you haven?t run into someone that?s capable of killing you doesn?t mean that you won?t!?  Choji emphasized.

?You?ve come close a couple of times, if you recall.?

?Dad??  Hitomi winced.

?I?m sorry, sweetie?  But they?re not A-Rank and S-Rank Missions for nothing.?  Choji said.

?And I know for a fact that Daichi isn?t ready for an S-Rank!?  Shikamaru added.  ?So it?s just like Asuma said?  Sour grapes.?

?He strikes me as all hat and no cattle??  Asuma griped.  ?Packs around a lot of fancy Ninja weapons that always look in mint condition?  Bet that?s where all his money goes??

?Now, that?s none of your business, Son.?  Shikamaru replied.

Asuma glared at his father as he licked the barbecue sauce from his thumb.


*To be continued?


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter 736 - Barbecue Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part Two*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


Chapter 736 - Barbecue Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part Two


?You didn?t bring Takahiro with you??  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

?Why should I?  I?m not his keeper!?  Ayame quipped.

?Aw, stop being stuffy!  You guys are buds now.?  Hinata replied.

Ayame huffed and stared at Hinata.

?He was going to do some training??  She muttered.

?What kind of training??  Hinata asked.

?He didn?t tell me and I didn?t ask.?  Ayame replied.

?Hinata!  Novi!?  Ino yelled as she greeted the Inuzuka?s.

?Hi, Ino?!?  Hinata Inuzuka replied.

?Hi?  Ino-Sama??  Novi said uncomfortably.

?Kiba?s not with you??  Ino asked.

?No, he?s out with his Rookie?s on a mission?  Pulling weeds I think.?  Hinata giggled.

?Ugh??  Ino laughed.

?Hey, Novi.?  Hinata Uzumaki smiled.

?Hi, Hinata?  Ayame.?  Novi replied.

?Novi.  How are things??  Ayame asked.

?I..I have to tell you, this is awkward for me?  Lot of these people I tried to kill??  Novi replied.

?That?s all in the past, Novi?  We all know you were under the control of one of the Kabuto?s.  Relax and enjoy the evening.?

Hinata and Ayame smiled.

?Thanks??  Novi smiled in return.

?Have something to drink??  Ayame asked.

?Sounds great.?  Novi said.

?Mommy!  Mommy!  Look!? 

?Yes, Tsunade?  That?s a bunny rabbit?!?  Sakura replied.

?Now how did that get in here??  Ino quipped.  ?Choji!?

Ayame stopped, looked at the rabbit and frowned.

?Something wrong??  Novi asked.

?What? Oh!  No, nothing?!?  Ayame gushed, waving her hand.

?Tsunade!  Leave him alone!  Tsunade!  Geez!?  Sakura yelled as she chased after her Daughter.

The rabbit hopped for several feet then crawled under the fence out of Tsunade?s reach.

?Bunny come back!?  Tsunade demanded.

?No, Tsunade?  Leave the bunny alone, it could have rabies.?  Sakura warned.

?Babies??  Tsuande asked.

?RABIES.?  Sakura repeated.

?I wanna see the rabies!?  Tsunade yelled.


*To be continued? 


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

*
LLAMP!   (Laughing Like A Mental Patient)

Hey Manga writers!  Do you ever have to spend 2 days or so researching 
your own series to remember the names of your own characters...???

I'm there now!

I gave Choji and Ino another daughter, and I don't think I even named her!

Shikamaru and Temari have something like 6 kids total 
and I can't remember introducing more than 3 of 'em!

Stay tuned.  More when I write it!  ~ FLJ

​*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 12, 2010)

*Chapter 737 - Barbeque Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part Three*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 737 - Barbeque Dinner at the Akimichi’s - Part Three*


“So where’s the rest of your bunch?”  Sakura asked as she held a restless Tsunade.

“Savanah is with her team, Chouza’s with his namesake and Amalie should be waking up from her nap in a few minutes.”  Ino replied.

“Did you set up High-Pocket’s…”  Ino whispered.

“Yeah!”  Sakura grinned.

“Where’s Naruto?”  Ino asked.

*****

Naruto walked up to the Uchiha Estate, took a deep breath and thought back several days ago.

<flashback> “Sasuke!  Hey!  Sasuke!”

“Ah, geez…  What do you want?”  Sasuke sneered as he stuck his head into the foyer and doubled back.

“Hehe!  Thank you for the warm welcome…!”  Naruto joked as Sasuke sat down with a glass and a newspaper.

“You know how bad it looks, you coming over here?”  Sasuke huffed.

“Well, I do appreciate the good word every now and then!”  Naruto grinned.

“You do right and I’ll sing your praise…  You screw up, I’ll bust your chops!  I only call it as I see it!”  Sasuke said.

“I prefer it that way…”  Naruto replied.

“Fine.  Now why don’t you leave as quietly as you can?  People will accuse me of playing favorites with you hanging around here…”  Sasuke muttered.

“Can’t be helped…”  Naruto replied.

“I’m retired!  Remember?”  Sasuke snapped.

“Where’s that charming disposition you use on the radio?”  Naruto asked.

Sasuke took a sip of his drink and cracked a smile.

“Well, it’s like taking on a different personality…  You’re.. well.. ‘on’..”  Sasuke explained.

“Ah…  Anyway, I came by about Ayame…”  Naruto said.

“What about her?”  Sasuke asked as he cracked open his paper and started to read.

“Well, even if you are… ‘retired‘, I still pay all my instructors.”  Naruto said as he picked up Sasuke’s drink and took a sniff.

“I won’t take any pay from the Leaf.  You know that.  Ayame approached me on her own and asked me to train her…  I consented.”  Sasuke explained.

“Whiskey this early in the morning?”  Naruto asked as he held up Sasuke’s glass.

“Don’t.”  Sasuke glared.

“Okay… I also wanted to talk to you about your two kids…”  Naruto said setting the glass back down.

“They’re both with their respective Mothers…  Besides, they’re not your problem, OR your business…”  Sasuke huffed.

“They both have your blood, Sasu…”  Naruto replied.

“They’re not Shinobi and their Sharingan’s have never been awakened!”  Sasuke interrupted.

“Yeah, but…”

“They’ve never wanted to be Shinobi and even if they did, I would do everything in my power to discourage them!  I’d forbid them if necessary!”  Sasuke continued.

Naruto looked at Sasuke.

“Don’t you fear for their safety…?  Sasuke…”  Naruto asked.

“That’s my problem.  Not yours…  ‘Lord Hokage’...”  Sasuke replied as he glared into his newspaper.

“What have you got?  One of Orochimaru’s secret Jutsu’s…?”  Naruto asked.

“Like I’m gonna tell you or anyone else!”  Sasuke snapped.  “Loose lips sink ships!”

Naruto took a breath and sighed.

Sasuke suddenly felt uneasy.

“You.. know something, don’t you…”  Sasuke asked.

“Nothing I can talk about…”  Naruto replied.

The two men looked at each other.

“Sasuke, I want to assign some of my own people to keep an eye on your family…”  Naruto said.

“Not on your life!”  Sasuke snapped.

“At least let me give them one of Obito’s Kunai’s…!”  Naruto argued.

“HA!”  Sasuke laughed as he stood up and threw his paper down in a wad.

“That’s ALL I need!  Do you know how much pressure the council and others are putting on me about Obito?!”

“Probably the same as they’re putting on me!”  Naruto snapped back.

“They want me to let Obito marry early!  Or consent to genetic engineering, or making test tube babies…!  Anything to get a souped-up Sharingan!”

“They’re putting pressure on me about Ayame, too…”  Naruto added.

“Hmph!”  Sasuke huffed.

“Well, you wanted to be Hokage…”  Sasuke chuckled and shook his head.​
“Naruto!”

“Sasuke!  Hey!”  Naruto replied startled.

“EHH?  Who’s this?”  Naruto asked looking at the young woman in the tight, low-cut minidress.

“Naruto, this is Stephanie, my attorney’s assistant…”  Sasuke said, introducing the young woman.

“Lord Hokage.”  Stephanie bowed respectfully.

“Uhhh…”  Naruto’s eyes bugged out and his nose began to bleed.

“Hehe…  I guess I should have said something.”  Sasuke muttered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Jan 14, 2010)

yeh good start to the next... part, arc, chapter... whatever but i really like it and hope you dont stop writing it


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 18, 2010)

*Chapter 738 - Barbeque Dinner at the Akimichi?s - Part Four*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 738 - Barbeque Dinner at the Akimichi’s - Part Four*


“Ah!  There you are!”  Hinata Uzumaki grinned.

“Sorry I’m late…  Did I miss anything?”  Takahiro asked.

“As if!”  Ayame snapped and she took a gulp of her drink.

Takahiro glanced at Ayame nervously.

“Hey, look!  Master Sasuke is here!”  Takahiro said, trying to change the subject.

“Whoa!  Who’s the hot ba… uhhh…”

“That is Master Sauske’s date.”  Hinata snickered.

“Date?”  Takahiro asked.

“Yeah…  You knew he and Lady Camille we’re splitting up?”  Hinata asked.

“Yeah, I heard..  I guess this makes it official then doesn’t it?”  Takahiro asked.

“Yeah…”  Ayame sighed.

“Stephanie.  This is Obito Uzumaki.”  Sasuke said, introducing his date.

“O..Obito…  Yes!  So nice to meet you!”  Stephanie said reaching out with her hand.

“Whoop! Pardon the barbeque sauce…!”  Obito chuckled, wiping his hand on his pants leg.

“That’s okay, Obito…!”  Stephanie smiled as he shook her hand.

“This is Hitomi Akimichi, my better half…”  Obito grinned.

“Hitomi…”  Stephanie said, still smiling.

“Sasuke…”  Naruto said, grasping Sasuke by the shoulder and motioning away.

“What do you want?”  Sasuke sneered.

“Have you thought anymore about that…”  Naruto asked.

“No!  I’m not doing it!”  Sasuke growled.

“Aw, c’mon…”  Naruto argued.

“No!”

“Sasuke…!”

“No!”

“She’s attractive.”  Hitomi said.

“She’s certainly proud of what nature has done for her!”  Obito grinned.

Hitomi looked at Obito.

“I think you’re about the only guy here who’s nose hasn’t started bleeding…”  Hitomi muttered.

Obito looked at Hitomi.

“That’s.. because I save all my nosebleeds for you!”  He grinned, trying to hold back a laugh.

Hitomi snickered and began to laugh.

“Come here!”  Obito said, then kissed her on the lips.

“You taste like barbeque sauce!”  Hitomi giggled, wiping her mouth.

“So do you!”  Obito grinned as Hitomi returned his kiss with one of her own.

“There you are!”  Asuma smiled.

“Oh! Hi!”  Hinata Uzumaki replied, her mouth full of barbeque.

“How’s you Mom doing?”  She asked.

“Home trying to rest.  He replied.

“You, uhh, got enough to eat there?”  Asuma asked, looking at her plate that was loaded down with meat.

“I’ll go back for thirds!”  Hinata grinned.

“Eh?”  Asuma replied.

“I saw Elmer…”  Ayame muttered.

“Ah, you did?”  Takahiro replied as he helped himself to the table of food.

“Yeah, Tsunade chased him under the fence.”  She said.

“Yeah, he told me he had to make a quick getaway!”  Takahiro smiled.

Ayame smirked.

“Ayame…  Takahiro.”  Naruto said.

“Sir.”  Takahiro replied.

“Sensei.”  Ayame smiled.

“I heard a report about a girl that matched your description…  That was a good seven kilometers from here.”  Naruto said.

Ayame gulped.

“You… wouldn’t know anything about that, would you?”  Naruto asked.

“Uhhh…  That.. Wasn’t me…” Ayame replied, avoiding eye contact.

“Just somebody that looked like you!”  Naruto said.

“Uhhh…”

“My operative followed the girl until she went around a corner and disappeared.”  Naruto continued.

“You used a Shadow Clone?”  Takahiro asked.

“Hush!”  Ayame glared.

“Was this YOUR idea?”  Naruto asked Takahiro.

“Oh! Uhhh..  Yes, Sir!”  Takahiro replied.  “Or at least it was a suggestion…  In passing…  Sir.”

“Sensei…  You won’t let me leave the Village.  I figured it wouldn’t hurt to send out a Clone.”  Ayame confessed.

“Feed that wanderlust, huh?  Naruto asked.

“Yes, sir…”  Ayame sighed.

“Well, would you at least have your Clone Transform herself to look like somebody else?”  Naruto smirked.

“S..Sensei…?”  Ayame asked as tears started to swell up in her eyes.

“Heh, heh…!”  He grinned.

“Oh!”  Ayame bounced on her feet and hugged Naruto around his neck.

Takahiro smiled and continued to load his plate.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## soccernin19 (Jan 30, 2010)

New Chapter please


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 30, 2010)

soccernin19 said:


> New Chapter please



Working on it...

I have to figure out the timing of events and when the characters "need to be on stage"

I'll try and post a couple of chapters this weekend.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Provided the boss will stay off my back... (I hate working for family... )


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jan 31, 2010)

*Chapter 739 - Ayame Mancuso's Big Day*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 739 - Ayame Mancuso's Big Day*


“YEA!  Ha-haaa!”  Ayame yelled as she leapt from roof to roof, giggling as she went.

“Geez…  Happy person, twelve o’clock…”  Sasuke groaned.

Ayame did a one-arm handstand on a chimney and began to do pushups.

“Ayame!  Get down here!”  Sasuke yelled.

“Master Sasuke!”  She cackled, then did a somersault off the roof.

“Hmph…  What are you so giddy about?”  He asked.

“I got to deliver Temari-Sensei’s baby last night!  My first one!”  Ayame grinned.

“All by yourself?”  Sasuke asked with his arms folded across his chest.

“Well, Hitomi was there to supervise, but.. I DID IT!  KYAA!  It was sooo cool!”  She cheered as she shook both fists in the air.

Sasuke tried not to smirk.

“Well, all I can say then is congratulations on a task well done.  Now, follow me.”  He said matter-of-factly.

“Where are we…?”

“What did they have?”  Sasuke asked.

“Sir?”

“What did Temari have?  Boy or a girl?”

“Oh!  A boy!  8 pounds, 9 ounces!”  Ayame giggled.

“Hehe!”  Sasuke grinned.

*****

“Konohamaru Sarutobi, Team 3!  Marco Crown, Seiko Lee and Chester LaFrance!  I hereby nominate them for the Chuunin Selection Exam!”

“I hope I’m writing all this down right…”  Kiba muttered.

“Don’t sweat it!”  Naruto grinned.  “Shikamaru will straighten it out later!”

“Okay!  If that’s all…”  He said starting to stand up from his chair.

“Lord Hokage!”

“Udon…?”  Naruto asked.

“Hehe!“  He grinned.  “Team 7!  Savanah Akamichi, Homura Mitokado and…”

“Don’t say it…”  Naruto muttered.

“Naruto Uzumaki…  Junior!  I hereby nominate for the Chuunin Selection Exam!”  Udon finished.

“Geez!”  Naruto huffed as he plopped back down in his chair.

“All right!  Who arranged this?”  He asked.

“You knew?  It was supposed to be a surprise…”  Udon asked.

“I had a report that High-Pockets was hanging out with you guys yesterday…”  Naruto replied.  “Did Sakura put you up to this?”

“Yes, Sir…  After Rochelle got hurt last week we needed a third…”  Udon explained.

“Lady Sakura also asked me to give you this.”  He said as he handed Naruto an envelope.

Naruto glared at Udon as he opened and read the note.

He winced and his face started to turn red.

“Okay…  Write them down, Kiba…”  He muttered as he quickly folded the note and shoved it into his pocket.

“She told you off, huh?”  Kiba grinned.

The Shinobi in the room laughed.

“Just shut up and write.”  Naruto huffed as he leaned back in his chair.

“Lord Hokage!  One more nomination!”

“Ino?”  Naruto asked.

“Hehe…  You talked me into it.”  Sasuke said with Ayame standing next to him.

“Ino Akamichi, Team… uh, I don’t know… What do we call this thing?”

“Oh!  Team Ramen!”

“Team Ramen???”  Naruto asked as the room laughed.

“Ayame Mancuso, Sasuke Uchiha and Naruto Uzumaki… Senior!  I hereby nominate for the Chuunin Selection Exam!  And may I add that it‘s about time!”  Ino grinned.

Kiba stood to his feet as everyone began to applaud.

“Lord Hokage…  You never passed…?”  A young Shinobi asked.

“I passed just fine!”  Naruto growled.  

“I just didn’t get selected the first time and never got the chance to retake it!”  He grinned as everyone laughed.

“I can’t believe you never passed, Master Sasuke…”  Ayame said.

“I blame it on the war.”  Sasuke muttered.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## soccernin19 (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL i loved the chapter and thanks for updating


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice chappy!

And LOL at the idea of a Kage (and another Kage level shinobi) taking the Chuunin exams.

Oh, and Rock Lee's first name is Lee. Seiko Lee should actually be Seiko Rock (if he's Lee's child).


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

Animus said:


> Nice chappy!
> 
> And LOL at the idea of a Kage (and another Kage level shinobi) taking the Chuunin exams.
> 
> Oh, and Rock Lee's first name is Lee. Seiko Lee should actually be Seiko Rock (*if he's Lee's child*).



SHE!  Seiko "Skeeter" is Lee and Anko's _Daughter_.

(Yeah!  Lee and Anko!  I wanted Rock Lee to score big...! )

Yeah, I've always been confused on which is Lee's first and last names.  I've seen it BOTH ways.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 15, 2010)

*Chapter 740 - The Teams*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 740 - The Teams*


“Naruto…?!”

“Keep your voice down, Homura…  This is a hospital.”  Udon replied.

“I didn’t know he had the missions to qualify, Sensei.”  Rochelle said from her bed.

“He qualifies.”  Udon sneered.  “And don’t ask so many questions about this.”

“Ah..  Hokage’s Son has his privileges!”  Homura huffed.

“It’s not like that…”  Savanah said sheepishly.

“And me with a busted leg…”  Rochelle muttered.

“All I can tell you is that Naruto has met the qualifications for the Chuunin Exam and he WILL be a part of your team, or you can wait until the next Exam.”  Udon asserted.

“I say take the deal.”  Rochelle huffed.

“Rochelle?”  Savanah asked with surprise.

Homura scowled.

“Yeah…  We’re all going to have to learn to work with other Shinobi at some point.  We might as well start now.”  Rochelle explained.

“We may not like it… I don’t like it, but that’s the way it is.”

“Glad at least one of you is showing some sense…  You guys might make it yet!”  Udon grinned.

“I.. don’t have a problem…  Naruto’s a whiz with Genjutsu!”  Savanah smiled.

“Hehe!  Lotta good that’s gonna do us in the Forest of Death…!”  Homura scoffed.  “This ain’t no snipe hunt we’re going on!”

“You in or out?”  Udon asked, glaring at Homura.

He looked at the two girls.  Rochelle nodded and Savanah smiled nervously.

“I’m in.”  Homura sighed.

*****

“I feel pretty good with you two as my teammates!”  Ayame grinned.

“Don’t let it go to your head!  We’ll be making you do most of the work!”  Naruto grinned.

“EH--HHH?”

“That’s right!”  Sasuke said with his arms crossed.

“Sensei’s…”

“No whining, now…  We don’t want to cheat you out of this experience to excel, do we Sasuke?”  Naruto grinned.

“Think of it as advanced training.”  Sasuke replied.  “Speaking of which…”

“Oh, geez!”  Ayame gasped as she took off running.

“This is gonna be great!”  Naruto laughed as he watched her round a corner.

“Yeah.  Great.”  Sasuke replied.

“What’s your problem, now?”  Naruto asked.  “Nobody twisted your arm…”

“Like I said.  Advanced training.”  Sasuke replied.

“Hehe..  Okay.  Who’s gonna do your show?”  Naruto asked.

“I got somebody lined up.  You mind your shop, I’ll attend to mine.”  Sasuke huffed.

*****

“Will you put that Manga away and TRY to look like a Shinobi?”  Hinata Uzumaki asked.

“Oh, come on Sis!  It’s One Piece!”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“Hi!  Is this where we sign in?”  Asked a brown-haired Sand Shinobi.

“Yep!  It sure is!”  Hinata smiled.  “How was your trip in?”

“It was okay!  The big tunnel made the trip through the desert a lot easier!” Grinned the girl in face paint.

“I take it you’re a puppeteer!”  Hinata chuckled.

“You ASSUME I’m a puppeteer!”  She sneered.

“Geez…  Will you stop?”  The brown-haired Shinobi groaned.

“You’ll have to excuse… ‘Ohio’ here…  She likes to play mind games with everyone.”

“Ohio?”  Hinata asked.

“Stage name when I’m in makeup.”  Ohio replied.

“I see.  Well, I’m Hinata Uzumaki and this is my little brother, Naruto..”

“Uzumaki?  Well, you know my Dad then!  Kankuro?  My name’s Tenyu!”

“Yes!  I know your Dad well!  One of the bravest men I’ve ever known!”  Hinata smiled as she shook his hand.

“He said you had plenty of guts, too!”  Tenyu grinned.

“Hey, Floyd!  Say ‘hi’ to the Uzumaki’s!”

Hinata and Naruto Jr. slowly looked up as a shadow loomed into the registration shack.

“Whoa!  He’s a big as Obito!”  Naruto Jr. thought to himself.

“Ugh--hhhhh…”  Floyd grunted.

“He says, ‘Pleased to meet your acquaintance!’”  Ohio smirked as she signed herself and Floyd in.

“Uh…  How can you tell?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

“OW!”  He yelped as Hinata kicked him in the shin.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Animus (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice chapter, though I didn't get the whole "advanced training" thing at all.

That, and I'm curious as to how a Kage and another Kage-level shinobi actually get to participate (and are willing to) in the CE...but still, it should be fun and awkward.

Lastly, it really irks me when we see very American names in what should be an Asian/Japanese setting; the southern twist on English is much less of a problem though (do people actually say "whiz" anymore?)


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 15, 2010)

Animus said:


> Nice chapter, though I didn't get the whole "advanced training" thing at all.
> 
> That, and I'm curious as to how a Kage and another Kage-level shinobi actually get to participate (and are willing to) in the CE...but still, it should be fun and awkward.
> 
> Lastly, it really irks me when we see very American names in what should be an Asian/Japanese setting; the southern twist on English is much less of a problem though (do people actually say "whiz" anymore?)




Sasuke is "yanking her chain" with the Advanced Training comment.  (and he may have an idea or two up his sleeve, you never know)

Sorry about the American names, but I just don't know enough about the Japanese or their lingo to avoid posting an insult by accident.  (last thing I want to do) 

I spent 3 hours just coming up with "Tenyu"... 

Savanah is somewhat of a nerd, thus the "whiz" comment. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



(She's the hot, girl-next-door chick in the bad 1950's horror movie... )


----------



## Animus (Feb 16, 2010)

forkliftjoe said:


> Sasuke is "yanking her chain" with the Advanced Training comment.  (and he may have an idea or two up his sleeve, you never know)
> 
> Sorry about the American names, but I just don't know enough about the Japanese or their lingo to avoid posting an insult by accident.  (last thing I want to do)
> 
> ...



The names thing isn't particularly hard. I'm sure you could just search "japanese names" in a search engine and come up with a reliable way of getting Japanese names (they don't have to be symbolic like they are in most manga, but they'll work).

In fact, here you go.

Now you can come up with any names you want, and you can even know what they mean too.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 16, 2010)

*Chapter 741 - A Novice?s Offer*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 741 - A Novice’s Offer*


“That’s it, Hinata…!  You’re doing it!”  Naruto grinned as he watched his Daughter maintain a Rasen Shuriken.

“Only last week she cut the waterfall…”  Kakashi thought to himself as he looked on.

“It feels funny…”  Hinata said, her voice shaking.

“That’s okay, Honey…  You’ll get used to it!”  Naruto replied.

“Hang on!  I’m losing it!”  Yelled one of Hinata’s Clones.

“Dad! Duck!”  Hinata’s other Clone yelled.

There was a loud boom as Hinata and her two Clones were sent flying in different directions.  A few second later, the dust and dirt began to settle.

“Dad?  Kakashi Sensei?  You okay?”  Hinata asked.

“Yep!”  Kakashi replied as he helped one of the Clones to her feet.

“Yeah, I’m fine!”  Naruto grinned laying on the ground a few feet away.

“Rats!”  Hinata yelled as she pounded her fist on the ground. 

“Aw, Honey…  You’re doing fine!”  Naruto said as he crawled over to his Daughter.

“You’re further along than your Father was at this stage!”  Kakashi said.

“Only because I have Dad to copy from.”  Hinata griped. 

“Most Jutsu’s are copied from someone else!”  Kakashi grinned as he grasped Hinata‘s right hand and examined it with his Sharingan.

“Awp!  Very good!  No signs of damage!”  He said.

“That’s great, Sensei!  That means she can continue the training!”  Naruto smiled.

“What are you talking about?”  Hinata asked.

“This Jutsu destroys on a molecular level…  A mass attack on every cell of the target’s body, and… your Father’s right hand and arm.”  Kakashi explained.

“Dad…?”  Hinata asked with concern.

Naruto glanced at his right hand, then looked at Hinata and grinned.

“After Lady Tsunade finished her autopsy of Kakuzu of the Akatsuki, she declared the Rasen Shuriken a Forbidden Jutsu.”  Kakashi continued.

“Your protective Chakra layer should give you an edge over the problems I had with this Jutsu!”  Naruto smiled.

FOOM!

“There you are.”  Obito said.

“Dad, I caught three guys spying on my training field.  One’s obviously from the Mist.”

Kakashi sighed.

“I take it you’re a Clone?”  Naruto asked.

The Obito Clone smirked.

“All right…  Hinata, we’re through for the day.  Break your Clones, then you and Kakashi-Sensei get out of here.”  Naruto instructed.

“Obito Clone, tell Obito I’ll meet him and his prisoners over here by the trees in five.”

“Okay, Dad!”  The Clone grinned.

*****

“There he is, Homura…  Please be nice.”  Savanah whispered.

“Hey!  How’s it goin’?”  Naruto Jr. smiled.

“Naruto…”  Homura muttered.

“Hey, Naruto!”  Savanah said cheerfully.

“This your dog?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

Hank growled.

“Hey, hey…  Let’s be friends!”  Naruto Jr. grinned waving his hands.  “Here.  Look what I got!”  

He reached into his weapon’s pouch and pulled out a small bag of sliced pork and opened it.

Hank sniffed the air as Naruto Jr. pulled the meat from the bag and held out a slice.

Hank looked up at Homura as if to ask permission.

“It’s okay, Homura…  I didn’t poison it or anything.”  Naruto Jr. joked.

Homura looked at Hank and nodded.

“Hey!”  Naruto Jr. yelped as Hank snapped it out of his hands.

“Leave the fingers will ya?”  

Homura grinned.

“I.. think we need to get in some practice together.”  Savanah suggested.

“Yeah, well, that’s what I’m here for!”  Naruto Jr. smiled.

“Look, Naruto…  I don’t mean to be rude, but I’m not 100 percent onboard for this…”  Homura said.

“Homura…”  Savanah said.

“To be blunt, you’re not my first choice for a substitute.”  He continued.  

“We’ll be in the great outdoors for five days and I’ve never seen you on a mission outside the Village.  In short, I’m afraid you’ll be a liability.” 

Savanah cringed.

“I’ve been outside the Village and in the "great outdoors"…  I even camped out overnight with my Dad and Obito, and I know how to start a fire and cook bacon and eggs if we get lucky enough to have any!”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“This isn’t a campout we’re going on…”  Homura argued.

“I know.”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“I’ve also known Savanah and Rochelle since we were kids and I know you’ve watched out for and protected them with your life for the 9 missions you guys have been a team!  That’s good enough for me.”

Homura stared stunned at Naruto Jr.

“I can’t promise you I’ll do everything right, Homura, but I promise you I’ll do everything I can to hold up my end!  Deal?”

Savanah smiled.

“Geez…  Talk about "Talk no Jutsu"…”  Homura chuckled as he scratched the back of his head.

“All right, "Cookie".  You fix the meals and we got a deal…  And they better be good!” 


*To be continued…


*


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 16, 2010)

Animus said:


> The names thing isn't particularly hard. I'm sure you could just search "japanese names" in a search engine and come up with a reliable way of getting Japanese names (they don't have to be symbolic like they are in most manga, but they'll work).
> 
> In fact, here you go.
> 
> Now you can come up with any names you want, and you can even know what they mean too.




I'll look into it.  

(Consider yourselves lucky though...  I've been itching to name a team "Manny, Moe and Jack"...!  )


----------



## forkliftjoe (Feb 23, 2010)

*Chapter 742 - The Hokage?s Interrogation*

*Naruto: The Next Generation*
by ForkliftJoe
Action/Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Angst, Romance
Volume 5 - The Takahiro Togo Chronicles


*Chapter 742 - The Hokage’s Interrogation*


FOOM!

“Over there.”  Obito instructed as he Transported the three Mist spies along with a Clone to meet with his Father.

“My Father the Hokage.”  He said sternly.

“Lord Hokage…”  One of the spies said as he fell to his knees and prostrated himself.  “This is an honor.”

The other two Mist Shinobi dropped to their knees as well.

“Yeah, right…  You know the penalty for spying!  What are you doing here?”  Naruto replied as he noticed all their pockets were ripped open.

“Lord Hokage, please forgive our intrusion.  We are Genin here to participate in the Chuunin Selection Examinations and we thought we had come across a candidate’s training exercise…”  The first Mist Shinobi explained.

“We had no idea that this was an active military unit.”  He then bowed his face to the ground again.

“That Training Field is clearly marked!  Don’t tell us you’re too stupid to know how to read!”  Obito boomed.

“I’m sorry, sir…  We must have missed it.”  A second Mist Shinobi grinned.

“If you’re here for the Chuunin Exams, you’re a little late.”  Naruto said.  “Deadline was two days ago!”

“I was not aware, Lord Hokage…  We were ordered here and have our credentials on a blue Scroll.”  The Shinobi replied.

“My Clone has all their stuff.”  Obito said.

“Have your Clone take it all to Bunker 86 and go through it.”  Naruto instructed.

Obito waved to his Clone who transported away with the Mist Ninja’s belongings.

“I find it hard to believe the Mist would participate in the Chuunin Exams with our two Country’s relations as they are.”  Naruto said.

“Lord Mitzukage’s desire for peace, Lord Hokage.”  The female Shinobi replied.

“The Mist hasn’t been in an Exam in 5 years!”  Obito boomed.

“Obito…”  Naruto said, calling his son off.

“Lord Hokage, the Scroll should explain all.”  The first Shinobi replied.

“Once it’s been examined for traps, I’ll see what it has to say.”  Naruto replied.

“Sir…”  The second Mist Shinobi said, appealingly.

*****

“Bottle of water?”  Savanah asked Naruto Jr.

“Yeah…  Thanks!”  He grinned.

Naruto opened the bottle and drank a huge swig as he sat under a large tree.

“You’re not used to this are you?  Training outside on a warm day, I mean?”  She asked as she sat down beside him.

“Ahh…  I’ll be all right.  THAT’s what I’m not used to!”  He said as he pointed at Homura and Hank off in the distance.

“Yeah!  Do it Hank!”

“You mean Dynamic Marking?”  Savanah asked.

“Yeah…  It’s kinda disgusting.”  Naruto Jr. winced.

“Yeah…  I suppose.”  She replied.

There was a long silence between the two.

Naruto looked at Savanah and he took another gulp of water.

“Something bothering you?”  He asked.

“N..No…  Not really.”  She replied nervously.

Naruto Jr. stared at Savanah for a moment.

“Oh, is that all?”  He asked.

“Eh?”  Savanah replied.

“It’s okay, Savanah.  Date him if you want.”  Naruto Jr. thought with a grin.

“KYAA!”  She yelped.

“Nihihihi”  Naruto Jr. laughed.

“Did.. Did you just…?”  Savanah thought as she blushed.

“Probe your mind?  Sure!”  He thought back with a grin.

“Oh.. My.. Gawd!”  Savanah gasped as she placed her hands over her nose and mouth.

“What happened?  What’s wrong?!”  Homura asked as he and Hank ran up to them.

“Nothing’s wrong!”  Naruto thought.

“Eh?”  Homura replied.

“Hey-yy Naruto!  That’s a neat trick, I didn’t even see your lips move!”  He grinned.

“But I don’t see how a ventriloquist’s act is gonna help us!”

“He’s not throwing his voice!  He‘s talking mind-to-mind!  Without touching either of us!”  Savanah explained.

“Oughta come in handy for the written exam, don’t ya’ think?”  Naruto asked.

“Well, Savanah and me already had that worked out, but it’s nice to know we have something to fall back on!”  Homura replied.

“What?  The dog on your head and Mind Body Transfer?”  Naruto Jr. asked.

“EH?!”  Homura scoffed.

“Hey!  Are you reading my mind?”  He asked.

“Hehe…  No comment!”  Naruto Jr. replied.

“I don’t think I like that…  You stay outta my head!”  Homura growled.

Hank whined.

“I mind my manners.”  Naruto Jr. said.

“It..It could help us…”  Savanah said.

“I wanna win!  That’s all!”  Naruto Jr. asserted.


*To be continued…


*


----------



## Animus (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice chapter! I can't imagine what he's gonna do about his romantic interest...it spoils everything.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 27, 2010)

As good as always man.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 10, 2010)

Next chapter in the works.

Been tied down at work the last 2 weeks and the last thing I want to do when I get home is THINK.


----------



## Animus (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL. No problem, status updates go a long way to satisfying readers; just a heads up makes huge difference.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG finally!!! After months (lots of 'em) of nonstop work, I got time to catch up with your amazing story my friend. I was surely needing a relaxing afternoon reading my favorite FF


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 31, 2010)

My apologies for the long delay.  I've had some important job and family related stuff I've had to deal with.

At least my ideas have had time to "ferment" and hopefully make for a "richer flavor"  

I thank you for your patience.  More when I write it! ~ FLJ


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2010)

Just wondering what's up. It's fine if you're on hiatus, but I'm curious as to whether or not something like that is the case.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Jun 8, 2010)

Animus said:


> Just wondering what's up. It's fine if you're on hiatus, but I'm curious as to whether or not something like that is the case.



I am dealing with elderly relatives that have taken up a huge chunk of my time.

In the meantime I am aging my ideas in a keg...  

I'm also seriously reconsidering my main story idea with Hinata Uzumaki in the current volume. Too many other franchises are using the same idea this summer and I am suddenly uneasy with it.  I want my story to be better than everybody else's!  

I'll either come up with something different, or I'll go ahead with the first idea, but take my time and make it really good!


----------

